# Which Dooney are you carrying today??



## MiaBorsa

OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.


----------



## Jadite

I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HEY GF!!!      That bag is STUNNING!!!   I'm glad you found the new Dooney board!!  YAY!!!    (Love the avatar, too!!)


----------



## bag-princess

i am carrying my valerie in tmoro brown.  the most beautiful brown color ever!!


----------



## Jadite

MiaBorsa said:


> HEY GF!!!      That bag is STUNNING!!!   I'm glad you found the new Dooney board!!  YAY!!!    (Love the avatar, too!!)




Hi GF, Your bag is STUNNING also. I'm sure glad you sent me an email letting me know the Dooney forum was up!!! I think this will be a great place to post once I get use to it!  :tpfrox:


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.



Love you hobo GF!!!!


----------



## tlo

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!



Hey Jadite!!!!!

OMG!!!  I believe that is one of the prettiest bags you own!!!!!!  That color is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Love you hobo GF!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bag-princess said:


> i am carrying my valerie in tmoro brown.  the most beautiful brown color ever!!



Valerie is a WINNER!!   Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jadite said:


> Hi GF, Your bag is STUNNING also. I'm sure glad you sent me an email letting me know the Dooney forum was up!!! I think this will be a great place to post once I get use to it!  :tpfrox:



Yeah, I think you will like it here.


----------



## Jadite

tlo said:


> Hey Jadite!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!  I believe that is one of the prettiest bags you own!!!!!!  That color is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks T, she is definitely one of my favorites!!


----------



## Panders77

Hi ladies!  I am so excited about our Dooney & Bourke forum!    Beautiful bags ladies, I am carring my orange patent leather Sharif!


----------



## Panders77

Jadite said:


> Thanks T, she is definitely one of my favorites!!



Love your avatar Jadite!


----------



## bag-princess

MiaBorsa said:


> Valerie is a WINNER!!   Gorgeous!




thank you!!!  it is my favorite dooney bag style in my favorite dooney color!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am so excited about our Dooney & Bourke forum!    Beautiful bags ladies, I am carring my orange patent leather Sharif!



Um...that doesn't look like a DOONEY, Pam.  :lolots:   (Gorgeous bag, though!!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!  it is my favorite dooney bag style in my favorite dooney color!!



I agree...I love the t'moro brown.  So rich and beautiful.


----------



## bag-princess

MiaBorsa said:


> Um...that doesn't look like a DOONEY, Pam.  :lolots:   (Gorgeous bag, though!!)





i was not going to say a word - but i was thinking it!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bag-princess said:


> i was not going to say a word - but i was thinking it!!!



You know we have to tease her a little!!


----------



## bag-princess

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree...I love the t'moro brown.  So rich and beautiful.




i had been longing for the perfect brown bag and this color is just like you said -so rich!!!  in both the fabric and the leather.


----------



## bag-princess

MiaBorsa said:


> You know we have to tease her a little!!



i did not want to tease and cause problems on day one!!!


----------



## SillyMilliePup

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!



Absolutely stunning! Love this color. Might need to buy a Dooney now.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*I'm Carrying My Dooney & Bourke Anniversary Signature Mini Zip Top Bag!*


----------



## mrsroboto

I love that bordeaux color!! This is my chestnut florentine vachetta small satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, ladies!


----------



## bag-princess

mrsroboto said:


> View attachment 2005626
> 
> 
> I love that bordeaux color!! This is my chestnut florentine vachetta small satchel.



i love that bag!!!


----------



## akewa

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!



I was just looking at this bag in this color.  Your pic looks real good and shows the color real well.  Love it.  Too many choices.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Gorgeous bags, ladies!  I'm so happy the Dooney Forum is up now!

I didn't carry a Dooney today.  I cheated with a Coach.  However, I did take out my Dooney Floral Janine from the dustbag, admired her vachetta handles and bright flowers.  Daydreamed about spring.....

Does that count?


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!  I'm so happy the Dooney Forum is up now!
> 
> I didn't carry a Dooney today.  I cheated with a Coach.  However, I did take out my Dooney Floral Janine from the dustbag, admired her vachetta handles and bright flowers.  Daydreamed about spring.....
> 
> Does that count?



Good enough!!  :giggles:   That's such a pretty bag.  SIGH.  It does make me wish for spring!


----------



## bag-princess

never_wear_it_t said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!  I'm so happy the Dooney Forum is up now!
> 
> I didn't carry a Dooney today.  I cheated with a Coach.  However, I did take out my Dooney Floral Janine from the dustbag, admired her vachetta handles and bright flowers.  Daydreamed about spring.....
> 
> Does that count?





that is a cute little bag!!!


----------



## neatrivers

I carried my large Nina in brown and black jacquard fabric


----------



## MiaBorsa

neatrivers said:


> I carried my large Nina in brown and black jacquard fabric



Oooh, I love Nina!  I carried my red plaid Nina during the holidays!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am still carrying my fuchsia satchel from the OMG sale during the days of Dooney.  I have posted it so many times, i am sure you gals are sick of seeing it, but I am more than willing to post it again if anyone wants to see a pic


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am LOVING the new Bordeaux color that dooney has come out with.  I am taking volunteers for something in this color now  




SillyMilliePup said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love this color. Might need to buy a Dooney now.


----------



## littlewing1957

I carried my signature jacquard pocket satchel.  I received it as a gift for Xmas from my daughter and I love it.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Dooney & Bourke Tiny Tassel Tote!*


----------



## elbgrl

z
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Florentine Medium Pocket Shopper


----------



## StillWG

I took my natural Dillen Satchel out for some fresh air today.  I can't post a photo for some reason (maybe I'm not authorized yet?)  I added my leopard Continental Clutch for a little variety. 

I've had this bag for quite a while and still love her.


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Medium Pocket Shopper


Gorgeous!  


StillWG said:


> I took my natural Dillen Satchel out for some fresh air today.  I can't post a photo for some reason (maybe I'm not authorized yet?)  I added my leopard Continental Clutch for a little variety.
> 
> I've had this bag for quite a while and still love her.
> 
> Sue


I never get tired of the Dillen satchels, Sue.  I've had the taupe on my radar for a while.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I never get tired of the Dillen satchels, Sue.  I've had the taupe on my radar for a while.




Next on my list is the new DII sand with tan trim Satchel.  

The "volunteer" is packed and ready for shipment.   I'm just wondering if I should add a second "volunteer" so that I can get a cream Python CCW to go with the new DII bag.  I'm going to decide over the weekend.

One day I'm going to get over my satchel kick.....but not this week!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Aw, look at Weston!!      Harry says, "woof!!"


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.



She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

mrsroboto said:


> View attachment 2005626
> 
> 
> I love that bordeaux color!! This is my chestnut florentine vachetta small satchel.



 We are bag twins.  Don't you just love this bag?


----------



## AshTx.1

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!



Just gorgeous...


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Um...that doesn't look like a DOONEY, Pam.  :lolots:   (Gorgeous bag, though!!)



lol I didn't even notice the title until now!


----------



## Panders77

neatrivers said:


> I carried my large Nina in brown and black jacquard fabric



I love my Nina's!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> lol I didn't even notice the title until now!



LOL!!  Have no fear, there's another "non-Dooney" thread, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> She is gorgeous!!!



Thanks!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm carrying my blue croco hobo to a baby shower today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm carrying my blue croco hobo to a baby shower today.



Love that one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Think I'll carry the Dillard's bargain tote tomorrow.


----------



## Judy1123

The Pixs are so nice to see, love it...


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Think I'll carry the Dillard's bargain tote tomorrow.



This is nice.  I love the neutral color of it.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Today I carried a green Coach Zoe.  But tomorrow, I plan to carry my Dooney Pocket tassel bag in Natural.


----------



## hopi

mrsroboto said:


> View attachment 2005626
> 
> 
> I love that bordeaux color!! This is my chestnut florentine vachetta small satchel.




aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, just pass me the Disaranno & oj on the rocks and I can sit and stare


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Today I carried a green Coach Zoe.  But tomorrow, I plan to carry my Dooney Pocket tassel bag in Natural.



Love that one!


----------



## Leathertop

Not sure of the name but I've had this one for years.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Leathertop said:


> View attachment 2016700
> 
> 
> Not sure of the name but I've had this one for years.



Nice.  That appears to be a pebble grained E/W slouch bag.   It's difficult to make out the emblem on the front of the bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.



OMG! Sarah, this bag is gorgeous!  I've been considering it since I saw the pic on the website and obviously navy was one of the colors I've been considering...now that I see it IRL I think I will go with navy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG! Sarah, this bag is gorgeous!  I've been considering it since I saw the pic on the website and obviously navy was one of the colors I've been considering...now that I see it IRL I think I will go with navy.



Hey Mb!  This is a great hobo...surprisingly light for a florentine.  I was able to grab this one from the Lord & Taylor F&F with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## sabiboo

My husband caught me on here and he let out a sigh and a laugh and said I was looking at "purse porn"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Since I just joined TPF this morning I thought I'd use this thread to test my picture posting skills. (So far I'm failing.  I somehow closed out this page trying to link the pic. LOL!)  My boss gave me a gift card for Christmas and I used some of it at the Dooney Outlet's 50% sale in December.  It's the Plum O-Ring Shopper. ( I know, it's not Red!)  I was on the fence about this bag because of the length of the straps, but they've worked pretty well over my winter coats, although they are a little tight.  They'll be easier to wear on my shoulder in the Spring/Summer.  I was also worried about it puddling too much but when I sit it down it stays open and I can access my stuff easily.  OK, trying the link again!

http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac290/fktnof/DSC03887_zps90cbb4ff.jpg

(SIU MOM)


----------



## gatorgirl07

Love it!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love it!!




Morning GG!

Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Good morning.  No problem


----------



## Brwneyed1

I'm will be caring my fuchsia florentine satchel that I have bee carrying since I got her last week.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

SIU, that's a pretty bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

never_wear_it_t said:


> SIU, that's a pretty bag!



Thanks! 

I really enjoy carrying it!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Since I just joined TPF this morning I thought I'd use this thread to test my picture posting skills. (So far I'm failing.  I somehow closed out this page trying to link the pic. LOL!)  My boss gave me a gift card for Christmas and I used some of it at the Dooney Outlet's 50% sale in December.  It's the Plum O-Ring Shopper. ( I know, it's not Red!)  I was on the fence about this bag because of the length of the straps, but they've worked pretty well over my winter coats, although they are a little tight.  They'll be easier to wear on my shoulder in the Spring/Summer.  I was also worried about it puddling too much but when I sit it down it stays open and I can access my stuff easily.  OK, trying the link again!
> 
> http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac290/fktnof/DSC03887_zps90cbb4ff.jpg
> 
> (SIU MOM)




hooray she's here


----------



## hopi

SIUMOM you put the paste the copied link in the mountain icon. Love the tote, it does come from the red family


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Since I just joined TPF this morning I thought I'd use this thread to test my picture posting skills. (So far I'm failing.  I somehow closed out this page trying to link the pic. LOL!)  My boss gave me a gift card for Christmas and I used some of it at the Dooney Outlet's 50% sale in December.  It's the Plum O-Ring Shopper. ( I know, it's not Red!)  I was on the fence about this bag because of the length of the straps, but they've worked pretty well over my winter coats, although they are a little tight.  They'll be easier to wear on my shoulder in the Spring/Summer.  I was also worried about it puddling too much but when I sit it down it stays open and I can access my stuff easily.  OK, trying the link again!
> 
> http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac290/fktnof/DSC03887_zps90cbb4ff.jpg
> 
> (SIU MOM)



I wondered where you were!  I'm so glad to see that you joined us over here. 

Love this bag!  I've been trying to decide whether or not to get one.  


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin' Hopi and Sue!

I had the hardest time getting signed up.  I've been trying to get on ever since I saw Sarah's quickly deleted thread about the Dooney Forum being up and running. Every day I clicked for the email and it would not arrive.  I would sign on to TPF and it would say I haven't finished the process.  I was begging to the screen, "Oh, please let me play with my friends, everybody else is here!" LOL!  

Thanks for the tip on posting pics Hopi.  I'm in the remedial class so it's going to take me a while to figure things out. (And I knew you were going to call me out on Plum being part of the Red family! )

Sue, I didn't know how much I was going to love this shopper until I bought it.  It does some puddling, but not enough to change my mind.  I believe Hopi has this bag and I "think" that was something she didn't like about it.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Hopi and Sue!
> 
> I had the hardest time getting signed up.  I've been trying to get on ever since I saw Sarah's quickly deleted thread about the Dooney Forum being up and running. Every day I clicked for the email and it would not arrive.  I would sign on to TPF and it would say I haven't finished the process.  I was begging to the screen, "Oh, please let me play with my friends, everybody else is here!" LOL!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on posting pics Hopi.  I'm in the remedial class so it's going to take me a while to figure things out. (And I knew you were going to call me out on Plum being part of the Red family! )
> 
> Sue, I didn't know how much I was going to love this shopper until I bought it.  It does some puddling, but not enough to change my mind.  I believe Hopi has this bag and I "think" that was something she didn't like about it.



You aren't alone in "adjustment" problems!    We'll learn!  

There are some new colors and fabrications for your tote now showing on the D&B site.  That really confused the issue for me!

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Hopi and Sue!
> 
> I had the hardest time getting signed up.  I've been trying to get on ever since I saw Sarah's quickly deleted thread about the Dooney Forum being up and running. Every day I clicked for the email and it would not arrive.  I would sign on to TPF and it would say I haven't finished the process.  I was begging to the screen, "Oh, please let me play with my friends, everybody else is here!" LOL!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on posting pics Hopi.  I'm in the remedial class so it's going to take me a while to figure things out. (And I knew you were going to call me out on Plum being part of the Red family! )
> 
> Sue, I didn't know how much I was going to love this shopper until I bought it.  It does some puddling, but not enough to change my mind.  I believe Hopi has this bag and I "think" that was something she didn't like about it.



Hey Girl!!!      Love your new bag!   To post a pic, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the REPLY box, then paste your URL in there.  You can't paste directly on the forum like you can on the Q board.

I just bought a Coach tote and I'm surprised at how much I LOVE it...I've never been much of a tote gal, either.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Hopi and Sue!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on posting pics Hopi.  I'm in the remedial class so it's going to take me a while to figure things out. (And I knew you were going to call me out on Plum being part of the Red family! )
> 
> Sue, I didn't know how much I was going to love this shopper until I bought it.  It does some puddling, but not enough to change my mind.  I believe Hopi has this bag and I "think" that was something she didn't like about it.




SIUMOM - Sarah has been helping me try to figure out this forum, today is the first day I can actually start a post and I have friends, just not to sure how to email them, this is pure entertainment but I am spending so much time .  I actually love everything about the lambskin O ring shopper, my only issue is when totally loaded up the handles sag, but at 50% off, that can be over looked


----------



## fluffy614

Just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  LOVE it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

fluffy614 said:


> Just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  LOVE it!



Nice!  Which size is that?


----------



## fluffy614

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  Which size is that?



That is the medium.  It is BIG , but I'm a big bag girl!  I've got it packed!


----------



## fluffy614

Here's a pic of how much the inside will hold.  Sorry it's not very organized , I just threw everything in when I first got it and haven't "reorganized " yet! Looking at this , I don't need to carry half this stuff....no wonder my shoulder hurts!!


----------



## seton

congrats! use it in good health. like the luggage tag on it.


----------



## fluffy614

seton said:


> congrats! use it in good health. like the luggage tag on it.



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Girl!!!      Love your new bag!   To post a pic, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the REPLY box, then paste your URL in there.  You can't paste directly on the forum like you can on the Q board.
> 
> I just bought a Coach tote and I'm surprised at how much I LOVE it...I've never been much of a tote gal, either.



Thanks Sarah!

Thanks for the tip on posting pics.  I'm sure I'll get the hang of this.  I do love reading all the different forums and looking at all the handbag pics! 

Sue: Oh my!  I checked on Dooney.com a few days ago and I didn't see all those colors!  They now have a "Spring O-Ring" in 5 colors.  (Geranium is not in the Red family, is it? LOL!)

Hopi:  Now I remember about the sagging handles when loaded.  But you're right, at 50% off I don't see any of that!  Mine is not really loaded, I have plenty of room for my book at lunch, and small bags when I'm shopping on the weekends. I really do love it!


----------



## Panders77

RuedeNesle said:


> Since I just joined TPF this morning I thought I'd use this thread to test my picture posting skills. (So far I'm failing.  I somehow closed out this page trying to link the pic. LOL!)  My boss gave me a gift card for Christmas and I used some of it at the Dooney Outlet's 50% sale in December.  It's the Plum O-Ring Shopper. ( I know, it's not Red!)  I was on the fence about this bag because of the length of the straps, but they've worked pretty well over my winter coats, although they are a little tight.  They'll be easier to wear on my shoulder in the Spring/Summer.  I was also worried about it puddling too much but when I sit it down it stays open and I can access my stuff easily.  OK, trying the link again!
> 
> http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac290/fktnof/DSC03887_zps90cbb4ff.jpg
> 
> (SIU MOM)



Beautiful bag, love the color!


----------



## Panders77

fluffy614 said:


> Just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  LOVE it!



Oh my what a beautiful color!  Love the bag!


----------



## hopi

fluffy614 said:


> Just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  LOVE it!


that bordeaux is so pretty


----------



## RuedeNesle

Panders77 said:


> Beautiful bag, love the color!



Mornin' Panders!

Thank you very much!  

By the way, I love your you tube videos!   I watched your  Bandouliere 30 video a few days ago.  Great review!  I love your monogram and damier prints!   Enjoy your beauties and your pochette!


----------



## poodlecrazy

fluffy614 said:


> Just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  LOVE it!



Very nice indeed. I had ordered the Small Russel in Plum and they shipped me a Medium Plum with a Green sticker, so I think this is a AS IS. I think I may have to call and question them.
Enjoy your new scrumptious bag! The Russel is a great bag!!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on posting pics.  I'm sure I'll get the hang of this.  I do love reading all the different forums and looking at all the handbag pics!
> 
> *Sue: Oh my!  I checked on Dooney.com a few days ago and I didn't see all those colors!  They now have a "Spring O-Ring" in 5 colors.  (Geranium is not in the Red family, is it? LOL!)
> *
> Hopi:  Now I remember about the sagging handles when loaded.  But you're right, at 50% off I don't see any of that!  Mine is not really loaded, I have plenty of room for my book at lunch, and small bags when I'm shopping on the weekends. I really do love it!




I'm quite sure that "geranium" is a cousin to the "red" family!  

The new metallics for the Lambskin Shopper are tempting me.  I just found a white-green one on sale on macys.com ($140) so I ordered her.  I've been wanting that combo but didn't want to pay return shipping if she didn't work.  I'll see what I think when she arrives next week!

I've been so curious about your football pool.....did you win?  (Please forgive me if I'm being too nosy.)  I was thinking about it last night while watching the 49'ers trounce the Packers!!!  Woo Hoo!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I'm quite sure that "geranium" is a cousin to the "red" family!
> 
> The new metallics for the Lambskin Shopper are tempting me.  I just found a white-green one on sale on macys.com ($140) so I ordered her.  I've been wanting that combo but didn't want to pay return shipping if she didn't work.  I'll see what I think when she arrives next week!
> 
> I've been so curious about your football pool.....did you win?  (Please forgive me if I'm being too nosy.)  I was thinking about it last night while watching the 49'ers trounce the Packers!!!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> Sue



Mornin' Sue!

LOL!  I figured Geranium would be invited if Red had a "family reunion".  

I can't wait to know what you think about the white-green shopper! $140 is a great price!  The metallics are nice too.  I hope I don't see them in real life because they may tempt me too.

Girl, you are not nosy!  Plus, it's wrong to leave you hangin' after all my posts about it in the Football Thread.  I split the pot with my DH's best friend!  YIPPEE!  It finally got down to just the two of us and we agreed to split the  $1,250 pot.  When DH went to collect my half the Commissioner of the pool told him we should have stuck it out another week and I may have been the sole survivor.  But the other winner is my DH's childhood friend and I knew we both could use the money over the Holidays.  Besides, there was no guarantee I was going to win the next week. (Look what happened to Denver and Green Bay last night!)


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sue!
> 
> LOL!  I figured Geranium would be invited if Red had a "family reunion".
> 
> I can't wait to know what you think about the white-green shopper! $140 is a great price!  The metallics are nice too.  I hope I don't see them in real life because they may tempt me too.
> 
> Girl, you are not nosy!  Plus, it's wrong to leave you hangin' after all my posts about it in the Football Thread.  *I split the pot with my DH's best friend! * YIPPEE!  It finally got down to just the two of us and we agreed to split the  $1,250 pot.  When DH went to collect my half the Commissioner of the pool told him we should have stuck it out another week and I may have been the sole survivor.  But the other winner is my DH's childhood friend and I knew we both could use the money over the Holidays.  Besides, there was no guarantee I was going to win the next week. (Look what happened to Denver and Green Bay last night!)






Congratulations!!  

Both games were crazy yesterday!  I can hardly wait to check in on the games today!  Of course, with the Vikings out in a big way, I'm for the 9'ers to go all the way!   I could use your bevy of red bags to help cheer them on!


Sue


----------



## 3DoxieMama

fluffy614 said:
			
		

> just received this "as is" in bordeaux!  Love it!



yay!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Both games were crazy yesterday!  I can hardly wait to check in on the games today!  Of course, with the Vikings out in a big way, I'm for the 9'ers to go all the way!   I could use your bevy of red bags to help cheer them on!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!  It was a $25 bet that netted me $600 in three months.  Not one of my bank accounts can do that!

I bet (fun bet) my DH the Niners were going to win last night.  I had hope, but I didn't know it was going to be like it was!  This has been a good year for Joy, with the Giants winning the World Series, and the Niners going as far as they have, so far.


----------



## fluffy614

Panders77 said:


> Oh my what a beautiful color!  Love the bag!


Thank you !


----------



## fluffy614

hopi said:


> that bordeaux is so pretty





poodlecrazy said:


> Very nice indeed. I had ordered the Small Russel in Plum and they shipped me a Medium Plum with a Green sticker, so I think this is a AS IS. I think I may have to call and question them.
> Enjoy your new scrumptious bag! The Russel is a great bag!!





3DoxieMama said:


> yay!!



Thanks girls! Poodlecrazy, I received a crossbody "as is" flo in black with no strap and expired Old Navy coupons and a quarter inside!! That was the first time one of my as is bags was truly used and in bad shape.  They did refund my return shipping.   I'm only 40 minutes from the Reading outlet and I haven't been there in years so maybe I'll have to take a roadtrip!


----------



## coachgirl555

Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice!  I see Brahmin tassels!


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:


> Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!



Lovely color


----------



## poodlecrazy

coachgirl555 said:


> Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!


Wow that is crazy beautiful and Love the Tassels!


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  I see Brahmin tassels!


Thanks!
Yep..  thought they gave her a slight color pop!


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> Lovely color



Thanks!


----------



## coachgirl555

poodlecrazy said:


> Wow that is crazy beautiful and Love the Tassels!



Thanks....!


----------



## MaryBel

coachgirl555 said:


> Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!



Really nice!
Are the brahmin tassels blue?


----------



## coachgirl555

MaryBel said:


> Really nice!
> Are the brahmin tassels blue?



Thanks..!
Yep they are here is a pic of them that is very close to their true color!


----------



## MaryBel

coachgirl555 said:


> Thanks..!
> Yep they are here is a pic of them that is very close to their true color!



They are Gorgeous CoachGirl!
Thanks for the pic!

btw, I love all your coach bags...I saw them in one of the old coach threads....breathtaking!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Florentine zip hobo in natural, scored at a resale ********** a pile of VB knockoffs for $60!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

ktheartscoach said:


> Florentine zip hobo in natural, scored at a resale ********** a pile of VB knockoffs for $60!




Wow! Lucky!


----------



## ktheartscoach

never_wear_it_t said:
			
		

> Wow! Lucky!



Thank you!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I haven't left the house since Sunday night!  There is a crazy snowstorm and I can't get out. Over 20" on Monday.
  If I were going anywhere today, I would've brought my Dooney twisted strap hobo.  I already had it loaded up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I haven't left the house since Sunday night!  There is a crazy snowstorm and I can't get out. Over 20" on Monday.
> If I were going anywhere today, I would've brought my Dooney twisted strap hobo.  I already had it loaded up.



Ooooh, I love the twisted strap!  Nice one, CL.   It's nice to have a gorgeous bag all loaded up whether you go anywhere or not!!


----------



## elbgrl

coachgirl555 said:


> Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## elbgrl

Changed into my Dooney tan ostrich Nina today:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice!  I love Nina.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sue!  It was a $25 bet that netted me $600 in three months.  Not one of my bank accounts can do that!
> 
> I bet (fun bet) my DH the Niners were going to win last night.  I had hope, but I didn't know it was going to be like it was!  This has been a good year for Joy, with the Giants winning the World Series, and the Niners going as far as they have, so far.




Yes, Joy is a very happy sports fan.  For years and I mean YEARS Northern California has really not had a pro team do anything well, so to have two teams now hitting championship status, makes us very happy.

Congrats on your win, GF!!!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Changed into my Dooney tan ostrich Nina today:



Very pretty!


----------



## Panders77

coachgirl555 said:


> Used my dlb strap tassel florentine in moss today!



I love the moss color it's one of my favorite colors in the Florentine line!  Pretty bag!


----------



## Panders77

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Panders!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> By the way, I love your you tube videos!   I watched your  Bandouliere 30 video a few days ago.  Great review!  I love your monogram and damier prints!   Enjoy your beauties and your pochette!



Awe thanks so much!  :shame: I just ordered the Speedy 30 in the Azur print and I should be getting it any day!  I am sooooooooooooo excited I have truly been bitten by the LV bug and as of now I am on HBR!!


----------



## Panders77

Today I am wearing my beautiful Red Mitchell Bag!  I just love this bag in red!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Panders77 said:


> Today I am wearing my beautiful Red Mitchell Bag!  I just love this bag in red!




Nice!


----------



## al_forfun

Got my olive medium florentine satchell!  Love my greens....got ivy, got moss....


----------



## MiaBorsa

We need a pic of those three greens!


----------



## ktheartscoach

At my son's basketball game with chestnut Florentine satchel, this is the large size.


----------



## Panders77

ktheartscoach said:


> At my son's basketball game with chestnut Florentine satchel, this is the large size.



Nice bag it looks good on you!


----------



## elbgrl

Panders77 said:


> Today I am wearing my beautiful Red Mitchell Bag!  I just love this bag in red!



Love that red Mitchell - its amazing!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Love that red Mitchell - its amazing!



Thank you, I really love a red bag it pops so many outfits!


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## elbgrl

Oh I love that one!


----------



## Panders77

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 2038639



Beautiful!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Panders77 said:
			
		

> Nice bag it looks good on you!



Thank you!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Panders77 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing my beautiful Red Mitchell Bag!  I just love this bag in red!



I love red, too! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.


----------



## Panders77

ktheartscoach said:


> I love red, too! What a gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Panders77

3DoxieMama said:


> Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.



I love an AWL bag and that blue is gorgeous!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Panders77 said:


> I love an AWL bag and that blue is gorgeous!



Thanks, Panders.  I'm so glad I got this one when I did.  It seems that the crescent tote is being phased out on the Q.  Maybe it will get a reboot if we're lucky!


----------



## hopi

ktheartscoach said:


> At my son's basketball game with chestnut Florentine satchel, this is the large size.



You and the satchel are just beautiful - hope you won


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]

Pam love this structured bag sooooo retro,  and the red perfect for this time of year


----------



## hopi

3DoxieMama said:


> Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.


DoxieMama, freezing rain can be scary stuff but your sky blue has to brighten your day, this girl from the Q forum LC must have had at least 4 of this bags, great tote


----------



## hopi

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 2038639



love this bag
love this bag
love this bag


----------



## 3DoxieMama

hopi said:


> DoxieMama, freezing rain can be scary stuff but your sky blue has to brighten your day, this girl from the Q forum LC must have had at least 4 of this bags, great tote



I remember LC and her totes!  Some people think blue is a dreary color, but I love it and yes, it does brighten my day.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

3DoxieMama said:


> Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.



Love that shade of blue!!!! Stay safe!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

3DoxieMama said:


> Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.



Holy Buckets, that's pretty!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

3DoxieMama said:


> Today we are dealing with freezing rain.  Nasty!  I'm carrying my all weather leather crescent tote in beautiful blue.



Love it!  I bought that one in the yellow.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, trying to post a pic...we will see....
kc


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to post a pic...we will see....
> kc



  OM GOSH Girls!!! Look, finally, I posted a pic!! Now if I could just figure out how to enlarge them in photobucket without being distorted.....


----------



## ktheartscoach

hopi said:
			
		

> You and the satchel are just beautiful - hope you won



Awwww thank you! It was a crazy game!


----------



## danistirling

Not sure of the name but I got it at the 12 days of Christmas sale at South Coast Plaza in 2011  Its the only bag I carry along with the wallet! Excuse it's dirtiness, it goes everywhere with me. I do love how the leather is so soft now and it slouches a bit.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Today I'm carrying my plum flo satchel.  It matches the sweater I'm wearing perfectly!


----------



## lvdreamer

I don't have a pic, but yesterday, today, and probably at least tomorrow, I'm carrying my new Bordeaux Florentine Satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Today it is my new snake hobo......this is the first time I have carried it 
kc


----------



## MrsKC

3DoxieMama said:


> Today I'm carrying my plum flo satchel.  It matches the sweater I'm wearing perfectly!




She is beautiful!!! kc


----------



## StillWG

I'm carrying my wine suede Double Pocket Satchel with bordeaux D II CCW (surprisingly a great match!)  Apparently she's camera shy 'cuz I can't find her picture.  Maybe I'll convince her to pose later.


Sue


----------



## al_forfun

I have my moss small flo satchel.  Color of spring!  Well I can dream....


----------



## MiaBorsa

danistirling said:


> Not sure of the name but I got it at the 12 days of Christmas sale at South Coast Plaza in 2011  Its the only bag I carry along with the wallet! Excuse it's dirtiness, it goes everywhere with me. I do love how the leather is so soft now and it slouches a bit.



Your bag appears to be a Portofino Medium N/S Sac if I remember correctly.  I love the Portofino leather.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49206


----------



## danistirling

MiaBorsa said:


> Your bag appears to be a Portofino Medium N/S Sac if I remember correctly.  I love the Portofino leather.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49206


Oh thank you! Now I know  The leather is sooo soft! I LOVE it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Your bag appears to be a Portofino Medium N/S Sac if I remember correctly.  I love the Portofino leather.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49206



To me it looks more like the E/W sac (not sure if med or large)


----------



## coachgirl555

Today was my Florentine Satchel in chestnut.. with my Juicy daisy ladybug charm!


----------



## Masteryoda

That is a pretty chestnut satchel and the charm looks so cute with it!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

Masteryoda said:


> That is a pretty chestnut satchel and the charm looks so cute with it!!!



Thanks!


----------



## LegnoFan

lvdreamer said:


> I don't have a pic, but yesterday, today, and probably at least tomorrow, I'm carrying my new Bordeaux Florentine Satchel.


I am doing the same with my bordeaux Florentine satchel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

HAPPY FRIDAY!

I did some "closet diving" last weekend and I pulled out my May 1, 2010 TSV satchel in Navy. (Because they didn't offer it in red at the time!)  I've been carrying it all week.  It's great in this rain/sleet/ snow we've been having this week.  I looked at the first pic I took of it the day it arrived, April 30, 2010, and another one I took a couple of months later, and I had forgotten how white the vachetta leather was when it was new. (I really have to learn to resize pics!)

Have a great day/weekend!:kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

Hi SIU Mom,

Love your navy satchel, well, you probably already knew this since I love blue. 

I'm surprised you said you use it in rainy weather. I'd be scared that the trim and handles would get stained if it got a little drop of the rain (like happened to my crossword Lara satchel). I'm still carrying my MKors hamilton in the purple saffiano leather (this one is perfect for me for the cold and snowy weather. It was -11 when I got to the office this morning, just a little before 8am, don't know the temp with the wind chill), but on Sunday night I'll be changing into a red bag for February. I decided to try to only carry red bags in February.

btw, did you see my thread over the old place with the pics of the latest red ones I got? The red bug is back. I blame it on you and your pretty pics of your red bags


----------



## accessorygirl2

Florentine Mitchell in black


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bordeaux florentine satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!
> 
> I did some "closet diving" last weekend and I pulled out my May 1, 2010 TSV satchel in Navy. (Because they didn't offer it in red at the time!)  I've been carrying it all week.  It's great in this rain/sleet/ snow we've been having this week.  I looked at the first pic I took of it the day it arrived, April 30, 2010, and another one I took a couple of months later, and I had forgotten how white the vachetta leather was when it was new. (I really have to learn to resize pics!)
> 
> Have a great day/weekend!:kiss:


Hey you!  Your satchel still looks great...I love the patina on the vachetta handles and trim.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Bordeaux florentine satchel.



This bag is HOT!  I like your house, too.


----------



## MrsKC

It is my TMoro mini florentine satchel today! So glad it is Friday! kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey you!  Your satchel still looks great...I love the patina on the vachetta handles and trim.



Hey Sarah!

Thanks!  The second pic was taken about two years ago.  I think I'm going to take another pic just to see if there is a difference now.  It looks a little darker to me.  Hmm....I'll have to take a pic this weekend.  I'll post it if there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi SIU Mom,
> 
> Love your navy satchel, well, you probably already knew this since I love blue.
> 
> I'm surprised you said you use it in rainy weather. I'd be scared that the trim and handles would get stained if it got a little drop of the rain (like happened to my crossword Lara satchel). I'm still carrying my MKors hamilton in the purple saffiano leather (this one is perfect for me for the cold and snowy weather. It was -11 when I got to the office this morning, just a little before 8am, don't know the temp with the wind chill), but on Sunday night I'll be changing into a red bag for February. I decided to try to only carry red bags in February.
> 
> btw, did you see my thread over the old place with the pics of the latest red ones I got? The red bug is back. I blame it on you and your pretty pics of your red bags



Hey MaryBel!

I got this bag Friday 4/30/2010.  Eight days later on 5/8/2010 I took it to a surprise party for my mom.  It was a picnic in my Aunt's backyard.  I left my bag outside and went in the house to talk to someone.  All of a sudden I noticed everyone that was outside was in the house because it had started raining at some point.  I went to the window to see how hard it was raining....and there was my new bag, sitting all alone in a chair...getting drenched! No one thought to bring her in!:censor:  But the leather survived well and the second pic was taken a couple months after that and it still looks good.  So I'm very comfortable taking it out in this weather.  I'm just not going to let it sit out in the rain again!

Girl, it's soooo cold here today!  It was 3 when I left for work this morning and wouldn't you know I needed to put gas in my car! That was brutal!  I don't know what the wind chill is.

I took a look at the thread with your BEAUTIFUL red bags! What a nice collection!  I like your red bags in February idea!  And you have enough red bags to carry a different one every week. LOL!  My crimson Dillen II satchel is patiently waiting her turn.  I think she'll be next.  I almost took my red Colette out a couple of weeks ago but in this weather I want a zip top.

So....which red bag are you going to start with?


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> This bag is HOT!  I like your house, too.



Thanks!!   I'll trade ya for Amelia.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Thanks!  The second pic was taken about two years ago.  I think I'm going to take another pic just to see if there is a difference now.  It looks a little darker to me.  Hmm....I'll have to take a pic this weekend.  I'll post it if there's a noticeable difference.



OK!   I'll be waiting on the pics!

O/T, but have you talked to Kelly lately?  Did you tell her to get ovah heah??


----------



## littlewing1957

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!
> 
> I did some "closet diving" last weekend and I pulled out my May 1, 2010 TSV satchel in Navy. (Because they didn't offer it in red at the time!)  I've been carrying it all week.  It's great in this rain/sleet/ snow we've been having this week.  I looked at the first pic I took of it the day it arrived, April 30, 2010, and another one I took a couple of months later, and I had forgotten how white the vachetta leather was when it was new. (I really have to learn to resize pics!)
> 
> Have a great day/weekend!:kiss:



I have this very same satchel in black.  It's a great bag!  I allowed my daughter to borrow it last Summer and she seems to have misplaced it.  Oh well, perhaps some day it will show up!


----------



## Panders77

Beautiful bags ladies, and happy Friday to everyone.  I wore my adorable red plaid barrel satchel!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute satchel, Pam!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin'!

My BFF and I are meeting at Macys this morning. Macys is having their "Wear Red Sale" so I'm wearing my apple red Denim & Co v-neck baby sherpa tunic.  And I decided since the crimson satchel has been so patient I'll take her with me today. And I'm wearing red leather gloves.

BTW:  The Dooney outlet is having a Valentine's Day offer to 02/14/2013.  An additional 14% off shades of red! As luck would have it the sale will be over when we go on the 16th!:cry:, but I received a coupon in December when I bought the lambskin shopper for 20% off my entire purchase.  The coupon is good 02/01/2013 to 02/28/2013. 

Have a great day everyone! 






[/IMG]


----------



## RuedeNesle

littlewing1957 said:


> I have this very same satchel in black.  It's a great bag!  I allowed my daughter to borrow it last Summer and she seems to have misplaced it.  Oh well, perhaps some day it will show up!



Is "misplaced" code for she wants to keep it, or did she really misplace it? I hope it shows up one day!  Good Luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!   I'll be waiting on the pics!
> 
> O/T, but have you talked to Kelly lately?  Did you tell her to get ovah heah??



Pic(s) to follow soon!  I emailed Kelly, but she has been very busy. (Good busy!)  She may check in by mid-February.  I'm sure she'd love an email from you!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!!   I'll trade ya for Amelia.



You'll trade your house for Amelia?  Deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> My BFF and I are meeting at Macys this morning. Macys is having their "Wear Red Sale" so I'm wearing my apple red Denim & Co v-neck baby sherpa tunic.  And I decided since the crimson satchel has been so patient I'll take her with me today. And I'm wearing red leather gloves.
> 
> BTW:  The Dooney outlet is having a Valentine's Day offer to 02/14/2013.  An additional 14% off shades of red! As luck would have it the sale will be over when we go on the 16th!:cry:, but I received a coupon in December when I bought the lambskin shopper for 20% off my entire purchase.  The coupon is good 02/01/2013 to 02/28/2013.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Have fun!  I love your pocket satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> You'll trade your house for Amelia?  Deal!



OK, you've been hanging around hopi too much.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> I got this bag Friday 4/30/2010.  Eight days later on 5/8/2010 I took it to a surprise party for my mom.  It was a picnic in my Aunt's backyard.  I left my bag outside and went in the house to talk to someone.  All of a sudden I noticed everyone that was outside was in the house because it had started raining at some point.  I went to the window to see how hard it was raining....and there was my new bag, sitting all alone in a chair...getting drenched! No one thought to bring her in!:censor:  But the leather survived well and the second pic was taken a couple months after that and it still looks good.  So I'm very comfortable taking it out in this weather.  I'm just not going to let it sit out in the rain again!
> 
> Girl, it's soooo cold here today!  It was 3 when I left for work this morning and wouldn't you know I needed to put gas in my car! That was brutal!  I don't know what the wind chill is.
> 
> I took a look at the thread with your BEAUTIFUL red bags! What a nice collection!  I like your red bags in February idea!  And you have enough red bags to carry a different one every week. LOL!  My crimson Dillen II satchel is patiently waiting her turn.  I think she'll be next.  I almost took my red Colette out a couple of weeks ago but in this weather I want a zip top.
> 
> So....which red bag are you going to start with?



Oh yeah, I remember your story about your bag! It's nice to know they behave in that kind of weather. DH said it was about 5 when we got out this morning, but I haven't been out so I'm not sure how cold it feels. It snowed last night and it's going to snow again today, so that threw away my plans of going to the outlet. Today was the only day that I could go since tomorrow I have to take my son to a b-day party and it's at noon, so no much time to get to the outlet when they open and be back by noon. It seems next weekend the weather is going to be warm (in the 30's) so it might be better to go next week.

Oh, your crimson pocket satchel is TDF! Give her her turn!

I'm starting today with my logo lock in red. Here it is


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, I remember your story about your bag! It's nice to know they behave in that kind of weather. DH said it was about 5 when we got out this morning, but I haven't been out so I'm not sure how cold it feels. It snowed last night and it's going to snow again today, so that threw away my plans of going to the outlet. Today was the only day that I could go since tomorrow I have to take my son to a b-day party and it's at noon, so no much time to get to the outlet when they open and be back by noon. It seems next weekend the weather is going to be warm (in the 30's) so it might be better to go next week.
> 
> Oh, your crimson pocket satchel is TDF! Give her her turn!
> 
> I'm starting today with my logo lock in red. Here it is



I've been checking out the LV forum and I've read a few posts where the owner won't carry the speedy in the rain because of the handles, so I understand the concern.  I'm more afraid of carrying my florentine bags in the rain.  I can see small water spots on my red pocket satchel and that bothers me more than the vachetta handles.

It snowed here last night and this morning too.  I was happy today wasn't our trip to the outlet because it was too far of a drive in this weather.

I love the red bag you're starting with!  I have this bag in Ivory and it holds so much.  I took the crimson pocket satchel with me today. She was so happy to be out she treated me to Red Robin! Yummmm! (It just dawned on me "Red" is even in the name of the restaurant! hahahaha!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still carrying the bordeaux florentine satchel.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute satchel, Pam!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Panders77

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> My BFF and I are meeting at Macys this morning. Macys is having their "Wear Red Sale" so I'm wearing my apple red Denim & Co v-neck baby sherpa tunic.  And I decided since the crimson satchel has been so patient I'll take her with me today. And I'm wearing red leather gloves.
> 
> BTW:  The Dooney outlet is having a Valentine's Day offer to 02/14/2013.  An additional 14% off shades of red! As luck would have it the sale will be over when we go on the 16th!:cry:, but I received a coupon in December when I bought the lambskin shopper for 20% off my entire purchase.  The coupon is good 02/01/2013 to 02/28/2013.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks for the information, love your red bag!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large florentine snake satchel


----------



## rubycat

accessorygirl2 said:
			
		

> Large florentine snake satchel



That's gorgeous!  How're the scales holding up?


----------



## accessorygirl2

rubycat said:


> That's gorgeous!  How're the scales holding up?



I just got it out again after giving it a "rest" for awhile, and it is holding up well. The leather seems to be embossed with the pattern, rather than having individual scales. I have a coach bag (mixed embossed Lindsey) with a front pocket that you can feel the texture of the individual scales when you run your finger in the opposite direction of the scales. The Dooney is smooth. I am not sure if these bags tend to be problematic or not. I carry it with the short handles and set it down everywhere I go, including shopping carts, and I haven't yet had a problem. HTH!


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2050329
> 
> 
> Large florentine snake satchel




Oh, she is gorgeous!!!   kc


----------



## MrsKC

I just switched to my new Dillen II tassel satchel that I got an excellent deal on ($199) from ILD! I really think I am going to love her.

kc


----------



## accessorygirl2

MrsKC said:


> I just switched to my new Dillen II tassel satchel that I got an excellent deal on ($199) from ILD! I really think I am going to love her.
> 
> kc



I love it! Do you find the strap drop to be comfortable?


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> I love it! Do you find the strap drop to be comfortable?



Well, I just got it and will carry it for the first time tomorrow. But, I tried it on and I felt I had plenty of room and I think it will be fine with a coat as well. I will carry it for a few days and try to remember to report back on strap drop status.


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2050329
> 
> 
> Large florentine snake satchel





MrsKC said:


> I just switched to my new Dillen II tassel satchel that I got an excellent deal on ($199) from ILD! I really think I am going to love her.
> 
> kc



Great bags, ladies!     I need to get my black python out and carry it!


----------



## annie1

Grey ostrich satchel


----------



## bag-princess

i am carrying (finally!!!) my denim cindy!

i bought it last winter for a steal and this will be the first time it has been out of the dust bag. i was  going to wait until spring but said "go for it!" since the temps have been in the mid 70's for the last couple of weeks!  i love it - it's just the right size. not too big but enough room for all my things!

my bag has the natural vachetta leather that i love - not the black.  and i love the shiney brass D&B 1975 square on the front!



*anyone have a dooney bag with one of the small luggage tags like on this bag?? i would love to get my initials hot stamped on it and wondered if anyone else had done this??*


----------



## handbags4me

Brought this lovely to work with me today - Alto Zip Zip satchel in Saddle.


----------



## lastnametea

handbags4me said:


> Brought this lovely to work with me today - Alto Zip Zip satchel in Saddle.




WOOW... Handbags4me, that's a really nice bag. Can you use put the long strap across your body or just over your shoulder? 

Oooh! I want an alto bag now!


----------



## handbags4me

lastnametea said:


> WOOW... Handbags4me, that's a really nice bag. Can you use put the long strap across your body or just over your shoulder?
> 
> Oooh! I want an alto bag now!



Thanks   The strap can be adjusted long enough to wear cross body.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Panders77 said:


> Thanks for the information, love your red bag!



Hi Pam!

You're welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Florentine Side Pocket Hobo in Natural


----------



## Panders77

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2051839
> 
> 
> Florentine Side Pocket Hobo in Natural



Pretty, pretty, pretty!!!


----------



## Panders77

For the past two day I have been carrying my Tan Ostrich Satchel.  I love this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, ladies.  I'm still carrying the bordeaux satchel.


----------



## annie1




----------



## Brwneyed1

Love the color.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...


----------



## elbgrl

Wow - go on vacay for a week and come back to oodles of beautiful bags!

I'm carrying my new gold snake logo lock hobo - liking it alot so far.  Too lazy to post a pic tonight, but will soon.


----------



## princess69

3DoxieMama said:


> Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...


Is that black or brown?  Either way, I love it!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

princess69 said:


> Is that black or brown?  Either way, I love it!



It's T'Moro brown.  So dark it really does look black.


----------



## bag-princess

3DoxieMama said:


> It's T'Moro brown.  So dark it really does look black.



it is the MOST BEAUTIFUL rich dark brown leather!!!  i have several dooney's in this shade!


----------



## brookeab

This beauty! I love the smith style! (plum color)


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2051839
> 
> 
> Florentine Side Pocket Hobo in Natural



What a great picture of a beautiful bag! I want something florentine in Chestnut and this just might be the bag....thanks for posting! kc


----------



## accessorygirl2

MrsKC said:


> What a great picture of a beautiful bag! I want something florentine in Chestnut and this just might be the bag....thanks for posting! kc



When I was ordering it I went back and forth...I wanted the chestnut but I know I love the natural color so much. But now I have two florentine natural bags and that's enough...now I'm saving up for the medium pocket satchel in chestnut.  I think the hobo would be so gorgeous in chestnut.


----------



## MrsKC

I am also carrying my Smith in T'moro brown. I purchased this in January and have carried literally twice before yesterday due to all the precipitation. I am enjoying her, the smell is fabulous, and I am looking forward to breaking her in a bit and getting more of a slouch.  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I am also carrying my Smith in T'moro brown. I purchased this in January and have carried literally twice before yesterday due to all the precipitation. I am enjoying her, the smell is fabulous, and I am looking forward to breaking her in a bit and getting more of a slouch.  kc



Ok, wrong picture (is it Friday yet)??  kc


----------



## MrsKC

brookeab said:


> This beauty! I love the smith style! (plum color)



Also carrying a Smith bag today.........the plum is very pretty!  kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

I finally ordered my strawberry dillen 2 medium pocket sac

http://onsalecouponcodereviewtwmjjb.info/images/Dooney-Bourke-Medium-Zipper-Pocket-Sac-Strawberry-Bags-and-Luggage_14622.jpg


----------



## kings_20

gatorgirl07 said:


> I finally ordered my strawberry dillen 2 medium pocket sac
> 
> http://onsalecouponcodereviewtwmjjb.info/images/Dooney-Bourke-Medium-Zipper-Pocket-Sac-Strawberry-Bags-and-Luggage_14622.jpg



I have the same bag and love it!! The colour is bright and vibrant. Killer leather too. I'm using it next month when it warms up. Hope you live yours.


----------



## gatorgirl07

kings_20 said:


> I have the same bag and love it!! The colour is bright and vibrant. Killer leather too. I'm using it next month when it warms up. Hope you live yours.



I absolutely love it!  It is beautiful and smooshy and the color is divine. I have been using it for a couple of days and I am in love


----------



## Brwneyed1

3DoxieMama said:


> Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...



So tell me how you like the patent satchel I thought about ordering one but decided not to. It looks beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

3DoxieMama said:


> Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...



That bag is simply stunning!!!  kc


----------



## Esquared72

My new Dillen II Satchel in Navy


----------



## gatorgirl07

eehlers said:


> My new Dillen II Satchel in Navy



Love this bag!  I have it in a couple colors


----------



## StillWG

My black Ostrich Satchel came out to play (from 12 DOD):








Love her!


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> My black Ostrich Satchel came out to play (from 12 DOD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, thanks for the picture, that bag is beautiful esp with the dark trim!  kc


----------



## shoptillidrop

StillWG said:


> My black Ostrich Satchel came out to play (from 12 DOD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue



Gorgeous bag and wallet sue (you should see me standing on my head to see this beauty though)


----------



## StillWG

shoptillidrop said:


> Gorgeous bag and wallet sue (you should see me standing on my head to see this beauty though)




Thank you!

I am confused by your comment though....is the picture upside down on your computer?  Mine looks right.



Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, thanks for the picture, that bag is beautiful esp with the dark trim!  kc




You are welcome, kc!

I love the dark trim too!  The t'moro gives it an extra dimension.

BTW, I've called the outlets about the nude Satchel that seton posted a picture of on Sunday.  This is was part of a special run of bags from about two years ago.  The color was called "naked" and they are not being made right now.  I was sad about it and then said, "NEXT!"  



Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> You are welcome, kc!
> 
> I love the dark trim too!  The t'moro gives it an extra dimension.
> 
> BTW, I've called the outlets about the nude Satchel that seton posted a picture of on Sunday.  This is was part of a special run of bags from about two years ago.  The color was called "naked" and they are not being made right now.  I was sad about it and then said, "NEXT!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Ok Sue!! Thank you for the update and I agree with NEXT!!  kc  (you know I have a list and I bet you do to!)


----------



## southlandjulie

my baby for the day... love, love


----------



## shoptillidrop

StillWG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am confused by your comment though....is the picture upside down on your computer?  Mine looks right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Totally upside down on my iPad. When I get home I will check my computer. Strange it's coming up two different ways. I've noticed a few other pics coming up sideways as well as upside down. I guess it must be on my end :/


----------



## StillWG

shoptillidrop said:


> Totally upside down on my iPad. When I get home I will check my computer. Strange it's coming up two different ways. I've noticed a few other pics coming up sideways as well as upside down. I guess it must be on my end :/





Strange....I'll check on my iPad!


I've checked.....the picture is upside down on my iPad.  I'll have to try to figure out how to fix it or wait til some of the computer pros here can help me.  I haven't a clue why that would be.  I did take the picture with my iPhone so maybe it has something to do with that.

Thanks, GF!


ETA another try at the picture:









Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

It upside down when I look at them on my iPhone also, but when I actually click the picture, it comes up right


----------



## shoptillidrop

StillWG said:


> Strange....I'll check on my iPad!
> 
> 
> I've checked.....the picture is upside down on my iPad.  I'll have to try to figure out how to fix it or wait til some of the computer pros here can help me.  I haven't a clue why that would be.  I did take the picture with my iPhone so maybe it has something to do with that.
> 
> Thanks, GF!
> 
> 
> ETA another try at the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Gorgeous bag!!!  When I can, I'll ask my son in law (he's the family IT guy) how to fix this. He's always saying I'm super high maintenence so it shouldn't come as any surprise to him that I hang out on a handbag forum


----------



## kings_20

Gorgeous Ostrich satchel.  I love the look of ostrich.


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> You are welcome, kc!
> 
> I love the dark trim too!  The t'moro gives it an extra dimension.
> 
> BTW, I've called the outlets about the nude Satchel that seton posted a picture of on Sunday.  This is was part of a special run of bags from about two years ago.  The color was called "naked" and they are not being made right now.  I was sad about it and then said, "NEXT!"




Thx WG for the update. I did warn u that I was doubtful it was avail anymore. My satchel colour is "natural" tho. I still have the tag.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> Thx WG for the update. I did warn u that I was doubtful it was avail anymore. My satchel colour is "natural" tho. I still have the tag.




You definitely did say that the bag probably wasn't available!  You were so right!!

Your tag knows more than the SA at the PA outlet (who's terrific!) I am sure!  

Thanks again for your help with this.  Maybe D&B will make another "special offering" of this bag in the future.  Meanwhile, I have to let go of the feeling that I must have one!  I now have a couple other bags moving up into that category.  


Sue


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm carrying my Dooney Black croco embossed tassel tote......Love this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, ladies!


----------



## zhanq012




----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Valentine's Day!

Took a quick picture this morning before I leave for work.  I'm carrying my Dillen II crimson pocket satchel.  This is the back.  The front is too "busy" for the charm.  The ring in front is a Swatch Hearts ring I bought in Paris.  I love wearing it on Valentine's Day!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kings_20

^^

LOVELY!  I can't say enough how much I love the Dillen II leathers.  Gorgeous


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> You are welcome, kc!
> 
> I love the dark trim too!  The t'moro gives it an extra dimension.
> 
> BTW, I've called the outlets about the nude Satchel that seton posted a picture of on Sunday.  This is was part of a special run of bags from about two years ago.  The color was called "naked" and they are not being made right now.  I was sad about it and then said, "NEXT!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hey Sue, 

Which bag are you talking about (the nude satchel)? I didn't see that one. Was it in this thread?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> Which bag are you talking about (the nude satchel)? I didn't see that one. Was it in this thread?



Happy Valentine's Day, MaryBel (& everyone)!  


I'm trying to find the thread in which seton posted the picture of this bag so I can reference the #.  If I can't find it, I'll re-post the picture (hope she won't mind) that I saved for my email to D&B requesting more of them.  

Back in a few....

I'm back....post #27 in the Tomorrow's TSV thread.  I'll try to add a link....

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/qvcs-tomorrows-tsv-802104-2.html


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, MaryBel (& everyone)!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the thread in which seton posted the picture of this bag so I can reference the #.  If I can't find it, I'll re-post the picture (hope she won't mind) that I saved for my email to D&B requesting more of them.
> 
> Back in a few....
> 
> I'm back....post #27 in the Tomorrow's TSV thread.  I'll try to add a link....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/qvcs-tomorrows-tsv-802104-2.html
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!

WOW, it's a gorgeous satchel! I hope you find it.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> WOW, it's a gorgeous satchel! I hope you find it.




Thanks, MaryBel!

Unless one shows up on eBay or D&B makes more, it's doubtful that she will be joining my collection.  Sandy at the PA outlet checked the situation out for me.  Apparently the bag was a special production made out of extra vachetta leather that went out to stores (outlets?) only.  She said they all flew out of her store when they went on clearance.  I talked to the SA at Vero Beach first since seton had seen some there, then Sandy.  Oh well....who knows there may be extra vachetta leather hanging around from the TSV run!  I haven't decided whether or not to email D&B.

My crimson w/tan satchel is on her way....I really want an orange or desert Retro satchel.....I found a Brahmin shape & color that I love....you know how it goes.  

Hope your day is a good one!

Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thanks, MaryBel!
> 
> Unless one shows up on eBay or D&B makes more, it's doubtful that she will be joining my collection.  Sandy at the PA outlet checked the situation out for me.  Apparently the bag was a special production made out of extra vachetta leather that went out to stores (outlets?) only.  She said they all flew out of her store when they went on clearance.  I talked to the SA at Vero Beach first since seton had seen some there, then Sandy.  Oh well....who knows there may be extra vachetta leather hanging around from the TSV run!  I haven't decided whether or not to email D&B.
> 
> My crimson w/tan satchel is on her way....I really want an orange or desert Retro satchel.....I found a Brahmin shape & color that I love....you know how it goes.
> 
> Hope your day is a good one!
> 
> Sue



Oh, what brahmin did you like? Right now I want one in the blue color, I think it's called cobalt. I'd also like something on the pink color, it's called tarte, but not sure which styles I'd like.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Took a quick picture this morning before I leave for work.  I'm carrying my Dillen II crimson pocket satchel.  This is the back.  The front is too "busy" for the charm.  The ring in front is a Swatch Hearts ring I bought in Paris.  I love wearing it on Valentine's Day!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Who would have guessed that YOU of all people would be carrying a RED bag today???       Happy V-D, GF!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm not carrying a Dooney today, but I'm enjoying seeing everyone elses stuff!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small Wilson in black. It has a red zipper for vday...lol.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Oh, what brahmin did you like? Right now I want one in the blue color, I think it's called cobalt. I'd also like something on the pink color, it's called tarte, but not sure which styles I'd like.





https://www.brahmin.com/product/H26151HX/lisa-dome-satchel-bag



Brahmin Lisa Dome Satchel in sherbet.  


I won't get her if I buy the Retro Satchel in orange.  I haven't decided what to do yet!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Navy satchel with tan trim


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not carrying a Dooney today, but I'm enjoying seeing everyone elses stuff!!



What are you carrying? The gorgeous coach satchel you just got? (I forgot her name....haley?)

I'm not carrying dooney either....today is brahmin asher tote in party red.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> https://www.brahmin.com/product/H26151HX/lisa-dome-satchel-bag
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin Lisa Dome Satchel in sherbet.
> 
> 
> I won't get her if I buy the Retro Satchel in orange.  I haven't decided what to do yet!
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh, pretty pretty! I have that one in navy! A little smaller than my preferred size but still gorgeous! For the days when I don't need to carry all my stuff.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Navy satchel with tan trim



Gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks MB - this one is a workhorse!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> https://www.brahmin.com/product/H26151HX/lisa-dome-satchel-bag
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin Lisa Dome Satchel in sherbet.
> 
> 
> I won't get her if I buy the Retro Satchel in orange.  I haven't decided what to do yet!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue,I'd vote for the Brahmin - its gorgeous


----------



## RuedeNesle

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> LOVELY!  I can't say enough how much I love the Dillen II leathers.  Gorgeous



Thanks! I love the Dillen II leathers too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Who would have guessed that YOU of all people would be carrying a RED bag today???       Happy V-D, GF!!!



 We need more "Red" Holidays!  Happy V Day to you too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What are you carrying? The gorgeous coach satchel you just got? (I forgot her name....haley?)
> 
> I'm not carrying dooney either....today is brahmin asher tote in party red.



Yep!  Haley...


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> We need more "Red" Holidays!  Happy V Day to you too!



EVERY DAY is a "red bag day!"


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]


Think I mentioned you hiding your stuff all over forums and different posts, 
that is a really special bag, beautiful


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Rosie
> Fav color combination and great, great bag


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Took a quick picture this morning before I leave for work.  I'm carrying my Dillen II crimson pocket satchel.  This is the back.  The front is too "busy" for the charm.  The ring in front is a Swatch Hearts ring I bought in Paris.  I love wearing it on Valentine's Day!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Never saw a Dillen II in Crimson, beautiful color and the Ms. LB looks perfect, Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Think I mentioned you hiding your stuff all over forums and different posts,
> that is a really special bag, beautiful



Thanks, hopi.


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Sue,I'd vote for the Brahmin - its gorgeous




I agree the Brahmin is gorgeous!!

Thanks for your thoughts!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Oh, pretty pretty! I have that one in navy! A little smaller than my preferred size but still gorgeous! For the days when I don't need to carry all my stuff.



I love the sherbet color!

However, I'm so stuck on Dooney Satchels and am really only buying one orange bag right now.    I'm going on a "touch & feel" mission this afternoon to see if any Retro bags have shown up in the local stores.  Actually seeing one may help!!


Sue


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large Flo in tmoro brown with Dooney lock charm


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Navy satchel with tan trim



Gorgeous!  That's one of my all-time favorites, Rosie.



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2066682
> 
> 
> Large Flo in tmoro brown with Dooney lock charm



Beautiful.  She almost looks purple in that pic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a python day for me.


----------



## MrsKC

Harrison Hobo Day! Happy Friday everyone!!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Harrison Hobo Day! Happy Friday everyone!!  kc



Nice!  Is that black or navy?


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie
> Fav color combination and great, great bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hopi!
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  Is that black or navy?



Hi Sarah, it is black. I like this bag for several  reasons--in addition to liking the contrast of the tan and black together, I don't have to worry about weather, it is very light weight, and the strap drop is great --I can get it over a winter coat without any problems. kc


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I love the sherbet color!
> 
> However, I'm so stuck on Dooney Satchels and am really only buying one orange bag right now.    I'm going on a "touch & feel" mission this afternoon to see if any Retro bags have shown up in the local stores.  Actually seeing one may help!!
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue,

Last night I went to the MOA and stopped at Macy's and saw the retro satchel...gorgeous! They had it in white, navy, green and orange. They also had the safary bag. Really pretty. They also had some brahmins in the sherbet color. They didn't have the satchel.

The orange in the dooney color is a very bright orange, kind of like the tangerine from the dillen 2 collection, really pretty. The sherbet is more like a pastel orange. So you could basically get both and it wouldn't look like 2 orange bags.

I manage to take a few pics with my phone. Here they are. Btw, I fell in love with the green embossed satchel. They look a bit dark since the light is not very good. In the last pic, the one with the blue brahmin, you can see a little wristlet in sherbet and it looks more true to the real color.


----------



## MaryBel

Sue, 

When I think of the 2 styles after seeing the colors last nigh, the dooney seems to me like a more cassual bag (you know, to carry it when wearing jeans and a nice tee and sandals or a cassual dress) and the brahmin for more dressy occasions, like when wearing a nice dress and some high heels.


----------



## MiaBorsa

That white Brahmin satchel in the front of the bottom photo looks like a Coach Juliette satchel.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Last night I went to the MOA and stopped at Macy's and saw the retro satchel...gorgeous! They had it in white, navy, green and orange. They also had the safary bag. Really pretty. They also had some brahmins in the sherbet color. They didn't have the satchel.
> 
> The orange in the dooney color is a very bright orange, kind of like the tangerine from the dillen 2 collection, really pretty. The sherbet is more like a pastel orange. So you could basically get both and it wouldn't look like 2 orange bags.
> 
> I manage to take a few pics with my phone. Here they are. Btw, I fell in love with the green embossed satchel. They look a bit dark since the light is not very good. In the last pic, the one with the blue brahmin, you can see a little wristlet in sherbet and it looks more true to the real color.




I was just looking at your pictures in the Retro thread.  Thanks so much for posting them!

ITA that the green Satchel is gorgeous!    Did one follow you home?

My Macy's had the tangerine D II Satchel marked down & coupon eligbible so I couldn't resist.  I carried her today and will try to post pictures later.  I used an orange Calf CCW but found the combo to be too much orange for my taste.  (Apparently matching isn't always the way to go!   )  I'm going to use something more neutral in the future.  I'm now thinking I might get a pink or a navy Retro Satchel at some point.  

I do want to get a Brahmin bag soon.  I switched from sherbet to tri-color Lisa Dome Satchel as my favorite candidate when I got yesterday's email.  I'm so fickle!!  

We have lots of sun here today....hope you do too!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Sue,
> 
> When I think of the 2 styles after seeing the colors last nigh, the dooney seems to me like a more cassual bag (you know, to carry it when wearing jeans and a nice tee and sandals or a cassual dress) and the brahmin for more dressy occasions, like when wearing a nice dress and some high heels.




Funny you should say this!  I had been thinking the same thing about the Dooney vs the Brahmin bags.  

Two of my nieces are getting married this summer so I was thinking that might be a good reason to start my Brahmin collection.  I may wait until I decide on outfits for the weddings and then start looking for just the right bags!  

A feeble excuse for more shopping....

Love the pictures!!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> That white Brahmin satchel in the front of the bottom photo looks like a Coach Juliette satchel.



Sarah, that's the Mitchell (I think that's the name) satchel. It's the same style that was available at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Do you remember her? I remember Beckron got one in a brown color (don't remember the name of the color), it was also available in red, black and I think also in a light gray.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, that's the Mitchell (I think that's the name) satchel. It's the same style that was available at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Do you remember her? I remember Beckron got one in a brown color (don't remember the name of the color), it was also available in red, black and I think also in a light gray.



Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, now I remember that bag.  I had forgotten all about the Nordie's sale.

Did you look at the small Russel tote very closely in the retro embossed?  I'm trying to figure out exactly how "small" it is.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I was just looking at your pictures in the Retro thread.  Thanks so much for posting them!
> 
> ITA that the green Satchel is gorgeous!    Did one follow you home?
> 
> My Macy's had the tangerine D II Satchel marked down & coupon eligbible so I couldn't resist.  I carried her today and will try to post pictures later.  I used an orange Calf CCW but found the combo to be too much orange for my taste.  (Apparently matching isn't always the way to go!   )  I'm going to use something more neutral in the future.  I'm now thinking I might get a pink or a navy Retro Satchel at some point.
> 
> I do want to get a Brahmin bag soon.  I switched from sherbet to tri-color Lisa Dome Satchel as my favorite candidate when I got yesterday's email.  I'm so fickle!!
> 
> We have lots of sun here today....hope you do too!
> 
> 
> Sue



No, I left it there. I'll wait until next month when hopefully I'll go to the outlet to see what's there. Good thing I already have a green satchel (the classic style in calf leather with natural vacchetta trim) in case I get the craving for green. I also have my green brahmin medium alden tote - still new. I think the color is pistachio.

Btw, I also saw the kelly green dillen 2 bags and although the color is gorgeous, I did not like them because of the tan trim. The 'tan' is not the same color as before, it's a lighter color, not like a natural vacchetta, but lighter than the normal caramel color they use. It reminded me of the tan color in the trim of my white copa cabana. 

I saw the email too! That brahmin looks gorgeous! They had some styles in that color but don't remember seeing Lisa. you definitely need to get a brahmin.

oh yeah, it's really sunny but sooo cold, it's so deceiving!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Funny you should say this!  I had been thinking the same thing about the Dooney vs the Brahmin bags.
> 
> Two of my nieces are getting married this summer so* I was thinking that might be a good reason to start my Brahmin collection.*  I may wait until I decide on outfits for the weddings and then start looking for just the right bags!
> 
> A feeble excuse for more shopping....
> 
> Love the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, a brahmin bag will be perfect for a weding. They have so many different styles that for sure one would be perfect. I saw at Macy's the other day a lot of pastel colors in the brahmins, I wonder if that will be one of the trends for spring. Then a couple of days ago I was looking at some of my bags and saw a little brhamin that I have in a pastel rose, so if that's the trend, I'm ready!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sarah, it is black. I like this bag for several  reasons--in addition to liking the contrast of the tan and black together, I don't have to worry about weather, it is very light weight, and the strap drop is great --I can get it over a winter coat without any problems. kc



Very nice.  I remember when that one was the TSV.  I love the black/tan combo.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, now I remember that bag.  I had forgotten all about the Nordie's sale.
> 
> Did you look at the small Russel tote very closely in the retro embossed?  I'm trying to figure out exactly how "small" it is.



Yes, I have seen it a couple of times and for me it's kind of small (I like med to big bags). It's weird, you would think that it would be the same size as the russel in florentine but the florentine is a tiny bit bigger and it is wider on the top. I think the embossed one is kind of the same size as the tote in the 'pave' leather that was the TSV, although I'm not sure of the strap lenght. I'm trying to think of other bags that you have so I can compare...I think is a little bit wider than a mini arno. Maybe it has kind of the same base size as the regular dooney satchel, you know, the domed one like the ones Sue loves. I think it would be in the size range you like, unless you are looking for a bigger tote.

Btw, I got a new brahmin on Thursday. I haven't even taken pics but I already switched into into it. It is the robyn satchel (like the 2nd white one in the pic). I got the one in brown ostrich. I could not leave it there. It was 50% and then the extra 20%. I've been posing with it at home and love how it looks, especially as a crossbody. It's my first ostrich brahmin!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, the Brahmin ostrich is gorgeous!  Post up some photos!


----------



## dhampson

Tonight was my new bag's debut.  I really enjoyed carry it.  I am so worried that I will ruin the vachetta leather, but I'm sure that will subside a bit with time.

Pocket Satchel in brown.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, the Brahmin ostrich is gorgeous!  Post up some photos!



Hi Sarah, here they are. I didn't want to start a new thread since it's just a quick talk about this one. Now we need a brahmin forum 

It has a long strap and I love how it looks as a crossbody.


----------



## MaryBel

dhampson said:


> Tonight was my new bag's debut.  I really enjoyed carry it.  I am so worried that I will ruin the vachetta leather, but I'm sure that will subside a bit with time.
> 
> Pocket Satchel in brown.
> 
> Is there a way to rotate my photo?  It saved like that.



Your satchel looks very good on you! Good choice! Congrats!

I think you will need to open your pic with a pic editor, rotate it and re save.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dhampson said:


> Tonight was my new bag's debut.  I really enjoyed carry it.  I am so worried that I will ruin the vachetta leather, but I'm sure that will subside a bit with time.
> 
> Pocket Satchel in brown.



Oh my!  That bag looks perfect on you.  You look really cute together!  And don't worry about the vachetta...it can take it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sarah, here they are. I didn't want to start a new thread since it's just a quick talk about this one. Now we need a brahmin forum
> 
> It has a long strap and I love how it looks as a crossbody.



That's a great looking bag, MB!  I can see why you couldn't leave it behind at the store.  Congrats.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Sue, a brahmin bag will be perfect for a weding. They have so many different styles that for sure one would be perfect. I saw at Macy's the other day a lot of pastel colors in the brahmins, I wonder if that will be one of the trends for spring. Then a couple of days ago I was looking at some of my bags and saw a little brhamin that I have in a pastel rose, so if that's the trend, I'm ready!



Pastel rose sounds beautiful!  

Brahmin does a terrific job with colors IMHO.



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Pastel rose sounds beautiful!
> 
> Brahmin does a terrific job with colors IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Here it is. It has a long chain strap (it's inside the bag in the pic). It's so ladylike especially with the flowers.


----------



## YorkieLove75

My Valentines Day gift to myself: 1975 Satchel. Love this bag!!!


Have any of you ordered a bag online without seeing it in person and when you got it, hated it?? I ordered a logo lock hobo in grape from QVC last month. I was so disappointed when it arrived. I love ALL shades of purple but this color was not even in the purple family. It looked like mold. It went back the next day. So sad. I then ordered two BMak bags to replace it that I absolutely love. I guess better luck next time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> My Valentines Day gift to myself: 1975 Satchel. Love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> Have any of you ordered a bag online without seeing it in person and when you got it, hated it?? I ordered a logo lock hobo in grape from QVC last month. I was so disappointed when it arrived. I love ALL shades of purple but this color was not even in the purple family. It looked like mold. It went back the next day. So sad. I then ordered two BMak bags to replace it that I absolutely love. I guess better luck next time!



Love your satchel!  I have that one, too!  Your pic makes me want to get it out and take it for a spin. 

Today I got out an old favorite, croco Collins in olive!     I forget how much I like this bag.


----------



## seton

zhanq012 said:


> View attachment 2064540



u look great. it's refreshing to see a shot of a DB actually being CARRIED in a Which DB are you CARRYING thread. More plz.


----------



## seton

dhampson said:


> Tonight was my new bag's debut.  I really enjoyed carry it.  I am so worried that I will ruin the vachetta leather, but I'm sure that will subside a bit with time.
> 
> Pocket Satchel in brown.



the bag is perfect with ur outfit. 
If u have Paint, it has a Rotate feature.


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> u look great. it's refreshing to see a shot of a DB actually being CARRIED in a Which DB are you CARRYING thread. More plz.



That would be the "Mod Shots" thread, which doesn't see a lot of activity.


----------



## seton

MiaBorsa said:


> That would be the "Mod Shots" thread, which doesn't see a lot of activity.



then that should have been the one that been stickyed. If you look at the other forums, the "In Action" threads are the ones that are stickeyed. Mods?


----------



## MiaBorsa

It probably wasn't stickied because it doesn't get a lot of traffic.


----------



## MrsKC

dhampson said:


> Tonight was my new bag's debut.  I really enjoyed carry it.  I am so worried that I will ruin the vachetta leather, but I'm sure that will subside a bit with time.
> 
> Pocket Satchel in brown.



That bag looks great on you!! Great picture of you and your new beauty! kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. It has a long chain strap (it's inside the bag in the pic). It's so ladylike especially with the flowers.



MaryBel, your new Brahmin is gorg!! I can see why you couldnt leave it at the store! kc


----------



## MrsKC

YorkieLove75 said:


> My Valentines Day gift to myself: 1975 Satchel. Love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> Have any of you ordered a bag online without seeing it in person and when you got it, hated it?? I ordered a logo lock hobo in grape from QVC last month. I was so disappointed when it arrived. I love ALL shades of purple but this color was not even in the purple family. It looked like mold. It went back the next day. So sad. I then ordered two BMak bags to replace it that I absolutely love. I guess better luck next time!



*YourkieLove*, what an excellent Valentines Day gift to yourself. Classic beauty!! Enjoy! Too bad about the logolock in grape......glad you got something you like to replace it. kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Love your satchel!  I have that one, too!  Your pic makes me want to get it out and take it for a spin.
> 
> Today I got out an old favorite, croco Collins in olive!     I forget how much I like this bag.



Great bag MB, I would love to have that one in Plum......maybe during my outlet visit in April   kc


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. It has a long chain strap (it's inside the bag in the pic). It's so ladylike especially with the flowers.




I love the soft pink!  She's a beauty!!

Thanks for the picture, MaryBel!


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

YorkieLove75 said:


> My Valentines Day gift to myself: 1975 Satchel. Love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> Have any of you ordered a bag online without seeing it in person and when you got it, hated it?? I ordered a logo lock hobo in grape from QVC last month. I was so disappointed when it arrived. I love ALL shades of purple but this color was not even in the purple family. It looked like mold. It went back the next day. So sad. I then ordered two BMak bags to replace it that I absolutely love. I guess better luck next time!


Just to clarify, this the bag that I'm currently carrying. Will probably be carrying it for a while since I love it so much.


----------



## StillWG

I always love seeing everyone's bags!!  

Here's my new D II tangerine Satchel toned down a bit with my bone with tan CCW.    I first had an orange Calf CCW with her and it was just too much color for me.  I didn't think that was possible but apparently it is.

I hope she isn't looking upside down for anyone!









Sue


----------



## Esquared72

StillWG said:


> I always love seeing everyone's bags!!
> 
> Here's my new D II tangerine Satchel toned down a bit with my bone with tan CCW.    I first had an orange Calf CCW with her and it was just too much color for me.  I didn't think that was possible but apparently it is.
> 
> I hope she isn't looking upside down for anyone!
> 
> Sue



So pretty and cheerful! And I love the daisy.


----------



## StillWG

eehlers said:


> So pretty and cheerful! And I love the daisy.




Thanks, GF!

The daisy is my reminder that Spring is actually coming sometime.  In SD at this time of year, we need all the help remembering we can find!  



Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> I always love seeing everyone's bags!!
> 
> Here's my new D II tangerine Satchel toned down a bit with my bone with tan CCW.    I first had an orange Calf CCW with her and it was just too much color for me.  I didn't think that was possible but apparently it is.
> 
> I hope she isn't looking upside down for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, what a great bag! So pretty and makes me think of spring . kc


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, what a great bag! So pretty and makes me think of spring . kc




Thanks, kc! 

I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like the picture of your dog sitting next to your Ms Flo!  I don't think I could get Weston to pose by one of my handbags unless I really bribed him with LOTS of treats.  He's definitely not impressed with any of my Dooneys.   


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Thanks, kc!
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like the picture of your dog sitting next to your Ms Flo!  I don't think I could get Weston to pose by one of my handbags unless I really bribed him with LOTS of treats.  He's definitely not impressed with any of my Dooneys.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue! Pepper is my baby. He doesn't care too much about the purses but just wants to be right where I am.....I posted on the other forum that I found him sitting on my front porch almost two years ago.....I am not sure if he ran away, got lost, or dumped off in my neighborhood. No tags/collar,etc. This has been his home ever since. We LOVE him!
Weston is very handsome! and what is wrong with lots of treats !.  kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Never saw a Dillen II in Crimson, beautiful color and the Ms. LB looks perfect, Happy Valentine's Day



Hi Hopi!

Thank you very much!

 I'm sorry for the late reply.  I'm still getting used to checking all the threads in this forum.  I was catching up on all the posts I missed since V-Day and saw your reply.


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> Thanks, kc!
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like the picture of your dog sitting next to your Ms Flo!  I don't think I could get Weston to pose by one of my handbags unless I really bribed him with LOTS of treats.  He's definitely not impressed with any of my Dooneys.
> 
> 
> Sue


I have a Westie too...and 3 Yorkies...and usually a foster. My last foster(a Scottie) just left for his new home in Pennsylvania yesterday. I had to put some of my handbags up higher cause i caught him dragging one out of the closet.lol.


----------



## StillWG

YorkieLove75 said:


> I have a Westie too...and 3 Yorkies...and usually a foster. My last foster(a Scottie) just left for his new home in Pennsylvania yesterday. I had to put some of my handbags up higher cause i caught him dragging one out of the closet.lol.




Your Yorkie in the photo is darling! 

I've never had more than two Westies at a time.  You must have a very busy household with four plus terriers in residence.    I admire foster parents!  One of my cats was in foster care before he came to live with me.  Weston was dumped off at our local Humane Society sick and unsocialized, about 9 months old.  He's 8 now and a very good boy!  He did recently chew up a shoe box after carefully removing the shoes!  

Terriers do keep us on our toes!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Sue! Pepper is my baby. He doesn't care too much about the purses but just wants to be right where I am.....I posted on the other forum that I found him sitting on my front porch almost two years ago.....I am not sure if he ran away, got lost, or dumped off in my neighborhood. No tags/collar,etc. This has been his home ever since. We LOVE him!
> Weston is very handsome! and what is wrong with lots of treats !.  kc



Weston's vet wants him to lose some weight.  I'm in trouble when that's not happening!   Hence treats are limited here!


Pepper is so cute!  I do remember your posting about his arrival on your porch!  Smart little guy!  


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> Your Yorkie in the photo is darling!
> 
> I've never had more than two Westies at a time.  You must have a very busy household with four plus terriers in residence.    I admire foster parents!  One of my cats was in foster care before he came to live with me.  Weston was dumped off at our local Humane Society sick and unsocialized, about 9 months old.  He's 8 now and a very good boy!  He did recently chew up a shoe box after carefully removing the shoes!
> 
> Terriers do keep us on our toes
> 
> 
> Sue


We are taking a break from fostering for a couple of weeks. Our last one was a handful. We actually have a Westie (former mill dog) at the rescue now that I would love to foster. My own dogs keep me quite busy. My Westie is the Queen though and likes to think she is the boss.

Your dog is adorable by the way.

Have you ever bought any of the Fuzzy Nation purses at Macy's? They have other cute stuff too like cosmetic cases, phone covers, etc. They have ones with Westies on them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I always love seeing everyone's bags!!
> 
> Here's my new D II tangerine Satchel toned down a bit with my bone with tan CCW.    I first had an orange Calf CCW with her and it was just too much color for me.  I didn't think that was possible but apparently it is.
> 
> I hope she isn't looking upside down for anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I LOVE your tangerine satchel! And the flower charm on it is perfect!

I'm sure you know the orange calf ccw with it would not have been too much color for me. LOL! I carry my orange Brahmin wallet with my orange Kate Spade.  I love them together!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your tangerine satchel! And the flower charm on it is perfect!
> 
> I'm sure you know the orange calf ccw with it would not have been too much color for me. LOL! I carry my orange Brahmin wallet with my orange Kate Spade.  I love them together!






I love my color too!!  However, this tangerine bag is bright!

Your orange KS and Brahmin wallet sound great together!


Sue


----------



## Onekiss0813

My first DB bag, Editor Tote, it was a valentine's day gift to myself


----------



## MrsKC

YorkieLove75 said:


> I have a Westie too...and 3 Yorkies...and usually a foster. My last foster(a Scottie) just left for his new home in Pennsylvania yesterday. I had to put some of my handbags up higher cause i caught him dragging one out of the closet.lol.



A Westie and three yorkies--plus fostering!! My goodness, I was just sticking one little doggies paws under the running water to wash off the dirty little feet after our daily walk after work--yes it was raining. FOUR dogs would make me a very busy lady! But I am sure they bring you much joy and have to be DARLING!


----------



## MrsKC

YorkieLove75 said:


> We are taking a break from fostering for a couple of weeks. Our last one was a handful. We actually have a Westie (former mill dog) at the rescue now that I would love to foster. My own dogs keep me quite busy. My Westie is the Queen though and likes to think she is the boss.
> 
> Your dog is adorable by the way.
> 
> Have you ever bought any of the Fuzzy Nation purses at Macy's? They have other cute stuff too like cosmetic cases, phone covers, etc. They have ones with Westies on them.



YorkieLover, I forgot to say you dog is just darling! What a cutie


----------



## MrsKC

Onekiss0813 said:


> My first DB bag, Editor Tote, it was a valentine's day gift to myself



 Onekiss, enjoy that editors tote, I havent seen that one irl, let us know how you like it. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a cheat day...no Dooney.     I'm loving my Brighton "Uptown" tote.


----------



## elbgrl

Onekiss0813 said:


> My first DB bag, Editor Tote, it was a valentine's day gift to myself



I love that Editor Tote - almost got one at the outlet, and now have non buyers regret


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a cheat day...no Dooney.     I'm loving my Brighton "Uptown" tote.



This is so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, Rosie.  I really like it.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm carrying my small flo in black


----------



## seton

i;m carryin my black portofino med sac, my rain bag that i dont mind dropping on the pavement.


----------



## chrispy_23

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

chrispy_23 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you!  I'm carrying it today!     (Beck's post about her new one made me get it back out.)


----------



## StillWG

I'm back to carrying my black Dillen II Satchel again today.  I added my Shamrock doo dah for fun!







Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love that bag, Sue.  I will never get tired of that satchel silhouette.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that bag, Sue.  I will never get tired of that satchel silhouette.



Thanks, Sarah!

If I get tired of this silhouette, I'm in big trouble!!



Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> I have a Westie too...and 3 Yorkies...and usually a foster. My last foster(a Scottie) just left for his new home in Pennsylvania yesterday. I had to put some of my handbags up higher cause i caught him dragging one out of the closet.lol.



Oooohhhh... how good of you to foster!!!!

My Mackie is a rescue.  When I first got him, he ate one of my brand new, never worn, Cole Haan shoes.  What is it about scotties and fine leather?


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Sarah!
> 
> If I get tired of this silhouette, I'm in big trouble!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I don't think I'll get tired of this silhouette either!  I love your bag with the shamrock charm! 

BTW, I replied to your message, but I don't see it now.  Did you receive it?


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't think I'll get tired of this silhouette either!  I love your bag with the shamrock charm!
> 
> BTW, I replied to your message, but I don't see it now.  Did you receive it?



The Shamrock has to go into hibernation today....we have so much snow!  I need a "rat" charm to keep my bags warm.  Of course, we may not make it out the door!

I did get your PM, GF.  Thanks!  Did you get my reply?  I tried to send one.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

It's very white outside so I switched to:










A reminder that spring will arrive soon!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> It's very white outside so I switched to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder that spring will arrive soon!
> 
> 
> Sue



Beautiful!!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you!  We need all the help we can get in SD!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love that color, Sue!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color, Sue!




Thanks, Sarah!  

I've been afraid to look at your threads for fear I'd want all your new bags.   

You have been adding some gorgeous ones to your collection!  Congrats!



Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> It's very white outside so I switched to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder that spring will arrive soon!
> 
> 
> Sue


Wow! Pretty color. Spring can't come. Soon enough. It's been snowing here on and off all day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> The Shamrock has to go into hibernation today....we have so much snow! * I need a "rat" charm to keep my bags warm.  Of course, we may not make it out the door!
> *
> I did get your PM, GF.  Thanks!  Did you get my reply?  I tried to send one.
> 
> 
> Sue



  I hope it wasn't too bad where you are.  We didn't get half as much snow as predicted in our area.  It started later than projected and ended much earlier, so the commute was not bad.

No, I didn't get your reply.  I can't find my reply to you either.  It's like our messages are hiding somewhere.  I have other PM's I received that I still can see, but not yours.  I'm going to send you a PM and see if that works.

BTW, I LOVE your green satchel!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope it wasn't too bad where you are.  We didn't get half as much snow as predicted in our area.  It started later than projected and ended much earlier, so the commute was not bad.
> 
> No, I didn't get your reply.  I can't find my reply to you either.  It's like our messages are hiding somewhere.  I have other PM's I received that I still can see, but not yours.  I'm going to send you a PM and see if that works.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE your green satchel!




Just responded to your PM so we'll see if the whole thing is lost again.  I must have done something wrong when i responded yesterday.  I hadn't tried the PM feature before.

I can hardly wait for green to be the color outside!!  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

OMG Sue! I was so behind in this thread that I did not noticed all your satchels. I don't even know which one is prettier. You should take a pic of all your satchels together. I'm sure that would be amazing!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> OMG Sue! I was so behind in this thread that I did not noticed all your satchels. I don't even know which one is prettier. You should take a pic of all your satchels together. I'm sure that would be amazing!



Thanks, GF!  

I'm afraid to put all the satchels together for a group shot.    I might not make it through the photo!!  

The info about the sale at Macy's saved me a few $'s on my tangerine one.  My thanks!  I just had to order a plum one too!!    Since she wasn't in the store, I settled for 25+25+20 off so she could be ordered now.  I stopped there!  Now I'm debating about what if anything to order on Wednesday.  I would like a navy Retro Satchel but might hold out for more than 25% off.

I checked the green of the satchel in the picture (last year's green) against the kelly green this year.  This year's is slightly lighter and may have a little more yellow in it.  The difference is miniscule.  I may buy the green with tan CCW to go with my satchel, I haven't decided yet.

Did you do more shopping today?

Sue


----------



## seton

Sue - I love the colour of ur green satchel. And second that a family portrait would be great, even if it doesnt include a "nude" satchel.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> Sue - I love the colour of ur green satchel. And second that a family portrait would be great, even if it doesnt include a "nude" satchel.



  That "nude" bag will forever be the one that got away, seton!  

BTW  I love the "Drew" bag you picked up.  I had to do a search to see who makes that beauty.  Then I discovered they were very hard to find!  Congrats on getting her!


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> That "nude" bag will forever be the one that got away, seton!
> 
> BTW  I love the "Drew" bag you picked up.  I had to do a search to see who makes that beauty.  Then I discovered they were very hard to find!  Congrats on getting her!
> 
> 
> Sue




Oh Sue, ur so funny. U could have asked me. It's Diane Von Furstenburg Fall 2012. It's HTF now since it's past season. The funny thing is that I originally wanted the bag in camouflage green which is what I got. See pic below. I saw the garnet one when I was tryin on the green. Saw that it was goatskin which appealed to me, since the green is not. But so do now need another dark red bag since I had a very expensive oxblood bag with silver hardware. Actually, I did not need the green one either but my Khaki bag was canvas so technically I didnt have an ALL leather green. I eventually got the garnet at 75% off or I wouldnt have bought it. If it's meant to be, it'll come your way.


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> Oh Sue, ur so funny. U could have asked me. It's Diane Von Furstenburg Fall 2012. It's HTF now since it's past season. The funny thing is that I originally wanted the bag in camouflage green which is what I got. See pic below. I saw the garnet one when I was tryin on the green. Saw that it was goatskin which appealed to me, since the green is not. But so do now need another dark red bag since I had a very expensive oxblood bag with silver hardware. Actually, I did not need the green one either but my Khaki bag was canvas so technically I didnt have an ALL leather green. I eventually got the garnet at 75% off or I wouldnt have bought it. If it's meant to be, it'll come your way.




Very pretty bag, and the leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## seton

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty bag, and the leather looks gorgeous!



TY. The leather on the green is so smooshy, like lambskin. Dunno how it is gonna wear but I am not expecting to use it more than a yr anyway.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> Oh Sue, ur so funny. U could have asked me. It's Diane Von Furstenburg Fall 2012. It's HTF now since it's past season. The funny thing is that I originally wanted the bag in camouflage green which is what I got. See pic below. I saw the garnet one when I was tryin on the green. Saw that it was goatskin which appealed to me, since the green is not. But so do now need another dark red bag since I had a very expensive oxblood bag with silver hardware. Actually, I did not need the green one either but my Khaki bag was canvas so technically I didnt have an ALL leather green. I eventually got the garnet at 75% off or I wouldnt have bought it. If it's meant to be, it'll come your way.




I love the camouflage one too!  

Thanks for the info on the bags!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Good mornin'

Today I'm carrying my Cobalt 1975 Sig classic satchel.  I took the strap off so I can get used to carrying a statchel without a strap.  I'm thinking of getting  a MKors large Grayson and it doesn't have a strap.  I want to make sure I don't get tired of carrying it. LOL!

Have a great day!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I am rebelling against the snow-covered ground today with a garden party inside my bag.  

Dooney Petunia Wristlets with Kate Spade bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

never_wear_it_t said:


> I *am rebelling against the snow-covered ground today with a garden party inside my bag. *
> 
> Dooney Petunia Wristlets with Kate Spade bag.



 That's why I put the Juicy flower charm on my bag!  I see all white when I look out my windows!

Love your wristlets and your Kate Spade!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I love those Juicy charms!  Someday I'm going to buy one.


----------



## dhampson

never_wear_it_t said:


> I am rebelling against the snow-covered ground today with a garden party inside my bag.
> 
> Dooney Petunia Wristlets with Kate Spade bag.


Very cute and pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Good mornin'
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Cobalt 1975 Sig classic satchel.  I took the strap off so I can get used to carrying a statchel without a strap.  I'm thinking of getting  a MKors large Grayson and it doesn't have a strap.  I want to make sure I don't get tired of carrying it. LOL!
> 
> Have a great day!



Your fob looks so cute on there!  As for the strapless satchels...I find they work great for most of the time (riding in the grocery cart, sitting on the desk, etc.).  For an all-day mall trip, I'd choose a different style for sure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I am rebelling against the snow-covered ground today with a garden party inside my bag.
> 
> Dooney Petunia Wristlets with Kate Spade bag.



How cute is that!  And you know I covet that KS tote.  Gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Your fob looks so cute on there!  As for the strapless satchels...I find they work great for most of the time (riding in the grocery cart, sitting on the desk, etc.).  For an all-day mall trip, I'd choose a different style for sure.



Thanks Sarah!

ITA!  I usually carry a tote when I'm going to be at the mall for a while.  First, I always carry a water bottle so I need something big enough to hold the bottle and small purchases.  Second, I'm always wrestling with how to hold a satchel and look at things.  I've seen women put their satchel on the floor and I'm not doing that. With a strap I can just throw it on my shoulder when needed.  The Grayson satchel will be more for work, and running around at lunch, or after work. I love the size of the large Grayson which is why I'm trying to see if I can pull it off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> ITA!  I usually carry a tote when I'm going to be at the mall for a while.  First, I always carry a water bottle so I need something big enough to hold the bottle and small purchases.  Second, I'm always wrestling with how to hold a satchel and look at things.  I've seen women put their satchel on the floor and I'm not doing that. With a strap I can just throw it on my shoulder when needed.  The Grayson satchel will be more for work, and running around at lunch, or after work. I love the size of the large Grayson which is why I'm trying to see if I can pull it off.



Be sure to check the weight of that large Grayson.  It's a beauty, but I find it to be a heavy bag.  I'm wimpy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Be sure to check the weight of that large Grayson.  It's a beauty, but I find it to be a heavy bag.  I'm wimpy.



Good idea!  You're not wimpy, some of these bags are so heavy you need a Caddy to carry it for you while you shop! LOL!


----------



## Esquared72

This pretty lady...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cheatin' again with Juliette.


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> This pretty lady...



Love that color combo!


----------



## dhampson

My first love....


----------



## MiaBorsa

dhampson said:


> My first love....



Love it!  So classic Dooney.


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color combo!



Thanks! It goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm carrying my olive tassel tote today.  Just realized I've never taken a pic of it by itself, but it's the 2nd one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm carrying my olive tassel tote today.  Just realized I've never taken a pic of it by itself, but it's the 2nd one.



Ooooh, pretty!  I love those tassel totes!   I have a croco Collins in the olive and I love that bag.


----------



## LitGeek

Carrying the Florentine Smith Bag in Chestnut...this is my PERFECT bag! Seriously considering ordering another color and I have never owned duplicate bags before!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my plum buckle satchel. I just unwrapped it last night and forgot to take pics. Here's a pic that I just took. Sorry it doesn't show the color too well.


----------



## seton

very nice


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my plum buckle satchel. I just unwrapped it last night and forgot to take pics. Here's a pic that I just took. Sorry it doesn't show the color too well.



She's a beauty, MaryBel! 

Are things moving again in Cities?


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> She's a beauty, MaryBel!
> 
> Are things moving again in Cities?
> 
> 
> Sue




Thanks Sue!

Yep, everything is back to normal. 
Yesterday my son did not have school so I had to work form home to watch him. He complained that he wanted to go to school. Today he was complaining that he didn't want to go to school. I'm sure he will be happy once they go outside to play since there is lots of snow to have fun.


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Carrying the Florentine Smith Bag in Chestnut...this is my PERFECT bag! Seriously considering ordering another color and I have never owned duplicate bags before!



This style is the one that I have duplicates of. I love it! 
Which colors are you considering?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> Yep, everything is back to normal.
> Yesterday my son did not have school so I had to work form home to watch him. He complained that he wanted to go to school. Today he was complaining that he didn't want to go to school. I'm sure he will be happy once they go outside to play since there is lots of snow to have fun.



 

Your son must be such a cutie!!

The storm seems to have moved East.  I hope everyone in its path is staying home today.  I'm glad I'm not supposed to be flying that direction!  We got practically no snow yesterday so I consider myself quite lucky!  



Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my plum buckle satchel. I just unwrapped it last night and forgot to take pics. Here's a pic that I just took. Sorry it doesn't show the color too well.



Ooh! That bag is GORGEOUS! Love it!!!! (I'm a total purple girl)


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> Your son must be such a cutie!!
> 
> The storm seems to have moved East.  I hope everyone in its path is staying home today.  I'm glad I'm not supposed to be flying that direction!  We got practically no snow yesterday so I consider myself quite lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


I don't think it's coming my way. We might get some rain/sleet tomorrow but it's supposed to be in the 50's in NY this weekend. I can't wait till summer. If I never saw snow again, I would be a very happy person.


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## elbgrl

Carried my Dooney snake logo lock hobo.
Oops sorry so big - I haven't gotten up to speed on the new Photobucket.


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> Ooh! That bag is GORGEOUS! Love it!!!! (I'm a total purple girl)



Thank you! 
I'm totally loving it too!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my plum buckle satchel. I just unwrapped it last night and forgot to take pics. Here's a pic that I just took. Sorry it doesn't show the color too well.



Wow that is one beautiful bag!  That style is so classy, and the plum is a gorgeous color!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm carrying my blue tassel croco bag for the first time today.  I've had it for about a year, but kept neglecting it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm carrying my blue tassel croco bag for the first time today.  I've had it for about a year, but kept neglecting it.



OMG, that bag is gorgeous.  Show her some love!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that bag is gorgeous.  Show her some love!



The problem was that I bought her off ebay last spring and was so disappointed that she didn't come with her accessories, that I just threw her in a box.  A tantrum, you might say.  Seller never stated that accessories were included, I just assumed.  I was angry with myself for assuming, disappointed with the seller for not being more clear and it took until now to get a hold of myself. Good thing I don't have any real problems if that can set me off so easily.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> The problem was that I bought her off ebay last spring and was so disappointed that she didn't come with her accessories, that *I just threw her in a box.  A tantrum, you might say.*  Seller never stated that accessories were included, I just assumed.  I was angry with myself for assuming, disappointed with the seller for not being more clear and it took until now to get a hold of myself. Good thing I don't have any real problems if that can set me off so easily.



:giggles:


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm having a Dooney week.  Here's my pocket satchel in Natural, nicely tanned.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm having a Dooney week.  Here's my pocket satchel in Natural, nicely tanned.


Beautiful!   

I loaded up my navy Dillen II side-pocket satchel today.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Pretty!  I love navy.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I loaded up my navy Dillen II side-pocket satchel today.



Oh oh I love this - very classic!


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm having a Dooney week.  Here's my pocket satchel in Natural, nicely tanned.



Beautiful!  And she does have a great tan!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh oh I love this - very classic!



Thanks, Rosie.  For some reason I'm into a retro phase with Dooney...I'm falling in love with the classics all over again!  Next I'll be busting out a drawstring, lol!!


----------



## elbgrl

Haha, I love the chestnut drawstring flo I got on the 12 DOD.  Have put it up for spring/summer now though cause there are so many more candidates waiting in the wings!


----------



## seton

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm having a Dooney week.  Here's my pocket satchel in Natural, nicely tanned.



amazin patina!


----------



## seton

alto zip


----------



## never_wear_it_t

seton said:


> alto zip




Pretty!  Reminds me a little of Kate Spade's Rachelle bag.


----------



## seton

never_wear_it_t said:


> Pretty!  Reminds me a little of Kate Spade's Rachelle bag.



yeah, I think everyone does their own version of the Bugatti/Bolide


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> alto zip




Beautiful!


----------



## Katiesmama

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm carrying my blue tassel croco bag for the first time today.  I've had it for about a year, but kept neglecting it.



I love your blue tassel croco bag.   I have it in black and saw the blue only in a mini size.


----------



## YorkieLove75

seton said:


> alto zip


What a beauty! Never saw that bag before.


----------



## carterazo

Teardrop hobo in white


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I loaded up my navy Dillen II side-pocket satchel today.




ooh wow,
never saw this bag before and first time ever seeing this
 my color combo and a beautiful picture
she is amazing,


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my plum buckle satchel. I just unwrapped it last night and forgot to take pics. Here's a pic that I just took. Sorry it doesn't show the color too well.



MaryBel,
How did she feel carrying her, she is  elegant


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Seafoam, again.


----------



## trufflepig

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm having a Dooney week.  Here's my pocket satchel in Natural, nicely tanned.



Which size is this?


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>


 

Finally saw this bag IRL at Dillards, Love the leather on this almost like a lighter weight AWL,  Totally understand why you considered the red, really pretty color combo, but 2 red bags in a month and we wouldn't know who you are

o/t the scalloping of your table is stunning, don't think I have ever seen a set like that, just stunning


----------



## never_wear_it_t

trufflepig said:


> Which size is this?




It's officially Medium, but I think it's pretty big.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel,
> How did she feel carrying her, she is  elegant


 
Hi Hopi,
I carry my bags on my shoulder most of the time, so with this one I'm having trouble with the double straps, I think it is because of the rounded straps plus the whipstitch in them. It doesn't feel very confy. Because of this, I will carry this bag mostly for the office or when I not planning on having it on my shoulder for long periods of time. Definitely not a bag to go shopping with. I really love the style but I don't think I will be getting more of this style.


----------



## trufflepig

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's officially Medium, but I think it's pretty big.




Thanks! Do the straps fit over your shoulder?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Yes, they fit with plenty of room.


----------



## trufflepig

Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> ooh wow,
> never saw this bag before and first time ever seeing this
> my color combo and a beautiful picture
> she is amazing,


I have gone bonkers over the 'doctor satchels' again.     Thanks!  :kiss:


hopi said:


> Finally saw this bag IRL at Dillards, Love the leather on this almost like a lighter weight AWL,  Totally understand why you considered the red, really pretty color combo, but 2 red bags in a month and we wouldn't know who you are
> 
> o/t the scalloping of your table is stunning, don't think I have ever seen a set like that, just stunning



Thanks, sugar.  (And bulletin:  I bought another red bag today.  Don't tell SIUMom. )


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Seafoam, again.



Ooooh, I love that one.  Beautiful.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I love that one.  Beautiful.



I have the strawberry color in this bag.  I love it


----------



## dhampson

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I loaded up my navy Dillen II side-pocket satchel today.


I have this same style in all black. I really like the navy with the tan trim. It is classic Dooney style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have the strawberry color in this bag.  I love it



Sounds gorgeous, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dhampson said:


> I have this same style in all black. I really like the navy with the tan trim. It is classic Dooney style.



I agree that it's classic!  I love your solid black.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds gorgeous, girl!



I got it on ebay for a steal, and the colour is TDF!  Especially since I can't be "the woman in red" since that is SIUmom.....lol

You saw the pics of it, right Sarah?


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got it on ebay for a steal, and the colour is TDF!  Especially since I can't be "the woman in red" since that is SUImom.....lol
> 
> You saw the pics of it, right Sarah?



Your strawberry?  Yes!  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Your strawberry?  Yes!  Gorgeous bag.



Just checking.  I have been away for a bit dealing with some issues with DS and I am not sure what I have and haven't posted.  Plus the stupid iPhone app isn't working......


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Been carrying this Kelly Green DS since the beginning of the month - St Paddy's Day spirit! :greengrin:

Looks brighter (and nicer!) IRL, can't find my digi cam ATM, just used the lousy phone cam.

More pix here: http://s823.beta.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Green%20Drawstring?page=1


----------



## never_wear_it_t

PAM_SEZ said:


> Been carrying this Kelly Green DS since the beginning of the month - St Paddy's Day spirit! :greengrin:
> 
> Looks brighter (and nicer!) IRL, can't find my digi cam ATM, just used the lousy phone cam.
> 
> More pix here: http://s823.beta.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Green Drawstring?page=1




Cute, cute, cute!  I love that!


----------



## hopi

PAM_SEZ said:


> Been carrying this Kelly Green DS since the beginning of the month - St Paddy's Day spirit! :greengrin:
> 
> Looks brighter (and nicer!) IRL, can't find my digi cam ATM, just used the lousy phone cam.
> 
> More pix here: http://s823.beta.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Green%20Drawstring?page=1



I have never seen this bag before in this color and its a stunner,
Happy St Pat's Day to you


----------



## StillWG

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!


Not surprisingly, I've gone green too:










Have a fun day!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, I've gone green too
> 
> Have a fun day!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Love this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Been carrying this Kelly Green DS since the beginning of the month - St Paddy's Day spirit! :greengrin:
> 
> Looks brighter (and nicer!) IRL, can't find my digi cam ATM, just used the lousy phone cam.
> 
> More pix here: http://s823.beta.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Green%20Drawstring?page=1





StillWG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, I've gone green too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fun day!
> 
> 
> Sue



Gorgeous green bags, ladies!   Happy St. Pat's Day to all!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

never_wear_it_t said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I love that!





hopi said:


> I have never seen this bag before in this color and its a stunner,
> Happy St Pat's Day to you





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous green bags, ladies!   Happy St. Pat's Day to all!



Thank you, all! 

hopi, I was intent on getting this bag in orange, but when I saw the green she just spoke to me, and I put the orange back on the shelf.



StillWG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, I've gone green too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fun day!
> 
> 
> Sue



Love this one!

Happy St. Paddy's day to all, time to take the Green DS out for the official celebrations. :greengrin:


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Love this!


 
Thanks, rosie!

I'll be ready for another color tomorrow!   After St Paddy's Day it's time to change it up a little!


Sue


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, I've gone green too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fun day!
> 
> 
> Sue



 too pretty
We should have known you would have an appropriate satchel ready.


----------



## BlondieB2013

I WANT TO CRY OVER THAT CHESTNUT FLORENTINE SATCHEL. LOVELY


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> too pretty
> We should have known you would have an appropriate satchel ready.


 

I am way too predictable!  



Sue


----------



## brookeab

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j130/brookeab/image_zps2c1c4709.jpeg





Using this again today! I LOVE this style. Is it crazy that I already have three and really want to get the natural now? LOL. I have tried other styles of the florentine bags, (I have a couple others like the smith and the toggle tote) but I just keep going back to this one! 
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j130/brookeab/image_zps2c1c4709.jpeg


----------



## PAM_SEZ

LOVE all your Flo satchels ladies...inspired me to switch to my Small Ostrich in Tan, which I haven't really carried much yet.   I find the small holds all my regular stuff comfortably, but not much room to spare if I wanted to add things here and there.  I may be "forced"  to get another in the medium, especially after looking at all of yours in the other lovely leathers!

And I really need to find my digi cam, the phone cam just doesn't do justice.

More pix here:
http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Small%20Satchel%20-%20Tan%20Ostrich


----------



## hopi

PAM_SEZ said:


> LOVE all your Flo satchels ladies...inspired me to switch to my Small Ostrich in Tan, which I haven't really carried much yet.   I find the small holds all my regular stuff comfortably, but not much room to spare if I wanted to add things here and there.  I may be "forced"  to get another in the medium, especially after looking at all of yours in the other lovely leathers!
> 
> And I really need to find my digi cam, the phone cam just doesn't do justice.
> 
> More pix here:
> http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Small%20Satchel%20-%20Tan%20Ostrich




beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

brookeab said:


> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j130/brookeab/image_zps2c1c4709.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this again today! I LOVE this style. Is it crazy that I already have three and really want to get the natural now? LOL. I have tried other styles of the florentine bags, (I have a couple others like the smith and the toggle tote) but I just keep going back to this one!
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j130/brookeab/image_zps2c1c4709.jpeg


Gorgeous! 


PAM_SEZ said:


> LOVE all your Flo satchels ladies...inspired me to switch to my Small Ostrich in Tan, which I haven't really carried much yet.   I find the small holds all my regular stuff comfortably, but not much room to spare if I wanted to add things here and there.  I may be "forced"  to get another in the medium, especially after looking at all of yours in the other lovely leathers!
> 
> And I really need to find my digi cam, the phone cam just doesn't do justice.
> 
> More pix here:
> http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Small%20Satchel%20-%20Tan%20Ostrich



Love the ostrich!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

hopi said:


> beautiful





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Love the ostrich!



Thank you! 

I noticed a couple people have the Teal and Raspberry Ostrich for their avy (sorry, I can remember which posters off the top of my head.) I saw those IRL at the Outlet and they are both TDF!! I literally Stopped. In. My. Tracks! when I saw the Teal. Seriously. Lol.  But I played it safe this time and went with the tan as I felt it was more versatile for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I noticed a couple people have the Teal and Raspberry Ostrich for their avy (sorry, I can remember which posters off the top of my head.) I saw those IRL at the Outlet and they are both TDF!! I literally Stopped. In. My. Tracks! when I saw the Teal. Seriously. Lol.  But I played it safe this time and went with the tan as I felt it was more versatile for me.



I think MaryBel has an ostrich in her avatar.  For me personally, I always choose the neutral colors.  I LOVE your bag!


----------



## elbgrl

PAM_SEZ said:


> LOVE all your Flo satchels ladies...inspired me to switch to my Small Ostrich in Tan, which I haven't really carried much yet.   I find the small holds all my regular stuff comfortably, but not much room to spare if I wanted to add things here and there.  I may be "forced"  to get another in the medium, especially after looking at all of yours in the other lovely leathers!
> 
> And I really need to find my digi cam, the phone cam just doesn't do justice.
> 
> More pix here:
> http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Dooney/Small%20Satchel%20-%20Tan%20Ostrich




Beautiful!  Love the ostrich!


----------



## PonyGirl

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  Love the ostrich!


Love it!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I think MaryBel has an ostrich in her avatar.  For me personally, I always choose the neutral colors.  I LOVE your bag!





elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  Love the ostrich!





PonyGirl said:


> Love it!



Thanks muchly!! 

Also, for anyone that has this style satchel, can you not stop touching the suede inside, or is it just me? lol  It somehow feels extra soft or something...I keep rubbing it and saying to myself, holy cripes, girl, try and act like you've touched suede before FFS!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok.. after spending months in my navy Coach Ashlyn, its finally time to move into some of my other bags. So I am going to be showing my Dooney Florentine Toggle Sac some love for awhile.


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. after spending months in my navy Coach Ashlyn, its finally time to move into some of my other bags. So I am going to be showing my Dooney Florentine Toggle Sac some love for awhile.


 
Love that one!  I wish they offered it in some new colors!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. after spending months in my navy Coach Ashlyn, its finally time to move into some of my other bags. So I am going to be showing my Dooney Florentine Toggle Sac some love for awhile.



  Oh my.  I forgot about that bag, JJ.  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. after spending months in my navy Coach Ashlyn, its finally time to move into some of my other bags. So I am going to be showing my Dooney Florentine Toggle Sac some love for awhile.



understandably hard to leave Ashlyn but this one is a beauty, very pretty


----------



## hopi

My Dooney Crossbody Nylon Pouch in Black is sometimes my purse in a big purse, but the last couple of days I needed to be light & hands free so she is she is her own, love this little bitty pretty, easy on the shoulder and great crossbody.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My Dooney Crossbody Nylon Pouch in Black is sometimes my purse in a big purse, but the last couple of days I needed to be light & hands free so she is she is her own, love this little bitty pretty, easy on the shoulder and great crossbody.



So cute, hopi!  That looks like the perfect lightweight CBB.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> My Dooney Crossbody Nylon Pouch in Black is sometimes my purse in a big purse, but the last couple of days I needed to be light & hands free so she is she is her own, love this little bitty pretty, easy on the shoulder and great crossbody.


 
Very cute hopi, love a crossbody!


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my taupe Dillen II.


----------



## hopi

eehlers said:


> Just switched into my taupe Dillen II.
> View attachment 2118097


Great picture, beautiful bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still hangin' with Chelsea.  She gets slouchier and more fabulous every day!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Chelsea.  She gets slouchier and more fabulous every day!



Well, since D&B was nice enough to name a bag after my DD lol, I may just have to buy one out of courtesy! 

Very nice bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Well, since D&B was nice enough to name a bag after my DD lol, I may just have to buy one out of courtesy!
> 
> Very nice bag!



Makes sense to me, Pam!  Thanks.


----------



## McMurrayGirl

eehlers said:


> Just switched into my taupe Dillen II.
> View attachment 2118097


 

Very Nice...


----------



## neonfiller

mrsroboto said:


> View attachment 2005626
> 
> 
> I love that bordeaux color!! This is my chestnut florentine vachetta small satchel.


I really love this style... is it heavy?


----------



## Esquared72

Back in my Taupe lovely and switched into this cute little wallet I bought ages ago.


----------



## MrsKC

Today I carried this Raspberry Russel for the first time. I bought it online from Dillards in January and it was almost $100 off. I think the raspberry florentine is discontinued now.....I couldnt find any on the Dooney site today when I looked.  Well, I really didnt inspect it too well in January and today I noted there is a large gouge in the leather--way more than a scratch and it looks like they tried to repair it. I know the bag was not a return when I got it as it was completely wrapped/stuffed just like it was brand new.  Anyway..........too late to send it back and I couldnt get another one.....
With that said, I really do like it .  kc


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> alto zip


 Seton, I just saw this.........I do think it is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen. TDF!!!   kc


----------



## elbgrl

Took the Charleston tote out today:




Great bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Took my fuchsia satchel out for some shopping today. I had forgotten how much I love this bag and I get soooo many compliments


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Took the Charleston tote out today:
> 
> View attachment 2137374
> 
> 
> Great bag!


 
Rosie, your bag is so cute, especially with that fob!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took my fuchsia satchel out for some shopping today. I had forgotten how much I love this bag and I get soooo many compliments
> View attachment 2137431


 
Hey GG, I've been thinking in getting mine out but this darn weather. Hopefully next week will have some dry days to get it out. It's still new waiting for its turn to go out.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey GG, I've been thinking in getting mine out but this darn weather. Hopefully next week will have some dry days to get it out. It's still new waiting for its turn to go out.



We have been enjoying some really great days here the last few days......except for the major storms we had yesterday and last night.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Rosie, your bag is so cute, especially with that fob!


 
Thanks, MaryBel, I'm lovin' this tote.  Want to get another in another color.


----------



## Judy1123

this new baby for the week...


----------



## elbgrl

Oh man, my Charleston tote in purple!  Love!  Gotta get one.


----------



## McMurrayGirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took my fuchsia satchel out for some shopping today. I had forgotten how much I love this bag and I get soooo many compliments
> View attachment 2137431


 
Love the color. Not surprised to hear you get lots of compliments. Looks great.


----------



## carterazo

Tear drop hobo in white


----------



## StillWG

carterazo said:


> Tear drop hobo in white


 
I don't have this bag but have always thought she was darling!

All of a sudden the style has shown up on ilovedooney.com.  Sometimes I wonder where these retired bags suddenly come from! 

http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/Categories


Sue


----------



## carterazo

StillWG said:


> I don't have this bag but have always thought she was darling!
> 
> All of a sudden the style has shown up on ilovedooney.com.  Sometimes I wonder where these retired bags suddenly come from!
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/Categories
> 
> 
> Sue



I'm really surprised to see these on the website.  You're right.  I wonder where they keep them for so long.    I got mine at the outlet at least two years ago.


----------



## hopi

Fredrica in red with the T- moro brown trim, never can get the colors right on this bag, love the leather on this bag


----------



## hopi

Sun finally came out today at least you can see the trim is brown


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have this bag!!  I got her from the Q as is and I love her. She didn't come with any accessories, but for the price I paid, I didn't care


----------



## littlewing1957

carterazo said:


> I'm really surprised to see these on the website.  You're right.  I wonder where they keep them for so long.    I got mine at the outlet at least two years ago.



So this site sells authentic Dooney?  I've visited the site but I've been skeptical.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sun finally came out today at least you can see the trim is brown



Cute bag, hopi!  Love the red w/t'moro.


----------



## MiaBorsa

littlewing1957 said:


> So this site sells authentic Dooney?  I've visited the site but I've been skeptical.



Absolutely.  It is Dooney's Ebay storefront.  Stuff comes directly from Dooney's warehouse.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally we got some sun and it's not raining or snowing. Still a little bit cold but getting better.
So finally my dillen fuchsia satchel got out. Found out my pink DKNY wallet almost looks the same color, what do you think? Sorry for the pic, I just took it with my phone.


----------



## MarneeB

Vintage (but like new!) Gladstone satchel DH got me for my bday earlier this month.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Sig tote that I picked up for a _steal_ at TJMaxx.

Cannot believe how much I am LOVING this bag, as it has NONE of the things I normally really even look at...signature, red (sorry, Ruede N! ), canvas, and a tote.  If she wasn't the one and only Dooney there,  I would have passed her right by!  As if I really need to be expanding my bag horizons, though...rut roh... 


Lousy camera phone for the 1st pic, 2nd one shows her better.


----------



## enlyghtnd

My florentine large sac in tmoro that I also got from TJ Maxx. It's the perfect work bag and transitions to after work very nicely. One of my all time favorite bags!!


----------



## enlyghtnd

Here is the pic I forgot to attach.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Finally we got some sun and it's not raining or snowing. Still a little bit cold but getting better.
> So finally my dillen fuchsia satchel got out. Found out my pink DKNY wallet almost looks the same color, what do you think? Sorry for the pic, I just took it with my phone.



Love this bag!!  I have it and carry her all the time. I paired it with a Brahmin wallet that looks amazing with it


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this bag!!  I have it and carry her all the time. I paired it with a Brahmin wallet that looks amazing with it


 
I remember seeing all your pics and wishing I could get mine out. Finally she's out and she's loving it and so am I!


----------



## MarneeB

MaryBel said:


> I remember seeing all your pics and wishing I could get mine out. Finally she's out and she's loving it and so am I!


 


That bag in your avatar is gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## middie girl

MaryBel said:


> Finally we got some sun and it's not raining or snowing. Still a little bit cold but getting better.
> So finally my dillen fuchsia satchel got out. Found out my pink DKNY wallet almost looks the same color, what do you think? Sorry for the pic, I just took it with my phone.


 This is beautiful. I love this style and the color. I just bought it in ocean blue!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

enlyghtnd said:


> My florentine large sac in tmoro that I also got from TJ Maxx. It's the perfect work bag and transitions to after work very nicely. One of my all time favorite bags!!





enlyghtnd said:


> Here is the pic I forgot to attach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155098



Ooh, I love it enlyghtnd! 

Now _that_ is the kind of bag I usually make a bee-line toward.  Glad we weren't both at that TJM at the same time...I could see some  going on over this one!


----------



## MaryBel

MarneeB said:


> That bag in your avatar is gorgeous! Love the color!


 
Thank you. 
It's the ostrich in raspberry.


----------



## MaryBel

middie girl said:


> This is beautiful. I love this style and the color. I just bought it in ocean blue!


 
Thank you!
The ocean blue is gorgeous! Congrats! 
If I didn't have the small satchel in royal blue I'd be all over the ocean...maybe a different style in ocean


----------



## enlyghtnd

@PAM_SEZ- thanks much! And for the record, the fight would've definitely been worth it!


----------



## carterazo

littlewing1957 said:


> So this site sells authentic Dooney?  I've visited the site but I've been skeptical.



Yes, it's an authentic website.  I guess you could call it their outlet site.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls, this is what I wore today--got her at the Chicago outlet for 40% off last week!  kc


----------



## farris2

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, this is what I wore today--got her at the Chicago outlet for 40% off last week!  kc



I was watching a smilar one in brown on Ebay but I let it go.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, this is what I wore today--got her at the Chicago outlet for 40% off last week!  kc


 
Really nice kc! What color is it? 
I have 2 of these (in bordeaux and red) and love them. I love Dooney's croco bags!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, this is what I wore today--got her at the Chicago outlet for 40% off last week!  kc




Very pretty kc, love that pocket style!


----------



## MrsKC

farris2 said:


> I was watching a smilar one in brown on Ebay but I let it go.


 
Maybe you will see one again....... kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Really nice kc! What color is it?
> I have 2 of these (in bordeaux and red) and love them. I love Dooney's croco bags!


 
This one is black (I know it looks a bit green in the pic). I have two other dooney crocos but not this style. I really do love the Dooney croco! They need to do more in this line but I havent seen anything new for a while..........kc


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty kc, love that pocket style!


 
Thank you Rosie!  kc


----------



## hopi

.....dare I bring out the light colored bags, 4 days of sun in one week, love this bag

Tear drop hobo in Chamois ,


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> .....dare I bring out the light colored bags, 4 days of sun in one week, love this bag
> 
> Tear drop hobo in Chamois ,


 
Hopi, yeah to the light colored bags! It is sunny here too! Very pretty bag, love the neutral! kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> .....dare I bring out the light colored bags, 4 days of sun in one week, love this bag
> 
> Tear drop hobo in Chamois ,



You dare!!   She's gorgeous, hopi.


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful hopi!  &#9829;


----------



## never_wear_it_t

hopi said:


> .....dare I bring out the light colored bags, 4 days of sun in one week, love this bag
> 
> Tear drop hobo in Chamois ,



I love this bag!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I've got this one loaded up, ready to go to church.  





Yesterday, I took this one yardsaling, but I wish I didn't.  Next time I will bring something crossbody.


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> I've got this one loaded up, ready to go to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I took this one yardsaling, but I wish I didn't. Next time I will bring something crossbody.


 
Hey CL! 
Haven't 'seen' you in a while. Love your bags!

I just wanted to tell you, I finally ordered the bag in your avatar pic. I should be getting it tuesday!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Hey CL!
> Haven't 'seen' you in a while. Love your bags!
> 
> I just wanted to tell you, I finally ordered the bag in your avatar pic. I should be getting it tuesday!




Hi, MB!  I'm not around quite as much now that it's nice outside.  You are going to love the criss cross Lindsey!  Some people complained that the leather is a little stiff, but I think its beauty makes up for it.


----------



## kelseymarie003

I just purchased the Florentine Edge Shopper and Retro Embossed Zip around wallet. So excited!


----------



## MrsKC

kelseymarie003 said:


> I just purchased the Florentine Edge Shopper and Retro Embossed Zip around wallet. So excited!


 
KelseyM, how exciting!! Post a pic for us when she comes .  kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

kelseymarie003 said:


> I just purchased the Florentine Edge Shopper and Retro Embossed Zip around wallet. So excited!




What color?


----------



## dooneybaby

A blast from the past.
Rugged and simple.


----------



## StillWG

My latest arrival:







Sky Blue Retro Embossed Satchel with Sky Blue Calf CCW.

Thanks to MaryBel's terrific pictures, I was inspired to have the SA at my Macy's track this one down!

Love her!   


Sue


----------



## hopi

dooneybaby said:


> A blast from the past.
> Rugged and simple.


looks brand new and super fresh, beautiful bag




StillWG said:


> My latest arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Blue Retro Embossed Satchel with Sky Blue Calf CCW.
> 
> Thanks to MaryBel's terrific pictures, I was inspired to have the SA at my Macy's track this one down!
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue
 MaryBel is really deadly with those pics.
Really love this sky blue color and I actually love satchels as much as you, perfect duo! Congrats,


----------



## never_wear_it_t

StillWG said:


> My latest arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Blue Retro Embossed Satchel with Sky Blue Calf CCW.
> 
> Thanks to MaryBel's terrific pictures, I was inspired to have the SA at my Macy's track this one down!
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue




I LOVE this!  What a pretty blue!


----------



## MrsKC

dooneybaby said:


> A blast from the past.
> Rugged and simple.


 
You can never go wrong with the classics!!  kc



StillWG said:


> My latest arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Blue Retro Embossed Satchel with Sky Blue Calf CCW.
> 
> Thanks to MaryBel's terrific pictures, I was inspired to have the SA at my Macy's track this one down!
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue, I can see why you love that one. Such a stunning blue color and your signature satchel style.   kc


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> My latest arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Blue Retro Embossed Satchel with Sky Blue Calf CCW.
> 
> Thanks to MaryBel's terrific pictures, I was inspired to have the SA at my Macy's track this one down!
> 
> Love her!
> 
> 
> Sue





Oh Sue, this is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Today it was my snake logolock. Light weight, looks good with Khakis, and I don't have to worry about the rain .


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Oh Sue, this is beautiful!


 
Thanks, GF!

We both were in a "sky blue" mood.   


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> You can never go wrong with the classics!!  kc
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I can see why you love that one. Such a stunning blue color and your signature satchel style.   kc


 

Can't go wrong with that combinations, kc!  

Thanks!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Today it was my snake logolock. Light weight, looks good with Khakis, and I don't have to worry about the rain .


 
Love this one too!  

No wonder I have no room for clothes in my closets!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Sue
 MaryBel is really deadly with those pics.
Really love this sky blue color and I actually love satchels as much as you, perfect duo! Congrats,[/QUOTE]


You are posting some amazing pictures yourself, hopi!  I love your Quilted Spicy Satchel in the tulips! 


Sue


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> I LOVE this!  What a pretty blue!


 
Thanks, CL!

I had to unpack and carry her immediately!  I'm usually not quite that obsessive and give the bags a few days to acclimate to SD before taking them out on the town (so to speak).



Sue


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, I know the picture quality is terrible! No sun, flash, and the mirror--bad combo... BUT, today I am carrying my new Grey Dillen. I wear alot of grey and black, so she is going to be great with jeans!! Happy Mother's Day weekend everyone! kc


----------



## timetoshop2012

Dooney & Bourke Tassel Top Zip Handbag.     

The Perfect Size Handbag To Carry All My Essentials!


----------



## MaryBel

Meeting with the Disney travel agent (She's a co-worker) to plan our Disney vacation, so I got my disney dooney out today


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Meeting with the Disney travel agent (She's a co-worker) to plan our Disney vacation, so I got my disney dooney out today



Darling bag, MB!


----------



## pursegal1313

Just got this for my birthday!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Darling bag, MB!


 
Thanks Sarah! I'm on Disney mood today. Super excited after talking to the travel agent. I think my son is going to love it!


----------



## MaryBel

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!


 
Gorgeous and Happy birthday!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Meeting with the Disney travel agent (She's a co-worker) to plan our Disney vacation, so I got my disney dooney out today


 
Oh how cute is that!! How fun .  kc


----------



## MrsKC

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!


 
That is one pretty bag, love natural flo!  kc


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Meeting with the Disney travel agent (She's a co-worker) to plan our Disney vacation, so I got my disney dooney out today



Too cute -- I love this!


----------



## hopi

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!



Happy Birthday to you, beautiful bag


----------



## elbgrl

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!



Happy Birthday!  I have your bag's sister in sky blue!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Meeting with the Disney travel agent (She's a co-worker) to plan our Disney vacation, so I got my disney dooney out today




Love this Disney pattern, is my fave out of all of them so far
Had the satchel on order and backed out of ordering, seeing yours makes me sorry I did.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!



Gorgeous!  Happy birthday!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

pursegal1313 said:


> Just got this for my birthday!!




I love this!


----------



## ashnashna

I can't wait for the next payday. I have one DB on my wishlist


----------



## ashnashna

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!


LOVE love love the color!


----------



## Pursanista

Carrying my Alto Medium East/West Zip in Natural. Such a great warm weather bag!


----------



## StillWG

Pursanista said:


> Carrying my Alto Medium East/West Zip in Natural. Such a great warm weather bag!


 

This is a gorgeous bag!  

Thaks for the great picture.


Sue


----------



## carterazo

Tear drop hobo in white


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Thaks for the great picture.
> 
> 
> Sue



Does the Alto line scratch as easily as the Florentine line?


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Does the Alto line scratch as easily as the Florentine line?


 
gg07, I don't have anything in either line.  I keep meaning to buy something in both lines but love Dillen leather and always end up buying bags in that line.

Maybe someone who has both will respond to this!


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> gg07, I don't have anything in either line.  I keep meaning to buy something in both lines but love Dillen leather and always end up buying bags in that line.
> 
> Maybe someone who has both will respond to this!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue


----------



## Esquared72




----------



## elbgrl

My florentine edge shopper is helping me run errands today:


----------



## carterazo

small satchel in ocean blue


----------



## pursegal1313

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous and Happy birthday!



Thank you!!


----------



## pursegal1313

Pursanista said:


> Carrying my Alto Medium East/West Zip in Natural. Such a great warm weather bag!



That's a BEAUTIFUL bag!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> My florentine edge shopper is helping me run errands today:
> 
> View attachment 2191022





carterazo said:


> small satchel in ocean blue




SOOOOOOOO BLUEtiful


----------



## carterazo

hopi said:


> SOOOOOOOO BLUEtiful



Thanks!  She's a looker


----------



## MrsKC

Here is my new Florentine Chestnut Twist Strap Hobo. She came yesterday. This is my first "as is" purchase from the Q. I cannot find anything wrong with her......she wasn't even scratched. She is very pretty and smells wonderful!  kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Florentine Chestnut Twist Strap Hobo. She came yesterday. This is my first "as is" purchase from the Q. I cannot find anything wrong with her......she wasn't even scratched. She is very pretty and smells wonderful!  kc




I love that!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> I love that!


 
Thank you , me too!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Florentine Chestnut Twist Strap Hobo. She came yesterday. This is my first "as is" purchase from the Q. I cannot find anything wrong with her......she wasn't even scratched. She is very pretty and smells wonderful!  kc



Oh my!  I just saw this post...gorgeous hobo, KC!!   (I asked you about the bag in another thread, so just ignore it, lol.)   Glad you got a winner at a great price.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my! I just saw this post...gorgeous hobo, KC!! (I asked you about the bag in another thread, so just ignore it, lol.) Glad you got a winner at a great price.


 
Thank you Sarah......I think Chestnut is your favorite florentine color???? kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you Sarah......I think Chestnut is your favorite florentine color???? kc



I love all the browns.  I'm a neutrals gal.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Florentine Chestnut Twist Strap Hobo. She came yesterday. This is my first "as is" purchase from the Q. I cannot find anything wrong with her......she wasn't even scratched. She is very pretty and smells wonderful!  kc




Love this bag & the chestnut color is stunning


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Love this bag & the chestnut color is stunning


 
Thank you Hopi, yep....she is a keeper.


----------



## handbags4me

Taking my small Florentine Satchel out with me today.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Taking my small Florentine Satchel out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194848


 
She is lovely   kc


----------



## cozyc

handbags4me said:


> Taking my small Florentine Satchel out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194848



Beautiful!! I read some reviewers saying it's hard to get things in and out of this bag, do you think it is as well?


----------



## handbags4me

Thank you both for the compliments!  I don't find it hard to get the usual items in & out of the bag (ie wallet, phone, makeup case), but it is a little tight for things I've carried the lately like a magazine (it fits, just needs maneuvering) or pair of pants (also fit rolled up).


----------



## cozyc

handbags4me said:


> Thank you both for the compliments!  I don't find it hard to get the usual items in & out of the bag (ie wallet, phone, makeup case), but it is a little tight for things I've carried the lately like a magazine (it fits, just needs maneuvering) or pair of pants (also fit rolled up).



Great! This is calling my name in natural


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm lovin' everyone's Dooney bags. And I especially love the "action" shots; in the car, at work, etc. I've been carrying the same Dooney for a while, but yesterday I was at the Aurora outlet and bought a Kate Spade wallet to match with my shopper. Great Holiday sales if anyone is thinking about heading to their local outlet this weekend!

My thoughts and prayers to those who are serving, or have served our country.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm lovin' everyone's Dooney bags. And I especially love the "action" shots; in the car, at work, etc. I've been carrying the same Dooney for a while, but yesterday I was at the Aurora outlet and bought a Kate Spade wallet to match with my shopper. Great Holiday sales if anyone is thinking about heading to their local outlet this weekend!
> 
> *My thoughts and prayers to those who are serving, or have served our country.*




Mine too! 

I love the KS wallet with your Patent bag, GF!  

I hope you (& all our forum members) are having the kind of weekend that makes you happy!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> [/B]
> 
> Mine too!
> 
> *I love the KS wallet with your Patent bag, GF!*
> 
> I hope you (& all our forum members) are having the kind of weekend that makes you happy!
> 
> 
> Sue


 

 Mornin' Sue!

Thank you very much!

I hope the same to you!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm lovin' everyone's Dooney bags. And I especially love the "action" shots; in the car, at work, etc. I've been carrying the same Dooney for a while, but yesterday I was at the Aurora outlet and bought a Kate Spade wallet to match with my shopper. Great Holiday sales if anyone is thinking about heading to their local outlet this weekend!
> 
> *My thoughts and prayers to those who are serving, or have served our country*.


 
Mine too .
What a great wallet.......I dont think you could have chosen anything better!! kc


----------



## handbags4me

Heading to the hardware store for gardening supplies with this no-frills, no-fuss workhorse tote.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Heading to the hardware store for gardening supplies with this no-frills, no-fuss workhorse tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196313


 

Oh, I have never seen that one........I really like her, perfect: practical and pretty . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Mine too .
> What a great wallet.......I dont think you could have chosen anything better!! kc


 
Thank you! :kiss: I'm really lovin' them together!


----------



## handbags4me

MrsKC said:


> Oh, I have never seen that one........I really like her, perfect: practical and pretty . kc



thank you!  I stumbled across this bag at Marshall's several years ago.  Hadn't been looking for a tote, nor did I think I really needed one, but it sure has come in handy!


----------



## pittcat

handbags4me said:


> Taking my small Florentine Satchel out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194848



Gorgeous!! This is black right? I have been searching this forum to see pics of the black florentine satchel,but had not seen many so im glad i checked this thread today!! I'm thinking I really need to have this in the larger style in my life!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

handbags4me said:


> Heading to the hardware store for gardening supplies with this no-frills, no-fuss workhorse tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196313



This is beautiful, I've never seen it before.  It may be no-frills, but it's still stunning.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Changed back into my florentine side pocket hobo in Bordeaux. The wallet is a Brahmin which I know technically doesn't match, but I absolutely love it.  I haven't found anything I would rather change into .........


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Changed back into my florentine side pocket hobo in Bordeaux. The wallet is a Brahmin which I know technically doesn't match, but I absolutely love it. I haven't found anything I would rather change into .........
> 
> View attachment 2196773


 
GG07, I think the bordeaux is so pretty. Enjoy her today .  kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> GG07, I think the bordeaux is so pretty. Enjoy her today .  kc



Thnx KC!  I always do when I carry her. The strap makes this bag sooooo comfy


----------



## handbags4me

pittcat said:


> Gorgeous!! This is black right? I have been searching this forum to see pics of the black florentine satchel,but had not seen many so im glad i checked this thread today!! I'm thinking I really need to have this in the larger style in my life!!



Yes, this is the black small satchel.  The black florentine leather really is stunning.  I hope you get yours!


----------



## handbags4me

gatorgirl07 said:


> Changed back into my florentine side pocket hobo in Bordeaux. The wallet is a Brahmin which I know technically doesn't match, but I absolutely love it.  I haven't found anything I would rather change into .........
> 
> View attachment 2196773



The more I see the side pocket hobo, the more I want one!  It is gorgeous in bordeaux.  I love the Brahmin wallet too - Brahmin is another one of my favorites.


----------



## StillWG

I love seeing everyone's choices for handbags & accessories!

Here's my Memorial Day combo:










White D II Satchel with blue Croco CCW

Have a terrific day, GFs! :sunnies


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

handbags4me said:


> The more I see the side pocket hobo, the more I want one!  It is gorgeous in bordeaux.  I love the Brahmin wallet too - Brahmin is another one of my favorites.



You will love this bag.  It isn't super lightweight, but does weigh less than the flo satchels.  The weight is distributed very well also, so she is fun to carry.  I never really liked the Brahmin until Sarah started showing all her pics.  I still can't bring myself to buy a Brahmin bag, but I love my wallet


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I love seeing everyone's choices for handbags & accessories!
> 
> Here's my Memorial Day combo:
> 
> 
> 
> White D II Satchel with blue Croco CCW
> 
> Have a terrific day, GFs! :sunnies
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Hi Sue!

I love your Memorial Day combo! The scarf is perfect with the bag and wallet! 

You have a terrific day too! I hope you're getting ! It's going to rain here.


----------



## handbags4me

StillWG said:


> I love seeing everyone's choices for handbags & accessories!
> 
> Here's my Memorial Day combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White D II Satchel with blue Croco CCW
> 
> Have a terrific day, GFs! :sunnies
> 
> 
> Sue



Gorgeous combo!  Classic and classy.


----------



## handbags4me

Been in a Dooney mood all weekend.  Today is my gold python lambskin tote (a steal at Macys Icons sale) paired with  camel patent Tory Burch sandals.  Love the neutral combo.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Been in a Dooney mood all weekend. Today is my gold python lambskin tote (a steal at Macys Icons sale) paired with camel patent Tory Burch sandals. Love the neutral combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197190
> View attachment 2197191


 
Fabulous!! Your bag and your sandals/pedi . Your pics of the bag are great....very nice!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> I love seeing everyone's choices for handbags & accessories!
> 
> Here's my Memorial Day combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White D II Satchel with blue Croco CCW
> 
> Have a terrific day, GFs! :sunnies
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Beautiful combo Sue!  kc


----------



## StillWG

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous combo!  Classic and classy.


 
Thank you!  I love the Dillen II white leather, for me this the perfect white bag (or one of them ).


Sue


----------



## StillWG

handbags4me said:


> Been in a Dooney mood all weekend.  Today is my gold python lambskin tote (a steal at Macys Icons sale) paired with  camel patent Tory Burch sandals.  Love the neutral combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197190
> View attachment 2197191


 
Wow!  This is a great combo!

Enjoy your day, h4me!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbags4me said:


> Been in a Dooney mood all weekend. Today is my gold python lambskin tote (a steal at Macys Icons sale) paired with camel patent Tory Burch sandals. Love the neutral combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197190
> View attachment 2197191


 
Hi HB4M!  

I love your gold python lambskin tote with your TB sandals!  I have this tote in purple lambskin and I love carrying it.

Congrats on getting the tote at a great price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm lovin' everyone's Dooney bags. And I especially love the "action" shots; in the car, at work, etc. I've been carrying the same Dooney for a while, but yesterday I was at the Aurora outlet and bought a Kate Spade wallet to match with my shopper. Great Holiday sales if anyone is thinking about heading to their local outlet this weekend!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers to those who are serving, or have served our country.



How cute is that!   I love KS wallets.


----------



## carterazo

This beauty:


----------



## never_wear_it_t

carterazo said:


> This beauty:
> 
> View attachment 2200320



A beauty, indeed!


----------



## cozyc

carterazo said:


> This beauty:
> 
> View attachment 2200320



Beautiful! Would you mind telling me the color? It's stunning!!


----------



## MaryBel

I always get so behind in this thread since I keep missing it since it's on the top section. So many gorgeous bags ladies! 



elbgrl said:


> My florentine edge shopper is helping me run errands today:
> 
> View attachment 2191022


 
Gorgoeus! everytime I see it, I go back to check if the one I want is available and it's not. Hopefully it will at one point.



carterazo said:


> small satchel in ocean blue


This one takes my breath away. It's the most gorgeous color of all!




MrsKC said:


> Here is my new Florentine Chestnut Twist Strap Hobo. She came yesterday. This is my first "as is" purchase from the Q. I cannot find anything wrong with her......she wasn't even scratched. She is very pretty and smells wonderful!  kc


 
Congrats on your new hobo kc! So glad you got it in perfect condition. I still need to get one of them, still debating on the color.




handbags4me said:


> Taking my small Florentine Satchel out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194848


 
Twins! It's such a pretty bag! I love mine!



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm lovin' everyone's Dooney bags. And I especially love the "action" shots; in the car, at work, etc. I've been carrying the same Dooney for a while, but yesterday I was at the Aurora outlet and bought a Kate Spade wallet to match with my shopper. Great Holiday sales if anyone is thinking about heading to their local outlet this weekend!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers to those who are serving, or have served our country.


 
Nice wallet SIU Mom! It really goes well with the tote! 
So what else you got at the outlet? It's confession time 
I convinced DH and we all went. Got there late so I had to be in line for coach for like 10 min. I ended up just getting a legacy zippy wallet (like the one I had the day we met), but this one is black with blue and a lucky mix fob. The rest were just summer clothes for my son.



handbags4me said:


> Heading to the hardware store for gardening supplies with this no-frills, no-fuss workhorse tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196313


 
Nice tote! Never seen that one before.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Changed back into my florentine side pocket hobo in Bordeaux. The wallet is a Brahmin which I know technically doesn't match, but I absolutely love it.  I haven't found anything I would rather change into .........
> 
> View attachment 2196773


 
Goregous GG! Reminds me I don't have any florentine in bordeaux! What color is your brahmin wallet?



StillWG said:


> I love seeing everyone's choices for handbags & accessories!
> 
> Here's my Memorial Day combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White D II Satchel with blue Croco CCW
> 
> Have a terrific day, GFs! :sunnies
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Nice set Sue! Love it!



handbags4me said:


> Been in a Dooney mood all weekend.  Today is my gold python lambskin tote (a steal at Macys Icons sale) paired with  camel patent Tory Burch sandals.  Love the neutral combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197190
> View attachment 2197191


 
Loving your bag/shoe combo! Oh shoes, my other love...


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Goregous GG! Reminds me I don't have any florentine in bordeaux! What color is your brahmin wallet?
> 
> I am not sure what they call the color exactly.  Some have it listed as wisteria and some have it listed as wine.  The Brahmin stock number is G44151EL


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally dragged out my Medium Florentine Hobo for a trip to the mall.  I haven't carried her in a LOOOOOONG time.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goregous GG! Reminds me I don't have any florentine in bordeaux! What color is your brahmin wallet?
> 
> I am not sure what they call the color exactly.  Some have it listed as wisteria and some have it listed as wine.  The Brahmin stock number is G44151EL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks, I just looked it up and it is "Regal"
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

carterazo said:


> This beauty:
> 
> View attachment 2200320



Love this! &#9829;


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally dragged out my Medium Florentine Hobo for a trip to the mall.  I haven't carried her in a LOOOOOONG time.



Just beautiful!  Chestnut?


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> gatorgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks, I just looked it up and it is "Regal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I couldn't figure out if that was the name or what style it is
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally dragged out my Medium Florentine Hobo for a trip to the mall. I haven't carried her in a LOOOOOONG time.


 
I love her Sarah, I have her as well .  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Just beautiful!  Chestnut?


Nope; natural!  Thanks, Rosie.


MrsKC said:


> I love her Sarah, I have her as well .  kc


I keep forgetting what a great bag she is, KC!   I have a black one, too.


----------



## elbgrl

Wow she aged well!


----------



## carterazo

cozyc said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind telling me the color? It's stunning!!



It's called ocean blue.  My picture does not do this color any justice.  It's prettier in person.


----------



## carterazo

never_wear_it_t said:


> A beauty, indeed!






This one takes my breath away. It's the most gorgeous color of all!





elbgrl said:


> Love this! &#9829;



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## carterazo

Today I carried this oldie but sweet satchel.  (sorry about the huge pic size.  I have no idea how to make it smaller.)


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> Today I carried this oldie but sweet satchel. (sorry about the huge pic size. I have no idea how to make it smaller.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201857


 
What a great bag! I have never seen that one, if it was still available I would get it . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is that!   I love KS wallets.


 
Thanks Sarah!  And I love your Florentine Hobo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I always get so behind in this thread since I keep missing it since it's on the top section. So many gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> Nice wallet SIU Mom! It really goes well with the tote!
> So what else you got at the outlet? It's confession time
> I convinced DH and we all went. Got there late so I had to be in line for coach for like 10 min. I ended up just getting a legacy zippy wallet (like the one I had the day we met), but this one is black with blue and a lucky mix fob. The rest were just summer clothes for my son.


 
Hey MaryBel! Not much else to confess, except I bought a black Kate Spade credit card holder that fits in the wallet.  I use it for my rarely used cards (medical and dental insurance cards, HSA debit card and a few rarely used rewards cards).  That way I'll have them if needed but they're not taking up slots I can use for more frequently used cards.  We arrived at the outlet when it opened at 9am, and the line started forming outside Coach around 10am.  I love your zippy wallet!  Now I want one in red again! LOL! They had it in red last week, but I was already planning on getting the Kate Spade wallet, so I passed again.  My BFF, Cuz and I will be there for our June outing soon.  I'll see if they still have red then.


----------



## cozyc

carterazo said:


> It's called ocean blue.  My picture does not do this color any justice.  It's prettier in person.



Is the color darker or lighter than in this picture?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

carterazo said:


> Today I carried this oldie but sweet satchel.  (sorry about the huge pic size.  I have no idea how to make it smaller.)
> 
> View attachment 2201857



I've never seen that one before.  Very pretty!


----------



## handbags4me

Dillen pocket satchel in dark grey out at the swim club in this very warm day in CA.


----------



## carterazo

cozyc said:


> Is the color darker or lighter than in this picture?



I wouldn't say darker, just richer- a tinge more cobalt like.  QVC's pics are pretty good in showing the color- at least on my monitor.


----------



## carterazo

MrsKC said:


> What a great bag! I have never seen that one, if it was still available I would get it . kc



I got it several years ago.   I just found a couple on ebay.  Here's one. (not mine, BTW) http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-PEBBL...237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c81c62fd



never_wear_it_t said:


> I've never seen that one before.  Very pretty!



Thank you  both!


----------



## handbags4me

Just received this beauty which I didn't think existed.  Dillen Large Convertible Hobo in black/black trim.  Found it while perusing Zappos and had to have it!  Dooney only sells this in the small size on their site, but I prefer a bigger bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love your new bag and love Zappos!   Congrats!  I love the mono-tone color in that style.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Love your new bag and love Zappos!   Congrats!  I love the mono-tone color in that style.



thank you!  Your photos of the small bone satchel were part of my inspiration   I wish I could find the desert color in large too.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

handbags4me said:


> Just received this beauty which I didn't think existed.  Dillen Large Convertible Hobo in black/black trim.  Found it while perusing Zappos and had to have it!  Dooney only sells this in the small size on their site, but I prefer a bigger bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206638




Love this!


----------



## carterazo

teardrop hobo


----------



## elbgrl

carterazo said:


> teardrop hobo
> 
> View attachment 2211701



This is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

elbgrl said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Katiesmama

My Small Wilson in Taupe......love this bag!


----------



## anne_antz

ktheartscoach said:


> At my son's basketball game with chestnut Florentine satchel, this is the large size.



Hot pretty mama with a gorgeous bag


----------



## ktheartscoach

anne_antz said:


> Hot pretty mama with a gorgeous bag



Thank you!!!


----------



## lvdreamer

For today and tomorrow (at least), my new Navy Nylon Mini Juliette


----------



## enlyghtnd

Lv dreamer, I have the nylon mini Juliette in black and absolutely LOVE her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I bought this beauty over a year ago and she has never been carried.     Today's the day!


----------



## houstonm2198

My favorite Lavendar florentine satchel


----------



## MarneeB

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought this beauty over a year ago and she has never been carried.     Today's the day!


 

Gorgeous! That leather looks so yummy!


----------



## HarliRexx

houstonm2198 said:


> My favorite Lavendar florentine satchel


Love that lavender color! Are the fun florentine colors as soft and supple as the more natural colors?


----------



## houstonm2198

HarliRexx said:


> Love that lavender color! Are the fun florentine colors as soft and supple as the more natural colors?


Thank you. Yes, she is very soft like the other ones I have.


----------



## brookeab

Here is mine! Purple and white hydrangea satchel. LOVE this! I also have the pink and black.


----------



## HarliRexx

houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you. Yes, she is very soft like the other ones I have.


Ahhh I'm practically drooling looking at it. I have that satchel in natural and I don't like to get the same bag in different colors but gosh that lavender is so fun and pretty!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

HarliRexx said:


> Ahhh I'm practically drooling looking at it. I have that satchel in natural and I don't like to get the same bag in different colors but gosh that lavender is so fun and pretty!!!


I don't either, but I love the satchel. I have the small in natural, a large in the red pebbled leather and natural straps and now the Lavendar. Purple is my favorite color and the picture doesn't show her true beauty.


----------



## HarliRexx

Houstonm2198 I notice you're from TX. I know this is off topic for this thread, but DH and I are considering relocating to TX and I was curious, is Dooney very popular where you are? Almost everyone around here carries Coach. LV and MK are popular too but I seem to be the odd woman out when I carry Dooney here.


----------



## houstonm2198

HarliRexx said:


> Houstonm2198 I notice you're from TX. I know this is off topic for this thread, but DH and I are considering relocating to TX and I was curious, is Dooney very popular where you are? Almost everyone around here carries Coach. LV and MK are popular too but I seem to be the odd woman out when I carry Dooney here.


Hello,  I live in San Antonio and I see more Coach and MK here. I don't see a lot of Dooney here.  I have a lot of Dooney handbags, and I'm like you, I wear my Dooney bags a lot and people will say, that's a nice bag and it, it's a Dooney.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls!! I am carrying my snake hobo today. I got a new phone (Note II) so I am hoping my pictures are better. It is nice to "see" everyone. My computer was in getting repaired and I was not been able to "visit" with everyone. Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.  kc


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls!! I am carrying my snake hobo today. I got a new phone (Note II) so I am hoping my pictures are better. It is nice to "see" everyone. My computer was in getting repaired and I was not been able to "visit" with everyone. Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.  kc


Lovely bag! Is that the grey snake? Do you love the color?


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls!! I am carrying my snake hobo today. I got a new phone (Note II) so I am hoping my pictures are better. It is nice to "see" everyone. My computer was in getting repaired and I was not been able to "visit" with everyone. Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.  kc




Dooney did such a beautiful job with their snake leather. Great Bag MrsKC!


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Lovely bag! Is that the grey snake? Do you love the color?


 
Hi there, it is actually the gold one. It is not the embossed snake but the one they came out with last fall/winter. I really do like the color and the bag is smooshy soft. 



hopi said:


> Dooney did such a beautiful job with their snake leather. Great Bag MrsKC!


Thanks Hopi!


----------



## debssx3

Currently carrying my 2 year old Dooney nylon satchel that I got during a Christmas sale for $90.  
I love it! Holds up really well and its been used up quiet a lot, but still in really good condition!


----------



## hopi

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2248893
> 
> 
> Currently carrying my 2 year old Dooney nylon satchel that I got during a Christmas sale for $90.
> I love it! Holds up really well and its been used up quiet a lot, but still in really good condition!



Deb 
The nylon is so pretty in the red, love this style satchel, it does look brand new.


----------



## StillWG

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2248893
> 
> 
> Currently carrying my 2 year old Dooney nylon satchel that I got during a Christmas sale for $90.
> I love it! Holds up really well and its been used up quiet a lot, but still in really good condition!


 
I love these nylon satchels!  

My twin to yours is also still doing well and looks new!  

I also have the bag in several other colors.  What a great bag!


Sue


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! Hope you had a nice 4th! I took my light blue mini Juliette canvas satchel/cross body to the county fair. It was the perfect little bag for carrying my essentials while pulling my toddler around in her wagon. I saw one other Dooney while I was there... A large cognac croco satchel. I thought it was a strange choice for the fair, but I think she might have been using it as a purse/diaper bag combo.


----------



## HarliRexx

Oops sorry for the double pic


----------



## elbgrl

HarliRexx said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you had a nice 4th! I took my light blue mini Juliette canvas satchel/cross body to the county fair. It was the perfect little bag for carrying my essentials while pulling my toddler around in her wagon. I saw one other Dooney while I was there... A large cognac croco satchel. I thought it was a strange choice for the fair, but I think she might have been using it as a purse/diaper bag combo.
> 
> View attachment 2249547



Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you had a nice 4th! I took my light blue mini Juliette canvas satchel/cross body to the county fair. It was the perfect little bag for carrying my essentials while pulling my toddler around in her wagon. I saw one other Dooney while I was there... A large cognac croco satchel. I thought it was a strange choice for the fair, but I think she might have been using it as a purse/diaper bag combo.
> 
> View attachment 2249547



Cute bag!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I carried my pink Petunia Tote today.  





I'm going to carry something much smaller tonight.  Taking the kids to the Carnival in town.  Either one of my Coach wristlets or my Brahmin Cleo...


----------



## hopi

HarliRexx said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you had a nice 4th! I took my light blue mini Juliette canvas satchel/cross body to the county fair. It was the perfect little bag for carrying my essentials while pulling my toddler around in her wagon. I saw one other Dooney while I was there... A large cognac croco satchel. I thought it was a strange choice for the fair, but I think she might have been using it as a purse/diaper bag combo.
> 
> View attachment 2249547



HarliRexx
Such a little cutie. Love the light blue.


----------



## hopi

Supersized nylon domed satchel.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Supersized nylon domed satchel.



Love the color!


----------



## debssx3

hopi said:


> Supersized nylon domed satchel.



Do you happen to have any mod shots w this on??  im interested


----------



## hopi

debssx3 said:


> Do you happen to have any mod shots w this on??  im interested



Deb,
Hope this helps.
This leather satchel is the same size as your nylon, they do make this domed satchel in a medium.


----------



## HarliRexx

I love that color too. Is it the French blue?


----------



## hopi

HarliRexx said:


> I love that color too. Is it the French blue?



HarliRexx,
This is called Turquoise in the nylon but the blue is unlike any I have seen in a Dooney.


----------



## debssx3

hopi said:


> Deb,
> Hope this helps.
> This leather satchel is the same size as your nylon, they do make this domed satchel in a medium.



Very helpful!! Thank you!! You think it will work as a mommy/diaper bag? Since big and light?


----------



## hopi

debssx3 said:


> Very helpful!! Thank you!! *You think it will work as a mommy/diaper bag? Since big and light? *




For sure!!!!.. Purchased these big bags as workhorse with the mindset - don't care what happens in it or to it.  The grommets help the bag to air out and the top zip to carry whatever without spillage and a large side zip to hold my wallet.


----------



## HarliRexx

debssx3 said:


> Very helpful!! Thank you!! You think it will work as a mommy/diaper bag? Since big and light?



Looks like it would make a great purse/diaper bag combo to me!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Dooney & Bourke Nile Pocket Bag & Wallet.*


----------



## brookeab

Here is mine! East west hydrangea tote in black and pink. LOVE this!


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Supersized nylon domed satchel.


 
Hopi, the color is so pretty! Great bag.  kc



VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Dooney & Bourke Nile Pocket Bag & Wallet.*


 
The croco is so pretty. Dooney croco is one of my favorities.



brookeab said:


> Here is mine! East west hydrangea tote in black and pink. LOVE this!


 
Love your pink and black, Brooke. I am waiting on my white/pink letter carrier   kc


----------



## enlyghtnd

My mini Juliette which is extremely appropriate for the rainy weather this week


----------



## nieceyt

I am carrying my D & B AWL satchel,vintage, I purchased from a reputable consignment.black w/ brown trim.


----------



## nieceyt

This is a picture of my bag I am carrying today


----------



## MrsKC

Carried this one today, she is a favorite.   kc


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Dooney & Bourke Bubble Bucket Tote!

Inside I Have My Small Cosmetic Case, Keys, & New Brahmin Wallet.*


----------



## HarliRexx

Not a good pic of the bag, but its a beautiful day on Lake Pulaski in MN with my purple Erica!


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> Not a good pic of the bag, but its a beautiful day on Lake Pulaski in MN with my purple Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273764


 
What a beautiful day and pretty bag . kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

HarliRexx said:


> Not a good pic of the bag, but its a beautiful day on Lake Pulaski in MN with my purple Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273764




This is gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

HarliRexx said:


> Not a good pic of the bag, but its a beautiful day on Lake Pulaski in MN with my purple Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273764


 
Twins on Erica (even on the color)
Love your pic!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

HarliRexx said:


> Not a good pic of the bag, but its a beautiful day on Lake Pulaski in MN with my purple Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273764


 
I LOVE Erica!!! and that picture is GORGEOUS!!!  I am originally from upstate MN.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks everyone! I'm loving the nylon Erica as a summer bag. It's doubling as a purse and mini diaper bag for this trip. The day I took this picture it was 48 degrees when we woke up but we were swimming by the afternoon!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok posting from my phone for the first time......hope pic attaches  kc


----------



## DBJUNKY

The one I carried today


----------



## MrsKC

Today it is raining so it is doing to be this Dillen  kc


----------



## MrsKC

DBJUNKY said:


> The one I carried today


 
OH GORGEOUS .....kc


----------



## DBJUNKY

MrsKC
Thank u


----------



## DBJUNKY

MrsKC said:


> Today it is raining so it is doing to be this Dillen  kc



What size is the Dillen u posted today (love the color is that taupe?)


----------



## MrsKC

DBJUNKY said:


> What size is the Dillen u posted today (love the color is that taupe?)


 
Thank you, yes it is Taupe . Here is the link with the dimensions. http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50018


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Today it is raining so it is doing to be this Dillen  kc


Love this in taupe


----------



## HarliRexx

I love the taupe dillen leather but I've always been scared of light colors. How does it hold up against dirt and stains?


----------



## MrsKC

Ive not had any problems. Holds up great and u can spot clean with a little soap and water if needed.  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

Its time to give some love to my flo's. Haven't carried one for several weeks. Today it is the twist strap hobo in Chestnut :o. Kc


----------



## ZSP

HarliRexx said:


> Houstonm2198 I notice you're from TX. I know this is off topic for this thread, but DH and I are considering relocating to TX and I was curious, is Dooney very popular where you are? Almost everyone around here carries Coach. LV and MK are popular too but I seem to be the odd woman out when I carry Dooney here.



I live in far west TX and I do see more Coach and MK bags here...but I think that's because we have both boutique and outlet stores for both these brands.  Before that, I did see more Dooney's.  

I don't pay  much attention to what others are carrying in regard to what bag I'm using.  I buy and use what I like...no matter what the brand.  I just bought a new Dooney...first new one in almost 20 years, I have several Coach bags and I love Brahmin too.  Please yourself first.  BTW, I think Dooney's are still the most beautifully handcrafted bags out there.


----------



## HarliRexx

ZSP said:


> I live in far west TX and I do see more Coach and MK bags here...but I think that's because we have both boutique and outlet stores for both these brands.  Before that, I did see more Dooney's.
> 
> I don't pay  much attention to what others are carrying in regard to what bag I'm using.  I buy and use what I like...no matter what the brand.  I just bought a new Dooney...first new one in almost 20 years, I have several Coach bags and I love Brahmin too.  Please yourself first.  BTW, I think Dooney's are still the most beautifully handcrafted bags out there.


Yeah, I really do carry what I like regardless of what's popular. I've always been that way. That goes for clothing too, but I finally gave into the skinny jean trend!  As far as handbags I don't carry one brand exclusively either but I think Dooney's quality to price ratio sure is hard to beat!


----------



## HarliRexx

MrsKC said:


> Its time to give some love to my flo's. Haven't carried one for several weeks. Today it is the twist strap hobo in Chestnut :o. Kc


That chestnut is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Its time to give some love to my flo's. Haven't carried one for several weeks. Today it is the twist strap hobo in Chestnut :o. Kc



Love that one, KC!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Also I'm sure the lack of designer outlets other than the 2 Coach outlets in the area has a lot to do with its popularity here too.


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> That chestnut is sooo gorgeous!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, KC!!


 
Thanks girls . kc


----------



## MrsKC

Girls, look how super cute my vintage dooney is cross body  Please ignore the background,  long story!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Looks adorable, KC!      I also love your bed!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks adorable, KC!  I also love your bed!!


 
Thanks Sarah! The bag worked good today. I had to "downsize" my stuff but it was fun to carry.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MrsKC said:


> Girls, look how super cute my vintage dooney is cross body  Please ignore the background,  long story!




You're so cute!  Great vintage bag!


----------



## Fulcrcle69

I am carrying the Florentine Flap Satchel in black. Love this purse because it looks small, but is quite roomy inside!


----------



## MrsKC

Thank you:o!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> You're so cute! Great vintage bag!


 
Thank you . kc


----------



## fuchsiaspy

houstonm2198 said:


> I don't either, but I love the satchel. I have the small in natural, a large in the red pebbled leather and natural straps and now the Lavendar. Purple is my favorite color and the picture doesn't show her true beauty.


Hi, I'm new. Would you be willing to post a comparison pic of the small and large? I am obsessed with the Florentine satchels. I have a small and a mini, but I recently ordered the large in plum because purple is also my favorite color. Problem is I am only 5' tall and am worried it is going to be so big it looks silly. Thoughts?


----------



## savannahanthony

Yellow satchel =)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Python E/W zip sac.


----------



## brookeab

New leisure tote! I LOVE this. Will be sad to put it away this fall.


----------



## apurselover

Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies cope with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small. 
I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me. I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies copies with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small.
> I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me.  I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!



I have the fuchsia satchel and I plan on carrying it all the time. Summer, winter, fall, spring...... Anytime. Of course, that being said, I am a fuchsia lover &#128151;


----------



## apurselover

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies cope with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small.
> I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me. I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!



Forgot to attach pic


----------



## fuchsiaspy

My first Dooney, purchased last year, and I carry her to work pretty much all summer long. The rainbow zipper is what got to me, and I love how it matches basically my entire wardrobe. Sparked off quite the obsession. I now have 3 Florentine satchels and several Coach bags. Trying to keep myself out of the upper echelons like LV....


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies cope with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small.
> I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me. I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!



I carry my fuchsia satchel (small) in the spring. I carry a black one in the winter. I don't have a perfect fall bag yet. I am anxiously awaiting a plum satchel, but worried I will have to send it back if it is too big/heavy.   But if you love it, go for it year round! I am just a little self-conscious of its brightness when the world is gray.  I also COULD NOT STOP TOUCHING my first Florentine bag. I've still not found any leather like it.


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> Python E/W zip sac.


Siiiiiiigh. I want a python east/west so bad. This is my favorite color too. Just don't want to have to baby it in inclement weather, which there's a lot of here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx said:


> Siiiiiiigh. I want a python east/west so bad. This is my favorite color too. Just don't want to have to baby it in inclement weather, which there's a lot of here.



I don't know that the python needs to be babied; I don't give mine any special treatment.    I love that it's so lightweight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the Florentine small satchel in RED.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies cope with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small.
> I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me. I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!



Welcome!  I think you can wear that color year-round.  It's too nice to be put away.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MrsKC

fuchsiaspy said:


> Hi, I'm new. Would you be willing to post a comparison pic of the small and large? I am obsessed with the Florentine satchels. I have a small and a mini, but I recently ordered the large in plum because purple is also my favorite color. Problem is I am only 5' tall and am worried it is going to be so big it looks silly. Thoughts?


 
Welcome . kc


----------



## MrsKC

savannahanthony said:


> Yellow satchel =)


 
Oh, very pretty! kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Python E/W zip sac.


 
Sarah, I really like the denim python . kc


----------



## MrsKC

brookeab said:


> New leisure tote! I LOVE this. Will be sad to put it away this fall.


 
Love it Brooke, I know it will be hard to put it up.......BUT you will have your new fall bag by then (maybe you already do).  kc


----------



## MrsKC

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies!!!! New to the forum. I'm carrying my 2 day old Florentine Satchel(regular size). I so love my purse!!! It's a fuschia, or raspberry color( not sure which b/c the tag had been turn off of it at Belks, but I had to have it). In my opinion, this color could be used year round, any thoughts on that? Also how are you ladies cope with the sheer weight of the purse? I don't want to return for the small satchel, b/c this one is more of a show stopper in my opinion, and the small would be just too small.
> I had the Michael Kors Hamilton in Luggage, took it back as the leather wasn't up to par to me. I love my purse...I can't stop staring at it or touching it!


 
You can carry that beauty year round and welcome to the forum!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

fuchsiaspy said:


> My first Dooney, purchased last year, and I carry her to work pretty much all summer long. The rainbow zipper is what got to me, and I love how it matches basically my entire wardrobe. Sparked off quite the obsession. I now have 3 Florentine satchels and several Coach bags. Trying to keep myself out of the upper echelons like LV....


 
Pretty bag, I can see how she matches everything and is lightweight! kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's the Florentine small satchel in RED.


 
Sarah, great red bag,.........if you want another satchel ILD has many flos on sale.  kc


----------



## apurselover

Thanks never wear it, and mrs kc. I absolutely adore it. However I wish mine was a tad bit more structured. The bottom bows out when it's sitting on a surface.


----------



## apurselover

fuchsiaspy said:


> I carry my fuchsia satchel (small) in the spring. I carry a black one in the winter. I don't have a perfect fall bag yet. I am anxiously awaiting a plum satchel, but worried I will have to send it back if it is too big/heavy.   But if you love it, go for it year round! I am just a little self-conscious of its brightness when the world is gray.  I also COULD NOT STOP TOUCHING my first Florentine bag. I've still not found any leather like it.



I hope to be able to add another Flo in a nice warm color soon. I need to build my collection up. The last few years having been buying any designer bags with the exception of a Liz Claiborne here and there. I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MrsKC said:


> Pretty bag, I can see how she matches everything and is lightweight! kc



Thanks! Lightweight is always nice for summer. Also safe for rainy days.  I wish the coated fabric bags came in more prints that I like as much as this one. (Although I'm going to grab a hydrangea clutch before they disappear! Love your hydrangeas.)


----------



## MrsGutNButt

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.


 Wow this is a lovely bag, love the color. I don't know a lot about Dooney bag's, but I just bought a couple at a thrift store and wondering if they are authentic or not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsGutNButt said:


> Wow this is a lovely bag, love the color. I don't know a lot about Dooney bag's, but I just bought a couple at a thrift store and wondering if they are authentic or not.



Thank you.   Post your thrift-store bags in the "Authenticate this Dooney" thread and you can learn whether they are fakes.  Good luck.


----------



## lovemyzoes

MiaBorsa said:


> Python E/W zip sac.


 I'm considering this bag. is it heavy and does it have a nice shoulder drop length.?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovemyzoes said:


> I'm considering this bag. is it heavy and does it have a nice shoulder drop length.?



It's not heavy at all, and it has a great strap drop.


----------



## apurselover

After a bad experience with a bag that was clearly a returned and worn item...I'm excited to post a pic of my NEW Dooney   She's about 30 mins old, isn't she a beaut?


----------



## HarliRexx

Awww! So glad you found something that makes you happy after your bad experience. There's no mistaking that bag for used goods!


----------



## apurselover

HarliRexx said:


> Awww! So glad you found something that makes you happy after your bad experience. There's no mistaking that bag for used goods!



Thanks!!! I'm so happy with it.


----------



## MrsKC

Today it is the Grey pocket sac!   Kc


----------



## apurselover

MrsKC said:


> Today it is the Grey pocket sac!   Kc



Its BEAUTIFUL in gray! I think that's going to be my next bag. Then another flo satchel in the new year.


----------



## MrsKC

apurselover said:


> Its BEAUTIFUL in gray! I think that's going to be my next bag. Then another flo satchel in the new year.


 

Thank you and I agree that the flo satches are beautiful bags!!  kc


----------



## lederbalsam

fuchsiaspy said:


> My first Dooney, purchased last year, and I carry her to work pretty much all summer long. The rainbow zipper is what got to me, and I love how it matches basically my entire wardrobe. Sparked off quite the obsession. I now have 3 Florentine satchels and several Coach bags. Trying to keep myself out of the upper echelons like LV....



Wow. This pattern is going straight to the top of my list. I love this bag.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

lederbalsam said:


> Wow. This pattern is going straight to the top of my list. I love this bag.


Aw I'm glad you like it. QVC still has this pattern in a tote. Until this month when I started coming to this forum, I had no idea that people kind of hate the patterned coated canvas Dooneys and think they are childish and ripping off LV. It's funny because the whole reason I bought this bag is because I like that a) you can't really see the name of the brand and b) it is understated and fun at the same time. To each their own I guess, but I am still proud to carry it.


----------



## lederbalsam

fuchsiaspy said:


> Aw I'm glad you like it. QVC still has this pattern in a tote. Until this month when I started coming to this forum, I had no idea that people kind of hate the patterned coated canvas Dooneys and think they are childish and ripping off LV. It's funny because the whole reason I bought this bag is because I like that a) you can't really see the name of the brand and b) it is understated and fun at the same time. To each their own I guess, but I am still proud to carry it.


I like them, too.  They're so whimsical and cheery. All my bags are black or some shade of brown, so that's a good enough reason to scour the 'Bay for a satchel like yours. Thanks for the tip about QVC, even though I can't carry totes -- if there's space in a bag, I will fill it, so a tote ends up weighing like, 10 pounds.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

lederbalsam said:


> ...I can't carry totes -- if there's space in a bag, I will fill it, so a tote ends up weighing like, 10 pounds.


A common problem, I'm sure!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

lederbalsam said:


> Wow. This pattern is going straight to the top of my list. I love this bag.


Yeah, me too!  It's a gorgeous print!  I don't think I've ever seen it before...what is it called?


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Hey everyone!  I'm pretty new to the forum and I thought I'd share what D&B bag I wore today and pretty much all last week...I'm in love!  

I just bought it off of eBay because I'm in love with the nylon satchels...this mustard is gorgeous!  Especially for the fall months ahead!

http://imageshack.com/i/0guixcj


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Dooney & Bourke Nile Handbag & Matching Wallet.

I Believe The Color Is Called Seafoam.



*


----------



## HarliRexx

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Dooney & Bourke Nile Handbag & Matching Wallet.
> 
> I Believe The Color Is Called Seafoam.
> View attachment 2301292
> 
> 
> *



I like that set a lot! That's a color I could carry often in spring and summer.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

DooneyNewbie said:


> Yeah, me too!  It's a gorgeous print!  I don't think I've ever seen it before...what is it called?



I honestly don't know. I'm pretty sure it was just called "floral."


----------



## HarliRexx

Headed to the mall today with my new to me nylon Juliette. I'm a sucker for a bag that can be carried cross body since I have a crazy toddler to chase around, and I wanted something a little smaller to use in place of my giant diaper bag now that she doesn't need as much stuff. Today it's functioning as both purse and diaper bag.


----------



## hopi

Dillen II Satchel in Desert
It's not a rebound bag
LOVE this bag and color!


----------



## lovemyzoes

hopi said:


> Dillen II Satchel in Desert
> It's not a rebound bag
> LOVE this bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> how short can you make the long strap for shoulder wear?


----------



## hopi

lovemyzoes said:


> hopi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Desert
> It's not a rebound bag
> LOVE this bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> how short can you make the long strap for shoulder wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemyzoes,
> 
> I carry it at about 30 inches it has 3 more notches (3 inches) on either side to go longer or shorter.
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

Charleston ostrich in ocean


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Charleston ostrich in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2305177



She's a beauty Rosie, I love the Ocean


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> She's a beauty Rosie, I love the Ocean



Thanks hopi, good to "see" you here again!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks hopi, good to "see" you here again!




Thanks Rosie,

After Coach did their Intervention on me, I sent myself to rehab to get under control.  Sometimes you just have to quit cold turkey.
But I have to come back and peek at what my friends are doing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2303559
> 
> 
> Headed to the mall today with my new to me nylon Juliette. I'm a sucker for a bag that can be carried cross body since *I have a crazy toddler to chase around*, and I wanted something a little smaller to use in place of my giant diaper bag now that she doesn't need as much stuff. Today it's functioning as both purse and diaper bag.


 
I remember those days! And I re-live them when I'm with my grandchildren! (I don't remember needing so much Advil, or rest!)  Your bag is good looking and functional!  Thanks for sharing!



hopi said:


> Dillen II Satchel in Desert
> It's not a rebound bag
> LOVE this bag and color!


 
 I love it! This is my favorite satchel style!  I have it in red, of course!  Thanks for the pic! 



elbgrl said:


> Charleston ostrich in ocean
> View attachment 2305177


 
I love the ostrich against the ocean.  Very nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HarliRexx

elbgrl said:


> Charleston ostrich in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2305177



I'm not really a fan of the ostrich in general, but I love it blue! Yours is beautiful! Plus I also really like the blue ostrich florentine satchel and the medium pocket satchel.


----------



## donnaoh

DBJUNKY said:


> The one I carried today


 Love your Button Slouch! She is wearing in soooo beautifully!!


----------



## carinas

My 2 days old Dillen II satchel in Desert! Love, love, love!


----------



## MrsKC

Here are a couple of new ones.  I know the LC is in my avatar but I just took the plastic off today. Also here is my first dooney nylon bag. I could not pass up the sale price of 58 dollars! The bag is very well made and will serve as a great tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here are a couple of new ones.  I know the LC is in my avatar but I just took the plastic off today. Also here is my first dooney nylon bag. I could not pass up the sale price of 58 dollars! The bag is very well made and will serve as a great tote.


 
Hey KC!

What a great price for the nylon bag!  Congrats on your new bag and for breaking out your LC!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey KC!
> 
> What a great price for the nylon bag!  Congrats on your new bag and for breaking out your LC!


Good morning and thank you! kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Good morning and thank you! kc


 
Good morning KC!


----------



## HarliRexx

Love that green nylon bag! Still can't believe what you paid for it!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Switched into my Crimson Dillen Tote for the next couple of weeks, then my Plum Florentine Small Satchel


----------



## MrsKC

Black logo lock today/tomorrow.  Practical--go to bag. Carries well. Kc


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> Love that green nylon bag! Still can't believe what you paid for it!!!


Thank you!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

Katiesmama said:


> Switched into my Crimson Dillen Tote for the next couple of weeks, then my Plum Florentine Small Satchel


Oh, I would love to have something in Crimson   kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Black logo lock today/tomorrow.  Practical--go to bag. Carries well. Kc



That bag is a classic, KC!   Gorgeous.


----------



## gonnab

I'm new to this blog/forum and am trying to reach the upgrade where I can see the pictures and post new discussions.  Guess posting to existing threads is the only way to do it?  Anyway, I will reply to the OP's questions - today I am carrying my favorite - the black/brown Dillion II satchel.  Just pulled it out of "semi-retirement" while I carried a more summery bag - a white/black Coach Hamilton.


----------



## MrsKC

gonnab said:


> I'm new to this blog/forum and am trying to reach the upgrade where I can see the pictures and post new discussions. Guess posting to existing threads is the only way to do it? Anyway, I will reply to the OP's questions - today I am carrying my favorite - the black/brown Dillion II satchel. Just pulled it out of "semi-retirement" while I carried a more summery bag - a white/black Coach Hamilton.


 

Welcome!! While I dont remember exactly.... I think you have to make a certain number of posts before you can start a tread. ....I am not sure why you cant see the pictures?? kc


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*My 1st Dooney & Bourke!

Got Her For A Smokin' Deal ~ $25.00




*


----------



## MrsKC

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *My 1st Dooney & Bourke!
> 
> Got Her For A Smokin' Deal ~ $25.00
> 
> View attachment 2324551
> 
> 
> *


Very pretty!!  kc


----------



## LitGeek

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *My 1st Dooney & Bourke!
> 
> Got Her For A Smokin' Deal ~ $25.00
> 
> View attachment 2324551
> 
> 
> *


What??? $25??? That literally is a steal! Congrats, it is SO pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *My 1st Dooney & Bourke!
> 
> Got Her For A Smokin' Deal ~ $25.00
> 
> View attachment 2324551
> 
> 
> *



Wow, congrats!


----------



## Never Enuf

Carrying my dark green (sorry don't know the exact name for the color)  montecatini button slouch I bought earlier this year at the outlet. Absolutely love it!


----------



## robeast

I brought my D&B Toiny hobo to work today... a nice little break from my usual LVs.
She's 12 years old and still going strong!


----------



## MrsKC

robeast said:


> I'm brought my D&B Toiny hobo to work today... a nice little break from my usual LVs.
> She's 12 years old and still going strong!


 
That bag is stunning! I have never seen it before, thank you for sharing. kc


----------



## Never Enuf

robeast said:


> I brought my D&B Toiny hobo to work today... a nice little break from my usual LVs.
> She's 12 years old and still going strong!



Neat!


----------



## houstonm2198

My orange drawstring


----------



## MrsKC

houstonm2198 said:


> My orange drawstring


 
I like that one!  kc


----------



## houstonm2198

MrsKC said:


> I like that one!  kc


Thanks!  I love love love the one in your avatar pic.


----------



## purseslove27

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.


 
I love the Dooney & Bourke: you can't beat the quality and their prices are great! Not to mention the fact that they are made in the USA.


----------



## MiaBorsa

purseslove27 said:


> I love the Dooney & Bourke: you can't beat the quality and their prices are great! Not to mention the fact that they are made in the USA.



Sorry to disappoint you, but very few Dooneys are made in the USA and haven't been for several years now.


----------



## hopi

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *My 1st Dooney & Bourke!
> 
> Got Her For A Smokin' Deal ~ $25.00
> 
> View attachment 2324551
> 
> 
> *



Such a steal. Love the color, it looks like it's from the Amazon collection, that line is so rich. Congrats.


----------



## hopi

robeast said:


> I brought my D&B Toiny hobo to work today... a nice little break from my usual LVs.
> She's 12 years old and still going strong!



I also have never seen this bag before. Such a classic beauty, looks so fresh. Love it!


----------



## hopi

Seeing GatorGirl's  domed satchel made me have to break out mine.

Getting good 
Located , cleaned out, put away, switched. loaded up  and tooks pics in about 10 minutes. 

Boy you all are good teachers

Oyster


----------



## HarliRexx

hopi said:


> Seeing GatorGirl's  domed satchel made me have to break out mine.
> 
> Getting good
> Located , cleaned out, put away, switched. loaded up  and tooks pics in about 10 minutes.
> 
> Boy you all are good teachers
> 
> Oyster



Ooooh, pretty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Seeing GatorGirl's  domed satchel made me have to break out mine.
> 
> Getting good
> Located , cleaned out, put away, switched. loaded up  and tooks pics in about 10 minutes.



Love your bag and I love the Oyster, but in my house, I could never own a white bag.  Either DH or DS would have it destroyed........


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Seeing GatorGirl's  domed satchel made me have to break out mine.
> 
> 
> Oyster



Do you use yours as a regular handbag or briefcase?  How long have you had her?  Do the straps lengthen or soften at all with use?

Sorry for all the questions......:shame:


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you use yours as a regular handbag or briefcase?  How long have you had her?  Do the straps lengthen or soften at all with use?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions......:shame:



gatorgirl
You are a sweetheart, never a problem.
My bag is about a year old and it has softened. I probably have only carried it a total of a month, The straps on mine are long from the get go. Wonder if Dooney made the new ones with shorter handles.  It does not seem like an extra large bag to me.   I carry it as a regular handbag that if you need to use as a briefcase fill her up. Sometimes I need a ton of stuff and then other days it seems like a wristlet and I am good to go.
It's funny the longer you have a bag the smaller it looks. I love that it stands and when you open it up you can see everywhere.


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> gatorgirl
> You are a sweetheart, never a problem.
> My bag is about a year old and it has softened. I probably have only carried it a total of a month, The straps on mine are long from the get go. Wonder if Dooney made the new ones with shorter handles.  It does not seem like an extra large bag to me.   I carry it as a regular handbag that if you need to use as a briefcase fill her up. Sometimes I need a ton of stuff and then other days it seems like a wristlet and I am good to go.
> It's funny the longer you have a bag the smaller it looks. I love that it stands and when you open it up you can see everywhere.



I love the bag and am hoping that with time the straps will soften and give me some more length. The 8" strap drop is very short to me, but I usually carry a 9" or 10" drop in bags. I just couldn't leave her at Dooney


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Seeing GatorGirl's  domed satchel made me have to break out mine.
> 
> Getting good
> Located , cleaned out, put away, switched. loaded up  and tooks pics in about 10 minutes.
> 
> Boy you all are good teachers
> 
> Oyster


Oh So pretty!! Love everything about that bag .  kc


----------



## LitGeek

Beautiful bag Hopi!


----------



## StillWG

After the Vikings game I'll be carrying:







Ocean blue Ostrich Double Pocket Satchel with wallet.  

Finally I got to join the lucky ladies who had bags in this color and leather!  Love them!!


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> After the Vikings game I'll be carrying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean blue Ostrich Double Pocket Satchel with wallet.
> 
> Finally I got to join the lucky ladies who had bags in this color and leather!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> Sue


Wow Sue, so pretty! I haven't seen that style in that color before, just lovely. kc


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Wow Sue, so pretty! I haven't seen that style in that color before, just lovely. kc


 

Thanks, kc!  

MaryBel has the same bag!  I can't remember if she posted the picture here or not.  I was lucky to find one on the bay after Dillard's sold out of them last month.  

Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> After the Vikings game I'll be carrying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean blue Ostrich Double Pocket Satchel with wallet.
> 
> Finally I got to join the lucky ladies who had bags in this color and leather!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> Sue




pretty blu


----------



## HarliRexx

Nice set! Just love the blue ostrich!


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> pretty blu


 

It's such a clear, bright color!  

Thanks!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

HarliRexx said:


> Nice set! Just love the blue ostrich!


 

Me, too!  It's a prettier color than I imagined it would be.


Sue


----------



## HarliRexx

Sorry again for the poor lighting...

Loved how my taupe Dillen satchel looked with the fall colors in my outfit today. Never realized how funky my arm looks when I carry it like in the 2nd picture though!


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> After the Vikings game I'll be carrying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean blue Ostrich Double Pocket Satchel with wallet.
> 
> Finally I got to join the lucky ladies who had bags in this color and leather!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> Sue


Beautiful! Love the matching wallet too!!!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful! Love the matching wallet too!!!


 

Thank you, LitGeek!

I finally switched out of this bag today....to my Weston's namesake, the vanilla MK Weston.  Keeping in the Dooney tradition, I did add my cream Venus CCW:






Not quite matching but close enough!  


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> Sorry again for the poor lighting...
> 
> Loved how my taupe Dillen satchel looked with the fall colors in my outfit today. Never realized how funky my arm looks when I carry it like in the 2nd picture though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335221
> 
> View attachment 2335222


That is one great bag! Love the Dillen Taupe!   kc


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Thank you, LitGeek!
> 
> I finally switched out of this bag today....to my Weston's namesake, the vanilla MK Weston.  Keeping in the Dooney tradition, I did add my cream Venus CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite matching but close enough!
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, you are just all set, girl! kc


----------



## carterazo

lock logo small satchel in white.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow look what I just got out and loaded up. I was going in the storage container for my cognac croco logo lock but then saw this one --nina in olive suede and had to get her out!


----------



## seton

lookin good


----------



## LitGeek

Beautiful bag kc and the olive suede is just yummy! Would love to see your croco logo lock too!

I am carrying my chestnut Flo Smith bag. This bag is perfect for fall and looks fabulous with jeans and boots  This is still my favorite Dooney.


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> lookin good


 

Thank you ! kc


LitGeek said:


> Beautiful bag kc and the olive suede is just yummy! Would love to see your croco logo lock too!
> 
> I am carrying my chestnut Flo Smith bag. This bag is perfect for fall and looks fabulous with jeans and boots  This is still my favorite Dooney.


 

LG, you are right--that bag looks so good with jeans and boots! I have the Tmoro Smith. I need to get mine out. Your chestnut is beutiful. I like the croco logo lock for bad weather days....it is very durable. When I get it out I will take a pic for you .kc


----------



## carterazo




----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> View attachment 2339142


Oh that bag is just gorgeous !!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

Seeing LGs Chestnut Smith in her avatar caused me to get mine out. The entire room smells like leather!   Kc


----------



## LitGeek

Oh yummy kc! Really loving that t-moro...I definitely NEED something in that color


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Oh yummy kc! Really loving that t-moro...I definitely NEED something in that color


NEED.........oh I know.........I NEED something in Crimson........kc


----------



## lvdreamer

Today (and probably for the next few days), I'm carrying my Kelly Green Mini Florentine Satchel.


----------



## pmburk

Vintage all-weather leather I picked up this past weekend - Surrey Medium Carrier in British Tan. Love her!


----------



## MrsKC

pmburk said:


> Vintage all-weather leather I picked up this past weekend - Surrey Medium Carrier in British Tan. Love her!


Oh very pretty!! kc


----------



## HarliRexx

pmburk said:


> Vintage all-weather leather I picked up this past weekend - Surrey Medium Carrier in British Tan. Love her!



So nice!


----------



## pmburk

Thank you, ladies! I've been on a vintage AWL kick lately.


----------



## crazyface

Purchased off kijiji for $60, just wondering if anyone knows the name? havent seen it anywhere. 
Hoping its authentic!


----------



## carterazo

MrsKC said:


> Oh that bag is just gorgeous !!!  kc



Thank you!


----------



## apurselover

Carrying my 1 day old Florentine Satchel, and my office smells like a new car... The leather is intoxicating.  Actually I bought this purse in early Aug,  but noticed a discoloration on one of the O rings yesterday. Went to Belks on my lunch break and swapped it out. The leather on this one is more pebbly, but it's consistently pebbly all over which I don't mind at all.  They had recently received a shipment from Dooney, so she was on the sales floor only 2 days... She's in excellent condition. 
I  this bag so much!
Hopefully I can keep this one cleaner


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Beautiful!


----------



## taurus66

Carrying my Dillen from 2010


----------



## reddyvanaja

Panders77 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am so excited about our Dooney & Bourke forum!    Beautiful bags ladies, I am carring my orange patent leather Sharif!


that's a cool one


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Vintage all-weather leather I picked up this past weekend - Surrey Medium Carrier in British Tan. Love her!


 
Yet again today:


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyface said:


> Purchased off kijiji for $60, just wondering if anyone knows the name? havent seen it anywhere.
> Hoping its authentic!



That appears to be the original style Medium Zipper Pocket Sac, and it is absolutely authentic.  Congrats.


----------



## alice87

carterazo said:


> View attachment 2339142


I am very curious, what is the name for this style! Love this white color! Thanks!


----------



## HarliRexx

alice87 said:


> I am very curious, what is the name for this style! Love this white color! Thanks!



ITA, it's a beautiful bag. It's a logo lock satchel.


----------



## alice87

Thank you! I went to previous pages and found it.


----------



## lvdreamer

Today, I'm carrying my new Brown T'Moro Nylon Large Erica.  It's  -- lightweight, water resistant -- it's perfect for winter and travel.


----------



## LitGeek

Great choice ivydreamer! I love the brown t-moro for fall  I don't own anything in it though...yet


----------



## pmburk

Today, vintage AWL bucket:


----------



## lvdreamer

LitGeek said:


> Great choice ivydreamer! I love the brown t-moro for fall  I don't own anything in it though...yet


 
It's a great dark brown.  I definitely recommend it!

(Plus, the Erica was a great price at ILD.  I just couldn't pass it up.)


----------



## HarliRexx

lvdreamer said:


> Today, I'm carrying my new Brown T'Moro Nylon Large Erica.  It's  -- lightweight, water resistant -- it's perfect for winter and travel.



This bag is so versatile! Plus I love the contrast of the dark brown with the bright pink lining!


----------



## lvdreamer

HarliRexx said:


> This bag is so versatile! Plus I love the contrast of the dark brown with the bright pink lining!


 
Exactly!  It's possibly going to be one of my favorite bags.  I just need to use it more to find out for sure.


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## LitGeek

Just found the picture! Wow is that a beautiful bag  I definitely want one!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage AWL medium Essex


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Just found the picture! Wow is that a beautiful bag  I definitely want one!



Thanks, GF.  I'm still carrying her!!


----------



## koka91

Oh my gawd I'm new to this d&b bags but they are sooooooo cute and beautiful! Anyone know where I can get these in australia? I'm so desperate to own one!


----------



## LitGeek

koka91 said:


> Oh my gawd I'm new to this d&b bags but they are sooooooo cute and beautiful! Anyone know where I can get these in australia? I'm so desperate to own one!


Dooney dot com is their website and they do international shipping


----------



## debssx3

This is a nylon satchel, I think. Its still going strong!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Nice satchel, adorable top and you look so much like Miranda Cosgrove from iCarly in this picture!  My kids thought you were her!!


----------



## dcooney4

Today an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## StillWG

I love the bags that D&B made in this line!  She's so pretty in the forest or moss color (correct name for color?)

Yesterday and today I've carried my wine Suede Double Pocket Satchel with a burgundy D II leather wallet (almost an exact match!) from the same line.  They have been camera shy so here's the D&B photo of the bag:








Sue


----------



## LitGeek

Those suede bags are just beautiful  The Nubuk O-ring sac is so pretty, but I am not crazy about any of the color combos...I would love one in wine with the t-moro trim!


----------



## StillWG

Thanks, GF!  

I really wanted to love something in this year's Nubuck line but just am not impressed with the color combos either.  The wine suede bag came from a line about two or three years ago.  I don't think they are available anymore except through eBay or the outlets, maybe.


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

Out and about with Ivy today  Gosh I love this bag and can't believe it took me a year to get this style (Large Flo Satchel)! I was so afraid of the weight, but really she carries so well. Can't wait to receive my red one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Today an oldie but a goodie.





StillWG said:


> I love the bags that D&B made in this line!  She's so pretty in the forest or moss color (correct name for color?)
> 
> Yesterday and today I've carried my wine Suede Double Pocket Satchel with a burgundy D II leather wallet (almost an exact match!) from the same line.  They have been camera shy so here's the D&B photo of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



OMG, your beautiful suede bags reminded me to do some closet reconnaissance for my t'moro suede.  I think this bag is called a crossbody, but I wear it as a shoulder bag.  I love Dooney suede.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Out and about with Ivy today  Gosh I love this bag and can't believe it took me a year to get this style (Large Flo Satchel)! I was so afraid of the weight, but really she carries so well. Can't wait to receive my red one!



She's fabulous, LG!   I haven't carried my ivy yet, but she is definitely eye candy.


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, your beautiful suede bags reminded me to do some closet reconnaissance for my t'moro suede.  I think this bag is called a crossbody, but I wear it as a shoulder bag.  I love Dooney suede.


 

Beautiful suede bag and I LOVE the paint color in that room!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous, LG!   I haven't carried my ivy yet, but she is definitely eye candy.


Thanks! Love your suede bag in t-moro! Now why didn't Dooney offer the t-moro in the Nubuk O-ring? I so would buy one!


----------



## StillWG

Love the ivy FLo...love the T'moro Suede....

That's the problem right there.....I love almost all of the bags.  


Sue


----------



## lvdreamer

I've really got to take some pictures, but for the last few days and today (and probably a few more days), I've been carrying my Brown T'Moro Nylon Large Erica.  It's possibly the closest I've ever come to a perfect bag for me.


----------



## dcooney4

A lot of lovely fall bags being worn today. I don't remember what color green mine is any more. Sorry!


----------



## kcoach

"Little" Flo


----------



## kcoach

I don't know why it attached that picture twice!


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> Love the ivy FLo...love the T'moro Suede....
> 
> That's the problem right there.....I love almost all of the bags.
> 
> 
> Sue



:lolots::lolots::lolots: Me too!



lvdreamer said:


> I've really got to take some pictures, but for the last few days and today (and probably a few more days), I've been carrying my Brown T'Moro Nylon Large Erica.  It's possibly the closest I've ever come to a perfect bag for me.



Yes, please post pics!



kcoach said:


> I don't know why it attached that picture twice!



The natural is so pretty!


----------



## kcoach

LitGeek said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots: Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please post pics!
> 
> 
> 
> The natural is so pretty!


 
Thanks - that photo (taken in the bathroom at the dr's office) makes the color look so washed out. It's really such a beautiful light caramel-y brown. Better picture today.


----------



## LitGeek

kcoach said:


> Thanks - that photo (taken in the bathroom at the dr's office) makes the color look so washed out. It's really such a beautiful light caramel-y brown. Better picture today.


Much better photo  Looks great with the denim and black!


----------



## kcoach

LitGeek said:


> Much better photo  Looks great with the denim and black!


 
Thanks! The camera on my iPhone sucks (in my office - lighting is bad). I love this bag with black!


----------



## LitGeek

kcoach said:


> Thanks! The camera on my iPhone sucks (in my office - lighting is bad). I love this bag with black!


So are you eyeing another color in this style yet?


----------



## kcoach

LitGeek said:


> So are you eyeing another color in this style yet?


 
Oh yes. Several! But I'm going to try to behave and not buy another right now!


----------



## coachfull

kcoach said:


> "Little" Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373070



Beautiful! Is this the small satchel or regular?


----------



## kcoach

coachfull said:


> Beautiful! Is this the small satchel or regular?


Thank you! It's the small.


----------



## Pursanista

Today is Flo Small Satch in Red.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I wore my Lexington tote.


----------



## LitGeek

Pursanista said:


> Today is Flo Small Satch in Red.


Beautiful! I absolutely LOVE the red


----------



## LitGeek

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Lexington tote.


 Such a great bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Giovanna!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Giovanna!


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE . kc


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Giovanna!


Looks perfect with your Brahmin wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE . kc



Squeeeeeeeeal!!!   Me too!!!     I can't wait till she gets patina and sort of used looking; I think she will be prettier than ever.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Looks perfect with your Brahmin wallet



Thanks, LG.  I decided not to bother with an Alto wallet.   I can use that money with a trade in and buy another Alto bag.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Giovanna!



That bag is STUNNING GF!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And your Brahmin wallet is perfect with you!

I'm so glad you are loving it!!!!!!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Giovanna!


 
ITA with everyone!

This is a gorgeous set, Sarah!  

I'm using croco wallets with my smoother leathers right now too.  Gives everything a multi-textured look!  


Sue


----------



## carterazo

Pursanista said:


> Today is Flo Small Satch in Red.



She's so gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pursanista said:


> Today is Flo Small Satch in Red.



LOVE this!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Lexington tote.



Love that classic tote!   So pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> That bag is STUNNING GF!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And your Brahmin wallet is perfect with you!
> 
> I'm so glad you are loving it!!!!!!


Thanks, honey!  :kiss:


StillWG said:


> ITA with everyone!
> 
> This is a gorgeous set, Sarah!
> 
> I'm using croco wallets with my smoother leathers right now too.  Gives everything a multi-textured look!
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.  I was digging in my wallet basket, trying several with the bag.  I almost went with my leopard CCW...it looks great with the t'moro, too!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LG.  I decided not to bother with an Alto wallet.   I can use that money with a trade in and buy another Alto bag.



Most definitely! Now I think I need a black brahmin wallet for mine


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, honey!  :kiss:
> 
> Thanks, Sue.  I was digging in my wallet basket, trying several with the bag. * I almost went with my leopard CCW...it looks great with the t'moro, too!*


 
I also use my leopard CCW with t'moro sometimes!  Love them together!


Sue


----------



## Pursanista

carterazo said:


> She's so gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## Pursanista

Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.


----------



## Pursanista

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful! I absolutely LOVE the red


Thanks! Looking at the pic, I didn't realize how new she still was in the pic. She's quite slouchy and smooshy these days!


----------



## hopi

Pursanista said:


> Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.



Dooney makes the most beautiful teals, love it in the florentine. 
This small satchel is such an easy bag to carry - congrats
Had the portifino leather in teal and it was so beautiful.


----------



## Pursanista

hopi said:


> Dooney makes the most beautiful teals, love it in the florentine.
> This small satchel is such an easy bag to carry - congrats
> Had the portifino leather in teal and it was so beautiful.



Thanks, hopi. Yes, the Dooney teals I've seen in person are always stunning, now that you mention it!! 

Sounds like you may need to get a new teal Dooney to replace the portofino you had!


----------



## LitGeek

Pursanista said:


> Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.


Gorgeous  Enjoy your new satchel!


----------



## elbgrl




----------



## MiaBorsa

Pursanista said:


> Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.


Beautiful!


elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2380643



Looks great, Rosie!!  I haven't carried mine yet.  How do you like her so far?

I'm still carrying my Giovanna... LOVE!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2380643


Just lovely!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Looks great, Rosie!!  I haven't carried mine yet.  How do you like her so far?
> 
> I'm still carrying my Giovanna... LOVE!!!!



I like!  She's a keeper!  I also managed to fit my phone in the outside pocket.  I guess it just was stiff and needed to break in.  My ipad mini will fit too.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2380643


Great picture of the "RED"!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

Pursanista said:


> Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.


Oh, I love that picture--teal is beautiful. kc


----------



## Pursanista

MrsKC said:


> Oh, I love that picture--teal is beautiful. kc



Thanks! I can't seem to stop looking at her.


----------



## yap_susan

My dillen pink hobo.  Heavy bag.


----------



## LisaBee

3DoxieMama said:


> Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...


Oh my goodness that bag is KILLER!!   Love it!


----------



## LisaBee

3DoxieMama said:


> Today was rainy and overcast so I broke out my patent satchel for the first time.  I like it a lot!  Very lightweight.  I'm wondering now if they will make this silhouette in fun summer colors since on the last Q presentation they kept saying patent would be "HUGE" for Dooney this summer.  If so, I may have to snag one...





MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Looks great, Rosie!!  I haven't carried mine yet.  How do you like her so far?
> 
> I'm still carrying my Giovanna... LOVE!!!!



She is a beauty!!  My black one hasn't been out yet.


----------



## apurselover

Pursanista said:


> Carrying today and probably for many consecutive days to come! My new arrival, Florentine Small Satchel in Teal.



This is totally my purse crush....soooooo gorgeous !


----------



## MrsKC

Raining cats and dogs in north central Indiana today. Carrying my croco logo lock. This bag is great for inclement weather.  Kc


----------



## elbgrl

Happy Halloween!

Charleston tote in orange


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Charleston tote in orange
> 
> View attachment 2383808


Yes Rosie!! Perfect choice for today, love that color!  kc


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MrsKC!  I love your croc - always planned on getting one of these.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Raining cats and dogs in north central Indiana today. Carrying my croco logo lock. This bag is great for inclement weather.  Kc



That's what so amazing about most Dooney's
They take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Charleston tote in orange
> 
> View attachment 2383808



Perfect for today
.....and any day

Happy Halloween to you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Raining cats and dogs in north central Indiana today. Carrying my croco logo lock. This bag is great for inclement weather.  Kc





elbgrl said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Charleston tote in orange
> 
> View attachment 2383808



Lookin' good, ladies!!


----------



## carterazo

My always trusty Tear drop hobo in white.


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*I've Actually Purchased Quite A Few Dooney & Bourke Items Within The Past Months. 

Today I Am Carrying My New To Me Dooney & Bourke Zebra Tote I Scored Off Ebay For $40.00




*


----------



## MrsKC

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *I've Actually Purchased Quite A Few Dooney & Bourke Items Within The Past Months. *
> 
> *Today I Am Carrying My New To Me Dooney & Bourke Zebra Tote I Scored Off Ebay For $40.00*
> 
> *
> View attachment 2404261
> *


 
That bag is so cute! I dont think I have seen that one before. I would be happy to carry her!   kc


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

Thank You MrsKC.



MrsKC said:


> That bag is so cute! I dont think I have seen that one before. I would be happy to carry her!   kc


----------



## kmart153

Guys, I'm desperately seeking this bag: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sVLjcdiB6fc/T7gZOrLkROI/AAAAAAAACNw/gY1296RlXIs/s1600/ANKLE+BOOT+9.jpg

Is this Dooney and Bourke? Does anyone recognize it? And if so, what is it called and where can I find it??

Thanks!


----------



## StillWG

kmart153 said:


> Guys, I'm desperately seeking this bag: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sVLjcdiB6fc/T7gZOrLkROI/AAAAAAAACNw/gY1296RlXIs/s1600/ANKLE+BOOT+9.jpg
> 
> Is this Dooney and Bourke? Does anyone recognize it? And if so, what is it called and where can I find it??
> 
> Thanks!



This is a D & B Dillen Juliette Satchel.  I have one!  

They were discontinued several years ago so you would probably need to check the outlets and re-sellers to find one.

Hope you are able to locate one!


Sue


----------



## kmart153

Ah oh my god thank you SO much!!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Forgot I had this purse in my closet.matches my rain boots perfectly I think.  Add some color to this gloomy day.:rain:


----------



## houstonm2198

My teal Kingston is hanging out with me today


----------



## bagtabulous

Carrying my vintage green Norfolk satchel. She's wearing a scarf to match the sweater I'm wearing today.


----------



## princevinceno1

That's beautiful lucky you!


----------



## bagtabulous

princevinceno1 said:


> That's beautiful lucky you!


Thanks princevinceno1, I love the vintage awl!


----------



## MrsKC

TeamHutchens said:


> Forgot I had this purse in my closet.matches my rain boots perfectly I think.  Add some color to this gloomy day.:rain:


 
Oh how cute is that! Loving the pink! kc


----------



## MrsKC

houstonm2198 said:


> My teal Kingston is hanging out with me today


 

She is lovely!! kc


----------



## MrsKC

bagtabulous said:


> Carrying my vintage green Norfolk satchel. She's wearing a scarf to match the sweater I'm wearing today.


 
I love vintage Dooney--especially in Ivy. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>




OMG  - STUNNING
It's amazing

now aren't you ashamed for your comment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> OMG  - STUNNING
> It's amazing
> 
> now aren't you ashamed for your comment.



Which comment??


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


>


 
   kc


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Which comment??






"I have a pretty good idea. Just look at the fall/winter stuff and imagine them in pastel colors. That's what they typically do. "


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


>


Swoon


----------



## bobbyjean

houstonm2198 said:


> My teal Kingston is hanging out with me today



Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## MrsKC

Look what I found!  I believe Sarah and Sue posted their beautiful suede and I have my beloved olive Nina. I found this for a steal and just moved in! Kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Look what I found!  I believe Sarah and Sue posted their beautiful suede and I have my beloved olive Nina. I found this for a steal and just moved in! Kc



That looks familiar!!!   Gorgeous, KC!


----------



## LitGeek

Lovely kc! I think you are the queen of hobos :lolots: Er uhm hobo bags that is


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That looks familiar!!!   Gorgeous, KC!


 
Thank you Miss Sarah!



LitGeek said:


> Lovely kc! I think you are the queen of hobos :lolots: Er uhm hobo bags that is


 
LG,  I would be happy to assume the "Queen of Hobo (handbags) title! It is my favorite style. O/T I think I mentioned getting a VB Grand Traveler this week on sale. .......duh.......sometimes I am such a ditz........I have one but wanted a new one bc I wanted a trolley sleeve. Turns out the one I have has a trolley sleeve......duh......BUT I just saved some $$$--good thing I checked!! .


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Thank you Miss Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> LG,  I would be happy to assume the "Queen of Hobo (handbags) title! It is my favorite style. O/T I think I mentioned getting a VB Grand Traveler this week on sale. .......duh.......sometimes I am such a ditz........I have one but wanted a new one bc I wanted a trolley sleeve. Turns out the one I have has a trolley sleeve......duh......BUT I just saved some $$$--good thing I checked!! .


Yay more $$ for other goodies!


----------



## DooneyDucky

MiaBorsa said:


>



Which bag is this? The Toledo medium mail satchel? I'm love with it!
LB


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> Which bag is this? The Toledo medium mail satchel? I'm love with it!
> LB



Yep.  That's the one.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Ooooohhh! It's definitely on my short want list! 
LB


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black


Mmmm...just look at that leather! Such a classy bag!


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Mmmm...just look at that leather! Such a classy bag!





Thank you! I agree, the leather is just yummy!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black


Oh just lovely. The black is stunning. kc


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh just lovely. The black is stunning. kc



Thank you kc!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black



:wolf whistle:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Look what I found!  I believe Sarah and Sue posted their beautiful suede and I have my beloved olive Nina. I found this for a steal and just moved in! Kc




Mornin' KC!:kiss:


I love your suede bag, especially in olive! Nina is Beautiful!  Congrats on finding it for a steal!



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black




Mornin' MB!:kiss:


Kingston looks very "regal" with that rich, black leather!  Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## suntenya

I'm not carrying it quite yet, but I just ordered the small florentine in teal for $207! It was new with tags on Ebay. I'm so excited!! And a few minutes before that I found a non-Dooney Coach legacy chelsea in pebbled leather in ruby red also new with tags for $169 so I grabbed that too! I am in handbag heaven right now! Now I just have to wait for them to arrive. :giggles:


----------



## LitGeek

suntenya said:


> I'm not carrying it quite yet, but I just ordered the small florentine in teal for $207! It was new with tags on Ebay. I'm so excited!! And a few minutes before that I found a non-Dooney Coach legacy chelsea in pebbled leather in ruby red also new with tags for $169 so I grabbed that too! I am in handbag heaven right now! Now I just have to wait for them to arrive. :giggles:


Congrats  The florentine teal is such a pretty color! Do you purchase the small flo satchel? That style is still my favorite Dooney


----------



## suntenya

Thanks!! Yeah the teal seems so pretty! Yeah I got the small flo satchel. It is my favorite style of Dooney too!! I have a couple large flo satchels but only because I couldn't find the color in the small size. But otherwise I stay true to the small size


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> :wolf whistle:


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!:kiss:
> 
> 
> Kingston looks very "regal" with that rich, black leather!  Beautiful!  Congrats!




Hey SIU Mom!


Thanks! I love Kingston, and even more because the strap is adjustable, so I made it a bit longer so it fits even better when I wear it with a coat.


I thought of you a couple of days ago when I ordered a nubuck small jones, in RED. I paid for express shipping so she will be here tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Florentine Kingston hobo in black



That Kingston is gorgeous MaryBel!  I love the florentine in black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey SIU Mom!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love Kingston, and even more because the strap is adjustable, so I made it a bit longer so it fits even better when I wear it with a coat.
> 
> 
> I* thought of you a couple of days ago when I ordered a nubuck small jones, in RED.* I paid for express shipping so she will be here tomorrow. Can't wait.





You know I   red bags!  YIPPEE!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## StillWG

There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!

I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:











Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!
> 
> I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, oh lovely and festive! I NEED some tartan plaid!  kc


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, oh lovely and festive! I NEED some tartan plaid!  kc


 

Yes, you do, GF!  

Either the Tartan fabric (with some wool in it) or the Plaid one (coated cotton) is terrific!  I have and love both!

Sue


----------



## StillWG

Have you seen the Dooney Outlet ad:

https://www.patroneer.com/306754/do...-stores-and-take-tartan-home-for-the-holidays

Great if you like this year's Plaid offerings!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!
> 
> I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW
> 
> 
> Sue


Super cute! :rockettes:


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!
> 
> I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW
> 
> Sue



So pretty, Sue!!   I'm still carrying my Toledo mail satchel but your pic makes me think it's time to move into Nina!!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> Super cute! :rockettes:


 
Thanks, LG!  



Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty, Sue!!   I'm still carrying my Toledo mail satchel but your pic makes me think it's time to move into Nina!!


 
Your Toledo satchel is so gorgeous!  

However, the plaid/tartan bags are just plain fun!!  Jump right into yours if you are ready, GF!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!
> 
> I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:
> 
> 
> Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW
> 
> 
> Sue




Mornin' Sue!


I love your satchel and CCW!  They really are perfect for this time of the year.  (I'm still hooked on my MK "Mandi" tote, so I know how MK bags can be!)


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Yes, you do, GF!
> 
> Either the Tartan fabric (with some wool in it) or the Plaid one (coated cotton) is terrific!  I have and love both!
> 
> Sue


 
Oh how cute is  Weston!! Adorable in his red sweater .  kc


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sue!
> 
> 
> I love your satchel and CCW!  They really are perfect for this time of the year.  (I'm still hooked on my MK "Mandi" tote, so I know how MK bags can be!)


 
Thanks, GF!   and good morning to you too!  

It looks like some snow is headed your way.  I hope that it doesn't change your plans for a fun day!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Oh how cute is  Weston!! Adorable in his red sweater .  kc


 
Weston says "thanks!", kc!    Unfortunately he thinks he's adorable too!  That's just how Westies are!!

Have a great Saturday!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!   and good morning to you too!
> 
> It looks like some snow is headed your way.  I hope that it doesn't change your plans for a fun day!
> 
> Sue




It is a mess out this way!  Unfortunately, the snow cancelled our plans, but not before I got out there and at least tried! LOL!  By the time I got to my BFF's house, about 15 minutes from me, I knew the right thing to do was to cancel the outlet.  We still had a lot of driving to do and the roads were getting worse, not improving.  We are going to try again tomorrow.  It's suppose to stop snowing this afternoon.  Tomorrow is supposed to be freezing cold, but at least I can drive in that!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> There are always so many beautiful bags here!  I love everyone one of them!
> 
> I finally decided to get into a Dooney today (those MK Westons have me hooked but that's another story ).  So in the spirit of this time of year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Plaid Satchel and CCW
> 
> 
> Sue



Love this!  Perfect for the season!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> It is a mess out this way!  Unfortunately, the snow cancelled our plans, but not before I got out there and at least tried! LOL!  By the time I got to my BFF's house, about 15 minutes from me, I knew the right thing to do was to cancel the outlet.  We still had a lot of driving to do and the roads were getting worse, not improving.  We are going to try again tomorrow.  It's suppose to stop snowing this afternoon.  Tomorrow is supposed to be freezing cold, but at least I can drive in that!


 
Well that is a bummer.........but you need to stay safe! The purses will be there tomorrow. It is a mess here as well. Woke up to about four inches and now atleast another two and still snowing. Let us know if you go tomorrow and what you get. kc


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Love this!  Perfect for the season!


 
Thanks, Rosie!  

Tis the season to be bright!!  

Hope all is going well in your holiday preparations!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> It is a mess out this way!  Unfortunately, the snow cancelled our plans, but not before I got out there and at least tried! LOL!  By the time I got to my BFF's house, about 15 minutes from me, I knew the right thing to do was to cancel the outlet.  We still had a lot of driving to do and the roads were getting worse, not improving.  We are going to try again tomorrow.  It's suppose to stop snowing this afternoon.  Tomorrow is supposed to be freezing cold, but at least I can drive in that!


 
Winter does have a way of interfering with our plans!  

It's been freezing here (one day reprieve on Thursday and I did manage to wash the car!) and somehow we try to go on!

Stay cozy & warm inside...and you know the drill for this time of year...."let it snow...." 


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well that is a bummer.........*but you need to stay safe! The purses will be there tomorrow*. It is a mess here as well. Woke up to about four inches and now atleast another two and still snowing. Let us know if you go tomorrow and what you get. kc




Amen to that! I should have known to cancel before I even tried to go.  But I guess I just had to see for myself.  If I'm going cancel an outlet trip and be stuck in the house on a Saturday, I want to be sure it's the right thing to do.  It was!    


Below is a pic I took at a stoplight this morning around 7a.m. on the way to my BFF's house.  



StillWG said:


> Winter does have a way of interfering with our plans!
> 
> It's been freezing here (one day reprieve on Thursday and I did manage to wash the car!) and somehow we try to go on!
> 
> Stay cozy & warm inside...and you know the drill for this time of year*...."*_*let it snow...." *
> _
> Sue




  I saw a post on Facebook and the refrain was changed to "Winter Blows, Winter Blows, Winter Blows!" :lolots:


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Amen to that! I should have known to cancel before I even tried to go.  But I guess I just had to see for myself.  If I'm going cancel an outlet trip and be stuck in the house on a Saturday, I want to be sure it's the right thing to do.  It was!
> 
> 
> Below is a pic I took at a stoplight this morning around 7a.m. on the way to my BFF's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a post on Facebook and the refrain was changed to* "Winter Blows, Winter Blows, Winter Blows!"* :lolots:


 
Amen to that!  

The picture says it all!  Shopping is important but there are extenuating circumstances at play here!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Well that is a bummer.........but you need to stay safe! The purses will be there tomorrow. It is a mess here as well. Woke up to about four inches and now atleast another two and still snowing. Let us know if you go tomorrow and what you get. kc


 
I hope you are riding out the storm safely in your home, kc!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> The picture says it all!  Shopping is important but there are extenuating circumstances at play here!
> 
> Sue




Yeah, today is not a good B&M shopping day.  I'll shop online if I need to get the monkey off my back until tomorrow!



StillWG said:


> I hope you are riding out the storm safely in your home, kc!
> 
> 
> Sue




KC, I hope the same for you also.  I hope you have no plans to go out today, but if you do, wishing you safe travels!


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> I hope you are riding out the storm safely in your home, kc!
> 
> 
> Sue


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, today is not a good B&M shopping day.  I'll shop online if I need to get the monkey off my back until tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC, I hope the same for you also.  I hope you have no plans to go out today, but if you do, wishing you safe travels!


 
Thank you ladies. So far so good .  kc


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Rosie!
> 
> Tis the season to be bright!!
> 
> Hope all is going well in your holiday preparations!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thank you Sue, all is well here!  Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Amen to that! I should have known to cancel before I even tried to go.  But I guess I just had to see for myself.  If I'm going cancel an outlet trip and be stuck in the house on a Saturday, I want to be sure it's the right thing to do.  It was!
> 
> 
> Below is a pic I took at a stoplight this morning around 7a.m. on the way to my BFF's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a post on Facebook and the refrain was changed to "Winter Blows, Winter Blows, Winter Blows!" :lolots:





Wow!  You Northern ladies be careful in all this bad weather and stay warm!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  You Northern ladies be careful in all this bad weather and stay warm!


 
Thank you Rosie. Maybe one day I will be a Southern Lady . At least Dec-March.........someday......kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  You Northern ladies be careful in all this bad weather and stay warm!





Thanks Rosie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brrrrrr!!   I was watching the winter storm report on the Weather Channel.  You ladies be safe up there!!   

And I'm carrying my tartan Nina for the holidays.    She is such a beautiful sloucher!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Brrrrrr!!   I was watching the winter storm report on the Weather Channel.  You ladies be safe up there!!
> 
> And I'm carrying my tartan Nina for the holidays.    She is such a beautiful sloucher!!


 
Oh she is lovely Sarah -- on my want list .  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is lovely Sarah -- on my want list .  kc



Thanks, GF!  I don't know if you'll find the wool version anywhere, KC.  I bought both of mine as clearance bags a couple of years ago from Luggage Pros and they were "practically free!"  .  I wish Dooney would bring them back.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!  I don't know if you'll find the wool version anywhere, KC.  I bought both of mine as clearance bags a couple of years ago from Luggage Pros and they were "practically free!"  .  I wish Dooney would bring them back.


 

YOu know I looked for them on the bay last week but could not find any. I could check luggage pros and there is another luggage place I check...........the name has left me at present. Love the blue and the red. Perfect for the weather we are experiencing. Peps and I are getting ready for walk 2 ..........BBRRRR............  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

You may be thinking of Irv's Luggage...but I don't know if they still carry Dooney.   Be careful on your walk!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!  I don't know if you'll find the wool version anywhere, KC.  I bought both of mine as clearance bags a couple of years ago from Luggage Pros and they were "practically free!"  .  I wish Dooney would bring them back.


Both bags are so festive :xtree: Love them both  I really like the style of the Nina. I have been tempted several times to purchase the new tartan braided handle satchel, but I just am not over-the-top thrilled with it. I think your bags are so much prettier. After the holidays I am hoping to find a really great deal on the tartan satchel and pick one up then...I will like it so much better if the price is right!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Both bags are so festive :xtree: Love them both  I really like the style of the Nina. I have been tempted several times to purchase the new tartan braided handle satchel, but I just am not over-the-top thrilled with it. I think your bags are so much prettier. After the holidays I am hoping to find a really great deal on the tartan satchel and pick one up then...I will like it so much better if the price is right!



Thanks, LG!!   I agree, it's amazing how much more I love a bag when it's on sale!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Brrrrrr!!   I was watching the winter storm report on the Weather Channel.*  You ladies be safe up there!!
> *
> And I'm carrying my tartan Nina for the holidays.    She is such a beautiful sloucher!!




Mornin' Sarah! 


Thanks!  The snow stopped around 4pm Saturday and was replaced with dropping temps! 


I love Nina!  She is great for the holidays!  Like LitGeek said, she is festive!  And the slouch is perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The snow stopped around 4pm Saturday and was replaced with dropping temps!
> 
> 
> I love Nina!  She is great for the holidays!  Like LitGeek said, she is festive!  And the slouch is perfect!



Thanks, honey!!   :kiss:   Stay warm up there!!


----------



## bagtabulous

Vintage AWL navy blue bucket for the second week (having so much fun carrying her).


----------



## MrsKC

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL navy blue bucket for the second week (having so much fun carrying her).


 
Fabulous vintage bag!!  kc


----------



## bagtabulous

_Fabulous vintage bag!!  kc_ 


Thanks kc! I am a big fan of the vintage AWL Dooneys.


----------



## RuedeNesle

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL navy blue bucket for the second week (having so much fun carrying her).





Mornin' B!


I love your Vintage blue bucket!  I also love your vintage Avatar bag!


----------



## bagtabulous

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' B!
> 
> 
> I love your Vintage blue bucket!  I also love your vintage Avatar bag!


Thanks RuedeNesle! I love the bag in your avatar pic, is it pebbled leather? That color really pops! Gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

bagtabulous said:


> Thanks RuedeNesle! I love the bag in your avatar pic, is it pebbled leather? That color really pops! Gorgeous.




Thanks very much!  Yes, it's pebbled leather.  It's the leather version of the 1975 Sig Colette tote.


----------



## LitGeek

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL navy blue bucket for the second week (having so much fun carrying her).


Lovely!


----------



## blingeverything

Hi everyone.  I'm new to Dooney bags and this forum but am loving my small Lexington Shopper.


----------



## MrsKC

blingeverything said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new to Dooney bags and this forum but am loving my small Lexington Shopper.


 

Welcome to the forum Blingeverything . kc


----------



## Kmiller_41

I'm usually over on the coach board but I just got this yesterday and am loving it!! My first Dooney  Love it so much I just ordered it in the natural color too.


----------



## MrsKC

Kmiller_41 said:


> I'm usually over on the coach board but I just got this yesterday and am loving it!! My first Dooney  Love it so much I just ordered it in the natural color too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433928


 
Oh yes, a beautiful florentine! Lovely and I am sure the natural will be a beauty as well. kc


----------



## bagtabulous

Kmiller_41 said:


> I'm usually over on the coach board but I just got this yesterday and am loving it!! My first Dooney  Love it so much I just ordered it in the natural color too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433928


She's a real beauty, congrats on your first Dooney!


----------



## LitGeek

Kmiller_41 said:


> I'm usually over on the coach board but I just got this yesterday and am loving it!! My first Dooney  Love it so much I just ordered it in the natural color too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433928


SO pretty! Is that the small size in Teal? Congrats on your new bags and enjoy!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Thanks everyone! I'm loving it  It's the mini in teal, such a pretty color!


----------



## blingeverything

Beautiful!  I really like natural and am hoping to see a pic of one of the Toledo bags in natural.


----------



## Kmiller_41

blingeverything said:


> Beautiful!  I really like natural and am hoping to see a pic of one of the Toledo bags in natural.




It looks beautiful on the website. I can definitely take a pic of it when it comes in so you can see.


----------



## blingeverything

I would appreciate that Kmiller.  Thanks!!


----------



## LitGeek

Kmiller_41 said:


> It looks beautiful on the website. I can definitely take a pic of it when it comes in so you can see.


Oh I would really love to see an IRL pic too!


----------



## Kmiller_41

blingeverything said:


> I would appreciate that Kmiller.  Thanks!!







LitGeek said:


> Oh I would really love to see an IRL pic too!




Sure thing! Hope it gets here soon


----------



## blingeverything

I finally took the plunge and ordered the hobo in natural.  K you will have yours long before I have mine so I'm even more excited to see your pic.


----------



## Kmiller_41

blingeverything said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered the hobo in natural.  K you will have yours long before I have mine so I'm even more excited to see your pic.




Woohoo! I'm sure you'll love it  Mine is scheduled for delivery today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kmiller_41 said:


> I'm usually over on the coach board but I just got this yesterday and am loving it!! My first Dooney  Love it so much I just ordered it in the natural color too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433928





Mornin' KM!


Welcome and Congrats on your first Dooney!  I'm so happy you love your first purchase! It's a beautiful bag!  I can't wait to see pics of the natural!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kmiller_41

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KM!
> 
> 
> Welcome and Congrats on your first Dooney!  I'm so happy you love your first purchase! It's a beautiful bag!  I can't wait to see pics of the natural!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!




Thanks RuedeNesle!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Well it's here and I love it...only thing is it has two black marks on it so it's going back  So annoyed right now!


----------



## blingeverything

Oh no!  The color is beautiful but I certainly understand your disappointment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kmiller_41 said:


> Well it's here and I love it...only thing is it has two black marks on it so it's going back  So annoyed right now!



Bummer!  It is a beauty, though.  Sorry you're disappointed.


----------



## Kmiller_41

blingeverything said:


> Oh no!  The color is beautiful but I certainly understand your disappointment.







MiaBorsa said:


> Bummer!  It is a beauty, though.  Sorry you're disappointed.




Thank you both. I already sent this one back. Fingers crossed the next one is perfect


----------



## MrsKC

Kmiller_41 said:


> Well it's here and I love it...only thing is it has two black marks on it so it's going back  So annoyed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435031
> View attachment 2435032
> View attachment 2435033


 

Oh how disappointing. I hope her replacement is perfect!  kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thank you both. I already sent this one back. Fingers crossed the next one is perfect


 


I'm sorry the second one was a disappointment.  I'm crossing my fingers too the next one is perfect!


----------



## cheidel

Kmiller_41 said:


> Well it's here and I love it...only thing is it has two black marks on it so it's going back  So annoyed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435031
> View attachment 2435032
> View attachment 2435033


 
Oh, so sorry about the marks.  Love the bag, I have the large one in this style in natural.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I carried my Pebble Leather Domed Satchel n Black. Love this bag!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I carried my Pebble Leather Domed Satchel n Black. Love this bag!


 

Great bag!!  kc


----------



## bagtabulous

PcanTannedBty said:


> I carried my Pebble Leather Domed Satchel n Black. Love this bag!


Awesome bag. That brown against the pebbled black must be gorgeous in real life.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I carried my Pebble Leather Domed Satchel n Black. Love this bag!





Hi Pcan!


Congrats!  I'm happy you love your satchel!


----------



## LitGeek

Kmiller_41 said:


> Well it's here and I love it...only thing is it has two black marks on it so it's going back  So annoyed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435031
> View attachment 2435032
> View attachment 2435033


Fingers crossed the replacement is perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

Well, yesterday I moved into my black florentine medium hobo ( which I do love) but today the weather is rainy and misty. Since I do baby the florentines I moved into my hearty Harrison Hobo in black and tan. I love this one too! She smells divine and will handle the rain with no problem. I need to make a plan to give some love to the closet sitters , kc


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Well, yesterday I moved into my black florentine medium hobo ( which I do love) but today the weather is rainy and misty. Since I do baby the florentines I moved into my hearty Harrison Hobo in black and tan. I love this one too! She smells divine and will handle the rain with no problem. I need to make a plan to give some love to the closet sitters , kc


Great bag! I so know what you mean! I had my ivy large flo satchel out yesterday and I made a few quick stops and while the weather was perfect, I did not anticipate snow melting off of the roof. I felt like I was playing dodge ball from the dirty drops of falling water  Lol I am sure I made quite the picture trying to save my bag! Fortunately not a single drop has marred my beautiful leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well, yesterday I moved into my black florentine medium hobo ( which I do love) but today the weather is rainy and misty. Since I do baby the florentines I moved into my hearty Harrison Hobo in black and tan. I love this one too! She smells divine and will handle the rain with no problem.* I need to make a plan to give some love to the closet sitters *, kc



I hear that, KC!   I've got a case of "closet guilt" going on, too.  I need to hold off on acquisitions and focus on rotating the stock!!


----------



## Bluebeauty

This is the first time I've seen the Bordeaux mini satchel; it is BEAUTIFUL! I don't think any of my Dooneys compare!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bluebeauty said:


> This is the first time I've seen the Bordeaux mini satchel; it is BEAUTIFUL! I don't think any of my Dooneys compare!




The Bordeaux color on any florentine is absolutely TO DIE FOR!  I love this color. I have the Bordeaux in the florentine side pocket hobo. It is a dream &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sabrina K.

My AWL small satchel in bone.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Ooooh! Very pretty and in such pristine condition. Big fan of the AWL vintage bags here.


LB


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sabrina K. said:


> My AWL small satchel in bone.





Mornin' Sabrina!


Your AWL satchel is Beautiful! 


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bagtabulous

Sabrina K. said:


> My AWL small satchel in bone.


Stunning! I love vintage awl. Your satchel is in wonderful condition!


----------



## LitGeek

Sabrina K. said:


> My AWL small satchel in bone.


Gorgeous


----------



## MrsKC

Sabrina K. said:


> My AWL small satchel in bone.


Your bag is beautiful and looks pristine! kc


----------



## Sabrina K.

Thx guys for drooling over my bag. 

Today I carry large teton bone & brown.


----------



## MrsKC

Sabrina K. said:


> Thx guys for drooling over my bag.
> 
> Today I carry large teton bone & brown.


Thank you for the beautiful picture, you must have a wonderful vintage collection!  kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sabrina K. said:


> Thx guys for drooling over my bag.
> 
> Today I carry large teton bone & brown.




Another vintage beauty!  

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## bagtabulous

Sabrina K. said:


> Thx guys for drooling over my bag.
> 
> Today I carry large teton bone & brown.


Love your vintage bags!


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow! Both those vintage bags are beautiful! So pristine and I love the colors!


----------



## LitGeek

Love your vintage bags! And they are pristine!


----------



## StillWG

Time for a citrus color!








Tangerine Dillens......it's beautiful in SD today but we're headed to the deep freeze again.   This should help heat things up!


Sue


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty! I love that particular shade of orange on a bag.


----------



## StillWG

Thank you, DooneyDucky!

This color does brighten up a room!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Time for a citrus color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangerine Dillens......it's beautiful in SD today but we're headed to the deep freeze again.   This should help heat things up!
> 
> 
> Sue



Love it, Sue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*FINALLY!!!!  *    Red tartan Nina has been put away after her holiday duties and I have moved into my Alto Pebbled Hobo.    

     SIGH...


----------



## StillWG

She's so pretty!

You were so smart to jump on her right away!  



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> She's so pretty!
> 
> You were so smart to jump on her right away!
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue!  I'm so glad I did!   It feels special owning a "limited edition" Dooney!


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> *FINALLY!!!!  *    Red tartan Nina has been put away after her holiday duties and I have moved into my Alto Pebbled Hobo.
> 
> SIGH...



Ahhhhh that bag just makes me melt!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx said:


> Ahhhhh that bag just makes me melt!



Thanks!  I totally love this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Time for a citrus color!
> 
> Tangerine Dillens......it's beautiful in SD today but we're headed to the deep freeze again.   This should help heat things up!
> 
> Sue




Hi Sue!


I LOVE the color!  Tangerine and Mandarin are about the same in color and I'm still carrying "Mandi"!  It's a beautiful day here also.  It's sunny and almost 50 today!  I hear that's suppose to change drastically tomorrow so we'll enjoy this day as much as we can!


I love your satchel and wallet!  Thanks for sharing!  I hope you're enjoying the day!



MiaBorsa said:


> *FINALLY!!!!  *    Red tartan Nina has been put away after her holiday duties and I have moved into my Alto Pebbled Hobo.
> 
> SIGH...




Hi Sarah!


Every time I see this bag I see more things to love!  I love the hardware and the stitching on the strap! And I love the tassel.  There is so much attention to detail!  I agree with Sue, you were smart to jump on it when you did!


I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the color!  Tangerine and Mandarin are about the same in color and I'm still carrying "Mandi"!  It's a beautiful day here also.  It's sunny and almost 50 today!  I hear that's suppose to change drastically tomorrow so we'll enjoy this day as much as we can!
> 
> 
> I love your satchel and wallet!  Thanks for sharing!  I hope you're enjoying the day!


 
Thanks, GF!

I am enjoying the day....except that the front with the cold weather just blew through here and is headed your way.  Sorry!  

Hope you are savoring the weather today!  


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!
> 
> I am enjoying the day*....except that the front with the cold weather just blew through here and is headed your way.  Sorry!*
> 
> Hope you are savoring the weather today!
> 
> 
> Sue





No problem, we've been expecting it! I have been savoring this day.  I drove in the city to see my mom.  Drove from my son's apartment to my mom's house alone the Outer Drive and it was a beautiful day!:sunnies


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Every time I see this bag I see more things to love!  I love the hardware and the stitching on the strap! And I love the tassel.  There is so much attention to detail!  I agree with Sue, you were smart to jump on it when you did!
> 
> I hope you're having a great day!



Hey sweetie!  Yep, I'm having a good day...sounds like you are, too!   

And I do love the pebbled Alto!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey sweetie!  Yep, I'm having a good day...*sounds like you are, too!
> *
> And I do love the pebbled Alto!




It is a good day for me!


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Time for a citrus color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangerine Dillens......it's beautiful in SD today but we're headed to the deep freeze again.   This should help heat things up!
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, thanks for bringing us some warmth  and sunshine . It was in the high 40's here today as well..........yep back to the deep freeze tomorrow. Love the tangerine!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> *FINALLY!!!!  *    Red tartan Nina has been put away after her holiday duties and I have moved into my Alto Pebbled Hobo.
> 
> SIGH...


Sarah, your bag is so stunning......oh my. So glad you got her.......I am jealous.....but in a good way . kc


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the color!  Tangerine and Mandarin are about the same in color and I'm still carrying "Mandi"!  It's a beautiful day here also.  It's sunny and almost 50 today!  I hear that's suppose to change drastically tomorrow so we'll enjoy this day as much as we can!
> 
> 
> I love your satchel and wallet!  Thanks for sharing!  I hope you're enjoying the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> 
> Every time I see this bag I see more things to love!  I love the hardware and the stitching on the strap! And I love the tassel.  There is so much attention to detail!  I agree with Sue, you were smart to jump on it when you did!
> 
> 
> I hope you're having a great day!


Hi SIU Mom, glad you got a break from the weather today as well.......to bad it is short lived.... kc


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, thanks for bringing us some warmth  and sunshine . *It was in the high 40's here today as well*..........yep back to the deep freeze tomorrow. Love the tangerine!  kc


 
Gotta love a day this warm at the end of December!  Spring's just around the corner somewhere!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, your bag is so stunning......oh my. So glad you got her.......I am jealous.....but in a good way . kc



Thanks, KC!  I know exactly what you mean...I feel the same way when I see your Montecatini!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi SIU Mom, glad you got a break from the weather today as well.......to bad it is short lived.... kc





Hi KC!


Thanks! I'm just happy the break came on a day when I'm off.  I'm usually at work all day and people are coming in telling us how nice it is outside and by the time I get off the temp has dropped 20 degrees!   We drove passed Soldier Field this afternoon and when I looked at it I thought about all the people who are going to be there tomorrow for the Bears-Packers game.....freezing!


I'm happy you were able to enjoy the temp where you are today!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm just happy the break came on a day when I'm off. I'm usually at work all day and people are coming in telling us how nice it is outside and by the time I get off the temp has dropped 20 degrees!  We drove passed Soldier Field this afternoon and when I looked at it *I thought about all the people who are going to be there tomorrow for the Bears-Packers game.....freezing!*
> 
> 
> I'm happy you were able to enjoy the temp where you are today!


 

Yes, while all of those cheese heads are freezing their tuckus's off we will be chatting on TPF and Sue will get us started with a thread "Week......(I dont know what football week it is, but Sue does) and we will support our teams that way . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yes, while all of those cheese heads are freezing their tuckus's off we will be chatting on TPF and Sue will get us started with a thread "Week......(*I dont know what football week it is, but Sue does)* and we will support our teams that way . kc






  It's the last week of the regular season, Week 17.  And I'll  also support my team through Sue's thread and from the comfort of my couch!  I don't know what's at stake for the Packers, but I'm sure your DH and my DH will be doing a lot of yelling at the TV.  For different reasons, of course.  The Bears must beat the Packers to make it to the playoffs.  I'm not sure what happens to the Packers if they win.


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> * It's the last week of the regular season, Week 17*.  And I'll  also support my team through Sue's thread and from the comfort of my couch!  I don't know what's at stake for the Packers, but I'm sure your DH and my DH will be doing a lot of yelling at the TV.  For different reasons, of course.  The Bears must beat the Packers to make it to the playoffs.  I'm not sure what happens to the Packers if they win.


 
Thanks for this reminder, GF!      Now I don't have to try to remember what week it is!!    I'll go start a thread for anyone ready to talk a little football!  See you on it!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thanks for this reminder, GF!      Now I don't have to try to remember what week it is!!   * I'll go start a thread for anyone ready to talk a little football!  See you on it!
> *
> 
> Sue




Mornin' Sue!:kiss:


I'm ready whenever you are!  I think I'll work on a new pic in the meantime.......


----------



## MrsKC

Seriously girls-- this beauty has been in my closet for months. I forgot how lovely she was......she is so soft. I remember what a great deal I got her for on ILD. I have moved in .......kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful, KC!   She looks like the offspring of a flo satchel and the last TSV!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, KC! She looks like the offspring of a flo satchel and the last TSV!


 

I know she does but she is the elder sister !!. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

I notice that the TSV is now available in IVORY... Oh, dear.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I notice that the TSV is now available in IVORY... Oh, dear.


 
That will be very pretty. A ban is so difficult.......and so is a budget!!  kc


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I notice that the TSV is now available in IVORY... Oh, dear.


 
Oh!  I wish I hadn't read this.  

I managed to not purchase the TSV because I didn't need any of the colors.  However, an ivory bag I could maybe justify.  Hmmmm.....she's on "wait list" right now so I have time to think about it!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

She is a beauty kc


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> She is a beauty kc



Thank you, LG.


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Seriously girls-- this beauty has been in my closet for months. I forgot how lovely she was......she is so soft. I remember what a great deal I got her for on ILD. I have moved in .......kc


 

I got so interested in a ivory TSV that I forgot to comment on your satchel.  I love the two tone look in this style!  


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Seriously girls-- this beauty has been in my closet for months. I forgot how lovely she was......she is so soft. I remember what a great deal I got her for on ILD. I have moved in .......kc





I love your satchel!   She's beautiful!


----------



## lovemylovesjw

love my all weather leather


----------



## Honeytown

lovemylovesjw said:


> love my all weather leather


Ohh, pretty color on this bag, Love it!


----------



## LitGeek

Out and about with my red flo satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Out and about with my red flo satchel



Swoooooooooooooooooooooon.      I love that bag!


----------



## StillPooh

LitGeek said:


> Out and about with my red flo satchel


So pretty! And very smooth. Next Flo I buy will be in person, so I can get one like that.


----------



## DooneyDucky

KC, I'm dying to add that bag to my collection but I can't find it anywhere. Who has it?


That red Flo is amazing, too! My next bag has to be RED!


----------



## StillPooh

DooneyDucky said:


> KC, I'm dying to add that bag to my collection but I can't find it anywhere. Who has it?


Dooney.com has the Florentine satchel available in red. And for the next two days at least, you can still get easy pay!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Darn. I'm maxed out from Christmas so it will have to wait a bit. Still keeping her on my short list!


----------



## StillPooh

I am hoping Dooney will change their minds and keep their easy pay program.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillPooh said:


> I am hoping Dooney will change their minds and keep their easy pay program.



Has anyone called them to confirm?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sneaking in a gratuitous photo of my Alto Pebbled.     I'll be toting this one for a while, ladies.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Sneaking in a gratuitous photo of my Alto Pebbled.     I'll be toting this one for a while, ladies.


Prettiest taupe bag ever


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Swoooooooooooooooooooooon.      I love that bag!


Thank you! This is only her second outing and she definitely deserves to get out of the closet more.



StillPooh said:


> So pretty! And very smooth. Next Flo I buy will be in person, so I can get one like that.



This came from Dooney.com and it was just the luck of the draw. I do love how smooth she is. I also love my ivy (more pebbled one) too...it actually has been carried quite a bit more.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Prettiest taupe bag ever



Thanks LG.  I'm totally agreeing with you!


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> I got so interested in a ivory TSV that I forgot to comment on your satchel. I love the two tone look in this style!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
No problem, Sue........I completely understand about purse distractions and thank you! 




RuedeNesle said:


> I love your satchel! She's beautiful!


 
Thank you ma'am .


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Has anyone called them to confirm?


I never got around to calling today as I was out and about. I will try to remember to call tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsKC

lovemylovesjw said:


> love my all weather leather


A vintage beauty for sure!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Out and about with my red flo satchel


 

Oh seriously GF .........so stunning.   kc


----------



## MrsKC

DooneyDucky said:


> KC, I'm dying to add that bag to my collection but I can't find it anywhere. Who has it?
> 
> 
> That red Flo is amazing, too! My next bag has to be RED!


 

Do you mean my black and tan dillen bag that I posted yesterday? If so, Dooney no longer has it..... but they do have this style which is similar. If I find one somewhere I will let you know. kc
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60603&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Has anyone called them to confirm?


 

I tried to but got put on hold for to long and had to hang up....




MiaBorsa said:


> Sneaking in a gratuitous photo of my Alto Pebbled.  I'll be toting this one for a while, ladies.


 

Honestly, that is one of the most beautiful bags ever!!  kc


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Oh seriously GF .........so stunning.   kc


Thanks kc!


----------



## DooneyDucky

MrsKC said:


> Do you mean my black and tan dillen bag that I posted yesterday? If so, Dooney no longer has it..... but they do have this style which is similar. If I find one somewhere I will let you know. kc
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60603&sitex=10020:22372:US


Yep! That's the one! I'm in love with it.  I may just have to try out the other one then.


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> Sneaking in a gratuitous photo of my Alto Pebbled.     I'll be toting this one for a while, ladies.



As someone else said, I'm totally jealous but in a good way!


----------



## LitGeek

I called Dooney CS this morning and it is official...Dooney is canceling their EP program :rain: Today is the last day EP will be offered.


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> I called Dooney CS this morning and it is official...Dooney is canceling their EP program :rain: Today is the last day EP will be offered.


 
Oh dear, desperate times call for desperate measures...........ullhair:ullhair:  kc


----------



## StillPooh

LitGeek said:


> I called Dooney CS this morning and it is official...Dooney is canceling their EP program :rain: Today is the last day EP will be offered.



I wonder if QVC bullied them into it? Because too many people were buying directly from Dooney and avoiding the insane S&H the Q charges?


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> I wonder if QVC bullied them into it? Because too many people were buying directly from Dooney and avoiding the insane S&H the Q charges?


 
You know I really thought the same thing......


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> I called Dooney CS this morning and it is official...Dooney is canceling their EP program :rain: Today is the last day EP will be offered.



  Jeeze.  Thanks for the update, LG.  I guess all good things do come to an end.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Honestly, that is one of the most beautiful bags ever!!  kc





HarliRexx said:


> As someone else said, I'm totally jealous but in a good way!



You guys are too sweet.    Thanks.


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> Sneaking in a gratuitous photo of my Alto Pebbled.  I'll be toting this one for a while, ladies.


 

This is gorgous!  I was just looking at this bag on their site--the stock pic doesn't convey how smooshy it really seems to be but your pic sure does.  LOVE IT.  Dooney does have the greatest leather.  They sure know how to do the color Taupe nice, too.  I always thought DB AWL Taupe was super pretty also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> This is gorgous!  I was just looking at this bag on their site--the stock pic doesn't convey how smooshy it really seems to be but your pic sure does.  LOVE IT.  Dooney does have the greatest leather.  They sure know how to do the color Taupe nice, too.  I always thought DB AWL Taupe was super pretty also.



Thank you...I am totally in love with this bag!  It's smooshy and wonderful!    And I agree about Dooney leathers and their taupe color; it has always been one of my favorites.  The Alto taupe is only slightly more "gray" than the Dillen, but you have to see them side-by-side in natural light to notice.


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> *FINALLY!!!! *Red tartan Nina has been put away after her holiday duties and I have moved into my Alto Pebbled Hobo.
> 
> SIGH...


 
Are the Alto Pebbled Hobo's LE?  The Dooney site only has Black and Fushia listed; both are out of stock....Are these gone forever then? 
Such a beautiful bag!  The leather looks wonderful but Dooney's leather is always fantastic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> Are the Alto Pebbled Hobo's LE?  The Dooney site only has Black and Fushia listed; both are out of stock....Are these gone forever then?
> Such a beautiful bag!  The leather looks wonderful but Dooney's leather is always fantastic.



Yes, they were Limited Editions.  I'm so glad I got one!

Oh, and BTW, I watched the BB marathon for the past several days; last night was the finale and I hated to see the ending again.  :cry:  That was one of the best TV shows EVER.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, they were Limited Editions.  I'm so glad I got one!
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I watched the BB marathon for the past several days; last night was the finale and I hated to see the ending again.  :cry:  That was one of the best TV shows EVER.


 
I wonder if fuchsia or black will come back in stock.  I asked for an email if they do!

Now....the dumb question of the day....what is the "BB" marathon?  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I wonder if fuchsia or black will come back in stock.  I asked for an email if they do!
> 
> Now....the dumb question of the day....what is the "BB" marathon?
> 
> 
> Sue



Someone posted recently that they called about the pebbled Alto and were told that they are all sold out and won't be getting any more...but you know how that is.  They might have an order that hasn't arrived from Italy or something.  

BB is "Breaking Bad."


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Someone posted recently that they called about the pebbled Alto and were told that they are all sold out and won't be getting any more...but you know how that is.  They might have an order that hasn't arrived from Italy or something.
> 
> *BB is "Breaking Bad*."


 

Thank you!  I've never watched it before.  It must be a good series!  

I might buy a fuchsia Pebbled Alto hobo if she becomes available....your taupe one has enticed me into considering a bag without a zip top!  

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thank you!  I've never watched it before.  It must be a good series!
> 
> I might buy a fuchsia Pebbled Alto hobo if she becomes available....your taupe one has enticed me into considering a bag without a zip top!
> 
> Sue



It's a fantastic series, Sue.  I hated for it to end!  If you have NetFlix, you can watch the entire series.  (JailNurse's avatar is the main character from BB.  )

And the Pebbled Alto is fabulous.  This is one bag I paid full price for and I feel that it is worth EVERY PENNY, and more.


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> Thank you!  I've never watched it before.  It must be a good series!
> 
> I might buy a fuchsia Pebbled Alto hobo if she becomes available....your taupe one has enticed me into considering a bag without a zip top!
> 
> Sue


I called about the fuchsia this morning and they said it is definitely sold out and will be removed from the website


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you...I am totally in love with this bag!  It's smooshy and wonderful!    And I agree about Dooney leathers and their taupe color; it has always been one of my favorites.  The Alto taupe is only slightly more "gray" than the Dillen, but you have to see them side-by-side in natural light to notice.



Yummy taupe bags! That Chelsea in Taupe is still on my wish list and I am also wanting it in the B&W!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Yummy taupe bags! That Chelsea in Taupe is still on my wish list and I am also wanting it in the B&W!


The B&W Chelsea is STUNNING, and I don't even like white bags!      I thought I might trade Chelsea in to get a Montecatini, but every time I pull her out of the closet I fall in love again.  She's a great bag but kind of big and heavy.


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> I called about the fuchsia this morning and they said it is definitely sold out and will be removed from the website


 
Well, okay.  I guess I won't be getting one!  Like it or not, the word will have to be "NEXT"!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a fantastic series, Sue.  I hated for it to end!  If you have NetFlix, you can watch the entire series.  (*JailNurse's avatar is the main character from BB.* )
> 
> And the Pebbled Alto is fabulous.  This is one bag I paid full price for and I feel that it is worth EVERY PENNY, and more.


 
I think it was on a channel I get so maybe I can see some of the episodes as repeats or something.  I don't have NetFlix right now.

Do I know who JailNurse is?  (I feel like I am asking many questions today.  )

From what LG posted I'm guess that there are no more Pebbled Alto Hobo's to be ordered.  I guess I'll continue to drool over yours!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Do I know who JailNurse is?  (I feel like I am asking many questions today.  )
> 
> From what LG posted I'm guess that there are no more Pebbled Alto Hobo's to be ordered.  I guess I'll continue to drool over yours!
> 
> Sue



JailNurse posted a few posts back.  When I saw her avatar, it started the whole "Breaking Bad" conversation.   

I am SO GLAD I got that pebbled Alto.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> JailNurse posted a few posts back.  When I saw her avatar, it started the whole "Breaking Bad" conversation.
> 
> I am SO GLAD I got that pebbled Alto.


 
Thanks, Sarah!  I apparently hadn't read far enough back in this thread!

Happy New Year, everyone!  


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi All!  I'm new here and am so excited to find a forum to discuss my favorite subject, Dooney & Bourke purses.  Nice to meet all of you. 

I am carrying my Christmas present, my Croco Fino satchel in Cognac. It's the one in my profile picture. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> Hi All!  I'm new here and am so excited to find a forum to discuss my favorite subject, Dooney & Bourke purses.  Nice to meet all of you.
> 
> I am carrying my Christmas present, my Croco Fino satchel in Cognac. It's the one in my profile picture.


Such a pretty bag! 

And :welcome2:


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Hi All!  I'm new here and am so excited to find a forum to discuss my favorite subject, Dooney & Bourke purses.  Nice to meet all of you.
> 
> I am carrying my Christmas present, my Croco Fino satchel in Cognac. It's the one in my profile picture.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Welcome and that is a beautiful bag! kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Hi All!  I'm new here and am so excited to find a forum to discuss my favorite subject, Dooney & Bourke purses.  Nice to meet all of you.
> 
> I am carrying my Christmas present, my Croco Fino satchel in Cognac. It's the one in my profile picture.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Howdy and welcome!   Great Christmas present!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone!  I've just finished reading the many pages on the TSV Pebbled Leather Domed Buckle Satchel thread.  Loved all your pictures and posts. That was the bag that converted me to a satchel girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I wonder if fuchsia or black will come back in stock.  I asked for an email if they do!
> 
> Now....the dumb question of the day....what is the "BB" marathon?
> 
> 
> Sue



Well, how odd.   I just looked at the black pebbled Alto hobo and it's showing IN STOCK.     Maybe they didn't want anyone getting EP on it, lol.

And speaking of EP, it's still showing on the website.  I guess their webbie is taking a holiday which could work out for someone buying online today.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, how odd.   I just looked at the black pebbled Alto hobo and it's showing IN STOCK.     Maybe they didn't want anyone getting EP on it, lol.
> 
> And speaking of EP, it's still showing on the website.  I guess their webbie is taking a holiday which could work out for someone buying online today.



Oh the temptation!!! Can barely make it 24 hrs into the new budget!!! I must show some restraint!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh the temptation!!! Can barely make it 24 hrs into the new budget!!! I must show some restraint!


----------



## carterazo

Teardrop hobo in white


----------



## MrsKC

This is new from ild. The things I really liked that caused me to order this were the strap drop, color, can take the weather,  is light weight but what I really really liked was the hardware on the strap. Plus she was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This is new from ild. The things I really liked that caused me to order this were the strap drop, color, can take the weather,  is light weight but what I really really liked was the hardware on the strap. Plus she was fairly inexpensive.



Juliette is a stunner, KC!   And what a great price on that bag.  I almost bought the camel before Christmas and now I'm kicking myself because it sold out.  Enjoy your beautiful new hobo.

ETA--OMG, the camel is back in stock!   ARGH.


----------



## StillPooh

MrsKC said:


> This is new from ild. The things I really liked that caused me to order this were the strap drop, color, can take the weather,  is light weight but what I really really liked was the hardware on the strap. Plus she was fairly inexpensive.


She's lovely, but an 8.5" strap drop is at least an inch and a half too short for me. In Dooney bags, I am pretty much limited to satchels and totes for that reason. I'm still trying to decide if the 10" drop on the Smith would be enough to suit me.


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> She's lovely, but an 8.5" strap drop is at least an inch and a half too short for me. In Dooney bags, I am pretty much limited to satchels and totes for that reason. I'm still trying to decide if the 10" drop on the Smith would be enough to suit me.


 

Is 8.5 what it says? It is way more than that. I would measure for you but she is currently stuffed and stored.......It feels like a 10-11 inch to me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Juliette is a stunner, KC! And what a great price on that bag. I almost bought the camel before Christmas and now I'm kicking myself because it sold out. Enjoy your beautiful new hobo.
> 
> ETA--OMG, the camel is back in stock! ARGH.


 
Camel back in stock..........decisions decisions Sarah. Like I said before, *Ban *and *Budget* should be bad words!! kc


----------



## LitGeek

Gorgeous bag kc!!! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Camel back in stock..........decisions decisions Sarah. Like I said before, *Ban *and *Budget* should be bad words!! kc



How does the Juliette compare in size to your Montecatani, KC?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> How does the Juliette compare in size to your Montecatani, KC?


 
They are similar. I dont know the measurements off the top of my head. The Montecatini has the center divider and this one does not. Both large enough for full size wallets, cosmetic bag, etc including an ipad. The Juliette also has feet and my Montecatini does not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> They are similar. I dont know the measurements off the top of my head. The Montecatini has the center divider and this one does not. Both large enough for full size wallets, cosmetic bag, etc including an ipad. The Juliette also has feet and my Montecatini does not.



I am so excited to see the Montecatini!   Seems like it's taking FOREVER to get here.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so excited to see the Montecatini! Seems like it's taking FOREVER to get here.


 
She is taking forever.............I think you said Tuesday........cant wait to see your pictures and hear your thoughts!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This is new from ild. The things I really liked that caused me to order this were the strap drop, color, can take the weather,  is light weight but what I really really liked was the hardware on the strap. Plus she was fairly inexpensive.


I saw that bag on iLD and it caught my eye for sure. The hardware is also what I liked. I had to pass it up though because I have a couple already on my wish list and I can't afford anymore. Very, very nice.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I saw that bag on iLD and it caught my eye for sure. The hardware is also what I liked. I had to pass it up though because I have a couple already on my wish list and I can't afford anymore. Very, very nice.



Thank you. Should be a good investment


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is taking forever.............I think you said Tuesday........cant wait to see your pictures and hear your thoughts!



If she's as fabulous as I think she will be, I'm thinking about getting the navy, too.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> If she's as fabulous as I think she will be, *I'm thinking about getting the navy, too.*


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> If she's as fabulous as I think she will be, I'm thinking about getting the navy, too.


She is definitely as fabulous as you think  I am hoping to grab this in blue too  The color is SO pretty IRL and I think it would be perfect for spring and summer! Might as well add the red while we are at it :lolots:


----------



## Cari49

Hello all. I'm still carrying my newest Dooney, the chestnut Smith. Am loving this bag. And I'm enjoying this purse forum.  So glad I heard about this place from someone on YouTube.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> She is definitely as fabulous as you think  I am hoping to grab this in blue too  The color is SO pretty IRL and I think it would be perfect for spring and summer! Might as well add the red while we are at it :lolots:



  I have a couple of red hobos, so thank goodness I can pass on the red Montecatini!!  If the awful winter storms hold my package up any longer, I'm going to FREAK out!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cari49 said:


> Hello all. I'm still carrying my newest Dooney, the chestnut Smith. Am loving this bag. And I'm enjoying this purse forum.  So glad I heard about this place from someone on YouTube.



Chestnut is my favorite color in the florentines!    We're glad you joined us, Cari.


----------



## Twoboyz

I love the chestnut in the florentine too, and many other styles as well. I love it in the nubuk and dillen.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a couple of red hobos, so thank goodness I can pass on the red Montecatini!!  If the awful winter storms hold my package up any longer, I'm going to FREAK out!!


So sorry they are taking so long to deliver your beautiful new bag   Fingers crossed you will get lucky and your bag will arrive on Monday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> This is new from ild. The things I really liked that caused me to order this were the strap drop, color, can take the weather,  is light weight but what I really really liked was the hardware on the strap. Plus she was fairly inexpensive.





Hi KC!  Sounds like you love everything about this bag! I really like the hardware on the strap too. And with the slouch of the bag the strap drop is great for coat wearing season!


Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> So sorry they are taking so long to deliver your beautiful new bag   Fingers crossed you will get lucky and your bag will arrive on Monday!



It's scheduled for TUESDAY.  ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH.   I swear, it has been stuck in New Jersey for 5 days now.


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a fantastic series, Sue. I hated for it to end! If you have NetFlix, you can watch the entire series. (JailNurse's avatar is the main character from BB. )
> 
> And the Pebbled Alto is fabulous. This is one bag I paid full price for and I feel that it is worth EVERY PENNY, and more.


 
It's hard to find good TV now.  I just love that bag!  Definetely worth full price!  Dooney leather just never falls short; it is always great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> It's hard to find good TV now.  I just love that bag!  Definetely worth full price!  Dooney leather just never falls short; it is always great.



You are so right about good TV, and my two favorite series ended...  Breaking Bad and Dexter.   

I'm still carrying the Alto and absolutely love it.  Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's scheduled for TUESDAY.  ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH.   I swear, it has been stuck in New Jersey for 5 days now.


 
*Sarah*, maybe it is taking so long because they are sending YOUR bag from Italy ??


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share


 
Twoboyz, oh my she is such a beauty...........you are making me want one . Lovely!!  kc


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Twoboyz, oh my she is such a beauty...........you are making me want one . Lovely!!  kc


Thank you. I hope you decide to get one. I think you will love  it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share




Mornin' Twoboyz! 


Congrats on getting your beautiful bag at a great price!  I'm sure she will soften in time.  You also did a great job posting the pic! Looking forward to seeing more of your beauties!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love the croco fino! Not only is it beautiful but the leather feels amazing and durable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share



Lovely!   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## hufflepuff

i've had their cupcake handbag in blue as my first ever purse~


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone!


----------



## c0ldpiece

Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel


----------



## DooneyDucky

My new Double Handle Ostrich tote in green.


----------



## StillWG

c0ldpiece said:


> Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel


 


DooneyDucky said:


> My new Double Handle Ostrich tote in green.


 
Both of these bags are beauties!

Today I have to be home due to weather but tomorrow I'm going to carry the hybrid of the two of them:







I haven't had them on an outing for a while....so it's their turn!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> Both of these bags are beauties!
> 
> Today I have to be home due to weather but tomorrow I'm going to carry the hybrid of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had them on an outing for a while....so it's their turn!
> 
> 
> Sue


SO pretty sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Both of these bags are beauties!
> 
> Today I have to be home due to weather but tomorrow I'm going to carry the hybrid of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had them on an outing for a while....so it's their turn!
> 
> 
> Sue



Pretty set, Sue!  I need to swap bags but I can't seem to make myself move out of the pebbled hobo.


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Both of these bags are beauties!
> 
> Today I have to be home due to weather but tomorrow I'm going to carry the hybrid of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had them on an outing for a while....so it's their turn!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue, the blue is so cheerful . kc


----------



## StillWG

Thanks, GFs!  

We need a little bright blue around here!  

Sarah, if your new bag arrives tomorrow as scheduled, you'll have a BIG incentive to change out of your beautiful Pebbled Alto hobo!!  I can't wait for the pictures!!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

Yay Sarah, your bag will finally be here  Are you down waiting by the curb yet


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GFs!
> We need a little bright blue around here!
> 
> Sarah, if your new bag arrives tomorrow as scheduled, you'll have a BIG incentive to change out of your beautiful Pebbled Alto hobo!!  I can't wait for the pictures!!
> 
> Sue


Out for delivery!  I hope it hasn't dry-rotted during shipping.  




LitGeek said:


> Yay Sarah, your bag will finally be here  Are you down waiting by the curb yet


It's too COOOOOOOLD out there!!!   I have to lurk around the window, though the UPS guy tortures me by coming to my house last every time.  

Oh...and my navy hobo is coming on Friday.   :sunnies


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> Out for delivery!  I hope it hasn't dry-rotted during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too COOOOOOOLD out there!!!   I have to lurk around the window, though the UPS guy tortures me by coming to my house last every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and my navy hobo is coming on Friday.   :sunnies




By the time you get it it will probably take a few days for it to thaw out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx said:


> By the time you get it it will probably take a few days for it to thaw out!



  So true!


----------



## treasure1977

My Tiny East/West bag
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Very cute!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> It was my first day on the boards when I posted the other day and I couldn't figure out how to post a photo. Here is the beauty I've been carrying since Christmas. I picked her up at the outlet for 30% off and I love her. I think I also would like to get the brown T-Moro, but I'm waiting for the Toledos to arrive before I make anymore purchases. This is the Croco Fino in cognac. She's a little stiff but I think she will soften in time. I love that the rain and snow doesn't hurt her at all. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hopi

treasure1977 said:


> My Tiny East/West bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456729
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Such a cutie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

treasure1977 said:


> My Tiny East/West bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456729
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Cute!  I have always liked the Dooney signature bags.


----------



## MrsKC

treasure1977 said:


> My Tiny East/West bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456729
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That is so cute .


----------



## Nene20122012

Hi ladies this week it is all about my Dillen II satchel with brown vachetta trim! So classy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nene20122012 said:


> Hi ladies this week it is all about my Dillen II satchel with brown vachetta trim! So classy!


She sounds gorgeous!  I love the Dillen leather.


----------



## treasure1977

Thank you. The tiny bag was my first Dooney that I received from my work at 10 yr anniversary.  



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## treasure1977

Nene20122012 said:


> Hi ladies this week it is all about my Dillen II satchel with brown vachetta trim! So classy!




I really like that bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Both of these bags are beauties!
> 
> Today I have to be home due to weather but tomorrow I'm going to carry the hybrid of the two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had them on an outing for a while....so it's their turn!
> 
> 
> Sue




Beautiful color Sue!. I can see the snow through your window  now that I am a decent size computer. Definitely put Ms. Pretty Blue away!!


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> Beautiful color Sue!. I can see the snow through your window  now that I am a decent size computer. Definitely put Ms. Pretty Blue away!!


 
Thanks, hopi!  

My blue Ostrich bag hung out in the house with me during the worst weather and went on an outing for one day before going back into hibernation!  She was fun to carry for a day!


Sue


----------



## LaWaughn

treasure1977 said:


> My Tiny East/West bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456729
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I love the look of this purse. It's like the perfect size.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small Wilson in black. This bag is anything but small.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2464399
> 
> 
> Small Wilson in black. This bag is anything but small.




I really like it!  Live the Black and Tan trim combination. It's a very classy looking bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Twoboyz said:


> I really like it!  Live the Black and Tan trim combination. It's a very classy looking bag.



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful!     I love the Wilson bag.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love how it reminds me of the classic AWL bags. Very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm carrying her today. I also want to share that my 16-year-old son told me that it was a very nice bag. Made me smile and beam with pride...at them both


----------



## Miamilla

So nice! And so cute and sweet of your son!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks


----------



## DooneyDucky

I love that bag! I wish it had a crossbody strap because that's the only thing coming between me and that bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2464399
> 
> 
> Small Wilson in black. This bag is anything but small.




Beautiful!  Very classic looking!



Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying her today. I also want to share that my 16-year-old son told me that it was a very nice bag. Made me smile and beam with pride...at them both
> View attachment 2467537




Your pic is making me re-think this bag.  I love the look of her sitting on your desk!  What a nice thing for your son to say!  My son just says "Another new bag?"  Like father, like son!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> What a nice thing for your son to say!  My son just says "Another new bag?"  Like father, like son!




That's too funny!  My DS and DH say the same thing to me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's too funny!  My DS and DH say the same thing to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!  Very classic looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pic is making me re-think this bag.  I love the look of her sitting on your desk!  What a nice thing for your son to say!  My son just says "Another new bag?"  Like father, like son!




Thanks  I hate to out her away because I like to look at her. My husband says the same thing and he makes fun of my being on a purse forum. My son has always been sweet, but he also tells me when he doesn't like it so much. Not any of my Dooney's though!


----------



## annie1

Black python florentine satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

I love the python!


----------



## annie1

Twoboyz said:


> I love the python!








Loving her more this year


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful colors.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oh my! That python is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

annie1 said:


> View attachment 2468731
> View attachment 2468732
> 
> 
> Loving her more this year





That is a beautiful python bag! I can see why you're loving her more.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BiancaBichon

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying her today. I also want to share that my 16-year-old son told me that it was a very nice bag. Made me smile and beam with pride...at them both
> View attachment 2467537


 

That was really sweet of your son. The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

BiancaBichon said:


> That was really sweet of your son. The bag is gorgeous!




Thank you BiancaBichon


----------



## LitGeek

*annie1* Your python domed satchel is gorgeous!


----------



## LizzieKate

. 

Today I have my nylon satchel in t moro. I love this bag. It is so light and perfect for an everyday bag  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice LizzieKate. I love that leather logo patch up top against the brown 
t-Moro.


----------



## tlo

Day two of "all loaded up and no place to go".  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Day two of "all loaded up and no place to go".  LOL




Bummer!  I know how you feel. I finally got mine out yesterday for one night (okay only to sit in the car while my son practiced)  and today it's snowing so back she went and out came the Croco fino.


----------



## LitGeek

tlo said:


> Day two of "all loaded up and no place to go".  LOL


SO pretty  I may need this in the natural too!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Bummer!  I know how you feel. I finally got mine out yesterday for one night (okay only to sit in the car while my son practiced)  and today it's snowing so back she went and out came the Croco fino.



I bet she looked GORGEOUS sitting in the car!!  Sorry about your weather.  I hope it clears soon for you!!!


----------



## tlo

LitGeek said:


> SO pretty  I may need this in the natural too!



Yes you do!!!!!!!!  

It is a gorgeous bag!!!  Don't make me be the only one that's about to cave!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2473448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Today I have my nylon satchel in t moro. I love this bag. It is so light and perfect for an everyday bag


  Such a cute bag, Lizzie!




tlo said:


> Day two of "all loaded up and no place to go".  LOL



Girl, you need to take a new pic without that plastic wrap.    That bag is SO GORGEOUS!!!    

I'm still carrying my t'moro Stanwich today.   LOVE!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a cute bag, Lizzie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you need to take a new pic without that plastic wrap.    That bag is SO GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I'm still carrying my t'moro Stanwich today.   LOVE!!!



LMAO!  I noticed that after I posted.  The plastic is off.  I'll take a new pic soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> LMAO!  I noticed that after I posted.  The plastic is off.  I'll take a new pic soon.


----------



## LizzieKate

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice LizzieKate. I love that leather logo patch up top against the brown
> t-Moro.


Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

Closet rotation going on. Lovely black croco


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Closet rotation going on. Lovely black croco



Oh, my.     She's a beaut, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, my.     She's a beaut, KC.


 
Thanks Sarah and she can handle the stupid polar vortex, no problem .


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Closet rotation going on. Lovely black croco


Yummy


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Yummy


 
Thanks LG, I do love my croco....


----------



## LitGeek

Did you see there will be some pretty new croco colors for spring? I like the bone color, but then I like the bone color in every collection


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty croco!


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Did you see there will be some pretty new croco colors for spring? I like the bone color, but then I like the bone color in every collection


 
I did see those colors and they are so pretty. I agree about the bones and creamy whites coming out. So very classy looking. I would love to have a creamy white monte but have palpitations thinking I might get something on it........I have some time to decide .


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> I did see those colors and they are so pretty. I agree about the bones and creamy whites coming out. So very classy looking. I would love to have a creamy white monte but have palpitations thinking I might get something on it........I have some time to decide .


Well, you can always do what my gran did with her couches and cover it in plastic :lolots::lolots::lolots:

I definitely want a Mont in both the cream and the natural


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Well, you can always do what my gran did with her couches and cover it in plastic :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> I definitely want a Mont in both the cream and the natural


 
Oh I remember the couches covered in plastic..........ugh........
Do you think you will get both of them (cream and natural)? Do you carry your giovanni much?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Closet rotation going on. Lovely black croco




So pretty. That bag in brown was almost my first Dooney back on New Years Eve in 2012. I ended up getting a Dillen zipper sac instead and then obsessed over the croc until other bags got in the way and helped me forget.  So many Dooney's, so little funds.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty. That bag in brown was almost my first Dooney back on New Years Eve in 2012. I ended up getting a Dillen zipper sac instead and then obsessed over the croc until other bags got in the way and helped me forget.  So many Dooney's, so little funds.



I also have a couple zipper sacs too......they need to get into the rotation as we'll, thanks for the reminder. Yes there are many bags competing for our attention.  
We have plenty of options......is this good or bad?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I also have a couple zipper sacs too......they need to get into the rotation as we'll, thanks for the reminder. Yes there are many bags competing for our attention.
> 
> We have plenty of options......is this good or bad?




It's bad.....no good....bad....good.  That's a tough one.


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> It's bad.....no good....bad....good.  That's a tough one.


 

I vote "wonderful" to have so many to choose from!!  


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> I vote "wonderful" to have so many to choose from!!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue, you are SO right!


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Oh I remember the couches covered in plastic..........ugh........
> Do you think you will get both of them (cream and natural)? Do you carry your giovanni much?


I do hope to get both colors. I have carried my Giovanna a lot this fall/winter, but not once since getting my new Mont and the Stanwich. It is definitely time to put her back into rotation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still carrying my small t'moro Stanwich, but planning to move into either Louise or small natural Flo later today.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my small t'moro Stanwich, but planning to move into either Louise or small natural Flo later today.


Louise


----------



## tlo

After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.


----------



## MrsKC

tlo said:


> After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.


She is beautiful...........is the plastic off ??


----------



## tlo

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful...........is the plastic off ??





OMG!  I get so excited when they arrive I snap a pic right away and then I forget to go back and get one with the plastic off!!  

Yep, it's off!


----------



## MrsKC

tlo said:


> OMG!  I get so excited when they arrive I snap a pic right away and then I forget to go back and get one with the plastic off!!
> 
> Yep, it's off!


I know....me too. She certainly is lovely


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful...........is the plastic off ??



    No, it's like granny's couch.  She leaves the plastic ON.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.



She's a beauty, GF...plastic and all!!!   :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.




Love!!!      I almost bought that very bag, but I thought it was too big for me. After watching the show last night I fell in love all over again, but this time with the natural. I might have to put this one back on my wish list. I love the outside pockets.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Love!!!      I almost bought that very bag, but I thought it was too big for me. After watching the show last night I fell in love all over again, but this time with the natural. I might have to put this one back on my wish list. I love the outside pockets.



You should!!  The natural is gorgeous too!!!  It's a great bag and very comfortable to carry!!!


----------



## tlo

MrsKC said:


> I know....me too. She certainly is lovely



Thank you KC!!!!

I've got to work on taking the pics after it's unwrapped.  LMAO


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> No, it's like granny's couch.  She leaves the plastic ON.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, GF...plastic and all!!!   :kiss:



Thanks honey!!!  I think you need a Kingston in your collection..........just saying'


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Thanks honey!!!  I think you need a Kingston in your collection..........just saying'



OMG...that BONE is making my heart beat faster.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...that BONE is making my heart beat faster.



The bone is gorgeous!  So elegant!!!  It's worth trying!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> The bone is gorgeous!  So elegant!!!  It's worth trying!!!!!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

tlo said:


> After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.


lovely


----------



## tlo

LitGeek said:


> lovely



Thanks LG!  I have really enjoyed this bag!!


----------



## Jnet200

New but just love bags! My duck bag is what I carry often 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Welcome!  I'm fairly new too and love it here. That's a very cute bag!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2478077
> 
> New but just love bags! My duck bag is what I carry often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love that commemorative duck bag!   So cute.   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jnet200

Thanks! Always watching qvc for easy pay on Dooneys!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2478077
> 
> New but just love bags! My duck bag is what I carry often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Love that Crossbody bag!! Iconic Dooney.  Welcome to the Dooney Forum!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2478077
> 
> New but just love bags! My duck bag is what I carry often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Oh love it! Welcome . kc


----------



## LitGeek

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2478077
> 
> New but just love bags! My duck bag is what I carry often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Welcome! What a sweet little duck bag!


----------



## Jnet200

Thank you


----------



## Jnet200

MrsKC said:


> Oh love it! Welcome . kc


thanks!!! You all are sweet!!


----------



## Jnet200

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Love that Crossbody bag!! Iconic Dooney.  Welcome to the Dooney Forum!!!




Thanks! You guys are so sweet! Excited to see what bags you guys are in love!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Feeling vintage today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Feeling vintage today!




That's a beauty KC! I love that taupe color with the tan trim.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beauty KC! I love that taupe color with the tan trim.


 
Thank you ma'am. She will be fine in the dreadful weather today. DH has to take me to the grocery, after someone comes and plows out the driveway.......we need 4WD today..........stupid snow......

I also think he will have to take me to work tomorrow. That means no carrying my new giraffe bag..........need to keep that one under the radar for a bit .


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Feeling vintage today!



Lovely!  A classic!


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> After watching the videos for the 2AM show, I loaded up my Chestnut Kingston today.



This is beautiful!  Does she carry on the shoulder?


----------



## Twoboyz

mrskc said:


> thank you ma'am. She will be fine in the dreadful weather today. Dh has to take me to the grocery, after someone comes and plows out the driveway.......we need 4wd today..........stupid snow......
> 
> I also think he will have to take me to work tomorrow. That means no carrying my new giraffe bag..........need to keep that one under the radar for a bit .


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> This is beautiful!  Does she carry on the shoulder?



Thank you!  Yes, she carries like a dream.  I did let the strap out to the last notch.  Very comfortable bag IMO.

I want another one but I can't decide on a color.  LOL


----------



## tlo

MrsKC said:


> Feeling vintage today!



That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Thank you!  Yes, she carries like a dream.  I did let the strap out to the last notch.  Very comfortable bag IMO.
> 
> I want another one but I can't decide on a color.  LOL



Same here - all the colors are beautiful, I don't think you can go wrong with any.  I'm particularly struck by the black.  Black in the florentine is amazing!  But Ihave too many black bags already, including the florentine shopper.


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Feeling vintage today!


Beautiful  Which vintage bag style is this?


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Same here - all the colors are beautiful, I don't think you can go wrong with any.  I'm particularly struck by the black.  Black in the florentine is amazing!  But Ihave too many black bags already, including the florentine shopper.



I agree!  I have the small flo satchel in black and it is STUNNING!!!

I really love all of the colors.  The ocean blue would be amazing with jeans!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Lovely! A classic!


 


tlo said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!!


 


LitGeek said:


> Beautiful  Which vintage bag style is this?


 
Thanks Ladies and* LG* I am not sure of the official name. I bet I could find it on Horsekeeping and might look later .  kc


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> I agree!  I have the small flo satchel in black and it is STUNNING!!!
> 
> I really love all of the colors.  The ocean blue would be amazing with jeans!



Oh yeah, the ocean blue was the color that I liked the most!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Oh yeah, the ocean blue was the color that I liked the most!



I love it in the ocean blue.  My problem is I love the other colors too!


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> I love it in the ocean blue.  My problem is I love the other colors too!



Yep!  That bone looked beautiful too


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Yep!  That bone looked beautiful too



Yes it did!!!  I want something in the bone, but I'm holding out until I can see the Stanwich in the bone.  I LOVE that bag!!


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful  Which vintage bag style is this?


 
*LG*, if you scroll about 60% down this page: http://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/category/satchels/

This bag is discussed. From what I can tell it is called "Vintage Satchel".  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Feeling vintage today!


Be still my heart!!!   That bag is so gorgeous, KC.


----------



## mellofunny

I carried my pink D&B heart bucket today to church. It's almost Valentine's Day after all! haha 

heart bucket purse: http://www.google.com/search?q=doon..._hearts_bucket%2Fthing%3Fid%3D5723913;300;300


----------



## MiaBorsa

mellofunny said:


> I carried my pink D&B heart bucket today to church. It's almost Valentine's Day after all! haha
> 
> heart bucket purse: http://www.google.com/search?q=doon..._hearts_bucket%2Fthing%3Fid%3D5723913;300;300



Cute bag!   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Be still my heart!!!   That bag is so gorgeous, KC.


 
Thank you Sarah .



MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.


 

Pretty much speechless.....Louise is lovely....and so is her companion!


----------



## MrsKC

mellofunny said:


> I carried my pink D&B heart bucket today to church. It's almost Valentine's Day after all! haha
> 
> heart bucket purse: http://www.google.com/search?q=doon..._hearts_bucket%2Fthing%3Fid%3D5723913;300;300


 

So cute! Welcome to the forum. kc


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.



OMG!  That is breath taking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Pretty much speechless.....Louise is lovely....and so is her companion!


 Thanks, KC.  :kiss:



tlo said:


> OMG!  That is breath taking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   Now you know why I didn't buy the chestnut Coach!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC.  :kiss:
> 
> Now you know why I didn't buy the chestnut Coach!!



Yes, now I understand!!!!


----------



## Jnet200

mellofunny said:


> I carried my pink D&B heart bucket today to church. It's almost Valentine's Day after all! haha
> 
> heart bucket purse: http://www.google.com/search?q=doon..._hearts_bucket%2Fthing%3Fid%3D5723913;300;300



i love those, always wanted one but dooney stop making them so i had to buy the colorful "it" bag...


----------



## tlo

I'm still in Chestnut Kingston.  Minus the plastic :lolots:


----------



## MrsKC

tlo said:


> I'm still in Chestnut Kingston.  Minus the plastic :lolots:


 
Good thing that plastic came off GF .


----------



## tlo

MrsKC said:


> Good thing that plastic came off GF .


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I'm still in Chestnut Kingston.  Minus the plastic :lolots:



   You so crazy.  :kiss:


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> You so crazy.  :kiss:



I'm afraid that's me...........CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.



 Perfection!


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> *LG*, if you scroll about 60% down this page: http://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/category/satchels/
> 
> This bag is discussed. From what I can tell it is called "Vintage Satchel".  kc



Thanks for the info kc! I just adore your bag!!!



tlo said:


> Yes it did!!!  I want something in the bone, but I'm holding out until I can see the Stanwich in the bone.  I LOVE that bag!!



I just know this bag is going to be a knock-out 



mellofunny said:


> I carried my pink D&B heart bucket today to church. It's almost Valentine's Day after all! haha
> 
> heart bucket purse: http://www.google.com/search?q=doon..._hearts_bucket%2Fthing%3Fid%3D5723913;300;300



Cute bag and welcome!


----------



## tlo

LitGeek said:


> Thanks for the info kc! I just adore your bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just know this bag is going to be a knock-out
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag and welcome!



LG, I think the bone Stanwich is going to take our breaths!!

I just checked tracking for my regular T-moro Stanwich and it will be here tomorrow.  YIPPEE!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Perfection!


  



tlo said:


> I just checked tracking for my regular T-moro Stanwich and it will be here tomorrow.  YIPPEE!


----------



## LitGeek

tlo said:


> LG, I think the bone Stanwich is going to take our breaths!!
> 
> I just checked tracking for my regular T-moro Stanwich and it will be here tomorrow.  YIPPEE!


----------



## tlo

Thanks MB & LG!!  I can't wait to get my grubby hands on that tmoro Stanwich!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Thanks MB & LG!!  I can't wait to get my grubby hands on that tmoro Stanwich!!!!!!


  I can't wait to see your pics!!!   Please remove plastic.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm still in Chestnut Kingston.  Minus the plastic :lolots:




Hahaha!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.




That pair is so gorgeous together. Enjoy her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

T's plastic reminds me of a story "Bengal's Gal" posted on the old DF.  She was in a restaurant one time and a woman walked by with a Dooney with the ribbon tags still on her bag.  She said the purse was obviously NOT NEW and the tags were all grubby and worn--so apparently the woman enjoyed displaying the price of her purse.      (And if anyone wanted to know the style number, she could glance at the tag and give it to them.  LMAO)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> T's plastic reminds me of a story "Bengal's Gal" posted on the old DF.  She was in a restaurant one time and a woman walked by with a Dooney with the ribbon tags still on her bag.  She said the purse was obviously NOT NEW and the tags were all grubby and worn--so apparently the woman enjoyed displaying the price of her purse.      (And if anyone wanted to know the style number, she could glance at the tag and give it to them.  LMAO)




Rotflmao! That's great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! That's great.



I hope that doesn't give T any ideas.   LOL!!!    

(Sorry T.  You know I love you more'n my luggage.  :kiss


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That pair is so gorgeous together. Enjoy her!



Thank you, TB!!   :kiss:


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> T's plastic reminds me of a story "Bengal's Gal" posted on the old DF.  She was in a restaurant one time and a woman walked by with a Dooney with the ribbon tags still on her bag.  She said the purse was obviously NOT NEW and the tags were all grubby and worn--so apparently the woman enjoyed displaying the price of her purse.      (And if anyone wanted to know the style number, she could glance at the tag and give it to them.  LMAO)





Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! That's great.



We'll if that happens to tlo or any of us, we have fallen off of the cliff into purse psychosis with an intervention in order! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope that doesn't give T any ideas.   LOL!!!
> 
> (Sorry T.  You know I love you more'n my luggage.  :kiss



Hey!!!!  That's a great idea!  I won't have to write down the name of my bag anymore!!!  Just show 'em the tag!!!!

  Love you too baby cakes!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.



Louise is beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Hey!!!!  That's a great idea!  I won't have to write down the name of my back anymore!!!  Just show 'em the tag!!!!
> 
> Love you too baby cakes!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Louise is beautiful!



Thanks, Rosie!


----------



## accessorygirl2

My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.


----------



## tlo

Oh MY!!  That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!  I think I need something in Crimson!!!!!!

Congrats! It's a beautiful set!


----------



## accessorygirl2

tlo said:


> Oh MY!!  That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!  I think I need something in Crimson!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats! It's a beautiful set!



Thank you! Crimson to me is similar to bordeaux but maybe a little more toward purple than red. Very neutral color, I am very pleased with the shade.


----------



## tlo

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thank you! Crimson to me is similar to bordeaux but maybe a little more toward purple than red. Very neutral color, I am very pleased with the shade.



It's beautiful!!!!!!  I don't have any bordeaux or crimson in my collection.  I need to look into that!


----------



## elbgrl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.



What a beautiful pair!  Congrats!


----------



## mellofunny

Aww you all are so nice, thank you! I like it and it fits everything I need  looking to get a matching wallet for it soon! 

Tried to have your quotes in this post but they're not showing up...I am still very new at this so I'll have to try and figure the quoting thing out...


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.




I'm in love . They are a gorgeous pair.


----------



## LitGeek

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.


Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.



Wow, those are gorgeous!!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moving into "Louise."   Montecatini Small Buckle Hobo in chestnut, with Toledo CCW in chestnut.  Oh, my.


 
That is one Gorgeous set..


----------



## MiaBorsa

yellowbernie said:


> That is one Gorgeous set..



Thank you.


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.


 

Oh that is beautiful! I love crimson!  kc


----------



## Honeytown

I so enjoy seeing everyone's bags here....the Crimson set is glorious, the Coach Madison--Oooh so lovely...!

Today I cheated on Dooney and bought a Brahmin croc hobo which I'm sure you are all familiar with but they were new to me and they made quite a first impression. The sales lady was oh so helpful by telling me I would get 40% off if I paid for it by opening an account (Macy's)...What's a gal to do?  SIGH.


----------



## LitGeek

Honeytown said:


> I so enjoy seeing everyone's bags here....the Crimson set is glorious, the Coach Madison--Oooh so lovely...!
> 
> Today I cheated on Dooney and bought a Brahmin croc hobo which I'm sure you are all familiar with but they were new to me and they made quite a first impression. The sales lady was oh so helpful by telling me I would get 40% off if I paid for it by opening an account (Macy's)...What's a gal to do?  SIGH.


How fantastic! Pictures please


----------



## MiaBorsa

^^  What she said.


----------



## Honeytown

Okay...here you go-- mini "Kathleen" hobo, 12" X 9 1/2".  Dooney makes so many great larger hobos, I chose this littler one for variety. It wasn't that much less expensive than the big one though so I may end up wishing I had gone for the full size. Oh well. I will enjoy her reptilian charm no matter what!   Scary though--having a Macy's card.....


----------



## LitGeek

Honeytown said:


> Okay...here you go-- mini "Kathleen" hobo, 12" X 9 1/2".  Dooney makes so many great larger hobos, I chose this littler one for variety. It wasn't that much less expensive than the big one though so I may end up wishing I had gone for the full size. Oh well. I will enjoy her reptilian charm no matter what!   Scary though--having a Macy's card.....


Oh wow, she is GORGEOUS  Large bags are nice, but I like small ones too for shopping, running errands, and traveling. I bet you will get a lot of use out of this one.


----------



## Honeytown

LitGeek said:


> Oh wow, she is GORGEOUS  Large bags are nice, but I like small ones too for shopping, running errands, and traveling. I bet you will get a lot of use out of this one.


Thank you LitGeek. Yes sometimes you need something simple for quick runs here and there.


----------



## Twoboyz

Honeytown said:


> Okay...here you go-- mini "Kathleen" hobo, 12" X 9 1/2".  Dooney makes so many great larger hobos, I chose this littler one for variety. It wasn't that much less expensive than the big one though so I may end up wishing I had gone for the full size. Oh well. I will enjoy her reptilian charm no matter what!   Scary though--having a Macy's card.....




Love it. It is such a pretty bag, and in that croc, oh my. You are cracking me up with the cheating on Dooney comment because that's how I feel and have sold a lot of my other bags because of it   I had a fuchsia Brahmin in my hand at Macy's discussing the discount with the SA and walked away because I was afraid of that Macy's account. You are a brave woman, but a lucky one  enjoy your new bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honeytown said:


> Okay...here you go-- mini "Kathleen" hobo, 12" X 9 1/2".  Dooney makes so many great larger hobos, I chose this littler one for variety. It wasn't that much less expensive than the big one though so I may end up wishing I had gone for the full size. Oh well. I will enjoy her reptilian charm no matter what!   Scary though--having a Macy's card.....



   Oh my, "Kathleen" is gorgeous!   I love the pecan color and the tassel is so pretty!   Congrats and thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## briallie

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.




So pretty!!!


----------



## tlo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.



AG, I did not need to see this!!

Now that I have, I'm fighting the urge to order!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Toledo!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.


I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here


 

Beautiful choice, MaryBel!  

From the sound of things you might have been executed at dawn by a rabid Seattle fan if you carried the wrong colors!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2484856
> 
> 
> Toledo!


 

She looks great in her "on the go" position, rosie!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2484856
> 
> 
> Toledo!



Look at her riding front and center.  She must be happy to go along for the ride because she's smiling


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here



I have not seen this bag before MaryBel, but she's a stunner.  I love that blue veining, oh my gosh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's back in rotation!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2484856
> 
> 
> Toledo!


 Gorgeous co-pilot, Rosie!



MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here


  Love that, MB!   Makes me want to drag out my croco Collins.  Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Beautiful choice, MaryBel!
> 
> From the sound of things you might have been executed at dawn by a rabid Seattle fan if you carried the wrong colors!
> 
> 
> Sue





Thanks Sue!


I know! I was joking with DH a couple of days ago because we were at Costco and they had seahawks jackets. I was telling them if they loose on Sunday, they will be free on Monday!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I have not seen this bag before MaryBel, but she's a stunner.  I love that blue veining, oh my gosh!





Oh GF! We need to get you up to speed! I love Dooney croco bags. I have them in blue, olive, Bordeaux, wine, red, fuchsia, burnt orange, cognac, plum, ivy and turquoise! All of them with the old scales (bigger like this one).


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's back in rotation!!




Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> She's back in rotation!!




Naturally Gorgeous hahahaha


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF! We need to get you up to speed! I love Dooney croco bags. I have them in blue, olive, Bordeaux, wine, red, fuchsia, burnt orange, cognac, plum, ivy and turquoise! All of them with the old scales (bigger like this one).




I know I'm a late Dooney bloomer!  I started out with the newer Croco fino, but when I saw them I fell hard. I have the cognac and that's the only Croco I have. I like that in the blue too, but I think I like the Ivy too. I want another one but I can't decide on a color so I put it on the back burner for now.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> She's back in rotation!!


Definitely swoon worthy ~ what a pair 



MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here



Super cute!!! Love the blue croco 



elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2484856
> 
> 
> Toledo!



The rouge with the tmoro trim is just gorgeous!  Still can't believe what a steal you got this bag for!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here



Love that blue croco!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> She looks great in her "on the go" position, rosie!
> 
> 
> Sue





Twoboyz said:


> Look at her riding front and center.  She must be happy to go along for the ride because she's smiling





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous co-pilot, Rosie!
> 
> Love that, MB!   Makes me want to drag out my croco Collins.  Hmmmmmmm.





LitGeek said:


> Definitely swoon worthy ~ what a pair
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!! Love the blue croco
> 
> 
> 
> The rouge with the tmoro trim is just gorgeous!  Still can't believe what a steal you got this bag for!



Thanks everyone.  She enjoyed going out today ( me too!) after our snow and ice a few days ago!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> She's back in rotation!!



Oh I love this set, beautiful and classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Simply Gorgeous!





Twoboyz said:


> Naturally Gorgeous hahahaha





LitGeek said:


> Definitely swoon worthy ~ what a pair





elbgrl said:


> Oh I love this set, beautiful and classic!



Thanks, y'all.  :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2479305
> 
> 
> My new and first matching Dooney set: Flo small satchel in Crimson with matching checkbook wallet.




Mornin' AG!


I love your Flo set! Beautiful!



MaryBel said:


> Finally I picked a bag for the weekend...I was trying to find the perfect blue or orange bag for Sunday but since it keeps raining, it was limiting my options...So I went with my blue croco safari.
> 
> 
> I was thinking in carrying by cobalt or navy duffle with a carnelian tassel but I think it's way too obvious and maybe not such a good idea to do around here




 Mornin' MB!


This is a perfect blue!  Yeah, you better be careful "flashin' colors" in Seattle this weekend!



MiaBorsa said:


> She's back in rotation!!




Mornin' Sarah!


Another Beautiful set!


----------



## LizzieKate

I love the older cabriolet styles! I just bought this cute mini version of the cabriolet zip zip on ebay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LizzieKate said:


> I love the older cabriolet styles! I just bought this cute mini version of the cabriolet zip zip on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490270


So pretty!   And those cabriolets are still "Made in the USA."


----------



## LizzieKate

Yes! It is so nice to have a timeless bag with great quality and made in the USA!


----------



## evita.l.cortes

I am carrying my Flo- kelly green!


----------



## Honeytown

!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, it's wonderful! Bet you get a lot of compliments.  

Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> I love the older cabriolet styles! I just bought this cute mini version of the cabriolet zip zip on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490270




Love the color combination on both of those with the tan leather. Very cute mini too


----------



## Twoboyz

evita.l.cortes said:


> I am carrying my Flo- kelly green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490422




What a great pop of color and almost just in time for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## evita.l.cortes

I truly love these bags! I own like eight colors now! I am sooo crazy   &#128540;


----------



## RuedeNesle

LizzieKate said:


> I love the older cabriolet styles! I just bought this cute mini version of the cabriolet zip zip on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490270




Mornin' LK!  


Congrats on your ebay purchase!  I love your bags.  Thanks for the pics!



evita.l.cortes said:


> I am carrying my Flo- kelly green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490422




Morning ELC! 


What a great color!  It's nice to see color in the grey of Winter.  Beautiful!  


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

evita.l.cortes said:


> I truly love these bags! I own like eight colors now! I am sooo crazy   &#128540;




They are addicting  you're not alone


----------



## Twoboyz

Well it's snowing again today so I have my very snow worthy new Logo Lock. I just love this bag! I haven't moved out since she arrived last week.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well it's snowing again today so I have my very snow worthy new Logo Lock. I just love this bag! I haven't moved out since she arrived last week.
> View attachment 2490950



Lovely - and what a great pic!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lovely - and what a great pic!




Thanks.  What's a girl to do while sitting in traffic but take pictures of her purse.


----------



## LitGeek

SO pretty! And I just love the color  You are making me really want this bag


----------



## DooneyDucky

Gorgeous! What kind of leather is the logo lock?


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> SO pretty! And I just love the color  You are making me really want this bag




Thanks LG! Yes if you don't have one yet you need one . I wasn't sure because if fell in love with satchels but this bag is so great


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Gorgeous! What kind of leather is the logo lock?




Thanks DD!  It's made of the pebbled leather so it stands up to the weather nicely. I wear a long black puffy coat all winter long and this color adds such a brightness to it.


----------



## evita.l.cortes

What a lovely pic! I got one in black for my mother she loves it!


----------



## evita.l.cortes

Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

evita.l.cortes said:


> What a lovely pic! I got one in black for my mother she loves it!




Thanks  I'm glad your mother is enjoying it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well it's snowing again today so I have my very snow worthy new Logo Lock. I just love this bag! I haven't moved out since she arrived last week.
> View attachment 2490950



Ridin' shotgun!!      She looks gorgeous, TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ridin' shotgun!!      She looks gorgeous, TB!




Thanks Sarah  I like to have her where I can see her


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well it's snowing again today so I have my very snow worthy new Logo Lock. I just love this bag! I haven't moved out since she arrived last week.
> View attachment 2490950





Happy Finally Friday!


First the snow, then the freezing cold!  It's been a typical week this Winter! 


I love your logo lock! And I think the strap drop is great with your puffy coat.  It's even more beautiful with the scarf draped over it!


Thanks for sharing the pics!


It's suppose to snow again this weekend. (surprise, surprise!)  Be safe!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks RN. Happy Friday  I do love the strap drop of this bag. You be safe as well. 

Take care.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN. Happy Friday  I do love the strap drop of this bag. You be safe as well.
> 
> Take care.




Thanks TB!  I'm going to stay close to home this weekend and watch the Dooney shows when they're on Saturday!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!  I'm going to stay close to home this weekend and watch the Dooney shows when they're on Saturday!




I'll be watching too. I can't wait.


----------



## KABliss

LizzieKate said:


> I love the older cabriolet styles! I just bought this cute mini version of the cabriolet zip zip on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490270


love those cabs... I have the weekender and so cherish it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Chelsea day!   I keep thinking I'll trade her in because she is seriously huge, then  I take her out of the closet I realize she isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Chelsea day!   I keep thinking I'll trade her in because she is seriously huge, then  I take her out of the closet I realize she isn't going anywhere.



She's great Sarah.  Is that the taupe?  I love the color combination.  I had the same relationship with my Chestnut Nubuk Chelsea.  I finally gave her up because she is just too big.  I exchanged her for my Toledo mail satchel.  Everytime I see this bag I regret my decision though.  I might reconsider... I love the little slouch she has going.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Chelsea day!   I keep thinking I'll trade her in because she is seriously huge, then  I take her out of the closet I realize she isn't going anywhere.


Another favorite of mine


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's great Sarah.  Is that the taupe?  I love the color combination.  I had the same relationship with my Chestnut Nubuk Chelsea.  I finally gave her up because she is just too big.  I exchanged her for my Toledo mail satchel.  Everytime I see this bag I regret my decision though.  I might reconsider... I love the little slouch she has going.


 Thanks TB.  Yes, she's taupe.  I wish I didn't love her so much because she is much too big  (and heavy) for me.  I don't carry much in my bag so this is silly.    She is just so pretty.  Sigh.  



LitGeek said:


> Another favorite of mine


   I still look at the sand/black combo and swoon.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  Yes, she's taupe.  I wish I didn't love her so much because she is much too big  (and heavy) for me.  I don't carry much in my bag so this is silly.    She is just so pretty.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I still look at the sand/black combo and swoon.




I hear you!  I only carry a few things too but I insist on carrying that big logo lock around. I love that sand/black too. Gorgeous!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  Yes, she's taupe.  I wish I didn't love her so much because she is much too big  (and heavy) for me.  I don't carry much in my bag so this is silly.    She is just so pretty.  Sigh.
> 
> I still look at the sand/black combo and swoon.


Me too!  but right now I don't need anymore large heavy bags, at least not at full price  Hopefully I can grab this on sale or as an "as-is" at some point! THanks GF you have turned me into a savvy shopper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Chelsea day!   I keep thinking I'll trade her in because she is seriously huge, then  I take her out of the closet I realize she isn't going anywhere.





When my co-workers ask me what I did this weekend, I'm going to leave out the part about staring at the pic of your Chelsea bag most of the weekend!  I love this bag, but I'm afraid she's too heavy for me, so all I can do is stare.  I'm glad today is her day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Me too!  but right now I don't need anymore large heavy bags, at least not at full price  Hopefully I can grab this on sale or as an "as-is" at some point! THanks GF you have turned me into a savvy shopper!


 



RuedeNesle said:


> When my co-workers ask me what I did this weekend, I'm going to leave out the part about staring at the pic of your Chelsea bag most of the weekend!  I love this bag, but I'm afraid she's too heavy for me, so all I can do is stare.  I'm glad today is her day!


  Girl, you are a mess.     :kiss:


----------



## miyacom

I am carry a new eBay purchase. Very nice buy.


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> I am carry a new eBay purchase. Very nice buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495348




What a great twist to the logo lock. Very nice. Congrats on your good find


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> I am carry a new eBay purchase. Very nice buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495348



   Gorgeous bag.


----------



## miyacom

Carrying* Got too excited! Second post since 2007. Will be a regular because I love D&B brand!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> Carrying* Got too excited! Second post since 2007. Will be a regular because I love D&B brand!




I didn't even notice...too busy looking at your bag . Welcome!


----------



## LitGeek

miyacom said:


> I am carry a new eBay purchase. Very nice buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495348


Lovely bag! Welcome


----------



## miyacom

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Hello, ladies! Sharing some pics of my chestnut florentine satchel - this bag just keeps getting better! Borrowed the tassel from my Coach Courtenay in deep port, and threw in some pics of the insides. I use Coach legacy clutches as "organizers" in my bags - this one is deep port. Happy Sunday
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, thanks for looking!


----------



## Jnet200

ktheartscoach said:


> Hello, ladies! Sharing some pics of my chestnut florentine satchel - this bag just keeps getting better! Borrowed the tassel from my Coach Courtenay in deep port, and threw in some pics of the insides. I use Coach legacy clutches as "organizers" in my bags - this one is deep port. Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496965
> View attachment 2496966
> View attachment 2496967
> View attachment 2496969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for looking!



I love your
Pics !!


----------



## LCHallWill

Hi ladies!!! 

Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!

Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag! 

LC


----------



## RuedeNesle

LCHallWill said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!
> 
> Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> LC




LC!


It's SIU MOM!!  It's so good to hear from you.  Congrats on starting Grad School!  I'm sure with work, your son's games and Grad School you are very busy! (Happily busy, I hope!)


I love your satchel!  It's perfect for this time of the year!


Thanks for stopping in!  We know you'll check in when you can. Good luck on your studies!


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> Hello, ladies! Sharing some pics of my chestnut florentine satchel - this bag just keeps getting better! Borrowed the tassel from my Coach Courtenay in deep port, and threw in some pics of the insides. I use Coach legacy clutches as "organizers" in my bags - this one is deep port. Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496965
> View attachment 2496966
> View attachment 2496967
> View attachment 2496969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for looking!




Hi Kt, 

Love your bag all pretty, slouchy, and broken in. I love your idea of embellishing with tassels from other bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> LC




I love that croc!  The color is so pretty.  It sure doesn't look like an okdie . Congrats on Grad School.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LCHallWill

RuedeNesle said:


> LC!
> 
> 
> It's SIU MOM!!  It's so good to hear from you.  Congrats on starting Grad School!  I'm sure with work, your son's games and Grad School you are very busy! (Happily busy, I hope!)
> 
> 
> I love your satchel!  It's perfect for this time of the year!
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in!  We know you'll check in when you can. Good luck on your studies!


Hey SIU MOM! Thank you for the luck...I'll take all I can get!  

I see red is still your favorite color  Hope all is well...good to "see" you!


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> I love that croc!  The color is so pretty.  It sure doesn't look like an okdie . Congrats on Grad School.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Twoboyz...for the compliments and the well wishes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LCHallWill said:


> Hey SIU MOM! Thank you for the luck...I'll take all I can get!
> 
> I see red is still your favorite color  Hope all is well...good to "see" you!





You're welcome!  I thought I would slow down on red by now but I love it as much as I always have!  


Thanks!


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> Well it's snowing again today so I have my very snow worthy new Logo Lock. I just love this bag! I haven't moved out since she arrived last week.
> View attachment 2490950


One of my fav Dooneys! Of the 4 colors I have it in, I'm most obsessed with the Natural...


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> One of my fav Dooneys! Of the 4 colors I have it in, I'm most obsessed with the Natural...




Thanks LC  I'm obsessed with it too!  I didn't think I would be, but I don't know what it is. It just adds a brightness to winter.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Jnet200 said:


> I love your
> Pics !!




Thank you!



Twoboyz said:


> Hi Kt,
> 
> Love your bag all pretty, slouchy, and broken in. I love your idea of embellishing with tassels from other bags. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks! It really is my favorite Dooney of all time &#128525;


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!
> 
> Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> LC



LC!!!!       I was wondering if you would find us!   (It's "SarahW" from Q BB.)   You know I love that croco!   Congrats on grad school; it's great to "see" you.   Come back often and post with us.  We have an "O/T Chat Thread" where we can get caught up.


----------



## LitGeek

ktheartscoach said:


> Hello, ladies! Sharing some pics of my chestnut florentine satchel - this bag just keeps getting better! Borrowed the tassel from my Coach Courtenay in deep port, and threw in some pics of the insides. I use Coach legacy clutches as "organizers" in my bags - this one is deep port. Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496965
> View attachment 2496966
> View attachment 2496967
> View attachment 2496969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for looking!


Oh it it so slouchy! Beautiful bag!



LCHallWill said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!
> 
> Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> LC



Loving that large croco!


----------



## Caledonia

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!  I thought I would slow down on red by now but I love it as much as I always have!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


What's the bag in your avatar? I've never had a red bag (always neutral; the most color I've had is mustard) but that one keeps getting my attention. That and LitGeek's red Florentine satchel (to die for; your pic should be on the Dooney site!), but I prefer shoulder bags.


----------



## LitGeek

Caledonia said:


> What's the bag in your avatar? I've never had a red bag (always neutral; the most color I've had is mustard) but that one keeps getting my attention. That and LitGeek's red Florentine satchel (to die for; your pic should be on the Dooney site!), but I prefer shoulder bags.


Aw thanks


----------



## LitGeek

After carrying my small t-moro Stanwich for a couple of weeks, I moved into my large red Flo Satchel for a dinner party Sat night and then into my Giovanna Satchel yesterday. I will be carrying this one for a while...I forgot how pretty she was  I hope they bring this bag out in that pretty cream color for spring!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> LC!!!!       I was wondering if you would find us!   (It's "SarahW" from Q BB.)   You know I love that croco!   Congrats on grad school; it's great to "see" you.   Come back often and post with us.  We have an "O/T Chat Thread" where we can get caught up.


Hey SarahW!!  I will definitely check out the O/T thread...I may need to vent from time to time about how I should've done this Grad school thing in my twenties  Talk to you soon!


----------



## LCHallWill

LitGeek said:


> Oh it it so slouchy! Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that large croco!


Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> After carrying my small t-moro Stanwich for a couple of weeks, I moved into my large red Flo Satchel for a dinner party Sat night and then into my Giovanna Satchel yesterday. I will be carrying this one for a while...I forgot how pretty she was  I hope they bring this bag out in that pretty cream color for spring!




She is gorgeous, all structured and clean looking.  She's pretty against the background. Nice photo


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> She is gorgeous, all structured and clean looking.  She's pretty against the background. Nice photo


Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caledonia said:


> What's the bag in your avatar? I've never had a red bag (always neutral; the most color I've had is mustard) but that one keeps getting my attention. That and LitGeek's red Florentine satchel (to die for; your pic should be on the Dooney site!), but I prefer shoulder bags.




Mornin' Caledonia!


Thanks very much! It's a Dooney Colette Shopper.  I got it on QVC August, 2011.  To say I love red bags is an understatement!  I honestly was hesitant when I bought my first "everyday" red bag because I thought it would be too much.  Once I got the first one I've been making up for lost time ever since. 


I hope you find a red bag that catches your heart and you'll love carrying!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LitGeek said:


> After carrying my small t-moro Stanwich for a couple of weeks, I moved into my large red Flo Satchel for a dinner party Sat night and then into my Giovanna Satchel yesterday. I will be carrying this one for a while...I forgot how pretty she was  I hope they bring this bag out in that pretty cream color for spring!





Giovanna is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ktheartscoach said:


> Hello, ladies! Sharing some pics of my chestnut florentine satchel - this bag just keeps getting better! Borrowed the tassel from my Coach Courtenay in deep port, and threw in some pics of the insides. I use Coach legacy clutches as "organizers" in my bags - this one is deep port. Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496965
> View attachment 2496966
> View attachment 2496967
> View attachment 2496969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for looking!




Mornin' Ktheartscoach!


I love your Flo satchel and I really love how you're using the Coach clutches as organizers! 


Thanks for the all the pics!


----------



## LitGeek

RuedeNesle said:


> Giovanna is BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered the Alto checkbook wallet from ILD and received it yesterday.   Today it's loaded up with Giovanna!


----------



## Twoboyz

They look great together Sarah.  The perfect companion. Enjoy


----------



## LitGeek

My Giovanna has wallet envy  They are SO pretty together


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered the Alto checkbook wallet from ILD and received it yesterday.   Today it's loaded up with Giovanna!





What a BEAUTIFUL combo Sarah!



LitGeek said:


> *My Giovanna has wallet envy * They are SO pretty together


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> They look great together Sarah.  The perfect companion. Enjoy





LitGeek said:


> My Giovanna has wallet envy  They are SO pretty together





RuedeNesle said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL combo Sarah!



Thanks, ladies.  :kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Some of you may remember me from the QVC Dooney forum (LC Williams)...it's been a long time! I have missed chatting with you ladies  I started Grad School last year, so I haven't had much time for posting...still getting used to this forum, so bear with me!
> 
> Anyway, I broke out an oldie but goodie this weekend...forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> LC





Hey LC!
It's MaryBel (same name as on the Q forum). Glad to see you here!
Congrats on Grad school!


Love your croco satchel! I missed on these and they always catch my attention every time I see one. They are gorgeous!


btw, love your avatar pic!


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> After carrying my small t-moro Stanwich for a couple of weeks, I moved into my large red Flo Satchel for a dinner party Sat night and then into my Giovanna Satchel yesterday. I will be carrying this one for a while...I forgot how pretty she was  I hope they bring this bag out in that pretty cream color for spring!





MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered the Alto checkbook wallet from ILD and received it yesterday.   Today it's loaded up with Giovanna!





Ladies, Giovanna is gorgeous!


----------



## seton

LitGeek said:


> After carrying my small t-moro Stanwich for a couple of weeks, I moved into my large red Flo Satchel for a dinner party Sat night and then into my Giovanna Satchel yesterday. I will be carrying this one for a while...I forgot how pretty she was  I hope they bring this bag out in that pretty cream color for spring!




the leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love the Giovanna Satchel!!   Today I'm carrying my black croco embossed tassel tote (from QVC).   I got it a couple of years ago and I still love it.  It's a structured tote, and structured bags do tend to be my favorites.   Love this bag!


----------



## LitGeek

seton said:


> the leather looks so yummy!



Thanks! And the leather is definitely yummy...it is so smooth 



MaryBel said:


> Ladies, Giovanna is gorgeous!



Thank you!



Katiesmama said:


> Love the Giovanna Satchel!!   Today I'm carrying my black croco embossed tassel tote (from QVC).   I got it a couple of years ago and I still love it.  It's a structured tote, and structured bags do tend to be my favorites.   Love this bag!



Thanks. Oh please post a photo of your croco bag for us


----------



## Katiesmama

LitGeek said:


> Thanks! And the leather is definitely yummy...it is so smooth
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Oh please post a photo of your croco bag for us


I wish I could post pics.   I'm hopelessly challenged when it comes to figuring out how to do stuff like that.   If you check the QVC website though, you'll still find a pic of one.  It might be the olive green, or maybe they're still showing black, I'm not sure.   It came with a little accessory piece too, that I keep my phone and nook charging cords in


----------



## miyacom

I got my Stanwich trade in today! She is beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Congrats she's lovely!


----------



## LitGeek

She certainly is beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> I got my Stanwich trade in today! She is beautiful!




She sure is!  Congrats and enjoy her. The Stanwich is one if my favorites!


----------



## miyacom

Thanks!! I have one more trade credit and I am down to the Clayton satchel or the Amazon Lucia. I already have 7 flo satchels and am thinking the Lucia would a new look. Thoughts?


----------



## LitGeek

miyacom said:


> Thanks!! I have one more trade credit and I am down to the Clayton satchel or the Amazon Lucia. I already have 7 flo satchels and am thinking the Lucia would a new look. Thoughts?


Definitely the Lucia!


----------



## apurselover

Carrying my new Crocofino satchel in T-moro brown. I love the structure of the bag. Ugly work keys attached =D


----------



## Twoboyz

apurselover said:


> Carrying my new Crocofino satchel in T-moro brown. I love the structure of the bag.
> View attachment 2502984




Gorgeous!  I love this bag. I have the cognac and had a hard time deciding on a color. The t-Moro is beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## miyacom

Pretty and elegant! Wish they hd that


----------



## miyacom

Wish they had that one in stock.


----------



## miyacom

How often do you switch purses? I do everyday. Anybody else change everyday?


----------



## DooneyDucky

I love the structure of the croc, too. The leather has a nice, substantial feel to it like it wouldn't be easily damaged.


I change purses whenever I get a whim- usually every 2-3 weeks and when I get a new one.


----------



## Twoboyz

I change purses fairly often, maybe once a week or every few days. It depends how much I like the one I'm carrying.


----------



## RuedeNesle

miyacom said:


> How often do you switch purses? I do everyday. Anybody else change everyday?





I usually change once or twice a week.  When I was "closet divin' " I changed handbags every day for about two weeks.  But I've been carrying my MK mandarin tote since 12/06!  It has worked so well this winter.  I was thinking of pulling out one of my red bags for Valentine's Day, but I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

apurselover said:


> Carrying my new Crocofino satchel in T-moro brown. I love the structure of the bag. Ugly work keys attached =D


----------



## apurselover

RuedeNesle said:


> This bag is so beautiful I didn't even notice the keys!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new satchel!



Thank you!


----------



## apurselover

miyacom said:


> How often do you switch purses? I do everyday. Anybody else change everyday?



I don't have enough purses right now to have the liberty to switch up often. I'm working on building a small collection (with time)...then I would mostly carry a purse for a month them switch up.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

apurselover said:


> Carrying my new Crocofino satchel in T-moro brown. I love the structure of the bag. Ugly work keys attached =D


----------



## TotallyTaupe

miyacom said:


> I got my Stanwich trade in today! She is beautiful!


Wowza! That is one gorgeous purse. 

May I ask, what is the name of the color? It looks mustard-tan to me...


----------



## miyacom

It is natural. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I guess you ladies know which Dooney I am carrying today.......lol


----------



## apurselover

miyacom said:


> Pretty and elegant! Wish they hd that



I'm going to say thanks although I'm not sure this was meant for me &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

OMG!  Gorgeous!  She's glowing for sure. I love her against your orange coat  congrats.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> OMG!  Gorgeous!  She's glowing for sure. I love her against your orange coat  congrats.




Thanks TB!!


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> I guess you ladies know which Dooney I am carrying today.......lol
> 
> View attachment 2504451




wow! wonderful colors!


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> wow! wonderful colors!




Thanx!


----------



## miyacom

apurselover said:


> I'm going to say thanks although I'm not sure this was meant for me &#128522;




I was saying that I wish they had it in stock. Hit send prior to completing sentence.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a "cheat day" for me!!   Coach Lindsey.


----------



## Twoboyz

She's very pretty. The hardware really pops.


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a "cheat day" for me!!   Coach Lindsey.




What a beautiful bag! Love the color!


----------



## miyacom

Just curious, how many bags do you own? Your collection is awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a "cheat day" for me!!




Sarah!!  I ABSOLUTELY LOVE that wallet!  What style and how old is it?  Does it come in other colors?  I must have it!!!!


----------



## aussieinhi

Years later I still get a ton of compliments every time I take this little one out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, everyone!   

GG--the wallet is called the Madison Crisscross accordion zip.  I think it's about 2 years old.  Here's one in blush pink...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...F-/111257084420?pt=Wallet&hash=item19e7706204


----------



## LitGeek

I moved into Miss Ivy for the afternoon.


----------



## LitGeek

*MiaBorsa* I would gladly cheat on my Dooneys with that gorgeous pair  

*aussieinhi* your little Dooney is so cute!


----------



## LCHallWill

MaryBel said:


> Hey LC!
> It's MaryBel (same name as on the Q forum). Glad to see you here!
> Congrats on Grad school!
> 
> 
> Love your croco satchel! I missed on these and they always catch my attention every time I see one. They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> btw, love your avatar pic!


Hey MaryBel!

Thank you...for the Grad school congrats and avatar pic Grad school is kicking my butt...but I'm determined to finish!

I've been so obsessed with Florentine that I had completely forgotten about my croco collection! Time to  give them some shine too


----------



## LCHallWill

SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a "cheat day" for me!!   Coach Lindsey.


LOVE


----------



## LCHallWill

LitGeek said:


> I moved into Miss Ivy for the afternoon.


Always wished I had gotten the Ivy in this bag... Gorgeous color!


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> I got my Stanwich trade in today! She is beautiful!


She is beautiful indeed!


----------



## StillWG

LCHallWill said:


> SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:


 

Hi LC!  

It's SO great that you've found a little time to join us here!  

I love your kellly green satchel!  She epitomized the Spring to come to us soon!!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

aussieinhi said:


> Years later I still get a ton of compliments every time I take this little one out!




Very cute Aussie!


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:




The greens are coming out. Beautiful green.


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> I moved into Miss Ivy for the afternoon.




This is the photo that made me fall in love with Ivy florentine


----------



## LCHallWill

StillWG said:


> Hi LC!
> 
> It's SO great that you've found a little time to join us here!
> 
> I love your kellly green satchel!  She epitomized the Spring to come to us soon!!
> 
> 
> Sue


Hey Sue!  I have really missed posting...and I've missed how seeing all the different bags reminds me of some that I haven't carried in a while! 

Spring cannot come soon enough for me...I will continue to channel it whether Mother Nature agrees or not


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> The greens are coming out. Beautiful green.


Thank you!


----------



## miyacom

LCHallWill said:


> SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:



Very pretty flo! I have the green one and may pull it out today for the first time. Looking good!


----------



## miyacom

I will be hanging out with my girl Kelly today!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Beautiful Flo bags, ladies! I'm in love with Kelly green. It's perfect for Spring and such a cheerful color.


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> Very pretty flo! I have the green one and may pull it out today for the first time. Looking good!


I adore it... Pull it out!


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> I will be hanging out with my girl Kelly today!


Yessssss! Green is one of my favorite colors...Dooney does green, in all shades, so well...


----------



## miyacom

LCHallWill said:


> Yessssss! Green is one of my favorite colors...Dooney does green, in all shades, so well...



How do you like the Clayton? I have a trade credit and I am debating on that one and the Amazon Zip.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

I carry my Dooney changepurse (wristlet) inside my Coach every day!   I got it free from a grocery scanning panel years ago - they no longer offer it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

amyshandmadebiz said:


> I carry my Dooney changepurse (wristlet) inside my Coach every day!   I got it free from a grocery scanning panel years ago - they no longer offer it!




Free is the best kind of Dooney!  Congrats!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:





miyacom said:


> I will be hanging out with my girl Kelly today!



Wow, the gorgeous green bags have me dragging Kate Spade "Leslie" out of the closet!!







Everyone is more than ready for SPRING!!!


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> How do you like the Clayton? I have a trade credit and I am debating on that one and the Amazon Zip.


I adore it, but I'm a big bag girl... I also don't mind weight...the clayton is a heavy one when loaded!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, the gorgeous green bags have me dragging Kate Spade "Leslie" out of the closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is more than ready for SPRING!!!


Now that is the perfect green! Love it


----------



## miyacom

LCHallWill said:


> I adore it, but I'm a big bag girl... I also don't mind weight...the clayton is a heavy one when loaded!



I like big bags too! Great for bicep curls when loaded! I think I am leaning towards the Tmoro Clayton.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, the gorgeous green bags have me dragging Kate Spade "Leslie" out of the closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is more than ready for SPRING!!!




Another beauty from your closet Sarah. Such a pretty green. I love the zipper showing as a detail and how she smiles just like a Dooney


----------



## MiaBorsa

amyshandmadebiz said:


> I carry my Dooney changepurse (wristlet) inside my Coach every day!   I got it free from a grocery scanning panel years ago - they no longer offer it!



Cute!   And free is always good!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Now that is the perfect green! Love it


  Thanks.   IMO, no one does green like Kate Spade.  




Twoboyz said:


> Another beauty from your closet Sarah. Such a pretty green. I love the zipper showing as a detail and how she smiles just like a Dooney



Thanks!   I love Kate Spade bags.   The SA at my favorite Coach store has a fit every time she sees this bag.  She made me promise to let her know if I ever want to sell it.


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> I like big bags too! Great for bicep curls when loaded! I think I am leaning towards the Tmoro Clayton.  Thanks for the feedback.


Good choice... That's the one I originally wanted but it wasn't available at the time...settled for the natural and the orange instead! Please post pics when you get it, I haven't seen that one in real life yet...


----------



## amandah313

LitGeek said:


> I moved into Miss Ivy for the afternoon.




Very pretty!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   IMO, no one does green like Kate Spade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!   I love Kate Spade bags.   The SA at my favorite Coach store has a fit every time she sees this bag.  She made me promise to let her know if I ever want to sell it.


I used to think Dooney did the perfect greens, until I saw this one!  May have to change my opinion on that


----------



## LitGeek

LCHallWill said:


> Always wished I had gotten the Ivy in this bag... Gorgeous color!



Thanks LC! Your kelly green is pretty fantastic too! So perfect for spring 



miyacom said:


> I will be hanging out with my girl Kelly today!



Love seeing all of these pretty spring bags!



Twoboyz said:


> This is the photo that made me fall in love with Ivy florentine



Thanks  It really is a perfect green!



MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, the gorgeous green bags have me dragging Kate Spade "Leslie" out of the closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is more than ready for SPRING!!!



SO pretty  I need a matching wallet too!


----------



## LitGeek

I decided to go red today and pulled out my Brahmin Annabelle Satchel in regal. I enjoyed the pop of color, but have already put her away and moved back into my Dooney Giovanna for tomorrow.


----------



## houstonm2198

LitGeek said:


> I decided to go red today and pulled out my Brahmin Annabelle Satchel in regal. I enjoyed the pop of color, but have already put her away and moved back into my Dooney Giovanna for tomorrow.


Pretty!  I love Brahmin bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> I decided to go red today and pulled out my Brahmin Annabelle Satchel in regal. I enjoyed the pop of color, but have already put her away and moved back into my Dooney Giovanna for tomorrow.




Gorgeous!  You have such a pretty collection of bags


----------



## LitGeek

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!  I love Brahmin bags.



Thanks! I love Brahmins too, but not quite as much as I love my Dooneys.

Aw thanks  My collection is pretty small though!


----------



## houstonm2198

LitGeek said:


> Thanks! I love Brahmins too, but not quite as much as I love my Dooneys.
> 
> Aw thanks  My collection is pretty small though!


I agree, Dooney is my favorite.  I only have 3 Brahmin bags.


----------



## miyacom

Strawberries anyone? I love this color!


----------



## houstonm2198

miyacom said:


> Strawberries anyone? I love this color!


She's pretty!


----------



## LitGeek

I love the strawberry! Such a bright and fun color!


----------



## miyacom

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> Strawberries anyone? I love this color!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> I decided to go red today and pulled out my Brahmin Annabelle Satchel in regal. I enjoyed the pop of color, but have already put her away and moved back into my Dooney Giovanna for tomorrow.



Oh my.     Annabelle is one beautiful handbag!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my.     Annabelle is one beautiful handbag!


Thanks! I keep thinking I need another Brahmin...


----------



## StillPooh

miyacom said:


> Strawberries anyone? I love this color!


Oh, I have been *SO* tempted by this one at I  Dooney! The sale price of $229 for the large satchel is killing me to resist!


----------



## gatorgirl07

miyacom said:


> Strawberries anyone? I love this color!





I have the double pocket tote in this color and I love it!


----------



## miyacom

StillPooh said:


> Oh, I have been *SO* tempted by this one at I  Dooney! The sale price of $229 for the large satchel is killing me to resist!



It is so pretty and the color is great for spring. I got many looks today. The leather is pebbled but I like the pebbled look. The color is a watermelon shade.  In between orange and red.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love the Brahmin and the Strawberry Flo! The latter is on my list of must buy soon!


----------



## ktheartscoach

LitGeek said:


> Oh it it so slouchy! Beautiful bag!




Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Ktheartscoach!
> 
> 
> I love your Flo satchel and I really love how you're using the Coach clutches as organizers!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the all the pics!




Thanks! They are handy (and a good excuse to buy more) &#128516;


----------



## RuedeNesle

LitGeek said:


> I moved into Miss Ivy for the afternoon.





LCHallWill said:


> SO over snow and dreary weather...needed a pop of color...my Kelly Green Florentine satchel did not disappoint!  The Fossil wallet just happens to be my new favloveeyes:





miyacom said:


> I will be hanging out with my girl Kelly today!





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, the gorgeous green bags have me dragging Kate Spade "Leslie" out of the closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is more than ready for SPRING!!!




I missed so many beautiful bags in the last few days!  I'm green with envy! *LG*, I love your ivy! *LC* I love your Kelly green bag.  And yours too *Miyacom*, and the shoe charms!  *Sarah*, Leslie and the matching wallet are beautiful together!  ITA, we are all so ready for Spring!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amyshandmadebiz said:


> I carry my Dooney changepurse (wristlet) inside my Coach every day!   I got it free from a grocery scanning panel years ago - they no longer offer it!





Isn't it great when you get something free that you can actually use?  And for so many years! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LitGeek said:


> I decided to go red today and pulled out my Brahmin Annabelle Satchel in regal. I enjoyed the pop of color, but have already put her away and moved back into my Dooney Giovanna for tomorrow.




LG, I love your Brahmin! 


About Giovanna, I made the mistake of checking her out on Dooney.com.  She's available in RED!  I must stay focused on vacation now, but she goes on the list!


----------



## RuedeNesle

miyacom said:


> Strawberries anyone? I love this color!






Another beautiful color!  And the charms look so good on your bags!


----------



## LitGeek

Thanks! If I had to pick a favorite it would be my Giovanna! Love the style, the leather, and she carries like a dream (lightweight)! 



DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Brahmin and the Strawberry Flo! The latter is on my list of must buy soon!



Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

One of my new favorites.


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my new favorites.



Girl, you look ready for spring!


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my new favorites.


What a great color.  I love these zip zips in the patent leather.  Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Violet and I are at the dentist today.  She won't sit on the floor.


----------



## gatorgirl07




----------



## miyacom

My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> What a great color.  I love these zip zips in the patent leather.  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you look ready for spring!


Thanks!  It's going to be 82 and sunny in San Antonio today so I wanted to wear something bright today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2510882





miyacom said:


> My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!



WOW, the spring colors are gorgeous, ladies!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Loving the spring colors! Makes me more anxious to bring home my Zip Zip Satchel in Palomino!


----------



## LitGeek

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my new favorites.



Lovely! Perfect Spring bag!



gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2510882



That violet is just stunning!



miyacom said:


> My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!



The sunflower is so pretty IRL! 



DooneyDucky said:


> Loving the spring colors! Makes me more anxious to bring home my Zip Zip Satchel in Palomino!



I hope you bring this home soon so we can see a photo of it! I bet it will be gorgeous!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I have to order it from QVC or Dooney. Palomino isn't available at Macy's or Dillard's in my area. I'll be sure to snap a few pics when it gets here!


----------



## StillWG

Wow!  I love all the spring bags that are being pictured in this thread!  

Congratulations on great choices, GFs!


Sue


----------



## miyacom

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Violet and I are at the dentist today.  She won't sit on the floor.




I think I'd sit on the floor before I put that bag in the floor! Gosh she's photogenic


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!




Wow, what a gorgeous spring color! I love it. Congrats on your new bag and enjoy


----------



## gatorgirl07

I would definitely sit In the floor before I put her on it


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I would definitely sit In the floor before I put her on it


 
Off topic....but I love your new avatar!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Off topic....but I love your new avatar!
> 
> 
> Sue




Thanks, Sue. You know how we LOVE Disney


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks, Sue. You know how we LOVE Disney


 
Me too.  I hadn't seen that saying though.  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Me too.  I hadn't seen that saying though.
> 
> 
> Sue




I think I "borrowed" it from the Disney Facebook site


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I think I "borrowed" it from the Disney Facebook site


 
I'm glad you brought it over here.  I think it's a great saying!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I'm glad you brought it over here.  I think it's a great saying!
> 
> 
> Sue




Me too!


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow! I'm loving these bright, beautiful bags, ladies!!!


----------



## StillWG

The latest object of my affections is a bag I would never have thought would interest me:








The yellow Eva Shopper!  She is shown here with two CCW's but I chose to carry her yesterday and today with the Croco one.

She's light weight (coated cotton) and so convenient to carry & use.  I was so surprised to get many compliments on her!   If anyone is interested in getting one, she is in Macy's stores for $93 plus tax through today.  The red, yellow and dark taupe are the ones at that price.  I got a red one too!  She is a higher price on the website.  


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> The latest object of my affections is a bag I would never have thought would interest me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow Eva Shopper!  She is shown here with two CCW's but I chose to carry her yesterday and today with the Croco one.
> 
> She's light weight (coated cotton) and so convenient to carry & use.  I was so surprised to get many compliments on her while!   If anyone is interested in getting one, she is in Macy's stores for $93 plus tax through today.  The red, yellow and dark taupe are the ones at that price.  I got a red one too!  She is a higher price on the website.
> 
> 
> Sue




Another bright spring color Sue. She's so sunny and clean looking. Very pretty and a great deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> Another bright spring color Sue. She's so sunny and clean looking. Very pretty and a great deal. *Thanks for the info*.


 
You are most welcome, TB!  

And thank you for the kind words about my Eva shopper!  She's one of those "sleeper" bags that really works even though you might not consider her at first.  I ordered her online days ago without having ever paid attention to the Eva fabric and was pleasantly surprised when she arrived.  The markdown for this weekend's Macy's sale was an added bonus!   

In my Macy's lots of handbags are marked down and have extra discounts through today.  Coach is 25% off again.  The handbag department was hopping!  


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

Beautiful bag Sue! The color reminds me of the yellow of my favorite spring flowers Irish Daffodils  So pretty with the croco CCW!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful bag Sue! The color reminds me of the yellow of my favorite spring flowers Irish Daffodils  So pretty with the croco CCW!




I love Daffodils too!  I hadn't made that connection, LG!  It's a perfect one.  . Thanks!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Eva is sharp looking, Sue!   All these spring colors are fabulous!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Eva is sharp looking, Sue!   All these spring colors are fabulous!


 

Thanks, Sarah!  What I love most about her is the room vs weight ratio!  My "stuff" seems to gain weight faster than I do!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> The latest object of my affections is a bag I would never have thought would interest me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow Eva Shopper!  She is shown here with two CCW's but I chose to carry her yesterday and today with the Croco one.
> 
> She's light weight (coated cotton) and so convenient to carry & use.  I was so surprised to get many compliments on her!   If anyone is interested in getting one, she is in Macy's stores for $93 plus tax through today.  The red, yellow and dark taupe are the ones at that price.  I got a red one too!  She is a higher price on the website.
> 
> 
> Sue


This is lovely Sue!  I just adore a yellow bag!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> This is lovely Sue!  I just adore a yellow bag!


 

Thanks, rosie!    Just a small reminder to bring on the sun!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

It's a beautiful sunny warm day here!  Poppy small tote in distressed lilac - hey I think this is Pantone's color of the spring!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> It's a beautiful sunny warm day here!  Poppy small tote in distressed lilac - hey I think this is Pantone's color of the spring!
> View attachment 2515394




Such a happy color  Beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Such a happy color  Beautiful!



Thanks Twoboyz!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> It's a beautiful sunny warm day here!  Poppy small tote in distressed lilac - hey I think this is Pantone's color of the spring!
> View attachment 2515394


 
What a pretty lilac that is!  Another of my favorites!  

I love that we are thinking spring here!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> It's a beautiful sunny warm day here!  Poppy small tote in distressed lilac - hey I think this is Pantone's color of the spring!
> View attachment 2515394



Lookin' like spring, Rosie!!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> What a pretty lilac that is!  Another of my favorites!
> 
> I love that we are thinking spring here!
> 
> 
> Sue





MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' like spring, Rosie!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my new favorites.





gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2510882





miyacom said:


> My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!





StillWG said:


> The latest object of my affections is a bag I would never have thought would interest me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow Eva Shopper!  She is shown here with two CCW's but I chose to carry her yesterday and today with the Croco one.
> 
> She's light weight (coated cotton) and so convenient to carry & use.  I was so surprised to get many compliments on her!   If anyone is interested in getting one, she is in Macy's stores for $93 plus tax through today.  The red, yellow and dark taupe are the ones at that price.  I got a red one too!  She is a higher price on the website.
> 
> 
> Sue





elbgrl said:


> It's a beautiful sunny warm day here!  Poppy small tote in distressed lilac - hey I think this is Pantone's color of the spring!
> View attachment 2515394





Once again, I missed a lot of BEAUTIFUL bags last week!  It's been busy at work, and next week is month-end so I'll probably be catching up again next weekend.


Houstonmm: I love patent leather bags, and I love your blue zip zip!  It makes me want to pull out my red/tan patent shopper.


Gatorgirl and Miyacom: I love the colors of your Flo satchels.  I can see myself carrying both of these colors right now and throughout the year.  I can't stop staring at then!


 Sue: Either of your wallets would look great with Eva!  Seeing your pic makes me rethink this one also.


Rosie: You had me at "Beautiful sunny warm day"!   Your Poppy is a great color for a day like that!


----------



## miyacom

I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!



Gorgeous!   I love that color combo.   And Happy Birthday to you!!   partyhat:


----------



## miyacom

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I love that color combo.   And Happy Birthday to you!!   partyhat:




Thanks for the birthday wishes! I am still learning how to be more forum savvy like you!


----------



## StillWG

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!


 
Happy Birthday!  

Your satchel is gorgeous!  The picture sent me to the Dooney site to see what other styles came in this color combination.  Onto my wish list goes something in it!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!





Your bag is beautiful!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## gatorgirl07

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!




Love the contrast!  Happy birthday &#127881;&#128077;&#128512;


----------



## HarliRexx

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!




LOVE that color! The contrast is perfect. Happy birthday!


----------



## miyacom

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I have been trying to requote each reply and sometimes it works and sometimes not.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Going to share your pic with my daughter! She is going to love that bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!




Wow!  I love that striking black trim!  I was thinking of getting the Chelsea shopper in this color combo. Very pretty bag. Happy Birthday


----------



## miyacom

DooneyDucky said:


> Going to share your pic with my daughter! She is going to love that bag! Gorgeous!




When I saw the color combination I was in love! This was the first time taking her out and I got many compliments. The contrast between the sand and black is really striking. Even hubby noticed and he barely notices. That how I get so many added without him noticing lol.


----------



## miyacom

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!  I love that striking black trim!  I was thinking of getting the Chelsea shopper in this color combo. Very pretty bag. Happy Birthday




The colors really look good together. Go for it! Thanks for the birthday wish .


----------



## LitGeek

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!



Happy Birthday  I absolutely love your new bag!!!


----------



## bagtabulous

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the charm too.


----------



## bagtabulous

Vintage AWL carrier bag in blue for the week


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty! I love the AWL line. Nothing beats the quality of vintage DB bags, IMO.


----------



## LitGeek

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL carrier bag in blue for the week


Beautiful  She looks like she is in perfect shape too!


----------



## Twoboyz

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL carrier bag in blue for the week


Cute little AWL bag.  Yes it looks like it's in beautiful shape.


----------



## bagtabulous

Thanks DooneyDucky, LitGeek, and Twoboyz. Yes she is in great shape for her age. Just speaks of the quality that goes into Dooney bags then and now.


----------



## apurselover

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2516462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying my black and sand Dillen today. Hubby is taking us to lunch for my birthday!



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## apurselover

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL carrier bag in blue for the week



Awesome bag, it looks brand new. Nothing compares to the vintage Dooney AWL. I regret giving two of my bags away some years ago. *sigh* &#128542;


----------



## LCHallWill

This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino


----------



## miyacom

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino



Very pretty color!


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> Very pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## seton

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino



u look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino




Very cute!!!  I'm loving this bag more and more. What a great color too!


----------



## LCHallWill

seton said:


> u look great!


Thank you very much


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!!!  I'm loving this bag more and more. What a great color too!


I'm loving it too...a lot more than I anticipated...I may have to get another color now!


----------



## DooneyDucky

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino




I just got that same bag last week and love it!  Isn't it such a fun bag to carry?


----------



## LCHallWill

DooneyDucky said:


> I just got that same bag last week and love it!  Isn't it such a fun bag to carry?


It really is! I'm a sucker for a satchel anyway, but I'm really loving this size and weight...


----------



## LitGeek

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino


Gorgeous bag  The Palomino is a fantastic color! Enjoy!


----------



## LCHallWill

LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous bag  The Palomino is a fantastic color! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## apurselover

Been carrying my Kingston  hobo since getting her last Wed &#128525;


----------



## Twoboyz

apurselover said:


> Been carrying my Kingston  hobo since getting her last Wed &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530056




Love that bag!


----------



## LCHallWill

apurselover said:


> Been carrying my Kingston  hobo since getting her last Wed &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530056


So pretty!


----------



## MandyLDee

apurselover said:


> Been carrying my Kingston  hobo since getting her last Wed &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530056


I love that bag. I would love to see a mod shot. I want to see how big it is, as I am petite and worry it would overpower me.


----------



## Jeffersonglade

I don't know much about all these ladies purse but let me get discussed with my wife and then i'll let you know...


----------



## apurselover

MandyLDee said:


> I love that bag. I would love to see a mod shot. I want to see how big it is, as I am petite and worry it would overpower me.



I will try to get a mod shot soon &#128522;


----------



## MandyLDee

apurselover said:


> I will try to get a mod shot soon &#128522;


Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MandyLDee said:


> Thank you!!



There is a product video on QVC's website; you can see the purse presentation here...  *CLICK!*


----------



## MandyLDee

MiaBorsa said:


> There is a product video on QVC's website; you can see the purse presentation here...  *CLICK!*


Thanks. I will take a look.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a hobo kind of day!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a hobo kind of day!


Yay! Happy to see you carrying this bag  I was carrying mine last week and then switched into my Chestnut Smith when we headed out of town last weekend. I am kicking myself for cancelling my violet Smith order :rain:


----------



## DooneyDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a hobo kind of day!


Love this bag in chestnut!


----------



## miyacom

DooneyDucky said:


> Love this bag in chestnut!



What a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bagtabulous said:


> Vintage AWL carrier bag in blue for the week





LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino





apurselover said:


> Been carrying my Kingston  hobo since getting her last Wed &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530056





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a hobo kind of day!





Mornin' All!:kiss:


I'm loving all the BEAUTIFUL Dooney bags!


----------



## apurselover

MandyLDee said:


> I love that bag. I would love to see a mod shot. I want to see how big it is, as I am petite and worry it would overpower me.



Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;


----------



## StillPooh

Oh, that bag is *gorgeous!*


----------



## Twoboyz

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


The Kingston looks beautiful on you   The photos are great.  Thanks for sharing. The Kingston is on my wishlist.  I just can't decide - Natural - or Violet


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love the way the Kingston looks on you!


----------



## MandyLDee

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


That bag looks great on you!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437



You look great!  Love that bag.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RachaelD

Very nice! Looks great on you! I have the violet and I really want the black! This confirms I need the black


----------



## Twoboyz

RachaelD said:


> Very nice! Looks great on you! I have the violet and I really want the black! This confirms I need the black




Hi Rachael,

You have the Kingston in Violet?  That one is on my wish list. Is there any chance you would be willing to post a picture?  Thanks


----------



## apurselover

Thanks so much ladies &#128518;
Omg Rachael I bet the violet is tdf!


----------



## LitGeek

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## houstonm2198

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


Pretty bag and it looks good on you!


----------



## HarliRexx

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437



Looks great on you!


----------



## elbgrl

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437



Great mod shots - now I want this bag!


----------



## RachaelD

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Rachael,
> 
> You have the Kingston in Violet?  That one is on my wish list. Is there any chance you would be willing to post a picture?  Thanks



Sure thing! I will post one


----------



## RachaelD

apurselover said:


> Thanks so much ladies &#128518;
> Omg Rachael I bet the violet is tdf!



It is a very pretty color! I caved and purchased another, I just love this style. I am just afraid to use it, I don't want anything to ruin it. I am very careful though, just nervous!


----------



## Twoboyz

RachaelD said:


> It is a very pretty color! I caved and purchased another, I just love this style. I am just afraid to use it, I don't want anything to ruin it. I am very careful though, just nervous!




I know how you feel. I had my first Florentines for about two months before I got the nerve to carry one of them. I started with the t-Moro and then worked up nerve to carry the natural. It gets easier.  I'm not so squeamish anymore. She's so gorgeous!  I bet you have tons of compliments coming your way. Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437





Great mod shots!  The bag is beautiful an looks good on you!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## houstonm2198

Cheating today with one of my favorites.


----------



## gatorgirl07

houstonm2198 said:


> Cheating today with one of my favorites.




Love the selma!  I have the large black selma with grommets and I love her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> Cheating today with one of my favorites.



Gorgeous!   I'm a sucker for that ivy green color.


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> Cheating today with one of my favorites.




Beautiful!  I love anything in Ivy too.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


Whole outfit is really cute with your Kingston! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobetta

apurselover said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots. First time doing them, and they aren't the best, but hopefully it will help. I'm 5'4 and on the "thick" side as you can see &#128522;
> View attachment 2537433
> View attachment 2537434
> View attachment 2537437


Great mod photo shoot. The Kingston looks awesome in black! I have the chestnut, but I'm debating if I'm keeping it or not. I do like it a lot, but I managed to order four bags in a week. Can't keep them all! I wish. I might... lol. I can't. 

But you really did that Kingston justice. Looks awesome on you.


----------



## apurselover

I don't see a multi quote option, so thank you ALL for the kind words. I'm thoroughly enjoying her. Such a well made, quality bag.  I'm so happy I went with the black.  @Bobetta I wanted chestnut, but I have the croco satchel in Tmoro so I figured I needed a nice black bag. I hope to add more colors in the Kingston.


----------



## MaryBel

My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!


----------



## apurselover

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!



They're both gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## MaryBel

apurselover said:


> They're both gorgeous! Congrats




thank you!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!


Lovely choices


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!




Gorgeous!  OMG that lavender!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I'm a sucker for that ivy green color.


Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!  I love anything in Ivy too.


Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!


Gorgeous. Twins on the lavender  satchel, I have the larger size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!



Wow, more pretties!!   Love them, MB!


----------



## miyacom

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)!



Adorable! Love the charms!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My new small flo in Lavender (from yesterday's trip to the outlet). *She brought a friend too (domed buckle satchel in teal)! *




I think it's great when friends stay together!  I love both bags MB!  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

HAPPY FRIDAY!


Inspired by Stillpooh's "Same Bag, Different Colors" thread, and by the fact the temp is suppose to be in the 50's today, I pulled out my white/black patent shopper for a Friday outing to work.  This is the first day since 12/06/2013 that I haven't carried my mandarin Jet Set tote. (We'll be together again tomorrow!)


I received the afghan in the background last Friday.  It was crocheted for me by a wonderful friend! (Who will remain nameless until she say's it's okay to reveal her name.)  Thank you again!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Inspired by Stillpooh's "Same Bag, Different Colors" thread, and by the fact the temp is suppose to be in the 50's today, I pulled out my white/black patent shopper for a Friday outing to work.  This is the first day since 12/06/2013 that I haven't carried my mandarin Jet Set tote. (We'll be together again tomorrow!)
> 
> 
> I received the afghan in the background last Friday.  It was crocheted for me by a wonderful friend! (Who will remain nameless until she say's it's okay to reveal her name.)  Thank you again!




I love your shopper. White is so pretty. I have yet to own a Dooney in patent leather, however I might have one in mind, just waiting for a deal. I think it's going to be the Zip Zip Satchel in black. 

The afghan is so pretty and colorful. It looks like it's inspired by the pattern of the season, chevron! What a nice thoughtful friend.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got my T-Moro Stanwich Satchel with me. She's getting so soft. I used some Apple Brand leather conditioner on her and it brought out a slight sheen which I love. Now she is a nice deep rich brown.


----------



## LitGeek

Smooshy and just plain lovely TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!
> 
> Inspired by Stillpooh's "Same Bag, Different Colors" thread, and by the fact the temp is suppose to be in the 50's today, I pulled out my white/black patent shopper for a Friday outing to work.  This is the first day since 12/06/2013 that I haven't carried my mandarin Jet Set tote. (We'll be together again tomorrow!)
> 
> I received the afghan in the background last Friday.  It was crocheted for me by a wonderful friend! (Who will remain nameless until she say's it's okay to reveal her name.)  Thank you again!



Love the shopper, GF!!   And I'll bet I can guess who made that gorgeous afghan!   (She made a beautiful pink and white one for my first grand daughter about a year ago.   )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my T-Moro Stanwich Satchel with me. She's getting so soft. I used some Apple Brand leather conditioner on her and it brought out a slight sheen which I love. Now she is a nice deep rich brown.
> View attachment 2542107



Gorgeous, TB!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm running errands today.  It's a GORGEOUS sunny spring day!   Low 70's later on and blue skies...just a perfect day.   So, Kate Spade "Leslie" is comin' along!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks LG and Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm running errands today.  It's a GORGEOUS sunny spring day!   Low 70's later on and blue skies...just a perfect day.   So, Kate Spade "Leslie" is comin' along!




Gorgeous green just in time for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous green just in time for St. Patrick's Day



Thanks.  Guess I'll have to carry her through next Monday!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, more pretties!!   Love them, MB!




Thanks Sarah!


To bad it's raining again...I'm thinking into switching to my green nylon Victoria or my med alden tote in pistachio patent, either will work in this rainy weather plus perfect for St. Patrick's day!



houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous. Twins on the lavender  satchel, I have the larger size.




Thank you! 
When the color was released, I was not very fond of the Lavender, but after seeing a couple of pics here and seeing it at the outlet, I fell in love. Maybe it is because I'm tired of this weather and dying for spring to get here, so the color seemed very appealing. Also, she is very soft. I don't think any of my other Florentines is as soft as this one, so it feels really good to carry. 



miyacom said:


> Adorable! Love the charms!




Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> I think it's great when friends stay together!  I love both bags MB!  Beautiful!




Thanks GF! 
Seeing your charm in a previous pic (of the patent totes in the multiples thread) remind me to get mine.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  Guess I'll have to carry her through next Monday!!


Lovely! And yes you will...or you could switch to your Dooney Ivy


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> Inspired by Stillpooh's "Same Bag, Different Colors" thread, and by the fact the temp is suppose to be in the 50's today, I pulled out my white/black patent shopper for a Friday outing to work.  This is the first day since 12/06/2013 that I haven't carried my mandarin Jet Set tote. (We'll be together again tomorrow!)
> 
> 
> I received the afghan in the background last Friday.  It was crocheted for me by a wonderful friend! (Who will remain nameless until she say's it's okay to reveal her name.)  Thank you again!




GF, you made the perfect choice when you got this tote in these colors, right on trend! 
What fobs do you have? Looks like a present? lift the handle so we can see.


Love the afghan!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my T-Moro Stanwich Satchel with me. She's getting so soft. I used some Apple Brand leather conditioner on her and it brought out a slight sheen which I love. Now she is a nice deep rich brown.
> View attachment 2542107





Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm running errands today.  It's a GORGEOUS sunny spring day!   Low 70's later on and blue skies...just a perfect day.   So, Kate Spade "Leslie" is comin' along!





Gorgeous bag and perfect for St. Patrick's day!


----------



## MaryBel

Changed into my Green nylon Victoria


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm running errands today.  It's a GORGEOUS sunny spring day!   Low 70's later on and blue skies...just a perfect day.   So, Kate Spade "Leslie" is comin' along!



That green is gorge!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love your shopper. White is so pretty. I have yet to own a Dooney in patent leather, however I might have one in mind, just waiting for a deal. I think it's going to be the Zip Zip Satchel in black.
> 
> The afghan is so pretty and colorful. It looks like it's inspired by the pattern of the season, chevron! What a nice thoughtful friend.




Thanks TB!   The patent Zip Zip Satchel is very tempting, but I saw the leather version at Macy's and I'm afraid it's too small for my every day use, but I'm willing to make it work every now and then if the price is right! 


Thanks!  I love the colors in the afghan!



Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my T-Moro Stanwich Satchel with me. She's getting so soft. I used some Apple Brand leather conditioner on her and it brought out a slight sheen which I love. Now she is a nice deep rich brown.
> View attachment 2542107





Beautiful!  The color looks very rich!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the shopper, GF!!   And I'll bet I can guess who made that gorgeous afghan!   (She made a beautiful pink and white one for my first grand daughter about a year ago.   )




Thanks Sarah! Yes, I'm sure you know who made it!  She is so thoughtful and talented!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm running errands today.  It's a GORGEOUS sunny spring day!   Low 70's later on and blue skies...just a perfect day.   So, Kate Spade "Leslie" is comin' along!





Leslie is a beautiful color!  She's perfect  for running errands on a gorgeous, sunny day!  And I love KS wallets!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, you made the perfect choice when you got this tote in these colors, right on trend!
> What fobs do you have? Looks like a present? lift the handle so we can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the afghan!



Thanks MB!  It's a Juicy "Travel" (I forgot the official name) fob.  It's a suitcase, Eiffel Tower, and airplane.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Green nylon Victoria




Great St Paddy's day weekend bag! My BFF and I decided we "need" to go to the outlet tomorrow.  We cancelled so many times because of the snow.  We think we have a chance of getting there tomorrow!  Dooney has an additional 20% off all shades of green this weekend. Is red a shade of green?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag and perfect for St. Patrick's day!


Thanks!



miyacom said:


> That green is gorge!


Thank you.  I love KS greens.




RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah! Yes, I'm sure you know who made it!  She is so thoughtful and talented!


  Yep; she's a sweetheart.  




RuedeNesle said:


> Leslie is a beautiful color!  She's perfect  for running errands on a gorgeous, sunny day!  And I love KS wallets!


  Thanks GF.  I totally agree about KS wallets.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!  It's a Juicy "Travel" (I forgot the official name) fob.  It's a suitcase, Eiffel Tower, and airplane.




Ah, it's a suitcase, not a present 
It's gorgeous!



RuedeNesle said:


> Great St Paddy's day weekend bag! My BFF and I decided we "need" to go to the outlet tomorrow.  We cancelled so many times because of the snow.  We think we have a chance of getting there tomorrow!  Dooney has an additional 20% off all shades of green this weekend. Is red a shade of green?





Thanks GF!
Awesome plans! I'd love to go to the outlet again 
I'm sure red is a shade of green (at least it should be in Mars don't you think?)


I hope you find some goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ah, it's a suitcase, not a present
> It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF!
> Awesome plans! I'd love to go to the outlet again
> * I'm sure red is a shade of green (at least it should be in Mars don't you think?)
> 
> *
> I hope you find some goodies!







Thanks!  I'll post pics if I get anything tomorrow.  I'm still saving for my vacay next month, but if I find something I love at a great price, I'll just deduct it from our "Emergency House Fund", since it'll be a happier home if I'm not walking around pouting about a bag I didn't get.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  I'll post pics if I get anything tomorrow.  I'm still saving for my vacay next month, but if I find something I love at a great price, I'll just deduct it from our "Emergency House Fund", since it'll be a happier home if I'm not walking around pouting about a bag I didn't get.




Don't forget to check out the 65% section!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Don't forget to check out the 65% section!




Good idea!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Good idea!  Thanks for the reminder!




Ah, and don't forget to print your coupons!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Great St Paddy's day weekend bag! My BFF and I decided we "need" to go to the outlet tomorrow.  We cancelled so many times because of the snow.  We think we have a chance of getting there tomorrow!  Dooney has an additional 20% off all shades of green this weekend. Is red a shade of green?




I might take a trip there myself tomorrow. I haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ah, and don't forget to print your coupons!




Thanks again!  I _FINALLY  _joined the VIP Club after I read your post!  I printed (no, I don't have a smart phone so it can be scanned) the coupon for a free VIP coupon book! There were other individual coupons that I could have printed also, but I didn't see any I thought I would use. I'm hoping for Dooney or Coach coupons in the book.


Thanks MB!:kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I might take a trip there myself tomorrow. I haven't been there in awhile.





Mornin'  TB!


YOU SHOULD!!!!  We'll get there around 10am and stay for a few hours, until we get cold and/or hungry!   As I'm writing this it'll be my BFF, Cuz, and me.  But my Cuz slipped on a patch of ice last Sunday and broke her wrist.  She's been feeling crappy but wanted to try to make it.  She said she'll let me know how she feels this morning.  Also at this point I loaded up the bag below.  I thought I should lighten my load and take out some of the items I don't "think" I'll need today.  If I decide to switch bags I'll still be easy to spot; I'll be one wrapped up like it's 10 degrees outside, and crying like a baby because I see bags I love but shouldn't get because I'm saving for vacation!


----------



## LCHallWill

miyacom said:


> My first time carrying the sunflower flo. The color is ripe for Spring! Got it at Dooney before EZpay ended! Love it!


LOVE!!! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'  TB!
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD!!!!  We'll get there around 10am and stay for a few hours, until we get cold and/or hungry!   As I'm writing this it'll be my BFF, Cuz, and me.  But my Cuz slipped on a patch of ice last Sunday and broke her wrist.  She's been feeling crappy but wanted to try to make it.  She said she'll let me know how she feels this morning.  Also at this point I loaded up the bag below.  I thought I should lighten my load and take out some of the items I don't "think" I'll need today.  If I decide to switch bags I'll still be easy to spot; I'll be one wrapped up like it's 10 degrees outside, and crying like a baby because I see bags I love but shouldn't get because I'm saving for vacation!




Hi RN. I saw you there!!!  I'm really kicking myself for not checking here before I went, but I rushed out early while DS and DH were sleeping. I saw and heard the SA talking to you about your bag!  I was there from a little after 10 until a little after 11. I was wearing my long down black coat with fur hood and carrying my brown t-Moro Stanwich. I could spend hours in that store!  I was bad and bought something. I couldn't pass it up, she was so pretty. She was on the 65% off sale and a little scratched up, but I'll condition her and get her looking better later today. 
The teal color just picked me I guess . Last night I got the Snake shopper in the orange python.  Earlier this week I got the chevron tote. Out-of-control...  Next time for sure we should plan to meet there.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'  TB!
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD!!!!  We'll get there around 10am and stay for a few hours, until we get cold and/or hungry!   As I'm writing this it'll be my BFF, Cuz, and me.  But my Cuz slipped on a patch of ice last Sunday and broke her wrist.  She's been feeling crappy but wanted to try to make it.  She said she'll let me know how she feels this morning.  Also at this point I loaded up the bag below.  I thought I should lighten my load and take out some of the items I don't "think" I'll need today.  If I decide to switch bags I'll still be easy to spot; I'll be one wrapped up like it's 10 degrees outside, and crying like a baby because I see bags I love but shouldn't get because I'm saving for vacation!




So did you get anything or did you stay strong  if I could figure out how to make the green face emoticon on my iPhone I would have put that one instead.  How is your cousin?  That sounds painful. Did she make it with you on the shopping trip?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!  It's a Juicy "Travel" (I forgot the official name) fob.  It's a suitcase, Eiffel Tower, and airplane.



That doo-dad is adorable, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Also at this point I loaded up the bag below.  I thought I should lighten my load and take out some of the items I don't "think" I'll need today.  If I decide to switch bags I'll still be easy to spot; I'll be one wrapped up like it's 10 degrees outside, and crying like a baby because I see bags I love but shouldn't get because I'm saving for vacation!


  Cute siggy, GF!!   



Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN. I saw you there!!!  I'm really kicking myself for not checking here before I went, but I rushed out early while DS and DH were sleeping. I saw and heard the SA talking to you about your bag!  I was there from a little after 10 until a little after 11. I was wearing my long down black coat with fur hood and carrying my brown t-Moro Stanwich. I could spend hours in that store!  I was bad and bought something. I couldn't pass it up, she was so pretty. She was on the 65% off sale and a little scratched up, but I'll condition her and get her looking better later today.
> The teal color just picked me I guess . Last night I got the Snake shopper in the orange python.  Earlier this week I got the chevron tote. Out-of-control...  Next time for sure we should plan to meet there.
> View attachment 2543465



OMG...gorgeous!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN. I saw you there!!!  I'm really kicking myself for not checking here before I went, but I rushed out early while DS and DH were sleeping. I saw and heard the SA talking to you about your bag!  I was there from a little after 10 until a little after 11. I was wearing my long down black coat with fur hood and carrying my brown t-Moro Stanwich. I could spend hours in that store!  I was bad and bought something. I couldn't pass it up, she was so pretty. She was on the 65% off sale and a little scratched up, but I'll condition her and get her looking better later today.
> The teal color just picked me I guess . Last night I got the Snake shopper in the orange python.  Earlier this week I got the chevron tote. Out-of-control...  Next time for sure we should plan to meet there.
> View attachment 2543465




Hi TB!


I'm so mad at myself!!  I said I was going to look for anyone carrying a Dooney and just ask if they were familiar with the Purse Forum.  But I got in Dooney and started looking at bags and completely forgot!  My BFF and Cuz were performing an intervention by keeping me from buying anything so I'll have shopping money for vacation.  I don't know if you remember seeing them.  My BFF was sitting by the window and my Cuz was standing next to her.  When we were leaving my BFF was holding the door for me because I was still trying to look at bags. 


I love your satchel! You got a great deal on it!  I wanted to buy a black Dooney Retro wristlet but they made me put it back.  I shouldn't have told them I just wanted it for the rainbow zipper. 


I would love to meet next time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute siggy, GF!!





Thanks Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That doo-dad is adorable, girl!




Thanks again Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> I'm so mad at myself!!  I said I was going to look for anyone carrying a Dooney and just ask if they were familiar with the Purse Forum.  But I got in Dooney and started looking at bags and completely forgot!  My BFF and Cuz were performing an intervention by keeping me from buying anything so I'll have shopping money for vacation.  I don't know if you remember seeing them.  My BFF was sitting by the window and my Cuz was standing next to her.  When we were leaving my BFF was holding the door for me because I was still trying to look at bags.
> 
> 
> I love your satchel! You got a great deal on it!  I wanted to buy a black Dooney Retro wristlet but they made me put it back.  I shouldn't have told them I just wanted it for the rainbow zipper.
> 
> 
> I would love to meet next time!




Wow you're so good!  Good for you staying strong. Than colored zipper is so cool. Yes  I think I remember them, but I'm also in my own world when I'm there. I walk around like a zombie, just taking it all in. The SA was laughing at me because I told her I need to stay focused. I mainly meant to go just to make sure the orange snake shopper wasnt there because I paid full price for it on QVC.....oh who am I kidding, I knew I'd walk out with something! 

Thanks! I conditioned her with apple brand and the scratches are gone. I can't believe how much I love his bag, and I had absolutely no intention of buying that color or style. I almost got sidetracked by the sand Chelsea, which was flawless and beautiful, but I stayed focused on the $139 florentine bag that I made such a connection with   I almost thought I was going to get the add'l 20% off, but it turns out teal is a shade of blue and not green. Go figure...Honestly it could go both ways....but I'll gladly take the deal I got.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Wow you're so good!  Good for you staying strong.* Than colored zipper is so cool. Yes  I think I remember them, but I'm also in my own world when I'm there. I walk around like a zombie, just taking it all in. The SA was laughing at me because I told her I need to stay focused.I mainly meant to go just to make sure the orange snake shopper wasnt there because I paid full price for it on QVC.....oh who am I kidding, I knew I'd walk out with something!
> 
> Thanks! I conditioned her with apple brand and the scratches are gone. I can't believe how much I love his bag, and I had absolutely no intention of buying that color or style. I almost got sidetracked by the sand Chelsea, which was flawless and beautiful, but I stayed focused on the $139 florentine bag that I made such a connection with   I almost thought I was going to get the add'l 20% off, but it turns out teal is a shade of blue and not green. Go figure...Honestly it could go both ways....but I'll gladly take the deal I got.





I had lots of help!  I'm going to the Livermore Outlet near San Francisco next month when I visit my daughter, sister and grandchildren,  and they kept reminding me of that.


I'm happy the scratches are gone!  I was checking out the Chelsea shoppers too.  We must have walked passed each other a lot!  I think of teal as a shade of green, but you're right, you got a great deal anyway!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I had lots of help!  I'm going to the Livermore Outlet near San Francisco next month when I visit my daughter, sister and grandchildren,  and they kept reminding me of that.
> 
> 
> I'm happy the scratches are gone!  I was checking out the Chelsea shoppers too.  We must have walked passed each other a lot!  I think of teal as a shade of green, but you're right, you got a great deal anyway!




Dooney outlet shopping on vacation, in the warm weather while visiting with family...it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Dooney outlet shopping on vacation, in the warm weather while visiting with family...it doesn't get much better than that!




It sure doesn't! :sunnies


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN. I saw you there!!!  I'm really kicking myself for not checking here before I went, but I rushed out early while DS and DH were sleeping. I saw and heard the SA talking to you about your bag!  I was there from a little after 10 until a little after 11. I was wearing my long down black coat with fur hood and carrying my brown t-Moro Stanwich. I could spend hours in that store!  I was bad and bought something. I couldn't pass it up, she was so pretty. She was on the 65% off sale and a little scratched up, but I'll condition her and get her looking better later today.
> The teal color just picked me I guess . Last night I got the Snake shopper in the orange python.  Earlier this week I got the chevron tote. Out-of-control...  Next time for sure we should plan to meet there.
> View attachment 2543465





Awesome find TB! I love this color! Congrats!
It's so funny, that happened to me before too, after going to the outlet there at Aurora and posting about my finds, one of the ladies from the forum told me she saw me. 
You need to meet with SIU Mom (RN) next time. She is so much fun! (miss you GF!)
I'm so sad I didn't meet you Chicago ladies while I lived there. 


Congrats on the snake shopper! The orange is really pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Awesome find TB! I love this color! Congrats!
> It's so funny, that happened to me before too, after going to the outlet there at Aurora and posting about my finds, one of the ladies from the forum told me she saw me.
> You need to meet with SIU Mom (RN) next time. She is so much fun! (miss you GF!)
> I'm so sad I didn't meet you Chicago ladies while I lived there.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the snake shopper! The orange is really pretty!




Thanks MaryBel!  It would be such a fun purse forum outing for lots of us to meet up at the outlet. Or better yet, the tent sale


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Awesome find TB! I love this color! Congrats!
> It's so funny, that happened to me before too, after going to the outlet there at Aurora and posting about my finds, one of the ladies from the forum told me she saw me.
> * You need to meet with SIU Mom (RN) next time. She is so much fun! (miss you GF!)*
> I'm so sad I didn't meet you Chicago ladies while I lived there.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the snake shopper! The orange is really pretty!




Thanks MB!  You were fun to be with! I miss you too!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> I'm so mad at myself!!  I said I was going to look for anyone carrying a Dooney and just ask if they were familiar with the Purse Forum.  But I got in Dooney and started looking at bags and completely forgot!  My BFF and Cuz were performing an intervention by keeping me from buying anything so I'll have shopping money for vacation.  I don't know if you remember seeing them.  My BFF was sitting by the window and my Cuz was standing next to her.  When we were leaving my BFF was holding the door for me because I was still trying to look at bags.
> 
> 
> I love your satchel! You got a great deal on it!  I wanted to buy a black Dooney Retro wristlet but they made me put it back.  I shouldn't have told them I just wanted it for the rainbow zipper.
> 
> 
> I would love to meet next time!




Hey GF!
Congrats on staying strong but I think next time you need to switch company...the current ones are not doing a good job enabling. I'm sure TB will help you that way!
I was just thinking of you a couple of hours ago. We went to downtown Seattle for the St. Patrick's day parade and on the way back I convinced DH to go to the outlet since he was looking for something at the nike store downtown and didn't find it so I told him to go to the outlet to see if he would find it there. So we went! While he went to nike, I went to coach and left with 3 pairs of shoes  I was good, no bags!
Then I stopped at Dooney and was contemplating a couple of the 65% bags, but left empty handed. Hopefully they will still have some left next month!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> * Congrats on staying strong but I think next time you need to switch company...the current ones are not doing a good job enabling.* I'm sure TB will help you that way!
> I was just thinking of you a couple of hours ago. We went to downtown Seattle for the St. Patrick's day parade and on the way back* I convinced DH to go to the outlet since he was looking for something at the nike store downtown and didn't find it so I told him to go to the outlet to see if he would find it there.* So we went! While he went to nike, I went to coach and left with 3 pairs of shoes  I was good, no bags!
> Then I stopped at Dooney and was contemplating a couple of the 65% bags, but left empty handed. Hopefully they will still have some left next month!




 But they are very good at saying "NO"! I was happy about that yesterday because I'll be with Joy next month at Livermore and she's a good enabler and I'll have more to spend!


I would have loved to see your DH's face when you convinced him to go to the outlet "for him"! I'm sure he knew who the trip was really for.:lolots:  Did he find what he was looking for?


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> But they are very good at saying "NO"! I was happy about that yesterday because *I'll be with Joy next month at Livermore and she's a good enabler and I'll have more to spend!*
> 
> 
> I would have loved to see your DH's face when you convinced him to go to the outlet "for him"! I'm sure he knew who the trip was really for.:lolots:  Did he find what he was looking for?


 

I definitely must get somewhere near and outlet and my PF buddies for a shopping experience!  It sounds like so much fun!!  

My congratulations to all who got a few new bags.....and to all of you who showed restraint until the next trip!  


Sue


----------



## apurselover

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN. I saw you there!!!  I'm really kicking myself for not checking here before I went, but I rushed out early while DS and DH were sleeping. I saw and heard the SA talking to you about your bag!  I was there from a little after 10 until a little after 11. I was wearing my long down black coat with fur hood and carrying my brown t-Moro Stanwich. I could spend hours in that store!  I was bad and bought something. I couldn't pass it up, she was so pretty. She was on the 65% off sale and a little scratched up, but I'll condition her and get her looking better later today.
> The teal color just picked me I guess . Last night I got the Snake shopper in the orange python.  Earlier this week I got the chevron tote. Out-of-control...  Next time for sure we should plan to meet there.
> View attachment 2543465



My heart skipped a beat!&#128538; its so pretty! I wish I lived by an outlet. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

apurselover said:


> My heart skipped a beat!&#128538; its so pretty! I wish I lived by an outlet. Congrats!




Thank you  it's so fun to go there and shop. I wish they had more outlets so more people could go more frequently. Some of them are nice enough to describe what they have and ship bags to you. Thanks to Sue for letting us know and posting the information on the Dooney Deals thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I definitely must get somewhere near and outlet and my PF buddies for a shopping experience!  It sounds like so much fun!!
> 
> My congratulations to all who got a few new bags.....and to all of you who showed restraint until the next trip!
> 
> 
> Sue





Mornin' Sue!


It is a lot of fun!  I hope you have the opportunity to meet one, or more of the PF ladies one day.  I'm so happy I was able to meet MaryBel, Joy, and Momtotwinboyz (from the QVC forum).  And now I'm looking forward to meeting TwoBoyz!  The next time you're in the San Francisco area you should meet up with Joy, if you have time. You'll have a great time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sue!
> 
> It is a lot of fun!  I hope you have the opportunity to meet one, or more of the PF ladies one day.  I'm so happy I was able to meet MaryBel, Joy, and Momtotwinboyz (from the QVC forum).  And now I'm looking forward to meeting TwoBoyz!  The next time you're in the San Francisco area you should meet up with Joy, if you have time. You'll have a great time!



Speaking of MTTB, have you heard from her lately?   She posted here a few times but then hasn't been back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of MTTB, have you heard from her lately?   She posted here a few times but then hasn't been back.




Hi Sarah,


I was just thinking about her the other day.  It's been a month since we last emailed each other.  I think it's time to email her and see how she's doing.  She was doing well the last time I emailed her.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> But they are very good at saying "NO"! I was happy about that yesterday because I'll be with Joy next month at Livermore and she's a good enabler and I'll have more to spend!
> 
> 
> I would have loved to see your DH's face when you convinced him to go to the outlet "for him"! I'm sure he knew who the trip was really for.:lolots:  Did he find what he was looking for?




In that case it's good that you were strong. I hope you and Joy have a great time next month! I'm so jealous!


Actually I think I fooled DH because after I proposed we went there, he was wondering if it would be too full and it would be too difficult to find parking since it was about 4pm, so I told him I did not know how this outlet would be at that time and then I just said, it's up to you. So I didn't really push it for going (like I normally do), so I guess that's why he said 'let's go' 
He did not find anything. He doesn't have a problem leaving empty handed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> In that case it's good that you were strong. I hope you and Joy have a great time next month! I'm so jealous!
> 
> 
> Actually I think I fooled DH because after I proposed we went there, he was wondering if it would be too full and it would be too difficult to find parking since it was about 4pm, so I told him I did not know how this outlet would be at that time and then I just said, it's up to you. So I didn't really push it for going (like I normally do), so I guess that's why he said 'let's go'
> He did not find anything. He doesn't have a problem leaving empty handed.




Thanks MB!  I can't wait to meet up with her again!


That was a great strategy! My DH doesn't have a problem leaving an outlet or a mall empty handed either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I was just thinking about her the other day.  It's been a month since we last emailed each other.  I think it's time to email her and see how she's doing.  She was doing well the last time I emailed her.



Tell her "hi" for me and that we miss her posting!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Tell her "hi" for me and that we miss her posting!!





I sure will! :kiss:


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549624



Cute bag!!   (And doesn't Coach have a bag named "toaster" this season??  )


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!!   (And doesn't Coach have a bag named "toaster" this season??  )



Thank you!
Coach does have a Toaster Satchel!  I debated ordering it but was unsure---I hadn't seen it IRL or any other of the new Bleecker line IRL.  I knew DB's Florentine leather though, so I knew what I was getting.  And it was half the price I would have paid for the Toaster bag!  This bag is retired I guess.  There is a red one ebay right now.  
Dooney has quite a few bags that I want.  I definitely must have something in Chestnut because Dooney sure knows how to do that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549624




Very cute!  Looks very similar to the florentine pocket satchel, at least the pockets on the front.


----------



## MaryBel

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549624





This is a pretty bag! Love it in black! I remember when it was available on the Q. (was tempted to get one at one point).


----------



## RuedeNesle

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549624




Mornin' JN!


Love your bag!  Congrats on winning the auction!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying this cutie that I got this week from an auction site.    It looks like a lil toaster.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549624


 Love the toaster analogy.

Very cute bag - black is classic, isn't it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, Vincent has me under his spell.     I am in LOVE with this bag.  (Sorry, Pete!!)


----------



## Twoboyz

miaborsa said:


> omg, vincent has me under his spell.     I am in love with this bag.  (sorry, pete!!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


>



This bag is like me...  slouchy and devil-may-care.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> This bag is like me...  slouchy and devil-may-care.




Haha, a match made in heaven are you?  The first time I heard someone say that,  it was Antoinella talking about a Dooney on QVC.  lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, a match made in heaven are you?  The first time I heard someone say that,  it was Antoinella talking about a Dooney on QVC.  lol.



Do you mean she said "a match made in heaven?"      Antoinella seems nice, but I'd like to tie her up and cut those nails.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you mean she said "a match made in heaven?"      Antoinella seems nice, but I'd like to tie her up and cut those nails.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, Vincent has me under his spell.     I am in LOVE with this bag.  (Sorry, Pete!!)



This bag is a beauty - some of the richest leather I've ever seen!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> This bag is a beauty - some of the richest leather I've ever seen!


Thanks, Rosie.  I can't believe I waited so long to check out a Minkoff bag.  The black one has the same fabulous leather.


----------



## Swanky

Hey ladies!
Just a friendly reminder that this thread is to share only Dooney & Bourke bags!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> This bag is a beauty - some of the richest leather I've ever seen!





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  I can't believe I waited so long to check out a Minkoff bag.  The black one has the same fabulous leather.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey ladies!
> Just a friendly reminder that this thread is to share only Dooney & Bourke bags!



Rosie and Sarah, you had better watch out or you are going to end up in time out again!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you mean she said "a match made in heaven?"      Antoinella seems nice, but I'd like to tie her up and cut those nails.




  I've been watching her and Judith Ripka for about an hour and that laugh is contagious!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my tab satchel in navy since yesterday. The closure is a bit annoying but not enough to send her back.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my tab satchel in navy since yesterday. The closure is a bit annoying but not enough to send her back.




I'm glad you like her. Maybe it will become less annoying when the leather relaxes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my tab satchel in navy since yesterday. The closure is a bit annoying but not enough to send her back.



Love that one, MB!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my tab satchel in navy since yesterday. The closure is a bit annoying but not enough to send her back.



SO pretty MB


----------



## gatorgirl07

I broke down and finally ordered the domed Toledo satchel in chestnut. I don't know if I will cancel or not. Having mixed feelings......  I just know I will love it, that's why I am thinking about canceling.  Do I really need ANOTHER new bag??


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally ordered the domed Toledo satchel in chestnut. I don't know if I will cancel or not. Having mixed feelings......  I just know I will love it, that's why I am thinking about canceling.  Do I really need ANOTHER new bag??



Lol are you seriously asking us girls on the Dooney forum?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally ordered the domed Toledo satchel in chestnut. I don't know if I will cancel or not. Having mixed feelings......  I just know I will love it, that's why I am thinking about canceling.  Do I really need ANOTHER new bag??




Yay!  It's a beautiful bag!  Haha E is right  I hope you don't cancel and I can't wait to see it. I know how you feel though. I've been there many times


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally ordered the domed Toledo satchel in chestnut. I don't know if I will cancel or not. Having mixed feelings......  I just know I will love it, that's why I am thinking about canceling. * Do I really need ANOTHER new bag??*



  Of course you do.  

:devil:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my tab satchel in navy since yesterday. The closure is a bit annoying but not enough to send her back.





BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

I'm fairly new to this board and love reading the posts from women who love the same line of bags that I do.  The QVC Dooney board got me hooked a few years ago and my collection certainly shows that.  I'm running out of closet space!


Since we have snow on the ground and in the air today, I decided to pull out my coated cotton hydrangea purple flower bag. It speaks Spring to me and that's what I need, plus it is nice and light weight.


When I can figure out how to post a photo here, I'll do it in the future.


Have a great day, ladies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.


Pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.




Beautiful pair Sarah


----------



## RachaelD

MiaBorsa said:


> Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.



So stunning! Love that color


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.


 

I love this pair, Sarah!  

My ocean blue CCW just arrived to go with the Medium Toggle Sac I got earlier last week (ordered through the PA outlet).  I'll have to see if they will pose for a picture soon.  The color is so amazing in RL!!  


Sue


----------



## loly_gh

LCHallWill said:


> This little beauty hung out with me all weekend...I suppose I shouldn't say "little"... This would be more than enough room for most women! As a big bag girl, I didn't think it would work for me... But surprisingly, it has  Meet the pebble leather Zip zip satchel in Palomino



hi my name is layla , i signed up especially for the you're carring 
i am crazy about it and about to buy it but in patent leather black 
would please do a full review on it 
pleeeeeeaaase do a review on it. i would love to see it from the inside 
we dont have dooney and bourke boutique here so i cant see it closely


----------



## nieceyt

i am carrying the braided shopper in red plaid coated cotton,It was a birthday present from my Aunt.
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=66213&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=TTRDPATN


----------



## Twoboyz

nieceyt said:


> i am carrying the braided shopper in red plaid coated cotton,It was a birthday present from my Aunt.
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...13&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=TTRDPATN




Very cute Nieceyt!


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pair Sarah





RachaelD said:


> So stunning! Love that color





StillWG said:


> I love this pair, Sarah!
> 
> My ocean blue CCW just arrived to go with the Medium Toggle Sac I got earlier last week (ordered through the PA outlet).  I'll have to see if they will pose for a picture soon.  The color is so amazing in RL!!
> 
> Sue


Thanks so much, ladies.  :kiss:

Sue, we need pics of your new OB stuff!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm seriously loving that ocean blue set! Sarah, your pictures are TDF. They make it very hard to resist wanting every single bag you buy.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Time to dig out the Ocean Blue.


Lovely


----------



## Lizzys

loly_gh said:


> hi my name is layla , i signed up especially for the you're carring
> i am crazy about it and about to buy it but in patent leather black
> would please do a full review on it
> pleeeeeeaaase do a review on it. i would love to see it from the inside
> we dont have dooney and bourke boutique here so i cant see it closely



Hi Layla - Welcome!  While you are waiting for a reply you can go to qvc.com and put in item # A252389.  Under the photo is a video of the presentation.  QVC usually has videos of every purse they stock.  It helps in deciding on what to buy.  Then you can search for the best price.  Many ladies post when they come across a sale so keep checking in.  I have learned a lot here.


----------



## Twoboyz

Good morning! I've got Stanwich Natural with me today


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Twoboyz said:


> Good morning! I've got Stanwich Natural with me today
> View attachment 2556201


Oh wow I'm loving the blue with the natural color! Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

It looks so soft and smooshy. Love it


----------



## Twoboyz

TotallyTaupe said:


> Oh wow I'm loving the blue with the natural color! Beautiful!





Nebo said:


> It looks so soft and smooshy. Love it



 Thanks guys


----------



## apurselover

Using my croco fino in T-moro brown today. &#128156;


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Good morning! I've got Stanwich Natural with me today
> View attachment 2556201





apurselover said:


> Using my croco fino in T-moro brown today. &#128156;
> View attachment 2556601



Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Nebo

I just ordered the Ocean Blue, regular size FLO satchel. I wanted the Chelsea, then ocean blue sometimes later in the style with pockets, but thanks to our lovely enabler, MaryBel, she got me to call the outlet in PA ( its all her fault, really) and have them ship it from CA warehouse. I cant wait to get it and it was a steal at 153$ !

MiaBorsa , you also didnt help, flaunting pretty pictures of your Ocean blue


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I just ordered the Ocean Blue, regular size FLO satchel. I wanted the Chelsea, then ocean blue sometimes later in the style with pockets, but thanks to our lovely enabler, MaryBel, she got me to call the outlet in PA ( its all her fault, really) and have them ship it from CA warehouse. I cant wait to get it and it was a steal at 153$ !
> 
> MiaBorsa , you also didnt help, flaunting pretty pictures of your Ocean blue




You see, it's not my fault...It's Sarah (MiaBorsa) and her gorgeous pictures. You don't know how many bags I have gotten because of her pics. She should get a commission!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> I'm seriously loving that ocean blue set! Sarah, your pictures are TDF. They make it very hard to resist wanting every single bag you buy.


   Thanks, girl.



LitGeek said:


> Lovely


  :kiss:



Nebo said:


> I just ordered the Ocean Blue, regular size FLO satchel. I wanted the Chelsea, then ocean blue sometimes later in the style with pockets, but thanks to our lovely enabler, MaryBel, she got me to call the outlet in PA ( its all her fault, really) and have them ship it from CA warehouse. I cant wait to get it and it was a steal at 153$ !
> 
> MiaBorsa , you also didnt help, flaunting pretty pictures of your Ocean blue


    You're going to LOVE that Ocean Blue!!   



MaryBel said:


> You see, it's not my fault...It's Sarah (MiaBorsa) and her gorgeous pictures. You don't know how many bags I have gotten because of her pics. She should get a commission!


    Right back atcha, GF!!


----------



## Nebo

Thanks to all the ladies for info about the outlets. It really helps a lot and plus it saves some money too, for shoes


----------



## Twoboyz

apurselover said:


> Using my croco fino in T-moro brown today. &#128156;
> View attachment 2556601




Gorgeous! One of my favorite bags


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!




Thanks E!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I just ordered the Ocean Blue, regular size FLO satchel. I wanted the Chelsea, then ocean blue sometimes later in the style with pockets, but thanks to our lovely enabler, MaryBel, she got me to call the outlet in PA ( its all her fault, really) and have them ship it from CA warehouse. I cant wait to get it and it was a steal at 153$ !
> 
> MiaBorsa , you also didnt help, flaunting pretty pictures of your Ocean blue




Congrats on that awesome price on that gorgeous bag. I have to say that color is TDF in RL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Good morning! I've got Stanwich Natural with me today
> View attachment 2556201





apurselover said:


> Using my croco fino in T-moro brown today. &#128156;
> View attachment 2556601



Fabulous bags, ladies!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.




Nice classic black. I'm surprised any of your bags make it out more than once a year. You have so many! Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Nice classic black. I'm surprised any of your bags make it out more than once a year. You have so many! Lol.



I'm afraid you are correct, TB!!   I am a "collector."  I like owning them whether they ever get carried or not.


----------



## Nebo

That is a really nice black purse!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.


She's pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> That is a really nice black purse!





houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## miyacom

I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot!


----------



## Twoboyz

She's so pretty.  love that color.


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.



Very nice!


----------



## miyacom

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty.  love that color.




Thanks! I love the size!


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557000


Very pretty!


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## Nebo

miyacom said:


> I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot



I love your bag! And the charm on it 

Yes, the small is not quite small. You can fit a lot in there 

Some more pictures please, of that beautiful color, maybe in a separate thread?


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557000



Pretty!  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.


Lovely!  Dooney does a beautiful job with the black florentine, so classic!


miyacom said:


> I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557000



Very pretty!  I haven't seen this color before.


----------



## miyacom

More pics!


----------



## elbgrl

Lovely!  Thanks for the pics, I really like this color!


----------



## miyacom

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  Thanks for the pics, I really like this color!




The photo really washes out the color. It is a lot more vibrant and pastel.


----------



## miyacom

This one is a little better.


----------



## miyacom

Here is the better pic.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you for the pictures! In the last one you can see that the color has more oomph to it


----------



## MaryBel

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2557562
> 
> Here is the better pic.





Gorgeous! Congrats!
ITA! The color is even more gorgeous and vibrant IRL.


----------



## miyacom

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> ITA! The color is even more gorgeous and vibrant IRL.




Thanks and you are spot on about the color. My daughter said it looks sexy!


----------



## apurselover

Thanks ladies!


----------



## apurselover

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet divin'" day.      Dragged out my Florentine Medium Hobo; she's been in the dark closet for over a year.



Beautiful


----------



## apurselover

miyacom said:


> I received my first small satchel in salmon. This is the first in small, all the others are large. I was surprised that all my stuff fit! I have two personal planners, Coach wristlets, Coach universal case, and Coach coin purse. Everything fit! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557000



What an awesome spring color! She's gorg


----------



## miyacom

apurselover said:


> What an awesome spring color! She's gorg




Thanks for the compliments ladies!


----------



## lnw85

My pretty...


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> My pretty...




Beautiful!  Is that the red? Or strawberry? Either way she's lovely. I have the natural and I really  love it.


----------



## lnw85

It's the red...  doesn't really photograph that way though...  but I love her


----------



## vanhornink

Using my new and one and only D&B  charm satchel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have been using it for a week and I love it


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty! I just love the fun bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Using my new and one and only D&B  charm satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using it for a week and I love it




Cute!  I'm really loving the Dooney's with the black handles and trim.


----------



## gatorgirl07

vanhornink said:


> Using my new and one and only D&B  charm satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using it for a week and I love it




I love this bag!  I have the se one with different charms


----------



## DooneyDucky

No pictures yet but I'm carrying my Flo Stanwich satchel in natural for the first time today! Loving this beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> No pictures yet but I'm carrying my Flo Stanwich satchel in natural for the first time today! Loving this beauty!




We are bag twins!  I'm carrying my natural Stanwich today too. I love her more every time I carry her. Enjoy!


----------



## MandyLDee

DooneyDucky said:


> No pictures yet but I'm carrying my Flo Stanwich satchel in natural for the first time today! Loving this beauty!


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love this bag!  I have the se one with different charms


 

Thank you I have wanted her since last August, finally she is mine


----------



## vanhornink

DooneyDucky said:


> Pretty! I just love the fun bags.


 

Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Cute!  I'm really loving the Dooney's with the black handles and trim.


 
Yes I am loving it too, first bag I have ever had with back handles


----------



## greyhoundgal




----------



## Twoboyz

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2562902




Nice colors!  Are these some of your new finds at the outlet?


----------



## greyhoundgal

Twoboyz said:


> Nice colors!  Are these some of your new finds at the outlet?


The bag is. It's the Dooney Oberland Grommet Sac. I got it in the blue and red at the outlet for around $180 each. LOVE this bag and the picture does not do the color justice.  The wallet is a Coach that I ordered off of eBay.


----------



## bagtabulous

Had been carrying my "doctor bag" in hunter green for the past few weeks. Changed into a taupe satchel for this week and beyond . Her handles look darker in the picture than they are in real life  Lovin' all my vintage bags, extra character added and all


----------



## Twoboyz

bagtabulous said:


> Had been carrying my "doctor bag" in hunter green for the past few weeks. Changed into a taupe satchel for this week and beyond . Her handles look darker in the picture than they are in real life  Lovin' all my vintage bags, extra character added and all


Gorgeous Bagtabulous! I especially love the green one in your avatar picture with the scarf :buttercup:


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love them! I carried my vintage bag for the last couple weeks until I changed to my Stanwich satchel.


----------



## bagtabulous

Thanks Twoboyz and DooneyDucky, been loving the awl vintage (my favorite dooneys).


----------



## Honeytown

Thank you Bagtabulous, for posting. As a Dooney newbie, it's fun to see the older bags and they are truly gorgeous.  Loving the leather duck logo and the overall classy look!

Susan


----------



## seton

bagtabulous said:


> Had been carrying my "doctor bag" in hunter green for the past few weeks. Changed into a taupe satchel for this week and beyond . Her handles look darker in the picture than they are in real life  Lovin' all my vintage bags, extra character added and all



fab! ur right, they are full of character


----------



## greyhoundgal

One of my Lexingtons


----------



## HarliRexx

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2565236
> 
> 
> One of my Lexingtons




Lovely color!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Still carrying this beauty around today:





The more I carry it the more I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2565236
> 
> 
> One of my Lexingtons




Pretty color! I love the Croco texture. I almost bought it in the red last weekend, but I got the red Nubuk Chelsea instead.  I have yet to get a Lexington.  It does carry nice and comfortably.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Still carrying this beauty around today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I carry it the more I love it!




You know I hold this one close to my heart. :Love:


----------



## bagtabulous

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2565236
> 
> 
> One of my Lexingtons


Gorgeous! Love the color. Nice bag greyhoundgal.


----------



## bagtabulous

DooneyDucky said:


> Still carrying this beauty around today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I carry it the more I love it!


The leather looks so buttery! I have been thinking about purchasing one of these, they are so beautiful.


----------



## greyhoundgal

Today's lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

greyhoundgal said:


> Today's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566080




Another lovely bag from your collection


----------



## greyhoundgal

bagtabulous said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color. Nice bag greyhoundgal.


Thank you! I just LOVE the Lexington. I am obsessed I tell you, obsessed!


----------



## seton

greyhoundgal said:


> Today's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566080



fun tote!


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally have Red with me today.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I finally have Red with me today.



Don't you just love it? As much as I like my natural Stanwich, I adore the red.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, that red is so amazing! Real pop of color, and the style of the bag makes it wearable with  almost everything.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Don't you just love it? As much as I like my natural Stanwich, I adore the red.




I love it!  It's the first time I'm taking her out. She's a little more pebbly than my natural and Brown, which I didn't really notice at first. Better weather protection I hope. Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, that red is so amazing! Real pop of color, and the style of the bag makes it wearable with  almost everything.




Thanks Nebo!  I do love the pop of color. It's do dreary out today and this really helps


----------



## neatrivers

I have been carrying this bag exactly one week. It is a GREAT bag. I got her in St. Augustine, Fl at the Dooney Outlet for $89.10.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Twoboyz said:


> I finally have Red with me today.
> View attachment 2567222


Oh that's a lovely bag!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Twoboyz, if it helps any I've been taking my natural stanwich out all week in the drizzling rain without any problems. I did spray with Apple rain and stain garde prior to going out the first time. Love that bright red.


----------



## Twoboyz

TotallyTaupe said:


> Oh that's a lovely bag!




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Twoboyz, if it helps any I've been taking my natural stanwich out all week in the drizzling rain without any problems. I did spray with Apple rain and stain garde prior to going out the first time. Love that bright red.




Thanks DD!  I took her out today and it rained a little. I just figured Id leave her under cover if I had to go out in it. 
I'm so glad I did because I've been dying to carry her.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks DD!  I took her out today and it rained a little. I just figured Id leave her under cover if I had to go out in it.
> I'm so glad I did because I've been dying to carry her.


When rain unexpectedly strikes while I'm out with one of my Florentines, I just grab my wallet out and leave my purse in the car while I swim into the grocery.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> When rain unexpectedly strikes while I'm out with one of my Florentines, I just grab my wallet out and leave my purse in the car while I swim into the grocery.




   lol


----------



## Nebo

My husband laughs when I take my jacket off to cover up my bag if its raining  There is an interesting meme about How to spot a good/bad bag- 2 women in the rain- one has her bag under her jacket, other one is using her bag to shield her head from the rain


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My husband laughs when I take my jacket off to cover up my bag if its raining  There is an interesting meme about How to spot a good/bad bag- 2 women in the rain- one has her bag under her jacket, other one is using her bag to shield her head from the rain




That's a good one!  Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I love that little satchel. I have it in Moss in the small size. So fun to carry!


----------



## Coffeeforme

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!


Love the bag Jadite!  That bag rocks!


----------



## greyhoundgal

My Plum Lexington


----------



## DooneyDucky

Purrrrty! I think I really need a Lexington of my own.


----------



## Twoboyz

greyhoundgal said:


> My Plum Lexington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571476




Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

greyhoundgal said:


> My Plum Lexington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571476



You are The Lexington Queen 

I love the plum color!


----------



## greyhoundgal

Nebo said:


> You are The Lexington Queen
> 
> 
> 
> I love the plum color!




I'm embarrassed to say that I have NINE Lexingtons. I think I am officially obsessed.


----------



## Honeytown

greyhoundgal said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I have NINE Lexingtons. I think I am officially obsessed.


 
Hey but there's a lot to be said for knowing what you want. 

Wish I could narrow my focus-- I seem to like everything which is tough on finances.

Susan


----------



## Twoboyz

Honeytown said:


> Hey but there's a lot to be said for knowing what you want.
> 
> Wish I could narrow my focus-- I seem to like everything which is tough on finances.
> 
> Susan




Me too!


----------



## lovemyzoes

well, I'm trying to decide between the medium pocket satchel or the small lexington shopper and I keep going back and forth. I know they are totally different. would love to make up my mind. does anyone know how often Ilovedooney has sales? is there usually one before mothers day?


----------



## elbgrl

greyhoundgal said:


> My Plum Lexington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571476



Gorgeous - I love the Lexington!


----------



## Twoboyz

I have my black chevron with me today for the first time. It's so nice and comfortable to carry, light and fits right under the arm. It's just hard to get used to using a tote as a purse because I'm used to a smaller bag. I love the ease of getting in and out though! It's just a little wonky at the store at the register.


----------



## Nebo

Its so pretty, Twoboyz. Love it! I'm not a shoulder bag person, but this is a really lovely bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Its so pretty, Twoboyz. Love it! I'm not a shoulder bag person, but this is a really lovely bag!




Thank you!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I love using totes and that Chevron is so cute. They're fun to use when you have notebooks and important papers to carry around.


----------



## greyhoundgal




----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> I love using totes and that Chevron is so cute. They're fun to use when you have notebooks and important papers to carry around.




Thanks DD! Unfortunately I don't carry much normally.  I do love the big wide opening though. It's so easy to reach in and out.


----------



## Twoboyz

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2573854




Love that color!!! Beautiful


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> I have my black chevron with me today for the first time. It's so nice and comfortable to carry, light and fits right under the arm. It's just hard to get used to using a tote as a purse because I'm used to a smaller bag. I love the ease of getting in and out though! It's just a little wonky at the store at the register.
> View attachment 2573677



I love the chevron!  I saw them in person at Dillard's recently and every color was gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> I love the chevron!  I saw them in person at Dillard's recently and every color was gorgeous!




Thanks  i know what you mean, I had such a hard time deciding in a color.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I have my black chevron with me today for the first time. It's so nice and comfortable to carry, light and fits right under the arm. It's just hard to get used to using a tote as a purse because I'm used to a smaller bag. I love the ease of getting in and out though! It's just a little wonky at the store at the register.
> View attachment 2573677







greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2573854


 


Hey GFs! Twins!


I'm still cheating with my MK Weston in turquoise, but I'm changing today. Need to decide into what.


----------



## MiaBorsa

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2573854



Great color!   

I'm still carrying my Rebecca Minkoff satchel, so I won't mention it.      Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## MaryBel

I just changed into my splash satchel. Love this print!


----------



## elbgrl

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2573854


gorgeous!


MaryBel said:


> I just changed into my splash satchel. Love this print!



Oh, I love that pattern!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh, I love that pattern!




Thanks Rosie!
Me too! It's so much fun and it goes with everything!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just changed into my splash satchel. Love this print!




I love the straps on that!


----------



## Coffeeforme

I'm carrying my raspberry Lexington shopper today ... and everyday


----------



## Coffeeforme

greyhoundgal said:


> View attachment 2573854


Love that purse!


----------



## Coffeeforme

Twoboyz said:


> I have my black chevron with me today for the first time. It's so nice and comfortable to carry, light and fits right under the arm. It's just hard to get used to using a tote as a purse because I'm used to a smaller bag. I love the ease of getting in and out though! It's just a little wonky at the store at the register.
> View attachment 2573677


ooooo, ahhhhhh!  I really like that Chevron black and white.  Saw it at Macy's and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Coffeeforme said:


> I'm carrying my raspberry Lexington shopper today ... and everyday




Love that beautiful bag Coffee!


----------



## Twoboyz

Coffeeforme said:


> ooooo, ahhhhhh!  I really like that Chevron black and white.  Saw it at Macy's and it is gorgeous!




Thank you


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love that raspberry bag! Swoon!


----------



## Hollie91999

Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.


----------



## MaryBel

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## miyacom

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.




First time seeing the pink Stanwich. Very pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.



Love it!  So pretty!


----------



## Bobetta

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.




Wow! Super pretty pink Stanwich. This is one bag I would be tempted to get in pink. Nice!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.




I love her Hollie! Congrats on you cute new bag.


----------



## Hollie91999

Thank you everyone...I've always been an avid Dooney collector but stopped for awhile...am loving the new styles that they have out now.  Love everyone's posts.


----------



## seton

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.



looks great!


----------



## Nebo

Lovely pink bag!


----------



## seton

portofino med sac


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> portofino med sac



Lovely!


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> portofino med sac




Ohhhh, I like that bag a lot!! 
I'll be rocking my new-to-me black pocket satchel today, of course. 
I'm getting used to switching bags and moving my purse stuff around. Lol. Not as much of a hassle as I thought it would be. Gotta share the purse love, right?


----------



## houstonm2198

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today,   Love it so much, it's darker than I thought.


she's gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> portofino med sac


Another nice black classic bag.  Looks like a nice day out there today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh, I like that bag a lot!!
> I'll be rocking my new-to-me black pocket satchel today, of course.
> I'm getting used to switching bags and moving my purse stuff around. Lol. Not as much of a hassle as I thought it would be. Gotta share the purse love, right?


I've been changing my bag everyday.  I just want to use all of them at once you know?  I have a purse organizer insert that I put everything in.  It's kind of a shame because the nice pockets in my Dooney's never get used.  I got it because I thought it would make switching my purse easier.  Now I feel like it's too easy and no fun  :shame:  I like the organization and that everything is always where I need it no matter what purse I'm using.


----------



## AuntJulie

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh, I like that bag a lot!!
> I'll be rocking my new-to-me black pocket satchel today, of course.
> I'm getting used to switching bags and moving my purse stuff around. Lol. Not as much of a hassle as I thought it would be. Gotta share the purse love, right?




Me too!  The upside is that my handbag stays neater since I am forced to purge receipts, etc


----------



## Bobetta

AuntJulie said:


> Me too!  The upside is that my handbag stays neater since I am forced to purge receipts, etc




Haha. Good point. And you're right. My bags have been staying neat. Another plus.


----------



## inlovewbags

Back with tan trim dillen small satchel... I love it! But having trouble uploading a pic I'm new here maybe I'm doing it wrong.. anyone help?


----------



## Nebo

inlovewbags said:


> Back with tan trim dillen small satchel... I love it! But having trouble uploading a pic I'm new here maybe I'm doing it wrong.. anyone help?



You have instruction on how to post pictures in the FAQ section. But to save you some trouble, here you go:
- dont just start writing in the quick reply box. Go to POST A REPLY  at the bottom of the posts. When you are done writing and you want to attach pix, click  Manage attachments. A pop up window will come up. Upload the pix from your computer, then click Upload photos. Once it is done, you can close the little window, click preview post to make sure you got it and then click submit reply.


----------



## inlovewbags

Thank you,Thank you so much ! I will try that!


----------



## inlovewbags

img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/3anatenu.jpg


----------



## inlovewbags

inlovewbags said:


> img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/3anatenu.jpg



Nope.  Lol..Still not able to post! I'm trying from my phone not a computer... &#128549;


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Nope.  Lol..Still not able to post! I'm trying from my phone not a computer... &#128549;


Are you using the ap?


----------



## inlovewbags

Yes... through tapatalk??


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Yes... through tapatalk??




Hmm, I don't know if that's the same as what I'm using on my iphone. Do you have a screen like this on your phone with these little icons when you're replying to a post?


----------



## inlovewbags

inlovewbags said:


> Yes... through tapatalk??



I've tried the purse forum ap and also through the tapatalk ap


----------



## inlovewbags

Twoboyz said:


> Hmm, I don't know if that's the same as what I'm using on my iphone. Do you have a screen like this on your phone with these little icons when you're replying to a post?
> 
> View attachment 2580817


&#128549;
no I don't


----------



## Twoboyz

Hmmm. I'm sorry I couldn't help. Maybe try googling "posting pictures in threads using tapatalk"?  Good luck...we want to see pictures


----------



## inlovewbags

Yes that's a good idea! Thank you... I'll figure it out... I have too.. lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm carrying my Chelsea Shopper in Orange today. I haven't been able to put her down since I revealed her out late last week.  What an awesome bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Leathertop said:


> View attachment 2016700
> 
> 
> Not sure of the name but I've had this one for years.


I love that color!!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my Chelsea Shopper in Orange today. I haven't been able to put her down since I revealed her out late last week.  What an awesome bag!



where do u get the tassels?


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty! Love the contrasting tassels!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my Chelsea Shopper in Orange today. I haven't been able to put her down since I revealed her out late last week.  What an awesome bag!




Yup, this is the gorgeous orange Chelsea that has me thinking of an exchange of one of my two new nubuks.  She's so pretty, and nice job with the tassel charm.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> Pretty! Love the contrasting tassels!


Thank you! That has become my all year around bag now. She won't go in the dust bag this year.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> where do u get the tassels?


I actually made the charm. Tassels came from Old Navy a few weeks back. Check out how I made them if you are interested. Very easy! 

http://youtu.be/AIcHgHhlz7I


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, this is the gorgeous orange Chelsea that has me thinking of an exchange of one of my two new nubuks.  She's so pretty, and nice job with the tassel charm.


Thank you!.  

I say GO FOR IT!!!!  Go TwoBoyz, Go TwoBoyz... GO, GO!!! LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!.
> 
> I say GO FOR IT!!!!  Go TwoBoyz, Go TwoBoyz... GO, GO!!! LOL




Haha lol. I have an outlet trip planned for Saturday. We shall see if they have a Dillen Chelsea that speaks to me. I really love the nubuk Chelsea's, but I'm concerned about how they will wear over time. The Nubuk seems delicate.  I'll report back on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

... The Nubuks are reeeallly nice! They feel so soft. The Moss is gorgeous. I'm looking forward to what beauties you bring back.


----------



## Nebo

That is a gorgeous bag! I lovee the charm, so creative!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you!


----------



## houstonm2198

My Toledo Hobo is working with me today.


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> My Toledo Hobo is working with me today.


So cute and slouchy!  Love her.


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and slouchy!  Love her.


Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

houstonm2198 said:


> My Toledo Hobo is working with me today.


I'm in love!!!! 

Thanks for brightening my day.  She's beautiful!


----------



## houstonm2198

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love!!!!
> 
> Thanks for brightening my day.  She's beautiful!


Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## LCHallWill

Carrying my namesake today


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Carrying my namesake today




Gorgeous! It must be fun to have a Dooney namesake


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! It must be fun to have a Dooney namesake


Thank you Twoboyz!  It just makes me want one in every color


----------



## Nebo

LCHallWill said:


> Carrying my namesake today



Gorgeous bag on a gorgeous woman!


----------



## LCHallWill

Nebo said:


> Gorgeous bag on a gorgeous woman!


  thank you so much Nebo!


----------



## ivyfalls

LCHallWill said:


> Carrying my namesake today



I love your bag so much, and it looks perfect on you !!


----------



## LCHallWill

ivyfalls said:


> I love your bag so much, and it looks perfect on you !!


Thank you Ivy!


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Carrying my namesake today





You and your namesake bag look gorgeous LC!


----------



## MaryBel

Since it's been raining on and off, nylon Smith has been with me. Love the royal blue trim with the hot pink.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Since it's been raining on and off, nylon Smith has been with me. Love the royal blue trim with the hot pink.




Such a cute bag! Such fun colors.  I have the green and saddle tan trim. I love it. It was my first Nylon bag.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a cute bag! Such fun colors.  I have the green and saddle tan trim. I love it. It was my first Nylon bag.




Thanks!
I could not decide when I got this one, I was between the navy with jade trim and this one. I ended up getting the navy and a different pink bag (o-ring shopper), but later went back and got this one too. 


Nylon bags are really nice, so lightweight and so much fun with all the different colors!
I have a green with tan trim in the Victoria style.


----------



## suntenya

MaryBel said:


> Since it's been raining on and off, nylon Smith has been with me. Love the royal blue trim with the hot pink.


I love those colors!! Good choice. I love blue and pink together- always makes me think of bubble gum or cotton candy and it makes me happy


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Since it's been raining on and off, nylon Smith has been with me. Love the royal blue trim with the hot pink.


Very cute colors together Marybel!  I've been loving the blues lately and that blue trim is gorgeous.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Since it's been raining on and off, nylon Smith has been with me. Love the royal blue trim with the hot pink.



Don't you just love this bag!?  I can't wait to take my back out when football season starts again


----------



## Nebo

Took salmon with me today to TJMAXX. Lovely 50 something year old lady approached me, asked me where I got it. She loved the bag. She had a RM MAB I think also in some orange color. We talked Dooney bags for about 15 min. Made my day


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Took salmon with me today to TJMAXX. Lovely 50 something year old lady approached me, asked me where I got it. She loved the bag. She had a RM MAB I think also in some orange color. We talked Dooney bags for about 15 min. Made my day



What a great story.  I can't help but feel happy when I look at that color.  It's just a happy color.  Beautiful.  It's so fun to share the Dooney love.  I don't get much of that in this area.  I see a lot of Coach and MK bags, but rarely a Dooney.


----------



## Nebo

No Dooneys here either. Mostly original Coach, a wholeeeeee loooooot of fake MK and a rare LV.


----------



## suntenya

Nebo said:


> No Dooneys here either. Mostly original Coach, a wholeeeeee loooooot of fake MK and a rare LV.


Where I am there isn't much in designer bags at all! But when the tourists come to ski they tend to have really nice bags. I definitely have mostly Dooneys, but every now and then there is a Coach one I love. But most are their bags aren't really my style.


----------



## Nebo

I think so far I have seen maybe three or four  Dooneys and I have been living here 1 1/2 years.  I have some other brands, but I want to eventually have all the colors I need in Dooneys


----------



## suntenya

Come to think of it, I did see one Dooney on my date night last night. It was one of those older ones with the signature DB all over it. The lady and I sat across from each other waiting for our tables, proudly holding on to our Dooneys.


----------



## Hollie91999

Carrying this beauty today!!!


----------



## Nebo

Hahahaha, cute image


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today!!!






Oooooo, she is pretty! What is that style name?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

So cute and different. I almost got that one in Orange/White but went with my Orange Chelsea instead. 


A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this beauty today!!!




Very cute bag Hollie! I was admiring one at Macys a couple months ago. I think it was royal blue. It's such a classy looking bag and a little retro.


----------



## Hollie91999

Nebo said:


> Oooooo, she is pretty! What is that style name?





Twoboyz said:


> Very cute bag Hollie! I was admiring one at Macys a couple months ago. I think it was royal blue. It's such a classy looking bag and a little retro.



It's called savannah from florentine edge line, I believe it's from last year.  I got it at a great price from eBay.  Fell in love with it when I was browsing QVC.  I believe there was an "as is" for sale when I checked a couple of days ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> It's called savannah from florentine edge line, I believe it's from last year.  I got it at a great price from eBay.  Fell in love with it when I was browsing QVC.  I believe there was an "as is" for sale when I checked a couple of days ago.




Thanks Hollie. I might have considered it if I hadn't ordered my small taupe satchel today


----------



## Twoboyz

Here I go again! I just noticed I went all around town shopping today with my red Stanwich....with the rubber bands on the tassels!  (Sigh)


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> Here I go again! I just noticed I went all around town shopping today with my red Stanwich....with the rubber bands on the tassels!  (Sigh)


Hehe at least they are still straight after all the shopping!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Hehe at least they are still straight after all the shopping!


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, it happens! I have to get some to put on mine. Although I always make sure I tuck them in nicely in their new cotton dust bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here I go again! I just noticed I went all around town shopping today with my red Stanwich....with the rubber bands on the tassels!  (Sigh)




Lol... That bag is so stunning, I bet no one even noticed.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... That bag is so stunning, I bet no one even noticed.



Haha, thanks.  Not too many people notice period.  Only occasionally I'll notice someone looking if they are carrying a nice bag as well.  Like yesterday one lady was noticing and she was carrying a nice MK black studded bag.  I think she noticed my Dooney.


----------



## Nebo

I was out with my salmon again today. I guess I called out the Dooneys here, cause I saw a regular size FLO in black walk in front of me to BestBuy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I was out with my salmon again today. I guess I called out the Dooneys here, cause I saw a regular size FLO in black walk in front of me to BestBuy.



That's exciting!  It's so fun when you see someone else out there with a Dooney.  They might not be as crazy as we are about it, but at least they share the love a little bit.


----------



## suntenya

I am not really in the Spring state of mind yet since it is still in the 40s! So today I broke out my orange small flo. I love the color, reminds me of my favorite season- Autumn!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> I am not really in the Spring state of mind yet since it is still in the 40s! So today I broke out my orange small flo. I love the color, reminds me of my favorite season- Autumn!



Nice!  I think orange could be a Spring color too.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  I think orange could be a Spring color too.


That's true! It is more of a burnt orange to me probably because it is starting to get a little of a patina. Nice and shiny!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> I am not really in the Spring state of mind yet since it is still in the 40s! So today I broke out my orange small flo. I love the color, reminds me of my favorite season- Autumn!


Color twins. I hve orange in double strap tassel


----------



## suntenya

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Color twins. I hve orange in double strap tassel


Love that bag! I have it in black. I haven't seen new colors in that style for a while. I hope they aren't discontinuing it! However the bristol kind of looks like an updated version of it.


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Love that bag! I have it in black. I haven't seen new colors in that style for a while. I hope they aren't discontinuing it! However the bristol kind of looks like an updated version of it.



I think I heard they were discontinuing it.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I think I heard they were discontinuing it.


 I guess if I ever want one again I will have to scour eBay.


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> I guess if I ever want one again I will have to scour eBay.



They have a lot on ebay and they still have a lot on QVC in the as is selection. Dooney is always coming out with new styles.  Who know, maybe they'll make something similar one day.  What I heard could have been speculation too, I'm not sure.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> Love that bag! I have it in black. I haven't seen new colors in that style for a while. I hope they aren't discontinuing it! However the bristol kind of looks like an updated version of it.


 
Yes it has been discontinued.
I might get her in IVY


----------



## inlovewbags

Today it's Dillen small satchel!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

inlovewbags said:


> Today it's Dillen small satchel!






Love it!!!  Where did you get the bag charm. Cute?


----------



## inlovewbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it!!!  Where did you get the bag charm. Cute?



On eBay for like $5 ..I think I just searched  flower keychains... I love putting charms in my bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Today it's Dillen small satchel!




Very cute!  I love that bag charm. It's adorable on her!


----------



## inlovewbags

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!  I love that bag charm. It's adorable on her!



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

inlovewbags said:


> On eBay for like $5 ..I think I just searched  flower keychains... I love putting charms in my bags!




Oh ok. Thank u. It's cute and really dresses her up


----------



## NurseAnn

inlovewbags said:


> Today it's Dillen small satchel!



Love it!  This is another one I am considering.


----------



## inlovewbags

NurseAnn said:


> Love it!  This is another one I am considering.



You won't regret this one if you decide on it.. it is absolutely my favorite! I find myself picking this one up more than any of my other bags!


----------



## suntenya

inlovewbags said:


> Today it's Dillen small satchel!


I have always loved that color! I am not a huge fan of all black bags so the tan trim is beautiful!


----------



## inlovewbags

suntenya said:


> I have always loved that color! I am not a huge fan of all black bags so the tan trim is beautiful!



Me too, I'm not a big fan of all black bags! All my black bags have contracting trims or zippers in the front ..I fell in love with this bag the moment I saw it.. it's a little on the heavy side but it is absolutely stunning and definitely an eye catcher! they also have this bag in cobalt blue and it is beautiful too. I can't get her out of my mind! Oh oh!


----------



## NurseAnn

inlovewbags said:


> You won't regret this one if you decide on it.. it is absolutely my favorite! I find myself picking this one up more than any of my other bags!



I also love the contrast of black and brown.  I hear that the leather is amazing and won't mind a little bit of rain.  Would be nice to carry when I'm not sure what the weather will do.  For right now I am looking for it to go on sale.


----------



## 1911er

I don't know what its called but I love the size


http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/media/dooney/dooney012_zps47778401.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## PcanTannedBty

1911er said:


> I don't know what its called but I love the size
> 
> 
> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/media/dooney/dooney012_zps47778401.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5




I think I saw this answered in another thread... It's the Calf Leather Nina Bag. . Love the color!


----------



## StillWG

1911er said:


> I don't know what its called but I love the size
> 
> 
> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/media/dooney/dooney012_zps47778401.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


 


She's a beauty still!  Love the saddle color!






Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Colette (avatar pic) and I enjoyed the weather Monday morning at Union Square in San Francisco.  We went to Macys on a recon for the Friends & Family pre-sale. (Sale starts tomorrow but I used the code FRIENDS online this afternoon and it worked.)


Have a great afternoon!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette (avatar pic) and I enjoyed the weather Monday morning at Union Square in San Francisco.  We went to Macys on a recon for the Friends & Family pre-sale. (Sale starts tomorrow but I used the code FRIENDS online this afternoon and it worked.)
> 
> 
> Have a great afternoon!




Beautiful bag!! What style is that?


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag!! What style is that?




Thanks PTB!


It's the leather version of the 1975 Sig Colette tote.  It was offered for a short time on QVC a couple of years ago.  It took me a while to reply because I was trying to find a link for another pic, but I couldn't find one.


ETA:  I found an old pic of the inside.  I also had a 1975 Sig Colette, which I sold on ebay after I got the leather version.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette (avatar pic) and I enjoyed the weather Monday morning at Union Square in San Francisco.  We went to Macys on a recon for the Friends & Family pre-sale. (Sale starts tomorrow but I used the code FRIENDS online this afternoon and it worked.)
> 
> 
> Have a great afternoon!




Hey GF!
Colette sure looks nice out on the sun!
I'm so jealous. I can't wait to go to SF. Hopefully on the summer! 


So now, confess, did you get anything from Macy's?


I did a few pre-sales, so can't wait for tomorrow to go and pick them up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Colette sure looks nice out on the sun!
> I'm so jealous. I can't wait to go to SF. Hopefully on the summer!
> 
> 
> So now, confess, did you get anything from Macy's?
> 
> 
> I did a few pre-sales, so can't wait for tomorrow to go and pick them up!




Hi MaryBel!


Thanks!  You have to let Joy and me know when you're coming so we can meet up!


Confession time: The :devil: made me do it! LOL!  


I ordered this in vanilla:


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...te?ID=867266&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Subsplash_1


I can't wait to see pics of your haul!


ETA: The Macys link isn't working, I think.  Hopefully the Nordstrom links works:


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


ETA: Now the Macy link is working!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette (avatar pic) and I enjoyed the weather Monday morning at Union Square in San Francisco.  We went to Macys on a recon for the Friends & Family pre-sale. (Sale starts tomorrow but I used the code FRIENDS online this afternoon and it worked.)
> 
> 
> Have a great afternoon!




Hi!!

She's so cute!  That is probably one if the biggest Macy's I've ever seen. Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MaryBel!
> 
> Confession time: The :devil: made me do it! LOL!
> 
> 
> I ordered this in vanilla:
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...te?ID=867266&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Subsplash_1
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your haul!
> 
> 
> ETA: The Macys link isn't working, I think.  Hopefully the Nordstrom links works:
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A
> 
> 
> ETA: Now the Macy link is working!




Very cute MK bag. The vanilla will be perfect for sunny CA.  The Devil made you do it Haha!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MaryBel!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  You have to let Joy and me know when you're coming so we can meet up!
> 
> 
> Confession time: The :devil: made me do it! LOL!
> 
> 
> I ordered this in vanilla:
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...te?ID=867266&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Subsplash_1
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your haul!
> 
> 
> ETA: The Macys link isn't working, I think.  Hopefully the Nordstrom links works:
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A
> 
> 
> ETA: Now the Macy link is working!





Oh, she's gorgeous! perfect for spring and summer!
Will have to escape work in the morning to go and pick up my goodies. I have to go to 2 stores but one is nearby the chiropractic clinic and I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I can pick up those after my appointment.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh, she's gorgeous! perfect for spring and summer!
> Will have to escape work in the morning to go and pick up my goodies. I have to go to 2 stores but one is nearby the chiropractic clinic and I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I can pick up those after my appointment.





Thanks!  She wasn't even on my radar until I saw two women carrying her last weekend.  ITA, she is perfect for spring and summer!


You better let your Chiropractor know you're picking up a F&F haul so s/he can make sure you won't injury yourself carrying all your bags.


Wishing you good health!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  She wasn't even on my radar until I saw two women carrying her last weekend.  ITA, she is perfect for spring and summer!
> 
> 
> You better let your Chiropractor know you're picking up a F&F haul so s/he can make sure you won't injury yourself carrying all your bags.
> 
> 
> Wishing you good health!




I just finished my body pump routine so I can be strong enough for them! 
Whatever it takes, they are coming home with me


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I just finished my body pump routine so I can be strong enough for them!
> * Whatever it takes, they are coming home with me *


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette (avatar pic) and I enjoyed the weather Monday morning at Union Square in San Francisco.  We went to Macys on a recon for the Friends & Family pre-sale. (Sale starts tomorrow but I used the code FRIENDS online this afternoon and it worked.)
> 
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



Hey Girly!  Colette looks gorgeous at Union Square.  Nice choice on the MK tote; I bought that one last year.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks PTB!
> 
> 
> It's the leather version of the 1975 Sig Colette tote.  It was offered for a short time on QVC a couple of years ago.  It took me a while to reply because I was trying to find a link for another pic, but I couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I found an old pic of the inside.  I also had a 1975 Sig Colette, which I sold on ebay after I got the leather version.




Ahhh ok!!! It's a very nice bag, especially in that red. I must have had no electricity on the day that show came on. Lol. I never miss a Dooney show. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks PTB!
> 
> 
> It's the leather version of the 1975 Sig Colette tote.  It was offered for a short time on QVC a couple of years ago.  It took me a while to reply because I was trying to find a link for another pic, but I couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I found an old pic of the inside.  I also had a 1975 Sig Colette, which I sold on ebay after I got the leather version.





Ahhh ok!!! It's a very nice bag, especially in that red. I must have had no electricity on the day that show came on. Lol. I never miss a Dooney show. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  She wasn't even on my radar until I saw two women carrying her last weekend.  ITA, she is perfect for spring and summer!
> 
> 
> You better let your Chiropractor know you're picking up a F&F haul so s/he can make sure you won't injury yourself carrying all your bags.
> 
> 
> Wishing you good health!




I was actually looking at that MK bag too but in leather. It's a gorgeous bag. Congrats!


----------



## suntenya

I'm picking up my small lexington shopper in aqua from Macy's tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi!!
> 
> She's so cute!  That is probably one if the biggest Macy's I've ever seen. Looks like you guys had fun.




Hi TB!


Thanks!  That Macys is pretty big.  There's a Cheesecake Factory located on the 8th floor of the building.  We had a great morning!



Twoboyz said:


> Very cute MK bag. The vanilla will be perfect for sunny CA.  The Devil made you do it Haha!




Thanks again! It had to be the Devil.  How else can I explain telling myself I don't need another bag and lusting for this one at the same time?


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok!!! It's a very nice bag, especially in that red. *I must have had no electricity on the day that show came on. Lol.* I never miss a Dooney show. Thanks for the photo!




It's so funny you say that!  The back story on Colette is Godfreako posted a sneak peek of this bag on the QVC forum months before it debuted.  I obsessed about getting this tote for so long, just about all the regulars in the Dooney Forum knew I was getting this tote in red whenever it debuted.  Well.....the Saturday night it debuted it was a One Time Only, but our internet was out!  We had lost all power earlier and got back everything but our internet.  I was watching the show at the beginning when the host announced the OTO was going to be this tote.  I hadn't phoned an order in for years and I was so nervous!  LOL!  I was listening to every prompt making sure I ordered the right item number and color.  I just had to get this bag!  Meanwhile, some of the ladies in the forum were watching the show and immediately got online to see if I was around, and if I ordered the bag.  Since I couldn't get on the internet, they were afraid I was out of the house, missing the show. Some even held the bag in their carts in case I signed on later and red was sold out.  Sunday morning we still had no internet and I went to Starbucks to use their Wi-Fi to check my order status.  I checked in the Dooney Forum and that's when I saw the posts. I was so touched that they cared enough to see if I got the bag and to go so far as to try to hold it for me. (It also let me know I talked about it way too much!)


Wow, sorry! That was a longer story than I thought it would be!



PcanTannedBty said:


> I was actually looking at that MK bag too but in leather. It's a gorgeous bag. Congrats!




This bag would be great in leather too!  Thanks very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

suntenya said:


> I'm picking up my small lexington shopper in aqua from Macy's tomorrow! Yippee!




Congrats! Suntenya!


Aqua is a pretty color! I hope you love carrying her!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's so funny you say that!  The back story on Colette is Godfreako posted a sneak peek of this bag on the QVC forum months before it debuted.  I obsessed about getting this tote for so long, just about all the regulars in the Dooney Forum knew I was getting this tote in red whenever it debuted.  Well.....the Saturday night it debuted it was a One Time Only, but our internet was out!  We had lost all power earlier and got back everything but our internet.  I was watching the show at the beginning when the host announced the OTO was going to be this tote.  I hadn't phoned an order in for years and I was so nervous!  LOL!  I was listening to every prompt making sure I ordered the right item number and color.  I just had to get this bag!  Meanwhile, some of the ladies in the forum were watching the show and immediately got online to see if I was around, and if I ordered the bag.  Since I couldn't get on the internet, they were afraid I was out of the house, missing the show. Some even held the bag in their carts in case I signed on later and red was sold out.  Sunday morning we still had no internet and I went to Starbucks to use their Wi-Fi to check my order status.  I checked in the Dooney Forum and that's when I saw the posts. I was so touched that they cared enough to see if I got the bag and to go so far as to try to hold it for me. (It also let me know I talked about it way too much!)
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry! That was a longer story than I thought it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag would be great in leather too!  Thanks very much!




That is such a great story. It's so cool that every bag has a story. It makes them even more special. Thanks for sharing that. How frustrating is no internet though ?!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> It's so funny you say that!  The back story on Colette is Godfreako posted a sneak peek of this bag on the QVC forum months before it debuted.  I obsessed about getting this tote for so long, just about all the regulars in the Dooney Forum knew I was getting this tote in red whenever it debuted.  Well.....the Saturday night it debuted it was a One Time Only, but our internet was out!  We had lost all power earlier and got back everything but our internet.  I was watching the show at the beginning when the host announced the OTO was going to be this tote.  I hadn't phoned an order in for years and I was so nervous!  LOL!  I was listening to every prompt making sure I ordered the right item number and color.  I just had to get this bag!  Meanwhile, some of the ladies in the forum were watching the show and immediately got online to see if I was around, and if I ordered the bag.  Since I couldn't get on the internet, they were afraid I was out of the house, missing the show. Some even held the bag in their carts in case I signed on later and red was sold out.  Sunday morning we still had no internet and I went to Starbucks to use their Wi-Fi to check my order status.  I checked in the Dooney Forum and that's when I saw the posts. I was so touched that they cared enough to see if I got the bag and to go so far as to try to hold it for me. (It also let me know I talked about it way too much!)
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry! That was a longer story than I thought it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag would be great in leather too!  Thanks very much!




Lol... What an awesome story! Yes, the ladies here are awesome and we all share the same passion and look out for each other. I love it!!! I bet you were going crazy with no internet on a Dooney show day. . I know I would. I go crazy when I have something to do during the time a show comes on. Even though I record it, it doesn't feel the same as watching it live. Crazy as that sounds.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That is such a great story. It's so cool that every bag has a story. It makes them even more special. Thanks for sharing that. How frustrating is no internet though ?!!


 


Thanks TB! The bag is special because of that.


Girl, you don't realize how much you "need" the internet until you can't use it.  We switched to ATT Uverse early in December, 2012.  We had so many problems.  On Christmas Eve it was working well enough and a Technician stopped by to make it "better".  He did something and we lost our TV, phone, and internet. He couldn't fix it and left for the holiday!  We had NO TV, phone or internet from around 3pm Christmas Eve, until mid morning the day after Christmas!   By the time my DH finished talking to them he had 3 cell phone numbers to call if it went out again. But it worked well after that.  I was happy Starbucks was open on Christmas day because that's where I was, once again, to use their Wi-Fi!


----------



## Nebo

That is an amazing story! I love the ladies here, each and every one of you is so kind and helpful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... What an awesome story! Yes, the ladies here are awesome and we all share the same passion and look out for each other. I love it!!! I bet you were going crazy with no internet on a Dooney show day. . I know I would. I go crazy when I have something to do during the time a show comes on. Even though I record it, it doesn't feel the same as watching it live. Crazy as that sounds.





We are lucky to be able to share our passion with others like us!  I tape the shows too but I still like watching them live so it doesn't sound crazy at all to me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> That is an amazing story! I love the ladies here, *each and every one of you is so kind and helpful.
> *





Hi Nebo!


Thanks very much!  I love the ladies here also!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Just got her in the mail yesterday! 

My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories! 
I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> Hi!!
> 
> She's so cute!  That is probably one if the biggest Macy's I've ever seen. Looks like you guys had fun.


 
I love the bags (MK & Colette) & the Union Square Macy's!  As a matter of fact, I'm feeling a bit envious of you right now, RN!!    That Macy's has always been a favorite of mine!  


Sue


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> 
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.




Beautiful bag!! Congrats on your new beauty. I like the wallet too. I don't think I've seen that style before. It's the perfect size. 

Have fun with her today! &#128513;


----------



## Vintagepleasure

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag!! Congrats on your new beauty. I like the wallet too. I don't think I've seen that style before. It's the perfect size.
> 
> Have fun with her today! &#128513;


Thank you! 

She's the Janine Satchel, I ordered from QVC! 
Honestly I've never seen this style before now that's what attracted me in the first place. This bag is so structured & the perfect in between on my huge bags and my small bags. I want to order it in another color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahhh yes, the Janine!!! It is the perfect medium bag


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> [/B]




Darn it! My car won't start. I wonder what's wrong with it. The battery is just a couple of months old.
Now I have to wait until lunch time when DH comes back.


----------



## seton

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.



love the vachetta trim . . . .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.




Hi VP!


I love the vachetta against the navy.  Beautiful!  


Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Darn it! My car won't start. I wonder what's wrong with it. The battery is just a couple of months old.
> Now I have to wait until lunch time when DH comes back.





Nooooo!  I hope it's not something major and/or costly.  Good luck with your car.


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I love the bags (MK & Colette) & the Union Square Macy's!  As a matter of fact, I'm feeling a bit envious of you right now, RN!!    That Macy's has always been a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> Sue





Mornin' Sue! 


Thanks!  My sister lives 5 or 6 blocks from Union Square.  I love staying with her and walking down to Macys and the San Francisco Centre.  And now there's a Nordstrom Rack across the street from the SF Centre!  My daughter lives in Oakland so that's where I spend the week.  On the weekends I'll take BART to the city and hang out with my sister.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> 
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.




Congrats!  I love that navy blue with the natural vachetta leather. It's such a beautiful combination. Enjoy her!


----------



## Nebo

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.




It is very pretty and structured! Is it saffiano or coated canvas?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Nebo said:


> It is very pretty and structured! Is it saffiano or coated canvas?


Thank You Ladies...

I don't think its Saffiano leather or coated canvas. According to the Q its pave leather, I know its leather for sure because we all know the smell of leather. 
It kind of reminds me of a hard pebbled leather. It has the pebbled texture.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Darn it! My car won't start. I wonder what's wrong with it. The battery is just a couple of months old.
> Now I have to wait until lunch time when DH comes back.




Oh no!!!  You were off to pick up your bags? How frustrating!


----------



## Nebo

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank You Ladies...
> 
> I don't think its Saffiano leather or coated canvas. According to the Q its pave leather, I know its leather for sure because we all know the smell of leather.
> It kind of reminds me of a hard pebbled leather. It has the pebbled texture.



Ok, learned something new today  It does look like leather, but the texture got me confused. It is really nice, I quite like it.


----------



## MaryBel

Vintagepleasure said:


> Just got her in the mail yesterday!
> 
> My beautiful Janine Satchel in navy with accessories!
> I could not wait to rip open the box and fill her up.




She's gorgeous and in my fav color! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Nooooo!  I hope it's not something major and/or costly.  Good luck with your car.





 I was making plans to go and pick up my stuff and now I'm stuck here...not good.
When they changed the battery a couple of months ago, they checked everything else and it was just that it needed a new battery, but it is completely dead now, so I wonder if it is the battery of the starter. Hate this. I wish Macy's was at walking distance 
DH said he will try go get it started when he comes home for lunch, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## MaryBel

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank You Ladies...
> 
> I don't think its Saffiano leather or coated canvas. According to the Q its pave leather, I know its leather for sure because we all know the smell of leather.
> It kind of reminds me of a hard pebbled leather. It has the pebbled texture.




I remember this one, it was the TSV at one point. I remember they called it pave leather. I think my Davis totes are the same leather. It's kind of like saffiano, but not exactly the same texture.


It's a pretty nice style. I have it in croco and in Dillen leather.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no!!!  You were off to pick up your bags? How frustrating!



No, I'm still stuck at home. Although probably I wouldn't have them anyway, work is being difficult. What's the point of giving people step by step instructions if they completely ignore them. grrr


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> No, I'm still stuck at home. Although probably I wouldn't have them anyway, work is being difficult. What's the point of giving people step by step instructions if they completely ignore them. grrr




Frustrating! I'm sitting here waiting for the UPS man. I think today is going to be one of his late days. Sometimes by 10:00 and others not until 5:00. Good luck with your car. I hope it's not too serious.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Frustrating! I'm sitting here waiting for the UPS man. I think today is going to be one of his late days. Sometimes by 10:00 and others not until 5:00. Good luck with your car. I hope it's not too serious.





I hate waiting for UPS. Most times they stop around 1:30pm, ah but there have been days when they decide to stop right at noon (not good since DH is here for lunch). Ah, but on Monday, they came at 5pm and yesterday that I didn't have any packages, I saw the truck pass by around 1pm. 


I hope they can fix my car soon, I don't like being without a car.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

MaryBel said:


> I remember this one, it was the TSV at one point. I remember they called it pave leather. I think my Davis totes are the same leather. It's kind of like saffiano, but not exactly the same texture.
> 
> 
> It's a pretty nice style. I have it in croco and in Dillen leather.


How is it in Dillen leather?
Mind sharing a picture?


----------



## seton

i posted one in the TJMaxx thread. u should check it out.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

seton said:


> i posted one in the TJMaxx thread. u should check it out.


How well did this version of the bag hold up? I like this a lot.


----------



## MaryBel

Vintagepleasure said:


> How is it in Dillen leather?
> Mind sharing a picture?




It's really nice. Structured but soft on the sides. I have 2 dillen and 2 crocos but I don't think I took pics of my black dillen one


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It's really nice. Structured but soft on the sides. I have 2 dillen and 2 crocos but I don't think I took pics of my black dillen one




Very cute and great colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute and great colors.




Thanks! Love them, especially the fuchsia croco!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> It's really nice. Structured but soft on the sides. I have 2 dillen and 2 crocos but I don't think I took pics of my black dillen one




Oooow... I love the Croco. I may have to look at the Janine bag. After my bag freeze, of course.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Calf Leather O-Ring Sac (Sunset) on a beautiful day today!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Calf Leather O-Ring Sac (Sunset) on a beautiful day today!
> 
> View attachment 2600447





You look gorgeous with that bag! The color is really cheery and just enough bright


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> You look gorgeous with that bag! The color is really cheery and just enough bright




Thank you Nebo! I got so many compliments on her today. Even from another Dooneynista. She was carrying her Croco Satchel in Bordeaux. It was gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Calf Leather O-Ring Sac (Sunset) on a beautiful day today!
> 
> View attachment 2600447




You look beautiful with your sunny calf bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You look beautiful with your sunny calf bag




... Thank you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Calf Leather O-Ring Sac (Sunset) on a beautiful day today!
> 
> View attachment 2600447




Great pic and beautiful bag!


I hope the beautiful weather continues for the weekend.


Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

I have my Rouge Toledo Medium Mail Satchel with me today. I find I don't reach for this one as much, but when I do, I quickly remember why I loved her so much.  I thought only appropriate to bring her out in honor of the lousy rainy fall like weather we are having here.


----------



## bestrdh

Twoboyz- I her coming in rouge and black, for the price now of $121, I almost got a natural too but I want a Stanwich in natural so I held strong.  Your picture confirms my decision of getting this bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have my Rouge Toledo Medium Mail Satchel with me today. I find I don't reach for this one as much, but when I do, I quickly remember why I loved her so much.  I thought only appropriate to bring her out in honor of the lousy rainy fall like weather we are having here.
> View attachment 2601313




Just beautiful!!! The Rouge is my fav in the Toledo. Though I have a Flo bag in natural, She's on my wish list in Natural. I think I remember seeing a comment that this bag is on sale?? 65% off?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bestrdh said:


> Twoboyz- I her coming in rouge and black, for the price now of $121, I almost got a natural too but I want a Stanwich in natural so I held strong.  Your picture confirms my decision of getting this bag




Is that the outlet price? Is that sale still going on?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I have my Rouge Toledo Medium Mail Satchel with me today. I find I don't reach for this one as much, but when I do, I quickly remember why I loved her so much.  I thought only appropriate to bring her out in honor of the lousy rainy fall like weather we are having here.
> View attachment 2601313





Mornin' TB!


I love your bag!  I'm like that with some of my bags.  I don't carry them often, but when I do, I wonder why I've been ignoring them.


It's been near 90 the last couple of days here.  I said I wouldn't complain after last winter, but I'm looking forward to the cool down to the 70's this weekend!


Have a good day!


----------



## bestrdh

Don't know how to quote with my iPhone, but yes they're 65% off now.  Great price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is that the outlet price? Is that sale still going on?


 
All Toledo is 65 % off !!!! great deals


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> Twoboyz- I her coming in rouge and black, for the price now of $121, I almost got a natural too but I want a Stanwich in natural so I held strong.  Your picture confirms my decision of getting this bag



You lucky girl! I love the black too.  I think you will love the Stanwich in the natural.  It's so cute! I think my natural stanwich is my favorite out of the three.  I love the red, but there is just something about that natural with the brown trim.  Congrats on your bag haul and the great prices! I'm wondering if I should get another toledo.  I really love the blue.  I'm on a ban though....



PcanTannedBty said:


> Just beautiful!!! The Rouge is my fav in the Toledo. Though I have a Flo bag in natural, She's on my wish list in Natural. I think I remember seeing a comment that this bag is on sale?? 65% off?



Yes, 65% off at the outlets now.  All styles of the Toledo! Enough to break your ban?  



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> I love your bag!  I'm like that with some of my bags.  I don't carry them often, but when I do, I wonder why I've been ignoring them.
> 
> 
> It's been near 90 the last couple of days here.  I said I wouldn't complain after last winter, but I'm looking forward to the cool down to the 70's this weekend!
> 
> 
> Have a good day!



Thanks!   As I sit here cradling my warm coffee cup in my hands trying to warm up....  But nothing can bother me because I have a bag enroute! Somehow that makes everything okay.... Enjoy the nice weather and I hope some of your heat comes my way to help cool things down for you.  You have a good day too!



bestrdh said:


> Don't know how to quote with my iPhone, but yes they're 65% off now.  Great price!



Hi bestrdh,

If you are using the app on your iPhone, just touch the post you want to quote and you'll see three options pop up in black above it; "quote", "share", and "web view".  Chose "quote" and you'll see the quote appear in your reply box.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bestrdh

Twoboyz said:


> You lucky girl! I love the black too.  I think you will love the Stanwich in the natural.  It's so cute! I think my natural stanwich is my favorite out of the three.  I love the red, but there is just something about that natural with the brown trim.  Congrats on your bag haul and the great prices! I'm wondering if I should get another toledo.  I really love the blue.  I'm on a ban though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 65% off at the outlets now.  All styles of the Toledo! Enough to break your ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!   As I sit here cradling my warm coffee cup in my hands trying to warm up....  But nothing can bother me because I have a bag enroute! Somehow that makes everything okay.... Enjoy the nice weather and I hope some of your heat comes my way to help cool things down for you.  You have a good day too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bestrdh,
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using the app on your iPhone, just touch the post you want to quote and you'll see three options pop up in black above it; "quote", "share", and "web view".  Chose "quote" and you'll see the quote appear in your reply box.  Hope this helps.




Thanks!!  Every time I update the app I have to relearn everything, I'm a little slow


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> Thanks!!  Every time I update the app I have to relearn everything, I'm a little slow



You're welcome, glad to help.  I know the feeling..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I have my Rouge Toledo Medium Mail Satchel with me today. I find I don't reach for this one as much, but when I do, I quickly remember why I loved her so much.  I thought only appropriate to bring her out in honor of the lousy rainy fall like weather we are having here.
> View attachment 2601313



Thats is a really pretty bag


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.
> 
> View attachment 2601591
> View attachment 2601594
> View attachment 2601595




I love the pop of red! You look really nice, perfect combo for that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.
> 
> View attachment 2601591
> View attachment 2601594
> View attachment 2601595




You look so cute with that gorgeous bag. I love her on you! I hope you'll carry her more now. I'm still humming and hawing about getting that one too. Ever since I watched your video I've been in love with that bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.
> 
> View attachment 2601591
> View attachment 2601594
> View attachment 2601595


Cute!  Love your outfit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.
> 
> View attachment 2601591
> View attachment 2601594
> View attachment 2601595





I love your bag and your outfit!  Great pics!


----------



## elbgrl

Looking good girl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!!! &#128521; My wardrobe is very basic because I like to use my bags to top it off.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies!!!! &#128521; My wardrobe is very basic because I like to use my bags to top it off.




Spoken like a true, the original, Dooneynista!


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, I have all my goodies!
Sorry for not posting earlier, got some of them Wednesday and then saw another and started obsessing about it, so yesterday I went back for it and today the last one got here. I'll post them in the non-dooney favorites thread since most of them are not Dooneys.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Spoken like a true, the original, Dooneynista!




Lol... I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel... Haven't carried her in about 6 months. I am really enjoying carrying her today. Pulling out the bags I rarely carry or haven't carried in awhile is definitely helping with my bag freeze.
> 
> View attachment 2601591
> View attachment 2601594
> View attachment 2601595





Loove your whole outfit! You look awesome! The red bag is the perfect bag for your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Nooooo!  I hope it's not something major and/or costly.  Good luck with your car.





Hey GF, my stuff is here... in the non dooney favorites thread. One went back because it was used and missing the strap but a replacement is on the way.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Loove your whole outfit! You look awesome! The red bag is the perfect bag for your outfit!




Thank you!!! . I use to be so afraid of red. I felt so weird today cause I felt like people were staring at me with that out of place red bag. Lol. Crazy to think that way but...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!!! . I use to be so afraid of red. I felt so weird today cause I felt like people were staring at me with that out of place red bag. Lol. Crazy to think that way but...




I know that feeling. I felt the same way when I took red Stanwich shopping last weekend. That red bag gives the outfit such a pop of color. If they were looking, it's because it looks great! That equestrian design is perfect with boots too. Looks great.


----------



## coachinut

I'm new to posting, but old to TPF - I love looking at all your beautiful purses! Today I'm carrying my Medium Florentine Edge Savannah in Royal Blue, a gift from my lovely boyfriend. 

And all those satchels in the teal, I'm jealous. I think my dream purse right now is one of the large florentine satchels in teal.


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> I'm new to posting, but old to TPF - I love looking at all your beautiful purses! Today I'm carrying my Medium Florentine Edge Savannah in Royal Blue, a gift from my lovely boyfriend.
> 
> And all those satchels in the teal, I'm jealous. I think my dream purse right now is one of the large florentine satchels in teal.



I love the teal too.  In case you haven't seen our posts in the Dooney Deals thread, It's on sale at the outlets for 65% off right now and they do take phone orders and ship.

Your Royal Blue Savannah sounds really pretty, and how nice is your boyfriend! If you can post a picture, we'd love to see it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

coachinut said:


> I'm new to posting, but old to TPF - I love looking at all your beautiful purses! Today I'm carrying my Medium Florentine Edge Savannah in Royal Blue, a gift from my lovely boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> And all those satchels in the teal, I'm jealous. I think my dream purse right now is one of the large florentine satchels in teal.




Welcome to posting!  

Oooo, that Savannah bag! Such a cute bag. I saw an orange one at the outlet a few months back and it was gorgeous. Any satchel in any color is beautiful.


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> I love the teal too.  In case you haven't seen our posts in the Dooney Deals thread, It's on sale at the outlets for 65% off right now and they do take phone orders and ship.
> 
> Your Royal Blue Savannah sounds really pretty, and how nice is your boyfriend! If you can post a picture, we'd love to see it.



Twoboyz, I haven't seen that! Do they have any of the large teal in, do you know? And how much would that make it?! If there was one there I could afford with my student budget I'd just 

And here she is! 



I'm just in love with her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

coachinut said:


> Twoboyz, I haven't seen that! Do they have any of the large teal in, do you know? And how much would that make it?! If there was one there I could afford with my student budget I'd just
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just in love with her.




She's beautiful!!


----------



## coachinut

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful!!



Thank you so much, and thanks for your warm welcome as well!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> Twoboyz, I haven't seen that! Do they have any of the large teal in, do you know? And how much would that make it?! If there was one there I could afford with my student budget I'd just
> 
> And here she is!
> 
> 
> I'm just in love with her.



Oh my...she is so pretty!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm not sure about the teal.  If you call an outlet they will most of the time look in the system and track it down for you at the warehouse or another outlet store.  We have had good luck with *******, Reading, and DE.  The large satchel would be $139.30 plus $7.50 shipping plus whatever the tax is in your state.  All 65% off bags are final sale though.  Most of the time the SA will describe it to you which is a good think with florentine because it comes in various textures and conditions.  Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my...she is so pretty!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm not sure about the teal.  If you call an outlet they will most of the time look in the system and track it down for you at the warehouse or another outlet store.  We have had good luck with *******, Reading, and DE.  The large satchel would be $139.30 plus $7.50 shipping plus whatever the tax is in your state.  All 65% off bags are final sale though.  Most of the time the SA will describe it to you which is a good think with florentine because it comes in various textures and conditions.  Good luck and happy shopping!



Thank you so much for that information!!! I know what I'm going to be spending my Saturday doing now, those prices are fantastic! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> Thank you so much for that information!!! I know what I'm going to be spending my Saturday doing now, those prices are fantastic! Fingers crossed!!!!




Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nebo

coachinut said:


> Twoboyz, I haven't seen that! Do they have any of the large teal in, do you know? And how much would that make it?! If there was one there I could afford with my student budget I'd just
> 
> And here she is!
> 
> 
> I'm just in love with her.




That is a beautiful bag! Good choice!


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck. Let us know how it goes.



I will, if I get enough courage to do it! Honestly can't wait to be done being a student, then I will finally be making the big bucks enough to buy tons of new purses 



Nebo said:


> That is a beautiful bag! Good choice!



Thank you so much! I can't stop admiring her.


----------



## greengables

Did I read that the croco fino satchels are on sale at the outlets too?? I just got a Dillen 2 double pocket Satchel in Geranium and I love it but I have been jonesing for the croco fino.


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> Did I read that the croco fino satchels are on sale at the outlets too?? I just got a Dillen 2 double pocket Satchel in Geranium and I love it but I have been jonesing for the croco fino.




Yes you are correct. The croco fino in both styles are at 65% off.   your new Dillen in geranium sound pretty.


----------



## greengables

Thank you Twoboyz! Where would I  find the outlet phone numbers?? How long will they be at 65% off?
The geranium Dillen is beautiful! I will post a photo when I can get one. It is not a color I thought I would love but I do!!I thought it would be too bright and not me at all. I was wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> Thank you Twoboyz! Where would I  find the outlet phone numbers?? How long will they be at 65% off?
> The geranium Dillen is beautiful! I will post a photo when I can get one. It is not a color I thought I would love but I do!!I thought it would be too bright and not me at all. I was wrong.




I agree, I love the geranium. I almost got the zip zip satchel, but I thought it was a bit too small for me. The color is gorgeous. The phone numbers are on Dooney.com or just google search "Dooney & bourke outlet *******" or same for DE or same for Reading and most likely a few choices with the number will pop up. The manager at ******* said she loves phone orders so don't hesitate to call. They are very helpful.


----------



## bestrdh

I wanted to say that I also had good luck with the Freeport, ME outlet.  The SA I talked to is Lynn.  She was super helpful as well.  I know the bags that are 65% are clearanced and believe they remain at that price until sold.  I don't think the prices will increase back up on those particular ones.  Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> I wanted to say that I also had good luck with the Freeport, ME outlet.  The SA I talked to is Lynn.  She was super helpful as well.  I know the bags that are 65% are clearanced and believe they remain at that price until sold.  I don't think the prices will increase back up on those particular ones.  Good luck!




Thanks, that's good to know. We can add another one to the list.


----------



## NurseAnn

I only have one Dooney but I had to post because it is her first day out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NurseAnn said:


> I only have one Dooney but I had to post because it is her first day out.
> 
> View attachment 2605366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605367




Oh my... That chestnut is beautiful! It looks great on you as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> I only have one Dooney but I had to post because it is her first day out.
> 
> View attachment 2605366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605367



Gorgeous!  She's so pretty with that rich sheen.  She's perfect on you.


----------



## Hollie91999

Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!



She's so pretty! Thanks for sharing.  Yummy looking coffee too


----------



## houstonm2198

Hollie91999 said:


> Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!


Pretty!


----------



## NurseAnn

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... That chestnut is beautiful! It looks great on you as well. Thanks for sharing.





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  She's so pretty with that rich sheen.  She's perfect on you.



Thank you ladies!  I am absolutely in love with this bag.  It made me wish I was going somewhere more fun than the OB office.  I'm already contemplating my next purchase.  The Dooney outlet is only an hour away.


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you ladies!  I am absolutely in love with this bag.  It made me wish I was going somewhere more fun than the OB office.  I'm already contemplating my next purchase.  The Dooney outlet is only an hour away.



Uh oh, dangerous but fun.  This is how it starts.    Have fun.


----------



## Hollie91999

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty! Thanks for sharing.  Yummy looking coffee too





houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you ladies....I now have two leather Dooney's...they are so addicting.  I am wanting a florentine satchel and the pebble domed satchel.  Time for an outlet trip soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hollie91999 said:


> Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!




Oh she's beautiful!! Love that color.


----------



## Nebo

NurseAnn said:


> I only have one Dooney but I had to post because it is her first day out.
> 
> View attachment 2605366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605367



Very cute outfit. The bag and you look great


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!



That bag is so pretty. Somebody posted the blue one, and it is gorgeous, but I like thisncolor better in the tan/white combo. What is the color of the bag?


----------



## NurseAnn

Nebo said:


> Very cute outfit. The bag and you look great



Thank you!  That compliment was very well-timed.  Just this morning I was thinking how tired I am of maternity clothes.  A nice bag does wonders for an outfit.


----------



## Nebo

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you!  That compliment was very well-timed.  Just this morning I was thinking how tired I am of maternity clothes.  A nice bag does wonders for an outfit.



You picked a really cute outfit, love the scarf and the chambray shirt.


----------



## Hollie91999

Nebo said:


> That bag is so pretty. Somebody posted the blue one, and it is gorgeous, but I like thisncolor better in the tan/white combo. What is the color of the bag?



This is the natural...I got it for a good deal on eBay.


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> This is the natural...I got it for a good deal on eBay.



I love this natural color! The other flo satchel in natural is a little too yellow for me. This one goes towards  dark tan more. Love it!


----------



## seton

NurseAnn said:


> I only have one Dooney but I had to post because it is her first day out.
> 
> View attachment 2605366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605367





u look great!


----------



## coachinut

Hollie91999 said:


> Savannah and I enjoying this beautiful day!!!!



Why hello Miss gorgeous Savannah, I have her sister!!
She's a beautiful bag, Hollie!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I've pictured her here before, but I have to share this story. I took her with me today and for some reason she got a lot of attention today. Maybe I'm self-conscious, but I felt like people were noticing. The XRay tech noticed her right away and she said nice Dooney. She told me about her hot pink ostrich bag and we talked about the outlet. It was so fun to talk Dooney with someone while I'm out and about.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Twoboyz said:


> I've pictured her here before, but I have to share this story. I took her with me today and for some reason she got a lot of attention today. Maybe I'm self-conscious, but I felt like people were noticing. The XRay tech noticed her right away and she said nice Dooney. She told me about her hot pink ostrich bag and we talked about the outlet. It was so fun to talk Dooney with someone while I'm out and about.
> 
> View attachment 2606701


just gorgeous...savannah?? color/trim names??  ( my ipad is color-challenged)--it is so pretty!!!!


----------



## SandraElle

Niiiiice Stan, Twoboyz.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I've pictured her here before, but I have to share this story. I took her with me today and for some reason she got a lot of attention today. Maybe I'm self-conscious, but I felt like people were noticing. The XRay tech noticed her right away and she said nice Dooney. She told me about her hot pink ostrich bag and we talked about the outlet. It was so fun to talk Dooney with someone while I'm out and about.
> 
> View attachment 2606701




She looks beautiful sitting there! I hate attention but love when another Dooney lover notices. Such good conversations and discussing the outlet is another "high" in itself. . I'm glad you had a chance to talk Dooney with someone else who appreciates the brand.


----------



## Twoboyz

lonesomeoctober said:


> just gorgeous...savannah?? color/trim names??  ( my ipad is color-challenged)--it is so pretty!!!!




Sorry, I should have mentioned. It's the Stanwich florentine satchel in natural, with T-Moro trim. Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Niiiiice Stan, Twoboyz.




Thanks SandraElle


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks beautiful sitting there! I hate attention but love when another Dooney lover notices. Such good conversations and discussing the outlet is another "high" in itself. . I'm glad you had a chance to talk Dooney with someone else who appreciates the brand.




Thanks GF! I know, I'm very self-conscious! It was very fun discussing Dooney though.


----------



## bestrdh

Twoboyz said:


> I've pictured her here before, but I have to share this story. I took her with me today and for some reason she got a lot of attention today. Maybe I'm self-conscious, but I felt like people were noticing. The XRay tech noticed her right away and she said nice Dooney. She told me about her hot pink ostrich bag and we talked about the outlet. It was so fun to talk Dooney with someone while I'm out and about.
> 
> View attachment 2606701



This is the only bag on my radar now....hopefully a nice sale on Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> This is the only bag on my radar now....hopefully a nice sale on Memorial Day weekend



Good luck!  She's definitely worth it.  I hope there is a good sale.  When I got her they were offering an additional $25 off of florentine bags.  The standard price at the outlet was only 30% off, but I couldn't say no to her.


----------



## bestrdh

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck!  She's definitely worth it.  I hope there is a good sale.  When I got her they were offering an additional $25 off of florentine bags.  The standard price at the outlet was only 30% off, but I couldn't say no to her.



She's 30% off with an additional $25, I almost bit but I've gotten so many Flo's lately that I'm gonna risk it....hopefully she won't completely disappear!


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> She's 30% off with an additional $25, I almost bit but I've gotten so many Flo's lately that I'm gonna risk it....hopefully she won't completely disappear!



No,sorry to mislead you.  I got her I think in January, or around New Year's so that's not the current sale.  I believe the Stanwich is at the outlet for 30% off still.  I don't believe that percentage has gone down below 30% yet.  It could be that way until they discontinue one of the colors, but they are so classic that it would be unlikely.  Unless the Stanwich isn't selling that well.  I could see maybe the new colors, pink or bone maybe at some point going on a bigger discount  That's just my feeling based on what they've done with the other florentine satchels.  I could be wrong though.  You might get better guidance if you call an outlet.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I believe the Stanwich is at the outlet for 30% off still.  I don't believe that percentage has gone down below 30% yet.  It could be that way until they discontinue one of the colors, but they are so classic that it would be unlikely.  Unless the Stanwich isn't selling that well.  I could see maybe the new colors, pink or bone maybe at some point going on a bigger discount  That's just my feeling based on what they've done with the other florentine satchels.



Are pink and bone Stanwich satchels available at the outlets?! I thought they just had the red, natural, and t-Moro.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Are pink and bone Stanwich satchels available at the outlets?! I thought they just had the red, natural, and t-Moro.



No, I haven't seen them yet.  I meant later on down the line, maybe when next year's spring colors come out.  I don't know, I was just speculating.  I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Are pink and bone Stanwich satchels available at the outlets?! I thought they just had the red, natural, and t-Moro.



Oh, and I forgot to mention, I'm going to the outlet on Sunday for my long awaited shopping trip with my sister for her first Dooney.  I'm sooooo excited.  I hope she will see what we all see.  I will check on the Stanwich's.  When I asked Jill at ******* she said she hadn't seen any Violet yet and thought maybe not for awhile because they are pretty popular right now.  I would put the baby pink in the same category.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh,* and I forgot to mention, I'm going to the outlet on Sunday for my long awaited shopping trip with my sister for her first Dooney.  I'm sooooo excited.*  I hope she will see what we all see.  I will check on the Stanwich's.  When I asked Jill at ******* she said she hadn't seen any Violet yet and thought maybe not for awhile because they are pretty popular right now.  I would put the baby pink in the same category.





Mornin' TB!


How exciting for you and your sister! That's going to be great Mother's Day for both of you.  It's going to be fun! (You are getting something for yourself, right? )   I'll never forget the day I took my BFF to the outlet for her first Dooney purchase. I bought her a Venus Lee tote for Christmas before that and she was hooked on Dooney.  She wanted to check out the outlet I was always talking about.   When we walked out the store I was helping her carrying her shopping bags. (Which brought tears to my eyes.....because I was carrying her bags and I didn't get anything!)


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> How exciting for you and your sister! That's going to be great Mother's Day for both of you.  It's going to be fun! (You are getting something for yourself, right? )   I'll never forget the day I took my BFF to the outlet for her first Dooney purchase. I bought her a Venus Lee tote for Christmas before that and she was hooked on Dooney.  She wanted to check out the outlet I was always talking about.   When we walked out the store I was helping her carrying her shopping bags. (Which brought tears to my eyes.....because I was carrying her bags and I didn't get anything!)




Oh that must have been hard! We are escaping the hubby's and kids for a day if shopping. She also wants to go to coach. So we'll see what she ends up with. She's not a purse person, but I think she's curious because she sees how much I live my Dooney's. She has carried the same inexpensive black purse for 12 years. It was stolen from her car while in my driveway and found the next day by the police underneath my next door neighbors car soaking wet from being rained on. She still carries it... So, girl needs a new bag! I keep telling myself I shouldn't buy anything. I just got my two small satchels. Jury's still out on taupe so I'm giving myself an out at the outlet  I've really been looking at the Kingston lately. I'll check the colors and see.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that must have been hard! We are escaping the hubby's and kids for a day if shopping. She also wants to go to coach. So we'll see what she ends up with. She's not a purse person, but I think she's curious because she sees how much I live my Dooney's. She has carried the same inexpensive black purse for 12 years. It was stolen from her car while in my driveway and found the next day by the police underneath my next door neighbors car soaking wet from being rained on. She still carries it... So, girl needs a new bag! I keep telling myself I shouldn't buy anything. I just got my two small satchels. Jury's still out on taupe so I'm giving myself an out at the outlet  I've really been looking at the Kingston lately. I'll check the colors and see.




I'm sorry to hear someone took the bag out of your car!  How awful!  Your sister sounds like mine.  She'll carry a bag forever.  She had a Perlina CBB that she loved so much she carried it with a safety pin holding the strap to the bag when it broke. LOL!  I searched all over the internet and was lucky to find another one for her.


Heading out to take the grandchildren to school.


Have a great day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that must have been hard! We are escaping the hubby's and kids for a day if shopping. She also wants to go to coach. So we'll see what she ends up with. She's not a purse person, but I think she's curious because she sees how much I live my Dooney's. She has carried the same inexpensive black purse for 12 years. It was stolen from her car while in my driveway and found the next day by the police underneath my next door neighbors car soaking wet from being rained on. She still carries it... So, girl needs a new bag! I keep telling myself I shouldn't buy anything. I just got my two small satchels. Jury's still out on taupe so I'm giving myself an out at the outlet  I've really been looking at the Kingston lately. I'll check the colors and see.




Oh, that girlfriend definitely needs a new bag!!!! If she plans to carry another bag for 12 years, then she needs a Flo Satchel or All Weather Leather. . It would have been under that house soak and wet but still in perfect condition. I hate that her bag got stolen. ;(. 

The Kingston is a beautiful bag. I saw a lady in Office Max the other Day who had one in Chestnut but it was sooooo beat up but still beautiful. 

Have fun at the outlet! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry to hear someone took the bag out of your car!  How awful!  Your sister sounds like mine.  She'll carry a bag forever.  She had a Perlina CBB that she loved so much she carried it with a safety pin holding the strap to the bag when it broke. LOL!  I searched all over the internet and was lucky to find another one for her.
> 
> 
> Heading out to take the grandchildren to school.
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




Safety pin. Haha.  Cute.  Yeah the police said it's been happening a lot a couple years ago. that they would go around and check car doors. If they were unlocked they would take it upon themselves to help themselves. It was parked in my driveway right alongside my house blinds open! Nervy!!! My car is locked like a fortress now, even when it's in the garage! You live and learn I guess. 

Have a nice walk.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, that girlfriend definitely needs a new bag!!!! If she plans to carry another bag for 12 years, then she needs a Flo Satchel or All Weather Leather. . It would have been under that house soak and wet but still in perfect condition. I hate that her bag got stolen. ;(.
> 
> The Kingston is a beautiful bag. I saw a lady in Office Max the other Day who had one in Chestnut but it was sooooo beat up but still beautiful.
> 
> Have fun at the outlet! I'm so jealous.




You know it would GF! I will! I don't think I'll recommend florentine for her first bag because she carries it everyday. She can't worry about bad weather. A nice Dillen will be perfect.  In fact we might have a show and tell/sort of personal shopper experience at my house Saturday night because, well, I have a pretty good selection of bags. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You know it would GF! I will! I don't think I'll recommend florentine for her first bag because she carries it everyday. She can't worry about bad weather. A nice Dillen will be perfect.  In fact we might have a show and tell/sort of personal shopper experience at my house Saturday night because, well, I have a pretty good selection of bags. Lol




Oh yeah, true about the Flo bags. Dillen is a great everyday first bag! 

Heck, she can go shopping in your closet.


----------



## mybutterfly

I have beautiful collection of vintage beauties. Still love them all. In AWL.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yeah, true about the Flo bags. Dillen is a great everyday first bag!
> 
> Heck, she can go shopping in your closet.




If I let her.... Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> If I let her.... Lol!




Lol... I hear that!!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> If I let her.... Lol!




Hahahaha, guess bags would be like my mom told me about shoes- Dont give them to anybody unless you are giving them away! And I learned this the hard way. My friend borrowed pair  of sandals that I actually bought with my own money, when I was 16,17.. She wasnt really a girl that can walk good in heels, but I wanted to be a good friend. When she returned them, as soon as I stepped in them I could tell they were just different, kind off wonky. I ended up giving that pair to her and ever since I never let anybody use my shoes, clothes that I paid a lot for or that have a sentimental value.

I would let my mom and my sister use my bags, cause they are very careful and caring with their own stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hahahaha, guess bags would be like my mom told me about shoes- Dont give them to anybody unless you are giving them away! And I learned this the hard way. My friend borrowed pair  of sandals that I actually bought with my own money, when I was 16,17.. She wasnt really a girl that can walk good in heels, but I wanted to be a good friend. When she returned them, as soon as I stepped in them I could tell they were just different, kind off wonky. I ended up giving that pair to her and ever since I never let anybody use my shoes, clothes that I paid a lot for or that have a sentimental value.
> 
> 
> 
> I would let my mom and my sister use my bags, cause they are very careful and caring with their own stuff.




Haha, great lesson learned early in life. She lives 3 hours away so I'm guessing I wouldn't see the bag for a long time! Plus the wear and tear from everyday use, aw heck no! She wants to treat herself for her 40th. She can take a look at all if mine and get a feel for the quality before we go. Then she can get a sense if what style she might like ahead of time.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, would you be a darling and check do they have/and the price of large domed satchel in nylon on your way to the outlet?

I ve seen one in Dillards and that would be perfect for the gym.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, great lesson learned early in life. She lives 3 hours away so I'm guessing I wouldn't see the bag for a long time! Plus the wear and tear from everyday use, aw heck no! She wants to treat herself for her 40th. She can take a look at all if mine and get a feel for the quality before we go. Then she can get a sense if what style she might like ahead of time.



I completely agree. These bags are just not something you give to someone to try out and wear.  Dillen would probably be the best for her or even some nylon styles.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz- Have fun at the outlet this weekend!! I'm probably going to head down there at some point in June and find myself a birthday present  I can't wait to hear what your sister ends up going for!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, would you be a darling and check do they have/and the price of large domed satchel in nylon on your way to the outlet?
> 
> I ve seen one in Dillards and that would be perfect for the gym.



Is that the one that I got, the black with the hot pink lining?  It's got satchel handles and a long shoulder strap with two zippered pockets on the front? I feel like that's not big enough for a gym bag so maybe I'm thinking of the wrong one. I got mine on clearance for  I think $87?  It was last years nylong.  The new ones have a bit more of a fabric feel. I'll be glad to check, just let me know which one.  I saw a white one on I love Dooney.  Or are you talking about that big dubble bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Twoboyz- Have fun at the outlet this weekend!! I'm probably going to head down there at some point in June and find myself a birthday present  I can't wait to hear what your sister ends up going for!



Thank you Di!  I'll report back if I see anything good.  I hope you can get there.  It's so much fun.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Is that the one that I got, the black with the hot pink lining?  It's got satchel handles and a long shoulder strap with two zippered pockets on the front? I feel like that's not big enough for a gym bag so maybe I'm thinking of the wrong one. I got mine on clearance for  I think $87?  It was last years nylong.  The new ones have a bit more of a fabric feel. I'll be glad to check, just let me know which one.  I saw a white one on I love Dooney.  Or are you talking about that big dubble bag?



No, this bag is big. It is domed shape, zipper all the way. Handles are bit longer then satchel ones, and they are braided on the bottom part. It also has like two ties on both sides of the bag. It is similar to the tassel dome satchel. Let me try and get a pic up from my tablet.


----------



## Nebo

It is the large size. It is pretty big in person.


----------



## Nebo

Maybe they are new, they did feel more fabricy then nylon. Im surprised I liked it so much, but for a casual bag, gym bag, overnight bag-I think its perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is the large size. It is pretty big in person.





Nebo said:


> Maybe they are new, they did feel more fabricy then nylon. Im surprised I liked it so much, but for a casual bag, gym bag, overnight bag-I think its perfect.



Oh yeah, I remember that one from QVC.  Thanks for the picture.  This helps.  I'll look at the outlet for you.  I don't think this style is that old, so it might not be there yet.  However it is the time for nylon bags so maybe it is.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that one from QVC.  Thanks for the picture.  This helps.  I'll look at the outlet for you.  I don't think this style is that old, so it might not be there yet.  However it is the time for nylon bags so maybe it is.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!



Looking good


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Looking good


 

Thank you


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!


Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


 
thanks - did you get ya goodies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!




Just beautiful! You are wearing it well. I always wandered about that bag. I live the Smith bag and it's very similar. Love that Chestnut!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just beautiful! You are wearing it well. I always wandered about that bag. I live the Smith bag and it's very similar. Love that Chestnut!


 
Thanks !!! She a gooood size and I LOVEEEEEE the Smith as well


----------



## bestrdh

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!




Looking good as usual CforC!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!




Nice classic bag. Looks great on you .


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> Looking good as usual CforC!!


 

Thanks Boo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Nice classic bag. Looks great on you .


 

THANK you T


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!


 
Twins. Love this one...a nice marriage of the satchel and Smith.

(You could make a paper sack purse look good.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Twins. Love this one...a nice marriage of the satchel and Smith.
> 
> (You could make a paper sack purse look good.)


 
Poo, you cray but in a great way!!!!


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> I've pictured her here before, but I have to share this story. I took her with me today and for some reason she got a lot of attention today. Maybe I'm self-conscious, but I felt like people were noticing. The XRay tech noticed her right away and she said nice Dooney. She told me about her hot pink ostrich bag and we talked about the outlet. It was so fun to talk Dooney with someone while I'm out and about.
> 
> View attachment 2606701


 
Lovely.


----------



## alansgail

What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy!


----------



## Nebo

alansgail said:


> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy!



Beautiful bag and an amazing deal! Congrats!


----------



## alansgail

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag and an amazing deal! Congrats!


Aww, thanks so much! There's such a great feeling when a good deal is found.....especially when you kinda doubt it will happen that way for you.
Just goes to show, you never know! Persistence is key!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> 
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> 
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> 
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy![/
> 
> 
> What an awesome find!!!  looks like she already has a nice patina.


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> alansgail said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> 
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> 
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> 
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy![/
> 
> 
> What an awesome find!!!  looks like she already has a nice patina.
> 
> 
> 
> She does have a nice patina....looks as though she was carried just a few times. There were a couple of small smudges on the outside that came right off with a baby wipe.
> She's quite lovely!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> 
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> 
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> 
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy!




Congrats on finding that beauty at such a great deal!  It was meant to be. Yes, I love the patina too.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats on finding that beauty at such a great deal!  It was meant to be. Yes, I love the patina too.


Yes, it was meant to be! Ironically I went out today with the express purpose of snagging a vintage D&B that I had seen at a thrift a couple of days ago....it was green and I should have bought it but hesitated. 
Of course it was gone when I went back today, but right after that debacle I decided to check out this consignment store that I'd never been to before.....sure glad I did!
Drove straight home with my treasure, didn't even bother to check out TJ Maxx or the Nordstrom Rack. 
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!



Lookin good


----------



## elbgrl

alansgail said:


> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy!



Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## alansgail

elbgrl said:


> Great find!  Congrats!


Thanks elbgrl, I'm thrilled with this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Lookin good


 

THANK you


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chestnut Double Tassel Satchel!!!!!



Beautiful bag and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## hopi

alansgail said:


> What an unbelievably lucky day! I just started to become interested in the newer Dooney's having owned several of the older styles. The newer looks were just so incredibly beautiful to me so I started looking for just the 'right' bag.
> I knew I wanted a satchel, went to a local consignment store that I've never been to today and found this Mitchell!
> She looks brand new and was $115!!!!! Now I didn't know her name or how much she retails for but I knew from prior research (last night) that it was probably around $400 and I was right.
> I love everything about this gorgeous bag and I know that if I saw it in a store this is THE bag I would have walked out with.........so happy!




I don't remember seeing the Mitchell's in florentine but they are great handbags, and anything florentine retails for about $400 - congrats on a great find. Chestnut is such a classic beauty and one of my fav's for color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Beautiful bag and it looks wonderful on you!


 
Thank you


----------



## alansgail

hopi said:


> I don't remember seeing the Mitchell's in florentine but they are great handbags, and anything florentine retails for about $400 - congrats on a great find. Chestnut is such a classic beauty and one of my fav's for color.


Thanks hopi, couldn't believe my luck! The color is perfect, goes with anything!


----------



## elbgrl

Got my new little cutie today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Got my new little cutie today
> View attachment 2610280




Aww.. She is a cutie! I'm not really a punk girl but it looks really nice on this bag.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Aww.. She is a cutie! I'm not really a punk girl but it looks really nice on this bag.



Thank you!  I am a pink person.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Thank you!  I am a pink person.




Realized it said... "Punk" girl ... Lol. Dang auto correct.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Got my new little cutie today
> View attachment 2610280




Very cute! I love the pink patent.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Got my new little cutie today
> View attachment 2610280



Real cutie pie. Love the color and the patent leather!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Got my new little cutie today
> View attachment 2610280



Awe she's gorgeous! She's on my list... I'm on a mission to collect all things pink and shiny lol


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute! I love the pink patent.





Nebo said:


> Real cutie pie. Love the color and the patent leather!





Gilmoregirl said:


> Awe she's gorgeous! She's on my list... I'm on a mission to collect all things pink and shiny lol



Thanks!  I love pink!


----------



## Nebo

Well it is not today, I forgot to post my lovely taupe on our way to Oklahoma last weekend  She is getting prettier and prettier


----------



## DooneyDucky

That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Well it is not today, I forgot to post my lovely taupe on our way to Oklahoma last weekend  She is getting prettier and prettier




Yes she sure is! Hope you all had a good time in OKlahoma.


----------



## Katiesmama

That is a beautiful bag.....I love the taupe!


----------



## NurseAnn

Nebo said:


> Well it is not today, I forgot to post my lovely taupe on our way to Oklahoma last weekend  She is getting prettier and prettier



Stunning!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Well it is not today, I forgot to post my lovely taupe on our way to Oklahoma last weekend  She is getting prettier and prettier




Beautiful!  I hope you had fun in OK last weekend!


----------



## Nebo

It was really nice. We enjoyed the botanical garden, walking downtown, dinning and our hotel. It was pet friendly so my little pooch was sleeping in style 

I had Ocean blue with me today. We were all over the city, breakfast, lunch, shopping 
 No picture- forgot to snap one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471


Fierce!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Loving the bag... wanting the shoes! Great look girl!


----------



## elbgrl

Girl !  You are rocking' it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies!!! I've only carried about 3 times since I got her in October last year. With all this Flo talk/binges  lately, I had to bring her out. I had almost forgotten how nice she is to carry.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love when I pull out an "old" bag and love it as much as the first day I got her...makes the investment so worth while


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471




Giirrrrrlllllll you are rockin' that bag...and with those shoes....  Gorgeous!


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471



D.....ammmmmn woman! I bout swallowed my gum!  Just hand it over...hand it ALL over.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Giirrrrrlllllll you are rockin' that bag...and with those shoes....  Gorgeous!




&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;... Thanks girly!!! She was so fun to carry today. Those shoes didn't last long though. I'm to old to be walking around in heels all day. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> D.....ammmmmn woman! I bout swallowed my gum!  Just hand it over...hand it ALL over.




Lol... Guuuuurl stop!!! Lol... Thank you!!!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471




That is hotness. Love the bag and the outfit. Looking good!!


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, I want your shoes.. and the bag.. and the leggings   I love the moss. On all other pictures the color looks bland. You really captured it right and it looks like a great neutral .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, I want your shoes.. and the bag.. and the leggings   I love the moss. On all other pictures the color looks bland. You really captured it right and it looks like a great neutral .




Thank u Nebo!! Girl, those shoes didn't last long, so you can have them. Lol. I'm to old to be walking around in heels all day. Yeah, even on the Q, I don't think does justice for the Moss. I've only wore it a couple times before today and just so happen, I dug out the leggings. It wasn't a perfect match but I secretly pulled it off for the few hours I was out today. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> That is hotness. Love the bag and the outfit. Looking good!!




Thanks girl!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Red SMITH!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!




Stop the press!!! Love, love, love everything! Girl, that Smith is beautiful. You look great. Happy Monday!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.  

Have a great week ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!




I live that Smith in Red! It looks great on you! I fell in love with a Tmoro smith yesterday, but had to say goodbye.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2613113




Beautiful outfit Pcan! Wow that red shirt is so gorgeous it glows!  Love it with the grey Croco. Nice shot with the flowers in the background too


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2613113


 

LOOKING GOOD but girl after the winter we had up NORTH - NO MORE BOOTS for me - I cant take another pair lololololo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful outfit Pcan! Wow that red shirt is so gorgeous it glows!  Love it with the grey Croco. Nice shot with the flowers in the background too




Thank you girly! The shirt is Orange and yes very bright. . I bought the security guard a bagel for breakfast so he agreed to snap a pic for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I live that Smith in Red! It looks great on you! I fell in love with a Tmoro smith yesterday, but had to say goodbye.


 

Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOOKING GOOD but girl after the winter we had up NORTH - NO MORE BOOTS for me - I cant take another pair lololololo




Lol... I hear that.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hanging out with an oldie but goody, my double pocket sac in strawberry


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with an oldie but goody, my double pocket sac in strawberry




Love that style bag... The handle is a definite "sold" for me. . The color looks in between a pink and red. Very toned down.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with an oldie but goody, my double pocket sac in strawberry


 
That is Dooney's best style IMO


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with an oldie but goody, my double pocket sac in strawberry




There's my favorite strap! Wish Dooney would put it on more bags. Or make straps available for purchase so you can mix and match for each bag. That's what my sister suggested to the SA at the outlet yesterday.  Pretty color!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471



u are indeed rockin it! those boots are killer! 
the Moss is one of my fave flo colors. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!



u look lovely 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2613113



another killer look!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> u are indeed rockin it! those boots are killer!
> the Moss is one of my fave flo colors.
> 
> 
> 
> u look lovely
> 
> 
> 
> another killer look!


 

Thank You!!


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!


Nice. I love it with your outfit


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471




You and your bag are looking good, as always!


I hope you had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Nice. I love it with your outfit


 

Thanks GF


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!




I love just about in style in red, but this Smith is RED is really calling me!



Pretty dress too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> I love just about in style in red, but this Smith is RED is really calling me!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty dress too!


 

Thank you - SMITH is a great style


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2613113




You know how to start the week, don't you? I love your bag and your outfit!  You have a great week too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with an oldie but goody, my double pocket sac in strawberry





Another red(ish) beauty!   Makes me want to carry my crimson pocket satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

GFs, WOW, looking good, both of you!




PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm rockin my Small Flo Satchel (Moss) today for Mother's Day! &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2612470
> View attachment 2612471




Love the whole outfit but those shoes are TDF!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red SMITH!!!!




Twins on red smith! So how many do you have now? 
Love your dress GF! I'm with you, tired of cold weather so I don't want to see boots or closed shoes for a long time. Got me some cute denim espadrilles at the coach outlet yesterday.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Starting the week off with my Grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel and my favorite "no brainier" pieces... Leggings and boots.
> 
> Have a great week ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2613113




Love the outfit but I can't take it anymore...I want sun, lots of it - although I will probably change my mind once it gets hot  
I want to wear my sandals, dresses, shorts and tank tops...I need a vacation to a sunny place.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love just about in style in red, but this Smith is RED is really calling me!
> 
> Pretty dress too!




GF! You need red smith! You will love it!


btw, talking about bags...my ban lasted a week 
Told DH I wanted to go to the outlet on Saturday to celebrate mother's day in advance.
Ended up with 3 bags and 2 wallets at the Dooney outlet: Bristol in ocean with matching small wallet, calf foldover in navy/t-moro (like twoboyz' sage one) - these were 65% off.
Then also got a siggy 1975 satchel (the regular domed type). Was 50% off, so down to 99 and then an extra $25 off, so $74 plus tax. Got the matching wallet too (for $49). Got the black one with multi color signature. Love it has the multi color zipper.


But went to the coach outlet and I didn't get any bag. I think I'm coached out. 
Ended up leaving with a pair of denim espadrille wedges, a hat and a mini umbrella.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> GFs, WOW, looking good, both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit but those shoes are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on red smith! So how many do you have now?
> Love your dress GF! I'm with you, tired of cold weather so I don't want to see boots or closed shoes for a long time. Got me some cute denim espadrilles at the coach outlet yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit but I can't take it anymore...I want sun, lots of it - although I will probably change my mind once it gets hot
> I want to wear my sandals, dresses, shorts and tank tops...I need a vacation to a sunny place.


 

THANKS Hun
I love love SMITH  - 
two smith - 9 dooney


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GFs, WOW, looking good, both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit but those shoes are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on red smith! So how many do you have now?
> Love your dress GF! I'm with you, tired of cold weather so I don't want to see boots or closed shoes for a long time. Got me some cute denim espadrilles at the coach outlet yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit but I can't take it anymore...I want sun, lots of it - although I will probably change my mind once it gets hot
> I want to wear my sandals, dresses, shorts and tank tops...I need a vacation to a sunny place.




Thank you girl!!! The shoes didn't last long. They Comfy for a few hours but....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GFs, WOW, looking good, both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit but those shoes are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on red smith! So how many do you have now?
> Love your dress GF! I'm with you, tired of cold weather so I don't want to see boots or closed shoes for a long time. Got me some cute denim espadrilles at the coach outlet yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit but I can't take it anymore...I want sun, lots of it - although I will probably change my mind once it gets hot
> I want to wear my sandals, dresses, shorts and tank tops...I need a vacation to a sunny place.




Lol... I hear you with that. I'm love dressing for the Fall/Winter. I would wear boots all year round if I wouldn't get dirty looks.


----------



## Twoboyz

It is supposed to rain today so I geared up for it with my large nylon pocket satchel. I removed the extender from the strap and now it's the perfect shoulder bag with a generous drop and a comfy slouch. I have a newfound love for my nylon Dooney! I'm also loving this hot pink lining against the black.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I hear you with that. I'm love dressing for the Fall/Winter. I would wear boots all year round if I wouldn't get dirty looks.




And boots look great with Dooney's!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It is supposed to rain today so I geared up for it with my large nylon pocket satchel. I removed the extender from the strap and now it's the perfect shoulder bag with a generous drop and a comfy slouch. I have a newfound love for my nylon Dooney! I'm also loving this hot pink lining against the black.
> 
> View attachment 2613300




Ohhh TB... That's a beautiful satchel. I love the black on black and that bright pop of pink. Even though it's a black bag, that pink says Spring/Summer. I like that extender strap with the little shoulder pad too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF! You need red smith! You will love it!
> 
> 
> * btw, talking about bags...my ban lasted a week*
> Told DH I wanted to go to the outlet on Saturday to celebrate mother's day in advance.
> Ended up with 3 bags and 2 wallets at the Dooney outlet: Bristol in ocean with matching small wallet, calf foldover in navy/t-moro (like twoboyz' sage one) - these were 65% off.
> Then also got a siggy 1975 satchel (the regular domed type). Was 50% off, so down to 99 and then an extra $25 off, so $74 plus tax. Got the matching wallet too (for $49). Got the black one with multi color signature. Love it has the multi color zipper.
> 
> 
> But went to the coach outlet and I didn't get any bag. I think I'm coached out.
> Ended up leaving with a pair of denim espadrille wedges, a hat and a mini umbrella.



 YIPPEE!  You made it a week!    That's like a year in "MaryBel Purse Buying Time!"   Technically, since you got such great deals, you really didn't break the ban.  I wanted to go to the outlet yesterday but my daughter was having a combo 3rd Birthday Party/Mother's Day BBQ.   It was still a fun day! 


btw, I didn't keep the MK Sig bag I ordered during Macy's F&F sale.  That strap drop was just a little short for what I need when I take the bus or train to visit my sister.  But the good news is I get to keep looking until I find what works for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It is supposed to rain today so I geared up for it with my large nylon pocket satchel. I removed the extender from the strap and now it's the perfect shoulder bag with a generous drop and a comfy slouch. I have a newfound love for my nylon Dooney! I'm also loving this hot pink lining against the black.
> 
> View attachment 2613300




Nice satchel!  What I really love about Dooney nylon bags is the attention to detail like the leather bags.  You can carry a nylon bag without feeling like you've compromised your style because of the weather.  In fact, sometimes you can't tell the bag is nylon until you get a closer look.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> It is supposed to rain today so I geared up for it with my large nylon pocket satchel. I removed the extender from the strap and now it's the perfect shoulder bag with a generous drop and a comfy slouch. I have a newfound love for my nylon Dooney! I'm also loving this hot pink lining against the black.
> 
> View attachment 2613300




wait, when didja get this? did u do a reveal and i missed it? congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohhh TB... That's a beautiful satchel. I love the black on black and that bright pop of pink. Even though it's a black bag, that pink says Spring/Summer. I like that extender strap with the little shoulder pad too.



Thanks!  You, Laurie, and Denise turned me on to the nylon.  



RuedeNesle said:


> Nice satchel!  What I really love about Dooney nylon bags is the attention to detail like the leather bags.  You can carry a nylon bag without feeling like you've compromised your style because of the weather.  In fact, sometimes you can't tell the bag is nylon until you get a closer look.



Thanks.  Yup, me too!  When I looked at it on the shelf it just looked like a nylon bag.  Then when I tried it on.....well, it had to come home with me.  The gold zippers and hardware against the all black made it look so dressy for a nylon bag.  Then that pink...wow!



seton said:


> wait, when didja get this? did u do a reveal and i missed it? congrats!



Haha, I snuck this one in.... lol.  I did a mini reveal in my Chelsea Nubuk poll thread.  I got it the day I went to exchange one of my Nubuk Chelsea's.  The problem is I came home with both Chelseas and this nylon satchel.    Yeah, that was an epic fail, to put it in the words of my DS's.  :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GF! You need red smith! You will love it!
> 
> 
> btw, talking about bags...my ban lasted a week
> Told DH I wanted to go to the outlet on Saturday to celebrate mother's day in advance.
> Ended up with 3 bags and 2 wallets at the Dooney outlet: Bristol in ocean with matching small wallet, calf foldover in navy/t-moro (like twoboyz' sage one) - these were 65% off.
> Then also got a siggy 1975 satchel (the regular domed type). Was 50% off, so down to 99 and then an extra $25 off, so $74 plus tax. Got the matching wallet too (for $49). Got the black one with multi color signature. Love it has the multi color zipper.
> 
> 
> But went to the coach outlet and I didn't get any bag. I think I'm coached out.
> Ended up leaving with a pair of denim espadrille wedges, a hat and a mini umbrella.



I'm thinking if you can keep to you ban, then we all should be able to....and since many of us can't....well....  Hahaha.  At least when you break a ban, you do it right!  :lolots:
Hey, guess what.  I made it through a visit to the outlet and didn't get anything.  Then I went to Coach and got two bags.  They both went back today.   I think I would rather just spend the money on another Dooney.  I have so many on my wish list. Enjoy all of your new babies.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that style bag... The handle is a definite "sold" for me. . The color looks in between a pink and red. Very toned down.



It's like a medium pink. Not bright like coral, just a really pretty pink


----------



## iamSheaspearl

Twoboyz said:


> It is supposed to rain today so I geared up for it with my large nylon pocket satchel. I removed the extender from the strap and now it's the perfect shoulder bag with a generous drop and a comfy slouch. I have a newfound love for my nylon Dooney! I'm also loving this hot pink lining against the black.
> 
> View attachment 2613300


I really like this bag and am in search of a good everyday nylon bag.  What style is this one?  Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

iamSheaspearl said:


> I really like this bag and am in search of a good everyday nylon bag.  What style is this one?  Thanks



Thanks!  This one is the Nylon Large Pocket Satchel.  Here is the link to the Dooney site.  However I got it at the outlet for $89.00.  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=52811&sitex=10020:22372:US 

Then there is a slightly different version.  I believe it's the same size, but the outer design and the lining is a little different. I think they have these at the outlet too, but they are not marked down as much.  I think they were only 40%off.  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68893&sitex=10020:22372:US

If you don't live near an outlet, you can call one and ask if it's a style that they ship.  The outlets that are very helpful with this are Reading, *******, and DE.  There are others too, but I can't think if them off the top of my head.  There is a thread about Outlets and info on shopping.  It's $7.50 to ship plus the tax in your state.  In addition to these styles they have several other styles as well.  I also really like the nylon Smith bag.  I don't see it offered on the Dooney site, but it's at the outlet stores.  It could be that it's been discontinued.  That one is also at the deep discount.  Good luck.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  This one is the Nylon Large Pocket Satchel.  Here is the link to the Dooney site.  However I got it at the outlet for $89.00.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=52811&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is a slightly different version.  I believe it's the same size, but the outer design and the lining is a little different. I think they have these at the outlet too, but they are not marked down as much.  I think they were only 40%off.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68893&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't live near an outlet, you can call one and ask if it's a style that they ship.  The outlets that are very helpful with this are Reading, *******, and DE.  There are others too, but I can't think if them off the top of my head.  There is a thread about Outlets and info on shopping.  It's $7.50 to ship plus the tax in your state.  In addition to these styles they have several other styles as well.  I also really like the nylon Smith bag.  I don't see it offered on the Dooney site, but it's at the outlet stores.  It could be that it's been discontinued.  That one is also at the deep discount.  Good luck.




Yes, the Nylon Smith is a discontinued bag after all is sold out. I've been looking for a Khaki one. 

The older Nylon bags are phasing out, therefore they are at huge discounts. The newer Nylon is at a smaller discount. Love the older Nylon material though. The newer ones look kind of like cloth


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, the Nylon Smith is a discontinued bag after all is sold out. I've been looking for a Khaki one.
> 
> The older Nylon bags are phasing out, therefore they are at huge discounts. The newer Nylon is at a smaller discount. Love the older Nylon material though. The newer ones look kind of like cloth



Is that the one that 49ldavis has with the black trim? That's a pretty one.  They had a couple bags in that combo in Aurora but not the smith.  They had a beautiful TMoro one that I was drooling over and man was it pretty with that hot pink lining.  I just couldn't see paying the $102 for a bag I might not use much since I don't use this black one much.  Such a deal though!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Is that the one that 49ldavis has with the black trim? That's a pretty one.  They had a couple bags in that combo in Aurora but not the smith.  They had a beautiful TMoro one that I was drooling over and man was it pretty with that hot pink lining.  I just couldn't see paying the $102 for a bag I might not use much since I don't use this black one much.  Such a deal though!!!!




Yes, it's the one she has. I want either the one you have (large front pocket)  in khaki/black trim or the Smith. Oooh, is the TMoro beautiful!!! I saw it in the tote and it was beautiful. I'm finding that I don't carry my Smith Nylon as much either. I did when I first got it but now I just use it as a grab n go bag with jeans or something.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE!  You made it a week!    That's like a year in "MaryBel Purse Buying Time!"   Technically, since you got such great deals, you really didn't break the ban.  I wanted to go to the outlet yesterday but my daughter was having a combo 3rd Birthday Party/Mother's Day BBQ.   It was still a fun day!
> 
> 
> btw, I didn't keep the MK Sig bag I ordered during Macy's F&F sale.  That strap drop was just a little short for what I need when I take the bus or train to visit my sister.  But the good news is I get to keep looking until I find what works for me!




Yep, One week! I'm terrible! My next goal is to last 2 weeks! 
But when you get a few of the good deals, they quickly add up and count to breaking the ban, not good ban-wise, good purse-wise 


Oh, that party really sounds like fun! Better than the outlet, besides you can go to the outlet any other day, right?


Oh, it's too bad the MK didn't work for you, but hopefully you can find one that works for you. I think you should look into the Dooney chevron totes, I think they are perfect for what you need them, especially the one sold on the Q since it's a bit smaller, although it depends what you want to carry, the bigger one might be good too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm thinking if you can keep to you ban, then we all should be able to....and since many of us can't....well....  Hahaha.  At least when you break a ban, you do it right!  :lolots:
> Hey, guess what.  I made it through a visit to the outlet and didn't get anything.  Then I went to Coach and got two bags.  They both went back today.   I think I would rather just spend the money on another Dooney.  I have so many on my wish list. Enjoy all of your new babies.




I think you are right 
I think I should start small. So the ban lasted a week, so my new ban should last at least 2 weeks. Maybe that will work!


Which bags did you get at coach? I know what you mean on spending the money in Dooneys instead. After I stopped at the Dooney outlet and got the first bag, none of the ones at coach seemed good enough. I think it didn't help that the regular FP bags were only 40% off and they had just a few, for the price of a regular coach made for outlet bag I can get a way better Dooney and the stuff on clearance was not good at all, that's why I left with no bags. If they (coach) continue with that pricing model (which according to one SA they will), I don't see myself getting more bags at the outlet, which is good, I can get Dooneys instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think you are right
> I think I should start small. So the ban lasted a week, so my new ban should last at least 2 weeks. Maybe that will work!
> 
> 
> Which bags did you get at coach? I know what you mean on spending the money in Dooneys instead. After I stopped at the Dooney outlet and got the first bag, none of the ones at coach seemed good enough. I think it didn't help that the regular FP bags were only 40% off and they had just a few, for the price of a regular coach made for outlet bag I can get a way better Dooney and the stuff on clearance was not good at all, that's why I left with no bags. If they (coach) continue with that pricing model (which according to one SA they will), I don't see myself getting more bags at the outlet, which is good, I can get Dooneys instead.




I think that's a good way to start slow. Cold Turkey ban might be too drastic . I don't know what the name was (sorry I'm not that familiar with Coach). The tag had the abbreviation 
TAY LTHR Satchel. I thought is was so cute and it had the shape of an LV Speedy so I fell for it. However when I got home I compared it with my Stanwich and my Nubuk Chelsea which are at the same retail price point and the thin lightweight leather of the coach just didn't compare. I couldn't believe that this little coach purse retailed for $398!  It was marked down to $119 so I thought it was a good buy. Obviously I liked it, but I decided to put the money toward another Dooney wish list item instead.


----------



## taylorhinebaugh

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's kick things off with a "purse of the day" thread!!   I'm carrying my navy florentine twisted-strap hobo.


Love that bag!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

Ms. Giovanni hanging out with me on my day off


----------



## SandraElle

Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:

View attachment 2617442


----------



## SandraElle

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Giovanni hanging out with me on my day off


 
I need the day off after looking at her. Gawd she's gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> I need the day off after looking at her. Gawd she's gorgeous.




Gorgeous is saying it lightly...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442




I'm positive that this will do it!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Giovanni hanging out with me on my day off




Beautiful! Don't you just love looking at them even if you're not going anywhere?


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442




She's just lovely. I have to say this has to do the trick. I have this in teal, but I think she's even prettier in chestnut.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442



Wow! She's gorgeous! If that doesn't work, nothing will lol


----------



## SandraElle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Wow! She's gorgeous! If that doesn't work, nothing will lol




Well I put my best Sue Cliftonesque pitch on her and it worked. She's ordering the tassel satchel in Ivy. &#128556;&#128077;


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Well I put my best Sue Cliftonesque pitch on her and it worked. She's ordering the tassel satchel in Ivy. &#128556;&#128077;



Awesome!  You did good, girl.  Is she ordering from an outlet to get the 65% off? That's one of the clearance colors.  I wasn't so lucky with my sister last weekend....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Was out with me today


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today




That is really beautiful! Is that your red one? Colors looks so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> That is really beautiful! Is that your red one? Colors looks so pretty.


Thnks. Orange


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today




Love Miss Orange!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Love Miss Orange!!


Thnks T


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> Awesome!  You did good, girl.  Is she ordering from an outlet to get the 65% off? That's one of the clearance colors.  I wasn't so lucky with my sister last weekend....


 
Yes ma'am! Sandy in Reading, PA, found the bag at the Carlsbad, CA outlet. (There were none left in the warehouses.) My friend has already made the transaction and she'll have her first Florentine next week!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today


 
Poo the leather on that one is making me twerk a little...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442


Poo lovvvvely n we bag twinssssss


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poo lovvvvely n we bag twinssssss


 
We're twins on a LOT of bags dawg!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Poo the leather on that one is making me twerk a little...


Just a lil. Lololol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SandraElle said:


> Poo the leather on that one is making me twerk a little...



Did anyone else fall over when they read "twerk a little"? Ahahahaha


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did anyone else fall over when they read "twerk a little"? Ahahahaha


Honey. That is normal for my Poo. Lolololol


----------



## MrsKC

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442


Be still my heart! Love it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Love it...and plan to use it


----------



## MrsKC

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Giovanni hanging out with me on my day off


Lovely handbag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Giovanni hanging out with me on my day off


Hawwwwwt damn


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today


Oh how I love this bag. I have it in black dillen with tan trim. I would also like to have it in crimson flo....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Oh how I love this bag. I have it in black dillen with tan trim. I would also like to have it in crimson flo....


Thnks. Didnt know she came in dillen. I hve her n chestnut tooooooo. My baby smith lolol


----------



## MrsKC

Here she is in Dillen.


----------



## SandraElle

MrsKC said:


> Here she is in Dillen.


 
OMG. I'm not looking...


----------



## MrsKC

SandraElle said:


> OMG. I'm not looking...


I know girl, this bag will just do you in-- whether it is Dillen or Flo, it is just a fabulous bag! I want it in crimson next....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Here she is in Dillen.


Omg. Tht is niccccce


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> OMG. I'm not looking...


I looooked


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I looooked


 
Yeahhhh...I did, too. I'm not a black bag girl but that one's nudging me. Something about those vachetta straps...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Yeahhhh...I did, too. I'm not a black bag girl but that one's nudging me. Something about those vachetta straps...


I knowwwwwww. N its begin with H. Lololololol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I think that's a good way to start slow. Cold Turkey ban might be too drastic . I don't know what the name was (sorry I'm not that familiar with Coach). The tag had the abbreviation
> TAY LTHR Satchel. I thought is was so cute and it had the shape of an LV Speedy so I fell for it. However when I got home I compared it with my Stanwich and my Nubuk Chelsea which are at the same retail price point and the thin lightweight leather of the coach just didn't compare. I couldn't believe that this little coach purse retailed for $398!  It was marked down to $119 so I thought it was a good buy. Obviously I liked it, but I decided to put the money toward another Dooney wish list item instead.




I think I know which one is it. I have it in midnight blue. It's very cute. This bag is one of the bags that they make specially for the outlet, so the retail price on the tag is not really the retail price since it was never sold at this price (like the boutique bags). I think coach does this pricing game to trick people into thinking they are getting a really good deal. So they are obviously cheaper bags. They don't compare with a Florentine which retails at $398. That's why I left empty handed when I went, so the bags and though 'nah, I can get a better bag (Dooney) for the same money'


----------



## MaryBel

SandraElle said:


> Chestnut Tassel today. Having lunch with a friend and purposely carried this to entice her into coming over to D&B. If this doesn't work I give up. :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> View attachment 2617442





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today





Loving your tassel satchels!
Both gorgeous colors but the orange is WOW! Makes me wanna switch out of my peach rose cooper and into something bright!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Loving your tassel satchels!
> Both gorgeous colors but the orange is WOW! Makes me wanna switch out of my peach rose cooper and into something bright!



Thnks MB


----------



## SandraElle

MaryBel said:


> Loving your tassel satchels!
> Both gorgeous colors but the orange is WOW! Makes me wanna switch out of my peach rose cooper and into something bright!


 
Thanks, doll.


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today


She's gorgeous!  You always have pretty bags and  in pretty colors!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!  You always have pretty bags and  in pretty colors!


Thnks lady


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Here she is in Dillen.




Ahhh... I didn't know the Tassel Tote came in Dillen. I love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was out with me today




You killing me!!! I love that shade of Orange.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... I didn't know the Tassel Tote came in Dillen. I love it!!


Thank you  kc


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> You killing me!!! I love that shade of Orange.


Thnks PTB


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Yes ma'am! Sandy in Reading, PA, found the bag at the Carlsbad, CA outlet. (There were none left in the warehouses.) My friend has already made the transaction and she'll have her first Florentine next week!


----------



## StillPooh

They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.


Hawwwwt


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.


I just about swoon every time I see this bag. O how lovely!!!!  kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.




Pretty in Pink!! She so sexy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.



Doesn't she just make you melt?? Lol love it!


----------



## SandraElle

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.



Aw...she's smilin'!


----------



## StillPooh

SandraElle said:


> Aw...she's smilin'!


She's still a little aloof, but we're workin' on it!


----------



## alansgail

My Mother's Day gift from my dh arrived today and I couldn't be happier!
This is the Dooney Signature '1975' satchel......she's the perfect size for everyday use. 
When I unwrapped her everything just smelled so 'new'!!! Can you tell I'm not used to buying brand new bags? 
This size will be perfect for me with room to spare. I also have the Vanessa larger tote bag coming for traveling and such, but so far I can't wait to use this bag.
I tend to like the larger satchels but only being 5'4" I can't always carry that look off.
The bag will be fun to wear in, the leather handles and straps are so stiff but that's as it should be. And the hardware is so very shiny!!!!
I'm smitten.......


----------



## lnw85

Awwww so pretty... Such a nice present... Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> They're calling for rain but I just couldn't help myself; I loaded up my new baby and took her for a spin.




How could you resist...seriously.... So cute!!! I wouldn't have been able to wait either. It's definitely not a Flo friendly week here. It's rained everyday since Saturday!!!! Torture!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> My Mother's Day gift from my dh arrived today and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> This is the Dooney Signature '1975' satchel......she's the perfect size for everyday use.
> 
> When I unwrapped her everything just smelled so 'new'!!! Can you tell I'm not used to buying brand new bags?
> 
> This size will be perfect for me with room to spare. I also have the Vanessa larger tote bag coming for traveling and such, but so far I can't wait to use this bag.
> 
> I tend to like the larger satchels but only being 5'4" I can't always carry that look off.
> 
> The bag will be fun to wear in, the leather handles and straps are so stiff but that's as it should be. And the hardware is so very shiny!!!!
> 
> I'm smitten.......




Oooh, she's beautiful!!! I love the 1975 Signature bags and the Vachetta is beautiful. I see you have her all packed up and ready to go. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The Vanessa is also another good one. I had one but sold it last month. I just didn't use it as much as I'd liked. Mod shots??


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, she's beautiful!!! I love the 1975 Signature bags and the Vachetta is beautiful. I see you have her all packed up and ready to go. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The Vanessa is also another good one. I had one but sold it last month. I just didn't use it as much as I'd liked. Mod shots??


Mod shots to come! We leave tomorrow for Crater Lake and my new bag is coming along for her debut out into the world. I'm sorry the Vanessa didn't work out for you.
For me it's a shot in the dark because I don't have access to see most of these bags in person so have to order online and hope for the best.
I have about a dozen tote bags in various sizes but wanted a really nice one to use at times so I'm hopeful the Vanessa is that tote....otherwise she'll have the same fate as yours!


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> How could you resist...seriously.... So cute!!! I wouldn't have been able to wait either. It's definitely not a Flo friendly week here. It's rained everyday since Saturday!!!! Torture!


StillPooh, that is a seriously beautiful bag! And I have to say I just love your name! Our dd is now 13 but was in love with Pooh from the moment she set eyes on him....enjoy your bag!


----------



## alansgail

lnw85 said:


> Awwww so pretty... Such a nice present... Enjoy!


Thank you! I definitely will......I tend to "latch on" to my favorites and use them a lot. Isn't that how it should be?
Even though I found a great deal on the Mitchell bag and love it to death, this will probably be the one that I mostly use in the next few months.
I do hope my Mitchell won't be too jealous


----------



## Gilmoregirl

alansgail said:


> My Mother's Day gift from my dh arrived today and I couldn't be happier!
> This is the Dooney Signature '1975' satchel......she's the perfect size for everyday use.
> When I unwrapped her everything just smelled so 'new'!!! Can you tell I'm not used to buying brand new bags?
> This size will be perfect for me with room to spare. I also have the Vanessa larger tote bag coming for traveling and such, but so far I can't wait to use this bag.
> I tend to like the larger satchels but only being 5'4" I can't always carry that look off.
> The bag will be fun to wear in, the leather handles and straps are so stiff but that's as it should be. And the hardware is so very shiny!!!!
> I'm smitten.......



Yay! And yes she may be stiff, but you get to break her in to fit YOU  enjoy her and your trip!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> My Mother's Day gift from my dh arrived today and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> This is the Dooney Signature '1975' satchel......she's the perfect size for everyday use.
> 
> When I unwrapped her everything just smelled so 'new'!!! Can you tell I'm not used to buying brand new bags?
> 
> This size will be perfect for me with room to spare. I also have the Vanessa larger tote bag coming for traveling and such, but so far I can't wait to use this bag.
> 
> I tend to like the larger satchels but only being 5'4" I can't always carry that look off.
> 
> The bag will be fun to wear in, the leather handles and straps are so stiff but that's as it should be. And the hardware is so very shiny!!!!
> 
> I'm smitten.......




I love it!  Such a nice gift. The leather is beautiful on this one.


----------



## alansgail

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! And yes she may be stiff, but you get to break her in to fit YOU  enjoy her and your trip!


Thanks Gilmoregirl!


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> I love it!  Such a nice gift. The leather is beautiful on this one.


Twoboyz, it is gorgeous leather. It's a pretty bag all around.......!


----------



## addict2coach

Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Twoboyz, it is gorgeous leather. It's a pretty bag all around.......!




You're right!  I can't wait for the mods. Have a great trip


----------



## alansgail

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298


Looks perfect! Love that bag.........


----------



## Twoboyz

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298




I love it. Great outfit. You two look really cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298




Very very cute!!! That color is perfect against that red. Is that the large satchel?


----------



## addict2coach

alansgail said:


> Looks perfect! Love that bag.........


Thank you


----------



## addict2coach

Twoboyz said:


> I love it. Great outfit. You two look really cute.


Thank you!


----------



## addict2coach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very very cute!!! That color is perfect against that red. Is that the large satchel?


Thank you so much! she goes with everything! Yes, it's the large one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298


Looks good on you


----------



## Nebo

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298



You two look really pretty


----------



## SandraElle

addict2coach said:


> Went out with my one and only DB Florentine satchel
> 
> View attachment 2618298


 
That's the way to wear it.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, love, love, love everyone's bags!  Too much gorgeousness!


----------



## NurseAnn

Back to my only Dooney so far.  I'm banned for now but the one keeps me happy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NurseAnn said:


> Back to my only Dooney so far.  I'm banned for now but the one keeps me happy.
> 
> View attachment 2619429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619430




Wow... That color is so rich! Did you condition it? From what I remember, you did. She's so pretty.


----------



## NurseAnn

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... That color is so rich! Did you condition it? From what I remember, you did. She's so pretty.



Thank you!  This color brown is my leather handbag weakness.  I own way too many bags in brown.  I did condition once with Apple.  Other than that she sits in front of sunny windows a lot.  I love the way this leather changes and deepens in color over time!


----------



## Nebo

I love your leather charm!


----------



## tawnycat

NurseAnn said:


> Back to my only Dooney so far.  I'm banned for now but the one keeps me happy.
> 
> View attachment 2619429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619430


OMG what color is this? I think I'm in love!


----------



## NurseAnn

Nebo said:


> I love your leather charm!


Thank you!  I got it on Etsy.



tawnycat said:


> OMG what color is this? I think I'm in love!


It is chestnut with some conditioning and a little bit of patina.  I LOVE it!


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> Back to my only Dooney so far.  I'm banned for now but the one keeps me happy.
> 
> View attachment 2619429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619430




I do love that chestnut. The charm is cute too.


----------



## tawnycat

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you!  I got it on Etsy.
> 
> 
> It is chestnut with some conditioning and a little bit of patina.  I LOVE it!


Its beyond gorgeous!


----------



## addict2coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks good on you



Thank you so much! She's a wonderful bag!



Nebo said:


> You two look really pretty



Thank you! You're so sweet!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The weather was a little cool here today, so I thought I'd take my grey Croco out shopping with me for some fresh air.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> The weather was a little cool here today, so I thought I'd take my grey Croco out shopping with me for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2620262



Lovely outfit


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Lovely outfit




 thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The weather was a little cool here today, so I thought I'd take my grey Croco out shopping with me for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2620262




Cute as usual  love that grey color in the croc


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Cute as usual  love that grey color in the croc


Too too cute! I think I have those same boots......love them and of course the stunning bag!
You look really pulled together.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Too too cute! I think I have those same boots......love them and of course the stunning bag!
> You look really pulled together.....




Aww.. Thanks girly!! I am a boot wearer. I love boots!!


----------



## Geekygal16

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it's the one she has. I want either the one you have (large front pocket)  in khaki/black trim or the Smith. Oooh, is the TMoro beautiful!!! I saw it in the tote and it was beautiful. I'm finding that I don't carry my Smith Nylon as much either. I did when I first got it but now I just use it as a grab n go bag with jeans or something.


Oh, wow, I didn't know they were discontinuing The Smith.  It's got such a lovely silhouette.  I bought the nylon hot pink/blue version on clearance last summer at the outlets.  I was so excited when I saw it.  But you're right.  I thought it would be my go-to summer bag but I actually don't use it as much either.  I think the two straps are a little too thick together for me and I have trouble keeping them both on my shoulder.  One always falls.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Geekygal16 said:


> Oh, wow, I didn't know they were discontinuing The Smith.  It's got such a lovely silhouette.  I bought the nylon hot pink/blue version on clearance last summer at the outlets.  I was so excited when I saw it.  But you're right.  I thought it would be my go-to summer bag but I actually don't use it as much either.  I think the two straps are a little too thick together for me and I have trouble keeping them both on my shoulder.  One always falls.




Yes, they are being discontinued. . I need to get at least 1 leather Smith before I can't find them anymore. I had trouble with the straps when I first got it because they were stiff. They are pretty good now. I normally don't go for the 2 strap bags for that reason.


----------



## Geekygal16

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  This one is the Nylon Large Pocket Satchel.  Here is the link to the Dooney site.  However I got it at the outlet for $89.00.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=52811&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> Then there is a slightly different version.  I believe it's the same size, but the outer design and the lining is a little different. I think they have these at the outlet too, but they are not marked down as much.  I think they were only 40%off.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68893&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> If you don't live near an outlet, you can call one and ask if it's a style that they ship.  The outlets that are very helpful with this are Reading, *******, and DE.  There are others too, but I can't think if them off the top of my head.  There is a thread about Outlets and info on shopping.  It's $7.50 to ship plus the tax in your state.  In addition to these styles they have several other styles as well.  I also really like the nylon Smith bag.  I don't see it offered on the Dooney site, but it's at the outlet stores.  It could be that it's been discontinued.  That one is also at the deep discount.  Good luck.


:O  That is a steal!  I have the same bag in Bordeaux and Black/Tan.  And I have the leather version in Black/Tan.  Can you tell I love the style?  Lol.  I love the pockets in front.  Easy access to keys and phone and etc.  Only complaint I have about it is looks amazing carrying it by the handles on the crook of the arm, but I'm not crazy the way it drapes when I use the straps.  It bunches up if you know what I mean.


----------



## oldbaglover

PcanTannedBty said:


> The weather was a little cool here today, so I thought I'd take my grey Croco out shopping with me for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2620262


That is a beautiful bag. Pecan, you are the best sales person for Dooney.  You should earn a commission each time you purchase and show a bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

oldbaglover said:


> That is a beautiful bag. Pecan, you are the best sales person for Dooney.  You should earn a commission each time you purchase and show a bag!




Hahaha... I wish!!! I could use a fat commission check every now and then. Thanks for the kind words. I love that bag. I don't get her out as often as I need to.


----------



## Twoboyz

Geekygal16 said:


> :O  That is a steal!  I have the same bag in Bordeaux and Black/Tan.  And I have the leather version in Black/Tan.  Can you tell I love the style?  Lol.  I love the pockets in front.  Easy access to keys and phone and etc.  Only complaint I have about it is looks amazing carrying it by the handles on the crook of the arm, but I'm not crazy the way it drapes when I use the straps.  It bunches up if you know what I mean.




Yup, I know exactly what you mean and I have to admit that's my favorite thing about it.  I like that it gets all cute and slouchy.  I feel like it's a really big bag, but carries small because it drapes down and gets compact. I don't carry a lot of stuff so it's good that way. However if I have to throw in some extra stuff I can.  I love the versatility and that it's a lightweight bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hahaha... I wish!!! I could use a fat commission check every now and then. Thanks for the kind words. I love that bag. I don't get her out as often as I need to.




We help sell a lot of bags on this forum. Wouldn't it be nice if Dooney recognized that and gave us a little "gift", even if it was an extra discount or a gift card?  A girl can dream....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> We help sell a lot of bags on this forum. Wouldn't it be nice if Dooney recognized that and gave us a little "gift", even if it was an extra discount or a gift card?  A girl can dream....




Yes we do!!! Between the forum and YouTube, I think we are responsible for hundreds of bag sales and a extra discount/GC would be appreciative. Oh well... Maybe Sue or Peter May run across this thread one day. Haha... What am I thinking??? Lol


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> The weather was a little cool here today, so I thought I'd take my grey Croco out shopping with me for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2620262




Love it all!!! Good look.


----------



## Nebo

Lovely salmon  I've been hanging with her a lot lately.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Lovely salmon  I've been hanging with her a lot lately.




Such a beautiful bag. That Salmon is a shows topper.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Lovely salmon  I've been hanging with her a lot lately.




She's a real beauty. I especially love your whole outfit with the matching shoes on the modeling thread.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you so much ladies! 
Today it was a T shirt, jeans and those shoes  day  She always gets noticed. It is such a fun, happy color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> Today it was a T shirt, jeans and those shoes  day  She always gets noticed. It is such a fun, happy color.




So cute!


----------



## tawnycat

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> Today it was a T shirt, jeans and those shoes  day  She always gets noticed. It is such a fun, happy color.


I love that color!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> Today it was a T shirt, jeans and those shoes  day  She always gets noticed. It is such a fun, happy color.



Love it!

See, that's my look exactly. DH thinks it's funny that I'm not a clothes shopper... denim and tees (though I've recently developed a thing for shoes lol) but I compensate with great bags. Nobody cares what I'm wearing when I have a great bag on my arm


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love it!
> 
> See, that's my look exactly. DH thinks it's funny that I'm not a clothes shopper... denim and tees (though I've recently developed a thing for shoes lol) but I compensate with great bags. Nobody cares what I'm wearing when I have a great bag on my arm




Lol. Oh geez... Shoes is another monster. 

So true! I use my bags to make my outfit too. I normally dress fairly plain and pop it with a bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Hey... you can't have great bags and blah shoes, they clash! Lol

Now shoes... there's something I can model! I have great feet...lol


----------



## Nebo

I used to dress and still do a bit more flashy, or more black on black/white with gold/silver details and high heels during the day, when Im in Europe. Its just different style there, women tend to look more dressed up. I guess it is the same in some bigger cities, downtown in US. Just here in a some what smaller city, with a wholeee lot of cowboy boots and hats, flip fops and pajamas during the day : yes, pajamas:, I retired some of my outfits for traveling and such 

I love shoes, specially boots. Boots in all forms are my nemesis  

Im still managing to control the Dooney craziness


----------



## Gilmoregirl

When I left my job to stay at home I donated all of my business attire  I kept one black suit for funerals. Hubby is happy, now he can wear his sports gear and not feel like he looks like he's stalking me when we are walking in public (his words lol) now khakis are as good as it gets and we are loving it!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> When I left my job to stay at home I donated all of my business attire  I kept one black suit for funerals. Hubby is happy, now he can wear his sports gear *and not feel like he looks like he's stalking me when we are walking in public* (his words lol) now khakis are as good as it gets and we are loving it!



Loved this part

As long as a person is clean and groomed, Im fine with all kinds of style choices. Except pajamas in public hahaha, I cant get used to that one  The only worst thing then that was seeing a girl in fleece pajamas in the gym, working out. Just no.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Loved this part
> 
> 
> 
> As long as a person is clean and groomed, Im fine with all kinds of style choices. Except pajamas in public hahaha, I cant get used to that one  The only worst thing then that was seeing a girl in fleece pajamas in the gym, working out. Just no.




Lol... Y'all are a mess!! Still lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

You guys are cracking me up with the pajamas and the hubby stalking comment. Haha!  

Nebo, I do think it's a little different here than Europe. . Something for you to get used to huh?

There used to be a show, which I loved, called What Not to Wear. It was pretty funny what people would wear out in public. I miss that show, and Stacy and *******.


----------



## Nebo

I love that show! They really make it so effortless. It was also interesting from a psychological side to see how it affects peoples confidence and body image.

It is taking some time to get used to some things


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My new baby girl... mini lavender Flo... I  her!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My new baby girl... mini lavender Flo... I  her!




Adorable! She's got such an interesting texture.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Adorable! She's got such an interesting texture.



I don't mind the texture, as long as it's uniform lol its when it's patchy that it irks me


----------



## SandraElle

Gilmoregirl said:


> My new baby girl... mini lavender Flo... I  her!


 
I never get tired of seeing this Lavender! She beautiful (I have her in the reg size). Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> My new baby girl... mini lavender Flo... I  her!



So pretty!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty ladies


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You guys are cracking me up with the pajamas and the hubby stalking comment. Haha!
> 
> Nebo, I do think it's a little different here than Europe. . Something for you to get used to huh?
> 
> There used to be a show, which I loved, called What Not to Wear. It was pretty funny what people would wear out in public. I miss that show, and Stacy and *******.





Oh, I love that show! I wished they were still on the air.


----------



## MaryBel

Wanna hear a dooney story? 


Last Friday DH and I took our son downtown for his 7th birthday. He wanted to ride the Ferris wheel at the pier. I was so undecided on what to wear since I didn't know which bag to carry since there was a chance for rain. I decided to wear a green top with a royal blue cardigan on top. The cardigan has some crochet details on the sides, so you could see the green peeking out. I decided to carry my small flo in Kelly green to go with the little green showing thru the crochet in the cardigan. 


The funny and sad at the same time part. They take a pic of your party before you ride the wheel but they do it with a green wall behind you. Needless to say, our pic looked pretty funny, since you could see the space where the bag is supposed to be but instead you were seeing the background they put on the computer when they replace the green wall. The same happened with any pieces of my green top that showed. I was so disappointed my bag did not show that I did not get the pic!


Note to self for next time: Leave the green flo at home


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Wanna hear a dooney story?
> 
> 
> Last Friday DH and I took our son downtown for his 7th birthday. He wanted to ride the Ferris wheel at the pier. I was so undecided on what to wear since I didn't know which bag to carry since there was a chance for rain. I decided to wear a green top with a royal blue cardigan on top. The cardigan has some crochet details on the sides, so you could see the green peeking out. I decided to carry my small flo in Kelly green to go with the little green showing thru the crochet in the cardigan.
> 
> 
> The funny and sad at the same time part. They take a pic of your party before you ride the wheel but they do it with a green wall behind you. Needless to say, our pic looked pretty funny, since you could see the space where the bag is supposed to be but instead you were seeing the background they put on the computer when they replace the green wall. The same happened with any pieces of my green top that showed. I was so disappointed my bag did not show that I did not get the pic!
> 
> 
> Note to self for next time: Leave the green flo at home




That's funny...but, yes how disappointing! Sounds like a really cute outfit  the magic of green screens....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Wanna hear a dooney story?
> 
> 
> Last Friday DH and I took our son downtown for his 7th birthday. He wanted to ride the Ferris wheel at the pier. I was so undecided on what to wear since I didn't know which bag to carry since there was a chance for rain. I decided to wear a green top with a royal blue cardigan on top. The cardigan has some crochet details on the sides, so you could see the green peeking out. I decided to carry my small flo in Kelly green to go with the little green showing thru the crochet in the cardigan.
> 
> 
> The funny and sad at the same time part. They take a pic of your party before you ride the wheel but they do it with a green wall behind you. Needless to say, our pic looked pretty funny, since you could see the space where the bag is supposed to be but instead you were seeing the background they put on the computer when they replace the green wall. The same happened with any pieces of my green top that showed. I was so disappointed my bag did not show that I did not get the pic!
> 
> 
> Note to self for next time: Leave the green flo at home




Lol... Cute story!! Poor Flo didn't get in the spotlight.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

They didn't appreciate what they had  lol


----------



## seton

using my shopper for only the second time.


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.




WOW, that's gorgeous Seton!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.




Love that creamy white color. She's very pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.




Oooo, is she beautiful!!! That's the perfect bone/off white.


----------



## SandraElle

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.



Beautiful...


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> My new baby girl... mini lavender Flo... I  her!





seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.



Two lovely choices ladies!


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.



Very elegant, love the color!


----------



## SandraElle

My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted. 

View attachment 2623441


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441


 
I just saw ya mod shots Poo - Hawwwwter than a camp fire!!!!!!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just saw ya mod shots Poo - Hawwwwter than a camp fire!!!!!!


 
Thanks Pookie.


----------



## Nebo

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441



She is beautiful! My small one should come today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441




Oh wow!!! So pretty. I love the Ivy in the smooth texture and girrrlll... You are wearing that bag! Love what you have her paired with.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441



Gorgeously rich in color!  I love the smooth texture too. My small ivy is ever so lightly textured.  Beautiful, and your mods are too.


----------



## only dooney

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441


 
She is soooo beautiful!  I love the mod shots too!   My ivy is completely smooth too and she is just so lovely.  I love all my babies - some are heavily textured, some are slightly textured, and a couple are smooth (I'm happy that which ever they are, they are consistent throughout each bag)... I think each one is beautiful and they are all so different.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SandraElle

Nebo said:


> She is beautiful! My small one should come today


 
*I hope you love Ivy as much as I do. Can't wait to see your purseporn.* 




PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! So pretty. I love the Ivy in the smooth texture and girrrlll... You are wearing that bag! Love what you have her paired with.


 
*I was sooooo hoping I'd get a smooth one! Thank you.*  




Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeously rich in color!  I love the smooth texture too. My small ivy is ever so lightly textured.  Beautiful, and your mods are too.


 
*Thanks, doll. I love both smooth & textured, too. *




only dooney said:


> She is soooo beautiful!  I love the mod shots too!   My ivy is completely smooth too and she is just so lovely.  I love all my babies - some are heavily textured, some are slightly textured, and a couple are smooth (I'm happy that which ever they are, they are consistent throughout each bag)... I think each one is beautiful and they are all so different.  Thanks for sharing!


 
*My Ivy and Crimson flos are smooth. Lavender is somewhat pebbly and of course the Dillen is pebbly. Wonder what my next one will be? *


----------



## Trudysmom

SandraElle said:


> My new gal. Florentine Satchel in Ivy. Mod shots posted.
> 
> View attachment 2623441


Lovely!!! I am waiting for my small red Florentine. Wish it would hurry. Congrats!


----------



## SandraElle

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely!!! I am waiting for my small red Florentine. Wish it would hurry. Congrats!


 
Thank you girl. Ohhhhh you're going to love the red. I have Smith in red and it's killer. Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## only dooney

SandraElle said:


> *I hope you love Ivy as much as I do. Can't wait to see your purseporn.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was sooooo hoping I'd get a smooth one! Thank you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, doll. I love both smooth & textured, too. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Ivy and Crimson flos are smooth. Lavender is somewhat pebbly and of course the Dillen is pebbly. Wonder what my next one will be? *


 
I want the Crimson now I really like the lavendar in the light pebbly   I really think i just want them ALL


----------



## SandraElle

only dooney said:


> I want the Crimson now I really like the lavendar in the light pebbly   I really think i just want them ALL


 
I'm almost sorry to do this to you...:greengrin:

Here's my smooth Crimson and my pebbly Lavender...(that's water. hehehe)


----------



## DooneyDucky

SandraElle said:


> I'm almost sorry to do this to you...:greengrin:
> 
> Here's my smooth Crimson and my pebbly Lavender...




Gorgeous! You make me want them, too! And the dog- so adorable! Is he/she a Pekingese? My Boo Bear looks like your dog but he's Pekingese and Poodle and mostly black.


----------



## SandraElle

DooneyDucky said:


> Gorgeous! You make me want them, too! And the dog- so adorable! Is he/she a Pekingese? My Boo Bear looks like your dog but he's Pekingese and Poodle and mostly black.


 
Aw, thank you. Tater is a male Tibetan Spaniel...which is much like the Peke. I adopted him from the SPCA about 10 yrs ago. He's 12-ish now. Don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## Nebo

Your bags are beautiful. And the pooch is adorable too . Puppy love is the best


----------



## only dooney

SandraElle said:


> I'm almost sorry to do this to you...:greengrin:
> 
> Here's my smooth Crimson and my pebbly Lavender...(that's water. hehehe)


 
Oh the glass of water-that-looks-like-divine-wine just perfects the whole ambiance


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new "as is" aqua logo lock


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock


 

Oh you girls that have the aqua one.......love it. The color is so unique. I think I need one...


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> Oh you girls that have the aqua one.......love it. The color is so unique. I think I need one...



You absolutely need one KC!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She's sooooo pretty GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> She's sooooo pretty GG!



Thanx GG!  LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock




She looks perfect!!! so glad you got a good one. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## elbgrl

SandraElle said:


> I'm almost sorry to do this to you...:greengrin:
> 
> Here's my smooth Crimson and my pebbly Lavender...(that's water. hehehe)


Wowsa!  Those are gorgy!


gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock



Love it!  Congrats!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

seton said:


> using my shopper for only the second time.


That's quite gorgeous!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

SandraElle said:


> I'm almost sorry to do this to you...:greengrin:
> 
> Here's my smooth Crimson and my pebbly Lavender...(that's water. hehehe)


Wow, those are beautiful! 

Really good photos of them as well.


----------



## SandraElle

elbgrl said:


> Wowsa!  Those are gorgy!



Thank you. I was fortunate to get these beauties. 




TotallyTaupe said:


> Wow, those are beautiful!
> 
> Really good photos of them as well.



Thanks very much.


----------



## SandraElle

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock



Why oh why did you have to post this?  This is gonna cost me...


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock




I know I need one!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks perfect!!! so glad you got a good one. &#128515;&#128515;



Me too!  I was a little worried.....







elbgrl said:


> Love it!  Congrats!



Thanks.  I am loving the blue


----------



## gatorgirl07

SandraElle said:


> Why oh why did you have to post this?  This is gonna cost me...



Find one as is, and it will cost less
. Seriously though, it is gorgeous and worth the money. I love it 






Twoboyz said:


> I know I need one!!


You absolutely need one TB


----------



## seton

*TotallyTaupe, PTB, SandraElle, elbgrl, Nebo, MB, TB* - thank u all for the shopper love

i was taking pic of desk and my shopper caught the action


----------



## Nebo

That shopper is so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> *TotallyTaupe, PTB, SandraElle, elbgrl, Nebo, MB, TB* - thank u all for the shopper love
> 
> i was taking pic of desk and my shopper caught the action




Nice!!! That color is beautiful. That's what I was going for when I got my oyster florentine drawstring but it's more grey. I want a bone but don't know what style.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! That color is beautiful. That's what I was going for when I got my oyster florentine drawstring but it's more grey. I want a bone but don't know what style.



I think Oyster is the perfect name for that flo color bc it has that grey tinge like an oyster. My shopper is all vachetta in case u havent figured it out. :rain:


----------



## lnw85

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock



Love it!  This bag is too fabulous for words.  My red keeps beckoning to me from the closet... I think I will have to pull her out soon... Its been too long


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Funny.... florentine is also all Vachetta - odd how the method of  processing causes it to take to dying differently, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## seton

Gilmoregirl said:


> Funny.... florentine is also all Vachetta - odd how the method of  processing causes it to take to dying differently, wouldn't you agree?



DB smacks 'Vachetta' on pretty much everything these days. I was using vachetta in the traditional meaning = un-dyed veg tanned leather


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Couldn't have described it better if I took the definition straight out of the dictionary. Or you can just call it "plain". You'd be surprised how many people aren't aware that Florentine leather is simply vachetta leather, except in beautiful and vibrant colors. Don't get me wrong, I still love "plain" vachetta... but I'm one of the few who prefer it after its patina has developed.


----------



## seton

Gilmoregirl said:


> Couldn't have described it better if I took the definition straight out of the dictionary. Or you can just call it "plain". You'd be surprised how many people aren't aware that Florentine leather is simply vachetta leather, except in beautiful and vibrant colors. Don't get me wrong, I still love "plain" vachetta... but I'm one of the few who prefer it after its patina has developed.



i prefer the light honey color in early patina stage myself but it's all fleeting. It's not about the color when using undyed vachetta, it's about the process. There is something beautifully old world about it. Having said that, I am pretty sure I am going to get leathers that dont patina from now on. Too much work for me!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> *TotallyTaupe, PTB, SandraElle, elbgrl, Nebo, MB, TB* - thank u all for the shopper love
> 
> i was taking pic of desk and my shopper caught the action




There she is.....very nice!


----------



## Nebo

Small taupe with my Coach wedge sneakers in tan for a day of shopping. So comfy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Small taupe with my Coach wedge sneakers in tan for a day of shopping. So comfy




You look so stylish!!! Love Miss Taupe and the boots.


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> Small taupe with my Coach wedge sneakers in tan for a day of shopping. So comfy



fun, sporty look!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Small taupe with my Coach wedge sneakers in tan for a day of shopping. So comfy




Great photo and cute look! I love your little miss taupe. She looks so nicely broken in.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, darling. She is a beauty, getting a bit softer, but still structured. And the patina is just more and more amazing. Hope you are enjoying yours, twin


----------



## Trudysmom

Out today on errands with hubby. I am using my new red florentine small satchel. I added the cardinal charm from Juicy Couture. We love watching our backyard birds.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Out today on errands with hubby. I am using my new red florentine small satchel. I added the cardinal charm from Juicy Couture. We love watching our backyard birds.




She's beautiful and love the charm for a cute touch. Is the bag a small or mini? I love that she's a little pebbly. I thought I'd want a smooth one n the red but I think I like the pebbly look on it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful and love the charm for a cute touch. Is the bag a small or mini? I love that she's a little pebbly. I thought I'd want a smooth one n the red but I think I like the pebbly look on it.


It is a small red Florentine. A perfect size for me. Great purse.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So pretty... and the purse is nice too   lol but seriously... she is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> It is a small red Florentine. A perfect size for me. Great purse.




Oh ok. All the sizes look alike sometimes in photos.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful and love the charm for a cute touch. Is the bag a small or mini? I love that she's a little pebbly. I thought I'd want a smooth one n the red but I think I like the pebbly look on it.



I showed this to DH (die hard St Louis cardinals fan) told him I needed it for our trips to the stadium along with the MLB wallet and wristlet. He agrees and told me to find that super cute charm you have too!  lol


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love the bag and the charm!


----------



## Nebo

Gorgeous red bag and the charm is too cute


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I showed this to DH (die hard St Louis cardinals fan) told him I needed it for our trips to the stadium along with the MLB wallet and wristlet. He agrees and told me to find that super cute charm you have too!  lol




That is very nice of him


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Out today on errands with hubby. I am using my new red florentine small satchel. I added the cardinal charm from Juicy Couture. We love watching our backyard birds.




She's so pretty, and I do love the pebbly texture too. The charm is so cute, adding he perfect touch. Love that great photo of the cardinal. They a beautiful birds.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> That is very nice of him



That's because he doesn't know I ordered my logo lock and two pairs of shoes yesterday lol 

That red is so gorgeous, I didn't expect the color to be that lush.  And what sold hubby was that charm. Such a cute and classy finish on such a great bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's because he doesn't know I ordered my logo lock and two pairs of shoes yesterday lol
> 
> That red is so gorgeous, I didn't expect the color to be that lush.  And what sold hubby was that charm. Such a cute and classy finish on such a great bag!




Hahaha, very funny  We have to be a little mysterious don't we?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than permission  lol I didn't buy anything for so long. I should be done for a while now. .. at least until fall lol 

He's a good man, I really can't complain


----------



## Trudysmom

Gilmoregirl said:


> I showed this to DH (die hard St Louis cardinals fan) told him I needed it for our trips to the stadium along with the MLB wallet and wristlet. He agrees and told me to find that super cute charm you have too!  lol


How nice to get the charm, hope you can find one, the cardinal is gorgeous. I have a lot of Juicy Couture birds, and little binoculars too, all hanging on a little jewelry tree.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> How nice to get the charm, hope you can find one, the cardinal is gorgeous. I have a lot of Juicy Couture birds, and little binoculars too, all hanging on a little jewelry tree.




Awwww... Is that you??? A bag lover for life.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> How nice to get the charm, hope you can find one, the cardinal is gorgeous. I have a lot of Juicy Couture birds, and little binoculars too, all hanging on a little jewelry tree.




Very cute picture


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awwww... Is that you??? A bag lover for life.


Yes, that is me!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute picture


Thank you!


----------



## accessorygirl2

My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!



Great find! Gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!



Beautiful color! I envy you on the beach time


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!




Lovely!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!




Love it!  I love the color of the tote and the sand! Great deal too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Red Smith


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red Smith




Love that red!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

twoboyz said:


> love that red!


 

tu!


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red Smith


Love love love!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red Smith




Sexy mama!!! She looks really nice with your black n white.


----------



## gatorgirl07

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!



Gorgeous!  Love the color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sexy mama!!! She looks really nice with your black n white.


 

Thanks Lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love love love!


 
thank you thank you thank you


----------



## MrsKC

Raspberry Russel Florentine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Raspberry Russel Florentine


 
Lovely color


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Raspberry Russel Florentine





Very nice. . Love it on you!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I've been dying to see a mod shot of that bag and it looks so good on you!


----------



## Nebo

Lovely bags, ladies!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The ladies are feeling red today! Great shots C4C and Kc... love the chevron tote too TB... I keep fighting the urge to get one lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> The ladies are feeling red today! Great shots C4C and Kc... love the chevron tote too TB... I keep fighting the urge to get one lol




Thank you!  I have black too. I love them. I'm not a big bag girl so I find I don't carry them as much as I'd like. I'll need to start using them for work. They look much better IRL. You won't be disappointed if you decide to get one


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> Raspberry Russel Florentine



Love this bag and color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> The ladies are feeling red today! Great shots C4C and Kc... love the chevron tote too TB... I keep fighting the urge to get one lol


Thnkkkk u


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Lovely bags, ladies!


Thnk u


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely color


 


DooneyDucky said:


> I've been dying to see a mod shot of that bag and it looks so good on you!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Very nice. . Love it on you!


 


Nebo said:


> Lovely bags, ladies!


 


Gilmoregirl said:


> The ladies are feeling red today! Great shots C4C and Kc... love the chevron tote too TB... I keep fighting the urge to get one lol


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this bag and color!


 

Thanks Ladies, she has been sitting in the closet for way to long!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2631846
> 
> My new Nylon Shopper doubles as a beach bag. Only $69 from ILD. Yay!


 
That is a great bag what a fab price!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red Smith


 
Oh how I love the Smith, let me count the ways......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> That is a great bag what a fab price!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love the Smith, let me count the ways......


Lololololol. Thnks lady


----------



## SandraElle

Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915




She looks dreamy in that photo . I love he black border too. Nice bag, nice shot.


----------



## Trudysmom

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915


Really pretty!!!


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> She looks dreamy in that photo . I love he black border too. Nice bag, nice shot.





Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty!!!



Thank you girls.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915


Dammmmm Poo. Hawwwwt


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Red Smith



Just one of our many twins...you know I loooooove this red.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915



Dooney could sell alot of those bags if they used your pic lol


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dammmmm Poo. Hawwwwt



Thanks poodawg...u need one. 




Gilmoregirl said:


> Dooney could sell alot of those bags if they used your pic lol



My bags are verrrry photogenic. . Thank you.


----------



## MrsKC

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915


 

Oh that natural is beautiful!  kc


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915


Just gorgeous!


----------



## SandraElle

MrsKC said:


> Oh that natural is beautiful!  kc


 


princess69 said:


> Just gorgeous!


 
Thank you ladies.


----------



## vanhornink

Still using her, love this bag to pieces


----------



## gatorgirl07

vanhornink said:


> Still using her, love this bag to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634138



I love all then Disney bags. I have a ciuoke that I bring out sometimes


----------



## seton

vanhornink said:


> Still using her, love this bag to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634138



wow!


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Still using her, love this bag to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634138




Cute!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> Still using her, love this bag to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634138



Never give up what makes you smile!


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love all then Disney bags. I have a ciuoke that I bring out sometimes



Whats a ciuoke??


----------



## vanhornink

seton said:


> wow!



Right now she is my only DB but thats ok


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Cute!




Thanks


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> Never give up what makes you smile!



I like that quote, and its true, she definitely makes me smile...


----------



## gatorgirl07

vanhornink said:


> Whats a ciuoke??



That was supposed to say couple.  I can't text and read at the same time.  I am in the middle of 'Fault of our Stars'


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> That was supposed to say couple.  I can't text and read at the same time.  I am in the middle of 'Fault of our Stars'



Oh ok gotcha...


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized



I am loving your bag/shoe combo shots... you're a lady after my own heart lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized




Cute... "Miss Ivy" is looking beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized




Another perfect outfit from Nebo with my bag twin  Shes just beautiful and the boots are perfect with her. Also another great Dooney "share the love" story. I love hearing those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nebo

Aww, ladies, you guys are the best. You know how to make a woman feel good :hug: 

I love Dooney love stories hahahaha. That red bag was so amazing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized


Lovvvvvvely


----------



## princess69

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized


Bag twin!  Gorgeous pic!


----------



## SandraElle

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized



Another bag twin! Love the booties, too, and the story.


----------



## vanhornink

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy with my DV booties for a trip to Ikea two nights ago. Black jeans and a white tee. This morning took her with me to driving classes- blue jeans and a blouse with a lot of blues and green in it. A lady where my Husband works was complementing Miss Ivy and pulled out her red florentine  drawstring bucket bag from under the table. Talk about me being mesmerized




Gorgeous bag, love the green


----------



## Skyblue4

gatorgirl07 said:


> That was supposed to say couple.  I can't text and read at the same time.  I am in the middle of 'Fault of our Stars'



I LOVE that book!  Have some tissues handy!  I am looking forward to the movie, but I am not sure I want to see it in a theater.:cry:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Skyblue4 said:


> I LOVE that book!  Have some tissues handy!  I am looking forward to the movie, but I am not sure I want to see it in a theater.:cry:



I am too.  I already told DH, he is coming with me.  I finished it, and was bawling my eyes out.....I can't wait for the movie


----------



## Skyblue4

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am too.  I already told DH, he is coming with me.  I finished it, and was bawling my eyes out.....I can't wait for the movie



Post your thoughts after you see it!  I'd love to know what you think!  Bring some big sunglasses, too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Skyblue4 said:


> Post your thoughts after you see it!  I'd love to know what you think!  Bring some big sunglasses, too.



I will.  I have heard that the movie is really good.  Apparently, it has opened in some places early.  I don't care if I cry in front of people, but I prefer to do it at home.  Have you read the book?


----------



## MrsKC

Fun with Ms Giraffe small Chiara today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Fun with Ms Giraffe small Chiara today.




Cute little bag!  Matches my cell phone case


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Cute little bag!  Matches my cell phone case



Thanks she is fun to carry.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MrsKC said:


> Fun with Ms Giraffe small Chiara today.



That's one pattern I never get tired of seeing... so pretty! Great bag to have in your collection!


----------



## hopi

vanhornink said:


> Still using her, love this bag to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634138





MrsKC said:


> Fun with Ms Giraffe small Chiara today.



Everyone's breaking out the cuties for the summer, great bags


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> Natural Smith. Just one more EvilPay and it's all mine. &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632915



So classic, great bag and picture


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new "as is" aqua logo lock




I was looking at these on the Q and they say it only has an 8" drop for the strap once you load it up do you think its a longer drop?? Its a gorgeous bag, love it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

vanhornink said:


> I was looking at these on the Q and they say it only has an 8" drop for the strap once you load it up do you think its a longer drop?? Its a gorgeous bag, love it.



Yes.  The bag slouches a lot as you carry it


----------



## SandraElle

Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.

Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin: 

Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.


----------



## DooneyDucky

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gorgeous bag and great mod shots! I'm so envious!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Love the Alto satchel in T-moro!


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.
> 
> Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin:
> 
> Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.




Lol, ok I stopped laughing now. Very funny comments. She's gorgeous!  I didn't think they had any left. Now you've got me thinking about this bag....just when I thought I had my habit under control. Lol. The mod shots are gorgeous and show the bag off very well. You really know how to put together a great look. Thanks for sharing and congrats on getting this beauty.


----------



## SandraElle

DooneyDucky said:


> She is gorgeous!!!



Thank you...she is almost too gorgeous. This is the only bag I've been afraid to carry. 




Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous bag and great mod shots! I'm so envious!



Thank you! Mods shots are so hard!!!




TotallyTaupe said:


> Love the Alto satchel in T-moro!



It was a tough decision but T-Moro won. Thanks!




Twoboyz said:


> Lol, ok I stopped laughing now. Very funny comments. She's gorgeous!  I didn't think they had any left. Now you've got me thinking about this bag....just when I thought I had my habit under control. Lol. The mod shots are gorgeous and show the bag off very well. You really know how to put together a great look. Thanks for sharing and congrats on getting this beauty.



Thank you kitten. Better snag one if you've been wanting one. They're 50% off and available for shipping!


----------



## SandraElle

Oh, I wanted to say that I totally blame houstonm2198 for this purchase! I've been obsessed with this bag ever since she posted about hers in her "It was love at first sight..." thread. 

Thank you houston for your beautiful photo and mod shot. I hope you're enjoying her!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.
> 
> Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin:
> 
> Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.


 

All I can say is PERFECT - now that is one great looking mama!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Lol, ok I stopped laughing now. Very funny comments. She's gorgeous!  I didn't think they had any left. Now you've got me thinking about this bag....just when I thought I had my habit under control. Lol. The mod shots are gorgeous and show the bag off very well. You really know how to put together a great look. Thanks for sharing and congrats on getting this beauty.


 
TZ, you have to get use to us - When we both get excited we PEE alot lololololololololololololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lav Flo


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.
> 
> Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin:
> 
> Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.


Beautiful!  I can't wait to get mine!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lav Flo


Love this color sis - reminds me of jellybeans lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Beautiful!  I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> 
> Love this color sis - reminds me of jellybeans lol


 

Thanks Sis!!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

SandraElle said:


> Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.
> 
> Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin:
> 
> Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.


 
I am sharing in your excitement, she is a stunner . I NEED one too!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lav Flo


 
Such a beautiful color, lovely.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Such a beautiful color, lovely.


 
Thanks KC


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> TZ, you have to get use to us - When we both get excited we PEE alot lololololololololololololol




Hahaha! I can hang....


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lav Flo




Stunner.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Stunner.


 

Thank you


----------



## princess69

Orange flo satchel &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Orange flo satchel &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639018


 
Just prudddddy


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just prudddddy


Thanks sis.  Ignore the fob lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Thanks sis.  Ignore the fob lol


 
OF COURSE IT got ignored - one I didnt see it and two u know I am not a FOB gal lolololololololololol


----------



## cousinbull

Today I am carrying my dooney and bourke black with black trim small tack bag. It's part of the vintage all weather leather collectionL.O.V.E.IT


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lav Flo




Oh that's beautiful CfC... That color is not to light and not to bright

Oh!!! And that mod shot.... Gorgeous!!! You paired it with the right dress. Sooo cute!


----------



## cousinbull

Idk how to put a pic ..my vintage A.W.L black with black trim small tack bag..classics r the best wish I could share it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that's beautiful CfC... That color is not to light and not to bright
> 
> Oh!!! And that mod shot.... Gorgeous!!! You paired it with the right dress. Sooo cute!


 
Thanks Homie and glad u made it SAFE -


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Homie and glad u made it SAFE -




Thanks girly!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lav Flo



Twins! Such a pretty bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Twins! Such a pretty bag!


 

Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

cousinbull said:


> Idk how to put a pic ..my vintage A.W.L black with black trim small tack bag..classics r the best wish I could share it




Sounds nice!  Wish we could see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> Orange flo satchel &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639018




Pretty and cheerful. Love it with the brown whip stitching on the handles.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty and cheerful. Love it with the brown whip stitching on the handles.




Love your mod shot princess69. The bag looks pretty picking up the orange accents in your dress.


----------



## princess69

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty and cheerful. Love it with the brown whip stitching on the handles.





Twoboyz said:


> Love your mod shot princess69. The bag looks pretty picking up the orange accents in your dress.



Thanks TB - orange flo is one of my favs!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561




Love that bag (maybe a little better than my black one). Just something about that red with tan trim.  I'm gonna say it like CFC...Guuuurrrrllllll you look hawwwwwwwwt in that dress!  . How did I do? Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag (maybe a little better than my black one). Just something about that red with tan trim.  I'm gonna say it like CFC...Guuuurrrrllllll you look hawwwwwwwwt in that dress!  . How did I do? Lol




Lol, Lol... You nailed it!!! Too Funny. Thank u GF! 

I reach for the red one more than the black but I love both. It holds tons of stuff. I love the tan contrast as well but once I'm all settled in and rebuild my bag fund , I want an all red bag, the Red Flo is on my list. It was a toss up between the Stanwich, Flo and Logo lock. It will take a minute to build up my fund, so I have plenty of time to make my mind up. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561


Thnkkkkk gooooooodness no more boots. Lolol
Now u can send me dress. Lol
Love tht pop of color wit dress.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag (maybe a little better than my black one). Just something about that red with tan trim.  I'm gonna say it like CFC...Guuuurrrrllllll you look hawwwwwwwwt in that dress!  . How did I do? Lol


Lololololololol at what i say.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnkkkkk gooooooodness no more boots. Lolol
> Now u can send me dress. Lol
> Love tht pop of color wit dress.




Thanks girly!!! Lol, Lol... Leave me and my boots alone. I loooove boots. I'm hoping it gets cool here one day so I can pull them out.  Lol. 

Dress is on the way...


----------



## houstonm2198

SandraElle said:


> Today I carried my new Alto Giovanna Satchel (MB809) in Brown T-Moro, which I ordered from the Reading, PA outlet last week. This is the larger of the 2 Giovanna satchels.
> 
> Was shipped from the warehouse in CT. Arrived in new, perfectly wrapped condition. My words sound very mundane, but inside I'm so freaking excited I can't pee straight! Or see straight! :greengrin:
> 
> Mods in the Model your Dooney sticky.


She's gorgeous!  I have the smaller one in this color and she's one of my favorites


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561



Lookin really good GF!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561



Am I the only one who didn't notice the bag at first glance?? :o warm weather looks fab on you! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Am I the only one who didn't notice the bag at first glance?? :o warm weather looks fab on you! Lol




Lol... Thank u GG


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes.  The bag slouches a lot as you carry it



thanks for answering my question. Hope you are enjoying your bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!!! Lol, Lol... Leave me and my boots alone. I loooove boots. I'm hoping it gets cool here one day so I can pull them out.  Lol.
> 
> Dress is on the way...




Don't worry...in the winter when it's 50 degrees you'll be freezing. Lol


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561




Wow. You made me want that bag. Awesome shot!!! And I can tell you right now - nobody makes cross country moving look as good as you. Wow. Style to the max. 
And you'll always find a cool night to rock your boots. Just not on any summer night. Lol. Enjoy the heat.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Pink


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Don't worry...in the winter when it's 50 degrees you'll be freezing. Lol




Lol... I know right???


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561


I love black & white with a pop of color - looking good!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pink


I love Ms. Bubblegum!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I love Ms. Bubblegum!


 

Thanks Sis


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir.




Oooo, that reminds me so much of when I first started carrying Dooney. She's in great shape!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Hi  this is my first time posting in this thread!

Today I'm carrying this little colorblocked North/South triple zip. It holds a surprising amount of stuff for such a little bag. In it, I have my wallet which is almost the length of the bag, a compact, lipstick, eye drops, keys and my iPhone. I like to keep my phone in the larger front pocket for easy access. The pocket is the perfect size for it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pink



I am so in love with this bag... can I justify this bag and my pink stanwich??? I. Need. It.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pink


Pretty in pink!!  She's so cute and perfect looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir.


What a great classic.  Great color.


----------



## Twoboyz

rraaaarrl said:


> Hi  this is my first time posting in this thread!
> 
> Today I'm carrying this little colorblocked North/South triple zip. It holds a surprising amount of stuff for such a little bag. In it, I have my wallet which is almost the length of the bag, a compact, lipstick, eye drops, keys and my iPhone. I like to keep my phone in the larger front pocket for easy access. The pocket is the perfect size for it.



:welcome2:  Great looking bag!  I am surprised at how much she holds.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......



So cute!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......



GG how big is she compared to the original Flo satchels? I'm loving the organization of all of the exterior pockets


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......


Pruddddddy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......




Love that Ocean!!! She's looking puurty!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that Ocean!!! She's looking puurty!!



Thank you! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddddy



Thanks 



Gilmoregirl said:


> GG how big is she compared to the original Flo satchels? I'm loving the organization of all of the exterior pockets



To me, it seems the same size.  According to the internet, it is .5 inch smaller in length



Twoboyz said:


> So cute!



Thanks


----------



## DooneyDucky

She is beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......



Such a beauty!


----------



## yellowbernie

An oldie but a goody for summer...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...


 
soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> soooo cute!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...




Such a fun summer bag!


----------



## pmburk

Today's carry: Vintage AWL large Essex satchel in navy.


----------



## princess69

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......


Gorgeous color!



yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...


That's a perfect summer bag!



pmburk said:


> Today's carry: Vintage AWL large Essex satchel in navy.


Loving your AWL bags!


----------



## yellowbernie

Twoboyz said:


> Such a fun summer bag!


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## rraaaarrl

Twoboyz said:


> :welcome2:  Great looking bag!  I am surprised at how much she holds.  Thanks for sharing.





I started collecting older Dooneys recently so you may see more of me


----------



## rraaaarrl

pmburk said:


> Today's carry: Vintage AWL large Essex satchel in navy.



Love your bags from today and yesterday 

Do you have a lot of vintage Dooneys?


----------



## pmburk

rraaaarrl said:


> Love your bags from today and yesterday
> 
> Do you have a lot of vintage Dooneys?


 
I think I have 12 or 13 vintage AWLs. I'm going to try to take a group photo this weekend! I love the construction and the fact that they are made in USA. 

I could never have afforded one in high school (when they were originally popular) so maybe I'm making up for it now.


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally got a chance to clean up and carry my Red Pebbled Leather Domed Sat like it's supposed to be carried... Not on the floor of a Penske Moving Truck. ... This was a great travel bag. Very carefree. Can't wait to unpack and get all my other babies out. No more boots for me!!! &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;It's hot here but I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 2639561


 
I really like this bag. You look very summery


----------



## gatorgirl07

yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...



I love the madras print!


----------



## yellowbernie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love the madras print!


Thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Today's carry: Vintage AWL large Essex satchel in navy.




So classic!!! That was like my third or fourth Dooney back in High School. Gotta love AWL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...




Dooney's don't get "old", they get better. Perfect for the Spring/Summer. Have fun carrying her today!!


----------



## yellowbernie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dooney's don't get "old", they get better. Perfect for the Spring/Summer. Have fun carrying her today!!


Thanks, I am.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Jadite said:


> I'm carrying my gorgeous bordeaux mini satchel today!


I'm new to the website and all the bags r beautiful.... A sales associate in Rehoboth Beach ,DE. named Starr showed me a way to carry the satchel... Double the straps so it can be a short shoulder handbag as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

HoneyKiss81 said:


> I'm new to the website and all the bags r beautiful.... A sales associate in Rehoboth Beach ,DE. named Starr showed me a way to carry the satchel... Double the straps so it can be a short shoulder handbag as well.




Welcome HoneyKiss81!  It's a lot of fun here on the Dooney Forum. Thanks for the tip. Some of us carry our satchels that way. Please beware that it has a tendency to rub the gold tone off the hardware after awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HoneyKiss81 said:


> I'm new to the website and all the bags r beautiful.... A sales associate in Rehoboth Beach ,DE. named Starr showed me a way to carry the satchel... Double the straps so it can be a short shoulder handbag as well.




Welcome HoneyKiss81!!!!! TwoBoyz took the words right out if my mouth about the straps. I hope you are enjoying your bag. The satchel is almost everyone's favorite here. We all love the Flo Satchels.


----------



## rraaaarrl

pmburk said:


> I think I have 12 or 13 vintage AWLs. I'm going to try to take a group photo this weekend! I love the construction and the fact that they are made in USA.
> 
> I could never have afforded one in high school (when they were originally popular) so maybe I'm making up for it now.



I have a couple of vintage AWLs and they're great! Deceptively roomy and well-made. I was never really into purses in high school (vintage fashion was more my thing then) so perhaps I'm a late bloomer


----------



## rraaaarrl

I'm going with a signature tote today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rraaaarrl said:


> I'm going with a signature tote today




So classic!!! Enjoy carrying her today


----------



## Twoboyz

rraaaarrl said:


> I'm going with a signature tote today




Cute! Love the signatures in brown.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

rraaaarrl said:


> I'm going with a signature tote today


Way cute - love the repeating brass holes at the top. (Also, the mug with the doggie!)


----------



## Trudysmom

Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.



Hubby just asked me the other day if I had ordered this yet lol she's a very pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.




So pretty. I love looking at it too.


----------



## Trudysmom

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hubby just asked me the other day if I had ordered this yet lol she's a very pretty bag!


Did you order it?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

No lol it's on my list. I ordered the fuschia toledo small satchel instead  I'm going to be calling the outlet today, it's on the list


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.




Great choice!!! I'm in love with that bag!!


----------



## Trudysmom

gilmoregirl said:


> no lol it's on my list. I ordered the fuschia toledo small satchel instead  i'm going to be calling the outlet today, it's on the list


----------



## rraaaarrl

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.



What a lovely color!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag  

Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!




Oooh, she's pretty too!!! I loooove drawstring bags.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.


Red


----------



## Nebo

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!



Awesome rehab, love the leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!




Oohhh great find! Nice job rehabbing it too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Chose my Red Florentine small satchel today. I just love looking at it.


Lovely


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Strawberry satchel today


----------



## abbywin34

I just went through all pages of this post and I love seeing everyone's Dooneys.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Strawberry satchel today
> View attachment 2645121




O-la-la... Beautiful!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Strawberry satchel today
> View attachment 2645121




Delicious!


----------



## seton

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!



dats fab, i really like the leather label.


----------



## seton

abbywin34 said:


> I just went through all pages of this post and I love seeing everyone's Dooneys.



welcome to TPF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Strawberry satchel today
> View attachment 2645121


Lovely homie. She might b comin home to mama. Would u say she is a red orangey color?


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Did you order it?



Beautiful color!



rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on yesterday's bag
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying today. I actually don't know the model or age. It was a thrift rescue that I rehabbed, and it was authenticated in the Dooney authentication thread. I wish I could find more information about it, though!



Gorgeous bag and great job on the rehab!



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Strawberry satchel today
> View attachment 2645121



Love this!


----------



## seton

my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )


----------



## vanhornink

seton said:


> my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )



I absolutely love this bag, its all vachetta?? Is this bag still available?? OMG LOVE


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )




Gorgeous! I really like the pink Kate Spade accessories. Really pretty with it.


----------



## seton

vanhornink said:


> I absolutely love this bag, its all vachetta?? Is this bag still available?? OMG LOVE



TY. yes, all vachetta. I dont think this bag is avail any longer. WG tried to find it at the outlets last yr and she said that it's all sold out.



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I really like the pink Kate Spade accessories. Really pretty with it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )




Such a simple but chic bag. So beautiful and I love your accessories. So organized!


----------



## Di 623

I attempted this one again today. I didn't realize when I got it how the strap attaches to the handles of the bag, which I'm really not crazy about. I was doing laundry and taking my dog places, so using it as a satchel wasn't really an option. Still not crazy about it, though I love the print. Debating putting this one on ebay.


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )



This is a seriously beautiful bag Seton!


----------



## elbgrl

Di 623 said:


> I attempted this one again today. I didn't realize when I got it how the strap attaches to the handles of the bag, which I'm really not crazy about. I was doing laundry and taking my dog places, so using it as a satchel wasn't really an option. Still not crazy about it, though I love the print. Debating putting this one on ebay.



Oh I love the cupcakes, so adorable!


----------



## Weekend shopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> O-la-la... Beautiful!!!



Thank you



Twoboyz said:


> Delicious!



Thank you



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely homie. She might b comin home to mama. Would u say she is a red orangey color?



Thank you.  Definitely order this bag. My picture makes it look orange/red , but it is a nice shade of red. At 65% off it was a great deal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Definitely order this bag. My picture makes it look orange/red , but it is a nice shade of red. At 65% off it was a great deal



Homie. I want it red orange. Lolololol


----------



## Weekend shopper

Thank you elbgrl


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Homie. I want it red orange. Lolololol



I think you will like this one.  If you want I can take some more pics


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> I think you will like this one.  If you want I can take some more pics



Plsssss. More pics would be great friend


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Plsssss. More pics would be great friend



Here is the strawberry next to a Coach red bag. The Dooney does look more orange red in color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is the strawberry next to a Coach red bag. The Dooney does look more orange red in color.
> View attachment 2645547
> 
> View attachment 2645548
> 
> View attachment 2645549


Thnkkkkkks. N its brighter. To. Right?


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnkkkkkks. N its brighter. To. Right?



Definitely brighter


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> I attempted this one again today. I didn't realize when I got it how the strap attaches to the handles of the bag, which I'm really not crazy about. I was doing laundry and taking my dog places, so using it as a satchel wasn't really an option. Still not crazy about it, though I love the print. Debating putting this one on ebay.




Such a fun bag!! I know what you mean about the strap attachment. That deters me from a lot of bags even though the bag is beautiful. I hope you had fun carrying her today


----------



## seton

elbgrl said:


> This is a seriously beautiful bag Seton!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a simple but chic bag. So beautiful and I love your accessories. So organized!



 I dont feel very organized!



Di 623 said:


> I attempted this one again today. I didn't realize when I got it how the strap attaches to the handles of the bag, which I'm really not crazy about. I was doing laundry and taking my dog places, so using it as a satchel wasn't really an option. Still not crazy about it, though I love the print. Debating putting this one on ebay.



dats cute. the blue edge on the handles are unusual.


----------



## Di 623

elbgrl said:


> Oh I love the cupcakes, so adorable!


Thank you! I have the blue wristlet too, it's such a cute print. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a fun bag!! I know what you mean about the strap attachment. That deters me from a lot of bags even though the bag is beautiful. I hope you had fun carrying her today


I did, thanks  That's the main reason I haven't gotten the zip-zip satchel. I'm in love with those but i need the versatility of a comfortable shoulder strap. 




seton said:


> dats cute. the blue edge on the handles are unusual.


That's what I liked too. It also has blue lining inside which I love. The red lining on most Dooneys is the only thing I'm consistently not fond of.


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> I attempted this one again today. I didn't realize when I got it how the strap attaches to the handles of the bag, which I'm really not crazy about. I was doing laundry and taking my dog places, so using it as a satchel wasn't really an option. Still not crazy about it, though I love the print. Debating putting this one on ebay.




The cupcakes are really cute. Good luck with your decision. It's never easy parting with one of these.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> my westie vachetta satchel (yes, I named it after WG )


 
Gorgeous, love this bag!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Strawberry satchel today
> View attachment 2645121


 
Beautiful, love that color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love that color!



Thank you


----------



## princess69

Natural Smith


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872


 
STRAIGHT MONEY shot!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> STRAIGHT MONEY shot!!!!!




You said it!!!! Just Beautiful!!! That's all I can say.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872




Guuuuurl!!!!! I can't say anything!!! Speechless to the 10th power!

We are "Natural" twins today. &#128092;&#128092;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> STRAIGHT MONEY shot!!!!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuuurl!!!!! I can't say anything!!! Speechless to the 10th power!
> 
> We are "Natural" twins today. &#128092;&#128092;





PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961



Thanks ladies!  PcanTannedBty - I'm in good company today!  You & your domed satchel look FAB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Thanks ladies!  PcanTannedBty - I'm in good company today!  You & your domed satchel look FAB!




Ditto... Thanks sweetie! &#128515;


----------



## pmburk

Vintage AWL Norfolk satchel (larger version) that I recently bought in mint condition.


----------



## seton

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872



lovely.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961



gorgeous! ur skin and shoulders looks great too!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961


So pretty, looks brand new!!!


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL Norfolk satchel (larger version) that I recently bought in mint condition.


The AWL is so lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961


 

DAMNNNNN (in my Martin voice) HAWWWWWTTTTTTT


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my large red Dillen Zipper Pocket Sac today, have not carried her in a while.  The pebbled leather is much softer now, love to carry this one when shopping since it's huge!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! ur skin and shoulders looks great too!




Thank you but it's the camera. I got a little tan the other day that looks awful with this spaghetti strap. .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> DAMNNNNN (in my Martin voice) HAWWWWWTTTTTTT




Lol... Thanks girly!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872




Gosh that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961




Miss Pcan and Miss Flo look gorgeous together!! Oh man I'm not envying you with that weather right now, but  sure I will be in about 6 months!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Miss Pcan and Miss Flo look gorgeous together!! Oh man I'm not envying you with that weather right now, but  sure I will be in about 6 months!




Lol... Thank you GF!!! Yeah, this weather is a killa... But I'm enjoying it (for now)... &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...


----------



## princess69

seton said:


> lovely.





Twoboyz said:


> Gosh that bag is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646148
> View attachment 2646149


Cute pics - very creative!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhh great find! Nice job rehabbing it too.



Thanks! Actually rescuing that bag is what renewed my interest in Dooneys because the leather of that bag is quite wonderful! I love a good quality bag, and I also love the satisfaction of fixing them up 

Also I wanted to give a big  to everyone else who commented! (I don't want to clutter up the thread with multiple replies!)


----------



## hopi

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is the strawberry next to a Coach red bag. The Dooney does look more orange red in color.
> View attachment 2645547
> 
> View attachment 2645548
> 
> View attachment 2645549


 


Love comparison shots - great pic
Both beautiful bags and great colors


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646148
> View attachment 2646149



too cute, she did need a bag


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961



You both look hot!!!! - cool pic


----------



## Weekend shopper

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872



Beautiful



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961



Looking sharp



pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL Norfolk satchel (larger version) that I recently bought in mint condition.



Gorgeous



cheidel said:


> Carrying my large red Dillen Zipper Pocket Sac today, have not carried her in a while.  The pebbled leather is much softer now, love to carry this one when shopping since it's huge!



What a great pop of color! Gorgeous


----------



## hopi

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks! Actually rescuing that bag is what renewed my interest in Dooneys because the leather of that bag is quite wonderful! I love a good quality bag, and I also love the satisfaction of fixing them up
> 
> Also I wanted to give a big  to everyone else who commented! (I don't want to clutter up the thread with multiple replies!)



Did not get a chance to comment  but I was so impressed by the age and how great the bag looked, never saw a Dooney like that and it looks very pretty.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pink




So into pink this year( very unlike me) your bag looks just perfect


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> too cute, she did need a bag




Lol. Yes, she did. She needs all the help she can get.


----------



## hopi

pmburk said:


> Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather Norfolk Satchel in Fir.





rraaaarrl said:


> Hi  this is my first time posting in this thread!
> 
> Today I'm carrying this little colorblocked North/South triple zip. It holds a surprising amount of stuff for such a little bag. In it, I have my wallet which is almost the length of the bag, a compact, lipstick, eye drops, keys and my iPhone. I like to keep my phone in the larger front pocket for easy access. The pocket is the perfect size for it.





gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby riding shotgun while paying bills.......





yellowbernie said:


> An oldie but a goody for summer...





princess69 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> That's a perfect summer bag!
> 
> 
> Loving your AWL bags!




June is busting out with Dooney's
such great pics and beautiful bags


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Beautiful color... Dooneys always need special treatment.


----------



## Weekend shopper

hopi said:


> Love comparison shots - great pic
> Both beautiful bags and great colors



Thank you


----------



## HoneyKiss81

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith
> View attachment 2645872



I'm in love with florentine... I cry everytime I see a Smith Bag&#128557;


----------



## cheidel

Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sharp
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pop of color! Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## HoneyKiss81

princess69 said:


> Cute pics - very creative!




That is creative... Wonderful job Auntie


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646148
> View attachment 2646149


Wow, your Aunt is so creative.....the Dooney compliments her (mannequin) outfit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

honeykiss81 said:


> that is creative... Wonderful job auntie



&#128513;


----------



## HoneyKiss81

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ditto... Thanks sweetie! &#128515;




Natural is that go to color... Gorgeous


----------



## HoneyKiss81

I love reading all the comments about the Dooney's.. U guys r so inspirational and encouraging when our husbands/boyfriends doesn't think so..


----------



## princess69

HoneyKiss81 said:


> I'm in love with florentine... I cry everytime I see a Smith Bag&#128557;


Smith is a great bag - I'll be adding another to my collection soon! 



Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!  I love your strawberry Flo satchel too!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646148
> View attachment 2646149




This is great! Your aunt is very cerative.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HoneyKiss81 said:


> Natural is that go to color... Gorgeous




Yes it is! Thank u... Can't go wrong with Natural


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> This is great! Your aunt is very cerative.




Thanks Girlfriend! &#128515;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> My aunt is a seamstress and love being creative... Here is an outfit made of newspaper that she dressed a mannequin up with. I finished off her look with my Dooney of the Day! Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646148
> View attachment 2646149



Beautiful photos. Beautiful bag too


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Beautiful photos. Beautiful bag too



Nebo,
Saw your mod shot of the shoes, belt & bag - match
I just love that look, the thought and detailing of the looks just so sharp.
Very pretty look - can't find the pic right now, this forum just so big


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out my Natural Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel today. She needs a tan.... What better way to do it than in 97 degree weather? Haven't carried her in awhile, so I was excited to pull her out and pair her with a simple wide leg jumper.
> 
> View attachment 2645961



Girl, you just look lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Girl, you just look lovely!




&#128515; thank you girlfriend!!


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> Nebo,
> Saw your mod shot of the shoes, belt & bag - match
> I just love that look, the thought and detailing of the looks just so sharp.
> Very pretty look - can't find the pic right now, this forum just so big



Aww, hopi, thank you so much! I dont usually go out all matchy matchy, but that look is really nice. Gets attention when I wear it, specially the bag and the shoes  Thank you for noticing and your lovely comment.


----------



## accessorygirl2

My new Stanwich in natural florentine ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2646724
> 
> My new Stanwich in natural florentine ready to go for tomorrow.




Bag twin! One of my favorites  Shes beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Pretty!  I love the color.


----------



## houstonm2198

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2646724
> 
> My new Stanwich in natural florentine ready to go for tomorrow.


Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!  I love the color.


 
Thanks H!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

One of my favorites


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love this color combo on the Dillen satchel!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my favorites


 
H - that is beyond PRUDDDDY


----------



## princess69

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my favorites


Your Giovanna's gorgeous!  I think I'll be ordering this in the larger size!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love this color combo on the Dillen satchel!


 
thanks Sis - you need at least ONE dillen


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thanks Sis - you need at least ONE dillen


I know - find me one lolololol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Very nice!  This is the color I was trying on at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my favorites




Beautiful!


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Honeeeeey, this one is amazing. I love the color. Its sand right? Very pretty!


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




love this!


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my favorites


love this bag so classy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

INDRIDCOLD said:


> love this!


 

Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Honeeeeey, this one is amazing. I love the color. Its sand right? Very pretty!


 

Yes mama - sand - love love Dillen leather


----------



## elbgrl

My Toledo and new phone wallet


----------



## elbgrl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2646724
> 
> My new Stanwich in natural florentine ready to go for tomorrow.


Beautiful!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love this, great color!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> My Toledo and new phone wallet
> 
> View attachment 2647303
> 
> View attachment 2647304



She looks great on you and the phone wallet goes beautifully with her as well.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> She looks great on you and the phone wallet goes beautifully with her as well.  Thanks for sharing



First I'm on a pink kick, now its turquoise


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> First I'm on a pink kick, now its turquoise



I totally get it.  The turquoise and aqua shades Dooney is doing lately are gorg!


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Love this looks really good together.  enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

elbgrl said:


> My Toledo and new phone wallet
> 
> View attachment 2647303
> 
> View attachment 2647304


Beautiful blue, and love the colorful phone wallet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> My Toledo and new phone wallet
> 
> View attachment 2647303
> 
> View attachment 2647304


Lovvvve it


----------



## elbgrl

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Love this looks really good together.  enjoy!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful blue, and love the colorful phone wallet!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvve it



Thanks everyone


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




She's puurdy... Love that color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ivy Shopper


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper




She's a ivy beauty!  Loved her on you too in your modeling shot.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper


Ok tell me again what colors this is available in???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper




Smh!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> She's a ivy beauty!  Loved her on you too in your modeling shot.


 
Thanks T


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Ok tell me again what colors this is available in???


 

as of last week
IVY
Black
Raspberry
Red


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper


She's pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!


 
Thanks H - for $89 Mama need BLACK


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks H - for $89 Mama need BLACK


That's a good price.  I want them all, but the black is my second choice after the ivy.


----------



## Nebo

Raspberry probably looks delicious with the dark trim


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper


Such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Raspberry probably looks delicious with the dark trim




It does. I agree. I saw it at the outlet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Such a gorgeous color!!!



Thnk u


----------



## Trudysmom

I carried my pink satchel today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my pink satchel today.


Soooooo pruddddy


----------



## duckiesforme

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my pink satchel today.



this is pretty, considering this one too. so confused!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my pink satchel today.




So pretty! It almost looks like the violet color, unless it's just the lighting. I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my pink satchel today.




So puurdy!! I saw that one at the outlet. The color is so beautiful. Love your little car charm. &#128515;


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> So puurdy!! I saw that one at the outlet. The color is so beautiful. Love your little car charm. &#65533;&#65533;


It is the light pink. The color in the shade made it violet. Here is another photo of it with my other satchels, wow the color did change in the shade!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> It is the light pink. The color in the shade made it violet. Here is another photo of it with my other satchels, wow the color did change in the shade!
> 
> Thanks.




Oh wow girl!!! U got the entire family! Soooo puuurdy!!


----------



## Trudysmom

duckiesforme said:


> this is pretty, considering this one too. so confused!



HUM, didn't work again... Well, thanks everyone. She sure does look violet in that picture from today. 
Thanks, I forgot how to add multiple quotes. Trying again.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom that one is soooo nicee!  Love it in pink, medium pocket satchel queen


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> It is the light pink. The color in the shade made it violet. Here is another photo of it with my other satchels, wow the color did change in the shade!



LOVE your family pic, such pretty pastels, great bags


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!




She's beautiful! I took a pic with her at the outlet yesterday.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

She's a beaut!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!


Really great color and bag, so pretty!


----------



## macde90

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper


I really like this bag and you wear it well.


----------



## macde90

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!



Such a pretty blue bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!



I'm in love with that blue! I have been since I saw GGs pocket satchel... That bag is equally gorgeous! Love the silhouette. Great bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!




Very pretty MaryBel.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful! I took a pic with her at the outlet yesterday.





HoneyKiss81 said:


> She's a beaut!!!





Trudysmom said:


> Really great color and bag, so pretty!





macde90 said:


> Such a pretty blue bag.





Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm in love with that blue! I have been since I saw GGs pocket satchel... That bag is equally gorgeous! Love the silhouette. Great bag!





Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty MaryBel.




Thank you GFs! I love this color, so I was very happy when I found her at the outlet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Sorry for the bathroom pic


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Sorry for the bathroom pic




She looks so cute on you! Great with jeans or anything really.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Sorry for the bathroom pic




Lovely... When I tried her on, I really liked her. Such a classy bag. She looks great on u! Bathroom pics are the best. &#128515;


----------



## princess69

gatorgirl07 said:


> My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Sorry for the bathroom pic


That double pocket satchel looks great on you!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!



MaryBel have not seen this bag yet and she is beautiful, love Dooney's ocean blue.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  *Sorry for the bathroom pic *




 You all crack me up with these pics, I am not that good with a camera to get a shot like that, great bag and she looks lovely on you.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> She looks so cute on you! Great with jeans or anything really.


That's what I love about this color, she goes with ANYTHING!  Especially since outside of school I am a denim kinda gal...lol



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely... When I tried her on, I really liked her. Such a classy bag. She looks great on u! Bathroom pics are the best. &#55357;&#56835;


Thanks   That seems to be my specialty lately



princess69 said:


> That double pocket satchel looks great on you!


Thanks 



hopi said:


> [/B]
> You all crack me up with these pics, I am not that good with a camera to get a shot like that, great bag and she looks lovely on you.


Thanks.  You should have been with me, these teenagers were laughing at me taking a pic of my bag.  They started singing that 'Selfie' song.  One of them came up and said, 'Its ok Mrs. R, we do the same thing.'  They just were surprised to see someone older do it, I guess


----------



## SandraElle

Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557



How beautiful is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great pic and picture perfect bags


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557



They look beautiful together! You take the best pictures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557




What a nice photo. That Dillen is just gorgeous. They look so happy. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> You should have been with me, these teenagers were laughing at me taking a pic of my bag.  They started singing that 'Selfie' song.  One of them came up and said, 'Its ok Mrs. R, we do the same thing.'  They just were surprised to see someone older do it, I guess



That's funny.  Imagine how enlightened they will be years down the road to finally realize we never change even when we're this old.  Yes, adults do the same things as they do, just smarter about it. :lolots: 

The bathroom shot is great.  I'm just noticing how prominent the garbage can is.  :giggles:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's what I love about this color, she goes with ANYTHING!  Especially since outside of school I am a denim kinda gal...lol
> 
> 
> Thanks   That seems to be my specialty lately
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks.  You should have been with me, these teenagers were laughing at me taking a pic of my bag.  They started singing that 'Selfie' song.  One of them came up and said, 'Its ok Mrs. R, we do the same thing.'  They just were surprised to see someone older do it, I guess



GG... now you've gone and done it! This one has now moved to the top of my list  I love her, and I want her NOW lol gorgeous. I'm a denim girl, and she's perfect. She'll be my first blue bag 

I would have to go to a public bathroom too... I don't have any floor length mirrors lol I could always stand on my bed :what: lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557



Oh... gorgeous! There's only one thing better than a great bag... and that's coordinating bags! Lol

You really should look into doing photography. You take the best bag-in-the-car pics ever lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557


Boooootful Poo


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> GG... now you've gone and done it! This one has now moved to the top of my list  I love her, and I want her NOW lol gorgeous. I'm a denim girl, and she's perfect. She'll be my first blue bag
> 
> I would have to go to a public bathroom too... I don't have any floor length mirrors lol I could always stand on my bed :what: lol



If I stood on my bed, I would fall off if my bed.  I'm graceful like that


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> GG... now you've gone and done it! This one has now moved to the top of my list  I love her, and I want her NOW lol gorgeous. I'm a denim girl, and she's perfect. She'll be my first blue bag
> 
> I would have to go to a public bathroom too... I don't have any floor length mirrors lol I could always stand on my bed :what: lol



She is still available to order at Reading.  She ships from Cali and us here in less than a week.  She will be wrapped to the 'nines' and perfect!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> If I stood on my bed, I would fall off if my bed.  I'm graceful like that



Lol!


----------



## seton

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557



have to agree with the others: gorgeoous pic. a well matched duo!


----------



## cheidel

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557


Both are Gorgeous.......they look great together........!!!!!!


----------



## macde90

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557


 
Beautiful bags and beautiful photo. I mean the staging, the lighting, just everything. I think you should make a you tube tutorial on how to take the best bag shots. Like, for reals.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Sorry for the bathroom pic





Love it! Looks great on you! Love your top too!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel have not seen this bag yet and she is beautiful, love Dooney's ocean blue.





GF, you need to call an outlet, 65% off!


----------



## MaryBel

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557





what a gorgeous pair! Love them both!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GF, you need to call an outlet, 65% off!




The Bristol is 65% off?


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

is the bristol 65 off? if so do u know what colors? thanks


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> The Bristol is 65% off?



I think I just heard TB's wallet fly open...


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think I just heard TB's wallet fly open...




Hahahaha hahahaha. Lolllololo 
No I quickly slammed it back shut! 
Maybe if violet was in the mix but I doubt it is.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Hahahaha hahahaha. Lolllololo
> No I quickly slammed it back shut!
> Maybe if violet was in the mix but I doubt it is.



It might be your lucky day


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It might be your lucky day




Oh no....I'm in big trouble.....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Carrying ocean blue Bristol satchel since yesterday. Love it!



Very beautiful, MaryBel! And so smooth


----------



## Nebo

SandraElle said:


> Taupe Dillen satchel playing nicely with my new large Borough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649557



Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

My salmon, with my standard wedges went with me to the drivers licence testing. I passed the written part, tomorrow is the driving part.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> My salmon, with my standard wedges went with me to the drivers licence testing. I passed the written part, tomorrow is the driving part.



Gorgeous! Love the mani too! Good luck on the test tomorrow


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My salmon, with my standard wedges went with me to the drivers licence testing. I passed the written part, tomorrow is the driving part.




Congrats Nebo! Good luck tomorrow. Love the one matching nail.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you lovelies! I do my own nails- Gelish. This is my fav summer nail combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was inspired by Denise on YouTube and decided to carry my T-Moro Brown All Weather Leather Satchel today... I know it's Spring but I don't follow fashion rules... I do my own thing &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my T-Moro All Weather Leather Satchel today... I know it's Spring but I don't follow fashion rules... I do my own thing &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650056





Love  this bag!!!!!!!!!! I have it in Ivory but the blue is killer 
very pretty picture


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> The Bristol is 65% off?





INDRIDCOLD said:


> is the bristol 65 off? if so do u know what colors? thanks





I think only ocean is 65%. That was the only color they had at 65% at my outlet. I did not ask about other colors because I was happy with ocean.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was inspired by Denise on YouTube and decided to carry my T-Moro All Weather Leather Satchel today... I know it's Spring but I don't follow fashion rules... I do my own thing &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650056



I love that bag. Do you own any pebbled/dillen in white? Im wondering how it is with wear and cleaning. I love the white with tan trim.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> My salmon, with my standard wedges went with me to the drivers licence testing. I passed the written part, tomorrow is the driving part.




Love it! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Thank you lovelies! I do my own nails- Gelish. This is my fav summer nail combo.





Love them! I always admire them on other people but never had the courage to try them myself. What do you use?


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, MB


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Love them! I always admire them on other people but never had the courage to try them myself. What do you use?



It is easy once you get in to the routine. When I first started it took me 4 hours to do my nails!! Now it takes me an hour. Why? Because at first I was making it waaay complicated, did some nail art, put on two layers of something to make my nails stronger, thicker, bla bla. Now I take them off the night before and do them the next day. I use everything by Gelish, bought on amazon. I got a cheep 23 $ UV lamp and it works perfect for me. I clean them, put foundation on, color two layers, top it off and Im done. I will buy the gelish led lamp eventually. It is pricey, but I will continue to do my nails, cause my natural ones are just so brittle and thin. If you can get the LED lamp right away, it would be a piece of cake to do your nails. These systems go on just like nail polish, so it is very easy.

My wear time is usually a week, cause my nails will chip and peel, even with the gel mani.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I love that bag. Do you own any pebbled/dillen in white? Im wondering how it is with wear and cleaning. I love the white with tan trim.




Thank you Nebo! No, I don't own any but I love that color combo also. Dillen/Pebbke is fairly carefree and easy to clean though.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you Nebo! No, I don't own any but I love that color combo also. Dillen/Pebbke is fairly carefree and easy to clean though.



Pcan is correct, the All-Weather is a little thicker than Dillen leather but both wear like iron and you probably could shower with it if you needed to.
This is mine in the ivory, my pics are not as sharp as everyone elses.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan is correct, the All-Weather is a little thicker than Dillen leather but both wear like iron and you probably could shower with it if you needed to.
> 
> This is mine in the ivory, my pics are not as sharp as everyone elses.




Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!! Gurl, that bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was inspired by Denise on YouTube and decided to carry my T-Moro Brown All Weather Leather Satchel today... I know it's Spring but I don't follow fashion rules... I do my own thing &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650056





hopi said:


> Pcan is correct, the All-Weather is a little thicker than Dillen leather but both wear like iron and you probably could shower with it if you needed to.
> This is mine in the ivory, my pics are not as sharp as everyone elses.


O M G these bags are classic & gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> Pcan is correct, the All-Weather is a little thicker than Dillen leather but both wear like iron and you probably could shower with it if you needed to.
> This is mine in the ivory, my pics are not as sharp as everyone elses.



So pretty!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Boooootful Poo





seton said:


> have to agree with the others: gorgeoous pic. a well matched duo!





cheidel said:


> Both are Gorgeous.......they look great together........!!!!!!





macde90 said:


> Beautiful bags and beautiful photo. I mean the staging, the lighting, just everything. I think you should make a you tube tutorial on how to take the best bag shots. Like, for reals.





MaryBel said:


> what a gorgeous pair! Love them both!





Nebo said:


> Beautiful!



I'm sorry for the delay in thanking y'all for your nice comments....it's been one of those days. Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was inspired by Denise on YouTube and decided to carry my T-Moro Brown All Weather Leather Satchel today... I know it's Spring but I don't follow fashion rules... I do my own thing &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650056




She's absolutely gorgeous and in pristine condition!


----------



## SandraElle

hopi said:


> How beautiful is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great pic and picture perfect bags





Twoboyz said:


> They look beautiful together! You take the best pictures.





PcanTannedBty said:


> What a nice photo. That Dillen is just gorgeous. They look so happy. Lol





Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh... gorgeous! There's only one thing better than a great bag... and that's coordinating bags! Lol
> 
> You really should look into doing photography. You take the best bag-in-the-car pics ever lol



Thank you...I love this Dillen color. Next is black...


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Pcan is correct, the All-Weather is a little thicker than Dillen leather but both wear like iron and you probably could shower with it if you needed to.
> 
> This is mine in the ivory, my pics are not as sharp as everyone elses.




Beautif bag Hopi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2650827




Very nice! Born to be wi--l-d... I'm hearing the music  lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2650827



I had this same tote only in red.  I had to sell her though because the print was wearing off and it drove me crazy!  Have you had anything like that happen?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had this same tote only in red.  I had to sell her though because the print was wearing off and it drove me crazy!  Have you had anything like that happen?




Not yet but This is like my 2nd time carrying her in years.  I'm really not into animal prints but thought I'd try something different today. The print even new isn't that vibrant to begin with so I can't imagine it rubbing off. Kinda dull. I really didn't like it when I got but waited to late to return.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! Born to be wi--l-d... I'm hearing the music  lol




Lol.. lol... Too funny!! Now that song is stuck in my head. Lol

Ty TB!! I'm not an animal print gurl but thought I'd pull her out today since I needed to lug my laptop around.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not yet but This is like my 2nd time carrying her in years.  I'm really not into animal prints but thought I'd try something different today. The print even new isn't that vibrant to begin with so I can't imagine it rubbing off. Kinda dull. I really didn't like it when I got but waited to late to return.



You're right about the vibrancy of this bag.  I am lucky that I got this bag on clearance, but when I used it for about two weeks (solid), the print starting wearing off and I knew it would drive me crazy!  I still love the bag though.....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2650827


Hawwwt


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawwwt




Ty GF's...


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2650827



Nice picture, love this print, it had to must have looked perfect with the black dress, 
I saw where you posted your not an animal type girl
neither am I and HAD to buy a snake print last year whichI  just adore
just got a couple of pair of Born flats with the snake print toe.
It always makes me smile when someone thinks what I'm thinking and then 
the never say never thing happens


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think I just heard TB's wallet fly open...





well she's gonna have to move over cause I already made the call

Thank you MaryBel


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks H!!!


It didn't take you long to get a hugh DB collection - your just good!!!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Shopper


This picture is so beautiful of this bag, LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
can't thank you enough for sharing info


----------



## hopi

princess69 said:


> Ok tell me again what colors this is available in???





Just make that call, your talking one dinner out here, 2 pizzas, tank of gas
this is just to good to let go


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> It didn't take you long to get a hugh DB collection - your just good!!!
> 
> 
> This picture is so beautiful of this bag, LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> can't thank you enough for sharing info


Thnk u. U welcome. Did u get yours yet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> You're right about the vibrancy of this bag.  I am lucky that I got this bag on clearance, but when I used it for about two weeks (solid), the print starting wearing off and I knew it would drive me crazy!  I still love the bag though.....




2weeks? Oh wow!!! I'm sure mine will do the same thing... It's going back into the dust bag today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Nice picture, love this print, it had to must have looked perfect with the black dress,
> 
> I saw where you posted your not an animal type girl
> 
> neither am I and HAD to buy a snake print last year whichI  just adore
> 
> just got a couple of pair of Born flats with the snake print toe.
> 
> It always makes me smile when someone thinks what I'm thinking and then
> 
> the never say never thing happens




Thanks Hopi!!! Yeah, I'm not an animal print girl and not sure why I even got this bag but it grew on me a little. Now sna&@, I will stay away from.  and sna&@ shoes on my feet??? Is a definite no no. Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> 2weeks? Oh wow!!! I'm sure mine will do the same thing... It's going back into the dust bag today.



Maybe I just got a bad batch it something.  I don't want you to be afraid to use it


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnk u. U welcome. *Did u get yours yet*


*

*

They arrived at my home this afternoon, my sister had to go bring them in my home, visiting in AZ . Won't be fly until next Mon.  I will post pics, She said she only did a partial open of the box.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> 2weeks? Oh wow!!! I'm sure mine will do the same thing...* It's going back into the dust bag today*.



I am sure Dooney would replace the bag if it became defective like that. They really do stand behind their stuff.  Just keep it out of those blue dust bags


----------



## Katiesmama

Carrying my Red Geranium Satchel......so summery!


----------



## Twoboyz

Katiesmama said:


> Carrying my Red Geranium Satchel......so summery!




Sounds cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007


Lovely


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007



Now that's a nice Saturday afternoon lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks CFC and GG. It is pretty perfect. Every once in awhile one of these days comes along. Hope you are also having a nice Saturday.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007




Oh you are hanging with Chevy today? Such a fun but classy bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh you are hanging with Chevy today? Such a fun but classy bag.




Yup. I brought her out to look at her.  she dresses up the table nicely. Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007


Pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.




Bag and owl... GORGEOUS


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007



Great pic and bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty!




Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Great pic and bag




Thanks Hopi


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.




I love the bag and especially with the charm!  They are perfect together.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007



Adorable! Great way to spend a Saturday afternoon 

Side question: How do you like that Bose speaker? I've got a JBL bluetooth speaker that is fantastic, I got it before I read reviews of the Bose, but I know how amazing most Bose products are.


----------



## Di 623

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.



Soooooo pretty!! Beautiful summer bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.



OMG I agree with the ladies... bag and owl are both TDF! I love your bag jewelry


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Adorable! Great way to spend a Saturday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Side question: How do you like that Bose speaker? I've got a JBL bluetooth speaker that is fantastic, I got it before I read reviews of the Bose, but I know how amazing most Bose products are.




Thanks Di! It was a perfect day. I am a little scorched though. (Sigh) it always creeps up on me. 
The Bose is amazing. A huge rich sound comes out of that little speaker. I have a lot of airplanes flying low overhead so I need something outside that I can actually hear. I really like this little speaker. I almost bought the JBL but just happened to walk in the Bose store at the outlet center mall one day after visiting the Dooney store and after hearing it, had to get it. It's pricy but I get a lot of use out if it.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Di! It was a perfect day. I am a little scorched though. (Sigh) it always creeps up on me.
> The Bose is amazing. A huge rich sound comes out of that little speaker. I have a lot of airplanes flying low overhead so I need something outside that I can actually hear. I really like this little speaker. I almost bought the JBL but just happened to walk in the Bose store at the outlet center mall one day after visiting the Dooney store and after hearing it, had to get it. It's pricy but I get a lot of use out if it.



Haha same here, I left work early and took my dog to the dog park, got a little burn on my shoulders....I always forget that sunscreen, lol. 

My JBL is the same way, I got the Charge, and I cannot believe the bass that comes out of that one. I actually got the Clip to keep in my purse for work, and the sound and volume out of that one is almost the same. I was very pleased. 

A store I used to work at had a Bose sound system installed that ran about $25,000. You would not believe how intense that was. After hours if we had to stay for floorsets, we would crank it and it literally sounded like a live concert.


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> Turquoise Dooney and Bourke today.



It's always so perfect when the charm it looks like it was made for the bag. LOVE that Blue and a wonderful bag.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007



gorgeous pic! ms chevron is tanning as we speak!


----------



## Trudysmom

Di 623 said:


> Soooooo pretty!! Beautiful summer bag!


Thank you all. 

I just can't get the knack of replying to all, but thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I just can't get the knack of replying to all, but thanks!





If you are replying from your cell app, you can't reply to all. If you are on a laptop/computer, you can by clicking the radio button. It kinda looks like a circle on the right hand side when you click reply... If I'm not mistaken. We had struggled with this site at one point.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> If you are replying from your cell app, you can't reply to all. If you are on a laptop/computer, you can by clicking the radio button. It kinda looks like a circle on the right hand side when you click reply... If I'm not mistaken. We had struggled with this site at one point.


Yes,  I thought I had it, but I guess not! I tried to click the circle and then reply to each one. I need to practice.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Felt a little "Wild" today. Carrying my Giraffe Tote with Mustard Trim paired with a black strapless Maxi Dress... It's hot, hot, hot here today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2650827


 
Love it....and love that it can be carried year round.  Saw your post and remembered I have a DB Giraffe tote too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Chillin' in the patio today watching some YouTube purse videos and enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2652007


 
Such a gorgeous tote!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carried my navy Logo Lock Hobo today.  In the pic it looks black but it is a true navy.  Bought this one about 3 years ago, forgot I had it until I saw it on QVC recently!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Love it....and love that it can be carried year round.  Saw your post and remembered I have a DB Giraffe tote too!!!




Thanks girlfriend!! Pull her out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Carried my navy Logo Lock Hobo today.  In the pic it looks black but it is a true navy.  Bought this one about 3 years ago, forgot I had it until I saw it on QVC recently!




She is beautiful!!! Nice and rich looking. I think I will eventually break down and get one. I want the black and red.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I just can't get the knack of replying to all, but thanks!







PcanTannedBty said:


> If you are replying from your cell app, you can't reply to all. If you are on a laptop/computer, you can by clicking the radio button. It kinda looks like a circle on the right hand side when you click reply... If I'm not mistaken. We had struggled with this site at one point.




I can do this - "muti-quote" reply - from my phone, but I don't know what app you guys use. If it's the same one. I don't even know which one I use. Lol. But for me, I highlight one quote, then click on the "three dots," and it opens up options. I pick "more," and it gives me the choice to "multi-quote." (Or report. Lol.) Then you highlight all the other quotes then in the upper right-hand corner, there's a quote/text bubble to hit and it brings you to this screen where I can type my message. Then send. 
I'm on an iPhone. And not sure of the app. Do we all use the same phone app?
And, yeah, Trudysmom - your bag is breathtakingly perfect. And the owl!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Haha same here, I left work early and took my dog to the dog park, got a little burn on my shoulders....I always forget that sunscreen, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> My JBL is the same way, I got the Charge, and I cannot believe the bass that comes out of that one. I actually got the Clip to keep in my purse for work, and the sound and volume out of that one is almost the same. I was very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> A store I used to work at had a Bose sound system installed that ran about $25,000. You would not believe how intense that was. After hours if we had to stay for floorsets, we would crank it and it literally sounded like a live concert.




That sounds really cool. Sounds like you worked in a fun place. I'm going to have to check out that JBL Clip.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> She is beautiful!!! Nice and rich looking. I think I will eventually break down and get one. I want the black and red.


Thank you!  The leather seems to become softer with age.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Royal blue slim wristlet is with me today while out with bf and his dad for father's day.


----------



## Twoboyz

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Royal blue slim wristlet is with me today while out with bf and his dad for father's day.




Really cute. Love that color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Royal blue slim wristlet is with me today while out with bf and his dad for father's day.



This royal looks so close to the ocean.  Do you think it would match?


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Thanks


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Mine had been treated with some leather condition which ended up darkening it but I dont mind. It probably would work great together either way though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carried my navy Logo Lock Hobo today.  In the pic it looks black but it is a true navy.  Bought this one about 3 years ago, forgot I had it until I saw it on QVC recently!



It's beautiful and I love how dark the navy is!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## princess69

Black Giovanna


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




I see you girl!!! Love this bag with your dress. You look so tooooot! &#128092;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Black Giovanna




Yummy!!! That's such a classy bag.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Love the bag AND your mod shot that I didn't comment on in the no comment thread lol


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy!!! That's such a classy bag.


Thanks doll!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Black Giovanna


 

Sis - she hawttttt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love the bag AND your mod shot that I didn't comment on in the no comment thread lol


 

Thanks Sis


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I see you girl!!! Love this bag with your dress. You look so tooooot! &#55357;&#56412;


 

Thanks GRUUUULLL


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carried my navy Logo Lock Hobo today.  In the pic it looks black but it is a true navy.  Bought this one about 3 years ago, forgot I had it until I saw it on QVC recently!




Love this bag in Navy. Glad you reconnected


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> Black Giovanna




Beautiful!


----------



## princess69

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sis - she hawttttt



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...



a clasic! it' aged beautifully


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> a clasic! it' aged beautifully




Thank you S... I dogged this little bag out when I first got her and she's still holding on.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> She is beautiful!!! Nice and rich looking. I think I will eventually break down and get one. I want the black and red.


I did see the red one and it's lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

princess69 said:


> Black Giovanna


Very classy!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...


Very pretty, and obviously easy to find everything inside!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!


Thnk u


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...




Cute! I saw these at the outlet awhile back.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Cute! I saw these at the outlet awhile back.




Thank u!! I bought it as a "grab n go" bag to make quick store runs. It's an ok little bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Nice and I love her with your outfit in the mod shot!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Nice and I love her with your outfit in the mod shot!


Thnks H


----------



## Nebo

I was carrying Miss Ivy with me today. Sorry, no pic. But, I got Ralph Lauren jeans, same color as Miss Ivy for 29 $ in Marshalls. Yeiiii. We will be matchy matchy this fall, with a nude top and some wine colored suede pumps? I think YES


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> I was carrying Miss Ivy with me today. Sorry, no pic. But, I got Ralph Lauren jeans, same color as Miss Ivy for 29 $ in Marshalls. Yeiiii. We will be matchy matchy this fall, with a nude top and some wine colored suede pumps? I think YES



I like the way you think:sunnies


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I was carrying Miss Ivy with me today. Sorry, no pic. But, I got Ralph Lauren jeans, same color as Miss Ivy for 29 $ in Marshalls. Yeiiii. We will be matchy matchy this fall, with a nude top and some wine colored suede pumps? I think YES




I say yes!  The outfit sounds chic.


----------



## hopi

princess69 said:


> Black Giovanna



How can you get any work done??
I would just stare at her all day.


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> Carried my navy Logo Lock Hobo today.  In the pic it looks black but it is a true navy.  Bought this one about 3 years ago, forgot I had it until I saw it on QVC recently!



Oh wow...LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rockst@r said:


> Oh wow...LOVE THIS!!!!


 
HEY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bear!!!!!!
CALL ME!!!!!!!


----------



## princess69

hopi said:


> How can you get any work done??
> I would just stare at her all day.


Thanks - she's pretty gorgeous!  Think I'm gonna move back into her tomorrow!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Green Nylon Smith bag today!!! I almost forgot how much I love her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Green Nylon Smith bag today!!! I almost forgot how much I love her.
> 
> View attachment 2654986




She's a bright shining beauty! Love her with that gorgeous maxi dress you paired her with in the mod thread.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Green Nylon Smith bag today!!! I almost forgot how much I love her.
> 
> View attachment 2654986


Love that color combination, perfect for summer!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Green Nylon Smith bag today!!! I almost forgot how much I love her.
> 
> View attachment 2654986



Nice, and I love your maxi dresses.


----------



## MaryBel

Lots of gorgeous handbags! Loving those maxi dresses. I wish the weather would cooperate more here so I can wear mine too! So because of the rainy days, switched from ocean Bristol into 1975 siggy satchel. Perfect fort this weather!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Lots of gorgeous handbags! Loving those maxi dresses. I wish the weather would cooperate more here so I can wear mine too! So because of the rainy days, switched from ocean Bristol into 1975 siggy satchel. Perfect fort this weather!




Thank you! &#128516;

I know you mean about the weather. I just moved from crappy weather. Too hot for Maxi's here too. Your beautiful 1975 is perfect for rain. Such a fun bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Nice, and I love your maxi dresses.




Thanks E!!! I've officially put my boots and leggings away. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; 

until next year. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Love that color combination, perfect for summer!!!!




Thanks C!!! One of my favs...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's a bright shining beauty! Love her with that gorgeous maxi dress you paired her with in the mod thread.




Thanks TB!!! I've had to finally put my boots away and go buy clothes. I never had the need to buy summer dresses in WA. You guys can start making fun of my dresses now and leave my leggings and boots alone because I bought TONS of maxi's. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Trudysmom

I collect maxi's. I love to wear them in the house because they look so pretty and feel fantastic.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I collect maxi's. I love to wear them in the house because they look so pretty and feel fantastic.




I know what you mean. It feels so much more glam then the usual yoga pants and ratty tee's.  I need to start doing that more.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Lots of gorgeous handbags! Loving those maxi dresses. I wish the weather would cooperate more here so I can wear mine too! So because of the rainy days, switched from ocean Bristol into 1975 siggy satchel. Perfect fort this weather!




Cute and colorful MaryBel. I love it. It's a nice "transition" into spring for you. It's in the 90's today. It's been so up and down though.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you! &#128516;
> 
> I know you mean about the weather. I just moved from crappy weather. Too hot for Maxi's here too. Your beautiful 1975 is perfect for rain. Such a fun bag!




I'm kind of jealous right now. Missing the hot weather! 
Thanks, love the pattern so much that had to go the matching wallet too! It'll go with many other bags too. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB!!! I've had to finally put my boots away and go buy clothes. *I never had the need to buy summer dresses in WA*. You guys can start making fun of my dresses now and leave my leggings and boots alone because I bought TONS of maxi's. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;





Noooooooooo! Don't tell me that!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Cute and colorful MaryBel. I love it. It's a nice "transition" into spring for you. It's in the 90's today. It's been so up and down though.




I want hot weather...at least it is sunny now! Too bad I'll be stuck inside until 4pm PST.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Lots of gorgeous handbags! Loving those maxi dresses. I wish the weather would cooperate more here so I can wear mine too! So because of the rainy days, switched from ocean Bristol into 1975 siggy satchel. Perfect fort this weather!



I absolutely adore these styles from Dooney... I think I owned EVERY IT bag they produced. I'm sure that's why I am still addicted to bright colorful bags 16 years later lol you can never go wrong with this bag MaryBel


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB!!! I've had to finally put my boots away and go buy clothes. I never had the need to buy summer dresses in WA. You guys can start making fun of my dresses now and leave my leggings and boots alone because I bought TONS of maxi's. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



I'm so jealous... you make it look so easy. I can't pull off a maxi without looking frumpy... I'm not "stacked"  well enough to make it an attractive option for me lol

On a side note... don't make the mistake that I see the young girls around here make... they do the maxi WITH the leggings and boots lol which, I will admit, kinda looks cute on them. But to me it screams "confused" lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so jealous... you make it look so easy. I can't pull off a maxi without looking frumpy... I'm not "stacked"  well enough to make it an attractive option for me lol
> 
> On a side note... don't make the mistake that I see the young girls around here make... they do the maxi WITH the leggings and boots lol which, I will admit, kinda looks cute on them. But to me it screams "confused" lol




Lol...!!! Gurl it's not all about being "stacked" because I am a long ways from stacked. Thanks for the compliment!!! &#128516;&#128516;. I'm normally a simple chick as far as clothes wise and depend on my bags to make it pop. I'm cheap with clothes!! 

Maxi with leggings???? Humm... I'll trust u when u say it looks ok on them. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little "Mossy" today! I have too much time on my hands these days. Sighing...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Mossy" today! I have too much time on my hands these days. Sighing...
> 
> View attachment 2656027


 

OK that is cutte but you NEED the reg size GURRL PECAN


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK that is cutte but you NEED the reg size GURRL PECAN




&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;... I gotcha gurl!!! I have the reg Black and Red on my "gonna get" list. The small just feels so small now. The reg one would have set my dress off today and really pulled out the moss color.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Mossy" today! I have too much time on my hands these days. Sighing...
> 
> View attachment 2656027



gorg! ur cleavage looks spectacular too. 

is that the front of ur new home?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> gorg! ur cleavage looks spectacular too.
> 
> is that the front of ur new home?




Lol... Thanks girly!! I tried to cover the cleavage with my name but guess it didn't work. And the photographer didn't even tell me. I'm gonna get them. I pinned it after the pic. A little to much for me. No, that's a friends house in GA. I'm still homeless. Lol. I go back and forth from FL to GA.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thanks girly!! I tried to cover the cleavage with my name but guess it didn't work. And the photographer didn't even tell me. I'm gonna get them. I pinned it after the pic. A little to much for me. No, that's a friends house in GA. I'm still homeless. Lol. I go back and forth from FL to GA.


 

LOL on cleavage...,my girls are OUT today too- it is to NOT for them to be hiding


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOL on cleavage...,my girls are OUT today too- it is to NOT for them to be hiding




Lol, lol... You a mess!!! Lol. Show um girl. I'm to old to be showing cleavage.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thanks girly!! I tried to cover the cleavage with my name but guess it didn't work. And the photographer didn't even tell me. I'm gonna get them. I pinned it after the pic. A little to much for me. No, that's a friends house in GA. I'm still homeless. Lol. I go back and forth from FL to GA.



Gurl, ur cleavage is too spectacular to just be covered by a pair of Ns.  You need a pair of Os at least.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pcantannedbty said:


> lol, lol... You a mess!!! Lol. Show um girl. I'm to old to be showing cleavage.


----------



## pmburk

Large vintage AWL Equestrian:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, lol... You a mess!!! Lol. Show um girl. I'm to old to be showing cleavage.


 

NEVER to old -and I am guessing we around the same age - I am 46


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Gurl, ur cleavage is too spectacular to just be covered by a pair of Ns.  You need a pair of Os at least.



Oh you girls are cracking me up with the cleavage.  You both look amazing.  O's :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 2656128



You look great in that dress, cleavage and all.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Mossy" today! I have too much time on my hands these days. Sighing...
> 
> View attachment 2656027



Beautiful!  It almost looked like Kelly Green, until I saw who posted it and I knew it had to be moss.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Large vintage AWL Equestrian:



Really nice.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEVER to old -and I am guessing we around the same age - I am 46



C4C! You're 46?? :o how do all of you ladies stay so youthful looking?  Neither you, Pcan or TB look your ages. Well done! 

Oh... and everyone's shots look great today


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> C4C! You're 46?? :o how do all of you ladies stay so youthful looking?  Neither you, Pcan or TB look your ages. Well done!
> 
> Oh... and everyone's shots look great today



Why thank you GG!  46 is the new 29.  You'll see.  Inside I have shoulder, neck, and sometimes back pain, but a girl would never show it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Why thank you GG!  46 is the new 29.  You'll see.  Inside I have shoulder, neck, and sometimes back pain, but a girl would never show it.



Heck my oldest daughter has all of that so I think you're still doing good :thumbup: lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NEVER to old -and I am guessing we around the same age - I am 46




Lol... 40++. Yes, we are close in age. I already attract younger guys and don't want to so pinning the cleavage was the best thing. Lol. You and the girls are wearing that dress. I love it!! Such a cute dress!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> C4C! You're 46?? :o how do all of you ladies stay so youthful looking?  Neither you, Pcan or TB look your ages. Well done!
> 
> Oh... and everyone's shots look great today




Lol... Thank you girl!! Juices n berries!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... 40++. Yes, we are close in age. I already attract younger guys and don't want to so pinning the cleavage was the best thing. Lol. You and the girls are wearing that dress. I love it!! Such a cute dress!



That's because you have a baby face.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Heck my oldest daughter has all of that so I think you're still doing good :thumbup: lol



I'm sorry, it's no fun.  I keep hearing that country song playing in my head, "I'm too young to feel this D*&^ old"  Wait, is that a country song?  I don't know, maybe my memory is going too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You look great in that dress, cleavage and all.


Lololol. Thnks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... 40++. Yes, we are close in age. I already attract younger guys and don't want to so pinning the cleavage was the best thing. Lol. You and the girls are wearing that dress. I love it!! Such a cute dress!


Thnkkkk u


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> C4C! You're 46?? :o how do all of you ladies stay so youthful looking?  Neither you, Pcan or TB look your ages. Well done!
> 
> Oh... and everyone's shots look great today


Yes. 46 n hve a 22 yr old daughter. Thnks lady


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. 46 n hve a 22 yr old daughter. Thnks lady




I have a 22 year old too!! We look good gurl!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a 22 year old too!! We look good gurl!!


Damn skippy. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

twoboyz said:


> i'm sorry, it's no fun.  I keep hearing that country song playing in my head, "i'm too young to feel this d*&^ old"  wait, is that a country song?  I don't know, maybe my memory is going too.



:d


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Large vintage AWL Equestrian:




I love that bag! I wish I had kept all my vintage bags but I didn't know they were vintage back then.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my blue Stella today


----------



## Twoboyz

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my blue Stella today
> View attachment 2656843




This is one beautiful bag. I have never seen one before. I love the color.  
P.S.  I wish I could confine my shopping to the weekends. Lol


----------



## Weekend shopper

Twoboyz said:


> This is one beautiful bag. I have never seen one before. I love the color.
> P.S.  I wish I could confine my shopping to the weekends. Lol



Thank you


----------



## DooneyDucky

Wow! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## hopi

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my blue Stella today
> View attachment 2656843



wow
she's a stunner


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Mossy" today! I have too much time on my hands these days. Sighing...
> 
> View attachment 2656027



beautiful,  love  moss color


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Lots of gorgeous handbags! Loving those maxi dresses. I wish the weather would cooperate more here so I can wear mine too! So because of the rainy days, switched from ocean Bristol into 1975 siggy satchel. Perfect fort this weather!



this siggies are such great summer bags, she's a cutie


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 2656128



Very pretty bag, was she on FOS today cause I went back several times to look at one like this and you look very young and act even younger, your energy and enthusiasm are contagious.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a 22 year old too!! We look good gurl!!




yes you both do and are funny as all get out


----------



## cheidel

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my blue Stella today
> View attachment 2656843



Gorgeous and classy!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

hopi said:


> wow
> she's a stunner



Thank you



cheidel said:


> Gorgeous and classy!!!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my blue Stella today
> View attachment 2656843


 
GF that is sexy!!!!!!!!! Great outlet purchase


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Very pretty bag, was she on FOS today cause I went back several times to look at one like this and you look very young and act even younger, your energy and enthusiasm are contagious.


 

THANKS H - my daughter tells me the same thing - and this is what I tell her   If I act OLD I am gonna feel OLD - !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Does look grape but it's still beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657332


 

YUMMMMM my FAV color


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657332




Very pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF that is sexy!!!!!!!!! Great outlet purchase



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657332



Gorgeous bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!! Next to my Green Nylon Smith, this style is one of my favs. So carefree!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657332


 
Beautiful and such a gorgeous color....now that bag is too pretty to keep stored away!


----------



## DooneyDucky

She's a beauty! On my monitor she looks navy-ish. How does the calf leather compare to Florentine?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> She's a beauty! On my monitor she looks navy-ish. How does the calf leather compare to Florentine?




Thanks DD!!! Yes, it is a navy-ish color with a splash of purple or something. I can't figure out how to describe it. The calf compares to the Pebbled and All Weather Leather. It's very carefree and hard to scratch. It's also very soft and puddly.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Just what I need!


----------



## Nebo

Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.




That's dressed up for grocery shopping in my book! You look great girl!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.




Love your outfit! 
The wedges are TDF!


----------



## hopi

OMG _ Love the shoes and bag
have to agree with twoboyz,
you look wonderful


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nebo, you remind me of my daughter, who's only 19! Gorgeous!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo Nebo Nebo... girl you are so naturally beautiful... I count on my bags to make me look good, YOU make the bag look good :thumbup: 

I'm going to go put on some more wrinkle cream now....lol


----------



## Nebo

Awwww, ladies, you are so kind and sweet  Thank you so much, it means a lot!

If anybody is interested the wedges are now down to 30 $ both on amazon an 6pm- volatile serge , colors are as shown, fuchsia and yellow. They are real suede and very very comfy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.




Casual for grocery shopping??? I love it!!! Cute wedges


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.



ur purdy! i likes how the color of ur walls match ur top


----------



## Nebo

Yep. What are  you talking about " Miss sexy black maxi for shopping"


----------



## Di 623

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.



You look fantastic!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo Nebo Nebo... girl you are so naturally beautiful... I count on my bags to make me look good, YOU make the bag look good :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to go put on some more wrinkle cream now....lol




 wrinkle cream lol. Me too!


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Needed something carefree today... Carrying my calf leather Royal Blue O-Ring Sac. The flash is making it look a bit grape but it's a true Royal Blue. My first time bringing her out since I purchased a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657332


Beautiful!  That one is next on my list.


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> Ocean blue with my new turquoise wedges. Casual for grocery shopping.


 
You look great!!!  Love the ocean blue and the wedges!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies. You make a girls day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Orange Chelsea Shopper today!!! I'm pairing her with Black and White which doesn't quite match but I'm pulling it off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Orange Chelsea Shopper today!!! I'm pairing her with Black and White which doesn't quite match but I'm pulling it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660058


Cant wait for these heffas to go 65 off


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> cant wait for these heffas to go 65 off




lmbo!!!!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant wait for these heffas to go 65 off




I'm in line right behind you
they are so pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Orange Chelsea Shopper today!!! I'm pairing her with Black and White which doesn't quite match but I'm pulling it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660058



Love that color!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Orange Chelsea Shopper today!!! I'm pairing her with Black and White which doesn't quite match but I'm pulling it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660058


Great color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Casual day at the movies... Carrying my Signature Denim Sac. First time carrying her so she's a bit stiff. I bought this bag about 4 or so years ago and for some reason could never 
come to sell it but after today, I think I will. &#128515; I like but not love.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual day at the movies... Carrying my Signature Denim Sac. First time carrying her so she's a bit stiff. I bought this bag about 4 or so years ago and for some reason could never
> come to sell it but after today, I think I will. &#55357;&#56835; I like but not love.
> 
> View attachment 2661566


Ole school today. Ya swag turned up


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual day at the movies... Carrying my Signature Denim Sac. First time carrying her so she's a bit stiff. I bought this bag about 4 or so years ago and for some reason could never
> come to sell it but after today, I think I will. &#128515; I like but not love.
> 
> View attachment 2661566



wow, 4 yrs! You sound just like me.  bye-bye, cute denim bag!

the burr wood in ur car is nice, btw!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ole school today. Ya swag turned up




Lol... Yes ma'am!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> wow, 4 yrs! You sound just like me.  bye-bye, cute denim bag!
> 
> the burr wood in ur car is nice, btw!




Yup... Bye-bye. Lol. 

Thanks S!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Casual day at the movies... Carrying my Signature Denim Sac. First time carrying her so she's a bit stiff. I bought this bag about 4 or so years ago and for some reason could never
> come to sell it but after today, I think I will. &#128515; I like but not love.
> 
> View attachment 2661566




Well, nice casual knock around bag, but our tastes change. I can't believe you never carried her! Yes, it's time to go then.


----------



## princess69

Natural Smith today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith today
> View attachment 2662269


 
Sis that is LOVELY


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sis that is LOVELY


Are we allowed to chat in this thread?  If so, then thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Are we allowed to chat in this thread?  If so, then thank you!


 
IDK just winging it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith today
> View attachment 2662269




Loving your look and bag girly!!! &#128515;


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving your look and bag girly!!! &#128515;


Thanks doll!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith today
> View attachment 2662269




Beautiful and I love your dress too


----------



## Honeytown

You both look terrific.  (The natural Smith is on my Gottahaveitsomeday List)

Susan


----------



## DooneyDucky

Beautiful! The bag and you!


----------



## princess69

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful and I love your dress too





Honeytown said:


> You both look terrific.  (The natural Smith is on my Gottahaveitsomeday List)
> 
> Susan





DooneyDucky said:


> Beautiful! The bag and you!



Thanks so much ladies!  Natural Smith is my fav Dooney!


----------



## pmburk

Rainy today, so went with the vintage All Weather Leather Norfolk satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Rainy today, so went with the vintage All Weather Leather Norfolk satchel.




Nice choice!!! Can't go wrong. &#128515;


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!



Such a gorgeous bag... if I get another Stanwich I'm thinking it will be natural,  so pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Such a gorgeous bag... if I get another Stanwich I'm thinking it will be natural,  so pretty




Ditto... So pretty!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Rainy today, so went with the vintage All Weather Leather Norfolk satchel.




So cute!! Love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!




One if my favorites!! I'm glad to hear it survived the rain graciously. That makes me feel better about risking an outing with mine when rain is looming.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> One if my favorites!! I'm glad to hear it survived the rain graciously. That makes me feel better about risking an outing with mine when rain is looming.



TB... did you see they have the stanwich in Crimson now?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> TB... did you see they have the stanwich in Crimson now?




I think I did see that awhile back,but the color swatch wasn't activated yet. I'm going to have to check it out. I'm wondering if they'll add more colors soon. Maybe as many colors as the Flo satchels someday?  I'd love to see how some of those colors look with the dark brown trim.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I think I did see that awhile back,but the color swatch wasn't activated yet. I'm going to have to check it out. I'm wondering if they'll add more colors soon. Maybe as many colors as the Flo satchels someday?  I'd love to see how some of those colors look with the dark brown trim.



I'd go broke in a hurry lol


----------



## Honeytown

pmburk said:


> Rainy today, so went with the vintage All Weather Leather Norfolk satchel.



Love this!!


----------



## Honeytown

DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!



Beautiful bag (another one for the list).  Raindrop proof too--Great!

Susan


----------



## Weekend shopper

princess69 said:


> Natural Smith today
> View attachment 2662269



Your Smith is gorgeous



DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!



Beautiful! I definitely need a stanwich I hope your DD appointment went well


----------



## DooneyDucky

Her appointment was just a checkup so all is well. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it or not but I did spray Apple Rain and Stain Garde all over my bag when I first got her. Thanks, ya'll, for the compliments!


----------



## princess69

pmburk said:


> Rainy today, so went with the vintage All Weather Leather Norfolk satchel.





DooneyDucky said:


> Love the Norfolk! I carried my Stanwich satchel to my daughter's doctor appointment. It started to rain as we left but no worries! The raindrops dried and my bag is spot-free!


Beautiful bags ladies!



Weekend shopper said:


> Your Smith is gorgeous


Thanks Weekend shopper!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel




Love that color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Love that color.


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel




Uhhh... Hawt!!! I was thinking of that color too. Do you think it's too close to the rogue Toledo in color?? 

This question is for you too TB because I know you own a rogue mail bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Hawt!!! I was thinking of that color too. Do you think it's too close to the rogue Toledo in color??
> 
> This question is for you too TB because I know you own a rogue mail bag


 
Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 2663511
> View attachment 2663513


 

HOLY MOLY I need that dress and bag


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel



Looking sharp



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 2663511
> View attachment 2663513



Beautiful pop of color goes great with your dress!  Good luck on your job hunt


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> HOLY MOLY I need that dress and bag




Come through this way and it's yours. Lol.  Thanks Girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Weekend shopper said:


> Looking sharp
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pop of color goes great with your dress!  Good luck on your job hunt




Thank you girl!!! Job hunt kinda slow right now but I need to be patient. I only started looking about 2 weeks ago. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I was trying to decide on this bag or the Moss Flo cause the dress has a bit of Moss n it too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Looking sharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Nebo

Coach and pcan you both look gorgeous. Love the looks!


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Coach and pcan you both look gorgeous. Love the looks!




Agreed!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Agreed!!!




Thanks ladies! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Hawt!!! I was thinking of that color too. Do you think it's too close to the rogue Toledo in color??
> 
> This question is for you too TB because I know you own a rogue mail bag




I don't know, I am kind if worried about the same thing. I would love a crimson Flo, but I just can't justify it because I'm afraid it's too close to the Toledo rouge. My perception on screen though is the Toledo is more if a red and the crimson is a little deeper with more browns/wine in it. Just don't know if it's much if a difference....


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel


Twins. Lookin' good!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 2663511
> View attachment 2663513




You are rockin' these dresses!! That bag looks perfect with it too!! I love that Maxi....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know, I am kind if worried about the same thing. I would love a crimson Flo, but I just can't justify it because I'm afraid it's too close to the Toledo rouge. My perception on screen though is the Toledo is more if a red and the crimson is a little deeper with more browns/wine in it. Just don't know if it's much if a difference....




I actually just got off the phone with the outlet and she said they are close in color. I can't justify it either. Thanks for responding tho.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Coach and pcan you both look gorgeous. Love the looks!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Twins. Lookin' good!


Thank you galfriend


----------



## cheidel

DooneyDucky said:


> Her appointment was just a checkup so all is well. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it or not but I did spray Apple Rain and Stain Garde all over my bag when I first got her. Thanks, ya'll, for the compliments!


Very pretty bag!  I use Apple Guard spray on all of my leather bags and on the vachetta of LV bags, so far no rain spots on any of them.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You ladies look gorgeous... As always!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel


Love that color, all of your bags are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 2663511
> View attachment 2663513


Beautiful bag and a gorgeous dress!  Love your maxi's!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Love that color, all of your bags are gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag and a gorgeous dress!  Love your maxi's!!!




&#128515;&#128515; thanks girlfriend!! Maxis is the easy way out. A no brainier.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Crimson Large Florentine Satchel





Looking awesome GF!


Every time I see your pics with the large satchel I think it looks awesome, that the next flo I get should be the large one, but for some reason when I carried mine I felt it look too big, like luggage. The weird part is that you are skinnier than me, so it should look bigger on you. There must be something wrong with me   So I'm undecided on which one to get. I should probably get one of the large ones one and play on the mirror.


Forgot to say: Loooove the dress!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Sunset O-Ring today!! Back to Maxi's again &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; Off to use wi-fi to job hunt. You ladies make a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 2663511
> View attachment 2663513





What a nice outfit! Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> 
> 
> Every time I see your pics with the large satchel I think it looks awesome, that the next flo I get should be the large one, but for some reason when I carried mine I felt it look too big, like luggage. The weird part is that you are skinnier than me, so it should look bigger on you. There must be something wrong with me   So I'm undecided on which one to get. I should probably get one of the large ones one and play on the mirror.
> 
> 
> Forgot to say: Loooove the dress!



Stopppp. I am not skinnnnny. Get the large. You will love. Thank you. I love maxi dresses


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> 
> 
> Every time I see your pics with the large satchel I think it looks awesome, that the next flo I get should be the large one, but for some reason when I carried mine I felt it look too big, like luggage. The weird part is that you are skinnier than me, so it should look bigger on you. There must be something wrong with me   So I'm undecided on which one to get. I should probably get one of the large ones one and play on the mirror.
> 
> 
> Forgot to say: Loooove the dress!




I felt the same way. I jus ordered the large ocean blue but I think it will look big on me. I'm selling it and ordering the Ivy large Flo today. When I tried on the large the darker colors look smaller. The natural and fuchsia lighter colors looked and felt reaaal large on me. I'm ordering the small ocean today. And the convertible shopper.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I felt the same way. I jus ordered the large ocean blue but I think it will look big on me. I'm selling it and ordering the Ivy large Flo today. When I tried on the large the darker colors look smaller. The natural and fuchsia lighter colors looked and felt reaaal large on me. I'm ordering the small ocean today. And the convertible shopper.


 

GURRRRL dont sell it- you gonna LOVE it in the reg size


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GURRRRL dont sell it- you gonna LOVE it in the reg size




I'm gonna trust u on this one C!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm gonna trust u on this one C!!



I can't wait to see!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Small Moss Flo again today. I ordered the large/regular yesterday but I'm still a bit nervous that it will be to big. I'm trusting my girl CfC so that makes me feel a little better. When I look at the bag with my outfit today, it looks the perfect size and any bigger would look too big. Sighing!! I guess I need to trust, sit back and relax.


----------



## Nebo

You look nice. You will love the large one. It is my "all day in city" bag, on the road bag etc. Really nice and not that big. And Im shorter and smaller then you. You will be fine and gorgeous with it. And we will be twins


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm not sure why but I'm 5' 3" and on the fluffy side but if I try to carry a larger bag it looks big and bulky on me. Itty bitty bags like the triple zip crossbody make me look bigger. The only bags that look good on me are mid-sized. However, my daughter is 5' 7" and built like Ms. Nebo and the larger bags look amazing on her as well as the small bags. I think it really depends on what you see when you look in the mirror since we are all proportioned differently.


You all look amazing, btw.


----------



## Nebo

Could be, DooneyDucky. It can also be just in our head, lol. When I look at the large one just sitting on my table it looks medium to me and the small one looks too small. But against my body you can tell the small one looks more medium and the large one looks like a large one  I like larger ones, Im just not carrying that much stuff with me. Yesterday I was carrying my ocean blue around with just a wallet and a cell phone.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Small Moss Flo again today. I ordered the large/regular yesterday but I'm still a bit nervous that it will be to big. I'm trusting my girl CfC so that makes me feel a little better. When I look at the bag with my outfit today, it looks the perfect size and any bigger would look too big. Sighing!! I guess I need to trust, sit back and relax.
> 
> View attachment 2665096


I think someone can't wait for her new flos to arrive..... 

I love that bag on you.  It could be once you get your stuff in your regular sized one, it won't look so big.  They always look bigger to me when they are stuffed with all the stuffing in he store.  Since you don't carry a lot of stuff, maybe it won't look so big.  Or maybe you'll just decide the small is a better fit for you.  You'll know when she arrives.  I think it's all in how we feel when we are carrying the bag.  Like Ducky, I feel like a big bag is too big for me, and small ones are too small.  It's the medium sized ones that seem perfect.


----------



## elbgrl

As usual CFC and Pcan, ya'll look wonderful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Small Moss Flo again today. I ordered the large/regular yesterday but I'm still a bit nervous that it will be to big. I'm trusting my girl CfC so that makes me feel a little better. When I look at the bag with my outfit today, it looks the perfect size and any bigger would look too big. Sighing!! I guess I need to trust, sit back and relax.
> 
> View attachment 2665096


Lvvvvve they look gurrrrrl


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lvvvvve they look gurrrrrl




Thanks girly!!! I'll be stalking my Reg Ocean satchel soon. I should be getting tracking soon. I'm excited. If I like I'm getting the Ivy. Waiting on the Flo Ith to get more than 50


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Small Moss Flo again today. I ordered the large/regular yesterday but I'm still a bit nervous that it will be to big. I'm trusting my girl CfC so that makes me feel a little better. When I look at the bag with my outfit today, it looks the perfect size and any bigger would look too big. Sighing!! I guess I need to trust, sit back and relax.
> 
> View attachment 2665096



Love that Moss and your blouse is so pretty.
Trust C on this one - she is right and it all about having "tude" and 
girl you got it
what color did you order.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Love that Moss and your blouse is so pretty.
> Trust C on this one - she is right and it all about having "tude" and
> girl you got it
> what color did you order.




Aww... Thanks H!! I trust her 100% &#128516; and I'm excited to get it. I ordered the Ocean Blue.


----------



## ktheartscoach

LOVE looking at all this eye candy! Y'all have great taste! I'm rocking my Chestnut Florentine Satchel from Winter 2011, with Coach mint tassel and Coach mermaid key fob. Love her SO MUCH!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ktheartscoach said:


> LOVE looking at all this eye candy! Y'all have great taste! I'm rocking my Chestnut Florentine Satchel from Winter 2011, with Coach mint tassel and Coach mermaid key fob. Love her SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666621




She's beautiful! I love your bag charms. The mint adds a nice touch to it. Did you treat her? She looks so soft.


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Small Moss Flo again today. I ordered the large/regular yesterday but I'm still a bit nervous that it will be to big. I'm trusting my girl CfC so that makes me feel a little better. When I look at the bag with my outfit today, it looks the perfect size and any bigger would look too big. Sighing!! I guess I need to trust, sit back and relax.
> 
> View attachment 2665096



I am so in love with that bag!! And it looks amazing with your outfit!!


----------



## Di 623

ktheartscoach said:


> LOVE looking at all this eye candy! Y'all have great taste! I'm rocking my Chestnut Florentine Satchel from Winter 2011, with Coach mint tassel and Coach mermaid key fob. Love her SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666621



That is SOOOOO pretty. This picture may have sold me on adding a Chestnut bag somewhere in my collection


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> That is SOOOOO pretty. This picture may have sold me on adding a Chestnut bag somewhere in my collection



Was it the chestnut bag that got you? Or the turquoise charms ON it? Lol 

I agree, gorgeous bag. I'll be adding either chestnut or t'moro myself by fall


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> I am so in love with that bag!! And it looks amazing with your outfit!!




Thanks D!!! I love the Flo Sat. I'm waiting on a large Ocean Blue.


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks D!!! I love the Flo Sat. I'm waiting on a large Ocean Blue.



Oh you're going to love it. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> LOVE looking at all this eye candy! Y'all have great taste! I'm rocking my Chestnut Florentine Satchel from Winter 2011, with Coach mint tassel and Coach mermaid key fob. Love her SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666621




She's gorgeous!  Welcome


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> Was it the chestnut bag that got you? Or the turquoise charms ON it? Lol
> 
> I agree, gorgeous bag. I'll be adding either chestnut or t'moro myself by fall



Of course the turquoise helps  I realized I only have one black Coach bag, and no brown. Not a neutral gal, apparently  But that chestnut is seriously gorgeous, now I just have to figure out which style I'd want. 

This forum is dangerous!! lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Very lol


----------



## handbagnovice

I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739




Welcome! She is so pretty! I've been eyeing this color too, but in the larger size. Have fun carrying her today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739




She is soooo beautiful!!! That color is GORG!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739



Absolutely stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## ktheartscoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful! I love your bag charms. The mint adds a nice touch to it. Did you treat her? She looks so soft.




Thank you! Yes, I've treated her with LeatherCPR (my favorite) and I pet her every chance I get &#128515;


----------



## ktheartscoach

Di 623 said:


> That is SOOOOO pretty. This picture may have sold me on adding a Chestnut bag somewhere in my collection




Thank you! It's been a very versatile color, much more so than I expected.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Was it the chestnut bag that got you? Or the turquoise charms ON it? Lol
> 
> I agree, gorgeous bag. I'll be adding either chestnut or t'moro myself by fall




Thank you very much! This is how I'm feeding my desire for a giant aqua bag, and makes me feel less guilty about not carrying my mint Coach Courtenay as much as I should. That just made me sound a little weird, I think &#128515;


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous!  Welcome




Thank you!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739




She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## handbagnovice

Thank you!


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.



Gorgeous! Congrats on the great find!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.


Bag twins


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Thank you so much for helping me get her!! Love this bag.


----------



## Di 623

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739



(Almost) twins lol, mine's the big one. 

Don't you absolutely love that color? It's stunning in natural light!!! I finally busted mine out on Tuesday for my road trip. It went out in the rain and everything and got through it fantastic. 

Congrats!


----------



## Di 623

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.



Gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.




Gorgeous! I love that color. Glad your were able to find a matching piece.


----------



## ktheartscoach

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.




Love! So pretty and a great match!


----------



## cheidel

handbagnovice said:


> I have stalked this bag for two weeks and finally it's in my hands!! The Toledo Leather Small Satchel in Royal Blue ( this picture is kind of dark). This is my second Dooney & Bourke and only all leather Dooney! She just arrived two days ago. I have been afraid to take her out! But, today is the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667739


 
Gorgeous bag and very stunning color!  Don't be afraid to take her out, show her off and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.


 
Lovely bag, and great deal on the wristlet!!!  I have the same bag in natural, and I love it!


----------



## Nebo

INDRIDCOLD said:


> Carrying my new large crimson Florentine satchel with matching zip around wristlet wallet. It matches perfect compared to other wristlet I had gotten. I stumbled across it yesterday while at the outlet it was in display case kind of hidden. I asked the lady to see it and saw the color and got all excited lol. It was meant to be mine for $44 lol. Loving this color. Mine has more cool undertones in real life. Now I need to post my ivy pics.



You are making me want that crimson, it is so pretty. And you got a really nice and smooth one.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous


----------



## ktheartscoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous




Gorgeous! Love the color and slouch &#128525;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous



I'm so jealous lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous




She is even more gorgeous!! I love her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous




She is beautiful! Now I really can't wait to get my large Ocean Flo satchel on Monday. . Fortunately but unfortunately, I'll be out of town (interview) on Monday and won't be able to open her right away BUT... I will be hitting all 3 outlets. I'm a bit upset because they will be having a red, white and blue sale next weekend and I'll be gone then. Enjoy carrying your Ocean beauty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> She is beautiful! Now I really can't wait to get my large Ocean Flo satchel on Monday. . Fortunately but unfortunately, I'll be out of town (interview) on Monday and won't be able to open her right away BUT... I will be hitting all 3 outlets. I'm a bit upset because they will be having a red, white and blue sale next weekend and I'll be gone then. Enjoy carrying your Ocean beauty.



Good luck on you're interview, I just know you'll nail it!  I'm jealous that you are able to go to the outlets.  The closest one to me is 7 hours!!   






Twoboyz said:


> She is even more gorgeous!! I love her!




Thanks!





Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so jealous lol




Sorry GG!  I know you'll get yours soon!






ktheartscoach said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and slouch &#128525;



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's a beauty, GG!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Good luck on you're interview, I just know you'll nail it!  I'm jealous that you are able to go to the outlets.  The closest one to me is 7 hours!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry GG!  I know you'll get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!




Thanks so much girlfriend. I really appreciate it. 

7 hrs? Eeek! Outlets are to stressful anyway. lol. I just left one and after spending two hours there I still left not 100% satisfied. Grrr!


----------



## ktheartscoach

It's a yucky rainy day here, so I'm pulling out my taupe/black Anniversary sig hobo. Love the strap on this one!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't help it....... I still haven't changed out of my ocean blue satchel.  I am loving her more and more everyday.  Now she has started to slouch and she is even more gorgeous



So pretty. She deserves a name hehe. Pocketta Blau )))


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Nebo said:


> So pretty. She deserves a name hehe. Pocketta Blau )))




That is just awesome right there.


----------



## ktheartscoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.




Oh. Wow. I've never seen one of those other than the stock pic. She's gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.



Gorgeous Sarah!  Nice to see you back from your travels.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.




Uhhh... Speechless!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ktheartscoach said:


> Oh. Wow. I've never seen one of those other than the stock pic. She's gorgeous!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Speechless!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous Sarah!  Nice to see you back from your travels.



Hey Rosie!   Thanks, GF.  I am ready to go again!!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.


Gorgeous bag!!!  Love the color too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!  Love the color too.



Thanks!   That pic was taken with a flash, so it looks really blue.   Here's another shot of "Thelma and Louise" that shows the color without flash.  It's a true navy.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.



OMG
The color is brilliant and and I really love blue, she is amazing, beautiful celebration bag Happy 4th.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   That pic was taken with a flash, so it looks really blue.   Here's another shot of *"Thelma and Louise"* that shows the color without flash.  It's a true navy.





Only you


LOVE THEM


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   That pic was taken with a flash, so it looks really blue.   Here's another shot of "Thelma and Louise" that shows the color without flash.  It's a true navy.



Real movie stars


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.


Sexy sexy sexy


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> It's a yucky rainy day here, so I'm pulling out my taupe/black Anniversary sig hobo. Love the strap on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669141




Nice bag K, and I love the strap too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gearing up for July 4th with my Montecatini hobo.




She's a beauty!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> Nice bag K, and I love the strap too!




Thank you! I got an unsolicited compliment from my husband which really surprised me. She's going back into rotation - got her so long ago I'd forgotten how easy she is to carry.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my Red Satchel to lunch.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.




Oh my!!!! I know she got lots of looks. Love her with the black and white. Enjoy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.



So pretty! Is she a small? She's still on my list lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.



Love that red!


----------



## Trudysmom

Gilmoregirl said:


> So pretty! Is she a small? She's still on my list lol


Thanks everyone. Yes, she is the small size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> OMG
> The color is brilliant and and I really love blue, she is amazing, beautiful celebration bag Happy 4th.





hopi said:


> Only you
> 
> LOVE THEM





Nebo said:


> Real movie stars





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy sexy sexy





Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty!



Thanks, ladies.  :kiss:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.


Love that. You look great


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.




Beautiful color pop. I love the top too.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.




Gorgeousness!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Florentine medium hobo in natural. Found it for $65 at the bottom of a pile of random bags at a resale store about a year or so ago. Also known as "The Reason My Idea of Buying Bags to Rehab and Re-sell Clearly Is Not Realistic Given My Attachment Issues".


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love how beautiful her patina is!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

ktheartscoach said:


> Florentine medium hobo in natural. Found it for $65 at the bottom of a pile of random bags at a resale store about a year or so ago. Also known as "The Reason My Idea of Buying Bags to Rehab and Re-sell Clearly Is Not Realistic Given My Attachment Issues".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670278



LOL! :thumbup: beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

ktheartscoach said:


> Florentine medium hobo in natural. Found it for $65 at the bottom of a pile of random bags at a resale store about a year or so ago. Also known as "The Reason My Idea of Buying Bags to Rehab and Re-sell Clearly Is Not Realistic Given My Attachment Issues".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670278




So pretty.  I love the patina too. Attachment issues.... I can sympathize lol!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   That pic was taken with a flash, so it looks really blue.   Here's another shot of "Thelma and Louise" that shows the color without flash.  It's a true navy.


 
Both are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

DooneyDucky said:


> Love how beautiful her patina is!




Thank you! She's got quite a few little scratches but I love the color. Keep thinking I should buy a natural bag with a longer detachable strap so she could be cross-body...


----------



## ktheartscoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> LOL! :thumbup: beautiful bag!




Thank you!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty.  I love the patina too. Attachment issues.... I can sympathize lol!




Thanks! I just can't let go &#128516;


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.



My name is Nebo and I am jealous of Trudysmom red satchel ))

LOVE IT))


----------



## handbagnovice

Pretty! The red is 30% off at the outlet right now too!!!! Makes me want to drive down there and add to my collection already!


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.




I got that song in my head with a twist -  Trudysmom has got it going on....(if anyone knows the song I'm talking about. Otherwise that just didn't make sense. Lol. It was originally "Stacy's mom...")
But the point is - dang!! That bag and that dress is hot! My Dooney sistas know style!!!


----------



## cheidel

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.


Beautiful color and it really pops with the black and white dress!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I got that song in my head with a twist -  Trudysmom has got it going on....(if anyone knows the song I'm talking about. Otherwise that just didn't make sense. Lol. It was originally "Stacy's mom...")
> But the point is - dang!! That bag and that dress is hot! My Dooney sistas know style!!!




Love that song!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that song!




Singing along with y'all!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pink Large Flo


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo




So pretty in pink


----------



## Nebo

Pink is so beautiful, cfc. You look lovely.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty in pink


 


Nebo said:


> Pink is so beautiful, cfc. You look lovely.


 
Thank you both


----------



## HoneyKiss81

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo




CFC is fashionably beautiful&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HoneyKiss81 said:


> CFC is fashionably beautiful&#9786;&#65039;


 
Thank you Doll


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo


Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love it!


 
thanks gal friend


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo




Beautiful as always!!! You look so cute today.


----------



## Bobetta

My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful as always!!! You look so cute today.


 

thank you gurrrrllll


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180


 

love it


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180




You look so pretty Love that color! It's perfect with your outfit.


----------



## ktheartscoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo




That bag is PERFECTION.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180




So pretty! Your pic is making me want to spend my money! &#128516;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ktheartscoach said:


> That bag is PERFECTION.


 

THANK YOU Sweetie!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo


You look gorgeous!



Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



Beautiufl!  My waitlist for this bag has been filled!  Waiting for her to arrive.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiufl!  My waitlist for this bag has been filled!  Waiting for her to arrive.


 

thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

I am mixing it up today. Carrying Dooney and Chanel. The Dooney is the Tassel tote. It is great for carrying my work essentials


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo



Looking good! Love the pink flo


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



Love your Satchel and it looks beautiful with your outfit


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo



Love the way you do pink
Great outfit & you know I adore that bag!


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Red Satchel to lunch.



She' s ready for the fourth!  The small Satch a perfect bag and your's is!


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



OH NO
to darling, 
The blouse tdf, beautiful outfit, the bag is set off perfectly.
CoverGirl ready!


----------



## hopi

Weekend shopper said:


> I am mixing it up today. Carrying Dooney and Chanel. The Dooney is the Tassel tote. It is great for carrying my work essentials
> View attachment 2672417



Dammmmmmmmmmmmmn

excuse my french


----------



## Weekend shopper

hopi said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmmmmn
> 
> excuse my french



Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180




B... Work it girl!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Looking good! Love the pink flo



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo



Work it, Pinkie!!   You look great!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> I am mixing it up today. Carrying Dooney and Chanel. The Dooney is the Tassel tote. It is great for carrying my work essentials
> View attachment 2672417



Very nice!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Work it, Pinkie!!   You look great!!


Thanks Boo


----------



## Bobetta

Thanks, Ladies, for all the Dooney love! (And outfit love!) I'm starting to realize that her aqua is tough to get exact. No complaints. But I've been using her every day since I got her. Whether she matched or not. Lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> I am mixing it up today. Carrying Dooney and Chanel. The Dooney is the Tassel tote. It is great for carrying my work essentials
> View attachment 2672417


Very nice


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you


----------



## Di 623

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo



Beautiful!!


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



Soooo adorable!! I feel like the aqua goes with more than I planned. Exact match is difficult, but it looks so nice mixed with other colors too.


----------



## Di 623

Weekend shopper said:


> I am mixing it up today. Carrying Dooney and Chanel. The Dooney is the Tassel tote. It is great for carrying my work essentials
> View attachment 2672417



*drooool* Those are both gorgeous!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bobetta said:


> Thanks, Ladies, for all the Dooney love! (And outfit love!) I'm starting to realize that her aqua is tough to get exact. No complaints. But I've been using her every day since I got her. Whether she matched or not. Lol!



That's how I do it!  Although right now I don't care what matches my  ocean (luckily most things do), I am using it


----------



## Pixie RN

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pink Large Flo



WOW!!! Perfect together!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



Aqua, one of my favorite colors. You and that bag look fantastic!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Di 623 said:


> *drooool* Those are both gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180



You are gorgeous


----------



## beige1

Picnic with an old classic ( forgot the name!)


----------



## Twoboyz

beige1 said:


> Picnic with an old classic ( forgot the name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673132




Really cute. Hope you had a nice picnic. Looks fun.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beige1 said:


> Picnic with an old classic ( forgot the name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673132




That looks fun!!! I love that bag. It was one of my firsts. . She's in great shape too!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!


----------



## Weekend shopper

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!



Your Calf sac is gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy wearing her


----------



## Pixie RN

beige1 said:


> Picnic with an old classic ( forgot the name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673132



Just love this. Classic Dooney AWL and styles. You should send this picture to Dooney Customer Service.


----------



## Pixie RN

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!



No one, at least IMHO, does British Tan better than Dooney has all these years. Classic hobo, classic color. Just right. Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> No one, at least IMHO, does British Tan better than Dooney has all these years. Classic hobo, classic color. Just right. Love it!




Beautiful bag!! I agree 100%.  Enjoy carrying her today. &#128515;


----------



## elbgrl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!



Classically lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!




OMG that bag is gorgeous! I'm sad I didn't get my hands in one of these when they were on sale. The color combo is so rich looking.


----------



## cheidel

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!


Very pretty, rich and beautiful color!


----------



## cheidel

Out and about with my large Flo.  Purchased in 2011 the* first* day Dillard's got them, it was love at first sight!    I spray her twice a year with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, the rain just rolls off any time we are caught in a downpour.  She has become much softer over the years, and still my favorite!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Flo.  Purchased in 2011 the* first* day Dillard's got them, it was love at first sight!    I spray her twice a year with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, the rain just rolls off any time we are caught in a downpour.  She has become much softer over the years, and still my favorite!!!




Now that's what you call a patina! Very beautiful. It's nice to know the Apple guard works so well.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Now that's what you call a patina! Very beautiful. It's nice to know the Apple guard works so well.


Thank you, yes her patina is beautiful now that she is 3 years old!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Flo.  Purchased in 2011 the* first* day Dillard's got them, it was love at first sight!    I spray her twice a year with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, the rain just rolls off any time we are caught in a downpour.  She has become much softer over the years, and still my favorite!!!



She's still as fabulous today as the first time I saw her.     Probably Dooney's biggest success, ever.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> She's still as fabulous today as the first time I saw her.     Probably Dooney's biggest success, ever.




I agree!! These bags are gorgeous. I started with my Moss. Now I have Ocean and Bone. Red and Ivy are next on my list.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Flo.  Purchased in 2011 the* first* day Dillard's got them, it was love at first sight!    I spray her twice a year with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, the rain just rolls off any time we are caught in a downpour.  She has become much softer over the years, and still my favorite!!!




She's beautiful. I have a natural bag but it looks a bit dry. I'm hoping that it gets a patina like this one day. I'll have to try the Rain and Stain.


----------



## hopi

beige1 said:


> Picnic with an *old classic* ( forgot the name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673132



She looks wonderful, great pic!


----------



## hopi

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2673201
> 
> Calf sac in british tan. Classic hobo style!



Love BT - nice !


----------



## flik

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!! These bags are gorgeous. I started with my Moss. Now I have Ocean and Bone. Red and Ivy are next on my list.


I agree as well. Originally wanted the oyster but got beaten to it. Had to "make due" with the bone, black & crimson. Really, you can't go wrong with any of the colors. They're just so classy.


----------



## handbagnovice

A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away. 

On a happier note I drummed up the courage to apply Kiwi protectant to her. No change in color. She hasn't lost her "new car" smell either : )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away.
> 
> On a happier note I drummed up the courage to apply Kiwi protectant to her. No change in color. She hasn't lost her "new car" smell either : )




That's so disrespectful and the nerve of someone. I could never ask someone that. Which bag were u carrying??


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away.
> 
> On a happier note I drummed up the courage to apply Kiwi protectant to her. No change in color. She hasn't lost her "new car" smell either : )




Thats just horrible. I honestly don't know who does that.


----------



## DooneyDucky

OMG, I would be mortified and insulted. I walk up to people all the time and tell them I like their Dooney bag and it usually starts a conversation. People love to talk about their bags, it seems.  I know I do! But to ask if it's fake- I'd never do that! For one thing, I don't condone fake bags of any kind. It's illegal and they look horrible.


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's so disrespectful and the nerve of someone. I could never ask someone that. Which bag were u carrying??


I was carrying my Royal Blue Toledo Satchel.  I would say my latest purchase, but she's not anymore (tsk, tsk).  I have purchased two more three more this week.  I need to slow down.  I am waiting for my small florentine in teal to arrive (the one I really wanted in the first place) and then my quest will be complete.  Then I will have to find some wallets or coin purses or something to focus on of course . 

I don't usually let people's comments get to me, but she was just plain rude.  I would never say or ask that even if I thought someone had a fake handbag.  I don't do fakes.  I would rather go without it than go with a fake.  I think it was more about what she was trying to imply. But, that is another story.  I won't let it ruin another day.


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> Thats just horrible. I honestly don't know who does that.


I don't that's for sure!  I even talked to my mother about it. She said I should have given her a few choice words.  I said no, keep it classy (have to match the handbag).


----------



## handbagnovice

DooneyDucky said:


> OMG, I would be mortified and insulted. I walk up to people all the time and tell them I like their Dooney bag and it usually starts a conversation. People love to talk about their bags, it seems.  I know I do! But to ask if it's fake- I'd never do that! For one thing, I don't condone fake bags of any kind. It's illegal and they look horrible.


I was!  At first I thought she was going to ask what brand it was, but then the words came out of her mouth.  I was shocked.  Who does that?!  I don't do fakes.  They aren't worth it all the way around.  When I was stationed in Korea years ago I was duped into buying a fake.  I was 12 (not really, I was 18).  But, they had shops set up like they were real boutiques where you could go and by Coach, Dooney, etc.  I bought a Dooney handbag, wallet and coin purse set.  It was so cute.  When I got back to the states I found out from someone who was a true collector that it was all fake.  I was so sad, but figured out how and why I should have known better.  I mean if I went there now I would know not to even set foot in the shop, but live and learn.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's still as fabulous today as the first time I saw her.     Probably Dooney's biggest success, ever.


I agree!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Flo.  Purchased in 2011 the* first* day Dillard's got them, it was love at first sight!    I spray her twice a year with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, the rain just rolls off any time we are caught in a downpour.  She has become much softer over the years, and still my favorite!!!


Just classy


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful. I have a natural bag but it looks a bit dry. I'm hoping that it gets a patina like this one day. I'll have to try the Rain and Stain.


Whenever I decide to carry her, I buff her good with a dry cloth using a circular motion, and it seems to enhance her glow and I do the same before placing her back in the dust bag.  I repeat that process on all of my Dooney's and other leather bags before and after I carry them, none look or feel dry.  Although, I condition all my leather bags once a year including the Dooney's, but have not used the conditioner on Ms Flo.


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just classy


Thanks!!!  Have a wonderful 4th of July weekend!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Thanks!!!  Have a wonderful 4th of July weekend!!


Thnk u. Same to u!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbagnovice said:


> A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away.
> 
> On a happier note I drummed up the courage to apply Kiwi protectant to her. No change in color. She hasn't lost her "new car" smell either : )



Her comment says much more about her lack of class than your handbag.  Sorry she made you feel bad, but obviously she is just a moron with zero class and no knowledge of nice handbags.  You were much more gracious than she deserved.


----------



## Di 623

handbagnovice said:


> A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away.
> 
> On a happier note I drummed up the courage to apply Kiwi protectant to her. No change in color. She hasn't lost her "new car" smell either : )



I think a lot of people don't realize how those kinds of questions sound when they ask them. Like, maybe in her head, she's thinking "oh I didn't know Dooney made bags like that, I wonder if..." and instead of just thinking it she said it. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I agree, that would irritate me if someone said that. 

I was waiting to pick up a prescription in Walgreens a couple months back and I had my Aqua Logo Lock. One of the employees came over and started gushing about how gorgeous it was, never seen that color, etc. Then she asked how much it was, I said "oh, it was enough, haha."Then she insisted I tell her, so I said "about $280, but" and I couldn't even finish that it came with extra accessories or was on easy pay before she went off about how much money I must have and it must be so nice to not have bills to have to pay, I must not have kids, aaaall sorts of stuff. And this was in front of 2 other women waiting to pick up their prescriptions, too. She wouldn't let up. I just stopped acknowledging her and started checking my phone. The nerve of some people, especially an employee!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Di 623 said:


> I think a lot of people don't realize how those kinds of questions sound when they ask them. Like, maybe in her head, she's thinking "oh I didn't know Dooney made bags like that, I wonder if..." and instead of just thinking it she said it. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I agree, that would irritate me if someone said that.
> 
> I was waiting to pick up a prescription in Walgreens a couple months back and I had my Aqua Logo Lock. One of the employees came over and started gushing about how gorgeous it was, never seen that color, etc. Then she asked how much it was, I said "oh, it was enough, haha."Then she insisted I tell her, so I said "about $280, but" and I couldn't even finish that it came with extra accessories or was on easy pay before she went off about how much money I must have and it must be so nice to not have bills to have to pay, I must not have kids, aaaall sorts of stuff. And this was in front of 2 other women waiting to pick up their prescriptions, too. She wouldn't let up. I just stopped acknowledging her and started checking my phone. The nerve of some people, especially an employee!!!!



Im amazed at what comes out of cashiers, sales womens mouth in the States. If that ever happened in my home country ( and I worked in retail for a very upscale french brand), you would get fired and you would find it very difficult to get another job where you will be actually speaking to clients/customers.

Freedom of speech in this country is taken faaaar to literally  and borders on the permission to be just plan rude and a B word, with a capital B.

I would tell her off, in a nice, polite manner that she is being rude and making comments that are way out of line. 

This is just crazy! Maybe I should chase down the woman I saw the other day in beautiful Louboutins, with an LV bag and Herve Leger dress on, just as she was entering her Mercedes SUV  and casually ask her was she a call girl before her rich husband whisked her away in to wealth! :sarcasam:incasesomebodythinksImserious:


I discriminate against people without manners and stupidity in general


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm carrying my red Kate Spade, but tomorrow I have this one lined up...


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nebo, you just made my day! I am shocked, too, at people find appropriate to say. I really do believe some people lack filters. At my job, I would be fired for inappropriate conversations.


But to keep on topic, I have to say I'm in love with that FLO and can't wait til mine gets that lovely patina.


ETA: Oh, Montecatini love!


----------



## Nebo

DooneyDucky said:


> Nebo, you just made my day! I am shocked, too, at people find appropriate to say. I really do believe some people lack filters. At my job, I would be fired for inappropriate conversations.
> 
> 
> But to keep on topic, I have to say I'm in love with that FLO and can't wait til mine gets that lovely patina.
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh, Montecatini love!




Lacking filters- you said it right! 

I love that Montecatini too- they look so smooshy and rich!


----------



## Di 623

Nebo said:


> Im amazed at what comes out of cashiers, sales womens mouth in the States. If that ever happened in my home country ( and I worked in retail for a very upscale french brand), you would get fired and you would find it very difficult to get another job where you will be actually speaking to clients/customers.
> 
> Freedom of speech in this country is taken faaaar to literally  and borders on the permission to be just plan rude and a B word, with a capital B.
> 
> I would tell her off, in a nice, polite manner that she is being rude and making comments that are way out of line.
> 
> This is just crazy! Maybe I should chase down the woman I saw the other day in beautiful Louboutins, with an LV bag and Herve Leger dress on, just as she was entering her Mercedes SUV  and casually ask her was she a call girl before her rich husband whisked her away in to wealth! :sarcasam:incasesomebodythinksImserious:
> 
> 
> I discriminate against people without manners and stupidity in general



Lol, you just made my day  



DooneyDucky said:


> Nebo, you just made my day! I am shocked, too, at people find appropriate to say. I really do believe some people lack filters. At my job, I would be fired for inappropriate conversations.
> 
> 
> But to keep on topic, I have to say I'm in love with that FLO and can't wait til mine gets that lovely patina.
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh, Montecatini love!



I'd be fired in a second if I ever talked to a customer like that. Oh well, then how could I ever afford all my luxury handbags?? 

I'm in love with that Flo too, sooo beautiful. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my red Kate Spade, but tomorrow I have this one lined up...



That is so pretty!! I love the trim on the handle!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> I think a lot of people don't realize how those kinds of questions sound when they ask them. Like, maybe in her head, she's thinking "oh I didn't know Dooney made bags like that, I wonder if..." and instead of just thinking it she said it. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I agree, that would irritate me if someone said that.
> 
> I was waiting to pick up a prescription in Walgreens a couple months back and I had my Aqua Logo Lock. One of the employees came over and started gushing about how gorgeous it was, never seen that color, etc. Then she asked how much it was, I said "oh, it was enough, haha."Then she insisted I tell her, so I said "about $280, but" and I couldn't even finish that it came with extra accessories or was on easy pay before she went off about how much money I must have and it must be so nice to not have bills to have to pay, I must not have kids, aaaall sorts of stuff. And this was in front of 2 other women waiting to pick up their prescriptions, too. She wouldn't let up. I just stopped acknowledging her and started checking my phone. The nerve of some people, especially an employee!!!!



I've heard this a few times. I always take the opportunity to point out that I was a single mother at 17 and busted my rump working two jobs and putting myself through school to get me to the point that I could afford the things I have. I CHOSE not to settle for a career as a cashier, and she's just as capable as I am. That usually shuts them up. And maybe, just maybe,  plants a seed of what's possible...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my red Kate Spade, but tomorrow I have this one lined up...



Of course red Kate is very patriotic!  Just beautiful.  That color on that bag is so pretty and the hardware and strap are gorgeous too.


----------



## seton

handbagnovice said:


> A woman approached me in Walmart to tell me that she liked my bag. Then she asked me if it was fake.! I was so insulted. I just said thank you and no it's not. But, I was irritated by the question for quite some time . Who approaches strangers and asks such things? She said she hadn't seen one like it before, so..... The look on my face must have been priceless because she stopped talking. I just gave her a fake smile and walked away.
> : )



lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> lol.
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1396496105/9143320.gif




Lololol. Perfect for that situation.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> lol.
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1396496105/9143320.gif



LOLOLOLO


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> lol.
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1396496105/9143320.gif



Ahahahahahha. This is so funny !


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've heard this a few times. I always take the opportunity to point out that I was a single mother at 17 and busted my rump working two jobs and putting myself through school to get me to the point that I could afford the things I have. I CHOSE not to settle for a career as a cashier, and she's just as capable as I am. That usually shuts them up. And maybe, just maybe,  plants a seed of what's possible...



Perfect. I love your story. It really shows that with determination you can get where you want to be.


----------



## handbagnovice

seton said:


> lol.
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1396496105/9143320.gif


LOL


----------



## Foz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my red Kate Spade, but tomorrow I have this one lined up...


Beautiful! I like the design on handles. I am carrying dooney pearly python small satchel


----------



## DooneyDucky

This is my first time seeing the pearly python- it's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!! These bags are gorgeous. I started with my Moss. Now I have Ocean and Bone. Red and Ivy are next on my list.


 
The Bone is also on my wish list!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lol.
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1396496105/9143320.gif


 
Good one Seton!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> The Bone is also on my wish list!!!




It's sooo pretty. I'm n love with it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.


----------



## StillWG

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2676657


 
Your pix have me determined to try a bone Florentine bag, GF!  

Now to pick a style.....

Hope everyone enjoys carrying her beauty today!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

Foz said:


> Beautiful! I like the design on handles. I am carrying dooney pearly python small satchel




Really pretty! Love how you dressed her up with some jewelry


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2676657




She is definitely gorgeous! I'm glad you finally are feeling good about this purchase and loving her. Don't you just love how every color tassel looks great on her?!  

I am looking forward to your unboxing video to see which reaction you have from you Dooney bag tag video. Lol. You are showing great restraint not opening that box!


----------



## handbagnovice

Foz said:


> Beautiful! I like the design on handles. I am carrying dooney pearly python small satchel


I wish you could touch them through the screen!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She is definitely gorgeous! I'm glad you finally are feeling good about this purchase and loving her. Don't you just love how every color tassel looks great on her?!
> 
> I am looking forward to your unboxing video to see which reaction you have from you Dooney bag tag video. Lol. You are showing great restraint not opening that box!




Lol... You are too funny about the reaction.  It probably won't be either. Lol. Yes, I had it delivered to a friends and u just got back in town. Need to stop and pick it up. I have 2 vids coming later today. Takes forever to upload. 

And thank u!! Yes I am living her so much. She is slouchy already. The leather is much thinner in this one than my Moss. My moss is heavy to be a small.

I actually took the tassels off. For some reason I wasn't feeling them. I'm going to try my new DB keychain next time I carry her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You are too funny about the reaction.  It probably won't be either. Lol. Yes, I had it delivered to a friends and u just got back in town. Need to stop and pick it up. I have 2 vids coming later today. Takes forever to upload.
> 
> And thank u!! Yes I am living her so much. She is slouchy already. The leather is much thinner in this one than my Moss. My moss is heavy to be a small.
> 
> I actually took the tassels off. For some reason I wasn't feeling them. I'm going to try my new DB keychain next time I carry her.




I'm looking forward to the videos. It's a stellar day when you get PcanTannedBty and a Dooney show all in one day! I'm sure the Dooneynistas on YouTube miss you too. They will be excited to see more purse videos. I tried getting 49LDavis to come here on one of my recent comments. I feel bad when I see someone paying more than they need to for a bag


----------



## Coffeeforme

DB 75 in brown t'moro.
I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!


----------



## Coffeeforme

Bobetta said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I'm carrying - as I have every day since I got her - my Aqua Pebble Domed Satchel. Love her.
> View attachment 2672180


Love the Aqua color!  Perfect summertime color


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2676657


OMG.....so stunning in this color......I am drooling over this bag!!  I would definitely use the Apple Guard especially to stain proof her......she is beautiful, enjoy!!!  Did you get this from the Outlet and what size is this?


----------



## accessorygirl2

Nylon tote in purple. Apparently my dog thinks it makes a good pillow for napping.


----------



## Nebo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2676901
> 
> Nylon tote in purple. Apparently my dog thinks it makes a good pillow for napping.



Is that a little franchie bull?

Tote look really nice. Does it hold a lot? Is it a large size? I was thinking about the domed one for gym and quick trips to the grocery store.


----------



## yellowbernie

Coffeeforme said:


> DB 75 in brown t'moro.
> I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!


Love your bag, I have a tassel tote coming in this color, can't wait to get it.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Nebo said:


> Is that a little franchie bull?
> 
> 
> 
> Tote look really nice. Does it hold a lot? Is it a large size? I was thinking about the domed one for gym and quick trips to the grocery store.



He's a boston terrier but his looks and build are more of a bulldog and less of a terrier.

The tote is very roomy, with a decent shoulder drop. I have big arms so a lot of totes don't work for me. It holds a lot. Regular purse stuff plus water bottle, change of clothes. It's a great size without looking like you're carrying your luggage to the grocery store. I highly recommend, and I think it's still on ilovedooney.com Mine was only $69.


----------



## Nebo

Thats an awesome price!  I love doggies  He is so cute and compact- perfect for cuddling  

* Did you get the bag via outlet or ilovedooney?


----------



## Nebo

I just found it


----------



## accessorygirl2

Nebo said:


> Thats an awesome price!  I love doggies  He is so cute and compact- perfect for cuddling
> 
> * Did you get the bag via outlet or ilovedooney?




Ilovedooney.com I was so pleasantly surprised at how great the bag is. Honestly I needed a summer tote and I got it just because of the low price.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> OMG.....so stunning in this color......I am drooling over this bag!!  I would definitely use the Apple Guard especially to stain proof her......she is beautiful, enjoy!!!  Did you get this from the Outlet and what size is this?




Thanks C!! The color shown is a bit lighter than what it actually is. Is a bit deeper with a hint of yellow. Yes, I got from the outlet but it was before the red white and blue sale. . It is the large satchel. I'm living the size too! Will never do small again. &#128515;&#128515; yes, I plan to treat her but surprisingly I haven't had any color transfer YET and I've been carrying her all day with an all black outfit. I'm treating her as soon as possible tho. I got at least 5-6 compliments today in this bag at the car dealership. It makes me feel so much better about it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Coffeeforme said:


> DB 75 in brown t'moro.
> I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!




Really cute. I love the colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2676901
> 
> Nylon tote in purple. Apparently my dog thinks it makes a good pillow for napping.




Love he color and your doggie is so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2676901
> 
> Nylon tote in purple. Apparently my dog thinks it makes a good pillow for napping.




Awww... Too cute!! I didn't know Nylon came in purple. Nice!! I'm looking for a nice tote. Does the straps stay on the shoulder well with this bag?


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww... Too cute!! I didn't know Nylon came in purple. Nice!! I'm looking for a nice tote. Does the straps stay on the shoulder well with this bag?




Yes, the straps are thick and stay on the shoulder nicely. Many totes, and just about all Coach and MK totes, have straps that are way too short for me. The drop on this is 10". The purple is still $69 on ild, y'all! Run!  Search nylon.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I love the purple nylon tote! Trying to talk my daughter into wanting it but she's stuck on the turquoise. I hope the ILD gets that color in soon! The one we tried on is nice and big and roomy. How well does it hold its shape when loaded up?


----------



## accessorygirl2

DooneyDucky said:


> I love the purple nylon tote! Trying to talk my daughter into wanting it but she's stuck on the turquoise. I hope the ILD gets that color in soon! The one we tried on is nice and big and roomy. How well does it hold its shape when loaded up?




Holds its shape nicely. Best of both worlds: lightweight, soft fabric with a bit of structure.


----------



## Di 623

Ok I love the purple tote AND the doggie!! Doggie might fit IN the tote, hah! And great price!


----------



## seton

using one last time before putting it away for the yr


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> using one last time before putting it away for the yr




Where is she going? Such a pretty and classy little lady. Love that bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> using one last time before putting it away for the yr


I would go crazy if I put my bags away for year.


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> Where is she going? Such a pretty and classy little lady. Love that bag.



thx! it's going to the deepest, darkest part of . . . my closet.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I would go crazy if I put my bags away for year.



i get bored easily and absence makes the heart grow fonder in this case. I would sell it but dont need the 100 that desperately.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I would go crazy if I put my bags away for year.




Lol... Me too!!! Especially the ones I really like. I carry mine all year long and all colors. I think a black bag looks awesome in the summer with white maxi


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> thx! it's going to the deepest, darkest part of . . . my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> i get bored easily and absence makes the heart grow fonder in this case. I would sell it but dont need the 100 that desperately.




Yes... Sell it!!! .... To me!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks C!! The color shown is a bit lighter than what it actually is. Is a bit deeper with a hint of yellow. Yes, I got from the outlet but it was before the red white and blue sale. . It is the large satchel. I'm living the size too! Will never do small again. &#128515;&#128515; yes, I plan to treat her but surprisingly I haven't had any color transfer YET and I've been carrying her all day with an all black outfit. I'm treating her as soon as possible tho. I got at least 5-6 compliments today in this bag at the car dealership. It makes me feel so much better about it.


The bone color of this bag, makes such a statement.  I am sure you will get many more compliments each time you carry her.....enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> using one last time before putting it away for the yr


Still stunning as always!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> using one last time before putting it away for the yr




Beautiful!


----------



## Foz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2676657


Oh my God, that's gorgeous .
Congratulation on your new beauty


----------



## Foz

Coffeeforme said:


> DB 75 in brown t'moro.
> I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!


Nice one, I have it in classic satchel. I love how durable the material is.


----------



## Foz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2676901
> 
> Nylon tote in purple. Apparently my dog thinks it makes a good pillow for napping.


Purple is always beautiful. Is it easy to wear on shoulders?


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... Sell it!!! .... To me!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



lol, i would but it's too small for you now that u have become a big bag gal 



cheidel said:


> Still stunning as always!!!






Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> lol, i would but it's too small for you now that u have become a big bag gal




Lol.. Lol... Stop!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Dooney, Love this style it fits all my goodies perfectly.


----------



## accessorygirl2

yellowbernie said:


> My new Dooney, Love this style it fits all my goodies perfectly.




Love your new bag! The vachetta trim is so pretty and will darken nicely with use.


----------



## yellowbernie

accessorygirl2 said:


> Love your new bag! The vachetta trim is so pretty and will darken nicely with use.



Thanks


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very pretty! Love the style.


----------



## Twoboyz

yellowbernie said:


> My new Dooney, Love this style it fits all my goodies perfectly.



So pretty.  I love that Tmoro Biscuit color combination.  Congrats on your beautiful new purchase.


----------



## yellowbernie

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty.  I love that Tmoro Biscuit color combination.  Congrats on your beautiful new purchase.


Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large Ms Wilson today, since I am considering D&B trade in option.  Just one last chance to see if I am feeing the love.........unfortunately not.  Purchased July 2012 and only carried about 5-6 times; love the size, and the taupe color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I think I need more of this bag! I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I think I need more of this bag! I never get tired of looking at it.



Adorable and lady like.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Adorable and lady like.



I just want to pet it lol 

Yes... I'm one of those people who love texture lol


----------



## Nebo

GG, lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> GG, lol



Hey... we all have our quirks :sly: lol its a beautiful bag, and if it was mine I would constantly be rubbing it lol


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Ms Wilson today, since I am considering D&B trade in option.  Just one last chance to see if I am feeing the love.........unfortunately not.  Purchased July 2012 and only carried about 5-6 times; love the size, and the taupe color.




It's really nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I think I need more of this bag! I never get tired of looking at it.




Really pretty with that top


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I think I need more of this bag! I never get tired of looking at it.




Love it!! Looks great with your outfit. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Carrying large Ms Wilson today, since I am considering D&B trade in option.  Just one last chance to see if I am feeing the love.........unfortunately not.  Purchased July 2012 and only carried about 5-6 times; love the size, and the taupe color.




Ooooh, I wanted this bag soooo bad when it first came out. I love the Taupe and honey contrast on this bag. Maybe u will change your mind??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

yellowbernie said:


> My new Dooney, Love this style it fits all my goodies perfectly.




Ohh lala... I love that color combo. So pretty. It's a carefree bag too!! &#128515;&#128515;. Hope you enjoyed carrying her!


----------



## yellowbernie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohh lala... I love that color combo. So pretty. It's a carefree bag too!! &#128515;&#128515;. Hope you enjoyed carrying her!



Thanks, I have enjoyed carrying her.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty with that top



Isn't that just the cutest summer day ensemble?  It looks so cute!


----------



## hopi

Coffeeforme said:


> DB 75 in brown t'moro.
> I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!



Love the sig 75 line and the collins is such a great bag


----------



## hopi

Coffeeforme said:


> DB 75 in brown t'moro.
> I just got her today.  I usually prefer leather but this one was calling my name!



Love the sig 75 line and the Collins is such a great bag


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it!! Looks great with your outfit. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;




Sorry wrong post.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> It's really nice.


Thank you.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh, I wanted this bag soooo bad when it first came out. I love the Taupe and honey contrast on this bag. Maybe u will change your mind??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Unfortunately not feeling the love anymore.  When Dooney first released the Wilson bags I ordered it immediately from D&B website....but I never use it.....so sadly she will be leaving my Dooney Family in the near future.


----------



## vanhornink

I switched to my new to me editors tote in nylon in khaki with black leather trim I just started to use her on Sunday so far so good 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and a quick inside shot


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> I switched to my new to me editors tote in nylon in khaki with black leather trim I just started to use her on Sunday so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680398
> View attachment 2680405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick inside shot



So cute! I love the pink interior


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> I switched to my new to me editors tote in nylon in khaki with black leather trim I just started to use her on Sunday so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680398
> View attachment 2680405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick inside shot




Oohhh.. She's purdy!! I love Dooney Nylon. And the pop of color inside is beautiful. Enjoy carrying her today. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> I switched to my new to me editors tote in nylon in khaki with black leather trim I just started to use her on Sunday so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680398
> View attachment 2680405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick inside shot



I loooove that color combo.  The nylon bags with the hot pink interiors are so fun! I'm glad you're liking your new bag.


----------



## Di 623

vanhornink said:


> I switched to my new to me editors tote in nylon in khaki with black leather trim I just started to use her on Sunday so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680398
> View attachment 2680405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick inside shot



Super cute! And I love the Chesire Cat


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> So cute! I love the pink interior



Thank you, I love it too



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oohhh.. She's purdy!! I love Dooney Nylon. And the pop of color inside is beautiful. Enjoy carrying her today. &#128515;



Thanks and its my first nylon, its pretty neat



Twoboyz said:


> I loooove that color combo.  The nylon bags with the hot pink interiors are so fun! I'm glad you're liking your new bag.



Thank you



Di 623 said:


> Super cute! And I love the Chesire Cat



Thank you. I purchased the cheshire cat from Ebay...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113




Oohhh she is a big one! Love the coloring though! Perfect for summer. 
Pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113







Mornin' PTB!


I've seen Vanessa IRL and she is a big girl, but she's good lookin'! And she looks great on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhh she is a big one! Love the coloring though! Perfect for summer.
> Pretty!




Lol... Yes, she's a big girl. Thank u TB!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113


 

i really like this


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> I've seen Vanessa IRL and she is a big girl, but she's good lookin'! And she looks great on you!




Good morning RN!! &#128515; Thanks girlfriend!!! Yes, she a big one. After getting my 2 large Flo Satchels, I'm turning into a big bag girl!! &#128515;.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I like it a LOT! Love the charms, too! Did they come with the bag?


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113



I usually dont like insignia bags, but this one is lovely, ladylike and looks good on u.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I usually dont like insignia bags, but this one is lovely, ladylike and looks good on u.




Me either girl!!! I have a black tote in this print and don't ever reach for it. I normally wouldn't go for this print either but it was on sale and thought I'd try something different. I may carry a few times and on eBay she goes. &#128515;&#128515; thanks girly!!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113


Oh that's pretty!


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113



That is pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!! &#128515;


----------



## alansgail

Good thing I have a birthday coming up! I got an email about the 'Cabbage Rose' style and I can't tell you how much I love this! I already own the 1975 signature satchel and LOVE it so I do hope to drop enough hints to my dh for the black cabbage rose satchel.....G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S

So in researching this bag on QVC someone commented that the zipper is actually a 'metallic-coated vinyl' zipper and not metal? Can anyone verify this? I can't imagine that that would be a good thing.......


----------



## handbagnovice

Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue. 








Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Gorgeous mods! Classy bag and outfit, both of you look great


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Good thing I have a birthday coming up! I got an email about the 'Cabbage Rose' style and I can't tell you how much I love this! I already own the 1975 signature satchel and LOVE it so I do hope to drop enough hints to my dh for the black cabbage rose satchel.....G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S
> 
> So in researching this bag on QVC someone commented that the zipper is actually a 'metallic-coated vinyl' zipper and not metal? Can anyone verify this? I can't imagine that that would be a good thing.......




I'll have to check this out. I hope the DH gets the hint. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Cute cute and cute!!! Love the look and that Royal tops it off! Love it


----------



## elbgrl

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Oh, you look so cute!  I love the outfit and the bag.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113


Wow, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


She's beautiful, and a nice pop of color with any outfit, especially looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113


Now, that bag is just beautiful.....!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!!!!




Thank u C!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113


Perfect match!!! That's a great outfit to go with a great bag!!


----------



## handbagnovice

cheidel said:


> She's beautiful, and a nice pop of color with any outfit, especially looks great on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## handbagnovice

elbgrl said:


> Oh, you look so cute!  I love the outfit and the bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## handbagnovice

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous mods! Classy bag and outfit, both of you look great


 Thank You!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Perfect match!!! That's a great outfit to go with a great bag!!




Thanks girly!!! With all the busyness of the bag, I gotta go simple with the outfit.


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'll have to check this out. I hope the DH gets the hint. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


Thanks, short of hitting him over the head.....which we all know still may NOT WORK! My fingers are crossed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Thanks, short of hitting him over the head.....which we all know still may NOT WORK! My fingers are crossed.




LOL... LOL. Good luck!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying one of my newest ladies... Miss Ocean Blue! 

She's already so soft, deep in color and has a slight sheen/patina. I love it!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Now I just need somewhere to go!! &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




You look great and I love that blue!  Cute outfit too. Love your hair.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying one of my newest ladies... Miss Ocean Blue!
> 
> She's already so soft, deep in color and has a slight sheen/patina. I love it!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Now I just need somewhere to go!! &#128533;&#128533;
> 
> View attachment 2683192




Lol! It's as if she's sitting in the car waiting, telling you "come on!" That color is even more and more gorgeous every time I see it! Wow. I need that bag for my outfit today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! It's as if she's sitting in the car waiting, telling you "come on!" That color is even more and more gorgeous every time I see it! Wow. I need that bag for my outfit today.




LOL, LOL... Actually she was!!! I don't have anywhere to go today so u can use her. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOL, LOL... Actually she was!!! I don't have anywhere to go today so u can use her. &#128515;&#128515;




Haha! Thanks! I'm debating whether to order. You know....because I don't need it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOL, LOL... Actually she was!!! I don't have anywhere to go today so u can use her. &#128515;&#128515;




My bags know how she feels.  I'm with my grandchildren during the week so I don't use my handbags much until the weekend when I go to San Francisco to hang out with my sister.  So they're all sitting in the closet waiting to go somewhere!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> My bags know how she feels.  I'm with my grandchildren during the week so I don't use my handbags much until the weekend when I go to San Francisco to hang out with my sister.  So they're all sitting in the closet waiting to go somewhere!




That must be hard...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That must be hard...





Very! I look forward to going grocery shopping or going to Wal-Mart just so I can carry one of my bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> My bags know how she feels.  I'm with my grandchildren during the week so I don't use my handbags much until the weekend when I go to San Francisco to hang out with my sister.  So they're all sitting in the closet waiting to go somewhere!




You are in better shape than I am. I have all these bags but nowhere to go any day. Lol.  I can't wait to start working again... I lived for deciding what bag to carry the next day. Lol. I'm a nut case! I admit. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## handbagnovice

I can relate to that Pcan! My MS jobs can be fun, but I miss the dressing up and eyeing the other ladies bags at work too! Input another resume, rinse, repeat.


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> I can relate to that Pcan! My MS jobs can be fun, but I miss the dressing up and eyeing the other ladies bags at work too! Input another resume, rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




I know what you mean girl!! My sis works from home... Can't see how she does it. I like to dress up and see people. 

And... I'm on it!!! On the Internet job hunting now. Thanks for the motivation! I need all I can get.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are in better shape than I am. I have all these bags but nowhere to go any day. Lol.  I can't wait to start working again*... I lived for deciding what bag to carry the next day. Lol. I'm a nut case! I admit.* &#128513;&#128513;





handbagnovice said:


> I can relate to that Pcan! My MS jobs can be fun, but* I miss the dressing up and eyeing the other ladies bags at work too! *Input another resume, rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!








I love spending this time with my grandchildren, but I need to get back to work in the fall.  I do miss deciding on which bag to carry, (and getting a paycheck, of course!), but I'm happy to be out of the grind for at least a little while.  When I'm in SF on Mondays I love sitting outside a café, with a cappuccino, watching the handbags go by.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


Verrrrry nice mama


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Very! I look forward to going grocery shopping or going to Wal-Mart just so I can carry one of my bags!



Lol.  I'm right there with you!


----------



## Nebo

handbagnovice said:


> Finally made it to Coldwater Creek and some decent lighting for some mod shots! Here goes....! These shots are with the small Toledo satchel in Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2682764
> View attachment 2682765
> View attachment 2682767
> View attachment 2682768
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



You look beautiful! Love those sandals


----------



## handbagnovice

Nebo said:


> You look beautiful! Love those sandals


Thank you Nebo! Those are my Coach finds from none other than TJMaxx!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Vanessa Satchel today... Surprisingly, I am loving this bag!!! She's a Biiiiiggg guurl though!!!
> 
> View attachment 2682111
> View attachment 2682113



Great looking summer bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking summer bag!




Thank you girlfriend!! I'm enjoying her so far! She's huge though!! Almost to big.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! I'm enjoying her so far! She's huge though!! Almost to big.



She's definitely a big 'un, but she is gorgeous.


----------



## tidynest

Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tidynest said:


> Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow



Happy Birthday! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Would love to see the navy satchel! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Twoboyz

tidynest said:


> Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow




Happy Birthday! Would love to see pics!


----------



## handbagnovice

tidynest said:


> Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow


Happy birthday!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tidynest said:


> Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow




&#127880;&#127881;&#127856;Happy Birthday girly!! Hope you carry your new baby today!! &#127874;&#127856;&#127881;. And we wanna see!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## RuedeNesle

tidynest said:


> Just received my dillen small satchel in navy today!  Only $174 no tax no shipping from I love dooney.  Just in time for my birthday tomorrow




HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Enjoy the day and your new satchel!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Handbagnovice, Love that blue! Your toes look pretty, too.


I just realized I am way behind on this thread! lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand



Beautiful cfc!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Beautiful cfc!


 
Thanks Ne


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand




Me want it!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me want it!!!!


 
Well, Pecan you NEED to get!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well, Pecan you NEED to get!!!




I can never find one that color. I always see Taupe with the honey trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand




Mornin' CFC!


A beautiful bag to start off the week!


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can never find one that color. I always see Taupe with the honey trim.


 

I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand




I love that bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686038





Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686038




Beautiful SandraElle! Your photos are always so professional looking. Do you use a smartphone or a big fancy camera? I hope you don't mind my asking.


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful SandraElle! Your photos are always so professional looking. Do you use a smartphone or a big fancy camera? I hope you don't mind my asking.


 
Aw...thanks doll! I've always been interested in & dabbled in photography. I have the big D-SLR camera with all the lenses and fluff, but I haven't used that equipment in years. It's just too easy to get a good enough result from my iPhone these days what with all the photo editing apps out there.

For my bags, I just snap a picture with my iPhone and then I pull the image up in Instagram. I crop the image so that the photo is mostly purse, then chose whatever filter brings out the true color of the bag. Then I save that edited image to my camera roll and use it for my posts. Everybody still awake?


----------



## handbagnovice

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand


Oooooohhhhhh!  I like!!!


----------



## handbagnovice

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038


Bam, there it is!  That could be a Dooney ad right there! All the pretty handbags...........


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038




Yumm!!! That color is gorgeous! It does look close to the Taupe. I'm calling the outlets today to see what's out there. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Very casual day today... 

Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Aw...thanks doll! I've always been interested in & dabbled in photography. I have the big D-SLR camera with all the lenses and fluff, but I haven't used that equipment in years. It's just too easy to get a good enough result from my iPhone these days what with all the photo editing apps out there.
> 
> For my bags, I just snap a picture with my iPhone and then I pull the image up in Instagram. I crop the image so that the photo is mostly purse, then chose whatever filter brings out the true color of the bag. Then I save that edited image to my camera roll and use it for my posts. Everybody still awake?




Thanks for the explanation! I really appreciate it. I have the iphone, but no Instagram


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079




Really cute outfit. It sure does pop!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079




Mornin' PTB!


I love the bag and it looks good with your outfit!  I carry red bags with whatever I wear.  (I guess I don't have much of a choice since most of my bags are red!)


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079


 
Stoppppppppp showingggg this baaaaag. I blame you Pecan because I now have an urge to get this one...even though I just consigned 3 of my 5 large Flo satchels in order to cull the herd. What the flip is wrong with me?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Stoppppppppp showingggg this baaaaag. I blame you Pecan because I now have an urge to get this one...even though I just consigned 3 of my 5 large Flo satchels in order to cull the herd. What the flip is wrong with me?




Lol... But I love this bag!!! 3 of 5??? Yeah, something is definitely wrong with u. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> I love the bag and it looks good with your outfit!  I carry red bags with whatever I wear.  (I guess I don't have much of a choice since most of my bags are red!)




Morning RN!!! Thank you!! Well red is beautiful so I'm sure you make it work. I have a friend who looooves red. Red everything!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute outfit. It sure does pop!




Thank you TB!! This bag is becoming one of my favs. I'm still thinking about the Ivy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pcantannedbty said:


> very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my large ocean blue satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079


 

money


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079


Loooove it!!! Pops your outfit and makes the bag stand out!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038


Lovely color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


 

Thank you


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079


Beautiful bag, and a lovely pop of color with black and white!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> money




Thanks GF!! Thanks for giving me the nerve to try the larger satchels. I've gone "big bag" girl happy now. I can't enough of big bags. &#128513;&#128513;. I don't have the money right now but may be able to squeeze out $160 for my large Ivy satchel. Then I'm DONE until I get a job!! I can't afford to keep buying these dang gone bags. Lol


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079



Lovely!


----------



## SandraElle

cheidel said:


> Lovely color.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038



Gorgeous



PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079



Beautiful pop of color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038


Aww Poo bag twins today


----------



## DooneyDucky

Sand and Taupe Dillen are both TDF! Very classy but yet can double as a casual bag, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

DooneyDucky said:


> Sand and Taupe Dillen are both TDF! Very classy but yet can double as a casual bag, too.


Thank you


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand


Pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038


Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very casual day today...
> 
> Carrying my Large Ocean Blue Satchel for the second time today. I was inspired by handbagnovice with using a blue bag to pop off a black and white outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2686079





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Dillen Reg Satchel - Sand





SandraElle said:


> I have the Taupe! It's so close to Sand. (ETA: jeez let me see if I can make that pic any bigger.:greengrin
> View attachment 2686038



Y'all are workin' it, today!   Gorgeous bags, ladies.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thnk you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all are workin' it, today!   Gorgeous bags, ladies.


Thanks MB


----------



## Bobetta

Still rocking the Aqua Pebbled Satchel. Lol. (I'll have plenty of time to carry the other sisters in the fall. Lol.) But I'm posting this pic because I didn't realize how close I got to finding a sweater that matched her till I got to work. I bought the sweater last night from the clearance rack. Lol. Too bad I didn't think of my brown/tan skirt with my tan wedges to make too "too" matchy. Sometimes I like super matchy and sometimes super "not." Lol. But anyway I was happy today. Lol.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love it! And you look so cute in your matching sweater.


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta, you look so pretty!


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> Still rocking the Aqua Pebbled Satchel. Lol. (I'll have plenty of time to carry the other sisters in the fall. Lol.) But I'm posting this pic because I didn't realize how close I got to finding a sweater that matched her till I got to work. I bought the sweater last night from the clearance rack. Lol. Too bad I didn't think of my brown/tan skirt with my tan wedges to make too "too" matchy. Sometimes I like super matchy and sometimes super "not." Lol. But anyway I was happy today. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2687526



It's hard to put that wonderful satchel down, she's perfect. Your outfit is stunning, you look beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.




Ocean Blue in florentine is just the best ever and you look darling.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.




I'm loving Miss Ocean girlfriend!! I can't put mine down. You look really cute!! Hot mama!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Still rocking the Aqua Pebbled Satchel. Lol. (I'll have plenty of time to carry the other sisters in the fall. Lol.) But I'm posting this pic because I didn't realize how close I got to finding a sweater that matched her till I got to work. I bought the sweater last night from the clearance rack. Lol. Too bad I didn't think of my brown/tan skirt with my tan wedges to make too "too" matchy. Sometimes I like super matchy and sometimes super "not." Lol. But anyway I was happy today. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2687526




Sooo cute! Perfect match...


----------



## Nebo

Thank you hopi 

Thank you Pcan, my bag twin


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Still rocking the Aqua Pebbled Satchel. Lol. (I'll have plenty of time to carry the other sisters in the fall. Lol.) But I'm posting this pic because I didn't realize how close I got to finding a sweater that matched her till I got to work. I bought the sweater last night from the clearance rack. Lol. Too bad I didn't think of my brown/tan skirt with my tan wedges to make too "too" matchy. Sometimes I like super matchy and sometimes super "not." Lol. But anyway I was happy today. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2687526




You look so pretty. What a beautiful blue that is.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.




Looking great as usual Nebo! Love that color...another beautiful blue!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, my darling Twoboyz


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.


 

cuteee and I love the shirt


----------



## Bobetta

Thanks, Dooney Ladies, so much! I was happy with the little sweater. In a few weeks, I'll try the brown/tan skirt route. 

And, Nebo, love the ocean blue with that summery outfit!! Too cute!!


----------



## handbagnovice

Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## handbagnovice

Close up, half smile on first use. Small Croco Fino in Bordeaux. 





Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## handbagnovice

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.


Still cute!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




So cute!!! Who cares about weird looks from "guests"??...  You were handling some serious business in that full length mirror. Lol.


----------



## handbagnovice

Bobetta said:


> Still rocking the Aqua Pebbled Satchel. Lol. (I'll have plenty of time to carry the other sisters in the fall. Lol.) But I'm posting this pic because I didn't realize how close I got to finding a sweater that matched her till I got to work. I bought the sweater last night from the clearance rack. Lol. Too bad I didn't think of my brown/tan skirt with my tan wedges to make too "too" matchy. Sometimes I like super matchy and sometimes super "not." Lol. But anyway I was happy today. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2687526


You make me want to purchase this handbag!  Great outfit!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Close up, half smile on first use. Small Croco Fino in Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 2688295
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Love that color... Such a rich looking bag.


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color... Such a rich looking bag.


It's the "monied" look Lisa goes on about all of the time....LOL :lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> It's the "monied" look Lisa goes on about all of the time....LOL :lolots:




Lol... I don't feel like hearing her name today.


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I don't feel like hearing her name today.


I couldn't help myself. LOL.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




You two look cute! I love that bag. I have the cognac


----------



## hopi

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> all that matters is that we get to see the pic!!!  Great shot
> 
> So your saying  the BCF can stand up to bad weater.  We have been having a ton of rain in Chicago also and got down to 59 degrees the other night,  can't figure out what's going on after the winter we had!
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!





handbagnovice said:


> Close up, half smile on first use. Small Croco Fino in Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 2688295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!





Beautiful bag & color.


----------



## DooneyDucky

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Great bag- very, very pretty! And I know I probably sound weird saying this but you have really pretty feet. I'm jealous of anyone with pretty feet- but not in a mean way!


----------



## cheidel

handbagnovice said:


> Close up, half smile on first use. Small Croco Fino in Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 2688295
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


 
Gorgeous bag, lovely color!!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Your Croco Fino looks great with your outfit


----------



## handbagnovice

DooneyDucky said:


> Great bag- very, very pretty! And I know I probably sound weird saying this but you have really pretty feet. I'm jealous of anyone with pretty feet- but not in a mean way!


Thank you!  Not at all.  I get what you are saying.  I'm like that about eyebrows.  I have halfbrow syndrome. LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.




Despite the unlit room and phone your bag still looks great!  Thanks for sharing!



handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688289
> 
> 
> Took my small Bordeaux Croco Fino for a spin since the weatherman called for a lot of rain. Man did it RAIN. It turned out to be a good call! I got some weird looks from other Target "guests", but I didn't want to pass up the chance to get the shot!...
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Your bag is the silver lining on a cloudy, raining day!  Beautiful!


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> You two look cute! I love that bag. I have the cognac


I really like the Cognac!  I went back and forth on it for awhile.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> I really like the Cognac!  I went back and forth on it for awhile.




Me too on the Bordeaux. It's beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful croco fino! This just reminded me how badly I need one 

You look gorgeous 

Thank you, ladies for all your lovely comments!


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.


Lovely bag, and you look great!



handbagnovice said:


> Close up, half smile on first use. Small Croco Fino in Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 2688295
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Love this bag!  It's definitely on my list in bordeaux!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Ocean Blue, which looks like navy on my poopy phone camera in an unlit room.



GORG!  Don't you just love the ocean?  Looks just like mine only no pockets.  I am so tempted to get your bag also.........  hubby would kill me though


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> GORG!  Don't you just love the ocean?  Looks just like mine only no pockets.  I am so tempted to get your bag also.........  hubby would kill me though



I love the pocket style satchel! I want that style for the next one, if I dont change my mind.  Ocean blue is beyond beautiful in that style, if not the most.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally took the plastic off of Miss Bone... OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag.  I'm wearing her with black today testing out the color transfer. I was so excited to carry her that I didn't stain and rain protect her first. Again... OMG this bag is hands down my favorite!!! Can't wait to open Miss Ocean. I'm waiting to do an unboxing video on it so not opening it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2676657




Omg !!!! How beautiful !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !!!! How beautiful !!




Thanks girly!!! I'm loving her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel headed to the outlets today... No Dooney though!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

LOVE this look! You did good!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel headed to the outlets today... No Dooney though!!
> 
> View attachment 2691785



You are the epitome of casual summertime!
ur latest vid was great too, altho I think the DB fob looked more dynamic longer (I see that u shortened it)


----------



## RuedeNesle

QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;27113615]Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel at the outlets today... No Dooney though!!

View attachment 2691785

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Mornin'  (Afternoon?) PTB!

The satchel looks great with your outfit! I hope you enjoy/enjoyed the day shopping!

P.S. Your great mod shots are making it hard for me to be brave and post mod shots!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;27113615]Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel at the outlets today... No Dooney though!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691785





Mornin'  (Afternoon?) PTB!



The satchel looks great with your outfit! I hope you enjoy/enjoyed the day shopping!



P.S. Your great mod shots are making it hard for me to be brave and post mod shots![/QUOTE]


Thank u R!! Yes, I had a great day. Came back with a positive in my checking account. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; That's always good!

We want mod shots, we want mod shots!!! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> You are the epitome of casual summertime!
> ur latest vid was great too, altho I think the DB fob looked more dynamic longer (I see that u shortened it)




Thanks lady!!! I'm glad you liked the video. I actually didn't do anything to the fob... I don't think!! &#128513;&#128513;. I may make it longer. I see what you mean. I think it would look better about an inch longer since this is such a huge bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> LOVE this look! You did good!




Thanks DD!!  &#128515;.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mornin'  (Afternoon?) PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> The satchel looks great with your outfit! I hope you enjoy/enjoyed the day shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Your great mod shots are making it hard for me to be brave and post mod shots!




Thank u R!! Yes, I had a great day. Came back with a positive in my checking account. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; That's always good!

We want mod shots, we want mod shots!!! Lol[/QUOTE]

That's always good!

I'm working on mod shots. I take pics but when I preview them I think "OH, HE** NO!"


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel headed to the outlets today... No Dooney though!!
> 
> View attachment 2691785




PCan you are always so put together...you rock every bag and outfit...


----------



## DooneyDucky

I just watched one of your videos for the first time! You are so pretty! You remind me of one of my girlfriends. Going to go watch some more....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank u R!! Yes, I had a great day. Came back with a positive in my checking account. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; That's always good!
> 
> 
> 
> We want mod shots, we want mod shots!!! Lol





That's always good!



I'm working on mod shots. I take pics but when I preview them I think "OH, HE** NO!" [/QUOTE]


Lmbo!!! We only focus on the bags, so you r ok. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> PCan you are always so put together...you rock every bag and outfit...




Thanks so much girly! I I have to keep up with you ladies. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> I just watched one of your videos for the first time! You are so pretty! You remind me of one of my girlfriends. Going to go watch some more....




Aww.. Thank you DD!!! I hope you like my videos. I'm still an amateur and camera shy so don't judge to much. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## handbagnovice

Finally taking her outside. All the photos of bags and bows inspired me to try one! 





Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Finally taking her outside. All the photos of bags and bows inspired me to try one!
> 
> View attachment 2691873
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Sooo pretty!! The bow dresses her up beautifully.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pecan, I don't judge nobody except bad parents.  Even then I really shouldn't. 


Handbagnovice, your bag is soooo pretty with that bow!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel headed to the outlets today... No Dooney though!!
> 
> View attachment 2691785




Such a pretty outfit!  I love that dress. So summery and cute. Looks great with the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> Finally taking her outside. All the photos of bags and bows inspired me to try one!
> 
> View attachment 2691873
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




The scarf looks great on her!


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> The scarf looks great on her!


Thank you!!


----------



## handbagnovice

DooneyDucky said:


> Pecan, I don't judge nobody except bad parents.  Even then I really shouldn't.
> 
> 
> Handbagnovice, your bag is soooo pretty with that bow!


Thank you!


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty!! The bow dresses her up beautifully.


Thank you!!


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my 1975 Signature Satchel headed to the outlets today... No Dooney though!!
> 
> View attachment 2691785


Awesome summer outfit!  Everything goes together perfectly!!


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks so much girly! I I have to keep up with you ladies. &#128515;&#128515;



Your welcome but I am no fashionista believe me....


----------



## gatorgirl07

She's not a Dooney, but this is the bag I am carrying today.......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> She's not a Dooney, but this is the bag I am carrying today.......




She's pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> She's not a Dooney, but this is the bag I am carrying today.......




So cute!!! It's so unique.


----------



## Hollie91999

Just got these today and moved right on in!!!!! Love the Chelsea!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Just got these today and moved right on in!!!!! Love the Chelsea!!!!!



Pretty in pink!  Love


----------



## tryrenee

I have the cup cake tote, but my thumbs are hurting from its weight and just curious if anyone else has pain in their thumbs from the totes? mapleandwest.com/products/42459-cupcake-collection-tote-pink


----------



## Twoboyz

tryrenee said:


> I have the cup cake tote, but my thumbs are hurting from its weight and just curious if anyone else has pain in their thumbs from the totes? mapleandwest.com/products/42459-cupcake-collection-tote-pink




No, not in my thumbs, but I have shoulder tendinitis which is sometimes a killer. I would have never thought one would get thumb pain from a bag. How are you carrying it?


----------



## DooneyDucky

I carry my bag on my arm and if it's heavy and I've been shopping for a long time my arm starts aching.


----------



## seton

DooneyDucky said:


> I carry my bag on my arm and if it's heavy and I've been shopping for a long time my arm starts aching.



I rarely carry o n my arm. If your bags are heavy, you eventually get hyperextention that way.


----------



## alansgail

Does anyone have photos of the new cabbage rose satchel? I'd love to see a mod of it! It's on my wishlist in black.......


----------



## DooneyDucky

seton said:


> I rarely carry o n my arm. If your bags are heavy, you eventually get hyperextention that way.





Oh my! I had no idea. Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2696263




She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Vicmarie

SandraElle said:


> Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2696263




Beautiful !


----------



## DooneyDucky

Bee yoo tee full!


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous!





Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful !





DooneyDucky said:


> Bee yoo tee full!



Thank you whirlie-girlies.


----------



## Di 623

SandraElle said:


> Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2696263



GAAH! That is BEAUTIFUL! Can I borrow her? lol


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2696263




OMG......

This must be what they refer to when they call it purse porn

stunning color and picture


----------



## seton

SandraElle said:


> Alto Giovanna. Garsh...I lubber.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2696263




i think i lubbered a little too.


yesterday, i took her out for some tanning but it wasnt very sunny.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i think i lubbered a little too.
> 
> 
> yesterday, i took her out for some tanning but it wasnt very sunny.



Cute little satchel and I love that she suntans.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Seton, I love that bag more every time you post her. Is that sand Dillen or Alto?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Cute little satchel and I love that she suntans.







DooneyDucky said:


> Seton, I love that bag more every time you post her. Is that sand Dillen or Alto?



TY! It's MFF all vachetta. I also have the alto zipzip and I have posted comparison pix before. I use this one more bc it holds more and needs a lot of attention and fuss.


----------



## Nebo

Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.

I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop




I'm so happy for you. You could not beat that deal!  I love the whit with black. I can't wait to see more pictures and mods? (Wink wink)
Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop



You didn't break the ban... Dillard's did  congrats!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Love that Chelsea! I'm so jelly!


----------



## vanhornink

seton said:


> i think i lubbered a little too.
> 
> 
> yesterday, i took her out for some tanning but it wasnt very sunny.



I absolutely love this bag of yours...she must smell divine and wish she was mine... 



Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop



Very nice and what a deal..enjoy


----------



## Hollie91999

Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop



I just got the pink one on sale at Dillard's, I really love this bag!!!!!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, *but 97 with tax*, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop



They were giving them away !!!!!!!!!!
What's a girl to do............
but take your bags to breakfast

Congrats on such a beauty and a steal

I'm like  DD but  worse I am peanut butter & jelly and it really is Dillard's fault you had to get the bag.


----------



## Nebo

Hollie, pink one was  gorgeous! The deciding factor for me was the better price on the white/black one 

hopi- yeah, I couldnt say no, I dont want it when they were trying so hard to place her in (my) home


----------



## MaryBel

Cheating since Saturday with my Brahmin Carmela in Firecracker.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Cheating since Saturday with my Brahmin Carmela in Firecracker.




I love that red!  Love Brahmin's Croco.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616




Looks great on you Pcan! Beautiful


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616




You look great !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616





Looking gorgeous GF!
Love the satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love that red!  Love Brahmin's Croco.



Thanks TB! Actually it is orange!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616



Pcan -your looking stunning in your pic, also loved the white outfit pic with the signature 75 vanessa -  Very pretty look.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Cheating since Saturday with my Brahmin Carmela in Firecracker.



Love Carmela!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love Carmela!!





Thanks hopi!
I love her too but love Kathleen more. Pretty much the same shape but flat strap and zipper closure.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan -your looking stunning in your pic, also loved the white outfit pic with the signature 75 vanessa -  Very pretty look.




Thank you Girlfriend!! &#128513;&#128513;The Vanessa is a nice bag. It worked well when I used it as an overnight bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616


You look great. Love you black dress with the taupe bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

houstonm2198 said:


> You look great. Love you black dress with the taupe bag!




Thank you girlfriend!! &#128515;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616



You are glowing, girl! Love the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> You are glowing, girl! Love the bag.




Thank you N!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616



Beautiful as always...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> Beautiful as always...




  thanks girly!


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> thanks girly!



You are so welcome


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Yumm!!! Have a good day Miss Lady!! &#128515;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yumm!!! Have a good day Miss Lady!! &#55357;&#56835;


You too sunshine. That is ya new name Sunshine.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Miss Pink is out! You made me a believer in this color! Cant wait to nab the small one or the Bristol in this color  It looks so pretty!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



LOVE THIS COLOR - Beautiful picture of her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You too sunshine. That is ya new name Sunshine.




Lol... I'll take it!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Miss Pink is out! You made me a believer in this color! Cant wait to nab the small one or the Bristol in this color  It looks so pretty!


 
Thank lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> LOVE THIS COLOR - Beautiful picture of her.


 

Thanks H


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Here's my look for today! I'm wearing the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon collection (no longer in stock, but DB.com still carries the small size). I absolutely love this bag and have been wearing it daily since I bought it a few weeks ago! It's perfect for summer...


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection 

BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Pretty in pink today  Love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's my look for today! I'm wearing the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon collection (no longer in stock, but DB.com still carries the small size). I absolutely love this bag and have been wearing it daily since I bought it a few weeks ago! It's perfect for summer...




I love that little bag. The leather flap just adds a cute detail to the bag. It looks like it's comfortable too. Love your whole look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!




Lovely!! Cute little bag. It goes perfect with your outfit. Love the hair.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Cheating since Saturday with my Brahmin Carmela in Firecracker.



Love that one, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Taupe Dillen Leather Satchel today... I am soooooo lovin her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2700616



That bag is a winner, PTB!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty in pink today  Love the color!


 

Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> That bag is a winner, PTB!




Thank you girl!!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm loving her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



   Love!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> 
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!




Great bag and Mod shots!  I like the hangtag you switched to.  I took them off my 2 Editor's totes and used them on other bags.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Twoboyz said:


> I love that little bag. The leather flap just adds a cute detail to the bag. It looks like it's comfortable too. Love your whole look.



Thanks so much!  Yeah, I love this bag!  I fell in love with it at first site and HAD to have it...it's super comfy and carefree!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

RuedeNesle said:


> Great bag and Mod shots!  I like the hangtag you switched to.  I took them off my 2 Editor's totes and used them on other bags.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Yeah, the hangtags that were on the medium pocket cross body were so blah lol...no branding etc.  I don't know but I want to see a DB somewhere lol!  So, I switched it with another one I had from another bag.  Great minds think alike


----------



## DooneyNewbie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely!! Cute little bag. It goes perfect with your outfit. Love the hair.




Thank you!!!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



GORG!   This is next on my list of must-haves...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, MB!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





Gorgeous!



DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> 
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!




Love your whole outfit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit!


Thank you MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

DooneyNewbie said:


> GORG!   This is next on my list of must-haves...


Thanks Doll


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!!


----------



## hopi

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> *
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags *from a previous collection...I like this one better!



One of my fav DB hangtags, it goes perfectly with this bag,
this is the first time I have seen this bag IRL, 
it really is darling,


----------



## Nebo

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> 
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!



You look gorgeous! The bag is cute on you.


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> Soooo, I went out with my salmon medium pocket and went back home with the salmon inside the new chelsea shopper! I finally have the Chelsea! It was on sale in Dillards for 149 prior to tax and with extra 40% I ended up paying 97$ with tax!!! I just couldnt say no. When the SA said that the bag is not in fact 149, but 97 with tax, two women were following me around to see if I would return the bag on the shelf.
> 
> I have gone heads on in to breaking my bag ban, but at least it was such good deals! They had bubble gum pink with tan trim at 208$ -40% off. I will post just Chelsea in the chelsea shopper thread, for now  here she is with the salmon inside, chilling in ihop


 
Wow, congrats on a great deal, she's lovely!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

DooneyNewbie said:


> Here's another shot of today's look...the Medium Pocket Crossbody in Black from the Nylon Collection
> 
> BTW, I switched the hangtag with another one of my bag's hangtags from a previous collection...I like this one better!


You look so cute. Love the bag with you outfit!


----------



## vanhornink

Haven't left Disney dooney I love this bag


----------



## DooneyDucky

I would have a hard time leaving Disney, too. It's such a happy bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Haven't left Disney dooney I love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703254




So cute


----------



## DooneyNewbie

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

hopi said:


> One of my fav DB hangtags, it goes perfectly with this bag,
> this is the first time I have seen this bag IRL,
> it really is darling,



Yeah, I never saw this bag until at the store (TJ Maxx)...then, I looked it up and saw that it's only sold in the small size now so I had to get it.  Thanks!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Nebo said:


> You look gorgeous! The bag is cute on you.



Awww...thank you!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

houstonm2198 said:


> You look so cute. Love the bag with you outfit!



Thank you!  I've been obsessed with this bag since I got it...love it


----------



## vanhornink

DooneyDucky said:


> I would have a hard time leaving Disney, too. It's such a happy bag.



LOL yes I agree Disney is hard to leave the park and the bag, thanks.



Twoboyz said:


> So cute



Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

Miss Disney satchel out at Toyota this morning


----------



## miyacom

Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Toledo Mail Satchel.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Mail Satchel.



Love this bag and the color, your pic makes is really shine, 
it makes your kitchen even more beautiful - perfect shot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love this bag and the color, your pic makes is really shine,
> it makes your kitchen even more beautiful - perfect shot.



Thanks, girl.  The mail satchel is one of my favorite shapes.


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!




Gorgeous Miss Kelly


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Mail Satchel.




Seeing this beauty makes me wish I had gotten the black. She's a beauty. It is such an easy shape. Very functional.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Seeing this beauty* makes me wish I had gotten the black. She's a beauty. It is such an easy shape*. Very functional.



Twoboyz, I was thinking the exact same thing but I love Sarah's brown.


----------



## miyacom

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Miss Kelly



Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Twoboyz, I was thinking the exact same thing but I love Sarah's brown.




Oh my mistake. I thought Sarah's was black. I love the look of hers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my mistake. I thought Sarah's was black. I love the look of hers.



It's black, but the trim is dark brown.   Thanks, ladies.  :kiss:


----------



## vanhornink

miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!




I really love this green...and the leather is to die for..


----------



## miyacom

vanhornink said:


> I really love this green...and the leather is to die for..



Thanks,  she is so soft and slouchy! She gets so many looks and compliments.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!


Ooooh, I love that green!


----------



## Nebo

miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!



I had this one on my wish list for a while. She is a beauty! Love that charm!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Mail Satchel.



The leather looks so rich and shiny!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very soft and feminine- so pretty!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.



Oh how I love thee...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.




Oh my... Pretty! Never saw a Dillen Satchel in Fushia.


----------



## MaryBel

DooneyDucky said:


> Very soft and feminine- so pretty!




Thanks DD!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh how I love thee...




Thanks!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Pretty! Never saw a Dillen Satchel in Fushia.



Thank you! This is the original Dillen leather. The current Dillen leather was called Dillen 2 when the Dillen line was available. It's a different leather, smoother and a bit lighter. This was available only on the Dooney site in a few colors and then it was the OMG deal during one of the 12DOD sales. A few of us got it.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks DD!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is the original Dillen leather. The current Dillen leather was called Dillen 2 when the Dillen line was available. It's a different leather, smoother and a bit lighter. This was available only on the Dooney site in a few colors and then it was the OMG deal during one of the 12DOD sales. A few of us got it.




Wow, beautiful! Never seen one either.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Wow, beautiful! Never seen one either.





thank you Nebo!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.




Pretty!  That looks more like florentine than Dillen. She must be a really smooth Dillen.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty!  That looks more like florentine than Dillen. She must be a really smooth Dillen.




Thanks TB! 
This is the original Dillen leather, which was smooth and thinner than the Dillen 2, which is now called Dillen. I guess the original Dillen is now extinct


----------



## RuedeNesle

vanhornink said:


> Miss Disney satchel out at Toyota this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705742




I love the fun design on this satchel!



miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!




Beautiful!



MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Mail Satchel.





Hi Sarah!:kiss:


Another beauty!



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.




Hi MaryBel! 

I LOVE her!


----------



## miyacom

Nebo said:


> I had this one on my wish list for a while. She is a beauty! Love that charm!



Thanks! 







DooneyNewbie said:


> Ooooh, I love that green!


----------



## handbagnovice

miyacom said:


> Hanging out with my girl Kelly today!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## handbagnovice

MiaBorsa said:


> Toledo Mail Satchel.


Perfect picture!  This bag is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MaryBel!
> 
> I LOVE her!





Hey GF!
Thanks! I've found out that I love her more now than before. I started carrying it as a shoulder bag (with the strap doubled) and I'm really happy with it. I used to think she was too big. Not as a shoulder bag! Even the girls at the outlet were commenting on how ingenious was to carry it that way and were telling the customers there to check my bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Dillen satchel in fuchsia.



Oh man!  I'm gonna have to get mine out before fall.  I don't think I have even carried her in MONTHS!  Been obsessed with my ocean........


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oh man!  I'm gonna have to get mine out before fall.  I don't think I have even carried her in MONTHS!  Been obsessed with my ocean........





Girl, you need to give her some air time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks! I've found out that I love her more now than before. I started carrying it as a shoulder bag (with the strap doubled) and I'm really happy with it. I used to think she was too big. Not as a shoulder bag! Even the girls at the outlet were commenting on how ingenious was to carry it that way and were telling the customers there to check my bag.



What a great idea! I wouldn't be surprised if the next time you go to the outlet one of the display bags will have the straps doubled to show that as an option!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Girl, you need to give her some air time!



I know!  I haven't even thought about it until you showed your pic.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## hopi

Ms. Taupe Dillen


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen





The Dillens are out! I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen



Girlfriend, look at you!!      Taupe is fabulous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen



Hi Hopi!

Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen




Oh beautiful!!! I didn't know the satchel came taupe on taupe in Dillen???


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen




She's so pretty!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, you have been holding out on us with all these dillen matching trim bags! They are lovely. Gorgeous in taupe.


----------



## cheidel

hopi said:


> Ms. Taupe Dillen


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Yesterday. Forgot to upload the picture.  Picture is so so, but look, she has a halo  Crimson pocket bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Yesterday. Forgot to upload the picture.  Picture is so so, but look, she has a halo  Crimson pocket bag.



You're not helping Nebo lol gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> You're not helping Nebo lol gorgeous!



Thats the point! Honestly, if you do get this style you will not go wrong. It is beautiful. I was unsure of her, but now.. another love story.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I think I shall... and I will name her Nebo...lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think I shall... and I will name her Nebo...lol



Hahahahha, you are a riot, lady. I shall accept with honor :insertbritishaccent:


----------



## Twoboyz

You two are so funny and cute! 

Nebo, she sure is shining bright! She's beautiful!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Loving that "heavenly" bag, Nebo!


The Dillen taupe on taupe is so yummy! Like smooth hot cocoa!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Yesterday. Forgot to upload the picture.  Picture is so so, but look, she has a halo  Crimson pocket bag.



She does look glorious
Love the color
great picture


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think I shall... and I will name her Nebo...lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835




Oooh is she pretty!!! Love the bag charm. A nice clean touch to it. I'm glad you love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



Classic!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Yesterday. Forgot to upload the picture.  Picture is so so, but look, she has a halo  Crimson pocket bag.




Hi Nebo!



She looks like a "vision"!   Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835




Mornin' TB!


I love patent leather totes!  This makes me miss my white/black patent shopper I gave to my BFF when I was packing to move to CA.  But she sent me a pic of the two of them together and they both look very happy!


I love the key fob on the bag!





Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh is she pretty!!! Love the bag charm. A nice clean touch to it. I'm glad you love her.



Thanks Pcan! I was afraid the charm would scratch the patent at first, but I put it back on because it adds a little bling to the bag.  



MiaBorsa said:


> Classic!



Thanks GF!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks GF!



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> I love patent leather totes!  This makes me miss my white/black patent shopper I gave to my BFF when I was packing to move to CA.  But she sent me a pic of the two of them together and they both look very happy!
> 
> 
> I love the key fob on the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Morning RN!

Thanks! I love shine! I didn't know how much until I got this bag.  It's my first patent by Dooney & Bourke and I'm loving it. You were nice to BFF and she was nice to send the picture.  How cute! It's also the first time I'm trying a bag charm and I really like it.  Since I like shine, I also like bling!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, she looks so beautiful!  Love the black and white patent, love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, she looks so beautiful!  Love the black and white patent, love it!



Thanks Nebo.  I think the shine just adds to the richness of the colors (black mostly).  Black and white is one of my favorite color combos.  That's why I love your black and white chelsea so much.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



classy in black n white, friend.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> classy in black n white, friend.



Thanks Seton!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very pretty! I can't wait to add my patent drawstring to my collection!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Very pretty! I can't wait to add my patent drawstring to my collection!



Thanks DD.  I can't wait to see her when you do.


----------



## LittleLucy

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



Love this bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> Love this bag!!




Thanks LittleLucy!


----------



## lovethatduck

DooneyDucky said:


> Very pretty! I can't wait to add my patent drawstring to my collection!



I have the clementine/blue combo. Love the color; my one reservation is that it feels small for me, being plus size.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Too cute!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835


 
A lovely tote, and the charm looks great on her!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> A lovely tote, and the charm looks great on her!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I have the clementine/blue combo. Love the color; my one reservation is that it feels small for me, being plus size.




She's a cutie! Great colors.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



I love this, very nice and I love bags too that is open and I just grab what I need, most of the time even if they zip I do not zip my bags...enjoy...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



I almost got this bag in the clementine and blue version.  I want this combo, but not in the patent


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> She's a cutie! Great colors.



Thanks! She makes me smile. Ordered her from the mother company 'cuz ...  I don't know. Didn't check around. I really wanted a 2nd patent bag. She's adorable, just too small for me I think. Only carried her out once.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Yesterday. Forgot to upload the picture.  Picture is so so, but look, she has a halo  Crimson pocket bag.




Gorgeous!




Twoboyz said:


> I've got my "Racing Stripe" patent Lexington today, and everyday since I got her last Friday. I just don't want to move out. She's such an easy bag. Leave open and reach in and out for things. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 2709835



Wow, she sure looks pretty! I need to take a closer look next time I'm at the outlet!



lovethatduck said:


> I have the clementine/blue combo. Love the color; my one reservation is that it feels small for me, being plus size.




What a gorgeous color combination!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Wow, she sure looks pretty! I need to take a closer look next time I'm at the outlet!



Thanks MaryBel.  They are even prettier IRL and really cheap at the outlets now.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> I have the clementine/blue combo. Love the color; my one reservation is that it feels small for me, being plus size.



It is beautiful! I love the patent drawstrings and zip zips. I saw this one in watermelon I think. It was soooo smooth and juicy


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> I have the clementine/blue combo. Love the color; my one reservation is that it feels small for me, being plus size.



I love patent leather and I love your color combo! I was torn between the patent drawstring bag and the shopper. I purchased the shopper because I felt it would hold all my stuff better, but I liked how the drawstring bag looked on my shoulder.  I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my large Dooney Giraffe Sac today!  She has not been out in several months, bag and wallet were a birthday gift from hubby in 2007!!!!  Decided to give her an Apple Guard Conditioner massage yesterday to keep her looking good, have never treated the leather prior to yesterday, and she still looks new.  Another of my favorite Dooney's!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying my large Dooney Giraffe Sac today!  She has not been out in several months, bag and wallet were a birthday gift from hubby in 2007!!!!  Decided to give her an Apple Guard Conditioner massage yesterday to keep her looking good, have never treated the leather prior to yesterday, and she still looks new.  Another of my favorite Dooney's!!!



Love her and her matching accessories.  Oh, and I love how well she co-mingles with LV :giggles:  How nice of hubby to get you such a nice gift.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.




Oh wow!! Look at that patina!!! Sooooo beautiful. I have a natural bag but it looks nothing like this. Do you keep it in the sun?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!! Look at that patina!!! Sooooo beautiful. I have a natural bag but it looks nothing like this. Do you keep it in the sun?



Nope.  I keep her in her Dooney dust bag.     I have no fear, lol.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.



Heheheh, I was just looking at her online. Im looking trough dooney hobos/shoulder bags. So far I like medium zip hobo, side pocket hobo.. Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Heheheh, I was just looking at her online. Im looking trough dooney hobos/shoulder bags. So far I like medium zip hobo, side pocket hobo.. Very pretty!


I'm a sucker for a hobo.  I own her in black, too.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm a sucker for a hobo.  I own her in black, too.



Picture pls, when you have the time  Do you own the side pocket hobo? I really like how it looks, specially after its broken in. It has structure and just enough slouch.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Picture pls, when you have the time  Do you own the side pocket hobo? I really like how it looks, specially after its broken in. It has structure and just enough slouch.



Here she is...







And no, I don't own the side pocket hobo.  It's a cute bag, though.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I don't own the side pocket hobo.  It's a cute bag, though.



That is sooo pretty in black. Regular and small black satchels sometimes dont look nice (thin, plastic like leather). But you can tell that this leather is just so smooshy and nice. They are both beautiful, darling.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> That is sooo pretty in black. Regular and small black satchels sometimes dont look nice (thin, plastic like leather). But you can tell that this leather is just so smooshy and nice. They are both beautiful, darling.



Thanks.  I chose them first because they were the lightest weight of all the florentines at the time.  I don't like heavy bags, but I eventually couldn't resist the satchels.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Heheheh, I was just looking at her online. Im looking trough dooney hobos/shoulder bags. So far I like medium zip hobo, side pocket hobo.. Very pretty!



******* had a gorgeous rasp berry hobo with side pockets yesterday for 65% off and she said she smooth and perfect. .. just sayin


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.



Beautiful picture of your bag Sarah - She does look more special than ever -  love that you keep some your favs since your notorious for clearing land for space.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I don't own the side pocket hobo.  It's a cute bag, though.


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> ******* had a gorgeous rasp berry hobo with side pockets yesterday for 65% off and she said she smooth and perfect. .. just sayin



Nooooooooooooooooo. Dont say anything!  And that color is a nice neutral too. My friend got a raspberry twist strap and it is a gorgeous deep berry shade.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Beautiful picture of your bag Sarah - She does look more special than ever -  love that you keep some your favs since your notorious for clearing land for space.



Hey hopi!  Yeah, I have a "core group" of classics that I won't purge.      And thankfully, I've gotten a little more selective with my obses...  er... collecting.   My closet is just about maxed out.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo. Dont say anything!  And that color is a nice neutral too. My friend got a raspberry twist strap and it is a gorgeous deep berry shade.



Tempting isn't it?  lol I thought about it too... and the salmon she had... but I don't want to buy because it's a good deal. I want to get exactly what I want lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Tempting isn't it?  lol I thought about it too... and the salmon she had... but I don't want to buy because it's a good deal. I want to get exactly what I want lol



You said it GG. I have others on my mind, so the hobo will probably be a purchase for winter. I  need an easy shoulder bag, that will still look stylish.   Oh well, so many bags, so little time. It will come to me, eventually. Plus, I love to let certain styles simmer in my mind a bit, to be sure about them


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.




Beautiful Sarah!  The patina is gorgeous. The black one is pretty too.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Picture pls, when you have the time  Do you own the side pocket hobo? I really like how it looks, specially after its broken in. It has structure and just enough slouch.





Hey Nebo, I have the side pocket hobo. It's a nice bag but a bit bulky. I'll take some pics tomorrow when DH is not here


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Hey Nebo, I have the side pocket hobo. It's a nice bag but a bit bulky. I'll take some pics tomorrow when DH is not here



Yeeei, hahahaha. Great, darling. Thank you so much.  The contestants for my first shoulder bag are side pocket hobo, medium zip hobo and kingston.  I havent really found any in Dillen or pebbled that I like.. Analissa lock is not bad, just priced as Kingston so between the two I would get the K.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just dug out my very first florentine from March 2011, the medium hobo.  I'm loading her up for tomorrow; she's more beautiful now than when she was new.


 
Lovely bag, and beautiful patina!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow when DH is not here



My hubby gives me the side-eye when he sees me photographing handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful Sarah!  The patina is gorgeous. The black one is pretty too.





cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and beautiful patina!!!



Thanks, y'all.  :kiss:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gives me the side-eye when he sees me photographing handbags.




LMBO!!!  I guess that's why I'm not ready for another DH. Lol. Leave me alone and don't ask what's in the bag. Mind your own business. Yup, I need to stay single. Lol


----------



## cheidel

Oops forgot to post a pic when I posted the Dooney Giraffe Sac yesterday.  Also, found matching leather Giraffe print sneakers by Volatile a few years ago, I only wear them when I carry the bag.   Both work well with jeans, a solid color tee or tank top, or casual white shirt with jeans!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!!  I guess that's why I'm not ready for another DH. Lol. Leave me alone and don't ask what's in the bag. Mind your own business. Yup, I need to stay single. Lol



Hysterical!

You're already in a committed relationship,  PTB. And it's already a scandalous threesome--you, and Misters Dooney&Bourke. &#128518;


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Oops forgot to post a pic when I posted the Dooney Giraffe Sac yesterday.  Also, found matching leather Giraffe print sneakers by Volatile a few years ago, I only wear them when I carry the bag.   Both work well with jeans, a solid color tee or tank top, or casual white shirt with jeans!!!




Really cute! I can't believe you found those!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Hysterical!
> 
> 
> 
> You're already in a committed relationship,  PTB. And it's already a scandalous threesome--you, and Misters Dooney&Bourke. &#128518;




 lol!


----------



## Nebo

cheidel said:


> Oops forgot to post a pic when I posted the Dooney Giraffe Sac yesterday.  Also, found matching leather Giraffe print sneakers by Volatile a few years ago, I only wear them when I carry the bag.   Both work well with jeans, a solid color tee or tank top, or casual white shirt with jeans!!!



These are sooo awesome!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute! I can't believe you found those!


Thanks, I was very surprised at the time I found them!!!  But had to have them...


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> These are sooo awesome!


Thank you Nebo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Oops forgot to post a pic when I posted the Dooney Giraffe Sac yesterday.  Also, found matching leather Giraffe print sneakers by Volatile a few years ago, I only wear them when I carry the bag.   Both work well with jeans, a solid color tee or tank top, or casual white shirt with jeans!!!




Oh wow!!! You should post a pic. Is love to see how you put it together.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Hysterical!
> 
> 
> 
> You're already in a committed relationship,  PTB. And it's already a scandalous threesome--you, and Misters Dooney&Bourke. &#128518;




LMBO!!!! Lol. Lol. Too funny!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!!  I guess that's why I'm not ready for another DH. Lol. Leave me alone and don't ask what's in the bag. Mind your own business. Yup, I need to stay single. Lol



He empties the dishwasher so I guess he's worth it.      He doesn't care how many purses I buy; he just doesn't get the photography, haha.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Tell him the photography is so everyone else can see what Sarah has and want it, too.  Tell him we think you're SO LUCKY and make him feel like he's responsible in some way. lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> Tell him the photography is so everyone else can see what Sarah has and want it, too.  Tell him we think you're SO LUCKY and make him feel like he's responsible in some way. lol



   He doesn't really care what I do.  After 26 years, he's pretty much resigned to his fate.  LOL


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! You should post a pic. Is love to see how you put it together.


Ok, will do when I get a chance!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gives me the side-eye when he sees me photographing handbags.



My hubby does too!  With a little "stink eye" mixed in with it.  He doesn't really understand why I do this, even though I have explained it to him


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby gives me the side-eye when he sees me photographing handbags.



Mine tells me I spent too much time on bags!


----------



## Vicmarie

Sorry for the bad quality ! Look who I came home with yesterday ! $136 after sale and coupon ! I'm in super duper like....I hope I fall IN LOVE soon !


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Oops forgot to post a pic when I posted the Dooney Giraffe Sac yesterday.  Also, found matching leather Giraffe print sneakers by Volatile a few years ago, I only wear them when I carry the bag.   Both work well with jeans, a solid color tee or tank top, or casual white shirt with jeans!!!



that's awesome


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713458
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality ! Look who I came home with yesterday ! $136 after sale and coupon ! I'm in super duper like....I hope I fall IN LOVE soon !



Beautiful! I love me some zip zips!  That color is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713458
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality ! Look who I came home with yesterday ! $136 after sale and coupon ! I'm in super duper like....I hope I fall IN LOVE soon !



I love zip zip's. Is it sea foam? Beautiful bag. Try to do some mod shots, if you can for the MOD thread.


----------



## oldbaglover

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713458
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality ! Look who I came home with yesterday ! $136 after sale and coupon ! I'm in super duper like....I hope I fall IN LOVE soon !


That is super cute and I love the pebble leather!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713458
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality ! Look who I came home with yesterday ! $136 after sale and coupon ! I'm in super duper like....I hope I fall IN LOVE soon !




Really cute! Great deal. I too would love to see some mod shots.


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> Beautiful! I love me some zip zips!  That color is gorgeous, congrats!




Thanks !  I have been keeping my eye on her for awhile and when I saw her on clearance and I had a coupon I got so happy ! Then my husband says " get it!" So happy !


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> I love zip zip's. Is it sea foam? Beautiful bag. Try to do some mod shots, if you can for the MOD thread.




Mod thread ? I'd love to if I knew which thread  lol I'm gonna look for it ! It's the aqua color btw !


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Mod thread ? I'd love to if I knew which thread  lol I'm gonna look for it ! It's the aqua color btw !



It is right "up here" where you have this thread  Aqua is beautiful, love it!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I think you will LOVE the Zip Zip satchel! It's such a fun bag to carry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713666




She looks perfect on you!  So sunny and cheerful! I can't believe you thought you couldn't pull this off at one point. You both look great.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713666




I completely agree , she looks so good on you !


----------



## Vicmarie

hope you all have a great Saturday !


----------



## Nebo

Girls, awesome looks


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a great Saturday !




That's the perfect bag for you Vicmarie. The color is just beautiful. Love they aqua!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pecan, the salmon looks amazing with your skin tone.  I don't think I could pull it off but I would carry it if I wanted to anyway.


VicMarie, you are to stinkin' adorable. The aqua is perfect- so young and fun.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a great Saturday !




Work it girlfriend!! Love that Aqua! Now that is one color that I definitely couldn't pull off. I don't care what anybody says. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> Pecan, the salmon looks amazing with your skin tone.  I don't think I could pull it off but I would carry it if I wanted to anyway.
> 
> 
> VicMarie, you are to stinkin' adorable. The aqua is perfect- so young and fun.




Thank u GF! I am really enjoying carrying her today. She's almost as bright as the sun here.


----------



## lovethatduck

Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;

Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.  

She's no shrinking violet&#127872;

First time out for her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work it girlfriend!! Love that Aqua! Now that is one color that I definitely couldn't pull off. I don't care what anybody says. &#128515;




Yes you can! I'm pretty sure I've seen that color somewhere in your collection if maxi dresses


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> First time out for her.



That drawstring is a heartthrob of mine! Is yours pink or the hot pink?


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> 
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> 
> 
> First time out for her.




They are both gorgeous. Great pops of color!


----------



## handbagnovice

All smiles! 





Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> That drawstring is a heartthrob of mine! Is yours pink or the hot pink?



Label says "pink," but in reality and to my eye, hot pink!  The image shows true.


----------



## handbagnovice

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> 
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> 
> 
> First time out for her.




I love that pink one!!!! They look so cute together!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> All smiles!
> 
> View attachment 2713881
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Just beautiful!!! Is that the Teal?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> that's awesome


 
Thanks Seton!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713666


 
Gorgeous, such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a great Saturday !


 
Beautiful fun color!!!


----------



## cheidel

handbagnovice said:


> All smiles!
> 
> View attachment 2713881
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


 
Very pretty, and love the color!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, such a beautiful color!!!




Thank you C! She was so fun to carry today.


----------



## DooneyDucky

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> First time out for her.




Love that drawstring!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> All smiles!
> 
> View attachment 2713881
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a great Saturday !



Vicmarie
Darling picture, she looks perfect on you, just love the zipzip
she is the next on my list to get I am on the hunt for a soft pink.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713666





lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> First time out for her.





handbagnovice said:


> All smiles!
> 
> View attachment 2713881
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



LOVE the satchels and beautiful colors - everyone has been shopping - great stuff.


----------



## Vicmarie

hopi said:


> Vicmarie
> 
> Darling picture, she looks perfect on you, just love the zipzip
> 
> she is the next on my list to get I am on the hunt for a soft pink.




I love her ! I got stopped so many times yesterday to get compliments from women of all ages and my mom was carrying it around for awhile for me while I tangled my kids and it looks perfect on her too . I love how versatile they are. Thank you everyone for your kind words !


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm carrying my latest addition... Miss Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713666




Lovely!!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## AuntJulie

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty in pink retro drawstring!&#128092;
> 
> Just look at her holding her own next to the ocean blue, which admittedly is the belle of the ball here.
> 
> She's no shrinking violet&#127872;
> 
> First time out for her.



That pink is gorgeous!!  I just bought 3 small retro embossed Russell bags and almost got the pink.  Now I'm regretting it!  lol  So, so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

WOW! I haven't been away that long but I missed some beautiful bags! Still getting used to using my phone for the internet (sitting in a cafe in SF now ), so I'll just say a big CONGRATS to all who posted pics in the last few days! I enjoyed looking at all of them!
Thanks for sharing!

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## lovethatduck

AuntJulie said:


> That pink is gorgeous!!  I just bought 3 small retro embossed Russell bags and almost got the pink.  Now I'm regretting it!  lol  So, so pretty!  Congrats!



Thank you auntie! I just love saying that out loud. (Grinning widely).

I know what you mean! I saw these come early last year and passed them over. Stumbled on a yellow retro satchel on e-bay about 3 weeks ago and went on a wild goose chase for that bag. It's long gone, but the totes are back on clearance.  

The colors are so wildly fresh--I grabbed a yellow medium russell (along with the pink drawstring).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Salmon again today... I can't seem to put her down. &#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Salmon again today... I can't seem to put her down. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2715378




Beautiful pop if color! I'm glad you're loving her so much.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, I love all that salmon. The bigger  the bag, the more salmon eye candy


----------



## duckiesforme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Salmon again today... I can't seem to put her down. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2715378



you look lovely, that color bag is beautiful!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pop if color! I'm glad you're loving her so much.




Thanks TB... And yes, I'm very happy with her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duckiesforme said:


> you look lovely, that color bag is beautiful!!




Thank you girlfriend!!! I am loving her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, I love all that salmon. The bigger  the bag, the more salmon eye candy




Lol... Thank you girlfriend! That's what I said... You can never get enough Salmon!!! &#128515;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Using my navy nylon satchel for the rain we're having. She's such a great bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Using my navy nylon satchel for the rain we're having. She's such a great bag.




Beautiful! Love navy with the tan.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Love navy with the tan.


 Thank you! I'm so hooked to their nylon bags, I want to buy more hahah.


----------



## cheidel

eggtartapproved said:


> Using my navy nylon satchel for the rain we're having. She's such a great bag.


So cute, I have a navy nylon Victoria and I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you! I'm so hooked to their nylon bags, I want to buy more hahah.




I love Dooney Nylon as well. Such durable bags.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small Flo in Taupe


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2719411
> 
> Small Flo in Taupe



Oh she's pretty!!!
She looks nice and smooth. Taupe is so beautiful in Taupe.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2719411
> 
> Small Flo in Taupe




Hey there bag twin! She certainly looks familiar. Classic and pretty.


----------



## Nebo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2719411
> 
> Small Flo in Taupe



Twins! She is sooo smooth! Makes me want to load mine up for tomorrow


----------



## eggtartapproved

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2719411
> 
> Small Flo in Taupe



Beautiful! Makes me want to use my flo tmrw, weather pending.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh I love that! Congrats!


----------



## handbagnovice

Beautiful in taupe!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

eggtartapproved said:


> Using my navy nylon satchel for the rain we're having. She's such a great bag.


Love this bag! I have it in a couple colors myself!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

handbagnovice said:


> All smiles!
> 
> View attachment 2713881
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



This bag is gorgeous! What shade is this?


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2713680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all have a great Saturday !


I love this bag! I think the Zip Zip is becoming one of my faves...


----------



## eggtartapproved

DooneyNewbie said:


> Love this bag! I have it in a couple colors myself!



Oooh, I'd love to see! I'm new to the brand but have fallen in love fast!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see! I'm new to the brand but have fallen in love fast!




You are doomed girlfriend!! Lol...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are doomed girlfriend!! Lol...



You laugh... only because you know that you speak the truth!  lol


----------



## Springer

Running around with Mr. Blue today. I'm loving him the more I carry him. I love the contrast of the stitching against his color.


----------



## Springer

I'm having trouble uploading pictures


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gorgeous Springer!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> I'm having trouble uploading pictures





Beautiful!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous Springer!



Thank you! He gets to go camping with me this weekend.


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.  I have wanted the ocean color for so long.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My Two Tone Patent Lexington in Bubblegum and White. Love her! Pic is coming across orange on my phone but she is bubblegum lol


----------



## eggtartapproved

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are doomed girlfriend!! Lol...


I know lol. I'm already dreaming of my next purchases.


Springer said:


> I'm having trouble uploading pictures



This is beautiful, I'd love to get one in this color.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Using my orange small flo today! I love her so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> My Two Tone Patent Lexington in Bubblegum and White. Love her! Pic is coming across orange on my phone but she is bubblegum lol




I LOVE Patent bags! Enjoy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



Wow she is HAWT! Such a beautiful color. Love it!


ETA: The pic I quoted was eggtart's orange flo LMAO!


----------



## RuedeNesle

eggtartapproved said:


> Using my orange small flo today! I love her so much!





She's beautiful!  I'm so happy you're looking her and your other new Dooney bags!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Back in the classroom today with my ocean flo with pockets


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Back in the classroom today with my ocean flo with pockets



I'm still so incredibly jealous over this bag! This is the color I wanted (yours specifically) but there seems to be a wide range of shade in the ocean blue. Don't get me wrong, the "royal" shade ocean blue bags are gorgeous too but THIS is the color I wanted. That's what kept me from ordering her. 

So now I have to keep stalking your bag


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE Patent bags! Enjoy!



Ty


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm still so incredibly jealous over this bag! This is the color I wanted (yours specifically) but there seems to be a wide range of shade in the ocean blue. Don't get me wrong, the "royal" shade ocean blue bags are gorgeous too but THIS is the color I wanted. That's what kept me from ordering her.
> 
> So now I have to keep stalking your bag



This is why I keep posting pics for you GG.  This pic is a little darker than true life.......but it is darker than some of the others


----------



## Vicmarie

Pcans videos make me wanna do some vids of my own ! The first one I saw of hers was the red domed satchel ! I love that one !!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gilmoregirl said:


> Wow she is HAWT! Such a beautiful color. Love it!
> 
> 
> ETA: The pic I quoted was eggtart's orange flo LMAO!


thanks lol



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I'm so happy you're looking her and your other new Dooney bags!


thanks, i'm excited to find a new brand to love. I'm lucky (and unlucky) that I don't live closer to the outlet haha



gatorgirl07 said:


> Back in the classroom today with my ocean flo with pockets


I carries this exact same bag in the store with me while deciding on which ones to buy and i'm totally kicking myself for not getting it - it just didn't look right on me =( congrats, you have a really gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> My Two Tone Patent Lexington in Bubblegum and White. Love her! Pic is coming across orange on my phone but she is bubblegum lol



Nice!   I really like the Lexington.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Back in the classroom today with my ocean flo with pockets



Gorgeous, GG!!   It's strange that all these ocean blue bags look so different!   When they were in the stores, I never noticed any color variations.

Here's mine...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Pcans videos make me wanna do some vids of my own ! The first one I saw of hers was the red domed satchel ! I love that one !!!




Yay!!!! Let's see VM videos. That would be awesome!! Have I convinced you get??? 

I'm glad you enjoyed my video. I think that was my first Dooney video.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Running around with Mr. Blue today. I'm loving him the more I carry him. I love the contrast of the stitching against his color.




Gorgeous! Look at that electric blue! I like the contrast whip stitching too


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My Two Tone Patent Lexington in Bubblegum and White. Love her! Pic is coming across orange on my phone but she is bubblegum lol




Love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Using my orange small flo today! I love her so much!




Love that orange!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!!! Let's see VM videos. That would be awesome!! Have I convinced you get???
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed my video. I think that was my first Dooney video.




That was the first purse video I ever watched, and the first of Pcan's. Loved it and the bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I think Pcan's videos were the first ones that I watched too  she has a natural talent!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, GG!!   It's strange that all these ocean blue bags look so different!   When they were in the stores, I never noticed any color variations.
> 
> Here's mine...


I love this color so much, i'd be so happy to get my hands on one.



Twoboyz said:


> Love that orange!


Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think Pcan's videos were the first ones that I watched too  she has a natural talent!




You guys are making my blush... Stop!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> You guys are making my blush... Stop!!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, such gorgeous bags! I love the pink/white lexi, orange and blue flos are so vibrant!


----------



## hopi

After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:

Today my Chamois Dillen


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen



Omg I LOVE that bag. gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen




Love that beautiful bag and color combo. I have never seen that style. I'd say it was a good dive.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen




I "almost" bought this bag so many times! My mind told me it wouldn't fit all my day to day stuff, but my heart said .  I don't have to tell you I was jonesin' for it in red!


Congrats on your willpower and closet diving for this beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen





RuedeNesle said:


> I "almost" bought this bag so many times! My mind told me it wouldn't fit all my day to day stuff, but my heart said .  I don't have to tell you I was jonesin' for it in red!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your willpower and closet diving for this beauty!




See what you made me do?  I went on ebay just to see if a red one was available!   (I'm backing away from ebay now and going back to curl up in my corner. )


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f1b78195


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I "almost" bought this bag so many times! My mind told me it wouldn't fit all my day to day stuff, but my heart said .  I don't have to tell you I was jonesin' for it in red!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your willpower and closet diving for this beauty!



Lol I was the same way and also wanted the red...and I've been kicking myself in the bum all morning since I saw her post this!

I'm still crying over the Teardrop hobo


----------



## Pixie RN

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen



Absolutely love that bag! Have it in the Zebra leather. One of my all time favorite Dooney's.


----------



## eggtartapproved

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen



That is a goooooorgeous bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol I was the same way and also wanted the red...and I've been kicking myself in the bum all morning since I saw her post this!
> 
> * I'm still crying over the Teardrop hobo*




 Nice pun!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Nice pun!



 lol


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg I LOVE that bag. gorgeous!



Thanks Gilmoregirl



Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol I was the same way and also wanted the red...and I've been kicking myself in the bum all morning since I saw her post this!
> 
> I'm still* crying over the Teardrop hobo*


too cute


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Love that beautiful bag and color combo. I have never seen that style. I'd say it was a good dive.



Thanks Twoboys
We probably all need to do a bit more swimming


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> See what you made me do?  I went on ebay just to see if a red one was available!   (I'm backing away from ebay now and going back to curl up in my corner. )
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f1b78195





RuedeNesle said:


> I "almost" bought this bag so many times! My mind told me it wouldn't fit all my day to day stuff, but my heart said .  I don't have to tell you I was jonesin' for it in red!
> 
> Congrats on your willpower and closet diving for this beauty!




SIUMOM
I remember when Teardrop was in Carsons and I had a black and red in my hand to go but put them back waiting  the price to drop.

Obviously after seeing your Ebay find they haven't. Girl go in that sea of red closet of yours and uncurl


----------



## hopi

eggtartapproved said:


> That is a goooooorgeous bag


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## hopi

Pixie RN said:


> Absolutely love that bag! Have it in the Zebra leather. One of my all time favorite Dooney's.



How have you been Pixie RN -Zebra is big this fall break that baby out!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen



Love this bag!  If you decide you don't want her anymore......I take orphans &#128522;


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> SIUMOM
> I remember when Teardrop was in Carsons and I had a black and red in my hand to go but put them back waiting  the price to drop.
> 
> Obviously after seeing your Ebay find they haven't. Girl go in that sea of *red closet of yours and uncurl*




Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Pixie RN

Hi Hopi, 
I've been doing well, thank you for asking. Got to go home in June (NC and Va.), had not been able to go for 30 years. Wow, culture shock. I love your new Madison Zebra. I looked at that bag numerous times, but the back of my mind was saying, "Linda, you mess it up the first week, probably spilling Diet Coke on it in the car." My regret of purchasing the Zebra Teardrop was that I did not purchase a Zebra wallet. I use my Florentine Chestnut with it and that seems to work well. I do need to pull that puppy out and start using her. She's been all bundled up in her pillowcase, sleeping for quite awhile. The animal prints are all over the place a again this fall. Saw lots of them in Nordstrom's last weekend in Tx. They didn't have any Dooney's, just a couple of Eva bags. I bought a large Camilla in saddle about a month ago, and have sent a trade in, but dont't know what to buy. I was going to start a thread about suggestions, so if you and the ladies have any thoughts, suggestions, I would certainly appreciate it!


----------



## hopi

Pixie RN said:


> Hi Hopi,
> I've been doing well, thank you for asking. *Got to go home in June (NC and Va.*),* had not been able to go for 30 years. Wow, culture shock*. I love your new Madison Zebra. I looked at that bag numerous times, but the back of my mind was saying, "Linda, you mess it up the first week, probably spilling Diet Coke on it in the car." My regret of purchasing the Zebra Teardrop was that I did not purchase a Zebra wallet. I use my Florentine Chestnut with it and that seems to work well. I do need to pull that puppy out and start using her. She's been all bundled up in her pillowcase, sleeping for quite awhile. The animal prints are all over the place a again this fall. Saw lots of them in Nordstrom's last weekend in Tx. They didn't have any Dooney's, just a couple of Eva bags. I bought a large Camilla in saddle about a month ago, and have sent a trade in, but dont't know what to buy. I was going to start a thread about suggestions, so if you and the ladies have any thoughts, suggestions, I would certainly appreciate it!




Pixie RN
It ironic how life interferes with life. We can never really go back but it's so nice just to visit. Glad you made that happen.  
You know Sarah has her pulse  (and hands ) on every line out there but these other ladies have great taste and are shoppers so I  am sure they will have some want lists they will share.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks, I needed that!



Someone has to keep you in line


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this bag!  If you decide you don't want her anymore......I take orphans &#128522;



Thanks gatorgirl,
I have a twin who feels my home is her mall and she buys me a large cup of DD everyday, I would never hear the end of her - blah , blah ,blah


----------



## Nebo

Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.



Simply gorgeous! Perfect summer outfit


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Someone has to keep you in line


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.




A beautiful bag and a great Summer outfit!  Enjoy the BBQ!


----------



## cheidel

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen


 
Lovely, and I always did love that color.  I was drooling over this bag once, but just didn't think it was large enough to carry all my stuff!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> Today my Chamois Dillen


    Oh, my.  That is such a beauty, hopi.  I always loved that silhouette and still regret not buying the navy.   Just beautiful.  Sigh.



hopi said:


> You know Sarah has her pulse  (and hands ) on every line out there


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.



Very summery look!  Have fun.


----------



## RebeccaJ

hopi said:


> After learning about the flash sale yesterday and seeing such great prices - that nervous twitch really does set in.  My problems is that I have several of those Dooneys in my closet and others that just were in different colors. So to calm my nerves - I did the closet dive -  some of my Dooney's look brand new and I just don't want to buy to buy - my resolve is to carry all of my Dooneys in during the next 2 months (unless there is another great sale):lolots:
> 
> Today my Chamois Dillen



That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.




You look do cute and pulled together. With the shoes and bag you could pair the two with just about everything. Love the look and have fun at the barbecue


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.



Beautiful bag Nebo. Would you say that this picture you posted represents the real life color of the salmon well? I am anticipating what mine will look like.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.




Beautiful... The shoes and bag are a perfect couple.


----------



## Pixie RN

You look so good, ready to enjoy and have fun at your BBQ!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you so much ladies! The BBQ/pool party was in Texas. The humidity was killing me, I was coughing the entire time, got a massive migraine, but it was still fun to talk to some people.  I got lots of comments on the bag, everybody loves this bag. Its something in the color.

Springer, I do believe it represents the color good. You have a thread reveal of this bag under my name. Salmon is a cream orange, while the orange is true, redish orange.

I need more medium pocket flo's in fun colors! They are a perfect bag when you just need a couple of things with you.


----------



## Esquared72

My new Winged Toledo Shopper


----------



## Gilmoregirl

eehlers said:


> My new Winged Toledo Shopper



Your bag makes me want to eat chocolate!  It's just so yummy!


----------



## Esquared72

Gilmoregirl said:


> Your bag makes me want to eat chocolate!  It's just so yummy!




Thanks! Perhaps I should add a marshmallow as a charm... It does kinda look like hot cocoa!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

eehlers said:


> Thanks! Perhaps I should add a marshmallow as a charm... It does kinda look like hot cocoa!



 it does give that warm feeling!


----------



## Nebo

eehlers said:


> My new Winged Toledo Shopper



The color looks so nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

eehlers said:


> My new Winged Toledo Shopper




Love it. So pretty. I think a marshmallow charm would be perfect!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much ladies! The BBQ/pool party was in Texas. The humidity was killing me, I was coughing the entire time, got a massive migraine, but it was still fun to talk to some people.  I got lots of comments on the bag, everybody loves this bag. Its something in the color.
> 
> Springer, I do believe it represents the color good. You have a thread reveal of this bag under my name. Salmon is a cream orange, while the orange is true, redish orange.
> 
> I need more medium pocket flo's in fun colors! They are a perfect bag when you just need a couple of things with you.



I have now stalked your bag. It is gorgeous! What a pretty shade of orange. That shade will go nicely this fall with my hooded sweatshirts that sport my fav college football team since one of their colors is orange. It will be the first time my bag has ever matched my clothes!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> What a pretty shade of orange. That shade will go nicely this fall with my hooded sweatshirts that sport my fav college football team since one of their colors is orange.



Oh, dear.  Who do you pull for?  There are a lot if teams with orange.......


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My new Winged Toledo Shopper


It's beautiful, like dark, rich chocolate!


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oh, dear.  Who do you pull for?  There are a lot if teams with orange.......



Virginia Tech. Go Hokies!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Virginia Tech. Go Hokies!



OK.  I can live with that &#128539;


----------



## gatorgirl07

This was my bag from yesterday......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> This was my bag from yesterday......




Looking cute with your ocean double pocket satchel and your white sandals.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> This was my bag from yesterday......



Thank you for sharing pictures of my bag with me... I like to see how she's doing  lol


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> This was my bag from yesterday......



Oceeeeaaan, so pretty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Looking cute with your ocean double pocket satchel and your white sandals.



Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures of my bag with me... I like to see how she's doing  lol



It's wonderful that we can co-parent.....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's wonderful that we can co-parent.....



Ahahahaha :giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous satchel, GG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> This was my bag from yesterday......



Beautiful bag GG! I love it with your outfit!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thanks gals &#128522;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Chilling at the hospital (just tests) still trying to get a good pic of the color lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Chilling at the hospital (just tests) still trying to get a good pic of the color lol




I hope all goes well today  Wow, gorgeous!  It's almost like when they add blue to black to make it a richer black. Really pretty and I bet she goes with everything.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I hope all goes well today  Wow, gorgeous!  It's almost like when they add blue to black to make it a richer black. Really pretty and I bet she goes with everything.



I think she will go with most of what I wear.  I wanted the navy/dark blue for winter when I am strictly denim. Today is just faded jeans and a pink tee and she coordinates beautifully


----------



## Nebo

GatorG, she looks really pretty! How do you like the style so far?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Chilling at the hospital (just tests) still trying to get a good pic of the color lol



Sigh.     She almost looks dark smoky gray on my monitor.  Probably the hospital florescent lights.  So pretty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> GatorG, she looks really pretty! How do you like the style so far?



I absolutely love it!


----------



## Pixie RN

Just love seeing pictures of the pretty Florentines, ladies. I don't own anything in the Ocean, do in the Royal Blue, or Black. Enjoy.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new baby after Walmart.  We are tuckered out


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby after Walmart.  We are tuckered out



She is gorgeous! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby after Walmart.  We are tuckered out




So pretty! I want one


----------



## Nebo

So beautiful! I'll have to wait until its on a sale in the outlets, but gray should be in my future and closet 

I wonder if they will make gray a core color or a fashion color?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> So beautiful! I'll have to wait until its on a sale in the outlets, but gray should be in my future and closet
> 
> I wonder if they will make gray a core color or a fashion color?




I was wondering the same. I sure would love to get that grey at 50-65% off  it likely wouldn't be until next spring I would imagine. Then there is always Black Friday and Christmas sales ahead with additional % off.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering the same. I sure would love to get that grey at 50-65% off  it likely wouldn't be until next spring I would imagine. Then there is always Black Friday and Christmas sales ahead with additional % off.



I hope the 12 DoD don't stink this year......I would love to get some great bags this time


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hope the 12 DoD don't stink this year......I would love to get some great bags this time




Me too. I was new to Dooney and the forum last year so I'm excited for this year.


----------



## MaryBel

With all the talk about ocean and my head trying to figure out if I really need another flo in ocean, I had to get my 3 ocean bags to compare colors. I had not noticed but the quilted shopper and the Bristol are a bit darker than my tassel satchel. Decided to switch into my tassel satchel. What do you think, do I need a large flo in ocean? would it be too similar to this one?


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> With all the talk about ocean and my head trying to figure out if I really need another flo in ocean, I had to get my 3 ocean bags to compare colors. I had not noticed but the quilted shopper and the Bristol are a bit darker than my tassel satchel. Decided to switch into my tassel satchel. What do you think, do I need a large flo in ocean? would it be too similar to this one?



Yes and no. If you want to have smaller handles to carry, thats all the difference to me.

Regular flo also looks a little less casual then the tassel bag.


Btw, thats a really pretty OBlue. I was talking to Donney SA yesterday how there are so many different shades and hues of Ocean Blue.


----------



## Nebo

Also, a bit off topic on this thread, but this bag in black is 50% off, it comes down to 199$, if somebody is looking for a black flo.


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby after Walmart.  We are tuckered out



Beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> With all the talk about ocean and my head trying to figure out if I really need another flo in ocean, I had to get my 3 ocean bags to compare colors. I had not noticed but the quilted shopper and the Bristol are a bit darker than my tassel satchel. Decided to switch into my tassel satchel. What do you think, do I need a large flo in ocean? would it be too similar to this one?



She's beautiful, MB.      You can really get a great deal on the large flo right now, so if you want her...go for it.  You know you love your blue bags!!!


----------



## Springer

Today I am carrying Mr. blue, my regular flo in ocean


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new baby after Walmart.  We are tuckered out



Swoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!!!!         So beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying Mr. blue, my regular flo in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2727235



Fabulous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> With all the talk about ocean and my head trying to figure out if I really need another flo in ocean, I had to get my 3 ocean bags to compare colors. I had not noticed but the quilted shopper and the Bristol are a bit darker than my tassel satchel. Decided to switch into my tassel satchel. What do you think, do I need a large flo in ocean? would it be too similar to this one?




Very pretty MaryBel. I think it depends. If you really love the color and have the budget then I say get the satchel. For me, I don't think I would. I am trying to be selective and not too similar because I have to watch spending. This is coming from someone who just got two 1975 sig bags!  Well, I said try....,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying Mr. blue, my regular flo in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2727235




Love him... He's pebbled like mine and so carefree!!


----------



## tlo

In anticipation of the arrival of my gray Kingston, I'm carrying Kingston in Chestnut.  The plastic has been removed, just to lazy to take another pic!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> In anticipation of the arrival of my gray Kingston, I'm carrying Kingston in Chestnut.  The plastic has been removed, just to lazy to take another pic!!



   OMG, that chestnut is gorgeous!!  Even with the plastic!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that chestnut is gorgeous!!  Even with the plastic!!



Thanks GF!!!  I think you need a Chestnut Kingston!


Chestnut has always been my favorite color in the Florentine line.  But Gray may change that.  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Thanks GF!!!  I think you need a Chestnut Kingston!
> 
> Chestnut has always been my favorite color in the Florentine line.  But Gray may change that.  LOL



I would definitely consider the chestnut Kingston, but I ordered the chestnut Chelsea yesterday!   Now on the wallet search!!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Yes and no. If you want to have smaller handles to carry, thats all the difference to me.
> 
> Regular flo also looks a little less casual then the tassel bag.
> 
> 
> Btw, thats a really pretty OBlue. I was talking to Donney SA yesterday how there are so many different shades and hues of Ocean Blue.




I don't miss the small handles, I think it is more the longer strap/x body part of it that I like, plus the whole flo style is pretty. 


Thanks, I got this bag over a year ago. The last ones I got a couple of months ago are a bit darker/greener. I like this shade better.



MiaBorsa said:


> She's beautiful, MB.      You can really get a great deal on the large flo right now, so if you want her...go for it.  You know you love your blue bags!!!





I know, that's why it keeps getting on my head. 



Springer said:


> Today I am carrying Mr. blue, my regular flo in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2727235




Oh, and pics like this make me want it even more....gorgeous color!



Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty MaryBel. I think it depends. If you really love the color and have the budget then I say get the satchel. For me, I don't think I would. I am trying to be selective and not too similar because I have to watch spending. This is coming from someone who just got two 1975 sig bags!  Well, I said try....,





I'm too trying to be good, that's why I'm thinking it so much, otherwise I would already have her in my arms. I love the color!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I would definitely consider the chestnut Kingston, but I ordered the chestnut Chelsea yesterday!   Now on the wallet search!!



I have a chestnut flo and kingston.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ootd--school teacher edition.  Featuring the grey Kingston!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> In anticipation of the arrival of my gray Kingston, I'm carrying Kingston in Chestnut.  The plastic has been removed, just to lazy to take another pic!!




Perfection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I have a chestnut flo and kingston.



   You know I loves me some BROWN!!!   I have the medium pocket satchel in chestnut, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ootd--school teacher edition.  Featuring the grey Kingston!



So pretty, GG.  I just love that gray.


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ootd--school teacher edition.  Featuring the grey Kingston!



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> You know I loves me some BROWN!!!   I have the medium pocket satchel in chestnut, too.



We just love brown honey!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MaryBel said:


> With all the talk about ocean and my head trying to figure out if I really need another flo in ocean, I had to get my 3 ocean bags to compare colors. I had not noticed but the quilted shopper and the Bristol are a bit darker than my tassel satchel. Decided to switch into my tassel satchel. What do you think, do I need a large flo in ocean? would it be too similar to this one?


 I'm obsessing after anything in ocean right now, so my answer is YES u need another flo lol.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying Mr. blue, my regular flo in ocean
> 
> View attachment 2727235


I SO very much want this bag, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm using my Bristol in natural today. Love this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm using my Bristol in natural today. Love this bag.




Bristol is so pretty! Glad you're loving her


----------



## Esquared72

Still carrying my Toledo winged shopper. I adore this bag!!


----------



## Nebo

Lovely bags, ladies! Two days in a row with Miss Ivy!


----------



## Twoboyz

eehlers said:


> Still carrying my Toledo winged shopper. I adore this bag!!





Nebo said:


> Lovely bags, ladies! Two days in a row with Miss Ivy!



Pretty bags ladies!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oh my! Gray is not my usual color but that Kingston is TDF!


----------



## flik

Nebo said:


> Also, a bit off topic on this thread, but this bag in black is 50% off, it comes down to 199$, if somebody is looking for a black flo.



Is that the sale price for the regular/large flo? Super wow! Do you also know if it's shipable? Much thanks.


----------



## Nebo

flik said:


> Is that the sale price for the regular/large flo? Super wow! Do you also know if it's shipable? Much thanks.



No, it was a comment on the double tassel satchel, not the regular flo. They will have some discount like up to 50 off on core colors fro certain holidays, but most of the bags we like ( regular flos etc), are not shippable or its only an in store offer.

Sorry, darling.


----------



## Redwood Forest

eehlers said:


> Still carrying my Toledo winged shopper. I adore this bag!!


That shopper is lovely!  Is it chestnut?  TIA.


----------



## LittleLucy

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm using my Bristol in natural today. Love this bag.



Bag twins  I love this bag!!!  I ordered the bristol and small flo and sent the flo back.  The Bristol was the winner for me!  It's a little bigger than I am used to carrying (small bag gal).  I am kind of hoping they come out with a mini/small Bristol.


----------



## Esquared72

Redwood Forest said:


> That shopper is lovely!  Is it chestnut?  TIA.




Thanks! It is Chestnut.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Lovely bags, ladies! Two days in a row with Miss Ivy!



Dooney knows how to do the perfect Ivy...
I wouldn't change out of her either!!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> In anticipation of the arrival of my gray Kingston, I'm carrying Kingston in Chestnut.  The plastic has been removed, just to lazy to take another pic!!



HEY T

Stunning
Love the way the Chestnut  melds perfectly with your house setting. Those colorings warm my heart! = Looking forward to your gray.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Salmon again, with my usual coral wedges, jeans and a T, for a BBQ at a friends house.




The shoes are so pretty and with the bag & jeans -  Darling


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I don't miss the small handles, I think it is more the longer strap/x body part of it that I like, plus the whole flo style is pretty.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I got this bag over a year ago. The last ones I got a couple of months ago are a bit darker/greener. I like this shade better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why it keeps getting on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and pics like this make me want it even more....gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too trying to be good, that's why I'm thinking it so much, otherwise I would already have her in my arms. I love the color!



At $139 plus t&s, you're best in class for getting full value at 1/3 of retail price. 

Best time to fiil our closets with wish list flos.


----------



## eggtartapproved

LittleLucy said:


> Bag twins  I love this bag!!!  I ordered the bristol and small flo and sent the flo back.  The Bristol was the winner for me!  It's a little bigger than I am used to carrying (small bag gal).  I am kind of hoping they come out with a mini/small Bristol.



I would buy it! Lol


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> HEY T
> 
> Stunning
> Love the way the Chestnut  melds perfectly with your house setting. Those colorings warm my heart! = Looking forward to your gray.



Hey hopi!!!

How are you?  It's good to hear from you.  Thank you so much!  I'm hoping to get my gray Monday or Tuesday.  All the pictures of it are making me drool!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, and trying out different wallets with her.  Still loving the woven Tessuta wallet.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, but I'm too lazy to change wallets so still carrying the woven Tessuta.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!




Oh my god it's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the first time I'm seeing this color outside of the dooney site . You must be in heaven !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my god it's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the first time I'm seeing this color outside of the dooney site . You must be in heaven !



Aw, thank you VicMarie!  I really am loving the gray.  Several ladies bought them on QVC's clearance a few days ago after seeing GatorGirl's beautiful bag.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, and trying out different wallets with her.  Still loving the woven Tessuta wallet.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!



OMG!!!!!  That takes my breath!!!!

I just ordered the Tessuta wallet in coffee and red.  I'm hoping my gray Kingston will be here Monday.

Enjoy honey!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, and trying out different wallets with her.  Still loving the woven Tessuta wallet.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!




Stunning combo!!!! I'm not a Kingston girl because she just doesn't sit right on me but you ladies are killing it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge! 

Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



Gorgeous!!!  Looks so good against the black!  I hope you feel better!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OMG!!!!!  That takes my breath!!!!
> 
> I just ordered the Tessuta wallet in coffee and red.  I'm hoping my gray Kingston will be here Monday.
> 
> Enjoy honey!!!!


  Thanks, chickie!!  :kiss:   I can't WAIT for you to get your hands on those wallets!!!   You are going to love them.   (And of course, your new gray K!!)




PcanTannedBty said:


> Stunning combo!!!! I'm not a Kingston girl because she just doesn't sit right on me but you ladies are killing it.


Thanks so much, girl!   You know, I never wanted a Kingston either until I saw the gray!!  I always called it the "MOM JEANS purse".      And now I have one, hahahaha!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



Look at you, workin' that gorgeous bag!      I'm glad you are feeling a little better; I'm sure that beautiful bag lifts your spirits.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



I think it's spot on. The long clean lines of the black jumpsuit suits your tall frame, and the salmon adds a nice dollop of color. Each complements the other. 

(It looks orangey in the picture, but we all know it'more a delicious sherbet creamsicle.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie!!  :kiss:   I can't WAIT for you to get your hands on those wallets!!!   You are going to love them.   (And of course, your new gray K!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, girl!   You know, I never wanted a Kingston either until I saw the gray!!  I always called it the "MOM JEANS purse".      And now I have one, hahahaha!!!




LMBO!!!! Lol.  Too funny!!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. *This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> *
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



It's probably cause your looking tiny...
Beautiful bag and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hanging out at best buy with the grey Kingston again.......she goes really well with 'gator' blue &#128525;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



Good to see you back  Love the salmon as always! I'm with Miss Ivy again today. She just went sooo well with my new Isola gold flat sandals.

I love the nail color darling!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out at best buy with the grey Kingston again.......she goes really well with 'gator' blue &#128525;



Goes well with everything!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stunning combo!!!! I'm not a Kingston girl because she just doesn't sit right on me but you ladies are killing it.



I love that combo!  I am looking for a wallet in grey that I Like, but I am using the mk tiger print wallet I have and it looks FAB


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Goes well with everything!



I agree


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie!!  :kiss:   I can't WAIT for you to get your hands on those wallets!!!   You are going to love them.   (And of course, your new gray K!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, girl!   You know, I never wanted a Kingston either until I saw the gray!!  I always called it the "MOM JEANS purse".      And now I have one, hahahaha!!!



I'm loving my "mom jeans" chestnut.  LMAO


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out at best buy with the grey Kingston again.......she goes really well with 'gator' blue &#128525;



You started a run on QVC
That grey looks great all the time


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love that combo!  I am looking for a wallet in grey that I Like, but I am using the mk tiger print wallet I have and it looks FAB



You are rockin' it, GG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I'm loving my "mom jeans" chestnut.  LMAO


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> You started a run on QVC
> That grey looks great all the time



Lol.  I doubt I started it







MiaBorsa said:


> You are rockin' it, GG!



Thanks Sarah.  I try to look decent while out.....


----------



## cheidel

Love those colors.......!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Still carrying my Toledo winged shopper. I adore this bag!!





Nebo said:


> Lovely bags, ladies! Two days in a row with Miss Ivy!




Love those colors......enjoy!!!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232




Miss Salmon is just stunning!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, and trying out different wallets with her.  Still loving the woven Tessuta wallet.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!




She's a beauty and the wallet is perfect. Love the color variations in the weave.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie!!  :kiss:   I can't WAIT for you to get your hands on those wallets!!!   You are going to love them.   (And of course, your new gray K!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, girl!   You know, I never wanted a Kingston either until I saw the gray!!  I always called it the "MOM JEANS purse".      And now I have one, hahahaha!!!




Hahaha, it is totally a Mom Jeans bag! Leave it to Peter Dooney to make Mom Jeans look cool.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232




Gorgeous with your black outfit. I think also because it's closer to the camera it's looking huge. I hope you had a good time getting out and you're feeling better.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out at best buy with the grey Kingston again.......she goes really well with 'gator' blue &#128525;




She looks great on you! I love it with the blue! I need this bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> She looks great on you! I love it with the blue! I need this bag.



I think everyone needs this bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty and the wallet is perfect. Love the color variations in the weave.





Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, it is totally a Mom Jeans bag! Leave it to Peter Dooney to make Mom Jeans look cool.



Thanks!   To me, when I look at the bag straight on, the stitching and rivets look like jeans with pockets, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Look at you, workin' that gorgeous bag!      I'm glad you are feeling a little better; I'm sure that beautiful bag lifts your spirits.




Thank you girlfriend... Yes it did!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous with your black outfit. I think also because it's closer to the camera it's looking huge. I hope you had a good time getting out and you're feeling better.




Yes, that was it... I told my friend to focus on the bag and she did exactly that!! Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!       I moved into my BEAUTIFUL new gray Kingston, and trying out different wallets with her.  Still loving the woven Tessuta wallet.    Have a great Saturday, everyone!




Gorgeous! 
That wallet is simply breathtaking! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232




Nice to hear your feeling better! You are looking gorgeous as always! Hope you continue to get better! Miss flo looks really pretty on you with that outfit and looove your nails...awesome color!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out at best buy with the grey Kingston again.......she goes really well with 'gator' blue &#128525;



Love how it looks with the blue!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Good to see you back  Love the salmon as always! I'm with Miss Ivy again today. She just went sooo well with my new Isola gold flat sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the nail color darling!




Thank you sweetie! Miss Ivy is next for me once I get better and have the time to call the outlets to order. I bet she was pretty rising above those gold flats. Such a beautiful color combo.


----------



## parasiteeve9

This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.


----------



## tlo

parasiteeve9 said:


> This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.



That bag is gorgeous!!  I'm a pink gal too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

parasiteeve9 said:


> This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.




So pretty! I love the Stanwich, and she's so cute in pink


----------



## hopi

parasiteeve9 said:


> This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.




How pretty is that!!


----------



## Vicmarie

parasiteeve9 said:


> This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.




Beautiful !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

parasiteeve9 said:


> This is my baby pink satchel that i've been carrying this week.




I'm not a pink gal but.... Wow-wee!!! Such a beautiful color. The contrast is so on point.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carried my Regular Ocean Flo Satchel today...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried my Regular Ocean Flo Satchel today...
> 
> View attachment 2729554




I saw your video. Lol. I'm multitasking today. I love the outfit and the bag! You're looking good girl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I saw your video. Lol. I'm multitasking today. I love the outfit and the bag! You're looking good girl.




Lol... I was multi tasking too. QVC, YouTube, TPF over and over again. Lol. This is serious!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried my Regular Ocean Flo Satchel today...
> 
> View attachment 2729554


Just call me Pookie. Lolololol


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful in pink and blue, ladies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Grey Kingston


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston



SOOOOOOO  Beautiful

Looks great with the outfit


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> SOOOOOOO  Beautiful
> 
> Looks great with the outfit


 

Thanks H!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston



Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!


 

Thanks GG - how are you feeling today???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston




Can you say HAWT??? Love it against that blue girly!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can you say HAWT??? Love it against that blue girly!!


 

Thanks - but dress is black - LOLOLOL - get some coffee!!!!!

I think Pookie need a fix on Ocean !!!!! Might call today


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> grey kingston



so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

thanks gf


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston




So pretty CfC. I love the black and grey combo. Looking great as always!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty CfC. I love the black and grey combo. Looking great as always!


 

Thanks lady!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks GG - how are you feeling today???



I'm doing pretty good, Ty for asking


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks - but dress is black - LOLOLOL - get some coffee!!!!!
> 
> I think Pookie need a fix on Ocean !!!!! Might call today




Girl, the dress could have been throw-up green and it still would have looked good. Lol. 

Get it Pookie... "It just be callin you". 

And I need more than coffee to fix what I got going on. If mistaken blue for black is my only problem, I'd be set. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, the dress could have been throw-up green and it still would have looked good. Lol.
> 
> *Get it Pookie... "It just be callin you".*
> 
> And I need more than coffee to fix what I got going on. If mistaken blue for black is my only problem, I'd be set. Lol.


 
LOLOLOL one of my FAV movies!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston



So pretty!!   I'm draggin' mine with me to Dillard's today.  LOVE!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!!   I'm draggin' mine with me to Dillard's today.  LOVE!!


 

Thanks - Twins today


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to get my strength back so decided to get out a bit today... Hanging with Miss Salmon again today. This black outfit is making her look huuuuge!
> 
> Happy Saturday Dooneynistas!!!! &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2728232



That bag is so beautiful. I'm so glad I got one.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried my Regular Ocean Flo Satchel today...
> 
> View attachment 2729554


Love the bag, and the outfit.  Looks great on you!!!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston


Looks great on you, and that grey bag is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Looks great on you, and that grey bag is simply gorgeous!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## cheidel

:rain:   Lots of thunderstorms expected today, so I am carrying Ms Nylon Victoria in navy.....love the hot pink interior.  Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

cheidel said:


> :rain:   Lots of thunderstorms expected today, so I am carrying Ms Nylon Victoria in navy.....love the hot pink interior.  Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!



Don't you love rediscovering things? It's like getting some th I got brand new for free lol love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> :rain:   Lots of thunderstorms expected today, so I am carrying Ms Nylon Victoria in navy.....love the hot pink interior.  Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!


 

so cuttteee


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Kingston



Wonderful picture with the coveted grey!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> :rain:   Lots of thunderstorms expected today, so I am carrying Ms Nylon Victoria in navy.....love the hot pink interior.  Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!



Cute! Love the blue/brown color combo.


----------



## gatorgirl07

cheidel said:


> Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!



Don't you love that


----------



## cheidel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Don't you love rediscovering things? It's like getting some th I got brand new for free lol love it!


Yes, pretty exciting!  I need to spend a couple days soon doing "bag inventory!"


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so cuttteee





Twoboyz said:


> Cute! Love the blue/brown color combo.





gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you love that




Thanks all...!!!  Gatorgirl:  Yes, I just love it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


>


 H, I LOVE her - just a perfect PINK


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> H, I LOVE her - just a perfect PINK



Started to get the small in this color because of you but ended up ordering the Bristol in BP after seeing your bag again makes me hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!




Yummy yum yum!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy yum yum!!!


 

Thanks Sunshine!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> :rain:   Lots of thunderstorms expected today, so I am carrying Ms Nylon Victoria in navy.....love the hot pink interior.  Have not taken her out in the past 5 years, actually forgot I had this one!



Whoa, nice find!  I love the Victoria!  Seems like there's lots of closet diving going on on TPF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!



How cute are YOU??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute are YOU??


 

LOLOLOLOl Thanks MB


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!



You look amazing, babe! I love that baby pink! She is on my list in a small, hopefully by the time I can get it, they still have them for a good deal.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> You look amazing, babe! I love that baby pink! She is on my list in a small, hopefully by the time I can get it, they still have them for a good deal.


Thanks Doll!!  Hurrry. Lets be twins. Lolol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!




Gorgeous pop of pink. Love your outfit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous pop of pink. Love your outfit.


Thank You T


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!



Ohhh man I LOVE that color!!!!! This pic makes me so excited! Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Ohhh man I LOVE that color!!!!! This pic makes me so excited! Thank you!


 

Just for  you S - Just for you


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!





Gorgeous! Love your top too!


----------



## MaryBel

Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.




Such a happy bag!  I bet she brightened everyone's day at the Drs office.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Such a happy bag!  I bet she brightened everyone's day at the Drs office.



Sweet, tart tangerine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.



Sassy!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Such a happy bag!  I bet she brightened everyone's day at the Drs office.




Thanks TB!
For sure it brightened mine! I even did my toe nails in the same color to match! 



lovethatduck said:


> Sweet, tart tangerine!




Thanks!



MiaBorsa said:


> Sassy!




Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.


Pretty, I love orange bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> For sure it brightened mine! I even did my toe nails in the same color to match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.




Soo fun!!! It's such a nice orange. What did you pair her with?


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Pretty, I love orange bags.




Thanks Cate!



Twoboyz said:


> Nice!




Thank you!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Soo fun!!! It's such a nice orange. What did you pair her with?





Thanks Pcan!
I'm a rebel: Dark denim capris, green/blk top, blk sandals.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Love your top too!


Thnk you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.


Lovvvvvve that


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvvve that





Thanks! 
Seeing your pink satchel got me in the mood to change to tangerine!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

miaborsa said:


> my hubby gives me the side-eye when he sees me photographing handbags.


lol


----------



## DooneyNewbie

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Cate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan!
> I'm a rebel: Dark denim capris, green/blk top, blk sandals.




Ahh ok... Nice pop of color.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!




I love this shape. I owned this yeeears ago and can't even tell you what happened to it. Wish I had kept all those older first bags.


----------



## MaryBel

DooneyNewbie said:


> This is so gorgeous!





Thanks!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahh ok... Nice pop of color.





Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!





Such a classic style!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.



So pretty! You really own some gems! I bet it looked awesome with your matching toe polish


----------



## tlo

Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!



I love the classics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731



Gorgeous, honey!!   I love that color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731


Love this


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731



Beautiful Chelsea!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, honey!!   I love that color.



Thanks honey!  I do too.  It's the prettiest red.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Beautiful Chelsea!



Thanks Nebo!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.



Have not seen this in the Dillen ever and it really is such a nice color!



DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!


Love this, AWL is  iconic and looks brand new.




tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731



This is the first Chelsea I saw IRL and it was love at first sight, Cranberry is just amazing it is on my wish list.


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Have not seen this in the Dillen ever and it really is such a nice color!
> 
> 
> Love this, AWL is  iconic and looks brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first Chelsea I saw IRL and it was love at first sight, Cranberry is just amazing it is on my wish list.



You are so right about the color.  I was the same way the first time I saw it.  I hope you get one soon!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731




You all are killing me!!!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!





MaryBel said:


> Changed into my Dillen small satchel in tangerine to go to my doctor's appointment.





tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731





DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!



My goodness ladies, ya'll are just knocking me out with all these beautiful bags!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all are killing me!!!



I don't want to do that!!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Springer - JUST FOR YOU!!!



Awesome. The color is great. It looks really nice with you top.

You make me want to give this color a try.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome. The color is great. It looks really nice with you top.
> 
> You make me want to give this color a try.



Thank you. I lvvvve the pink


----------



## MiaBorsa

Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



So jelly... mine would have been here by now  lol such a great bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyNewbie said:


> Today, I decided to break out one of my vintage Dooney bags...I love the quality of these AWL bags because they last forever!  The funny thing about this bag is that it looks almost identical to the current "Large Equestrian" bag sold online.  I changed the straps of my bag with another one so that I could wear it on the shoulder instead of as a crossbody and I also added a hangtag from a different vintage bag onto the side.  Dooney sells the new ones the same exact way...wow, great minds think alike lol!



Really nice. These look like such solid bags.  I love the look of the closure.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731



Really pretty T! Love the color with the honey trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



Isn't she the best? I need another one...or maybe three.  That grey is gorgeous.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty T! Love the color with the honey trim.



Thanks TBZ!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



Gorgeous!  Isn't that a great bag!!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



Bag is nice! But, thaaaaat kitchen! And that oak table and chairs!  Our kitchen/living room walls look the same color. Mine are Gentle rain by Behr. Love the contrast between gray and the warmth of the wood.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> So jelly... mine would have been here by now  lol such a great bag!


 Maybe they will get some more in stock since these blew outta there!!  




Twoboyz said:


> Isn't she the best? I need another one...or maybe three.  That grey is gorgeous.


  Thanks, TB. I never thought I wanted "Mom Jeans" till I saw her in gray.  




tlo said:


> Gorgeous!  Isn't that a great bag!!


   YEP!!   




Nebo said:


> Bag is nice! But, thaaaaat kitchen! And that oak table and chairs!  Our kitchen/living room walls look the same color. Mine are Gentle rain by Behr. Love the contrast between gray and the warmth of the wood.


   Thanks, Nebo!   You are too sweet.   It's kind of overcast today so the wall color is looking more gray-ish; it's actually more  taupey.   I think the color is called "trench coat" or something...haha.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo!   You are too sweet.   It's kind of overcast today so the wall color is looking more gray-ish; it's actually more  taupey.   I think the color is called "trench coat" or something...haha.




Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!

I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain. 

Done off topic-ing


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!
> 
> I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain.
> 
> Done off topic-ing



Thanks!  That's our breakfast nook table so it gets a lot of abuse.   Wow, you did a great job! Your table turned out great.   I don't have any DIY talent, haha.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!
> 
> I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain.
> 
> Done off topic-ing



Very nice work Nebo! It's so rewarding to do a project like that.  The chairs are beautiful!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!
> 
> I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain.
> 
> Done off topic-ing



You're hired! I want a new buffet...lol


----------



## Nebo

Thank you TB! It is. I was cursing mid way hahaha. But loved the end result! Im trying to get two more. They were a TJM buy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you TB! It is. I was cursing mid way hahaha. But loved the end result! Im trying to get two more. They were a TJM buy.



Haha, I know what you mean, I've been there.  I hope you find your chairs.


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> You're hired! I want a new buffet...lol



Ahahaha :hug:


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Carried my Cranberry Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732731





Gorgeous and perfect for fall!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!
> 
> I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain.
> 
> Done off topic-ing





Awesome job on the table and wow, those chairs


----------



## Nebo

Thaaaank you MB!


----------



## vanhornink

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



The bag is very nice and I have to comment on your kitchen..wow, gorgeous..I love your kitchen table..love the shape of it


----------



## vanhornink

Nebo said:


> Oooo, me likey. It definitely has gray undertones, which is awesome. That table is gooorgeous!
> 
> I also just recently finished  painting/staining a new kitchen table for dining room. A beautiful antique smallish rectangle table that I got from a friend.  I searched high and low for a new one, just no luck. So I decided to DIY.  The table was yellow on top, green on the bottom.I painted  the bottom in black suede and the top I custom mixed the dark walnut and ebony stain.
> 
> Done off topic-ing



Another gorgeous piece and you did an awesome job...and those chairs pop


----------



## MiaBorsa

vanhornink said:


> The bag is very nice and I have to comment on your kitchen..wow, gorgeous..I love your kitchen table..love the shape of it



Thank you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
.
I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HP Fall Fashion Issue.
> .
> I have 4o say this my "IT" Bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flil-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.



Beautiful rings! Outfit sounds really nice!


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> 
> .
> 
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.




Love those rings ! Goes really well with that salmon


----------



## CatePNW

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> .
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.


Ooh, I love those rings too!  Are those sold in any stores like Macy's, or is it a boutique type line?  I looked on the bay and see that most of them are adjustable, which I like since I have fat fingers!  I had a gorgeous crystal stretch ring from Kohls, it was a large flower with silver and gold stones and it went with everything.  Well as I knew was bound to happen, the elastic in the band broke and then I had a pile of beads and crystals....LOL!  I have never been able to find anything similar, but your large flower ring reminds me of it.  Now I have something else to search for, just love this forum!


----------



## lovethatduck

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, I love those rings too!  Are those sold in any stores like Macy's, or is it a boutique type line?  I looked on the bay and see that most of them are adjustable, which I like since I have fat fingers!  I had a gorgeous crystal stretch ring from Kohls, it was a large flower with silver and gold stones and it went with everything.  Well as I knew was bound to happen, the elastic in the band broke and then I had a pile of beads and crystals....LOL!  I have never been able to find anything similar, but your large flower ring reminds me of it.  Now I have something else to search for, just love this forum!



Michal Negrin used to have a boutique at the SF Center (where Bloomingdale's is).  I think it was the same year Bloomingdale opened in SF that I got these and some others. They closed soon after. I visited one this February  in this big mall in New Jersey (can't remember the name, but it's hugely popular). There's one in LA, too. She has boutiques worldwide, and is based in Israel.  Britney Spears shopped her boutique once and snapped up $30K of stuff in half an hour--or  so I read from their catalog. Each piece is warranted for life--repairs and cleaning are done in Israel.


----------



## CatePNW

lovethatduck said:


> Michal Negrin used to have a boutique at the SF Center (where Bloomingdale's is).  I think it was the same year Bloomingdale opened in SF that I got these and some others. They closed soon after. I visited one this February  in this big mall in New Jersey (can't remember the name, but it's hugely popular). There's one in LA, too. She has boutiques worldwide, and is based in Israel.  Britney Spears shopped her boutique once and snapped up $30K of stuff in half an hour--or  so I read from their catalog. Each piece is warranted for life--repairs and cleaning are done in Israel.


Thanks, I found their website and had a look around there too.  I wish I knew about this line a few weeks ago when I was down in LA.  I was in Santa Monica and not too far from their LA location!  I might have to just order a ring online and hope I get lucky and like it.  They sure are some fun designs!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Smh... &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> 
> .
> 
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.




That Flo looks perfect. I love how the natural looks after some use. The rings are so pretty. I've never heard of that designer  I love them.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




So pretty. Love how she looks open with that little peek if red.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> That Flo looks perfect. I love how the natural looks after some use. The rings are so pretty. I've never heard of that designer  I love them.




I'm sorry, is she Salmon?  I didn't pick up on the name Sam. She looks amazing!


----------



## macde90

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> .
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.


 
I bet you were the best looking woman in Costco. I love Sam and the rings.


----------



## macde90

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


 
I really like this. This forum is dangerous. I might have to sell some plasma or something...


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> .
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.



Love the bag and rings! You stylin'!

P.S. Your inbox is full and I can't send you anything!


----------



## lovethatduck

macde90 said:


> I bet you were the best looking woman in Costco. I love Sam and the rings.




Thanks! What a nice thing to wake up to and start the day with!!!&#128515;


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Love the bag and rings! You stylin'!
> 
> P.S. Your inbox is full and I can't send you anything!



Sorry, don't know how to delete messages on the Galaxy Tab 3. I've tried downloading the app twice, still can find the delete button.  

For some reason, I cannot find the menu buttons to delete messages. I'm gonna ask first son to access TFP on his IPAD when he gets home (left for work today at 4AM).


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Sorry, don't know how to delete messages on the Galaxy Tab 3. I've tried downloading the app twice, still can find the delete button.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I cannot find the menu buttons to delete messages. I'm gonna ask first son to access TFP on his IPAD when he gets home (left for work today at 4AM).




I have the iphone and iPad so I'm not sure if it's the same on the galaxy. I just swipe to the left and a delete option pops up. Hope that works.


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Love those rings ! Goes really well with that salmon



&#128515; Thanks! 

So glad I got her. She's really special..

Congratulations to everyone who has one!

Everyone of us here deserves a special bag like this.

Get yours now, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Me and Sam went Costco shopping. Here she is lounging while I browsed my HB Fall Fashion Issue.
> 
> .
> 
> I have to say, this my "IT" bag. Paired with soft knit scoop neck top with sequined left breast pocket, three-quarter sleeves and rolled capri pants (I'm 5'2"),  crocs flip-flops--In black. No make-up (sorry). I wore my Michal Negrin rings 'cause they have color. Not together like here, one on each hand.




Oh how did I miss this post... You and Sam look beautiful... Love those rings! So different and such an attention getter/convo piece.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I have the iphone and iPad so I'm not sure if it's the same on the galaxy. I just swipe to the left and a delete option pops up. Hope that works.



I remembered your post. No swipe left or right. I've looked high and low for menus, can't find them. It's peculiar. Can't find setting to edit profile either, add avatar, etc. 

It's weird. Trying the "full site" button gets me nowhere.  Something changed for me after I signed up, I guess. I don't dare log off and risk not getting back in.

I'll wait until first son comes home from work,  get on his IPAD and see.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Beautiful rings! Outfit sounds really nice!



Thak you! &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I remembered your post. No swipe left or right. I've looked high and low for menus, can't find them. It's peculiar. Can't find setting to edit profile either, add avatar, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. Trying the "full site" button gets me nowhere.  Something changed for me after I signed up, I guess. I don't dare log off and risk not getting back in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait until first son comes home from work,  get on his IPAD and see.




Oh okay. Sorry it doesn't work. It's frustrating. All of a sudden my notification pop ups stopped working and nothing works to turn them back on. I guess I just have to live with it. The consensus from Apple is that it's the app and not my devices. I've deleted an downloaded new copies but it still doesn't work. Good luck


----------



## Vicmarie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




You have the best purses !


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry, is she Salmon?  I didn't pick up on the name Sam. She looks amazing!



Thanks! She is a beauty, for sure.  

Every Dooney girl should have one in her florentine satchel collection. &#9786;


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> &#128515; Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I got her. She's really special..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everone who has one!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone of us here deserves a special bag like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Get yours now, you'll be glad you did.




Yes....I love mine too ! My salmon bag has a different feel than my chestnut and natural..the leather is like butter !


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh how did I miss this post... You and Sam look beautiful... Love those rings! So different and such an attention getter/convo piece.



Thank you Pcan!

To think I bailed out on her for the ocean blue when I cancelled an earlier order.

I so glad I went with you ladies who already have her. &#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Back in gray K to head to the grocery store.  Love this bag!



Your grey Kingston makes me chomp at the bit for the florentine satchel.

This bag is so refined and ladylike.  And makes a entrance, a head turner. I know I would stare and follow with my eyes if I see her strolling down the aisle.

Glad you grabbed your grey girl.

(Wish the Q would go ahead and put up the grey florentine satchel.)


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> I remembered your post. No swipe left or right. I've looked high and low for menus, can't find them. It's peculiar. Can't find setting to edit profile either, add avatar, etc.
> 
> It's weird. Trying the "full site" button gets me nowhere.  Something changed for me after I signed up, I guess. I don't dare log off and risk not getting back in.
> 
> I'll wait until first son comes home from work,  get on his IPAD and see.



That is a good idea. Get the app onto that iPad. Then go to your messages and swipe left. I had this same problem the other day, luckily the lovely vicmarie told me how to delete the messages.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> That is a good idea. Get the app onto that iPad. Then go to your messages and swipe left. I had this same problem the other day, luckily the lovely vicmarie told me how to delete the messages.



Ladies on android... download Google chrome... go to purseforum.com, scroll down to the bottom and click on "desktop" then click on "private messages" at the top. That will take you into your inbox and allow you to delete messages


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



   Did you change your mind??       She's FABULOUS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> I really like this. This forum is dangerous. I might have to sell some plasma or something...



   Now don't go giving us ideas, GF!!!  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Your grey Kingston makes me chomp at the bit for the florentine satchel.
> 
> This bag is so refined and ladylike.  And makes a entrance, a head turner. I know I would stare and follow with my eyes if I see her strolling down the aisle.
> 
> Glad you grabbed your grey girl.
> 
> (Wish the Q would go ahead and put up the grey florentine satchel.)



Thanks, LTD.  It's funny, but I never wanted a Kingston until I saw GG's gray one.  Then it was "katy, bar the door."       I love your salmon beauty, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you change your mind??       She's FABULOUS.


T said I did. Lololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Smh... &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;





tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty. Love how she looks open with that little peek if red.



Thanks ladies


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T said I did. Lololol



Well T knows BEST!      Are you keeping all three of them?   I love the red, and I wish I had bought the marine, too.  GAH.   It would be nice if QVC could get some more of them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

macde90 said:


> I really like this. This forum is dangerous. I might have to sell some plasma or something...


Gurl i kno. Outlet just emailed me a pic of another satchel. They just as bad

I need a sugga daddy or mama. Lmbao


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurl i kno. Outlet just emailed me a pic of another satchel. They just as bad
> 
> I need a sugga daddy or mama. Lmbao



I just spit water all over myself


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurl i kno. Outlet just emailed me a pic of another satchel. They just as bad
> 
> 
> 
> I need a sugga daddy or mama. Lmbao




Girl me too!!! And they don't even have to be sweet (sugga). LMBO!!! I just need the green &#128178;&#128178;&#128178;&#128178;


----------



## CatePNW

lovethatduck said:


> I remembered your post. No swipe left or right. I've looked high and low for menus, can't find them. It's peculiar. Can't find setting to edit profile either, add avatar, etc.
> 
> It's weird. Trying the "full site" button gets me nowhere.  Something changed for me after I signed up, I guess. I don't dare log off and risk not getting back in.
> 
> I'll wait until first son comes home from work,  get on his IPAD and see.


Try long pressing the message (just touch it and hold down) and a menu of options should pop up, then you can delete.  That's how it is on the app on my Nexus 7, which runs Android.  I think you are on Android as well.


----------



## MaryBel

Had to switch from tangerine satchel. the weather is cloudy, almost raining. The forecast is for showers later today, so not in the mood for orange. I'm picking my son early from his last day of summer camp so I can have lunch with him and DH. I'm wearing printed pants in navy/blue/white and a blue top so I'm Cheating with my Brahmin Candace in navy. If the weather was nicer I would have probably done a yellow purse, but with today's weather, I decided for a more subtle outfit. 
Here she's is.


----------



## MaryBel

Here's another pic to show the color better.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well T knows BEST!    *  Are you keeping all three of them*?   I love the red, and I wish I had bought the marine, too.  GAH.   It would be nice if QVC could get some more of them.






crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurl i kno. Outlet just emailed me a pic of another satchel. They just as bad
> 
> I need a sugga daddy or mama. Lmbao




Which ones did you get? I'm losing my memory lately. I remember gray and was it chestnut? which other one you got?


What satchel are they tempting you with? 
Ocean is still haunting me, but so it are bone and  strawberry too


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Here's another pic to show the color better.



Omg love that color! I've never even looked at a Brahmin... but you and MiaBorsa have shown me the err of my ways lol

Simply stunning!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg love that color! I've never even looked at a Brahmin... but you and MiaBorsa have shown me the err of my ways lol
> 
> Simply stunning!





Thanks! This is one of the few bags that I have paid full price for it. I had to get it and it was getting limited so I didn't want to wait for it to go on sale. I don't think it was ever on sale.


She got me hooked into Brahmin. She has a gorgeous collection and she sure knows how to take the best pics!


----------



## Springer

My new satchel with pockets!


----------



## hopi

macde90 said:


> I really like this. This forum is dangerous. I might have to sell some plasma or something...





MiaBorsa said:


> Now don't go giving us ideas, GF!!!  LOL


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347




Ooooh, the fob is perfect on her!
Gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347




Is that the salmon Springer - your pictures are striking!!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here's another pic to show the color better.



MaryBel
 This picture shows her beauty!!! 
You know I am a blue addict like yourself and this color is amazing - great bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Had to switch from tangerine satchel. the weather is cloudy, almost raining. The forecast is for showers later today, so not in the mood for orange. I'm picking my son early from his last day of summer camp so I can have lunch with him and DH. I'm wearing printed pants in navy/blue/white and a blue top so I'm Cheating with my Brahmin Candace in navy. If the weather was nicer I would have probably done a yellow purse, but with today's weather, I decided for a more subtle outfit.
> Here she's is.



   Love her!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347



Whoa!!   Look at you, Springer!!   Your gorgeous pink made it, and she's fabulous!!  Congrats.


----------



## lovethatduck

CatePNW said:


> Try long pressing the message (just touch it and hold down) and a menu of options should pop up, then you can delete.  That's how it is on the app on my Nexus 7, which runs Android.  I think you are on Android as well.



Yes ... it's frustrating. The light long press is not doing it. Thanks for trying. I can do a couple of things when first son comes home--get on his Note 3, or his IPAD.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347


Pretty pink pockets!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Is that the salmon Springer - your pictures are striking!!!



Thank you!

I am having such a difficult time capturing his true color! It's the baby pink. However if there was a salmon in this I would snatch it up!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty pink pockets!



 thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl me too!!! And they don't even have to be sweet (sugga). LMBO!!! I just need the green &#128178;&#128178;&#128178;&#128178;


Hollllaaaaa


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am having such a difficult time capturing his true color! It's the baby pink. However if there was a salmon in this I would snatch it up!



Springer the color is perfect,  I never saw baby pink or salmon IRL so didn't know just saw your other post on this bag a second ago.


----------



## tlo

Springer I love your new bag!!!!!!  It is GORGEOUS!!!!

Do you think it's heavy?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> This picture shows her beauty!!!
> You know I am a blue addict like yourself and this color is amazing - great bag!




Thanks Hopi!
She's one of my favorite blue bags! There's something special about her!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love her!!


Thanks!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Springer the color is perfect,  I never saw baby pink or salmon IRL so didn't know just saw your other post on this bag a second ago.



Oh that's ok. I tell you, i am very pleased. The only thing that worries me about this bag is stains. I feel like the lighter color may pose a problem as far as having to be extremely careful where I sit him down and such. I also just ordered more of the Apple care conditioner for my bags. I will probably condition him real good once that arrives. 

Now to just figure out what little buddies to order to put inside of him!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347



OMG, this is so pretty! I love, love, love your charm!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Springer I love your new bag!!!!!!  It is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> Do you think it's heavy?



Thank you!

I compare it to the regular flo satchel. The best I can describe is that it's a HAIR heavier than that. The difference to me is minimal. However for me, having always carried big bags stuffed full, I don't find it cumbersome. But for someone who doesn't prefer heavy bags, they would not like the weight just as they probably wouldn't like the weight of the regular flo.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> OMG, this is so pretty! I love, love, love your charm!



Thank you! The charm is a mixture of a kathy van zeeland charm and an ice cream cone charm I found at Walmart. Took some stuff off the zeeland charm and added the ice cream cone and voila! Special edition, one of a kind Springer charm!


----------



## Nebo

Doonistas out for lunch! Wearing my twist strap hobo and my friend is rocking her red dillen satchel. we spied another Dooney couple of tables back- ivy pebbled hobo.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Thank you! The charm is a mixture of a kathy van zeeland charm and an ice cream cone charm I found at Walmart. Took some stuff off the zeeland charm and added the ice cream cone and voila! Special edition, one of a kind Springer charm!



I like how you think


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carrying my Brown Pippa Shopper


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Doonistas out for lunch! Wearing my twist strap hobo and my friend is rocking her red dillen satchel. we spied another Dooney couple of tables back- ivy pebbled hobo.



So pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> Carrying my Brown Pippa Shopper
> View attachment 2734509



Gorgeous.   Love them Altos!


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I compare it to the regular flo satchel. The best I can describe is that it's a HAIR heavier than that. The difference to me is minimal. However for me, having always carried big bags stuffed full, I don't find it cumbersome. But for someone who doesn't prefer heavy bags, they would not like the weight just as they probably wouldn't like the weight of the regular flo.



Thanks Springer.  I have several Regular flos so that is great!  I just love it!!!


----------



## tlo

Weekend shopper said:


> Carrying my Brown Pippa Shopper
> View attachment 2734509



Such a pretty bag!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Thanks Springer.  I have several Regular flos so that is great!  I just love it!!!



If you are thinking about satchel with pockets, get it! I love it much more then the reg flo. It is a bit smaller length wise, but compensates with the pockets. And it has more structure. I have the crimson beauty. Manage to nab one while they were 65% off. And the long strap on this satchels is like the one on Chelsea shoppers- so much nicer on the shoulder!


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.   Love them Altos!



Thank you



tlo said:


> Such a pretty bag!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## lovethatduck

Slung my tan embossed ostrich drawstring for  quick run to the post office. Cannot believe my good fortune getting this bag on E-Bay for $35 charged on my visa. I've wanted one ever since I got the satchel spring last year.

Bid of $43 plus $17 priority shipping, total $60.  When checking out on PayPal, I had a long forgotten balance of $25 from many years ago, thus the $35  card charge.  Don"t we just love found money--especially for must-have Dooney? !


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> If you are thinking about satchel with pockets, get it! I love it much more then the reg flo. It is a bit smaller length wise, but compensates with the pockets. And it has more structure. I have the crimson beauty. Manage to nab one while they were 65% off. And the long strap on this satchels is like the one on Chelsea shoppers- so much nicer on the shoulder!



Thanks for the info Nebo.  That 65% off has been my excuse for "nabbing".  I'm trying to slow down but it's so pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Slung my tan embossed ostrich drawstring for  quick run to the post office. Cannot believe my good fortune getting this bag on E-Bay for $35 charged on my visa. I've wanted one ever since I got the satchel spring last year.
> 
> Bid of $43 plus $17 priority shipping, total $60.  When checking out on PayPal, I had a long forgotten balance of $25 from many years ago, thus the $35  card charge.  Don"t we just love found money--especially for must-have Dooney? !



Awesome deal! She looks really good!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Doonistas out for lunch! Wearing my twist strap hobo and my friend is rocking her red dillen satchel. we spied another Dooney couple of tables back- ivy pebbled hobo.



I absolutely love your twist strap hobo!!!!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Thanks Springer.  I have several Regular flos so that is great!  I just love it!!!



If you love it and you're ok with the weight if your regular flo's then go for it! Now is a wonderful time to get that deal on a normally $448 bag!!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> If you are thinking about satchel with pockets, get it! I love it much more then the reg flo. It is a bit smaller length wise, but compensates with the pockets. And it has more structure. I have the crimson beauty. Manage to nab one while they were 65% off. And the long strap on this satchels is like the one on Chelsea shoppers- so much nicer on the shoulder!



tlo, everything that Nebo said here!!! Those front pockets and even that back zip pocket make things so much more convenient to get to and get out quickly. They are truly such a nice bag. I have one in ocean and now one in baby pink.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> If you love it and you're ok with the weight if your regular flo's then go for it! Now is a wonderful time to get that deal on a normally $448 bag!!!



LOL!!  Yes it is and I've enjoyed this wonderful time a little too much!  LOL


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> LOL!!  Yes it is and I've enjoyed this wonderful time a little too much!  LOL



I have too. Have enjoyed it way too much.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Had to switch from tangerine satchel. the weather is cloudy, almost raining. The forecast is for showers later today, so not in the mood for orange. I'm picking my son early from his last day of summer camp so I can have lunch with him and DH. I'm wearing printed pants in navy/blue/white and a blue top so I'm Cheating with my Brahmin Candace in navy. If the weather was nicer I would have probably done a yellow purse, but with today's weather, I decided for a more subtle outfit.
> Here she's is.




Very nice!  Your outfit sounds really cute


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> LOL!!  Yes it is and I've enjoyed this wonderful time a little too much!  LOL



Lady, forget about the pocket satchel, next to those beautiful bags you just got- you're good!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My new satchel with pockets!
> 
> View attachment 2734346
> 
> View attachment 2734347




Nice!  Love the charm on her.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Awesome deal! She looks really good!



Hard to imagine, she's almost like new.  The silver hardware are massive and substantial, the lobster claws are stamped wwjtwh Douney and Bourke, as are the divots, the feet are very nicely done and more raised--just very well appointed. The should strap is wide though not adjustable, and can be removed. I have the satchel with long strap and may be slung crossbody.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  Love the charm on her.



Thank you. I think we are going to run to Michael's tomorrow. I want to look at the charms and stuff they have and see about making a couple cute ones of my own.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Doonistas out for lunch! Wearing my twist strap hobo and my friend is rocking her red dillen satchel. we spied another Dooney couple of tables back- ivy pebbled hobo.




Looks like all four of you are having a lovely time. Nice bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Weekend shopper said:


> Carrying my Brown Pippa Shopper
> View attachment 2734509




Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Slung my tan embossed ostrich drawstring for  quick run to the post office. Cannot believe my good fortune getting this bag on E-Bay for $35 charged on my visa. I've wanted one ever since I got the satchel spring last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Bid of $43 plus $17 priority shipping, total $60.  When checking out on PayPal, I had a long forgotten balance of $25 from many years ago, thus the $35  card charge.  Don"t we just love found money--especially for must-have Dooney? !




So cute LTD! I love found money too, but I don't find it much.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Lady, forget about the pocket satchel, next to those beautiful bags you just got- you're good!



I'm cooling my jets for a little while!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!



Thank you


----------



## Vicmarie

Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



Satchel with pockets , you know I love


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


 
Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood


 
Very pretty, enjoy her!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



Made me hum ... hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



Stunning! Absolutely stunning in natural!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



I have also noticed that out of all my bags, and they all smell that good leathery smell, but my natural smells the best. Not sure why but it does.


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood







tlo said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Nebo said:


> Satchel with pockets , you know I love







cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!







cheidel said:


> Very pretty, enjoy her!!!







lovethatduck said:


> Made me hum ... hmmmmmmm!







Springer said:


> Stunning! Absolutely stunning in natural!







Springer said:


> I have also noticed that out of all my bags, and they all smell that good leathery smell, but my natural smells the best. Not sure why but it does.




Thank you ladies !! There's a girl selling a satchel on fb right now I fell in love with ! I believe it's a pink small Dillen with tan trim and I was feeling soooo bummed I couldn't get it at the moment. I pulled this one out to butter me up and it worked !

Springer you are right, they all smell amazing , but as soon I opened up the dust bag I got that " mmmmmmm !!!!!" Smell that's a little stronger than the others .


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood



So pretty Vicmarie!  The smell is intoxicating.  I get it every time I open my closet where my bags are stored.  I notice some colors smell different and I wonder if it's from the vegetable dies they use.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2734665
> 
> 
> Pulled out my double pocket in natural today ... She still smells soo goood




This pic just inspired me to check these bags out. Love the natural!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty Vicmarie!  The smell is intoxicating.  I get it every time I open my closet where my bags are stored.  I notice some colors smell different and I wonder if it's from the vegetable dies they use.  Enjoy!




I think so ! And also I know about the different animal different leather fact , but I still trip out on the differences in feel in all my flos ..! But I love them all


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> This pic just inspired me to check these bags out. Love the natural!!!




Thanks !! I got it on qvc " as is " a few months ago ....the original orice is a hefty one, unless you really love the purse !!


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks !! I got it on qvc " as is " a few months ago ....the original orice is a hefty one, unless you really love the purse !!




I read she's on the heavy side. But no one seems to mind. lol. Do you agree? She's super pretty.


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> I read she's on the heavy side. But no one seems to mind. lol. Do you agree? She's super pretty.




Yeah it is IMO, but I wouldn't give it up for the weight lol. I just emptied it out and put it on the scale, scale read 3lbs even !


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Yeah it is IMO, but I wouldn't give it up for the weight lol. I just emptied it out and put it on the scale, scale read 3lbs even !



When I asked the SA about the weight of the bag ( for me she is not heavy), she said that her other SA took satchel with pockets and small satchel, and that the small one seamed heavier


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Slung my tan embossed ostrich drawstring for  quick run to the post office. Cannot believe my good fortune getting this bag on E-Bay for $35 charged on my visa. I've wanted one ever since I got the satchel spring last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Bid of $43 plus $17 priority shipping, total $60.  When checking out on PayPal, I had a long forgotten balance of $25 from many years ago, thus the $35  card charge.  Don"t we just love found money--especially for must-have Dooney? !




Bag twins... Girl, I had forgotten I had her until you posted this so I had to dig mine out. Haven't carried her in years. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin' Everyone!


Once again I find myself catching up on recent posts.  Last week my BFF was visiting (She got the full Northern CA experience with the Napa earthquake, which we felt in San Francisco!), and this week was the first week back to school for two of my grandchildren (I forgot how long it takes to get through homework! )  I've been stalking the forum and I LOVE all the recent pics of your beautiful bags.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Everyone!
> 
> 
> Once again I find myself catching up on recent posts.  Last week my BFF was visiting (She got the full Northern CA experience with the Napa earthquake, which we felt in San Francisco!), and this week was the first week back to school for two of my grandchildren (I forgot how long it takes to get through homework! )  I've been stalking the forum and I LOVE all the recent pics of your beautiful bags.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Hey girl!      I'm glad you had fun with your BFF!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!      I'm glad you had fun with your BFF!!




Hey Sarah!


We had a great time!  Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Everyone!
> 
> 
> Once again I find myself catching up on recent posts.  Last week my BFF was visiting (She got the full Northern CA experience with the Napa earthquake, which we felt in San Francisco!), and this week was the first week back to school for two of my grandchildren (I forgot how long it takes to get through homework! )  I've been stalking the forum and I LOVE all the recent pics of your beautiful bags.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I'm glad you had fun.  Did you have fun shopping?  How scary that must have been with the earthquake.  I know, I dread school starting too.  Lunches....homework.....  Summer is so carefree.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> When I asked the SA about the weight of the bag ( for me she is not heavy), she said that her other SA took satchel with pockets and small satchel, and that the small one seamed heavier




Haha so there ya go !!! Perfect for ya ! What color are you thinking of ??


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... Girl, I had forgotten I had her until you posted this so I had to dig mine out. Haven't carried her in years. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735162



&#128513; I love this bag! It looks so new, so well executed--I can't say enough about her.  And it's a USA made bag. I'd been pining for this bag ever since I saw your video.  I must be meant to have 'cause there was zero bid on her. At that price! 

Rare too.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... Girl, I had forgotten I had her until you posted this so I had to dig mine out. Haven't carried her in years. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735162



 I've been reading the September issues of Vogue, Elle, and Harper's Bazaar.

This shot of the Ostrich drawstring belongs in every one of them.&#128519;&#128519;&#128521;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... Girl, I had forgotten I had her until you posted this so I had to dig mine out. Haven't carried her in years. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735162



Nice Pcan!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you had fun.  Did you have fun shopping?  How scary that must have been with the earthquake.  I know, I dread school starting too.  Lunches....homework.....  Summer is so carefree.







Hi TB!  


Thanks!  We didn't shop much.  We did the tourist things like the SF bus tours, and the Napa Wine Tour. (We went to Napa Friday, 8/22 two days before the earthquake which was why she even more unnerved by it!)  We were going to the Livermore Outlet Sunday morning but she was just too nervous to go that far.  She just wanted to be near her hotel.  (I guess so she could pack quickly and take the next plane to Chicago if she had to! )  She did relax Monday, which was her last full day in town.  Overall she had a great time!


I know, right?  When Summer Vacation started I wondered what we were going to do all day, but it was nice to be free and spontaneous. And I'm already tired of creating edible, healthy lunches!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We didn't shop much.  We did the tourist things like the SF bus tours, and the Napa Wine Tour. (We went to Napa Friday, 8/22 two days before the earthquake which was why she even more unnerved by it!)  We were going to the Livermore Outlet Sunday morning but she was just too nervous to go that far.  She just wanted to be near her hotel.  (I guess so she could pack quickly and take the next plane to Chicago if she had to! )  She did relax Monday, which was her last full day in town.  Overall she had a great time!
> 
> 
> I know, right?  When Summer Vacation started I wondered what we were going to do all day, but it was nice to be free and spontaneous. And I'm already tired of creating edible, healthy lunches!



I'm glad you had fun...even if there was no Dooney shopping.  Lol. I'm glad she relaxed a little bit.  I'm so with you on the summer spontaneity and lunches.  One of my least favorite tasks.  I do it for all my kids, even big kid if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol




There's that pink cutie again! 
I hope everything is okay GG.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> There's that pink cutie again!
> I hope everything is okay GG.



Doc thinks so  I feel great (as long as I don't twerk lol) I got a sexy sock to wear and come back Tuesday for ultrasound. I get to leave as soon as fluids are done  woot woot!

Edited to add: This is one of my fave bags of all time... at least in the top 5


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol




Oh, no! Booooo! Back in the hospital? So glad you're equipped with the iPad. AND that gorgeous bag. Now that's a pink bag I can do. I like it. A lot!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



OH NO!!  I hope you are ok GG!!!!  NO TWERKING!!!!!  

Twins on the bag!!  Isn't that the prettiest pink!!!!!  I love it and I love the size.  I wish dooney made the other zip zips in this size!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol




Oh no... I hope things are ok. Well, at least you are in good spirits. Glad you got your iPad, so you can keep us updated. 

Love that shade of pink. I love the Vachetta handles on this one. I'm
Nosey and noticed the Hands of Hope... I have some too and LOOOVE it. So rich! 

Get well sweetie!!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doc thinks so  I feel great (as long as I don't twerk lol) I got a sexy sock to wear and come back Tuesday for ultrasound. I get to leave as soon as fluids are done  woot woot!
> 
> Edited to add: This is one of my fave bags of all time... at least in the top 5



I wish you well G. I hope you gets things taken care of and get out of there fast.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... I hope things are ok. Well, at least you are in good spirits. Glad you got your iPad, so you can keep us updated.
> 
> Love that shade of pink. I love the Vachetta handles on this one. I'm
> Nosey and noticed the Hands of Hope... I have some too and LOOOVE it. So rich!
> 
> Get well sweetie!!



Girl... I have 3 addictions

1. Handbags/shoes
2. Philosophy anything
3. Pink Zebra sprinkles

Lol... I like to look and smell good  and hands of hope is the best hand lotion I have ever found, hands down


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty for the well wishes ladies  it'll all work out, I'm actually not worried. I've always been that person on the wrong end of the percentages lol at this stage of life it's almost amusing to me. My response tonight was "what we're the chances of that happening" doc said 0.01% lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



You sure are unflappable!

We're rooting for 'ya!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



I hope you are ok, GG!   No twerking for you!    (And may I say, your handbag looks fabulous!)


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



Gilmoregirl - loving the pink zip zip , hoping you are doing okay, I kept reading about you not feeling well, didn't want to get in your business  but thought you were on the mend. Hope you are okay tonight and you are in my thoughts. You are a riot taking action shots at the hospital.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OH NO!!  I hope you are ok GG!!!!  NO TWERKING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on the bag!!  Isn't that the prettiest pink!!!!!  I love it and I love the size.  I wish dooney made the other zip zips in this size!




I think twerking might help prevent blood clots.  I say ask the doctor. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I think twerking might help prevent blood clots.  I say ask the doctor. Lol.



 that's what I was thinking! Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Gilmoregirl - loving the pink zip zip , hoping you are doing okay, I kept reading about you not feeling well, didn't want to get in your business  but thought you were on the mend. Hope you are okay tonight and you are in my thoughts. You are a riot taking action shots at the hospital.



Ty  taking pics is nothin... Pcan shot a video  some day I hope to be brave enough to do that!

I wonder if I can get a doctor to do a mod shot! He's a hoot, he might just do it! Lol

Then again...he might have me committed


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ty  taking pics is nothin... Pcan shot a video  some day I hope to be brave enough to do that!
> 
> I wonder if I can get a doctor to do a mod shot! He's a hoot, he might just do it! Lol
> 
> Then again...he might have me committed




Lmbo!!! 

I'm a trooper girl... You better ask somebody. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Girl... I have 3 addictions
> 
> 1. Handbags/shoes
> 2. Philosophy anything
> 3. Pink Zebra sprinkles
> 
> Lol... I like to look and smell good  and hands of hope is the best hand lotion I have ever found, hands down




Lol... We share the first 2! I definitely love handbags and Philosophy is another story. During the holidays, I have about $300 a month evil pay for all the sets they have. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. I LOOOVE Amazing Grace and Purity and Eye Hope... Shall I go on??? Well this is a handbag forum, so I guess I'll shut up now. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... We share the first 2! I definitely love handbags and Philosophy is another story. During the holidays, I have about $300 a month evil pay for all the sets they have. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. I LOOOVE Amazing Grace and Purity and Eye Hope... Shall I go on??? Well this is a handbag forum, so I guess I'll shut up now. Lol



I hoard it like the WEN girls hoard their stuff  I usually buy one of each holiday kit lol keep what I like out of them then split the rest for gifts  everyone loves it!

This year with outlet pricing they may get totes instead, or wristlets. My 3 sisters are getting jealous lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lmbo!!!
> 
> I'm a trooper girl... You better ask somebody. Lol



He said he's not man enough for a pink bag... he'd prefer blue. I threatened to send hubby home for the Kingston


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol





Oh no, sorry to hear that GG!
I hope you get better soon! 


Love your pink satchel and the chevron case!



Gilmoregirl said:


> He said he's not man enough for a pink bag... he'd prefer blue. I threatened to send hubby home for the Kingston





That's so funny!


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doc thinks so  I feel great (as long as I don't twerk lol) I got a sexy sock to wear and come back Tuesday for ultrasound. I get to leave as soon as fluids are done  woot woot!
> 
> Edited to add: This is one of my fave bags of all time... at least in the top 5




Such a cute bag !! I hope you're ok though !! You seem like you're in great spirits though


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



Oh, honey! You need to get better, soon!  Bag is beautiful, as are your accessories!


----------



## Hollie91999

Carried this beauty today!!! Love how lightweight she is.


----------



## Hollie91999

She's 2 years old!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Hollie91999 said:


> She's 2 years old!!!



That is a bad that says FUN!


----------



## CatePNW

Hollie91999 said:


> Carried this beauty today!!! Love how lightweight she is.



Love that pink pebbled leather!


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me and my favorite zip zip at the hospital... suspected blood clot DAGNABBIT! Inside shot to show I remembered to bring the iPad mini this time...lol



Love this color! I have this one on my eBay watch list, which is where I keep my wants pretty much. 

Don't have too much fun in the hospital now, glad you have a great crew there around you.


----------



## CatePNW

tlo said:


> OH NO!!  I hope you are ok GG!!!!  NO TWERKING!!!!!
> 
> Twins on the bag!!  Isn't that the prettiest pink!!!!!  I love it and I love the size.  I wish dooney made the other zip zips in this size!



Is the Croco larger than the pebbled bags?  I've only seen the pebbled bags at Macy's and wished they were a tad larger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Is the Croco larger than the pebbled bags?  I've only seen the pebbled bags at Macy's and wished they were a tad larger.



That croco was a QVC TSV, and is a little larger than the standard zip-zips.    It is still available from QVC.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> That croco was a QVC TSV, and is a little larger than the standard zip-zips.    It is still available from QVC.


Ahh, that explains why I've only seen them on eBay then.  They are a good size, I will check out QVC site too.


----------



## tlo

CatePNW said:


> Is the Croco larger than the pebbled bags?  I've only seen the pebbled bags at Macy's and wished they were a tad larger.



The Pink Croco is larger.  It was a TSV for QVC and made bigger.  The crock on the dooney site is the same size as the pebbled.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Is the Croco larger than the pebbled bags?  I've only seen the pebbled bags at Macy's and wished they were a tad larger.



And this one has an outside zip pocket  looovvve!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still carrying my gray Kingston.      I can't seem to get enough of her.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my gray Kingston.      I can't seem to get enough of her.



I had switched to my zip zip after hubby insisted that my loaded Kingston was over me weight limit... he wouldn't listen when I told him it wouldn't be if he kept all of HIS crap out of my bag lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I had switched to my zip zip after hubby insisted that my loaded Kingston was over me weight limit... he wouldn't listen when I told him it wouldn't be if he kept all of HIS crap out of my bag lol



How are you today, GG?      Are you back home now?   Take care of yourself.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> How are you today, GG?      Are you back home now?   Take care of yourself.




+1


I hope all is well GG!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm home  ty ladies


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm home  ty ladies




Yeah!!!! Hope all is well now. Rest up!!


----------



## tlo

Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my gray Kingston.      I can't seem to get enough of her.



It's impossible to get enough of her!!  She's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm home  ty ladies



I'm so glad!!  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm home  ty ladies




I'm glad you're home, which probably means things are going well. I'm cracking up at he banter between you and your doctor. I sure you're one of his favorite patients.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736371




Beautiful T!  I hope you two had fun shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Carried this beauty today!!! Love how lightweight she is.




So cute in pink!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> She's 2 years old!!!




How fun is this?! Very cute.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful T!  I hope you two had fun shopping.



We did!!!  I was surprised that she's not as heavy as I was expecting.  Don't know why I waited so long to get a Clayton.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736371


Hawwwwt


----------



## CatePNW

tlo said:


> The Pink Croco is larger.  It was a TSV for QVC and made bigger.  The crock on the dooney site is the same size as the pebbled.


Thanks, this would be the preferred size for me, now I know the difference.


----------



## tlo

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, this would be the preferred size for me, now I know the difference.



Glad to help!! Check for it in under "as is dooney".  I've had good and bad luck with as is but more good.  Sometimes you don't get the accessories but you can return it or if you call CS, they will discount a bit more.  It's a great bag!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawwwwt



Thanks honey!!

Ms Clayton likes attention.  I had women and the SAs coming up and commenting on her.

You need one!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Glad to help!! Check for it in under "as is dooney".  I've had good and bad luck with as is but more good.  Sometimes you don't get the accessories but you can return it or if you call CS, they will discount a bit more.  It's a great bag!!




Last time I checked they had almost all colors available in as is.


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736371



Action shots! Yeeei, that is one beautiful bag!  How tall are you? And does it look too big for your frame? I still havent seen it IRL and dont know if it would be too big for me ( Im 5.2, size 2)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736371



Just look at that bag! So gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Ms Clayton on her way to Macy's. I wanted to test her out weight wise. She handles it like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736371




She looks so happy ridin' shotgun.
Beautiful picture!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you're home, which probably means things are going well. I'm cracking up at he banter between you and your doctor. I sure you're one of his favorite patients.



I've been very fortunate... I react to stress by cracking jokes. The doctors and surgeons I've had to deal with recently respond well to me and joke back and I think that helps the whole process. I feel very lucky


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Action shots! Yeeei, that is one beautiful bag!  How tall are you? And does it look too big for your frame? I still havent seen it IRL and dont know if it would be too big for me ( Im 5.2, size 2)



I'm 5'4" on a good day.    and a size 10-12

I think it's fine for my frame but I like big bags.  I only wish I was a size 2 again!!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Just look at that bag! So gorgeous!



Thanks GG!!  How are you feeling?


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> She looks so happy ridin' shotgun.
> Beautiful picture!



Thanks hopi!!  She was very happy and very well behaved until she started begging me to bring some more sisters home!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> Thanks GG!!  How are you feeling?



Doing good ty  

How does the Clayton carry on the strap? Is it "magical" like the Kingston... I swear the weight disappears on the shoulder lol


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doing good ty
> 
> How does the Clayton carry on the strap? Is it "magical" like the Kingston... I swear the weight disappears on the shoulder lol



I'm so glad GG!!

You know, I was so focused on carrying her on my arm as a test, I didn't try her on my shoulder.  I should have!!!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> I'm 5'4" on a good day.    and a size 10-12
> 
> I think it's fine for my frame but I like big bags.  I only wish I was a size 2 again!!!



Hahahaha, you are so funny! I like big bags too, but for example Im giving away my reg flo. Clayton looks more slimmer cause she is taller..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Hahahaha, you are so funny! I like big bags too, but for example Im giving away my reg flo. Clayton looks more slimmer cause she is taller..



Nebo... I think (personal observance) that the Clayton would look great on you because (1) you seem to gain most of your height from your legs vs your torso and (2) you wear heals alot.

In your mod shots you actually look taller than 5'2 because of your longer legs so I don't think the Clayton would disrupt that illusion  

And that's my scientific breakdown of your perfectly proportioned stature


----------



## Scooch

Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!


----------



## Bobetta

Scooch said:


> Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736496




Oh, soooo super nice. I'm so loving that chestnut and Kingston right now. I don't blame you one bit. Such a beauty.


----------



## Bobetta

Scooch said:


> Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736496




And beautiful background. Looks like a magazine pic.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Scooch said:


> Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736496



I think we can officially declare the Kingston the Bag o' the month for Aug 2014! Lol she's gorgeous in chestnut!


----------



## Scooch

Bobetta said:


> And beautiful background. Looks like a magazine pic.




Thanks so much! As you can see I started with the fall decor!


----------



## Scooch

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think we can officially declare the Kingston the Bag o' the month for Aug 2014! Lol she's gorgeous in chestnut!




Thanks! I love your grey!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Scooch said:


> Thanks so much! As you can see I started with the fall decor!



Oh I can't wait for fall! It's my favorite!


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Hahahaha, you are so funny! I like big bags too, but for example Im giving away my reg flo. Clayton looks more slimmer cause she is taller..



She is slimmer at the top but she's still a big bag.


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo... I think (personal observance) that the Clayton would look great on you because (1) you seem to gain most of your height from your legs vs your torso and (2) you wear heals alot.
> 
> In your mod shots you actually look taller than 5'2 because of your longer legs so I don't think the Clayton would disrupt that illusion
> 
> And that's my scientific breakdown of your perfectly proportioned stature



I'm very short waited and longer legs.  But I don't wear heals a lot.  I'm into comfy!!!


----------



## tlo

Scooch said:


> Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736496



Sounds like you love Kingston!  I have it in the same color and it's an AWESOME bag!  I'm so glad you are loving it!!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think we can officially declare the Kingston the Bag o' the month for Aug 2014! Lol she's gorgeous in chestnut!



I'll agree with that!!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh I can't wait for fall! It's my favorite!



Fall clothes, shoes and bags are my favorite!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks hopi!!  She was very happy and very well behaved until she started begging me to bring some more sisters home!




Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Still in my kingston! My poor logo lock is till in its box not getting much love but I can't help it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736496




Very pretty!  Don't worry, miss logo lock will come out to play when the bad weather comes along.


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty!  Don't worry, miss logo lock will come out to play when the bad weather comes along.




That's exactly what I'm going to do! They are calling for an even worse winter here in the northeast than last winter! Logo lock will come in handy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Scooch said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do! They are calling for an even worse winter here in the northeast than last winter! Logo lock will come in handy!


Plz say it aint so


----------



## Scooch

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Plz say it aint so




Yep! They're saying more snow than last winter and colder temps! And it's starting early!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Scooch said:


> Yep! They're saying more snow than last winter and colder temps! And it's starting early!



Plzzzz say you jokin. I cAnt take another one like last


----------



## Scooch

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Plzzzz say u jokin. I cAnt take another one like last




I know! Last winter was brutal! My nephews weren't done school till June 27


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Scooch said:


> I know! Last winter was brutal! My nephews weren't done school till June 27



I feel for you northern girls! It was bad enough in the midwest, I can't imagine how it was up there  

I love fall but I HATE winter...now I'm sad even thinking about it...


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I feel for you northern girls! It was bad enough in the midwest, I can't imagine how it was up there
> 
> I love fall but I HATE winter...now I'm sad even thinking about it...



I'm with you.  Love fall and hate winter.  

Here in the south, we had a brutal winter for us!!


----------



## Bobetta

Scooch said:


> Yep! They're saying more snow than last winter and colder temps! And it's starting early!




I never feared winter. But after last winter - the fear is very real.


----------



## Scooch

Bobetta said:


> I never feared winter. But after last winter - the fear is very real.




I agree! 2 years ago was superstorm sandy and I've never experienced anything like that!


----------



## Scooch

Gilmoregirl said:


> I feel for you northern girls! It was bad enough in the midwest, I can't imagine how it was up there
> 
> I love fall but I HATE winter...now I'm sad even thinking about it...




Same here! LOVE fall then it's depressing going into the winter months.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've been very fortunate... I react to stress by cracking jokes. The doctors and surgeons I've had to deal with recently respond well to me and joke back and I think that helps the whole process. I feel very lucky




Sooo glad you are feeling better girly!!! You seem to be n good spirits. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Springer

Scooch said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do! They are calling for an even worse winter here in the northeast than last winter! Logo lock will come in handy!



Oh please tell me this is going to be the case! I love me a good cold, snowy, frigid winter! Besides how much I would enjoy that, my bags would be a pop of color against the snow!

Edit: of course I don't live in the northeast, more like Mideast but would still love a good winter.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Oh please tell me this is going to be the case! I love me a good cold, snowy, frigid winter! Besides how much I would enjoy that, my bags would be a pop of color against the snow!
> 
> Edit: of course I don't live in the northeast, more like Mideast but would still love a good winter.



Springer... you are a sick, sick woman 

My hubs is from Michigan... it doesn't phase him. I won't hardly leave the house LOL and when I do leave the house... I am NOT happy about it lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo glad you are feeling better girly!!! You seem to be n good spirits. &#128515;&#128515;



Doing my best  how 'bout you pretty lady? Feeling betta?


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer... you are a sick, sick woman
> 
> My hubs is from Michigan... it doesn't phase him. I won't hardly leave the house LOL and when I do leave the house... I am NOT happy about it lol



Lol. I know. So many times I tell my husband I would love to move to where snow and cold temps are the norm. I don't know what it is but I have always been this way. Something about the winter makes my soul smile and brighten! :rockettes:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doing my best  how 'bout you pretty lady? Feeling betta?




That's great!! I'm feeling better day by day. Feeling good enough to hit the outlets tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's great!! I'm feeling better day by day. Feeling good enough to hit the outlets tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Aww hell... it's on now! I hope you find something that you can't live without at a price that you can live with!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo... I think (personal observance) that the Clayton would look great on you because (1) you seem to gain most of your height from your legs vs your torso and (2) you wear heals alot.
> 
> In your mod shots you actually look taller than 5'2 because of your longer legs so I don't think the Clayton would disrupt that illusion
> 
> And that's my scientific breakdown of your perfectly proportioned stature



I should save this and look at it every time I have a bad body day! You are the best! 

Clayton looks so pretty. I need to branch out to pebbled leather bag for winter in a neutral color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gilmoregirl said:


> aww hell... It's on now! I hope you find something that you can't live without at a price that you can live with!




lmbo!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.


----------



## Nebo

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.



Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Springer

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.



Oh how beautiful!!!  I love my reg ocean flo so much. I hope you enjoy yours, I'm so happy you got it!!!!


----------



## tlo

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.



Gorgeous!!!  I love Ocean Blue.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.




Beautiful pair!  The ocean is very popular around here


----------



## Springer

Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I got my mom that same bag, and she is in love with it!  She thinks the best part is the zipper


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929



It's gorgeous!!  I saw it yesterday at Belk's.

I have the original IT bag in the large satchel, still with the tags on.  I was always afraid it would turn yellow.  LOL!!  So I want this bag to carry!


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got my mom that same bag, and she is in love with it!  She thinks the best part is the zipper



The only thing that could make this better is if it had a cross body strap, like the vanessa. But if I ever have the need for that, I'll probably borrow the strap from my natural flo. Heck with the multi color pattern, the strap from almost any of my flos would look nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929




Gorgeous!!! Such a fun bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956



I absolutely love that bag. I need to dig out my red. Have fun at the outlets! I hope you find sooomething!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956



Gorgeous!  And perfect with your outlet.

Can't wait to hear if you bring something home!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956


Swag!  I just got back from outlets. Glad you getting out Sunshine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swag!  I just got back from outlets. Glad you getting out Sunshine




Thank you sweetie!!! Got to keep these ole bones moving.  LOL. Do I need to check the other threads to see what u got?? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!  And perfect with your outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear if you bring something home!




Thanks GF!!! I'm broke, so I hope I don't see anything. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I absolutely love that bag. I need to dig out my red. Have fun at the outlets! I hope you find sooomething!




Thanks girly!!! I have the red too and it gorgeous. I normally wear it with black and white but I wasn't looking for a pop of color today but I think the trim on this bag was just the pop I wanted.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> The only thing that could make this better is if it had a cross body strap, like the vanessa. But if I ever have the need for that, I'll probably borrow the strap from my natural flo. Heck with the multi color pattern, the strap from almost any of my flos would look nice!




That's a great idea and a colorful strap would be cute! Such a fun bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956




Love it!  Twins! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956



I love this bag. I think Bob has one in the aqua. It really caught my eye but I couldn't find it anywhere on Dooney's website. Lovely picture and bag!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great idea and a colorful strap would be cute! Such a fun bag!



Ha ha! I could hook up multiple straps to it and form a rainbow! I could attempt to start a new trend. But man I know that wouldn't work, all those straps flying around I'd probably get my foot hung on one and fall down.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ha ha! I could hook up multiple straps to it and form a rainbow! I could attempt to start a new trend. But man I know that wouldn't work, all those straps flying around I'd probably get my foot hung on one and fall down.




Lol! The same would happen to me for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I love this bag. I think Bob has one in the aqua. It really caught my eye but I couldn't find it anywhere on Dooney's website. Lovely picture and bag!




This bag is a QVC exclusive. It was a TSV last year. They sometimes come up in the as is section for about $100 less.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I love this bag. I think Bob has one in the aqua. It really caught my eye but I couldn't find it anywhere on Dooney's website. Lovely picture and bag!




Thanks girly!!! Yes, she does have it in the beautiful Aqua. TB has this one too! They were exclusive to QVC and only had a couple colors left but that was months ago. They are very similar to the Bristol in shape and size.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!!! Yes, she does have it in the beautiful Aqua. TB has this one too! They were exclusive to QVC and only had a couple colors left but that was months ago. They are very similar to the Bristol in shape and size.



Ohhhh ok. That's makes sense to why I didn't see them!


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956


Very nice, entire look is great on you.



Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929



I'm not a white bag person, but I just LOVE that rainbow zipper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.





Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929




I have always loved the zipper on this bag!  I "almost" bought it just because of the zipper!


Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956




Hi PTB!


Looking good!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!!! *I'm broke, so I hope I don't see anything. &#128513;&#128513;*




 I know what you mean!  I was at Livermore this morning.  I just wanted to get the "vapors" of the outlet.  It was fun walking around.  The only thing that tried to follow me home was a MKors wallet but I told it I'll be back when it's on sale!


I hope you had fun!


----------



## Springer

Thank you! 

Doesn't that zipper just make the bag?!? Wish I had rainbow zippers on everything.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929



Darling bag, Springer!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956



Lookin' good!   Hope you have fun shopping!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Doesn't that zipper just make the bag?!? Wish I had rainbow zippers on everything.





It really does!  I would love rainbow zippers on some of my red bags!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Nebo said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!


Thanks!



Springer said:


> Oh how beautiful!!!  I love my reg ocean flo so much. I hope you enjoy yours, I'm so happy you got it!!!!


I'm very much enjoying it =)



tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I love Ocean Blue.  Enjoy!!


Thank you, I'm so in love =)



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pair!  The ocean is very popular around here


Thank you, I kept seeing it on here and had to have it!



Springer said:


> Signature satchel in the white multi. I cant describe how much I love the rainbow zipper! Surprisingly this fit everything I carry in my reg flo. Granted there's not all that left over extra room but I am impressed.
> 
> View attachment 2736928
> 
> View attachment 2736929


love it! and the keychain.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Black today... Headed to the outlets. May come out empty handed... Nothing screaming at me right now. &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736956


Beautiful bag. I like your top a lot too


----------



## eggtartapproved

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Darling bag, Springer!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you sweetie!!! Got to keep these ole bones moving.  LOL. Do I need to check the other threads to see what u got?? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Nah. Will post when they arrive


----------



## vanhornink

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.



Very nice..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.


Verrry nice


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



So pretty! Such a classic color!


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



I LOVE your bag!!!!!!! How gorgeous!!!! 

I have a love for the Chelsea in the dillen but am too scared to call and ask the outlet about them for fear I will be told the words "not shippable". 

But this picture just about gives me the courage to. I love it.


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean!  I was at Livermore this morning.  I just wanted to get the "vapors" of the outlet.  It was fun walking around.  The only thing that tried to follow me home was a MKors wallet but I told it I'll be back when it's on sale!
> 
> 
> I hope you had fun!



Hi!

By chance, did you glimpse the multicolor anniversary bags? If yes, how much is the discount? I tried calling, they're swamped around noon, so couldn't get answers from SA.

I'm in San Pablo, anytime you need a car pool buddy to the outlet, I'm your girl.&#128518;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> So pretty! Such a classic color!



thank you!  I am in love with her...






Springer said:


> I LOVE your bag!!!!!!! How gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I have a love for the Chelsea in the dillen but am too scared to call and ask the outlet about them for fear I will be told the words "not shippable".
> 
> But this picture just about gives me the courage to. I love it.



You should.  You won't regret it &#10084;


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



Wow, she is beautiful! Perfect pick for you!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I LOVE your bag!!!!!!! How gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I have a love for the Chelsea in the dillen but am too scared to call and ask the outlet about them for fear I will be told the words "not shippable".
> 
> But this picture just about gives me the courage to. I love it.



Chelsea is shippable, just not in these super new colors an materials. Caramel should be a standard color..


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Wow, she is beautiful! Perfect pick for you!



Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

Your Chelsea is gorgeous, GG!!


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



Very nice


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Your Chelsea is gorgeous, GG!!






vanhornink said:


> Very nice



Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today




Ooh... She is beautiful... Looks good you girly! Love that color.


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks!



Darling, did you get it at an outlet or store and how much was it, if you dont mind sharing?

This color would be a perfect substitute for natural florentine...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Darling, did you get it at an outlet or store and how much was it, if you dont mind sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> This color would be a perfect substitute for natural florentine...




Grrrrrr... I saw a natural Flo today and wanted it sooo bad but they seem to scratch too easily for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrrrrr... I saw a natural Flo today and wanted it sooo bad but they seem to scratch too easily for me.




The scratches rub out pretty easily.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today




Looks great on you GG! Love the color, love the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The scratches rub out pretty easily.




Oh they do??? They look so bad though when scratched. Id have to get one from the warehouse untouched.


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



That's a great bag, love the color. Is that a football themed charm I see?


----------



## eggtartapproved

vanhornink said:


> Very nice..





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrry nice


Thank u!


gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today



Aafter I use up some of my totes, I'd love to add this to my collection. Very pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today


What Chelsea is this?  I tried to look it up and see the name covers several different designs.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> What Chelsea is this?  I tried to look it up and see the name covers several different designs.



This is the pebbled leather chelsea







CatePNW said:


> That's a great bag, love the color. Is that a football themed charm I see?



It is.  It made by coach and I got it on posh mark last season


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Darling, did you get it at an outlet or store and how much was it, if you dont mind sharing?
> 
> This color would be a perfect substitute for natural florentine...



I got it from Qvc.  I think it was $298.  I dont like paying FP, but had to have it


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Your Chelsea is gorgeous, GG!!



Thanks Sarah


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> This is the pebbled leather chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.  It made by coach and I got it on posh mark last season



Thank you, just wanting to get familiar with the line. I thought I recognized that football fob!  I spotted it on the bay a while back and have it on my watch list. I'm not a football fan but I can fake it with something like this.  LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> Thank you, just wanting to get familiar with the line. I thought I recognized that football fob!  I spotted it on the bay a while back and have it on my watch list. I'm not a football fan but I can fake it with something like this.  LOL!



Lol


----------



## Bobetta

Springer said:


> I love this bag. I think Bob has one in the aqua. It really caught my eye but I couldn't find it anywhere on Dooney's website. Lovely picture and bag!




Hey. Yes. I have one. I saw Pcan had the red one (didn't even know about the black one, lol) and she seemed so happy with hers, so I decided to grab the Aqua when I saw it was going to air. It sold out back and forth. And I actually saw last night they had it back in stock at QVC. Not sure if it was Easy Pay though. Around 300. Give or take. But I rocked the crap out of this bag this summer. Lol. If I posted in the "What are you carrying" thread, it would've been the same damn answer every single day, all day. Lol. But now I have new babies to love. Ugh!!! And it is very close to the Bristol. The Bristol is a tad bit bigger though. But not in a bad way. Such a classy bag. I do want to get a darker color eventually. Or that Bone! Hotness.


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with Ms. Chelsea today




Love it!


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> Hey. Yes. I have one. I saw Pcan had the red one (didn't even know about the black one, lol) and she seemed so happy with hers, so I decided to grab the Aqua when I saw it was going to air. It sold out back and forth. And I actually saw last night they had it back in stock at QVC. Not sure if it was Easy Pay though. Around 300. Give or take. But I rocked the crap out of this bag this summer. Lol. If I posted in the "What are you carrying" thread, it would've been the same damn answer every single day, all day. Lol. But now I have new babies to love. Ugh!!! And it is very close to the Bristol. The Bristol is a tad bit bigger though. But not in a bad way. Such a classy bag. I do want to get a darker color eventually. Or that Bone! Hotness.




You and that bag are both gorg ! ( I accidentally posted this in the mods  tried to delete ..)


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> You and that bag are both gorg ! ( I accidentally posted this in the mods  tried to delete ..)




Lol!! Thanks! I saw a comment listed and I was like, oh, oh. Lol. But it did delete but shows you "tried." In other words, just blank. Now we know what happens when we delete. Lol. There's a thread for comments on the "no comment" thread but it got buried. We just can't keep our thoughts to ourselves here. Torture. Lol. Thanks again!
I'm backtracking and posting all the mod shots I've posted here randomly. It's good to have them all in one place for us to ponder and obsess. I sure do!!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrrrrr... I saw a natural Flo today and wanted it sooo bad but they seem to scratch too easily for me.



Every single one I have seen has scratches on. Looks beat up, although I know with a little TLC and conditioner it would be good. But, Im on a big fence with the natural. I'm not in love with the way the color looks after it has patina on. It is very beautiful leather wise, just not a color of my choice. So maybe a pebbled version that will not change, would be perfect for picky me


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got it from Qvc.  I think it was $298.  I dont like paying FP, but had to have it



Thank you for the info. Chelsea is one of those bags in pebbled leather that the full price is not that scary.. Specially for  beautiful colors like your caramel, or Bobettas gray.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh they do??? They look so bad though when scratched. Id have to get one from the warehouse untouched.




Yeah some of them look pretty bad. My taupe scratches really easily, but I just rub with my finger and voila, gone! The same goes for my natural Stanwich. I haven't carried them much so I'm not sure how they'll look after a lot of use, but I've seen lots of natural Flo's in full patina and it doesn't look like there are many scratches. They have a deep golden shine.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrrrrr... I saw a natural Flo today and wanted it sooo bad but they seem to scratch too easily for me.




I'm sooo in love with my new Natural Flo. I didn't think I would be. But her color and the style bag seem so classic together. (That and Chestnut, I think. Love all the colors but those seem worldly and classic.) I know the coloring is going to change a bit and used to be scared of that but from the pics I've seen and other bags that look to have "turned" already, I'm looking forward to it. And they get so comfy and mushy. We shall see through time. 
I am nervous about her perfectly smooth and light skin. But from what I've read, life and time just makes it better. I'm a dirt and accident magnet. But I'm ready. Lol. 
(Please, I already smudged up my Mini Salmon tonight. Lol. Spilled a little Capri Sun on it. But it faded out and I just rubbed out the outline a little. Grrgh. Will drive me crazy but coming out so far.)


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Thank you for the info. Chelsea is one of those bags in pebbled leather that the full price is not that scary.. Specially for  beautiful colors like your caramel, or Bobettas gray.




Caramel is beyond hot. I saw a few colors at the outlet today and they all caught my eye. I almost walked out with a Navy. Hotness. And I've seen the Jeans color at Macy's. Hotness. Lol. 
The SA told me they should be getting those new colors soon at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got it from Qvc.  I think it was $298.  I dont like paying FP, but had to have it




Nebo, I believe GG's and Bobetta's are the new pebbled leather Chelsea they just debuted on QVC. I think these are identical in style to the Dillen Chelsea's that have been available for awhile with the exception of the hardware. It is shiny gold tone on this new version. On the older Dillen it is matte gold tone. If there are other differences I didn't catch them. The Dillen is available at the outlet for 40% off or maybe more in some colors.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I believe GG's and Bobetta's are the new pebbled leather Chelsea they just debuted on QVC. I think these are identical in style to the Dillen Chelsea's that have been available for awhile with the exception of the hardware. It is shiny gold tone on this new version. On the older Dillen it is matte gold tone. If there are other differences I didn't catch them. The Dillen is available at the outlet for 40% off or maybe more in some colors.



Good eye, dear lady! I didnt even notice that!  I think in Dillen the closest color to caramel would be sand..but this one is just beautiful.

I wanted to ask you about the stanwich satchel- is there three sizes of that bag or only two? And if its only two is the bigger one too big or not? It looks big but not too big cause the upper part looks more narrow then on the reg/small flo's.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Good eye, dear lady! I didnt even notice that!  I think in Dillen the closest color to caramel would be sand..but this one is just beautiful.
> 
> I wanted to ask you about the stanwich satchel- is there three sizes of that bag or only two? And if its only two is the bigger one too big or not? It looks big but not too big cause the upper part looks more narrow then on the reg/small flo's.




Thanks dear! The Stanwich comes in two sizes. Because of the taper near the top, the larger one is in between the small and reg size Flo satchel. She's really roomy inside, but doesn't carry huge like the reg Flo. It's the perfect medium size for me. I'm really happy with the size. I have heard that the small is pretty small and the opening is narrow and difficult due to the taper.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks dear! The Stanwich comes in two sizes. Because of the taper near the top, the larger one is in between the small and reg size Flo satchel. She's really roomy inside, but doesn't carry huge like the reg Flo. It's the perfect medium size for me. I'm really happy with the size. I have heard that the small is pretty small and the opening is narrow and difficult due to the taper.



Thank you! Yeah, Im watching videos on both and small one just seems too small. Very cute, but small.

Regular one is really pretty. I will ask about them next time I call the outlet. I never thought about the style in a way that I might want to own one. But.. after seeing your pictures and thinking about classic colors, this might be the one. I know there was a great deal on t moro beginning of this year, so maybe they still have something going on


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you! Yeah, Im watching videos on both and small one just seems too small. Very cute, but small.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular one is really pretty. I will ask about them next time I call the outlet. I never thought about the style in a way that I might want to own one. But.. after seeing your pictures and thinking about classic colors, this might be the one. I know there was a great deal on t moro beginning of this year, so maybe they still have something going on




I had my Tmorro out yesterday. I rekindled my love for it. It's such a deep rich dark brown. Just beautiful. This is also the tonal one so if you like the look of an all one color bag like the Flo satchel, this would be the color to go with. It looked a little lackluster when I first got it, but one conditioning did the trick.


----------



## Springer

Bobetta said:


> I'm sooo in love with my new Natural Flo. I didn't think I would be. But her color and the style bag seem so classic together. (That and Chestnut, I think. Love all the colors but those seem worldly and classic.) I know the coloring is going to change a bit and used to be scared of that but from the pics I've seen and other bags that look to have "turned" already, I'm looking forward to it. And they get so comfy and mushy. We shall see through time.
> I am nervous about her perfectly smooth and light skin. But from what I've read, life and time just makes it better. I'm a dirt and accident magnet. But I'm ready. Lol.
> (Please, I already smudged up my Mini Salmon tonight. Lol. Spilled a little Capri Sun on it. But it faded out and I just rubbed out the outline a little. Grrgh. Will drive me crazy but coming out so far.)



I agree with you. There is something so exquisite about the flo in natural. I love the color, I love the look. It was my very first dooney and boy did I get an absolutely perfect one. Sounds like yours is like mine, perfectly smooth as silk leather in every way. When he has got a scratch, I was very surprised how my finger rubbed it out. There's also a luxurious smell to him. I love all my flos and they all smell like leather but none comes close to the leather smell my natural has. Even my husband loves to smell it. It is my favorite bag by far.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Ocean blue today for work. Leave for my trip on Thursday and I think I'll be bringing her!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I had my Tmorro out yesterday. I rekindled my love for it. It's such a deep rich dark brown. Just beautiful. This is also the tonal one so if you like the look of an all one color bag like the Flo satchel, this would be the color to go with. It looked a little lackluster when I first got it, but one conditioning did the trick.



It is a beautiful bag, specially in that color. Called the outlet and they are still in retail, so non shippable.

Also, I didnt know that this labor day sale- they could ship things, cause it was extra discount on a certain collection- florentine come up to 50%off)... The only reason Im not feeling bad cause I wouldnt have the funds to get it anyway, so its all good.

Smith, double tassel satchel and mitchell are all permanently on 50% off and shippable if anybody is interested in those styles in core colors.


----------



## Springer

eggtartapproved said:


> Ocean blue today for work. Leave for my trip on Thursday and I think I'll be bringing her!




Howdy fellow bag twin! I was in my pink satchel with pockets this morning but we had to go out and a storm was a comin' so I switched into one of my weather faithful flos.


----------



## tlo

eggtartapproved said:


> ocean blue today for work. Leave for my trip on thursday and i think i'll be bringing her!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Howdy fellow bag twin! I was in my pink satchel with pockets this morning but we had to go out and a storm was a comin' so I switched into one of my weather faithful flos.
> 
> View attachment 2738080



LOVE it!  Your charms look so cute on her!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> LOVE it!  Your charms look so cute on her!



Thank you! I think I have picked up a new hobby with these charms. So many people here had those TDF Coach charms and Dooney charms but I couldn't budget those so I decided to try to come up with cute ones on my own. After I pick up my son, we are running to a craft type store to look around!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, beautiful in blue today! I have my ocean twist strap hobo. Probably will stay in it for the week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

eggtartapproved said:


> Ocean blue today for work. Leave for my trip on Thursday and I think I'll be bringing her!





Springer said:


> Howdy fellow bag twin! I was in my pink satchel with pockets this morning but we had to go out and a storm was a comin' so I switched into one of my weather faithful flos.
> 
> View attachment 2738080



Gorgeous bags, ladies.   Y'all are making me want to pull out my OB satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

You ladies are really making me fall for that ocean blue! OMG that bag is stunning, especially in natural light! I think that bag just begs to wear jewelry  it's too fun a color to not accessorize.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You ladies are really making me fall for that ocean blue! OMG that bag is stunning, especially in natural light! I think that bag just begs to wear jewelry  it's too fun a color to not accessorize.



That is a sure sign you NEED Ocean Blue!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You ladies are really making me fall for that ocean blue! OMG that bag is stunning, especially in natural light! I think that bag just begs to wear jewelry  it's too fun a color to not accessorize.




Get you one girly!! I agree... Ocean, like Salmon must have some jewelry. It takes the bag to another level.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That is a sure sign you NEED Ocean Blue!!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Get you one girly!! I agree... Ocean, like Salmon must have some jewelry. It takes the bag to another level.



I know...it's getting tough to resist! I have to cool it for awhile though.  I have some other issues coming up that need attention.  :cry:


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> Sorry, don't know how to delete messages on the Galaxy Tab 3. I've tried downloading the app twice, still can find the delete button.
> 
> For some reason, I cannot find the menu buttons to delete messages. I'm gonna ask first son to access TFP on his IPAD when he gets home (left for work today at 4AM).



Today, I went into first son's IPAD to delete PMs from my Inbox.

First, part of my problem from what I see on the IPAD--the TAB does not display the top menus. I.e., sign up, log in buttons don't display,  

I also discovered that the TAB Chrome page says, "purseforum, on the go". This not the app. 

Scrolling to the bottom of the page, I see "Desktop (Full Version). Clicking this, and I have many, many times, does not change anything. Which is strange, I don"t understand. When I visited the forum for the first time to sign up, I obviously had the isign up, log in, etc buttons. After the initial sign up visit, those are all gone. And I'm in "on the go" mode.

So, back on the IPAD, I login, and, of course, do not remember my password,  and click on "forgot password". After completing the forms, purseforum indicates thst it has sent me an dmail to reset password.  Guess what, no email. Check junk/spam mail--nothing.  Checked and rechecked.  Nada.

Long story short, Inbox still full. Can't send out PMs either.  So it goes.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Today, I went into first son's IPAD to delete PMs from my Inbox.
> 
> First, part of my problem from what I see on the IPAD--the TAB does not display the top menus. I.e., sign up, log in buttons don't display,
> 
> I also discovered that the TAB Chrome page says, "purseforum, on the go". This not the app.
> 
> Scrolling to the bottom of the page, I see "Desktop (Full Version). Clicking this, and I have many, many times, does not change anything. Which is strange, I don"t understand. When I visited the forum for the first time to sign up, I obviously had the isign up, log in, etc buttons. After the initial sign up visit, those are all gone. And I'm in "on the go" mode.
> 
> So, back on the IPAD, I login, and, of course, do not remember my password,  and click on "forgot password". After completing the forms, purseforum indicates thst it has sent me an dmail to reset password.  Guess what, no email. Check junk/spam mail--nothing.  Checked and rechecked.  Nada.
> 
> Long story short, Inbox still full. Can't send out PMs either.  So it goes.



LTD... what do you usually use to get on the forums? I have nearly every kind of device, I will help you. If I know what device I can do screen shots


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Today, I went into first son's IPAD to delete PMs from my Inbox.
> 
> First, part of my problem from what I see on the IPAD--the TAB does not display the top menus. I.e., sign up, log in buttons don't display,
> 
> I also discovered that the TAB Chrome page says, "purseforum, on the go". This not the app.
> 
> Scrolling to the bottom of the page, I see "Desktop (Full Version). Clicking this, and I have many, many times, does not change anything. Which is strange, I don"t understand. When I visited the forum for the first time to sign up, I obviously had the isign up, log in, etc buttons. After the initial sign up visit, those are all gone. And I'm in "on the go" mode.
> 
> So, back on the IPAD, I login, and, of course, do not remember my password,  and click on "forgot password". After completing the forms, purseforum indicates thst it has sent me an dmail to reset password.  Guess what, no email. Check junk/spam mail--nothing.  Checked and rechecked.  Nada.
> 
> Long story short, Inbox still full. Can't send out PMs either.  So it goes.



Sorry you're having so much trouble.  I don't know if it's a defect in the on the go version?  Since my app was giving me trouble, I tried to report a problem like you can do in the app.  It brought me to a thread on the purse form where I could report a problem.  After typing this long explanation of my problem with my notifications going going away and hit submit, it told me I couldn't submit because the thread was over 6 months old.  So I got no help there.  I hope someone more savvy than me can help you.


----------



## CatePNW

Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her. 

I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> LTD... what do you usually use to get on the forums? I have nearly every kind of device, I will help you. If I know what device I can do screen shots



I'm on a Samsung Galaxy TAB 3.0 running on Android Kit Kat 4.4.2.

There's still no password reset email from TPF.  I  wonder what's going on there. Is it me, rather  tgd TAB? Wonder if someone can test the reset password, to see if they get the reset email?

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her.
> 
> I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!
> 
> View attachment 2738265



She looks great!  It's already starting for you Cate  This is how it starts and this forum has a way of fueling the fire.  It happens to me so often, I can barely keep up with myself!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her.
> 
> I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!
> 
> View attachment 2738265



That's what gets us all in trouble


----------



## Bobetta

CatePNW said:


> Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her.
> 
> I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!
> 
> View attachment 2738265




Yeah. Lol. I'll agree with the other Dooney sisters - that's how it starts. lol. 
Love your bag. I have it in black with black handles. Looove her. Super comfy and weather-resistant. Can't beat that. Oh, and super stylish. Love your color. Perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

eggtartapproved said:


> Picked these 2 up at the outlets today and moved right into the regular flo in ocean!!! Soooooo happy to have these.




Congrats!
Twins on the satchel. I noticed you are in BC. Did you go to Tulalip? That's where I got mine on Friday.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Thank you! I think I have picked up a new hobby with these charms. So many people here had those TDF Coach charms and Dooney charms but I couldn't budget those so I decided to try to come up with cute ones on my own. After I pick up my son, we are running to a craft type store to look around!


 
I think I'm getting addicted too. I went to Michael's again and got more beads. They were 50% off. I'll take a pic. brb


ETA: All these are from Michael's except the fleur de Lis (That one I found at Walmart)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Springer said:


> Howdy fellow bag twin! I was in my pink satchel with pockets this morning but we had to go out and a storm was a comin' so I switched into one of my weather faithful flos.
> 
> View attachment 2738080


yay! It's pouring over here too and mine is holding up amazingly! I also forgot my umbrella :s



tlo said:


> gorgeous!!!


Ty!


Nebo said:


> Ladies, beautiful in blue today! I have my ocean twist strap hobo. Probably will stay in it for the week.


That's another beauty!


----------



## eggtartapproved

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies.   Y'all are making me want to pull out my OB satchel.


Do it! Lol


Twoboyz said:


> You ladies are really making me fall for that ocean blue! OMG that bag is stunning, especially in natural light! I think that bag just begs to wear jewelry  it's too fun a color to not accessorize.


U need it. Everyone needs it! Lol


tlo said:


> That is a sure sign you NEED Ocean Blue!!!


Agreed!


CatePNW said:


> Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her.
> 
> I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!
> 
> View attachment 2738265


I love this style too, my nylon is this but without the front pockets.


MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> Twins on the satchel. I noticed you are in BC. Did you go to Tulalip? That's where I got mine on Friday.



Thank you! And yes! But I went on sunday. They had 3 left and I convinced this other lady there she needed this bag lol. Maybe I'll see you walking around with it


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> I'm on a Samsung Galaxy TAB 3.0 running on Android Kit Kat 4.4.2.
> 
> There's still no password reset email from TPF.  I  wonder what's going on there. Is it me, rather  tgd TAB? Wonder if someone can test the reset password, to see if they get the reset email?
> 
> Thanks!



It worked for me... try again?


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Sorry it's not blue....LOL!  But, it's my only Dooney and I haven't moved out yet, wanted to get used to her.
> 
> I've been looking in the "mod shot" thread and am beginning to like styles that I never thought I liked before, so weird how that happens!
> 
> View attachment 2738265



Very pretty Cate!  Yes, that is how it goes. I never thought I would get a shoulder bag. I got my twist strap hobo and now I want moreeee! Or the Chelsea shopper- thought it was too big. Turns out, its the perfect size!


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> It worked for me... try again?



Tried the reset at minimum 3 times.  I'm stumped. Where is my reset email? The email address is unchanged, no typo; same address TFP  sent the welcome email, notifications, etc. 

I think my problem is being in "on the go" mode. I can't get back to the full html version.  Oh, well ... ready to move on.


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> I think I'm getting addicted too. I went to Michael's again and got more beads. They were 50% off. I'll take a pic. brb
> 
> 
> ETA: All these are from Michael's except the fleur de Lis (That one I found at Walmart)




What a great idea you have ! This thread was responsible for keeping me up on ebay looking for key fobs , man are they pricey ! Another new hobby is moving into my life , I'm afraid !


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I think I'm getting addicted too. I went to Michael's again and got more beads. They were 50% off. I'll take a pic. brb
> 
> 
> ETA: All these are from Michael's except the fleur de Lis (That one I found at Walmart)



Ohhhhh I love the peace signs!!!! And that sparkly thing in the upper right!!!! Man I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Tried the reset at minimum 3 times.  I'm stumped. Where is my reset email? The email address is unchanged, no typo; same address TFP  sent the welcome email, notifications, etc.
> 
> I think my problem is being in "on the go" mode. I can't get back to the full html version.  Oh, well ... ready to move on.



I'm not sure why you have "on the go". Did you download the app from Google Play? I just checked via my browser... you're not using the official app.via Google play, you're using the mobile web

Close out all of your browser tabs, then hold down your home button and "close all" of the apps then hold the power button until it reboots


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Tried the reset at minimum 3 times.  I'm stumped. Where is my reset email? The email address is unchanged, no typo; same address TFP  sent the welcome email, notifications, etc.
> 
> I think my problem is being in "on the go" mode. I can't get back to the full html version.  Oh, well ... ready to move on.











Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm not sure why you have "on the go". Did you download the app from Google Play? I just checked via my browser... you're not using the official app.via Google play, you're using the mobile web
> 
> Close out all of your browser tabs, then hold down your home button and "close all" of the apps then hold the power button until it reboots



If you download the actual APP then you can go into messages and long press on the messages (don't open them, long press each one in the inbox) and it will bring up the option to delete.

And it's probably not sending you the forgot password because you are logged into your account and actively using it


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm not sure why you have "on the go". Did you download the app from Google Play? I just checked via my browser... you're not using the official app.via Google play, you're using the mobile web
> 
> Close out all of your browser tabs, then hold down your home button and "close all" of the apps then hold the power button until it reboots


On the go is just the mobile version of the forums.  You can see it if you go to this link:

http://m.forum.purseblog.com/

I wish I could help out, but the interface is working great on my laptop and my tablet.  I have a Nexus 7 with Android Kit Kat, latest version.  The Purse Forum App works and I can delete messages from my inbox there, and when I go to the mobile site in a browser, I get the menu bar up top to select categories.


----------



## MaryBel

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you! And yes! But I went on sunday. They had 3 left and I convinced this other lady there she needed this bag lol. Maybe I'll see you walking around with it




I think the one you got was the one I was going to get, but then they brought another from the back and I liked that one better (smooth instead of pebbled) but this one was really pretty too. A really bright blue!


Good job! I have done that a couple of times!


Yes, maybe we will see each other. We should have a special fob so we know we are tfp buddies.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> On the go is just the mobile version of the forums.  You can see it if you go to this link:
> 
> http://m.forum.purseblog.com/
> 
> I wish I could help out, but the interface is working great on my laptop and my tablet.  I have a Nexus 7 with Android Kit Kat, latest version.  The Purse Forum App works and I can delete messages from my inbox there, and when I go to the mobile site in a browser, I get the menu bar up top to select categories.



That's what I was trying to tell her. I don't know if LTD realized the APP and mobile site are two different things. Just trying to find the easiest way for her to do it


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> What a great idea you have ! This thread was responsible for keeping me up on ebay looking for key fobs , man are they pricey ! Another new hobby is moving into my life , I'm afraid !




These things are fun! I think if you buy the materials when they are on sale, it will be a cheap hobby. 


Right now, all the beads (bead gallery brand) are 50% off at Michaels. For example, the peace signs are normally 3.99 so now they are about $2.



Springer said:


> Ohhhhh I love the peace signs!!!! And that sparkly thing in the upper right!!!! Man I love this kind of stuff.




You need to go to Michaels this week while they have the 50% off on the beads. $2 for the peace signs after the discount. The sparkly pendant was $7.99 but I had a 50% off one item (from Sunday's circular in the paper) so got it for $4.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MaryBel said:


> I think the one you got was the one I was going to get, but then they brought another from the back and I liked that one better (smooth instead of pebbled) but this one was really pretty too. A really bright blue!
> 
> 
> Good job! I have done that a couple of times!
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe we will see each other. We should have a special fob so we know we are tfp buddies.


Mine was from the back too! We could design and make one... which I think would be AWESOME!.. but that's just me, lol.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Today, I went into first son's IPAD to delete PMs from my Inbox.
> 
> First, part of my problem from what I see on the IPAD--the TAB does not display the top menus. I.e., sign up, log in buttons don't display,
> 
> I also discovered that the TAB Chrome page says, "purseforum, on the go". This not the app.
> 
> Scrolling to the bottom of the page, I see "Desktop (Full Version). Clicking this, and I have many, many times, does not change anything. Which is strange, I don"t understand. When I visited the forum for the first time to sign up, I obviously had the isign up, log in, etc buttons. After the initial sign up visit, those are all gone. And I'm in "on the go" mode.
> 
> So, back on the IPAD, I login, and, of course, do not remember my password,  and click on "forgot password". After completing the forms, purseforum indicates thst it has sent me an dmail to reset password.  Guess what, no email. Check junk/spam mail--nothing.  Checked and rechecked.  Nada.
> 
> Long story short, Inbox still full. Can't send out PMs either.  So it goes.



Lovethatduck, 

I'm just going to have to tell you on here until mailbox riddle in solved. I thought about the bags I have and how they're big and such and have enjoyed carrying my smaller multi sig satchel and I do so much close to home and it's nice to have a smaller, lighter pick up and go bag. Sooooo, and getting to the point, I called the outlet to ask them their price on the patent leather drawstring. It is $99! It's $148 online. I ordered it in ocean. So happy. That is the perfect style bag to throw stuff in and go and it's beautiful. Love the shiny patent. And although not intentionally done, will match my ocean patent CCW that should be arriving this week! I will kind of match your patent drawstring as far as the ocean part!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Lovethatduck,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have to tell you on here until mailbox riddle in solved. I thought about the bags I have and how they're big and such and have enjoyed carrying my smaller multi sig satchel and I do so much close to home and it's nice to have a smaller, lighter pick up and go bag. Sooooo, and getting to the point, I called the outlet to ask them their price on the patent leather drawstring. It is $99! It's $148 online. I ordered it in ocean. So happy. That is the perfect style bag to throw stuff in and go and it's beautiful. Love the shiny patent. And although not intentionally done, will match my ocean patent CCW that should be arriving this week! I will kind of match your patent drawstring as far as the ocean part!




Mmmm... That Ocean Patent DS is gorgeous. I lusted over it today. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Nebo

Wow, that is an awesome price! I need to stay focused on getting the core colors. No more pops until I get The big three.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Wow, that is an awesome price! I need to stay focused on getting the core colors. No more pops until I get The big three.



I keep saying that... my marine is the only bag I have close to a core color lol the rest are Lavender or Pink lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Lovethatduck,
> 
> I'm just going to have to tell you on here until mailbox riddle in solved. I thought about the bags I have and how they're big and such and have enjoyed carrying my smaller multi sig satchel and I do so much close to home and it's nice to have a smaller, lighter pick up and go bag. Sooooo, and getting to the point, I called the outlet to ask them their price on the patent leather drawstring. It is $99! It's $148 online. I ordered it in ocean. So happy. That is the perfect style bag to throw stuff in and go and it's beautiful. Love the shiny patent. And although not intentionally done, will match my ocean patent CCW that should be arriving this week! I will kind of match your patent drawstring as far as the ocean part!




Re $148, I know!  There's a good example just how being a member here makes one a "power shopper".  Being in the know is key. I didn't know better when I ordered my bag from dooney.com, week before 4th of July.  Saw them on the "Q" and I was off the wagon in a big way.  It was on sale for $148, so I took the leap.

They are fun to carry, just a little small for me. 

Enjoy!


----------



## lovethatduck

CatePNW said:


> On the go is just the mobile version of the forums.  You can see it if you go to this link:
> 
> http://m.forum.purseblog.com/
> 
> I wish I could help out, but the interface is working great on my laptop and my tablet.  I have a Nexus 7 with Android Kit Kat, latest version.  The Purse Forum App works and I can delete messages from my inbox there, and when I go to the mobile site in a browser, I get the menu bar up top to select categories.



Somethings changed for me. I was fine before, now not.  

I use TFP on a chrome browser--one of several browser tabs.  For whatever reason, my Samsung Galaxy TAB now defaults to the "on the go" (mobile) version.  Initially, I got the full HTML version. Soon after, it defaulted to the mobile version.  Restarting the device does not help. Have installed, uninstalled the app from Google Play several times (at different times), the layout is worse. 

I think my notifications have stopped as well--I'm not getting emails re replies to subscribed threads as before, nor PM notifications.

I stay logged on, don't dare log off.  If I can only remember my password, I can use  the IPAD to delete PMs. I tried to reset, not getting reset email from TFP. Someone commented it may be because I'm not logged off.  You see the predicament.

Thanks to everyone who pitched in to problemsolve my little dilemma.&#128519;


----------



## Springer

This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 2738869
> 
> View attachment 2738870
> 
> View attachment 2738871
> 
> View attachment 2738872
> 
> View attachment 2738873
> 
> View attachment 2738874



Loving the dog photo bomb!  Lol

Such a pretty bag


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Loving the dog photo bomb!  Lol
> 
> Such a pretty bag



Thank you!

Yes she totally photo bombed! It captured a good color of the handbag in the background too kind of contrasting it against her white fur.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738873



Snoopy dog.&#128513;

Springer--you gotta stop tempting me with pink/violet satchels!

My knuckles are white from keeping from snatching that phone for the WA outlet.

Oh, geez!  I just lost my grip--calling now.  Just to chat up Sawyer re anything lavender--promise. 
&#128521;

Chatted with Nicole,  our girl.&#128519;  WA now only has salmon, b. pink, white w/tan trim florentine satchels. Warehouse has ocean blue still, crimson back in retail for fall. One grey pebbled florentine satchel,  one grey kingston, one Gretchen hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 2738869
> 
> View attachment 2738870
> 
> View attachment 2738871
> 
> View attachment 2738872
> 
> View attachment 2738873
> 
> View attachment 2738874



Beautiful bag and adorable pupper!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and I just moved out of gray Kingston and into t'moro Gretchen hobo.   Loooooove!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and I just moved out of gray Kingston and into t'moro Gretchen hobo.   Loooooove!!




Which one do you like better out of these two? I know they are two very different bags...


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Snoopy dog.&#128513;
> 
> Springer--you gotta stop tempting me with pink/violet satchels!
> 
> My knuckles are white from keeping from snatching that phone for the WA outlet.
> 
> Oh, geez!  I just lost my grip--calling now.  Just to chat up Sawyer re anything lavender--promise.
> &#128521;
> 
> Chatted with Nicole,  our girl.&#128519;  WA now only has salmon, b. pink, white w/tan trim florentine satchels. Warehouse has ocean blue still, crimson back in retail for fall. One grey pebbled florentine satchel,  one grey kingston, one Gretchen hobo.



I am now in my baby pink satchel with pockets. I can't tell you how happy I am that I got a couple in this style. Really love them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Which one do you like better out of these two? I know they are two very different bags...



Actually, they carry pretty similarly except the Kingston is heavier, of course.   I wouldn't want to choose between them; they are both keepers.


----------



## Nebo

Springeeeer, I want to smoother your doggie with kisses!

I took my Ocean Blue for a quick trip to Walmart- grocery shopping. I need to start taking pictures with a self timer on this little camera.. Im sorry that the quality is so grainy. Usually i remember right before Im out the door to take a picture. My phone camera is not so good, the pictures are not grainy, but they turn out darker, so this one is a bit better light wise. Anyway, will try to take better photos, or get a better phone or finally invest in a DSLR camera.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 2738869
> 
> View attachment 2738870
> 
> View attachment 2738871
> 
> View attachment 2738872
> 
> View attachment 2738873
> 
> View attachment 2738874




One of my favorite colors!  A real beauty! Love the charm too.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springeeeer, I want to smoother your doggie with kisses!
> 
> I took my Ocean Blue for a quick trip to Walmart- grocery shopping. I need to start taking pictures with a self timer on this little camera.. Im sorry that the quality is so grainy. Usually i remember right before Im out the door to take a picture. My phone camera is not so good, the pictures are not grainy, but they turn out darker, so this one is a bit better light wise. Anyway, will try to take better photos, or get a better phone or finally invest in a DSLR camera.



She is the most loving dog. So is her sister. Don't know what I would do without them. 

Oh no. The bug is trying to bite again. I be looking at your bag wondering what colors are available for that good price you paid.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Springeeeer, I want to smoother your doggie with kisses!
> 
> I took my Ocean Blue for a quick trip to Walmart- grocery shopping. I need to start taking pictures with a self timer on this little camera.. Im sorry that the quality is so grainy. Usually i remember right before Im out the door to take a picture. My phone camera is not so good, the pictures are not grainy, but they turn out darker, so this one is a bit better light wise. Anyway, will try to take better photos, or get a better phone or finally invest in a DSLR camera.


Swag!!!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swag!!!



Serious swag!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, they carry pretty similarly except the Kingston is heavier, of course.   I wouldn't want to choose between them; they are both keepers.




Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer I forgot to mention how cute your little doggie was. Great shot!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Springer I forgot to mention how cute your little doggie was. Great shot!



Thank you. I guess she had enough of me trying to get the perfect picture and was ready for it to be over!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Thank you. I guess she had enough of me trying to get the perfect picture and was ready for it to be over!



She must think any shot with her in it IS the perfect shot.&#128054;


----------



## Twoboyz

Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129



TB that bag is hot!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> TB that bag is hot!




Thanks Springer. I like how casual and slouchy she is. The leather is so buttery and soft. I have to say this is one of my favorite bags. I need to carry her more!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129



TWINS!!  That bag is SO GORGEOUS!!!!!  I love all of my Stanwichs but I think the natural is the perfect combination with the tmoro trim!!!!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Springer. I like how casual and slouchy she is. The leather is so buttery and soft. I have to say this is one of my favorite bags. I need to carry her more!



I know that I love the slouch. My lavender is so slouchy and I carried mostly it until ocean flo arrived. He is slouchy as well and is currently my most carried bag. Love the slouch.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Springeeeer, I want to smoother your doggie with kisses!
> 
> I took my Ocean Blue for a quick trip to Walmart- grocery shopping. I need to start taking pictures with a self timer on this little camera.. Im sorry that the quality is so grainy. Usually i remember right before Im out the door to take a picture. My phone camera is not so good, the pictures are not grainy, but they turn out darker, so this one is a bit better light wise. Anyway, will try to take better photos, or get a better phone or finally invest in a DSLR camera.



Gorgeous Nebo!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129


Wow, I think I need something in Florentine just for that fabulous smell!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Wow, I think I need something in Florentine just for that fabulous smell!



Every woman needs a florentine lol I refused to buy one for a few years, finally broke down and got one and regretted that I didn't do it sooner. I've added a few since then (April)


----------



## CatePNW

Oh, I used to think Florentine was the style of the satchels that I always saw.  Did not know it's a type of leather.  I feel like I'm taking an online course in handbags lately....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Every woman needs a florentine lol I refused to buy one for a few years, finally broke down and got one and regretted that I didn't do it sooner. I've added a few since then (April)


Yeah, I get the feeling that I will own one sometime too!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! I wish I had the stanwich in T moro, TB! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks TLO, Cate, and Nebo! 

TLO, I think we need another one!

Cate, you will love it when you get your first Flo!

Nebo, I think the Stanwich is the perfect Tmorro Flo bag! You wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205



Now that is a good lookin' bag!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> There it is--that's what I mean!
> 
> Visually, all bag, no trim!
> 
> Very handsome, virile--way to bring sexy back! &#128526;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205



Wow TB... you got a great pic of that one. The lighting is perfect to showcase her chocolate decadence!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129





Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205



   So pretty, TB!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Springer, LTD, and GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205


That's a great photo!  Now I'm craving espresso and chocolate!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129


Yummmmmm


----------



## vanhornink

Great bags ladies.....love all


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205



She is really beautiful!! Very decadent looking and I love her in this color combo the most!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my Stanwich satchels. They are truly my favorite bags.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my Stanwich satchels. They are truly my favorite bags.



Do you find the leather nice and thick? Its not too sensitive, like it would tear easily? 

I cant move on from the t moro.... I cant get it now, but I will try to get her after I came back from Europe. 

I know there are other ladies that own it in this color and I found an old thread that says they got it at 50% off in retails stores. What kind of offer was that??


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Do you find the leather nice and thick? Its not too sensitive, like it would tear easily?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant move on from the t moro.... I cant get it now, but I will try to get her after I came back from Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are other ladies that own it in this color and I found an old thread that says they got it at 50% off in retails stores. What kind of offer was that??




I'm curious too ! This is a really beautiful bag !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove".  I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129




Oh my TB!!! I almost how beautiful she was!! Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Do you find the leather nice and thick? Its not too sensitive, like it would tear easily?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant move on from the t moro.... I cant get it now, but I will try to get her after I came back from Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are other ladies that own it in this color and I found an old thread that says they got it at 50% off in retails stores. What kind of offer was that??




Thanks Nebo and VicMarie, I'm not sure when it was 50% off. I've only seen it at 30%, but sometimes there is a sale where there is an extra 20% off, like recently. When I bought mine last January they were 30% off plus an extra $25 off on florentine. Maybe we will get lucky during the holidays and they'll gave 50% off everything in the store. 

Regarding the leather, no it's in no way thin enough to tear. It feels thick but soft and flexible. It's not as structured as the Flo satchels. I feel like it's a little lighter weight but still very durable and thick like florentine leather.  I really really want the crimson.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my TB!!! I almost how beautiful she was!! Such a beautiful color.




Thanks GF! Loved your Clayton video.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo and VicMarie, I'm not sure when it was 50% off. I've only seen it at 30%, but sometimes there is a sale where there is an extra 20% off, like recently. When I bought mine last January they were 30% off plus an extra $25 off on florentine. Maybe we will get lucky during the holidays and they'll gave 50% off everything in the store.
> 
> Regarding the leather, no it's in no way thin enough to tear. It feels thick but soft and flexible. It's not as structured as the Flo satchels. I feel like it's a little lighter weight but still very durable and thick like florentine leather.  I really really want the crimson.



Thank you about the info, darling. One of the SA's was saying something that they might not do the 50 off entire store this year. But that is only for DE outlet, one of the people "up high" changed so its up to them. It is still not decided though.  I'll just start calling around when holidays come and maybe I'll get lucky 

Im in no rush. Ever since I decided I'm on the hunt for The big three, its like this calm came over me.. no more frenzy about different sale offers, colors, violets, oceans... just enjoying everybody's reveals and biding my time...


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Thank you about the info, darling. One of the SA's was saying something that they might not do the 50 off entire store this year. But that is only for DE outlet, one of the people "up high" changed so its up to them. It is still not decided though.  I'll just start calling around when holidays come and maybe I'll get lucky
> 
> Im in no rush. Ever since I decided I'm on the hunt for The big three, its like this calm came over me.. no more frenzy about different sale offers, colors, violets, oceans... just enjoying everybody's reveals and biding my time...



Cool, calm, collected. &#128526;


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Cool, calm, collected. &#128526;



Yes, babe! Hope it lasts, though


----------



## PcanTannedBty

twoboyz said:


> thanks gf! Loved your clayton video.




&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## eggtartapproved

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.


SO gorgeous. Stop.. you're making me think i should have gotten this in the flo lol.. at least i got it in the mini zip crossbody haha



Nebo said:


> Springeeeer, I want to smoother your doggie with kisses!
> 
> I took my Ocean Blue for a quick trip to Walmart- grocery shopping. I need to start taking pictures with a self timer on this little camera.. Im sorry that the quality is so grainy. Usually i remember right before Im out the door to take a picture. My phone camera is not so good, the pictures are not grainy, but they turn out darker, so this one is a bit better light wise. Anyway, will try to take better photos, or get a better phone or finally invest in a DSLR camera.


Lovely!



Twoboyz said:


> Here a today's carry. It was funny. DH smelled her and said "mmmm smells like a nice baseball glove". I said I know, that's Florentine leather. Miss Stanwich was getting some attention from the gentleman today!
> 
> View attachment 2739129


Oh, so beautiful.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Yes, babe! Hope it lasts, though



Famous last words.&#128521;


----------



## eggtartapproved

CatePNW said:


> Oh, I used to think Florentine was the style of the satchels that I always saw. Did not know it's a type of leather. I feel like I'm taking an online course in handbags lately....LOL!


Me too! Actually I'm realy new to DB and still confused by their categories. The stanwich looks the same as the flo.. and I have no idea what the diff is... i got that there's a dillen leather, which i also thought was a style at one point.. so confused. And it's probably why their website categories confuse me too



Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Nebo. Let's just pretend I'll be carrying this tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2739205


Such a gorgeous color, so rich looking.


----------



## Bobetta

eggtartapproved said:


> Me too! Actually I'm realy new to DB and still confused by their categories. The stanwich looks the same as the flo.. and I have no idea what the diff is... i got that there's a dillen leather, which i also thought was a style at one point.. so confused. And it's probably why their website categories confuse me too
> 
> Such a gorgeous color, so rich looking.




I was very confused too. I'm less than a year into Dooney world. But a short time on here and reading through old threads and messages, you learn quick. Florentine, Dillen, Toledo...all refer to the leather. Some are lighter, some hold up to bad weather better, or have a shinier sheen. But Florentine is usually a favorite and is used in many of their styles. As you saw on their site, they divide up their leathers by name. It took me a bit to figure it out too. (Especially when Dillen and Florentine Satchels "looked" the same. That threw me for a loop for a bit. Lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you about the info, darling. One of the SA's was saying something that they might not do the 50 off entire store this year. But that is only for DE outlet, one of the people "up high" changed so its up to them. It is still not decided though.  I'll just start calling around when holidays come and maybe I'll get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Im in no rush. Ever since I decided I'm on the hunt for The big three, its like this calm came over me.. no more frenzy about different sale offers, colors, violets, oceans... just enjoying everybody's reveals and biding my time...




Well that will be a bummer. We will find out via email from the outlet before any sale so it will go up on the deals thread. CFC always knows beforehand too so we will know. I'm glad you are finally at peace. The hunt is fun too. Sometimes waiting has it's benefits.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> SO gorgeous. Stop.. you're making me think i should have gotten this in the flo lol.. at least i got it in the mini zip crossbody haha
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> Oh, so beautiful.




Thank you E!


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Me too! Actually I'm realy new to DB and still confused by their categories. The stanwich looks the same as the flo.. and I have no idea what the diff is... i got that there's a dillen leather, which i also thought was a style at one point.. so confused. And it's probably why their website categories confuse me too
> 
> Such a gorgeous color, so rich looking.




Thanks again! I was there once myself. I learned a lot by watching the QVC presentations, watching YouTube, and reading through the threads on here. It's a great community here and everyone is always so willing to give information, share pictures, and experiences. There is a thread I think where we talked about the differences between the Stanwich and the reg Flo satchel. I think if you did a search you might be able to find it. It's also helps me to see the bags in person, touch them, and try them on. If you need anything just ask.


----------



## Twoboyz

Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608




Illinois law 2 hands driving!!!!
OMG and I washed my hair today.... that was a waste of time.
Waiting for it to hit here.


----------



## hopi

forgot to say
Stan looks awesome, you can let us know how the leather holds up to the rain


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608




Wow!!! Another stunner! So this is the first time you carried her? How could you neglect her?  She should be ok in the rain. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Lol Hopi!  Thanks! Actually this was the first train I got stuck at so I out the car in park and whipped out the purse forum.  the second train was a freight train about a mike down the road. The bright side is the rain slowed down by the time I got to work and she only got a few spots of wetness. They dried right up in no time. Now I will definitely carry my flos more often!

Pcan, thank you! No I've carried her a few times, but never if there was a threat if rain. Today I took the plunge and went for it! I'm glad I did because I learned there is nothing to be afraid of, just like you showed us with your ocean satchel.


----------



## tlo

Gorgeous TBZ!!  You've inspired me.  I think I'll get my red Stanwich out for today!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol Hopi!  Thanks! Actually this was the first train I got stuck at so I out the car in park and whipped out the purse forum.  the second train was a freight train about a mike down the road. The bright side is the rain slowed down by the time I got to work and she only got a few spots of wetness. They dried right up in no time. Now I will definitely carry my flos more often!
> 
> Pcan, thank you! No I've carried her a few times, but never if there was a threat if rain. Today I took the plunge and went for it! I'm glad I did because I learned there is nothing to be afraid of, just like you showed us with your ocean satchel.




Yes, the Flo's are ruthless!!! I don't run from the rain at all. Glad you tested her out and she dried to perfection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608




Mornin' TB!


Stanwich is beautiful in RED! 


Stay dry and be safe!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608



Oh how this makes me wish my order of the stanwich had worked out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Do you find the leather nice and thick? Its not too sensitive, like it would tear easily?
> 
> I cant move on from the t moro.... I cant get it now, but I will try to get her after I came back from Europe.
> 
> I know there are other ladies that own it in this color and* I found an old thread that says they got it at 50% off in retails stores. What kind of offer was that??*



Several of us bought our Stanwich bags from the retail boutiques during a 50% off sale.  This was not an outlet sale.  I also bought two Montecatini hobos last January for 50% off in the boutique, so it's a good idea to also check with the boutique stores for sales.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608



Lookin' good, TB!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Switched into my giraffe nylon shopper. She actually went with me to the outlets last night.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my giraffe nylon shopper. She actually went with me to the outlets last night.




Ooohhh, love the giraffe!  Matches my phone case! Another outlet trip? Luckeeeee!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Gorgeous TBZ!!  You've inspired me.  I think I'll get my red Stanwich out for today!!




Haha!  Yay Twins! I don't carry her enough. She needs her time out in the world.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> Stanwich is beautiful in RED!
> 
> 
> Stay dry and be safe!




Thanks RN! It means a lot coming from the queen of red.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh how this makes me wish my order of the stanwich had worked out!




I'm sorry it didn't work for you.   this is truly a great bag in all colors. Maybe it will work out someday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my giraffe nylon shopper. She actually went with me to the outlets last night.




I LOVE your shopper!  I'm watching a canvas medium giraffe tote (with red leather trim!) on ebay.  It's the "old" style with only the small cell phone pocket and one zipper pocket on the inside.  I love the way it looks on the outside but I'm not sure if I can go back to the lack of organization, and I gave my BFF my bag organizers before I moved.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608




So pretty !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! It means a lot coming from* the queen of red. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good, TB!!!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> So pretty !!




Thanks V!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh, love the giraffe!  Matches my phone case! Another outlet trip? Luckeeeee!




Thanks!
I had to make a quick trip to see the Gretchen hobo.



RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your shopper!  I'm watching a canvas medium giraffe tote (with red leather trim!) on ebay.  It's the "old" style with only the small cell phone pocket and one zipper pocket on the inside.  I love the way it looks on the outside but I'm not sure if I can go back to the lack of organization, and I gave my BFF my bag organizers before I moved.





Thanks GF! Are you talking about the one that was sold on the Q?
If you love the bag, get it and get a new organizer!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my giraffe nylon shopper. She actually went with me to the outlets last night.



Love that print! Wish they still made it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I had to make a quick trip to see the Gretchen hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! Are you talking about the one that was sold on the Q?
> If you love the bag, get it and get a new organizer!





I think they did.  I know Q sold the leather version of this bag (cowhide tote) because I ordered it and then saw it was cheaper on zappos! Getting an organizer would start a whole new obsession!  I've been stalking the LV forum and have discovered new options and websites for bag organizers! LOL!  My previous ones were from QVC (Pursefection), and Chameleoninserts.com.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608



Beautiful bag! Glad it survived!



MiaBorsa said:


> Several of us bought our Stanwich bags from the retail boutiques during a 50% off sale.  This was not an outlet sale.  I also bought two Montecatini hobos last January for 50% off in the boutique, so it's a good idea to also check with the boutique stores for sales.



It was around January?
The thread is full of beautiful pictures. Yours with the red flo satchel is TDF.

Finally learned how to multiquote! Ha!


----------



## flik

MiaBorsa said:


> Several of us bought our Stanwich bags from the retail boutiques during a 50% off sale.  This was not an outlet sale.  I also bought two Montecatini hobos last January for 50% off in the boutique, so it's a good idea to also check with the boutique stores for sales.



I got an email a few days ago about a 50% off "samples" sale at the retail stores. Appears to be a *one day only event for tomorrow, Friday, September 5, 2014*. Unfortunately, for me, the fp store is just as far away as the outlet!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Bobetta said:


> I was very confused too. I'm less than a year into Dooney world. But a short time on here and reading through old threads and messages, you learn quick. Florentine, Dillen, Toledo...all refer to the leather. Some are lighter, some hold up to bad weather better, or have a shinier sheen. But Florentine is usually a favorite and is used in many of their styles. As you saw on their site, they divide up their leathers by name. It took me a bit to figure it out too. (Especially when Dillen and Florentine Satchels "looked" the same. That threw me for a loop for a bit. Lol.)





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks again! I was there once myself. I learned a lot by watching the QVC presentations, watching YouTube, and reading through the threads on here. It's a great community here and everyone is always so willing to give information, share pictures, and experiences. There is a thread I think where we talked about the differences between the Stanwich and the reg Flo satchel. I think if you did a search you might be able to find it. It's also helps me to see the bags in person, touch them, and try them on. If you need anything just ask.


Thanks guys! I have been watching some of the youtube videos but mostly about the florentine (before deciding to get mine) but i'll definitely check out more about the other leathers. I do know that flo and dillen are diff leathers lol, although it did take me a bit. I'll have to find the thread about the diffs between flo and stanwich.



Twoboyz said:


> Me and red Stanwich are testing the waters for the first time, literally. Thought I'd make it before this hit. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2739607
> 
> View attachment 2739608


Beautiful! I hope the weather lets up though =S



MaryBel said:


> Switched into my giraffe nylon shopper. She actually went with me to the outlets last night.


so fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> It was around January?
> The thread is full of beautiful pictures. Yours with the red flo satchel is TDF.



Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.



You are such a tease  Yes, that was the picture. Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.




Great comparison picture! We can always count on you Sarah!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.



Gorgeous!!!!!!  (sigh)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag! Glad it survived.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally learned how to multiquote! Ha!




Thanks Nebo! Isn't multi quote great?! I wish I could do it on the app.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks guys! I have been watching some of the youtube videos but mostly about the florentine (before deciding to get mine) but i'll definitely check out more about the other leathers. I do know that flo and dillen are diff leathers lol, although it did take me a bit. I'll have to find the thread about the diffs between flo and stanwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I hope the weather lets up though =S
> 
> 
> 
> so fun!




Thanks E! It's clearing up finally just in time for is to make the trip home. Have a nice evening.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Love that print! Wish they still made it.




Thanks! I agree, but there are some on ebay, not my favorite place to get things but as a last resort.



RuedeNesle said:


> I think they did.  I know Q sold the leather version of this bag (cowhide tote) because I ordered it and then saw it was cheaper on zappos! Getting an organizer would start a whole new obsession!  I've been stalking the LV forum and have discovered new options and websites for bag organizers! LOL!  My previous ones were from QVC (Pursefection), and Chameleoninserts.com.




Probably the tote is the same one that DH was looking at when I sent him to the Aurora outlet once to pick up my giraffe safari bag. Don't you have the tote in zebra?



eggtartapproved said:


> so fun!




Thanks!



MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.





Lovely duo! That's my kind of duo, not like the mascara duos at the Q!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?   I love these bags.




Yummy yum yumm&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Probably the tote is the same one that DH was looking at when I sent him to the Aurora outlet once to pick up my giraffe safari bag. Don't you have the tote in zebra?




Good memory!  I had the canvas zebra Lee tote.  I carried it every day as a work tote and it was my carry on bag.  I beat it to death but it was still in good condition, just too dirty to carry any longer.  I ordered the nylon zebra tote from QVC as a replacement for it, but it was E/W and I really needed a N/S tote for work and travel.  It would have worked for a handbag like my shopper tote.  (Which I gave to my BFF before I moved. )  I returned the nylon tote.  These are the only pics I have of each. (You know I have still have Colette! )


The giraffe tote I'm watching on ebay is like the link below, but with red trim.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Do...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23400db13f


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I believe it was back in January.   Is this the picture you mean?  * I love these bag*s.



Me too!!!

Beautiful picture .


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying today. Decided to change into Mr. Violet and save Clayton Violet, who arrives tomorrow, for cold weather along with Mr. Salmon. *It's so hard to capture the correct color. However with this bag, I swear it maybe should have been named "hot pink*" but there are those certain lights and angles he gets in where you can see the hint of violet shade. I don't know. I love it whatever it is.
> 
> View attachment 2738869
> 
> View attachment 2738870
> 
> View attachment 2738871
> 
> View attachment 2738872
> 
> View attachment 2738873
> 
> View attachment 2738874




Springer I know what you mean got my Bristol in Baby Pink on Wed. and it seems kind of hot, I didn't post pics cause couldn't get the color right.
Love your violet - looks like BP  and my goodness such a great shot of your beautiful pups.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Good memory!  I had the canvas zebra Lee tote.  I carried it every day as a work tote and it was my carry on bag.  I beat it to death but it was still in good condition, just too dirty to carry any longer.  I ordered the nylon zebra tote from QVC as a replacement for it, but it was E/W and I really needed a N/S tote for work and travel.  It would have worked for a handbag like my shopper tote.  (Which I gave to my BFF before I moved. )  I returned the nylon tote.  These are the only pics I have of each. (You know I have still have Colette! )
> 
> 
> The giraffe tote I'm watching on ebay is like the link below, but with red trim.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Do...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23400db13f




Dooney was genius when they came out with these vertical Zebra's so pretty, love how the black and white patent goes with it. Great bags


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Good memory!  I had the canvas zebra Lee tote.  I carried it every day as a work tote and it was my carry on bag.  I beat it to death but it was still in good condition, just too dirty to carry any longer.  I ordered the nylon zebra tote from QVC as a replacement for it, but it was E/W and I really needed a N/S tote for work and travel.  It would have worked for a handbag like my shopper tote.  (Which I gave to my BFF before I moved. )  I returned the nylon tote.  These are the only pics I have of each. (You know I have still have Colette! )
> 
> 
> The giraffe tote I'm watching on ebay is like the link below, but with red trim.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Do...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23400db13f




I like!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Springer I know what you mean got my Bristol in Baby Pink on Wed. and it seems kind of hot, I didn't post pics cause couldn't get the color right.
> Love your violet - looks like BP  and my goodness such a great shot of your beautiful pups.



Thank you!

Have you changed into your Bristol yet?


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Dooney was genius when they came out with these vertical Zebra's so pretty, love how the black and white patent goes with it. Great bags




Mornin' Hopi!


Thanks! I was staring at the pic of the nylon zebra shopper after I posted it and it hit me that now it would be perfect for my current lifestyle! It's the perfect size and weight for carrying on BART and walking around SF. Now I want it back.  (I have to stop, I'm making myself crazy! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I like!





Happy Friday TB!


Thanks!  If you read my reply to Hopi you know I'm now obsessing about the nylon zebra shopper.   I'll check ebay for that one before I make a decision on the giraffe tote. I can't wait to see how all this turns out! LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  If you read my reply to Hopi you know I'm now obsessing about the nylon zebra shopper.   I'll check ebay for that one before I make a decision on the giraffe tote. I can't wait to see how all this turns out! LOL!



Happy Friday! I can't wait either.  Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday! I can't wait either. * Hope you have a nice weekend.*





You too!


----------



## eggtartapproved

On vacation now, using my navy nylon satchel! Love that it's so lightweight and spacious, and navy is such a good neutral.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> On vacation now, using my navy nylon satchel! Love that it's so lightweight and spacious, and navy is such a good neutral.



Happy vacation!!!  I love navy too.  In fact I've been obsessing about what I'm going to get in navy.  I love so many of the bags in navy or marine lately. Have a great vacation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Good memory!  I had the canvas zebra Lee tote.  I carried it every day as a work tote and it was my carry on bag.  I beat it to death but it was still in good condition, just too dirty to carry any longer.  I ordered the nylon zebra tote from QVC as a replacement for it, but it was E/W and I really needed a N/S tote for work and travel.  It would have worked for a handbag like my shopper tote.  (Which I gave to my BFF before I moved. )  I returned the nylon tote.  These are the only pics I have of each. (You know I have still have Colette! )
> 
> The giraffe tote I'm watching on ebay is like the link below, but with red trim.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Do...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23400db13f



Such cute totes, GF!   I hope you find a new one that you want.   (There are a lot of nylon styles on ILD right now, but I don't remember any animal prints.)


----------



## Springer

I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917



Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917



OMG, that is absolutely gorgeous! You captured it in it's best light.  I think I need to get Miss Kingston out again.


----------



## Springer

This little guy makes me feel so spiffy. Like I am someone with so much wealth, I must have my own case just for coins. Maybe it's where I have never had a coin case before. I'm not sure but I love this little thing.  I love the way it feels in my hand. I'm sitting here just holding it and looking at it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This little guy makes me feel so spiffy. Like I am someone with so much wealth, I must have my own case just for coins. Maybe it's where I have never had a coin case before. I'm not sure but I love this little thing.  I love the way it feels in my hand. I'm sitting here just holding it and looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 2740943



I do the same Springer! I love that such a little thing still has that big metal logo plate on it.  I think it makes it look and feel so substantial.  Enjoy.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, that is absolutely gorgeous! You captured it in it's best light.  I think I need to get Miss Kingston out again.




Oh yes you have Mr. Clayton's cousin! She is beautiful. I love this violet color. I was considering a shoulder type bag until man put the smack down. Well I did get that patent drawstring ordered so that will have to be my shoulder bag! And I actually have a wallet that will match it! I am so excited about that.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917




Pick me up off the floor please!!!!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you! I have his shoulder strap off right now, seeing how I like it with just the handles.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh yes you have Mr. Clayton's cousin! She is beautiful. I love this violet color. I was considering a shoulder type bag until man put the smack down. Well I did get that patent drawstring ordered so that will have to be my shoulder bag! And I actually have a wallet that will match it! I am so excited about that.



I can't wait to see that pair together.  The patent drawstring is so cute.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I do the same Springer! I love that such a little thing still has that big metal logo plate on it.  I think it makes it look and feel so substantial.  Enjoy.



Is it ok to condition the small strips of leather on him with apple conditioner? I want to make sure to take good care.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917




Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton! 

This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Is it ok to condition the small strips of leather on him with apple conditioner? I want to make sure to take good care.



I did it on mine already.  I wanted to prevent any sort of staining on it since the leather is a light color.  It didn't change the color in anyway.  I also did it on my tmorro biscuit satchel, hobo, and wristlet.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pick me up off the floor please!!!!



I'll pick you up off the floor when you see mine and you peel me off the ceiling when I see your ocean clayton!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I'll pick you up off the floor when you see mine and you peel me off the ceiling when I see your ocean clayton!




Lol... Deal!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not a vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945



Gorgeous picture Pcan! I love her sitting next to the frozen yogurt cup.  So cute. 
The color difference got me to thinking... (DH, always says, "oh no look out!" when I say that. lol!).  It's funny how almost all of the reg flos in ocean have been ultra pebbly and they are the ones that have the most vibrant cobalt color.  The claytons and the small satchels seem to be the more muted ocean blue color and they have been more smooth.  Do you think it could be how the leather texture takes the color?  The more pebbly the leather, it turns out brighter when dyed and vice versa for a smooth leather? I'm still obsessing about an ocean bag because they are getting such rave reviews on here, but I just don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  However, today my outfit begs for an ocean bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous picture Pcan! I love her sitting next to the frozen yogurt cup.  So cute.
> 
> The color difference got me to thinking... (DH, always says, "oh no look out!" when I say that. lol!).  It's funny how almost all of the reg flos in ocean have been ultra pebbly and they are the ones that have the most vibrant cobalt color.  The claytons and the small satchels seem to be the more muted ocean blue color and they have been more smooth.  Do you think it could be how the leather texture takes the color?  The more pebbly the leather, it turns out brighter when dyed and vice versa for a smooth leather? I'm still obsessing about an ocean bag because they are getting such rave reviews on here, but I just don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  However, today my outfit begs for an ocean bag!




I agree... I was thinking the same thing about smooth vs pebbly and how it takes color. I think you are right based on what I've been seeing here with size, color, texture and scratch factor. It's amazing how those factors can make a difference from bag to bag. Honestly... I love the Ocean color but do find it hard to wear sometimes. I actually get more wear out of my Salmon. You would think Ocean would be easy to match up but I personally find it harder. BUT... You still need one. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Good memory!  I had the canvas zebra Lee tote.  I carried it every day as a work tote and it was my carry on bag.  I beat it to death but it was still in good condition, just too dirty to carry any longer.  I ordered the nylon zebra tote from QVC as a replacement for it, but it was E/W and I really needed a N/S tote for work and travel.  It would have worked for a handbag like my shopper tote.  (Which I gave to my BFF before I moved. )  I returned the nylon tote.  These are the only pics I have of each. (You know I have still have Colette! )
> 
> 
> The giraffe tote I'm watching on ebay is like the link below, but with red trim.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Do...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23400db13f






Yep, that's the one I was thinking. Isn't that one kind of small?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... I was thinking the same thing about smooth vs pebbly and how it takes color. I think you are right based on what I've been seeing here with size, color, texture and scratch factor. It's amazing how those factors can make a difference from bag to bag. Honestly... I love the Ocean color but do find it hard to wear sometimes. I actually get more wear out of my Salmon. You would think Ocean would be easy to match up but I personally find it harder. BUT... You still need one. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Ocean and salmon have been dueling it out in my head for quite some time now.  I just don't know which one Iike better or if I should just stick to my plan of getting a classic color next.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945





Clayton and frozen yogurt...double yum!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Ocean and salmon have been dueling it out in my head for quite some time now.  I just don't know which one Iike better or if I should just stick to my plan of getting a classic color next.




Tough choice!!! And I agree... I'm thinking my next choice will be either Chestnut or Natural Clayton. I think I have enough seasonal colors for now.  If Violet or Orange Clayton is still avail, I'll reach out for one of them.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945



Oh my goodness. That is TDF!  And such a cute colorful picture setup.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous picture Pcan! I love her sitting next to the frozen yogurt cup.  So cute.
> The color difference got me to thinking... (DH, always says, "oh no look out!" when I say that. lol!).  It's funny how almost all of the reg flos in ocean have been ultra pebbly and they are the ones that have the most vibrant cobalt color.  The claytons and the small satchels seem to be the more muted ocean blue color and they have been more smooth.  Do you think it could be how the leather texture takes the color?  The more pebbly the leather, it turns out brighter when dyed and vice versa for a smooth leather? I'm still obsessing about an ocean bag because they are getting such rave reviews on here, but I just don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  However, today my outfit begs for an ocean bag!



This is my theory. The leather texture has something to do with the shade of the color. My beloved, wonky multi texture between pebbly and extra pebbly ocean flo is so vibrant and such a striking shade of blue. My ocean satchel with pockets, which is smooth as a baby's butt,  is more muted, I don't want to say "darker" but the color doesn't pop compared to my ocean flo.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945



 Beauty


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous picture Pcan! I love her sitting next to the frozen yogurt cup.  So cute.
> The color difference got me to thinking... (DH, always says, "oh no look out!" when I say that. lol!).  It's funny how almost all of the reg flos in ocean have been ultra pebbly and they are the ones that have the most vibrant cobalt color.  The claytons and the small satchels seem to be the more muted ocean blue color and they have been more smooth.  Do you think it could be how the leather texture takes the color?  The more pebbly the leather, it turns out brighter when dyed and vice versa for a smooth leather? I'm still obsessing about an ocean bag because they are getting such rave reviews on here, but I just don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  However, today my outfit begs for an ocean bag!



I use my reg ocean flo more than anything other. Before it came, my lavender flo was the "privileged one". Something about that bag I tell you. Every little detail comes into play. The blue color, the contrast of the stitching against the blue, the red zipper against the blue, just makes it so pleasant to the eye. Plus mine is so soft and slouchy, I'm just drawn to it more. I always go back to it. The only one I love more is my natural flo and the reason I don't carry it is I am paranoid of something happening to it because it is such a smooth and excellent specimen in texture and color.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous picture Pcan! I love her sitting next to the frozen yogurt cup.  So cute.
> The color difference got me to thinking... (DH, always says, "oh no look out!" when I say that. lol!).  It's funny how almost all of the reg flos in ocean have been ultra pebbly and they are the ones that have the most vibrant cobalt color.  The claytons and the small satchels seem to be the more muted ocean blue color and they have been more smooth.  Do you think it could be how the leather texture takes the color?  The more pebbly the leather, it turns out brighter when dyed and vice versa for a smooth leather? I'm still obsessing about an ocean bag because they are getting such rave reviews on here, but I just don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  However, today my outfit begs for an ocean bag!



Just look at the way the stitching pops on pecans clayton. Gorgeous. I recommend an ocean above all else.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Ocean and salmon have been dueling it out in my head for quite some time now.  I just don't know which one Iike better or if I should just stick to my plan of getting a classic color next.



Lol. I feel like I'm a salesman trying to talk you into something. Forgive me, I just see your posts and want to try to help. 

As far as the classic colors, you know they'll always be there. Ocean and salmon are fading out, once they're gone they're gone. Granted there will be the denim or marine. I wish I had come to the Dooney game before the Kelly green was fazed out. But it's gone now and I can't get it. Would love to have that in the reg flo. Or that sunflower color. Gone. Just my thought process on it.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love my ocean C more and more every day!!!!


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917



Beautiful Springer!!!!!!  You will love the pockets.  I rarely have to go inside my C.


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea



That is one GORGEOUS bag GG!!  Twins on the charm.  I'm gong to have to go through my Coach charms and see what looks good on my Cranberry Chelsea


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Beautiful Springer!!!!!!  You will love the pockets.  I rarely have to go inside my C.



Thank you! Yes it's such a nice bag to carry. However all my posts to TB has me now switched out of violet clayton and into ocean satchel with pockets so I still have the pockets!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just look at the way the stitching pops on pecans clayton. Gorgeous. I recommend an ocean above all else.



Thanks Springer! I think I need one.  I love how yours looks in your avatar.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Springer! I think I need one.  I love how yours looks in your avatar.



TBZ, get the color that speaks to you the most.  My opinion is that Ocean is really a very neutral color, it's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Springer! I think I need one.  I love how yours looks in your avatar.




Thank you. And just so you can have a closer picture, here is my avatar pic.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Lol. I feel like I'm a salesman trying to talk you into something. Forgive me, I just see your posts and want to try to help.
> 
> As far as the classic colors, you know they'll always be there. Ocean and salmon are fading out, once they're gone they're gone. Granted there will be the denim or marine. I wish I had come to the Dooney game before the Kelly green was fazed out. But it's gone now and I can't get it. Would love to have that in the reg flo. Or that sunflower color. Gone. Just my thought process on it.



I think you and I were cut from the same cloth GF.  When I'm passionate about something and I think it's good, I can't help but spread the word and I love doing it because I think I'm helping people (some don't think so and want to push back though....lol).  My husband said I should have been a teacher. I welcome and appreciate any and all advice.  Thank you

Regarding the colors, I think they usually end up coming back in some form.  I haven't been in the Dooney world that long, but I remember someone commenting on that not that long ago.  There is always ebay too, but you're most likely not going to get a new bag.  I think I might break down and get the ocean when the phone ordering is back up and running.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. And just so you can have a closer picture, here is my avatar pic.
> 
> View attachment 2740998



OMG I think you read my mind!  I actually tried to make your avatar bigger so I could get a better look because I forgot where you originally posted the picture, but it didn't work.  Thank you! Gorgeous with the perfect amount of slouch.  Of course I go back and re watch Pcan's videos over and over again too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you! Yes it's such a nice bag to carry. However all my posts to TB has me now switched out of violet clayton and into ocean satchel with pockets so I still have the pockets!



:giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea



Beautiful GG!  Love the pink charm on her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea




Sooo beautiful... Love your charm!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> TBZ, get the color that speaks to you the most.  My opinion is that Ocean is really a very neutral color, it's just beautiful!!!





Springer said:


> I use my reg ocean flo more than anything other. Before it came, my lavender flo was the "privileged one". Something about that bag I tell you. Every little detail comes into play. The blue color, the contrast of the stitching against the blue, the red zipper against the blue, just makes it so pleasant to the eye. Plus mine is so soft and slouchy, I'm just drawn to it more. I always go back to it. The only one I love more is my natural flo and the reason I don't carry it is I am paranoid of something happening to it because it is such a smooth and excellent specimen in texture and color.



TLO and Springer, I appreciate your help and input.  I need all the help I can get when I'm agonizing over decision like this.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Thank you. And just so you can have a closer picture, here is my avatar pic.
> 
> View attachment 2740998



It still amazes me that the same color can have so many variations.  My ocean is a darker blue than yours, and I absolutely love it.  I don't know if I would have liked the satchel with pockets in a bright blue, but I love your reg flo in the light blue.  I got really lucky with the outlets


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> It still amazes me that the same color can have so many variations.  My ocean is a darker blue than yours, and I absolutely love it.  I don't know if I would have liked the satchel with pockets in a bright blue, but I love your reg flo in the light blue.  I got really lucky with the outlets



My ocean with pockets which I just switched into is darker as well. Such a different shade of blue compared to my flo satchel. Sounds like your ocean pockets may be similar to mine. 

I also got lucky with the outlets with my phone orders. Especially at the prices I got these for. Unbelievable.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful... Love your charm!



Thanks.  I had to bring it out now that it's FOOTBALL season!   :couch:


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> TLO and Springer, I appreciate your help and input.  I need all the help I can get when I'm agonizing over decision like this.



I know how you feel.  I have the hardest time deciding on a color sometimes.  I think it's because deep down, I really want both colors the same and just can't pick one.  LOL!!

Regardless of what color you get, it's going to  be beautiful.  Which color do you think you would get more wear out of?


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> That is one GORGEOUS bag GG!!  Twins on the charm.  I'm gong to have to go through my Coach charms and see what looks good on my Cranberry Chelsea



Thanks, Tlo.  I had to bring out my charms since it's finally FOOTBALL season!   :couch:


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I know how you feel.  I have the hardest time deciding on a color sometimes.  I think it's because deep down, I really want both colors the same and just can't pick one.  LOL!!
> 
> Regardless of what color you get, it's going to  be beautiful.  Which color do you think you would get more wear out of?



I don't know, that's why it's so tough.  I think I can make both colors work, but I gravitate toward darker bags mostly.  That's why I'm thinking the ocean would work better for me. However, I am wearing salmon colored nail polish and everytime I get a glimpse of my nails I think gosh that color is gorgeous! (sigh).


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yep, that's the one I was thinking. Isn't that one kind of small?





"If" it's the same size as the leather version, then it's about the size of the MKors fabric bag I'm carrying now.  But the big difference is the MKors bag has lots of inside organization and a roomy outside zip pocket.  If I didn't get a purse organizer everything that didn't fit in the one zipper pocket would be dumped in the bottom of the bag.  I think I'm going to have to pass on this one.....


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks, Tlo.  I had to bring out my charms since it's finally FOOTBALL season!   :couch:



Yes it is!!!  And I may copy you.  That charm will look great on my taupe Chelsea and maybe the Cranberry.  I'll have to see how the pink works against it.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know, that's why it's so tough.  I think I can make both colors work, but I gravitate toward darker bags mostly.  That's why I'm thinking the ocean would work better for me. However, I am wearing salmon colored nail polish and everytime I get a glimpse of my nails I think gosh that color is gorgeous! (sigh).



Maybe you just need both if you could swing it.  It sounds like both colors are calling you and they are on sale for a steal right now.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Maybe you just need both if you could swing it.  It sounds like both colors are calling you and they are on sale for a steal right now.



You might be right.  I'm still not sure about the regular size flo though.  That's the other thing that's holding me back.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You might be right.  I'm still not sure about the regular size flo though.  That's the other thing that's holding me back.



I have a black small flo which is gorgeous.  But I prefer the regular size.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945




Miss Clayton is beautiful!  What a great way to start the weekend!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea




I can see why you love hanging out with her!  She's a beauty!



Springer said:


> Thank you. And just so you can have a closer picture, here is my avatar pic.
> 
> View attachment 2740998




I love your bag and your charms!  Btw, I love looking at your Doo-dads in the "Key Fobs, Charms,  & Doo-Dads" thread.  You did a great job constructing the doo-dad you put on your pink Dooney!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I have a black small flo which is gorgeous.  But I prefer the regular size.



That seems to be the consensus on size around here.  Maybe I just need to take the plunge and find out. Thanks T.


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Miss Clayton is beautiful!  What a great way to start the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you love hanging out with her!  She's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bag and your charms!  Btw, I love looking at your Doo-dads in the "Key Fobs, Charms,  & Doo-Dads" thread.  You did a great job constructing the doo-dad you put on your pink Dooney!



Thank you! It makes me feel artistic!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917



That is sooo beautiful! Hope they still have something in violet florentine when I decide to get another pop of color. Im still on The big three plan.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945



It is sooo beautiful PTB!!!



Springer said:


> This is my theory. The leather texture has something to do with the shade of the color. My beloved, wonky multi texture between pebbly and extra pebbly ocean flo is so vibrant and such a striking shade of blue. My ocean satchel with pockets, which is smooth as a baby's butt,  is more muted, I don't want to say "darker" but the color doesn't pop compared to my ocean flo.




Well, Im gonna break the theory streak. My reg flo is very pebbly and very muted and dark. At one point I thought it was the same as Pcans, but once I was on my laptop and compared the pictures- mine is much,much more muted and dull.

My twist strap hobo is very smooth and very vibrant. Probably two shades more then the satchel.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea



This is soooo beautiful! Definitely a contender instead of the natural one in flo!


----------



## Nebo

Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.




Both so beautiful! I saw that green in the outlet last week and yes, it's a vibrant green. Really pretty! Live the Taupe Satchel. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Both so beautiful! I saw that green in the outlet last week and yes, it's a vibrant green. Really pretty! Live the Taupe Satchel. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Thank you love. Apple green was the first Dooney I wanted, somehow it has gotten of the list, hahahaha.

I love my taupe. I read you want the chestnut! I love the chestnut color, it is so rich. If I didnt have the taupe, my neutral would be chestnut. This way Im moving it couple of shades up to T moro.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.




Beautiful! I didn't remember that Chelsea came in Apple green. It's a great color. I love the Apple green zip zip. Of course I love miss taupe.


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.



Two beautiful bags : )


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies!


----------



## SEWDimples

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917



I love this color. It is gorgeous. 

Thanks for taking a great picture.

Now I know I want violet next.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hi ladies. I've been under the weather and haven't stopped by to say hi in a few days. Loving all the new Clayton's and other Dooneys in vibrant colors.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. I've been under the weather and haven't stopped by to say hi in a few days. Loving all the new Clayton's and other Dooneys in vibrant colors.



Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. I've been under the weather and haven't stopped by to say hi in a few days. Loving all the new Clayton's and other Dooneys in vibrant colors.




I hope you feel better soon


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> I am carrying Mr. Clayton today. I must say as much as I prefer the style, layout and size of the regular flo satchel, I do enjoy having something different to carry whenever I get the urge. I have also grown to love the violet color. I wish it wasn't being discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2740917


 
Stunning bag, such a beautiful color!!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945


 

Beautiful.....lovely color, enjoy her!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still hanging with Ms. Chelsea


 
Lovely Chelsea, looks good, and I love the charm!!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Fraternal Twins today... Carrying Miss Clayton (Ocean) again today having frozen yogurt ... I'm with you, I LOOOVE the Regular Flo Satchel like no other but I must say, it has some close competition with the Clayton!
> 
> This bag is playing tricks on me... Sometimes she looks a little Teal and others she looks Ocean but still not as vibrant as my Reg Flo Satchel but I love her shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740945




This is a beautiful pic ! You really caught the beauty and details of this bag !


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.




They are both nice bags but there something about your taupe that makes me wanna kick myself for not jumping on it when I had the chance !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. I've been under the weather and haven't stopped by to say hi in a few days. Loving all the new Clayton's and other Dooneys in vibrant colors.




Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon. It's so nice that you thought about us over here in the Dooney Bin. We are still looney. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; nothing's changed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> They are both nice bags but there something about your taupe that makes me wanna kick myself for not jumping on it when I had the chance !




Girl me too!! I have the reg Dillen Satchel in taupe but the color is a little different from the Flo Taupe. Nothing beats Flo Taupe


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl me too!! I have the reg Dillen Satchel in taupe but the color is a little different from the Flo Taupe. Nothing beats Flo Taupe



It is very versatile! I'm happy to have it. It was also the most "expensive" bag I got- at 212 $ from ilovedoonkey


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> It is very versatile! I'm happy to have it. It was also the most "expensive" bag I got- at 212 $ from ilovedoonkey



Lol. Doonkey.........


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Doonistas over for coffee  My taupe and my friends apple green. My poopy phone, as we all know, takes horrible pix. Her apple green is much more vibrant and grassy, then here. Here it looks creamy green.




Mornin' Nebo!


I love both bags! Isn't it fun when Doonistas hang out together?  My new (overlapping) obsession is Chelsea and your pics are only making me want her more! 


I hope you had fun!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Nebo!
> 
> 
> I love both bags! Isn't it fun when Doonistas hang out together?  My new (overlapping) obsession is Chelsea and your pics are only making me want her more!
> 
> 
> I hope you had fun!  Thanks for sharing!



I loveee how Chelsea looks and carries. My white/black one is retired until spring, cause I still havent found a pair of nice white or black wedges/heels.

I love the caramel one and the ostrich one from our ladies here.. so pretty and would go with everything!

My friend is a Dooney convert, she doesnt see herself wearing anything else. I already mentioned how different our styles are and Dooney still goes with everything


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> I loveee how Chelsea looks and carries. *My white/black one is retired until spring,* cause I still havent found a pair of nice white or black wedges/heels.
> 
> I love the caramel one and the ostrich one from our ladies here.. so pretty and would go with everything!
> 
> * My friend is a Dooney convert,* she doesnt see herself wearing anything else. I already mentioned how different our styles are and Dooney still goes with everything




I love white/black for the Spring/Summer!


I gave my BFF her first Dooney as a Christmas gift a few years ago.  Now her collection is larger than mine!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I gave my BFF her first Dooney as a Christmas gift a few years ago.  Now her collection is larger than mine!




That's great!  Can one of you guys convert my sister? I think she's a lost cause. Still carrying that 12 year old man made leather bag that was stolen from her car and found drenched in the rain under a neighbors car. (Sigh) I guess bags will just never be her thing.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929




Too cute for words!! Love this bag. And your charm is precious. Happy shopping


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Too cute for words!! Love this bag. And your charm is precious. Happy shopping




Thanks!  The fob is a $1.00 clearance from Walmart.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  The fob is a $1.00 clearance from Walmart.




Omg. Even better!! Good eye.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929



Love the rainbow key fob against the neutral handbag!


----------



## tlo

nutsaboutcoach said:


> first outing for my caramel zip zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929



gorgeous!!!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929



So cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Even better!! Good eye.




Thanks!  I love a good deal.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Love the rainbow key fob against the neutral handbag!




Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> gorgeous!!!




Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> So cute!




Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929




Love the charm on the bag. Cute! You two have fun shopping!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love the charm on the bag. Cute! You two have fun shopping!




Thanks!  Didn't find anything I couldn't live without except for a black pebbled zip around wallet at TJMaxx for $59. That did come home with me.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Didn't find anything I couldn't live without except for a black pebbled zip around wallet at TJMaxx for $59. That did come home with me.




Sounds like you got a great deal on the wallet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal on the wallet.



Thanks, I was happy to find it 
since I didn't have a Dooney wallet.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929



Love


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Caramel Zip Zip. Going shopping today.
> View attachment 2741929




Love that color and the charm is just so happy. &#128515;&#128515;. Cute! I hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Love


 
Thanks!  I really like the caramel.  Goes with just about everything.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color and the charm is just so happy. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;. Cute! I hope you had fun shopping.


 
Thanks! I sure did.  I found a black pebbled, Dooney zip around wallet at TJMaxx that had been marked down to $59.  I totally scooped that up, lol!

When I went to Dillards, the SA's were disappointed that I didn't buy anything.  I'm not sure if it's good or bad, lol, that they all know me when I come in the store.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I really like the caramel.  Goes with just about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I sure did.  I found a black pebbled, Dooney zip around wallet at TJMaxx that had been marked down to $59.  I totally scooped that up, lol!
> 
> When I went to Dillards, the SA's were disappointed that I didn't buy anything.  I'm not sure if it's good or bad, lol, that they all know me when I come in the store.



Are the department stores commission based?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Are the department stores commission based?


 
I'm not sure how it works.  I asked once and was told they have quotas.  Not sure what that means though.


----------



## Nebo

In Dillards  they work on commission. I picked up Vince Camuto bag and wanted to get the boots on the same register ( in the bags section), to be informed that yes she can do it, but all hell would break loose, cause they work on commission.


----------



## Vicmarie

Yup they even have an hourly quota , I think that's nuts!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nebo said:


> In Dillards  they work on commission. I picked up Vince Camuto bag and wanted to get the boots on the same register ( in the bags section), to be informed that yes she can do it, but all hell would break loose, cause they work on commission.



Too bad. I have 2 favorite sales ladies and I won't let anyone else ring me up. I remember who was rude and pushy and who wasn't. These ladies get my money.


----------



## Springer

Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily. 

Natural light




With flash




Love the duck


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm in love with violet Flo's smooshiness. I'm carrying my good ole faithful Stanwich satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Violet looks so pretty! What Stanwich do you have, DooneyDucky?


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218




Gorgeous Spring!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today with a lace shoulder maxi dress and Coach slides. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



You look GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218



Gorgeous. You are making me want a Violet Flo, even though Ocean Blue is at the top of my list.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



Gorgeous picture and bag! That is a beautiful color that will go with anything!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Gorgeous Spring!!!!!



Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



Your dress is so pretty, babe. You look beautiful! Love the bone color.. still holding up well to dye transfer and such??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Gorgeous picture and bag! That is a beautiful color that will go with anything!




Thanks GF!!! Yeah, I was afraid of this color at first but I'm loving it. No color transfer as of yet. It's very smooth and scratch proof which I was really surprised.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous. You are making me want a Violet Flo, even though Ocean Blue is at the top of my list.



Thank you


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Violet looks so pretty! What Stanwich do you have, DooneyDucky?



Trying to brighten my mood with violet today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Your dress is so pretty, babe. You look beautiful! Love the bone color.. still holding up well to dye transfer and such??




Thanks sweetie!! I'm loving the bone color too!! No color transfer as of yet. This is a blue dress I haven't worn before, so I'll test it today. But The first couple times I carried her, I wore it with denim capris and a jean skirt the next time. I've inly carried her about 4 times. I'll let ya know how it goes today.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.



OH NO!!  I had one a couple of months ago.  I feel for you!!  I hope you feel better!!


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218



This is very pretty.....


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.



My husband has had many of those, a guy at work just went through having to pass 3 of them and my cousin is currently suffering with 1 or 2 as well and waiting for it or them to pass. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218



Violet is so beautiful. Loving your bag.

Have a great day!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



You look lovely today. Liking the maxi dress. It goes well with you Bone flo satchel.

I'll get my 1st flo satchel tomorrow. It is Ocean since I love you comparison video.

Have great day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> Violet is so beautiful. Loving your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely today. Liking the maxi dress. It goes well with you Bone flo satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my 1st flo satchel tomorrow. It is Ocean since I love you comparison video.
> 
> 
> 
> Have great day!




Thank you sweetie!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm enjoying carrying her today. 

Oh yay!!! I'm excited for you. You are going to LOOOVE Miss Ocean. I'm glad the video could ease your excitement while you wait. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218




She's absolutely beautiful Springer. Dooney did that to me too. I have to switch almost everyday.  I just want to carry them all everyday!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269




You look so classy Pcan. Love the outfit! She's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> I'm in love with violet Flo's smooshiness. I'm carrying my good ole faithful Stanwich satchel.




I have to switch back into Stanwich.   You know I'm a fan!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.




Oh no!  That's really painful isn't it? I'm so sorry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.




Oh no!!! I hope you feel better. Never had those but I hear it's a B!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You look so classy Pcan. Love the outfit! She's a beautiful bag.




Thank you TB. I had to show Miss Bone some love.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling the bright color today. I do believe switching into violet will be the only thing I get done today. I currently have a kidney stone kicking my a$*.



Ugh. .. I hear that's worse than childbirth  I'm sorry you have to deal with that


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Pcan... lookin hawt as always!


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> Regular Florentine Satchel in violet. Lately I just haven't been able to settle into the same bag for more than a day. I swear I think I switch handbags daily.
> 
> Natural light
> 
> View attachment 2743216
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2743217
> 
> 
> Love the duck
> 
> View attachment 2743218



Beautiful, love this color


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



Very pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



Beautiful.  I love how well your shoes go with the bag and also contrast with your dress.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Springer said:


> Trying to brighten my mood with violet today.



I have the natural. Violet is stunning!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Pcan... lookin hawt as always!




Thank you GF!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful.  I love how well your shoes go with the bag and also contrast with your dress.




Thanks girlfriend!!  The shoes were a little off but I think I pulled it off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty




Thanks girly! &#128515;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269


Swag turned UP


----------



## Vicmarie

Zip zip aqua today !! 

Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!




Oooh, I love the Aqua with your outfit which has specks of Aqua. You look really cute V.

And thank you! I had to pull out Muss Bone today.


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!




Love that Aqua! How beautiful. Aqua was always my first love. That bag is adorable. And love the dress (and the phone case.)


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269




Pcan, that Bone is delish!!! No words. Can't believe I had her in my hands and let her go. Why can't they all come home with us?? Lol. Love the dress too!!  (And the shoes sure do work!)


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!



Is that a dress on you? I love the print!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Pcan, that Bone is delish!!! No words. Can't believe I had her in my hands and let her go. Why can't they all come home with us?? Lol. Love the dress too!!  (And the shoes sure do work!)




Thank you girlfriend!! I love Miss Bone! You can still get her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. 

Why can't they all home home??? I keep scratching my head asking the same question. Lol. 

And thanks girl.. That dress is hard to match shoes especially with the lace straps.


----------



## Vicmarie

It's a dress from the collection phillip lim did with target . It looked horrible on the hanger but when I tried it on I felt like it flattered me so I bought it lol . 

Thank you ladies for the compliments on my aqua. She's fun to carry around ! 
I have to admire I LOVE being different from the sea of mks I see everywhere I go .

I bought an outfit today at Loft that I had to have only cause I kept imagining how rest it'll look with my chestnut flo . I can't wait to rock it !


----------



## Vicmarie

Admit ..not admire :/


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!




Your aqua is so cute and you are rockin' it for sure in that dress!


----------



## Nebo

VM, it looks really nice. Love it with the pink zip zip.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> It's a dress from the collection phillip lim did with target . It looked horrible on the hanger but when I tried it on I felt like it flattered me so I bought it lol .
> 
> Thank you ladies for the compliments on my aqua. She's fun to carry around !
> I have to admire I LOVE being different from the sea of mks I see everywhere I go .
> 
> I bought an outfit today at Loft that I had to have only cause I kept imagining how rest it'll look with my chestnut flo . I can't wait to rock it !



It is nice to have the standout bag. At the dealership yesterday I was the only Dooney... I saw 6 or 7 other bags, all coach and MK. 3 of those women complimented my Kingston in the refreshment room. I'm sure the other 4 would have but I was never within chatting distance LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!



Love the aqua!  Looks great on you too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Admit ..not admire :/




We knew what you meant &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> It is nice to have the standout bag. At the dealership yesterday I was the only Dooney... I saw 6 or 7 other bags, all coach and MK. 3 of those women complimented my Kingston in the refreshment room. I'm sure the other 4 would have but I was never within chatting distance LOL




Isn't it a good feeling and it makes you feel good about the purchase.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Regular Flo in Bone today. I almost forgot how beautiful she was! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Sunday. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743269



That color is pure elegance -  your whole look is that way - pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> That color is pure elegance -  your whole look is that way - pretty




Thanks sweetie! I'm so glad I decided to get her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!



Love the zip, it really pops the aqua in your pretty blouse.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123




Adore this bag - Q's best TSV ever!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123



I love the contrasting of the handles against the ivy. Such a cute bag! Good pics!


----------



## jenn805

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2743671
> 
> 
> Zip zip aqua today !!
> 
> Having been able to really catch up and I saw that striking bone and violet !!! Love em !!



Love aqua, such a beautiful color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123




Oooh, such a beautiful bag in Ivy and it looks great with what you have her paired with! I have the black and red and just love them.

Enjoy carrying her today! &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Adore this bag - Q's best TSV ever!




I agree! I was upset because I didn't get both of mine at the TSV price. I didn't think I was going to love them so much and ordered my black one later.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Isn't it a good feeling and it makes you feel good about the purchase.



It does  especially when they were all carrying beautiful bags themselves


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123



Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Adore this bag - Q's best TSV ever!


Me too!  I missed out on the TSV, but I'm still happy I got her.



Springer said:


> I love the contrasting of the handles against the ivy. Such a cute bag! Good pics!


Thanks!  The contrast with the handles is what I like too.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, such a beautiful bag in Ivy and it looks great with what you have her paired with! I have the black and red and just love them.
> 
> Enjoy carrying her today! &#128515;



Thanks!  Ohhh, the red sounds pretty!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! Love it!


Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123




Looks great!! I agree with Hopi, QVC's best TSV! The Ivy looks so great with the tan trim.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123




Stunning!!! Love that Ivy with the contrast.


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!


I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!
> 
> 
> I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.



What fun looking bags! I have never looked at coach that closely but that one right there would definitely have me checking the price! Such gorgeous colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!
> 
> 
> I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.




Ooo... Both such fun bags. Love em'


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!
> 
> 
> I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.




How fun are those?! Perfect out and about weekend bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> What fun looking bags! I have never looked at coach that closely but that one right there would definitely have me checking the price! Such gorgeous colors!




Thanks Springer!
Coach has a lot of nice bags and too many of them have found their way into my closet 
I know what you mean about this one, when I saw this print, I had to get one bag in it.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooo... Both such fun bags. Love em'




Thanks Pcan! 



Twoboyz said:


> How fun are those?! Perfect out and about weekend bags.





Thanks TB!


----------



## Springer

Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323




Love them!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Love them!



Thank you. The mate to the wallet is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, the ocean patent drawstring that I ordered from outlet for the killer price. Cannot wait to get my hands on that thing.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Love them!



Just like the two you posted today, I feel like the patent drawstring will be a "fun" bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!
> 
> 
> I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.


Love both bags!



Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323





Gorgeous!  All these great pictures of bags in violet have me wanting a violet bag now....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Stunning!!! Love that Ivy with the contrast.


Me too!  I think that's what caught my eye with the ivy - the contrast with the trim.  



Twoboyz said:


> Looks great!! I agree with Hopi, QVC's best TSV! The Ivy looks so great with the tan trim.





I really like the contrast with the trim too.  Now that I'm in to Dooney, hopefully I'll be able to take advantage of any future TSV's.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

springer said:


> clayton in violet and also changed into my ccw patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323


 

hawwwwt hawwwt


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323




Uhhh... Shuuut upppp girlfriend!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;  What a beautiful site!!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Shuuut upppp girlfriend!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;  What a beautiful site!!



Thank you! I love them together! 

Can't wait to see the wallet with its matching drawstring tomorrow!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> hawwwwt hawwwt



It so hot I can hear the sizzle!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Thank you. The mate to the wallet is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, the ocean patent drawstring that I ordered from outlet for the killer price. Cannot wait to get my hands on that thing.




I'm tempted by those DS every time I go to the outlet.



Springer said:


> Just like the two you posted today, I feel like the patent drawstring will be a "fun" bag!




I agree! I got the patent zip zip on that color. Could not resist the blue!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love both bags!
> 
> Gorgeous!  All these great pictures of bags in violet have me wanting a violet bag now....




Thanks GF!
Well, you know, the violet bags are 60% off at the outlets and they are shipping that color, so maybe when they start taking phone orders....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you! I love them together!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the wallet with its matching drawstring tomorrow!




Yay... Can't wait for the new arrivals. &#128513;


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I'm tempted by those DS every time I go to the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I got the patent zip zip on that color. Could not resist the blue!



I bet it's a knock out! Maybe you should carry it sometime soon!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Well, you know, the violet bags are 60% off at the outlets and they are shipping that color, so maybe when they start taking phone orders....





LOL!  I love how we all enable each other.  I'm going to TRY to be good until my visit to outlet in a few weeks.  The operative word being try.....


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL!  I love how we all enable each other.  I'm going to TRY to be good until my visit to outlet in a few weeks.  The operative word being try.....



I know I love it! We enable and we also participate in the excitement each of us has when we get a new bag/accessory or when it's on its way. There's a certain joy that comes with the anticipation of a product and we help each other experience it to it's fullest. Especially those, like myself, who have no one in real life to get excited with me about it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL!  I love how we all enable each other.  I'm going to TRY to be good until my visit to outlet in a few weeks. * The operative word being try.....*





I always try but I'm rarely successful


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol




Beautiful GG... This looks like the exact color as my Ocean Clayton. There's something about this color that doesn't photograph well. &#128515; but we all know how beautiful the color is. I really wish I liked how she looked on me because it's a gorgeous bag. &#128533;


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags and how they go with the outfits. Good job ladies!
> 
> 
> I switched into an oldie for the weekend. Wanted something light and carefree and my denim Erica is perfect. Switched to my coach file bag on Saturday afternoon to take to the carnival but I'm back to Erica.



So pretty!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful GG... This looks like the exact color as my Ocean Clayton. There's something about this color that doesn't photograph well. &#128515; but we all know how beautiful the color is. I really wish I liked how she looked on me because it's a gorgeous bag. &#128533;



My husband thinks I'm nuts because everywhere we go I take a pic of her lol and you're right, none of them do her any justice. 







tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Ty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol







Beautiful!  Love the blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I always try but I'm rarely successful





Yeah, me too.  LOL....


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing with Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy.
> View attachment 2744122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744123



Love the outfit and the bag!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323



LOVE this color
Violet kind of looks like Coach's fushia it is just wonderful.


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol



MS. Marine - Catchin' some rays


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323



Love this!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> LOVE this color
> Violet kind of looks like Coach's fushia it is just wonderful.



Thank you. I am in love with it too. So glad I got it in the reg flo satchel too. Didn't realize how much i would love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Clayton in violet and also changed into my CCW patent in ocean. Love the contrast of these colors together!
> 
> View attachment 2744323




Love them both!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in to Dooney, hopefully I'll be able to take advantage of any future TSV's.




You sure will. The next Dooney TSV is coming up this Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol




Gorgeous Kingston! The rays are making her look ocean blue


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You sure will. The next Dooney TSV is coming up this Friday!



Oh, really, cool!  I'll have to check it out when it comes on.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Love the outfit and the bag!



Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol





OMG, so pretty!
Love it in marine! Is it such a thing as too many blue bags? I'm afraid that in my case it might be true


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> OMG, so pretty!
> Love it in marine! Is it such a thing as too many blue bags? I'm afraid that in my case it might be true



Lol never... because if there can be too many blur then there would be too many pink, and I'll never stop buying pink!


----------



## vanhornink

Love all the bags ladies.......


----------



## Bobetta

So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358



Absolutely stunning girlie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358


 

LOVELY mama


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Still carrying my Marine Kingston. Just can't seem to get a good pic of her so I tried with the light from the sunroof lol


 
prudddy


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358




They both look great !!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358





Love the color of the Coach tote, and I love how Flo pops against the color of your dress.


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358





Looking good GF!
Love both bags, but the natural Florentine is yummy! Good choice!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the color of the Coach tote, and I love how Flo pops against the color of your dress.




Thanks!! I'm all about popping. lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Thanks, Ladies!! I tell you, I have busy and crummy days, but my Dooney bags just light up my day and inspire me. Amazing how much they pick me up. I guess that's why we all love our bags. It's a whole other experience.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring* (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol).* I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358





 I'm picturing you walking in Coach all dazed and confused and the SA's looking at you wondering if they should call a medic or security.   It really does melt into your dress color!  I'm lovin' your Coach and Dooney!  And you're looking good, as usual!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358



Love that dress, B!

Natural looks so nice. I wish it could forever stay in this color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thanks!! I'm all about popping. lol.




And you are girlfriend!!! I love your style... So fun, cute and girlie! &#128525;&#128525;. Love both bags. Is the Natural the Regular? It's beautiful and has a nice patina.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358



You look great, Bob!!   That satchel is gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Thanks!! I'm all about popping. lol.



I think popping is similar to twerking isn't it?  lol! 

You look lovely as always in both bags.  The coach bag is a great color.  There goes that blue again....  Well, what can we say about the natural, but it's a classic and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the color of the Coach tote, and I love how Flo pops against the color of your dress.



NAC, I just noticed this in your signature and I love it! 

"Don't ever mistake my silence for ignorance, my calmness for acceptance, or my kindness for weakness."


----------



## Springer

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358



The florentine flo comes in all sorts of beautiful colors and textures but I tell you, it's hard to beat the natural in smooth. There is a certain elegance to it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still hangin' with Gretchen.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, I just noticed this in your signature and I love it!
> 
> "Don't ever mistake my silence for ignorance, my calmness for acceptance, or my kindness for weakness."







Me too!  During one of my many wanderings through the net-sphere, I saw that and loved it so much I added it to my sig line here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.


 STOP already with this please LOL - just boootful


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.



Love it!  I'm still obsessing about this one and going to look at it again when I get to the outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> STOP already with this please LOL - just boootful





Twoboyz said:


> Love it!  I'm still obsessing about this one and going to look at it again when I get to the outlet.



Thanks, y'all.   She's a throw-around, easy bag.


----------



## hopi

Cheating with Willis


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



Love Willis!!   Such a handsome lil' guy.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.




Love this style and shoulder strap
Is she going camping with you??


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.



I LOVE this bag!  Every time I see it I want it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love this style and shoulder strap
> Is she going camping with you??



Yes, she's going.  But I have 2 or 3 Coach CBBs in the moho.  HAHA.   (In fact, my siggy Willis like yours is in there.)


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358





LOVE
your outfit
Coach
and Dooney
picture perfect as usual


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



What a way to cheat!!!  So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



Such a cute bag and I love the color!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.



I LOVE your Gretchen and matching wallet!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



That is a cute bag Hop! Also it's charm too! 

I will disregard your affair.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I LOVE this bag!  Every time I see it I want it!!


  I can say that about almost every bag.      Thanks, GF.




Springer said:


> I LOVE your Gretchen and matching wallet!


  Thanks, Springer.


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



Pretty boy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



Love Willis


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis



I love this style... I had the khaki with parchment..and sold it. Swift kick to forehead! I have regretted it ever since


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.



Love this!  Do you know if there are other colors available?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.




Ohhh, you are soooo making me want this bag!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!


----------



## Nebo

Very pretty! Love all these pinks!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!



Uh ohhhhh. Sure does make me want the bubble gum in the patent drawstring. Must. Try. Not. To. Anger. Gorilla. Anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love this!  Do you know if there are other colors available?


No, I don't, GG.  I was only interested in the t'moro, so I never asked about other colors.  Maybe some of the ladies who actually get to go to the outlets can say.




PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohhh, you are soooo making me want this bag!!!


Girl, you have tried it on 50 times!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I don't, GG.  I was only interested in the t'moro, so I never asked about other colors.  Maybe some of the ladies who actually get to go to the outlets can say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you have tried it on 50 times!!




LMBO... Try 150 times girl!!! I'm so torn on this bag. I like it one day and make excuses about it the next. Then I see videos and pics like this and I want it again. I'm nuts, haven't I shared that with you yet???? 

If I haven't here goes .... "My name is PTB and I'm NUTS".

THERE!!!! LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Try 150 times girl!!! I'm so torn on this bag. I like it one day and make excuses about it the next. Then I see videos and pics like this and I want it again. I'm nuts, haven't I shared that with you yet????
> 
> If I haven't here goes .... "My name is PTB and I'm NUTS".
> 
> THERE!!!! LOL



LOL!   You're not nuts...you're just like the rest of us in the Dooney Bin!!   We want them ALL, so we have to prioritize!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... *Try 150 times girl!!!* I'm so torn on this bag. I like it one day and make excuses about it the next. Then I see videos and pics like this and I want it again. I'm nuts, haven't I shared that with you yet????
> 
> If I haven't here goes .... "My name is PTB and I'm NUTS".
> 
> THERE!!!! LOL







MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!   You're not nuts...you're just like the rest of us in *the Dooney Bin*!!   We want them ALL, so we have to prioritize!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!



Pretty in pink, GG!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!




Oh wow, I heart her too! So pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Uh ohhhhh. Sure does make me want the bubble gum in the patent drawstring. Must. Try. Not. To. Anger. Gorilla. Anymore.




Lol!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Uh ohhhhh. Sure does make me want the bubble gum in the patent drawstring. Must. Try. Not. To. Anger. Gorilla. Anymore.



Be strong!  If you're going to risk a walk through the jungle make it for a florentine!  Lol







Nebo said:


> Very pretty! Love all these pinks!





Ty





Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow, I heart her too! So pretty.



Ty


----------



## elbgrl

Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!


----------



## vanhornink

No one is crazy on here, we are just lovers of our bags


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944



Such a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944



Gorgeous, Rosie!


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944



Very pretty! No more in the outlets? I asked today about the large pocket satchel too- no more... and Im not buying from qvc or bay.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love this!  Do you know if there are other colors available?





MiaBorsa said:


> No, I don't, GG.  I was only interested in the t'moro, so I never asked about other colors.  Maybe some of the ladies who actually get to go to the outlets can say.





Hey GGirl, I asked when I went to see her at my outlet and they told me it only came in that color. I don't know if that means "for now" or if they only made it in brown and they are not planning on making it on any other colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!





One word: yummmm!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944




Gorgeous!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Hey GGirl, I asked when I went to see her at my outlet and they told me it only came in that color. I don't know if that means "for now" or if they only made it in brown and they are not planning on making it on any other colors.



Ty! I thought those would be perfect for my sisters for Christmas if they came in different colors  I like to get us all the same things but different colors lol

I guess i could still do it and get everyone their own charm  lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> One word: yummmm!



Ty


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Uh ohhhhh. Sure does make me want the bubble gum in the patent drawstring. Must. Try. Not. To. Anger. Gorilla. Anymore.




No doubt about it, you make purse porn an extreme sport!&#128077;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> No doubt about it, you make purse porn an extreme sport!&#128077;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944



Very pretty!  Love this.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> No doubt about it, you make purse porn an extreme sport!&#128077;



Extreme out the you know what. Got the last arrival today. Let's see how extreme s&$@ gonna get.  

Maybe I will &#128131;, if that doesn't work, I will &#128139; but I will probably &#127939;.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944



Mornin' Rosie!

I can see why she's one your favorites and why you'd want her in multiple colors!  She's very classy and beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!




Mornin' GG!


The cloud can't cover her shine!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!



G this bag is sweet. It is beautiful. That bubble gum color is awesome. Has she been easy to keep clean?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GG!
> 
> 
> The cloud can't cover her shine!  She's a beauty!



 ty!







Springer said:


> G this bag is sweet. It is beautiful. That bubble gum color is awesome. Has she been easy to keep clean?



Yes ma'am.  If anything gets on her it just wipes off. When I first inboxed her when she arrived there was 3 inch black mark on the front. My heart sank. I grabbed a soft towel and it buffed right off


----------



## tlo

Springer headed out to get her errands done.


----------



## jenn805

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



love. This color is gorgeous


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



Lol! So beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507





Mornin' T!


She's a beauty!  I hope she's able to get all her errands done today!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



TDF!!!!!! Oh my! It looks so luscious especially on those leather seats! And I just changed into my new patent drawstring I got yesterday and now picture has made me want to run back to this bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today. 




This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.


----------



## lisa.nickel

I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Such a beauty!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, Rosie!





Nebo said:


> Very pretty! No more in the outlets? I asked today about the large pocket satchel too- no more... and Im not buying from qvc or bay.





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Love this.





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie!
> 
> I can see why she's one your favorites and why you'd want her in multiple colors!  She's very classy and beautiful!



Thank you everyone!  I'm gonna search on the 'Bay and see if I can find any of her sisters.


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



Oh my what a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546


 


Hi LN!:welcome2:




She's a beauty!  I love the way she slouches. I bet she looks good on your shoulder!


Love the wallet too!


Enjoy carrying them today!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546



This is "the one that got away"... the first flo I considered getting.

She's so gorgeous with her slouchy self!


----------



## Scooch

Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!


----------



## lisa.nickel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LN!:welcome2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!  I love the way she slouches. I bet she looks good on your shoulder!
> 
> 
> Love the wallet too!
> 
> 
> Enjoy carrying them today!



Thanks so much


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559





Mornin' S!


I love your logo lock! I hope you continue to enjoy carry her!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Gilmoregirl said:


> This is "the one that got away"... the first flo I considered getting.
> 
> She's so gorgeous with her slouchy self!



Thanks so much


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507





Sigh.....love that color....


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' S!
> 
> 
> I love your logo lock! I hope you continue to enjoy carry her!




Thank you! Now I see why this bag is so popular!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 2746539
> 
> 
> This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.


Love the color.  You do have a way with a phrase, Springer.  I love that - clown car purse. 



lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546


Beautiful.  Love a classic black bag.



Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559


Very pretty. How do you like the flap over the top of the bag?  Does it get in your way?


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the color.  You do have a way with a phrase, Springer.  I love that - clown car purse.
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  Love a classic black bag.
> 
> 
> Very pretty. How do you like the flap over the top of the bag?  Does it get in your way?




Surprisingly it doesn't. When the flap is flipped over the bag opens so wide! I'm a big fan of the pink lining too. I hardly ever lock it either and it does stay closed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Surprisingly it doesn't. When the flap is flipped over the bag opens so wide! I'm a big fan of the pink lining too. I hardly ever lock it either and it does stay closed.





Thanks!  I like how that bag looks as well as the Coach Carlyle which also has a flap like that, but have wondered if it would just annoy me too much..


----------



## lisa.nickel

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559



I love the lining on these.


----------



## Scooch

lisa.nickel said:


> I love the lining on these.




 Me too! It's so pretty and bright!


----------



## macde90

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546


 
Lovely. She looks like she smells good.


----------



## macde90

Bobetta said:


> So my work tote is my only non-Dooney bag. Lol. I got it on a super sale at Coach in the spring (when I wandered in there in dismay that the Woodbury Dooney outlet was closed for reno. Lol). I'm posting it because I just noticed how much it melts into my dress color today. lol. And I'm also posting my Dooney of the day which has been every day since I switched into her. Love her lots! Lol. The Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 2745354
> View attachment 2745355
> View attachment 2745358


 
Looks great!


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> Still hangin' with Gretchen.


 
Me likey


----------



## macde90

hopi said:


> Cheating with Willis


 
How cute.


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought I'd try the sunroof trick again...but a big black cloud moved overhead as soon as I parked the car  here's my bubblegum lexington...heart her!


 
She reminds me of a big hunk of watemelon bubblicious. Remember how good that used to be?


----------



## elbgrl

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546





Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559



Beautiful classic black bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Got out one of my all time favorites today, and oh if they still made this one, I'd have her in every color!
> 
> View attachment 2745944




Beautiful. The leather looks so nice and broke in!


----------



## macde90

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507


 
She looks like strawberry bubblicious. I swear, if I walk around chomping on a big old piece of pink bubblegum later on today, I'm pointing the finger straight at TPF


----------



## macde90

I just have to say..I want one of what everybody else has!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507




&#10084;&#65039;love! &#10084;&#65039;
Love that you and Springer are going places. Makes me want to join in the fun too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 2746539
> 
> 
> This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.




Love the clown car!  lol. I think you should get Springer's twin. She's lonely. You've been doing lots of running and walking through the jungle lately. You're tough! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546




Welcome Lisa! The leather looks scrumptious. I love the pair together. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559




The black looks so classy, especially on that beautiful table! I've been carrying my new as is grape for three days now. Love it's comfort too!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> She reminds me of a big hunk of watemelon bubblicious. Remember how good that used to be?




Oh I remember! Big bubbles popping all over your face... Lol


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> The black looks so classy, especially on that beautiful table! I've been carrying my new as is grape for three days now. Love it's comfort too!




I love the grape color! Might be getting that one for my birthday in November! Now I see why ladies have this bag in more than 1 color.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome Lisa! The leather looks scrumptious. I love the pair together. Thanks for sharing with us.




Thanks for the compliment and the welcome


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I love the grape color! Might be getting that one for my birthday in November! Now I see why ladies have this bag in more than 1 color.



Me too! I love the color.  I love how the lining looks great with the outside color on the grape. I also have the natural.


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546



There's nothing like a worn in leather handbag. She is lovely! 

Welcome!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

macde90 said:


> She reminds me of a big hunk of watemelon bubblicious. Remember how good that used to be?



I miss it lol

How come when we get older we think we can't have it anymore? Lol

I have "grape popsicle" Pink Zebra sprinkles in my warmer at home... the whole house smells like grape bubblegum and I love it! Lol I keep saying I'm going to buy a pouch of "Big League Chew" in grape and never remember


----------



## CatePNW

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



Such a pretty pink, looks great on the car seat!



Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 2746539
> 
> 
> This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.



That is a shiny bag, glad it's working out for you.



lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546



She looks very soft and comfy.



Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559



Another nice black bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



"Springer."       She's gorgeous, T!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 2746539
> 
> 
> This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.



Electric blue!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546



She still looks fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559



Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I miss it lol
> 
> How come when we get older we think we can't have it anymore? Lol
> 
> I have "grape popsicle" Pink Zebra sprinkles in my warmer at home... the whole house smells like grape bubblegum and I love it! Lol I keep saying I'm going to buy a pouch of "Big League Chew" in grape and never remember



I used to love grape Fanta (I think it was Fanta) pop when I was a kid.  It came out of my grandparent's vending machine at their lodge in the old fashioned glass bottles.  It was my absolute favorite. I don't drink pop anymore, but if I did, I'm sure that stuff would take me way back to age 6.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I used to love grape Fanta (I think it was Fanta) pop when I was a kid.  It came out of my grandparent's vending machine at their lodge in the old fashioned glass bottles.  It was my absolute favorite. I don't drink pop anymore, but if I did, I'm sure that stuff would take me way back to age 6.



You hardly see anything like that around anymore... no wonder kids are so messed up these days lol 

If kids today coukd just spend a summer like we did as kids then the world would be so much better!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.



I love that style of croco embossing that Dooney does, and I love how the Collins carries.  Beautiful set.


----------



## Scooch

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.




Very nice!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.



Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love that style of croco embossing that Dooney does, and I love how the Collins carries.  Beautiful set.





Scooch said:


> Very nice!!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, y'all.      It's nice to go shopping in the closet.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.



Gorgeous! She comfy to carry?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.




I remember the Collins croco!  Gorgeous!  Your closet is a fun place to shop!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.



Classy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! She comfy to carry?


Yep.  She's slim and has a wide shoulder strap.  Thanks, GG.




RuedeNesle said:


> I remember the Collins croco!  Gorgeous!  Your closet is a fun place to shop!


Girl, there's no telling what I might find in there!!     I have had the Collins for a few years now.  I think MaryBel has several of them.




Springer said:


> Classy!


 Thanks!!   Wish I was!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some closet divin' and found an old favorite.  Collins bag in croco.





Gorgeous! You're making me wanna go and get mine out. Maybe for next week. We are getting some sun this week so will probably go with something brighter, before we get back to the rainy days.





MiaBorsa said:


> Yep.  She's slim and has a wide shoulder strap.  Thanks, GG.
> 
> 
> Girl, there's no telling what I might find in there!!     I have had the Collins for a few years now.*  I think MaryBel has several of them*.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!   Wish I was!!




Yep GF, I have 3 1975 (cobalt, red and black), one solid red in cork, one N/S in white floral, one croco in Wine and I think maybe in plum. Don't remember anymore  Have to go and check. brb
ETA: Yep, I have it in plum too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559




Beautiful!!! I love the Logo Lock I'm Black. Sooo classy!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep.  She's slim and has a wide shoulder strap.  Thanks, GG.
> 
> 
> Girl, there's no telling what I might find in there!!     I have had the Collins for a few years now*.  I think MaryBel has several of them.
> 
> *
> Thanks!!   Wish I was!!





MaryBel said:


> Yep GF, I have 3 1975 (cobalt, red and black), one solid red in cork, one N/S in white floral, one croco in Wine and I think maybe in plum. Don't remember anymore  Have to go and check. brb
> ETA: Yep, I have it in plum too!




I was going to say I thought MB had a few of these!  I think I remember most of them from the Aurora Outlet trips!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags, ladies.

Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.




Love your bag and your OOTD!  And your little girl is a cutie!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag and your OOTD!  And your little girl is a cutie!




Thank you! I lovee the pants. My LOFT steal. Came back today for more, but only scored a nice shirt.

My little girl is the the dearest : puppylove :


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



Your bag looks great with your outfit.   Pupper is adorable!!   :doggie:


----------



## Nebo

Thank you MB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.




Grrr... I want this Taupe!!

Hell, I want everything!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr... I want this Taupe!!
> 
> Hell, I want everything!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Hehehe, taupe is a really nice core(y) color and it is more affordable then others.  Thank you so much!

Do you happen to know how much is the patent leisure shopper in the outlets?

Or any of other ladies, maybe you know??

I dont want to call the outlet again, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, taupe is a really nice core(y) color and it is more affordable then others.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know how much is the patent leisure shopper in the outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> Or any of other ladies, maybe you know??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to call the outlet again, lol.




I'm not sure of the full price but all the patent at my outlet was 50% off. The drawstring, the two-toned Lexington, wallets, totes, etc.


----------



## vanhornink

Everyone's bags is gorgeous...


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the bags out today!
I'm not carrying anything since I haven't left the house for the whole day. Still thinking what to change into.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.


Hawwwt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507


Pruuuudy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> This is who I am carrying at the moment. Tlo's picture may make that change or I may try to wait for my final delivery today.
> 
> View attachment 2746539
> 
> 
> This bag right here is a classic example of a clown car purse, it packs serious belongings, a lot.


Pop of great color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546


Nice LN


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Scooch said:


> Giving black logo lock some love for a couple days now. I looooove this bag! So comfortable on and the matching wallet it comes with is so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746559


Classssy


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546



Very nice


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.




Looking pretty in your floral top with miss taupe! Awwww.. She's a cutie!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you here too, love!


----------



## vanhornink

Finally moved in to small flo, well my only flo lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and an inside shot


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nice LN




Thanks


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



I swear, Nebo, you and your buff arms remind me of my daughter! I think I recall you saying that you lift heavy at the gym. She works out a lot, too. Your outfit and especially those sandals are tdf! 

Love your crested boo, too!

Vanhornink, your Flo is purty!


----------



## Nebo

DooneyDucky said:


> I swear, Nebo, you and your buff arms remind me of my daughter! I think I recall you saying that you lift heavy at the gym. She works out a lot, too. Your outfit and especially those sandals are tdf!
> 
> Love your crested boo, too!
> 
> Vanhornink, your Flo is purty!



Ooooh, sweety, thank you! Your daughter sounds like a girl after my taste hehehe. I workout a lot and think it doesnt really show. Im in the process of shedding some pounds to lean out more and have a bit more definition. I cant do broccoli and chicken six times a day, so its gonna take a while. 

Sandals are a huge score, love them! Thank you for such sweet comments and noticing the details


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



Very pretty. Love the whole outfit. Your girl is adorable!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty. Love the whole outfit. Your girl is adorable!



Thank you, NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Finally moved in to small flo, well my only flo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747110
> View attachment 2747111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an inside shot




Such a great classic! Very nice


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510




Mornin' TB!


Collins is a cutie!  I know what you mean about the sound of the feet, but you're right, the outside pocket and the charm more than make up for it!


Have a great Friday-Eve!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510




Ohhh, that's pretty!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510



Gorgeous TB! I love this biscuit style more every day. Only wish I had got more in this color before my buying spree was over. Oh and I got so excited yesterday when I opened my leisure tote and saw it had that logo duck hangy doo! I love it.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



Wow, I've never seen the taupe in "person"...this is gorgeous! I was trying to decide on which color I want this bag in (natural or chestnut) but I like this color too! Is this the medium sized bag? Not the mini or the regular but the "small", which is really the middle size?


----------



## RuedeNesle

vanhornink said:


> Finally moved in to small flo, well my only flo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747110
> View attachment 2747111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an inside shot





Mornin' V!


I missed this post! Your flo is beautiful and classy looking in black!


Congrats!  Thanks for the pic of the inside also!


----------



## MKB0925

lisa.nickel said:


> I usually hang out on the coach board but you ladies have inspired me to take out an oldie but goodie. She's very worn in, so comfortable to carry, and still smells great. Medium zip hobo in black with my ivy florentine wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746546


 
Such a pretty bag...the leather is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> Collins is a cutie!  I know what you mean about the sound of the feet, but you're right, the outside pocket and the charm more than make up for it!
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday-Eve!



Thanks RN! Have a hapy Friday-Eve too!  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhh, that's pretty!



Thanks! 



Springer said:


> Gorgeous TB! I love this biscuit style more every day. Only wish I had got more in this color before my buying spree was over. Oh and I got so excited yesterday when I opened my leisure tote and saw it had that logo duck hangy doo! I love it.



Thanks Springer.  I was looking for your picture of your new arrival yesterday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510



Don't you love the Collins!  Great looking bag, TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't you love the Collins!  Great looking bag, TB!



Yup! Love it.  Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510



Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.



Very cute take on a drawstring hobo.  I love it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.




That's pretty!  I've seen a few Cole Haan bags at TJMaxx that were very tempting but I haven't gotten any so far.


----------



## Springer

Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is! 












I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.


----------



## Springer

vanhornink said:


> Finally moved in to small flo, well my only flo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747110
> View attachment 2747111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an inside shot




Beautiful bag! 

I need me a black handbag. Don't think I have ever owned one. I need one!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Love it Springer!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.



Very nice! It looks like it would be very comfortable to carry and would fit a lot inside.

Edit: forgive me if this is rude but I would love to go through your closet. I would. I would have a hay day. I would probably move into it too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700




He's very handsome!   It's good to hear the rain just rolls off.  I think I can lighten up now on not taking some of these bags out in the rain.  He looks like he holds a ton! I'm glad you're happy.  The tmoro biscuit is such a great color combo. Love the beads too.  It adds a little pop of color.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> He's very handsome!   It's good to hear the rain just rolls off.  I think I can lighten up now on not taking some of these bags out in the rain.  He looks like he holds a ton! I'm glad you're happy.  The tmoro biscuit is such a great color combo. Love the beads too.  It adds a little pop of color.



You put me at ease with the apple guard rain/stain repellent spray so let me put you at ease as far as this 1975 tmoro biscuit material; he went through a downpour about 1 hour before I took the pics and you see how good he looks. The shower head in the shower went wacko so had no choice but to run to Home Depot. Was sprinkling when we went in, was absolutely pouring when we came out and it didn't faze him or his trim.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute take on a drawstring hobo.  I love it!





Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous color!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's pretty!  I've seen a few Cole Haan bags at TJMaxx that were very tempting but I haven't gotten any so far.





Springer said:


> Very nice! It looks like it would be very comfortable to carry and would fit a lot inside.
> 
> Edit: forgive me if this is rude but I would love to go through your closet. I would. I would have a hay day. I would probably move into it too.



Thanks, y'all!!   :kiss:

Springer, you can go through my closet any time!   It's my favorite place, lol.   I was re-arranging in there yesterday and it made me sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700



Another winner, Springer!      Congrats, GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700




Nooooo!  I thought you were getting a hobo bag!  I wasn't prepared to look at a shopper!  I love shoppers and I've been checking out the 1975 Siggy line lately because they're lightweight.  I sold my 1975 Siggy Colette when I bought my leather Colette (avatar pic), now I miss it.  But I like yours more because of the zipper closure.  And I love the side view with the vachetta trim!  


Congrats!  Thanks for all the pics!  (I'm going back to stare at them now!)


P.S. I'm so happy you're feeling better!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.





Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510





Love Ms Collins!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700




Love your tote! Congrats!
I'm glad you are loving it!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love it Springer!




Thank you chick-a-G!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all!!   :kiss:
> 
> Springer, you can go through my closet any time!   It's my favorite place, lol.   I was re-arranging in there yesterday and it made me sigh.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Another winner, Springer!      Congrats, GF!



Thank you very much! 

Despite him being a coated cotton bag vs leather, I think he is one of my favorites!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700





Love it!  Congrats on your new beauty!  I think this may have been added to my wish list.  I'll have to look this one up.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Collins!




Thanks MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> You put me at ease with the apple guard rain/stain repellent spray so let me put you at ease as far as this 1975 tmoro biscuit material; he went through a downpour about 1 hour before I took the pics and you see how good he looks. The shower head in the shower went wacko so had no choice but to run to Home Depot. Was sprinkling when we went in, was absolutely pouring when we came out and it didn't faze him or his trim.




Well thank you for that  I am definitely at ease. Hope you get your shower head under control.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love it!  Congrats on your new beauty!  I think this may have been added to my wish list.  I'll have to look this one up.



He's a winner! It's especially perfect for days where weather is iffy or your going somewhere that you don't know if there will be a good place for your handbag. Like the Tball field. Or what I'm thinking about, jury duty. Curse it to the bowels of you know where. Man I'm dreading that. But I am going to take this bag with me to the cursed thing.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.


 That is a beautiful brown!



Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700




Love the shape of that bag! Im thinking of getting it in patent.

In this material ( cork) there is a o ring style bag with medium wristlet, available for shipping for 129$ in gray, if anyone is interested.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...13&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=7SGYPANA


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> He's a winner! It's especially perfect for days where weather is iffy or your going somewhere that you don't know if there will be a good place for your handbag. Like the Tball field. Or what I'm thinking about, jury duty. Curse it to the bowels of you know where. Man I'm dreading that. But I am going to take this bag with me to the cursed thing.





Sometimes we just need an easy care bag that still looks great.  Looks like this one fits the bill for that.  


I have to say I love how you phrase things.  Makes me smile every time I read something you post.  (That's a good thing)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836



I love that bag in nylon! It almost gives the bag a sheen, live it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today with my Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 2747462




Beautiful!!! The blue is so fresh. Bright colors look great on you. Hell, any color does. &#128515;&#128515;. 

On the same note... I have this bag in Denim w/white trim. I took the strap off for whatever stupid reason and can't get it back like yours is. Even after studying yours I still can't figure it out. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. 

Here's a pic I posted in an earlier thread that shows how it currently is. I hope you can get a good view of it. I see yours is looped through one end but I can't figure out how to connect the buckle part to the other side. I am feeling like a space head right now. 

Or maybe this is a different bag from yours?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836




Love this bag in this color! You look great GF


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! The blue is so fresh. Bright colors look great on you. Hell, any color does. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;.
> 
> On the same note... I have this bag in Denim w/white trim. I took the strap off for whatever stupid reason and can't get it back like yours is. Even after studying yours I still can't figure it out. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;.
> 
> Here's a pic I posted in an earlier thread that shows how it currently is. I hope you can get a good view of it. I see yours is looped through one end but I can't figure out how to connect the buckle part to the other side. I am feeling like a space head right now.
> 
> Or maybe this is a different bag from yours?
> 
> View attachment 2747923




This is what you need to do:


Unbuckle the strap from both sides.
Put the strap thru the buckle in one side until the middle of it is at the buckle.
Take both ends of the strap and buckle them to the other end.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Such a great classic! Very nice




Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' V!
> 
> 
> I missed this post! Your flo is beautiful and classy looking in black!
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Thanks for the pic of the inside also!



Thank you!! I should've turned the light on in the dining room, it was dark and the inside shot came out blurry..


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> I need me a black handbag. Don't think I have ever owned one. I need one!



Thank you. I havent had a black bag in years and when I went to order this I really looked and looked over the colors but I went with the black and I love the flo..gorgeous leather oh my


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836



Pcan everything looks good on you, lol. You could wear a band-aid and a canvas sak for a purse and you'd rock it


----------



## vanhornink

All of you ladies look great and love the bag pics


----------



## Nebo

vanhornink- that bag is so pretty! Black is on my The big three list


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517



Now THAT is how you start your day on a happy note! Who doesn't smile when they see a bright pink bag? Gorgeous! Have a great day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Now THAT is how you start your day on a happy note! Who doesn't smile when they see a bright pink bag? Gorgeous! Have a great day!




I agree!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. This bag can sure brighten your day!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517




It sure did brighten mine! I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836




Mornin' PTB!


Your "Throw Around Bag Day" OOTD looks great!  The Nylon Smith Bag is great for that because it's  functional, sturdy, and good looking!


BTW, I checked out a few of your youtube videos last night!  I love all the details you give and you're so professional and fun to watch!  Keep them comin'!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517




Happy Friday NAC!


Beautiful!  And I love the butterfly charm!  Have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It sure did brighten mine! I love it!







Mornin' TB!


 Good luck today preparing for the party tomorrow!  I hope you get as much as you can done (without wearing yourself out!) so you can enjoy some of the Dooney shows tomorrow.   I'll be watching at 9pm PT tonight!


 Have a great day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Now THAT is how you start your day on a happy note! Who doesn't smile when they see a bright pink bag? Gorgeous! Have a great day!





Thank you!  You have a great day as well!  Even though blue is my favorite color, there's just something about a pretty pink bag. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. This bag can sure brighten your day!


It certainly has brightened mine!



Twoboyz said:


> It sure did brighten mine! I love it!


Snap!  I just said the same thing, lol!



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> Beautiful!  And I love the butterfly charm!  Have a great day!





Thanks!  Happy Friday to you, as well!  The butterfly is another $1.00 clearance keychain from Wal-Mart.  I need to go look for some more, lol.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517




Cute !!!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836


I like this bag! I'll admit that I like the nylon bags the best (well, maybe not more than florentine leather)...it's just nice and casual for everyday. Nice choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> Good luck today preparing for the party tomorrow!  I hope you get as much as you can done (without wearing yourself out!) so you can enjoy some of the Dooney shows tomorrow.   I'll be watching at 9pm PT tonight!
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




Morning RN! 

Thanks for thinking of me and your well wishes. I'm just making it simple so hopefully I'll be ready for tomorrow with time for Dooney. I can't wait for tonight! See you at the show!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Morning RN!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me and your well wishes. I'm just making it simple so hopefully I'll be ready for tomorrow with time for Dooney. I can't wait for tonight! See you at the show!







You're welcome! 


I'll see you at the show!


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517




Great color


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517





Gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517



That is such a gorgeous color. And perfectly paired with that butterfly charm!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517



LOVE


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836



I love this. I wish they still made it. I love the Smith bag in the nylon.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Bubble Gum Zip Satchel getting the love for today.
> View attachment 2748517



LOVE this!


----------



## Springer

My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy. 




With flash




The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy.
> 
> View attachment 2748779
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2748783
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!



That's fantastic! I love it when I'm contented with a new bag. Thats when you know that you made a good buy


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy.
> 
> View attachment 2748779
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2748783
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!



Love Peanut...and the bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy.
> 
> View attachment 2748779
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2748783
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!





Beautiful.  Just beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Cute !!!


Thanks!



lisa.nickel said:


> Great color


Thanks!



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!



Springer said:


> That is such a gorgeous color. And perfectly paired with that butterfly charm!


Thanks!  I just realized my shirt has a butterfly on it too.  Too funny. 



jenn805 said:


> LOVE


Thanks!  Me too!



elbgrl said:


> LOVE this!


Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great looking bags, ladies!!


----------



## Springer

Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately. 
I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came. 










And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones. 




I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.






**drool**  Excuse me while I go find a tissue to wipe the drool off my chin. Gorgeous.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **drool**  Excuse me while I go find a tissue to wipe the drool off my chin. Gorgeous.



Thank you mam! I feel the same way especially about the one you posted today. Your bag is lovely and eye catching! 

I never was a pink person until the past few months and now I love pink. I know this flo is technically violet but I got it because it's bold pink, and was on clearance heh heh. I should reword; I decided to give it a chance because it was on clearance and ended up loving the color so much I got a clayton in violet.


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.



beautiful. I need this color : )


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy.
> 
> View attachment 2748779
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2748783
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!





Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.




Gorgeous!


Color twins today! I'm carrying my pocket satchel in violet.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Color twins today! I'm carrying my pocket satchel in violet.



Hot mama!!!!!! Omg how gorgeous! I didn't know you had this! Love it!


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Color twins today! I'm carrying my pocket satchel in violet.



Wow Beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful violets ladies!  I was carrying my taupe. Im waiting for my picture to upload, cause for a short time I had on the Clayton  Courtesy of Dillards for one minute , lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.







MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Color twins today! I'm carrying my pocket satchel in violet.




I'm lovin' the color of the day!  It's pictures like these that make me want a satchel even though I know I need a tote for my current lifestyle!


Springer, I love your bag and how you've loaded her with your colorful Dooney accessories!


MaryBel, I love your bag with the outside pockets, and I love the Coach fobs with this bag!  (I also saw your pic of the fobs in the "Doo Dads" thread.)


----------



## Nebo

Me and my friend both were in looooove with the gray Clayton! I really hope this will go as a fashion color and not as a core color in the outlets!

Sorry for the small pictures, poopy phone


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Beautiful violets ladies!  I was carrying my taupe. Im waiting for my picture to upload, cause for a short time I had on the Clayton  Courtesy of Dillards for one minute , lol.



You and that clayton nearly got me in trouble... I almost commented! Lol Gorgeous bag! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Nebo

Hahahaha, happens to me all the time! I just love it! This definitely means there is a Clayton in my future


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> Your "Throw Around Bag Day" OOTD looks great!  The Nylon Smith Bag is great for that because it's  functional, sturdy, and good looking!
> 
> 
> BTW, I checked out a few of your youtube videos last night!  I love all the details you give and you're so professional and fun to watch!  Keep them comin'!




Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, it's the perfect throw around bag. 

Ooh, thanks for visiting my channel! I'm glad you enjoy my videos. I ruined  (water damage) my computer a few weeks back so I'm kind of stuck now to using my phone and I can't edit and make them really nice anymore. I should have a computer soon but I'm in no rush. &#128513;&#128513;. There are too many bags I want.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Me and my friend both were in looooove with the gray Clayton! I really hope this will go as a fashion color and not as a core color in the outlets!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the small pictures, poopy phone




Geesh.... Speechless!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Chestnut again !!


----------



## Nebo

Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.

Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January 
And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!



Wow, lady, you look like a million bucks! Love the whole look! where did you get that jumpsuit?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!




Uhhh, sexy girlfriend!!! You and the bag. (Not in a weird way). Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.
> 
> Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January
> And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo



I would DIE **thud**


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, it's the perfect throw around bag.
> Ooh, thanks for visiting my channel! I'm glad you enjoy my videos.* I ruined  (water damage) my computer a few weeks back* so I'm kind of stuck now to using my phone and I can't edit and make them really nice anymore. I should have a computer soon but I'm in no rush. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. There are too many bags I want.







Oh no! I feel your pain!  I almost completedly ruined my laptop with water but I was able to dry it out.  I had to attach a keyboard  because most of the keys stick from the rice I put it in. (Yeah, I know now.) And I had to attach a mouse because the pad, and the buttons for the left and right click don't work.  It's still working but it's no longer a "laptop".  


Take your time.  I know you'll get one when the time is right.  In the meantime it's great you have your phone to at least keep in touch with your Dooney friends and to shop, of course!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.
> 
> Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January
> And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo




This is great info!!! Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!




Love the bag and your outfit.  Looking good!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Hot mama!!!!!! Omg how gorgeous! I didn't know you had this! Love it!




Thanks! I got this one a few months back when it was available at ILD. Yesterday was her first time out 



jenn805 said:


> Wow Beautiful.


 Thanks!



Nebo said:


> Beautiful violets ladies!  I was carrying my taupe. Im waiting for my picture to upload, cause for a short time I had on the Clayton  Courtesy of Dillards for one minute , lol.




Thanks Nebo!



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm lovin' the color of the day!  It's pictures like these that make me want a satchel even though I know I need a tote for my current lifestyle!
> 
> Springer, I love your bag and how you've loaded her with your colorful Dooney accessories!
> 
> MaryBel, I love your bag with the outside pockets, and I love the Coach fobs with this bag!  (I also saw your pic of the fobs in the "Doo Dads" thread.)





Thanks! It was between the coach fob and my initial fob, coach won! I will put the initial on the next one!



Nebo said:


> Me and my friend both were in looooove with the gray Clayton! I really hope this will go as a fashion color and not as a core color in the outlets!
> 
> Sorry for the small pictures, poopy phone





Oh, love it!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!





Gorgeous and love your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.
> 
> Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January
> And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo





Thanks for the info!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.




You know I'm a big fan of violet . Love how smushy your Flo looks.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Me and my friend both were in looooove with the gray Clayton! I really hope this will go as a fashion color and not as a core color in the outlets!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the small pictures, poopy phone




Nebo, that Clayton looks great on you! I love the gray color. Seems to look great with every outfit. I saw your other post about the outlet. I'm so excited that this is a fashion color too. Thanks for checking and reporting back to us.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Color twins today! I'm carrying my pocket satchel in violet.




So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!




That bag looks so great on you! Very classic. Love the outfit.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Wow, lady, you look like a million bucks! Love the whole look! where did you get that jumpsuit?




Thank you ! I bought it at loft a few days ago ! I get dressed up about once a week usually so it should still be there  

Thank you everyone , I bought this outfit specifically for chestnut ...  Is that weird ? Lol

Thinking about it it might look good with natural too


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol sorry .. Can't multitask .. I meant to say I usually only get dressed up about once a week so I thought it was good enough for a selfie !

And the romper should still be on sale  !


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.
> 
> Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January
> And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo



If that marine regular florentine satchel goes for 60-65% off at the beginning of next year, I'm snatching that puppy up.


----------



## vanhornink

Nebo said:


> vanhornink- that bag is so pretty! Black is on my The big three list




Thank you, I will have to take a better pic of her


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Today is my Throw around Bag Day... Carrying my Nylon Smith Bag in Khaki with Black Trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747836


 
Any bag you carry looks great on you!!!  I love the nylon bags, they are so carefree!!!


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> My 1975 biscuit shopper and his matching peanut size buddy.
> 
> View attachment 2748779
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 2748783
> 
> 
> The past few weeks I have been switching in and out of all my handbags almost daily but I have no urge to switch out of him at all!


 
Lovely tote, and cute little peanut!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> Decided to go ahead and put some Apple conditioner on my biscuit shoppers trim so I changed out of him and into bright and bold. I have been reaching for this bag a lot lately.
> I love the color and it's texture. I had wanted it to be really pebbled but am happy with how he came.
> 
> View attachment 2748858
> 
> View attachment 2748859
> 
> View attachment 2748860
> 
> View attachment 2748861
> 
> 
> And all the stuff I had in my big shopper fits nicely into it. Except for my huge earphones.
> 
> View attachment 2748862
> 
> 
> I never have got used to how luxurious that green velvet feels when getting in and out. That truly is such a nice aspect of this bag.


 
Of course the Flo Satchel is my favorite of all my Dooney's, and yours is lovely.  Such a vibrant and pretty color, enjoy!!!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. So gray is considered a fashion color! Which means that eventually (probably after january 2015), it will go lower then just 30% off. They still dont have it in the outlets, they expect it in November, before the holidays.
> 
> Also, Dooney does spring and fall season. So, we can expect new/different colors to be on the 65% off from January
> And in January, Dooney stores have a big semi annual sale! Maybe we get to find that Stanwich in t moroooooo




Thanks...I love this type of info, plus your pic with the Gray Clayton


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!




Looking great! What an awesome look. The jumpsuit does look great with the Chestnut. And I would think the Natural too. Love the whole ensemble and the pretty scarf for the bag. And the shoes. lol. Love it all.


----------



## tlo

vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> chestnut again !!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.



She is stunning!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.



She is beautiful and there is even a banana for scale in the picture!


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.



Pretty. Love the color


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies.
> 
> Im out with my taupe today! My little Crested girl approves.



Lips matching your blouse - your good!!
Looking hott!!!!
Love the photo bombing pups


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Springer headed out to get her errands done.
> 
> View attachment 2746507



Pretty picture of Springer
Great bag T


----------



## hopi

vanhornink said:


> Finally moved in to small flo, well my only flo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747110
> View attachment 2747111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an inside shot



Black beauty!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Here is my 1975 biscuit leisure shopper that finally arrived LATE yesterday evening. I love love love love. And man is it a practical, carry all bag. Also don't have to worry about the rain. It has been in the rain two times already today so I just zip him up and he protects. I prefer to leave him unzipped any other time though. And I love his duck logo hangy doo! I added something to it. Love the way it goes against the color. Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747691
> 
> View attachment 2747693
> 
> View attachment 2747694
> 
> View attachment 2747695
> 
> View attachment 2747696
> 
> 
> I can even fit my big, bulky pair of headphones in him. I usually can just fit my earbuds in whatever I'm carrying but he can handle my big pair I love.
> 
> View attachment 2747699
> 
> View attachment 2747700




This  Sig75 series is my absolute fav Dooney has done in any of it's Signature Line. Biscuit and T'Moro is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm cheatin' with Cole Haan.   More closet divin'.



Sarah when you closet dive - I imagine its off a high board.
Cole is handsome



Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got 1975 Tmoro Biscuit Collins Hobo. Very comfortable, but I have to say, I'm missing the little clickity clak of the feet. Wonder why they were left off this bag. The outside pockets and the little Dooney Duck charm make up for it though.
> 
> View attachment 2747510



Collins is such a great bag!


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2749023
> 
> 
> Chestnut again !!



How cute do you look in that outfit!!!!!
Absolutely darling


----------



## eggtartapproved

I'm back from vacation and I had brought along my nylon satchel and regular flo in ocean. I can't say enough good things about they nylon satchel - great from day to night since it's so light and despite it being nylon, the style still can pass for a 'dressy' bag for evenings. The regular flo was great as a carry-on. It is a bit tight to get my laptop in but one it's in it's very safe. I used to think that the fold-over was ugly (I know, I can't believe I thought that) but when I got the bag I really got used to it and having travelled with it, the fold over is actually great to give you that little bit of extra room that you might need unexpectedly.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from vacation and I had brought along my nylon satchel and regular flo in ocean. I can't say enough good things about they nylon satchel - great from day to night since it's so light and despite it being nylon, the style still can pass for a 'dressy' bag for evenings. The regular flo was great as a carry-on. It is a bit tight to get my laptop in but one it's in it's very safe. I used to think that the fold-over was ugly (I know, I can't believe I thought that) but when I got the bag I really got used to it and having travelled with it, the fold over is actually great to give you that little bit of extra room that you might need unexpectedly.



I always hated the fold over too, what were we thinking?  Lol

I hope your vacation was fantastic! It's good to hear about the versatility of the nylon satchel. I've been looking at them.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from vacation and I had brought along my nylon satchel and regular flo in ocean. I can't say enough good things about they nylon satchel - great from day to night since it's so light and despite it being nylon, the style still can pass for a 'dressy' bag for evenings. The regular flo was great as a carry-on. It is a bit tight to get my laptop in but one it's in it's very safe. I used to think that the fold-over was ugly (I know, I can't believe I thought that) but when I got the bag I really got used to it and having travelled with it, the fold over is actually great to give you that little bit of extra room that you might need unexpectedly.




A laptop fits in a reg Flo satchel? Wow! It's so easy to pack a nylon bag as a second bag because it lays flat and is light.  Great for those surprise bad weather days. I hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Sarah when you closet dive - I imagine its off a high board.
> 
> Cole is handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collins is such a great bag!




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.




Miss Ivy is beautiful and the perfect fall companion for travel. To me Ivy is almost like a black bag. The color just goes with everything.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy today! She will get some tlc when we get back home, she looks a little bit dry on the top flap and the handles. Im thinking of carrying her with me to Europe. It will go with everything in my wardrobe.


 
That is beautiful.  And the ivy flo looks totally different from the ivy on my pebbled satchel.  I think Ivy Flo may have just been added to my color wish list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eggtartapproved said:


> I'm back from vacation and I had brought along my nylon satchel and regular flo in ocean. I can't say enough good things about they nylon satchel - great from day to night since it's so light and despite it being nylon, the style still can pass for a 'dressy' bag for evenings. The regular flo was great as a carry-on. It is a bit tight to get my laptop in but one it's in it's very safe. *I used to think that the fold-over was ugly* (I know, I can't believe I thought that) but when I got the bag I really got used to it and having travelled with it, the fold over is actually great to give you that little bit of extra room that you might need unexpectedly.


 


Gilmoregirl said:


> *I always hated the fold over too, what were we thinking?  Lol*
> 
> I hope your vacation was fantastic! It's good to hear about the versatility of the nylon satchel. I've been looking at them.


 
I love that y'all posted this.  I thought the foldover was ugly, too.  I thought it would make the bag too hard to get in an out of.  Amazing how our tastes and perspectives change.  I love it.


----------



## vanhornink

hopi said:


> Black beauty!



Thanks


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always hated the fold over too, what were we thinking?  Lol
> 
> I hope your vacation was fantastic! It's good to hear about the versatility of the nylon satchel. I've been looking at them.


Lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that. I really recommend a nylon satchel. I wanted a nylon bag for a while and I was leaning towards a longchamp but I never got one - I think I knew it wasn't 100% me and then I discovered DB nylon bags and fell in love with the satchel style. Hard not to want to get every color and all the diff styles haha.


Twoboyz said:


> A laptop fits in a reg Flo satchel? Wow! It's so easy to pack a nylon bag as a second bag because it lays flat and is light.  Great for those surprise bad weather days. I hope you had a great vacation.


Well my laptop is a smaller laptop that converts into a tablet so maybe it's not a good representation (although it's not a super mini laptop, it's sizeable enough). We had a huge thunderstorm the second night and random moments of downpour so it really was perfect. My flo also saw a lot of rain but I knew she could handle it!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love that y'all posted this.  I thought the foldover was ugly, too.  I thought it would make the bag too hard to get in an out of.  Amazing how our tastes and perspectives change.  I love it.


I thought it would make it hard to get in and out of too! When I tried it on, I couldn't believe how easy it actually was. I was so surprised.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.


----------



## Nebo

She is a beauty!


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.
> View attachment 2750750



Pretty bag!

Waiting for this to go back down to 65% discount price.

This, sand, and taupe florentines are now on my wish list. 

Congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

lovethatduck said:


> Pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for this to go back down to 65% discount price.
> 
> 
> 
> This, sand, and taupe florentines are now on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




You and me both, only I'm waiting on kingston in this color


----------



## vanhornink

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love that y'all posted this.  I thought the foldover was ugly, too.  I thought it would make the bag too hard to get in an out of.  Amazing how our tastes and perspectives change.  I love it.



I agree with everyone else and after I ordered my flo I was having thoughts thinking oh I hope I like it, only because of the flap because I dont usually zip my bags and like easy access but I started to use her this past Wednesday and I am having no problems, I actually love having to go into my bag so I can feel that soft leather and suede..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785



Beautiful picture. I changed into mine late yesterday evening as well. Love that blue.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.
> View attachment 2750750



I love it! Makes me regret not getting bone! Gorgeous


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785




TDF gorgeous. Perfect with your dress. We will be sisters. Mine is to be delivered tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785



Beautiful combination with your dress.



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.




Like it. I prefer the small size in this satchel. Sand is on my list


----------



## Springer

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.



Love this color combo!!!! Wish I had got it instead of the cobalt.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.




Beautiful!!! The contrast is gorgeous!! This bag in black is so pretty. I have it in Taupe. I love Dillen but I don't think I'll get anymore. I'm a die hard Flo girl now. Dillen is just a bit too heavy for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful combination with your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it. I prefer the small size in this satchel. Sand is on my list




Thank you N!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous. Perfect with your dress. We will be sisters. Mine is to be delivered tomorrow. I can't wait.




Thank you girlfriend!! 

Can't wait for you to get yours. I'm excited at what you'll pair her with.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Beautiful picture. I changed into mine late yesterday evening as well. Love that blue.




Thank you girlfriend!! Seems like everyone is all about Ocean these days. I hope you are enjoying yours today.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.
> View attachment 2750750




Gosh what a great picture! You captured that bag beautifully.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785




Beautiful outfit Pcan, and you topped it off with the perfect bag! I love it with that dress!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.




Love that color combo. I have it in the dome satchel and it's just so classic. Very pretty!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785



You really look stunning.


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! The contrast is gorgeous!! This bag in black is so pretty. I have it in Taupe. I love Dillen but I don't think I'll get anymore. I'm a die hard Flo girl now. Dillen is just a bit too heavy for me.




I agree. This will likely be my first and last Dillen in this silhouette. It's nice to have one for variety though. And weather resistance. &#128077;


----------



## hopi

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.



These 2 colors together are so classy!
I have a taupe dillen in this satchel and it then becomes a throw around with no worry bag, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful outfit Pcan, and you topped it off with the perfect bag! I love it with that dress!




Thank you TB!!! I tried something different last time I went shopping. I normally shop then come home and match things up. This time, I shopped around my bags. I can't figure out which method is easier. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## eggtartapproved

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.
> View attachment 2750750


Gorgeous.


PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785


It goes great with your dress!


accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.


Love the color contrast


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> She is a beauty!


 


lovethatduck said:


> Pretty bag!
> 
> Waiting for this to go back down to 65% discount price.
> 
> This, sand, and taupe florentines are now on my wish list.
> 
> Congrats!


 


Springer said:


> I love it! Makes me regret not getting bone! Gorgeous


 

Thanks everyone!  I totally get the love for Flo now.  I am smitten with this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gosh what a great picture! You captured that bag beautifully.


Thank you so much!  Sometimes it's really hard to get the color right.



eggtartapproved said:


> *Gorgeous.*
> 
> It goes great with your dress!
> 
> Love the color contrast


 
Thanks!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise what I'm carrying today. Small Flo in Bone.
> View attachment 2750750


Lovely bag!


PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785


Pcan you look gorgeous!


accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.



Great bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Pcan you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag!




Thank you girlfriend!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## lisa.nickel

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785




Perfect match with your dress


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785




Just saw this ! Wow ! &#128525; you look gorgeous ! That bag really pops !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Just saw this ! Wow ! &#128525; you look gorgeous ! That bag really pops !




Thank you girlfriend!!! It's the perfect match. When u saw this dress, I snatched it up quick. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all the talk about Ocean lately, I thought I'd pull out Miss Ocean today...
> View attachment 2750785




Perfection!! Love this whole look and this bag is gorgeous. You know how to rock these babies.


----------



## Bobetta

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2750814
> 
> Large 'flo' in dillen leather. Wasn't sure I'd love the satchel in dillen but all the details are there, down to the whipstitching on the handles.




Love this bag especially in this color combo. It's so classic looking. And best of all - weather-friendly. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507





Salmon Flo is perfect with your dress, love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#55357;&#56412;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507


 

DARNNNN Mama - that is SEXY and FRESH and TURNED UP


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507




Breathtaking!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Salmon Flo is perfect with your dress, love it!




Thanks girly!! I was shocked when I found something that was almost a "spot on" match for Miss Salmon. I usually carry her for a pop, not matchy matchy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> DARNNNN Mama - that is SEXY and FRESH and TURNED UP




Lol... Thank you girlfriend!! Thanks to you with your famous words "get it", I "got it" and "love it". Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Breathtaking!!!!




Aww, thank you B!!! &#128525;. I was glad to pull her out today.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Aww, thank you B!!! [emoji7]. I was glad to pull her out today.




You're welcome. Nothing like a gorgeous bag, slamming dress and good thoughts to get you through the day. Especially to the doctor's. I swear, I think our bags are also our therapists. Lol. That's a way to rationalize our spending.


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



Gorgeous


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507




Beautiful! I live how you're bringing Miss Salmon with you to mess with your funny doctor.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I live how you're bringing Miss Salmon with you to mess with your funny doctor.




Thank you girlfriend!!

Lol... Yes, he messed with my bag again today but he did say it was a happy color. Little Booger!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



Looking good PTB! And I hope you're feeling just as good!

Have a good day!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!
> 
> Lol... Yes, he messed with my bag again today but he did say it was a happy color. Little Booger!!! &#128513;&#128513;




Haha!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!! I was shocked when I found something that was almost a "spot on" match for Miss Salmon. I usually carry her for a pop, not matchy matchy.





You are so welcome!  I love how the salmon color of the bag pulls out the similar color in your dress, but isn't exactly matchy matchy.  Perfect.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



You're making it hard for me to keep my salmon in the closet until cold weather!!! Man that is a gorgeous bag if I do say so myself!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> You're making it hard for me to keep my salmon in the closet until cold weather!!! Man that is a gorgeous bag if I do say so myself!




I say "puller out"!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, you look lovely! Love the matchiness


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



Love your look Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## lisa.nickel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507




Breathtaking


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



Perfect!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed to a doctor's appointment with Miss Salmon or as my doctor calls her... a "Suitcase". Make it a great day ladies. &#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751507



Gorgeous! Hope it went well


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> DARNNNN Mama - that is SEXY and FRESH and TURNED UP



I agree.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> I agree.




Thank you girlfriend!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! Hope it went well




Thank you girlfriend!! 

Well... I'm so frustrated!!! Still no one knows what's going on. Thanks for your concern love. &#128515; I fake through what's going on everyday. It makes me feel better. Any who...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!
> 
> Well... I'm so frustrated!!! Still no one knows what's going on. Thanks for your concern love. &#128515; I fake through what's going on everyday. It makes me feel better. Any who...




I'm sorry you're having a tough time. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!
> 
> Well... I'm so frustrated!!! Still no one knows what's going on. Thanks for your concern love. &#128515; I fake through what's going on everyday. It makes me feel better. Any who...




So sorry to hear that  you deserve some answers


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!
> 
> Well... I'm so frustrated!!! Still no one knows what's going on. Thanks for your concern love. &#128515; I fake through what's going on everyday. It makes me feel better. Any who...



I'm sorry you are having to deal with health issues.  Hopefully the doctors can figure it out soon. Frustrating I know,  I've been down that road as well and understand.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282



 very nice


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sorry you are having to deal with health issues.  Hopefully the doctors can figure it out soon. Frustrating I know,  I've been down that road as well and understand.




Thanks so much! I really appreciate your concern. I hope they figure something out too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282




It's beautiful! I love that it holds it's shape and looks good carried on your shoulder or on your arm.  (Or just sitting on a chair!) I can't wait to see what other colors you get!


Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282




And this is how it happens.  Congrats! I'm glad you love it so much. It looks beautiful on you. It's he perfect size and color.


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282




Looking great as always


----------



## Springer

Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451



Very pretty


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I'm glad you love it so much! She(he) looks perfect!!! 

Such an addictive bag isn't it? I just posted the one that got my started down this path. I had never had what I consider a true designer handbag and my husband surprised me with him after we got our tax refund. I fell HARD in love with the bag. Luckily I found this wonderful place then learned of how I could get certain color(fashion) bags at the fraction of the $398 price tag. Then mama went wild. Would love to save up for a red regular satchel since they never have them on clearance. It's so beautiful and bold and I think would be a knock out either smooth or pebbled.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451


 

VERY VERY nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282


 

Great color - on pins and needles waiting to hear if they will ship at 65% if so BOOM she will be mine tooooooooo


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451




Gorgeous! I bet everyone stands at attention when you walk by!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451





Gorgeous!  Is this Natural?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I'm glad you love it so much! She(he) looks perfect!!!
> 
> Such an addictive bag isn't it? I just posted the one that got my started down this path. I had never had what I consider a true designer handbag and my husband surprised me with him after we got our tax refund. I fell HARD in love with the bag. Luckily I found this wonderful place then learned of how I could get certain color(fashion) bags at the fraction of the $398 price tag. Then mama went wild. Would love to save up for a red regular satchel since they never have them on clearance. It's so beautiful and bold and I think would be a knock out either smooth or pebbled.





Definitely addictive.  I'm trying to behave until I can get to an outlet the first weekend in October.  I would love to find a small Violet one day.  And Chestnut, Natural, the list keeps growing, lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I'm glad you love it so much! She(he) looks perfect!!!
> 
> Such an addictive bag isn't it? I just posted the one that got my started down this path. I had never had what I consider a true designer handbag and my husband surprised me with him after we got our tax refund. I fell HARD in love with the bag. Luckily I found this wonderful place then learned of how I could get certain color(fashion) bags at the fraction of the $398 price tag. Then mama went wild. Would love to save up for a red regular satchel since they never have them on clearance. It's so beautiful and bold and I think would be a knock out either smooth or pebbled.



Nice bag!&#128522;

How u doin?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you! I'm so in love.



jenn805 said:


> very nice


Thanks!  I totally get it now, lol.



RuedeNesle said:


> It's beautiful! I love that it holds it's shape and looks good carried on your shoulder or on your arm.  (Or just sitting on a chair!) I can't wait to see what other colors you get!
> Congrats!


Thanks!  I like that she holds her shape, too.  Of course I don't know how that will hold up over time as the leather softens, but I will see.  I can always use a bag insert if needed.



Twoboyz said:


> And this is how it happens.  Congrats! I'm glad you love it so much. It looks beautiful on you. It's he perfect size and color.


Thank you!  I haven't tried the regular size, but I am pretty happy with the small so far.



lisa.nickel said:


> Looking great as always


Awww, thanks so much!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great color - on pins and needles waiting to hear if they will ship at 65% if so BOOM she will be mine tooooooooo


Thanks - It is a great color.  For some reason I thought you already had Flo in this color.  Are you getting the regular or small size?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you! I'm so in love.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I totally get it now, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I like that she holds her shape, too.  Of course I don't know how that will hold up over time as the leather softens, but I will see.  I can always use a bag insert if needed.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I haven't tried the regular size, but I am pretty happy with the small so far.
> 
> 
> Awww, thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Thanks - It is a great color.  For some reason I thought you already had Flo in this color.  Are you getting the regular or small size?


 

Nah I keep going back and forth with her and Clayton Ocean...now I might have missed out but hey there will be others - RIGHT!!! I would get the reg size - I likem big


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nah I keep going back and forth with her and Clayton Ocean...now I might have missed out *but hey there will be others - RIGHT!!*! I would get the reg size - I likem big





Very true.  There will always be more bags and more colors. Blue is my favorite color so that made ocean a no brainer for me, so I'm happy to get that.  Any other colors will be lagniappe.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great color - on pins and needles waiting to hear if they will ship at 65% if so BOOM she will be mine tooooooooo



Did they change that or something? The shipping of the ocean??? I know they used to.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Did they change that or something? The shipping of the ocean??? I know they used to.


 
They are sending SOME ocean bags to Macys
Hoping Clayton and Satchel are not going


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this Natural?



Yes mam. For the past couple years, this exact bag in this exact color, the natural, always hit me hard. After loving it for years I was finally able to get it! And then struck the 60-65% clearance colors!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They are sending SOME ocean bags to Macys
> Hoping Clayton and Satchel are not going



So if they do indeed send bags to macys, whatever bags are sent, the outlet won't ship whatever bag macys gets. That stinks. Especially since they have been shipping it the past couple months. I am sorry. I hope they don't send the ones you want. I know how daggone frustrating the "not shippable" thing is.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> So if they do indeed send bags to macys, whatever bags are sent, the outlet won't ship whatever bag macys gets. That stinks. Especially since they have been shipping it the past couple months. I am sorry. I hope they don't send the ones you want. I know how daggone frustrating the "not shippable" thing is.


 

no they will send the ALL to Macys -there will be NONE in warehouse to ship ;(
If they send the one I want I have a back up plan


----------



## Springer

I'm always afraid I will miss a comment regarding a bag I post so thank you all for your nice compliments on The General! 

When I went to pay my cable bill today, the lady helping me complimented him and went crazy over my black multi CCW. She said she loved dooney so much. We talked handbags while I was there. It was actually a nice bill paying visit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I'm always afraid I will miss a comment regarding a bag I post so thank you all for your nice compliments on The General!
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to pay my cable bill today, the lady helping me complimented him and went crazy over my black multi CCW. She said she loved dooney so much. We talked handbags while I was there. It was actually a nice bill paying visit.




It's always fun when someone notices your Dooney. I had something similar on Saturday while shopping at Charming Charlie's. One cashier said I like your bag. The other one says I do too. I tell them it's a Dooney and they both go "oh I love Dooney & Bourke!"  Then she says I like the inside, speaking of the pretty red lining. It was a nice feeling.  I had my black and white patent Lexington.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:




So pretty


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:



I am this close /------------/ to ordering that bag! Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am this close /------------/ to ordering that bag! Lol



You need to.  This bag is the bomb-diggity!  Ridonkulous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Yes mam. For the past couple years, this exact bag in this exact color, the natural, always hit me hard. After loving it for years I was finally able to get it! And then struck the 60-65% clearance colors!





Well, she's gorgeous.  I hope when I get to an outlet in a couple of weeks that I can find something good.  Will be my first visit to a Dooney outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:





So sorry about the Buckley being a bust, but your Ocean is beautiful.  I love how the picture is showing a sheen on the leather.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> You need to.  This bag is the bomb-diggity!  Ridonkulous!



For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!




While your at lunch!


----------



## hopi

Would get the satchel and still might 
but I have Bristol in ocean but these pics are killing


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:



Love this bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry about the Buckley being a bust, but your Ocean is beautiful.  I love how the picture is showing a sheen on the leather.



She does have a very slight sheen now


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!



Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!



Instead of your starbucks


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> You need to.  This bag is the bomb-diggity!  Ridonkulous!



Lol.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!
> 
> Well... I'm so frustrated!!! Still no one knows what's going on. Thanks for your concern love. &#128515; I fake through what's going on everyday. It makes me feel better. Any who...



Ooooh, I was really hoping for some good news.. hope you find out soon, love.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> ]



Very pretty! I love the small size!



Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.


How come it is still lighter, not patina-ed as much? I would love to get a natural if it would stay this color... thats the reason why Im thinking a dillen satchel small in sand would be a good substitute.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:



Always like the double pocket, so pretty!



Gilmoregirl said:


> For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!



 I was killing some brain cells and watching her show last night. She used the monied and ridonkulous.. a whole lot. No, it doesnt not make me want to buy stuff.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I was killing some brain cells and watching her show last night. She used the monied and ridonkulous.. a whole lot. No, it doesnt not make me want to buy stuff.



Doesn't make you want to buy. Just makes you want to drink LOL


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doesn't make you want to buy. Just makes you want to drink LOL



She is great at starting drinking games


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Ooooh, I was really hoping for some good news.. hope you find out soon, love.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I love the small size!
> 
> 
> How come it is still lighter, not patina-ed as much? I would love to get a natural if it would stay this color... thats the reason why Im thinking a dillen satchel small in sand would be a good substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> Always like the double pocket, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> * I was killing some brain cells and watching her show last night*. She used the monied and ridonkulous.. a whole lot. No, it doesnt not make me want to buy stuff.


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Doesn't make you want to buy. *Just makes you want to drink LOL*




Stopppppppppp


----------



## Stazerd

I love this bag. That is all.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Nice bag!&#128522;
> 
> How u doin?



Well hellooo LTD!! I am doing good! How have you been?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> For less than a dollar a day for the next 6 months this monied, rich look can be mine!




Lol! Ridonkulous no doubt!


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> I love this bag. That is all.




Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> I love this bag. That is all.




Right there with ya.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Stazerd said:


> I love this bag. That is all.



I love that bag too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Ooooh, I was really hoping for some good news.. hope you find out soon, love.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I love the small size!
> 
> 
> How come it is still lighter, not patina-ed as much? I would love to get a natural if it would stay this color... thats the reason why Im thinking a dillen satchel small in sand would be a good substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> Always like the double pocket, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I was killing some brain cells and watching her show last night. She used the monied and ridonkulous.. a whole lot. No, it doesnt not make me want to buy stuff.



Could that have anything to do with me not carrying him much because I'm paranoid of something happening to him? Is patina based on use and wear?

Edit: also I have only had him since February of this year if that makes any difference.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stazerd said:


> I love this bag. That is all.




I love it too! Enjoy!


----------



## Springer

Stazerd said:


> I love this bag. That is all.



Lol! I love that! "That is all".  You are straight to the point! 

She is gorgeous! All kinds of oceans around here today and they're all awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451




Beautiful!!! This color in Flo Sat is on my looong list... Somewhere in the middle. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. Small Ocean Flo. LOVE this bag. I need more colors!
> View attachment 2752280
> 
> View attachment 2752281
> 
> View attachment 2752282




Have you gone flo crazy ?!!  I am loving this bag !!! There's just nothing like a flo ...


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Today I am carrying my first Dooney I got. My favorite. My number one in command, the 5-star General of my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 2752451




Beautiful !!!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Could that have anything to do with me not carrying him much because I'm paranoid of something happening to him? Is patina based on use and wear?
> 
> Edit: also I have only had him since February of this year if that makes any difference.



Probably. And you probably didn't condition the bag? All of mine patina faster because of the conditioning . I rotate them and dont really wear them that much, considering I started with them around March this year I think.

It is so beautiful. I said it once before and I will say it again: if natural could stay this color, I would looooveee it. Or they need to come up with a color between bone and natural  They call bone french vanilla, maybe its time for some caffe latte


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Probably. And you probably didn't condition the bag? All of mine patina faster because of the conditioning . I rotate them and dont really wear them that much, considering I started with them around March this year I think.
> 
> It is so beautiful. I said it once before and I will say it again: if natural could stay this color, I would looooveee it. Or they need to come up with a color between bone and natural  They call bone french vanilla, maybe its time for some caffe latte



No I have not used any conditioner or anything on him. I have my others, but not him. Needless to say I will be changing out of him early in the morning. I refuse to let The General go through any metal detector conveyor belt machines or be manhandled as I make my way into the court house for jury duty.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Probably. And you probably didn't condition the bag? All of mine patina faster because of the conditioning . I rotate them and dont really wear them that much, considering I started with them around March this year I think.
> 
> 
> 
> It is so beautiful. I said it once before and I will say it again: if natural could stay this color, I would looooveee it. Or they need to come up with a color between bone and natural  They call bone french vanilla, maybe its time for some caffe latte




I would be all over that cafe latte !!


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:


I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055



Those are so stinking cute! I got a BBW gift card for my bday... I might get some of those lol ty for sharing!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> I would be all over that cafe latte !!



Right?!! Perfect shade. Hopefully one day.


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Those are so stinking cute! I got a BBW gift card for my bday... I might get some of those lol ty for sharing!



You're welcome!  I love going in that store!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> You're welcome!  I love going in that store!



So do I! Lol I am as addicted to fragrance as I am handbags... love it! I hope they have the Halloween luminaries out too...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Caramel Pebbled Zip Satchel with the peacock fob I got from Michaels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Close up of fob


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:


 
VERY VERY NICE - I wish she was a lil bigger I would snatch her up


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055


 

I LOVE LOVE this store -


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERY VERY NICE - I wish she was a lil bigger I would snatch her up



Idk, she is a pretty good sized bag..........


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Idk, she is a pretty good sized bag..........


 

is she the same as large flo???


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she the same as large flo???



Not quite as long, but wider I believe


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not quite as long, but wider I believe


 

Thanks might need to hunt for her too


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055




These are so cute! Love the little flowers, the owls, and the coin purse! I would be very scared to carry the hand sanitizer in there for fear of the top opening up. Don't they hang upside down in those holders. My step DD just got a job there. Family discount I presume?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Pebbled Zip Satchel with the peacock fob I got from Michaels.
> View attachment 2753262
> 
> View attachment 2753263




The peacock looks great on her! I think any charm would be great though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I would be very scared to carry the hand sanitizer in there for fear of the top opening up. Don't they hang upside down in those holders.



They do hang upside down, but I have never had one open on me, and I always have one one on my bag.  There is one on the pic I took of my ocean yesterday also.......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> They do hang upside down, but I have never had one open on me, and I always have one one on my bag.  There is one on the pic I took of my ocean yesterday also.......




That's good to know. I see quite a few people with these.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am this close /------------/ to ordering that bag! Lol



You need to make it so you're this close /-/ to ordering that bag!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Close up of fob
> View attachment 2753264



This peacock! I want it! Is it the same one MB got? The symbol of our forum! Long live the peacock!

It's gorgeous especially against the neutral color. I think brightly or multi colored things look so nice against neutral colors. Such a pretty pop.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> This peacock! I want it! Is it the same one MB got? The symbol of our forum! Long live the peacock!
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous especially against the neutral color. I think brightly or multi colored things look so nice against neutral colors. Such a pretty pop.




I think MB got this one also. She got hers from michaels too.


----------



## oldbaglover

Twoboyz said:


> The peacock looks great on her! I think any charm would be great though.



I agree that any charm would look great or without a charm.  This bag reminds me of the older AWL styles that are lovely classics.


----------



## Springer

They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.


----------



## Nebo

Such a pretty smooth violet ! Very lovely!


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342



Love violet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Pebbled Zip Satchel with the peacock fob I got from Michaels.
> View attachment 2753262
> 
> View attachment 2753263




Love, love, love!!! The charm takes it another level. You look beautiful!!


----------



## macde90

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks might need to hunt for her too


 
I wish I had gotten her in crimson instead of the small flo in crimson. Wonder if any colors are left at 65% off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342




Puuuurrrrdy girlfriend!!! Great switch choice. Love that color.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> This peacock! I want it! Is it the same one MB got? The symbol of our forum! Long live the peacock!
> 
> It's gorgeous especially against the neutral color. I think brightly or multi colored things look so nice against neutral colors. Such a pretty pop.




Yep, that's the same one I got!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think MB got this one also. She got hers from michaels too.





Yay, fob twins! Looks gorgeous in your zip zip satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342





Gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> You need to make it so you're this close /-/ to ordering that bag!



She needs to make it so she is this close to ordering


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> She needs to make it so she is this close to ordering





If I was considering on ordering it, I'd do it now, it might become non shippable based on the info CFC got.


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. It is a very happy color for me today. Pleasing to my eyes! 

Still trying hard to save my salmon for cold weather! I wish they made the clayton in salmon, I think I would snatch that up quicker than a mouse on cheese.


----------



## lovethatduck

Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.  

She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.

Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342




Oh I'm  happy for your getting dismissed. Bet that made your day! I love mr. violet. Great photos!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

springer said:


> they only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and i was one of the ones dismissed so i came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more i use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342


 

lovely


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> 
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.




She looks beautiful. Congrats LTD!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.





She's so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055







Those are so cute and colorful!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055



Cute, I got the pink owl coin purse


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty. Congrats!



Thank you.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> She looks beautiful. Congrats LTD!




Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> The peacock looks great on her! I think any charm would be great though.


Thanks!  I agree.  I love how the color of the fob looks against the pebbled leather of the bag. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love, love, love!!! The charm takes it another level. You look beautiful!!


Awww, thanks so much!  So good for my ego.



MaryBel said:


> Yep, that's the same one I got!
> Yay, fob twins! Looks gorgeous in your zip zip satchel!


I thought you'd gotten one, too.  I can't wait to see what bags you pair yours up with.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342





Love!  Your pictures pushed me over the edge, lol.  I took a chance on an As Is Small Violet Flo on QVC (at a pretty good price).  Fingers crossed the bag comes in good shape.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> You need to make it so you're this close /-/ to ordering that bag!











gatorgirl07 said:


> She needs to make it so she is this close to ordering











MaryBel said:


> If I was considering on ordering it, I'd do it now, it might become non shippable based on the info CFC got.



Oh no! I haven't seen that thread yet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.





Congrats!!  The white is so fresh looking.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> They only took 6 of the 16 of us jurors that went in today and I was one of the ones dismissed so I came home and changed into bold violet flo. I'm am loving this one more and more, almost as much as my ocean flo sat. I had wanted this particular color bag to come in really pebbled but came in smooth (doesn't that figure). Just love the leather on him though the more I use him.
> 
> View attachment 2753340
> 
> View attachment 2753341
> 
> View attachment 2753342



Gorgeous!
I just drooled a lil...






lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.



Classy, classy bag! Love it!


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.



This color combo is so classy! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh no! I haven't seen that thread yet




Check her thread for the ocean color. She's waiting for info to see if she can get an ocean bag shipped. They were shippable earlier but apparently Dooney is sending some bags to Macys and QVC and then they won't have more to ship.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Check her thread for the ocean color. She's waiting for info to see if she can get an ocean bag shipped. They were shippable earlier but apparently Dooney is sending some bags to Macys and QVC and then they won't have more to ship.



Satchel with pockets is safe tho, right? Since that style is discontinued from QVC and Macy's doesn't carry that color?? Please say yes lol hopefully it's just the satchel, kingston and clayton and they leave my bag alone


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.



Omg she is gorgeous! She looks very regal!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Your pictures pushed me over the edge, lol.  I took a chance on an As Is Small Violet Flo on QVC (at a pretty good price).  Fingers crossed the bag comes in good shape.



It pleases me that my pictures enabled your new habit! Lol, I sound like a dealer....... 

But seriously, this color is wonderful, I never would have gave it a chance if it hadn't been 60% off but I fell in love with it and thus got my clayton in violet. I'm sad the well ran dry because I would have probably tried to find another style I like in the violet. I also think it's a bag that looks good smooth or pebbled. I saw pics of a pebbled one and it was TDF in this color. That's how I had wanted this one to come to begin with. Can't wait to see your violet flo!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Your pictures pushed me over the edge, lol.  I took a chance on an As Is Small Violet Flo on QVC (at a pretty good price).  Fingers crossed the bag comes in good shape.




Congrats! I ordered one from QVC awhile back and it was in pretty bad shape. I hope yours is a winner. Also I believe they were 60% off at the outlet a little while ago, but not sure if they still are or if the small is shipable.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Satchel with pockets is safe tho, right? Since that style is discontinued from QVC and Macy's doesn't carry that color?? Please say yes lol hopefully it's just the satchel, kingston and clayton and they leave my bag alone




I have no idea. I wish they would leave some of each style so we can get them from the outlets (and they were shippable too)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> It pleases me that my pictures enabled your new habit! Lol, I sound like a dealer.......
> 
> But seriously, this color is wonderful, I never would have gave it a chance if it hadn't been 60% off but I fell in love with it and thus got my clayton in violet. I'm sad the well ran dry because I would have probably tried to find another style I like in the violet. I also think it's a bag that looks good smooth or pebbled. I saw pics of a pebbled one and it was TDF in this color. That's how I had wanted this one to come to begin with. Can't wait to see your violet flo!



Me too!  I'm keep my fingers crossed I get a good one. 



Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I ordered one from QVC awhile back and it was in pretty bad shape. I hope yours is a winner. Also I believe they were 60% off at the outlet a little while ago, but not sure if they still are or if the small is shipable.



Thanks!  From what I've read so far, more goods arrive than bad ones, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, lol. If not, I'll send it back.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  The white is so fresh looking.





Thanks!  That's exactly how I feel about her.&#128522;


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> I see you have a Bath Body Works hangy thingy on there.  Have you seen the new ones?  I was there yesterday and they have some Halloween ones, real cute!  I took pictures of some floral ones but forgot the Halloween designs.  I had to resist buying some because I know I wouldn't really use them, but they are just super cute!  Here's pics of the anti bac holders and a coin purse and the small owl is a pair of nail clippers.  I also wanted that coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2753053
> View attachment 2753054
> View attachment 2753055



Those are totes-adorbs! (I think that's what the teens are saying now)  You think you wouldn't use them, but you would be surprised at how many times a day you reach for them.  I know I was at first.  Like when you pump gas, or use the restroom and there are no towels, or someone hands you nasty change, or blows their nose, then hands you their term paper.......   I have got to find that change purse!  If I can't find them when I go to the outlets up north, (I don't have BBW near me) can I paypal you some $$ and you send one to me?


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Omg she is gorgeous! She looks very regal!



Thanks,  Springer!  She is that.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> I just drooled a lil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy, classy bag! Love it!




Thank you, GG!&#128512;


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:


 
Very pretty, such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.[/
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> The peacock looks great on her! I think any charm would be great though.



Beautiful. Gotta check out Michaels!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since my Buckley was a bust, this is the bag I'm still carrying.  Love my ocean!  &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;:



Beautiful pocket satchel. What happened to buckley?


----------



## lovethatduck

FlorentineQuack said:


> lovethatduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.[/
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, FlorentineQuack!&#128522;
Click to expand...


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> This color combo is so classy! Love it!




Thank you Nebo!

(Just one day more 'till your grey arrives!)


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Just picked the zip zio from Macy's.
> 
> She's packed and ready for a day of grocery shopping.
> 
> Nice and warm day in San Pablo, CA.



LVD, in comparison to our patent drawstring, how much does this new beauty hold? I know it's smaller than what I'm used to, reg flo, but I have learned that the smaller (compared to reg flo) drawstring held all my stuff. Wondering if this bag is similar in that it looks smaller but could have clown car capabilities.


----------



## Springer

I'm being so indecisive about my salmon satchel right now. I had vowed to save it until colder weather came but have been wanting to take it for a spin as I have not carried it yet. The creamy look to the color has been calling out to me. Plus I have never had an orange handbag before. Plus I have a cute charm to hang on it. Plus, it's HOT.

Edit: plus he has been conditioned and sprayed with Apple Garde so when he does come out of the pillow case, he is ready to face the world.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I'm being so indecisive about my salmon satchel right now. I had vowed to save it until colder weather came but have been wanting to take it for a spin as I have not carried it yet. The creamy look to the color has been calling out to me. Plus I have never had an orange handbag before. Plus I have a cute charm to hang on it. Plus, it's HOT.
> 
> Edit: plus he has been conditioned and sprayed with Apple Garde so when he does come out of the pillow case, he is ready to face the world.





I don't worry about different bags for different seasons.  I carry whatever is calling to me the loudest, lol.


So I say, load him up and post some mod shots!  LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I'm being so indecisive about my salmon satchel right now. I had vowed to save it until colder weather came but have been wanting to take it for a spin as I have not carried it yet. The creamy look to the color has been calling out to me. Plus I have never had an orange handbag before. Plus I have a cute charm to hang on it. Plus, it's HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: plus he has been conditioned and sprayed with Apple Garde so when he does come out of the pillow case, he is ready to face the world.




Why wait for colder weather??? Don't torture yourself girlfriend! He is an all year round bag and I'm sure he's not happy in the pillow case. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128521;.

And remember... This comment is coming from a girl who has no control and has often walked out of the store with a new bag and transferred my stuff to the new bag right in the trunk. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I'm being so indecisive about my salmon satchel right now. I had vowed to save it until colder weather came but have been wanting to take it for a spin as I have not carried it yet. The creamy look to the color has been calling out to me. Plus I have never had an orange handbag before. Plus I have a cute charm to hang on it. Plus, it's HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: plus he has been conditioned and sprayed with Apple Garde so when he does come out of the pillow case, he is ready to face the world.




I say, what are you waiting for? Take that bad boy out and enjoy him!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> This comment is coming from a girl who has no control and has often walked out of the store with a new bag and transferred my stuff to the new bag right in the trunk. Lol.




Been there done that GF! I have gone to the outlet with just my purse organizer in the car knowing full well I would be loading up my new bag. It's much easier to sneak past DH when I get home! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Been there done that GF! I have gone to the outlet with just my purse organizer in the car knowing full well I would be loading up my new bag. It's much easier to sneak past DH when I get home! Lol.




LMBO!!! That's very clever/sneaky of you. I'll have to use that one day. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; He'll never know!!!


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, you ladies are hilarious! Take the salmon out for a spin. Who are you holding it for? Yourself! So you get to say in your kingdom which bag gets to go out!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Why wait for colder weather??? Don't torture yourself girlfriend! He is an all year round bag and I'm sure he's not happy in the pillow case. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128521;.
> 
> And remember... This comment is coming from a girl who has no control and has often walked out of the store with a new bag and transferred my stuff to the new bag right in the trunk. Lol.




I love it. You are a girl after my own heart. I do the same thing lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! That's very clever/sneaky of you. I'll have to use that one day. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; He'll never know!!!



LMBO too! I'm just mad at myself for taking this long to think of it! It makes trying on bags easier too when you're not lugging around your own bag.  I just bring in a slim wristlet with my wallet and I'm good to go.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> LVD, in comparison to our patent drawstring, how much does this new beauty hold? I know it's smaller than what I'm used to, reg flo, but I have learned that the smaller (compared to reg flo) drawstring held all my stuff. Wondering if this bag is similar in that it looks smaller but could have clown car capabilities.



'Mornin', Springer, 

The patent drawstring holds more.

Although wide bottomed,  the zip zip is tapered towards the top (like the Clayton and the Kingston); here it is fully packed, then emptied. Any more and it will bulge and warp. &#128545; The clementine drawstring holds all that stuff with room for more.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Been there done that GF! I have gone to the outlet with just my purse organizer in the car knowing full well I would be loading up my new bag. It's much easier to sneak past DH when I get home! Lol.





That's a good one TB! I'll have to remember that!


I have a different idea when DH goes with me to the outlet. I take a big tote, that way at least I can sneak all the smaller things there.


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday I switched back into  my denim Erica to go to Macy's to pick up the goodies and a quick stop at TJMaxx. I'm glad I did since by the time I left TJMaxx, it was raining and didn't have to worry at all. It's going to be a couple of more rainy days, so I think I'll put Ms Violet pocket satchel away and carry a different one. Ms Erica will keep Ms Violet company. Now, which to change into?


ETA: forgot the pic


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Why wait for colder weather??? Don't torture yourself girlfriend! He is an all year round bag and I'm sure he's not happy in the pillow case. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128521;.
> 
> And remember... This comment is coming from a girl who has no control and has often walked out of the store with a new bag and transferred my stuff to the new bag right in the trunk. Lol.



LMFAO! Transferring bags immediately in the trunk. I love that!!!!!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> 'Mornin', Springer,
> 
> The patent drawstring holds more.
> 
> Although wide bottomed,  the zip zip is tapered towards the top (like the Clayton and the Kingston); here it is fully packed, then emptied. Any more and it will bulge and warp. &#128545; The clementine drawstring holds all that stuff with room for more.



You are awesome! Thank you for the detailed pics. Very helpful. That answers any questions I had in my mind about that. 

That is one classy looking bag.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> 'Mornin', Springer,
> 
> The patent drawstring holds more.
> 
> Although wide bottomed,  the zip zip is tapered towards the top (like the Clayton and the Kingston); here it is fully packed, then emptied. Any more and it will bulge and warp. &#128545; The clementine drawstring holds all that stuff with room for more.



Do I also spy pretty salmon flo in the background???


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Do I also spy pretty salmon flo in the background???



&#128518;yeah, i stuffed her back up and giving her break. Not putting her away, she's too pretty to be shut away in a dark closet. 

Just love that sherbet creamsicle &#127846;color.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> &#128518;yeah, i stuffed her back up and giving her break. Not putting her away, she's too pretty to be shut away in a dark closet.
> 
> Just love that sherbet creamsicle &#127846;color.



Man I need to just switch into mine and stop obsessing over saving it for cold weather.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Man I need to just switch into mine and stop obsessing over saving it for cold weather.



It's nice to tuck away something really special for your favorite time of year.

With soooooooo many new, great looking fab bags--no need to rush.

I'd save it for that time.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I switched back into  my denim Erica to go to Macy's to pick up the goodies and a quick stop at TJMaxx. I'm glad I did since by the time I left TJMaxx, it was raining and didn't have to worry at all. It's going to be a couple of more rainy days, so I think I'll put Ms Violet pocket satchel away and carry a different one. Ms Erica will keep Ms Violet company. Now, which to change into?
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic




Cute! Glad you didn't get stranded in the rain with miss Violet Flo!


----------



## Springer

I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.


----------



## HarliRexx

Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.
> 
> View attachment 2754466
> 
> View attachment 2754467
> 
> View attachment 2754468




Absolute perfection! How did you hold out for so long?  I suppose ocean and Violet kept you distracted.


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469




This is beautiful! I love the color with the red zip tape. At first glance I almost thought it was the new gray. It's a beautiful soft blue. Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Man I need to just switch into mine and stop obsessing over saving it for cold weather.





Springer, change into it! Why wait, enjoy her now and enjoy her later when the cold weather comes!


ETA:  Never mind, I see you already did!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.
> 
> View attachment 2754466
> 
> View attachment 2754467
> 
> View attachment 2754468




Aren't you glad you switched? Gorgeous!



HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469





I think you are right, I think it's Dusty blue! So pretty!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Springer, change into it! Why wait, enjoy her now and enjoy her later when the cold weather comes!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Never mind, I see you already did!



LMFAO! I followed your advice as you were in the middle of your post! I strike with speed!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Aren't you glad you switched? Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right, I think it's Dusty blue! So pretty!



Thank you! I am sitting here smiling looking at him.


----------



## hopi

Stazerd said:


> I *love this bag*g. That is all.



me too


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> 'Mornin', Springer,
> 
> The patent drawstring holds more.
> 
> Although wide bottomed,  the zip zip is tapered towards the top (like the Clayton and the Kingston); here it is fully packed, then emptied. Any more and it will bulge and warp. &#128545; The clementine drawstring holds all that stuff with room for more.





MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I switched back into  my denim Erica to go to Macy's to pick up the goodies and a quick stop at TJMaxx. I'm glad I did since by the time I left TJMaxx, it was raining and didn't have to worry at all. It's going to be a couple of more rainy days, so I think I'll put Ms Violet pocket satchel away and carry a different one. Ms Erica will keep Ms Violet company. Now, which to change into?
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic





Springer said:


> I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.
> 
> View attachment 2754466
> 
> View attachment 2754467
> 
> View attachment 2754468





HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469



Beautiful stuff ladies!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Springer said:


> I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.
> 
> View attachment 2754466
> 
> View attachment 2754467
> 
> View attachment 2754468


lovely!



HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469


 thats' such a beautiful color! may I ask when you purchased it?


----------



## lovethatduck

HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469



Oh dear, you can't imagine how much I want the dusty blue, and ... the aqua ... and the lavender ... in any order.


----------



## Nebo

HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469



Whyyyyyyy are all the dusty blues and aquas gone from warehouse/outlets  : sadface:

So beautiful! Enjoy the day out with her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I did it. I switched into my salmon. The creaminess to it makes it such a lovely color. Not too harsh of an orange, it's just right for me. I love his leather. It reminds me of my violets.
> 
> View attachment 2754466
> 
> View attachment 2754467
> 
> View attachment 2754468




So pretty! Love your pictures.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HarliRexx said:


> Carried my smooshiest florentine today. Can't remember the color. Dusty blue, maybe?
> View attachment 2754469




That is so pretty!


----------



## Springer

eggtartapproved said:


> lovely!
> 
> 
> thats' such a beautiful color! may I ask when you purchased it?



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty! Love your pictures.



Thank ye! I have found that I can get closet to true color when taking pictures in the backyard next to a certain bush.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Man I need to just switch into mine and stop obsessing over saving it for cold weather.




Yes!!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MaryBel

Changed into my 1975 signature Collins hobo in Cobalt blue. I have the matching wallet but was lazy and just stayed in my navy dillen wallet.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my 1975 signature Collins hobo in Cobalt blue. I have the matching wallet but was lazy and just stayed in my navy dillen wallet.



Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my 1975 signature Collins hobo in Cobalt blue. I have the matching wallet but was lazy and just stayed in my navy dillen wallet.




Pretty! Love the blue!


----------



## accessorygirl2

eggtartapproved said:


> lovely!
> 
> 
> thats' such a beautiful color! may I ask when you purchased it?




I feel like the dusty blue was released the first spring after flo made its debut. (Flo was released one fall in natural, t'moro brown, black. Not even sure red was an original color and pretty sure Chestnut came later.) Dusty blue and oyster were among the first spring 'fashion' colors I believe. Must have been somewhere around 2011.


----------



## Nebo

Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. Hate my phone.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Been there done that GF! I have gone to the outlet with just my purse organizer in the car knowing full well I would be loading up my new bag. It's much easier to sneak past DH when I get home! Lol.




Very clever, I may have to try this one


----------



## eggtartapproved

accessorygirl2 said:


> I feel like the dusty blue was released the first spring after flo made its debut. (Flo was released one fall in natural, t'moro brown, black. Not even sure red was an original color and pretty sure Chestnut came later.) Dusty blue and oyster were among the first spring 'fashion' colors I believe. Must have been somewhere around 2011.



Thanks! She's really beautiful. That means too late for me haha.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. *Hate my phone*.



we know!!!
*love *how Missy looks on the shoulder, i wonder if they have any let, that bag was an amazing deal and color


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my 1975 signature Collins hobo in Cobalt blue. I have the matching wallet but was lazy and just stayed in my navy dillen wallet.



They look great together, sig 75 is pretty in blue.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> Absolute perfection! How did you hold out for so long?  I suppose ocean and Violet kept you distracted.




You inspire and enable me at the same time


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Changed into my 1975 signature Collins hobo in Cobalt blue. I have the matching wallet but was lazy and just stayed in my navy dillen wallet.




Love that bag. It's such a comfortable carry. The blue is pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. Hate my phone.




She looks great on you. It's the perfect size and looks nice and smooshy. Love it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Very clever, I may have to try this one




Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> You inspire and enable me at the same time
> View attachment 2755002




Beautiful and I love the fish charm in her.


----------



## Dooneyista2

hopi said:


> we know!!!
> *love *how Missy looks on the shoulder, i wonder if they have any let, that bag was an amazing deal and color


 
She's definitely a cutie, but Allison at the CT outlet searched hi and low for me a couple weeks ago and there are none left.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. Hate my phone.





Cute!  Looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagJunkey1000 said:


> You inspire and enable me at the same time
> View attachment 2755002





Y'all are tempting me with these Salmon Flos.......  Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Love it!




Thank you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! Love the blue!




Thanks! I love the blue in this one since it is kind or purpleish!



hopi said:


> They look great together, sig 75 is pretty in blue.




Thanks Hopi! Love sig 75! 



Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag. It's such a comfortable carry. The blue is pretty




Thanks TB! I agree, one of my favorite styles. Love the outside pockets too.


----------



## Pursefanatic86

I love this purse!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. Hate my phone.





Love it! Looks very good on you!



BagJunkey1000 said:


> You inspire and enable me at the same time
> View attachment 2755002





Gorgeous! Love the fish!


----------



## MaryBel

Pursefanatic86 said:


> View attachment 2755234
> 
> 
> I love this purse!





Nice barrel satchel!


----------



## Springer

BagJunkey1000 said:


> You inspire and enable me at the same time
> View attachment 2755002



Man that bag is something else. It's also a color I don't see very often, let alone on a gorgeous leather handbag so that makes it even better! I also feel for those who color coordinate and prefer certain colors during certain seasons, it's very versatile that way as well. Don't you love just looking at it?!?


----------



## Twoboyz

Pursefanatic86 said:


> View attachment 2755234
> 
> 
> I love this purse!




Very cute! Love the patina on the straps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one. 

I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one.
> 
> I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755455
> View attachment 2755456



If I ever abandon my mismatched ways and wish to become more stylish, I want to become your apprentice! 

You look very stylish/professional. I hope the interview went well!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> If I ever abandon my mismatched ways and wish to become more stylish, I want to become your apprentice!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very stylish/professional. I hope the interview went well!




Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!!

The interview sucked!! The guy asked so many questions he wasn't legally supposed to ask. I didn't want the job anyway but I had fun dressing up. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!!
> 
> The interview sucked!! The guy asked so many questions he wasn't legally supposed to ask. I didn't want the job anyway but I had fun dressing up. &#128513;&#128513;



Are you sure he wasn't waiting to see if you called him on it? Lol

Watch... you'll get that one! I guess now you need to start shopping for business attire to match your bags? I meant business attire to fit your new found self


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!!
> 
> The interview sucked!! The guy asked so many questions he wasn't legally supposed to ask. I didn't want the job anyway but I had fun dressing up. &#128513;&#128513;



Whoa now, that's not right. He should get reported. I'm glad you didn't want that job, you probably would not like working with someone who crosses ethical lines. I'm sorry that went that way. 

But at least you enjoyed looking snazzy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Are you sure he wasn't waiting to see if you called him on it? Lol
> 
> Watch... you'll get that one! I guess now you need to start shopping for business attire to match your bags? I meant business attire to fit your new found self




No, he wasn't. Lol... He was a true idiot!! 

And you are right... That's the one I'll get. And I've already started shopping. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one.
> 
> I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755455
> View attachment 2755456




Such a pretty gray bag! It's a bittersweet thing when your suit doesn't fit, more sweet though. Lol. You looked very nice and put together. It helps to have a nice bag to hide a suit that doesn't fit. I hope your interview from hell went well.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!!
> 
> The interview sucked!! The guy asked so many questions he wasn't legally supposed to ask. I didn't want the job anyway but I had fun dressing up. &#128513;&#128513;




Oohhh, I'm sorry.  Sounds pretty crappy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one.
> 
> I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755455
> View attachment 2755456


 

First - I'm so sorry the interview and the interviewer sucked.  Job interviews are the hardest thing.  That just means there is something better out there for you. 

Miss Grey looked awesome and I thought you looked very professional.  Now I want one of those satchels, lol.  I have no self control.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, you looked really nice! Sorry you had to go trough that! Im out of the work force, but I hated going to job interviews. Most men were so obnoxious, asking questions like are you married and when do you plan to have kids and what not. Of course it is illegal, but nobody doesn nothing cause good jobs are hard to find as is.

Oh, well. Its good then if it didnt work out. I do hope and pray you get the good one soon. The one that is meant for you is just waiting


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one.
> 
> I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755455
> View attachment 2755456




Oooohhhh, girl. Your assemble and bag is looking sharp. If you felt sloppy, I'm sure you hid it well. I don't see it. Sorry the interview was garbage. The good and bad ones are good to prep you for the right one. You'll get the right one. You're amazing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Oooohhhh, girl. Your assemble and bag is looking sharp. If you felt sloppy, I'm sure you hid it well. I don't see it. Sorry the interview was garbage. The good and bad ones are good to prep you for the right one. You'll get the right one. You're amazing.




Aww, thank you B. You are exactly right... It gave me more interview exposure and practice. &#128515;&#128515;. Thanks for the support girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, you looked really nice! Sorry you had to go trough that! Im out of the work force, but I hated going to job interviews. Most men were so obnoxious, asking questions like are you married and when do you plan to have kids and what not. Of course it is illegal, but nobody doesn nothing cause good jobs are hard to find as is.
> 
> Oh, well. Its good then if it didnt work out. I do hope and pray you get the good one soon. The one that is meant for you is just waiting




Thank you N!! And yes, men are the worse. Since I really didn't want the job anyway after the first 5 mins, I actually wrote him a very professional noting my concerns. This way he will hopefully take it into consideration for the next interviewee. 

Thanks so much for the support!! I really appreciate it. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First - I'm so sorry the interview and the interviewer sucked.  Job interviews are the hardest thing.  That just means there is something better out there for you.
> 
> Miss Grey looked awesome and I thought you looked very professional.  Now I want one of those satchels, lol.  I have no self control.




Thank you girly!! Yeah it sucked but on to the next one!! &#128515;&#128515;. You can't keep a good woman down!! 

I love that satchel even though I think it's too small now compared to all the larger bags I've been getting lately. &#128513;&#128513;. We are such enablers here!! You're so "easy". &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girly!! Yeah it sucked but on to the next one!! &#128515;&#128515;. You can't keep a good woman down!!
> 
> I love that satchel even though I think it's too small now compared to all the larger bags I've been getting lately. &#128513;&#128513;. We are such enablers here!! You're so "easy". &#128513;&#128513;



Lol, yeah, I'm easy. Sad but true.


----------



## Springer

I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite. 












I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.



Gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Pursefanatic86 said:


> View attachment 2755234
> 
> 
> I love this purse!


Darling bag!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Had an interview from hell today and took Miss Grey Croco Embossed Satchel with me. The first pic is more true to color.. Or maybe not! It's hard to capture the true color of this one.
> 
> I put this suit on today (haven't worn in a couple months) and it nearly fell off. I had no time to change. I felt so sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755455
> View attachment 2755456


Girl, you are so classy and professional looking.


Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.



Too gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

elbgrl said:


> Darling bag!
> 
> Girl, you are so classy and professional looking.
> 
> 
> Too gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! 

I do believe I will try to get this in marine when it becomes available months and months from now. Probably also the reg flo too!

Edit: available at clearance price.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.




Gorgeous! Love that beautiful color! I believe it's available in ocean at the clearance price.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.




I love that you change out multiple times, great way to enjoy your bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.



Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.



I forgot you had this beauty! So smooth! Did it came that way from the warehouse?

I was at Dillards today again. The only thing left on the extra 40 on clearance was two sea foam dillen wristlets for 45$. I tried on the samba belted shopper.. really liked it. Said hi to the gray clayton there and whispered to the coveted Brahmin. I'm waiting for my pics to transfer to post.


----------



## Nebo

My Miss Ivy and Samba belted shopper in saddle. I really like this shopper. Will wait until its in the outlets on some serious discount.


----------



## Nebo

My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.




Lol! Stop. I didn't even notice that till you said that. Lol. 
And I like the Shopper too. Just want it much cheaper to be motivated. I saw it at the outlet.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.




And the Shopper looks nice on you. I will add. So does your Satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, B! Hahaha, I notice the weirdest things. 

How much was it?  30 off?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.



 Ahahahahaha Yoda Ahahahahaha


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Thank you, B! Hahaha, I notice the weirdest things.
> 
> How much was it?  30 off?




Yeah. It was 30% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.




Hahahaha! You look great with both bags. . Not like yoda. Lol


----------



## Nebo

Thank you TB! Yeah, B, we can wait for that to drop a little bit more then just 30 off


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.



You are too funny,


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> I have been really "switchy" today. I started the day in my 1975 biscuit shopper then changed to my natural flo then I saw a video on the clayton so I changed into my clayton! I really like the clayton so much I would not mind having *a second in this style if I got a color that would please me. Truly a nice, easy to carry, FUN to carry bag as a change from my favorite.
> *
> View attachment 2756660
> 
> View attachment 2756663
> 
> View attachment 2756664
> 
> View attachment 2756665
> 
> View attachment 2756666
> 
> 
> I don't know what or if they have any clearance colors left or if I could even swing it but I would like to.




That's when you know it good, Clayton is beauty. If it's an easy carry you have to get another. Great pictures


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> My Miss Ivy and Samba belted shopper in saddle. I really like this shopper. Will wait until its in the outlets on some serious discount.



I knew I loved that thing! That looks so nice! Thank you very much for that mod shot with that bag.


----------



## Springer

elbgrl said:


> Darling bag!
> 
> Girl, you are so classy and professional looking.
> 
> 
> Too gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> I love that you change out multiple times, great way to enjoy your bags



It can be very therapeutic!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Love that beautiful color! I believe it's available in ocean at the clearance price.



After seeing Nebo and that samba belted shopper, I am wanting to save for one of those!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! 

Today I'm feeling like violet flo or salmon flo.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I forgot you had this beauty! So smooth! Did it came that way from the warehouse?
> 
> I was at Dillards today again. The only thing left on the extra 40 on clearance was two sea foam dillen wristlets for 45$. I tried on the samba belted shopper.. really liked it. Said hi to the gray clayton there and whispered to the coveted Brahmin. I'm waiting for my pics to transfer to post.



Thank you!

Yes he came this way from the warehouse. I have to say, I got very lucky with the bags I was sent during my buying fiesta.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I forgot you had this beauty! So smooth! Did it came that way from the warehouse?
> 
> I was at Dillards today again. The only thing left on the extra 40 on clearance was two sea foam dillen wristlets for 45$. I tried on the samba belted shopper.. really liked it. Said hi to the gray clayton there and whispered to the coveted Brahmin. I'm waiting for my pics to transfer to post.


 
Wow, your Dillards has a much bigger selection of Dooney than mine does.  By the time I got there, the Dooney clearance section was absolutely empty.  I mean, crickets chirping, empty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> My Miss Ivy and Samba belted shopper in saddle. I really like this shopper. Will wait until its in the outlets on some serious discount.


 


Nebo said:


> My fingers look so weeeird, should of grabbed the bag like a human, not like Yoda.


 
Miss Samba looks good on you.  And I didn't even notice your fingers until you said something, lol.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> My Miss Ivy and Samba belted shopper in saddle. I really like this shopper. Will wait until its in the outlets on some serious discount.



I didn't notice the fingers until I read other comments about the fingers so I just came back to look at the pic again to check out the fingers. Lol. Pictures do funky things sometimes.

Edit: lol yoda


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, your Dillards has a much bigger selection of Dooney than mine does.  By the time I got there, the Dooney clearance section was absolutely empty.  I mean, crickets chirping, empty.



They had about five, six bags maybe a week ago to ten days. I assume as soon as they put the extra 40 % off, they were gone. I wish I caught the Bailey bag.  It would be around 70$.
 Oh, well. I need to check the other Dillards in Bossier,LA. People there dont really buy Dooney, so there is always a couple of bags left. Just a stroke of luck which. I got my Chelsea shopper white with black trim there for under a 100 with tax.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678



Gorgeous, you are looking hawt!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678




Oh wow!  She looks vibrant in those shots. I love the outfit.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678



Love it! I'm in such a clayton mood the past two days.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow!  She looks vibrant in those shots. I love the outfit.




Thanks TB!!! She's really not vibrant. I had to use the flash to cut the glare from the sun. She's more muted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Love it! I'm in such a clayton mood the past two days.




Thanks girlfriend!!! I'm so in love with the Clayton!! I'm
Not sure what took me so long. &#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678




Stunning!


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678



PTB - This bag is gorgeous and the color is awesome.

You look great. Hope you had a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Nebo said:


> Just got back from Walmart. Miss twisty in ocean blue. Hate my phone.



This bag looks great on you. 

I want it in this color, but waited to late to order it over the phone before they were sent to Macy's.

I'm hoping to find one next month at the outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> They had about five, six bags maybe a week ago to ten days. I assume as soon as they put the extra 40 % off, they were gone. I wish I caught the Bailey bag.  It would be around 70$.
> Oh, well. I need to check the other Dillards in Bossier,LA. *People there dont really buy Dooney, so there is always a couple of bags left*. Just a stroke of luck which. I got my Chelsea shopper white with black trim there for under a 100 with tax.


 

We seem to have a lot re-sellers in my area.  During the last extra clearance sale at Dillards, my SIL told me while she was there, a guy walked up to the counter and told the SA that he would take every single MK bag in the clearance section. Completely wiped it out. And that's what she went in to look at.  She just stood there for a minute in shock, and was disappointed she didn't even get to look at anything.

That blows me away that they would let one person come in and buy everything like that.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We seem to have a lot re-sellers in my area.  During the last extra clearance sale at Dillards, my SIL told me while she was there, a guy walked up to the counter and told the SA that he would take every single MK bag in the clearance section. Completely wiped it out. And that's what she went in to look at.  She just stood there for a minute in shock, and was disappointed she didn't even get to look at anything.
> 
> That blows me away that they would let one person come in and buy everything like that.




I agree. They should put a limit. They're not stupid. They have to know that people buy to resell. But maybe to them a sale is a sale. Shame.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We seem to have a lot re-sellers in my area.  During the last extra clearance sale at Dillards, my SIL told me while she was there, a guy walked up to the counter and told the SA that he would take every single MK bag in the clearance section. Completely wiped it out. And that's what she went in to look at.  She just stood there for a minute in shock, and was disappointed she didn't even get to look at anything.
> 
> That blows me away that they would let one person come in and buy everything like that.



I've seen that a few times in the past. We have a local Macy's that has a HUGE handbag section (easily 10 times that of a normal store, very affluent area) and I have seen the same woman carrying out bags and bags full of the clearanced/sale bags. Often having to make several trips to her van with them. Always during big sales like this week. 

And I agree, it shouldn't be allowed. It's not fair to their other customers


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We seem to have a lot re-sellers in my area.  During the last extra clearance sale at Dillards, my SIL told me while she was there, a guy walked up to the counter and told the SA that he would take every single MK bag in the clearance section. Completely wiped it out. And that's what she went in to look at.  She just stood there for a minute in shock, and was disappointed she didn't even get to look at anything.
> 
> That blows me away that they would let one person come in and buy everything like that.



Funny you should mention that. I ve seen a sign there stating that you can buy no more then six bags on clearance.  Didn't know why, until you mentioned this.


----------



## Nebo

I think it doesnt deal with the issue. I can come with couple of different people and still buy everything in clearance. Just shady... same as people scratching bags on purpose.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That's so true


----------



## Ahiko

This is me the day I started my second job!

I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.

He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ. 

I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^

Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?


----------



## Bobetta

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?




Omg. I'm loving this bag!! (And this whole look is awesome.) I was just eyeing this bag the other day but I couldn't get a good grip in its style from the pics. This one did it for me. Love this bag. A lot. And carries a lot, huh? That's awesome.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Ocean Flo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?



Looks great on you!  Congrats on the job!  

I'm still wearing white. If it's still 85 to 90 degrees outside, I'm going for coolness and white is a whole lot cooler than dark colors.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Ocean Flo
> View attachment 2758050




What a great shot of this bag! I'm loving it. And loved your mod shot. Love the look and the Ocean Flo looks great on you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pcantannedbty said:


> thought i'd show miss ocean clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678


 

straight swag!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757677
> View attachment 2757678



Lookin' great!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> What a great shot of this bag! I'm loving it. And loved your mod shot. Love the look and the Ocean Flo looks great on you!





Aww, thank you!  I do like how Ocean Flo brings out the blue in my skirt.  I'll have to remember that the next time I wear this skirt, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?



Cute bag!  I tried a Wilson when they first came out but too heavy for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Ocean Flo
> View attachment 2758050



She's a beaut!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut!!





Thanks!  She is pretty, isn't she?  I love the color and keep looking at her here in my office, lol.  I am smitten!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  She is pretty, isn't she?  I love the color and keep looking at her here in my office, lol.  I am smitten!


Yes, it's a great color.  I bought mine over a year ago at a Macy's clearance and she's still gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?




Sooo cute!!!

Exactly... We can wear whatever we want, whenever we want. At least I do. Me don't follow trends or fashion rules. If I can find some plaid bell bottoms and platform heels, I'd wear them too. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The bag is beautiful and goes great with your outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it's a great color.  I bought mine over a year ago at a Macy's clearance and she's still gorgeous.





Beautiful!  I love the matching wallet too.  Mine is not the vibrant ocean blue like PTB's.  Yours looks similar in color intensity to mine.  Is that how yours is IRL?


I love this color regardless of how muted or vibrant it is - but it's so interesting in the difference between each person's bag.


----------



## Ahiko

Bobetta said:


> Omg. I'm loving this bag!! (And this whole look is awesome.) I was just eyeing this bag the other day but I couldn't get a good grip in its style from the pics. This one did it for me. Love this bag. A lot. And carries a lot, huh? That's awesome.



Yay, I'm excited! It's a great every day bag and dresses up your look a lot.  I use it as much as my Pebble Chelsea and sometimes I load both purses up a lot. And I've also used it for traveling since it carries everything I need.

My favorite part about the purse is the zipper top. It's really accessible, zips smoothly and I also feel very secure when I use it as a satchel, especially when I travel.

I hope to see pics of yours in the future! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!  Congrats on the job!
> 
> I'm still wearing white. If it's still 85 to 90 degrees outside, I'm going for coolness and white is a whole lot cooler than dark colors.



Thank you!

I agree! It's really way too hot to be wearing darker clothing.  I really can't wait for fall weather to finally kick in.


----------



## Ahiko

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Ocean Flo
> View attachment 2758050





MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it's a great color.  I bought mine over a year ago at a Macy's clearance and she's still gorgeous.



Both gorgeous purses!! It would be a treat to carry those!!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thought I'd show Miss Ocean Clay some love today...


So beautiful, lady! Love the matchy matchy look.





Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?


 You look amazing darling! I love that bag! Is it AWL?



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Ocean Flo
> View attachment 2758050


 I love the small flo..specially in this color.


----------



## Nebo

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?



Also, were there two sizes to this bag or just one?


----------



## Ahiko

Nebo said:


> You look amazing darling! I love that bag! Is it AWL?



Thank you! I believe it's either Dillen leather or Pebble leather. The trim is Vachetta leather. I believe it started as the "Natural" color and darkened to a beautiful dark golden honey. 



Nebo said:


> Also, were there two sizes to this bag or just one?



I have the Small Wilson. Here's the tag!

They have a larger version that just a tote and not a satchel w/ the shoulder strap. I only saw it in pictures, but it looked huge. o_o

This "small" purse is already big, IMO.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Also, were there two sizes to this bag or just one?



I think it also comes in a mini and large.  The large is huge, like a weekender.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ahiko said:


> Yay, I'm excited! It's a great every day bag and dresses up your look a lot.  I use it as much as my Pebble Chelsea and sometimes I load both purses up a lot. And I've also used it for traveling since it carries everything I need.
> 
> My favorite part about the purse is the zipper top. It's really accessible, zips smoothly and I also feel very secure when I use it as a satchel, especially when I travel.
> 
> I hope to see pics of yours in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I agree! It's really way too hot to be wearing darker clothing.  I really can't wait for fall weather to finally kick in.




You are very welcome!  What's funny, is that after I posted that - I realized that today I'm wearing dark colors, lol.  Wishful thinking for cooler weather, I guess.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ahiko said:


> Both gorgeous purses!! It would be a treat to carry those!!





Thanks!  I totally agree - I love carrying Flo.



Nebo said:


> So beautiful, lady! Love the matchy matchy look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing darling! I love that bag! Is it AWL?
> 
> 
> I love the small flo..specially in this color.


Thanks!!  Me too!  I'm so glad I decided to order this color.  Especially since I've noticed it's gone from the color selection on QVC.  (I took advantage of easy pay)


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Ocean Flo
> View attachment 2758050



This bag deserves it's own professional photo shoot. You got a gorgeous one when you received this! Love the contrast of the stitching and whip stitching and red on zipper. Makes the ocean perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?




Very classy! Your outfit is cute. I say white any time of year!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it's a great color.  I bought mine over a year ago at a Macy's clearance and she's still gorgeous.



Oh man yours is perfect too!!! And the matching wallet! Gorgeous! If I was able to, I would love to have Matching wallets for my handbags. Instead I got the black multi color and there's usually a color in there somewhere that matches what I'm carrying so that was my second best option! Your ocean wallet is TDF. 

Your ocean deserves a pro photo shoot too! Looks flawless.


----------



## Springer

Ahiko said:


> This is me the day I started my second job!
> 
> I've been carrying my Wilson bag with me to grad school and work the past month.
> 
> He carries my Windows Surface Pro + charger, headset, graphing calculator, agenda, journal, pencil case and makeup bag like a champ.
> 
> I've had him for over a year and not a single stain. ^__^
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?



Pretty bag and outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, your ocean satchel us beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> NAC, your ocean satchel us beautiful!





Thank you!!  I'm so happy I decided to get one for myself after admiring everyone else's.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I love the matching wallet too.  Mine is not the vibrant ocean blue like PTB's.  Yours looks similar in color intensity to mine.  Is that how yours is IRL?
> 
> I love this color regardless of how muted or vibrant it is - but it's so interesting in the difference between each person's bag.



Yes, that picture is true to life.  I love the smooth finish and the muted color...just beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Oh man yours is perfect too!!! And the matching wallet! Gorgeous! If I was able to, I would love to have Matching wallets for my handbags. Instead I got the black multi color and there's usually a color in there somewhere that matches what I'm carrying so that was my second best option! Your ocean wallet is TDF.
> 
> Your ocean deserves a pro photo shoot too! Looks flawless.



Thank-ya, chickie!   I love your black multi wallet...it's perfect with any color bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, that picture is true to life.  I love the smooth finish and the muted color...just beautiful.





Yours is the same as mine - I love that about mine as well. Smooth and muted.


----------



## Vicmarie

Loving the patina !


----------



## Vicmarie

I am loving all of the ocean flos and that Wilson ! I wanted a Wilson awhile back but I had never seen a mod shot and this just makes me wish I could turn back time ! It's gorgeous !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !




That is so pretty!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !



I absolutely love this bag. Stylish and pretty yet very functional!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !



Very pretty. I wanted the polka dot one for a while.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !




Love your patina too!  I was carrying mine today too


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !



Me too, 
that patina'ed really quick


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small flo in taupe


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe




Beautiful!


----------



## jenn805

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Very pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2758538
> 
> 
> Loving the patina !



So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Lovely!


----------



## Nebo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Twins! Beautiful patina.


----------



## lovethatduck

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Love the florentines in the  solid, noncontrasting colors--like this and sand.


----------



## Springer

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Beautiful!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



That's taupe?!  What a rich, beautiful color!  A Flo in one of the browns is next on my color wish list.


----------



## accessorygirl2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's taupe?!  What a rich, beautiful color!  A Flo in one of the browns is next on my color wish list.



Yeah, florentine taupe is a wonderful warm mushroom. More tan than grey. Not to be confused with Dillen in taupe. Mind boggling!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's taupe?!  What a rich, beautiful color!  A Flo in one of the browns is next on my color wish list.



So many of the colors are beautiful! You mention wanting your next to be one of the browns, may I suggest chestnut or natural? I don't have chestnut although I would love to have it. The core colors don't go on sale like the fashion, otherwise I would definitely have it in chestnut and probably black and tmoro! To me, this is just me talking and my taste, natural is TDF. It's my favorite. You look at it and it screams beautiful leather. There are many bags I would love in the pebbled however with the natural, I think it looks best smooth. Do not care for it in pebbled. To me, it doesn't have the same exquisite look. I ramble. 

But yes, I would recommend checking out natural it chestnut. And if you like dark dark brown, tmoro but I have never seen that color in person so I can't speak to it much.


----------



## SEWDimples

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2758695
> 
> Small flo in taupe



Awesome. I love this color.


----------



## Esquared72

My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today




Beautiful... I love the color, so rich.


----------



## Nebo

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today


Color looks so rich  and deep.


----------



## Twoboyz

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today




Beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's taupe?!  What a rich, beautiful color!  A Flo in one of the browns is next on my color wish list.




You might still find it in clearance at an outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You might still find it in clearance at an outlet.




That would be nice if I could. I will get to visit an outlet the first weekend of October. I was going to look to see if they had any flos.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol. 

Small Violet Flo!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961



Love the color : )


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961




She's such perfection. Congrats!!


----------



## Bobetta

I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961




She is so cute !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973



Looking great !!!


----------



## lovethatduck

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today



That pic conjures up visions of ... chocolate croissants!   

I'm suddenly starved for some. It's dark out still, I want to zip to the doughnut shop closeby.


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973



Aqua and ... that color.   

Niiice!


----------



## Esquared72

Nebo said:


> Color looks so rich  and deep.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I love the color, so rich.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag!





lovethatduck said:


> That pic conjures up visions of ... chocolate croissants!
> 
> I'm suddenly starved for some. It's dark out still, I want to zip to the doughnut shop closeby.



Thanks so much!  I love the Toledo leather (feels like it's 'pre-patina'd') and especially love it in Chestnut.  This bag has the best of both worlds...pretty AND functional.  Love it.

And...when I look at it, I find myself craving hot chocolate.  LOL.  May have to treat myself to a Salted Caramel Mocha from Sbux this afternoon.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973




Wow, that outfit looks amazing. Love the Aqua with the brown. You look great in that jacket. It looks like it fits you like a glove!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> Yeah, florentine taupe is a wonderful warm mushroom. More tan than grey. Not to be confused with Dillen in taupe. Mind boggling!


I agree!  Your pictures shows the color to be so warm and rich.  Very pretty!



Springer said:


> So many of the colors are beautiful! You mention wanting your next to be one of the browns, may I suggest chestnut or natural? I don't have chestnut although I would love to have it. The core colors don't go on sale like the fashion, otherwise I would definitely have it in chestnut and probably black and tmoro! To me, this is just me talking and my taste, natural is TDF. It's my favorite. You look at it and it screams beautiful leather. There are many bags I would love in the pebbled however with the natural, I think it looks best smooth. Do not care for it in pebbled. To me, it doesn't have the same exquisite look. I ramble.
> 
> But yes, I would recommend checking out natural it chestnut. And if you like dark dark brown, tmoro but I have never seen that color in person so I can't speak to it much.





I definitely want a brown Flo.  Just depends on what color I see and the price, lol.  The day I got Bone Flo from Macy's I had asked the SA to see if they had a Chestnut in the back, but they didn't.  


I'm looking forward to my visit to the outlet to see what they carry and the prices. Should be fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today





Absolutely beautiful.  Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961




I always say this about the Violet, but she just glows! Beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love the color : )


Me too!  I love how she looks pink in some lights and purple in others.  But either way, such a vibrant color.



Bobetta said:


> She's such perfection. Congrats!!


Thanks!!  I'm so glad I took a chance on an As Is and it wasn't a dud, lol!  



Vicmarie said:


> She is so cute !!!


Thanks!  She is, isn't she?  I can see why everyone loves this color so much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I always say this about the Violet, but she just glows! Beautiful.





Oh yes!  I agree!  That's a great way to describe Miss Violet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973





I love the aqua!  She looks awesome on you - I love your whole look.  Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> My Toledo Large Winged Shopper today



Love her!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961



Gorgeous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973



Adorable, as always!!   Love the jacket!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lil' gray, all loaded up.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks!!



MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.



Gorgeous!! Loving the Gray!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!! Loving the Gray!



Thanks.   I was just thinking that when this bag was the TSV on Q, someone posted that it looks like "Pippi Longstocking" with those pigtails sticking out.     It actually does!!!   LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.



Gorgeous! I love how Pippi looks in your kitchen, with all the earthy colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love how Pippi looks in your kitchen, with all the earthy colors.


HAHA.   Thanks, TB.   I think "Pippi" is a great name for her, so Pippi it is!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.



Whoa mama that is a hot bag! She's beautiful! 

And so is your house!


----------



## Springer

Right now I am carrying my regular ocean flo. He is pebbled and proud. Switched into him yesterday evening when I was unsure about dye transfer from my jeans and carrying my violet. I figured he or my ocean satchel with pockets would be the best bet to avoid the jeans dye transfer. I will probably be switching back into my regular violet flo though due to NAC's knock out pictures giving me the wild hair to do so.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Right now I am carrying my regular ocean flo. He is pebbled and proud. Switched into him yesterday evening when I was unsure about dye transfer from my jeans and carrying my violet. I figured he or my ocean satchel with pockets would be the best bet to avoid the jeans dye transfer. I will probably be switching back into my regular violet flo though due to NAC's knock out pictures giving me the wild hair to do so.
> 
> View attachment 2759174
> 
> View attachment 2759175



There he is looking all gorgeous and smooshy!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.



I've always been enamored of Le Creuset--since ... forever.

I'm not sure when I stopped hankering for them, but never stopped being in awe of how beautiful they are.

Your collection is beautifully displayed!&#128525;


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous bags out today!
I'm not carrying anything since I'm stuck inside, but it is raining so probably will stay with Cobalt 75 Collins.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Whoa mama that is a hot bag! She's beautiful!
> 
> And so is your house!


  Thank ya, chickie.  




Springer said:


> Right now I am carrying my regular ocean flo. He is pebbled and proud. Switched into him yesterday evening when I was unsure about dye transfer from my jeans and carrying my violet. I figured he or my ocean satchel with pockets would be the best bet to avoid the jeans dye transfer. I will probably be switching back into my regular violet flo though due to NAC's knock out pictures giving me the wild hair to do so.
> 
> View attachment 2759174
> 
> View attachment 2759175



And may I say, he is looking quite gorgeous (handsome??) today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> I've always been enamored of Le Creuset--since ... forever.
> 
> I'm not sure when I stopped hankering for them, but never stopped being in awe of how beautiful they are.
> 
> Your collection is beautifully displayed!&#128525;



Girl, that is the overflow that won't fit in the cabinets.      Kitchen stuff was my "previous" obsession and I have pots that cost more than a car.  HAHAHAHA    Now I don't even like to cook, so WTF?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous bags out today!
> I'm not carrying anything since I'm stuck inside, but it is raining so probably will stay with Cobalt 75 Collins.



I change bags whether I go anywhere or not.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, that is the overflow that won't fit in the cabinets.      Kitchen stuff was my "previous" obsession and I have pots that cost more than a car.  HAHAHAHA    Now I don't even like to cook, so WTF?



&#128522;That's the stuff that just warms the cockles of one's heart.

With me, it's my Royal Doulton Country Rose Collection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> &#128522;That's the stuff that just warms the cockles of one's heart.
> 
> With me, it's my Royal Doulton Country Rose Collection.



Is that Old Country Roses?   My MIL has been collecting that stuff for over 20 years; she has enough to fill a warehouse.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We all knew what bag I'd be carrying today, lol.
> 
> Small Violet Flo!
> View attachment 2758961


 Very pretty!



Bobetta said:


> I'm still rocking my "dream bag," with whatever I'm wearing.  Lol. (That's the Lambskin TSV from a month ago in Cognac.)
> View attachment 2758973


  That bag looks amazing on you! Love the jacket. They were showing it last night on PM wit Lisa ( without Lisa, yay !), it looks awesome on you, darling!



MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.


 I love your bag and your kitchen!



Springer said:


> Right now I am carrying my regular ocean flo. He is pebbled and proud. Switched into him yesterday evening when I was unsure about dye transfer from my jeans and carrying my violet. I figured he or my ocean satchel with pockets would be the best bet to avoid the jeans dye transfer. I will probably be switching back into my regular violet flo though due to NAC's knock out pictures giving me the wild hair to do so.
> 
> View attachment 2759174
> 
> View attachment 2759175


 Beautiful and bright!



MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, that is the overflow that won't fit in the cabinets.      Kitchen stuff was my "previous" obsession and I have pots that cost more than a car.  HAHAHAHA    Now I don't even like to cook, so WTF?


 You are more then welcome to forward allll of that to my address- I love to cook!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Loving everyone's bags - all the beautiful colors just make my head spin and I want to go back to the outlets and buy more. I wish I could teleport.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Does anyone have a Bristol in natural that they've had for a while. I've had mine for almost 2 months now and have used it enough that its' getting its own personal markings (love it) and i'd just love to see how others are doing. It actually looks like a bag I've owned for years, and oddly, I really like it looking like that because it doesn't look worn, it looks worn-in, which is totally different imo.


----------



## Twoboyz

eggtartapproved said:


> Does anyone have a Bristol in natural that they've had for a while. I've had mine for almost 2 months now and have used it enough that its' getting its own personal markings (love it) and i'd just love to see how others are doing. It actually looks like a bag I've owned for years, and oddly, I really like it looking like that because it doesn't look worn, it looks worn-in, which is totally different imo.




I wish I could get my stanwich to look like that, but as often as I switch bags, I don't think I'll ever get there!


----------



## elbgrl

It's a Toledo day!  Rouge hobo is with me .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I love your bag and your kitchen!
> 
> You are more then welcome to forward allll of that to my address- I love to cook!



Thanks, Nebo!!   :kiss:  I used to be a serious foodie, but I finally recovered.    I keep thinking my purse obsession is bound to wind down sooner or later like my cooking obsession did!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> It's a Toledo day!  Rouge hobo is with me .
> 
> View attachment 2759321



So pretty, Rosie!!      I had my black Toledo mail bag out earlier; I just love that leather.


----------



## elbgrl

Lovely, Lovely bags today ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I change bags whether I go anywhere or not.




I'm too lazy for that


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, that is the overflow that won't fit in the cabinets.    *  Kitchen stuff was my "previous" obsession* and I have pots that cost more than a car.  HAHAHAHA    Now I don't even like to cook, so WTF?





You mean your previous hobby?


Well, I have to say, it makes your bags look prettier when pictured in the kitchen, so a very good investment.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I change bags whether I go anywhere or not.



Another guilty one here!  I just like playing with my bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> It's a Toledo day!  Rouge hobo is with me .
> 
> View attachment 2759321




Nice!


----------



## Ahiko

hopi said:


> Pixie RN
> It ironic how life interferes with life. We can never really go back but it's so nice just to visit. Glad you made that happen.
> You know Sarah has her pulse  (and hands ) on every line out there but these other ladies have great taste and are shoppers so I  am sure they will have some want lists they will share.



Do you have photos of your Camilla? I might want to buy one as a trade-in!


----------



## CatePNW

Ahiko said:


> Do you have photos of your Camilla? I might want to buy one as a trade-in!


There's some pretty pictures in this thread of some Camillas.  I've not seen that bag IRL, but it looks so pretty.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Is that Old Country Roses?   My MIL has been collecting that stuff for over 20 years; she has enough to fill a warehouse.



Omi ...jiminy christmas!

I compiled mine from outlets all over.  Got started after visiting Belz outlet in Las Vegas many years ago. I'm glad I got as much as I did at the time. I wish I'd gotten some soup cups (with two "ears") and at least a tureen. I'm told they don't keep factory seconds for sale anymore--theyre destroyed ouright. Uggh! What a waste! 

If I can figure out how to resize images down from 2048x1536, I'll attach a picture of my collection.

Got it!


----------



## Ahiko

CatePNW said:


> There's some pretty pictures in this thread of some Camillas.  I've not seen that bag IRL, but it looks so pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   I was just thinking that when this bag was the TSV on Q, someone posted that it looks like "Pippi Longstocking" with those pigtails sticking out.     It actually does!!!   LOL




LOL I love that. I have this in Ivy and now I'm going to think that when I carry her


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Omi ...jiminy christmas!
> 
> I compiled mine from outlets all over.  Got started after visiting Belz outlet in Las Vegas many years ago. I'm glad I got as much as I did at the time. I wish I'd gotten some soup cups (with two "ears") and at least a tureen. I'm told they don't keep factory seconds for sale anymore--theyre destroyed ouright. Uggh! What a waste!
> 
> If I can figure out how to resize images down from 2048x1536, I'll attach a picture of my collection.



OMG, I recall when she was on a mission for that tureen.   I found it on a business trip and bought it home for her.  It was like $600 or something, and that was  at least 15 years ago.  LOL    I think her obsession began with a single cup and saucer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Right now I am carrying my regular ocean flo. He is pebbled and proud. Switched into him yesterday evening when I was unsure about dye transfer from my jeans and carrying my violet. I figured he or my ocean satchel with pockets would be the best bet to avoid the jeans dye transfer. I will probably be switching back into my regular violet flo though due to NAC's knock out pictures giving me the wild hair to do so.
> 
> View attachment 2759174
> 
> View attachment 2759175




Gorgeous! I love we all enable each other.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL I love that. I have this in Ivy and now I'm going to think that when I carry her



I have officially named mine "Pippi."      It sort of fits.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm too lazy for that



Jadite used to put a different bag out on her dining table every day just to look at.     I wish she would come back and post with us.   She was the original "OMG...LOOK AT ALL THOSE DOONEYS" collector.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You mean your previous hobby?
> 
> Well, I have to say, it makes your bags look prettier when pictured in the kitchen, so a very good investment.



I'll pose some bags in front of the All-Clad next week.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> &#128522;That's the stuff that just warms the cockles of one's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> With me, it's my Royal Doulton Country Rose Collection.




I think we all have something like that. For me it's my milk glass collection.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll pose some bags in front of the All-Clad next week.



Throw in copper pots and we've got some serious  ... purse and pot porn. &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Omi ...jiminy christmas!
> 
> I compiled mine from outlets all over.  Got started after visiting Belz outlet in Las Vegas many years ago. I'm glad I got as much as I did at the time. I wish I'd gotten some soup cups (with two "ears") and at least a tureen. I'm told they don't keep factory seconds for sale anymore--theyre destroyed ouright. Uggh! What a waste!
> 
> If I can figure out how to resize images down from 2048x1536, I'll attach a picture of my collection.
> 
> Got it!



Beautiful collection LTD!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Throw in copper pots and we've got some serious  ... purse and pot porn. &#128522;



LMAO.  I have copper pots, too.     Your Old Country Roses collection is gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful china collection! I love tea/dessert sets. My mom got me Kahla coffee and dessert  porcelain set- love it! And use it every day 

MB, I also keep my bags on the kitchen table, or in my bookcase in the living room- they keep me company. This week it is still Miss Ivy.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Jadite used to put a different bag out on her dining table every day just to look at.     I wish she would come back and post with us.   She was the original "OMG...LOOK AT ALL THOSE DOONEYS" collector.



Omigosh!

I do that on the table at the foot of my bed.  Here are last year's pictures I cobbled together.  I put those girls up for safekeeping when I left home in May.

The old country rose teapot, cup and saucer are used frequently.  I enjoy a pot of hot/warm water with my food--very soothing for the digestion.


----------



## elbgrl

Too lazy to photograph now, but I have lots of Old Country Roses too! lol


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> LMAO.  I have copper pots, too.     Your Old Country Roses collection is gorgeous!



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful collection LTD!



Thanks,  TB!
&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Beautiful china collection! I love tea/dessert sets. My mom got me Kahla coffee and dessert  porcelain set- love it! And use it every day
> 
> MB, I also keep my bags on the kitchen table, or in my bookcase in the living room- they keep me company. This week it is still Miss Ivy.




The newest family member gets to share my bed for days on end.&#128516;  

Right now it looks like a slumber party going on. &#128518;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Omigosh!
> 
> I do that on the table at the foot of my bed.  Here are last year's pictures I cobbled together.  I put those girls up for safekeeping when I left home in May.
> 
> The old country rose teapot, cup and saucer are used frequently.  I enjoy a pot of hot/warm water with my food--very soothing for the digestion.



It's like they're having a tea party. :giggles:


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> The newest family member gets to share my bed for days on end.&#128516;
> 
> Right now it looks like a slumber party going on. &#128518;



I love the slumber party!!! Do I see a drawstring playing hide-and-go-seek by hiding in another drawstring???


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> The newest family member gets to share my bed for days on end.&#128516;
> 
> Right now it looks like a slumber party going on. &#128518;



Nice party


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> I love the slumber party!!! Dnoneo I see a drawstring playing hide-and-go-seek by hiding in another drawstring???



Yes, she's hitching a ride in her big sister. 

They're coming with me on my visit with youngest son for his birthday. I'm bringing his birthday cake--a Fedora from SF's Dianda's bakery. It's fabulous rum cake with chocolate mousse filling.  To ... die ..for!

&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Omigosh!
> 
> I do that on the table at the foot of my bed.  Here are last year's pictures I cobbled together.  I put those girls up for safekeeping when I left home in May.
> 
> The old country rose teapot, cup and saucer are used frequently.  I enjoy a pot of hot/warm water with my food--very soothing for the digestion.



Beautiful!  I love the way you staged the photos.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Not in a Dooney today. I caved to the allure of Miss Olive Carlylye.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lil' gray, all loaded up.


 
Beautiful, and such a gorgeous color!!!!!  I love that it's neutral enough to go with anything.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LTD, you are a party animal!!   Tea party, slumber party, birthday party!!!   Thanks for sharing your photos.  The cake looks decadent!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a gorgeous color!!!!!  I love that it's neutral enough to go with anything.


  Thanks, girl!!  


I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, she's hitching a ride in her big sister.
> 
> They're coming with me on my visit with youngest son for his birthday. I'm bringing his birthday cake--a Fedora from SF's Dianda's bakery. It's fabulous rum cake with chocolate mousse filling.  To ... die ..for!
> 
> &#128522;



Man the cake looks delicious! I always have the biggest urge to take a bite directly out of the cake, on the upper edge of it, with my mouth, like a barbarian. I love cake. It probably helped me get into my current predicament however and right now, I have to say no to cake. But it makes me sad.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> 
> I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????




They look great together.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, she's hitching a ride in her big sister.
> 
> 
> 
> They're coming with me on my visit with youngest son for his birthday. I'm bringing his birthday cake--a Fedora from SF's Dianda's bakery. It's fabulous rum cake with chocolate mousse filling.  To ... die ..for!
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;




Yum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> They look great together.



Thanks, TB.  I am trying to WEAN myself from buying wallets, lol.   I have this annoying "matchy-matchy" compulsion.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Jadite used to put a different bag out on her dining table every day just to look at.     I wish she would come back and post with us. *  She was the original "OMG...LOOK AT ALL THOSE DOONEYS" collector*.




I remember. She has an amazing collection!



MiaBorsa said:


> I'll pose some bags in front of the All-Clad next week.





Good one!


----------



## Springer

Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn. 

With flash





No flash


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> 
> I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????





Beautiful!  What to do?  Why you should buy the matching wallet, of course!  Not that I'm trying to influence you or anything, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229





Sir Salmon is looking mighty fine there!  Wild tassel and all, lol.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Small ivy flo today
	

		
			
		

		
	



She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  What to do?  Why you should buy the matching wallet, of course!  Not that I'm trying to influence you or anything, lol.



Quitit, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229



LOL @ "wild tassel."       He looks mahvelous even considering the wild tassel, Springer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order



She's fabulous, Lisa.  Perfect fall color!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229





Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order




Love Ms Ivy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229



Looks like Mr Salmon got a lil bent over all of the attention Sir V. Clayton has been receiving lol


----------



## MaryBel

Cheating with coach. MFF flap satchel in ocelot. 


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909-406.html


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I don't have the battery life to quote everyone and tell you all how gorgeous your bags are... I'm so jelly that I started to twitch


----------



## elbgrl

Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Ivy!




Me too! Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

elbgrl said:


> Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;
> View attachment 2760332




Love this! That was my plan today too but running out of time. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous, Lisa.  Perfect fall color!




Thanks, I think so too


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Looks like Mr Salmon got a lil bent over all of the attention Sir V. Clayton has been receiving lol



Lmfao! He's giving me the finger! 

Yes sir clayton has been recieving more than his share of attention!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sir Salmon is looking mighty fine there!  Wild tassel and all, lol.



Thank you! He's a wild man!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Cheating with coach. MFF flap satchel in ocelot.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909-406.html



Pretty bag, MB.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL @ "wild tassel."       He looks mahvelous even considering the wild tassel, Springer.



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;
> View attachment 2760332



Love, love that smoke color, Rosie.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I may be changing into multi satchel soon.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> 
> I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????




I'm a sucker for matching bags and wallets since I don't change bags too often, don't forget the pebbled leather is 40/20 at outlets and you can order by phone too. It would look great!


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order



She's gorgeous! I love outdoor pictures!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;
> View attachment 2760332





Nice!



MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, MB.





Thanks Sarah! Love this bag. It's so carefree.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> I'm a sucker for matching bags and wallets since I don't change bags too often, don't forget the pebbled leather is 40/20 at outlets and you can order by phone too. It would look great!



Hmmmm.   Do you suppose the dark gray is shippable?   I guess I need to call the outlet.  Thanks, Lisa.

ETA--I called the outlet and they have two styles available to ship in the dark gray pebbled.  One is QL 247 (checkbook) for $94 and the other is the QL120 (multi function zip-around).    Unfortunately I want the new style that has the saddle trim color behind the front metal faceplate.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229




Look at him all proud sitting there on his blankie! Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order




She looks perfect sitting there on that bench! Beautiful bag and beautiful shot!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Cheating with coach. MFF flap satchel in ocelot.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909-406.html




I can't find your picture from this link, but I bet she's a looker!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;
> View attachment 2760332




Love it! I'm obsessed with this zip zip lately. I need one soon.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I can't find your picture from this link, but I bet she's a looker!





Here she is


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> She looks perfect sitting there on that bench! Beautiful bag and beautiful shot!




Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order





Flo is gorgeous in Ivy.  Darn - another color to add to my wish list......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Quitit, NAC.





Whaaaatttt???  **looks around innocently**


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Cheating with coach. MFF flap satchel in ocelot.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909-406.html





Beautiful!!  And nope, not twins on this one either......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Miss Zip Zip is getting a mani pedi with me today&#128516;
> View attachment 2760332





So pretty!


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmmm.   Do you suppose the dark gray is shippable?   I guess I need to call the outlet.  Thanks, Lisa.
> 
> ETA--I called the outlet and they have two styles available to ship in the dark gray pebbled.  One is QL 247 (checkbook) for $94 and the other is the QL120 (multi function zip-around).    Unfortunately I want the new style that has the saddle trim color behind the front metal faceplate.




Oh well, maybe they'll discount it soon enough or you may be lucky and find to on sale.


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Flo is gorgeous in Ivy.  Darn - another color to add to my wish list......




Thanks, I think this is my favorite color in florentine


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> She's gorgeous! I love outdoor pictures!




Thanks


----------



## Nebo

lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order



Twins! Ivy needs a bit more TLC then my other colors. I have condition it twice within the past couple of months. It will look dry sometimes, but it isnt. The touch and closer inspection should tell you when she needs to be recondition again.


----------



## elbgrl

lisa.nickel said:


> Love this! That was my plan today too but running out of time. Hopefully tomorrow.





MiaBorsa said:


> Love, love that smoke color, Rosie.





MaryBel said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! Love this bag. It's so carefree.





Twoboyz said:


> She looks perfect sitting there on that bench! Beautiful bag and beautiful shot!





Twoboyz said:


> Love it! I'm obsessed with this zip zip lately. I need one soon.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!



Thanks ya'll!  Miss Zip Zip is going to go out with me more often!  She carries great, and holds everything.  Got a bunch of compliments on her too.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> 
> I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????





Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229





lisa.nickel said:


> Small ivy flo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760237
> 
> She's in need of a little conditioning I think, still waiting for apple guard order





MaryBel said:


> Here she is



Lovely bags out today ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here she is




Ooohhhh very cute! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> Oh well, maybe they'll discount it soon enough or you may be lucky and find to on sale.



...or I'll just pay full price because I have no self control as usual.     Gimme, gimme!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Nebo said:


> Twins! Ivy needs a bit more TLC then my other colors. I have condition it twice within the past couple of months. It will look dry sometimes, but it isnt. The touch and closer inspection should tell you when she needs to be recondition again.




I've had her for a year and haven't conditioned her yet, I guess it's time


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> ...or I'll just pay full price because I have no self control as usual.     Gimme, gimme!!




Lol, I feel you


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> Beautifully smooth Sir Salmon today. Please excuse the Mario comforter. Sir Salmon has a wild tassel I am trying to tame but it's being stubborn.
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2760226
> 
> View attachment 2760227
> 
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 2760228
> 
> View attachment 2760229




He looks great, wild tassel and all. You're posts always make me laugh


----------



## gatorgirl07

At Macy's today


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> At Macy's today



Nice! I need to use my crimson pocket  soon  what did you get at Sephora? I need to go grab a full size benefit mascara. Tried the mini ( They're real!) and I love it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Nice! I need to use my crimson pocket  soon  what did you get at Sephora? I need to go grab a full size benefit mascara. Tried the mini ( They're real!) and I love it!



I use this bag so much, im surprised that you guys arent tires of looking at it........

Surprisingly enough, that exact mascara, a couple of jack black products, and new foundation brush  are in that bag


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I use this bag so much, im surprised that you guys arent tires of looking at it........
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that exact mascara, a couple of jack black products, and new foundation brush  are in that bag



Nope, never get tired of looking at pretty bags! Hahahaha, well, well. I tried it and loved it. I have some pretty good lashes, but this baby makes them boom chica bow wow:buttercup:


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I use this bag so much, im surprised that you guys arent tires of looking at it........
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that exact mascara, a couple of jack black products, and new foundation brush  are in that bag



I never get tired of looking at dooney handbags!! Especially when I have the same one you have and love it! Lord, have you seen how many different places I have plastered pictures of my violet clayton? If anyone on this board is tired of seeing a bag, it's my violet clayton. 

I have heard good things about that mascara. I don't know though if having thick, multiple lashes is a must for it to work nicely though.  I have like 3 eyelashes on each eye. Not really but you get what I'm saying. Curious to see what you think of it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> I never get tired of looking at dooney handbags!! Especially when I have the same one you have and love it! Lord, have you seen how many different places I have plastered pictures of my violet clayton? If anyone on this board is tired of seeing a bag, it's my violet clayton.
> 
> I have heard good things about that mascara. I don't know though if having thick, multiple lashes is a must for it to work nicely though.  I have like 3 eyelashes on each eye. Not really but you get what I'm saying. Curious to see what you think of it.



I don't have thick lashes.  Mine aren't sparse, but are hard to see


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985


 
NAC - that is just hawwwt the color combo is TDF
I wish she was a lil larger for  mama!!!! I love me some pebbled leather


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985



Love this color


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NAC - that is just hawwwt the color combo is TDF
> I wish she was a lil larger for  mama!!!! I love me some pebbled leather




Thanks!  I really like the contrast of the ivy of the bag and brown of the trim. It's a pretty roomy bag but it won't hold an iPad though, true.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love this color




Thanks!  I don't have any bags of any brand in this color so it's perfect for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I really like the contrast of the ivy of the bag and brown of the trim. It's a pretty roomy bag but it won't hold an iPad though, true.


 

I am at my desk CRACKING UP - lol at IPAD
a friend was at her outlet last night and she was sending me pics and I was asking her if she thought a bag was to small for me and she replied:

it wont fit the Ipad though. LOLOLOLOLOL

Yall crack me up
Yes I love that most of my bags fit my Ipad - we good good good friends


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Nice! I need to use my crimson pocket  soon  what did you get at Sephora? I need to go grab a full size benefit mascara. Tried the mini ( They're real!) and I love it!




Ha! Me too. Tried the mini size and love that mascara. Actually have to buy a new one - full size this time.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!
> 
> 
> I'm still hangin' with Pippi today.   She is such a cute little thing with her pigtails.   I found a Cole Haan wallet in my "wallet basket" that matches Pippi's trim, but I'm hankerin' for the matching dark gray pebbled wallet.   What to do????


The Cole Haan wallet seems to be a perfect match, and CH leather is so durable.  I have a black CH wallet that I got in 2007, it's my favorite wallet, and it still looks like new!    My vote is the CH wallet!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> At Macy's today



Work it, GF!   You know we never get tired of purse porn!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985



Love Pippi Jr!!!   Ivy is one of my favorite colors in a bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I really like the contrast of the ivy of the bag and brown of the trim. It's a pretty roomy bag but it won't hold an iPad though, true.



OK, I have to call you on this!      I just put my full size iPad in Pippi with no problem.    (But the bag still isn't big enough for C4C, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> The Cole Haan wallet seems to be a perfect match, and CH leather is so durable.  I have a black CH wallet that I got in 2007, it's my favorite wallet, and it still looks like new!    My vote is the CH wallet!!!



Thanks, C!   I love Cole Haan bags and wallets, too.  (They actually introduced some nice looking purses this fall...for a while there, their designs were getting stale.)  

Anyhow, I appreciate your input on the wallet; any time I can save money to buy more purses I'm all over it.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985




It's gorgeous! I am loving this style of bag!


----------



## Springer

My favorite handbag I own is my regular flo in natural. I always say that my reg ocean flo is my second, and it it, but I think this one has crept up there with it. I never thought I would love a bold, hot pink color, let alone on a handbag, so much. Plus his leather is gorgeous. By my standards in regards to smoothness, if my leather on my natural is a 10, the leather on this violet would be a 9, poor ocean flo would be 4 or 5, but he is pebbled and proud. Anyways, enough ramble. The position of the sun in the sky made pictures difficult this time because I kept casting my shadow on him. I tried contorting my arm to get him whipped around into the sunlight but didn't turn out so good. Maybe I should get a nice chair to set my bags on for their outdoors photo shoots.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> My favorite handbag I own is my regular flo in natural. I always say that my reg ocean flo is my second, and it it, but I think this one has crept up there with it. I never thought I would love a bold, hot pink color, let alone on a handbag, so much. Plus his leather is gorgeous. By my standards in regards to smoothness, if my leather on my natural is a 10, the leather on this violet would be a 9, poor ocean flo would be 4 or 5, but he is pebbled and proud. Anyways, enough ramble. The position of the sun in the sky made pictures difficult this time because I kept casting my shadow on him. I tried contorting my arm to get him whipped around into the sunlight but didn't turn out so good. Maybe I should get a nice chair to set my bags on for their outdoors photo shoots.
> 
> View attachment 2761117
> 
> View attachment 2761118
> 
> View attachment 2761119
> 
> View attachment 2761120




He's still beautiful, shade and all. I'm with you on the bold bright color I have yet I take the plunge but I'm getting closer


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At Macy's today



Nope, I'll never get tired of looking at it. I also love those cute black and white Sephora bags.  Black and white is my favorite color combo! I hope you're having fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985



One of my favorites! Fraternal twins!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ha! Me too. Tried the mini size and love that mascara. Actually have to buy a new one - full size this time.



You guys have intrigued me with this mascara.  Now it will have to be the next one I try.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My favorite handbag I own is my regular flo in natural. I always say that my reg ocean flo is my second, and it it, but I think this one has crept up there with it. I never thought I would love a bold, hot pink color, let alone on a handbag, so much. Plus his leather is gorgeous. By my standards in regards to smoothness, if my leather on my natural is a 10, the leather on this violet would be a 9, poor ocean flo would be 4 or 5, but he is pebbled and proud. Anyways, enough ramble. The position of the sun in the sky made pictures difficult this time because I kept casting my shadow on him. I tried contorting my arm to get him whipped around into the sunlight but didn't turn out so good. Maybe I should get a nice chair to set my bags on for their outdoors photo shoots.
> 
> View attachment 2761117
> 
> View attachment 2761118
> 
> View attachment 2761119
> 
> View attachment 2761120



His color is amazing in your indoor shots too! I'm picturing you trying to take this photo, doing you dance out there.  :giggles: What we do for our bags and their photo shoots....


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> You guys have intrigued me with this mascara.  Now it will have to be the next one I try.



It is really, really good if you like all your lashes to be coated and pronounced. A little tricky to work with when you first get it, but after a couple of times- perfect for me. I usually only wear mascara during daytime, no eye shadow so this is just right for me. You can find swatch posts on line and get an idea


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> At Macy's today





Love your outfit! My favorite colors!
And love Ms. pocket satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Inspired by Mia Borsa's new Dark Gray Satchel, I have loaded up her sister, Miss ivy Pebbled Dome Satchel for today.
> 
> View attachment 2760985




Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> NAC - that is just hawwwt the color combo is TDF
> I wish she was a lil larger for  mama!!!! I love me some pebbled leather





GF, you should get the domed buckle satchel or Smith in Dillen! I've seen them at the outlets!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My favorite handbag I own is my regular flo in natural. I always say that my reg ocean flo is my second, and it it, but I think this one has crept up there with it. I never thought I would love a bold, hot pink color, let alone on a handbag, so much. Plus his leather is gorgeous. By my standards in regards to smoothness, if my leather on my natural is a 10, the leather on this violet would be a 9, poor ocean flo would be 4 or 5, but he is pebbled and proud. Anyways, enough ramble. The position of the sun in the sky made pictures difficult this time because I kept casting my shadow on him. I tried contorting my arm to get him whipped around into the sunlight but didn't turn out so good. Maybe I should get a nice chair to set my bags on for their outdoors photo shoots.
> 
> View attachment 2761117
> 
> View attachment 2761118
> 
> View attachment 2761119
> 
> View attachment 2761120




These pics (and Mr. Clayton's) are making me consider getting a second bag in violet...not good


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> GF, you should get the domed buckle satchel or Smith in Dillen! I've seen them at the outlets!


 

hmmmm domed would work work let me call !!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is really, really good if you like all your lashes to be coated and pronounced. A little tricky to work with when you first get it, but after a couple of times- perfect for me. I usually only wear mascara during daytime, no eye shadow so this is just right for me. You can find swatch posts on line and get an idea



I will have to try it.  I have two tubes of IT cosmetics mascara to use up though, because I bought a 3 pack from QVC a couple months ago, so it might be awhile.  I'll look at the swatch posts online though.  Thanks.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> These pics (and Mr. Clayton's) are making me consider getting a second bag in violet...not good



Dooooo itttttttttt! 

I absolutely love your violet satchel with pockets!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!!

Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110


Beautiful


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110



Love it, another one I want


----------



## houstonm2198

Mr. Grey with me at work today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> One of my favorites! Fraternal twins!


Me too!  Thanks!!  Yay for Fraternal Twins!



MaryBel said:


> Love it!


Thanks!  Me too!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love it, another one I want



Thanks!  I love how pebbled the leather looks on the Dillen.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.





Beautiful!!  Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Pippi Jr!!!   Ivy is one of my favorite colors in a bag.





Pippi Jr!  Love it - I'll have to remember that name, lol.



MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have to call you on this!      I just put my full size iPad in Pippi with no problem.    (But the bag still isn't big enough for C4C, lol.)



Cool!  I didn't try mine in Miss Ivy - I didn't think it would fit.  I'm glad it does fit.



Springer said:


> It's gorgeous! I am loving this style of bag!


Thanks!  Me too!  I keep stalking QVC to see if they get the Dark Gray or Aqua back in  stock, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.




Just handsome!! That's such a beautiful grey.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.





So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.



Be still my heart!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pippi and I are headed to Macy's.   We have to make a return.


----------



## Springer

Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.


----------



## lovethatduck

Flawless!


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> 
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373



I need something that smells this good!  My Coach Madison Hobo smells great, but it's heavy on me so I haven't been excited to get it back out.  I will soon though.  I need something light, easy to carry, that smells this good!


----------



## Springer

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110



Love this bag! Wish I had got mine in the black instead of the cobalt!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Flawless!



Thank you Madame! If I was a peacock, my tail would be full plumage whenever I carry him!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> I need something that smells this good!  My Coach Madison Hobo smells great, but it's heavy on me so I haven't been excited to get it back out.  I will soon though.  I need something light, easy to carry, that smells this good!



All my leather Dooney's have a good leather smell but there is something about my natural that it's stronger. My husband even notices and he loves it and that says a lot. For those who love the leather smell, it's intoxicating.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.


Lovelllly


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux


Looking good


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux



I love your new pink flo! She is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> Today is the lovely Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> 
> View attachment 2762108
> 
> View attachment 2762109
> 
> View attachment 2762110




Great looking Dillen!  TGIF!


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looking good







Springer said:


> I love your new pink flo! She is so pretty!



Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.




Another gray beauty! Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> 
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373




So gorgeous! I hear you on the air freshener thing GF!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux





Gorgeous!
Love how Ms. Pink goes so well with your lovely outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux




So pretty! They had a couple pink small satchels and I think a reg size one at the outlet today


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472





OMG


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Love this bag! Wish I had got mine in the black instead of the cobalt!





Thanks!  Cobalt would be beautiful.  But then I love anything blue....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux


I love the baby pink.  So soft and feminine looking - it's a happy color to me.  And she looks great on you and with your outfit.



Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472





Beautiful, just beautiful!  Looking at this picture after looking at gatorgirl07's baby pink Flo, shows the contrast in the two colors very well.  You can really see the purple undertones in your Kingston.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Great looking Dillen!  TGIF!





Thanks!  I agree.  I love how pebbled the Dillen looks and the black will be a great all around color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! They had a couple pink small satchels and I think a reg size one at the outlet today



They didn't have the reg or I prob would've gotten her for the room.  Everything fits in the small, but just barely with an inch to spare


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472



Gorgeous violet! How I do love this color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> 
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373



Fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux


Great color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472


    Gorgeous.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> You guys have intrigued me with this mascara.  Now it will have to be the next one I try.



Ladies, just got back from ULTA. At the register they now have a gift set. For a dollar more (24$), you get a full size mascara, a travel size they're real push up eye liner and a small packet of eye make up remover. The travel size liner is big enough to last a while. I tried it in the car, as soon as I got out. It is amazing, very easy to use.

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.





Springer said:


> Gorgeous violet! How I do love this color!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!  Looking at this picture after looking at gatorgirl07's baby pink Flo, shows the contrast in the two colors very well.  You can really see the purple undertones in your Kingston.





MaryBel said:


> OMG




Thanks Ladies!!!   I love the fainting emoji. He's so cute!


----------



## Nebo

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.





Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> 
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373







gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux





Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472



Such beauties are out today, ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, just got back from ULTA. At the register they now have a gift set. For a dollar more (24$), you get a full size mascara, a travel size they're real push up eye liner and a small packet of eye make up remover. The travel size liner is big enough to last a while. I tried it in the car, as soon as I got out. It is amazing, very easy to use.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.



Thanks Nebo.  I think a trip to Ulta is in order.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Such beauties are out today, ladies!



Thanks Nebo


----------



## Vicmarie

Small grey flo . My first time out with her !


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !



Looking pretty, lady! Are those CK thong sandals?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !



I absolutely love your outfit and miss gray flo looks right at home.  I think it was meant to be.  I have a new found love for gray!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !




I love your whole outfit. Small gray flo just got added to my list.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !



Awesome!!! And I like how you match her!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> Fun
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !


 
Looks  like fun outing.   Easy breezy.&#128526;

Those greys go so well together--including the pedi. &#128133;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !



Yay!   You took the plastic off!!      She looks great on you.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Ladies, just got back from ULTA. At the register they now have a gift set. For a dollar more (24$), you get a full size mascara, a travel size they're real push up eye liner and a small packet of eye make up remover. The travel size liner is big enough to last a while. I tried it in the car, as soon as I got out. It is amazing, very easy to use.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.



We were off topic first. You are helping......


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !




Spectacular!! Love it, love it, love it. 
I saw your video. You and your hubby are such a funny and cute YouTube reveal bag team. Lol. And I totally understood your initial disappointment in the bag. Even though now it's turned to love. (You need to do an update video, if you haven't already.) But I was like that when I got my Taupe Flo Satchel. I was finding all the flaws then I lost sight of them. 
Anyway - love this look and your new bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks all ! I am actually loving this small size . I like how the large looks on paper, but the small is not heavy in my opinion and just perfect for all my belongings ! Usually all my stuff is cartwheeling inside the large . I'm glad I went with the small !


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks all ! I am actually loving this small size . I like how the large looks on paper, but the small is not heavy in my opinion and just perfect for all my belongings ! Usually all my stuff is cartwheeling inside the large . I'm glad I went with the small !



Yep, exactly how I feel. I love the look of large, but for wear- small works better. The way it carries, entry and all my things being more organized. They are swimming in the large one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Yep, exactly how I feel. I love the look of large, but for wear- small works better. The way it carries, entry and all my things being more organized. They are swimming in the large one.



Ditto!


----------



## hopi

houstonm2198 said:


> Mr. Grey with me at work today.



That Buckley is such a beautiful bag in any color............. LOVE it in Grey!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Heading to the clubs in NYC for the bachelorette party


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heading to the clubs in NYC for the bachelorette party



Oohhhh how exciting! Love the pink and black look.  Have fun GG!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heading to the clubs in NYC for the bachelorette party



I also love pink and black together - just perfect -  you are livin' the life!!
Have fun!


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !



Beautiful!!!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. *Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> *
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373




Beautiful bag, I think this is the one that started it all.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Violet Kingston. She came along for the ride to the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2762472



Gorgeous!!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel at men's warehouse picking up DS tux



Baby pink is seeing the big apple.. 
love the way she brings out the pinks in your blouse


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> Today is regular natural flo. Wish I could bottle up his smell and use it as air freshener.
> 
> View attachment 2762371
> 
> View attachment 2762372
> 
> View attachment 2762373




Strikingly beautiful leather, looks so good worn in.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2762769
> 
> 
> Small grey flo . My first time out with her !




Looks great. I move this color


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heading to the clubs in NYC for the bachelorette party



Looking awesome!


----------



## vanhornink

I havent been on much at all this week because show's have started to come on, LOVE all the pics ladies of all the gorgeous bags....still using my black small flo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heading to the clubs in NYC for the bachelorette party




Beautiful!  Have fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.
> View attachment 2763259
> 
> View attachment 2763262
> 
> View attachment 2763263




Such a beautiful color! The butterfly looks perfect in there. Have fun at the festival


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Such a beautiful color! The butterfly looks perfect in there. Have fun at the festival




Thanks!! It's a beautiful day for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.
> View attachment 2763259
> 
> View attachment 2763262
> 
> View attachment 2763263



Gorgeous! Looks like she has an excellent arm drop too!!! Love the butterfly!


----------



## Nebo

NAC, very pretty! 
MB, yeeei, she is out and about! Looking very beautiful!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.



She's beautiful! Looks so soft and squishy! I really love this Chelsea style


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.




Too beautiful for words!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.


Booootful


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.




Oh my goodness !!! &#128525;&#128525; perfect fall bag ! Makes me wanna carry my chestnut while holding a pumpkin spice latte and pumpkin pie with a scarf around my neck


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my goodness !!! &#128525;&#128525; perfect fall bag ! Makes me wanna carry my chestnut while holding a pumpkin spice latte and pumpkin pie with a scarf around my neck




This!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.
> View attachment 2763259
> 
> View attachment 2763262
> 
> View attachment 2763263



Love the Lex, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> MB, yeeei, she is out and about! Looking very beautiful!





Springer said:


> She's beautiful! Looks so soft and squishy! I really love this Chelsea style





Twoboyz said:


> Too beautiful for words!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booootful





Vicmarie said:


> Oh my goodness !!! &#128525;&#128525; perfect fall bag ! Makes me wanna carry my chestnut while holding a pumpkin spice latte and pumpkin pie with a scarf around my neck



Thanks, everyone.  I pulled her out and said, "this is the day."      Love this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.




Beautiful! Such a rich color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the Lex, NAC.




Thanks!  It's really lightweight and easy to carry.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  It's really lightweight and easy to carry.



BTW NAC, I love your new profile picture!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> BTW NAC, I love your new profile picture!





Me too!  You inspired Miss Violet's purchase. I thought is was time for a picture change.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed to Niagara falls with DS and DM carrying my new madras (in case I get soaked!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Your new madras is so colorful!   Have fun, GG!


----------



## lisa.nickel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Niagara falls with DS and DM carrying my new madras (in case I get soaked!)




Such happy colors.


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.
> View attachment 2763259
> 
> View attachment 2763262
> 
> View attachment 2763263




Looks like a great bag for a festival,


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.




This is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Niagara falls with DS and DM carrying my new madras (in case I get soaked!)




Great choice! It's so pretty and colorful. Cute outfit too! Hope
You had a fun day.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Niagara falls with DS and DM carrying my new madras (in case I get soaked!)



Such a pretty bag, so jelly on the trip! Hope it's a great time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol



Hospital?  I hope everything is okay?  

BTW, I completely understand about not putting baby in a corner, lol. What were they thinking?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Niagara falls with DS and DM carrying my new madras (in case I get soaked!)



How fun!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol




Hope everything is okay GG. I agree, nobody puts baby in the corner or the closet!! She must be seen!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol



  Are you ok, darling? Or just some check up's?  : hugs:


----------



## Vicmarie

I agree ., I Really hope everything is ok !


----------



## Vicmarie

Gonna give salmon a chance today !


----------



## jenn805

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !



Love this color : )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !




Girlfriend!!!!??? Hot!!!... I love it. She looks great on you. I'm glad you decided to bring her out.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol



I hope everything is ok G. Thinking about ya.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol



Hope everything is OK, GG.  Let us know how you are.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !



Cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !




You look great with miss salmon! Love the outfit....and those shoes....hawt!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> I agree ., I Really hope everything is ok !




Me too,  hope you're ok, GG.


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !



Lookin' good, last days of summer.


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Even in the hospital she still makes me smile  they keep trying to put her in the closet... No no no...nobody puts baby in the corner!  lol



Girl
What is going on here, please update and let us know all is well.


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !



Looking great!!
Ms Salmon will get lots of double takes


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed for a day trip to a local festival and have Aqua Lexington Shopper loaded and ready to roll. This is the small. Butterfly fob is another Walmart find.
> View attachment 2763259
> 
> View attachment 2763262
> 
> View attachment 2763263



Ms Lexie
Low maintenance, easy carry & pretty


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.



She screams fall and I am just plain stunning


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol 

I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.  

I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children  

I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe *it will allow me to raise my children  *
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into



GG 
That is the most important thing in life you will ever do.
It is the perfect reason to strive to be healthy.
You have to remember what Simba said to Mufasa
"You said you would always be here."

You will catch up with here when you can.
Many of us have stepped away for lots of reasons but come back when we are free.
Glad that you got back to us and things are looking okay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> GG
> That is the most important thing in life you will ever do.
> It is the perfect reason to strive to be healthy.
> You have to remember what Simba said to Mufasa
> "You said you would always be here."
> 
> You will catch up with here when you can.
> Many of us have stepped away for lots of reasons but come back when we are free.
> Glad that you got back to us and things are looking okay.


 

+1
You need to focus on yourself.  In the big scheme of things - a forum is not the most important thing -  your health and your family are.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> Looks like a great bag for a festival,


 
I agree!  Such a fun color and easy to carry.



hopi said:


> Ms Lexie
> Low maintenance, easy carry & pretty


 
So true!  The two outside pockets were so handy for my phone and keys.  Definitely easy carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2764352
> 
> 
> Gonna give salmon a chance today !


 

Miss Salmon looks great on you!  Love the outfit and shoes, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into



  Take care of yourself, ladybug.


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into



GG so sorry you are not well.  We love you!  Feel better soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into




I'm with the rest of there ladies here. Take care of yourself. I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Will be thinking about you lots.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with Bone Flo


----------



## G.Allyn

One of my favorite bags.  Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

nutsaboutcoach said:


> starting the work week with bone flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063


 

yum


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063



Beautiful : )


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063




A good way to start the week. Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yum





LOL, yes, she certainly is!



jenn805 said:


> Beautiful : )





Thanks!  I love the warm tones in this color.  




Twoboyz said:


> A good way to start the week. Beautiful!





Thanks, I agree!  Something pretty to look at while I'm at work.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145





Beautiful!  She doesn't have to match - I love the pop of color she adds to your outfit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145


 

Sunshine it does match - POP of color!!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063




So pretty!


----------



## lisa.nickel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145




Great pop of color


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into




Hey GG,
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Take care of yourself. That's the most important thing. We'll be here whenever you can come back. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145





Love it!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063



That's the way to start on a Monday!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but *I felt like carrying her*. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145



Who wouldn't?????
She's a beauty


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063


Beautiful!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145


   Fabulous!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145



You sure are toting her around a lot lately my friend.  I guess we know who the new favorite is.    You are looking very nice today.  I think she looks great with the outfit.  Nothing wrong with a splash of color! Have a great day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> So pretty!




Thanks!  I really like the warmth of this color.



hopi said:


> That's the way to start on a Monday!!




I agree! Makes me smile looking at her. 



MiaBorsa said:


> *Beautiful!*
> Fabulous!




Thanks!  I'm so happy I got her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You sure are toting her around a lot lately my friend.  I guess we know who the new favorite is.    You are looking very nice today.  I think she looks great with the outfit.  Nothing wrong with a splash of color! Have a great day.




Lol... Yes, I've pretty much abandoned my satchels for this one lately. I've got to get a couple more if the Clay in classic colors. I'm shooting for black and it's a toss up between TMoro/Natural/Chestnut.


----------



## lovethatduck

It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.




Love baby pink anything!!. Never saw this bag before and she is a such a pretty little beauty. Would love to taste the cake


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.





What a pretty color!  Travel safe!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Finally carried Ms. Vanessa after spending a week debating on whether or not I would take her back to D&B.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally carried Ms. Vanessa after spending a week debating on whether or not I would take her back to D&B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765476





Pretty!


I have to ask - where did you find the cute squirrel hand sanitizer holder?


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> I have to ask - where did you find the cute squirrel hand sanitizer holder?




Thank you! I found it at Bath and Body Works last year around this time. A sales associate said she thinks the "Fall" animals would be out soon (if they aren't already out now).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you! I found it at Bath and Body Works last year around this time. A sales associate said she thinks the "Fall" animals would be out soon (if they aren't already out now).





Okay, thank you!!  Time for a trip to Bath and Body Works.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.





beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally carried Ms. Vanessa after spending a week debating on whether or not I would take her back to D&B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765476



Gorgeous bags, ladies.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, thank you!!  Time for a trip to Bath and Body Works.




Hopefully they have them out now. Great accessory to any bag!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies.




Thank you!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063


Lovely!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145


Lookin' good GF!


lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.



Oh this is a beauty!


----------



## CatePNW

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you! I found it at Bath and Body Works last year around this time. A sales associate said she thinks the "Fall" animals would be out soon (if they aren't already out now).



My BBW had ONE of these squirrels a few weeks ago.  They had an odd assortment of these rubber things, so I think they do sell pretty quickly.  It looks cute on your signature bag!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

CatePNW said:


> My BBW had ONE of these squirrels a few weeks ago.  They had an odd assortment of these rubber things, so I think they do sell pretty quickly.  It looks cute on your signature bag!




Thanks Cate!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.


Color twins


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.




Very cute baby pink, and the cake sounds TDF! Have a safe trip


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally carried Ms. Vanessa after spending a week debating on whether or not I would take her back to D&B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765476




Beautiful! I bet you're loving finally being able to take her out! The squirrel is really cute. Love it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I bet you're loving finally being able to take her out! The squirrel is really cute. Love it.




I am! I really wish I didn't stress so much at the beginning when I should have been enjoying the bag. Definitely loving all the space and the fact that it rained today and she still looks amazing is a bonus.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vanhornink

Great bags ladies..


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063



Gorgeous bag! Love the color!


----------



## CanineGypsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Feelin' like fall!!    Miss Chelsea in chestnut florentine.



Wow....yummy! Love them both! I need that wallet! Waiting on a chestnut myself amd that wallet would be perfect.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



Just love that sand satchel.  I know I want this bag.&#128522;

Does the florentine come in this color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Just love that sand satchel.  I know I want this bag.&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Does the florentine come in this color?


 


thanks LTD - hmmmm I dont think Florentine has this color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

lovethatduck said:


> Just love that sand satchel.  I know I want this bag.&#128522;
> 
> Does the florentine come in this color?



I think the closest Florentine color would be natural


----------



## lovethatduck

My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?

I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.


 
wowowow  i only take one with me


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



Gorgeous!!   (And the bag ain't bad, either!!  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.



LOL.  You really know how to pack, girl.




crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowowow  i only take one with me


Me, too.  But it takes me DAYS to decide which one!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   (And the bag ain't bad, either!!  )


 

Thanks BOO


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love the color!


Thank you!  I love how warm the bone looks on the Flo Satchel







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel


Pretty!  That's a great color.




lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.





Wow!  I only bring one bag on a trip - I don't want to have to keep track of more than one, lol.  But all of yours are beautiful!  Love the yellow on the Russel.  


Have a safe trip!


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thanks LTD - hmmmm I dont think Florentine has this color.



Then Dillen it must be!

Just love this color--nothing that distracts or detracts from that beautiful monochrome.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel




You look great C! Beautiful Dillen


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.




Love the yellow and salmon! Now that's packing! Haha Who needs clothes? Lol. Looks like it's going to be a great trip. Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I love how warm the bone looks on the Flo Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  That's a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You look great C! Beautiful Dillen


 

Thanks T


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I love how warm the bone looks on the Flo Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  That's a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I only bring one bag on a trip - I don't want to have to keep track of more than one, lol.  But all of yours are beautiful!  Love the yellow on the Russel.
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip![/QUOTEcounter to
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I tried to leave the pink foldover behind but she just wouldn't have it. I ended up toting her along to the check-in to weigh in, then slipping her back in after we weighed in at 43 lbs.
> 
> I'm so pleased I got all the girls on board.&#128516;


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel


Beautiful!


lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.


Wow what a packing job!  Lovely bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks E


----------



## lisa.nickel

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.




Very pretty pink, long arm wave as I'm in NorCal too. About 40 minutes from San Francisco. Have a safe trip to the city and back.


----------



## lovethatduck

lisa.nickel said:


> Very pretty pink, long arm wave as I'm in NorCal too. About 40 minutes from San Francisco. Have a safe trip to the city and back.



Thank you very much!


----------



## CanineGypsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



Beautiful bag......looks great on you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CanineGypsy said:


> Beautiful bag......looks great on you.


 
thank you


----------



## CanineGypsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thank you



You are welcome.


----------



## snsaundersva

Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> It's my baby pink flap foldover. Across the bridge into SF to pick chocolate mousse rum cake (Fedora), then back across to cook last meals for first son and son before I leave for LaGuardia tomorrow.  Overcast IN SF today.



Absolutely gorgeous LTD!!!!! I love it! How does it carry? It looks like she would have lots of room!


----------



## Springer

beyondtheoldme said:


> Finally carried Ms. Vanessa after spending a week debating on whether or not I would take her back to D&B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765476



Love the 1975 biscuit! I would love to have a vanessa! The squirrel is adorable.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



That dillen is TDF!!! It's like the Dillen version of the natural florentine without the worry. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lovethatduck

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???


This is part of the cabbage rose collection,  I believe--the satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> That dillen is TDF!!! It's like the Dillen version of the natural florentine without the worry. Gorgeous bag!


 
Thank you -and yes WITHOUT worries -!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel




Sand is so beautiful. I struggled so much with this color and Taupe. 

You rockin it as always pookie tookie


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.



Whoa now that's what I call creative packing! I assume this is because you will be going on a plane? I'm glad you were able to get them all in and take them with you, or did you have to leave any?


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Bone Flo
> 
> View attachment 2765063



Your bone satchel is so gorgeous. I love the contrast of the stitching on the handles. I really missed out on not getting that color!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145



The clayton is such a perfect bag. Yours is gorgeous in the ocean! Hopefully I will be able to snag one in denim or marine when/if they go on clearance in a few months.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you very much!



Have a safe trip LTD!!!! Don't get into any trouble!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous LVD!!!!! I love it! How does it carry? It looks like she would have lots of room!



Good morning,  Springer!

She's got pockets galore. Two front flap pockets, 1 zipped back  pocket, the standard interior pockets, and ... that foldover flap is one huge zipped pocket, running the entire width and length of the bag.

The one drawback is that this bag has NO FRONT CLOSURE. So that flap is essential unsecured.   You can carry it against the body, and stow valuables and important stuff in the zipped foldover, which I do.

It's not as large as the satchel, it's crossbody.  

I love the color--seems to me that the pink has a splash of yellow, and I like that the flap pockets do not have contrasting stitching.


----------



## Springer

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???



Very pretty bag! She has a lot more room than she looks doesn't she? I have a satchel I think is the same size and shape as this one in the DB 1975 signature white multi and his looks are deceiving. I can fit so much into that bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Me, too.  But it takes me DAYS to decide which one!!




Me three, well kind of, I always take one big tote as my personal item and a small purse inside. I like to leave room for the ones I'll probably bring back...I always say that new purses make fantastic souvenirs, don't you think?


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Springer said:


> Love the 1975 biscuit! I would love to have a vanessa! The squirrel is adorable.




Thank you Springer!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel




I have the Dillen Satchel on my wish list and now I know I will be purchasing the color sand! Gorgeous bag and such a great neutral.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Your bone satchel is so gorgeous. I love the contrast of the stitching on the handles. I really missed out on not getting that color!





Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  You really know how to pack, girl.
> 
> 
> *
> Me, too.  But it takes me DAYS to decide which one!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Me three, well kind o*f, I always take one big tote as my personal item and a small purse inside. I like to leave room for the ones I'll probably bring back...I always say that new purses make fantastic souvenirs, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm facing a similar dilemma for our getaway this weekend.  Mind you, we're driving and not flying, but I'm trying to decide what bag to carry that will be comfortable, not too heavy, preferably shoulder carry, and if needed, can hold my ipad.
> 
> 
> It's only two day, so I only want to take one bag.  Decisions......decisions....... Time to go shopping in my closet, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Shopping with my pink small flo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo





So pretty!  Love this pink - so soft and feminine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo




She looks so beautiful. Such a nice shade of pink.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Ocean Clay today for just a splash of color. She really doesn't match but I felt like carrying her. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765145



You look lovely.  Black and grey coordinates with any color. Beautiful bag!


----------



## lisa.nickel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo




So cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> I have the Dillen Satchel on my wish list and now I know I will be purchasing the color sand! Gorgeous bag and such a great neutral.


Thank you. It is a must have color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sand is so beautiful. I struggled so much with this color and Taupe.
> 
> You rockin it as always pookie tookie


Lololol pookie tookie. U cray


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo


So pruddddy


----------



## Twoboyz

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???




Very pretty! I think someone already commented that it's the Cabbage Rose Coated Cotton Satchel. Enjoy


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo



Ooh, you had to get a sweet in a pink package too....LOL!  Very pretty.  I love the Lemon Pound Cake!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo




All prim and proper in the shopping cart.... So cute!


----------



## CatePNW

Today.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm facing a similar dilemma for our getaway this weekend.  Mind you, we're driving and not flying, but I'm trying to decide what bag to carry that will be comfortable, not too heavy, preferably shoulder carry, and if needed, can hold my ipad.
> 
> 
> It's only two day, so I only want to take one bag.  Decisions......decisions....... Time to go shopping in my closet, lol.



Do you have a Madison Hobo?  That fits a lot, but also looks good with hardly anything in it.  I've taken mine on weekend trips and stuff my tablet in there when I need it.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 2766411




Looks pretty with the owl charm. Very nice bag.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You really know how to pack, girl.
> 
> 
> *
> Me, too.  But it takes me DAYS to decide which one!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm facing a similar dilemma for our getaway this weekend.  Mind you, we're driving and not flying, but I'm trying to decide what bag to carry that will be comfortable, not too heavy, preferably shoulder carry, and if needed, can hold my ipad.
> 
> 
> It's only two day, so I only want to take one bag.  Decisions......decisions....... Time to go shopping in my closet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like taking a medium bag, preferably a tote, so I can even put small things that you might need on the shopping trip and small items you buy so I don't have to worry about another shopping bag.
> 
> 
> I suggest one of the coach saffiano E/W totes!
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



Love the Dillen in Sand and your blouse is darling , You look great!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo



 Are you still in New York?


----------



## hopi

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???[/QU
> 
> Cute pattern, coated cotten, so light and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> CatePNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> View attachment 2766411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still kicking myself for not getting something from that great flash sale.
> Lovin the cranberry.
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.



 Too funny, well you beat me for most bags ever carried.
I always put my bags at the bottom and cover them with a pillowcase, it's not that I don't trust the TSA


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies... been a lil preoccupied lol
> 
> I think I'm ok. My heart doesn't like me anymore... it just can't handle the excitement of all of these new bags  we are currently in mediation negotiating the new terms of our relationship.
> 
> I have promised never to eat another living thing again and maybe it will allow me to raise my children
> 
> I may not be much of an active member of the forums anymore, but I'll check in from time to time and see what trouble you all have gotten into





hopi said:


> GG
> That is the most important thing in life you will ever do.
> It is the perfect reason to strive to be healthy.
> You have to remember what Simba said to Mufasa
> "You said you would always be here."
> 
> You will catch up with here when you can.
> Many of us have stepped away for lots of reasons but come back when we are free.
> Glad that you got back to us and things are looking okay.



ITA!

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Praying for a quick and  healthy recovery.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Love this pink - so soft and feminine.



I wish the pic had come out more true........this color is vibrant and a more blue based pink.  it's gorgeous


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Are you still in New York?



No.  We drove 13 hours Sunday night and got home very early Mon morning


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, you had to get a sweet in a pink package too....LOL!  Very pretty.  I love the Lemon Pound Cake!



Wow!  You must be a starbucks buff like me if you know what is in the packages.  I don't remember putting it, but yes, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> All prim and proper in the shopping cart.... So cute!



I don't know about the 'prim and proper' part.  We just finish having an issue with the customer behind us.......


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Wow!  You must be a starbucks buff like me if you know what is in the packages.  I don't remember putting it, but yes, it was DELICIOUS!



Was it really Lemon Pound Cake?!?  I just recognized the bag and mentioned my first choice of their goodies!  And yes, I always have my Starbucks gold card loaded and ready. I like espressos from most places, but you can find Starbucks everywhere!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> Was it really Lemon Pound Cake?!?  I just recognized the bag and mentioned my first choice of their goodies!  And yes, I always have my Starbucks gold card loaded and ready. I like espressos from most places, but you can find Starbucks everywhere!



Yes, the lemon pound cake is the only treat I really like from them.  I like to get the strawberries and creme frap, and I always have my gold card with me.  In fact, I use the app most of the time since I get more stars that way


----------



## elbgrl

Love the Starbucks Lemon Pound Cake!  Love it so much I make it at home from a copycat recipe I found on Pinterest!

GG your pink beauty is gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???



Love the cabbage rose - it's on my to get list!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Love the Starbucks Lemon Pound Cake!  Love it so much I make it at home from a copycat recipe I found on Pinterest!
> 
> GG your pink beauty is gorgeous!



Rosie, you may have to share your recipe,  I spent a lot on these little pieces of cake


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes, the lemon pound cake is the only treat I really like from them.  I like to get the strawberries and creme frap, and I always have my gold card with me.  In fact, I use the app most of the time since I get more stars that way



Love the app!  I don't have it now though since they don't make it for Windows phone, but DH has it for when we are out together.  



elbgrl said:


> Love the Starbucks Lemon Pound Cake!  Love it so much I make it at home from a copycat recipe I found on Pinterest!
> 
> GG your pink beauty is gorgeous!



Going to look for that recipe later! 



snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???


 
That is pretty!  I'm not usually into the florals, but I do like this one with the dark brown leather trim.


----------



## elbgrl

I will try to copy & paste the recipe to the off topic thread


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> I will try to copy & paste the recipe to the off topic thread



Yay!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't know about the 'prim and proper' part.  We just finish having an issue with the customer behind us.......




Hahahahha rotflmao! Too funny.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Hahahahha rotflmao! Too funny.



People always try to act up in Starbucks on the barrista.  I can't understand why they act that way.


----------



## elbgrl

snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???



OK, I'm such a sucker, Ijust ordered this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 2766411



Very pretty!  I love how the Owl sparkles against the color of the bag. 



CatePNW said:


> Do you have a Madison Hobo?  That fits a lot, but also looks good with hardly anything in it.  I've taken mine on weekend trips and stuff my tablet in there when I need it.



Believe it or not, I don't have a Madison Hobo, lol.   I think once I decide what clothes I'm taking, the bag choice will get easier.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> People always try to act up in Starbucks on the barrista.  I can't understand why they act that way.




Yeah I can't understand it when I see anyone being rude. It's sad.


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo



I love your pink flo!!!!!!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 2766411



Pretty bag and the owl is such a perfect touch!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Was it really Lemon Pound Cake?!?  I just recognized the bag and mentioned my first choice of their goodies!  And yes, I always have my Starbucks gold card loaded and ready. I like espressos from most places, but you can find Starbucks everywhere!



This makes me so jealous. The nearest Starbucks to me is 40 minutes away. 

>

Man I love Starbucks.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



Love this bag and color.

Looks great on you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag and color.
> 
> Looks great on you.


 

Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> This makes me so jealous. The nearest Starbucks to me is 40 minutes away.
> 
> >
> 
> Man I love Starbucks.



That would make me cry if they were so far from me.  Mc Donalds does a pretty decent dupe of their drinks, but its not the same


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> That would make me cry if they were so far from me.  Mc Donalds does a pretty decent dupe of their drinks, but its not the same




I used to loooovvvveeeee McDonalds caramel frappes! When I found out they had 550 calories, 23 grams of fat, and 71 grams of sugar I stopped drinking them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I used to loooovvvveeeee McDonalds caramel frappes! When I found out they had 550 calories, 23 grams of fat, and 71 grams of sugar I stopped drinking them.



I figured they would be high.  It is a VERY sweet drink


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I figured they would be high.  It is a VERY sweet drink




My favorite....unfortunately


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> My favorite....unfortunately



Mine too.  I guess that's why I only hit Starbucks once a week or two


----------



## CanineGypsy

Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And I moved right in.


----------



## Twoboyz

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.




Beautiful!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.



<--so jelly (to quote my school kids. .....they would be so proud!  Lol).  I can't wait to find my perfect chestnut bag.


----------



## CanineGypsy

gatorgirl07 said:


> <--so jelly (to quote my school kids. .....they would be so proud!  Lol).  I can't wait to find my perfect chestnut bag.



Keep looking...she is out there. I think almost any flo  bag in this color would be perfect. Good luck finding her.


----------



## CanineGypsy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CanineGypsy said:


> Keep looking...she is out there. I think almost any flo  bag in this color would be perfect. Good luck finding her.



Thanks


----------



## CanineGypsy

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks



You are welcome.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.





Gorgeous!!  Chestnut is definitely on my color wish list.


----------



## hopi

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And* I moved right in.*


*
*

I can see why, she is a stunner - Bristol is amazing in chestnut.
congrats - great choice


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!!  Chestnut is definitely on my color wish list.



Thank you! Love this color more and more.


----------



## CanineGypsy

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> I can see why, she is a stunner - Bristol is amazing in chestnut.
> congrats - great choice



Thank you! So many beautiful colors in the Bristol.....but for me....it was an easy choice. Love her!


----------



## SEWDimples

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.


 

Gorgeous! 

Congrats!


----------



## CanineGypsy

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## msmiscl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo


I'm thinking about getting a small flo satchel in baby pink  Would you say the picture is accurate to its actual color (or it's brighter in person)? Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

msmiscl said:


> I'm thinking about getting a small flo satchel in baby pink  Would you say the picture is accurate to its actual color (or it's brighter in person)? Thanks!



It is a little bit brighter than the pic......more vibrant.  This color is gorgeous and you won't be dissappointed.  I can try to take a pic in the sunlight if you want.  It is normally more true to color


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> My favorite....unfortunately


 
+1  my favorite too, and I don't care about calories...LOL


----------



## cheidel

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.


 
Very pretty, the chestnut is a lovely color!!!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Sand Dillen II Satchel



You always look so good, boo. Love that sand. That color in a small size needs me 



lovethatduck said:


> My mustard yellow, DB embossed, retro medium russel.  Putting her through the wringer--she's stuffed. That's the salmon riding piggy back.  I managed three Dooneys in my suitcase (the Vanessa, the Sohie hobo, and the pink flap foldover) and still come under the weight limit.  That makes 5 large bags.  Who needs clothes?
> 
> I added tisue paper, and clear plastic bag to make sure these bags don't comingle colors.  Probably unnecessary,  but just not taking any chances.



Wooh, come and pack my suitcases  Did you forget to take the rubber bands of the pink one when you went to pick up your rum cake ? 



snsaundersva said:


> Carrying this baby today. Someone help me with this name....I know it's D & B but which one???



This bag is so pretty!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Shopping with my pink small flo



Pretty in pink!



Twoboyz said:


> I used to loooovvvveeeee McDonalds caramel frappes! When I found out they had 550 calories, 23 grams of fat, and 71 grams of sugar I stopped drinking them.



We love Panera. And I slipped in to a habit of ordering the triple  berry scone, every time we where there. I almost choked on it when I noticed, FOR THE FIRST TIME, that a small triangle of perfection has enough calories and fat as my entire meal! Now I make them at home- healtified version.



CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.



Chestnut is a gorgeous color!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.



Awesome bag and color. Congrats!!!!


----------



## CanineGypsy

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, the chestnut is a lovely color!!!



Thanks! I agree.....the color is very lovely.


----------



## CanineGypsy

Nebo said:


> Chestnut is a gorgeous color!



Yes, very rich and expensive looking and yet so cozy and comfy too.


----------



## CanineGypsy

FlorentineQuack said:


> Awesome bag and color. Congrats!!!!



Thank you! It is a yummy brown color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Python today!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907





MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!



These are both beautiful!

Sarah has been closet diving again!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!



The bag looks brand new--Dooney does embossed python so well.

I have the denim python satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> These are both beautiful!
> 
> Sarah has been closet diving again!


    I need to closet dive and quit buying.  





lovethatduck said:


> The bag looks brand new--Dooney does embossed python so well.
> 
> I have the denim python satchel.


  Thanks girlie.  I am so particular with my bags that they all look new.     (Besides spending most of their lives stuffed and sleeping in a dust cover, lol.)


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907



Your ocean is always so gorgeous and takes perfect pictures! You snagged a really good bag with that one! Of course I am partial to ocean. I think I'll go change into my ocean flo or ocean satchel with pockets!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!



Pretty bag!


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!





Be still my heart!  That is one gorgeous puppy there!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> These are both beautiful!
> 
> Sarah has been closet diving again!





Thanks!!



Springer said:


> Your ocean is always so gorgeous and takes perfect pictures! You snagged a really good bag with that one! Of course I am partial to ocean. I think I'll go change into my ocean flo or ocean satchel with pockets!





Thank you!!  Seeing everyone's pictures here influence me greatly in bag purchases.  That's how I ended up with Ocean Flo and Violet Flo.  I hope you post pics of which bag you change in to.  I love pictures.



CanineGypsy said:


> Gorgeous bag!





Thank you!  I've been drooling over your Chestnut Bristol.  I am THIS close to ordering that one from QVC.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907




Isn't it just so fun to carry??


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Isn't it just so fun to carry??





Yes!  So easy to carry on the arm or on the shoulder.  I am totally smitten with this bag.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!



This line (  EW sac) is the prettiest in python. Very cute bag!

NAC, you OB is lovely! I love that color. If I would get it again, it would be in a small satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907




So beautiful! You look great with her in your mod shot too


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!




I love Python! You're so right, Dooney does it so well. I almost placed an order for one of those new little hobos that QVC had on recently, but I restrained myself.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Pretty bag!


Thanks, Springer!




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!  That is one gorgeous puppy there!!


  Thank you!




Nebo said:


> This line (  EW sac) is the prettiest in python. Very cute bag!


 Thanks, girlie!   How's the vacation prep going?




Twoboyz said:


> I love Python! You're so right, Dooney does it so well. I almost placed an order for one of those new little hobos that QVC had on recently, but I restrained myself.


  I admire your restraint!!  (Wish I had some.)      Thanks, TB.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!





Love your python! 
I was just thinking on getting mine (the regular flo satchel in black too) out. I'm still undecided what to change into next.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love your python!
> I was just thinking on getting mine (the regular flo satchel in black too) out. *I'm still undecided what to change into next*.



That is always a problem, lol.      Thanks, MB.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907





MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!



Beauties!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

CanineGypsy said:


> Just got her today. Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I moved right in.




Gorgeous!!! Color twins ! Lol ( is that valid ) 

I have the large satchel in chestnut and it is perfect for fall !!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> I need to closet dive and quit buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girlie.  I am so particular with my bags that they all look new.     (Besides spending most of their lives stuffed and sleeping in a dust cover, lol.)



&#128522; I know what you mean.  

The 5 bags I traveled with to NYC are now "hanging" in the closet to get out any kinks from being stuffed into my luggage. 

What's more,  first thing I did as soon as second son lifted my luggage off the  baggage thingy was to check my Dooneys. After 3 planes changes, I wasn't gonna have one go MIA.  

Oh, clothes are still in the suitcase.&#128522;


----------



## CatePNW

Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459



Girl, you look gorg!  And Yuuuuuummmmy.  PF Changs....!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459





Looking good GF!
Happy Birthday! 


I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!


Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.



Loving this bag!  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  Happy early birthday


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> &#128522; I know what you mean.
> 
> The 5 bags I traveled with to NYC are now "hanging" in the closet to get out any kinks from being stuffed into my luggage.
> 
> What's more,  first thing I did as soon as second son lifted my luggage off the  baggage thingy was to check my Dooneys. After 3 planes changes, I wasn't gonna have one go MIA.
> 
> *Oh, clothes are still in the suitcase*.&#128522;



I see you have your priorities straight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459



Looks great!   Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.


I love that silhouette, MB!


----------



## CanineGypsy

Vicmarie said:


> Gorgeous!!! Color twins ! Lol ( is that valid )
> 
> I have the large satchel in chestnut and it is perfect for fall !!



Thanks! 

I agree.....absolutely perfect for fall. I think she would wear well in winter too.


----------



## CanineGypsy

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459



Happy birthday!!


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I've been drooling over your Chestnut Bristol.  I am THIS close to ordering that one from QVC.



You are welcome. 

I know what you mean.....so many beautiful colors from Dooney this year. I have been buying Coach and MK the past two or three years or more and this was my first Dooney purchase in so long....have not seen a lot I had to have ......this year so many that I want.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> &#128522; I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 bags I traveled with to NYC are now "hanging" in the closet to get out any kinks from being stuffed into my luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> What's more,  first thing I did as soon as second son lifted my luggage off the  baggage thingy was to check my Dooneys. After 3 planes changes, I wasn't gonna have one go MIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, clothes are still in the suitcase.&#128522;




This is great! A true Dooneynista!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459




You look great. Your son is so good to you.  I hope you had a nice dinner. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.




Me too MaryBel, but toward the middle! After taking this beauty out to photograph her, how could you NOT change into her?! Beautiful, electric color.


----------



## CatePNW

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  Since my guys will be in Vegas on my birthday, they took me out early, fine by me!  I think my sis in law is taking me out on my real day, the 8th.  



MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.



Wow, that is some blue!  Happy Birthday month, lucky you....LOL!


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.



Love. This is on my want list : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459


 

Happy Early Birthday, Cate!! It's such fun when you can extend the celebrations a bit.

Ms. Red looks great on you - hope you had a wonderful dinner.  I love PF Changs.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.


 

Happy Birthday Month, MaryBel!!  Love your mail satchel - that royal blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I know what you mean.....so many beautiful colors from Dooney this year. I have been buying Coach and MK the past two or three years or more and this was my first Dooney purchase in so long....have not seen a lot I had to have ......this year so many that I want.


 

For the last couple of years I was buying Coach exclusively, then I fell in love with the Selmas and Hamiltons from MK.  I have a collection of MK now, and just within the last couple of months fell in love with Dooney.  But didn't actually start buying anything until recently.  Then I went crazy buying.  But then that's how I do it, lol. 

I still want something in Chestnut or Taupe, and then it would be nice if I would be content at that point.  But I know myself......


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Loving this bag!  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  Happy early birthday




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that silhouette, MB!





I love it too! It's nice to have a satchel that looks similar to the flos but it's different enough at the same time. I love your black one!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!  Since my guys will be in Vegas on my birthday, *they took me out early*, fine by me! * I think my sis in law is taking me out on my real day, the 8th.
> *
> Wow, that is some blue!  Happy Birthday month, lucky you....LOL!




That looks like a good plan!
I take every opportunity I have to celebrate...so instead of birthday I do birthmonth LOL


Are you coming up North when your guys are out of town?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Me too MaryBel, but toward the middle! After taking this beauty out to photograph her, how could you NOT change into her?! Beautiful, electric color.





Yay, another October baby!
I didn't have to pull it out to take the pic. This pic is from when I got her but just looking at the pic made me change into it.


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Love. This is on my want list : )




I got mine at the outlet 50% off. They had like 4 different styles in this color.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Birthday Month, MaryBel!!  Love your mail satchel - that royal blue is gorgeous!!





Thanks GF!
They are 50% at the outlet. Are you going this weekend?


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the last couple of years I was buying Coach exclusively, then I fell in love with the Selmas and Hamiltons from MK.  I have a collection of MK now, and just within the last couple of months fell in love with Dooney.  But didn't actually start buying anything until recently.  Then I went crazy buying.  But then that's how I do it, lol.
> 
> I still want something in Chestnut or Taupe, and then it would be nice if I would be content at that point.  But I know myself......



Wow....similar stories. Dooney is doing something right.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> I got mine at the outlet 50% off. They had like 4 different styles in this color.



Thanks : ) for the info


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the last couple of years I was buying Coach exclusively, then I fell in love with the Selmas and Hamiltons from MK.  I have a collection of MK now, and just within the last couple of months fell in love with Dooney.  But didn't actually start buying anything until recently.  Then I went crazy buying.  But then that's how I do it, lol.
> 
> I still want something in Chestnut or Taupe, and then it would be nice if I would be content at that point.  But I know myself......



I know the "wanting to be content" feeling very well! It took me forever to get to that point. I will probably remain here until new colors go on clearance and then I will be content no more. I am excited because tomorrow I am obligated to help family with a big yard sale and will be wearing my letter carrier for the first time! This was the kind of situation I got it for so I'm so happy and excited to use it. Truth be told, I am worried that I'll like it so much, I will lose my content feeling due to wanting to get the signature black multi carrier too. We will see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another closet dive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I know the "wanting to be content" feeling very well! It took me forever to get to that point. I will probably remain here until new colors go on clearance and then I will be content no more. I am excited because tomorrow I am obligated to help family with a big yard sale and will be wearing my letter carrier for the first time! This was the kind of situation I got it for so I'm so happy and excited to use it. Truth be told, I am worried that I'll like it so much, I will lose my content feeling due to wanting to get the signature black multi carrier too. We will see!




I say anything that motivates you to want to help with a yard sale has to be something pretty spectacular.  I hope you love using it for the first time. Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic satchel.




Haha! Love the little diver icon! She's a real beauty! Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Love the little diver icon! She's a real beauty! Enjoy.



I like your new avatar, TB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.




Beautiful!  I love when you closet dive.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.




Gorgeous! Such a classic!


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.


 
Gorgeous! I understand.


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> Son is treating me to an early birthday dinner tonight, taking Ms. Red with me to PF Changs.
> 
> View attachment 2768459


 
Happy Birthday! The bag looks good on you.



MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> I will have my b-day in this month too, but towards the end, but I am celebrating the whole month!
> 
> 
> Today I decided to celebrate carrying the mail satchel in royal blue.


 

Love this color and style. Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. So glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2767907


 
Twins. Love the color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Python today!


 
 Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.



It is really beautiful! Love the dive icon hahaha.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I like your new avatar, TB!!




Thanks Sarah! I thought it was time for a change.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.




I love it!! Isn't it such a classic beauty? Is this TMoro?? If so... Bag twins. &#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I love when you closet dive.


 I should do more diving and less shopping.  




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Such a classic!


  Thanks MB.




SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I understand.


  Thank you.




Nebo said:


> It is really beautiful! Love the dive icon hahaha.


   Thanks, Nebo.




PcanTannedBty said:


> I love it!! Isn't it such a classic beauty? Is this TMoro?? If so... Bag twins. &#55357;&#56835;


   Not twins, PTB.  Step sisters??   She's black.


----------



## CanineGypsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see this bag, I remember why I fell in love with Dooney.  The classic AWL satchel.



She is a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> Wow....similar stories. Dooney is doing something right.


 
I'm not sure what it is about Dooney bags that has caught my eye lately.  Before I never looked twice at them and thought they were clunky lookng bags.  Crazy. And now, I love everything about the Flo satchel.



Springer said:


> I know the "wanting to be content" feeling very well! It took me forever to get to that point. I will probably remain here until new colors go on clearance and then I will be content no more. I am excited because tomorrow I am obligated to help family with a big yard sale and will be wearing my letter carrier for the first time! This was the kind of situation I got it for so I'm so happy and excited to use it. Truth be told, I am worried that I'll like it so much, I will lose my content feeling due to wanting to get the signature black multi carrier too. We will see!


 
Yay for getting to use your new letter carrier!  I really should be content with what I have.  I have a closet bursting full with bags.  I need to spend a day going through them all and re-homing those that I don't love anymore.  My tastes and knowledge about bags has changed since I first started buying Coach.



SEWDimples said:


> *Twins. Love the color.*
> 
> Beautiful!


 
Yay for twins!  I love this color, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.




Sooo beautiful!! I haven't seen this color floating around. I'm excited to see all the Fall colored bags come out. &#128515;&#128515;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm not sure what it is about Dooney bags that has caught my eye lately.  Before I never looked twice at them and thought they were clunky lookng bags.  Crazy. And now, I love everything about the Flo satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for getting to use your new letter carrier!  I really should be content with what I have.  I have a closet bursting full with bags.  I need to spend a day going through them all and re-homing those that I don't love anymore.  My tastes and knowledge about bags has changed since I first started buying Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for twins!  I love this color, too!




Beautiful. Love the sheen on the leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.




Another beauty that looks great in your kitchen!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.



You and your kitchen! You are making me green over here. I love your bag, so pretty! I


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.




To die for gorgeous! Bordeaux is my favorite florentine color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!! I haven't seen this color floating around. I'm excited to see all the Fall colored bags come out. &#128515;&#128515;&#128525;&#128525;





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful. Love the sheen on the leather.





Twoboyz said:


> Another beauty that looks great in your kitchen!





Nebo said:


> You and your kitchen! You are making me green over here. I love your bag, so pretty! I





HarliRexx said:


> To die for gorgeous! Bordeaux is my favorite florentine color!



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.




Beautiful!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

oh, it is lovely!!  hope that color will be avaiable again...or, maybe.   ----*goes off to look.....yes!! but, not, it seems, in a small flo satchel...*


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> oh, it is lovely!!  hope that color will be avaiable again...or, maybe.   ----*goes off to look.....yes!! but, not, it seems, in a small flo satchel...*


woops!!

and the color is not in stock on at least some of the bags it is offered on.....sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, Lisa.




lonesomeoctober said:


> woops!!
> 
> and the color is not in stock on at least some of the bags it is offered on.....sigh.


   I think the bordeaux in florentine was discontinued year before last.


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.



Beautiful : )


----------



## Twoboyz

lonesomeoctober said:


> woops!!
> 
> and the color is not in stock on at least some of the bags it is offered on.....sigh.




Sometimes you can find Bordeaux on ebay


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful. Love the sheen on the leather.


 

I'm not sure how it happened, lol, but my comment above was supposed to be about your beautiful Flo in Bordeaux.  (Somehow I quoted my own post? Crazy!)


----------



## CanineGypsy

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.



Beautiful. Love that color!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm not sure how it happened, lol, but my comment above was supposed to be about your beautiful Flo in Bordeaux.  (Somehow I quoted my own post? Crazy!)





jenn805 said:


> Beautiful : )





CanineGypsy said:


> Beautiful. Love that color!!



Thanks y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.


Beautiful!  I wish this color was still available.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890



Lovely and cute fob.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890




Love the apple green! The owl is very cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077




I'm so jelly Pcan!! It's so cold here this weekend. That beach looks really right about now. You look great  I hope you have fun at Joe's. Somehow it looks way more like a crab shack when it's really on the beach  Miss Taupe Dillen looks lovely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890



Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077



Looks like a perfect day, PTB!   Have fun; your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077


Sunshine I wish i was in FL. I lovvvvvve Joes. You always look FAB


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so jelly Pcan!! It's so cold here this weekend. That beach looks really right about now. You look great  I hope you have fun at Joe's. Somehow it looks way more like a crab shack when it's really on the beach  Miss Taupe Dillen looks lovely.




Thanks TB... I agree.... It feels more like a shack on the water.  I've been neglecting Miss Taupe lately, so thought I'd bring her out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine I wish i was in FL. I lovvvvvve Joes. You always look FAB




Thank you Pookie Poo... I wish you were here too. We gotta get together next time you are this way. Seriously!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like a perfect day, PTB!   Have fun; your bag is gorgeous.




Thanks MB!!! Yes, today is perfect for a nice day out. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890




Sooo beautiful!!! I love green. One of my favorite colors. Have fun carrying her today lovely!! &#128515;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you Pookie Poo... I wish you were here too. We gotta get together next time you are this way. Seriously!!!


For sure!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.





Love your flo Sarah! This is one of the colors I missed!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890



 Love it in apple green!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077




Oh GF, that's the perfect pic! 
You look fabulous, Ms Taupe does too and the beach...oh so nice! I wish I was there!
Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077



Aw GF you look great!  Have a fun day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, that's the perfect pic!
> You look fabulous, Ms Taupe does too and the beach...oh so nice! I wish I was there!
> Enjoy your lunch!




Thanks sweetie! Thought I'd show her some love today. This was a day when I needed a nice Crossbody.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Aw GF you look great!  Have a fun day!




Thanks gf... I'm having a ball. Been a but down lately and this boosted my spirits.


----------



## SEWDimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890



This bag looks great in this color. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077



Loving Miss Dillen in Taupe. You look great as usual. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077




Look at you beautiful lady!  Have fun! Taupe Dillen is another one on mu wish list. 

We're over on the Coast too in our area for Cruisin' The Coast.  Beautiful day for it.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Look at you beautiful lady!  Have fun! Taupe Dillen is another one on mu wish list.
> 
> We're over on the Coast too in our area for Cruisin' The Coast.  Beautiful day for it.



Funny, my SIL just posted a pic from there - she lives in Bay St Louis.  Its a beautiful day over here by Pensacola too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Funny, my SIL just posted a pic from there - she lives in Bay St Louis.  Its a beautiful day over here by Pensacola too.




We just had supper at La Chula in BSL. Best carnitas burritos ever!


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077



You look great Pcan, as usual, the bag great as well, I live down here in FL as well, on the west coast, about an hour north of Tampa..love it here, I've never eaten at a Joe's Crab Shack though and have always heard great things..will need to try it one of these days...enjoy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I love green. One of my favorite colors. Have fun carrying her today lovely!! &#128515;



Thanks!  She was so easy to carry even while walking around looking at the classic cars.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> You look great Pcan, as usual, the bag great as well, I live down here in FL as well, on the west coast, about an hour north of Tampa..love it here, I've never eaten at a Joe's Crab Shack though and have always heard great things..will need to try it one of these days...enjoy




Thanks girlfriend!! Yes, you have to try it. It's not the best I've had but it's good. I love it here too!!!&#128515;


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! Yes, you have to try it. It's not the best I've had but it's good. I love it here too!!!&#128515;



Your welcome


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Look at you beautiful lady!  Have fun! Taupe Dillen is another one on mu wish list.
> 
> We're over on the Coast too in our area for Cruisin' The Coast.  Beautiful day for it.




Thanks girly!!! Dillen is a little heavier then Flo but it's a great carefree bag. You've been marking items off your wish list pretty quick, so... Can't wait to see yours. &#128513;


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Apple Green Zip Zip Satchel with a Cute owl Walmart fob.
> View attachment 2770890



Cute. Love the color


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the beach with Miss Dillen Satchel in Taupe... On our way to eat at Joe's on the water. &#128513;&#128513; I'm soo excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771076
> View attachment 2771077




Just saw this ! So jealous !! Where do I start ?? You look gorgeous and are glowing , your purse looks beautiful in the sun , and joes is my favorite ever !! And on the water ?!!! Ugh.. I need to stop gushing !!

If hope you had a great time !


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> The fall weather made me pull out one of my all-time favorites, the florentine satchel in bordeaux.




This has to be in the top 5 most beautiful flos I've seen ! The color is tdf but I just love the pebbling on it too !!


----------



## Twoboyz

I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639




I am loving this bag!! Is this brown? I had my eye on this style. And now I'm really wanting it. Like really!! 
About to post my Zip Zip today. Though I don't think I'll be keeping her.


----------



## Bobetta

What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time. 
I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!!! Dillen is a little heavier then Flo but it's a great carefree bag. You've been marking items off your wish list pretty quick, so... *Can't wait to see yours.* &#55357;&#56833;


 
LOL, I have been on a **cough** bit of a buying spree lately.  I think it's time for me to stop and go shopping in my closet for a bit.  I just hope I can stick to that.  Who am I kidding?  I know I won't stick to that, but I need to try.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Cute. Love the color


 
Thanks! Me too!  Such a bright and cheerful color - perfect for the beautiful sunny day we had here yesterday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639


 
That is so pretty.  So rich and gorgeous for Fall.  Did you have to treat the nubuck with anything before you carried her?



Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672


 
Miss Smoke looks great on you!

I love the Zip Zip in Smoke - definitely on my color wish list.  But I totally understand about sending her back.  If it's not love, it's not love.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639



sweet!



Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672



awwww. like the matching sweater.
yeah, I am not loving the new zip zip shape either.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

twoboyz said:


> i've got my nubuk chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639


 

love this


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639




This is beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672


 

Looking good - I just wish the ZIP ZIP was larger


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> looking good - i just wish the zip zip was larger



+1


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I am loving this bag!! Is this brown? I had my eye on this style. And now I'm really wanting it. Like really!!
> About to post my Zip Zip today. Though I don't think I'll be keeping her.



Thanks Bobetta! I believe this is the chestnut with brown Tmoro trim. I don't know why I held off carrying her for so long.  I'm loving it.  I am having a little bit of an issue with the center zip pocket just because I'm not used to it and I use a purse organizer.  I might have to ditch it when I use this bag.  It fits in one side, but it gets a little squished.  Then the whole other side of the bag is not being used.  It's a poor use of space this way. 

I'm sorry you're not in love, but if you don't have "that feeling" then it's best to send it back.  Looks great on you though! Everything does.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so pretty.  So rich and gorgeous for Fall.  Did you have to treat the nubuck with anything before you carried her?
> 
> Thanks NAC! I am loving it so far. I sprayed it with Apple Guard back when I first got it in January, but I should probably reapply. There were some rain drops this morning, but I think I ditched them all, or they dried right up.
> 
> 
> Miss Smoke looks great on you!
> 
> I love the Zip Zip in Smoke - definitely on my color wish list.  But I totally understand about sending her back.  If it's not love, it's not love.





seton said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> awwww. like the matching sweater.
> yeah, I am not loving the new zip zip shape either.



Thanks Seton! Nice to see you're back.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> love this



Thanks C! 



lisa.nickel said:


> This is beautiful!


 
Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639



LOVE this! So rich looking.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639



Very attractive fall bag.

&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> LOVE this! So rich looking.





lovethatduck said:


> Very attractive fall bag.
> 
> &#128522;



 Thanks Springer and LTD! Loving the nubuk! It's just as luxurious as florentine IMHO.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639




Oh yay!!! You finally bring her out. &#128515; I LOOOVE that color combo. She looks so rich and soft. What did you pair her with?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672




She doesn't look small on you at all B but I totally get where you are coming from. When I try on the Zip Zip it always feels so small to me. I guess because I'm so use to the regular Flo's and Clayton. It looks great on you though and that color is gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Showing Miss Taupe some love again today...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639



   Gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!! You finally bring her out. &#128515; I LOOOVE that color combo. She looks so rich and soft. What did you pair her with?



Thanks Pcan! I love the color too. I didn't pair her with anything special, just my work outfit which is a pair of black jeans, a red sweater, and black flats.  It was one of those Mondays where I just didn't want to put too much energy into it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Showing Miss Taupe some love again today...
> View attachment 2771806


 

Love your outfit! That dress is so pretty.  Miss Taupe is looking good against that green.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672



Aw, she's gorgeous, Bob!   Sorry she doesn't wow you, but on to the next!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Showing Miss Taupe some love again today...
> View attachment 2771806


Love that taupe, GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pippi went with me to the doctor's office this morning.  Then she got disinfected when we got home.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Pippi went with me to the doctor's office this morning.  Then she got disinfected when we got home.



Lol! She's cute!


----------



## gatorgirl07

It is absolutely pouring the rain here, so I changed out of my pink flo and into an oldie but goodie for DS ortho appt.........the siggy Susanna tote


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is absolutely pouring the rain here, so I changed out of my pink flo and into an oldie but goodie for DS ortho appt.........the siggy Susanna tote




Looks nice on you. Love your top!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bobetta said:


> But a tad bit to small for me.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672



This is what I am afraid of too.  The only reason I haven't bitten the bullet on her


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Looks nice on you. Love your top!



Thanks TB!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639



Absolutely gorgeous.  I wish I like the dooney nubuck more.  I love that bag!!!!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so pretty.  So rich and gorgeous for Fall.  Did you have to treat the nubuck with anything before you carried her?
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Smoke looks great on you!
> 
> I love the Zip Zip in Smoke - definitely on my color wish list.  But I totally understand about sending her back.  If it's not love, it's not love.




Thank you! The Smoke is pretty. And it's a slight attachment but don't think it's love. Heck, I can attach myself to any Dooney. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> awwww. like the matching sweater.
> yeah, I am not loving the new zip zip shape either.




Thanks, Seton. I didn't realize it matched my sweater so well. Lol. Sucks sending back a bag. But the very few times I have, I felt good about it afterwards. I'm hoping I don't regret it after the post office worker carries her away. Grrgh.


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looking good - I just wish the ZIP ZIP was larger







PcanTannedBty said:


> She doesn't look small on you at all B but I totally get where you are coming from. When I try on the Zip Zip it always feels so small to me. I guess because I'm so use to the regular Flo's and Clayton. It looks great on you though and that color is gorgeous.







MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, she's gorgeous, Bob!   Sorry she doesn't wow you, but on to the next!







gatorgirl07 said:


> This is what I am afraid of too.  The only reason I haven't bitten the bullet on her




Thanks, Gals! It's been a tough struggle. I avoided taking her out because I made up my mind so many times. Lol. But I owed her at least one outing. Showed her to my boss who is also a Dooney fan. But she agreed she was too small for me. I like extra room to carry stuff when and if I need to. Oh, well. She's a beauty, I have to say. I bet Dark Grey is even more pretty. 
Now the regular Flo's - that's excitement. Lol. 
I'm eyeing Twoboyz' Nubuk Chelsea.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Bobetta! I believe this is the chestnut with brown Tmoro trim. I don't know why I held off carrying her for so long.  I'm loving it.  I am having a little bit of an issue with the center zip pocket just because I'm not used to it and I use a purse organizer.  I might have to ditch it when I use this bag.  It fits in one side, but it gets a little squished.  Then the whole other side of the bag is not being used.  It's a poor use of space this way.
> 
> I'm sorry you're not in love, but if you don't have "that feeling" then it's best to send it back.  Looks great on you though! Everything does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Seton! Nice to see you're back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks C!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa!




I love this bag!!! Omg. And the color? You've got me sweating over here. That's all I'm gonna say. Lol. But I will say, I'm not a fan of the middle divider. I thought I would, but that's the one thing I'm bumming about with my Dark Grey Chelsea. Oh, well. At least the look is right.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639





Love it!
I'm so mad at myself for not getting this one, in red or blue!


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> What I'm carrying today. And maybe last time.
> I got her a few weeks back and this is my first outing with her. She's adorable. But a tad bit to small for me. And I don't have that "I need to keep you forever" feeling. Gonna stink sending her back. I didn't even unwrap the long strap. Left it home. But here she is. Sweet as pie. It's the Zip Zip in Smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2771671
> View attachment 2771672





Bummer that she's not working for you! She looks really good on you!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Showing Miss Taupe some love again today...
> View attachment 2771806





Gorgeous Ms Taupe!
Love your dress! OMG, the color is TDF and the detail is so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pippi went with me to the doctor's office this morning.  Then she got disinfected when we got home.





Love it! She's so cute!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is absolutely pouring the rain here, so I changed out of my pink flo and into an oldie but goodie for DS ortho appt.........the siggy Susanna tote





Love 1975 siggy! perfect for any weather!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.  I wish I like the dooney nubuck more.  I love that bag!!!!




Thanks GG! It feels so soft!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I love this bag!!! Omg. And the color? You've got me sweating over here. That's all I'm gonna say. Lol. But I will say, I'm not a fan of the middle divider. I thought I would, but that's the one thing I'm bumming about with my Dark Grey Chelsea. Oh, well. At least the look is right.




It's definitely going to take some getting used to. I love the way this bag carries as a satchel! Well you know how great it is with your gray.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> I'm so mad at myself for not getting this one, in red or blue!




Thanks MaryBel! I reluctantly decided to sell my red one. I never used it and I just thought I'd get more use out of the brown one. It was so gorgeous though. It was very hard.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Ms Taupe!
> Love your dress! OMG, the color is TDF and the detail is so pretty!




Thanks MB... I don't wear this dress often because it always feels like it's coming down. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG! It feels so soft!



Dooney does nubuck like no one else, but the texture still bothers me.  I hate that


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dooney does nubuck like no one else, but the texture still bothers me.  I hate that




Lol... Me too! Texture twins... Lol. 

I can't do suede, microfiber or felt. It bothers me. As much as I love the Flo bags, that strip of suede gets to me sometimes.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Me too! Texture twins... Lol.
> 
> I can't do suede, microfiber or felt. It bothers me. As much as I love the Flo bags, that strip of suede gets to me sometimes.



OMGosh!  I thought I was the only one.......  The only time the suede on the flo bothers me, is when I don't think about it.  I reach in for something like my phone in the pockets

Texture twins!  Love that


----------



## lovethatduck

Carried the salmon florentine satchel today.

Second son's birthday.  Took a drive out to a shooting range in Connecticut.

Next trip, I'll take a turn.&#127919;&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Pippi went with me to the doctor's office this morning.  Then she got disinfected when we got home.




Good job, and good for her !&#128567;

&#128518;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Carried the salmon florentine satchel today.
> 
> 
> 
> Second son's birthday.  Took a drive out to a shooting range in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> Next trip, I'll take a turn.&#127919;&#128522;




I love that miss ladylike salmon was at the shooting range! Happy birthday to your son. I hope he had fun. Mine love that stuff too.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I love that miss ladylike salmon was at the shooting range! Happy birthday to your son. I hope he had fun. Mine love that stuff too.



Thank you, TB!  He's ex-Marine. He does it on occasion. Firing off M4 rifle today. I might do it next time we're up there.

Yeah, that salmon fry gets around.  I'm keeping close hold of her, but she's not that finicky nor fragile.&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you, TB!  He's ex-Marine. He does it on occasion. Firing off M4 rifle today. I might do it next time we're up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that salmon fry gets around.  I'm keeping close hold of her, but she's not that finicky nor fragile.&#128522;




Ex Marine, wow. I thank him for his service.  My guys are only Marines when they play Call of Duty. Lol.  I say go get 'em next time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.
> View attachment 2772351




Stunning little Miss Pippi!


----------



## Bobetta

Carrying my Dark Grey Chelsea today. Took a few shots. Might post in the Mod thread. Can't recall if I posted shots of her before. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.
> View attachment 2772351




Love this bag! I brought her out last week. Enjoy her!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.
> View attachment 2772351




What a gorgeous bag girlfriend. Aqua is such a unique color. Not to bright but bright enough. I love the Pebbled Leather Domed Satchels. A true medium sized bag. I have the black and red and love carrying them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Carrying my Dark Grey Chelsea today. Took a few shots. Might post in the Mod thread. Can't recall if I posted shots of her before. Lol.
> View attachment 2772438
> View attachment 2772439




Girlfriend!!!!!! I'm lost for words... 

That bag is haaawt and I would have never thought to pair it as you did with the jacket to match the handles/straps. You look so stylish... Love it!!!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!!!! I'm lost for words...
> 
> That bag is haaawt and I would have never thought to pair it as you did with the jacket to match the handles/straps. You look so stylish... Love it!!!




Thanks!! I did it by accident. Keeping it real. lol. But I wore all grey today and my scarf (not in pic) and then put my jacket on and was like - hey, now!! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Thanks!! I did it by accident. Keeping it real. lol. But I wore all grey today and my scarf (not in pic) and then put my jacket on and was like - hey, now!! Lol.




Lol... Well it worked!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Carrying my Dark Grey Chelsea today. Took a few shots. Might post in the Mod thread. Can't recall if I posted shots of her before. Lol.
> View attachment 2772438
> View attachment 2772439




Gorgeous bag! I love how the tan trim matches your jacket. That's perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.
> View attachment 2772351



Pippi is adorable!   She looks fresh and ready to go!    My gray Pippi is going with me to have bloodwork this morning.  Ugh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Carrying my Dark Grey Chelsea today. Took a few shots. Might post in the Mod thread. Can't recall if I posted shots of her before. Lol.
> View attachment 2772438
> View attachment 2772439



Love that Chelsea!   (And is that a Shawn ring I see??)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning little Miss Pippi!


Thanks!!  I love this color and how pebbled she is. 



Bobetta said:


> Love this bag! I brought her out last week. Enjoy her!!


Me too!  Seeing your pictures enabled me to grab her when I saw her back on QVC.  And I love her!



PcanTannedBty said:


> What a gorgeous bag girlfriend. Aqua is such a unique color. Not to bright but bright enough. I love the Pebbled Leather Domed Satchels. A true medium sized bag. I have the black and red and love carrying them.



Thanks!! I love how pebbled these bags are too.  I love your red one and black one - such great colors.



MiaBorsa said:


> Pippi is adorable!   She looks fresh and ready to go!    My gray Pippi is going with me to have bloodwork this morning.  Ugh.





Thanks - I was inspired by your naming yours Pippi, so I had to do the same, lol.  Oh no, another doctor visit?  Miss Pippi will be disinfected again today!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love how the tan trim matches your jacket. That's perfect!







MiaBorsa said:


> Love that Chelsea!   (And is that a Shawn ring I see??)




Thanks, Ladies! Love the combo. Revived my love for the bag. Like it need any reviving. Lol. The fun little things. 

And, yes, MiaBoarsa, it is a Shawn ring! I just got it. I'm loving it so far. Hefty ring. But it just fits.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dress down day at school carrying my side pocket hobo in either crimson or Bordeaux (been so long, I can't remember)


----------



## gatorgirl07

A closer pic


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> A closer pic


 
looking good and I love the sweater


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> looking good and I love the sweater



Thanks!  I got it on clearance at Belk for $5,48


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks!  I got it on clearance at Belk for $5,48


 
My MOM LOVESSSSSSSSS Belk
Non up north ;(


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My MOM LOVESSSSSSSSS Belk
> Non up north ;(



That's OK.  You guys get the nordstroms and Macy's.  We don't have those down here...... Double


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's OK.  You guys get the nordstroms and Macy's.  We don't have those down here...... Double


 

I would take Dillards over either of them


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I would take Dillards over either of them



Lol.  You can get some really good deals at Dillard's.  Love them too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dress down day at school carrying my side pocket hobo in either crimson or Bordeaux (been so long, I can't remember)




Pretty bag! I've tried it in in the outlets sooo many times and was so close to getting it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pretty bag! I've tried it in in the outlets sooo many times and was so close to getting it.



You should.  This bag is gorgeous and a dream to carry


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dress down day at school carrying my side pocket hobo in either crimson or Bordeaux (been so long, I can't remember)




That color is TDF! It looks great on you GG! I love the sweater too. This is a dress down day? You could have fooled me!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> That color is TDF! It looks great on you GG! I love the sweater too. This is a dress down day? You could have fooled me!



I love this bag!  I've had it forever.  

Dress down meaning we get to wear jeans if we donate a dollar to Susan G Komen......  We still don't get to wear ratty weekend clothes unfortunately.  What until Pajama day.......There is no telling how that pic may look.  I might scare all of you away.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love this bag!  I've had it forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Dress down meaning we get to wear jeans if we donate a dollar to Susan G Komen......  We still don't get to wear ratty weekend clothes unfortunately.  What until Pajama day.......There is no telling how that pic may look.  I might scare all of you away.




Lol! No way, just make sure you have a great Dooney to pair with your pajamas and you're good to go. Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.




What a beautiful bag... I love Cognac in any style bag. It's such a rich color. You two have fun!!!


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.



Very pretty


----------



## HarliRexx

gatorgirl07 said:


> A closer pic




Love love love this bag and color! You look great for dress down day!


----------



## gatorgirl07

HarliRexx said:


> Love love love this bag and color! You look great for dress down day!



Thank yo so much!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.



These croc zip zips have been catching my eye lately.  

The fall colors are fabulous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.





Absolutely TDF Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dress down day at school carrying my side pocket hobo in either crimson or Bordeaux (been so long, I can't remember)





Love the bag, love your sweater and love how they both look on you.  Love it all.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the bag, love your sweater and love how they both look on you.  Love it all.



You are too sweet.  Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.




You're taunting me.... Lol! Gorgeous!


----------



## lovethatduck

Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;  

DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I've got my nubuk Chelsea with me for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 2771639


I keep thinking about this bag since I saw your post. Did you get this at the outlet? Anyone know id they'r still available?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a beautiful bag... I love Cognac in any style bag. It's such a rich color. You two have fun!!!





jenn805 said:


> Very pretty





lovethatduck said:


> These croc zip zips have been catching my eye lately.
> 
> The fall colors are fabulous.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely TDF Gorgeous!





Twoboyz said:


> You're taunting me.... Lol! Gorgeous!



Thanks, y'all.  I don't know why I worried about the size of this bag; it's really perfect for my "stuff" and on my short self.   TB, you might as well give in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;



Hope she brings you luck, LTD!!   She looks so cute at the casino.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Aqua Pippi makes her debut today.
> View attachment 2772351


Twins!  Don't you love her!


Bobetta said:


> Carrying my Dark Grey Chelsea today. Took a few shots. Might post in the Mod thread. Can't recall if I posted shots of her before. Lol.
> View attachment 2772438
> View attachment 2772439


Beautiful, just beautiful!


gatorgirl07 said:


> A closer pic


Love your hobo, so rich looking!


MiaBorsa said:


> Headed out to run errands with cognac zip zip.



Eek!  Love, Love Love !


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I don't know why I worried about the size of this bag; it's really perfect for my "stuff" and on my short self.   TB, you might as well give in.



Yes, you nights as well since I did also.  My ivy croco zip zip will be delivered tomorrow.  I hope she is big enough......m


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Hope she brings you luck, LTD!!   She looks so cute at the casino.



 Thanks, she sure did!

DIL slipped me a Benjamin Franklin,  after 1 hour, from her winnings.

She plays smart.&#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;
> 
> 
> 
> DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;




I'm so jelly...


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;
> 
> 
> 
> DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;




Very cute!  Maybe she's a lucky tote. It looks like you girls are having a great time. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I keep thinking about this bag since I saw your post. Did you get this at the outlet? Anyone know id they'r still available?




It really is a great fall bag. You can't go wrong. I got mine at the outlet in January or February. At the time they were 50% off. I haven't seen them lately, but maybe you can call one of the outlets like Reading, DE, *******, or WA. They are usually happy to check the system and if they are shipable. Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I don't know why I worried about the size of this bag; it's really perfect for my "stuff" and on my short self.   TB, you might as well give in.




I'm very very close!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> It really is a great fall bag. You can't go wrong. I got mine at the outlet in January or February. At the time they were 50% off. I haven't seen them lately, but maybe you can call one of the outlets like Reading, DE, *******, or WA. They are usually happy to check the system and if they are shipable. Good luck.




Thanks so much for the info


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!  Maybe she's a lucky tote. It looks like you girls are having a great time. Enjoy and good luck!



Thanks, TB!

DIL plays smart--we were out of there in 1 hour.  Just enough time to either win, or lose. Whichever,  she has a bit of fun.

Me, I find a quiet spot, and talk to ya'll.&#128522;


----------



## pmburk

Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;
> 
> DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;


What a pretty bag!  I love how she looks with all the bright lights of the casino, lol. 



elbgrl said:


> *Twins!  Don't you love her!
> *
> Beautiful, just beautiful!
> 
> Love your hobo, so rich looking!
> 
> 
> Eek!  Love, Love Love !




Yay for twins!!  I do!  I love everything about this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:




Very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Kingston day!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!




Love that bag! Looks great with the wallet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:




One of my very first Dooney's.... So classic! I love it! &#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!




Uhhh... Shot the front door!!! Gorg to the 10th power. Love how you paired it with the woven wallet. Love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again.... 

I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177



It's easy to see why you can't put her down...she's fabulous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag! Looks great with the wallet.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Shot the front door!!! Gorg to the 10th power. Love how you paired it with the woven wallet. Love it!!



Thanks, y'all.  I love the Tessuta wallet with her, too.   I still need to see how the pebbled dark gray wallet would work with her.   Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177


 

SWAG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> it's a kingston day!!


 
fab


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;
> 
> 
> 
> DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;




LVD that bag is awesome. It looks very nice and fun yet functional!


----------



## Springer

Apologies for the bad pictures. 

I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it. 








I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?




All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:



gorgeous bag!! can't beat the classics!  you have a wonderful collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.




Girlfriend, she is still gorg even with her wild hair. Ok, now it's time to pull out mine. This forum is so enabling. &#128513;&#128513;. I love it!!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend, she is still gorg even with her wild hair. Ok, now it's time to pull out mine. This forum is so enabling. &#128513;&#128513;. I love it!!



That is so funny because your gorgeous picture made me want to pull out my Clayton.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177




I second that! I can see why you can't put her down. She looks so great on you and with so many of your outfits.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.




What do you mean bad pictures? These make me want this bag more than ever! Gorgeous! Regarding the tassels, I'm not sure. I kind of let mine do their own thing. I feel like I lost the battle long ago.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I love the Tessuta wallet with her, too.   I still need to see how the pebbled dark gray wallet would work with her.   Hmmmmmmm.




Ixd love to see that, the grey bag is it!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> LVD that bag is awesome. It looks very nice and fun yet functional!



Thanks, Springer! 

How u doin'?  

Yes, big enough but not too large.  

Awesome  outing with her yesterday.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.



The salmon satchel is simply scrumptious!

(I'm thrilled I got mine.)


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a pretty bag!  I love how she looks with all the bright lights of the casino, lol.



Thanks, NAC!

I love my retros.&#128155;


----------



## elbgrl

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177





Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.



Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## Vicmarie

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!




I agree ! All so gorgeous !


----------



## hopi

My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could


Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.


Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.

Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.





Hey springer,
I haven't tried this but I just had an idea. Do you know how to curl a ribbon? You take one of the blades of a pair of scissors or a letter opener and just swipe it against the ribbon and that will make it curl. Then you can swipe it on the opposite side of the ribbon to uncurl it (to an extent). I was wondering if swiping something against the curl of the tassel will make it straight? I hope I explained myself.


btw, love your satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!







Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177




Every time I see Ms Clayton it makes me want one! Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything.* Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could*
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.



hopi, you are a mess!     I love that beautiful ivy bag.     My best wishes to your niece.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> hopi, you are a mess![/B]     I love that beautiful ivy bag.     My best wishes to your niece.





This from my sensei,
 who taught me enough was not enough 
to  enable any and all at will
rode away saying and I quote!!

"*My work is done here."
*


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> *All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix i*t.



The salmon is so pretty and your pictures are sharp clear and do the bag justice.
The tassels look great to me but then again my hair does the same thing to me. Sometime the more you carry Dooney's they relax and look more perfect.


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!



Love both, I really want that wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> This from my sensei,
> who taught me enough was not enough
> to  enable any and all at will
> rode away saying and I quote!!
> 
> "*My work is done here."
> *


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Love both, I really want that wallet



The Tessuta wallets have gone to the outlet stores.      Just sayin'!!!    (Thanks, Jenn)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.




Miss Ivy is beautiful. I sure hate I missed out when it was a good deal at the outlet. 

And good recap of the threads girlfriend, you did a great job &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.




Hi Hopi! Congrats to your niece on her wedding. It's always fun when family gets together, but a bit of a whirlwind I know. I really enjoyed your recap and thanks so much for your shout out and kind compliment. I'm glad things are settling down and you're back


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.





LOL! GF! You are too funny!
I love the comments! 


Of course NAC is doing that, don't you know we are twins! We almost have the same bags and of course our love for blue! It seems we both have the same 'running out of space, handbags bursting everywhere problem' and now that she has made it to the Brahmin side, we are getting closer to be full twins 


Love your Dooney. I have it in navy (of course). I wished I would have gotten it in more colors. Red would have been awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> This from my sensei,
> who taught me enough was not enough
> to  enable any and all at will
> rode away saying and I quote!!
> 
> "*My work is done here."
> *




I love it! 
Hopi, you are making my day. My Friday is getting better by the minute. It was good already because I'm planning on going to the outlet after lunch but after reading this you make me laugh so hard it made my mood even better! 


oh, and by the way, very true words...you couldn't have put it better!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I love it!
> Hopi, you are making my day. My Friday is getting better by the minute. It was good already because I'm planning on going to the outlet after lunch but after reading this you make me laugh so hard it made my mood even better!
> 
> 
> oh, and by the way, very true words...you couldn't have put it better!




It's an outlet weekend around here! I can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pmburk said:


> Vintage AWL shoulder satchel in British Tan/British Tan:


You just can't beat a classic bag.  That is so pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Kingston day!!




Looking mighty fine!  I am so loving the woven wallet.  




PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out "window" shopping with Miss Ocean Clayton again....
> 
> I can't seem to put her down lately... I see a couple more in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774177


I don't blame you a bit!  She looks awesome on you!



Springer said:


> Apologies for the bad pictures.
> 
> I have been on a kick with my salmon satchel. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2774211
> 
> View attachment 2774212
> 
> View attachment 2774213
> 
> 
> I have tried numerous times to tame this wild tassel. It has been rubber banded and that's not working. It's not a horrible bother I am just wondering if anyone has had success with any other method?
> 
> View attachment 2774216
> 
> 
> All the others are perfect, luscious and straight, I guess that's what makes me want to fix it.



What bad pictures?  There's not a thing wrong with any of your pictures!  I'm loving any shot of Salmon Flo.  Wild Child tassel or not, lol.  I have one like that on my Black Medium Dillen Satchel.  I've pretty much decided to just roll with it, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich). *  NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen*.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.





Hopi, I absolutely love your Ivy bag.  Is that a Chelsea?  I'm still learning all the different names.  


After my Soft Borough purchase yesterday, this Shopping Queen needs to take a hiatus and go shopping in my closet.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.




Omg! Your recap was hilarious! Lol. And thanks!! Lol. 
Congrats on your niece's wedding. (And you're a twin? How awesome is that?)
Looooove this bag you posted. Super rich and gorgeous. 
I'm still cracking up over your recap - especially the Sarah getting a bag out every other day and trying to do a Springer and change bags twice a day. Love our quirks. 
Haha and Twoboyz and I really do shop the shows, huh? Lol. It's how my Dooney obsession started. I must thank the Q. Which led me to you awesome ladies....


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopi, I absolutely love your Ivy bag.  Is that a Chelsea?  I'm still learning all the different names.
> 
> 
> After my Soft Borough purchase yesterday, this Shopping Queen needs to take a hiatus and go shopping in my closet.



NAC
It is the Convertible shopper in Ivy calf leather, very lightweight for the size and has such a rich look.

First saw this bag on Twoboyz in the sage, she styled it so good but thought I couldn't carry off a bag that long.  The Felicia had it on in Ivy and you know that girl has attitude with everything she carries, I think she had on leggings.  She told me that they were some stupid price like $89 so it was a no brainer 2 bag purchase , one in red.

It has one of those straps that you can remove the middle portion so it is not to long so it works well for my short torso - long legged 5'4 frame.


----------



## hopi

Haha and Twoboyz and I really do shop the shows, huh? Lol. It's how my Dooney obsession started. I must *thank the Q. Which led me to you awesome ladies.... /B]
*
Me too,  considered myself a pretty big time shopper but these ladies ran circles around me and encouraged me to join in with lots of love for people that had a common interest and were very kind.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> My twin sister's  daughter's wedding was last Sunday  just starting to catch up and recover, family in, parties and over indulging in everything. Did my best Springer impression and changed purses twice a day because I could
> 
> 
> Finally settling in  to carrying this beauty for a while....  and with a special thanks to Felicia I was able to get the red also.
> 
> 
> Logged into the  forum several days and was able to see some striking  bags and pictures.  Twoboyz and Bobetta were doing an amazing Lisa Robertson impression of making Q clothes look sexy and beautiful as all get out. P'can was breaking out the wardrobe and modeling(  one bag looked like an ostrich).   NAC was giving MaryBel a run for her money for shopping Queen.  Sarah of course was getting a new bag out every day and Felicia adding to that gathered leather collection.
> 
> Saw so much more and hopefully will go thru this forum and comment on all the pretty stuff.



Hi hopi, love your bag, and glad you got to enjoy all your family!

We are a great group here.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> We are a great group here.



...and you are a dear  Saint

 not talking football


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> NAC
> 
> It is the Convertible shopper in Ivy calf leather, very lightweight for the size and has such a rich look.
> 
> 
> 
> First saw this bag on Twoboyz in the sage, she styled it so good but thought I couldn't carry off a bag that long.  The Felicia had it on in Ivy and you know that girl has attitude with everything she carries, I think she had on leggings.  She told me that they were some stupid price like $89 so it was a no brainer 2 bag purchase , one in red.
> 
> 
> 
> It has one of those straps that you can remove the middle portion so it is not to long so it works well for my short torso - long legged 5'4 frame.




Thanks Hopi.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> NAC
> 
> It is the Convertible shopper in Ivy calf leather, very lightweight for the size and has such a rich look.
> 
> 
> 
> First saw this bag on Twoboyz in the sage, she styled it so good but thought I couldn't carry off a bag that long.  The Felicia had it on in Ivy and you know that girl has attitude with everything she carries, I think she had on leggings.  She told me that they were some stupid price like $89 so it was a no brainer 2 bag purchase , one in red.
> 
> 
> 
> It has one of those straps that you can remove the middle portion so it is not to long so it works well for my short torso - long legged 5'4 frame.




Thanks so much Hopi!! I'm still learning all the bag styles. And that one is beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo and I are headed out to do some shopping.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo and I are headed out to do some shopping.
> View attachment 2776440
> 
> View attachment 2776443



NAC - love how you use your handbags to pop colors of your outfits and jewelry, very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo and I are headed out to do some shopping.
> View attachment 2776440
> 
> View attachment 2776443



Lookin' good!   Have fun shopping.


----------



## Springer

My butter smooth satchel with pockets for those days I can go without the cross body strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My butter smooth satchel with pockets for those days I can go without the cross body strap.
> View attachment 2776447



She's gorgeous, Springer!!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> The salmon satchel is simply scrumptious!
> 
> (I'm thrilled I got mine.)



I am doing good! How you been???

I am too! I think salmon would have been one of those colors I would have really regretted not getting. It just has such a creamy look and feel to it.  I do wish they would not retire it. I can't imagine how nice a satchel with pockets would look in the salmon! Or how a stanwich would look in salmon!!!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> What do you mean bad pictures? These make me want this bag more than ever! Gorgeous! Regarding the tassels, I'm not sure. I kind of let mine do their own thing. I feel like I lost the battle long ago.



Thank you! It is a happy bag!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Hey springer,
> I haven't tried this but I just had an idea. Do you know how to curl a ribbon? You take one of the blades of a pair of scissors or a letter opener and just swipe it against the ribbon and that will make it curl. Then you can swipe it on the opposite side of the ribbon to uncurl it (to an extent). I was wondering if swiping something against the curl of the tassel will make it straight? I hope I explained myself.
> 
> 
> btw, love your satchel!



I know what you are talking about! I have watched my mom curl ribbons, she is a pro. Maybe I can get her to do it! Thank you!


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> The salmon is so pretty and your pictures are sharp clear and do the bag justice.
> The tassels look great to me but then again my hair does the same thing to me. Sometime the more you carry Dooney's they relax and look more perfect.



Thank you! I think I should also relax about it. It gives him attitude!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice ocean bags ladies! Have a fun Saturday!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You just can't beat a classic bag.  That is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking mighty fine!  I am so loving the woven wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you a bit!  She looks awesome on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What bad pictures?  There's not a thing wrong with any of your pictures!  I'm loving any shot of Salmon Flo.  Wild Child tassel or not, lol.  I have one like that on my Black Medium Dillen Satchel.  I've pretty much decided to just roll with it, lol.



Thank you! I think I am just going to accept that it is his punk attitude. He lives to be defiant.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, Springer!!



Thank you! 

Each time I change into him, I wonder why I don't carry him more! Actually probably because I depend on a cross body strap to be hands free a lot. But when I don't need that I should carry him and my baby pink one more often.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo and I are headed out to do some shopping.
> View attachment 2776440
> 
> View attachment 2776443



Your ocean satchel is so gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Thank you! I think *I am just going to accept that it is his punk attitude. He lives to be defiant.*


*
*


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Me and the yellow DB embossed retro cooling our heels at casino.&#8987;&#9203;&#128564;
> 
> DIL at her favorite one-one-armed bandit machine. She very seldom indulges, and I don't at all.  As you will see, my bag (and wallet) are secured shut. &#128272;




LOVE your pictures and you are too cool
only thing is I thought it was illegal to take pics in a casino


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, she sure did!
> 
> *DIL slipped me a Benjamin Franklin,  after 1 hour, from her winnings.
> 
> She plays smart.&#128522;*


*
*


She is a smart DIL!!
Mama's gonna roll..
Did security confiscate that camera?


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> LOVE your pictures and you are too cool
> only thing is I thought it was illegal to take pics in a casino



Thanks,  I was wondering 'bout that.&#128518;

She and I were tucked away in the back along  the wall while DIL was playing her favorite machine; we were out of there in about an hour.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!



You look so darling - love the bag & outfit!
Obviously no holiday for you - take it easy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> You look so darling - love the bag & outfit!
> Obviously no holiday for you - take it easy


 
Thanks H - NO holiday for us here that the hospital !!!! Next one for us is Turkey Day!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black. 

I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!



Nice pop of color!  You cut the tags fast on this one, lol. Looks great on you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> 
> I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.
> View attachment 2778103
> 
> View attachment 2778104
> 
> View attachment 2778105


 
I have this on hold at the outlet in two bags  your pics from when you first purchased it made me put on hold - I think this black with the trim is the BEST color combo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice pop of color!  You cut the tags fast on this one, lol. Looks great on you.


 

Thanks N, Yes tags are cut - I have a few other chelsea on hold


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!




Looking good.  Love that yellow!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Looking good.  Love that yellow!


 

Thanks G


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!



Love the outfit today C! Ms Palamino is a gorgeous pop of fall color!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> 
> I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.
> View attachment 2778103
> 
> View attachment 2778104
> 
> View attachment 2778105



Love   Have a good day at work.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Love the outfit today C! Ms Palamino is a gorgeous pop of fall color!


 

Thanks T


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!


Pretty and I love it with your outfit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty and I love it with your outfit.


 

Thanks H


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love   Have a good day at work.



Thanks!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!




Looking awesome GF!
Love the outfit! It goes really well with Ms Palomino!


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!




Looking good! Love it! Great bag and goes great with the outfit.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> 
> I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.
> View attachment 2778103
> 
> View attachment 2778104
> 
> View attachment 2778105



  Gorgeous!


*Springer*: Yesterday I was playing with my new Ivy Clayton and noticed a few wild strands on one tassel. I did the curly ribbon method and it worked. One time I did it too much that it curled the strand the opposite way, so I had to do it again but on the opposite side (swiping the blade on the leather side now instead of on the suede side) and it neutralized the curl.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> Love the outfit! It goes really well with Ms Palomino!


 

Thanks MB


----------



## lovethatduck

Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.

(Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Looking good! Love it! Great bag and goes great with the outfit.


 

Thanks B


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  and me.


 
Very nice


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice



Thanks! 

I'm spoiled--get to do what I please, when and where I please.  Extended, extended vacation. &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!



You look so cute!!!  I can't wait for sweater weather.   The Chelsea is a great style for you, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> 
> I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.
> View attachment 2778103
> 
> View attachment 2778104
> 
> View attachment 2778105



Gorgeous bag.  (Don't tell Springer, but I kinda like the unruly tassels.  )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You look so cute!!!  I can't wait for sweater weather.   The Chelsea is a great style for you, girl.


 

Thank you Mia


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)



Nice!   That's my favorite color in the Sophie.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Love the outfit today C! Ms Palamino is a gorgeous pop of fall color!



I agree, wholeheartedly!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> 
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)




Love it!!! Mushroom is my favorite color in the Sophie. That's a really nice room too


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, you have been sporting  some beauties lately. Pcan, your maxis and bags are perfect as always, loved some classics by Springer, MB, Bobetta,gg,  and pops from cfc and nac. And TBoyz, that nubuk... so pretty. I really wish I didnt waited that long to try and get it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *Springer*: Yesterday I was playing with my new Ivy Clayton and noticed a few wild strands on one tassel. I did the curly ribbon method and it worked. One time I did it too much that it curled the strand the opposite way, so I had to do it again but on the opposite side (swiping the blade on the leather side now instead of on the suede side) and it neutralized the curl.




Thanks, MaryBel!  (I'll have to try that trick with the wild tassel)



lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)





This bag is so pretty!  Love it in the Mushroom, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.  (Don't tell Springer, but I kinda like the unruly tassels.  )



Thanks!!  LOL, I'm kind liking the unruly tassel as well. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Waggin' my halloween spooky bag to the grocery store.  (Sorry it's RM  )





Love the bag and love the spooky fob!  Pretty!


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)



stunner


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> stunner



Thanks, ladies of the forum! &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, you have been sporting  some beauties lately. Pcan, your maxis and bags are perfect as always, loved some classics by Springer, MB, Bobetta,gg,  and pops from cfc and nac. And TBoyz, that nubuk... so pretty. I really wish I didnt waited that long to try and get it.




Thanks Nebo


----------



## Dooneydog55

Today I carried my Dooney Gretchen Hobo in the navy blue Saffiano leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!




Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Ladies, you have been sporting  some beauties lately. Pcan, your maxis and bags are perfect as always, loved some classics by Springer, MB, Bobetta,gg,  and pops from cfc and nac. And TBoyz, that nubuk... so pretty. I really wish I didnt waited that long to try and get it.




Thank Nebo!!! &#128515;&#128515;. It's almost time to put them away. &#128533;&#128533; but I'm ready for some leggings and boots. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 

You found a job??? YIPPPPPIE


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128513;&#128513;




You look great and I love that gray Croco! You got a job?  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)





Missed this post earlier!
Love your Sophie! You picked the most beautiful color of them!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128513;&#128513;



Congrats on your new job!
Twins on the croco satchel! Looks really good with your outfit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You found a job??? YIPPPPPIE




Yes girl... Not what I really want but it's a paycheck for now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooneydog55 said:


> Today I carried my Dooney Gretchen Hobo in the navy blue Saffiano leather.



Howdy and welcome to TPF.  Your Gretchen sounds gorgeous...I haven't seen the saffiano.  Could you post a pic?


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today with Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> 
> I took a picture of the wild and wooly tassels on one side just for Springer, lol.
> View attachment 2778103
> 
> View attachment 2778104
> 
> View attachment 2778105



We be wild tasseled my friend! 

Gorgeous bag. Such a rich look.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!



CC that bag is awesome! I love it! Does he carry a lot???


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *Springer*: Yesterday I was playing with my new Ivy Clayton and noticed a few wild strands on one tassel. I did the curly ribbon method and it worked. One time I did it too much that it curled the strand the opposite way, so I had to do it again but on the opposite side (swiping the blade on the leather side now instead of on the suede side) and it neutralized the curl.



Omg it worked?!? I am definitely going to give this a shot, if it doesn't work for me, I know it's where I don't know how to do it that well and will have my mom give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Coffee, tabloids,  mushroom Sophie, and me.
> 
> (Bronx, Co-op City, Barstow plaza)



Hot bag LTD!!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Ladies, you have been sporting  some beauties lately. Pcan, your maxis and bags are perfect as always, loved some classics by Springer, MB, Bobetta,gg,  and pops from cfc and nac. And TBoyz, that nubuk... so pretty. I really wish I didnt waited that long to try and get it.



Thank you! From the message board I see you are finally on your trip. Enjoy yourself and be safe!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  LOL, I'm kind liking the unruly tassel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag and love the spooky fob!  Pretty!



Yes I'm starting to accept the defiance. If the method MB suggested does not work, then I will not worry about it anymore. In fact, I think i will start a gang; a wild tassel gang. With leather jackets and patches, the works. We can ride on our motorcycles with our bags cross bodied, letting the tassels flap in the wind.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> CC that bag is awesome! I love it! Does he carry a lot???


 

Thanks - yes it does - I have large wallet - large cosmetic case two med cases - umberlla - ipad air - sunnies


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Omg it worked?!? I am definitely going to give this a shot, if it doesn't work for me, I know it's where I don't know how to do it that well and will have my mom give it a try. Thank you!





Yes it did. I think the trick is to do it super gentle so you don't end up curling the strand now to the other side, because if you do, then you have to swipe on the leather side of the strand and it's a bit more difficult.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;





PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes girl... Not what I really want but it's a paycheck for now. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;



You look great on your first day!!   Congrats on the job.  Remember that it's easier to find a job when you have a job...so don't stop pursuing the one you really want!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes girl... Not what I really want but it's a paycheck for now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Congrats, babe. A better job will come along soon.Im sure.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Missed this post earlier!
> Love your Sophie! You picked the most beautiful color of them!




Thank you, MB!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Hot bag LTD!!!



Thanks, Springer!


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneydog55 said:


> Today I carried my Dooney Gretchen Hobo in the navy blue Saffiano leather.




Hi Girlfriend!! I'm so glad you finally made it here! Welcome to the Dooney Bin! 
Love that Gretchen hobo. It's such a nice carry and Dooney does saffiano well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new job!
> Twins on the croco satchel! Looks really good with your outfit!




Thank you girlfriend!  I could remember who just revealed this bag. I was inspired by your reveal &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Girlfriend!! I'm so glad you finally made it here! Welcome to the Dooney Bin!
> Love that Gretchen hobo. It's such a nice carry and Dooney does saffiano well.




Is that Laurie? &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is that Laurie? &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;




I was wondering the same lol 


Congrats on the job Pcan !!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is that Laurie? &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;





Vicmarie said:


> I was wondering the same lol
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job Pcan !!



Yes it is!!  Pcan, I PM'd you to tell you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I was wondering the same lol
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job Pcan !!




Lol...

Thanks V!!! Outlets, here I come! Lol


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128513;&#128513;



Your Grey Satchel looks great with your outfit, hope your first day was wonderful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Your Grey Satchel looks great with your outfit, hope your first day was wonderful.




Thanks girlfriend!!!... My first day is great! I'm so glad to be back in the workforce. It's been a little over a year, 10 of those months by choice. I needed a break. Sayings started to run out so I had to do something. Plus there are soooo many bags I want. Now I can get them with no regrets. &#128513;


----------



## lonesomeoctober

love your attitude ptb!!    good luck with the new job... i always thought the first week or two were the hardest..till you blend in ...aren't "the new one" anymore.  and you look great!


----------



## pbnjam

I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.


----------



## hopi

pbnjam said:


> I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.



Welcome 
This classic  bag in navy is the best, it will last a lifetime, great picture
your charm is too cute, do you have a pup


----------



## pbnjam

hopi said:


> Welcome
> This classic  bag in navy is the best, it will last a lifetime, great picture
> your charm is too cute, do you have a pup


Thank you! No, I don't have any pets. I just like to collect cute fobs to go with different bags.


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms Palamino!!!!


 
Gorgeous, lovely color, and she looks great on you!!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 
Beautiful bag, she she looks great on you!!! Like your style!


----------



## Twoboyz

pbnjam said:


> I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.




Welcome PBnjam! Such a pretty bag. I love anything in navy. That charm is too cute! I know someone who would love this charm


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, she she looks great on you!!! Like your style!




Thanks girlfriend!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## pbnjam

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome PBnjam! Such a pretty bag. I love anything in navy. That charm is too cute! I know someone who would love this charm


Thank you! I found the dachshund charm on etsy.


----------



## Twoboyz

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I found the dachshund charm on etsy.




Thanks for the info


----------



## lovethatduck

pbnjam said:


> I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.



Very cute doggie fob, goes well with tan trim.

And, hello!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16][emoji16]




Ohhh, loving the work flow, the whole look and the bag is beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ohhh, loving the work flow, the whole look and the bag is beautiful!




Thanks B!!! All my work clothes are still in storage so I'm having to pull stuff together.


----------



## pbnjam

lovethatduck said:


> Very cute doggie fob, goes well with tan trim.
> 
> And, hello!


Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;

Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927




Happy work day 2! You look so classy in your white pants with black too!  Love the PPP of color with miss salmon. Have you sensed any Dooney love there yet?


----------



## DooneyNewbie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927


Love this! Go girl!


----------



## Esquared72

My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, lovely color, and she looks great on you!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.


 

so RICH looking


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Happy work day 2! You look so classy in your white pants with black too!  Love the PPP of color with miss salmon. Have you sensed any Dooney love there yet?




Thank you girlfriend!!! No Dooney love yet. &#128533;&#128533;. Looks like I'm on my own. I'm cool with that. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyNewbie said:


> Love this! Go girl!




Thank you girlfriend!! &#128515;


----------



## Springer

Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes? 


Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash









Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so RICH looking




Thanks! I'm a bit obsessed with the Chestnut color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.



My satchel with pockets is bigger than my small flo, I think.  I don't know if it because I have the front pockets to put things in or not, but my stuff is more squished in my small than in my pocket.  When I get home from school, I can take some comparo pics if you would like......


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927



Hah!  That should be "work FLO day."      You look great, GF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! No Dooney love yet. &#128533;&#128533;. Looks like I'm on my own. I'm cool with that. &#128513;



It will come.  You all have to warm up to each other.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.



Beautiful!   And not an unruly tassel in sight!!


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> My satchel with pockets is bigger than my small flo, I think.  I don't know if it because I have the front pockets to put things in or not, but my stuff is more squished in my small than in my pocket.  When I get home from school, I can take some comparo pics if you would like......



If you don't mind that would be wonderful. Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah!  That should be "work FLO day."      You look great, GF.




Lol... "FLO"... I love it!!!  Thanks girlfriend.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   And not an unruly tassel in sight!!



Aren't they straight on this one???!! The tassels on both my satchel w/pockets are tame and calm. They are not in the wild gang that is being lead by Mr Salmon right now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Aren't they straight on this one???!! The tassels on both my satchel w/pockets are tame and calm. They are not in the wild gang that is being lead by Mr Salmon right now.



   Sal is a rebel.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> *Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day??* Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927



Not me  = nothing better than to brighten a gray day, the bag looks awesome with the outfit.


----------



## hopi

eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.



Wow - pretty picture she is basking in the glow of the sunlight.


----------



## Vicmarie

I'll take pix for you springer !!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Sal is a rebel.



Lmfao! "Sal"! I love it. It makes him sound like a monster.


----------



## Twoboyz

eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.




Such a pretty bag


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! No Dooney love yet. &#128533;&#128533;. Looks like I'm on my own. I'm cool with that. &#128513;




Bummer. I'm alone too, but it's okay because I have all of you guys!


----------



## Vicmarie

My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.




Look at that cutie! I don't own either, but I used to have the small satchel. I have looked at the satchel with pockets at the outlet and it seems huge to me. Since you have regular flos I think you'll probably find it a good size. To me it's definitely bigger than the small flo, but it could be because of the front pockets like GG said. Beware, my opinions are not from experience, just my thoughts....so a grain of salt or two should be taken.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!



Gorgeous bag!!!  I love that style!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.









There you go !


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780331
> View attachment 2780332
> View attachment 2780333
> 
> 
> There you go !



Thank you very much. That is just what I needed to see. For me, I do not think the small would work and I'm glad I was able to lay eyes on something I have in hand I could compare it to. 

Both are pretty bags but I LOVE natural and that satchel with pockets in natural is TDF!!!!! Do you find yourself carrying it often? I try to carry mine when I don't need the cross body strap for whatever I am doing.


----------



## Nebo

pbnjam said:


> I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.



I love the look of this bag. Welcome!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you very much. That is just what I needed to see. For me, I do not think the small would work and I'm glad I was able to lay eyes on something I have in hand I could compare it to.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pretty bags but I LOVE natural and that satchel with pockets in natural is TDF!!!!! Do you find yourself carrying it often? I try to carry mine when I don't need the cross body strap for whatever I am doing.




Do you think it is too small for all your stuff ??

Honestly  I think the bag is gorgeous .. It has a smell like none of my other dooneys and I think it's gorgeous !! But she's super heavy , springer !!! You don't mind the weight ??  I don't carry it too often because of this  

I have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old ... Maybe I get overwhelmed with two toddlers and a heavy bag . Maybe I'll carry it more often when my kids don't need to be hanging off me all the time !!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Do you think it is too small for all your stuff ??
> 
> Honestly  I think the bag is gorgeous .. It has a smell like none of my other dooneys and I think it's gorgeous !! But she's super heavy , springer !!! You don't mind the weight ??  I don't carry it too often because of this
> 
> I have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old ... Maybe I get overwhelmed with two toddlers and a heavy bag . Maybe I'll carry it more often when my kids don't need to be hanging off me all the time !!



Yes! My natural has a smell my others do not. Don't get me wrong, my others smell like leather but there is something about the scent of the natural that is just so luxuriously rich and delicious. Even my husband notices and can appreciate it. 

I haul around so much crap that I don't need and have always carried BIG bags. The past week, I have tried cutting it back and it has made a huge difference in the weight of my bag. However, very rarely has the weight ever bothered me, I think it's because I have lugged it around so many years. With that in mind, the weight of the satchel with pockets does not bother me. With the way I have cut back, and if I continued as such, the small would technically work but as with different people come different preferences and mine has always been a big bag. I must say that I consistently use the cross body strap on the regular flo but I love the satchel with pockets to work in between my need for that. I ramble. Now the clayton is one that I would love to have another color in and intend to do so in a few months! It's such a nice carry.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Do you think it is too small for all your stuff ??
> 
> Honestly  I think the bag is gorgeous .. It has a smell like none of my other dooneys and I think it's gorgeous !! But she's super heavy , springer !!! You don't mind the weight ??  I don't carry it too often because of this
> 
> I have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old ... Maybe I get overwhelmed with two toddlers and a heavy bag . Maybe I'll carry it more often when my kids don't need to be hanging off me all the time !!



Thank you again for posting those comparison pics.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!





She looks awesome on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423



Omg what a gorgeous picture! Gorgeous bag too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423



Beautiful, TB!   Are you loving her?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Omg what a gorgeous picture! Gorgeous bag too!




Thanks Springer  I am loving her more than I thought I would. I hesitated for so long, but now I think I need a Croco!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, TB!   Are you loving her?




Thanks Sarah! I am loving her so much. With this bag, it's more about the feeling I get when I carry her. It's almost like she transforms me into this more sophisticated ladylike version of myself. And I'm so not like that! lol!  She fits all of my stuff, but everything needs to be in its place if you know what I mean. I'm really enjoying her and already thinking about the grey Croco.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!




Beautiful... She looks great on you.  Toledo leather is beautiful. You make me want to pull out mine... Bag twins!! I'm so glad you are happy with her. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423





MaryBel said:


> She looks awesome on you!




Oh my TB!!! That is one pretty bag. What a perfect black bag. Does it feel small when you carry her? And the rose just tops it off. &#128525;


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927



Congrats on your new job! You look great and salmon goes so well with the black and white. (My favorite color combo)



eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.



Beautiful bag and color.



Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.



Love the pink and brown color combo.



Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423



Lovely bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!




Gorgeous V!  She looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my TB!!! That is one pretty bag. What a perfect black bag. Does it feel small when you carry her? And the rose just tops it off. &#128525;




Thanks Pcan  She does feel on the smaller side, but not too small. I like how compact and cute she feels. It's just a nice easy carry. I really like the size.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423


 

VERY VERY NICE - man I wish the zip zip was a lil bigger


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo getting the love today. I love how cheerful this color is.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERY VERY NICE - man I wish the zip zip was a lil bigger




Thanks C!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo getting the love today. I love how cheerful this colorful.
> View attachment 2780771




I loooovvvee miss Violet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... Day 1 with Miss Croco Embossed Domed Satchel in Grey. Excuse the lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128513;&#128513;





Happy Work Flow Day 1!!  I love the whole ensemble - looks great on you.  The more I see pics of the croco satchel, the more I want one!!


----------



## Springer

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats on your new job! You look great and salmon goes so well with the black and white. (My favorite color combo)
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and color.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pink and brown color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag.



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> We be wild tasseled my friend!
> 
> Gorgeous bag. Such a rich look.





Thanks!!  I find that I do like the Dillen Satchel - it's pretty easy care for rainy days or when I don't want to have to worry about scratches, like with the Flo.  I love that - Wild Tasseled! LOL!.



Springer said:


> Yes I'm starting to accept the defiance. If the method MB suggested does not work, then I will not worry about it anymore. In fact, I think i will start a gang; a wild tassel gang. With leather jackets and patches, the works. We can ride on our motorcycles with our bags cross bodied, letting the tassels flap in the wind.





I love that imagery! Love it!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo getting the love today. I love how cheerful this color is.
> View attachment 2780771



Each time I look at the violet color I get so glad I have it. I am also glad I went for even though I had never carried such a bold color. Gorgeous bag!

I really wish dooney would reconsider phasing out certain colors. The violet and the salmon are just gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> I think this is my first post here in D&B. I carried my navy Dillen satchel to work today.





Welcome!  I'm fairly new to Dooney myself.  Love your Dillen Satchel and the dachshund fob is too cute!!  I think I've seen those on Etsy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow Day #2... It's a rainy day, so thought I would pull out Miss Salmon to accompany my Black & White and save the day. &#128515;
> 
> Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?? Have a great day ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779927




Another great ensemble!  Love it!  Sometimes having your bag as the pop of color is just what you need.  And yes - I'm still wearing white.  And as long as it stays warm enough, I'm gonna wear my flips and capris, lol.  At least on the weekends.  At work it's time to switch to slacks.  




eehlers said:


> My Toledo large winged shopper in Chestnut today...love how this leather feels.





That is gorgeous.  I love how rich the bag looks in your picture.


----------



## Springer

Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures. 




Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Satchel with pockets in baby pink which is a touch more bubble gum pink in my opinion but what have you. For anyone who has a satchel with pockets and a small flo satchel, could you tell me the difference in size between the two? I know the satchel with pockets is a hair smaller than the regular flo but I wonder how it compares to the small flo....... Here's looking at you gator, you have a ocean satchel with pockets and a small flo in baby pink. Both beautiful. How are the sizes?
> 
> 
> Pictures are with natural light coming through window without flash
> View attachment 2780006
> 
> View attachment 2780007
> 
> View attachment 2780008
> 
> View attachment 2780009
> 
> 
> Edit: corrected my caveman speak..... Most of it anyway.





What gorgeous pictures!  I love how the color just pops!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!





Beautiful!  I love how rich the color is.  She looks great on you!  


Quick question - does the Toledo leather scratch easily?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780331
> View attachment 2780332
> View attachment 2780333
> 
> 
> There you go !





Oh my!  Love these pictures!  Gray Flo just made my wish list, lol!  And something in Natural also made my wish list!  Both bags look great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423





Love!!  What an awesome picture!  Love the rose (one of my favorite flowers) and I now have to add this color Zip Satchel to my wish list, lol.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I loooovvvee miss Violet!




Me too!!  I'm so glad I took a chance on as As Is bag from QVC.  There is not a thing wrong with her.  And I got a great price, too.  Love that. 



Springer said:


> Each time I look at the violet color I get so glad I have it. I am also glad I went for even though I had never carried such a bold color. Gorgeous bag!
> 
> I really wish dooney would reconsider phasing out certain colors. The violet and the salmon are just gorgeous.





I'm even more glad I took a chance on Violet.  This color just makes me smile.  I can see her being a great pop of color during a dreary winter.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.






A bag for all seasons.

&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780292
> View attachment 2780293
> 
> 
> My new toledo !! She came a lil bruised up but I think we will still become best friends !! I am really loving the toledo leather !!



The Toledo is head turner, in any color!&#128562;

The rouge is blue blood red.  

Congrats that it makes you so happy.&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.





Love!!  Color twins!!  (mine is the small Flo).  LOL, love that - strategically placed blanket.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERY VERY NICE - man I wish the zip zip was a lil bigger




Me too!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo getting the love today. I love how cheerful this color is.
> View attachment 2780771



Gorgeous!


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I love how rich the color is.  She looks great on you!
> 
> 
> Quick question - does the Toledo leather scratch easily?




Thank you ! I think it's about the same as florentine ?? Scratches easily like florentine but can be rubbed out . I REALLY like this bag !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> The Toledo is head turner, in any color!&#128562;
> 
> 
> 
> The rouge is blue blood red.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats that it makes you so happy.&#128522;




I agree ! I was weary buy im so glad I got it , and at 65 percent off ! 

It's so hard to look at dooneys full price after getting outlets to ship to me !


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my!  Love these pictures!  Gray Flo just made my wish list, lol!  And something in Natural also made my wish list!  Both bags look great on you!




Thank you ! I just love how the natural patina came out on this one ! And I loooove the grey . I think the gray Clayton someone bought on here (?cant remember who ) looks so beautiful too .


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.




Love Mr Ocean. The charm you added is cute too.  I'm going to have to use those on my other bags too. Great idea! I did notice the pretty sheet in the background an do like how it looks. Nice staging


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you ! I think it's about the same as florentine ?? Scratches easily like florentine but can be rubbed out . I REALLY like this bag !!!




Be careful with her V. The consensus is the toledo may not scratch as easily as florentine, but they do not rub out. Some of us have tried a little leather conditioner and it reduced their appearance, but I could not get my light scratches to completely disappear. The plus side is you can take her out in the rain and not worry too much. The rain drops just roll right off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.



She's a beaut, Springer.  (Love the staging, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm carrying my Tessuta wallet with my Borough bag.   LOVE!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Tessuta wallet with my Borough bag.   LOVE!!!



Gorgeous combo!  Love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> today i'm carrying my tessuta wallet with my borough bag.   Love!!!


 
stunning


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Tessuta wallet with my Borough bag.   LOVE!!!




They look great together!! I love the look


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous combo!  Love it.


  I am IN LOVE with this bag, NAC!   




crazyforcoach09 said:


> stunning


    You need one!  (But in large, lol.)




Twoboyz said:


> They look great together!! I love the look


 Thanks!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Tessuta wallet with my Borough bag.   LOVE!!!


 
Bs on sale at L and T!!! extra 25 off


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bs on sale at L and T!!! extra 25 off



I saw that.  But I don't deal with L&T since they ripped me off for a wallet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw that.  But I don't deal with L&T since they ripped me off for a wallet.


 ripped you off???


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> ripped you off???



Yeah.  A couple of years ago I ordered a bag and wallet from them.  I returned both and they claimed the wallet wasn't in the box.  Um, whatever.   I would have no use for the wallet if I didn't keep the damn purse.  Anyway, it left a bad taste and I'm not interested in them.  (We don't have L&T in TX.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.  A couple of years ago I ordered a bag and wallet from them.  I returned both and they claimed the wallet wasn't in the box.  Um, whatever.   I would have no use for the wallet if I didn't keep the damn purse.  Anyway, it left a bad taste and I'm not interested in them.  (We don't have L&T in TX.)


 
I guess Coach has crazy friends every where 
Sorry Boo, like you said, WHATEVER!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I guess Coach has crazy friends every where
> Sorry Boo, like you said, WHATEVER!!!!



Exactly.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Exactly.


 you can always ask ya FP Coach store to MATCH L n T 
Getter done woman getter done


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you can always ask ya FP Coach store to MATCH L n T
> Getter done woman getter done



LOL.  You know how I operate.     I'm not sure I want the black w/gunmetal or whatever that hardware is.  I like gold colored hardware on a black bag.  Still thinkin'.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you ! I think it's about the same as florentine ?? Scratches easily like florentine but can be rubbed out . I REALLY like this bag !!!





Thanks!  I'll have to check one of these out IRL one day....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *I am IN LOVE with this bag, NAC!*
> 
> You need one!  (But in large, lol.)
> Thanks!!




I know what you mean!  I'm crazy about my Miss Tan.  So easy to carry and the leather is TDF.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bs on sale at L and T!!! extra 25 off







A friend gave me a heads up about the sale and I've already ordered Miss B in black!  Fingers crossed I get a good one, lol.  The price is almost $100 less than at my Dillards, so I gave it a shot.  


Now Miss Impatient (me) waits for Miss B to arrive......  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A friend gave me a heads up about the sale and I've already ordered Miss B in black!  Fingers crossed I get a good one, lol.  The price is almost $100 less than at my Dillards, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> 
> Now Miss Impatient (me) waits for Miss B to arrive......  LOL



   That's a great deal on B!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That's a great deal on B!





I thought so!  It came out to around 44% off regular price - sweet!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know what you mean!  I'm crazy about my Miss Tan.  So easy to carry and the leather is TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend gave me a heads up about the sale and I've already ordered Miss B in black!  Fingers crossed I get a good one, lol.  The price is almost $100 less than at my Dillards, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> 
> Now Miss Impatient (me) waits for Miss B to arrive......  LOL


 

Congrats - I wish large olive was there because it would come home to MAMA


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - I wish large olive was there because it would come home to MAMA





Thanks!  I didn't even notice she came in Olive.  LOL.  I guess because I have Olive Carlyle, I didn't look at the B in Olive.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BTW - sorry everyone - didn't mean to highjack this thread and get OT.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - I wish large olive was there because it would come home to MAMA


I'm eyeballing the suede/glove leather in black at Dillard's.   Still a little pricey, though.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh wow ivana I had no idea ! Ugh !!!! Darn .... I hope I don't mess it up too bad !


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> BTW - sorry everyone - didn't mean to highjack this thread and get OT.



LOL.  It seems like all of the Dooney threads wander.     But at least we are still talking about handbags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  It seems like all of the Dooney threads wander.     But at least we are still talking about handbags.





So true!  Sounds like me IRL - I'm always getting distracted. LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm eyeballing the suede/glove leather in black at Dillard's.   Still a little pricey, though.




Those are so pretty!i was looking at all of them online today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh wow ivana I had no idea ! Ugh !!!! Darn .... I hope I don't mess it up too bad !




You'll probably be okay. I have heard people say they have carried theirs for awhile and still no scratches. I have only carried mine a handful of times so I can't comment yet I guess. I think mine came with the scratches it had.


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Welcome!  I'm fairly new to Dooney myself.  Love your Dillen Satchel and the dachshund fob is too cute!!  I think I've seen those on Etsy.


Thank you NAC! I only have 2 Dooney bags so far. But I definitely see more in the future!


----------



## pbnjam

Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.


Nice touch on the leaves! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

Nebo said:


> I love the look of this bag. Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

I too ordered the Borough in black. Couldn't resist. I was bad, it was just about 1 hr after I ordered a RM studded amorous satchel from Nordstrom rack (also in black)


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Today I carried my pebbled leather Zip Zip Satchel. DS's had a little gift for me so I thought, what better vase to house this beauty, than my beloved bag?
> 
> View attachment 2780423


 It is so beautiful,  TB. I was happy to read your positive review. Zip zips are such  cute, structured bags.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo getting the love today. I love how cheerful this color is.
> View attachment 2780771


 Love the violet !



Springer said:


> Carrying my second favorite today. Had trouble with lighting. Very overcast and rainy. No sun. Love the weather but not good for pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2780833
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the strategically placed blanket in the background to give the picture a kiss of fall.


 Twins. Yours is a more beautiful, vibrant one.


----------



## Nebo

My friend works as a flight attendant. She came to Zagreb to see me, after two years We went to an amazing lunch, and then checked some pretty fobs.  I dont know if you notice it good, I was trying the fur pom pom, same color as Miss Ivy. They were 10 $. Im still on the fence about fobs, hehehe. Maybe I ll come back for one.


----------



## Nebo

P.s photos are obviously not taken with my poopy cam phone. This was courtesy  of iphone5.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780331
> View attachment 2780332
> View attachment 2780333
> 
> 
> There you go !




Uhhh... Stop girl!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> My friend works as a flight attendant. She came to Zagreb to see me, after two years We went to an amazing lunch, and then checked some pretty fobs.  I dont know if you notice it good, I was trying the fur pom pom, same color as Miss Ivy. They were 10 $. Im still on the fence about fobs, hehehe. Maybe I ll come back for one.




That was so nice of your friend. I hope you ladies had fun. I love the elephant fob. I think all would make charms.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> That was so nice of your friend. I hope you ladies had fun. I love the elephant fob. I think all would make charms.



I was very  happy! I loved them all. Just dont know if I m sold on the look of them on the bags. It seems fun  I loved the little "bag lady". I just read your post about bikers. Here most of them are very well off, professional ppl, they take of the suit and switch to leather for weekends)) Go bikers)


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> My friend works as a flight attendant. She came to Zagreb to see me, after two years We went to an amazing lunch, and then checked some pretty fobs.  I dont know if you notice it good, I was trying the fur pom pom, same color as Miss Ivy. They were 10 $. Im still on the fence about fobs, hehehe. Maybe I ll come back for one.



Omg omg omg I want the fluff ball!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I was very  happy! I loved them all. Just dont know if I m sold on the look of them on the bags. It seems fun  I loved the little "bag lady". I just read your post about bikers. Here most of them are very well off, professional ppl, they take of the suit and switch to leather for weekends)) Go bikers)




That's so nice that you were able to meet with your friend!


They are so cute! You need to get one so it will remind you of home when you see it on your purse.


The purse lady is too cute. Well, all of them are cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> My friend works as a flight attendant. She came to Zagreb to see me, after two years We went to an amazing lunch, and then checked some pretty fobs.  I dont know if you notice it good, I was trying the fur pom pom, same color as Miss Ivy. They were 10 $. Im still on the fence about fobs, hehehe. Maybe I ll come back for one.


 

Cute!  I agree with the others - you should get the green for pom pom.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I was very  happy! I loved them all. Just dont know if I m sold on the look of them on the bags. It seems fun  I loved the little "bag lady". I just read your post about bikers. Here most of them are very well off, professional ppl, they take of the suit and switch to leather for weekends)) Go bikers)




Lol... I'm not really a charm girl either. It has to be really simple and clean. 

And yes, that's what I hear... Most are very professional.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... Stop girl!!




I'm sorry , what was that ..? You want more ?? &#128518;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is so beautiful,  TB. I was happy to read your positive review. Zip zips are such  cute, structured bags.




I was thinking of you the whole time while trying it on and making my purchase. They had a red one.  It's so classic and pretty too.  I think I want a Croco one in the dark gray next. 

It was so nice that you were able to get together with your friend. Those charms are so cute! I agree, you should get at least one to remember this trip home and the nice day with your friend.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I'm sorry , what was that ..? You want more ?? &#128518;




Lol..lol


----------



## hopi

Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
> but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy





WOW, awesome pic!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
> 
> but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy




Poor mans Chelsea?  :giggles:  it doesn't matter how much that deal of the century bag cost, it's a rich girls bag! Gorgeous picture.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Poor mans Chelsea?  :giggles:  it doesn't matter how much that deal of the century bag cost, it's a rich girls bag! Gorgeous picture.




Love when people get my warped perspectives.  This shopper just looks so pretty when sitting and reminds me of a tall Chelsea.  Would love a woven & suede Chelsea and still have a zip on my priorities list so is a new car, getting house painted all before Christmas, we'll see how that works out for me.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
> but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy



Love your bag hopi, and that's a great picture!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
> but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy



So gorgeous, hopi!      I am a sucker for ivy.  Sorry I missed out on these.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I too ordered the Borough in black. Couldn't resist. I was bad, it was just about 1 hr after I ordered a RM studded amorous satchel from Nordstrom rack (also in black)



I can't wait to see pics of your Amorous!  I have been looking at that bag online every day.  I even saw it in on a TV show the other night, just the saffiano satchel, haven't seen a studded one.  

I had a concern about the zipper detail on the sides, and wonder if they would catch on my clothing and cause snags.  I also wonder how stiff the top handles are and if they will continue to stay up.  I read one review that said after the bag was really packed, one handle loosened and bent down.  Other than that, reviews seem to be great.  I used to follow that Nordstrom Rack thread, but unsubscribed as I don't have a store near me and most of the finds were not what I am looking for.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm carrying this... But I'm lusting after that coach bag!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I too ordered the Borough in black. Couldn't resist. I was bad, it was just about 1 hr after I ordered a RM studded amorous satchel from Nordstrom rack (also in black)



I ordered the Soft Borough in Black too MB!!  Along with the Earth.  

I couldn't resist the L&T price!!!!!

I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be back till the 29th so I won't get them until I get back.

I'll look forward to your pics in the mean time!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> I ordered the Soft Borough in Black too MB!!  Along with the Earth.
> 
> I couldn't resist the L&T price!!!!!
> 
> I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be back till the 29th so I won't get them until I get back.
> 
> I'll look forward to your pics in the mean time!!




Congrats twin!
I was tempted by the earth too, but decided to get just one to try.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Congrats twin!
> I was tempted by the earth too, but decided to get just one to try.



If truth be told, I was tempted by them all.  LOL!!  Especially for that price.  But I have the Camel Glove leather Borough and I love the pink but I wouldn't get as much wear out of it.

There is an L&T in ATL so I can return if I don't like, I just hate going down town.  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I too ordered the Borough in black. Couldn't resist. I was bad, it was just about 1 hr after I ordered a RM studded amorous satchel from Nordstrom rack (also in black)





tlo said:


> I ordered the Soft Borough in Black too MB!!  Along with the Earth.
> 
> I couldn't resist the L&T price!!!!!
> 
> I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be back till the 29th so I won't get them until I get back.
> 
> I'll look forward to your pics in the mean time!!





Looks like we are going to be triplets!  This is my first online order with L&T, so I hope they don't take forever to ship.  


I was also tempted by the Earth and Loganberry, but decided to go with the black.


ETA:  I'm not surprised that you and I will be twins again, MaryBel.  LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying this... But I'm lusting after that coach bag!
> View attachment 2781837



Be still my heart!!!   I must own an ostrich!   She's so beautiful, TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Be still my heart!!!   I must own an ostrich!   She's so beautiful, TB!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like we are going to be triplets!  This is my first online order with L&T, so I hope they don't take forever to ship.
> 
> 
> I was also tempted by the Earth and Loganberry, but decided to go with the black.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I'm not surprised that you and I will be twins again, MaryBel.  LOL!



Congrats Triplet!!!!  I hope you love it!  I've ordered from them before and they shipped it quickly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Congrats Triplet!!!!  I hope you love it!  I've ordered from them before and they shipped it quickly.





Thanks!  I saw on my confirmation that it's shipping from a store, so I'm hoping it's in good shape and doesn't take forever to get to me.  Fingers crossed.....


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying this... But I'm lusting after that coach bag!
> View attachment 2781837




Love the black and grey together such an elegant combination. This Chelsea is an upgrade


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Love the black and grey together such an elegant combination. This Chelsea is an upgrade




Thanks Hopi! I'm loving it too. It's not a bad carry either. Seems pretty light for a Chelsea.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Love when people get my warped perspectives.  This shopper just looks so pretty when sitting and reminds me of a tall Chelsea.  Would love a woven & suede Chelsea and still have a zip on my priorities list so is a new car, getting house painted all before Christmas, we'll see how that works out for me.




You have a lot to do girl! Good luck and I hope you can squeeze one of those bags in there too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like we are going to be triplets!  This is my first online order with L&T, so I hope they don't take forever to ship.


We'll be quads!   I got a price-match from the Coach boutique.  Mine will be here Tuesday from JAX!       I thought I would hold out for a black w/gold hardware but I love my earth colored one so much I hate to pass this up.  

P.S. To Coach fans...Monica (store mgr) said that Coach has announced an "event" for Thanksgiving week but she doesn't have any details yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I ordered the Soft Borough in Black too MB!!  Along with the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist the L&T price!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be back till the 29th so I won't get them until I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look forward to your pics in the mean time!!




MaryBel and TLO, congrats on you Borough purchases from L&T! I was so wrapped up in my own Coach saga today I missed this. The Borough is another one in my wish list.


----------



## Vicmarie

hopi said:


> Still carrying my poor's man's Chelsea
> 
> but absolutely adore this bag and the Ivy




So pretty !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> We'll be quads!   I got a price-match from the Coach boutique.  Mine will be here Tuesday from JAX!       I thought I would hold out for a black w/gold hardware but I love my earth colored one so much I hate to pass this up.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. To Coach fans...Monica (store mgr) said that Coach has announced an "event" for Thanksgiving week but she doesn't have any details yet.




Sarah and NAC,
Congrats on your new Boroughs!  It's a coach day today in the Dooney Bin! I can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> We'll be quads!   I got a price-match from the Coach boutique.  Mine will be here Tuesday from JAX!       I thought I would hold out for a black w/gold hardware but I love my earth colored one so much I hate to pass this up.
> 
> P.S. To Coach fans...Monica (store mgr) said that Coach has announced an "event" for Thanksgiving week but she doesn't have any details yet.



Congrats honey!!!!  I'm so glad you are getting it!!  It's been haunting you!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel and TLO, congrats on you Borough purchases from L&T! I was so wrapped up in my own Coach saga today I missed this. The Borough is another one in my wish list.



Thanks TB!!  You had every right to have missed this. My eyes would have been popping out of my head with nothing on my brain but your new coach!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Congrats honey!!!!  I'm so glad you are getting it!!  It's been haunting you!!!



Yeah, I think the rhodium hardware will be dark enough to not show up.   Now I'm excited!!   Come on, Tuesday!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I saw on my confirmation that it's shipping from a store, so I'm hoping it's in good shape and doesn't take forever to get to me.  Fingers crossed.....





Mine is coming from a store too! I hope we get them quick and in good shape. At least if they have minor imperfections, they would be less noticeable in black.


----------



## tlo

Both of mine are shipping from a store too!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel and TLO, congrats on you Borough purchases from L&T! I was so wrapped up in my own Coach saga today I missed this. The Borough is another one in my wish list.





TB, you must get one. I think they still have black and tan available. The price is too good! You will love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying this... But I'm lusting after that coach bag!
> View attachment 2781837


I'm lusting after this ostrich!


MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.



Oh so beautiful!  I think I really need this bag.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh so beautiful!  I think I really need this bag.




65% off at the outlet and I believe is shippable!


----------



## Vicmarie

I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2782026
> 
> 
> I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !



You look fantastic, beautiful bag.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.



Love the IVY - Beauty


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.



Gorgeous!   Love ivy for fall.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2782026
> 
> 
> I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !



Love that color!   Looks great.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Mine is coming from a store too! I hope we get them quick and in good shape. At least if they have minor imperfections, they would be less noticeable in black.


 


tlo said:


> Both of mine are shipping from a store too!!


 

Oh, I'm glad to know mine is not the only one coming from a store!  Now to wait for a shipping notice.  I'm such an impatient person, but it was such a great price that I couldn't pass it up, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2782026
> 
> 
> I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !


 

Looks great on you.  Love the way the color of the bag and your dress look together.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.


 

Beautiful!!  Love the Ivy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> We'll be quads!   I got a price-match from the Coach boutique.  Mine will be here Tuesday from JAX!       I thought I would hold out for a black w/gold hardware but I love my earth colored one so much I hate to pass this up.
> 
> P.S. To Coach fans...Monica (store mgr) said that Coach has announced an "event" for Thanksgiving week but she doesn't have any details yet.


 

Yay for quads!!!  Yours will arrive before mine, I'm sure.  Great news that your FP price matched.  

Is the Thanksgiving week 'event' at the FP stores?


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I'm carrying this... But I'm lusting after that coach bag!
> View attachment 2781837



And I'm stalking this bag. &#128518;


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for quads!!!  Yours will arrive before mine, I'm sure.  Great news that your FP price matched.
> 
> Is the Thanksgiving week 'event' at the FP stores?



I will get mine on Tuesday.  My SA always overnights stuff from JAX, but since it was late afternoon it won't go out till Monday.  I should have called earlier!!  

Yes, the event will be at FP stores.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.




My dream bag! Did you order this through the outlet?


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.



GORGEOUS!!!!  

I stayed away from Clayton, afraid of it's weight.  Boy was I wrong.  Now I have 3.  It's one of my favorite bags!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> TB, you must get one. I think they still have black and tan available. The price is too good! You will love it!




I do think I need one, but I'm already feeling guilty about my purchase today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went out to lunch with DH and decided to switch into Ms Ivy Clayton. Her first time out! Love the size.




Beautiful! Great fall bag. It's the perfect time for her to make her debut


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> 65% off at the outlet and I believe is shippable!




I think the Ivy is all gone. One of my YouTube friends went to the outlet and they checked the warehouse and other outlets. Ebay has them from time to time though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2782026
> 
> 
> I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !




You look great and that bag is gorgeousness! (Autocorrect made that word. Lol) Your hair couldn't look "undone" if you tried. It's always gorgeous.  I love the outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> And I'm stalking this bag. &#128518;




Thanks LTD!  I'm stalking lots of bags so I get you.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I do think I need one, but I'm already feeling guilty about my purchase today.



Don't feel guilty TB!!  That is a gorgeous bag.  Since you are close to the outlet you'll be able to find a Clayton at a good deal.

They are GREAT bags!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Don't feel guilty TB!!  That is a gorgeous bag.  Since you are close to the outlet you'll be able to find a Clayton at a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> They are GREAT bags!!!!




Thanks T!  Someday....


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T!  Someday....



I got my Ocean Blue Clayton when they had them 65% off so it was a steal.  $149


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I got my Ocean Blue Clayton when they had them 65% off so it was a steal.  $149




That is a steal! I just need to find my color. I'm also still teetering on the fact that it's too heavy. Normally I would t care but I have a bum shoulder.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. *Love this color.* So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359



So do I. She's a beauty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T!  Someday....


Ocean still in warehouse for 65 off


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359




Love the color too and the charm is so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ocean still in warehouse for 65 off




Thanks C! I'm still thinking about it. I'm gravitating toward black or brown TMoro.  of course they are more expensive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359



Love that color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.


Goregeous!


----------



## jmelyn929

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359


This is the only Dooney bag I have...it is beautiful! Enjoy yours, it is perfect for fall!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359


Beautiful!


MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.



If that was in my closet, I'd dive for it too!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.



Oh my -  really love this beauty, so perfect, she is one that could not be put away after just one day.

I am starting to think I know your closets better than you


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.



Beautiful bag. Love the slouch on it, it becomes  her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

houstonm2198 said:


> Goregeous!


Thanks!!




elbgrl said:


> If that was in my closet, I'd dive for it too!


   Thanks, Rosie.




hopi said:


> Oh my -  really love this beauty, so perfect, she is one that could not be put away after just one day.
> 
> I am starting to think I know your closets better than you


    You so silly.  :kiss:




Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag. Love the slouch on it, it becomes  her.


Thanks, Nebo!   Hope you're having a nice visit with your family!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2782026
> 
> 
> I was in too much of a hurry to do my hair , but I was able to switch into toledo for the first time today !





Gorgeous (both of you)!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.




Sooo beautiful!!! I'll have to try that leather one day. Is it pretty carefree?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love the IVY - Beauty





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Love ivy for fall.




Thanks Ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, I'm glad to know mine is not the only one coming from a store!  Now to wait for a shipping notice.  I'm such an impatient person, but it was such a great price that I couldn't pass it up, lol.




I just got my shipping notice. It will be here next Friday. I hope she comes in good condition!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!!  Love the Ivy!




Thanks GF!



PcanTannedBty said:


> My dream bag! Did you order this through the outlet?



Thanks!
I got it at the outlet last weekend!



tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I stayed away from Clayton, afraid of it's weight.  Boy was I wrong.  Now I have 3.  It's one of my favorite bags!!!




Thanks! I too stayed away at the beginning and got 2 Kingstons instead, but everybody's pics kept taunting me so I decided to get one and when I went to get it ended up with 2 (ivy and gray). Now I need red.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I'll have to try that leather one day. Is it pretty carefree?


Thanks, lady!   Yes, it's extremely carefree but I'm careful with my bags anyhow.    Did you wrap up your first week at the new job?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I'll have to try that leather one day. Is it pretty carefree?[/QUOTE
> 
> This is beautiful bag Saturday for sure! Such a WOW Sarah!


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry gets her first outing today. Love this color. So rich looking.
> View attachment 2782359



Such a great Dooney Classic. Classics never get old or out of style. Such a pretty color for the fall heading into cooler weather


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel,
Can't wait to see your newest acquisitions when they arrive. You have been getting some beauties. All so "classy and sassy."


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.




I remember this from when I just joined the forum. So pretty!! That color is just gorgeous!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.




Wow !! I really like this !!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> This is beautiful bag Saturday for sure! Such a WOW Sarah!






Twoboyz said:


> I remember this from when I just joined the forum. So pretty!! That color is just gorgeous!






Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! I really like this !!!



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel,
> Can't wait to see your newest acquisitions when they arrive. You have been getting some beauties. All so "classy and sassy."





Thanks Pixie!
I can't wait either, too bad they take too long to make it all the way to the west coast.
Oh, I love your phrase "classy and sassy"!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793



Cute!!!  Never would of thought to do that.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I got it at the outlet last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I too stayed away at the beginning and got 2 Kingstons instead, but everybody's pics kept taunting me so I decided to get one and when I went to get it ended up with 2 (ivy and gray). Now I need red.



OMG!!  I saw the red today.  One hot mama!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793




It's so cute! Fraternal twins! I have the brown  you don't have a crossbody?  Outlet time! Hope you had fun.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.



OMG!!  Sarah, that bag is gorgeous!  Can I come dive into your closet?  Coco wants to play with Harry!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793




This is so cute ! Where did you get this ?? Does it fit a debit card too ??


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793



Cute idea Dooney has so many cute crossbodies. I just cant get in to the style. Its the same as fobs. Love to see them on other bags/ladies


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> So do I. She's a beauty.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Love the color too and the charm is so cute!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color!


 


jmelyn929 said:


> This is the only Dooney bag I have...it is beautiful! Enjoy yours, it is perfect for fall!


 


elbgrl said:


> *Beautiful!*
> 
> 
> If that was in my closet, I'd dive for it too!


 
Thanks y'all!  This is such an easy care bag, perfect for running around on the weekend.  So easy to get in and out of and not too heavy.  Perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.


 
Wow.  That.Is.Gorgeous.  I love everything about this.  The color, the shape.  Is it hard to get in and out of?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> This is so cute ! Where did you get this ?? Does it fit a debit card too ??




Vickie, I've seen these on Ilovedooney and at the outlets. They are a little cheaper at he outlet I think, but with shopping and tax might make them more expensive.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> Such a great Dooney Classic. Classics never get old or out of style. Such a pretty color for the fall heading into cooler weather


 Thanks!  I agree.  The color is perfect for fall.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793


Great idea!  The coin purse is cute!  I bet you could find a nice crossbody at the outlets.  Looking forward to seeing what you choose.



MaryBel said:


> I just got my shipping notice. It will be here next Friday. I hope she comes in good condition!


 
I got mine yesterday too!  Yay!  Should be delivered on Wednesday.  Mine show it's coming from NJ.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> This is so cute ! Where did you get this ?? Does it fit a debit card too ??




Thank u girlfriend. I got it from the outlet. Yes it fits a debit card. I carried my ID, credit card, lipgloss, a couple of bills and gum. It was perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I agree.  The color is perfect for fall.
> 
> 
> Great idea!  The coin purse is cute!  I bet you could find a nice crossbody at the outlets.  Looking forward to seeing what you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday too!  Yay!  Should be delivered on Wednesday.  Mine show it's coming from NJ.




Thanks NAC.. Yeah, I do need a nice cross body. I've been wanting the one that is similar to the pockets on the Kingston and Clayton ( can't think of the name) but don't want to pay $200 for it. &#128533;. I may end up getting it because I need something to take to the beach when I'm out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Cute idea Dooney has so many cute crossbodies. I just cant get in to the style. Its the same as fobs. Love to see them on other bags/ladies




I feel ya. I'm the came way. U don't really care for the cross body look on me. Feels like a college girl &#128513;


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Did a little diving and pulled out the chestnut Montecatini hobo.   LOOOOVE this bag.




Wow! I'm speechless


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow.  That.Is.Gorgeous.  I love everything about this.  The color, the shape.  Is it hard to get in and out of?



Thanks!  Nope, it's just a hobo with a magnet closure...


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793




I always carry the fraternal twin to yours! Love it to keep all my change in so I don't dirty up my wallet with it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out watching a College Football Game with my 1975 Key Coin Purse in White attached to my belt loop. This is when I need a nice Crossbody. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782793



Perfect for the game, girl.  You don't have to worry about keeping up with your bag!  So cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OMG!!  Sarah, that bag is gorgeous!  Can I come dive into your closet?  Coco wants to play with Harry!!!



You know you can dive in my closet any day, honey.  :kiss:   Harry says "woof!!" to Coco!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks NAC.. Yeah, I do need a nice cross body. I've been wanting the one that is similar to the pockets on the Kingston and Clayton ( can't think of the name) but don't want to pay $200 for it. &#128533;. I may end up getting it because I need something to take to the beach when I'm out.



May I suggest one of the 1975 signature cross bodies available on iloveddooney. They have the 1975 in biscuit for $99 and the 1975 white, black or black and white multi for $104. I have the white multi and I love it. Perfect for those occasions when you want/have to carry the bare minimum. They're also gorgeous.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> You know you can dive in my closet any day, honey.  :kiss:   Harry says "woof!!" to Coco!



Thank you GF!!  You'll be my next "road trip" stop!!!!  Coco says HEY to Harry and gave him a little wink


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Sunday!

We moved at the end of September and it's been crazy trying to get situated and get back online. We went almost 10 days without T.V. or internet while we waited for Xfinity to arrive.  I've been reading the threads every now and then on my phone but I'm still not good with using it to reply and I still don't know how to post pics. I pulled my jacked up laptop out this morning.  I'm loving all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing on this forum! The grandchildren are keeping me busy this school year but I'll try to check in when I can.

Last week I finally made it back to San Francisco to visit my sister and pick up a few handbags I had stored there.  I had been reading so much on this forum about the vachetta leather trim lately it made me want to pull my favorite QVC purchase out of storage. This is my May, 2010 Navy TSV purchase.  I've been carrying it since last Saturday.  Now it's making me want this bag in red, of course!  Here's a pic of it last Saturday at my favorite SF café.

Have a wonderful Sunday!:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> We moved at the end of September and it's been crazy trying to get situated and get back online. We went almost 10 days without T.V. or internet while we waited for Xfinity to arrive.  I've been reading the threads every now and then on my phone but I'm still not good with using it to reply and I still don't know how to post pics. I pulled my jacked up laptop out this morning.  I'm loving all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing on this forum! The grandchildren are keeping me busy this school year but I'll try to check in when I can.
> 
> Last week I finally made it back to San Francisco to visit my sister and pick up a few handbags I had stored there.  I had been reading so much on this forum about the vachetta leather trim lately it made me want to pull my favorite QVC purchase out of storage. This is my May, 2010 Navy TSV purchase.  I've been carrying it since last Saturday.  Now it's making me want this bag in red, of course!  Here's a pic of it last Saturday at my favorite SF café.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!:kiss:



Hey chickadee!!  I've been missing you around here!!  Glad you finally got all moved and settled in!   That bag is prettier today than it was brand new.  I LOVE the patina on that trim!   Just beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey chickadee!!  I've been missing you around here!!  Glad you finally got all moved and settled in!   That bag is prettier today than it was brand new.  I LOVE the patina on that trim!   Just beautiful.



Morning Sarah!

Thanks!  I've missed being around.  Moving is no fun.  I'm still looking for stuff, or wishing I didn't throw some things out because my dislike for packing made be believe I wouldn't miss them!

Thanks! I love the patina on this bag!  And the leather is getting soft and feels so rich.  I've held off on buying red because as much as I love the style it doesn't have the inside compartments like the newer Dooney bags.  I'll carry this one a little longer and if I don't miss the compartments I may just order red.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I always carry the fraternal twin to yours! Love it to keep all my change in so I don't dirty up my wallet with it.
> 
> View attachment 2783321




That's a cute color combo. So carefree. I normally use mine for change too. &#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> Thanks!  I've missed being around.  Moving is no fun. * I'm still looking for stuff, or wishing I didn't throw some things out because my dislike for packing made be believe I wouldn't miss them!*
> 
> Thanks! I love the patina on this bag!  And the leather is getting soft and feels so rich.  I've held off on buying red because as much as I love the style it doesn't have the inside compartments like the newer Dooney bags.  I'll carry this one a little longer and if I don't miss the compartments I may just order red.



Hah!  Now you have the perfect excuse to go shopping!!    

I remember our past discussions about how I don't use any of the compartments (or outside pockets) in a bag...lol.  So the lack of them wouldn't bother me in the least.  That bag is just so classic and gorgeous, and a good price point,too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah!  Now you have the perfect excuse to go shopping!!
> 
> I remember our past discussions about how I don't use any of the compartments (or outside pockets) in a bag...lol.  So the lack of them wouldn't bother me in the least.  That bag is just so classic and gorgeous, and a good price point,too.




This is why I love "talking" to you! You just gave me a guilt-free reason to shop, and you convinced me to get the red satchel!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> We moved at the end of September and it's been crazy trying to get situated and get back online. We went almost 10 days without T.V. or internet while we waited for Xfinity to arrive.  I've been reading the threads every now and then on my phone but I'm still not good with using it to reply and I still don't know how to post pics. I pulled my jacked up laptop out this morning.  I'm loving all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing on this forum! The grandchildren are keeping me busy this school year but I'll try to check in when I can.
> 
> Last week I finally made it back to San Francisco to visit my sister and pick up a few handbags I had stored there.  I had been reading so much on this forum about the vachetta leather trim lately it made me want to pull my favorite QVC purchase out of storage. This is my May, 2010 Navy TSV purchase.  I've been carrying it since last Saturday.  Now it's making me want this bag in red, of course!  Here's a pic of it last Saturday at my favorite SF café.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!:kiss:



How are you doing girl?   Lovely bag, and the coffee looks delicious!  How come the bag isn't red?


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> How are you doing girl?   Lovely bag, and the coffee looks delicious!  How come the bag isn't red?



Mornin' Rosie!

I'm doing well and I hope the same for you! Thanks!  And the coffee is always good.  It's a neighborhood place and the atmosphere is always so pleasant.  

Haha!  It's not red because at the time it debuted as a TSV red wasn't offered.  I think it was a year or two before they introduced red.  And I almost didn't get it because of that.  But Aprimo (if you remember her from the QVC forum) posted pics of her green bag she pre-ordered and I loved the look and size of the satchel that I just had to get it, so I got Navy.


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie!
> 
> I'm doing well and I hope the same for you! Thanks!  And the coffee is always good.  It's a neighbor place and the atmosphere is always so pleasant.
> 
> Haha!  It's not red because at the time it debuted as a TSV red wasn't offered.  I think it was a year or two before they introduced red.  And I almost didn't get it because of that.  But Aprimo (if you remember her from the QVC forum) posted pics of her green bag she pre-ordered and I loved the look and size of the satchel that I just had to get it, so I got Navy.



That's ok, I have bags that aren't pink even though that's my first choice.  That bag is a favorite style of mine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> That's ok, I have bags that aren't pink even though that's my first choice.  That bag is a favorite style of mine.



And I do love the navy against the vachetta so I love it even though it's not red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> But *Aprimo* (if you remember her from the QVC forum) posted pics of her green bag she pre-ordered and I loved the look and size of the satchel that I just had to get it, so I got Navy.



Hmmm, Amy (Aprimo) was posting here for a while but I haven't "seen" her lately.  I hope she will come back and post with us!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, Amy (Aprimo) was posting here for a while but I haven't "seen" her lately.  I hope she will come back and post with us!



Me too!  I miss the old crew.  They would love posting here with the other ladies.  Joy told me the OVC Forum blew up when Lisa announced she was leaving.  I went on there to check it out and the forum just isn't what it used to be.  The mean girls are meaner than ever!  I don't think I'll be back there again soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Me too!  I miss the old crew.  They would love posting here with the other ladies.  Joy told me the OVC Forum blew up when Lisa announced she was leaving.  I went on there to check it out and the forum just isn't what it used to be.  The mean girls are meaner than ever!  I don't think I'll be back there again soon.



A bunch of them signed up here but sort of drifted away.  I guess that just happens over time.  I agree about the Q forum; too many mean-spirited people there.  They need to quit worrying about people posting pictures of the TSV and start moderating the rudeness.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> A bunch of them signed up here but sort of drifted away.  I guess that just happens over time.  I agree about the Q forum; too many mean-spirited people there.  *They need to quit worrying about people posting pictures of the TSV and start moderating the rudeness*.



I completely agree!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> A bunch of them signed up here but sort of drifted away.  I guess that just happens over time.  I agree about the Q forum; too many mean-spirited people there.  They need to quit worrying about people posting pictures of the TSV and start moderating the rudeness.



This!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  Nope, it's just a hobo with a magnet closure...


 
Ahhh, gotcha!  Thanks for the additional picture.  Such a pretty bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> We moved at the end of September and it's been crazy trying to get situated and get back online. We went almost 10 days without T.V. or internet while we waited for Xfinity to arrive.  I've been reading the threads every now and then on my phone but I'm still not good with using it to reply and I still don't know how to post pics. I pulled my jacked up laptop out this morning.  I'm loving all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing on this forum! The grandchildren are keeping me busy this school year but I'll try to check in when I can.
> 
> Last week I finally made it back to San Francisco to visit my sister and pick up a few handbags I had stored there.  I had been reading so much on this forum about the vachetta leather trim lately it made me want to pull my favorite QVC purchase out of storage. This is my May, 2010 Navy TSV purchase.  I've been carrying it since last Saturday.  Now it's making me want this bag in red, of course!  Here's a pic of it last Saturday at my favorite SF café.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!:kiss:




Hi RN! I'm so glad you're moved and finally settling in. I've missed seeing you around here. Do you know how many times I have almost ordered this bag in this very color? Several times, but I always stop myself because I have way too many on my wish list. This is a favorite of mine in this color combination for sure. I love the slim profile of this bag and it just seems like a nice easy bag to carry. Enjoy and hope to see you here more now that you are settling in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! I'm so glad you're moved and finally settling in. I've missed seeing you around here. Do you know how many times I have almost ordered this bag in this very color? Several times, but I always stop myself because I have way too many on my wish list. This is a favorite of mine in this color combination for sure. I love the slim profile of this bag and it just seems like a nice easy bag to carry. Enjoy and hope to see you here more now that you are settling in.




Hi TB!

Thanks!  I'm at that point where I don't panic every time I need something because I finally have most everything in it's place and out of boxes.

I love this bag in navy! (But you know my heart belongs to anything red!)  I know what you mean about having a long wish list, but if it ever gets near the top of your list you should seriously consider getting it!

Have a great night!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> We moved at the end of September and it's been crazy trying to get situated and get back online. We went almost 10 days without T.V. or internet while we waited for Xfinity to arrive.  I've been reading the threads every now and then on my phone but I'm still not good with using it to reply and I still don't know how to post pics. I pulled my jacked up laptop out this morning.  I'm loving all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing on this forum! The grandchildren are keeping me busy this school year but I'll try to check in when I can.
> 
> Last week I finally made it back to San Francisco to visit my sister and pick up a few handbags I had stored there.  I had been reading so much on this forum about the vachetta leather trim lately it made me want to pull my favorite QVC purchase out of storage. This is my May, 2010 Navy TSV purchase.  I've been carrying it since last Saturday.  Now it's making me want this bag in red, of course!  Here's a pic of it last Saturday at my favorite SF café.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!:kiss:




Love your handbag and your pic would love a sip of whatever you had right now.  Went to my son's today for a Bear's disaster - I mean party,  came home and just poopped out. It is such a blessing to have fun with the grandkids and the westcoast   It was 35 degrees  here last might.  Whenever I see your name on the board I smile,  life gets so busy sometimes this forum is hard to keep up with even on a good day you can miss posts  So glad you are settling in.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm at that point where I don't panic every time I need something because I finally have most everything in it's place and out of boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag in navy! (But you know my heart belongs to anything red!)  I know what you mean about having a long wish list, but if it ever gets near the top of your list you should seriously consider getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night!




Thanks, you have a great night too. I will push it up on my wish list!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Love your handbag and your pic would love a sip of whatever you had right now.  Went to my son's today for a Bear's disaster - I mean party,  came home and just poopped out. It is such a blessing to have fun with the grandkids and the westcoast   It was 35 degrees  here last might.  Whenever I see your name on the board I smile,  life gets so busy sometimes this forum is hard to keep up with even on a good day you can miss posts  So glad you are settling in.



Hi Hopi!

Thanks!  I could use a sip  right now myself!  I can't believe the Bears! I gave them 13 Confidence points in our pool and they lost!  They haven't won at home during the regular season yet.  I feel so blessed to be able to spend this time with my grandkids! I'm having such a good time and being on the West Coast is a bonus! 

I forget it's getting cold there until I see pictures posted on Facebook by my Illinois friends.  A friend tailgates with her family at the Northwestern home games and they have been very layered at the last two games.

 Thank you so much! I was replying to Sarah's post earlier and my grandson asked me what I was smiling about.  I didn't realize how I smile and laugh at the computer when I'm in the forum until they come over and ask me what's funny.  You're right, life does get busy and it's hard to keep up with all the posts in the forum from time to time.  It's just good to hear from people whenever they have time to drop in and say hi!

Stay warm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Thanks, you have a great night too*. I will push it up on my wish list!




Thanks!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Rosie!
> 
> I'm doing well and I hope the same for you! Thanks!  And the coffee is always good.  It's a neighborhood place and the atmosphere is always so pleasant.
> 
> Haha!  It's not red because at the time it debuted as a TSV red wasn't offered.  I think it was a year or two before they introduced red.  And I almost didn't get it because of that.  But Aprimo (if you remember her from the QVC forum) posted pics of her green bag she pre-ordered and I loved the look and size of the satchel that I just had to get it, so I got Navy.



You are right.  It didn't come in red to begin with.  I remember that TSV.  I got it in the white and the pink.  It carries great and I always get compliments on them.

It's a classic!


----------



## Bobetta

Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.


----------



## pmburk

Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011





Beautiful!  Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:



Pretty!  I love how pebbled she is.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011




You look so chic! Love that bag. She looks so soft and smushy already.


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:




Really cute! Love the color block look of the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> You are right.  It didn't come in red to begin with.  I remember that TSV.  I got it in the white and the pink.  *It carries great *and I always get compliments on them.
> 
> It's a classic!



I love how it carries!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011



It's great when you pull out an old favorite!  It feels like getting a new bag, but it has the comfort of an old friend.  Beautiful!

Enjoy and stay dry tomorrow, if you can!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011


 You look lovely!



pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:


I love the color  blocking on this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:



I love vintage Dooney!  Yours looks great!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Love the whole ensemble!







Twoboyz said:


> You look so chic! Love that bag. She looks so soft and smushy already.




Thank you so much. 
And my bag looks soft and smushy because it's almost empty. Lol. But I have to use her more. For sure.


----------



## Springer

My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes. 






And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223



Love


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011




Love, love, love... I can't wait till boot season here. The natural pops your whole look. Soo cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:




Such a classic!!! Beautiful bag...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2... 

Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223


  I love it. Nice charm.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233


 You look classy and sassy I love that color.. still dye proof?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I love it. Nice charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look classy and sassy I love that color.. still dye proof?




Thank you girlfriend!!! &#128515;. Yup, still dye proof, knock on wood. I'll see how it goes today against this blue shirt and black pants.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223



Mornin' Springer!

I love your violet Flo!  And I'm laughing at the Mario comforter because my grandson uses the same one when we drive from Oakland to San Francisco to pick up my daughter after work.  She gets off late so the kids sleep in the car there and back.


Have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233




Mornin' PTB!

I know I'm late to the party but CONGRATULATIONS on your new job!  I know looking for a job is a job itself, with no pay and lots of expenses.  I'll be in your shoes in the next few months because I need to get back to work at some point.

As usual your bag and you look wonderful!  

Have a great start to the week!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but CONGRATULATIONS on your new job!  I know looking for a job is a job itself, with no pay and lots of expenses.  I'll be in your shoes in the next few months because I need to get back to work at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your bag and you look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great start to the week!




Hey girlfriend!!! Thank you so much! And yes, job hunting is definitely a job and even more stressful that  not having a job, if that makes any sense. &#128515;. Well I wish you luck on your job search and let me know if I can help with résumé or interviewing skills or anything. I've gotten plenty of practice. &#128513;. Feel free to PM me if need be.

You have a great week as well. &#128515;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#55357;&#56835; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233


 

lovely as always


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girlfriend!!! Thank you so much! And yes, job hunting is definitely a job and even more stressful that  not having a job, if that makes any sense. &#55357;&#56835;. Well I wish you luck on your job search and let me know if I can help with résumé or interviewing skills or anything. I've gotten plenty of practice. &#55357;&#56833;. Feel free to PM me if need be.
> 
> You have a great week as well. &#55357;&#56835;



I do know exactly what you mean about it being more stressful!  Thank you so much for the offer, I could use all the advice I can get!  I worked my next to last job 20 years and my boss took me with him when he left the company so I didn't have to go through the normal job interview process.  And I worked at my last job 13 years before quitting to move here.  So it's been over 33 years since I've been on a real job interview. (Unless you count my audition for QVC during their 2004 Host Search Contest when they held auditions in Chicago. It was just something fun to do.  I think they burned my audition tape as soon as I left.)

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223



 Oh so beautiful....Mr Violet is! He's looking very comfy and cozy on the Mario comforter


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233



Looking very classy Miss Pcan! I love the pop of brightness Miss Bone gives to your outfit.  Have a a good second week!  Oh and I'm not sure if you saw my post to you on the off topic thread and on the youtube comment.  I tried replying to you PM, but your mail box is full so I couldn't.  I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## elbgrl

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223


Great bag and pictures!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233



Lookin good as usual!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I do know exactly what you mean about it being more stressful!  Thank you so much for the offer, I could use all the advice I can get!  I worked my next to last job 20 years and my boss took me with him when he left the company so I didn't have to go through the normal job interview process.  And I worked at my last job 13 years before quitting to move here.  So it's been over 33 years since I've been on a real job interview. (*Unless you count my audition for QVC during their 2004 Host Search Contest when they held auditions in Chicago. It was just something fun to do.  I think they burned my audition tape as soon as I left.*)
> 
> Thanks!



That's so cool! Kudos to you for doing that.  I would never have the nerve. Lol. I wish you well on your job search too RN.  How nice of your boss to take you with him.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cool! Kudos to you for doing that.  I would never have the nerve. Lol. I wish you well on your job search too RN.  How nice of your boss to take you with him.




Thanks TB!  I almost lost my nerve when I got to the hotel where the auditions were held and saw all the people who wanted to audition. I thought we were going to have to audition in front of everyone, but they took us in small groups from the hugh banquet room to another floor in the hotel and we auditioned alone for 2 minutes in a room with just one QVC employee who was video taping the audition.  After I left I wasn't waiting by the phone for QVC to call to tell me I advanced to the next level. 

ETA: David James won the Host Search Contest that year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223



She looks great, Springer!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233



She's gorgeous, PTB!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I do know exactly what you mean about it being more stressful!  Thank you so much for the offer, I could use all the advice I can get!  I worked my next to last job 20 years and my boss took me with him when he left the company so I didn't have to go through the normal job interview process.  And I worked at my last job 13 years before quitting to move here.  So it's been over 33 years since I've been on a real job interview.* (Unless you count my audition for QVC during their 2004 Host Search Contest when they held auditions in Chicago. It was just something fun to do.  I think they burned my audition tape as soon as I left.)*
> 
> Thanks!



Oh my gosh - how brave are you, wish I had the nerve to say I could do that.
Too funny - good for you, isn't that how Antonella got her job?
Taking care of the grandbabies are probably harder than anything but all that love is more than worth it.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233



Girl you are melting, 
even that other pic of just your small wallet & jeans your legs looks so tiny.


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> Haven't carried my fave bag in awhile. Missed her. Better enjoy her today, rain tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2784010
> View attachment 2784011



Love when you put on your fashion show - you look wonderful.


----------



## hopi

pmburk said:


> Today, vintage AWL Teton bucket:




Testament to Dooney quality - the bag looks flawless.


----------



## Pixie RN

hopi said:


> Love when you put on your fashion show - you look wonderful.



The Florentine Satchel.....one of my ALL TIME FAVORITES


----------



## Pixie RN

RuedeNesle said:


> I love vintage Dooney!  Yours looks great!



That bag is truly "some of Dooney's BEST!


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#128515; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233



You look fantastic. Miss Bone Florentine just makes your whole outfit POP! Beautiful
 Choice, Girl!


----------



## Pixie RN

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> So vibrant and bright. Love it. That bag says "it's going to be a beautiful, happy day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Oh my gosh - how brave are you, wish I had the nerve to say I could do that.
> Too funny - good for you, isn't that how Antonella got her job?
> Taking care of the grandbabies are probably harder than anything but all that love is more than worth it.




Hi Hopi!

 I'm waiting for QVC to call me now that Lisa is leaving.  Yes, that was the when Antonella and Carolyn Gracie were hired.  And another host who was from the Chicago area, but she didn't last very long.  

When I'm as tired as I can be one of my grandkids will say or do something to remind me there's no place I'd rather be than here with them.  I fall asleep exhausted but happy every night!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Hopi!
> 
> I*'m waiting for QVC to call me now that Lisa is leaving*.  Yes, that was the when Antonella and Carolyn Gracie were hired.  And another host who was from the Chicago area, but she didn't last very long.
> 
> When I'm as tired as I can be one of my grandkids will say or do something to remind me there's no place I'd rather be than here with them.  I fall asleep exhausted but happy every night!



:lolots:

Don't know why I laughing
.... me too
and I didn't have the nerve to audition


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Don't know why I laughing
> .... me too
> and I didn't have the nerve to audition


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm waiting for QVC to call me now that Lisa is leaving.



  You are a mess, girl.   What will you do if the phone rings???


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!  I almost lost my nerve when I got to the hotel where the auditions were held and saw all the people who wanted to audition. I thought we were going to have to audition in front of everyone, but they took us in small groups from the hugh banquet room to another floor in the hotel and we auditioned alone for 2 minutes in a room with just one QVC employee who was video taping the audition.  After I left I wasn't waiting by the phone for QVC to call to tell me I advanced to the next level.
> 
> ETA: David James won the Host Search Contest that year.




Such a cool story! I honestly didn't know that's how they did it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> You are a mess, girl.   *What will you do if the phone rings??? *



I think the first thing I'll say is, "Sarah? How did you get my number and why are you trying to "Punk" me?"  But if it's really them, I'll make huge demands because I know they called everyone who ever auditioned, and everyone they wanted to audition and *everyone * turned them down.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Such a cool story! I honestly didn't know that's how they did it.



I think that was the second and last Host Search Contest.  I heard the former QVC host Lena Mcllwain (who now works for one of QVC's vendors) won her job through a contest prior to 2004.  You can send QVC an audition tape anytime and if they're interested and hiring they'll contact you.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I think the first thing I'll say is, *"Sarah? How did you **get my number and why are you trying to "Punk" me*?"  But if it's really them, I'll make huge demands because I know they called everyone who ever auditioned, and *everyone they wanted to audition and everyone  turned them down.*




:lolots:


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> I do know exactly what you mean about it being more stressful!  Thank you so much for the offer, I could use all the advice I can get!  I worked my next to last job 20 years and my boss took me with him when he left the company so I didn't have to go through the normal job interview process.  And I worked at my last job 13 years before quitting to move here.  So it's been over 33 years since I've been on a real job interview. (Unless you count my audition for QVC during their 2004 Host Search Contest when they held auditions in Chicago. It was just something fun to do.  I think they burned my audition tape as soon as I left.)
> 
> Thanks!



SIU!!!  That is an amazing story!!!  Congrats to you for having the guts to do it!!!!

I'm so proud of you!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I think the first thing I'll say is, "Sarah? How did you get my number and why are you trying to "Punk" me?"  But if it's really them, I'll make huge demands because I know they called everyone who ever auditioned, and everyone they wanted to audition and *everyone * turned them down.



LOL, I'm sneaky.  I'd make Joy do it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> SIU!!!  That is an amazing story!!!  Congrats to you for having the guts to do it!!!!
> 
> I'm so proud of you!!!!!!



Hi TLO!

Thanks!  It was actually fun after my I settled my nerves!.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL, I'm sneaky.  I'd make Joy do it.



 And she would!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bag of the day.......still not sure she is staying.  Houndstooth


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Ms BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!



You look amazing - Love!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> You look amazing - Love!!


 
Thank you!!!
I love love this bag in BT!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!



STUNNING!   (And the bag ain't too shabby, either!)   :wolfwhistle:   You look fabulous and the bag is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> STUNNING!   (And the bag ain't too shabby, either!)   :wolfwhistle:   You look fabulous and the bag is absolutely beautiful.


 
MB you a MESS - but in a GREAT way - Thanks !!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!




Girlfriend... You look hot &#128525;&#128525;!!! I love the whole look! And that bag... Speechless!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Work Flow... &#128515;

Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;

We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.


----------



## HarliRexx

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!




LOVE the whole outfit! What a classy fall look! The Clayton looks so rich in Tmorrow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088



Lookin' good!   Ms. Rouge looks great with your outfit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend... You look hot &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;!!! I love the whole look! And that bag... Speechless!!!


 

Thanks Sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HarliRexx said:


> LOVE the whole outfit! What a classy fall look! The Clayton looks so rich in Tmorrow!


 

Thanks you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


 
Now that right there is SWAG TURNED UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


 
MB - that is SEXY to the BONE!!!!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!



Beautiful, and classy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Beautiful, and classy


 Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB - that is SEXY to the BONE!!!!



Thanks, girlie!  Did you find a large one?


----------



## BagJunkey1000

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!




Handsome Hawtness...I'm talking about you + bag this time....not Idris...lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Handsome Hawtness...I'm talking about you + bag this time....not Idris...lol


 
Thanks BJ!!!!!!!

LOL - Idris swag is more turned up than me and Mr Clayton!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!





Looking awesome GF! 
Mr. Clayton looks perfect with your outfit!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088




OMG, everybody is looking hot today, well, almost, not me, I'm still on my PJs so don't ask for a mod shot 

Pcan, looking fabulous GF! Love the outfit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> Mr. Clayton looks perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks MARYB!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> Mr. Clayton looks perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, everybody is looking hot today, well, almost, not me, I'm still on my PJs so don't ask for a mod shot
> 
> Pcan, looking fabulous GF! Love the outfit!




Thank you girl!!! This is Dooneynista's gone wild day!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!


Love him with your outfit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love him with your outfit!


 

Thank you H


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!



He is very Handsome!  You both are looking good!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks... * I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag.* I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088



Girl, you look like 3 1/2 million bucks without the bag!  I love your OOTD and the bag is a beautiful addition!



MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.



Beautiful! Wishing you a healthy report from your doctor!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Looking awesome GF!
> Mr. Clayton looks perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, everybody is looking hot today, well, almost, not me, *I'm still on my PJs so don't ask for a mod shot *
> 
> Pcan, looking fabulous GF! Love the outfit!



 

I was at Wal-Mart this morning after I took the grandkids to school.  My mod shot will probably be posted on a "Customers of Wal-Mart" thread! (But at least I'm carrying a Dooney!)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> He is very Handsome!  You both are looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you look like 3 1/2 million bucks without the bag!  I love your OOTD and the bag is a beautiful addition!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Wishing you a healthy report from your doctor!


Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this morning after I took the grandkids to school.  My mod shot will probably be posted on a "Customers of Wal-Mart" thread! (But at least I'm carrying a Dooney!)





GF, as long as you were not in PJs, you should be ok


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, as long as you were not in PJs, you should be ok



 No PJs!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> He is very Handsome!  You both are looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you look like 3 1/2 million bucks without the bag!  I love your OOTD and the bag is a beautiful addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Wishing you a healthy report from your doctor!




Awww, girlfriend... &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;. Now you got me blushing! &#128525; Thank you so much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this morning after I took the grandkids to school.  My mod shot will probably be posted on a "Customers of Wal-Mart" thread! (But at least I'm carrying a Dooney!)




Lmbo... Too funny!!!! Lol


----------



## houstonm2198

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


love the bag and your outfit.


----------



## HarliRexx

Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.


----------



## MaryBel

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.




She's gorgeous! Love the charm too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.



Mornin' HR!

My favorite satchel!  The color is beautiful and the charm is perfect with her!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> *We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.*
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088



You have to much energy
That rouge toledo is brilliant , the color sets the outfit off beautifully. Very professional and pretty look.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this morning after I took the grandkids to school.  *My mod shot will probably be posted on a "Customers of Wal-Mart" thread! *(But at least I'm carrying a Dooney!)


----------



## hopi

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.



HariliRexx as many times as I watched Q present this - never saw the Dove
Great choice - this used to be Q's biggest seller until the logo lock.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Wishing you a healthy report from your doctor!


  I got a great report!   Thanks, honey.   




hopi said:


>


:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I was at Wal-Mart this morning after I took the grandkids to school.  My mod shot will probably be posted on a "Customers of Wal-Mart" thread! (But at least I'm carrying a Dooney!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a great report!   Thanks, honey.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!


 
You are so right! Looking good.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


 
You look lik 3.5 millions bucks! Love the outfit and the bag. You mke 



MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


 
Gorgeous! Love the color and texture.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> You are so right! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lik 3.5 millions bucks! Love the outfit and the bag. You mke
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love the color and texture.





Thank you


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


 I love  the shape of this bag. The color and the texture just add to it.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


 Ladies, looking classy and sassy. Love both outfits.


HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.


 I ve never seen this color combo before. Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!




He is quite the handsome fellow! Love him with your outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#128515;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#128525;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088




You look great GF! Love the outfit and the pop of color from Miss Toledo! Good idea for a thread


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.




Stunning! Hope it went well


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.




Great bag....great color!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel and RN, you're killing me with the pajamas at Walmart talk! Rotflmao!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Carrying my new hounds tooth satchel to go see Motley  Crüe in concert tonight


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel and RN, you're killing me with the pajamas at Walmart talk! Rotflmao!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my new hounds tooth satchel to go see Motley  Crüe in concert tonight




Love your bag and the charm!  

Have fun!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag and the charm!
> 
> Have fun!



Rock on!  Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Rock on!  Lol




How exciting!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my new hounds tooth satchel to go see Motley  Crüe in concert tonight




OMG perfect!  I'm jelly.... Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Rock on!  Lol




I wanna go.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I love  the shape of this bag. The color and the texture just add to it.


 Thanks, girl.  I hope you're enjoying your vacation.





Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! Hope it went well


Thanks, TB.  It went very well indeed.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I wanna go.....



I could've prob fit you in my satchel.   My kids were all jealous


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel and RN, you're killing me with the pajamas at Walmart talk! Rotflmao!





It's RN's fault


----------



## MaryBel

Trying to quote GG, weirdly enough it won't quote her...


Anyway, GG, the satchel is perfect for the concert! Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I could've prob fit you in my satchel.   My kids were all jealous




Lol! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It's RN's fault


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> My yummy violet flo. Excuse the mario comforter, my little boy likes to get cozy in it when we are driving down the road sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2784221
> 
> View attachment 2784222
> 
> 
> And here is a picture that captures that true violet color!
> View attachment 2784223


Well hello, gorgeous!!  Seeing how bright and cheerful that color is - just makes me smile.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work "FLO", &#55357;&#56835; Week #2...
> 
> Carrying Miss Bone today for a pop... I soo love this bag! Have a great week ladies! &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2784232
> View attachment 2784233


 
Love!  You totally nailed it!  I love your OOTD and BOTD posts.  I get so inspired by them, and it helps me come up with differnt outfits for work myself. Thanks for that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!  I almost lost my nerve when I got to the hotel where the auditions were held and saw all the people who wanted to audition. I thought we were going to have to audition in front of everyone, but they took us in small groups from the hugh banquet room to another floor in the hotel and we auditioned alone for 2 minutes in a room with just one QVC employee who was video taping the audition.  After I left I wasn't waiting by the phone for QVC to call to tell me I advanced to the next level.
> 
> ETA: David James won the Host Search Contest that year.


 What a great story!  I never would have had the nerve to do that.  I think it's awesome that you did.  And how cool would it be if they called and hired you?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!! Mr BTomorrow Clayton!!! He is HANDSOME!!!!


 Looking good.  Love the animal print scarf.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


 
Gorgeous.  Such a sharp look! I will have to remember this color combo myself - so don't be surprised when I show up with a mod shot one day with a similar color combo, lol.  Again, I'm inspired!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Work Flow... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Feeling a little Rogue today! Carrying my Toledo Satchel today with my white business shirt and high waisted grey slacks...  I feel like 3 1/2 million bucks carrying this bag. I had to stop at Wal Mart before work and booooy did she get attention. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> *We should create a bag twin thread and coordinate with our twin/triplet to wear and post pics on the same day.*
> View attachment 2785087
> View attachment 2785088


 

That is a great idea.  There are so many twin/triplet/quads on here that would be a blast. LOL, I know MaryBel and I could fill a thread with our Dooney and Coach twins.  Mostly Coach though, since I'm still working on my Dooney collection.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.


 
Wow.  Be still my heart - that is flipping gorgeous!!  Is Amazon the style name?  I'm still not as knowledgeable about Dooney, but I'm working on it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HarliRexx said:


> View attachment 2785275
> 
> Dillen double pocket satchel. Dove gray, I think, from QVC.


 
That bag is so pretty in the Dove Gray!  I love it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

You houndstooth bag is so pretty!!  I hope you had a great time at the concert!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looking good.  Love the animal print scarf.
> 
> 
> Thnk you


----------



## Bobetta

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my new hounds tooth satchel to go see Motley  Crüe in concert tonight




My friend saw that concert Friday night. How was it? And the Houndstooth was perfect for the concert...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It's RN's fault


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my new hounds tooth satchel to go see Motley  Crüe in concert tonight



I LOVE that bag!!!  And the charm is perfect!!!!!!!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow.  Be still my heart - that is flipping gorgeous!!  Is Amazon the style name?  I'm still not as knowledgeable about Dooney, but I'm working on it.



Thanks, girl.  Amazon is the name of an entire collection, which was made in Italy for Dooney.  It has since been discontinued and replaced by the "Caiman" collection.  Limited styles have been released to the outlets.  This particular silhouette is a zipzip satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great story!  I never would have had the nerve to do that.  I think it's awesome that you did.  And how cool would it be if they called and hired you?



Thanks NAC!  I'm glad I did it.  It's a fun story to tell, if nothing else.   But it would have been really cool if they called!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You houndstooth bag is so pretty!!  I hope you had a great time at the concert!



It was really fun, but reminded me i am not a 20 something anymore.  We got home around one, and everyone else went to Waffle house......i went to sleep







Bobetta said:


> My friend saw that concert Friday night. How was it? And the Houndstooth was perfect for the concert...




It was actually really good.  Tommy Lee killed the drums, Vince, was awesome, and Alice Cooper made a zombie.  Pretty exciting






tlo said:


> I LOVE that bag!!!  And the charm is perfect!!!!!!!  Hope you had fun!



It was a really fun time, with some good friends I hadn't seen in a awhile


----------



## Springer

Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean. 




I have come to accept his wild tassel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> I have come to accept his wild tassel.




Gorgeous!!! The wild tassel is kinda cute! &#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> *I have come to accept his wild tassel*.



I've said it before, Springer.  That Sal is a rebel.      (But a very handsome one.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> I have come to accept his wild tassel.




Hello Wild Rebel Sal!!  You're gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> It was really fun, but reminded me i am not a 20 something anymore.  We got home around one, and everyone else went to Waffle house......i went to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually really good.  Tommy Lee killed the drums, Vince, was awesome, and Alice Cooper made a zombie.  Pretty exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> It was a really fun time, with some good friends I hadn't seen in a awhile



I love MC! My dad has their records. I would play them over and over again as a high schooler  Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......



   OMG, she's fabulous.  Congrats, GG.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> I have come to accept his wild tassel.



So pretty!!!


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......



STUNNING!!!!  Congrats GG!!!


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> I have come to accept his wild tassel.


 
Gorgeous bag, and such a lovely color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......


Pruddddy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......




Beautiful... She's perfect!! I saw the bone in the outlet the other day and was tempted. I see you got your key chain. I hope she arrived safe and hope it wasn't beat up to bad.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......



So pretty - Basking in the glow of the sun!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... She's perfect!! I saw the bone in the outlet the other day and was tempted. I see you got your key chain. I hope she arrived safe and hope it wasn't beat up to bad.



It came pefectly intact.  I thought I sent you a pm, but I must not have.  Thank you so much!


----------



## vanhornink

Gorgeous bags ladies and if you were in the pics..gorgeous too


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I've said it before, Springer.  That Sal is a rebel.      (But a very handsome one.)



Lol. Daggone it. I knew he had a new name but couldn't think of it. Yes, I carried Sal today!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous!!! The wild tassel is kinda cute! &#128513;



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Hello Wild Rebel Sal!!  You're gorgeous!



Lol! Rebel Sal! Sal, the florentine don.


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you! He is my Sal.


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......



Gorgeous! How do you like the way the clayton carries???


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up t'moro Amazon; headed for a doctor visit.



I have grown fond of this bag. I just wish it was in my price range. It's TDF!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......




She's gorgeous GG! You are having a fabulous week! Cake, concerts, and Clayton!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous GG! You are having a fabulous week! Cake, concerts, and Clayton!! Woo hoo!!!



lol.  You're a trip


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......



Beautiful. One of the colors on my list. I pester Pcan all the time and I would love your update as well on dye transfer and wear with this colors. 

Beautiful in this style and with your fob.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Beautiful. One of the colors on my list. I pester Pcan all the time and I would love your update as well on dye transfer and wear with this colors.
> 
> Beautiful in this style and with your fob.



Thanks Nebo.  I have been watching to see if anything is transferred, but I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Dooneydog55

Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dooneydog55 said:


> Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
> Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.



I just have to say I love your videos!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dooneydog55 said:


> Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
> Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.




Heeeey girlfriend!!!! Welcome to the Dooney Bin. I'm so glad you made it over here. We have so much fun and it's good to have fellow YouTubers here. &#128515; You are really into hobos lately. They look great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneydog55 said:


> Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
> Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.




Hi! I love your multi colored signature hobo   Glad you made it here. (Aka IjH67)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!




Loooooovvvve!  You look great. Love the pink sweater!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Loooooovvvve!  You look great. Love the pink sweater!


 
T, thanks so much!
I went to the outlet yesterday hoping they would have the black black mulit Vanessa. NEGATIVE - BUT they showed me this and it was LOVE


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!


Love the bag with your outfit.  You look cute!


----------



## elbgrl

Springer said:


> Salmon. Trying to use him more so he may get slouchy like my ocean.
> View attachment 2786332
> 
> View attachment 2786333
> 
> I have come to accept his wild tassel.


Gorgeous bag!


gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......


Oh, a real beauty!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



Gorgeous as usual girl!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> 
> Oh, a real beauty!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as usual girl!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, thanks so much!
> I went to the outlet yesterday hoping they would have the black black mulit Vanessa. NEGATIVE - BUT they showed me this and it was LOVE




You're welcome girlfriend! Sorry you didn't get the one you wanted, but I know there's just something about that t Moro biscuit. Looks great on you! Enjoy! Glad you girls had fun on your outlet trip


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love the bag with your outfit.  You look cute!


 

Thanks H


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



   LOVE!!!   She looks great, honey.   Love your sweater, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooneydog55 said:


> Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
> Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.



Howdy and welcome!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome girlfriend! Sorry you didn't get the one you wanted, but I know there's just something about that t Moro biscuit. Looks great on you! Enjoy! Glad you girls had fun on your outlet trip


 
I did just call and get the shopper blkblak multi  $99


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!!   She looks great, honey.   Love your sweater, too.


 

Thanks Boo


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



Darling!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I did just call and get the shopper blkblak multi  $99



   I wonder if they will ship the Juliette?


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I did just call and get the shopper blkblak multi  $99



Good job!  I know you hated leaving her behind.


----------



## lisa.nickel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just have to say I love your videos!




Me too!


----------



## lisa.nickel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My as is bone Clayton came right as school let out, so naturally as soon as I got in my jeep, I switched them.......




Beautiful, I love this color


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



I LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I did just call and get the shopper blkblak multi  $99



I love my shopper in biscuit. I get so much use out of that thing.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



You look beautiful as always and the bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

Dooneydog55 said:


> Hi Pecan I'm on Purse Forum now I'm Dooney Dog 55 ( aka 49ldavis )
> Today I carried my muti colored signature hobo.



Welcome!!  I LOVE your videos!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> You look beautiful as always and the bag is gorgeous!!!


 

Thank you Sis


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I LOVE that!!!!!


 Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I love my shopper in biscuit. I get so much use out of that thing.


 

We gonna be bag TWINS  just in different colors


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I did just call and get the shopper blkblak multi  $99




Yay! Congrats. I love the black black multi.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!


 Cutie ) love the sweater.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Cutie ) love the sweater.


Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



Love it! You look awesome!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love it! You look awesome!



Thanks lady


----------



## Trudysmom

Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.



So cute - I love ostrich!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.




Very cute and it looks great with your top.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!




Girl, you've been hiding Miss Vanessa??? Or did I miss your reveal? I have her in the white with brown lettering. I love it. You are making me want this combo. &#128563; I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.




Such a cute bag and color for this season. I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you've been hiding Miss Vanessa??? Or did I miss your reveal? I have her in the white with brown lettering. I love it. You are making me want this combo. &#128563; I love it!


Lol. In Same reveal with elbgrl. Lolol. I did mine first. You missed it. Lololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you've been hiding Miss Vanessa??? Or did I miss your reveal? I have her in the white with brown lettering. I love it. You are making me want this combo. &#128563; I love it!


I almost got the same as you until the gals showed me this. It was a wrap after that. Pookie caved. Lol


----------



## tlo

Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.



So cute!!!  I love ostrich!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hanging out with bone flo


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with bone flo




Looks great GG! Love it with your outfit.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.


This bag is so lady like. I love to see it in the store and try it on, every time, lol.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with bone flo


 You look nice, gg. What happened to your hand/wrist? If you dont mind me asking..


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with bone flo





Wow, she looks so pretty with your outfit! Love the colors!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, do any of you own this bag? AWL drawstring. This one is in tan.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> This bag is so lady like. I love to see it in the store and try it on, every time, lol.
> 
> 
> You look nice, gg. What happened to your hand/wrist? If you dont mind me asking..



I took a rolling pin to my wrist and have a hairline fracture


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the mall with DS and DH


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH



Gorgeous bag and outfit!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH



You are wearing that bone so good. I do hope your hand doesnt hurt much.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH




Uhhh, gorgeous girlfriend!!! Clayton is one of my favorite bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH


Stunning


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with bone flo


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH



So pretty!!!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254



Love the zip zip and the fob is perfect for it!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254



I love the fob ))


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254



Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH




You look so classy. Sorry about your wrist. I hope you had a fun shopping day.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254




Love that Caramel! The charm is soooo cute in there! I was looking at those while at the outlet last time. Very cute.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254



Lovely bag and adorable charm!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254


Very nice. Wish she was bigger. I would hve snatched up at outlet for $89


----------



## tlo

Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Ladies, do any of you own this bag? AWL drawstring. This one is in tan.



Nebo, I bought that DS a couple of years ago but ended up returning it.  It is a small bag, I think 10"x10" or something.   Beautiful leather and a great padded shoulder strap, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault
> 
> View attachment 2790090



Gorgeous slouch, honey!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous slouch, honey!!



Thanks honey!  You know I'm a sucker for slouch!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed to the gun range


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Nebo, I bought that DS a couple of years ago but ended up returning it.  It is a small bag, I think 10"x10" or something.   Beautiful leather and a great padded shoulder strap, though.


 Wow, in the same color! Thank God you document them, lol. I like it. I guess it is still a decent size for me, since I dont wear a lot. Hope I get to visit  a Dooney store  soon and check it out.


gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to the gun range



What are you hiding in there?  Cute little barrel bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Wow, in the same color! Thank God you document them, lol. I like it. I guess it is still a decent size for me, since I dont wear a lot. Hope I get to visit  a Dooney store  soon and check it out.
> 
> 
> What are you hiding in there?  Cute little barrel bag.



Lol.  In which one?  That's just one of the gun bags I bring with me, but I didn't really want to scare anyone..........


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  In which one?  That's just one of the gun bags I bring with me, but I didn't really want to scare anyone..........



 In the bigger bag  My husband got me a  .22 recently. I love practicing with it, very soft. I also love a good old shotgun   Guns are new to me and I discovered Im pretty good at shooting for a complete novice.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> In the bigger bag  My husband got me a  .22 recently. I love practicing with it, very soft. I also love a good old shotgun   Guns are new to me and I discovered Im pretty good at shooting for a complete novice.



I have a .22 a .40 a .45 @ 243 and a 30 ot 6


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> In the bigger bag  My husband got me a  .22 recently. I love practicing with it, very soft. I also love a good old shotgun   Guns are new to me and I discovered Im pretty good at shooting for a complete novice.



I love them.  Been shooting since I was a little girl and I wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the mall with DS and DH




Gorgeous!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254





Twins on the bear fob!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault
> 
> View attachment 2790090





Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault
> 
> View attachment 2790090


Verrry nice


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault
> 
> View attachment 2790090




Gorgeous T! Love that style. You sure are having a great time in your vacation aren't you


----------



## Twoboyz

I wish I could multi quote on the app. 
GG and Nebo, you two are some bad A$$ chicks!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks MB!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrry nice



Thanks GF!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous T! Love that style. You sure are having a great time in your vacation aren't you



Thanks TB!!  This was my first of this style but I really like it.  I'm a sucker for that slouch at the top.  I was surprised by how light weight it is.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!





Trudysmom said:


> Took this one shopping for plants and flowers.





gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with bone flo





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with a little bit of Caramel.
> View attachment 2789252
> 
> View attachment 2789254





tlo said:


> Midnight Croco hobo. Its Rosie's fault
> 
> View attachment 2790090





gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to the gun range



Playing catch-up again! 

Congrats CFC, TM, GG, NAC, and TLO!  I love your bags!

Note to GG:  You give new meaning to "having your handbag loaded"!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Nebo, I bought that DS a couple of years ago but ended up returning it.  It is a small bag, I think 10"x10" or something.   Beautiful leather and a great padded shoulder strap, though.



Hi Sarah!

I remember this bag, but I didn't remember you returned it.  It does have beautiful leather!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks TB!!  This was my first of this style but I really like it.  I'm a sucker for that slouch at the top.  I was surprised by how light weight it is.




I'm surprised at how slouchy it is. Usually Croco tends to be a little stiffer.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.




Such a beautiful red.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I wish I could multi quote on the app.
> GG and Nebo, you two are some bad A$$ chicks!



 Hahaha, I like to think so, lol  



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.



Pretty red bag. Love the fobs.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Ms Grape Soda
I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm surprised at how slouchy it is. Usually Croco tends to be a little stiffer.



I was too.  Empty it stands up straight, but when you load it, it has a nice slouch,

Great bag for the price


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> today - ms grape soda
> i am a big big bag but this mama is very very roomy - i might need her in natural



gorgeous gf!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> gorgeous gf!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks BOOBOO


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural


Love the bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love the bag.


 
H - so do I- I thought she was to small for me but - wowowoza I need another color


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Such a beautiful red.



Mornin' TB!

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Pretty red bag. Love the fobs.



Mornin' N!

Thanks very much!  The Fob is from my dear  friend MaryBel!  I actually hook it on the side of my pocket satchels because it gets in the way of the zippers, but it was hard to see when I took the pic so I moved it to the front for the pic.  It's my nod to MB!:kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural



Mornin' CFC! 

I love your bag!  After red, purple is my favorite bag color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' CFC!
> 
> I love your bag!  After red, purple is my favorite bag color.


 

Thank you - I love this bag - purple is my fav color


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Love the zip zip and the fob is perfect for it!





Nebo said:


> I love the fob ))





elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!





Thanks, y'all!  I'm behind on reading and commenting.  My apologies for a group response.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural




So pretty! Grape soda is my favorite!! Yummy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! Grape soda is my favorite!! Yummy!


 

Thanks T


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.



   This bag is gorgeous, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural


GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> This bag is gorgeous, girl.




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.





GF, I Love your satchel! 
I think this color was one of the best reds in Dooney! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural




Love Ms GS and love her nick name!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' N!
> 
> Thanks very much!  The Fob is from my dear  friend MaryBel!  I actually hook it on the side of my pocket satchels because it gets in the way of the zippers, but it was hard to see when I took the pic so I moved it to the front for the pic.  It's my nod to MB!:kiss:




Hey GF!
:kiss: 


It makes me smile every time I see pics of your handbags with it! It reminds me of the day we met. It was an awesome day!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - I love this bag - purple is my fav color




Yay! We have found our purple queen!
So now, confession time, how many purple bags do you have?


----------



## gr8onteej

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.




Twins on the fob except mine is a J and I cut off the horseshoe.  Nice bag.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural




Love the Grape!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Yay! We have found our purple queen!
> So now, confession time, how many purple bags do you have?


 
only three
you know I dont like to have the same color in many bags


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love the Grape!


 

Thank you


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural



It does look roomy. And very nice on you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you know I dont like to have the same color in many bags


Me either.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Me either.





Yeah right 
Believing you is like believing I only have one blue bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

gr8onteej said:


> Twins on the fob except mine is a J and I cut off the horseshoe.  Nice bag.



Hi G!

I love this fob! It goes with any bag I carry.

Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> It does look roomy. And very nice on you.


 

Thank you - it is a great size


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Me either.


 

jajajajajajajajaj I just spit at the screen!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> :kiss:
> 
> 
> It makes me smile every time I see pics of your handbags with it! It reminds me of the day we met. It was an awesome day!



It was a very awesome day!   And I love telling people the story when they ask me about the fob!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, I Love your satchel!
> I think this color was one of the best reds in Dooney! Love it!



Thanks MB!  I agree, this is one of the best reds!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> jajajajajajajajaj I just spit at the screen!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> jajajajajajajajaj I just spit at the screen!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lots of beautiful bags out and about!  Love them all!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting the red satchel with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.


Lovely and she's wearing her special fob'



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural



Ms GS is one  hot mama!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Lovely and she's wearing her special fob'
> 
> 
> 
> Ms GS is one  hot mama!



Lolol. Thnks GF


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolol. Thnks GF



You Need her sis in natural


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> You Need her sis in natural


Lolol. I just put royal blue on hold. Lolololol.

I have my heart set on buckley in natural


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural




Wow... Love that purple!! If you say it's roomy, it's roomy. I may have to check it out. How comfy is it on the shoulder?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Love that purple!! If you say it's roomy, it's roomy. I may have to check it out. How comfy is it on the shoulder?


 

Sunshine - THANKS - Alot of gals thought she was to small for me - heck I did to - NOPE - she is PERFECT!!!!!! COMFY COMFY COMFY on shoulder and not heavy!!!!!!!
I have fuschia on hold and royal blue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.




I can't believe you even waited for the wallet to carry it!! Gorgeous pair and as always gorgeous in your kitchen!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  Takes my breath every time I see your pic!!  Congrats honey!

I can not WAIT to get my satchel and wallet!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> i had to move out of my spooky bag since my santorini wallet arrived.  :d   i am in love with this embossing.


 
stunning


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.





Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.



What a beautiful combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I can't believe you even waited for the wallet to carry it!! Gorgeous pair and as always gorgeous in your kitchen!


 Hah.  I tried to carry it with the Tessuta wallet but it bugged me.   I'm pathetic, but what can I say.    Thanks, TB.




tlo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  Takes my breath every time I see your pic!!  Congrats honey!
> 
> I can not WAIT to get my satchel and wallet!!!!


 I'm anxious to see your new satchel!!!   Hurry up and get home, haha.   :kiss:




crazyforcoach09 said:


> stunning


 Thanks, chickie.




MaryBel said:


> Love it!


Thanks MB.




RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful combo!


Thanks, girl!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959



OMG!!  Gorgeous!!  Is that the Ocean Blue?  If so.....TWINS!!!  It's my favorite color of my 3 Claytons!!

You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.



Beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959



Gorgeous bag and you look great!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.


Beautiful!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959


Looks great on you - perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959



Very  pretty!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Grape Soda
> I am a BIG big bag but this mama is very very roomy - I might need her in Natural



I need that sweater - so pretty. Ms Grape shows so many different shades of purple - love her


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm *still on the fence about getting the red satchel *with vachetta trim from QVC.  I've been carrying it in Navy for almost two weeks but I was starting to really miss my red bags.  Today I switched to my crimson Dillen II satchel.



Goodness knows that's such a great bag and you need a red one:kiss:
SIUMom -  think I am like you about switching bags - I hate to leave one but another says "it is time"
These Dillen  satchels are made so well, sometimes I don't know if the quality of bags will remain this good.  only have one but you have me seeing red


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> OMG!!  Gorgeous!!  Is that the Ocean Blue?  If so.....TWINS!!!  It's my favorite color of my 3 Claytons!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous as always!




Thanks girlfriend!!! Yes, it's ocean blue but it's muted. Yup, twins!!! &#128515;&#128515;. I LOOOVE the Clayton!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959



That color of Ms Clayton, it goes so pretty with your top!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> jajajajajajajajaj I just spit at the screen!!!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to move out of my spooky bag since my Santorini wallet arrived.     I am in love with this embossing.



The matching wallet is  darling - love the mini me lock


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959




So classy Girly! I love the outfit, and Miss Clayton!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> So classy Girly! I love the outfit, and Miss Clayton!




Thank you girlfriend!! The Clayton is my fav bag. I'm saving for more... Black, red and Ivy. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I'm off to watch your other video.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! The Clayton is my fav bag. I'm saving for more... Black, red and Ivy. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I'm off to watch your other video.




Thanks for watching Pcan! It took you so long to buy the Clayton because you were afraid it was too big...and now look. Lol. Stepping outside of the comfort zone is so great sometimes. Sometimes they are our biggest surprises. The bag looks perfect on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> That color of Ms Clayton, it goes so pretty with your top!




Thanks girlfriend! It was funny because I was trying to figure out what bag I had to go with this. My first pick was my Orange Chelsea but then the lightbulb went off... Clayton!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton today... Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791959





WOW, love Miss Clayton with your outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bone Flo getting the love today.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635




You and miss Bone look lovely today


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635



Beautiful!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635



Lovely!


----------



## elbgrl

Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You and miss Bone look lovely today


Thank you!!  She was being neglected, so I decided to give her some love, lol.




hopi said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!! Such a light color is out of my comfort zone, so I just make sure to not carry her with anything dark that might leave any color transfer.



elbgrl said:


> Lovely!


Thank you! For such a light color, Bone is very warm.


----------



## tlo

Coco and Croco headed home


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> bag of the day: Ms gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659


 

lovely!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677


 

Coco looks like she ready to go home!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635


 
very nice


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659





tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677



You ladies do it right!!

Beautiful bags 

the blue croco is such a great color
and goodness knows Coco is perfect
she poses for her pictures


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Goodness knows that's such a great bag and you need a red one:kiss:
> SIUMom -  think I am like you about switching bags - I hate to leave one but another says "it is time"
> These Dillen  satchels are made so well, sometimes I don't know if the quality of bags will remain this good.  only have one but you have me seeing red



Mornin' Hopi!

Thanks!  I really do need it in red! 

When I switch to a bag I haven't carried in a while the first thing I usually think is "Why has it been so long? You're my favorite!  I'm going to carry you for a long time!"  Then two or three days in I'm thinking the same thing about another bag.  But if I had to pick a favorite satchel it would be this Dillen II.  It really is a quality bag.  The leather is thick and rich and it really brings out the crimson color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635




I love how your bags always go so well with your OOTD!  Your bone Flo is a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659



I love Gretchen!  I see a Gretchen tote in my future!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635


 You know Im a fan of your OOTD's  



tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677



Baby Coco ))))


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677




Oh love her!  And the bag too &#128516;


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677




What a beautiful pic!  And I love the caption, "Coco and Croco"!  It would be perfect for a Dooney print ad:  "Not all Coco's love Chanel"


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bone Flo getting the love today.
> View attachment 2792627
> 
> View attachment 2792635



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659



Love Gretchen!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677



Cute bag and cuter Coco!!   Drive safely, GF!!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659




I love Ms Gretchen! One of my favorites to carry. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677




Oh my gosh...she is just the cutest...and so is Ms Croco! Both are riding shotgun so you can see them  drive safely


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful pic!  And I love the caption, "Coco and Croco"!  It would be perfect for a Dooney print ad:  "Not all Coco's love Chanel"




I love it RN! That's great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love it RN! That's great!



 Thanks! TB!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659



Gorgeous!!!!  When I stopped at St Augustine on my way out, they had gotten 1!!!!  So she took a ride back to GA with me.

Enjoy it Rosie!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coco looks like she ready to go home!!!!!!!



She was so happy to be home!!!


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> You ladies do it right!!
> 
> Beautiful bags
> 
> the blue croco is such a great color
> and goodness knows Coco is perfect
> she poses for her pictures



Hey hopi!!!

Thanks!  The more I carry Ms Blue, the more I love her!!  And of course I love little Coco.  Yes, she poses.  LOL!!


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> You know Im a fan of your OOTD's
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Coco ))))



Thanks Nebo!!!  She's a tired little girl now.  LOL


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Oh love her!  And the bag too &#128516;



Thanks Rosie!  She was a very good travel buddy!!!


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  When I stopped at St Augustine on my way out, they had gotten 1!!!!  So she took a ride back to GA with me.
> 
> Enjoy it Rosie!



Oh good for you girl!  I'm glad you got one - don't you love it ?

Glad you make it home safely &#128516;


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful pic!  And I love the caption, "Coco and Croco"!  It would be perfect for a Dooney print ad:  "Not all Coco's love Chanel"



Hi SIU!!!!  What a great line!!!!!!  That's brilliant!!!  

What makes it even funnier is Coco's middle name is Chanel!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag and cuter Coco!!   Drive safely, GF!!



Thanks honey!!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh...she is just the cutest...and so is Ms Croco! Both are riding shotgun so you can see them  drive safely



Thanks TB!!!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Oh good for you girl!  I'm glad you got one - don't you love it ?
> 
> Glad you make it home safely &#128516;



Yes I do!!!!  I was thrilled.  I asked the SA if they had gotten any Gretchen's in and she said no, then said "wait a minute, I think I did see one in the back"  and then she came out of the back with it.  I was thrilled.

Glad to be home.  Now I've got to recuperate from this bag "stupor".  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hi SIU!!!!  What a great line!!!!!!  That's brilliant!!!
> 
> What makes it even funnier is *Coco's middle name is Chanel! *



I love it T!  How cute is that?!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I love it T!  How cute is that?!



Thanks TB!!!  She is so happy to be home!!  She's cuddled up on the sofa and crashed!  LOL!1


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Oh good for you girl!  I'm glad you got one - don't you love it ?
> 
> Glad you make it home safely &#128516;



Thanks Rosie!  It's good to be home.  And YES  I do love Ms Gretchen.  I love the croco hobos too.  So easy to carry


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Hi SIU!!!!  What a great line!!!!!!  That's brilliant!!!
> 
> What makes it even funnier is* Coco's middle name is Chanel! *



:lolots:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



What a beauty! Such a classic bag!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



I love the zip zip!!  Twins on the charm!


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494


Cute!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494




Love it!! And the charm is adorable. I need to get some cute charms like that. 
The bag looks great on you too.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494




You look great with Miss Black Zip Zip! I love the cute cuddly bear charm! Twins on the bag and I love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day: Ms Gretchen hobo
> 
> View attachment 2792659


Very pretty!  I love the color on this one.




tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677


Coco is absolutely adorable!  And Miss Croco is looking pretty good too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> very nice


Thanks!



RuedeNesle said:


> I love how your bags always go so well with your OOTD!  Your bone Flo is a beauty!


Ahhh, thank you!  The beautiful bags make it so easy to plan an outfit.



Nebo said:


> You know Im a fan of your OOTD's
> Baby Coco ))))


How sweet!  Thank you!




MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty! Such a classic bag!


Thank you! I agree - you can't go wrong with a gorgeous black bag.



tlo said:


> I love the zip zip!!  Twins on the charm!


Me too!  Yay for twins on the charm!  I love how well it works with this bag.



houstonm2198 said:


> Cute!


Thank you!



Bobetta said:


> Love it!! And the charm is adorable. I need to get some cute charms like that.
> The bag looks great on you too.


Thank you! I find them everywhere.  Sometimes Wal-Mart has some cute ones for less than $5.  I prefer the leather ones, so I usually snatch those when I'm at the coach outlet.



Twoboyz said:


> You look great with Miss Black Zip Zip! I love the cute cuddly bear charm! Twins on the bag and I love it!


Awww, thank you! Yay for twins!  But then you know you were my inspiration to get this bag.  I love everything about it.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



Fan of this one too


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



Perfect!  And you look so lovely!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



Love the zipzip, NAC!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hi SIU!!!!  What a great line!!!!!!  That's brilliant!!!
> 
> What makes it even funnier is Coco's middle name is Chanel!



Mornin' TLO!

That's too funny!

I hope you have/had a safe drive home!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494



Another beauty!  Is that the same fob you had on a brown bag?  I thought the mane was lighter.  If it's the same it looks great on both bags!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TLO!
> 
> That's too funny!
> 
> I hope you have/had a safe drive home!



Hey SIU!!

We made it home safe and sound.  I have a road trip hang over !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hey SIU!!
> 
> We made it home safe and sound.  I have a road trip hang over !!!



That's great to hear!  I know what you mean about road trip hang over.  My first night home I dream that I'm still driving.

I'm so happy you had a safe, fun and relaxing vacation!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> That's great to hear!  I know what you mean about road trip hang over.  My first night home I dream that I'm still driving.
> 
> I'm so happy you had a safe, fun and relaxing vacation!



I know, it's like you need a vacay to recover from your vacay!!

My back is giving me problems today from the ride.  I'm afraid I have back issues.  LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> I know, it's like you need a vacay to recover from your vacay!!
> 
> *My back is giving me problems today from the ride.*  I'm afraid I have back issues.  LOL



Oh no!  Please take care of yourself and get better soon!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Oh no!  Please take care of yourself and get better soon!



Thanks honey!  It will get better.  Getting old is NOT for wimps!  LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Thanks honey!  It will get better.  *Getting old is NOT for wimps*!  LOL



You got that right!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Miss Black Pebbled Zip Zip makes her debut
> View attachment 2793493
> 
> View attachment 2793494





This bag flirts with me every time I see it but I keep ignoring her because I have a Preston in black w/white trim, but it's gorgeous! Twins on the fob!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> This bag flirts with me every time I see it but I keep ignoring her because I have a Preston in black w/white trim, but it's gorgeous! Twins on the fob!



Everytime I see this Ms. Black Zip, screams at me
MaryBel just go ahead and get her,
You and NAC are about to break the twin record but when you have as many bags as you two do the statistics just lend themselfs those odds
Did you post a pic of the  black and white Preston?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Fan of this one too


Thank you!  This is a great bag.  I love everything about her.



elbgrl said:


> Perfect!  And you look so lovely!


Thank you!  So sweet!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the zipzip, NAC!!


Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty!  Is that the same fob you had on a brown bag?  I thought the mane was lighter.  If it's the same it looks great on both bags!


Thank you!  Yes, it is.  I love how the same fob can look so different, depending on the bag.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Everytime I see this Ms. Black Zip, screams at me
> MaryBel just go ahead and get her,
> You and NAC are about to break the twin record but when you have as many bags as you two do the statistics just lend themselfs those odds
> Did you post a pic of the  black and white Preston?




I want to be strong...I wonder how long until I just give in 
It was a group pic when I got it. It was this one


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I want to be strong...I wonder how long until I just give in
> It was a group pic when I got it. It was this one



Oh I can see why the Preston is close to the Zip,
Adore them both and would be happy with either, 
guessing the tags are still on the triple shot.
Just because........


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I want to be strong...I wonder how long until I just give in
> It was a group pic when I got it. It was this one




Great colors in that group picture. The zip zip is really nice with the white contrast edging. That link is TDF!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Coco and Croco headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792677


 

Hey T!

Coco is totally adorable!   Weston would have a crush on her for sure!  

Love the Croco Dooney too!


Sue


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I want to be strong...I wonder how long until I just give in
> It was a group pic when I got it. It was this one



So pretty!


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> Hey T!
> 
> Coco is totally adorable!   Weston would have a crush on her for sure!
> 
> Love the Croco Dooney too!
> 
> 
> Sue



Hey Sue!!!

Thanks so much!!  We might have a Love connection going on.  Coco is a little flirt!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Oh I can see why the Preston is close to the Zip,
> Adore them both and would be happy with either,
> guessing the tags are still on the triple shot.
> Just because........




Tags are in 2 of the 3. 
It's funny, the first I decided to carry was the daily bag in Silt, which is weird because normally I would have jumped to the pink or the black!


But, black Preston will be out to play soon!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great colors in that group picture. The zip zip is really nice with the white contrast edging. That link is TDF!





tlo said:


> So pretty!





Thanks GFs!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hey T!
> 
> Coco is totally adorable!   Weston would have a crush on her for sure!
> 
> Love the Croco Dooney too!
> 
> 
> Sue





OMG Sue, Weston's pic is adorable! 
Coco and Weston would look so cute together!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> This bag flirts with me every time I see it but I keep ignoring her because I have a Preston in black w/white trim, but it's gorgeous! Twins on the fob!





I'm not going to be any help in you ignoring Black Zip Zip, lol.  Even though I already have the black/white edgepaint Preston - I went for the Zip Zip, because I loved the monochromatic look and the size was smaller.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Ha!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm not going to be any help in you ignoring Black Zip Zip, lol.  Even though I already have the black/white edgepaint Preston - I went for the Zip Zip, because I loved the monochromatic look and the size was smaller.
> 
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Ha!





Appropriately enough for today, you are the :devil: on my shoulder


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Appropriately enough for today, you are the :devil: on my shoulder





LOL!! I didn't even think about that. Perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; 

And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510



She looks great, PTB.   I wear a lot of black and white, too.   It's fun to be so thrilled with a new bag...believe me, we all "get it."      Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510




Oh-my-gosh...stunning! Crimson is perfect with black and white. I just love it. You look amazing with that bag and outfit. I don't blame you for wanting to take her out on the town! 

I might have found my new favorite Clayton. Isn't Crimson one of the clearance colors? Last time I was at the outlet I almost bought a crimson Bristol that was 65% off, but there was a flaw in the leather. It was such a gorgeous rich color.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510



absolutely stunning


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510





Gorgeous! Love the outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my marine saffiano zip zip since Saturday and I love this bag. I carry it mostly with the longer strap. When I got the strap out and attached to the bag, I thought I needed to adjust the length since it was too small but after carrying it like that I found out that length works perfectly as a shoulder bag and the bag feels so good against the body, it doesn't stick out. And the handles remain down even though the strap is attached to them! This bag is totally a winner! Ah, and perfect for rainy days. I can see a couple more in my future!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my marine saffiano zip zip since Saturday and I love this bag. I carry it mostly with the longer strap. When I got the strap out and attached to the bag, I thought I needed to adjust the length since it was too small but after carrying it like that I found out that length works perfectly as a shoulder bag and the bag feels so good against the body, it doesn't stick out. And the handles remain down even though the strap is attached to them! This bag is totally a winner! Ah, and perfect for rainy days. I can see a couple more in my future!



Very pretty, MB.   I'm another zipzip convert; after thinking they were "too small" for me, I find that I love the size.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my marine saffiano zip zip since Saturday and I love this bag. I carry it mostly with the longer strap. When I got the strap out and attached to the bag, I thought I needed to adjust the length since it was too small but after carrying it like that I found out that length works perfectly as a shoulder bag and the bag feels so good against the body, it doesn't stick out. And the handles remain down even though the strap is attached to them! This bag is totally a winner! Ah, and perfect for rainy days. I can see a couple more in my future!




Just gorgeous MaryBel! That's exactly how I feel about my all black pebble zip zip. If you remember I was set on getting the black saffiano, but when I saw the pebbled leather one for less than half the price I went for it. It's such a comfortable fun little classy bag to carry. I'm glad you love her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today was Ivy pebbled Satchel. 





Finally got these to post. Kept getting error messages earlier today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510


Damnnnnnn Sunshine. Thats SWAG is turned UP


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510




Absolutely gorgeous. Gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Ivy pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2797864
> 
> View attachment 2797865
> 
> 
> Finally got these to post. Kept getting error messages earlier today.



That's just the perfect color combination, NAC.  I love it with your outfit.  I'm glad you finally got your pictures to post.  It seems like some of the technical difficulties the forum was having are finally resolved.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510


 Beautiful, darling. Clayton looks amazing in crimson.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Ivy pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2797864
> 
> View attachment 2797865
> 
> 
> Finally got these to post. Kept getting error messages earlier today.


 Pretty color combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnn Sunshine. Thats SWAG is turned UP




Giiirl, who you telling!!! This bag is the bizness!! Thank you girl. You made me get it. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for all the goo's and gah's about Miss Crimson Clayton today. I've never loved a bag so much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

It might be chilly here today but PINK it is 
I rock my bags all year round!!!!


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!




Who can't use some beautiful sunshine all year long?? Loving this pink. You rock it very, very well.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510




G.o.r.g.e.o.u.s!!!! Love the bag, love the look, love the vibe. I can feel your thrill.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Who can't use some beautiful sunshine all year long?? Loving this pink. You rock it very, very well.


 

Thanks B.
Alot of gals would not be seen in PINK this time of year in my neck of the woods


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!




And you rock them well! Miss Pink looks great with your outfit. There should never be any rules when it comes to handbags


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> And you rock them well! Miss Pink looks great with your outfit. There should never be any rules when it comes to handbags


 
Thanks T - No rules for me


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



Rock on, GF.   You've got it goin' on.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Rock on, GF.   You've got it goin' on.


 
Thanks GF


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!


Pretty!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



I so agree with you, 
you need more 
 when the weather turns it's worst.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!




I LOOOVE your look today. Casual but Miss Pink spiced it right up. I rock mine all year round too! Who follows fashion rules???


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous model !


MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my marine saffiano zip zip since Saturday and I love this bag. I carry it mostly with the longer strap. When I got the strap out and attached to the bag, I thought I needed to adjust the length since it was too small but after carrying it like that I found out that length works perfectly as a shoulder bag and the bag feels so good against the body, it doesn't stick out. And the handles remain down even though the strap is attached to them! This bag is totally a winner! Ah, and perfect for rainy days. I can see a couple more in my future!


Beautiful bag, very classy!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Ivy pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2797864
> 
> View attachment 2797865
> 
> 
> Finally got these to post. Kept getting error messages earlier today.


Gorgeous bag!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



And rock it you do girl!


----------



## elbgrl

Natural small flo satchel


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my marine saffiano zip zip since Saturday and I love this bag. I carry it mostly with the longer strap. When I got the strap out and attached to the bag, I thought I needed to adjust the length since it was too small but after carrying it like that I found out that length works perfectly as a shoulder bag and the bag feels so good against the body, it doesn't stick out. *And the handles remain down even though the strap is attached to them! *This bag is totally a winner! Ah, and perfect for rainy days. I can see a couple more in my future!




Hi MB!

I'm so happy to read the handles remain down with the strap attached!  That was my only hesitation about this satchel.  Your marine zip zip is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



I'm like you, there are no rules when it comes to color.  I carry what makes me happy.  I love your pink satchel!



elbgrl said:


> Natural small flo satchel
> 
> View attachment 2798592



Hi Rosie!

Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



We share the same philosophy.  Why would I deprive myself of beautiful colors during the colder months????  

Miss Pink is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510




Soooo classy!


----------



## carterazo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Ivy pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2797864
> 
> View attachment 2797865
> 
> 
> Finally got these to post. Kept getting error messages earlier today.



You have such a fabulous collection of Dooneys and Coach.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> Soooo classy!




Thank u girly!! This bag looks like money!!!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm like you, there are no rules when it comes to color.  I carry what makes me happy.  I love your pink satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rosie!
> 
> Beautiful!



Hi SIU  Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Natural small flo satchel
> 
> View attachment 2798592




Gorgeous patina on that beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> We share the same philosophy.  Why would I deprive myself of beautiful colors during the colder months????
> 
> Miss Pink is gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm like you, there are no rules when it comes to color.  I carry what makes me happy.  I love your pink satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rosie!
> 
> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thank you H


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I LOOOVE your look today. Casual but Miss Pink spiced it right up. I rock mine all year round too! Who follows fashion rules???





hopi said:


> I so agree with you,
> you need more
> when the weather turns it's worst.



Thanks ladies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous model !
> 
> Beautiful bag, very classy!
> 
> Gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> And rock it you do girl!


Thnks Buddy


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!



Old rules...no white after labor day, dark colors in winter, pastels in spring. Who cares, you bought it you wear it whenever! You look lovely darling!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Old rules...no white after labor day, dark colors in winter, pastels in spring. Who cares, you bought it you wear it whenever! You look lovely darling!




Exactly!!!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Natural small flo satchel
> 
> View attachment 2798592


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> Old rules...no white after labor day, dark colors in winter, pastels in spring. Who cares, you bought it you wear it whenever! You look lovely darling!


 
Thanks BOO!!


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!


 
Pretty in pink!!!


----------



## OllieO

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510



That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> Pretty in pink!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.




Gorgeous! The logo lock is my go to bag when the weather is bad. Enjoy!


----------



## OllieO

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.



Great bag!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.



Sarah the color came through beautifully on this picture.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! The logo lock is my go to bag when the weather is bad. Enjoy!





OllieO said:


> Great bag!





hopi said:


> Sarah the color came through beautifully on this picture.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!





Love Ms Pink with your shirt!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Natural small flo satchel
> 
> View attachment 2798592





Gorgeous Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I'm so happy to read the handles remain down with the strap attached!  That was my only hesitation about this satchel.  Your marine zip zip is beautiful!





Yes they do, you have to push them down when you first grab it but they will remain down! You need to get one. I recommend the red in croco. They are starting to show at the outlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yes they do, you have to push them down when you first grab it but they will remain down! You need to get one. I recommend the red in croco. They are starting to show at the outlets.




Oh how exciting! I need to get to the outlet, but I purposely made myself stay away today. I need to save pennies for Christmas!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.




Lolo is very glamorous! She's a looker for sure. Gorgeous! Have fun shopping.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.





Gorgeous GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.





OMG, could you make me a calendar with all your pretty pics?
I love the name "Lolo". I think this should be her official name!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, could you make me a calendar with all your pretty pics?
> I love the name "Lolo". I think this should be her official name!



She's the "JLo" of hobos.  HAHAHA.   LOgo LOck = Lolo.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's the "JLo" of hobos.  HAHAHA.   LOgo LOck = Lolo.





So she's LLo? Lolo sounds better!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.


great picture, your going to kick Q's sales to 1 million of this bag if you don't stop




MaryBel said:


> ]OMG, could you make me a calendar with all your pretty pics?[/B]
> 
> If anyone exudes purse porn it is Sarah................just please don't encourage her,
> 
> 
> I love the name "Lolo". I think this should be her official name!





MiaBorsa said:


> She's the "JLo" of hobos.  HAHAHA.   LOgo LOck = Lolo.





they do have medicines for this


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!


ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic



Such a great fall bag


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic



You know I love me some Gretchen! I feel the same as you about this bag.  She's just a joy to carry, and pretty too.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic



plus 1 MaryBel - she's become one of my favorites!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.



Wow Lolo's a gorgeous bag!  How do you like carrying her Sarah?


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic



I love this bag! Is this an outlet only bag? I am new to Dooney!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow Lolo's a gorgeous bag!  How do you like carrying her Sarah?


I'm enjoying her very much, Rosie.  She's not as heavy as I remembered ; I guess I have bought a lot of Florentines in the past 4 years.     She's a tiny bit bulky, but SO easy to get into and see everything inside.  (That was one beef I had with the GILI...it really was not easy for me to get into.)   I'm very pleased with her and I have ordered the ivy.  I even like using the kiss-lock for a wallet; it looks so cute inside in it's little pocket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> great picture, your going to kick Q's sales to 1 million of this bag if you don't stop
> 
> 
> they do have medicines for this



:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic





elbgrl said:


> plus 1 MaryBel - she's become one of my favorites!



What Rosie said!!   Gretchen is a great bag.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Another glamour shot of "Lolo".   This time, without the price tag.    We're headed to the grocery store.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!





elbgrl said:


> Natural small flo satchel
> 
> View attachment 2798592



Beautiful bags you are all carrying these days, ladies ! Love it. I have been hanging in Miss Ivy for a month in Europe, and Im still carrying it. I have been wearing some dark greens, golds, nudes and it goes perfectly with those colors.


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! Is this an outlet only bag? I am new to Dooney!





Yes, I think so. I got mine last week at the outlet on clearance for $70ish
They have croco leather too in the same style, but those are 40% off only


----------



## Twoboyz

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! Is this an outlet only bag? I am new to Dooney!



Hi MKB and welcome! :welcome2:  I'll add to what Marybel said, if you call an outlet and they  don't have it, don't give up.  Try another outlet.  I believe the DE outlet had it recently, if I remember correctly.  They seem to be out everywhere right now. Good luck.


----------



## Allieandalf

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! Is this an outlet only bag? I am new to Dooney!



If you don't have luck with any of the outlets, there is one on ebay right now with a starting bid of $104.00 or a buy it now price of $189.00.  I would definitely check as many outlets as you can first.  Good luck!


----------



## Allieandalf

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! Is this an outlet only bag? I am new to Dooney!



Oh, one more thing.  When calling the outlets refer to JK622.  That's the item# of the bag.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting ready to run some errands in the RAIN with miss LL.   :rain:  (Guess I should take that price tag off first.  )    Hope everyone is having a great day.


 
Gorgeous color!  I have this bag in navy.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It might be chilly here today but PINK it is
> I rock my bags all year round!!!!


 
Beautiful, and it looks GREAT on you!!!  I don't care about the old rules, I carry my bags year round!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Gretchen hobo for the last couple of days. She went shopping with me yesterday (to Macy's, BBW and Target) and felt really good. Love how lightweight she is!
> 
> 
> ETA: Old pic. I'm NOT carrying it with the handle still wrapped in plastic



I had to leave this one behind tonight, about killed me since she was only $75. She just doesn't fit right on my shoulder.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

CatePNW said:


> I had to leave this one behind tonight, about killed me since she was only $75. She just doesn't fit right on my shoulder.



Girlfriend,  get a new shoulder,  you're missing an awesome bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Girlfriend,  get a new shoulder,  you're missing an awesome bag!




Lol. Lol ...cute


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Girlfriend,  get a new shoulder,  you're missing an awesome bag!




Lol FQ! I wish I could get a new shoulder too! 

Cate, it felt funny on my shoulder in the store with just the stuffing in it and I also tried one on empty. Because it's very light I felt like it was going to slip off my shoulder. However with the weight of my things inside it's perfect. I'm not trying to talk you into it, just thought I'd mention that. If it's not love, we must make room for the ones that are.  
Gosh I wish I had gotten that clearance price!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

This was yesterday but I couldn't get the picture to upload


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and it looks GREAT on you!!!  I don't care about the old rules, I carry my bags year round!



Thanks C


----------



## Twoboyz

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2800733
> 
> This was yesterday but I couldn't get the picture to upload




So cute Leopardgirl! I have this bag in black and pink. Love it a lot.


----------



## HarliRexx

MaryBel said:


> OMG, could you make me a calendar with all your pretty pics?
> I love the name "Lolo". I think this should be her official name!




 love the calendar idea. One for me too, please!


----------



## HarliRexx

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2800733
> 
> This was yesterday but I couldn't get the picture to upload




Nice! The navy is my favorite of the chevron colors!


----------



## Nebo

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2800733
> 
> This was yesterday but I couldn't get the picture to upload



Beautiful go to bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I had to leave this one behind tonight, about killed me since she was only $75. She just doesn't fit right on my shoulder.


Aw, Cate!   She's totally different when loaded up and slouching.  







I paid $130 for her and I don't regret it at all.  Worth every penny and more, IMO.


----------



## Twoboyz

Back to my Dooney's today. Oh how I missed this yummy leather smell. Tmorro Stanwich today.


----------



## lovethatduck

Embossed retro russell, salmon florentine satchel, vera bradley tote. These gals are roughing it through airports today, not to mention the NYC MTA, and the streets of the Bronx and Queens.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Embossed retro russell, salmon florentine satchel, vera bradley tote. These gals are roughing it through airports today, not to mention the NYC MTA, and the streets of the Bronx and Queens.




Those are some tough chicks! They look so pretty and colorful! Have a good travel day. Have a safe trip


----------



## Nebo

Yesterday it was twist strap hobo and a sweater my mom made. Today it is crimson pocket flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yesterday it was twist strap hobo and a sweater my mom made. Today it is crimson pocket flo.




Love them both and you look great on your outfits.  cute sweater your mom made. Looks great with your boots.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Yesterday it was twist strap hobo and a sweater my mom made. Today it is crimson pocket flo.




Gorgeous girlfriend! That Crimson is such a rich color. Love what you have them paired with.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Back to my Dooney's today. Oh how I missed this yummy leather smell. Tmorro Stanwich today.
> View attachment 2802525




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Beautiful!!! The Stanwich is a perfect sized bag and beautiful in TMoro.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Beautiful!!! The Stanwich is a perfect sized bag and beautiful in TMoro.




Thanks Girlfriend


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Back to my Dooney's today. Oh how I missed this yummy leather smell. Tmorro Stanwich today.
> View attachment 2802525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTIm in love with this bag. So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> lovethatduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embossed retro russell, salmon florentine satchel, vera bradley tote. These gals are roughing it through airports today, not to mention the NYC MTA, and the streets of the Bronx and Queens.
> 
> 
> 
> Such colorful  bags
> 
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous girlfriend! That Crimson is such a rich color. Love what you have them paired with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you lady! I love your new violet Bristol. I also like smaller bags when it comes to pops of color.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my Dooney's today. Oh how I missed this yummy leather smell. Tmorro Stanwich today.
> 
> View attachment 2802525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTIm in love with this bag. So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Such colorful  bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lady! I love your new violet Bristol. I also like smaller bags when it comes to pops of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nebo! I really need to carry her more to properly break her in. None of my flo bags are properly broken in yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Those are some tough chicks! They look so pretty and colorful! Have a good travel day. Have a safe trip



Thank you, TB.

Back home, at long last.  

Planning  a visit to my Dooney outlet as soon as I recover from schlepping carry ons on and off 3 planes.&#9992;&#9992;&#9992;


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Embossed retro russell, salmon florentine satchel, vera bradley tote. These gals are roughing it through airports today, not to mention the NYC MTA, and the streets of the Bronx and Queens.





Love how all the colors look together! So bright! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Yesterday it was twist strap hobo and a sweater my mom made. Today it is crimson pocket flo.





Love your outfits and how your bags look with them! Perfect!
The sweater your mom made you looks so warm! yum!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi!

A couple of days after coming home from my weekend in SF I caught the flu bug.  I'm getting better but I'm still trying to get my voice back, and get rid of this cough.  I didn't pull out the laptop and keyboard until today but I've been looking at all the beautiful handbags via my cell phone.  Sunday I was feeling sorry for myself because I had to accept I wasn't going to make it to Dooney's 70% off Sale that ends today so I turned to Colette for comfort. I loaded her up, and even though we weren't going anywhere she kept me company during football Sunday. (We both agreed never to talk about the Bears' game.:censor 

We finally made it out this morning for a quick trip to Peet's.

Thoughts and prayers to those who are serving and who have served our country.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you, TB.
> 
> Back home, at long last.
> 
> Planning  a visit to my Dooney outlet as soon as I recover from schlepping carry ons on and off 3 planes.&#9992;&#9992;&#9992;



LTD,

I'm happy you had safe travels!

I love your travel companions!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days after coming home from my weekend in SF I caught the flu bug.  I'm getting better but I'm still trying to get my voice back, and get rid of this cough.  I didn't pull out the laptop and keyboard until today but I've been looking at all the beautiful handbags via my cell phone.  Sunday I was feeling sorry for myself because I had to accept I wasn't going to make it to Dooney's 70% off Sale that ends today so I turned to Colette for comfort. I loaded her up, and even though we weren't going anywhere she kept me company during football Sunday. (We both agreed never to talk about the Bears' game.:censor
> 
> 
> 
> We finally made it out this morning for a quick trip to Peet's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to those who are serving and who have served our country.




Oh no....I hope you're feeling better and recovering quickly. I'm sorry  Collette is so pretty and looking so nice and smooshy and relaxed. The color is gorgeous! The only day I could have gone to the outlet is today and it just didn't happen, so I feel your pain my friend. Eh hem....what Bears game? Was there a Bears game?  Feel better.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no....I hope you're feeling better and recovering quickly. I'm sorry  Collette is so pretty and looking so nice and smooshy and relaxed. The color is gorgeous! The only day I could have gone to the outlet is today and it just didn't happen, so I feel your pain my friend. Eh hem....what Bears game? Was there a Bears game?  Feel better.



Thanks TB!  I'm feeling better and I'm getting my energy back.

I love that Colette has some structure but is also smooshy and relaxed! She feels good to carry.  I'm sorry you didn't make it to the outlet either.  This was the last big shopping Holiday before Black Friday and I know I don't want to be at the outlet then!

Thanks! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> LTD,
> 
> I'm happy you had safe travels!
> 
> I love your travel companions!



Thank you!

It's cozy to be back home--after spending the summer away.  Exhausted and jet lagged, I'm taking it easy for a couple of days. I'm glad I got a flu shot at the start of the season.  

Hope you're recovering well, and watch you don't relapse by doing too much, too soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's cozy to be back home--after spending the summer away.  Exhausted and jet lagged, I'm taking it easy for a couple of days. I'm glad I got a flu shot at the start of the season.
> 
> Hope you're recovering well, and watch you don't relapse by doing too much, too soon.



There's no place like home!

You were smart to get a flu shot, I thought about it too long.

Thanks very much! I'll remember to take it slow!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Debuted Miss Bristol in Violet today. She felt a bit small since I'm use to the larger bags but it was fun. I got soooo many compliments on her. Though I love the Clayton in Violet, I think it would have been to much for me.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Debuted Miss Bristol in Violet today. She felt a bit small since I'm use to the larger bags but it was fun. I got soooo many compliments on her. Though I love the Clayton in Violet, I think it would have been to much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804944





Looks so pretty with your outfit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Looks so pretty with your outfit!




Thanks MB!! I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Debuted Miss Bristol in Violet today. She felt a bit small since I'm use to the larger bags but it was fun. I got soooo many compliments on her. Though I love the Clayton in Violet, I think it would have been to much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804944




You look great with miss Violet Bristol against that black shirt. I love it! I actually think she's the perfect size for you. I don't think she looks too small at all. Great choice for a pop of color bag. I know she's not the Clayton, but at least she's got that one outside pocket for you. I'm glad you got lots of comments. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You look great with miss Violet Bristol against that black shirt. I love it! I actually think she's the perfect size for you. I don't think she looks too small at all. Great choice for a pop of color bag. I know she's not the Clayton, but at least she's got that one outside pocket for you. I'm glad you got lots of comments. It's a nice feeling.




Thanks TB!! Yeah, she is the perfect size for my frame but it felt a little weird because I've gotten use to the larger (suitcases as my doc calls them). I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out this beauty today.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805070




She's gorgeous! Love the color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805070




Can't go wrong with Miss Ocean!!! Love it! Now I want to pull mine out.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> A couple of days after coming home from my weekend in SF I caught the flu bug.  I'm getting better but I'm still trying to get my voice back, and get rid of this cough.  I didn't pull out the laptop and keyboard until today but I've been looking at all the beautiful handbags via my cell phone.  Sunday I was feeling sorry for myself because I had to accept I wasn't going to make it to Dooney's 70% off Sale that ends today *so I turned to Colette for comfort*. I loaded her up, and even though we weren't going anywhere she kept me company during football Sunday. (We both agreed never to talk about the Bears' game.:censor
> 
> We finally made it out this morning for a quick trip to Peet's.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to those who are serving and who have served our country.



Nothing better than an old friend to make everything okay
Didn't get to the outlet either, think my family has me on an intervention, no one will go shopping with me, they say I have more stuff than I need.
Wanted to mention Sarah's comment about "need" has nothing to do with it but when quoting my cyber friends I get alot of eyerolls.
Glad you are feeling better!  After picking up the kids from school , highly recommending an antibacterial shower for all  There is a whole new generation of germs out there we haven't been exposed to yet.


----------



## hopi

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 2805070



So beautiful


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Debuted Miss Bristol in Violet today. She felt a bit small since I'm use to the larger bags but it was fun. I got soooo many compliments on her. Though I love the Clayton in Violet, I think it would have been to much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804944



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Bristol and you really wear her well. Very pretty!
 Congrats on such a great deal.
Broke my rule on this beauty and have a Ocean and Baby PIn, want the Violet but have 2 Coach bags that are Fushia and the colors are just to close.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Back to my Dooney's today. Oh how I missed this yummy leather smell. Tmorro Stanwich today.
> View attachment 2802525



Oh I love this bag and Tmoro is TDF


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Oh I love this bag and Tmoro is TDF




Thanks Hopi


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Embossed retro russell, salmon florentine satchel, vera bradley tote. These gals are roughing it through airports today, not to mention the NYC MTA, and the streets of the Bronx and Queens.



Looking good!!!! You are a real mover!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Bristol and you really wear her well. Very pretty!
> 
> Congrats on such a great deal.
> 
> Broke my rule on this beauty and have a Ocean and Baby PIn, want the Violet but have 2 Coach bags that are Fushia and the colors are just to close.




Thank you girlfriend!! I am liking her more as the minutes go by. She got so much attention today. Yeah, you probably couldn't justify having this one since you already have a couple similar.


----------



## tlo

I love the look of Bristol.  I think she's sexy in black too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Nothing better than an old friend to make everything okay
> Didn't get to the outlet either, think my family has me on an intervention, no one will go shopping with me, they say I have more stuff than I need.
> *Wanted to mention Sarah's comment about "need" has nothing to do with it but when quoting my cyber friends I get alot of eyerolls.
> *Glad you are feeling better!  After picking up the kids from school *, highly recommending an antibacterial shower for all*  There is a whole new generation of germs out there we haven't been exposed to yet.



Hi Hopi!

  I know what you mean!  My family uses air quotes when they comment on my cyber "friends", like they're in my head and not on my computer. LOL!

Girl, I've always wished I could shower them down with something and quarantine them for a few hours after school! 

Thanks! I'm feeling better every day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Debuted Miss Bristol in Violet today. She felt a bit small since I'm use to the larger bags but it was fun. I got soooo many compliments on her. Though I love the Clayton in Violet, I think it would have been to much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804944




I love Miss Bristol in Violet!

P.S.  Every now and then when I go to you tube one of your videos is in my Recommended section. Today it was the video of your Dooney &  Bourke Leather Collection.  And I love the titles of your OOTD videos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 2805070



Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Dillen Satchel in black getting the love on this cold and wet and dreary morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Dillen Satchel in black getting the love on this cold and wet and dreary morning.
> View attachment 2805420
> 
> View attachment 2805422
> 
> View attachment 2805425
> 
> View attachment 2805426




So cute with that fob! It adds some cheer to a dreary day. Love it with your outfit.


----------



## Nebo

NAC, you look lovely. The fob suits the bag so good. I'm carrying Miss taupe with me today. It is so cold in Louisiana. Brrr. My husband, who is hot natured told me to leave this dawn father coat in Europe. Like the winters here are not that strong. I'm so happy I didn't listen


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> NAC, you look lovely. The fob suits the bag so good. I'm carrying Miss taupe with me today. It is so cold in Louisiana. Brrr. My husband, who is hot natured told me to leave this dawn father coat in Europe. Like the winters here are not that strong. I'm so happy I didn't listen



I think you picked the right time to ignore, my friend.  Miss taupe looks perfect and you look great all bundled up for the cold.:snowballs: I can sympathize.  We are having January weather here in the midwest.  I'm not ready for it yet! Stay warm!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Miss Bristol in Violet!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Every now and then when I go to you tube one of your videos is in my Recommended section. Today it was the video of your Dooney &  Bourke Leather Collection.  And I love the titles of your OOTD videos!




Thanks girlfriend!! 

Really?? That's cool! I just got a wild creative hair with the titles. Lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's just the perfect color combination, NAC.  I love it with your outfit.  I'm glad you finally got your pictures to post.  It seems like some of the technical difficulties the forum was having are finally resolved.




Thank you!  Always such sweet comments - you know how to make a girl feel goo.  



Nebo said:


> Beautiful, darling. Clayton looks amazing in crimson.
> 
> 
> Pretty color combo.



Thank you!!



carterazo said:


> You have such a fabulous collection of Dooneys and Coach.



What a nice compliment!  Thank you so much!


I've been offline lately and am working my way through messages to catch up - sorry for the delay in responding to everyone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So cute with that fob! It adds some cheer to a dreary day. Love it with your outfit.




Thank you so much!  I love the fob too - just makes me smile. I thought this would be a good choice of bag on such a nasty morning.



Nebo said:


> NAC, you look lovely. The fob suits the bag so good. I'm carrying Miss taupe with me today. It is so cold in Louisiana. Brrr. My husband, who is hot natured told me to leave this dawn father coat in Europe. Like the winters here are not that strong. I'm so happy I didn't listen





Thank you!  I love the fob too.  It was 39 degrees and raining on my way to work this morning.  Such an abrupt change from last week here.  I think you are further North than I am, so I bet it's a lot colder than where I am. 


Love your coat - and your Taupe Flo is on my one day wish list.  I love the color of yours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Working on catching up with all the lovely bags posted lately.  So many beauties out and about lately!  Love them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Working on catching up with all the lovely bags posted lately.  So many beauties out and about lately!  Love them all.



What NAC says!   If you miss a few days on the forum there are so many gorgeous bags posted.  All of them are beautiful, ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands and the lovely Aqua Satchel is coming along for the ride. Love this color.


----------



## Twoboyz

So gorgeous! I love the Aqua color. This is one of the bags I'm still obsessing about. I think I want the Carmel or brown.  have fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous! I love the Aqua color. This is one of the bags I'm still obsessing about. I think I want the Carmel or brown.  have fun!




Thank you! I've had my eye on the caramel one as well, I think it's really pretty.


----------



## Vicmarie

So cute ! I want the grey!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pippi is so fun!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands and the lovely Aqua Satchel is coming along for the ride. Love this color.
> View attachment 2807794
> 
> View attachment 2807796



This color is gorgeous. I would love to own  it in zip zip style  Vic Marie, I ve seen yours in a video- so pretty)


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> This color is gorgeous. I would love to own  it in zip zip style  Vic Marie, I ve seen yours in a video- so pretty)




Thanks !! I love carrying that zip zip !!


----------



## Vicmarie

all packed up and ready to go ... To bed lol !


----------



## Twoboyz

Lol! Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2808318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all packed up and ready to go ... To bed lol !



Hahaha, pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> So cute ! I want the grey!


 Thanks!  There are so many colors I like in this style - I want them all, lol!



Twoboyz said:


> Pippi is so fun!


She is!  I forgot about the name, Pippi!  



Nebo said:


> This color is gorgeous. I would love to own  it in zip zip style  Vic Marie, I ve seen yours in a video- so pretty)


I would love to have her in the zip zip too!  Love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2808318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all packed up and ready to go ... To bed lol !


 
So pretty!  The scarf is a nice touch and goes great with the color of the bag.  Is this the ivy?


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2808318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all packed up and ready to go ... To bed lol !



You took the tassels off!&#128522;

I finally saw this bag at my Las Vegas outlet early this week (I was away 7 months).  Still only 30% off.&#128559;   So, it's the waiting game for me.


----------



## darcy-0702

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2808318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all packed up and ready to go ... To bed lol !



Lovely!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nope tassels are still on !even though I hate these specific one I still prefer the bag with tassels


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  The scarf is a nice touch and goes great with the color of the bag.  Is this the ivy?




Nope it's the grey !! Lol bad lighting


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Nope it's the grey !! Lol bad lighting




Oh wow, lol!  My crazy monitor showed it as green. She's beautiful no matter what though.


----------



## HarliRexx

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh wow, lol!  My crazy monitor showed it as green. She's beautiful no matter what though.




At first I thought it was moss! Very pretty though!


----------



## CatePNW

I carried Red Zip Zip all weekend.  She is very red, but comes off pink in my indoor photos.   She's a perfect match with the red stripe in my scarf, which also looks pink in my photos!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I carried Red Zip Zip all weekend.  She is very red, but comes off pink in my indoor photos.   She's a perfect match with the red stripe in my scarf, which also looks pink in my photos!
> 
> View attachment 2809537
> View attachment 2809538




So pretty. I love the zip zip.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> I carried Red Zip Zip all weekend.  She is very red, but comes off pink in my indoor photos.   She's a perfect match with the red stripe in my scarf, which also looks pink in my photos!
> 
> View attachment 2809537
> View attachment 2809538



It does come off pink, but I ve seen this beauty IRL and it is a gorgeous red that pops, because of the honey trim.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I carried Red Zip Zip all weekend.  She is very red, but comes off pink in my indoor photos.   She's a perfect match with the red stripe in my scarf, which also looks pink in my photos!
> 
> View attachment 2809537
> View attachment 2809538




So pretty! I love the zip zip and k love the red.


----------



## Nebo

This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.




It's beautiful and she looks beautiful with it! Is she going to join us in the Dooney Bin soon?


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo excited to carry Miss Crimson Clayton today... So excited till I can't hardly stand it. Since she's stuck in the office all day, I think I'll take her on a trip to the mall on a date to spend some one on one. I'm nuts, I know. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> And YES... I lovvvve to dress in black and white. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797510


You always look fab, gorgeous bag, lovely color.  I love to dress in black and white too!!!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 2805070


Gorgeous, beautiful color!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Dillen Satchel in black getting the love on this cold and wet and dreary morning.
> View attachment 2805420
> 
> View attachment 2805422
> 
> View attachment 2805425
> 
> View attachment 2805426


Lovely bag, always look great on you!  Where did you get that cute sanitizer charm?  Perfect combo!!!


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> NAC, you look lovely. The fob suits the bag so good. I'm carrying Miss taupe with me today. It is so cold in Louisiana. Brrr. My husband, who is hot natured told me to leave this dawn father coat in Europe. Like the winters here are not that strong. I'm so happy I didn't listen


Gorgeous color, and looks great on you!  Yes, it's very cold in The Big Easy too, low 30's tonight, and windy.    Brrrrrrrr.....I hate the cold!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty. I love the zip zip.





Nebo said:


> It does come off pink, but I ve seen this beauty IRL and it is a gorgeous red that pops, because of the honey trim.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty! I love the zip zip and k love the red.



Thanks, all!  I carried her again today, it's a bold color but she's just so cute.  I also have to make room for a few more bags on my closet shelf, so I didn't want to change bags and figure out the mess....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.


How nice of her to model for us!  That is a pretty red bag, but yes, a lot of bag!  I sure wish we had a Dillard's in our mall.  Our Macy's did just expand the Coach and Michael Kors areas.  I thought they got rid of Dooney, but they actually moved the line to a better spot, but they did not get much new stock.  The Gabriella dark chevron satchel with the flat leather handles is pretty nice looking.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color, and looks great on you!  Yes, it's very cold in The Big Easy too, low 30's tonight, and windy.    Brrrrrrrr.....I hate the cold!




I'm across the lake on Northshore and it looks like mid 20's here tonight. Way too cold!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful and she looks beautiful with it! Is she going to join us in the Dooney Bin soon?



Thank you, she will love to hear the positive comments.  I dont think so. She is one bussy woman/ mom.
I let her in on the newest bits of news


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.



After I finally broke my gaze from that beautiful RED Chelsea, I saw how gorgeous your best friend is!  Big thanks to her for purse posin' for us!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> You always look fab, gorgeous bag, lovely color.  I love to dress in black and white too!!!




Thanks girlfriend!!! Black & White is my favorite combo to dress!


----------



## carterazo

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

hopi said:


> So beautiful





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, always look great on you!  Where did you get that cute sanitizer charm?  Perfect combo!!!


 
Thank you!  (So sorry - I just saw this)


I got the hand sanitizer holder from Bath and Body Works.  They have some really cute ones out right now.


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.


Beautiful color and looks great on your friend!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol. 

Chestnut Bristol


----------



## darcy-0702

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2812066
> 
> View attachment 2812067
> 
> View attachment 2812068
> 
> View attachment 2812071



gorgeous! love this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

She's beautiful NAC. She's perfectly smooth.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol




Beautiful! I'm happy she survived QVC's shipping.  Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2812066
> 
> View attachment 2812067
> 
> View attachment 2812068
> 
> View attachment 2812071


Very pretty!  All the Bristols I see on here look so much bigger than the Violet one I saw at the outlet.  I mean, I could hardly get the handle up my arm and no way, with my coat.  Maybe that one was an oddball.


----------



## CatePNW

I'm boring, still in the red zip zip!  BUT, I did add the Kate Spade pretzel fob today.  I think she looks more red than pink in this picture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> I'm boring, still in the red zip zip!  BUT, I did add the Kate Spade pretzel fob today.  I think she looks more red than pink in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 2812157



Hi Cate!

Red is never boring!  And she looks even nicer with the KS pretzel fob!  I can see why you're still carrying her.

Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2812066
> 
> View attachment 2812067
> 
> View attachment 2812068
> 
> View attachment 2812071



She's gorgeous, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I'm boring, still in the red zip zip!  BUT, I did add the Kate Spade pretzel fob today.  I think she looks more red than pink in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 2812157



Really cute, Cate!   I'm boring too...still carrying my bordeaux Logo Lock (Lolo.)


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2812066
> 
> View attachment 2812067
> 
> View attachment 2812068
> 
> View attachment 2812071




Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I'm boring, still in the red zip zip!  BUT, I did add the Kate Spade pretzel fob today.  I think she looks more red than pink in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 2812157




She's so cute! I don't think red is boring at all. I've turned over a new red leaf myself


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute, Cate!   I'm boring too...still carrying my bordeaux Logo Lock (Lolo.)




Oh my gosh! Is this a record? You must really love that bag. I love the color of this one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise what bag I carried today. Lol.
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2812066
> 
> View attachment 2812067
> 
> View attachment 2812068
> 
> View attachment 2812071




Gorgeous!!! Love chestnut in Florentine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Ending the work week with Ocean Flo. As a bonus, it's casual day at work and I get to wear jeans.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> I'm boring, still in the red zip zip!  BUT, I did add the Kate Spade pretzel fob today.  I think she looks more red than pink in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 2812157





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the work week with Ocean Flo. As a bonus, it's casual day at work and I get to wear jeans.
> View attachment 2812567
> 
> View attachment 2812568
> 
> View attachment 2812569



Beautiful bags, ladies. Its raining here, Ill pull out my black V.Camuto for the day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love chestnut in Florentine.




Thanks!  I just love how rich the chestnut color is on this bag. 

I'm tempted to get another one


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I just love how rich the chestnut color is on this bag.
> 
> I'm tempted to get another one



I love the richness of chestnut! The photos dont do it justice. I want to add t moro first, then eventually  add a chestnut bag. Taupe that I have is a little too close to it, to justify the purchase. I think I love the Bristol the best in chestnut and violet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! I'm happy she survived QVC's shipping.  Congrats!


Thanks!  I'm happy she survived too.  I hate to send things back.  



CatePNW said:


> Very pretty!  All the Bristols I see on here look so much bigger than the Violet one I saw at the outlet.  I mean, I could hardly get the handle up my arm and no way, with my coat.  Maybe that one was an oddball.


Thanks!  I love this bag.  To me the handles are too small to carry the bag on my shoulder.  I would either carry her in hand, on my arm, or use the long strap to shoulder carry. 



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, NAC!


Thanks!  I'm so in love with this bag. 



lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!  Now I want another Bristol, lol. 



Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Its raining here, Ill pull out my black V.Camuto for the day.


Thanks!  I think we are supposed to get that rain tomorrow night.  Stay dry!





Nebo said:


> I love the richness of chestnut! The photos dont do it justice. I want to add t moro first, then eventually  add a chestnut bag. Taupe that I have is a little too close to it, to justify the purchase. I think I love the Bristol the best in chestnut and violet.


 
I agree - I love the chestnut.  Your taupe Flo is very close to the chestnut. I love how dark your is. The Violet is gorgeous too.  I have that in Flo, so I'll get a different color in Bristol eventually.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

darcy-0702 said:


> gorgeous! love this bag!


I agree!  I love everything about this bag.





Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful NAC. She's perfectly smooth.


Thanks!  I love her too!  The pictures don't show it, but there are some marks and nicks on her, and that's okay.  I don't feel like I have to baby her as much as some of my other bags.  I'll just keep her conditioned and go with the flow, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the work week with Ocean Flo. As a bonus, it's casual day at work and I get to wear jeans.
> View attachment 2812567
> 
> View attachment 2812568
> 
> View attachment 2812569




Cute! She looks perfect with jeans. Happy Casual Day Friday


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Cute! She looks perfect with jeans. Happy Casual Day Friday



Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288



Nice!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288


She looks lovely!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288



She looks beautiful, TB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288




She looks beautiful and warm!! I am loving that color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288



Mornin' TB!

I love your hobo with your scarf!  Be warm and safe traveling today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288


 
Gorgeous!  I love how you styled her with the scarf.  Nice touch.  What is the color?


----------



## scoutmhen

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288



She's beautiful! I love that color? Is that natural? I have ordered and canceled this bag from QVC several times. I really love the look of it, but I wonder if it's too big and heavy. Is it overpoweringly large and does it get slouchier/softer with time? I am 5'5" so tall enough to pull it off, but it looks like it could be really heavy with that logo lock.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks beautiful, TB!



Thanks Sarah! Everytime I see the presentation on the Q I am always looking at the Bordeaux. 




PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks beautiful and warm!! I am loving that color!



Thanks Pcan!  It's a great color for anytime of year, but why do I always lust after more colors in this bag? :wondering



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> I love your hobo with your scarf!  Be warm and safe traveling today!



Thanks RN! The snow is already coming down.  Don't you miss it here?  Lol. :giggles:



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  I love how you styled her with the scarf.  Nice touch.  What is the color?



Thanks NAC! This is the color Natural. It's the one Sue Clifton loves to say is the "European Natural" 



scoutmhen said:


> She's beautiful! I love that color? Is that natural? I have ordered and canceled this bag from QVC several times. I really love the look of it, but I wonder if it's too big and heavy. Is it overpoweringly large and does it get slouchier/softer with time? I am 5'5" so tall enough to pull it off, but it looks like it could be really heavy with that logo lock.



Hi Scoutmhen. Thanks so much!  Yes, this is the color natural.  I got this as an "as is" and saved $100.  I was lucky and got one that was in perfect condition, even the coin purse was still in it's original wrapping.  The only thing is it shipped flat and folded, so there is a crease along the front bottm, which has not gone away.  They always seem to have a lot of as is colors available, but during Dooney Day's they have easy pay on as is bags so they are getting snapped up as soon as they appear.  I've been checking for the bordeaux. 

I don't find this heavy for a Dooney bag.  Because it is a shoulder bag and it hugs close to the body, I find it is a comfortable carry.  I am 5'5" as well and I don't feel like it's too big for my frame. It looks large when it's stuffed, but when I put my stuff in it, it creates a nice slouch that minimizes the look of it.  It molds to the body so it doesn't stick out that far.  I have some mod shots on the mod thread, if you want to see it on. I think others have posted the logo lock as well. I don't wear it much, but I am finding it is getting softer as I use it more. I imagine it becomes softer and softer, but it will never puddle.  I found it slid off my shoulder when I wear my slippery down coat, but it's doing it less as it breaks in and molds more to my body.  I hope you decide to give it a try, because it's a great bag that's easy to carry.  



Allieandalf said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


----------



## scoutmhen

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! Everytime I see the presentation on the Q I am always looking at the Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan!  It's a great color for anytime of year, but why do I always lust after more colors in this bag? :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN! The snow is already coming down.  Don't you miss it here?  Lol. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NAC! This is the color Natural. It's the one Sue Clifton loves to say is the "European Natural"
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Scoutmhen. Thanks so much!  Yes, this is the color natural.  I got this as an "as is" and saved $100.  I was lucky and got one that was in perfect condition, even the coin purse was still in it's original wrapping.  The only thing is it shipped flat and folded, so there is a crease along the front bottm, which has not gone away.  They always seem to have a lot of as is colors available, but during Dooney Day's they have easy pay on as is bags so they are getting snapped up as soon as they appear.  I've been checking for the bordeaux.
> 
> I don't find this heavy for a Dooney bag.  Because it is a shoulder bag and it hugs close to the body, I find it is a comfortable carry.  I am 5'5" as well and I don't feel like it's too big for my frame. It looks large when it's stuffed, but when I put my stuff in it, it creates a nice slouch that minimizes the look of it.  It molds to the body so it doesn't stick out that far.  I have some mod shots on the mod thread, if you want to see it on. I think others have posted the logo lock as well. I don't wear it much, but I am finding it is getting softer as I use it more. I imagine it becomes softer and softer, but it will never puddle.  I found it slid off my shoulder when I wear my slippery down coat, but it's doing it less as it breaks in and molds more to my body.  I hope you decide to give it a try, because it's a great bag that's easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks, Twoboyz! I saw your modeling shots and think it looks fabulous on you. I think I'm going to give it a shot!


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> Thanks, Twoboyz! I saw your modeling shots and think it looks fabulous on you. I think I'm going to give it a shot!



Thank you and you're welcome! I hope you like it.  What color are you going to get? I'd say try wearing it for a bit before you really decide if it's right for you or not, that is if you're on the fence.


----------



## scoutmhen

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you and you're welcome! I hope you like it.  What color are you going to get? I'd say try wearing it for a bit before you really decide if it's right for you or not, that is if you're on the fence.


Well, I'd thought about the brown (dark brown) or dark gray but after seeing your natural, I'm completely torn.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and black pebbled zip zip satchel is coming along for the ride.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and black pebbled zip zip satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2813591
> 
> View attachment 2813595




I saw this bag presented yesterday on the Dooney show with Jane and Susan.  It's getting harder to resist!

Love your satchel!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and black pebbled zip zip satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2813591
> 
> View attachment 2813595




One of my favorite lady like bags! I love the charm too. So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> Well, I'd thought about the brown (dark brown) or dark gray but after seeing your natural, I'm completely torn.




All great colors. You can't go wrong with any of them. I know what you mean, I think I want another one, but  torn between Bordeaux, dark gray, and red. There are just too many great colors.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288



Pretty sunshine for sure as we get ready for the vortex and it did turn to snow


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> I carried Red Zip Zip all weekend.  She is very red, but comes off pink in my indoor photos.   She's a perfect match with the red stripe in my scarf, which also looks pink in my photos!
> 
> View attachment 2809537
> View attachment 2809538



LOVE



Nebo said:


> This is my gorgeous  best friend. With her permission,  Im posting her modeling a red florentine Chelsea, in Dillards. It was a gorgeous shade of red, just a little too much  in a bag as big as C. I would definitely  like to own it in a smaller style.



Hi Bestie


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's rainy and it's going to turn to snow later, so I've got my trusty Logo Lock Hobo. She always carries me through these bad weather days.
> View attachment 2813288


 
OMG, snow? It seems like winter is getting to your area quite early!
Your Lolo (as Sarah calls her) is perfect. It looks so warm and it looks so good with your scarf! Be careful outside!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and black pebbled zip zip satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2813591
> 
> View attachment 2813595



Love the black zip, you and TB make me crazy every time I see her.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and black pebbled zip zip satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2813591
> 
> View attachment 2813595


 
So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love the black zip, you and TB make me crazy every time I see her.


 
They do the same to me Hopi!
I'm trying to resist!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> They do the same to me Hopi!
> I'm trying to resist!



You got the navy if my memory is correct
and that one is amazing
also a  black preston
either of those could sooth my nerves


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> You got the navy if my memory is correct
> and that one is amazing
> also a  black preston
> either of those could sooth my nerves


 
Yes, I have the marine but in saffiano, and the black preston...but I find so hard to resist a gorgeous black bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Pretty sunshine for sure as we get ready for the vortex and it did turn to snow




Thanks Hopi! Yeah it was a pretty messy ride home, but it was kind of pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, snow? It seems like winter is getting to your area quite early!
> Your Lolo (as Sarah calls her) is perfect. It looks so warm and it looks so good with your scarf! Be careful outside!




Thanks MaryBel! Yup... It snowed a lot today. When I got out to my car after work the trunk was frozen shut with a layer of ice. Luckily I had my umbrella in the car and I could break the ice with it to pry the trunk open to get my Snowbrush out! What a mess!at least nothing was sticking to the roads. fun times.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Love the black zip, you and TB make me crazy every time I see her.




Thanks Hopi


----------



## CatePNW

I see I was twins with NAC today!  First time out with Pebbled Black zip zip and my fun pretzel fob!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I see I was twins with NAC today!  First time out with Pebbled Black zip zip and my fun pretzel fob!
> 
> View attachment 2814254




I love it! I almost took mine, but stayed in Lolo. We would have been triplets!  Lol love the pretzel charm


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> I see I was twins with NAC today!  First time out with Pebbled Black zip zip and my fun pretzel fob!
> 
> View attachment 2814254




So cute! Love your charm too!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! I almost took mine, but stayed in Lolo. We would have been triplets!  Lol love the pretzel charm


Yes, triplets!  I love that pretzel too, so glad to have found it at the outlet.



PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute! Love your charm too!


Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I saw this bag presented yesterday on the Dooney show with Jane and Susan.  It's getting harder to resist!
> 
> Love your satchel!


I know the feeling!  I saw the pics TwoBoyz posted when she got hers and I couldn't get this bag out of my mind.  Luckily I found it at Belk, and had a 20% off coupon that actually worked on Dooney.  (Usually their coupons don't work on brands I buy).  So anything less than FP made me a happy girl.



Twoboyz said:


> One of my favorite lady like bags! I love the charm too. So cute!


Thanks!  I really like the way the bag and fob look together with the darker tones.



hopi said:


> Love the black zip, you and TB make me crazy every time I see her.


Thanks!  I agree - that's how I felt when I saw TB's pics the first time.



MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


Thanks! Not twins?  



CatePNW said:


> I see I was twins with NAC today!  First time out with Pebbled Black zip zip and my fun pretzel fob!
> 
> View attachment 2814254


Twins!  Yay!  Love the pretzel fob on her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing today for Gray Bristol

My sweater is actually a teal/gray color and doesn't really clash with Bristol


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Gray Bristol
> 
> My sweater is actually a teal/gray color and doesn't really clash with Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2814725
> 
> View attachment 2814730


 
 your bag!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

CatePNW said:


> I see I was twins with NAC today!  First time out with Pebbled Black zip zip and my fun pretzel fob!
> 
> View attachment 2814254


 
So classy!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! Yup... It snowed a lot today. When I got out to my car after work the trunk was frozen shut with a layer of ice. Luckily I had my umbrella in the car and I could break the ice with it to pry the trunk open to get my Snowbrush out! What a mess!at least nothing was sticking to the roads. fun times.


 
OMG. I guess I should stop complaining about the rain here! 
The good thing is that with the rain and wind, it looks like finally the tree outside has lost most of its leaves. I'm tired of cleaning the lawn every weekend.


I remember those "fun times" 
I think snow should fall only on the grass, not on cars, the streets, driveways, sidewalks and parking lots. That would be the so awesome. You get the pretty look and fun of the show without the trouble it causes.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! Not twins?




Not yet!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Gray Bristol
> 
> My sweater is actually a teal/gray color and doesn't really clash with Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2814725
> 
> View attachment 2814730




Bristol is gorgeous! 
Love your sweater too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG. I guess I should stop complaining about the rain here!
> The good thing is that with the rain and wind, it looks like finally the tree outside has lost most of its leaves. I'm tired of cleaning the lawn every weekend.
> 
> 
> I remember those "fun times"
> I think snow should fall only on the grass, not on cars, the streets, driveways, sidewalks and parking lots. That would be the so awesome. You get the pretty look and fun of the show without the trouble it causes.




I like that! I'm all for it!


----------



## scoutmhen

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! Yup... It snowed a lot today. When I got out to my car after work the trunk was frozen shut with a layer of ice. Luckily I had my umbrella in the car and I could break the ice with it to pry the trunk open to get my Snowbrush out! What a mess!at least nothing was sticking to the roads. fun times.


That is wild! I am in Texas (DFW area) and today's high is 61 degrees. I really wish it would snow here  because it is so pretty but it's a pain driving in it. And of course,Texans don't know how to drive in it! I bet it is pretty but gets old quickly, huh?


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> That is wild! I am in Texas (DFW area) and today's high is 61 degrees. I really wish it would snow here  because it is so pretty but it's a pain driving in it. And of course,Texans don't know how to drive in it! I bet it is pretty but gets old quickly, huh?




Yes it does! People around here don't know how to drive in it either! Lol  I'm working from home today and looking out the window at the snow. There is a little covering the grass and the sun is shining. It's pretty.


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Gray Bristol
> 
> My sweater is actually a teal/gray color and doesn't really clash with Bristol
> 
> View attachment 2814725
> 
> View attachment 2814730


Looks great on you.  Love the color!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

IdreamofDooney said:


> your bag!


Thank you!  I love the Bristol in the florentine leather.  This one was a great find at 30% off at Dillards. 



MaryBel said:


> Bristol is gorgeous!
> Love your sweater too!


 
Thank you!  I ended up changing that sweater to something warmer.  It was colder outside than I thought it was, lol. 



cheidel said:


> Looks great on you.  Love the color!!!


 
Thanks!  I've been wanting a Dooney in the gray, and on Bristol it's perfect.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I love the Bristol in the florentine leather.  This one was a great find at 30% off at Dillards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I ended up changing that sweater to something warmer.  It was colder outside than I thought it was, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've been wanting a Dooney in the gray, and on Bristol it's perfect.


 
What a deal! Congrats!  I also love the Florentine Bristol but can't decide what color to get yet.


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Gray Bristol
> 
> My sweater is actually a teal/gray color and doesn't really clash with Bristol



I love your grey Bristol!  Looks great on you.  Kicking myself for not picking this exact bag up at the outlet when I saw it there a few weeks back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Because I'm like a kid with a new toy, I have already cut the tags and loaded up denim Bristol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Because I'm like a kid with a new toy, I have already cut the tags and loaded up denim Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 2817913
> 
> View attachment 2817914




Lol! Have fun playing


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Have fun playing




LOL! Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Because I'm like a kid with a new toy, I have already cut the tags and loaded up denim Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 2817913
> 
> View attachment 2817914




Gorgeous! And as always, another awesome outfit to go with it!
btw, forgot to comment in your outfit from yesterday (was it yesterday, the one with the coral sweater and the leopard print scarf?) Love it! And now we will be twins on the scarf, I just got one at the outlet today!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Because I'm like a kid with a new toy,* I have already cut the tags and loaded up denim Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 2817913
> 
> View attachment 2817914




Isn't that why we all are here.
She's a beauty, who would't want to play


----------



## inlovewbags

Rainy day today.. logo lock hobo..


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Rainy day today.. logo lock hobo..




That's such a pretty color in the logo lock hobo! I love the pretty umbrella with it. Very nice pair.


----------



## inlovewbags

Twoboyz said:


> That's such a pretty color in the logo lock hobo! I love the pretty umbrella with it. Very nice pair.



Thank you...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! And as always, another awesome outfit to go with it!
> btw, forgot to comment in your outfit from yesterday (was it yesterday, the one with the coral sweater and the leopard print scarf?) Love it! And now we will be twins on the scarf, I just got one at the outlet today!




Thank you!!  Yay for twins on the scarf.  I love the animal print scarves. 



hopi said:


> Isn't that why we all are here.
> She's a beauty, who would't want to play


 
Good point - and so true!  Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

inlovewbags said:


> Rainy day today.. logo lock hobo..


 
So pretty!


----------



## lovethatduck

inlovewbags said:


> Rainy day today.. logo lock hobo..



Is that oyster?  Looks really good with the umbrella. 

Lovely winter white.


----------



## inlovewbags

lovethatduck said:


> Is that oyster?  Looks really good with the umbrella.
> 
> Lovely winter white.



Thank you! It's in Grey...


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

inlovewbags said:


> Rainy day today.. logo lock hobo..


 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## inlovewbags

IdreamofDooney said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you.. I love how roomy and comfortable she is!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.




Out of red for so long? She's so cute and happy in purple! I hope you find that red on sale.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Out of red for so long?* She's so cute and happy in purple! I hope you find that red on sale.




Hi TB!

 I know! Fortunately the lining is red so I carry the bag open, or sit her down opened when I need my red fix!


Thanks!  She's cobalt but she is looking purple in the picture.  I have accepted my mission to find her in red at a great price.

I hope your week is starting off well!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> I know! Fortunately the lining is red so I carry the bag open, or sit her down opened when I need my red fix!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  She's cobalt but she is looking purple in the picture.  I have accepted my mission to find her in red at a great price.
> 
> I hope your week is starting off well!



Oops, cobalt (sorry). Love how you've remedied the situation. Lol 
I hope your week is starting off well, despite all the rain.  We don't have that....we just have cold. :snowballs:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oops, cobalt (sorry). *Love how you've remedied the situation. Lol
> *I hope your week is starting off well, despite all the rain.  We don't have that....we just have cold. :snowballs:



LOL! Thanks!

My week is starting off well! It's much needed rain so I won't complain.  Plus, I remember how cold I was last year in Illinois!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

inlovewbags said:


> Thank you.. I love how roomy and comfortable she is!


 
You're welcome! She certainly looks like it!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.


 
Nice! I'm looking for this in the tmoro biscuit, I bet red is so pretty. I'm sure you'll find your perfect bag soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> Nice! I'm looking for this in the tmoro biscuit, I bet red is so pretty. I'm sure you'll find your perfect bag soon!



Thanks!

I saw a tmoro biscuit satchel on ebay but the seller is asking the full retail price for it. ($215 - stating NWT).  Good luck with your search also!  Thanks!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I saw a tmoro biscuit satchel on ebay but the seller is asking the full retail price for it. ($215 - stating NWT).  Good luck with your search also!  Thanks!


 
Thanks! Might wait to see if there's one cheaper though lol. thanks a lot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> Thanks! Might wait to see if there's one cheaper though lol. thanks a lot!



I don't blame you, I'm doing the same thing!  You're welcome!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.



Hey SIU Mom
Love this little bag,
she seems kind of small per your usual , pretty color,
the outlet must have sent everything over to ILD they have tons of stuff


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Hey SIU Mom
> Love this little bag,
> *she seems kind of small per your usual *, pretty color,
> the outlet must have sent everything over to ILD they have tons of stuff



Hi Hopi!

Thanks! You are so right! She's smaller than I'm used to carrying.  In fact, I had to downsize my journal.  And my water bottle won't fit unless I lay it sideways, which I prefer not to do.  But she's so cute, lightweight, and perfect for throwing in the car, especially when I'm driving the grandchildren around. I packed my MK tote when I went to my sister's apartment last week for a couple of days but I ended up carrying this bag the whole time I was there. I wish she was a couple of inches taller, but I'm still lovin' her.

I'm going to have to check out ILD to see what they have! Thanks for the info!


----------



## tlo

Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013




I hope everything goes well T. 
Love that bag! I was admiring the light gray one, or is it oyster? I ultimately ended up with the black saffiano, but I just love this bag in any treatment and color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013



Hi TLO!

I love your bag!



Twoboyz said:


> *I hope everything goes well T.
> *Love that bag! I was admiring the light gray one, or is it oyster? I ultimately ended up with the black saffiano, but I just love this bag in any treatment and color!



+1!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013


Hey T
Love the navy & you sweetie
Was thinking about you
Hope everything is good


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.



So pretty SIU!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I hope everything goes well T.
> Love that bag! I was admiring the light gray one, or is it oyster? I ultimately ended up with the black saffiano, but I just love this bag in any treatment and color!



Thanks TB!!!!  I've been trying to stay away from here so I won't buy but the dooney black friday sale got me.  LOL!!

I think it is the oyster!  This bag is gorgeous in all the treatments and colors and it carries so well!!!!!!!!!

I brought a black one home for DD from my trip and she changed out of it for one day and changed right back.  She loves it!!

Congrats one your black saffiano!!  It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Hey T
> Love the navy & you sweetie
> Was thinking about you
> Hope everything is good



Hey hopi!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My back is FINALLY better.  It's still there but so much better.  My Dr is going to set up an MRI as soon as I'm over this next oral surgery.  DD is an ER nurse and is off the next few days after I have surgery, so she is bringing me to her house after this one.  I'll have my own personal nurse!  LOL!!

The surgeon told me this one "won't be fun".  So I'm dreading it but want to get it done so I can go back to eating!!!  The good news is I've lost a bunch of weight!, so I had to buy some new clothes,  LOL!

How are you?  I hope you are well!!!  I"ve missed all of you guys!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been raining here almost every day over the last week, except yesterday when I took a drive to the Livermore Outlet. (Nothing wanted to follow me home.)  I've been carrying this bag since I rescued her from the closet almost 2 weeks ago.  She's perfect for rainy days and she's cute enough to pull off sunny days too.   Still checking ebay to find her in red. I was hoping londonluggage.com had a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but they didn't.



She's gorgeous, SIUM!!   Does LL still sell Dooney?   I remember we used to find deals there and from that other luggage website...which I can't remember the name of.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013



Gorgeous bag, honey!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Hey hopi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My back is FINALLY better.  It's still there but so much better.  My Dr is going to set up an MRI as soon as I'm over this next oral surgery.  DD is an ER nurse and is off the next few days after I have surgery, so she is bringing me to her house after this one.  I'll have my own personal nurse!  LOL!!
> 
> The surgeon told me this one "won't be fun".  So I'm dreading it but want to get it done so I can go back to eating!!!  The good news is I've lost a bunch of weight!, so I had to buy some new clothes,  LOL!
> 
> How are you?  I hope you are well!!!  I"ve missed all of you guys!



You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

On a funny note about your weight. I was watching Real housewives of Atlanta and one of them was complementing the weight loss of the one wife who's husband is going to prison ( drama!) -" you lost six pounds cause your husband is going to prison?Honey, we ll take it anywhere we can get it".

That bag is so beautiful. It has one of the best croco embossing, specially in that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> So pretty SIU!



Thanks TLO!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, honey!!



Thanks GF!!!


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> On a funny note about your weight. I was watching Real housewives of Atlanta and one of them was complementing the weight loss of the one wife who's husband is going to prison ( drama!) -" you lost six pounds cause your husband is going to prison?Honey, we ll take it anywhere we can get it".
> 
> That bag is so beautiful. It has one od the best croco embossing, specially in that color.



Thank you so much Nebo!!!!  I'll be fine, but from what they say it will be a bit painful.  I normally have a high tolerance for pain but they'v got me a bit nervous!!

I LOVE the Real Housewives!!  I saw that scene and it was funny!!!  

If you remember Kim and Kroy that use to be on that show, they only live approx 10 miles from me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, SIUM!!   Does LL still sell Dooney?   I remember we used to find deals there and from that other luggage website...which I can't remember the name of.



Thanks Sarah!

They do! And it's free shipping and no tax (outside of Michigan).  I knew the name of the other website the other day, now I can't think of it.  (Was it IRV's Luggage? If so they don't sell Dooney any longer.)


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> Thank you so much Nebo!!!!  I'll be fine, but from what they say it will be a bit painful.  I normally have a high tolerance for pain but they'v got me a bit nervous!!
> 
> I LOVE the Real Housewives!!  I saw that scene and it was funny!!!
> 
> If you remember Kim and Kroy that use to be on that show, they only live approx 10 miles from me.



I just recently started watching the shows and they are too funny with all the drama and first world problems 
Is that the Dont be tardy lady?  

I live very close to Bayou Billionaires. Hahaha, the glamour of my life. 

I hope you will be ok. Just focus on thinking about positive outcome, like it already happened.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> I just recently started watching the shows and they are too funny with all the drama and first world problems
> Is that the Dont be tardy lady?
> 
> I live very close to Bayou Billionaires. Hahaha, the glamour of my life.
> 
> I hope you will be ok. Just focus on thinking about positive outcome, like it already happened.



OMG!  I watch all of the Real Housewives since the beginning!!  With all their drama, it makes my life seem nice and calm!  LMAO!!!

Thanks Nebo.  I know I'll be fine, I'm just dreading the first few days!  LOL


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> OMG!  I watch all of the Real Housewives since the beginning!!  With all their drama, it makes my life seem nice and calm!  LMAO!!!
> 
> Thanks Nebo.  I know I'll be fine, I'm just dreading the first few days!  LOL



Hehe, Im getting hooked as well!  

: sending hugs your way:


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Hehe, Im getting hooked as well!
> 
> : sending hugs your way:



Thanks Nebo!!!  Back at ya!!!!!


----------



## Punkie

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013



OK I think I need this bag. So pretty !!!


----------



## tlo

Punkie said:


> OK I think I need this bag. So pretty !!!



Thanks Punkie!!  You should get one!!!  It is such a great bag!!  Light weight, stays on the shoulder, easy to carry and looks awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013




Ahh, she looks beautiful sitting on those caramel seats. Beautiful bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> They do! And it's free shipping and no tax (outside of Michigan).  I knew the name of the other website the other day, now I can't think of it.  (Was it IRV's Luggage? If so they don't sell Dooney any longer.)


OMG, I can't believe I forgot about Irv's.     I was actually thinking of "Luggage Pros", though.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahh, she looks beautiful sitting on those caramel seats. Beautiful bag!!



Thanks PTB!!  The carmel brings out her "blues"  LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I can't believe I forgot about Irv's.     I was actually thinking of "Luggage Pros", though.



And I forgot about Luggage Pros!  They still have a few Dooney items and most are on sale.


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Navy Crocodile hobo. Going to pre-op and run some errands. Still love this bag
> 
> View attachment 2822013




Hey T!
So nice to see you back! 


I hope everything goes well with your surgery. Have positive thoughts, it will make it better! I think that when you believe is going to hurt, it really does! 


Glad to hear your back is better. I saw you got 3 stanwich bags on black Friday! Awesome! Congrats! I'm regretting passing up on the denim one. Hopefully it will pop up on the 12DOD sales. I tried to behave since I got a few goodies at the Dillards online sale.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol


----------



## Hollie91999

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721



Rocking that bristol!!  Love that your outfits are always coordinating with your bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721




She looks beautiful with your outfit. Makes me long for my gray Stanwich that's on backorder.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Hey T!
> So nice to see you back!
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your surgery. Have positive thoughts, it will make it better! I think that when you believe is going to hurt, it really does!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your back is better. I saw you got 3 stanwich bags on black Friday! Awesome! Congrats! I'm regretting passing up on the denim one. Hopefully it will pop up on the 12DOD sales. I tried to behave since I got a few goodies at the Dillards online sale.



Hey MB!!!

Thank you so much!!!!  I think you are right!  But the problem is they have convinced me it's going to hurt.  LOL!!  It's kind of like when the Dr says you'll feel some slight discomfort and it hurts like heck!  LMAO!!!

I couldn't resist the deal.  The stanwich is my favorite satchel.  Congrats on scoring on the Dillard's online sale!!!  Good for you!!!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721



So pretty!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721



Do you know how early I'd have to get up, or how late I'd be up, trying to get my OOTD to look as nice and coordinated as yours?

Another beautiful bag and OOTD!  

Happy Friday-Eve!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!

I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.




Great photo even without a complete tart!  The coffee looks yummy. I hope you can find a red one on sale since you've been carrying your cobalt one for awhile now. If you're willing to put up with a blue bag for this long you mist love it! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Hey MB!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!  I think you are right!  But the problem is they have convinced me it's going to hurt.  LOL!!  It's kind of like when the Dr says you'll feel some slight discomfort and it hurts like heck!  LMAO!!!
> 
> I couldn't resist the deal.  The stanwich is my favorite satchel.  Congrats on scoring on the Dillard's online sale!!!  Good for you!!!


 
I know what you mean but think positive, it's not always the same with everybody. I barely got any pain after having a C-section and I know a lot of people complain a lot about them. To me, it was nothing, I was doing the regular things the same day I left the hospital. My mom was so surprised.


The stanwich satchels are really pretty. I'm hoping I can get one later but if not at least I already have the red one to keep me company, besides it's not like I don't have any other bags right? 


Thanks, I was surprised I was able to find stuff online. Some is being delivered today. C'mon fedex, hurry up.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.



Oh  my gosh that looks so amazing, I have never had coffee like that or a tart.
It looks like hot chocolate.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol*
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721




That's for sure, such a great find!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.



Great photo!!!  Yes go ahead and get the red!!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean but think positive, it's not always the same with everybody. I barely got any pain after having a C-section and I know a lot of people complain a lot about them. To me, it was nothing, I was doing the regular things the same day I left the hospital. My mom was so surprised.
> 
> 
> The stanwich satchels are really pretty. I'm hoping I can get one later but if not at least I already have the red one to keep me company, besides it's not like I don't have any other bags right?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was surprised I was able to find stuff online. Some is being delivered today. C'mon fedex, hurry up.



You are right and it really doesn't matter, I have to have it done.  LOL!!!

LMAO!!  I know what you mean, it's not like I "need" a bag.  LMAO!!!!

I can't wait to see pics of your new goodies!  Hope you love them!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Great photo even without a complete tart!  The coffee looks yummy. I hope you can find a red one on sale since you've been carrying your cobalt one for awhile now. If you're willing to put up with a blue bag for this long you mist love it! Lol



Thanks TB!  I'm waiting for a sale or for DD or DH to ask me what I want for Christmas.  Hopefully I can buy it myself on sale and save my Christmas gift for something else! 



hopi said:


> Oh  my gosh that looks so amazing, I have never had coffee like that or a tart.
> It looks like hot chocolate.



Thanks Hopi!  They make great cappuccinos and they have delicious pastries.  They like to make designs with the froth.  One time I had a second cappucinno (I was there so long people/purse watching) and they put a smiley face on my second capp.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.



I don't know which looks yummier...the bag or the tart!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Great photo!!!  Yes go ahead and get the red!!!!



Mornin' TLO!

Thanks!  I'm sure I'll be posting pics of a red Siggy soon.

I'm happy your daughter will be there with you post surgery.  You have a great support system!  I'm with MaryBel when she said to think positive thoughts about the pain.  I have a low threshold for pain.  I  almost cried when I got my ears pierced.  Which would have been embarrassing since I was over 25 and the 6 year old girl ahead me didn't shed a tear!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know which looks yummier...the bag or the tart!




  Thanks Sarah!  I think it's a tie.  I really want another tart and another bag!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721


 
Oh GF, what can I say, another awesome look!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.


 


Awesome shot GF!
That coffee and the tart look yummy! I will have to stop by next time I'm in SF.


And you definitely need a red one, although, didn't you get the red tote at the outlet?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Awesome shot GF!
> That coffee and the tart look yummy! I will have to stop by next time I'm in SF.
> 
> 
> And you definitely need a red one, although, didn't you get the red tote at the outlet?



Hi MB!  

You should stop there the next time you're in SF!  It's a great place to relax and they have Happy Hour if you want a glass of wine or beer.

You really do have a great memory!  Yes, I bought it July, 2013.  But I gifted it to my BFF when I was narrowing down bags I was going to ship here.  It's too big for me without a center divider and she said it was perfect for her work files.  But thanks for reminding me about it because after seeing this pic I really, really want the satchel in red!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TLO!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm sure I'll be posting pics of a red Siggy soon.
> 
> I'm happy your daughter will be there with you post surgery.  You have a great support system!  I'm with MaryBel when she said to think positive thoughts about the pain.  I have a low threshold for pain.  I  almost cried when I got my ears pierced.  Which would have been embarrassing since I was over 25 and the 6 year old girl ahead me didn't shed a tear!



Hey honey!!!!

I am glad I have her too!!  She's a wonderful young lady.  I am so blessed.

I normally have a high pain threshold.  I think the Dr just has me scared but I have got to suck it up and get on with it.  LOL!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hey honey!!!!
> 
> I* am glad I have her too!!  She's a wonderful young lady.  I am so blessed.
> *
> I normally have a high pain threshold.  I think the Dr just has me scared but I have got to suck it up and get on with it.  LOL!!!



And she is blessed with a wonderful mother!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> And she is blessed with a wonderful mother!



Thank you so much!!  That is so sweet of you!!!!!  I think your's are blessed with one too!!!!!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.


 
Great pic! Your bag looks like even more high end with the fancy coffee and pastry lol 


YES you should get red now


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Thank you so much!!  That is so sweet of you!!!!!  I think your's are blessed with one too!!!!!



Thanks TLO!  I am very blessed!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721


 
Can't get enough of that Bristol, gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> Great pic! Your bag looks like even more high end with the fancy coffee and pastry lol
> 
> 
> YES you should get red now



Hi IDofD!

Thanks!  It probably would have looked more high end and editorial if I hadn't eaten some of the prop! 

I think I should get red now too!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi IDofD!
> 
> Thanks!  It probably would have looked more high end and editorial if I hadn't eaten some of the prop!
> 
> I think I should get red now too!


 
 LOL! But it looks more realistic that way!


Great! Keep us posted


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> LOL! But it looks more realistic that way!
> 
> *
> Great! Keep us posted*



Thanks!  I will!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721



Beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.



I would love to join you for a cup of that cafe au lait


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> I would love to join you for a cup of that cafe au lait



Hi Nebo!

Thanks! That would be fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop there the next time you're in SF!  It's a great place to relax and they have Happy Hour if you want a glass of wine or beer.
> 
> 
> 
> You really do have a great memory!  Yes, I bought it July, 2013.  But I gifted it to my BFF when I was narrowing down bags I was going to ship here.  It's too big for me without a center divider and she said it was perfect for her work files.  But thanks for reminding me about it because after seeing this pic I really, really want the satchel in red!




Oh my gosh, that's gorgeous all shiny and red! Yes I think you need to find yourself another one.


----------



## Allieandalf

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.



I really like this bag.  I've almost gotten one off ebay in the tmoro b/c I have the matching accessories bit I know the bag will be too small for me


----------



## Allieandalf

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Gray Bristol
> View attachment 2822720
> 
> View attachment 2822721



Looks great on you!


----------



## hopi

Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.




I love those pockets on a slant. So cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.




Beautiful... Such a classic look


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.
> 
> 
> Sara is beautiful!  I can see why you've been carrying her all week.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> I really like this bag.  I've almost gotten one off ebay in the tmoro b/c I have the matching accessories bit I know the bag will be too small for me




Hi A!

Thanks! I wish it was a little bigger also, but I'm enjoying carrying her until I really need a bigger bag or tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, that's gorgeous all shiny and red! Yes I think you need to find yourself another one.



Happy Friday TB!

I'm sorry, I missed this post last night.  Thanks very much!  

Yesterday I was stalking the LV Forum's "Pics of your LV In Action" thread and a woman (page 195, last post on the page) posted a pic of her LV bag with a red fur ball.  I thought that would be a great idea for my cobalt Siggy.  I checked out etsy.com and I bought a red fur ball from YogaStudio55 for $12.99, no tax, plus $3.99 shipping. (And it was shipped yesterday!)  Until I get the red Siggy I think the red fur ball will be a fun burst of red in the meantime!

Have a good day!


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.



Gorgeous hopi!  I've always loved that bag!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hollie91999 said:


> Rocking that bristol!!  Love that your outfits are always coordinating with your bags.


Thank you so much!  My goal is for bag and outfit to not clash, so if that works, I'm happy, lol.




Twoboyz said:


> She looks beautiful with your outfit. Makes me long for my gray Stanwich that's on backorder.


Thank you, TB!  Always so sweet - you make my day.  




tlo said:


> So pretty!!!!


Thank you! I'm totally smitten with Bristol and want one in every color, lol.  And Flo.....



RuedeNesle said:


> Do you know how early I'd have to get up, or how late I'd be up, trying to get my OOTD to look as nice and coordinated as yours?
> 
> Another beautiful bag and OOTD!
> 
> Happy Friday-Eve!


Thank you so much!  I have to plan outfit and bag the night before.  I'm lucky I get to work on time, so no time in the mornings, to stand in the closet and figure that sort of thing out, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot I took this picture Wednesday before Thanksgiving when I was in SF visiting my sister for a couple of days.  I was sitting outside at Bancarella in Union Square. I realized after I took the picture I should have taken it before I started biting into the lemon tart!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to break down and get this bag in red at some point soon.


 
I love everything about this picture.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> That's for sure, such a great find!


Thanks, hopi!  I may have squealed a bit when I saw her sitting on the shelf at Dillards, lol.  I love this color and the bag style.



MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, what can I say, another awesome look!




Thank you so much!  Another one who just makes my day with the sweet compliments.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

IdreamofDooney said:


> Can't get enough of that Bristol, gorgeous!


Thank you!  I agree - I want one in every color now, lol.





Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit!


Thank you!! 



Allieandalf said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.


 
I can see why!  Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.


Timeless classic, hopi!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed this post last night.  Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was stalking the LV Forum's "Pics of your LV In Action" thread and a woman (page 195, last post on the page) posted a pic of her LV bag with a red fur ball.  I thought that would be a great idea for my cobalt Siggy.  I checked out etsy.com and I bought a red fur ball from YogaStudio55 for $12.99, no tax, plus $3.99 shipping. (And it was shipped yesterday!)  Until I get the red Siggy I think the red fur ball will be a fun burst of red in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day!




That's a great idea! I'm subscribed to that thread on the LV forum. I think I've seen that picture. It's so cute and I bet yours will be cute too. I hope you show us when you get it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love everything about this picture.



Thanks NAC!:kiss:

Have a great Friday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great idea! I'm subscribed to that thread on the LV forum. I think I've seen that picture. It's so cute and I bet yours will be cute too. I hope you show us when you get it.



Thanks!  I'll post a pic when it arrives.  I'll try to take an "action" shot.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Thank you!  I agree - I want one in every color now, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Lol I love it in the baby pink color


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  I'll post a pic when it arrives.  I'll try to take an "action" shot.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.


 
Nice! I like how the zippers are slanted like that  So unique!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Been carrying beautiful Sara all week.




Love it!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  I'll post a pic when it arrives. * I'll try to take an "action" shot.*




Is that code for another hot chocolate pretending to be coffee with an another amazing dessert????


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Is that code for another hot chocolate pretending to be coffee with an another amazing dessert????


----------



## CatePNW

Changed into my new Tmoro Croco Small Satchel and went shopping today.  LOVE this bag, even though she's a bit heavy. There is a green tone in my scarf that matches the suede in the top of the bag, so I kept her unzipped and enjoyed that burst of green as I saw it, haha!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Changed into my new *Tmoro* Croco Small Satchel and went shopping today.  LOVE this bag, even though she's a bit heavy. There is a green tone in my scarf that matches the suede in the top of the bag, so I kept her unzipped and enjoyed that burst of green as I saw it, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2824247
> View attachment 2824246



OMG, I thought your bag was purple.     It's gorgeous, regardless.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I thought your bag was purple.     It's gorgeous, regardless.


LOL!  My phone camera usually gets better pics, but something about the sheen on this croc, I can not get the true color.  I would take this in purple, it would match the purple cami I bought today!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Changed into my new Tmoro Croco Small Satchel and went shopping today.  LOVE this bag, even though she's a bit heavy. There is a green tone in my scarf that matches the suede in the top of the bag, so I kept her unzipped and enjoyed that burst of green as I saw it, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2824247
> View attachment 2824246




Love it on you! Yes somehow you made it look purple in the one picture.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> LOL!  My phone camera usually gets better pics, but something about the sheen on this croc, I can not get the true color.  I would take this in purple, it would match the purple cami I bought today!


   I was thinking how unique it looks and how I have never seen that color.  LOL!!    I love the t'moro...just lovely.   (ooooooh, a purple cami???  )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I was thinking how unique it looks and how I have never seen that color.  LOL!!    I love the t'moro...just lovely.   (ooooooh, a purple cami???  )




Me too, I was like this isn't available in purple... Then I read Tmoro. My first thoughts were Amazon pulled a fast one!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> I was thinking how unique it looks and how I have never seen that color.  LOL!!    I love the t'moro...just lovely.   (ooooooh, a purple cami???  )



Yeah, a deep purple color, would like to find it on a blouse too.  I will let a little of it peek out of my leopard sweater I got today!  



Twoboyz said:


> Me too, I was like this isn't available in purple... Then I read Tmoro. My first thoughts were Amazon pulled a fast one!



I tricked you all, haha!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I thought your bag was purple.     It's gorgeous, regardless.




Lol... Me too!!! It would be pretty in purple.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Changed into my new Tmoro Croco Small Satchel and went shopping today.  LOVE this bag, even though she's a bit heavy. There is a green tone in my scarf that matches the suede in the top of the bag, so I kept her unzipped and enjoyed that burst of green as I saw it, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2824247
> View attachment 2824246



It would be a beautiful purple bag, lol. T moro is my fav color. This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocean Flo getting the love today. Love this color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Ocean Flo getting the love today.* Love this color.



Hi NAC!

Now I have a Barry White song stuck in my head!

Beautiful!  Enjoy the day!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. Love this color.
> View attachment 2825007
> View attachment 2825009



Gorgeous!  I love ocean blue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

nutsaboutcoach said:


> ocean flo getting the love today. Love this color.
> View attachment 2825007
> View attachment 2825009



love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.


Those look great together!  Too bad these pretty wallets spend so much time hiding in their pretty bags....LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Those look great together!  Too bad these pretty wallets spend so much time hiding in their pretty bags....LOL!



Ain't it the truth!?     The tessuta wallet is one of my very favorite pieces.  Thanks, Cate.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.




Be still my heart! What a gorgeous combo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.




Gorgeous girlfriend!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. Love this color.
> View attachment 2825007
> View attachment 2825009




Looking good NAC! 

RN: Barry white. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.




That's the perfect pair! I'm so jelly....dang that Dooney for making me wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251




You look great!  Why do I live here?! It's so hard to believe you are in warm breezes in a maxi dress, but seeing you makes it real!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! What a gorgeous combo!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous girlfriend!!!





Twoboyz said:


> That's the perfect pair! I'm so jelly....dang that Dooney for making me wait!



Thanks, y'all.  I love the gray with the t'moro.     TB, I hope you and TLO get yours soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251


   FABULOUS!!   You look great, and naturally your bag is gorg!   




Twoboyz said:


> You look great!  *Why do I live here?!* It's so hard to believe you are in warm breezes in a maxi dress, but seeing you makes it real!


  I know, right???   The furnace just kicked on and my feet are like ice cubes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You look great!  Why do I live here?! It's so hard to believe you are in warm breezes in a maxi dress, but seeing you makes it real!




Lol.. The weather is a nice change for me from the Pacific NW. I'm loving it. 81 degrees today. 

Thanks girlfriend!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> FABULOUS!!   You look great, and naturally your bag is gorg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right???   The furnace just kicked on and my feet are like ice cubes.




Lol... Oh heckie no.... Furnace???? &#128563;&#128563;. Stay warm girly.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> FABULOUS!!   You look great, and naturally your bag is gorg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right???   The furnace just kicked on and my feet are like ice cubes.




Thank you girlfriend!!! I'm loving Miss Crimson.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.



GORGEOUS GF!!!  If mine will ever get here, I plan to use the same wallet!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I love the gray with the t'moro.     TB, I hope you and TLO get yours soon!



Thanks honey!  I hope we do too.  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251


 
Perfect!  I love Miss Crimson with your maxi dress.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Now I have a Barry White song stuck in my head!
> 
> Beautiful!  Enjoy the day!


 
Thank you!  LOL!  Now I do too! 



tlo said:


> Gorgeous!  I love ocean blue!


Thanks, me too! I'm a sucker for a blue bag, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> love!!


 
Me too!  From the first time I saw a picture of this bag on this forum, I couldn't get her out of my mind.  She had to come live with me! And so she did....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Looking good NAC!
> 
> RN: Barry white. Lol!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Changed into my new Tmoro Croco Small Satchel and went shopping today.  LOVE this bag, even though she's a bit heavy. There is a green tone in my scarf that matches the suede in the top of the bag, so I kept her unzipped and enjoyed that burst of green as I saw it, haha!
> 
> View attachment 2824247
> View attachment 2824246


 
I love this bag and she looks great on you, Cate!  Congrats on a beauty and a great deal.  The second picture looks purple on my monitor, too.  Crazy lighting and crazy phones, lol.  But this bag would be so pretty in purple.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251


 
Your pic is awesome, it looks like it was from a magazine! 
You and Clayton look gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.


 
Sarah, your coffee wallet looks gorgeous with Ms. gray Stanwich. That's a great idea btw!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251



Pcan
You look stunning and Ms Crimson looks perfect too!


----------



## handbagnovice

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.


  She looks great!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251


 Lady, you are gorgeous. So envious of the ability to wear summer dress outside! 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. Love this color.
> View attachment 2825007
> View attachment 2825009


You look lovely. I love that thing you do, pairing your clothes with your bag and accessories  in a subtle  way, but the connection  is definitely  there


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocean Flo getting the love today. Love this color.
> View attachment 2825007
> View attachment 2825009



Bristol can do no wrong, she is a perfect bag


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.



Gray day, noo way
LOVE this bag and such a smart paring with tessuta, I love these wallets, goodness they look perfect together.


----------



## only dooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.


oh my, what a beautiful pair!  I love them both


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!





MaryBel said:


> Sarah, your coffee wallet looks gorgeous with Ms. gray Stanwich. That's a great idea btw!





handbagnovice said:


> Gorgeous combination!





Nebo said:


> She looks great!





hopi said:


> Gray day, noo way
> LOVE this bag and such a smart paring with tessuta, I love these wallets, goodness they look perfect together.





only dooney said:


> oh my, what a beautiful pair!  I love them both



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> She looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady, you are gorgeous. So envious of the ability to wear summer dress outside!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely. I love that thing you do, pairing your clothes with your bag and accessories  in a subtle  way, but the connection  is definitely  there




Aww, thank you Girlfriend! The weather was beautiful. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. 

Sending some sunshine your way.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> She looks great!
> 
> 
> Lady, you are gorgeous. So envious of the ability to wear summer dress outside!
> 
> *You look lovely. I love that thing you do, pairing your clothes with your bag and accessories  in a subtle  way, but the connection  is definitely  there [/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you so much, Nebo!  That has to be the nicest, sweetest compliment I've ever received.  I'm so touched.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you so much, Nebo!  That has to be the nicest, sweetest compliment I've ever received.  I'm so touched.



Its only the truth. And I know there are other members who love your ootd's as much as I do


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I love your Sunday combo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251



Mornin' PTB!

Looking good as usual, and Miss Crimson is holding her own as well!

Beautiful OOTD!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Its only the truth. And I know there are other members who love your ootd's as much as I do


 
It's still very sweet of you to say so.  You've totally made my day.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm being escorted today by my little Grey Flo Satchel today. I took mod shots on Friday I'm going to try to post up in that thread. It's been awhile since I added anything there.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm being escorted today by my little Grey Flo Satchel today. I took mod shots on Friday I'm going to try to post up in that thread. It's been awhile since I added anything there.
> View attachment 2826903




What a wonderful escort! Beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> I'm being escorted today by my little Grey Flo Satchel today. I took mod shots on Friday I'm going to try to post up in that thread. It's been awhile since I added anything there.
> View attachment 2826903


She's a beauty, Bob.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good as usual, and Miss Crimson is holding her own as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful OOTD!




Thank you girlfriend!!! The weather turned around just that quick. I'm wearing long sleeves today. Lol


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with one of the "Clayton" sisters today... Miss Crimson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825251




Gorgeous! That Clayton is to die for and your outfit is perfect with it. 



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a gray day!   Ms. Stanwich satchel is loaded up!   Paired with the tessuta wallet in coffee.




Great pairing, they really do compliment each other.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I love your Sunday combo!





beyondtheoldme said:


> Great pairing, they really do compliment each other.



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> I'm being escorted today by my little Grey Flo Satchel today. I took mod shots on Friday I'm going to try to post up in that thread. It's been awhile since I added anything there.
> View attachment 2826903




She is so pretty! Looks a little bit darker than the other grey Florentine I looked at when I was at the outlet. I like the color of your bag much better


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144




So pretty! Have fun


----------



## Punkie

Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.




You two look great together! Great picture. We can tell she makes you happy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144


What color is that bag? I have four colors in it.


----------



## houstonm2198

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.


Love it!


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> You two look great together! Great picture. We can tell she makes you happy.


 
Thank you! I had to show my coworkers- one of which is obsessed with dooney and just bought 7 bags in two weeks. I wish I could get her on here, but shes not very computer savvy. I still have yet to see her collection. lol



houstonm2198 said:


> Love it!


 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Thank you! I had to show my coworkers- one of which is obsessed with dooney and just bought 7 bags in two weeks. I wish I could get her on here, but shes not very computer savvy. I still have yet to see her collection. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




You're so lucky to get to work with such a Dooneynista! Please tell her we would love to see her collection too!


----------



## hopi

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.


So pretty, both of you!!



Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144


Love this picture! Like a magazine layout!


----------



## Bobetta

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.




How adorable are you?! And love this floral bag!


----------



## Punkie

hopi said:


> So pretty, both of you!!
> 
> 
> Love this picture! Like a magazine layout!



Thank you , how kind!







Bobetta said:


> How adorable are you?! And love this floral bag!



Aw thank you, you are too sweet !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.



Very pretty, and the bag ain't bad either!!   Y'all look great, Punkie!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.



Hi P!

I love your bag and your shirt!  Floral are always in, IMO.   

I'm happy you have a Dooneynista to share your love with!  Tell her we'd love to see her collection too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144



Hi G!

Your bag is lovely! I hope you had fun wherever you went!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.

The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.



That looks cute, GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That looks cute, GF!



Thanks Sarah!:kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.




Love the pops of red!! I hope that fulfills some of your red craving while carrying miss cobalt.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Love the pops of red!! I hope that fulfills some of your red craving while carrying miss cobalt.



Hi TB!

Thanks!  it will, but I don't know for how long.


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144



Is this the dusty blue or aqua? Its beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.



You are gorgeous! Love your hair. Bag is nice to )


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.



The red fur is darling but I love that other coffee place and still want that lemon thingie.

:couch:


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> The red fur is darling but I love that other coffee place and still want that lemon thingie.
> 
> :couch:




Thanks Hopi!

Me too!  I can't wait to go back this weekend!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.




Awwh how cute! Two flower children!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.




Love it! The red fuzzy bob makes me in the mood to holiday shop (and I don't need the extra encouragement...ha ha!).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it! The red fuzzy bob makes me in the mood to holiday shop *(and I don't need the extra encouragement...ha ha!).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks G!
> 
> I know what you mean!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> Well you know floral are in  lol finally got to show this beauty off at work.


 
Love the bag!  You're making me want one now, lol.  And you look adorable!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's late but I'm heading out with this lovely DB girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827144


 


I love this bag!  Is the color a gray?  Or a light blue?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.


 
How cute is that?  I love all the pops of red with the purple.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> How cute is that?  I love all the pops of red with the purple.



Hi NAC!

Thanks! The bag comes off purple in pics sometimes but it's cobalt. But either color looks good with the pops of red!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love this bag!  Is the color a gray?  Or a light blue?



Oh thank you! The lighting was very poor in that photo. It's actually called Dusty Blue. Here's a link to much better photos I posted of it two years ago.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-and-bourke-med-pocket-satchel-743808.html


----------



## CatePNW

Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.  

Tmoro Croc Small Satchel


----------



## CatePNW

And I love all the pics that have been posted lately, though I haven't had time to quote them individually.  Thanks to all for posting.  That floral bag is great, and the red furry pom is awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072



It's such a pretty bag! I had such a hard time deciding between this color, cognac, and taupe. I love anything croco fino!


----------



## Punkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty, and the bag ain't bad either!!   Y'all look great, Punkie!!











RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> 
> I love your bag and your shirt!  Floral are always in, IMO.
> 
> I'm happy you have a Dooneynista to share your love with!  Tell her we'd love to see her collection too!











Nebo said:


> You are gorgeous! Love your hair. Bag is nice to )











Glitter_pixie said:


> Awwh how cute! Two flower children!











NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the bag!  You're making me want one now, lol.  And you look adorable!











CatePNW said:


> And I love all the pics that have been posted lately, though I haven't had time to quote them individually.  Thanks to all for posting.  That floral bag is great, and the red furry pom is awesome!



Thank you all, so so so kind!! Made me feel alot better about myself and my bag. Xoxo


----------



## Punkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I received my red fur ball yesterday.  I won't be in SF until the weekend so my action shot is from Starbucks this morning.  I love the burst of red from the lining and ball. (And the Starbucks cup!)  I attached two pics because of the lighting.
> 
> The ball is nice but the hardware is really cheap.  I think the lobster clasp will break easily.  It has a ring also so I attached the ring to my initial fob.



I love the bag. Super cute. I love the ball too. So festive !







CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072



I love this bag so much. I want this bag and didn't realize how beautiful it is in croco


----------



## beyondtheoldme

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072



Cate, this is gorgeous! Great shot too; captured the color beautifully.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072



She's ridin' shotgun!!   So pretty, Cate.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072


It is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072



Hi C!

Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Punkie said:


> I love the bag. Super cute. I love the ball too. So festive !




Thanks P!


----------



## HarliRexx

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh thank you! The lighting was very poor in that photo. It's actually called Dusty Blue. Here's a link to much better photos I posted of it two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-and-bourke-med-pocket-satchel-743808.html




LOVE it! The Medium Pocket Satchel in dusty blue is one of my all time favorite Dooney style and color combos.


----------



## HarliRexx

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072




Beautiful. Nice color choice!


----------



## MaryBel

Sorry for the group response  (too busy at work) but I just wanted to say that I love all your dooneys and SIU Mom I love your red rat


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group response  (too busy at work) but I just wanted to say that I love all your dooneys and SIU Mom *I love your red rat *




Mornin' MB!

 Thanks!

I hope the day slows downs for you and you're able to get a break or two.

Have a good Hump Day!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group response  (too busy at work) but I just wanted to say that I love all your dooneys and SIU Mom I love your red rat



Red rat, hahaha!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.


----------



## hopi

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.



Cognac is such a beautiful color & glad Lexi is one tough cookie!, she is a great bag. Hope the weather passes uneventfully for you and yours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072


The more I see pictures of this bag, the more I want one, lol.   Beautiful!




Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.


 Looks great on you - love the color! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.



Congrats on your new Lexington! I'm happy it's surviving the weather.  

Thanks for the pic!  Be warm and safe!


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.




Welcome! That's a gorgeous bag! Congrats and thanks for sharing. I hope the weather gets better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome! That's a gorgeous bag! Congrats and thanks for sharing. I hope the weather gets better.



Thank you, Twoboyz and all the lovely ladies who were so kind. I own one other Dooney, a Grass Green embossed  Russell Tote that I adore. But I also wanted a Dooney I could wear year round. And I fell in love with the croco embossed Lexington Tote. I can't say enough about the quality, beauty, and durability of Dooney. I have long been a fan and love seeing all your reveals!


----------



## Punkie

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.



Oh my goodness what a big beautiful bag. I love cognac color in anything croco. I wish we could get some snow days here in texas lol


----------



## immigratty

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.



I need to stop looking at this thread, I swear every bag posted in here I want. beautiful bag for a beautiful woman!!! stay warm.


----------



## immigratty

Punkie said:


> Oh my goodness what a big beautiful bag. I love cognac color in anything croco. I wish we could get some snow days here in texas lol



I promise you don't!! haha, but, if you don't believe me, I'm more than willing to trade places, and you can brave the weather in Wisconsin, while I chill in Texas!


----------



## Fimpagebag

immigratty said:


> I need to stop looking at this thread, I swear every bag posted in here I want. beautiful bag for a beautiful woman!!! stay warm.



^^ 

Thank you, Immigratty. But you should've seen me when my DH gave me this bag. I was so excited I didn't wait to change out of my grubby barn clothes to take a pic!

:lolots:


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you, Immigratty. But you should've seen me when my DH gave me this bag. I was so excited I didn't wait to change out of my grubby barn clothes to take a pic!
> 
> :lolots:



Great picture!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Twoboyz said:


> Great picture!



Thank you. But I wish I could capture the croco embossed leather's finish. It's more of a luster than a shine.


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you. But I wish I could capture the croco embossed leather's finish. It's more of a luster than a shine.




You don't have to tell me. I know exactly how stunning it is. I have the Croco fino satchel in the cognac color. I think it is just the most beautiful Croco embossing and color combination.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Twoboyz said:


> You don't have to tell me. I know exactly how stunning it is. I have the Croco fino satchel in the cognac color. I think it is just the most beautiful Croco embossing and color combination.



^^


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my Black Medium Dillen Satchel. Love!


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice NAC. I love that classic color combo. I have a small taupe dillen satchel on the way from ILD and I can't wait to get it! It will be my first dillen satchel. I love the contrasting belting and handles.


----------



## HarliRexx

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice NAC. I love that classic color combo. I have a small taupe dillen satchel on the way from ILD and I can't wait to get it! It will be my first dillen satchel. I love the contrasting belting and handles.




With your lovely collection I can't believe this will be your first Dillen! I have the taupe satchel but I don't carry it any more because I've nearly worn it out! It was one of my go to bags for a while because it's virtually any weather/any outfit appropriate.


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> With your lovely collection I can't believe this will be your first Dillen! I have the taupe satchel but I don't carry it any more because I've nearly worn it out! It was one of my go to bags for a while because it's virtually any weather/any outfit appropriate.




Haha. Yes my first dillen satchel! I have the pebbled leather dome satchel and I love the contrast belting. I've always loved the taupe color. So I thought what's stopping me? It's on sale and it will be a good all weather bag. I love florentine, but I hate always having to check the weather. I feel like they don't get much use, especially in my neck of the woods. I hope I love it. Hearing that you've worn yours out is a good sign!  my bags are in their way, but ILD shipping takes so long.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Haha. Yes my first dillen satchel! I have the pebbled leather dome satchel and I love the contrast belting. I've always loved the taupe color. So I thought what's stopping me? It's on sale and it will be a good all weather bag. I love florentine, but I hate always having to check the weather. I feel like they don't get much use, especially in my neck of the woods. I hope I love it. Hearing that you've worn yours out is a good sign!  my bags are in their way, but ILD shipping takes so long.



Hope you love your new Dillen satchel, TB.   I got my shipping/tracking info on my ILD order for the belted Santorini.  They used the cheapest shipping they could find, lol...the bag ETA is a week from Friday!   Ack.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Black Medium Dillen Satchel. Love!
> View attachment 2829242
> 
> View attachment 2829245



Love it, NAC.   You look great, as usual!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hope you love your new Dillen satchel, TB.   I got my shipping/tracking info on my ILD order for the belted Santorini.  They used the cheapest shipping they could find, lol...the bag ETA is a week from Friday!   Ack.




Thanks Sarah! I don't know why this one flew under my radar for so long. I got my tracking yesterday and it says it should deliver in 12/22!  Seriously? At least I'll get it before Christmas. Lol I'm also anxious to see the Santorini IRL finally.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! I don't know why this one flew under my radar for so long. I got my tracking yesterday and it says it should deliver in *12/22!*  Seriously? At least I'll get it before Christmas. Lol I'm also anxious to see the Santorini IRL finally.



Really??   GEESH.   I hope they get here sooner than our ETAs indicate.   (Oh well, no particular rush...but I'm always impatient!)


----------



## divantraining1

Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#128156;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;


----------



## Twoboyz

divantraining1 said:


> Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#128156;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;




Oh my gosh, so unique and cute!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks so much


----------



## Nebo

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.





Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you, Immigratty. But you should've seen me when my DH gave me this bag. I was so excited I didn't wait to change out of my grubby barn clothes to take a pic!
> 
> :lolots:



Congrats and welcome! That bag is beautiful and elegant. I got my mom the small retro embossed lexi and she loves it.



Twoboyz said:


> Very nice NAC. I love that classic color combo. I have a small taupe dillen satchel on the way from ILD and I can't wait to get it! It will be my first dillen satchel. I love the contrasting belting and handles.


TB, cant wait to see it! 



divantraining1 said:


> Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#128156;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;


How cute is that! Thank you for the detailed  pictures, I love that rainbow zipper.


----------



## carterazo

divantraining1 said:


> Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#128156;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;



What a fun bag.  I love all the little colorful details.


----------



## MiaBorsa

divantraining1 said:


> Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#128156;&#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;



Cute and unusual!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## divantraining1

Awww, thanks.


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Black Medium Dillen Satchel. Love!
> View attachment 2829242
> 
> View attachment 2829245



Love it NAC !! I didn't realize the bag was quite large. I love it in that color too. 

Ps. You are always so fashionable !!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you, Immigratty. But you should've seen me when my DH gave me this bag. I was so excited I didn't wait to change out of my grubby barn clothes to take a pic!
> 
> :lolots:



It's perfectly complimentary! Tough working barn clothes and tough Croco tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!



This is a beautiful go-to bag Sarah!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!




Gosh I love that color! I'm glad to hear you love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> This is a beautiful go-to bag Sarah!
> 
> Happy Friday!





Twoboyz said:


> Gosh I love that color! I'm glad to hear you love it.



Thanks y'all.  I'm just glad that she is lighter weight than I was expecting.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks y'all.  I'm just glad that she is lighter weight than I was expecting.




Yeah that surprised me. I always thought that bag was heavy.


----------



## cheidel

Fimpagebag said:


> My new Dooney Cognac Croco embossed Lexington Tote. It more than met the challenge of today's Nor'easter bearing down on the Northeast.


Very pretty, the cognac is one of my favorite Dooney colors.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!



Wow she is beautiful! I like this style in natural as well


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Wow she is beautiful! I like this style in natural as well



Thank you, Nebo.   It was hard to pick a color because they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you, Nebo.   It was hard to pick a color because they are all gorgeous.



How long is the strap and where does the bag hit you on the body?
I like it a lot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> How long is the strap and where does the bag hit you on the body?
> I like it a lot.



It has one of those straps that has a section that can be removed, so it will either crossbody or be a shoulder bag.   I don't like crossbody bags, so I removed the strap section to wear strictly on the shoulder.  It has about a 12" drop as a shoulder bag, and can be adjusted another couple of notches.


----------



## Rstar

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!



I love love love it!! If I like this bag enough I may go back and get another for $199.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> I love love love it!! If I like this bag enough I may go back and get another for $199.



I may do the same.     I'm really loving it and I can't wait to see your t'moro.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!



Very lovely! Is it a comfortable bag to wear? Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very lovely! Is it a comfortable bag to wear? Love the color.



Thanks!   Yes, it is a comfortable bag and easy to get in and out of.  I have always liked flap-style bags.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> It has one of those straps that has a section that can be removed, so it will either crossbody or be a shoulder bag.   I don't like crossbody bags, so I removed the strap section to wear strictly on the shoulder.  It has about a 12" drop as a shoulder bag, and can be adjusted another couple of notches.


I dont like crossbody bags as well, so this is really helpful. I love how this bag looks in marine!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh thank you! The lighting was very poor in that photo. It's actually called Dusty Blue. Here's a link to much better photos I posted of it two years ago.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-and-bourke-med-pocket-satchel-743808.html


 

Thanks!  I was thinking it was dusty blue.  Such a pretty color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Posting this because it's not purple in this shot...LOL!  This was taken with my tablet today while in the drive through line at espresso shop.  Grainy pic, but the color is pretty true.
> 
> Tmoro Croc Small Satchel
> View attachment 2828072


 
I.Love.This.Picture.

Must.Find.Bag.One.Day.  LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you, Immigratty. But you should've seen me when my DH gave me this bag. I was so excited I didn't wait to change out of my grubby barn clothes to take a pic!
> 
> :lolots:


 
Oh that is gorgeous!!  I can see a croc bag of some sort in my future.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice NAC. I love that classic color combo. I have a small taupe dillen satchel on the way from ILD and I can't wait to get it! It will be my first dillen satchel. I love the contrasting belting and handles.


 
Thanks, TB!!  The small taupe dillen is on my one day list as well - for the very same reason!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, NAC.   You look great, as usual!


Thank you, MB!!



Punkie said:


> Love it NAC !! I didn't realize the bag was quite large. I love it in that color too.
> 
> Ps. You are always so fashionable !!


Thank you, Punkie!! Yes, I was a bit surprised as well.  It seems with the Dillen satchel what they call medium is the same size as the larger Flo Satchel.  This is my only large satchel, since I prefer the smaller size in these. 


Y'all have made this middle aged lady's day with such sweet compliments.  Believe me, I don't usually feel fashionable, so it's such a treat to hear it sometimes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

divantraining1 said:


> Here's my cutie for the day.  It's snowing here  all weather, let's go!!! &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56470;


 What a cute and fun bag!  I love the colorful details!



MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!


 
Another stunning bag!  Love it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Black Medium Dillen Satchel. Love!
> View attachment 2829242
> 
> View attachment 2829245




I just LOVE this bag and your outfit. Perfect combo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369




Beautiful girly!!! It really a nice pop to our outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I dont like crossbody bags as well, so this is really helpful. I love how this bag looks in marine!


 Nebo--you might check out the QVC video of the bag; it shows the size really well, and Sue shows how the strap works.   The shorter strap is perfect for me; I'm 5'3" and I can "one arm" the bag onto my shoulder.   




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another stunning bag!  Love it!!


  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369


  Love that aqua!


----------



## handbagnovice

MiaBorsa said:


> Loaded up my florentine saddlebag in marine.      This is going to be a go-to bag for me.  LOVE!!!




Love it!!!!!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful girly!!! It really a nice pop to our outfit.




Thanks! I just love the color of this bag. And so easy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> I just LOVE this bag and your outfit. Perfect combo!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449




Looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369



That's just a stunner! The color is so vibrant. She looks great with your outfit.  Definitely a nice look for this dreary time of year.


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



You look great with Clayton! The Chestnut is so pretty.  Something else pretty cool, your watermark matches the curls in your hair.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369




Gorgeous shopping companion!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> You look great with Clayton! The Chestnut is so pretty.  Something else pretty cool, your watermark matches the curls in your hair.




Thank you. Haha you're right about my watermark and my curls. As frustrated as I get with my curls sometimes, it is pretty cool that they match.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!




Thank you!


----------



## divantraining1

What an amazing bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you. Haha you're are right about my watermark and my curls. As frustrated as I get with my curls sometimes, it is pretty cool that they match.



They are very pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's just a stunner! The color is so vibrant. She looks great with your outfit.  Definitely a nice look for this dreary time of year.




Thank you!  This is my favorite color and makes me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Gorgeous shopping companion!




Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbagnovice said:


> Love it!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



Love it!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!




&#128516;



Twoboyz said:


> They are very pretty




Thank you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!




You're welcome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



Hi BTOM!

I love your mod shots and your Clayton!  I hope you had a fun shopping trip!


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369



Very attractive bag!  Love the color and style.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BTOM!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your mod shots and your Clayton!  I hope you had a fun shopping trip!




Thanks RN! I thought I replied to this yesterday but see that I didn't; I'd say it was a very successful/fun shopping trip (all 10 hours of it). Although, at times, Clayton was a tad bit heavy, it was a great companion with all of the pockets.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Very attractive bag!  Love the color and style.


 
Thanks!  This is one of my favorite bag styles.  And my favorite color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



Wow! What a great bag! It looks great on you.


----------



## immigratty

Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!




Beautiful classy bag!! And the black is the perfect color for it. Enjoy dinner!


----------



## immigratty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



BEEE-U-TEE-FULL...and that bag ain't half bad either!  great bag, looks amazing and you carry it well!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow! What a great bag! It looks great on you.




Thanks GP!



immigratty said:


> BEEE-U-TEE-FULL...and that bag ain't half bad either!  great bag, looks amazing and you carry it well!




Thank you for the kind words Immigratty! I love the fact that it's not too long when worn crossbody and hides some of my "fluffiness" when I wear it in the crook of my arm.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful classy bag!! And the black is the perfect color for it. Enjoy dinner!



thanx, we went to a Chines buffet, not the classy Sunday dinner I had in mind but...it did the trick! haha


----------



## immigratty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thanks GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words Immigratty! I love the fact that it's not too long when worn crossbody and hides some of my "fluffiness" when I wear it in the crook of my arm.



I just told the truth, but you're welcome. and yes, a good bag can hide most any imperfection! lol


----------



## Scooch

Shelby Shopper in taupe


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602




This is such a beautiful bag in Taupe. I have the Grey but unfortunately I'll be packing her up and sending her back to the Q. I like her but not in love. It's a very comfortable bag to carry and very spacious. I got soo many compliments on her. 

Carry her proudly girlfriend!!


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is such a beautiful bag in Taupe. I have the Grey but unfortunately I'll be packing her up and sending her back to the Q. I like her but not in love. It's a very comfortable bag to carry and very spacious. I got soo many compliments on her.
> 
> Carry her proudly girlfriend!!




Bummer you don't love her but it's not a cheap bag so i always say "if there's no love, then return or exchange" works for bags and men! Ha ha


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Bummer you don't love her but it's not a cheap bag so i always say "if there's no love, then return or exchange" works for bags and men! Ha ha




LMBO!!! Too funny but you got a point.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!




Gorgeous IM! I love a classic black bag! Have fun at dinner.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602




So pretty! I love that color combo. I have to say every time I see this bag I do regret a little bit returning my red one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love that color combo. I have to say every time I see this bag I do regret a little bit returning my red one.




Don't do this to me TB... Mine is boxed up and I'm torn. I'm afraid I'll miss her. Sighing!


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Don't do this to me TB... Mine is boxed up and I'm torn. I'm afraid I'll miss her. Sighing!




I do have to say it's been a long time since I have found a bag that I love this much! Always loved a satchel but there was always something that didn't work for me whether it was the extra strap ( usually too long), not enough room, or no organization. This bag for me, has it all. My mom is so in love with her grey!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Don't do this to me TB... Mine is boxed up and I'm torn. I'm afraid I'll miss her. Sighing!




I know...I'm sorry. I've been seeing it on QVC, on my recordings, and I do kind of miss it. I actually did like the lining too. However I chose to live with the motto of no regrets so I get over it and move on. I focus on my long wish list instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I do have to say it's been a long time since I have found a bag that I love this much! Always loved a satchel but there was always something that didn't work for me whether it was the extra strap ( usually too long), not enough room, or no organization. This bag for me, has it all. My mom is so in love with her grey!




I'm glad you and your mom are loving the bag. If I didn't have two Chelsea's I would have definitely kept it.  it is a beautiful bag with great organization. You are right on that one.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

immigratty said:


> I just told the truth, but you're welcome. and yes, a good bag can hide most any imperfection! lol




LOL; that's why I love a good bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know...I'm sorry. I've been seeing it on QVC, on my recordings, and I do kind of miss it. I actually did like the lining too. However I chose to live with the motto of no regrets so I get over it and move on. I focus on my long wish list instead.




Lol... I agree! I think I'm still sending her back and will adopt your motto.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  love the Mitchell.  Is yours the larger or the smaller one?


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous IM! I love a classic black bag! Have fun at dinner.



thx


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some gift shopping done!  Aqua Pebbled Satchel is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2831368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831369



Love this bag and the aqua it is so soothing to my eye.


----------



## hopi

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449



Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - off course Clay has to go Christmas shopping
that color just screams rich.


----------



## hopi

Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602



Shelby looks so pretty and just so comfy on the couch.


----------



## Scooch

hopi said:


> Shelby looks so pretty and just so comfy on the couch.




Thank you! I live in this bag


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday. 
Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!


ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.




Beautiful! Talk about a nice holiday season bag. This one is perfect! It's nice that it's softening. I don't feel like my satchel ever did.


----------



## gatorgirl07

At the dr today with Eva.....


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.


That's a pretty color!  I finally changed out of my Tmoro croco today, it was so easy to stay in that bag!


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....



Pretty blue!


----------



## CatePNW

Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654




Beautiful bag to get you in the mood for the holidays! She's so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.


  Love that color.  




gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....


  Cute bag!




CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654


  Love that color, Cate.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.





CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654



Very Festive they are ready for  Holiday handbag post :xtree:


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.



Love the Ivy croco!


----------



## Nebo

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped to take a dressing room shot while Christmas shopping with Clayton (already posted these in the mod shot thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831448
> View attachment 2831449


 You look lovely and that bag is beautiful. I love the color.



immigratty said:


> Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!


 This is such a classy bag.



Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602


  Very elegant and pretty.



gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....


 You look so nice! I love the pop of color.


CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654


 Lovely bag!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

hopi said:


> Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - off course Clay has to go Christmas shopping
> 
> that color just screams rich.




Thanks Hopi! I couldn't resist this shopping companion!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.


Love that bag.


----------



## annpan23

My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!


----------



## Twoboyz

annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!




That color makes me happy too! How pretty!


----------



## hopi

annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!



ann
such a great picture, 
it really is happy
love the contrast
and a zip lover


----------



## gatorgirl07

CatePNW said:


> Pretty blue!





MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color.
> 
> 
> Cute bag!
> 
> 
> Love that color, Cate.





Nebo said:


> You look lovely and that bag is beautiful. I love the color.
> 
> This is such a classy bag.
> 
> Very elegant and pretty.
> 
> 
> You look so nice! I love the pop of color.
> Lovely bag!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2834193
> 
> View attachment 2834196




Pippi is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.




Nebo, that bag is perfect on you! Looks like everyone is getting their holiday bags out


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!





Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602





MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.




Playing catch up again.  Immigratty, Scooch, and MaryBel I love your beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....



Hi GG!  Love your bag!  I hope all went well at your appointment!



CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654



  I love your red zip zip!  And she goes well with your Starbucks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2834193
> 
> View attachment 2834196





Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.




Hi NAC and Nebo!

Two beautiful Ivy bags!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!



This is a happy color! Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the ivy bags, so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2834193
> 
> View attachment 2834196


Pippi looks adorable, NAC!




Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.


Love it, Nebo!   That makes me want to pull out my ivy satchel, too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Talk about a nice holiday season bag. This one is perfect! It's nice that it's softening. I don't feel like my satchel ever did.




Thanks! I never thought of it as a holiday bag. I guess my mind always goes to red.
I wonder if this one gets softer because it's a bit less structured than the satchels. I haven't carried my satchels so I have no idea.



CatePNW said:


> That's a pretty color!  I finally changed out of my Tmoro croco today, it was so easy to stay in that bag!




Thanks Cate! I agree, I was going to change and haven't yet!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....


 


So pretty GG! Looks very good with your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 2833654


 


Love Ms Zip Zip in red!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color.


 


hopi said:


> Very Festive they are ready for  Holiday handbag post :xtree:


 


Trudysmom said:


> Love that bag.


 
Thank you GFs!


----------



## MaryBel

annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!


 
Love this color!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....




How did I miss this?! So pretty! It's the perfect happy color for this time of year. I hope your appt went well.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2834193
> 
> View attachment 2834196


 


Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.




Love all the ivy bags out today!


----------



## annpan23

Twoboyz said:


> That color makes me happy too! How pretty!





hopi said:


> ann
> such a great picture,
> it really is happy
> love the contrast
> and a zip lover





RuedeNesle said:


> This is a happy color! Beautiful!





MaryBel said:


> Love this color!



Thank you, Ladies! Lots of beautiful Dooneys went out today...Love all the color selection...


----------



## Nebo

Thank you my lovelies I was at BBW today, there was a mountain of Vanilla bean noel stuff)))


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....



GG is leading with the bag and flashing the watch!!
Lisa would be proud


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.



Girl you look gorgeous, love your hair back
oh and Ms Ivy is a stunner.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you my lovelies I was at BBW today, there was a mountain of Vanilla bean noel stuff)))



I bet it smelled great in there!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> GG is leading with the bag and flashing the watch!!
> Lisa would be proud



Watch?  What watch?  You'd be surprised how little I paid for my little MK trinket during the last belk days


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Watch?  What watch?  You'd be surprised how little I paid for my little MK trinket during the last belk days



I love MK watches and they usually are expensive, congrats on a beautiful find.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today it's all about Miss Ivy Pebbled Satchel.
> View attachment 2834193
> 
> View attachment 2834196



Bristols sister


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> I love MK watches and they usually are expensive, congrats on a beautiful find.



Thank you so much!  I was so excited, I was squealing like a schoolgirl.  DH just shook his head and walked away.  I had had my eye on this watch for months and months


----------



## Twoboyz

Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738



WOW
Beautiful picture of this bag TB
I can feel the love through the computer


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738




Sooo beautiful GF!!! Love the little touch you put on her with it unzipped.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776



She is looking good Pcan.
I am so happy you are pleased


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776



Wow, that's such a beauty Pcan! I love how you staged that photo.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> WOW
> Beautiful picture of this bag TB
> I can feel the love through the computer





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful GF!!! Love the little touch you put on her with it unzipped.



Thanks Girlfriends! I'm really loving this bag.


----------



## Jnet200

Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738




The color!!!! Such a bag for this time of year! Like my mom says "best time of year out shopping with a cute handbag and Starbucks coffee in your other hand" !!


----------



## Jnet200

Plus I love it when cold fronts come to South Texas! Holding my dooney and cuddling with the hubs shopping!! Best time of the year!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738



  This pic is  Beautiful!  I'm breathing in a paper bag now!  I'm just going to stare at it for a while!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776



Hi PTB!

I love Miss Clayton! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Jnet200 said:


> The color!!!! Such a bag for this time of year! Like my mom says "best time of year out shopping with a cute handbag and Starbucks coffee in your other hand" !!



Thanks Jnet! I'm going to have to try that with the coffee.  That sounds really nice. 



Jnet200 said:


> Plus I love it when cold fronts come to South Texas! Holding my dooney and cuddling with the hubs shopping!! Best time of the year!!!



This sounds fun too! I will need to figure out how to get my hubby to come shopping with me.  I'm going to have to figure out how to do magic! 



RuedeNesle said:


> This pic is  Beautiful!  I'm breathing in a paper bag now!  I'm just going to stare at it for a while!



Hahaha, you're cracking me up RN! I've been staring at it all day and I can't stop.  I think you're onto something with these red bags my friend.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776



so jelly!!! I'm hoping, wishing, PRAYING I'm on Santa's "good girl" list and this comes for Christmas, in crimson and navy please. One day I'll be like Pcan and have an entire family of Claytons....one day!!!


----------



## Jnet200




----------



## Glitter_pixie

annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!



Darling bag! I _luv_ bags with vachetta leather trim. They just grow more lovely with each passing day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> so jelly!!! I'm hoping, wishing, PRAYING I'm on Santa's "good girl" list and this comes for Christmas, in crimson and navy please. One day I'll be like Pcan and have an entire family of Claytons....one day!!!




I'm praying for ya girly... Hopefully Santa will be good to u!!! I'll send him a letter. Don't have the whole fam yet. Still want Marine, Black and TMoro.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738


 

Love it! Makes me regret not getting it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776




What a beauty Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2835944
> 
> Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!




Beautiful!!! So rich looking.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Loaded up a classic [Flo Mitchell] and took her to Church today!! Now omw to dinner with Hubs. gotta love this bag in any color, but I esp love my BLACK!!


You just can't beat a elegant and classic black bag.  Love it.




Scooch said:


> Shelby Shopper in taupe
> 
> View attachment 2832602


So pretty! 



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.


Love!!  And nope, not twins!  Maybe one day.....



gatorgirl07 said:


> At the dr today with Eva.....


 Eva looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Love this bag and the aqua it is so soothing to my eye.


 
Me too, hopi!  My favorite color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Red zip zip satchel today, out collecting bonus stars at Starbucks!
> View attachment 2833654


You are making me want a zip zip in red!!  Ack!



annpan23 said:


> My bag for today! And for the rest of the week... Her color makes me happy!


Love!  My favorite color!



Nebo said:


> Beautiful Miss Ivy. I love this color so much.


Me too!  Now I want a Flo in Ivy, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Out doing some Christmas shopping today. I feel so festive with this bag!
> View attachment 2835738


I.Want.This.Bag.  Drool......



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> View attachment 2835776


Absolutely TDF gorgeous!  




BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2835944
> 
> Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!


And now I want a Natural Flo, too!  Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Pippi is so pretty!


Thanks!  I forget about the name Pippi, lol.




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC and Nebo!
> Two beautiful Ivy bags!  Enjoy!


Thank you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Pippi looks adorable, NAC!
> Love it, Nebo!   That makes me want to pull out my ivy satchel, too!


 
Thanks, MB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love all the ivy bags out today!


Ivy is such a great color!



hopi said:


> Bristols sister


She sure is!  I guess that's why I love Bristol so much, too. LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, you're cracking me up RN! I've been staring at it all day and I can't stop.*  I think you're onto something with these red bags my friend*.




 They do something to you, don't they?  Now I'm more determined than ever to get a red Siggy satchel.  I may have to bite the bullet and pay full price.


----------



## Jnet200

I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2836271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done




Oh my!! Love the color!! Is that Raspberry or Violet or ??? It looks great on you


----------



## Jnet200

Thank you!! Violet!!


----------



## Jnet200

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Oh my!! Love the color!! Is that Raspberry or Violet or ??? It looks great on you




Thank you so much! It's violet!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2836271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done



Hi J!

I love the color!  It's a perfect hands free bag for shopping and it looks good on you!  Have fun shopping with your two boys!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2835944
> 
> Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!



Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2835944
> 
> Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!



Love   I was carrying one of these around at the outlet last time I was there, but I decided it was too big for me.  Maybe someday in the small size.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Makes me regret not getting it!



Thanks MaryBel! I think we have to watch for this one at the outlets.  I think I might want another color! 



RuedeNesle said:


> They do something to you, don't they?  Now I'm more determined than ever to get a red Siggy satchel.  I may have to bite the bullet and pay full price.



Yes they definitely do! I don't remember if I mentioned this in another post ( I suffer from CRS syndrome alot) but I saw on that luggage site they have free shipping and they even do hot stamping for free.  That's kind of cool. I think I did mention this in another post so forgive me for being repetitive. I actually thought about getting it too for full price, but then I found the pebbled satchel and the rest is history.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I.Want.This.Bag.  Drool......




Thanks NAC! You would love it because you like color and boy does this one have color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2836271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done



It's so cute!! Well I'd say you have your hands full then! I've been there, but now my little boys are bigger than me! I see you're making sure they won't want to play with it because you got it in pink.  Lol.   Love the color and it looks very cute on you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yes they definitely do! I don't remember if I mentioned this in another *post ( I suffer from CRS syndrome alot)* but I saw on that luggage site they have free shipping and they even do hot stamping for free.  That's kind of cool. I think I did mention this in another post so forgive me for being repetitive. I actually thought about getting it too for full price, but then I found the pebbled satchel and the rest is history.



  No, you didn't tell me but I did read that.  If I had mine hot stamped the initials should be HBR!  I can certainly see how the pebbled satchel pulled your focus! She's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! You would love it because you like color and boy does this one have color!


 
I would!  I forget - where did you order it?


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my croco fino hobo in ivy since Saturday.
> Love how soft is getting and it's only been 2.5 days!
> 
> 
> ETA: This is the pic from when I got her, that's why she still looks more structured and that's why there are tags still on.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Carried Miss Clayton in Natural today!! I'm sooo loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2835776





BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2835944
> 
> Fuzzy pic of my natural florentine satchel. Love this bag!



Lovely!  Florentine in natural is such a classic!  Makes me want to get mine out.


----------



## hopi

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2836271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done



She looks perfect on you, pretty little thing


----------



## Vicmarie

Jnet200 said:


> View attachment 2836271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love &#10084;her have two little boys need to have hands free for all this shopping being done




So cute !


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I would!  I forget - where did you order it?




From IloveDooney in their ebay store. I think last time I checked they were all gone because I went back to look for the navy. Maybe some will come back. I think it was $157.


----------



## Jnet200

Twoboyz said:


> It's so cute!! Well I'd say you have your hands full then! I've been there, but now my little boys are bigger than me! I see you're making sure they won't want to play with it because you got it in pink.  Lol.   Love the color and it looks very cute on you.




Thank you I'm crazy about pink because I wear a lot of dark color and year round. Yea your boys maybe taller but bet they will always be your babies!!! Yes my boys are such Hand full, but like they say "boys, they are built different"


----------



## Twoboyz

Jnet200 said:


> Thank you I'm crazy about pink because I wear a lot of dark color and year round. Yea your boys maybe taller but bet they will always be your babies!!! Yes my boys are such Hand full, but like they say "boys, they are built different"




And in my experience they are easier when they are teenagers.  They are my babies...yes they are.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977




Happy Friday TB!

Shelby looks good on you and I think she looks good with whatever you wearing!  I'm happy you decided to test drive her before making a decision to send her back.  Sometimes staring at the imperfections make them seem worse, but once you carry the bag you realize they don't take away from your enjoyment of carrying her.  I can live with small "birthmarks"  as long as they don't pull my focus.  

I hope you enjoy carrying Shelby!  Have a great day!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby looks good on you and I think she looks good with whatever you wearing!  I'm happy you decided to test drive her before making a decision to send her back.  Sometimes staring at the imperfections make them seem worse, but once you carry the bag you realize they don't take away from your enjoyment of carrying her.  I can live with small "birthmarks"  as long as they don't pull my focus.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy carrying Shelby!  Have a great day!




Thanks RN! I'm not focusing on them as much anymore. I am pretty happy with this bag, but I can not lie I'm still thinking about that red one! I'm hopeless. 

Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I'm not focusing on them as much anymore. I am pretty happy with this bag, *but I can not lie I'm still thinking about that red one! I'm hopeless.
> *
> *Happy Friday to you too*!



It's not you, red has that affect! (I have to believe that or I have serious issues!)  In Handbag Rehab (aka, the Dooney Forum) no one is hopeless, just optimistic that we'll find the "perfect" bag.


Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977



Lovely TB!  Looks like she may be a keeper.  There are quite a few bags as is right now.  If you are regretting the red one, you could always reorder.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> From IloveDooney in their ebay store. I think last time I checked they were all gone because I went back to look for the navy. Maybe some will come back. I think it was $157.


 
Oh, thanks!  I didn't even think about their ebay store.  I'll have to remember to check that every so often.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977



TB
Shelby and you look beautiful, it looks great with that outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977


 
Shelby looks great on you!  Love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's not you, red has that affect! (I have to believe that or I have serious issues!)  In Handbag Rehab (aka, the Dooney Forum) no one is hopeless, just optimistic that we'll find the "perfect" bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Thanks GF, you're good for the soul.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lovely TB!  Looks like she may be a keeper.  There are quite a few bags as is right now.  If you are regretting the red one, you could always reorder.




Thanks Rosie! I already decided...she's staying  I saw that this morning when I looked at the as is first thing when I woke up again. Haven't I learned that this gets me in trouble! I think all colors are available. I'm tempted, but that easy pay adds up.  would t you know I was looking at all the as is logo locks too? I'm thinking about your red one and then the Crimson one that I ordered and cancelled before it shipped out.


----------



## HarliRexx

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977




It looks great with that outfit! Doesn't have to match exactly!


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> It looks great with that outfit! Doesn't have to match exactly!




Thanks Harli!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977



Looks great, TB!   She's gorgeous and neutral, so you can carry her with anything.  She looks perfect with your outfit today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great, TB!   She's gorgeous and neutral, so you can carry her with anything.  She looks perfect with your outfit today.




Thank you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sutton hampshire today


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton hampshire today




Such an elegant looking tote! Love the whole look today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton hampshire today



Love that one, GG.  I "need" something in the Sutton line.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215



LOLO is seriously ready for her close up.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215




Absolutely delicious! I'm glad she's a keeper.


----------



## annpan23

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977



Very nice! Looks good on you!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton hampshire today



What a lovely tote! goes well witn your boots!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215



She's a star!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton hampshire today



Ok, now I want this one instead of the Sutton Sydney!  I love how it looks on you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GF, you're good for the soul.



Thanks TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215



   So gorgeous.  Sigh.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Ok, now I want this one instead of the Sutton Sydney!  I love how it looks on you!






annpan23 said:


> Very nice! Looks good on you!
> 
> What a lovely tote! goes well witn your boots!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a star!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, GG.  I "need" something in the Sutton line.



You absolutely do Sarah! 







Twoboyz said:


> Such an elegant looking tote! Love the whole look today!



Thanks TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215


 

Oh my....this bag in this exact color is calling so loudly to me!  She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton hampshire today


 
I love everything about this picture.  Gorgeous!

Quick question about your Sutton Hampshire - how is the feel of the bag?  It looks shiny in the picture - is it like a coated canvas?  

Sorry for all the questions.  I love the look of the dark brown monogram (I have the dark brown MK mono in a couple of bags and love it), and was wondering about that.


----------



## Skyblue4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Red Logo Lock was screaming for a staged selfie... She's still a little stiff but she's a keeper!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837215



I love a true red bag for the Christmas season!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you girlfriend but sadly, I think I'm sending her back.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend but sadly, I think I'm sending her back.




The red Logo Lock?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> The red Logo Lock?




Yes... &#128563;&#128563;. I like her but not love. It's something about how the shape of if looks when on the shoulder. It's still up in the air. Sighing!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... &#128563;&#128563;. I like her but not love. It's something about how the shape of if looks when on the shoulder. It's still up in the air. Sighing!!



Oh no....I'm sorry it's not love.  You know, I think you might have to stay true to yourself......satchel girl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no....I'm sorry it's not love.  You know, I think you might have to stay true to yourself......satchel girl.




Yeah, I think I'm in a bag funk lately. Not happy with anything except Clayton's but I can't have a closet full of Clayton's or can I? Lol. I have been eyeing the Grey Stanwich though I wish it came in the Toledo. 

So in response to your comment... I think I need to stick to Satchels until this Clayton funk passes over. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think I'm in a bag funk lately. Not happy with anything except Clayton's but I can't have a closet full of Clayton's or can I? Lol. I have been eyeing the Grey Stanwich though I wish it came in the Toledo.
> 
> So in response to your comment... I think I need to stick to Satchels until this Clayton funk passes over. Lol



Well, you can have a closet full if you truly love the bag.  If it's all you want to carry, then why not? It's what you're going to reach for the most.  I love the gray Stanwich. Is it big enough for you though? It would be really pretty in Toledo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think I'm in a bag funk lately. Not happy with anything except Clayton's but I can't have a closet full of Clayton's or can I? Lol. I have been eyeing the Grey Stanwich though I wish it came in the Toledo.
> 
> So in response to your comment... I think I need to stick to Satchels until this Clayton funk passes over. Lol




There's nothing wrong with a closet full of a bag you love. I'm that way about my Coach Phoebes and Candaces. I'm all about multiples.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well, you can have a closet full if you truly love the bag.  If it's all you want to carry, then why not? It's what you're going to reach for the most.  I love the gray Stanwich. Is it big enough for you though? It would be really pretty in Toledo.




Yes, the size of my Rouge Toledo is in between. I don't get the "tiny" uncomfortable feeling when carrying it. I guess because the width and depth of the bag is comparable to small satchel but seems a tad bigger. I know I would be happy with the Stanwich.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> There's nothing wrong with a closet full of a bag you love. I'm that way about my Coach Phoebes and Candaces. I'm all about multiples.




There you go... I feel better already! It's just something about the Clayton's I love. Well I know what it is... U live everything about them. 

Ooohhh girlfriend... The Phoebe and Candace's are gorgeous bags so I can see why you have multiples.


----------



## gatorgirl07

DH and I sans DS out to dinner with my Sutton Hampshire tote.......


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> DH and I sans DS out to dinner with my Sutton Hampshire tote.......




I'm really liking this bag!  It looks good with your outfit!  I hope you and DH enjoyed dinner!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm really liking this bag!  It looks good with your outfit!  I hope you and DH enjoyed dinner!



It was nice to have a meal that didn't revolve around marching band, ROTC, or baseball......oh and grades.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> DH and I sans DS out to dinner with my Sutton Hampshire tote.......




This bag looks so comfy like it was made for you.


----------



## divantraining1

She beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> DH and I sans DS out to dinner with my Sutton Hampshire tote.......




You look great and I Iove your style. The bag looks perfect. I hope you had a nice night out.


----------



## grace04

gatorgirl07 said:


> DH and I sans DS out to dinner with my Sutton Hampshire tote.......



Looks like the bag was custom made for you and for your outfit!  Great style!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

NutsAboutCoach said:


> There's nothing wrong with a closet full of a bag you love. I'm that way about my Coach Phoebes and Candaces. I'm all about multiples.




I hear ya about the Candaces - they are amazing bags!!


----------



## immigratty

yesterday:

Dooney pocket shopper was my daytime errand bag, and for girls night out Flo Leather flap tab satchel







and for church today my Zebra Valerie bag


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... &#128563;&#128563;. I like her but not love. It's something about how the shape of if looks when on the shoulder. It's still up in the air. Sighing!!



 .....I know exactly what you mean about this bag.  It is absolutely gorgeous in that red! I had it in bone and it just was not working for me.  Part of the problem was it would never soften up so I ended up selling it.  My motto is if it doesn't sing to you, let it go and move on.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> yesterday:
> 
> Dooney pocket shopper was my daytime errand bag, and for girls night out Flo Leather flap tab satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for church today my Zebra Valerie bag


What lovely bags!!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What lovely bags!!



thanx, by the way, don't know if you saw the convo on the other board, but we are still waiting to see your entire collection. I am convinced you have every hot Dooney bag [and coach, and mk...etc bag] ever made. I am dying to see your entire collection all together!!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What lovely bags!!



forgot to mention...in every color!!! haha, so please please please, as an early Christmas gift to us all post your entire Dooney collection together in the "Let's see your Dooney's thread" sure it will give me some motivation on what I need [yes need] to get next!!!


----------



## arlynne22

I really love this bag from D&B. It's just sad it got stains on it.  I didn't realize my bags worth.


----------



## Twoboyz

arlynne22 said:


> I really love this bag from D&B. It's just sad it got stains on it.  I didn't realize my bags worth.




Oh nooo.... Hopefully there is something to get that out. I don't have much experience with nylon, but maybe someone else does or youtube can help. She sure is pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

Out shopping today and at DS's hockey game with Shelby. I love this bag so much I'm already scheming how I can get the red one too! Maybe when easy pay is done I'll go for another.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> There's nothing wrong with a closet full of a bag you love. I'm that way about my Coach Phoebes and Candaces. I'm all about multiples.


 
I totally agree! I have so many multiples I'm surprised I didn't get birth to multiples when I had my son!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I totally agree! I have so many multiples I'm surprised I didn't get birth to multiples when I had my son!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today and at DS's hockey game with Shelby. I love this bag so much I'm already scheming how I can get the red one too! Maybe when easy pay is done I'll go for another.
> View attachment 2839315



Stunning picture TB


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I totally agree! I have so many multiples I'm surprised I didn't ge*t birth to multiples when I had my son!*


*
*


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Stunning picture TB




Thanks Hopi


----------



## donutsprinkles

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. I packed this Shelby up and brought it with me today. It might not go with my outfit perfectly but when I'm carrying it I'm wearing by black winter coat anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2836976
> 
> View attachment 2836977



Love that bag with the green velvet blazer, so cool!


----------



## Twoboyz

donutsprinkles said:


> Love that bag with the green velvet blazer, so cool!




Thank you DS! I love your name


----------



## Vicmarie

What I wore all weekend ! The bag that made me fall back in love with dooney !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> What I wore all weekend ! The bag that made me fall back in love with dooney !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839384




Gorgeous Vickie! I love the way your pup is looking at it. lol. Too cute!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today and at DS's hockey game with Shelby. I love this bag so much I'm already scheming how I can get the red one too! Maybe when easy pay is done I'll go for another.
> View attachment 2839315



I really need to stay out of this thread. That bag has me salivating!!!


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> What I wore all weekend ! The bag that made me fall back in love with dooney !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839384



Looks great in chestnut. The Florentine line made me fall in love with Dooney handbags as well


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I really need to stay out of this thread. That bag has me salivating!!!




Thanks IM! This bag really grew on me quickly!


----------



## only dooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think I'm in a bag funk lately. Not happy with anything except Clayton's but I can't have a closet full of Clayton's or can I? Lol. I have been eyeing the Grey Stanwich though I wish it came in the Toledo.
> 
> So in response to your comment... I think I need to stick to Satchels until this Clayton funk passes over. Lol


Oh yes, you can have a closet full of the one you love!  I have quite a collection of different styles (Dooneys) and 99% of the time I am using one of my flo satchels.  

I've been wanting a Clayton too for awhile now, but I know that I will still fall back on whats most comfortable for me   Why not have a closet full of what you love?  I think it makes me even happier than a closet full of a variety of styles, because I have a variety of colors of what I _know_ I love


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> thanx, by the way, don't know if you saw the convo on the other board, but we are still waiting to see your entire collection. I am convinced you have every hot Dooney bag [and coach, and mk...etc bag] ever made. I am dying to see your entire collection all together!!


 


immigratty said:


> forgot to mention...in every color!!! haha, so please please please, as an early Christmas gift to us all post your entire Dooney collection together in the "Let's see your Dooney's thread" sure it will give me some motivation on what I need [yes need] to get next!!!


 

That's very sweet of you to say, but I'm not a big fan of taking group photos of my bags.  Too lazy to take them all out, photograph and then put them all back.  So, I must decline.

What I like to do when I'm obssesed about a certain bag, or just wanting to look at bags - is to go the the mod shot forum.  And the show your Dooneys, forum and the other forums about each bag.  Lots of beautiful photos and inspiration there.  That's what I did before I ordered my first Flo satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

only dooney said:


> Oh yes, you can have a closet full of the one you love!  I have quite a collection of different styles (Dooneys) and 99% of the time I am using one of my flo satchels.
> 
> I've been wanting a Clayton too for awhile now, but I know that I will still fall back on whats most comfortable for me   Why not have a closet full of what you love?  I think it makes me even happier than a closet full of a variety of styles, because I have a variety of colors of what I _know_ I love


 
I agree!  Well said!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

arlynne22 said:


> I really love this bag from D&B. It's just sad it got stains on it.  I didn't realize my bags worth.


 
Love the color!  Is there something you can do to get the stain out?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Out shopping today and at DS's hockey game with Shelby. I love this bag so much I'm already scheming how I can get the red one too! Maybe when easy pay is done I'll go for another.
> View attachment 2839315


 
Love!  Another bag to add to my list. Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I totally agree! I have so many multiples I'm surprised I didn't get birth to multiples when I had my son!


 
LOL, MaryBel!  I'm all about multiples.  I do with shoes, clothes, and bags.  When I find something I like, I go all out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> What I wore all weekend ! The bag that made me fall back in love with dooney !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839384


 
Sigh.......I want another Flo.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Is this one Taupe?  Or Chestnut?  I remember someone on here has a gorgeous Taupe that has such wonderful patina.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Another bag to add to my list. Gorgeous!




Thanks NAC! They have all colors in as is right now! $100 off. I'm so tempted for the red but I have to be good.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today Violet Flo gets to come out and play.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

only dooney said:


> Oh yes, you can have a closet full of the one you love!  I have quite a collection of different styles (Dooneys) and 99% of the time I am using one of my flo satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting a Clayton too for awhile now, but I know that I will still fall back on whats most comfortable for me   Why not have a closet full of what you love?  I think it makes me even happier than a closet full of a variety of styles, because I have a variety of colors of what I _know_ I love




Yeah, I have to look at it that way. I loooove the Clayton's. They are my very favorite over even the Flo Satchels which was once my loves. 

Well, I'm off to call the outlets in search of a Marine Clayton. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Thanks for the support girlfriend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

In spite of my good intentions, I abandoned them in a heartbeat when I saw *this* today at  TJ  Maxx.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fimpagebag said:


> In spite of my good intentions, I abandoned them in a heartbeat when I saw *this* today at  TJ  Maxx.




Pretty!  I saw one in caramel at tjmaxx yesterday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  I saw one in caramel at tjmaxx yesterday.



Thank you, NutsAboutCoach. I'd seen one at Marshall's in Geranium, and was able to resist. But Brown T'Moro proved to be my downfall!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> What I wore all weekend ! The bag that made me fall back in love with dooney !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839384


 
Gorgeous!
Love your dooneys on the background!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, MaryBel!  I'm all about multiples.  I do with shoes, clothes, and bags.  When I find something I like, I go all out.




GF, we are indeed twins! I'm the same way!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Violet Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2839837
> 
> View attachment 2839838




Love it!
Looks so good with the gray sweater!


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> In spite of my good intentions, I abandoned them in a heartbeat when I saw *this* today at  TJ  Maxx.




Such a cute bag!
That happens to me all the time. I think it's easier to be on a ban if I don't go to the stores!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Violet Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2839837
> 
> View attachment 2839838




Violet....my favorite.


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> In spite of my good intentions, I abandoned them in a heartbeat when I saw *this* today at  TJ  Maxx.




So cute! Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, we are indeed twins! I'm the same way!


 
I knew it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Looks so good with the gray sweater!


 
Thanks!  I like the contrast of the violet with the gray of the sweater.



Twoboyz said:


> Violet....my favorite.


I really like the Florentine in Violet.  Makes me happy.  

Has there ever been an Aqua Flo Satchel?  I think it would make me very happy to see that!  LOL!  My favorite color.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I like the contrast of the violet with the gray of the sweater.
> 
> 
> I really like the Florentine in Violet.  Makes me happy.
> 
> Has there ever been an Aqua Flo Satchel?  I think it would make me very happy to see that!  LOL!  My favorite color.




Yes there has been, but they are not that easy to find. Bobetta has one in the regular size. She has posted some pictures so maybe if you do an advanced search you'll be able to find them.


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I like the contrast of the violet with the gray of the sweater.
> 
> 
> I really like the Florentine in Violet.  Makes me happy.
> 
> Has there ever been an Aqua Flo Satchel?  I think it would make me very happy to see that!  LOL!  My favorite color.







Twoboyz said:


> Yes there has been, but they are not that easy to find. Bobetta has one in the regular size. She has posted some pictures so maybe if you do an advanced search you'll be able to find them.




Twoboys is right! I have the Regular/large Flo Satchel in Aqua. I did post pics. It's a very mushy and pebbled. It was the "last one" at the outlet and shipped to me. So I never got a chance to pick and feel. It's very different from the Flo leather of my other ones. Very different. But pretty.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today Violet Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2839837
> 
> View attachment 2839838


Lovely!


Fimpagebag said:


> In spite of my good intentions, I abandoned them in a heartbeat when I saw *this* today at  TJ  Maxx.



So cute!


----------



## lurkernomore

I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is 
I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.


----------



## Twoboyz

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.




She's gorgeous! I can see why you wouldn't have any complaints. The chelsea style is so easy to carry. Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

loaded up the Alto Tassle tote, black with red piping. love the red accents!! I had been sticking with Flo and Alto, but you ladies are really making me want to move on to other collections!! ooooh la la


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

immigratty said:


> loaded up the Alto Tassle tote, black with red piping. love the red accents!! I had been sticking with Flo and Alto, but you ladies are really making me want to move on to other collections!! ooooh la la




Really pretty bag! I too like the red accents


----------



## Suzwhat

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.



Great pic!  I have the same bag and luv it too.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> loaded up the Alto Tassle tote, black with red piping. love the red accents!! I had been sticking with Flo and Alto, but you ladies are really making me want to move on to other collections!! ooooh la la



Ooohhh, she's really beautiful and clean looking, yet fun at the same time! I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh, she's really beautiful and clean looking, yet fun at the same time! I can't wait to see what's next.



thx TB. I'm still tryna get like u




S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Really pretty bag! I too like the red accents



thx so much


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yes there has been, but they are not that easy to find. Bobetta has one in the regular size. She has posted some pictures so maybe if you do an advanced search you'll be able to find them.


Thank you, Twoboyz!  I had a feeling someone here would the answer to that one, lol.



Bobetta said:


> Twoboys is right! I have the Regular/large Flo Satchel in Aqua. I did post pics. It's a very mushy and pebbled. It was the "last one" at the outlet and shipped to me. So I never got a chance to pick and feel. It's very different from the Flo leather of my other ones. Very different. But pretty.


Awesome, Bobetta!  I'll have to take a browse through the thread with the Flos.  I probably saw it when I first started reading about Dooney, but didn't make the connection at the time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> *Lovely!*
> So cute!


 Thanks!!  



lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.


What a lovely bag!  The more I see it, the more I like the woven look.  Hmmmm....something else to add to my list?


----------



## immigratty

Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!


----------



## Bobetta

immigratty said:


> Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!




Love this bag!! I love the Navy too. I don't have one yet. And I'm really liking this Smith bag. Might be one to consider.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!




Beautiful bag! I totally agree! After receiving my Crimson flo yesterday, I'm already dying for one in marine. #makeitstop!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.



Isn't it great when you love everything about a bag? She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> loaded up the Alto Tassle tote, black with red piping. love the red accents!! I had been sticking with Flo and Alto, but you ladies are really making me want to move on to other collections!! ooooh la la



She's classic and beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!



I love your Navy Smith bag!  ITA, Dooney makes those colors look beautiful on a handbag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!



I do not have a Smith bag but saw this today at the DB outlet. Really quite a stunning bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments. 
ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]


----------



## immigratty

Bobetta said:


> Love this bag!! I love the Navy too. I don't have one yet. And I'm really liking this Smith bag. Might be one to consider.



beautiful and versatile. you won't regret it!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! I totally agree! After receiving my Crimson flo yesterday, I'm already dying for one in marine. #makeitstop!



YES!!! Hopefully I will be so lucky on Friday to get the Crimson Clayton. they do all colors well, but those three OHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYY. Merry early Christmas to you!! someone scored some MAJOR brownie points. 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's classic and beautiful!



Thanx so much!



RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Navy Smith bag!  ITA, Dooney makes those colors look beautiful on a handbag!



man, I don't even like brown, but I swear I need every flo and alto bag they  have in tmoro [and of course crimson, navy, and bone]



Glitter_pixie said:


> I do not have a Smith bag but saw this today at the DB outlet. Really quite a stunning bag!



I was really torn over this bag, LOVE the color, but wasn't sure if I quite liked the bag. But man, I was out shopping today, and walked down the aisle and when I turned to go back to my shopping cart, man she was looking FLAWLESS sitting there atop the eggs and milk. haha you should definitely get this bag you won't regret it. and it's a bag you'll be able to carry forever.


----------



## immigratty

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.



Beauty!!



Glitter_pixie said:


> I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments.
> ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]



she is gorgeous. I swear, I had my set collections I stuck with - Flo, Alto and the others are no longer made [in a feeble attempt to try to not spend everything on Dooney] but man, the more I"m  here, the more likely it is I will go outside of my "go to" collections.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments.
> ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]




It is really a great looking bag and I love the unique straps. I'm glad you got lots of compliments. That's always such a nice feeling.  enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> YES!!! Hopefully I will be so lucky on Friday to get the Crimson Clayton. they do all colors well, but those three OHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYY. Merry early Christmas to you!! someone scored some MAJOR brownie points.




Thank you IM. Merry early Christmas to you too! Have fun on Friday. I hope you find your Crimson.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments.
> ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]



This shopper is really growing on me! I love her more every time I see her. I can see why you got lots of compliments on her!
Enjoy!


----------



## Punkie

Glitter_pixie said:


> I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments.
> ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]



Oh my I love this bag. Those handles just make the bag.. pop!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh, she's really beautiful and clean looking, yet fun at the same time! I can't wait to see what's next.


 


immigratty said:


> Flo Smith in Navy. I absolutely LOVE how Dooney does navy. it is so rich and beautiful. Dooney does Crimson, Navy, and T-Moro [Brown] like none other!!


 
Beautiful bags!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!! 

Happy Holiday, ladies!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!!
> 
> Happy Holiday, ladies!!!
> View attachment 2841989
> View attachment 2841990




You two ladies look great! Wishing you the best today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous. I swear, I had my set collections I stuck with - Flo, Alto and the others are no longer made [in a feeble attempt to try to not spend everything on Dooney] but man, the more I"m  here, the more likely it is I will go outside of my "go to" collections.



Thanks! It's very easy to be tempted on tPF.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> It is really a great looking bag and I love the unique straps. I'm glad you got lots of compliments. That's always such a nice feeling.  enjoy!





RuedeNesle said:


> This shopper is really growing on me! I love her more every time I see her. I can see why you got lots of compliments on her!
> Enjoy!





Punkie said:


> Oh my I love this bag. Those handles just make the bag.. pop!



Thank you everyone! I'll try to post some mod shots over the next few days.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!!
> 
> Happy Holiday, ladies!!!
> View attachment 2841989
> View attachment 2841990



You look fantastic! You and Miss Clayton are a perfect match. Very elegant.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!!
> 
> Happy Holiday, ladies!!!
> View attachment 2841989
> View attachment 2841990



Looking good!

Happy Holiday PTB!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> I took my new Sutton Hampshire bag shopping today. She is phenomenal! Light and roomy and didn't wilt under the rainy day today. I'm VERY happy I went with this big girl. She's easy to shop with and brought a lot of nice compliments.
> ATTACH]2841559[/ATTACH]



Don't you just love her!!!  Mine has been attached at the hip for two weeks.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!!
> 
> Happy Holiday, ladies!!!
> View attachment 2841989
> View attachment 2841990


 
Happy Holidays to you, PTB!!

Clayton looks awesome on you!  The more I see of this bag, the more I'm tempted to give her a try.


----------



## Trudysmom

I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out today with one of my favorite ladies... Miss Clayton (Natural)!!!
> 
> Happy Holiday, ladies!!!
> View attachment 2841989
> View attachment 2841990




Love Miss Clayton Pcan! She is just such a beautiful color. What a lucky find! So glad she's yours  You go perfect together! Hope you had a blessed holiday


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.




Perfect bag for Christmas! Very pretty


----------



## Punkie

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.



Wowza beautiful color. Love it !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.




So pretty and so perfect for Christmas! Hope you are enjoying your travels


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.



Your picture of this bag is so beautiful it makes me want a Buckley bag!  I hope you're having fun and safe travels!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.


 
Very pretty!  That's another style I've considered trying.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.




What the perfect bag for the holidays!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Caramel Zip Satchel ready to get groceries. Taco night at my house with my sister and her family. Third trip for groceries in less than a week. I told the hubs I wasn't going back for awhile, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Zip Satchel ready to get groceries. Taco night at my house with my sister and her family. Third trip for groceries in less than a week. I told the hubs I wasn't going back for awhile, lol.
> View attachment 2843625
> 
> View attachment 2843627



Hi NAC!

It's Taco Night here too!  And if I wasn't running to the store almost every morning I wouldn't know where to go!   I just got back from the store getting what we need for tonight.

I love your Zip Zip!  Enjoy Taco Night!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Trudysmom:*  your Buckley is beautiful.   I saw them in the store yesterday and started to drool.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Zip Satchel ready to get groceries. Taco night at my house with my sister and her family. Third trip for groceries in less than a week. I told the hubs I wasn't going back for awhile, lol.
> View attachment 2843625
> 
> View attachment 2843627


Love the zip zip and I love tacos!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> It's Taco Night here too!  And if I wasn't running to the store almost every morning I wouldn't know where to go!   I just got back from the store getting what we need for tonight.
> 
> I love your Zip Zip!  Enjoy Taco Night!


And here I sit wondering what to get at the market for dinner tonight!  I go at least every other day, and sometimes every day.  I am terrible at meal planning, mostly due to picky eaters.  So I wait for their input and that rarely seems to even help.  I have spiced (spiked) cider in the crock pot right now and there is some football game on later so DH says dinner has to be something he can eat while watching the game.  Cheers!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Zip Satchel ready to get groceries. Taco night at my house with my sister and her family. Third trip for groceries in less than a week. I told the hubs I wasn't going back for awhile, lol.
> View attachment 2843625
> 
> View attachment 2843627


So pretty and cute key chain.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> And here I sit wondering what to get at the market for dinner tonight!  I go at least every other day, and sometimes every day.  *I am terrible at meal planning, mostly due to picky eaters. * So I wait for their input and that rarely seems to even help.  I have spiced (spiked) cider in the crock pot right now and there is some football game on later so DH says dinner has to be something he can eat while watching the game.  Cheers!



We have that in common!  

 I hope your DH enjoys the game and the cider, and I hope everyone enjoys dinner!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags ladies. Bailey going on her first trip to get Husband of Mines fix in the form of chinese noodles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags ladies. Bailey going on her first trip to get Husband of Mines fix in the form of chinese noodles.




Bailey looks good! I love the color with the vachetta straps and trim.  I hope your DH enjoyed his fix!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2843982
> View attachment 2843983




You know I'm a little partial to red ,  but even if I wasn't I would love this bag on you! I hope you enjoy carrying it.  I've been in my satchel and tote phase for a while so I know what you mean about being comfortable carrying a hobo bag.

I hope you had a fun night out!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> It's Taco Night here too!  And if I wasn't running to the store almost every morning I wouldn't know where to go!   I just got back from the store getting what we need for tonight.
> 
> I love your Zip Zip!  Enjoy Taco Night!


Thanks! Taco Night was fun! 



CatePNW said:


> Love the zip zip and I love tacos!


Thanks!  Me too!



Trudysmom said:


> So pretty and cute key chain.



Thanks!  I got the key chain at Walmart for $1. Total steal, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2843982
> View attachment 2843983



So glad she's a keeper for you.  She looks great on you. Love the pop of color with your outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Caramel Zip Satchel ready to get groceries. Taco night at my house with my sister and her family. Third trip for groceries in less than a week. I told the hubs I wasn't going back for awhile, lol.
> View attachment 2843625
> 
> View attachment 2843627




Love that cute little caramel zip zip and its the perfect size. Looks great on you! Your pretty pink sweater is almost making the handles glow  I hope you all enjoyed the tacos.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags ladies. Bailey going on her first trip to get Husband of Mines fix in the form of chinese noodles.




Bailey looks so at home in the seat next to you. Love that navy....and love me some Chinese noodles! I hope you two had a nice night.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2843982
> View attachment 2843983




Oh girlfriend.....I think you will have to get past it. You might have to get comfortable with that hobo...(that sounds funny. Lol) and just learn to love it because that bag is absolutely perfect on you! That color is gorgeous!! I hope you are having a fun night out.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2843982
> View attachment 2843983



Love that hobo on you. Variety is good but a red flo satchel in your collection won't hurt either!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Trudysmom said:


> I used my Buckley for our travels for Christmas.



Love that color. Reminds me of mint chocolate....YUM drooling over it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Perfect bag for Christmas! Very pretty



Oh what a looker! This is a bag that is uniquely timeless! So classy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Headed out for a night on the town with Miss Logo Lock (Red)... I was thinking of returning her buttttt... She's a keeper!!! It was a toss up of this one or the Small Red Flo Satchel... Though I'm still not comfortable with the hobo style, the Logo Lock won. I needed some variety in my collection. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2843982
> View attachment 2843983




That bag looks dreamy soft and simply gorgeous! Glad you kept her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> That bag looks dreamy soft and simply gorgeous! Glad you kept her!




Thank you girlfriend!!! It's such a comfy bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Love that hobo on you. Variety is good but a red flo satchel in your collection won't hurt either!




Thank you GF but you are noooo help. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh girlfriend.....I think you will have to get past it. You might have to get comfortable with that hobo...(that sounds funny. Lol) and just learn to love it because that bag is absolutely perfect on you! That color is gorgeous!! I hope you are having a fun night out.




Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!! I got reeeal comfortable with her tonight. &#128513; She's really growing on me. I got compliments left and right. I had a great night out. Only a few hours but it was fun. I had to hurry so I could catch the show. Lol. You should have heard me trying to hurry home. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> You know I'm a little partial to red ,  but even if I wasn't I would love this bag on you! I hope you enjoy carrying it.  I've been in my satchel and tote phase for a while so I know what you mean about being comfortable carrying a hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a fun night out!




Yes, of course you would love it. Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I enjoyed carrying her tonight. Shes really growing on me. I'm still a die hard satchel girl but it was a nice change.

I had an awesome time out until I realized it was almost time for the show... Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, of course you would love it. Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I enjoyed carrying her tonight. Shes really growing on me. I'm still a die hard satchel girl but it was a nice change.
> 
> *I had an awesome time out until I realized it was almost time for the show... Lol*



  When I was working I'd go out with my coworkers after work sometimes.  When I told them I had to leave someone would always ask me if there was a purse show coming on QVC.  (And the answer was usually "Yes!")


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!! I got reeeal comfortable with her tonight. &#128513; She's really growing on me. I got compliments left and right. I had a great night out. Only a few hours but it was fun. I had to hurry so I could catch the show. Lol. You should have heard me trying to hurry home. Lol



Hahaha! Me too.  I was visiting at mom's with family from out of town.  I wasn't too upset when they wanted to go to bed early.  They drove through the night to get here so they were practically sleeping sitting up at the dinner table.  I got home just in time to catch the show.  

I'm glad she's growing on you.  I think this bag gets even more comfortable with a little wear, so it's best to give it some time.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> When I was working I'd go out with my coworkers after work sometimes.  When I told them I had to leave someone would always ask me if there was a purse show coming on QVC.  (And the answer was usually "Yes!")



:giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that cute little caramel zip zip and its the perfect size. Looks great on you! Your pretty pink sweater is almost making the handles glow  I hope you all enjoyed the tacos.


 
Thank you!  I really like the pebbled leather bags in the caramel.  Taco night was a success!  Ate too much and had a great visit with my sister and her family.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you just love her!!!  Mine has been attached at the hip for two weeks.....



Totally love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Testing this reply.  I've been trying to post since yesterday afternoon and I keep getting a server error when I "Go Advanced".  So I'm trying "Post Quick Reply" .  The last I tried it, it said per forum rules I have to wait 30 seconds in between posts, but I can't post anything!  Trying again.  I won't know if this works until it posts. (Or not!)

ETA:  See? Now it's working!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Okay, hope this works.

Went with DD and grandchildren to see "Annie" at Jack London Theatre yesterday afternoon.  It was a fun movie!  The kids really loved it! It was funnier than I thought it would be.  We laughed a lot.  Now if only I could get that song out of my head! 

I was craving red so I switched to my crimson pocket satchel to carry to the movie. 

 When we were in the feeder line at the concession stand there was a woman ahead of me carrying a marine Dooney croco zip zip satchel. I tapped her on her shoulder and told her I loved her Dooney bag. (I could feel my DD stepping away from me like she wasn't with me! ) The woman smiled and said thank you!

ETA:  I posted a different pic of this bag in the "Every Woman/Red Bag" thread in the Handbag Forum.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, hope this works.
> 
> Went with DD and grandchildren to see "Annie" at Jack London Theatre yesterday afternoon.  It was a fun movie!  The kids really loved it! It was funnier than I thought it would be.  We laughed a lot.  Now if only I could get that song out of my head!
> 
> I was craving red so I switched to my crimson pocket satchel to carry to the movie.
> 
> When we were in the feeder line at the concession stand there was a woman ahead of me carrying a marine Dooney croco zip zip satchel. I tapped her on her shoulder and told her I loved her Dooney bag. (I could feel my DD stepping away from me like she wasn't with me! ) The woman smiled and said thank you!
> 
> ETA:  I posted a different pic of this bag in the "Every Woman/Red Bag" thread in the Handbag Forum.



Beautiful color and love the texture of the leather. I'm always looking at women's bags and I'll tell them I admire their bag if I'm close enough for them to hear.

I was looking at that Every Woman /Red Bag thread and oh wow! I have two red bags in my collection and will post them at some point.

I want to see the movie Annie, too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beautiful color and love the texture of the leather. I'm always looking at women's bags and I'll tell them I admire their bag if I'm close enough for them to hear.
> 
> I was looking at that Every Woman /Red Bag thread and oh wow! I have two red bags in my collection and will post them at some point.
> 
> I want to see the movie Annie, too!



Hi GP!

Thanks! I try to compliment other women when I can.

I hope you post your red bags to the thread! I would love to see that thread continue as long as it can.  I'm going to post my red Aimee Kestenberg Janelle bag (item #A234247 on QVC) in a day or so when I take updated pics (maybe, or I'll just use one I have), and I'm going to post my red satchel when it arrives.  I can't wait to see your red bags!

You should see Annie!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, hope this works.
> 
> Went with DD and grandchildren to see "Annie" at Jack London Theatre yesterday afternoon.  It was a fun movie!  The kids really loved it! It was funnier than I thought it would be.  We laughed a lot.  Now if only I could get that song out of my head!
> 
> I was craving red so I switched to my crimson pocket satchel to carry to the movie.
> 
> When we were in the feeder line at the concession stand there was a woman ahead of me carrying a marine Dooney croco zip zip satchel. I tapped her on her shoulder and told her I loved her Dooney bag. (I could feel my DD stepping away from me like she wasn't with me! ) The woman smiled and said thank you!
> 
> ETA:  I posted a different pic of this bag in the "Every Woman/Red Bag" thread in the Handbag Forum.


 
I've done the same thing when I see someone carrying a bag I know of or have.  That is, if they look approachable, lol.

I have this bag in cranberry with the contrasting natural handles.  She holds a lot! I love yours in crimson.  I keep seeing crimson bags - this color is definitely added to my wish list.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Testing this reply.  I've been trying to post since yesterday afternoon and I keep getting a server error when I "Go Advanced".  So I'm trying "Post Quick Reply" .  The last I tried it, it said per forum rules I have to wait 30 seconds in between posts, but I can't post anything!  Trying again.  I won't know if this works until it posts. (Or not!)
> 
> ETA:  See? Now it's working!




I was getting the same thing yesterday. Frustrating... I finally gave up


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, hope this works.
> 
> Went with DD and grandchildren to see "Annie" at Jack London Theatre yesterday afternoon.  It was a fun movie!  The kids really loved it! It was funnier than I thought it would be.  We laughed a lot.  Now if only I could get that song out of my head!
> 
> I was craving red so I switched to my crimson pocket satchel to carry to the movie.
> 
> When we were in the feeder line at the concession stand there was a woman ahead of me carrying a marine Dooney croco zip zip satchel. I tapped her on her shoulder and told her I loved her Dooney bag. (I could feel my DD stepping away from me like she wasn't with me! ) The woman smiled and said thank you!
> 
> ETA:  I posted a different pic of this bag in the "Every Woman/Red Bag" thread in the Handbag Forum.




I'm glad you had a good time. I saw a number performed on Dancing With The Stars last season and it looked really cute. I think it's from the movie. 

I love your Crimson pocket satchel. I keep wanting this bag, but I always pass it up. I saw a woman with a black one while out Black Friday, well Thursday after Thanksgiving dinner, and it looked so broken in and smooshy, so comfortably hanging on her shoulder. It completely rekindled my love for this bag. She looked very fashionably dressed, both her and her male companion. The Dooney just topped off her outfit. It had a casual elegance thing about it. Anyway, the last times at the outlet they have had a navy and a black, both with tan handles that I have been eyeing. Maybe I should go see if it's still there and at 50% off 

How fun that you got to run into another Dooneynista at the show! You probably remember around here they are few and far between. I can count on one hand the amount of sightings I've seen, but it's always exciting. I always compliment....if they look approachable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've done the same thing when I see someone carrying a bag I know of or have.  *That is, if they look approachable, lol.
> *
> I have this bag in cranberry with the contrasting natural handles.  She holds a lot! I love yours in crimson.  I keep seeing crimson bags - this color is definitely added to my wish list.




 Yes, approachable is the key!  I've been pretty lucky with guessing that, so far.  I did take a chance once to compliment a woman carrying a tangerine MK quilted tote because that was the bag I was jonesin' for at the time.  I was hesitant because she was surrounded by a group of people in our hotel lobby.  She was very happy to talk to me about her bag but the rest of her group was looking at both of us like we were crazy! 

I want the red QVC version of this satchel, with the vachetta trim!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I was getting the same thing yesterday. Frustrating... I finally gave up



At first I thought it was my new laptop.  So I tried on my phone and my jacked up laptop and they didn't work either.  That's when I gave up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you had a good time. I saw a number performed on Dancing With The Stars last season and it looked really cute. I think it's from the movie.
> 
> I love your Crimson pocket satchel. I keep wanting this bag, but I always pass it up. I saw a woman with a black one while out Black Friday, well Thursday after Thanksgiving dinner, and it looked so broken in and smooshy, so comfortably hanging on her shoulder. It completely rekindled my love for this bag. She looked very fashionably dressed, both her and her male companion. The Dooney just topped off her outfit. It had a casual elegance thing about it. Anyway, the last times at the outlet they have had a navy and a black, both with tan handles that I have been eyeing. Maybe I should go see if it's still there and at 50% off
> 
> How fun that you got to run into another Dooneynista at the show! You probably remember around here they are few and far between. I can count on one hand the amount of sightings I've seen, but it's always exciting. I always compliment....if they look approachable.



Thanks! TB!  We did have a good time! When we got home my daughter told the kids they had to clean up the living room. (Toys.)  My 3 year old granddaughter grabbed the broom and started singing "It's a Hard Knock Life" like she was Annie being forced to clean up, like in the movie! 

What I love most about this bag is it's casual elegance.  I feel good carrying it no matter what I wear.  If you can get it at 50% off you should go for it!

You're right about Dooney sightings in that area.  It was rare to see someone carrying a Dooney bag, and often if someone complimented me on my bag they also asked what brand it was because it wasn't recognizable to them like Coach or M Kors.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! TB!  We did have a good time! When we got home my daughter told the kids they had to clean up the living room. (Toys.)  My 3 year old granddaughter grabbed the broom and started singing "It's a Hard Knock Life" like she was Annie being forced to clean up, like in the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> What I love most about this bag is it's casual elegance.  I feel good carrying it no matter what I wear.  If you can get it at 50% off you should go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about Dooney sightings in that area.  It was rare to see someone carrying a Dooney bag, and often if someone complimented me on my bag they also asked what brand it was because it wasn't recognizable to them like Coach or M Kors.




We are swimming in Coach and MK, more than ever now I think since the Fashion a outlets of Chicago opened in Rosemont. I did go into Coach the other day and tried on a beautiful snake patterned leather satchel with an oversized kiss lock top closure. It was so beautiful and chic, but it was also over $700!  I gently put it back....

That's so cute what your granddaughter did  Maybe this movie will be a good thing for parents everywhere. Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> We are swimming in Coach and MK, more than ever now I think since the Fashion a outlets of Chicago opened in Rosemont. I did go into Coach the other day and tried on a beautiful snake patterned leather satchel with an oversized kiss lock top closure. It was so beautiful and chic, but it was also *over $700!  I gently put it back....
> *
> That's so cute what your granddaughter did  *Maybe this movie will be a good thing for parents everywhere.* Lol



It sounds beautiful but I would have put it back too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, hope this works.
> 
> Went with DD and grandchildren to see "Annie" at Jack London Theatre yesterday afternoon.  It was a fun movie!  The kids really loved it! It was funnier than I thought it would be.  We laughed a lot.  Now if only I could get that song out of my head!
> 
> I was craving red so I switched to my crimson pocket satchel to carry to the movie.
> 
> When we were in the feeder line at the concession stand there was a woman ahead of me carrying a marine Dooney croco zip zip satchel. I tapped her on her shoulder and told her I loved her Dooney bag. (I could feel my DD stepping away from me like she wasn't with me! ) The woman smiled and said thank you!
> 
> ETA:  I posted a different pic of this bag in the "Every Woman/Red Bag" thread in the Handbag Forum.



Love that pocket satchel, girl.     Glad you and the kiddos had a fun time at the movie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that pocket satchel, girl.     Glad you and the kiddos had a fun time at the movie.




Thanks Sarah! 

We really did have fun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.


Loving this girl!


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!



Looks great!  Enjoy.


----------



## Allieandalf

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!



Love it!  I have two colors in this style and now I want the black.  Lord help me, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!




Sooo beautiful! She looks comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## Ivyshop

Hello ladies !

I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!




Love it...and we are twins.  this is such an easy and comfy bag to carry. I also love the way Dooney did the logo. It's so elegant looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Hello ladies !
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.




Hi Ivyshop! Glad to see you here. Welcome to the forum. Those logo locks are gorgeous colors. I have the natural in this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ivyshop said:


> Hello ladies !
> 
> I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.



:welcome2:

Hi Ivyshop!

I love your bags and I see you like carrying red too!

Hope to see you posting often!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!



Love the way this looks on your shoulder, especially with your jacket!


----------



## Ivyshop

Thank you for the welcome to the forum. The taupe Shelby as is from qvc should arrive today by ups. Also the red florentine stanwich satchel hopefully arrive tomorrow or Friday also as is from qvc. I will post pictures


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ivyshop said:


> Thank you for the welcome to the forum. The taupe Shelby as is from qvc should arrive today by ups. Also the red florentine stanwich satchel hopefully arrive tomorrow or Friday also as is from qvc. I will post pictures



You're welcome! 


Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ivyshop said:


> Hello ladies !
> 
> I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.



Welcome Ivyshop! The tPF is very addictive and you will not be alone, lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Looks great!  Enjoy.



Thank you Suzwhat!



Allieandalf said:


> Love it!  I have two colors in this style and now I want the black.  Lord help me, lol.



Ha! I saw it in the brown and navy but the black won me over. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful! She looks comfy on the shoulder.



Very comfy! I'm such a tote lover that it's a nice change to have a hobo style.



Twoboyz said:


> Love it...and we are twins.  this is such an easy and comfy bag to carry. I also love the way Dooney did the logo. It's so elegant looking.



Thank you TBz. I thought the same thing about it being very elegant. It just wants to make you dress up a bit when you wear it.


RuedeNesle said:


> Love the way this looks on your shoulder, especially with your jacket!



Thanks so much! It does look really cool on my shoulder with that jacket.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Thank you for the welcome to the forum. The taupe Shelby as is from qvc should arrive today by ups. Also the red florentine stanwich satchel hopefully arrive tomorrow or Friday also as is from qvc. I will post pictures




I can't wait to see them! I hope you get nice ones


----------



## Ivyshop

Ok I am back just receive the Shelby shopper taupe as is from qvc omg all new with the accessories here it's


----------



## Ivyshop

Hello 

I am carrying this bag as of now dooney Shelby as is from qvc arrive today


----------



## Ivyshop

Here the pick sorry I am new with this


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this




No apology necessary!  We love pictures no matter how we get them!  Shelby is beautiful!  I hope you like her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this




Beautiful... These bags are getting lots of attention these days.


----------



## HarliRexx

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990




Nice, sharp, casual look! Your shirt matches that pretty green color perfectly!


----------



## HarliRexx

Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this




Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990



You rocked it alright!  I love the Smith bag with your OOTD!  And I love Dooney nylon!  I gifted my red with navy trim nylon Smith bag to my cousin before I moved.  She really loves carrying her!

Looking good PTB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> You rocked it alright!  I love the Smith bag with your OOTD!  And I love Dooney nylon!  I gifted my red with navy trim nylon Smith bag to my cousin before I moved.  She really loves carrying her!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good PTB!




Thank you gf!!! I wanted carefree today, so I pulled her out. I bet your cousin is loving the bag. I wanted the red with navy. So pretty.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990


 
Good lighting or bad lighting, you are looking beautiful!  Love how you put your outfit together with your Dooney!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

IdreamofDooney said:


> Good lighting or bad lighting, you are looking beautiful!  Love how you put your outfit together with your Dooney!




Thank you girlfriend! I haven't carried her since June or so and thought I'd pull her out. I felt the lighting was bad. A little dark.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I haven't carried her since June or so and thought I'd pull her out. I felt the lighting was bad. A little dark.


 
No problem! Glad she's still getting some love!


----------



## Ivyshop

RuedeNesle said:


> No apology necessary!  We love pictures no matter how we get them!  Shelby is beautiful!  I hope you like her!


Thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990




Oh! That pretty green DB has me wishing for summer again! You look great!


----------



## Suzwhat

Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this



Beautiful bag!  The taupe is really calling my name.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990



This bag looks great PTB!  I saw some mod shots of it in another thread.  It looks classy and very chic the way you wear it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this




Gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you got a brand new one! I just love that taupe. The track record of the as is Shelbys has been really good.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990




You look great! I love the whole outfit. The bag is perfect with it. Nylon is usually a casual style bag, but not with that outfit IMHO!


----------



## darcy-0702

Ivyshop said:


> Hello ladies !
> 
> I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.



Love the logo lock. I am carrying the taupe right now  The perfect neutral!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Love the logo lock. I am carrying the taupe right now  The perfect neutral!




The taupe is so pretty! I agree, it's the perfect neutral! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm trying to catch up with all the gorgeous stuff posted!   I'll just say 'gorgeous stuff, ladies'!!   I'm still carrying a Coach so no Dooney for me today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.
> 
> Happy New Year!



And the front view...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Love it! Although it's new, it looks like it's already broken in...not distressed but real cuddly.

What a sweetie DH!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fimpagebag said:


> Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Nice!  I love Dooney's nylon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it! Although it's new, it looks like it's already broken in...not distressed but real cuddly.
> 
> What a sweetie DH!



Thank you, Glitterpixie. I think I have to thank those kindly folk at our local TJMaxx  for my bag's appearance. Nothing breaks in a new bag like cramming it among the other bags on the clearance rack!  :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  I love Dooney's nylon.



I'm looking forward to seeing how it wears, MiaBorsa.  I have only one other nylon bag (Ralph Lauren) and it seems almost flimsy compared to my new Dooney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh! That pretty green DB has me wishing for summer again! You look great!




Thank you girlfriend... The photo does this bag no justice. It's such a carefree bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Fimpagebag said:


> Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!




It's the perfect carefree bag. He did a good job.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Glitterpixie. I think I have to thank those kindly folk at our local TJMaxx  for my bag's appearance. Nothing breaks in a new bag like cramming it among the other bags on the clearance rack!  :giggles:




Lol...


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!




Ot looks great!   Nice gift from your DH!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my new Saffino Hobo.
> View attachment 2845964
> 
> Loving this girl!


 Looks great on you!  Love the color!



Ivyshop said:


> Hello ladies !
> I am new to this forum, the hobo that I currently carry is lock hobo from qvc.





Ivyshop said:


> Here the pick sorry I am new with this


Welcome to the forum!  Your bags are gorgeous - congrats!  

I really love the look of this bag.  The more pictures I see, the more tempted I am to order one even though I'm not really a hobo bag kind of girl.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Rocked my Nylon Smith Bag today in Green... No one does Nylon like Dooney. Rocked her with a green shirt, brown blazer and boots and khaki pants. Casual today... Sorry for the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846990


 
Nylon Smith looks great on you!  You always take great pictures - love them all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fimpagebag said:


> Today's Dooney is a New Year's Eve gift from my DH. My burgundy Nylon Pocket Shopper. It's not one I would have chosen for myself, but I'm glad he did! It's amazingly lightweight and I know I'll get tons of use out of it. I love how it's two sides gives it two different looks.
> 
> Happy New Year!


 
What a great New Year's Eve gift!  I love the contrast of the burgundy with the trim.  Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.




Beautiful and so classic Dooney!! I own this in Dark Brown... Such a beautiful shot of her. Happy New Year GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.




So classic and pretty! Happy New Year


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful and so classic Dooney!! I own this in Dark Brown... Such a beautiful shot of her. Happy New Year GF!


  No matter how many new styles they bring, the classics will always be "Dooney" to me.      I'd love to see your brown one.   Happy New Year to you, too!   




Twoboyz said:


> So classic and pretty! Happy New Year


 Thanks TB!   Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.



It's always nice to celebrate the New Year with an old friend! She's beautiful!  I want a friend like her!


----------



## alansgail

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.


LOVE this bag, such a beauty!! Lucky you!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.


I sure like that bag! I just got mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.


 
Very nice!!  I love when you go closet diving.  What is the bag style name?  Since I'm fairly new to Dooney, I'm not familiar with some of the older styles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I sure like that bag! I just got mine.


 
Beautiful!  Are both bags yours?


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Are both bags yours?


Yes they are. I have another one coming soon. Teton, tricolor drawstring with the top that goes over the drawstring, so pretty.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.



An old friend is the best kind of friend. Warm and comforting! Pretty, pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> No matter how many new styles they bring, the classics will always be "Dooney" to me.      I'd love to see your brown one.   Happy New Year to you, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB!   Happy New Year my friend.




MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown
> 
> View attachment 2848816


Gorgeous. We have at least two vintage bags that are the same.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!!  I love when you go closet diving.  What is the bag style name?  Since I'm fairly new to Dooney, I'm not familiar with some of the older styles.



Thanks!  My bag is part of the Commemorative Collection; it's the Classic Satchel in All Weather leather.  It is not a vintage bag, but is still offered on the Dooney website...  http://www.dooney.com/search?q=all weather leather 

I have owned my bag 3 or 4 years and I have a navy blue satchel that is the same style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It's always nice to celebrate the New Year with an old friend! She's beautiful!  I want a friend like her!


Thanks, girl.  She comes in red.  




alansgail said:


> LOVE this bag, such a beauty!! Lucky you!


Thanks.




Trudysmom said:


> I sure like that bag! I just got mine.


 Thanks.  Yours are vintage; mine isn't.  




Glitter_pixie said:


> An old friend is the best kind of friend. Warm and comforting! Pretty, pretty!


 You are so right, GP.  Thanks.




PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown
> 
> View attachment 2848816


   She's fantastic, PTB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  She comes in red.



I know!  I went to Dooney.com right after I posted my reply!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown
> 
> View attachment 2848816




BEAUTIFUL!  As a satchel girl, I need to own this one! (In red of course! )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  My bag is part of the Commemorative Collection; it's the Classic Satchel in All Weather leather.  It is not a vintage bag, but is still offered on the Dooney website...  http://www.dooney.com/search?q=all weather leather
> 
> I have owned my bag 3 or 4 years and I have a navy blue satchel that is the same style.



Thanks so much!  I love learning about the different bag styles. Now to check out the link......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  As a satchel girl, I need to own this one! (In red of course! )




Thank you gf... Ooooh, red would be stunning!! &#128525;&#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Yes they are. I have another one coming soon. Teton, tricolor drawstring with the top that goes over the drawstring, so pretty.


 
Ohhh, can't wait to see that one, too!  I love all the pictures!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love those satchels ladies.   I have an Ivory and a Palamino from that collection.   I've also gotten a navy, black, wine, and brown in the same satchel shape and size,  but from different Dooney pebbled leather collections.  But those don't compare in quality and detail to the AWL classic versions.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you gf... Ooooh, red would be stunning!! &#128525;&#128515;




I love the classic look of it in brown but you know me and red! 

One question? Does it have feet on the bottom?  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> One question? Does it have feet on the bottom?  Thanks!



Nope.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope.



Thanks Sarah!  I didn't think so.  It's so pretty I can overlook that!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:

My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.


----------



## alansgail

Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.


 
Why not, the boots are pretty too! Eva looks good with them!


----------



## MaryBel

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!


 
So pretty!


----------



## alansgail

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


Thx Marybel, she makes me happy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!



Beautiful! Love the roses. So pretty...


----------



## southernbelle82

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.




Love the bag! But the boots look super warm and comfy!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

MaryBel said:


> Why not, the boots are pretty too! Eva looks good with them!



Thank you, Marybel. I love the Eva. As for the boots, my Bare Traps keep even the coldest feet comfy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle82 said:


> Love the bag! But the boots look super warm and comfy!!!



Thank you, Southernbelle.  The boots are a brand called Bare Traps. Essential gear for Western New York winters!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown
> 
> View attachment 2848816




Beautiful picture.


----------



## southernbelle82

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Southernbelle.  The boots are a brand called Bare Traps. Essential gear for Western New York winters!




Oh well, I wouldn't know anything about that brand since I live in south MS. The warmest boots I wear are Uggs!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I know!  I went to Dooney.com right after I posted my reply!




The red is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.




I like the boots too. With the bag the whole outfit is cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!




So pretty... Enjoy shopping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Marybel. I love the Eva. As for the boots, my Bare Traps keep even the coldest feet comfy!



Cute bag and I love BareTraps.  I have a couple of pairs from QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!


Cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Marybel. I love the Eva. As for the boots, my Bare Traps keep even the coldest feet comfy!


 
I love boots, especially like the kind you are wearing. Nothing better than keeping your feet warm in cold weather. I have a pair that looks a lot like yours but I think mine are White Mountain. They were pretty useful when we lived in MN.


----------



## hopi

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!



alansgail
Such a beautiful picture of the bag, the florals come alive.


----------



## hopi

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.



I feel the cold, 
cute bag!!


----------



## alansgail

Wow, thank so much ladies, I must say this has to be one of THE friendliest bag forums! Everyone is so nice...........


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the classic look of it in brown but you know me and red!
> 
> 
> 
> One question? Does it have feet on the bottom?  Thanks!




&#128515;

No feet!!! &#128553;&#128553; That's the only downfall


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.



Ha! I didn't notice the boots until you said "don't look at the boots!" because I was admiring that sweet little shopper.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!



Perfectly pretty...lovely to see flowers!


----------



## katiel00

Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#128516;


----------



## BagsOfLuv

Today I'm carrying my Dooney and Bourke Toledo medium mail satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't look at the boots, look at *the bag.*  :giggles:
> 
> My Dooney small Eva Shopper in brown T'moro.


 
But, I love your boots!  I also love how well they go with your Miss Eva.  Looks great on you!




alansgail said:


> Today will be a shopping day so naturally I'll be taking my new shoppers tote!


 
Love!  Hope you had fun shoppping!

Every time I see this pattern in the navy, it makes me want this bag as well.  Either this style or the satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

katiel00 said:


> Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849764


 
Absolutely stunning!  Excellent way to venture back to Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Katie:*  that looks like a beautiful Florentine leather double pocket satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

katiel00 said:


> Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849764



Gorgeous pocket satchel, Katie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagsOfLuv said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dooney and Bourke Toledo medium mail satchel.



Love the mail satchel!   I have it in black.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222


It looks great, nice pouches inside all lined up.


----------



## katiel00

Thank you for the kind words and the info! I was lucky enough to get three D&B for Christmas so i'll be sure to post them. One's a leather hobo and the other one is the 'croc' leather/light gray shoulder bag. I find the leather heavier than my other bags I own but it doesn't bother me


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222


Dang if that isn't the prettiest bag! I was so sorry and sad to have to ship mine back...it was competing with a LV cabas mezzo and the mezzo won that fight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222



Absolutely STUNNING.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!


Very pretty!


----------



## HarliRexx

katiel00 said:


> Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849764




So pretty! This is one of my favorite Dooney styles ever!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

katiel00 said:


> Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849764



I'm loving this one, too. It's perfect. Very nice photo.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> It looks great, nice pouches inside all lined up.



Thanks Trudysmom! Those pouches start out all lined up and believe it or not, stay that way pretty much, unless I stupidly drop my phone inside... Then it's one big upheaval! 



alansgail said:


> Dang if that isn't the prettiest bag! I was so sorry and sad to have to ship mine back...it was competing with a LV cabas mezzo and the mezzo won that fight!



Alansgal, maybe if it's true love and you let it go, it'll come back to you! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely STUNNING.



Thanks, MiaBorsa! I feel the same way about it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!



I really like it in Marine.  I bought this bag for my daughter in the bone color but it was much lighter in person. I returned it for her since she was afraid to own a light-colored bag. I would have kept it for myself but found it too big for me as a shoulder/ crossbody. Does the size work for you?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> I really like it in Marine.  I bought this bag for my daughter in the bone color but it was much lighter in person. I returned it for her since she was afraid to own a light-colored bag. I would have kept it for myself but found it too big for me as a shoulder/ crossbody. Does the size work for you?



Yes, it's a perfect size for me.  I don't do crossbody, so it's strictly a shoulder bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222


Very pretty!  I really love the dark brown.

Quick question - how does the bag feel?  In the pictures it looks very shiny - does it feel plastic-y?  I've considered the satchel in this, but was hesitating about whether or not the bag would feel like plastic. TIA



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!


 
Love!  Marine is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  I really love the dark brown.
> 
> Quick question - how does the bag feel?  In the pictures it looks very shiny - does it feel plastic-y?  I've considered the satchel in this, but was hesitating about whether or not the bag would feel like plastic. TIA



This is hard to answer. It feels like coated canvas, and I can feel a little grittiness when I lightly stroke it with my fingers. My DH thinks it feels like coated canvas, too. It's very squeezable and huggable. However, I would advise you to see it IRL for yourself just to be sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

katiel00 said:


> Not sure what style this one is but I've just ventured back to D&B and I'm loving the leather bags &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849764




Welcome back to Dooney! It's a great one to come back with. I believe it's the Florentine Satchel with Pockets? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Dooney's leather is definitely amazing.


----------



## Twoboyz

BagsOfLuv said:


> Today I'm carrying my Dooney and Bourke Toledo medium mail satchel.




Your lovely New Years bag...so pretty. I love toledo in the color natural.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222




Looks beautiful inside and out. I love all your pretty pouches. This bag is definitely getting rave reviews.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I feel like I need to salute that bag! That bag is so pretty! Even marine looks great in your kitchen!  I can't wait until tomorrow for my satchel to arrive!


----------



## Twoboyz

katiel00 said:


> Thank you for the kind words and the info! I was lucky enough to get three D&B for Christmas so i'll be sure to post them. One's a leather hobo and the other one is the 'croc' leather/light gray shoulder bag. I find the leather heavier than my other bags I own but it doesn't bother me




Looks like you've got a great collection of Dooney's started. Anytime you feel like sharing, we'd love to see pictures.


----------



## katiel00

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like you've got a great collection of Dooney's started. Anytime you feel like sharing, we'd love to see pictures.




Thank you Twoboyz! When I return home from dog/house sitting duties I'll be sure to post!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is hard to answer. It feels like coated canvas, and I can feel a little grittiness when I lightly stroke it with my fingers. My DH thinks it feels like coated canvas, too. It's very squeezable and huggable. However, I would advise you to see it IRL for yourself just to be sure.




Thanks that helps. I don't mind coated canvas, but don't care for a plastic feel to my bags. I may give one a go and see how it works for me. Thanks again.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get some groceries. 
Chestnut Bristol is all ready to roll.


----------



## alansgail

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks that helps. I don't mind coated canvas, but don't care for a plastic feel to my bags. I may give one a go and see how it works for me. Thanks again.


Hi NutsAboutCoach, hope you don't mind if I give my opinion on the coated canvas! I've had a coated canvas 1975 Dooney satchel since last Mother's Day and have used it a lot since then...the material gets more pliable and squishy as you use it. It's an extremely durable product. 
I also had the Hampshire for a couple of days and sent it back because I kept another bag instead. The only ding I would give Dooney's coated canvas is the fact that it does have a 'sheen' to it. 
I would prefer the matte finish (the type you see on LV's canvas) but that's just personal preference talking.
I guess I've never felt that my bag looked or felt "plastic" but again you may interpret that differently after you see the bag.
On the up side, they are pretty much indestructible so if you want a durable bag that you don't have to worry about, this is your bag!!!!
Oh, and one other feature of Dooney's coated canvas bags is the 'saffiano' like texture that is also present over the coated canvas.....it's not only coated but there is that added texture on top of it.
Good luck and have fun deciding!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> Chestnut Bristol is all ready to roll.
> View attachment 2851073
> 
> View attachment 2851074




Gorgeous....just gorgeous! You get groceries in style!


----------



## HarliRexx

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome back to Dooney! It's a great one to come back with. I believe it's the Florentine Satchel with Pockets? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Dooney's leather is definitely amazing.




Yes, that's what it's called.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> Chestnut Bristol is all ready to roll.
> View attachment 2851073
> 
> View attachment 2851074




Chestnut is so elegant,love Bristol.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I feel like I need to salute that bag! That bag is so pretty! Even marine looks great in your kitchen!  I can't wait until tomorrow for my satchel to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> Snowy and icy weather here and had to venture out to get chicken and duck feed. I took my Sutton Hampshire, loaded to bear with me. I even stashed Bella's dog collar and leash inside it since she came along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 2850221
> View attachment 2850222



Pretty!!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Here's mine in Dark Brown
> 
> View attachment 2848816



Pretty as a picture
Twins in Ivory and one of the bags I can't let go.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Starting out the New Year with an Old Friend.



Oh you still have yours............ and I thought you were fickle
LOVE this bag and your picture.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

alansgail said:


> Hi NutsAboutCoach, hope you don't mind if I give my opinion on the coated canvas! I've had a coated canvas 1975 Dooney satchel since last Mother's Day and have used it a lot since then...the material gets more pliable and squishy as you use it. It's an extremely durable product.
> I also had the Hampshire for a couple of days and sent it back because I kept another bag instead. The only ding I would give Dooney's coated canvas is the fact that it does have a 'sheen' to it.
> I would prefer the matte finish (the type you see on LV's canvas) but that's just personal preference talking.
> I guess I've never felt that my bag looked or felt "plastic" but again you may interpret that differently after you see the bag.
> On the up side, they are pretty much indestructible so if you want a durable bag that you don't have to worry about, this is your bag!!!!
> Oh, and one other feature of Dooney's coated canvas bags is the 'saffiano' like texture that is also present over the coated canvas.....it's not only coated but there is that added texture on top of it.
> Good luck and have fun deciding!!




I don't mind at all!  That was very helpful. I think you nailed it when you mentioned the 'sheen'. I think that's what was making me think it might be plastic-y. 

I do like the satchel in this and just may take a chance on it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## POW

Nice, these bags last forever


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't mind at all!  That was very helpful. I think you nailed it when you mentioned the 'sheen'. I think that's what was making me think it might be plastic-y.
> 
> I do like the satchel in this and just may take a chance on it.
> 
> Thanks again!



NAC, I have the older version and adore this bag, can't bring myself to part with it or that new Sutton with the green would be mine. She is a bad weather girl and holds up beautifully, I love the slight sheen.  It does not seem plasticy to me so It's all perception.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying my marine saddlebag today.   Love!!




Gorgeous girlfriend!!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't mind at all!  That was very helpful. I think you nailed it when you mentioned the 'sheen'. I think that's what was making me think it might be plastic-y.
> 
> I do like the satchel in this and just may take a chance on it.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
GF, one thing that has not been mentioned about the coated cotton bags is that the texture and shine varies by collection. For example, the current 1975 siggy Sutton collection has both the texture and shine, the cabbage rose, chevron, Americana, Eva, etc have a different texture, looks more like a pebbled leather and it doesn't shine at all. There were older coated cotton collections that have a different texture, kind of smooth and a bit shiny but not so much. The plaid collection was like this.


----------



## alansgail

hopi said:


> NAC, I have the older version and adore this bag, can't bring myself to part with it or that new Sutton with the green would be mine. She is a bad weather girl and holds up beautifully, I love the slight sheen.  It does not seem plasticy to me so It's all perception.


hopi, we're twins!!!! That's the bag that I have as well and do love it.


----------



## alansgail

MaryBel said:


> GF, one thing that has not been mentioned about the coated cotton bags is that the texture and shine varies by collection. For example, the current 1975 siggy Sutton collection has both the texture and shine, the cabbage rose, chevron, Americana, Eva, etc have a different texture, looks more like a pebbled leather and it doesn't shine at all. There were older coated cotton collections that have a different texture, kind of smooth and a bit shiny but not so much. The plaid collection was like this.


This is a great point MaryBel and one I hadn't really thought about. I have the siggy satchel (1975) and I also have the coated cotton cabbage rose shopper. The finishes on both are very different. 
I PREFER the matte of the cabbage rose but don't mind the sheen on the siggy satchel....guess I'm just easy to please?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> Hi NutsAboutCoach, hope you don't mind if I give my opinion on the coated canvas! I've had a coated canvas 1975 Dooney satchel since last Mother's Day and have used it a lot since then...the material gets more pliable and squishy as you use it. It's an extremely durable product.
> I also had the Hampshire for a couple of days and sent it back because I kept another bag instead. The only ding I would give Dooney's coated canvas is the fact that it does have a 'sheen' to it.
> I would prefer the matte finish (the type you see on LV's canvas) but that's just personal preference talking.
> I guess I've never felt that my bag looked or felt "plastic" but again you may interpret that differently after you see the bag.
> On the up side, they are pretty much indestructible so if you want a durable bag that you don't have to worry about, this is your bag!!!!
> Oh, and one other feature of Dooney's coated canvas bags is the 'saffiano' like texture that is also present over the coated canvas.....it's not only coated but there is that added texture on top of it.
> Good luck and have fun deciding!!



Very good analysis between LV and Dooney's canvas.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> NAC, I have the older version and adore this bag, can't bring myself to part with it or that new Sutton with the green would be mine. She is a bad weather girl and holds up beautifully, I love the slight sheen.  It does not seem plasticy to me so It's all perception.



That's a good looking bag. I prefer your older version to the new, mainly because of the leather corner blocks at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> Chestnut Bristol is all ready to roll.
> View attachment 2851073
> 
> View attachment 2851074



Looking good!


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a good looking bag. I prefer your older version to the new, mainly because of the leather corner blocks at the bottom of the bag.


Interesting observation Glitter about the vachetta leather on the 4 corners.....either version, it's a gorgeous bag! There is a tiny bit of maintenance with the vachetta but it's very minimal. I check my corners every week or so to see if there is any smudging or dirt, and if there is I clean with a bit of my apple cleaner. My bag has a lovely patina to it by now that I love and I think if you clean it intermittently to keep the really bad stains away this bag will look good for years and years.....love it!
I don't baby my bag either, I toss it on the seat of my car and <gasp> when I'm desperate even set it down on countertops............still looks purty!


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very good analysis between LV and Dooney's canvas.


Thanks Glitter, you're sweet for saying that


----------



## Trudysmom

First time for my "new" doctor's bag to go out.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> First time for my "new" doctor's bag to go out.




Love it!


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> First time for my "new" doctor's bag to go out.


Wow, I always love the look of this particular bag......is it comfy to carry? Looks like it may be heavy so I'd love some feedback


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
s


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier.
> View attachment 2851918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> View attachment 2851919


I love my Red Flo satchel. Your bone color is great. Love the bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> Wow, I always love the look of this particular bag......is it comfy to carry? Looks like it may be heavy so I'd love some feedback


I guess it is a bit heavy, hard to say. I love all of my Florentine bags and they are heavier, my Buckley is pretty heavy, but none of that bothers me. 

The Doctor's bag isn't light like some bags are, lots of leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier.
> View attachment 2851918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> View attachment 2851919




Just a big bundle of creamy goodness all wrapped up in a pretty package. Can you tell  missing my dairy yet?  Lol. Happy Monday and may your first day back be as painless as can be.


----------



## Twoboyz

I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier.
> View attachment 2851918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> View attachment 2851919


  Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096



She's perfect for a cold day, TB.   So pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096


A lovely bag and photo.


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> I guess it is a bit heavy, hard to say. I love all of my Florentine bags and they are heavier, my Buckley is pretty heavy, but none of that bothers me.
> 
> The Doctor's bag isn't light like some bags are, lots of leather.


Thanks for the feedback, as pretty as they are I just can't (don't want to) do the heavier leather bags anymore. I don't mind doing a smaller cross body or shoulder style just no the bigger satchels......sure looks great on you though!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  what a beautiful color that bone Flo is.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096


Pretty color


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for the comments on the ostrich Chelsea everyone.  I enjoyed carrying her today


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Red Flo satchel. Your bone color is great. Love the bag.




Thanks!! Red Flo is on my wish list too.  I love the ones I see posted here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Just a big bundle of creamy goodness all wrapped up in a pretty package. Can you tell  missing my dairy yet?  Lol. Happy Monday and may your first day back be as painless as can be.




I love how you phrased that!  Thank you!  It was a relatively painless return to the worn routine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096




I love everything about this picture. Gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!




Thanks!  Me too. I love how warm this color looks. And I usually stay away from light colors. I get nervous about color transfer.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love everything about this picture. Gorgeous.




Thanks NAC!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096




What a beauty TB!!! Love her accessory. &#128515;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier.
> View attachment 2851918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> View attachment 2851919



Oh my gosh. You look so elegant. That bone flo is perfect with your outfit. Very classy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096



I've not been a fan of the ostrich leather but this bag may have changed my mind. She is sooo beautiful! The color seems a bluish gray, very cool and fairy like. The black trim makes it very striking. 

Seeing this made my Monday a little bit better.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it!



that's a gorgeous bag glitterpixie.   enjoy!!


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holiday is over, and it's back to work today. Bone Flo will help make that a bit easier.
> View attachment 2851918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> View attachment 2851919


Beautiful.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had this girl out for awhile so I thought I'd grab her to pair with my big puffy down coat and black boots. It's a sunny -3 today with a -19 windchill! Looking at this warms me up. Chelsea Shopper in gray ostrich with black trim. Happy Monday everyone
> View attachment 2852096


I love the bag and scarf combo. The colors compliment each other.

I can do with out the cold weather. It's 30 degrees here and it is BRUTAL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh my gosh. You look so elegant. That bone flo is perfect with your outfit. Very classy!




Thank you so much!  I've never been called elegant before.  I  kind of like that!





macde90 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!  Flo in any color is gorgeous, isn't she?


----------



## southernbelle82

still using little miss Lexi! Love, love, love her!!! I think I want another color in her as well!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SB:*  beautiful handbag, beautiful flowers.  Maybe spring is coming.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a beauty TB!!! Love her accessory. &#128515;



Thanks Pcan! That scarf couldn't have been more perfect for the bag. Funny how I'd never put them together until now. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> I've not been a fan of the ostrich leather but this bag may have changed my mind. She is sooo beautiful! The color seems a bluish gray, very cool and fairy like. The black trim makes it very striking.
> 
> Seeing this made my Monday a little bit better.



Thanks Glitter_pixie! What a sweet thing to say. I think it might be coming off a little bluer in the picture but I thought it looked cool.  It was a beautiful sunshiny day finally. 
I had never thought of getting an ostrich.  This was one of the bags that surprised me at the outlet one day.  I like the chestnut colored ones too, but this grey and black combination was so striking to me.  I'm definitely going to carry her more. 



macde90 said:


> I love the bag and scarf combo. The colors compliment each other.
> 
> I can do with out the cold weather. It's 30 degrees here and it is BRUTAL!



Hahaha, I wish it was 30! Tonight is going to be bad again. Our school is closed tomorrow and others in the area are getting their notifications too.  Thanks for the compliments on the bag and scarf.  I didn't even think it would go so well.  I just grabbed the bag and a scarf I had worn the other day and out the door I went.  Then when I placed the scarf on the bag in the car....it was perfect!  Stay warm!


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2853133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still using little miss Lexi! Love, love, love her!!! I think I want another color in her as well!



Love her and the picture as well SB! It's such a nice refreshing change to what I've been looking at out the window lately.  It's making me long for spring...... I hope you can find another color soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love how you phrased that!  Thank you!  It was a relatively painless return to the worn routine.



Thanks NAC....it's just what came to mind when I looked at that bag.. so pretty


----------



## Punkie

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2853133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still using little miss Lexi! Love, love, love her!!! I think I want another color in her as well!



I just love this in the hot pink. Gorgeous !


----------



## Glitter_pixie

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2853133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still using little miss Lexi! Love, love, love her!!! I think I want another color in her as well!



Ohhhh, don't tempt me! I have enough totes in my bag collection. She is so pretty! Don't you love using warm, springy colored bags in the winter time? I do. I like to think our "pop of color" bags are the winter time flowers.


----------



## southernbelle82

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ohhhh, don't tempt me! I have enough totes in my bag collection. She is so pretty! Don't you love using warm, springy colored bags in the winter time? I do. I like to think our "pop of color" bags are the winter time flowers.




That's a great way to put it glitter!!! I almost always carry a colored bag, like you said, I like that extra pop of color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009



I LOVE this pic!  It looks like an ad for Dooney.  Your bag is beautiful and I love her with your boots!

Stay warm!


----------



## southernbelle82

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009




Love this pic!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this pic!  It looks like an ad for Dooney.  Your bag is beautiful and I love her with your boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm!




Thanks RN! I had my marine flo all loaded up, but I had to switch to crimson because of this outfit. I figured I had to do something different than the passenger seat photo! Lol it's a cold one today again! The schools are closed.


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> Love this pic!!!




Thanks SBelle! Just taking it easy in a very quiet office.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009



Cute pic!  Flo looks great with your boots.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I had my marine flo all loaded up, but I had to switch to crimson because of this outfit. I *figured I had to do something different than the passenger seat photo! Lol *it's a cold one today again! The schools are closed.





You know it's cold when the schools are closed!

Be safe!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009


Great picture, love the bag and boots.


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2853133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still using little miss Lexi! Love, love, love her!!! I think I want another color in her as well!


 
She is so pretty!
Love your pic too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009


 


Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I had my marine flo all loaded up, but I had to switch to crimson because of this outfit. I figured I had to do something different than the passenger seat photo! Lol it's a cold one today again! The schools are closed.


 
Love your pic GF! the outfit looks awesome!
Makes me wanna change out of my loungewear - fancy name for PJs  and into my nice stuff, but I don't have the energy. I had so much trouble even getting up. 


Wow, it's cold over there. I kind of forget is winter since it's not so cold here. I was surprised how cold it was when I was looking the overnight temps last night for Chicago and Minneapolis. Minneapolis was -14. I wonder is the schools are closed there, I don't remember my son not having school because of the cold. I remember they wouldn't take them outside at recess but I think they still had school. I think in MN you only get 'snow days' but no 'it's too cold days' since it would probably be the whole winter


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute pic!  Flo looks great with your boots.




Thanks GF!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You know it's cold when the schools are closed!
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe!




Yes, I was actually surprised. It didn't seem that cold and tomorrow morning is going to be even colder. Now they are counting on another day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Great picture, love the bag and boots.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love your pic GF! the outfit looks awesome!
> Makes me wanna change out of my loungewear - fancy name for PJs  and into my nice stuff, but I don't have the energy. I had so much trouble even getting up.
> 
> 
> Wow, it's cold over there. I kind of forget is winter since it's not so cold here. I was surprised how cold it was when I was looking the overnight temps last night for Chicago and Minneapolis. Minneapolis was -14. I wonder is the schools are closed there, I don't remember my son not having school because of the cold. I remember they wouldn't take them outside at recess but I think they still had school. I think in MN you only get 'snow days' but no 'it's too cold days' since it would probably be the whole winter




Thanks GF! Hey, I was in my loungewear yesterday when I worked from home! Love those days. The only consultation to having to come to the office is fun dress up sometimes...when everything feels like it fits! 

Tell me about it! I don't remember no school for too cold days either. I think it's because there is a warning in effect until Thursday afternoon I think. One district closes and then the rest have to. Where was my son all day? Outside snowboarding! Lol  A warm classroom would have been safer! Glad you're warmer over there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009




That does it!  My next Flo will be a Crimson! TDF gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That does it!  My next Flo will be a Crimson! TDF gorgeous!



Thanks NAC! You will love it. I think it's one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009




So beautiful TB!!! Love this pic. And Miss Crimson Flo is definitely center stage.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 2854487
> 
> I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.




Such a clean looking bag. I love it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 2854487
> 
> I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.



Love!   That is the perfect size tote IMO.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009



Great photo! Those boots, especially resting on the desk (lol) go so well with the gorgeous Crimson Flo.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this pic!  It looks like an ad for Dooney.



It does!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009




Perfection. Gorgeous bag and pic! Good day.


----------



## katiel00

I'm actually carrying this tomorrow. I always get my bags prepped for the next day. For space size I could of used the next size up, but it didn't sit right on me. So everything got crammed in there (from my Speedy 40) so as long as it fits


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 2854487
> 
> I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.




I love this tote! The green suede peeking out against the blue is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

katiel00 said:


> I'm actually carrying this tomorrow. I always get my bags prepped for the next day. For space size I could of used the next size up, but it didn't sit right on me. So everything got crammed in there (from my Speedy 40) so as long as it fits
> 
> View attachment 2854626




Hi Katie, this was high on my wish list for quite awhile. I was waiting for it to get to the outlet and we just never crossed paths. I love that gray Croco! I hope you have fun carrying this beauty tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Perfection. Gorgeous bag and pic! Good day.




Thanks Bobetta! I really loved carrying this one today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> It does!




Thanks Glitter! That is a huge compliment.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great photo! Those boots, especially resting on the desk (lol) go so well with the gorgeous Crimson Flo.




Thanks again Glitter! I love popping the feet up once in awhile and since everyone else stayed home I thought it was the perfect time for it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful TB!!! Love this pic. And Miss Crimson Flo is definitely center stage.




Thanks Pcan! I just love this Crimson bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980


A gorgeous bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a clean looking bag. I love it!!



PTB, that's a good way to describe it. It's a simple tote, no real flashy hardware and perfect for running to the grocery store or stopping by a friend's house. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   That is the perfect size tote IMO.



Thank you! Much easier to carry than its bigger sister the med Russel. I couldn't  imagine the large one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I love this tote! The green suede peeking out against the blue is so pretty.








katiel00 said:


> I'm actually carrying this tomorrow. I always get my bags prepped for the next day. For space size I could of used the next size up, but it didn't sit right on me. So everything got crammed in there (from my Speedy 40) so as long as it fits
> 
> Very pretty! When I worked in the office, I HAD to choose and pack up a bag the night before or I'd run the risk of being late because I couldn't make up my mind which bag to use!
> 
> View attachment 2854626





Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980



<sigh> me, too. I love it.


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, you have some pretty bags out and about! Im finally finding more time to catch up with the forum life


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980



Miss Marine is beautiful TB!  Congrats to her for braving the bitter cold!  And to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 2854487
> 
> I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.



I love Russell!

P.S. I also love your Mod Shot with your Sutton Hampshire!


----------



## Rstar

Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980



I salute your marine!! Navy colors are the new black! How is flo marine compared to pebble grain marine? I feel as though pebble grain marine looks black while flo marine still is closer to navy than black.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, you have some pretty bags out and about! Im finally finding more time to catch up with the forum life




Thanks Nebo! Have missed you around here  I'm glad you're back !


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> A gorgeous bag.




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Miss Marine is beautiful TB!  Congrats to her for braving the bitter cold!  And to you too!




Thanks RN! Unfortunately now we have to brave the blizzard! The forecast changed and its
snowing. I guess I'll get my trusty Target bag out and put a little rain coat on her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> <sigh> me, too. I love it.




Thanks Glitter!


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> I salute your marine!! Navy colors are the new black! How is flo marine compared to pebble grain marine? I feel as though pebble grain marine looks black while flo marine still is closer to navy than black.




Thanks Rstar! I
Can definitely tell this is blue, especially against the red accents. I'm not sure about the pebble grain marine. It looks pretty dark. I have lot seen the satchel in real life, but I might have seen a zip zip satchel. The main difference might be that the pebble grain satchel doesn't have contrast stitching, edging, or contrast zip tape.   Not sure about the zip tape though since I have the red pebble grain satchel and the zip tape is red anyway. I'm not sure if the marine is marine or Dooney's standard red. My red satchel is all red right down to the stitching and zip tape. To me when a bag is all one color like that it has a more formal feel, but that's just how I perceive it. The flo marine has beautiful brown whip stitch on the handles, dark red edging, and dark red zip tape, with Dooneys gold stitching. Sorry for the long rambling answer.  I just wanted to make sure I covered all the details, because next to each other they might look like two very different bags. Both the pebble grain and the flo have a very soft and broken in feel right away which I like.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Unfortunately now we have to brave the blizzard! The forecast changed and its
> snowing. I guess I'll get my trusty Target bag out and put a little rain coat on her.




I realize now when it's raining and I see women carrying a Target, or another plastic bag, and I don't see a handbag, that their handbag is in the plastic bag!  I've seen a few youtube "What's in my bag" videos where a purse "rain coat" is an item in the bag. 

Be safe traveling in the snow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980



So purdy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I realize now when it's raining and I see women carrying a Target, or another plastic bag, and I don't see a handbag, that their handbag is in the plastic bag!  I've seen a few youtube "What's in my bag" videos where a purse "rain coat" is an item in the bag.
> 
> Be safe traveling in the snow!




Haha, you are probably right! Thanks RN. I will try  enjoy your evening.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> So purdy!!!




Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, you are probably right! Thanks RN. I will try * enjoy your evening*.




Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980




Beautiful TB!! She looks broken in already. Did you condition her?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful TB!! She looks broken in already. Did you condition her?




Thanks Pcan! No, I haven't conditioned her because I'm afraid to. I'm not sure about conditioning this florentine that doesn't scratch. It just has that feel like the color is pained on and I'm afraid it will rub off or something. Is that silly? I really want to condition this one and my Crimson because they just look and feel really dry. What do you think? Have you conditioned any of your Flo's that have this texture/feel? I'm sure it will be fine, but I'm just a little Leary.  The nice thing is they are both so nice and smooshy that they have that broken I feel already.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! No, I haven't conditioned her because I'm afraid to. I'm not sure about conditioning this florentine that doesn't scratch. It just has that feel like the color is pained on and I'm afraid it will rub off or something. Is that silly? I really want to condition this one and my Crimson because they just look and feel really dry. What do you think? Have you conditioned any of your Flo's that have this texture/feel? I'm sure it will be fine, but I'm just a little Leary.  The nice thing is they are both so nice and smooshy that they have that broken I feel already.


I do condition some of my old and new Florentines specially here in IL with the winter the leather get really dry. I use weiman leather condition and my bags are fine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! No, I haven't conditioned her because I'm afraid to. I'm not sure about conditioning this florentine that doesn't scratch. It just has that feel like the color is pained on and I'm afraid it will rub off or something. Is that silly? I really want to condition this one and my Crimson because they just look and feel really dry. What do you think? Have you conditioned any of your Flo's that have this texture/feel? I'm sure it will be fine, but I'm just a little Leary.  The nice thing is they are both so nice and smooshy that they have that broken I feel already.




I've conditioned my Salmon Flo. It too has that texture the doesn't scratch. It turned out great. It didn't affect it at all. My Bone Flo is like that too but I haven't conditioned that one yet. I totally see where you are coming from about being a but nervous about it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've conditioned my Salmon Flo. It too has that texture the doesn't scratch. It turned out great. It didn't affect it at all. My Bone Flo is like that too but I haven't conditioned that one yet. I totally see where you are coming from about being a but nervous about it.




Thanks Pcan, I think that's just what I needed. These two just look so dry. I think I'll try the marine one first and see how it goes.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> I do condition some of my old and new Florentines specially here in IL with the winter the leather get really dry. I use weiman leather condition and my bags are fine.




Thanks Ivy. I think I'll try it on the marine.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Ivy. I think I'll try it on the marine.


You are welcome the weiman leather condition target or Walmart sell them


----------



## Twoboyz

I conditioned my marine satchel with Apple conditioner last night and I think it's an improvement overall. It still doesn't have a shine. It's still pretty matte. It seemed to have a sheen when I put it on initially, but then it soaked right in. I think it might have darkened it slightly and given it a richer look. I wonder if this finish will eventually get a shiny patina like the classic colors get, but something tells me it won't. It seems like it will stay matte.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I conditioned my marine satchel with Apple conditioner last night and I think it's an improvement overall. It still doesn't have a shine. It's still pretty matte. It seemed to have a sheen when I put it on initially, but then it soaked right in. I think it might have darkened it slightly and given it a richer look. I wonder if this finish will eventually get a shiny patina like the classic colors get, but something tells me it won't. It seems like it will stay matte.



Glad it turned out good. The texture and shine you are describing is like on my salmon. Conditioned it once, wore it etc and it still looks the same. Doesnt have that shine and polish like  on my taupe or ivy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Glad it turned out good. The texture and shine you are describing is like on my salmon. Conditioned it once, wore it etc and it still looks the same. Doesnt have that shine and polish like  on my taupe or ivy.



Thanks Nebo.  Yes i think it probably is, because that's also how Pcan described her salmon satchel.  It's also like my violet Kingston.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.



Is this the Coffee/Marine color combo?


----------



## Suzwhat

Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.



Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.



Yep, this is the one I'm kinda think I want


----------



## Suzwhat

lurkernomore said:


> I have been carrying her since Saturday, and I do not have a single negative - it is
> I do have to switch out now though because the weather is awful so I need something more rain friendly.



I just saw this!  Glad to see another Tessuta fan.

And thanks to everyone for your compliments.  I'm glad I found this forum!   &#128522;


----------



## Rstar

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Rstar! I
> Can definitely tell this is blue, especially against the red accents. I'm not sure about the pebble grain marine. It looks pretty dark. I have lot seen the satchel in real life, but I might have seen a zip zip satchel. The main difference might be that the pebble grain satchel doesn't have contrast stitching, edging, or contrast zip tape.   Not sure about the zip tape though since I have the red pebble grain satchel and the zip tape is red anyway. I'm not sure if the marine is marine or Dooney's standard red. My red satchel is all red right down to the stitching and zip tape. To me when a bag is all one color like that it has a more formal feel, but that's just how I perceive it. The flo marine has beautiful brown whip stitch on the handles, dark red edging, and dark red zip tape, with Dooneys gold stitching. Sorry for the long rambling answer.  I just wanted to make sure I covered all the details, because next to each other they might look like two very different bags. Both the pebble grain and the flo have a very soft and broken in feel right away which I like.




Thank you so much lady!! I think the contrast stitching can make florentine marine look more navy than pebble grain marine. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.




Beautiful... She looks nice and soft. Love that combo.


----------



## Punkie

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.



What a beautiful bag


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> Is this the Coffee/Marine color combo?




yes! i wear a lot of jeans on the weekend - so the color combo is perfect.



Suzwhat said:


> I just saw this!  Glad to see another Tessuta fan.
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone for your compliments.  I'm glad I found this forum!   &#55357;&#56842;


are we twins?
I love the fact this bag is actually woven, and isn't made to look woven.
and welcome to TPF! it is addicting...and fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.




Beautiful color combination. I love this bag!


----------



## immigratty

two bags today,

Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:







and now Black Priscilla for a night out:


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color combination. I love this bag!



Ditto!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> two bags today,
> 
> Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now Black Priscilla for a night out:




Beautiful bags! It's always fun when you can work two bags into a day. I've not seen the Alto bag before. I hope you had a nice night out.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags! It's always fun when you can work two bags into a day. I've not seen the Alto bag before. I hope you had a nice night out.



thanx so much. I usually try to manage to. haha

that is an older Alto, I've had it for a while.  I tried to have fun, but very difficult in -10 degree weather  haha


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> two bags today,
> 
> Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now Black Priscilla for a night out:





immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I usually try to manage to. haha
> 
> that is an older Alto, I've had it for a while.  I tried to have fun, but very difficult in -10 degree weather  haha



Love your Day and Night bags! Both are beautiful!

I know what you mean about trying to have fun when it's freezing cold. At least you tried. I used to hibernate until Spring.


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your Day and Night bags! Both are beautiful!
> 
> I know what you mean about trying to have when it's freezing cold. At least you tried. I used to hibernate until Spring.



that's the plan from now on. TOOOOO COLLLLDDDDD


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> that's the plan from now on. TOOOOO COLLLLDDDDD


----------



## katiel00

Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I usually try to manage to. haha
> 
> 
> 
> that is an older Alto, I've had it for a while.  I tried to have fun, but very difficult in -10 degree weather  haha




 I hear you there! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487




That's such a cute bag! I love shoulder bags for errands. Thanks for sharing. Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487




Love that color!!! Is it comfy on the shoulder??


----------



## katiel00

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color!!! Is it comfy on the shoulder??




It is comfy but its not a light bag, so I don't pack it too much &#128516;


----------



## RuedeNesle

katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487



Nice hobo!  Looks very roomy.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> two bags today,
> 
> Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now Black Priscilla for a night out:


 Classy bags!



katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487



Gorgeous  color combo. Very nice for casual  outfits.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.



This is such a beauty! I love, love, love the texture and colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> two bags today,
> 
> Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now Black Priscilla for a night out:



Two very lovely structured bags! I hope you had a good time last night.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487



That's a beauty and classy! Makes those errands more fun, no doubt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.  

But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.

This is my "Corner Store Purse"!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.
> 
> But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.
> 
> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!




u should post these on the accessories thread as well. I love love love this key chain. I so regret not purchasing it when I had the chance!!!



Nebo said:


> Classy bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous  color combo. Very nice for casual  outfits.



Thanx Nebo



Glitter_pixie said:


> Two very lovely structured bags! I hope you had a good time last night.



thanx so much


----------



## immigratty

broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!




So cute! I love the red patent. I'm glad you found your perfect little accessory. When you say corner store it brings back childhood memories. We had a little store in our neighborhood that we called the corner store. Years and years ago....


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.




It's beautiful! I know what you mean about the annoying part.  Somehow we find a way to put up with it for the sake of beauty. Lol! I hope you had fun carrying that beauty today.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.


Lovely. I like interesting closures, most bags are zippers now. That is what I love about older bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 2854487
> 
> I carried my small navy Florentine Russel today.


What a pretty bag. Love the color 



katiel00 said:


> I'm actually carrying this tomorrow. I always get my bags prepped for the next day. For space size I could of used the next size up, but it didn't sit right on me. So everything got crammed in there (from my Speedy 40) so as long as it fits
> 
> View attachment 2854626


Very pretty. I've been considering this one. 



Twoboyz said:


> Today I took Miss Marine out with me to brave the cold. She handled it like a true soldier.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 2854980



Oh my, what a gorgeous bag! Another color to add to my list. 



Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> two bags today,
> 
> Natural Alto Gusset Flap during the work day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now Black Priscilla for a night out:


Both bags are very pretty! 



katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487


Very pretty!  That does look like a good bag for running errands. 



RuedeNesle said:


> These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.
> 
> But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.
> 
> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!


Love it!  



immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.


Beautiful!  But I think that would annoy me too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> u should post these on the accessories thread as well. I love love love this key chain. I so regret not purchasing it when I had the chance!!!



Mornin' I! 

 I copied my post in the accessories thread.  Thanks! I love the key chain so much!  I bought it a few years ago just before the 12 Days of Dooney started.  I was going to wait and see if it was going to be reduced one of the days but I just couldn't wait and bought it.  It did go on sale on "Accessories Day" but it sold out quickly.  I'm surprised Dooney didn't bring this back. I would get another if they did.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.



I love your fall color!  I have three orange bags that I carry year round.  It's funny you mention the metal hook because that's what attracted me to this bag also.  I was wondering if it would get annoying and now I know.  But it's still too pretty of bag to never carry.  I'm glad you're able to carry it every now and then!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love it!



Thanks NAC!




NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578



I hope you had a great weekend!  I love the way you start the week!  Bristol is beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend!  I love the way you start the week!  Bristol is beautiful!


 

Thanks, RuedeNesle!  Having a pretty bag to look at while I'm at work does make the day brighter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the grey Bristol...both the style and the color are classy.


*Immigratty*: I understand.  I have a number of flap handbags or handbags with tab closures.  I've learned they drive me crazy.  I'm getting rid of some of them,  but some of the Dooneys I can't part with.  But I think I'll avoid buying those styles in the future, along with drawstring handbags.  No matter how much I love the looks,  they just don't work for me.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578


Love the gray Bristol, so pretty!


----------



## Nebo

RuedeNesle said:


> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!


 So cute



immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.


 Beautiful bag! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578


 Looking nice as always!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a pretty bag. Love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. I've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, what a gorgeous bag! Another color to add to my list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578




Looks great! I love that color! Happy Monday. We thought a little bit alike today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962




Happy Monday!  I'm happy you're loving your bag, she's beautiful!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> So cute



H Nebo!

Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Monday!  I'm happy you're loving your bag, she's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks RN!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  I used mu purple Samba satchel for the first time today.  It's more of a plum color than a purple.  But that aside,  I really liked the handbag... easy to carry and great function for me with the outside pocket.  If it didn't have the lock it would be perfect.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578



Looks great on you!   it!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962



Really great looking bag!  I hope you enjoyed using it!  I like the position of the lock the best on this style of bag as it is not on a pocket.  Oh dear.  Now I have to reconsider this bag again.  I thought I had ruled it out...


----------



## Suzwhat

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  I used mu purple Samba satchel for the first time today.  It's more of a plum color than a purple.  But that aside,  I really liked the handbag... easy to carry and great function for me with the outside pocket.  If it didn't have the lock it would be perfect.



I know what you mean.  The lock has swayed me from getting Sambas, but that is the only thing.  They are great looking.  Glad you like it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Had to go into the office today. I carried my black Saffino hobo and phone case. I really love both of these.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Oops...here's the phone/credit card accessory and a look inside the Hobo.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful! I know what you mean about the annoying part.  Somehow we find a way to put up with it for the sake of beauty. Lol! I hope you had fun carrying that beauty today.



somehow...hahaha but man I was just so annoyed the entire day. I really had to talk myself down, because that closure was one of the prime selling features for the bag with me. 



Trudysmom said:


> Lovely. I like interesting closures, most bags are zippers now. That is what I love about older bags.



I love interesting closures as well. that is what so attracted me to this bag and the priscilla they also have this closure on a few quilt/siggies.  And other interesting type closures found on many older bags, I love them too. many of the newer bags they have come out with are not my thing, I'm still Dooney for life, just don't feel like a lot of newer bags rise to the standard of older ones. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags are very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  But I think that would annoy me too.



thank you, and yes we are on the exact same page. I think the closure is so amazingly gorgeous!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578



talk about beauty. I LOVE the bristol, another regret of mine. whenever I see you guys with your gorgeous bristols out and about. and I love the gray. 




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' I!
> 
> I copied my post in the accessories thread.  Thanks! I love the key chain so much!  I bought it a few years ago just before the 12 Days of Dooney started.  I was going to wait and see if it was going to be reduced one of the days but I just couldn't wait and bought it.  It did go on sale on "Accessories Day" but it sold out quickly.  I'm surprised Dooney didn't bring this back. I would get another if they did.



YESSS so glad you added it, this keychain is one of the best they ever made...my motto is "Never Pay Full Price" which unfortunately many times leads to "You Snooze You Lose" which is exactly wat happened to me with this one.  If it comes back again full price, guess who will be buying TWO of them....THIS GUY!!! [well girl]



RuedeNesle said:


> I love your fall color!  I have three orange bags that I carry year round.  It's funny you mention the metal hook because that's what attracted me to this bag also.  I was wondering if it would get annoying and now I know.  But it's still too pretty of bag to never carry.  I'm glad you're able to carry it every now and then!



thanx so much. and yes, that clasp is so elegant, classy, and timeless. so I have to break it out. but it looks so beautiful sitting in my closet, she makes me forget how annoying she is.  haha



Nebo said:


> So cute
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> Looking nice as always!



Thanx Nebo



Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962



still waiting on the fotos with the entire collection. and you keep teasing us bringing out the pics one bag at a time. lol  I LOVE looking at pics of everyone's collections. but you have every bag I have and love PLUS every bag I wish I had to love PLUS every bag that I didn't know exist, but have now grown to love thanx to you! hahaha



Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to go into the office today. I carried my black Saffino hobo and phone case. I really love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 2860303



BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.
> 
> But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.
> 
> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!



Oh my! I just love all of this!



immigratty said:


> broke out a fall color haha.  Orange Flo Tab Collar Satchel. She always gets so much attention!  Love this bag, but every time I wear it [or my priscilla] I'm reminded of why they sit in my closet for so long between wears. What I loved about these bags is so annoying.  the piece that goes through the metal hook, I think gives them such a classy look, but so annoying when you are going in and out of the purse multiple times. I find myself just leaving it open when I know I'm going to go in my purse a few times within a short period.



Beautiful!
I think we all have a bag that we love the look but not its functionality. I have a dreamy, silky soft Prada that I've probably have used a total of five times, mostly because I don't function right for it! It's so glamorous and I'm just an average kind of girl.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's Monday again!  Gray Bristol gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2859577
> 
> View attachment 2859578


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962



Ugh...sorry to remark on you're lovely bag so late at night but what a beauty to dream upon.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  I used mu purple Samba satchel for the first time today.  It's more of a plum color than a purple.  But that aside,  I really liked the handbag... easy to carry and great function for me with the outside pocket.  If it didn't have the lock it would be perfect.




You don't like the lock?  I like it. I'm glad you like your bag. The purple color is pretty. I'm loving the leather on this bag. I also like how it carries on the shoulder by the long strap. When the bag is open its so easy to reach in and get stuff out, but then I worry about others being able to reach in and get stuff too. Since it's such a shallow bag everything is so easily accessible.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Really great looking bag!  I hope you enjoyed using it!  I like the position of the lock the best on this style of bag as it is not on a pocket.  Oh dear.  Now I have to reconsider this bag again.  I thought I had ruled it out...




Thanks Suz! I really loved carrying it today. I love how easy it is to get things in and out and where it hangs by the strap right by my hip is perfect. It is a bit heavy when I load it all up, but beauty and style outweigh the weight on this one for sure! I hope you do reconsider it. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> still waiting on the fotos with the entire collection. and you keep teasing us bringing out the pics one bag at a time. lol  I LOVE looking at pics of everyone's collections. but you have every bag I have and love PLUS every bag I wish I had to love PLUS every bag that I didn't know exist, but have now grown to love thanx to you! hahaha




Thank you IM!     you have a way with words.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to go into the office today. I carried my black Saffino hobo and phone case. I really love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 2860303




I love this bag and the phone case! I have both of them too


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ugh...sorry to remark on you're lovely bag so late at night but what a beauty to dream upon.




Oh my gosh, please don't apologize. I'm just getting back here myself. Thank you for the very kind words.  This bag did carry like a dream today.


----------



## inlovewbags

Medium Dillen  satchel


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...here's the phone/credit card accessory and a look inside the Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2860305
> View attachment 2860306



Really great looking!  Luv it!


----------



## Suzwhat

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel



Wow!  Luv the color of this bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ugh...sorry to remark on you're lovely bag so late at night but what a beauty to dream upon.



I laughed when I read this because I DID dream of handbag shopping.  I woke up with a start very early and remember my dream clearly.  I've got it bad and that ain't good.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Suz! I really loved carrying it today. I love how easy it is to get things in and out and where it hangs by the strap right by my hip is perfect. It is a bit heavy when I load it all up, but beauty and style outweigh the weight on this one for sure! I hope you do reconsider it. I think you'd like it.



I suppose I will have to check it out in person.  (I say that like it is a huge sacrifice LOL).  I have been a little "afraid" of the lock on these (as well as Logo Lock) thinking it would add too much weight and/or would bug me.  

Who am I kidding?  Resistance is futile...


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel




So cute with the flower charm! Beautiful bag and Great picture.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I suppose I will have to check it out in person.  (I say that like it is a huge sacrifice LOL).  I have been a little "afraid" of the lock on these (as well as Logo Lock) thinking it would add too much weight and/or would bug me.
> 
> Who am I kidding?  Resistance is futile...




Hahaha, I totally get it. Sometimes I feel I am at the mercy of these bags! I'm sure the locks add a little weight, but almost all of my Dooney's feel heavy to me so I can't really tell if this one is any heavier. As far as the logo lock hobo, it doesn't feel that heavy to me and its probably because of the way it's carried, over the shoulder and close to the body.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I laughed when I read this because I DID dream of handbag shopping.  I woke up with a start very early and remember my dream clearly.  I've got it bad and that ain't good.




I'm laughing too because i've done this before too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB, Suz:    *
I resisted the Samba and the Santorini for a long time,  because of the lock.   I loved everything about the small satchel (except the lock).  The leather on the Samba is really nice and I'm partial to exotic leathers like the lizard Santorini.   None of the other styles worked for me.... I think the drawstring is really sharp looking and I also like the look of the belted tote,  but they have the lock too,  so that didn't solve any problems.   Anyway,  when the handbags went on sale for 50% off,  I caved.


*TB:*  enjoy your belted shopper.  It's a good looking handbag and better on the shoulder than the satchel.  Not a factor for me,  since I hand carry,  but important for many others.  That's why I didn't get the belted shopper, the drawstring, or the hobo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  what color is your Samba belted shopper?  Can't tell in the pic, looks like light blue, which I know it's not.   Is it grey or taupe?


BTW,  I had the Samba out in the pouring rain yesterday.  Leather is just fine.  All the water dried up and there are no spots or marks.  I think this will turn out to be a very care-free handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel



I love the bag and the charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...here's the phone/credit card accessory and a look inside the Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2860305
> View attachment 2860306



The more I see this bag, the more I like it!  I love your mod shot posted yesterday evening!  And I'm really tempted to get the phone case. I love how nicely it fits in the pocket of your hobo!


----------



## Trudysmom

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel


Love it! So pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh my! I just love all of this!



Thanks GP!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  what color is your Samba belted shopper?  Can't tell in the pic, looks like light blue, which I know it's not.   Is it grey or taupe?
> 
> 
> BTW,  I had the Samba out in the pouring rain yesterday.  Leather is just fine.  All the water dried up and there are no spots or marks.  I think this will turn out to be a very care-free handbag.




Oh wow, that's great to hear. Thank you for telling me that about the rain. It was snowing a little yesterday and I was a little nervous but no problems with it. My belted shopper is gray with dark brown trim. I'm a little worried about color transfer since it hangs low by my hip. Although right now I wear a long down coat so I don't think that will be a problem, but I worry when it will be In contact with my jeans.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB*:  color transfer is always a potential problems with light colored handbags and dark jeans.  It seems that no matter how often you wash the jeans,  the new dyes they are using can be so saturated as to cause a problem.  Good luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love your Samba, TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...


----------



## MiaBorsa

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel



Gorgeous!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...


 
Pretty! Can't go wrong with classic! Love that shape


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...


Love that bag and shape.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, it's that kind of day. It's me, Crimson Flo, and one more person in my office.
> 
> View attachment 2854009



awesome picture
and bag 
one of my all time fav colors ever


----------



## hopi

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel



beautiful combination of colors
and nice picture


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to go into the office today. I carried my black Saffino hobo and phone case. I really love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 2860303



oooooooooooo
loving this saffiano leather


----------



## hopi

katiel00 said:


> Not the best lighting, but such a great bag for doing errands! (Denim Hobo)
> 
> View attachment 2857487



great bag katie


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> These will probably be the only Dooneys I'll carry for a while.  I really love my PDD RED satchel (YAY! Like Twoboyz said, I'm finally back in RED!  ) and she is going to be my everyday bag for a while.
> 
> But I find myself walking to the one of the stores in our neighborhood almost every day and I love carrying my Venus  coin purse.  I like that I can hook my DB key hook to the ring on the inside, and I can carry it with my keys inside or hanging out.
> 
> This is my "Corner Store Purse"!



Totally under can relate to the low maintainance carry.
I forgot about the Venus'.
She is a very pretty itty bitty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...



I love this satchel! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220



I love the 1975 Signature line! At first I thought it was navy or cobalt until I read your post again.  It's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Totally under can relate to the low maintainance carry.
> I forgot about the Venus'.
> She is a very pretty itty bitty.




Hi Hopi!:kiss:

Thanks!

It's funny because I don't like to fold my paper money so I was just going to use this for cards and coin.  But I love carrying it so much I stopped trippin' over folded bills.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220



Pcan
Love the way she goes with the outfit, looks brand new! The Sigs 75 just keep on looking good.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220



WOW!  Great looking bag and it looks great on you.


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> Marine and coffee Tessuta shopper.




Such a great bag Suz

Had this bag in my cart at the superbargin price and slept on it

Needless to say I don't own one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...




Nice!! It doesn't get any more Dooney than that. &#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> WOW!  Great looking bag and it looks great on you.




Thanks girlfriend!! I almost forgot I has her. It was raining today and thought she would be perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan
> 
> Love the way she goes with the outfit, looks brand new! The Sigs 75 just keep on looking good.




Thank you girlfriend!!! I love the 1975 Sigs too. They stay looking new for years.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the 1975 Signature line! At first I thought it was navy or cobalt until I read your post again.  It's beautiful!




Thank you girlfriend!! Now that I look at it, it does look blue. It's the glare, I think. This is such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962



Nice bag TB, first I am seeing a pic in the pebbled, very pretty.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...



BEAUTIFUL, This is such a classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

IdreamofDooney said:


> Pretty! Can't go wrong with classic! Love that shape





Trudysmom said:


> Love that bag and shape.





RuedeNesle said:


> I love this satchel! Beautiful!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!! It doesn't get any more Dooney than that. &#128525;





hopi said:


> BEAUTIFUL, This is such a classic!



Thanks, everyone.   I should be ashamed to admit it, but she still had her TAGS on, and she's at least 2 years old.  :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220



Love!   I thought she was cobalt!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   I thought she was cobalt!!




It does look like Cobalt in the photo. I noticed that too!

Thank you girlfriend!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I love this bag and the phone case! I have both of them too



Bag twins!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel




Beautiful!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel



Striking bag. I really like the black body against the vachetta leather trim. The bag charm is darling!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Really great looking!  Luv it!





Suzwhat said:


> I laughed when I read this because I DID dream of handbag shopping.  I woke up with a start very early and remember my dream clearly.  I've got it bad and that ain't good.



Thanks Suzwhat! At least it was a happy dream! I think that's so funny! 



RuedeNesle said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I like it!  I love your mod shot posted yesterday evening!  And I'm really tempted to get the phone case. I love how nicely it fits in the pocket of your hobo!



Thanks RuedeNesle! It's really fun to do a mod shot. I love seeing other mods.  I've used the phone case for the last couple of days and it's the perfect size (provided you have a 5S iPhone, smaller or similar).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> oooooooooooo
> loving this saffiano leather


 Thank you, Hopi! She's becoming one of my favorites.



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...



Nothing like digging for buried treasure! Lovely!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220



Wow! PTB, You look FANTASTIC. LOVE the coloring of that sig bag!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone.   I should be ashamed to admit it, but she still had her TAGS on, and she's at least 2 years old.  :shame:



MiaBorsa, don't feel bad! I bought a brand new LV 3 years ago that, other than trying it on a couple times in my house, I NEVER ONCE USED. When I brought it home and tried it on again, I just didn't care for it and was going to return it. Unfortunately due to circumstances beyond my control,  I missed the 15-day return policy deadline (I think now a days LV allows 30-day returns). The bag still looks brand new, and if I ever decide to part with her, I just might get close to what I originally paid for her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you, Hopi! She's becoming one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like digging for buried treasure! Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! PTB, You look FANTASTIC. LOVE the coloring of that sig bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa, don't feel bad! I bought a brand new LV 3 years ago that, other than trying it on a couple times in my house, I NEVER ONCE USED. When I brought it home and tried it on again, I just didn't care for it and was going to return it. Unfortunately due to circumstances beyond my control,  I missed the 15-day return policy deadline (I think now a days LV allows 30-day returns). The bag still looks brand new, and if I ever decide to part with her, I just might get close to what I originally paid for her.




Thank you girlfriend!!! Though I'm not a shoulder bag gal, I really enjoyed carrying her today. I carried her both on the shoulder and by the handles by my side. Wish I can find this style with the Biscuit Trim. I've seen something similar (Leisure Tote), but it has the zip top. I prefer the snap, like this one.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB*:  color transfer is always a potential problems with light colored handbags and dark jeans.  It seems that no matter how often you wash the jeans,  the new dyes they are using can be so saturated as to cause a problem.  Good luck.




Thanks LJ. I guess I have to be conscious of it. I'm so used to having dark colored bags that it was never something to worry about.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love your Samba, TB!




Thanks Sarah!  I love your navy classic satchel and wallet. They are lovely together.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Hopi!:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because I don't like to fold my paper money so I was just going to use this for cards and coin.  But I love carrying it so much I stopped trippin' over folded bills.




Hahaha! What little bills I have are a folded mess as long as I can cram everything into this cute little thing!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220




You look great GF! I didn't even know you had that bag. It's so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Nice bag TB, first I am seeing a pic in the pebbled, very pretty.




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You look great GF! I didn't even know you had that bag. It's so pretty.




Thank you GF!! It was raining today and I wanted something carefree, so I dove into my stash and pulled this one out. I had forgotten I had it too. It's such a comfortable bag and I really enjoyed carrying her. 

And that's coming from a satchel girl &#128513;


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone.   I should be ashamed to admit it, but* she still had her TAGS on*, and she's at least 2 years old.  :shame:




Those are the best dives when you come out with something brand new.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962


 I love this shape. The leather and color are beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...



This is beautiful!  Closet dive more often, I love this!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love this shape. The leather and color are beautiful.




Thanks Nebo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha! What little bills I have are a folded mess as long as I can cram everything into this cute little thing!




  I worked in banking for over 35 years before I moved here.  I have some very anal habits about money.  Bills couldn't be folded and they all have to face the same way. (Not over that one yet!)  My sister loves to taunt me with the last one.  When she gives me money she deliberately puts them going different ways and laughs when she watches me fix them.   (I just wish she would give me money more often, I'd be okay fixing them! )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great! I love that color! Happy Monday. *We thought a little bit alike today. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Here is my carry for today. I'm still getting acquainted with this one, but I have to say I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 2859962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB!  We sure did.  I've looked at those bags a few times.  I like the style.  How do you like yours?  Is it big enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Looks great on you!   it!


Thank you!  I really love Dooney's gray bags.




Glitter_pixie said:


>


Me too!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to go into the office today. I carried my black Saffino hobo and phone case. I really love both of these.
> View attachment 2860303


Love your hobo - so pretty!  What is the flowered bag behind the hobo?  It's cute too.



inlovewbags said:


> Medium Dillen  satchel


Twins!!  This reminds me I should pull mine out soon, too. 




MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Classic satchel in navy...


Beautiful, just beautiful. I love it when you closet dive.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220


 
Beautiful shot!  Love everything about this.  The tote looks great on you and is a perfect compliment to your outfit.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Decided to pull out an ole favorite today... 1975 Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> View attachment 2861220


 
Such a classy look! I may need one of these now!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861926



Baily is Beautiful!  Have fun carrying her!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I love that color! Happy Monday. *We thought a little bit alike today. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB!  We sure did.  I've looked at those bags a few times.  I like the style.  How do you like yours?  Is it big enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving it. I suppose it shows since I'm still carrying it today! I usually switch everyday. I love the sophisticated shape of it and how it hangs at the perfect hip height, but is slender so it doesn't protrude out from the body. The only thing that gets to me a little is the way the zipper closure is. It's a little tedious finding that tab to hold onto to pull the zipper closed. Most of my Dooneys don't have that extended zipper. I tend to leave it open, but then I don't feel very secure because it's a shallow bag and everything is really exposed because it's near the top. If that kind of stuff doesn't bug you then you will love the bag I think. It seems to me very similar to the Borough, and the MK bags that you love. It's not as large inside as I thought, but I would have more space if I ditched my bag organizer and just used pouches. Then I could spread my contents out a little more east west, since it's depth is pretty narrow. I'm really surprised how much I have grown to love his bag, since when I got it I wasn't really
> Sure if it would work for me. I just
> Loved the styling of it so I took a chance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861926




I love that deep red color with the vachetta. That will be so beautiful when it patinas. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I worked in banking for over 35 years before I moved here.  I have some very anal habits about money.  Bills couldn't be folded and they all have to face the same way. (Not over that one yet!)  My sister loves to taunt me with the last one.  When she gives me money she deliberately puts them going different ways and laughs when she watches me fix them.   (I just wish she would give me money more often, I'd be okay fixing them! )




That's funny!  Sisters! I was a teller and then I worked for a short time balancing the ATM 25 years ago. Dang that was a long time ago! I have long gotten over the money facing habits.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny!  Sisters! I was a teller and then* I worked for a short time balancing the ATM 25 years ago. Dang that was a long time ago! *I have long gotten over the money facing habits.



At first I wrote the year I started in banking and it made me feel like I was 150 years old!  So I just wrote over 35 years but it didn't make me feel much younger. 

I honestly don't see myself getting over the facing thing anytime soon.  It's in too deep! I got change from the store this morning and I stepped over to the empty counter so I could face the bills "properly" before I folded them in my Venus coin purse.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  the direction of bills never used to bother me.... but over the last few years I've become very particular and make sure all the bills face in the proper direction and are sorted in value order in my wallet...small to large.  Wonder why I focus on that now?  I have friends who just toss bills in their handbag or put them in a wallet in random value order.  I couldn't live like that.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  the direction of bills never used to bother me.... but over the last few years I've become very particular and make sure all the bills face in the proper direction and are sorted in value order in my wallet...small to large.  Wonder why I focus on that now?  I have friends who just toss bills in their handbag or put them in a wallet in random value order.  I couldn't live like that.




RN and LJ: so you couldn't live like this huh? Lol! I don't really use my cash much so it doesn't really bother me. Sorry, you guys probably just cringed!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Those are the best dives when you come out with something brand new.


 I agree.  




Nebo said:


> This is beautiful!  Closet dive more often, I love this!


 Thanks, Nebo.  I'm trying to shop my closet instead of buying.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  the direction of bills never used to bother me.... but over the last few years I've become very particular and make sure all the bills face in the proper direction and are sorted in value order in my wallet...small to large.  Wonder why I focus on that now?  I have friends who just toss bills in their handbag or put them in a wallet in random value order.  I couldn't live like that.



I like all my bills in value order, too.  It makes it easier to keep up with how much I have.    I don't care if they're folded, but they have to be in order.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I worked in banking for over 35 years before I moved here.  I have some .  Bills couldn't be folded and they all have to face the same way. (Not over that one yet!)  My sister loves to taunt me with the last one.  When she gives me money she deliberately puts them going different ways and laughs when she watches me fix them.   (I just wish she would give me money more often, I'd be okay fixing them! )



Worked at the Federal Reserve Downtown for a summer job right out of high school but never touched any money. In college was a teller and as a cashier.  Totally know the money rules and straighten mine out all the time. That's why I like to carry only credit cards but grew up taught that you should have cash on you at all times for emergency and never use credit.  My how things have changed.  Then wonder why I am conflicted


----------



## MiaBorsa

All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.




Stunning picture,  It really is beautiful to look at!
The colors of your home and the bordeaux just warm my Taurus earth loving heart.


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861926



Glitter 
Such a beautiful gift...... LOVE the color!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.




I love that and it's gorgeous! I often just look at mine too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  the direction of bills never used to bother me.... but over the last few years I've become very particular and make sure all the bills face in the proper direction and are sorted in value order in my wallet...small to large.  Wonder why I focus on that now?  I have friends who just toss bills in their handbag or put them in a wallet in random value order.  I couldn't live like that.



Thank you LJ!  I thought I was going to be alone on this.   Yes, mine are in value order too.



Twoboyz said:


> RN and LJ: so you couldn't live like this huh? Lol! I don't really use my cash much so it doesn't really bother me. Sorry, you guys probably just cringed!
> 
> View attachment 2862047




  Yeah, no I can't do that!  I'm using more cash lately because the corner store charges 40 cents for debit card transactions so I try to keep more bills on hand to avoid the fee.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I like all my bills in value order, too. * It makes it easier to keep up with how much I have.   * I don't care if they're folded, but they have to be in order.



 It does help.  If the first thing I see is a one dollar bill I know I'm in trouble! 



MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!    * I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.
> *





She's beautiful!  At least she's ready to roll when you do leave the house!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> ]*Worked at the Federal Reserve Downtown for a summer job right out of high school *[/B]but never touched any money. In college was a teller and as a cashier.  Totally know the money rules and straighten mine out all the time. *That's why I like to carry only credit cards but grew up taught that you should have cash on you at all times for emergency *and never use credit.  My how things have changed.  Then wonder why I am conflicted




I worked at a bank down from the Fed Reserve, on Jackson across from the Board of Trade!  I worked there for 3 years, then I transferred to a branch on Adams and Wabash. 

I agree with carrying cash for emergencies.  When DH and I picked up our son at SIU about 4 years ago Carbondale was hit with what they called an "inland hurricane". (New to me.) The storm knocked down trees and broke windows in the dorms, and power was out for the area.  Kroger was open but they were only accepting cash because the credit/debit card network was down. And the ATMs were down so you couldn't get cash.  After that DH and I always make sure we take some cash when we travel.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *I worked at a bank down from the Fed Reserve, on Jackson across from the Board of Trade!  I worked there for 3 years, then I transferred to a branch on Adams and Wabash.
> 
> *
> Girl we might have been there at the same time... my mother made us get a full time job the day we graduated and all it took was one month for me to know, thank goodness school started in Sept.  Knew than I would have to get a degree. Those poor ladies were pale as ghosts and never saw the sun.  People would love to go downtown and that was a pain..


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Girl we might have been there at the same time... *my mother made us get a full time job the day we graduated and all it took was one month for me to know, thank goodness school started in Sept.  Knew than I would have to get a degree. *Those poor ladies were pale as ghosts and never saw the sun.  People would love to go downtown and that was a pain..



 

Working downtown was a pain!  I lived in Chicago at the time and I had to take 2 buses and the "L".   And driving was worse because of parking and traffic. I worked downtown from 1980-1984.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.


Love, love this.


RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you LJ!  I thought I was going to be alone on this.   Yes, mine are in value order too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no I can't do that!  I'm using more cash lately because the corner store charges 40 cents for debit card transactions so I try to keep more bills on hand to avoid the fee.



I swear I never have any cash to fold.  I don't know what I did before debit cards.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> *I swear I never have any cash to fold*.  I don't know what I did before debit cards.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> RN and LJ: so you couldn't live like this huh? Lol! I don't really use my cash much so it doesn't really bother me. Sorry, you guys probably just cringed!
> 
> View attachment 2862047



BALLIN!!!!! haha.  but no, I never actually worked at a bank, but my college best friend did, and well, let's just say she beat me into submission. I have to make sure all money is neat, and in the same direction.  If I saw that I would take the money out, fix it, fold it, and put it back in ur wallet [I've actually done that several times before smh]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861926


 


So pretty!  Such a rich color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.


 


Killing me!  That is TDF gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Stunning picture,  It really is beautiful to look at!
> The colors of your home and the bordeaux just warm my Taurus earth loving heart.





Twoboyz said:


> I love that and it's gorgeous! I often just look at mine too.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  At least she's ready to roll when you do leave the house!





IdreamofDooney said:


> Beautiful!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Killing me!  That is TDF gorgeous!




Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (*Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )*





Good call, I love this bag and one day it will be mine!  Beautiful picture Sarah.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Good call, I love this bag and one day it will be mine!  Beautiful picture Sarah.



She's a gorgeous bag, and so lightweight to carry...you need to grab one, hopi!!


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Out early today running errands. Carrying this pebbled leather Bailey beauty with me today. She's a gift from the holidays and today is the first day I have used her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861926



Beautiful color! I have it in navy. But, shouldnt it be in coated canvas, not pebbled leather? Or do they make them in both?


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.



Its beautiful darling. That and that new Sydney. Gorgeous bags!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )


 Lovely! I love the signature print


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a gorgeous bag, and so lightweight to carry...*you need to grab one, hopi!!*





STOP!
Not till Ms TMoroBiscuit wears out and Sydney goes at  50% off.

Must I remind you my twin's name is Deb and every time I get a get a signature bag she says it has her name on it and Thank You.
Really have to keep track of her, when I go out of town and she want to upset me she will say she is in my closets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )




Good for you!  She was just too pretty to send back.  have fun shopping.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love your hobo - so pretty!  What is the flowered bag behind the hobo?  It's cute too.



Hi NAC, that's a Fossil Key-Shopper bag. I use it for my work computer. Not only is it cute, it's coated canvas so it's perfect for any kind of weather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )



I saw Sydney at Macys recently.  She is more beautiful IRL!  I'm happy you decided to keep her!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )



Oh good for you! Glad you kept her.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> All the gorgeous crimson satchels lately made me dig out my bordeaux!     I'm not even leaving the house today, but I have something pretty to look at.



Like a bouquet of red roses!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Its beautiful darling. That and that new Sydney. Gorgeous bags!





IdreamofDooney said:


> Lovely! I love the signature print





Twoboyz said:


> Good for you!  She was just too pretty to send back.  have fun shopping.





RuedeNesle said:


> I saw Sydney at Macys recently.  She is more beautiful IRL!  I'm happy you decided to keep her!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh good for you! Glad you kept her.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Like a bouquet of red roses!



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Such a rich color.





Nebo said:


> Beautiful color! I have it in navy. But, shouldnt it be in coated canvas, not pebbled leather? Or do they make them in both?



Thanks NAC and Nebo! 

@Nebo...I had to recheck. She doesn't feel like coated canvas. She feels like bumpy leather; but you're right...it's not pebbled. I'll have to go find the original tag and see what it says.


----------



## Nebo

Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)




So pretty!  I love that sunshine too!  Have fun with BFF.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )


 
This one is on my want to get list.  I love the richness of the brown.  So glad she worked out for you.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)


 Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)


 
Beautiful!!  Have fun with the BFF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)


Gorgeous!  Have fun today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.


----------



## nailgirl70

Carrying the leopard today...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...




Love it!!! And the charm is a perfect match.


----------



## nailgirl70

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it!!! And the charm is a perfect match.



Thanks!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148


 Beautiful blue!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...


 What a pretty bag!  Love how the charm matches!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148




Gorgeous picture! That blue just flows! I hope you enjoyed your lunch on this beautiful Friday


----------



## Twoboyz

nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...




Oooh, that's so cute! I have not seen that style before. I love the charm on there.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......




You are still rocking that bag! So pretty and a great set.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> You are still rocking that bag! So pretty and a great set.



Ever since she arrived, I have been rocking this bag!  I absolutely love it


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!   I have switched to Sydney for a trip to the mall.   (Yeah, I decided to keep her.  )


 
I'm glad you kept her,  she's a beauty!  Plus I love this print,  I'm thinking about slipping into my shopper in that print.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......


 
Just gorgeous!  And this one has pushed me over the edge,  I'm so moving into my bag in this print ,  TODAY!  LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous!  And this one has pushed me over the edge,  I'm so moving into my bag in this print ,  TODAY!  LOL!



LOL.  One day I will be a great enabler......


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)





PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148





nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...





gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......





Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293



Loved looking at all these gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)



Beautiful Nebo!

I hope you had a fun day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148




Happy Friday PTB!

Flo look wonderful!  What a great pic!

I hope you enjoyed IHOP!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...


 

I love leopard handbags, and I love your charm! It reminds me of a Sharif charm.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......


 Love the DB print! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......




Happy Friday GG!

I love the bag and the wallet!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293


 She's looks like a dream too!  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293



Happy Friday TB!

If I was (were? ) in my hobo phase I think this is a bag I'd own.  She's beautiful and I agree with you about the strap drop.  It looks perfect.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took Buckley out for errands.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway 


Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.


Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank 


The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.


Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!


So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.


btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm still carrying my Santorini today. She went with me to Macy's and the SAs there were loving her too!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.


This is lovely!


MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is





MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!



Love the shearling AND the santorini MaryBel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.



Beautiful!  She is a great shopping companion!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is





MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!





MaryBel said:


> I'm still carrying my Santorini today. She went with me to Macy's and the SAs there were loving her too!




Happy Friday MB! 

I wondered where you were!  I know how it is to be too busy at work to focus on anything else.  We know you'll check in when you can.

You have missed some funny conversations!  Thanks for your input on the order of your bills.  It's good to know it's not just bankers who are OCD about money. 

I really love your red shearling saddle bag! 

And your Santorini bag is beautiful!  I can see why she gets so much attention.

I hope you're able to relax this weekend after your busy week!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!


 LOL even guys take a double take on this beauty! So gorgeous! This is on my wish list in the light grey croco fino


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Loved looking at all these gorgeous bags ladies!




Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> She's looks like a dream too!  Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> If I was (were? ) in my hobo phase I think this is a bag I'd own.  She's beautiful and I agree with you about the strap drop.  It looks perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Thank you RN! You have a great weekend too


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.




Gorgeous bag! Makes errands just that much more fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is




What a cozy cuddly bag! The red is gorgeous! I hope It slows down for you soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!




I'm glad you got to have a little fun at the outlet after a tough week. Find anything good? How cool is that? I love when guys appreciate a nice bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you RN! You have a great weekend too



Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293




Such a beautiful bag TB!!! I love any bag in Gray. She looks very comfy with just enough slouch.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love your Santorini drawstring.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148




So BLUE! Love her!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!




Don't you just love it when you get those bag compliments? Very pretty assortment. I especially like the shearling saddle bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.




Oh how I wish the Buckley worked for me! I saw all three colors at the DB outlet and tried on the blue. It just bumped out too far from me. 

At least I can enjoy your awesome green Buckley!


----------



## handbagnovice

nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...



Love it!!!! &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293



Don't know remember seeing this, she's beautiful, love Juliette's and the gray is perfect.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is



This bag is so darling MaryBel and glad you are back!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!



Just love the texture and color of these bags, they really are eye catching - beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148





nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...





Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293





Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.





MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is





MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!




Gorgeous bags, ladies!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...

For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> View attachment 2864986


Looks great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986



She looks great and so do you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful bag TB!!! I love any bag in Gray. She looks very comfy with just enough slouch.




Thanks Pcan! She's perfect and I love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Don't know remember seeing this, she's beautiful, love Juliette's and the gray is perfect.




Thanks Hopi! I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986




She's so lovely and slouchy. You've paired her with a very nice outfit too. Could she look bigger because light colors tend to look bigger than dark colors?


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293




Gorg !!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986




Oh you make that bag look so nice !! I love the way it's slouching now and broken in !


----------



## Vicmarie

First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Gorg !!




Thanks Vickie! I'm still carrying her today


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !



Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !




She's such a beauty! I love this bag too! I know what you mean, it's the perfect fall bag, but it's also the perfect winter bag...and for me it will be a year round bag! Enjoy carrying her today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's so lovely and slouchy. You've paired her with a very nice outfit too. Could she look bigger because light colors tend to look bigger than dark colors?




Thank you TB!! Now that you mention it, that may be it because my Salmon looks a little larger too. Yes, she's slouchy, I think u like it more structured but I still love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !




Soo pretty! You can't go wrong with a Crimson.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love the shearling AND the santorini MaryBel!




Thanks Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> I wondered where you were!  I know how it is to be too busy at work to focus on anything else.  We know you'll check in when you can.
> 
> You have missed some funny conversations!  Thanks for your input on the order of your bills.  It's good to know it's not just bankers who are OCD about money.
> 
> I really love your red shearling saddle bag!
> 
> And your Santorini bag is beautiful!  I can see why she gets so much attention.
> 
> I hope you're able to relax this weekend after your busy week!




Hey GF 
I'm sad I've been missing all the fun in here but hopefully work will start to lighten up so I can spend more time here. 


The funny thing about it is that I thought that everybody does the same. I figured since all the bills are the same color, you have to sort them to prevent mix ups and for easy handling. It would be easier if the bills were different colors.


The red shearling bag is just gorgeous. It think because of how intense the red is in Florentine leather. I'm so glad I picked it up.
And the Santorini is making me love her more every day. Today it work perfectly even with the light rain. No problems at all. Love it!


I'm having a nice slow weekend, catching up on chores. Now I need to go and look for my knitting needles. I just bought some yarn and with this rainy weather, I get into the knitting mood. I'm thinking a new scarf.


----------



## MaryBel

IdreamofDooney said:


> LOL even guys take a double take on this beauty! So gorgeous! This is on my wish list in the light grey croco fino


 
Yep, well some of them. DH did not say a word, but my guess is that he doesn't say anything to avoid 'enabling' me 


Oh, the gray croco is gorgeous! I hope you get it soon.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> What a cozy cuddly bag! The red is gorgeous! I hope It slows down for you soon.


 


Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you got to have a little fun at the outlet after a tough week. Find anything good? How cool is that? I love when guys appreciate a nice bag.


 
Thanks TB!
It seems it's slowing down but not as much as I'd liked to. That's why I had to do the evening run on Thursday. I though is now or later, way later. 


It's surprising to hear guys complementing a bag, but it really shows how a nice bag can gran anybody's attention.


I got a few things, at coach a couple of wallets and other small slgs. Then I headed to Dooney and ended up getting a black saffiano zip zip plus 2 white/black 1975 sig wristlets and the matching coin case. Then I went back to coach and found a gorgeous python borough that came home with me.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love your Santorini drawstring.




Thanks LJ!
It's a really nice bag! I normally don't gravitate towards drawstrings, but I think this bag is changing my favorites. I looooove this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Don't you just love it when you get those bag compliments? Very pretty assortment. I especially like the shearling saddle bag.




Thanks Glitter!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> This bag is so darling MaryBel and glad you are back!


 


hopi said:


> Just love the texture and color of these bags, they really are eye catching - beautiful.


 
Thanks Hopi!
I'm glad to be back too.


I agree, these Santorinis are really nice. Dooney is really stepping up their game! I love it!


----------



## Scooch

Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986


 
Love your flo Pcan!
I'm wishing for something in this color, need to decide on a style!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !




She's so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305




She's so elegant! Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305




Sooo beautiful!!! I think the Taupe is gorgeous in this bag. Wish u had gotten it vs the Grey.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks LJ!
> It's a really nice bag! I normally don't gravitate towards drawstrings, but I think this bag is changing my favorites. I looooove this bag!



*MB:*  I love the look of the drawstring.... so fresh and modern.  And the lizard elevates it to a very sophisticated handbag.   I just can't do the drawstring style... doesn't work for me for oh so many reasons.   But after seeing your Santorini,  I bought the grey and then later on the Bordeaux.  I got the small satchel... that my go to handbag style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305



Gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305



Beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> Miss Ivy is with me today. Going to see our bff)



This is the most divine green color ever! I'm going to have to find myself something in this color before it's no longer available. Love this bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Wow, I have missed so many of these lovely posts. Work is getting in the way...it was much easier during the holiday break to keep up .




nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...



*nailgirl*: This is the first time I've seen this bag. Real pretty and love the bag charm. 



Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293



*TBz*: I keep coming across the Juliette but holding off on buying her. I have so many pretty Dooney bags, and I'm focusing on other brands at the moment, but this girl keeps calling to me and you're gorgeous gal is not making it an easier! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864986



*PTBy*: Very pretty! Maybe it's the light color that makes her look larger?



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#55357;&#56845; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !





Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305



Ah...this is bag porn...all these lovely, lovely bags!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yep, well some of them. DH did not say a word, but my guess is that he doesn't say anything to avoid 'enabling' me
> 
> 
> Oh, the gray croco is gorgeous! I hope you get it soon.



Lol that makes sense! DH compliments my bags and guess what?? I want more!  maybe now if he comments on how much I get I could blame him 

Thank you!! Me too I hope it goes to outlets soon. I'm trying to get in the habit of getting bags from there


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I think the Taupe is gorgeous in this bag. Wish u had gotten it vs the Grey.




I did see your unboxing and review videos! Loved them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow, I have missed so many of these lovely posts. Work is getting in the way...it was much easier during the holiday break to keep up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nailgirl*: This is the first time I've seen this bag. Real pretty and love the bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> *TBz*: I keep coming across the Juliette but holding off on buying her. I have so many pretty Dooney bags, and I'm focusing on other brands at the moment, but this girl keeps calling to me and you're gorgeous gal is not making it an easier!
> 
> 
> 
> *PTBy*: Very pretty! Maybe it's the light color that makes her look larger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...this is bag porn...all these lovely, lovely bags!




Sorry Glitter! Lol. She is a great comfortable bag. Thanks so much


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305




Gorgeous picture Scooch! Twins!


----------



## vanhornink

I was using her


----------



## vanhornink

Ok so now I know how to reply on my phone but how do you insert pics


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148





PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986



A Flo addiction is a good thing
Beauties!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.


----------



## hopi

Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305



Stunning


----------



## hopi

Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.



Fim

It is a  Janine kind of day!!!-


----------



## Fimpagebag

hopi said:


> Fim
> 
> It is a  Janine kind of day!!!-



Thank you, hopi. I thought it might be a Janine, but am sufficiently inexpert that I wasn't sure. I really love this bag and hope to wear her more often now that she's had some needed TLC.

On another note, your Dooneys are amazing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having lunch today at IHOP with Miss Ocean Flo... It was nice to pull her out today.
> 
> View attachment 2864148


Love! Twins!!  Seeing everyone's Ocean Flos, including yours is what inspired me to get one of my own.  Although mine is the smaller size. 



nailgirl70 said:


> Carrying the leopard today...


 What a gorgeous bag.  The fob is the perfect touch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sutton Hampshire with my mk Fulton wallet riding shotgun to school with me this am.......


What a gorgeous combo.  I love this print in the dark brown.  So pretty. 



Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got Juliette Pebble Grain Hobo in gray. This bag carries like a dream! She's got the perfect strap drop, holds a lot, but doesn't look too big.
> 
> View attachment 2864293


So pretty!  I love how this picture accentuates the pebbling on the leather.  




Trudysmom said:


> I took Buckley out for errands.


I love the color combo on this bag.  So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GFs! - well, what's left of it anyway
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long absence but work has been crazy lately and I haven't had much chance to do anything other than work.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny conversations I missed. I too order my bills by value and all of them facing the same way and I don't even have an excuse, I've never worked in a bank
> 
> 
> The only time I'll fold a bill is if I'm just taking my coin purse and know that I need a little cash, I'll throw a 20 (folded so it fits) but when I'm back I take the bills out of the coin purse and put them in the right order in my wallet. I guess I'm a bit OCD with some things.
> 
> 
> Sarah, nice to hear you kept Sydney! She's lovely!
> 
> 
> So since I've been stuck inside I have barely changed bags. I changed from the metallic coach tote to the shearling saddle bag in red on Wednesday for a quick trip to Macy's. Here she is


 What a cute bag!  That red is awesome.  I hope things slow down for you at work, at least so you can breath a bit.



MaryBel said:


> But then it started raining on Thursday and after seeing I wouldn't be able to take the day off today, decided to switch and make an evening visit to the outlet. This went shopping with me.
> 
> btw, the manager (a guy) at the coach outlet loved my Dooney! He asked me what bag it was and then he was really looking at it and complementing on it!


 
Gogeous!  Absolutely gorgeous.  I love that the manager said something about her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986


 
What a great picture! Bone Flo look awesome with your outfit.  Color twins on this one too.  Of course, mine is the smaller size though, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#55357;&#56845; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !


 Awww, you got her!  She's gorgeous! Congrats!  This color is still on my wish list.  



Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305


What a pretty bag!  I love this color with the contrasting leather trim.  



Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.


I love this print in the dark brown.  I just got a Bourdeaux Croco Janine yesterday on sale at Belk.  I love that this style is different from many of the others.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.



Love your Janine, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

NutsAboutCoach said:


> ?...I love this print in the dark brown.  I just got a Bourdeaux Croco Janine yesterday on sale at Belk.  I love that this style is different from many of the others.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!



Have you posted a pic yet, NutsAboutCoach? Your Janine sounds gorgeous!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love your Janine, Fim!



Thank you both! Rather to my surprise, after the past week clearing out closets, I found I have more Dooneys in my collection than my other bags. I have no doubt I'll haul out my "Magnificent 7" on the 24th so we can all watch together!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


She is so pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out with Miss Bone today!! Haven't carried her in several months. I'm in love with her all over again...
> 
> For some reason she looks larger than any of my other Regular Flo's.
> 
> View attachment 2864986





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2865157
> 
> 
> First time carrying my new love !! &#128525; I am so happy I got the small , it is perfect for me ! Have I mentioned I love this bag ?!!! Wish I would have gotten it since the fall !





Scooch said:


> Ms. Shelby shopper in taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865305





Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.





Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training



BEAUTIFUL bags ladies!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training



So beautiful! The color is so rich. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a gorgeous combo.  I love this print in the dark brown.  So pretty.
> 
> 
> So pretty!  I love how this picture accentuates the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo on this bag.  So pretty!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training




Lovely Miss Crimson  happy training!


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.




Janine looks so pretty in the Siggy print.


----------



## elbgrl

Fimpagebag said:


> Not sure the exact style or inception. I purchased it secondhand. Needed a bit of TLC but it's a terrific little workhorse and has an optional  longer strap so I can use it hands free as the circumstances warrant.





Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training



These are both beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training



Gorgeous!  She almost looks plum colored on my monitor.


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training



this color is so amazing, I'll take one of everything FLO in Crimson. beautiful!


----------



## HarliRexx

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training




Twins! I just LOVE this bag and color! One of my fave Dooneys ever.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


 
Sigh......she's gorgeous!  Crimson again.....


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies. Im really happy with her. I hope to add one more double pocket flo to my family.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fimpagebag said:


> Have you posted a pic yet, NutsAboutCoach? Your Janine sounds gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both! Rather to my surprise, after the past week clearing out closets, I found I have more Dooneys in my collection than my other bags. I have no doubt I'll haul out my "Magnificent 7" on the 24th so we can all watch together!




Here you go-this is a couple of pics  from when I got her the other day. Belk had her for 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl.


----------



## Fimpagebag

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go-this is a couple of pics  from when I got her the other day. Belk had her for 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl.
> View attachment 2866740
> 
> View attachment 2866743



Fabulous Janine, NutsAboutCoach! Love croc in that gorgeous color!  Great choice!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I love the look of the drawstring.... *so fresh and modern.  And the lizard elevates it to a very sophisticated handbag*.   I just can't do the drawstring style... doesn't work for me for oh so many reasons.   But after seeing your Santorini,  I bought the grey and then later on the Bordeaux.  I got the small satchel... that my go to handbag style.


 
I agree LJ!
For me the difficult part of the DS is the handling of the DS closure. I prefer zipper closure and because of that, I don't gravitate towards the DS and hence my lack of practice with opening and closing a DS. I want the Bordeaux but maybe in the belted shopper style. I like the satchel too but the small is a bit small for me.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a cute bag!  That red is awesome.  I hope things slow down for you at work, at least so you can breath a bit.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  Absolutely gorgeous.  I love that the manager said something about her.




Thanks GF!
You need a Florentine in red! It's the best red ever!


Yep, it was nice, especially because it was a different brand than the store!


I hope it slows down soon. I'm really working on lower brain capacity. On Saturday, I was doing laundry and I told my 7 yo to bring me his dirty clothes from his 'Hampster' 
He laugh and said "you said hampster' and I was like yeah, so? Then he said ' you mean hamper?' and then I realized the mistake. Now if that doesn't prove my brain is not working anymore I don't know what does!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


 
She's gorgeous Nebo!


----------



## TaterTots

Wearing this little baby today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> You need a Florentine in red! It's the best red ever!
> 
> 
> Yep, it was nice, especially because it was a different brand than the store!
> 
> 
> I hope it slows down soon. I'm really working on lower brain capacity. On Saturday, I was doing laundry and I told my 7 yo to bring me his dirty clothes from his 'Hampster'
> He laugh and said "you said hampster' and I was like yeah, so? Then he said ' you mean hamper?' and then I realized the mistake. Now if that doesn't prove my brain is not working anymore I don't know what does!




 Lol! I'm sorry to laugh, but that's how I feel. I CRS these days! Take it easy MaryBel.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this little baby today.
> View attachment 2866887




Gorgeous bag TaterTots! It's a great picture too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this little baby today.
> View attachment 2866887



Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  the closure on the Nubuck Buckley DS is what kept me from buying that one.  It had short handles,  so the size and shape wouldn't be an issue since I carry handbags in my hand.  But trying out the DS in the store I knew it wasn't for me, no matter how much I loved the handbag.  The Santorini drawstring has a longer shoulder strap rather than handles,  so no matter how sharp it was I left it behind.   
It has taken me a long, long, long time to stop buying handbags I like if I know the style doesn't work for me.   I'm still working my way thru my collection which has a lot of hobos that are not comfortable to carry in my hand.  I can't carry them on my shoulder and I don't find carrying them in the crook of the arm to be comfortable.
I know most love shoulder straps.  Not me.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training


 
LOVE!   So gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  the closure on the Nubuck Buckley DS is what kept me from buying that one.  It had short handles,  so the size and shape wouldn't be an issue since I carry handbags in my hand.  But trying out the DS in the store I knew it wasn't for me, no matter how much I loved the handbag.  The Santorini drawstring has a longer shoulder strap rather than handles,  so no matter how sharp it was I left it behind.
> It has taken me a long, long, long time to stop buying handbags I like if I know the style doesn't work for me.   I'm still working my way thru my collection which has a lot of hobos that are not comfortable to carry in my hand.  I can't carry them on my shoulder and I don't find carrying them in the crook of the arm to be comfortable.
> I know most love shoulder straps.  Not me.



I hear ya, LJ.  I am finally able to step away from bags that are annoying to me, haha.  I ended up returning both Buckleys (black and chestnut) because I found the drawstring stiff and unwieldy...plus the way it was "laced" with the drawstring on the inside of the bag was really annoying.   On the other hand, my Santorini drawstring is one of the most comfortable and easy to carry bags that I own.  The leather is very supple and the DS works smoothly and easily.  

I still love the look of the Buckley bags, but they are just not for me.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag TaterTots! It's a great picture too.


 
Thank you Twoboyz.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go-this is a couple of pics  from when I got her the other day. Belk had her for 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl.
> View attachment 2866740
> 
> View attachment 2866743


 
This bag is delicious!  It's perfect in everyway.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go-this is a couple of pics  from when I got her the other day. Belk had her for 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl.
> View attachment 2866740
> 
> View attachment 2866743



Your Janine is gorgeous!  I wish I could carry her, but I have too much stuff.  I lust over this bag constantly.........&#128575;&#128557;


----------



## Punkie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets



Wow blue is so in ! Every time I look on here there is a beautiful blue bag. I love this bag . The front pockets give the bag so much character


----------



## gatorgirl07

Punkie said:


> Wow blue is so in ! Every time I look on here there is a beautiful blue bag. I love this bag . The front pockets give the bag so much character



And surprisingly enough, they hold a lot


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets




So cute! Happy shopping!


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this little baby today.
> View attachment 2866887



Prettty


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets



Everyone's breaking out the pocket satchels, 
blue addict here


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets



Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this little baby today.
> View attachment 2866887




I absolutely love this bag!! What's the name/style of this one? Ever since I carried my tote in this pattern, I've been on the hunt for more.


----------



## Vicmarie

Still hangin with Crimson !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. Today and for the week I will be hanging out with Miss Crimson. She needs to soften up a bit, so this week she is in training




Color twins today ! She's gorg !


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> I absolutely love this bag!! What's the name/style of this one? Ever since I carried my tote in this pattern, I've been on the hunt for more.




Thanks.  I wish I could remember. I've had this bag for about 5 yrs now and it has been one of my favs. I also have the matching wallet and it still looks terrific after all these years. I'm not a big wallet girl but I can say it really has held up.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!




That color is so rich and looks amazing on that satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!




Sexy mama!!! You look beautiful... And of course the bag is off the charts.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I absolutely love this bag!! What's the name/style of this one? Ever since I carried my tote in this pattern, I've been on the hunt for more.



This looks like my siggy collete, but it doesn't have the extra strap


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!




You know how much I love this bag....and you look great Sweetheart! (No pun intended)


----------



## immigratty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!



love both of these bags, they are two of my favorite!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets




Hi GG!

She's beautiful!

Every time I see this style I regret not getting her! After staring at yours for a long time I went on ebay this morning and I saw there is one red bag available.  I better make up my mind soon because I'm not the only one watching her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!



Beautiful bag and I love your outfit!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go-this is a couple of pics  from when I got her the other day. Belk had her for 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl.
> View attachment 2866740
> 
> View attachment 2866743



Beautiful color combo. I can't wait to see ootd with this one 



gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets


 I love this bag! You make me jelly everytime you wear it.



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!


 You look fabulous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> She's beautiful!
> 
> Every time I see this style I regret not getting her! After staring at yours for a long time I went on ebay this morning and I saw there is one red bag available.  I better make up my mind soon because I'm not the only one watching her.



I bet she's gorgeous in red!  I wanna see when you get her


----------



## lederbalsam

Hello, ladies. Long time, no post. :greengrin: I finally found a large tiger hobo with a patina I liked at a good price. It came last week and I've been using it ever since.


----------



## Twoboyz

lederbalsam said:


> Hello, ladies. Long time, no post. :greengrin: I finally found a large tiger hobo with a patina I liked at a good price. It came last week and I've been using it ever since.




Hello and welcome back! This is a gorgeous bag. The leather and hardware look amazing! Love the tiger pattern.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to Whole Foods with my ocean satchel with pockets



Love this style and her blueness (happy blue!). I like that you have hand lotion in the side pocket of your car. What a good idea!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2867222
> 
> 
> Still hangin with Crimson !!



Looking good! That crimson is gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lederbalsam said:


> Hello, ladies. Long time, no post. :greengrin: I finally found a large tiger hobo with a patina I liked at a good price. It came last week and I've been using it ever since.



Grrrrowl! Smooshie kitty! Very cool.


----------



## lederbalsam

Thanks!  The leather on it is surface dyed and it's stiffer than what I'm used to. The florentines have me spoiled.   I love the pattern and colors, though. Does anyone happen to know when this line was created?

Glad to be back!


----------



## TaterTots

lederbalsam said:


> Hello, ladies. Long time, no post. :greengrin: I finally found a large tiger hobo with a patina I liked at a good price. It came last week and I've been using it ever since.




Love it!  The colors are great!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*lederbalsam:*  I saw this style on QVC this fall but I don't know if it was new to Dooney or just new to Q.


----------



## handbagnovice

Spent some time with Blueberry today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.




Wow!!! Beautiful! Was just looking at this "as is" on the Q. I want purple! 

That blue is gorg!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.




Mmmmmm....I love blueberries. She's gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful! Was just looking at this "as is" on the Q. I want purple!
> 
> That blue is gorg!!!



Too funny.....I was looking at the blue one, but someone else was faster than me pulling the trigger and now she is gone


----------



## handbagnovice

lederbalsam said:


> Hello, ladies. Long time, no post. :greengrin: I finally found a large tiger hobo with a patina I liked at a good price. It came last week and I've been using it ever since.




Looooooooooovvvve it!! I'm glad you found it!


----------



## handbagnovice

gatorgirl07 said:


> Too funny.....I was looking at the blue one, but someone else was faster than me pulling the trigger and now she is gone




I hate when that happens!


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful! Was just looking at this "as is" on the Q. I want purple!
> 
> That blue is gorg!!!




I wanted purple until I saw this one. But, purple is always in the back of my mind.


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> Mmmmmm....I love blueberries. She's gorgeous!




Blueberries and strawberries! I can't wait till they are back in season. Buying off season doesn't feel the same. Until then I have my Dooney right?


----------



## Trudysmom

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.


They always look like they are smiling.


----------



## gatorgirl07

handbagnovice said:


> I hate when that happens!



Me too!  Especially when I decide I really want it


----------



## TaterTots

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.




Love me some blueberries as well,  and love me some of this bag. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> Blueberries and strawberries! I can't wait till they are back in season. Buying off season doesn't feel the same. Until then I have my Dooney right?




I'd say that's a good consultation!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful! Was just looking at this "as is" on the Q. I want purple!
> 
> That blue is gorg!!!




Ditto ditto !!! I love that bag and I want purple too !! Drool !


----------



## IdreamofDooney

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.


  Gorgeous Blue!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this little baby today.
> View attachment 2866887


 Cute bag TaterTots!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583




Love! You and Shelby look great.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583




Love it! She looks great! Love your outfit too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Love it! She looks great! Love your outfit too!




Thanks ladies!!! I enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.





It's like that beautiful blue is floating in the sky...so amazing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583



Looking good!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930




So pretty. I love the little buckle detail on the side and the whip stitch. Happy Friday!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930




Sooo pretty!!! Enjoy carrying her today. &#128515;


----------



## bag-princess

i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!











http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HarliRexx

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930




So cute! The side buckle is such a nice touch!


----------



## Twoboyz

bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I love this bag. It looks similar to an LV.


----------



## bag-princess

Twoboyz said:


> I love this bag. It looks similar to an LV.





thank you!!!  and yes it is very much like the neverfull!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930




Hey Glitter!
Twins on this cutie!
I'm the same way, gravitate more towards medium to big bags but decided to try this one and I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!


 
Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583




Beautiful! I hope you and Miss Shelby had a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930





bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!



Nice bags!  Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456




You look great! Love Miss Natural. Happy Friday


----------



## gatorgirl07

It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456



You look very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> You look very pretty!




Thank you gf!!&#128515;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan*: all your Claytons look amazing.   Do you condition them?  And if so, with what?


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456



She looks great with that outfit Pcan.


----------



## HarliRexx

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456




Nice! It's perfect with that outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan*: all your Claytons look amazing.   Do you condition them?  And if so, with what?




Thank you GF!!! Clayton's are my favorite of all Dooney's.  I normally don't condition my bags but I did condition the Natural and the Ocean with the Apple Brand Conditioner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> She looks great with that outfit Pcan.




Thanks GF!!  I normally carry the Natural for a reverse pop of color.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....




Such pretty colors  Great
Picture GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Such pretty colors  Great
> Picture GG!



Thanks TB


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456





gatorgirl07 said:


> It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....


 I love this pattern and braided detail.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> Pcan, darling you looked beautiful. I love the Shelby!
> View attachment 2870583





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930



This bag is so elegant and casual at the same time. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Nebo

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2869591
> 
> Spent some time with Blueberry today.



Wow, this color is in your face I love, love the contrast stitching  on the handles.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thank you all!

@ *TBz* and *HarliRexx*  Funny, I didn't notice the buckle detail on the side until you both pointed it out. I re-looked at the photo and I was like...surprise!

*PTBty*, thank you...I did enjoy carrying her. She's very easy to wear.


*MaryBel*, it's a great bag, isn't it? Do you also have the black?



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty. I love the little buckle detail on the side and the whip stitch. Happy Friday!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty!!! Enjoy carrying her today. &#128515;





HarliRexx said:


> So cute! The side buckle is such a nice touch!





MaryBel said:


> Hey Glitter!
> Twins on this cutie!
> I'm the same way, gravitate more towards medium to big bags but decided to try this one and I love it!




Thank you *RuedeN* and *Nebo*! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Nice bags!  Enjoy!





Nebo said:


> I love this pattern and braided detail.
> 
> This bag is so elegant and casual at the same time. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*bag-princess*: So nice! I like the long strappy look. It does look like the LV NF with the sweet Dooney touch!

*PTBty*, I love the Natural look. You look great! I saw a small little tote that was completely Natural at the Woodbury Commons DB outlet and didn't pick it up...now I'm crying!

*gatorgirl07*: Pretty bag! She'll keep your spirits up during the icky weather.




bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...





gatorgirl07 said:


> It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456






gatorgirl07 said:


> It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....






PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583






Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930






bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



beautiful bags ladies. but you truly can't go wrong with Dooney


----------



## bag-princess

Glitter_pixie said:


> *bag-princess*: So nice! I like the long strappy look. It does look like the LV NF with the sweet Dooney touch!
> 
> *PTBty*, I love the Natural look. You look great! I saw a small little tote that was completely Natural at the Woodbury Commons DB outlet and didn't pick it up...now I'm crying!
> 
> *gatorgirl07*: Pretty bag! She'll keep your spirits up during the icky weather.




thank you Glitter_pixie!   people think it is a brand new bag and design because of the LV Neverfull look so they are shocked when i tell them it is quite a few years old!




immigratty said:


> beautiful bags ladies. but you truly can't go wrong with Dooney





ITA with you immigratty!!  especially the leather!  my favorite leather bag is the Valerie! it is so rich and thick!! i have two - bone and tmoro brown - and i have been searching for the black one for a couple years now!  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.


----------



## MKB0925

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214



Looks great on you and perfect for snow!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out with Miss Shelby (Grey) today...
> 
> View attachment 2870583


Gorgeous!  I love the whole look.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my little black Flo saddle bag. I'm so used to bigger bags but she's so sleek and casual at the same time, just what I need today.
> 
> View attachment 2870929
> 
> View attachment 2870930


What a lovely bag!



bag-princess said:


> i am putting my LV on the shelf today and i am carrying an "oldie but still a goodie" - my large denim cindy tote!


 So pretty!  I love the dark brown mono bags.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little Natural today with Miss Clayton...
> 
> View attachment 2871456


 Another gorgeous ensemble - I love to see how you pair your outift and bag.  I get some great ideas about combining colors from your pictures.  



gatorgirl07 said:


> It is pouring rain here today and we are supposed to get snow for the next two days, so I switched into my plaid tartan tote.  She can handle this weather and stay looking beautiful.....


What a cheerful bag!  Perfect for a gloomy, raiy day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214


 
Cute!  Looks great on you!  I can't wait for my Sutton satchel in that color to arrive.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214




Looks great on you... This bag has 5 stars on the Q!! Be safe out there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!  Looks great on you!  I can't wait for my Sutton satchel in that color to arrive.




I love the color and pattern of this line. I had the Sutton about a month ago but returned it. Wish it was just a little larger. I think you'd love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214




You sure look ready! Love your outfit
With your cool shoes and Hampshire!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214




Looks great and your outfit looks great too!


----------



## Jane917

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479



Beautiful bag! Beautiful color!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479


I love that bag. I have it in red and I just love to see all of the colors, your blue is wonderful.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479




So pretty and cheery! Hope you two are having fun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the whole look.
> 
> 
> What a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> So pretty!  I love the dark brown mono bags.
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous ensemble - I love to see how you pair your outift and bag.  I get some great ideas about combining colors from your pictures.
> 
> 
> What a cheerful bag!  Perfect for a gloomy, raiy day.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!  Looks great on you!  I can't wait for my Sutton satchel in that color to arrive.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Looks great on you... This bag has 5 stars on the Q!! Be safe out there.





Twoboyz said:


> You sure look ready! Love your outfit
> With your cool shoes and Hampshire!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.





Suzwhat said:


> Looks great and your outfit looks great too!



Thanks everyone. I ran a quick errand and the Hampshire was perfect. Love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479



Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.


----------



## Punkie

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214



Well aren't you just so cute ! Love your bag and your converse shoes


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479



like always, beautiful bag!




Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214



very nice



Trudysmom said:


> I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.



ooooooohhhhhhh lovin' the vintage!!



bag-princess said:


> thank you Glitter_pixie!   people think it is a brand new bag and design because of the LV Neverfull look so they are shocked when i tell them it is quite a few years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with you immigratty!!  especially the leather!  my favorite leather bag is the Valerie! it is so rich and thick!! i have two - bone and tmoro brown - and i have been searching for the black one for a couple years now!  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




YASSSSSSSSSSS!!! I love the Valerie bag too, I don't have it in leaather [although I love the leather] I have it in a zebra print with red trim, and red, and brown canvas. beauty!


----------



## bag-princess

immigratty said:


> like always, beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooohhhhhhh lovin' the vintage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YASSSSSSSSSSS!!! I love the Valerie bag too, I don't have it in leaather [although I love the leather] I have it in a zebra print with red trim, and red, and brown canvas. beauty*!






YASSSSSS!!!!!   i was thinking about one in the canvas but decided that i MUST get the black leather to complete my collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.




So cute!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thank you! 


Punkie said:


> Well aren't you just so cute ! Love your bag and your converse shoes


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.




Oh my... So pretty and such a classic. I love how clean and simple she is.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!


----------



## immigratty

bag-princess said:


> YASSSSSS!!!!!   i was thinking about one in the canvas but decided that i MUST get the black leather to complete my collection.



ABSOLUTELY!!!




Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124




LOVIN' the crimson flo. good thing it's weather proof to withstand those tears. lol I know I'd be ballin'. ur little boy is growing up!!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124



Very pretty picture TB
and Congrats on Senior night!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124



It is gorg!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVIN' the crimson flo. good thing it's weather proof to withstand those tears. lol I know I'd be ballin'. ur little boy is growing up!!




Thank you IM. It was pretty emotional. He's a giant in those skates. I could barely reach him for the hug! He seems all grown up already. I'm very proud. Proud to carry Miss Crimson too.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Very pretty picture TB
> 
> and Congrats on Senior night!




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> It is gorg!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124


 
I love the color of this bag.  I have been watching your videos on Youtube.  Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  The videos are very helpful to me since I am recently getting back in the Dooneys after years of collecting other designers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love the color and pattern of this line. I had the Sutton about a month ago but returned it. Wish it was just a little larger. I think you'd love it.


 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  The dark brown is what first drew me in. I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jane917 said:


> Beautiful bag! Beautiful color!


Thanks!  I love the blue - my favorite.



Trudysmom said:


> I love that bag. I have it in red and I just love to see all of the colors, your blue is wonderful.


Thanks!  The red is on my color wish list for Flo. 



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty and cheery! Hope you two are having fun!


 Thanks!  We did - even though all I did was buy groceries, lol.



Suzwhat said:


> Love the bag and your outfit!


 Thanks!!



immigratty said:


> *like always, beautiful bag!*
> very nice
> ooooooohhhhhhh lovin' the vintage!!
> YASSSSSSSSSSS!!! I love the Valerie bag too, I don't have it in leaather [although I love the leather] I have it in a zebra print with red trim, and red, and brown canvas. beauty!


 
Thanks!  It's been awhile since she had an outing - it was time, lol.



Thanks everyone for the sweet words about Ocean Flo.  I've been wanting to mention this ever since I got her (from QVC).  For some reason the color has never been the vibrant blue that so many of you have talked about.  Even though the sticker inside the zip pocket show ocean blue as the color, I have always wondered if I really got a denim bag.  

Don't get me wrong - she's a gorgeous bag and I love her.  But recently I got a Denim Bristol at a killer clearance price at Dillards, and when I compare the two bags, the color intensity is the same. I see no difference.  

Both bags are staying with me, but I just had to mention that and ask if anyone else has noticed that about an Ocean Blue bag, when compared to another style bag in Denim?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.


 
Classic, simple and elegant.  I love how well you can see the pebbling in this picture.




Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124


 
You know I love this bag.  You're giving me some eye candy as I wait for my Crimson Flo to arrive.  Congrats to your son and his team for winning the game!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124




Hi TB!

Beautiful flowers!  And you know I love the bag!

Congrats on your son's team win!


----------



## immigratty

Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days. 

Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL






Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one






Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the color of this bag.  I have been watching your videos on Youtube.  Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  The videos are very helpful to me since I am recently getting back in the Dooneys after years of collecting other designers.



Thank you DP! I appreciate the nice compliments.  Dooney is such a great brand, high quality at a relatively reasonable price, is my opinion and I love sharing my love for the brand.  This crimson satchel is one of my favorites in my collection. It's such a nice color, because it goes a little brown which I think makes it more neutral. Thanks for watching on youtube.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124


What a great picture! Love the rose and bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Classic, simple and elegant.  I love how well you can see the pebbling in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I love this bag.  You're giving me some eye candy as I wait for my Crimson Flo to arrive.  Congrats to your son and his team for winning the game!



Thanks NAC! I'm glad I could be of some help.... lol! Thanks, it's was an exciting game, one goal apart and a nail biter to the very end.  The other team were kind of jerks, and their parents were very vocal... if you know what I mean so it made the victory very sweet! I hope you get Miss Crimson soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> Beautiful flowers!  And you know I love the bag!
> 
> Congrats on your son's team win!



Thanks RN! My sons were very happy to have won the game. It was a special night.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> What a great picture! Love the rose and bag!



Thanks Trudysmom! It was just too pretty when I set everything down in the stands next to me, not to take a photo.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124




You take the best pics TB! So pretty! Glad to hear they won the game! Yay &#128522;

I still am not receiving tPF notifications, so I'm always so behind on all the new posts. Are yours working?


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper



Beautiful combination of bags that you get to take with you, IM! I love them all.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124



I love the color of the bag. And how sweet is your son !!







immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper




Is that shadow tote a denim material ? I love it !


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> You take the best pics TB! So pretty! Glad to hear they won the game! Yay &#128522;
> 
> I still am not receiving tPF notifications, so I'm always so behind on all the new posts. Are yours working?



Thank you Sparkle! I appreciate the very kind compliment.  I love taking pictures, mostly stills.  I'm no good at taking pictures of poeple! Lol. It was a great game to the very end. 

I'm not getting notifications either.  I just have to remember to check in, so I get behind a little too sometimes.  I wish this problem would go away.  It happened once before an then magically it was fixed.  I'm sad to see it happening again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper



Hi I!

I love all your bags!  I really like the Anniversary Shadow tote for an everyday bag. I love how you switched off this week from work, to date night, to Church!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124


Lovely and congrats on the win!


immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper



Love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  the Flo Ocean Blue color seems to vary from handbag to handbag.  Some are brighter and more vivid than others.  The denim Flo is very similar to the OB.   I have 2 OB Flos (a Bristol and a Clayton) and the color is slightly different.   I also got a denim Flo small satchel and I thought it was OB until I checked the label and compared the colors in the same light.  The denim seems to have more teal in the undertone of the color.  I love both colors.


I've learned that lighting makes a big difference in how a lot of colors look.  None of my handbags look the same at home as they do in the Dooney store.  And outside, in natural light they are different from the store and home.  It's a challenge when I am trying to match the cast of a color between clothing and a handbag.


----------



## bag-princess

immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL





i LOVE that large shadow tote!!!    i have a smaller one in denim - not shadow.  i wish it was the size of your bag!   this is a pic of just my denim collection - you can see the bag on the end.









http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124




Oh she's beautiful TB!!! I think Crimson is one if my favorite colors. Do rich and classy. 

So sweet of him for giving u the flowers.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh she's beautiful TB!!! I think Crimson is one if my favorite colors. Do rich and classy.
> 
> So sweet of him for giving u the flowers.



On senior night all of the parents of seniors are invited to the game and sometimes a pre or after reception. All the senior athletes line up center court and their parents are called out to the middle as their last time on home court. The coach comes over to congratulate them for all the time and effort they have given. Sometimes the parents are escorted center court by their sons. The flowers are presented to each as a token.  It really is a touching and proud moment as all begin their goodbyes. Looks like we got TB getting ready to have a graduation this spring and we are going to have to get her through some empty nest stuff.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful combination of bags that you get to take with you, IM! I love them all.



thanx so much. So glad your boys won the game and yes, all grown up!!



Punkie said:


> I love the color of the bag. And how sweet is your son !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shadow tote a denim material ? I love it !


 
no it's more of a canvas. very soft to the touch



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> I love all your bags!  I really like the Anniversary Shadow tote for an everyday bag. I love how you switched off this week from work, to date night, to Church!



thanx so much, Dooney just makes such awesome bags [and I can't seem to stop buying them] I try to switch it up, I want to show the world all Dooney has to offer lol




elbgrl said:


> Lovely and congrats on the win!
> 
> 
> Love!



thanx



bag-princess said:


> i LOVE that large shadow tote!!!    i have a smaller one in denim - not shadow.  i wish it was the size of your bag!   this is a pic of just my denim collection - you can see the bag on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



thanx so much. and your collection is so beautiful. I see it on the end, I have a smaller one too. I absolutely LOVE large bags, but sometimes, a smaller one is good to have too.  Yours is still a very good size, and looks like it can carry plenty. I use this one because it's big enough to carry books, papers, and a laptop easily!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a snow day! I'm ready for it with my Sutton Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 2872214




Love it!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. Ocean Flo gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2872478
> 
> View attachment 2872479




I love the Ocean color on this bag.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper




Gorgeous gorgeous bags!


----------



## bag-princess

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. and your collection is so beautiful. I see it on the end, I have a smaller one too. I absolutely LOVE large bags, but sometimes, a smaller one is good to have too.  Yours is still a very good size, and looks like it can carry plenty. I use this one because it's big enough to carry books, papers, and a laptop easily!




thank you!  i loved their denim line because it was great for just a casual look.  yes i can fit quite a lot in that bag even though it is smaller but i love big bags and i carry a lot.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lovely and congrats on the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love!




Thanks Rosie!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you Sparkle! I appreciate the very kind compliment.  I love taking pictures, mostly stills.  I'm no good at taking pictures of poeple! Lol. It was a great game to the very end.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting notifications either.  I just have to remember to check in, so I get behind a little too sometimes.  I wish this problem would go away.  It happened once before an then magically it was fixed.  I'm sad to see it happening again.




Lol! I had to search like crazy just to find this so I could reply! I'll post again in the tPF problem thread to see if Vlad can address it for us &#128522;


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous bags!



thanx so much, I am absolutely in LOVE with the Dooney Alto collection, and Florentine as well. 



bag-princess said:


> thank you!  i loved their denim line because it was great for just a casual look.  yes i can fit quite a lot in that bag even though it is smaller but i love big bags and i carry a lot.



I love the signatures, especially the quilt signatures, they had some awesome color combinations that drove me crazy, I posted some pics below [please forgive the mess, in this pic my purse stand had broken, so I just kind of piled the purses into a corner lol]

My absolute fave is the cream gold and dark brown [which sometimes looks burgundy] with tmoro trim/accents on the bottom right in the pic. there is also a similar scheme with burgundy that I love, but I don't have a good pic of my items with the burgundy handy. 







Then there is cream, gold, and beige with natural trim/accents. upper left in this pic






then there's the light pink, dark pink, cream with chestnut accent/trim like the purse hanging on the right of this pic






they also have a light pink, green, and cream/gold that is great too. I'm not really a "pink and green" type of person [moreso Crimson and Cream], but will rock it with this Dooney style.

and a black, cream, and gold quilt style, upper right in the pic below. I swear no one does signature/monogram like Dooney


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> thanx so much, I am absolutely in LOVE with the Dooney Alto collection, and Florentine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the signatures, especially the quilt signatures, they had some awesome color combinations that drove me crazy, I posted some pics below [please forgive the mess, in this pic my purse stand had broken, so I just kind of piled the purses into a corner lol]
> 
> My absolute fave is the cream gold and dark brown [which sometimes looks burgundy] with tmoro trim/accents on the bottom right in the pic. there is also a similar scheme with burgundy that I love, but I don't have a good pic of my items with the burgundy handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is cream, gold, and beige with natural trim/accents. upper left in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there's the light pink, dark pink, cream with chestnut accent/trim like the purse hanging on the right of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also have a light pink, green, and cream/gold that is great too. I'm not really a "pink and green" type of person [moreso Crimson and Cream], but will rock it with this Dooney style.
> 
> and a black, cream, and gold quilt style, upper right in the pic below. I swear no one does signature/monogram like Dooney




I always loved the Signature Quilt print as well. I have the Cream Light Pink Tmoro Bucket Bag. I just always thought it was such a classy way to do a signature print.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492




Gorgeous Pebble Leather and love the classy Zip Zip


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> I always loved the Signature Quilt print as well. I have the Cream Light Pink Tmoro Bucket Bag. I just always thought it was such a classy way to do a signature print.



yes, yes, and yes. haha I liked the signature, but when I saw the quilt signature I was absolutely in LOVE! and you are absolutely correct, it is very classy and timeless. I don't know what is is about the quilt, especially with the light on light schemes [cream/pink/gold] it is utterly beautiful. And the cream/light pink with tmoro sounds absolutely heavenly. The only one I could find in my area was chestnut, I'm sure the tmoro is to die for!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492



as usual beautiful bag.  I know you are the absolute envy of your office. everything  you post is stunning. maybe if I wish hard enough I can add all of your handbags to my collection........nope, they're still not there. guess i have to wish a little harder. lol


----------



## bag-princess

TaterTots said:


> *I always loved the Signature Quilt print as well. *I have the Cream Light Pink Tmoro Bucket Bag. I just always thought it was such a classy way to do a signature print.





that is my all-time favorite print! and my all-time favorite color is tmoro brown.  when i find the two of them together i am so thrilled!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492



Hi NAC!

I love your pebbled Zip Zip!  And the flower fob with your outfit looks nice!

I hope you're having a good Monday!


----------



## Nebo

I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

^
Wow...looks like a soft, flannel pillow! Pretty pink, too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492




NAC, what a great way to start the week! Love it and the charm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous Pebble Leather and love the classy Zip Zip


 I agree.  As soon as I saw TwoBoyz post her Black Pebbled Zip, I had to find one for myself.  I love the tone on tone of this one.  My other Zip Satchels, have a contrasting brown handle and bottom, which I like as well, but there was something about this one that just spoke to me.




immigratty said:


> yes, yes, and yes. haha I liked the signature, but when I saw the quilt signature I was absolutely in LOVE! and you are absolutely correct, it is very classy and timeless. I don't know what is is about the quilt, especially with the light on light schemes [cream/pink/gold] it is utterly beautiful. And the cream/light pink with tmoro sounds absolutely heavenly. The only one I could find in my area was chestnut, I'm sure the tmoro is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> *as usual beautiful bag.  I know you are the absolute envy of your office. everything  you post is stunning. maybe if I wish hard enough I can add all of your handbags to my collection........nope, they're still not there. guess i have to wish a little harder. lol*


 LOL, thanks! Believe it or not, none of the other ladies where I work give a flip about bags.  I'm the only one.  Crazy, huh?




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love your pebbled Zip Zip!  And the flower fob with your outfit looks nice!
> 
> I hope you're having a good Monday!


Thank you so much!  And yes, it's been a good Monday so far.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.


 
That is such a soft, pretty and feminine pink - I love it!


Now you're just teasing me with your Crimson Flo, lol.  (Mine has been delivered, but I still have two more hours here at work. Pure torture.)


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.


How pretty!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> thanx so much, I am absolutely in LOVE with the Dooney Alto collection, and Florentine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the signatures, especially the quilt signatures, they had some awesome color combinations that drove me crazy, I posted some pics below [please forgive the mess, in this pic my purse stand had broken, so I just kind of piled the purses into a corner lol]
> 
> My absolute fave is the cream gold and dark brown [which sometimes looks burgundy] with tmoro trim/accents on the bottom right in the pic. there is also a similar scheme with burgundy that I love, but I don't have a good pic of my items with the burgundy handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is cream, gold, and beige with natural trim/accents. upper left in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there's the light pink, dark pink, cream with chestnut accent/trim like the purse hanging on the right of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also have a light pink, green, and cream/gold that is great too. I'm not really a "pink and green" type of person [moreso Crimson and Cream], but will rock it with this Dooney style.
> 
> and a black, cream, and gold quilt style, upper right in the pic below. I swear no one does signature/monogram like Dooney




How are the quilts on being easy to keep clean or clean??? Though they are beautiful bags, That's what kept my away from them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.




Wow!!! That Pink is gorg!! I'm not a pink girl, but I think I'd rock that because the Brown tones it down a bit.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! That Pink is gorg!*! I'm not a pink girl*, but I think I'd rock that because the Brown times it down a bit.




Used to say the same thing but one pink bag and you can never go back.
I agree with you Pcan this bag has just that touch that allows for anyone to feel comfortable.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Lol! I had to search like crazy just to find this so I could reply! I'll post again in the tPF problem thread to see if Vlad can address it for us &#128522;




Oh I'm sorry! I'll try to remember to post there again too. Thanks


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> How are the quilts on being easy to keep clean or clean??? Though they are beautiful bags, That's what kept my away from them.



I will admit, I have to baby them [including sitting my purse on my lap or on napkins on the table or the chair next to me], especially since it's the lighter colors that really draw me to them. But I use this cleaner called blue coral upholstery cleaner and it does an excellent job at getting any stains out.  so as soon as I get home, it's all about search and destroy with my blue coral in hand. But the darker ones are fine, they can take abuse and keep it moving. 



bag-princess said:


> that is my all-time favorite print! and my all-time favorite color is tmoro brown.  when i find the two of them together i am so thrilled!!



and that's real! Tmoro, Crimson, and Bone are my all time fave colors!



Nebo said:


> I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.



both bags are stunning.  I especially love the crimson. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, thanks! Believe it or not, none of the other ladies where I work give a flip about bags.  I'm the only one.  Crazy, huh?



WHAT!!!! I can't even fathom, I mean I know everyone is not a "girly girl" and lust after bags and/or shoes [it's bags for me] but geez NO ONE. and even before I became a "bag girl" I would notice really nice bags.  you are not the crazy one, they are. all that Dooney deliciousness floating around and they are unfazed....I'm pretty sure they would be unmoved by an earthquake. lolol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I took my vintage black satchel today. Such a great size.



Looks so rich and classic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124





immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL



*TBz*: That rose against the Crimson satchel...what a lovely photo. Honestly, our bags are pieces of art!

*immigratty*: Love these. The signature piece...oh my! That's a real classic look that will always be in style IMHO.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492



Oh my gosh... that flower on there is so cute! It's perfect for your outfit too.  I love the whole look.  That flower just makes me smile. 



Nebo said:


> I have my crimson with me. But, I wanted to share my bffs baby pink stanwich. She got the most perfect, smooth one from ilovedooney for 149$.



How cute is that?! You're BFF got an awesome deal! Of course, love your crimson too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz*: That rose against the Crimson satchel...what a lovely photo. Honestly, our bags are pieces of art!



Thanks Glitter! They are such beautiful pieces of art.  I love photographing them. In fact I have an iPhone about to bust at the seems with pictures of bags! :giggles:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Glitter! They are such beautiful pieces of art.  I love photographing them. In fact I have an iPhone about to bust at the seems with pictures of bags! :giggles:



Same here! I keep looking and wondering when my Siri on my iPhone tells me, "No more!"


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Same here! I keep looking and wondering when my Siri on my iPhone tells me, "No more!"



:lolots:


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> View attachment 2874490
> 
> View attachment 2874491
> 
> View attachment 2874492


 You are looking very British  today, my da'ling. I see your naughty side coming out on that phone case



Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little late, but here was my carry today with the flowers my son gave me at the senior night ceremony. It was very nice....and they won the game!
> 
> View attachment 2873124


 Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Nebo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh... that flower on there is so cute! It's perfect for your outfit too.  I love the whole look.  That flower just makes me smile.
> 
> How cute is that?! You're BFF got an awesome deal! Of course, love your crimson too.



Thank you!  I don't know if you can tell, but the flower is a hand sanitizer holder. I found it at Bath and Body Works.  It was so different from all the others.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I don't know if you can tell, but the flower is a hand sanitizer holder. I found it at Bath and Body Works.  It was so different from all the others.




Well that's the cutest hand sanitizer holder I've ever seen.  it's also perfect for that zip zip.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.

Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573



No surprise here
Congrats again on such a  beauty!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573


Looks great on you!


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573




Oh I love it! Crimson is my favorite color in the florentine leather!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573




Talented is right! Doesn't she just look great with everything? Love your outfit


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573




Why isn't this bag on my wish list?  Well, it is now!

She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am sure it's no surprise to anyone which bag I am carrying today.
> 
> Today is the first outing for the lovely and talented Miss Crimson Flo. I am so glad I got this bag.
> View attachment 2875571
> 
> View attachment 2875573


Just GORGEOUS!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love your Crimson Florentine satchel.  Crimson  on my wish list.... but I already have a bordeaux mini Flo satchel and I think the colors are similar.  So I'd like to get the Crimson in the Bristol,  but I can't find it.


I did however find an Ivy Bristol when I phone the Rehoboth DE Outlet.  Anastasia was great to work with.  Just got the Ivy Bristol last night and I'm a happy camper.  Rehoboth is now on my list of go to (phone) outlets, 

along with Reading PA and *******, CT.


Then this morning, IM posted in the Dooney Deals thread about Alto on sale on ILD (ebay) and I scooped up a Saddle Alto Sabrina.

  Never too many Dooneys.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> No surprise here
> Congrats again on such a  beauty!


 Thank you!  I am crazy in love with this bag.  The color is amazing.




Nebo said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!  I'm just noticing that this Flo has more pebbling than my others.  It looks great on the Crimson leather.



Scooch said:


> Oh I love it! Crimson is my favorite color in the florentine leather!


I can see why!  I absolutely adore this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Talented is right! Doesn't she just look great with everything? Love your outfit


Thank you!  Yes, I agree!  She is going to get lots of use, I can already tell. I love the reddish/brown and how well it goes with everything. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Why isn't this bag on my wish list?  Well, it is now!
> 
> She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


Thank you!  Yes!  Definitely add this to your wish list.  Definitely worth it.




Trudysmom said:


> Just GORGEOUS!


Thank you!  I am totally in love with this bag.  



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love your Crimson Florentine satchel.  Crimson  on my wish list.... but I already have a bordeaux mini Flo satchel and I think the colors are similar.  So I'd like to get the Crimson in the Bristol,  but I can't find it.
> 
> I did however find an Ivy Bristol when I phone the Rehoboth DE Outlet.  Anastasia was great to work with.  Just got the Ivy Bristol last night and I'm a happy camper.  Rehoboth is now on my list of go to (phone) outlets,
> 
> along with Reading PA and *******, CT.
> Then this morning, IM posted in the Dooney Deals thread about Alto on sale on ILD (ebay) and I scooped up a Saddle Alto Sabrina.
> 
> Never too many Dooneys.


 
Thank you!  I can't wait to see your Ivy Bristol.  I have the Ivy Pebbled satchel from QVC and love her, but I bet in the Florentine leather the Ivy is absolutely gorgeous.  


Wow!  You've been on a roll with Dooneys.  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love your Crimson Florentine satchel.  Crimson  on my wish list.... but I already have a bordeaux mini Flo satchel and I think the colors are similar.  So I'd like to get the Crimson in the Bristol,  but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> I did however find an Ivy Bristol when I phone the Rehoboth DE Outlet.  Anastasia was great to work with.  Just got the Ivy Bristol last night and I'm a happy camper.  Rehoboth is now on my list of go to (phone) outlets,
> 
> along with Reading PA and *******, CT.
> 
> 
> Then this morning, IM posted in the Dooney Deals thread about Alto on sale on ILD (ebay) and I scooped up a Saddle Alto Sabrina.
> 
> Never too many Dooneys.




Wow LJ! You swept up some beauties! Congrats! I can't wait to see them


----------



## Hivona

Early birthday present from my loving boyfriend!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hivona said:


> Early birthday present from my loving boyfriend!!




That's so nice! What did he get you? Happy Birthday


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new lilac Shelby


----------



## TaterTots

Still wearing this gorgeous little number.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll *keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> *
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699





Love Russell!  Stay warm and safe!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699


What a gorgeous bag.  Love!



gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby


 Very pretty!  Shelby looks great in Lilac.




TaterTots said:


> Still wearing this gorgeous little number.
> View attachment 2876891


I can see why!  You are tempting me to pull mine out one day this week.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby



Shelby is lilac is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Still wearing this gorgeous little number.
> View attachment 2876891



I can see why you're still carrying her, she's stunning!

P.S.  Thanks for letting me know you're carrying the small in your reply in another thread!  I "think" the small will work for me but I want to compare sizes the next time I'm at the outlet.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a gorgeous bag.  Love!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  Shelby looks great in Lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why!  You are tempting me to pull mine out one day this week.....


 
Go for it!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby


 
Gorgeous choices Ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699




Gorgeous natural florentine! She looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Still wearing this gorgeous little number.
> View attachment 2876891




So gorgeous! I can see why you don't want to put her away.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby




OMG! Gorgeous! It looks like you've already moved it.  that was crazy fast shipping too.


----------



## Scooch

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby




That's so gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699



Glitter 
You wear her well, beautiful bag


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby



GG
She looks so pretty and the charm is so perfect it looks like it was made for her.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> *Still wearing this gorgeous little number*.
> View attachment 2876891



Don't blame you Tater,  this bag is stunning.


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699



absolutely lovely. this bag [in red] has been on my wish list FOREVER!!



gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby



beauty, and I love the key chain too




TaterTots said:


> Still wearing this gorgeous little number.
> View attachment 2876891



still lovely


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous! I can see why you don't want to put her away.




Thanks!  Yes! She's so amazing.


----------



## vanhornink

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my BIG medium Flo Russel in natural. She'll keep me grounded with the blustery winds today!
> 
> View attachment 2876697
> 
> View attachment 2876698
> 
> View attachment 2876699



I give you kudos for using a huge bag I have a brand new bag in my closet that I am afraid to use its the web to go tote and it's big like that how do you like it when using it? Plus mine is canvas and mostly white except for the straps which is pink


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a gorgeous bag.  Love!





TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous choices Ladies!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous natural florentine! She looks great on you!





hopi said:


> Glitter
> You wear her well, beautiful bag





immigratty said:


> absolutely lovely. this bag [in red] has been on my wish list FOREVER!!





vanhornink said:


> I give you kudos for using a huge bag I have a brand new bag in my closet that I am afraid to use its the web to go tote and it's big like that how do you like it when using it? Plus mine is canvas and mostly white except for the straps which is pink




Thank you my fellow, Doonistas!

@ *immigratty*: I saw the small red IRL. OMG! I kick myself for not grabbing it when I had the chance. BUT I already had an armful of Dooneys at the Reading outlet and when I saw the sweat dripping down my DH's face, I skipped over it.

@ *vanhornink*: I really like big bags and sometimes they work for me. For reference, I'm 5 foot and 115 lbs. A big bag has to hit me just right...if it's too low, then it feels like I'm swinging around a mace! Too high and I feel camouflaged. I mostly use this bag for travel because it is really too heavy as an all-day shopper. I have the small Russel in blue, which is easy for me to carry.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby





TaterTots said:


> Still wearing this gorgeous little number.
> View attachment 2876891



Whoa, oodles of color and va va voom! Beautiful bags, ladies.


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you my fellow, Doonistas!
> 
> @ *immigratty*: I saw the small red IRL. OMG! I kick myself for not grabbing it when I had the chance. BUT I already had an armful of Dooneys at the Reading outlet and when I saw the sweat dripping down my DH's face, I skipped over it.
> 
> @ *vanhornink*: I really like big bags and sometimes they work for me. For reference, I'm 5 foot and 115 lbs. A big bag has to hit me just right...if it's too low, then it feels like I'm swinging around a mace! Too high and I feel camouflaged. I mostly use this bag for travel because it is really too heavy as an all-day shopper. I have the small Russel in blue, which is easy for me to carry.



haha don't you hate that feeling. but the natural is absolutely gorgeous!!! and I know the feeling, the DH's really put up with so much from us.  Now mine even knows the collections [Alto and Florentine] and when he sees me online looking at bags [everyday] will be like oh, which Alto is that lolol


----------



## Rstar

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby



You made my mouth water with that lilac shelby


----------



## vanhornink

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you my fellow, Doonistas!
> 
> @ *immigratty*: I saw the small red IRL. OMG! I kick myself for not grabbing it when I had the chance. BUT I already had an armful of Dooneys at the Reading outlet and when I saw the sweat dripping down my DH's face, I skipped over it.
> 
> @ *vanhornink*: I really like big bags and sometimes they work for me. For reference, I'm 5 foot and 115 lbs. A big bag has to hit me just right...if it's too low, then it feels like I'm swinging around a mace! Too high and I feel camouflaged. I mostly use this bag for travel because it is really too heavy as an all-day shopper. I have the small Russel in blue, which is easy for me to carry.



Thanks GP, I am also only 5 foot but way more than 115 pounds but I've played dress up with it and it doesnt look bad on me. I may give it a shot come spring...


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby



This is a gorgeous color


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new lilac Shelby




Shut the front door!!! What a beautiful color.... I would have never thought It would be this pretty IRL. She looks gorg with her little charm.


----------



## Ivyshop

I am carrying this beauty


----------



## Ivyshop

The natural one my medium florentine mail bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> The natural one my medium florentine mail bag




Beautiful pair! I almost bought the mail bag in chestnut. I love the thick strap.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Chestnut Bristol.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 2877670
> 
> View attachment 2877671


 
 Chestnut on the Bristol looks amazing!  Stunning bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ivyshop said:


> The natural one my medium florentine mail bag



I love the leather on this bag!  Both are beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ivyshop said:


> The natural one my medium florentine mail bag


 
Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 2877670
> 
> View attachment 2877671




Happy Friday-Eve!

Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Chestnut on the Bristol looks amazing!  Stunning bag!


 
Thanks!  I love how dark and rich chestnut is on the Bristol. 


I've conditioned her once, and I think that has added to the patina.  I need to order some more apple conditioner and condition a lot of my bags again. It really does make a difference.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I love how dark and rich chestnut is on the Bristol.
> 
> 
> I've conditioned her once, and I think that has added to the patina.  I need to order some more apple conditioner and condition a lot of my bags again. It really does make a difference.




If that's the trick to her rich color then I would too!


----------



## TaterTots

It's raining today and will be throughout the weekend. Looks like she came just in time. Moved into my Multicolor Satchel for the wet rainy weather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> It's raining today and will be throughout the weekend. Looks like she came just in time. Moved into my Multicolor Satchel for the wet rainy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877783




Love! I sure hope mine ships pretty fast.


----------



## darl3

I'm carrying the Samba hobo in gray . Love it. Been using it over my LV . Can someone please tell me how to post pics, I'm new to forum. Thanks


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> It's raining today and will be throughout the weekend. Looks like she came just in time. Moved into my Multicolor Satchel for the wet rainy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877783




Very pretty! This reminds me of the Vanessa satchel I had a few years back in the multi-floral but the strap was too long and when I wore the strap shortened, the bag never laid flat for me. Maybe if I had allowed it to soften, it would have flatten a bit. 

Do you find the style comfy?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 2877670
> 
> View attachment 2877671




You carry this bag beautifully! Looks good!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! I sure hope mine ships pretty fast.


 
I've been having really quick shipping with ILD.  Usually within 2 days.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty! This reminds me of the Vanessa satchel I had a few years back in the multi-floral but the strap was too long and when I wore the strap shortened, the bag never laid flat for me. Maybe if I had allowed it to soften, it would have flatten a bit.
> 
> Do you find the style comfy?


 
I think the "regular" satchel really is just the smaller version of the Vanessa.  I looked at the Vanessa bag in the Sig 75 print when I got this one but they only had it in black and I wanted the multi.  The bottom of the bag will protrude all on how much you have in your bag.  This satchel not as much as the Vanessa all in how it's smaller.  I love these type of satchels just because of how versatile they are with the arm/handles and the crossbody/shoulder straps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> It's raining today and will be throughout the weekend. Looks like she came just in time. Moved into my Multicolor Satchel for the wet rainy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877783




She's perfect for rainy days!  She'll brighten your mood!  

Enjoy and be safe traveling!


----------



## RuedeNesle

darl3 said:


> I'm carrying the Samba hobo in gray . Love it. Been using it over my LV . Can someone please tell me how to post pics, I'm new to forum. Thanks



Welcome Darl!:welcome2:


I love your bag!  I'm not sure how to advise you on how to turn the pic around.  It's coming through upside down but we can still enjoy looking at it! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> She's perfect for rainy days!  She'll brighten your mood!
> 
> Enjoy and be safe traveling!


 
Yes!  and Thanks!  She truly is a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## darl3

Upside down? Oh no! Wish I knew what I was doing wrong. I haven't carried a DB in years. My last one was 23 yrs ago! Like new still in closet . However, DB is a well made bag starting to look at them again.


----------



## Hivona

Twoboyz said:


> That's so nice! What did he get you? Happy Birthday


I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.



Happy Birthday Hivona!

Congrats on a great birthday gift!  

Enjoy carrying her and I hope you have/had a great birthday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.


 
Cute!  I love the touch of red in the handles.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am using my Vintage Dooney Teton Drawstring today.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 2877670
> 
> View attachment 2877671




Looks so petty on you. Love the color of your sweater too


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> It's raining today and will be throughout the weekend. Looks like she came just in time. Moved into my Multicolor Satchel for the wet rainy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877783




Looks like she will bring a little colorful happiness to the dreary days ahead.  so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

darl3 said:


> I'm carrying the Samba hobo in gray . Love it. Been using it over my LV . Can someone please tell me how to post pics, I'm new to forum. Thanks




Hi Darl and welcome! I love your Samba. I have the belted shopper in the gray and I love it. It's one of my favorites. I love the gray with the brown. 

Your picture posted fine. Are you in a computer or a tablet/smartphone?


----------



## Twoboyz

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.




Oh that's really cute. Congrats! My local outlet had a bunch of Cubs and Six bags and accessories. I snapped a picture so I could show DH that Dooney is catering to his favorite team! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I am using my Vintage Dooney Teton Drawstring today.




Oh how pretty! I love that touch of crochet we can see from your top. It looks really pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## darl3

Are you seeing my picture upright? I love gray.. Including walls and furniture lol. Has your leather softened much? I


----------



## Neener1991

Been lovin' my Saffiano Fanny Crossbody in Denim &#9825;.


----------



## TaterTots

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  And what an awesome bag and birthday gift!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I am using my Vintage Dooney Teton Drawstring today.


 
This is just gorgeous!  The colors are just amazing.


----------



## hopi

darl3 said:


> I'm carrying the Samba hobo in gray . Love it. Been using it over my LV . Can someone please tell me how to post pics, I'm new to forum. Thanks



darl -
Actually it's a very pretty picture and bag , used to do  yoga headstands in my younger days but turning the computer upside works perfect for me now.
If you are posting with a phone app you doing better than me.


----------



## hopi

Ivyshop said:


> The natural one my medium florentine mail bag



Ivy they are beautiful bags.


----------



## Katiesmama

I am loving the lilac Shelby........and Dooney's on Q again Saturday.   Hmmmmmmm


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> Since school is back in, this turns out to be my everyday bag. I always start off just carrying it Tuesday and Thursdays [the days I teach] but that eventually morphs into everyday. So this is what you will see me with most days.
> 
> Anniversary Shadow Tote, this bag is XXL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night last night, Alto Stitched Tote LOOOOOVE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church today, Alto Large Rectangular Shopper



You like to get all your bags in  rotation

You Alto collection is so Amazing


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Chestnut Bristol.
> View attachment 2877670
> 
> View attachment 2877671



Chestnut just screams RICH - LOVE


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.



That's cute!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that's really cute. Congrats! My local outlet had a bunch of Cubs and Six bags and accessories. I snapped a picture so I could show DH that Dooney is catering to his favorite team! Lol



Which is his favorite team? Cubs or Soxs? I was the biggest Cub fan when I was a kid.


----------



## hopi

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.



Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!
Cutie and you are so right about these satchels being such a great size and the coated cotten makes it the perfect weight


----------



## immigratty

hopi said:


> You like to get all your bags in  rotation
> 
> You Alto collection is so Amazing



oh yes, I try to get them all in. and thanx so much, I have a few more to add to my alto collection, namely Camilla [white or red] and Oriana [white or natural] 



Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.



I've been eyeing the Detroit Tigers line. love this bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

Katiesmama said:


> I am loving the lilac Shelby........and Dooney's on Q again Saturday.   Hmmmmmmm



She is absolutely stunning!  You won't regret it


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pair! I almost bought the mail bag in chestnut. I love the thick strap.


I am thinking of getting another mail bag in chestnut or black


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> I am thinking of getting another mail bag in chestnut or black




The leather is so gorgeous on this bag. I can see why you want multiples.


----------



## TaterTots

Ivyshop said:


> The natural one my medium florentine mail bag


 
I'm trying to catch up on the most resent post in this thread.  


  Ivy these Flo Mail Bags are gorgeous.  So classic and timeless.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2878804
> 
> View attachment 2878806



Happy Friday NAC!

You're killing meeeeee!   The more I see her, the more I want her!  I know why she's getting a lot of love from you.  She's BEAUTIFUL!

I hope you and Flo enjoy the day!


----------



## elbgrl

Hivona said:


> I didn't realize the photo didn't attach! Its from the MLB collection, the NY Mets satchel!  I love it, it's really a fun bag, a great size, comfy to carry.



That is really very cute!  If they had NFL  bags I'd be in trouble.  I would love a NO Saints bag!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2878804
> 
> View attachment 2878806



NAC love your bag and you look awesome with it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030



Happy Friday PTB!

I love your OOTD!  Miss Stanwich looks great!  And I love your sweater too!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030



Lovely!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2878804
> 
> View attachment 2878806


 
Crimson is SO gorgeous on this bag.  They are the perfect match.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030


 
Your looking gorgeous today PTB!  And your Stanwich is a perfect match to your ootd!


----------



## Hivona

elbgrl said:


> That is really very cute!  If they had NFL  bags I'd be in trouble.  I would love a NO Saints bag!


NFL and NHL! I would definitely get a NY Rangers bag.  I like the NFL but not sure I would get a bag, but def a small item like cosmetic case or something.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030



Such a great sweater, love the outfit,  totally overlooked the Stan's when they came out and now just lust over them.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2878804
> 
> View attachment 2878806



Crimson is so addicting.... you cant put it down


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help myself. Crimson Flo gets another outing today. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2878804
> 
> View attachment 2878806




I don't blame you. She's beautiful and looks so classy with your winter white jacket.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030




You look perfect! Love that marine Stanwich and your outfit is gorgeous! I think the size is perfect on you too. I can't wait to get Miss Crimson!!!!! She's on her way


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:


----------



## Twoboyz

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:




She would have cheered me up to. So pretty! She photographs so well too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030



Wow, that looks so good on you. She'd be too big for me otherwise...at least I can enjoy yours!


----------



## TaterTots

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:




She looks amazing. That Gold hardware is fabulous with the Black Patent.


----------



## Rstar

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:



I own this bag since Christmas and I love the outside pocket. Its so gorgeous that I ended up getting the green plaid version as well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies for the kind words. Miss Marine Stanwich was so fun to carry today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:



She's beautiful! I "almost" bought this in red! 

I'm happy she cheered you up on a crummy day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Chestnut just screams RICH - LOVE


 
It really does!  The more I condition, the darker and more supple it gets.  Which reminds me, I need to order more Apple conditioner, lol.




RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> You're killing meeeeee!   The more I see her, the more I want her!  I know why she's getting a lot of love from you.  She's BEAUTIFUL!
> I hope you and Flo enjoy the day!


 
Thanks!  That's how I was when I saw the reveal pics posted on here.  I had to get Miss Crimson for myself.  



elbgrl said:


> NAC love your bag and you look awesome with it!


 
Thank you!  I am crazy about Miss Crimson.  I love this color and I'm beyond thrilled I got one with pebbling on the leather.  My other Flos are quite smooth.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today... She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030


 
Absolutely stunning PTB!  I love your mod shots.  Miss Marine and your outfit compliment each other perfectly.  I love that.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Twoboyz said:


> She would have cheered me up to. So pretty! She photographs so well too.





TaterTots said:


> She looks amazing. That Gold hardware is fabulous with the Black Patent.





Rstar said:


> I own this bag since Christmas and I love the outside pocket. Its so gorgeous that I ended up getting the green plaid version as well.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! I "almost" bought this in red!
> 
> I'm happy she cheered you up on a crummy day!



Thank you all! She really did a good job of cheering me up yesterday, and came back home just as pretty as when she left.


----------



## TaterTots

Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114




Whatever you said/did worked!   Congrats!  I'm so happy you were able to break her out sooner.  Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114


So pretty!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Whatever you said/did worked! :rofl*:  Congrats!  I'm so happy you were able to break her out sooner.  Enjoy!



Please.............This is a family forum, well maybe not
TT she is beautiful and so agree you about  loving a color that changes with the light,  she looks perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114




Awww... It was bugging him as much as it was bugging you... Lol! She so pretty riding front and center!


----------



## elbgrl

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114



Yay !  She's beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:



Very,very cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114



Congrats!  She looks a lot like my Aqua pebbled satchel like that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> *Please.............This is a family forum,* well maybe not
> TT she is beautiful and so agree you about  loving a color that changes with the light,  she looks perfect.




   Oops!  I didn't mean to go there! :shame: I was thinking of nagging him about carrying it until he caved,  or making him cook his own meals.


----------



## TaterTots

LOL!  Thanks everyone. I just love her color!  She will be wore plenty this Spring and Summer.


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114



 it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Date night


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Date night



I hope you had a fun Date Night!  Shelby is beautiful!  And I love her with your scarf and cell phone case!


----------



## breezyme

love your lavender shelby  bag


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Date night




I hope you had a fun date night GG! Shelby looks so pretty on you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you had a fun date night GG! Shelby looks so pretty on you





breezyme said:


> love your lavender shelby  bag





RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you had a fun Date Night!  Shelby is beautiful!  And I love her with your scarf and cell phone case!



Thank you all.  We had a good time sans DS (for the first time in forever).  As you can probably tell, I am sort of a pink/purple loving kind of chick.  The scarf was actually made by one of my students' mother.  She made all the teachers in her daughters team a scarf.......I am


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114



Yah! Mint goes perfectly with the winter time. Pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Date night



Glad to hear you had a good time. That scarf and your Shelby look good together.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. That scarf and your Shelby look good together.



Thanks


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2881213



I love Flo but that cute little bird is pulling my attention! I love his/her eyes!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Flo but that cute little bird is pulling my attention! I love his/her eyes!


Yes, me too! Lovely bag and what owl is that?


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2881213




Love that bag! Mr Owl looks so cute tagging along too.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Date night


 
This Lilac is SO AMAZING!


----------



## Trudysmom

I found the owl, Beanie Boo  clip, so cute. I bought one.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> it!


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah! Mint goes perfectly with the winter time. Pretty!


 
Thanks guys,  I love this color!  It's the perfect mint shade that can be wore year around.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2881213


 
Love it!  The leather looks so supple. . .


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Flo but that cute little bird is pulling my attention! I love his/her eyes!





Trudysmom said:


> Yes, me too! Lovely bag and what owl is that?





Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag! Mr Owl looks so cute tagging along too.





Trudysmom said:


> I found the owl, Beanie Boo  clip, so cute. I bought one.





TaterTots said:


> Love it!  The leather looks so supple. . .



Thanks everyone! I love this bag. I don't feel like I have to baby it at all. It's a good-looking, tough, thick-leathered Dooney tote and is perfect for those "have to get to the supermarket before the snowstorm and Puppy Bowl (and Superbowl) starts" kind of day!

My little bag companion is a TY snow owl named "Spells." He's got the bluest eyes.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks everyone! I love this bag. I don't feel like I have to baby it at all. It's a good-looking, tough, thick-leathered Dooney tote and is perfect for those "have to get to the supermarket before the snowstorm and Puppy Bowl (and Superbowl) starts" kind of day!
> 
> My little bag companion is a TY snow owl named "Spells." He's got the bluest eyes.


 
He's to cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks everyone! I love this bag. I don't feel like I have to baby it at all. It's a good-looking, tough, thick-leathered Dooney tote and is perfect for those "have to get to the supermarket before the snowstorm and Puppy Bowl (and Superbowl) starts" kind of day!
> 
> My little bag companion is a TY snow owl named "Spells." He's got the bluest eyes.


I ordered the owl, so cute.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered the owl, so cute.




Oh no! I'm an enabler. : )


----------



## Trudysmom

Such a cute owl.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.

My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895




Good luck downsizing today!  Flo is beautiful and she'll make it work!  

Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Glitter:*  love your mini satchel in Tmoro.  I have that size also, it's a good size... not small or mini  unless you compare it to the 'medium' which isn't.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895


 
Gorgeous Mini Flo!    If it start regretting wearing her today just keep taking peeks at her...  she's so pretty it'll help keep you from feeling bad about it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895


SO pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Good luck downsizing today!  Flo is beautiful and she'll make it work!
> 
> Enjoy!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Glitter:*  love your mini satchel in Tmoro.  I have that size also, it's a good size... not small or mini  unless you compare it to the 'medium' which isn't.





TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous Mini Flo!    If it start regretting wearing her today just keep taking peeks at her...  she's so pretty it'll help keep you from feeling bad about it!





Trudysmom said:


> SO pretty!



Thank you, everyone! I really did enjoy carrying Mini Flo around today. I road along with my DH to the store, with her on my lap, and admired the play of the sunlight on her beautiful leather and hardware. She's my very first Dooney and still one of my favs.


----------



## Katiesmama

I carried my small Flo Satchel in Plum today.   Love that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895




Stunning! Downsizing is hard, but for some reason it's worth it for these beautiful bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Katiesmama said:


> I carried my small Flo Satchel in Plum today.   Love that bag!




I bet that's a beautiful Color. I hope you had a great day with your small Flo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown. 

Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939




You look great with Miss Sydney. She is lovely and so is your outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951



Miss Croco Fino is beautiful and perfect for the weather you're having!

More snow??!!  My brother is on a plane now from Atlanta to Chicago to get my mom.  She's 89 years old and these last two Winters have been brutal for her.  She's going back to Atlanta with him in a few days.


Be safe travelling!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939



Hi NAC!

Sydney is great for rainy days! And she looks good, rain or shine!

Be safe driving!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939


 
This bag is straight up stunning!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951


 
I just love love love everything about this bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939




Yuck! Nasty cold rainy weather... But LOVE your Sydney satchel! Let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951




Wow! She's just too beautiful for words. Hope she makes your day a little bit warmer!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939





Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought  it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> gatorgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_pixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2881213
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby let me have my Spearmint Baby!
> View attachment 2880114
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying Miss Marine Stanwich today...  She's paired with a pair of dark denim jeans and a cream sweater. She's  the perfect medium sized bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2879029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879030
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChevaliereNoir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another yucky, crummy snow day, so miss  Kenzie in black patent made her first outing and cheered me up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bags ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951


Gorgeous photo and purse.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939


Enjoy the first outing with your lovely bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Miss Croco Fino is beautiful and perfect for the weather you're having!
> 
> 
> 
> More snow??!!  My brother is on a plane now from Atlanta to Chicago to get my mom.  She's 89 years old and these last two Winters have been brutal for her.  She's going back to Atlanta with him in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe travelling!




Thanks RN! We just got a little more today. I watched it from my window at work. Hopefully the ride home shouldn't be too bad. That's nice of your brother. I'm sure she will enjoy Atlanta much more than here! Safe travels to them as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I just love love love everything about this bag.




Thanks TaterTots!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow! She's just too beautiful for words. Hope she makes your day a little bit warmer!




Thanks Glitter! She sure does!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Gorgeous photo and purse.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You look great with Miss Sydney. She is lovely and so is your outfit.




Thank you! Miss Sydney is definitely a keeper.



Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> View attachment 2883951


Absolutely TDF gorgeous!!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Sydney is great for rainy days! And she looks good, rain or shine!
> 
> Be safe driving!


Thank you! It's official - I am crazy about this bag.





TaterTots said:


> This bag is straight up stunning!


Thank you!  She surely is!  I love this bag.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Yuck! Nasty cold rainy weather... But LOVE your Sydney satchel! Let us know how you liked it.


Thanks!  It has rained here absolutely all day. Yuck!  But Miss Sydney has definitely been a bright spot.  The zipper issue has worked itself out and she is definitely a keeper.  That makes me very happy.



Trudysmom said:


> Enjoy the first outing with your lovely bag.


Thank you!  This will be the first of many outings.  I love this bag!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried my small navy Flo Russel tote. It's an easy bag to carry. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2881213





gatorgirl07 said:


> Date night





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying just essentials, which is real hard for me to do.
> 
> My mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.
> 
> View attachment 2882895





NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939





Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951





RuedeNesle said:


> Miss Croco Fino is beautiful and perfect for the weather you're having!
> 
> More snow??!!  My brother is on a plane now from Atlanta to Chicago to get my mom.  She's 89 years old and these last two Winters have been brutal for her.  She's going back to Atlanta with him in a few days.
> 
> 
> Be safe travelling!



He is a good son RN
Such beautiful bags ladies to enjoy in another difficult winter day but it's 73 and sunny here in Az and  am enjoying your bags and life.
It is my Mom's Birthday today and she would have been 86 she been gone for 13 years now and I still miss her..
My son always encourages me to leave Chicago so I can sit by his outdoor built in pool. He wanted to go west ever since he was nine, don't know why he is so much smarter than me


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951



WOW!  Looks great!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> Perfect for this nasty, rainy morning.
> View attachment 2883935
> 
> View attachment 2883937
> 
> View attachment 2883938
> 
> View attachment 2883939



Sharp bag and looks great on you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! We just got a little more today*. I watched it from my window at work. Hopefully the ride home shouldn't be too bad. That's nice of your brother. I'm sure she will enjoy Atlanta much more than here! Safe travels to them as well. :*)





hopi said:


> *He is a good son RN
> *Such beautiful bags ladies to enjoy in another difficult winter day but it's 73 and sunny here in Az and  am enjoying your bags and life.
> It is my Mom's Birthday today and she would have been 86 she been gone for 13 years now and I still miss her..
> *My son always encourages me to leave Chicago *so I can sit by his outdoor built in pool. He wanted to go west ever since he was nine, *don't know why he is so much smarter than me*



Thanks TB and Hopi!

My brother has a very supportive wife who my mother adores!  We (my brother, sister and I) have been trying to get her to move for a while but she was born in Chicago and has never lived anywhere else.  My SIL would not take no for an answer, and strongly encouraged my brother to try as hard as he could to get her to agree to move to Atlanta. I don't think my mom would have made the move voluntarily if it hadn't been for my wonderful SIL!

TB:  Thank you for the well wishes! 

Hopi:  Yeah, I can see why you don't want to leave cold, snowy Illinois.  Who wants to sit by the pool? On a 73 and Sunny day?  In FEBRUARY??!!! 

Hoping this day brings wonderful memories of your mother.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:* love the Croco fino satchel.  I have one also and it's time for me to wear it again.  Has the top of yours softened enough to slouch?  Mine still wants to stand up.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you! Miss Sydney is definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> Absolutely TDF gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's official - I am crazy about this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She surely is!  I love this bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It has rained here absolutely all day. Yuck!  But Miss Sydney has definitely been a bright spot.  The zipper issue has worked itself out and she is definitely a keeper.  That makes me very happy.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  This will be the first of many outings.  I love this bag!



Thanks NAC! I'm glad you're loving Miss Sydney.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:* love the Croco fino satchel.  I have one also and it's time for me to wear it again.  Has the top of yours softened enough to slouch?  Mine still wants to stand up.



Thank LJ. Mine folds down, but it hasn't softened much.  I worked at it to fold down and slouch, but in doing so I caused some fine cracking in the coating, which is visible. I wouldn't suggest doing what I did. I think it will happen in time.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB and Hopi!
> 
> My brother has a very supportive wife who my mother adores!  We (my brother, sister and I) have been trying to get her to move for a while but she was born in Chicago and has never lived anywhere else.  My SIL would not take no for an answer, and strongly encouraged my brother to try as hard as he could to get her to agree to move to Atlanta. I don't think my mom would have made the move voluntarily if it hadn't been for my wonderful SIL!
> 
> TB:  Thank you for the well wishes!
> 
> Hopi:  Yeah, I can see why you don't want to leave cold, snowy Illinois.  Who wants to sit by the pool? On a 73 and Sunny day?  In FEBRUARY??!!!
> 
> Hoping this day brings wonderful memories of your mother.



RN: Your SIL sounds like a beautiful person.  I hope your mom enjoys Atlanta and finds she can settle there. I'm sure it's not hard during this time of year. 

Hopi:  Hugs to you on this day thinking of your mother.  I hope you enjoy that beautiful weather by the pool.


----------



## carterazo

Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2884819


Gorgeous bag.....love the color....enjoy!


----------



## hopi

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2884819



No matter what color
this bag is a stunner


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951




Oh yay... You finally bring her out!!! She's beautiful. Though she's classy looking, she's a great all weather bag, I would think.


----------



## Suzwhat

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2884819



That is a great looking bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884819




Stunning! One of my favorites that got away for sure. I hope you enjoy carrying her today


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.


----------



## inlovewbags

Lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2884819


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148



I wish I had a play date with a Flo satchel today!  I love your OOTD!  I can feel the sunshine!

And you know how much I LOVE Flo!

Have a great Friday-Eve!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cat:*  love your red Sabrina.   I had a Sabrina on order,  but they are out of stock.  It's on my list... any color.  


*NAC:*  your violet Flo says spring is coming soon.  Good thing too,  I'm tired of it snowing every 2 days.


----------



## jmelyn929

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148


 


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884819




Love!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148




Lovely! NAC she looks hot pink on my monitor.


----------



## TaterTots

The sun is out beautiful so I thought what a perfect day for Miss Bristol in Bone to come out and play.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> The sun is out beautiful so I thought what a perfect day for Miss Bristol in Bone to come out and play.
> View attachment 2885336



She's beautiful TT!

Enjoy her and the !


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884819


 
YES YES YES!  This bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148


 
 this bag so much. . .


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful TT!
> 
> Enjoy her and the !


 
Thanks RN,  I definitely will.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148






TaterTots said:


> The sun is out beautiful so I thought what a  perfect day for Miss Bristol in Bone to come out and play.
> View attachment 2885336



Florentine gives me life.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Florentine gives me life.


 
LOL!  Isn't it just amazing!  Whenever I'm using one of my Flo bags I just can't take my eyes off them,  or my hands for that matter.  LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148




Pretty in pink today lovely lady!  Glad it stopped raining for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> LOL!  Isn't it just amazing!  Whenever I'm using one of my Flo bags I just can't take my eyes off them,  or my hands for that matter.  LOL!




Me neither Tater and IM! I have marine flo today and I just love it. I can stop looking at it I either.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> The sun is out beautiful so I thought what a perfect day for Miss Bristol in Bone to come out and play.
> View attachment 2885336




Beautiful! She looks lovely on your countertop too


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! She looks lovely on your countertop too




Thanks so much TB...


----------



## carterazo

hopi said:


> No matter what color
> this bag is a stunner





Suzwhat said:


> That is a great looking bag!!





Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! One of my favorites that got away for sure. I hope you enjoy carrying her today





RuedeNesle said:


>





Glitter_pixie said:


> Love!





TaterTots said:


> YES YES YES!  This bag is GORGEOUS!



Thanks ladies!  I really enjoy carrying her.  I'm just being extra careful until I learn how to care for this leather. (there was a possibility of rain today so I put her away. )


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain finally stopped, yay!  And Miss Violet Flo gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2885145
> 
> View attachment 2885146
> 
> View attachment 2885147
> 
> View attachment 2885148



Really love this bag and the violet is so wonderful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> The sun is out beautiful so I thought what a perfect day for Miss Bristol in Bone to come out and play.
> View attachment 2885336



Here comes the sun! Thank goodness for those sun-shiny days and your beautiful Miss Bristol!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> LOL!  Isn't it just amazing!  Whenever I'm using one of my Flo bags I just can't take my eyes off them,  or my hands for that matter.  LOL!





Twoboyz said:


> Me neither Tater and IM! I have marine flo today and I just love it. I can stop looking at it I either.



absolutely. When I had my Marine smith bag, i set her in a grocery cart while shopping, walked away for a sec and turned around to return to the cart and....OHHHH MYYYYYYY. she was so stunning. it was like seeing her for the first time again.  Florentine color is so rich and beautiful, it just never gets old. 



carterazo said:


> Thanks ladies!  I really enjoy carrying her.  I'm just being extra careful until I learn how to care for this leather. (there was a possibility of rain today so I put her away. )



I baby my alto too. it looks so perfect, I'm always so scared of damaging it. the leather is so different than other type of Dooneys, I feel like it won't patina the same. i feel like these re not supposed to have the "time warn" look, but are supposed to look flawless. that's why I will always have a few diff bags in the same color, so I can swap them out.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here comes the sun! Thank goodness for those sun-shiny days and your beautiful Miss Bristol!




YES! And thanks GP!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT*:  love your bone Bristol.


*IM*:  what a perfect REASON to have multiple styles in the same color.... in case of bad weather.  I love it.


----------



## carterazo

immigratty;28034941

I baby my alto too. it looks so perfect said:
			
		

> Yes, you said right.  That's exactly how I about feel about Alto leather: it should look flawless.    How come I never bought one before.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT*:  love your bone Bristol.
> 
> 
> *IM*:  what a perfect REASON to have multiple styles in the same color.... in case of bad weather.  I love it.



I just buy different styles that I would want anyway in the same colors. so I have a few reds, quite a few blacks, a few crimson, naturals etc. 



carterazo said:


> Yes, you said right.  That's exactly how I about feel about Alto leather: it should look flawless.    How come I never bought one before.



haha, that's EXACTLY what I said to myself the first time I purchased one.  I am so in love with the Alto collection. I love the smooth leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Me neither Tater and IM! I have marine flo today and I just love it. I can stop looking at it I either.




I know what you mean, I can't keep my eyes off my Marine Stanwich.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know what you mean, I can't keep my eyes off my Marine Stanwich.




Those brown handles are gorgeous on the marine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset. 

Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075



She is gorgeous!  I almost bought this bag when we went to the outlets, but the baby pink decided to hitch a ride back with us instead


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075



Wow Pcan,
Never saw this ray of sunshine, very pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075



Hopi is right, this bag is a ray of sunshine! She's very cute!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075



I saw your mod shot of you carrying this bag.  It really looks great on you.  I liked it so much I started looking for it.  I found it on Amazon I think.  I did not buy it...yet.  .


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075




What a happy bag! I love the calf leather.  I almost bought this bag several times. I just never took the plunge.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> What a happy bag! I love the calf leather.  I almost bought this bag several times. I just never took the plunge.




Yeah, I love the color, size and the beautiful strap but it's not very functional. Calf is awesome leather , It's waaaaay to puddly to the point of not being able to get in and out of it without a struggle. I have it in Royal Blue as well. I wanted to carry it one last time before I get rid of it. &#128546; but &#128515;.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I love the color, size and the beautiful strap but it's not very functional. Calf is awesome leather , It's waaaaay to puddly to the point of not being able to get in and out of it without a struggle. I have it in Royal Blue as well. I wanted to carry it one last time before I get rid of it. &#128546; but &#128515;.




Keeping it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331




Good call TB because she's stunning, especially with your black and white. Since she's so hard to come by, I'm glad you decided to keep her. 

She looks great on you... Perfect size and shape! &#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Today we are expecting more snow, so I thought it was a Croco kind of day. Here is Miss Croco Fino Satchel in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2883951


Absolutely gorgeous!



Suzwhat said:


> Sharp bag and looks great on you!


Thank you!!




Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I'm glad you're loving Miss Sydney.


You are very welcome!  I'm very pleased with Miss Sydney.  I can see she will get lots of outings, lol.



carterazo said:


> Alto Sabrina in red.  Second outing!    (she's not quite as orange as in this pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884819


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380




She looks perfect with your outfit! Love the sexy boots


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good call TB because she's stunning, especially with your black and white. Since she's so hard to come by, I'm glad you decided to keep her.
> 
> She looks great on you... Perfect size and shape! &#128525;




Thank you Girlfriend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday.* I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! *Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331



Happy Friday TB!

Oh yeah, finding a matching accessory seals the deal! 

Glad you're keeping her! She's stunning, and she looks very good with your OOTD!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380




Happy Friday PTB!

Miss Flo is beautiful!  And I'm lovin' the boots too!  Looking good!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380


Lovely bag, it looks great.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


 
Ms Stanwich looks awesome and so do you!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380


 
Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, finding a matching accessory seals the deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're keeping her! She's stunning, and she looks very good with your OOTD!




Thanks RN! Happy Friday to you! I hope you have fun shopping around this weekend


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ms Stanwich looks awesome and so do you!




Thanks MaryBel!!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331



Good decision
She is a stunner!!!!!!
Congrats on this beauty


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380



Oyster florentine is one of my very favorite colors.
It is a beautiful bag and looks like she was just released for the Spring season.
I carry my oyster all year round


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Happy Friday to you! I hope you have fun shopping around this weekend



Thanks TB!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT*:  love your bone Bristol.
> 
> 
> *IM*:  what a perfect REASON to have multiple styles in the same color.... in case of bad weather.  I love it.


 
Thanks LJ.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075


 
It looks totally delicious!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


 
She's so stunning!  And looks amazing on you TB!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380


 
She's gorgeous and looks KILLER with your outfit Pcan!


----------



## MaryBel

It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.


 
This is really a cute satchel MB, and the wallet and wristlet work perfectly with it.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331



So pretty, I am glad you kept it & this picture is great. I think all your pictures are nice but this one looks so rich


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.


 You got a really great one when it comes to color. They still have some shoppers at Marshalls, but in red. I love the color coordinating that is going on here



PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075


 The color combo is gorgeous. My bff has the purple one. Shr still hasnt carried it, because it is too soft and slouchy for her now. I did point her in the direction of Pcans great video on how to give this particular  bag more form.



Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


 What color is it? I love this bag so much. Still unsure about would I love it once I got it home



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380


 I loveee this bag. They never go below 0
30% off. So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> This is really a cute satchel MB, and the wallet and wristlet work perfectly with it.


 
Thank you TT!
That's the advantage of multi colored bags, lots of stuff go with them!
I was not planning on switching wallets but when I was switching bags I had to switch the wallet, since I was carrying the matching wallet for the duffle and did not go at all with this bag. And then I saw the purple wallet, still on the shopping bag sitting here in my desk so I decided to switch. The teal wristlet just happened to go with this bag but won't be switched at all when I switch bags. I bought that one to carry my phone halo charger and little cables, so even if it doesn't go it will stay like that.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> You got a really great one when it comes to color. They still have some shoppers at Marshalls, but in red. I love the color coordinating that is going on here


 
Thanks Nebo!
I have the matching tartan little wristlet, but it is too small for my halo and I had just the basics, so I'm not carrying it.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


 
TB!!  I'm so in love with this bag that I keep coming back to look at your pictures.  So I went to ILD just to see if it was available because I had read were some of you Ladies had been seeing it popping in and out,  and sure enough it was THERE so I ran like a MAD CRAZY LADY to the checkout and ORDERED!  I just had to do it.  I've thought about this bag since last night when I seen your first pictures.  I hate to have to do it after this,  but I've got to put myself on a ban and try to stick it out until this summer,  I know it's going to be so hard,  But I've got to try!  LOL!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Good decision
> 
> She is a stunner!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on this beauty




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> She's so stunning!  And looks amazing on you TB!




Thank you T!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.




I love them all together. Such a cute trio! Love those colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> So pretty, I am glad you kept it & this picture is great. I think all your pictures are nice but this one looks so rich




Thanks SCL! That is very kind of you to say.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> You got a really great one when it comes to color. They still have some shoppers at Marshalls, but in red. I love the color coordinating that is going on here
> 
> 
> 
> The color combo is gorgeous. My bff has the purple one. Shr still hasnt carried it, because it is too soft and slouchy for her now. I did point her in the direction of Pcans great video on how to give this particular  bag more form.
> 
> 
> 
> What color is it? I love this bag so much. Still unsure about would I love it once I got it home
> 
> 
> 
> I loveee this bag. They never go below 0
> 
> 30% off. So pretty!




Thanks Nebo! This is the Crimson. I'm so in love with this color and this bag now. I can't believe I was thinking about sending it back! They have one on ILD right now. It seems to be popping in and out of stock. You have the satchel with pockets though which is the same color. Miss you around here lately


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> TB!!  I'm so in love with this bag that I keep coming back to look at your pictures.  So I went to ILD just to see if it was available because I had read were some of you Ladies had been seeing it popping in and out,  and sure enough it was THERE so I ran like a MAD CRAZY LADY to the checkout and ORDERED!  I just had to do it.  I've thought about this bag since last night when I seen your first pictures.  I hate to have to do it after this,  but I've got to put myself on a ban and try to stick it out until this summer,  I know it's going to be so hard,  But I've got to try!  LOL!!




Yay!!!! I saw it was in stock this morning because I was looking for my sisters bag for her and I stumbled upon it. Congrats on getting it! I think you're going to love it. It is a stunning color. I can't wait for you to get it.  mine is sitting on my desk and I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!!! I saw it was in stock this morning because I was looking for my sisters bag for her and I stumbled upon it. Congrats on getting it! I think you're going to love it. It is a stunning color. I can't wait for you to get it.  mine is sitting on my desk and I can't stop looking at it!


 
I can't WAIT!  Your pictures SOLD ME ON IT!  LOL!  I just love everything about the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I can't WAIT!  Your pictures SOLD ME ON IT!  LOL!  I just love everything about the bag.




Thank you. I'm glad my pictures helped. We are lol such enablers around here aren't we? Lol! I really hope you love it.


----------



## immigratty

Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...




I'm impressed
with the bag and the fact that you have the energy to go party.
Have fun!


----------



## immigratty

hopi said:


> I'm impressed
> with the bag and the fact that you have the energy to go party.
> Have fun!



at 40 years old...I'm equally impressed. lolol I just had to load her up, and she was looking so delicious, I had to go show her off. Plus, there is a group of "young"[ish] married couples we all hang out, so Fridays are girls/guys night [we go out, and our hubs hang "out" --usually in] and Saturday is date night. They keep me going, although they are all actually young, I"ll be 40 next year, they are all like 31-33, but they keep me going...well that and all these beautiful bags I am determined to show the world.  Otherwise I would definitely be a hobbit and watch hgtv all night.  lolol


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...




This bag is just amazing!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you. I'm glad my pictures helped. We are lol such enablers around here aren't we? Lol! I really hope you love it.




I just know I will!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075



Super color! I've never seen this before.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331



*TBz*: Glad you kept her. What a glorious color! You'll get a lot of use out of her. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380



*PTB*: Really nice photo. Love the Flo Drawstring. I remember wanting a Flo bag in Oyster. I've always loved that color but never managed to nap one in that color. Yours looks great. Does the color wear well?



MaryBel said:


> It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.



*MaryBel*: I love it! I saw a Tartan Dooney barrel bag and must say that color tartan is really pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz*: Glad you kept her. What a glorious color! You'll get a lot of use out of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PTB*: Really nice photo. Love the Flo Drawstring. I remember wanting a Flo bag in Oyster. I've always loved that color but never managed to nap one in that color. Yours looks great. Does the color wear well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MaryBel*: I love it! I saw a Tartan Dooney barrel bag and must say that color tartan is really pretty.




Thanks girlfriend!!! I love the color but it doesn't wear well. The bag isn't drum dyed so it kinda looks like the color is fading in certain spots. When I originally bought this bag, it had some faded spots, so I exchanged it thinking I got a defective bag and the new one did the same thing. I love the color so much till I just decided to keep it. I love this color far better than my bone. I've notice this color hard to come by. I'm thinking they replaced it with bone??


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075


Beautiful bag, and such a gorgeous color!!!  It's a keeper!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


Gorgeous, and such a deep, rich looking color!!!!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...


That is one gorgeous bag! Hope you had fun!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> This bag is just amazing!



thx so much. I'm thinking i may be more in love with Viviana than Giovanna...never thought i would see that day. 



Nebo said:


> That is one gorgeous bag! Hope you had fun!



thanx so much, ,we had a blast!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...



Half the fun of going out is carrying a beautiful bag! And Mrs Viviana is beautiful!

I'm happy you had fun with the girls!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz*: Glad you kept her. What a glorious color! You'll get a lot of use out of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PTB*: Really nice photo. Love the Flo Drawstring. I remember wanting a Flo bag in Oyster. I've always loved that color but never managed to nap one in that color. Yours looks great. Does the color wear well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MaryBel*: I love it! I saw a Tartan Dooney barrel bag and must say that color tartan is really pretty.




Thanks Glitter


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and such a deep, rich looking color!!!!




Thanks Cheidel!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661



PTB love this bag and color, it looks so good on you!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know it's a little late but this is what I carried today (Thurs)... Miss O-Ring Sac (Calf Leather) in Sunset.
> 
> Crazy as this sounds, I love this bag but it's toooooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886075


What a cheerful bag!  I love her!




Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331


Absolutely TDF gorgeous! She is perfect not only with your scarf, but your whole outfit.  And she is perfect with the room you are in, lol.  It was meant to be.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today... Miss Florentine Drawstring in Oyster. Haven't carried her in about a year. She's such a great bag...
> 
> View attachment 2886379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886380


Beautiful!  She compliments your outfit perfectly.  I love your sweater, too!



MaryBel said:


> It's still raining and needed to go out to the doctor so I changed from my Coach navy/citrine duffle or as I'm calling it now: "the seahawks duffle" to my tartan dooney satchel with coordinating coach wallet and wristlet.


 
*groan* Now I need to find a tartan satchel.  You know - so we can be twins!  LOL.

Love your satchel - I can see her working with so many outfits.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Headed out to Salsa night with the girls... Mrs. Alto Viviana in tow...


 
What.A.Gorgeous.Bag.  Beautiful!  Hope you had fun!



PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#55357;&#56833; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661


 
Another gorgeous ensemble!  Another gorgeous sweater! Miss Toledo just pops with your outfit.  Love it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Well guess who came with me today. There is no way I was going to be able to send this back! Here is a better picture after I loaded her up with my stuff. It shows her personality better than the stiff stuffed picture I posted in the reveal thread yesterday. I also found the perfect scarf to wear with her so that was reason enough for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2886330
> 
> View attachment 2886331



Love it!  Looks great on you.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What.A.Gorgeous.Bag.  Beautiful!  Hope you had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous ensemble!  Another gorgeous sweater! Miss Toledo just pops with your outfit.  Love it.



Thx so much NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with denim Bristol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661


 
The Rouge color is amazing Pcan.  It looks so supple!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772


 
The Denim color is amazing on the Bristol,  looks amazing on you too.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping


 
GG she is just TO DIE FOR!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661




Beautiful pop of color, gorgeous bag, and looks great on you!  Love your outfit and boots!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772




Lovely denim color, looks great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping




Beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772


I love your Bristol!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772





gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping



Beautiful bags, ladies!


----------



## jules 8

My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661






NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772





gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping



Looking good, as usual PTB and NAC!  

GG, I saw your bag at Macy's today.  She's bigger than I thought she would be, but she's a good looking bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel



This is a sweet satchel! I saw her, and the wristlet at Macy's today.  Beautiful!

Have fun carrying her!


----------



## jules 8

RuedeNesle said:


> This is a sweet satchel! I saw her, and the wristlet at Macy's today.  Beautiful!
> 
> Have fun carrying her!



Thank you, that is where I purchased her


----------



## Murphy47

jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel




Saw that one and just LOVE it!!! So cute. 
Hope they still have some when I get some money.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these Crimson Stanwich's going around, it made me pull out Miss Toledo in Rouge (for a pop) to ease my mind of wanting one. &#128513; I love the shape and size of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2888660
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888661




That's such a beautiful bag, and you wear it so well


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772




Miss Denim Bristol is so fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping




Beautiful bag GG  I hope you had a fun shopping trip. I love Whole Foods. I went yesterday and there were so many wine tastings going on.


----------



## Twoboyz

jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel




Really cute Jules! Enjoy


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag GG  I hope you had a fun shopping trip. I love Whole Foods. I went yesterday and there were so many wine tastings going on.



That's part of the appeal of whole foods.  I love the wine after a hectic friday at school.....


----------



## jules 8

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute Jules! Enjoy


Thank you all, your all so nice


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel




All ready for V day!!! &#128515; this will be a collectors bag, for sure! Enjoy your new bag girly!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with denim Bristol.
> View attachment 2888771
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888772




What a perfect bag for errand day! The Denim is so casual but dressy. Looks great on u!


----------



## Mrs. Q

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153127935091388&set=gm.656650201111040&type=1&theater


----------



## Mrs. Q

facebook.com/photo.phpfbid=10153127935091388&set=gm.656650201111040&type=1&theater


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> facebook.com/photo.phpfbid=10153127935091388&set=gm.656650201111040&type=1&theater




Hi Mrs Q! It's great to see you here.  I can't seem to get the link to show anything on my iPad.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Happy Monday!

We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.
> 
> View attachment 2889919




Love it! It is the perfect bag for bad weather.  stay warm and safe.


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.
> 
> View attachment 2889919



Great bag for rainy days Be safe darling.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.
> 
> View attachment 2889919



I love this bag!  Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! It is the perfect bag for bad weather.  stay warm and safe.







Nebo said:


> Great bag for rainy days Be safe darling.




Yes...this girl (aka Big Bertha), makes these ick days way much better! 

Thanks for the warm/safe wishes. I'm staying indoors. I walked up the stairs to my home office. My DH gets such a kick out of me carrying a bag to my office upstairs. He just doesn't get us purse lovers! : )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yes...this girl (aka Big Bertha), makes these ick days way much better!
> 
> Thanks for the warm/safe wishes. I'm staying indoors. I walked up the stairs to my home office. My DH gets such a kick out of me carrying a bag to my office upstairs. He just doesn't get us purse lovers! : )



  And don't forget to carry her when you go to the mailbox!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...
> 
> View attachment 2890046



Hi PTB!

That says a lot if Miss Shelby is one of your favs!  You have such a beautiful collection!  Love your OOTD!  Enjoy!


----------



## breezyme

love all your bags girls,i so enjoy your pics.i'm carrying my red logo lock,i'm not sure how to post pics on here yet.lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

breezyme said:


> love all your bags girls,i so enjoy your pics.i'm carrying my red logo lock,i'm not sure how to post pics on here yet.lol




Bag twins... I have the red too!! Are you using the mobile app?


----------



## TaterTots

jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel


 
Super cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.
> 
> View attachment 2889919


 


Just beautiful!  And like you said perfect for nasty weather..


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...
> 
> View attachment 2890046


 
The Shelby is just gorgeous in Grey Pcan.


----------



## breezyme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... I have the red too!! Are you using the mobile app?



Hi pecan,I was on my laptop is it easier to post pictres on the mobile.im on mobile now.abd I love the logo lockI have it in bright orange too.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...
> 
> View attachment 2890046



Love the look of the Shelby. Very cute outfit Pcan. Have fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

breezyme said:


> love all your bags girls,i so enjoy your pics.i'm carrying my red logo lock,i'm not sure how to post pics on here yet.lol



Love the logo lock in red!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

breezyme said:


> Hi pecan,I was on my laptop is it easier to post pictres on the mobile.im on mobile now.abd I love the logo lockI have it in bright orange too.




Yes, to me it's easier using the phone app. You just click on the message u want to reply to, hit "quote", then you will see the camera icon to select pics from your phone.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yucky/rainy day today so I switched into my Sutton.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Love the look of the Shelby. Very cute outfit Pcan. Have fun.




Thanks GF!!! I'm loving this bag the more I see it. I want another but not sure what color. I LOOOVE Taupe but I have that color in the Dillen Satchel, Bone Flo Satchel and Oyster Flo Drawstring. All of which fall in that category.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!!! I'm loving this bag the more I see it. I want another but not sure what color. I LOOOVE Taupe but I have that color in the Dillen Satchel, Bone Flo Satchel and Oyster Flo Drawstring. All of which fall in that category.




Hey I totally get it. You're talking to the girl who has two Shelbys  what about navy or red. That is if you don't like any of the new spring colors. I love the navy more and more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hey I totally get it. You're talking to the girl who has two Shelbys  what about navy or red. That is if you don't like any of the new spring colors. I love the navy more and more.




Lol... Yes, I've been looking at Navy but have a O-Ring Sac in Blue and the Logo Lock and Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Red. Sighing!!! I'm starting to realize that it's ok to have different bags in the same color family. It just makes the decision harder. Thanks for helping me figure this out.  I may check out the "as is" section. I just hate that they come not stuffed.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yucky/rainy day today so I switched into my Sutton.....




Love the Sutton GG and there is that fun Wallet!


----------



## gatorgirl07

tatertots said:


> love the sutton gg and there is that fun wallet!  :d



:d


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, I've been looking at Navy but have a O-Ring Sac in Blue and the Logo Lock and Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Red. Sighing!!! I'm starting to realize that it's ok to have different bags in the same color family. It just makes the decision harder. Thanks for helping me figure this out.  I may check out the "as is" section. I just hate that they come not stuffed.




PTB .. I just ordered the taupe shelby  I didn't wanna order cause I have a natural and a chestnut bag already and thought I didn't "need" another taupish color  
But that color is just gorgeous !! And shelby will never be at the outlets so I figured I might as well go for it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> And don't forget to carry her when you go to the mailbox!



OMG! You made me spit out my tea when I read that! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...
> 
> View attachment 2890046



I like it! I like it!



TaterTots said:


> Just beautiful!  And like you said perfect for nasty weather..



Thanks, TaterTots! What's your go-to bag in nasty weather?



gatorgirl07 said:


> Yucky/rainy day today so I switched into my Sutton.....



Bag Twins!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> PTB .. I just ordered the taupe shelby  I didn't wanna order cause I have a natural and a chestnut bag already and thought I didn't "need" another taupish color
> But that color is just gorgeous !! And shelby will never be at the outlets so I figured I might as well go for it




Ahhhh... That makes sense V. I was literally just looking at it on the Q. I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, I've been looking at Navy but have a O-Ring Sac in Blue and the Logo Lock and Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel in Red. Sighing!!! I'm starting to realize that it's ok to have different bags in the same color family. It just makes the decision harder. Thanks for helping me figure this out.  I may check out the "as is" section. I just hate that they come not stuffed.




I'm starting to figure that out too. I mean sooner or later we are gojng to run out of colors right?  Lol. The as is Shelbys have been good and they always seem to have all colors available.


----------



## Twoboyz

PCan and Vickie, the Shelby will never be at the outlet, but the Claremont Medium Cayden might. It looks exactly the same but it has a D ring on the outside and has the rainbow chevron lining. 

http://www.dooney.com/claremont-med...ont#start=3&cgid=dooney-collections-claremont


----------



## Nebo

My little big ugly duckling was out and about today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahhh... Ty TB!!! I must have missed seeing this on the site. Now I'm thinking of getting the Shelby as is from the Q and a fun color like Aqua or orange in the Cayden since it has the fun lining. I really can't see having a taupe bag with a red, yellow, blue inside. Just my personal opinion. Thanks again for pointing this out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> My little big ugly duckling was out and about today




Awww... She's not ugly! Love Ocean Blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My little big ugly duckling was out and about today




Miss Duckling is very cute. I hope you two had fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... Ty TB!!! I must have missed seeing this on the site. Now I'm thinking of getting the Shelby as is from the Q and a fun color like Aqua or orange in the Cayden since it has the fun lining. I really can't see having a taupe bag with a red, yellow, blue inside. Just my personal opinion. Thanks again for pointing this out.




I agree with you on the taupe and the colored lining. Good plan.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Bag Twins!



Yay!  I never get to be bag twins.....  &#128515;&#128512;


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! You made me spit out my tea when I read that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TaterTots! What's your go-to bag in nasty weather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Twins!




I usually go with my White multicolor satchel. It being coated canvas makes it perfect for nasty weather. I've not treated the vachetta trim either. I'm just letting it patina with use.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> My little big ugly duckling was out and about today




I LOVE IT!! She looks awesome.


----------



## breezyme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, to me it's easier using the phone app. You just click on the message u want to reply to, hit "quote", then you will see the camera icon to select pics .
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see the phone icon.


----------



## breezyme

Icon I meant.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073




A true classic. Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods for grocery shopping


So pretty!



jules 8 said:


> My new sweet Sweetheart Satchel


How cute is she?!  Love!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> We are having icy rain this morning and then it's turning to snow this afternoon. Carrying my Sutton Hampshire...perfect go-to for this yucky weather.
> 
> View attachment 2889919


Perfect choice! Stay warm!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulling out my "throw around/carefree" bag today... Miss Shelby Shopper in Grey. One of my favs...
> 
> View attachment 2890046


 Another great ensemble.  Shelby looks great on you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Lovely denim color, looks great on you!  Enjoy!


Thank you!  I'm a sucker for a blue bag, lol.



Trudysmom said:


> I love your Bristol!


Thank you!  Me too!  I love everything about this bag. 



Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies!


 Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> *Looking good, as usual PTB and NAC!*
> 
> GG, I saw your bag at Macy's today.  She's bigger than I thought she would be, but she's a good looking bag!


Awww, thanks so much, RN! 



Twoboyz said:


> Miss Denim Bristol is so fun.


 I agree!  The color is amazing and the bag is so easy to carry.




PcanTannedBty said:


> What a perfect bag for errand day! The Denim is so casual but dressy. Looks great on u!


Thank you!  I agree - I love the Florentine bags in blue  - so rich looking.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yucky/rainy day today so I switched into my Sutton.....


Perfect choice!  I love the dark brown on this bag. 



Nebo said:


> My little big ugly duckling was out and about today


 
She's gorgeous!  No way is she an ugly duckling!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> A true classic. Gorgeous!


 
Thanks, TB!  I love how easy care the Dillen leather is - and I love the contrast of the trim and handles with the color of the bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073




She looks phenomenal!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice *TT*.   I just moved out of my purple Samba leather satchel.  Now I'm carrying a black ostrich embossed satchel.  It's an oldie and one of my favs,  because I love the style and the look and it's so light weight.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158



She even looks prettier loaded up. Great color.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice *TT*.   I just moved out of my purple Samba leather satchel.  Now I'm carrying a black ostrich embossed satchel.  It's an oldie and one of my favs,  because I love the style and the look and it's so light weight.




I know just the Satchel your talking about LJ!  A gorgeous bag!


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> She even looks prettier loaded up. Great color.




Thanks hopi!  She really does and I must say the Brick color is so rich. The perfect shade for those Ladies that really like Red and Chocolate colors of brown. This color really is the perfect mix of the two.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158



She's the perfect center piece! I love the color brick in the samba.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice *TT*.   I just moved out of my purple Samba leather satchel.  Now I'm carrying a black ostrich embossed satchel.  It's an oldie and one of my favs,  because I love the style and the look and it's so light weight.



I bet it's gorgeous. Ostrich is so unique and beutiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158



Beautiful!  She'll be fun to look at even if you're not going anywhere!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073




Beautiful NAC!  I love your handbag collection!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> She's the perfect center piece! I love the color brick in the samba.


 
Thanks TB!  It's such a nice rich color isn't it?


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!  She'll be fun to look at even if you're not going anywhere!


 
How did you know what I've been doing today RN?!?!?  LOL!  :giggles:


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> How did you know what I've been doing today RN?!?!?  LOL!  :giggles:



Because that's what I'd be doing!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Because that's what I'd be doing!


 
Well I guess that shows we are 2 that's very a like!  LOL!   :lolots:


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Well I guess that shows we are 2 that's very a like!  LOL!   :lolots:



Yes we are!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158




Love that color TT... Beautiful Fall color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> My little big ugly duckling was out and about today


 
No, no, no...that's a cutie-pie ducking!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073


 

awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Thanks TB!  It's such a nice rich color isn't it?




Yes it is.


----------



## immigratty

Where do I even start? beautiful bags ladies. all of them, constant reminder of why Dooney is the absolute BEST!!!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073


Beautiful....gorgeous...and stunning!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Where do I even start? beautiful bags ladies. all of them, constant reminder of why Dooney is the absolute BEST!!!




Yes!!!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Medium Dillen Satchel in Black
> View attachment 2891072
> 
> View attachment 2891073




So classic!!!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Mrs Q! It's great to see you here.  I can't seem to get the link to show anything on my iPad.


I'm rusty at using a board and for some reason it won't post my picture.


----------



## Neener1991

Mrs. Q said:


> I'm rusty at using a board and for some reason it won't post my picture.



I hear ya, I can't either *smh* !!!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Neener1991 said:


> I hear ya, I can't either *smh* !!!


The sad part is, I used to run one. :lolots::giggles:


----------



## immigratty

Alto zip zip in Ivy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I didn't know they made Alto in Ivy.  What else have I been missing?  

  I know they have a beautiful bright blue and a pale pink for spring.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  I didn't know they made Alto in Ivy.  What else have I been missing?
> 
> I know they have a beautiful bright blue and a pale pink for spring.



this bag is old, not available right now. I haven't seen any Ivy Alto's recently.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy



Hi I!

Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158


 Gorgeous.  I'd do the exact same thing.  Well, actually, I have, lol.




TaterTots said:


> She looks phenomenal!


Thank you!!



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful NAC!  I love your handbag collection!


Aww, thank you!



Glitter_pixie said:


> awesome!


Thank you!



cheidel said:


> Beautiful....gorgeous...and stunning!!!  Enjoy!


Thank you!



PcanTannedBty said:


> So classic!!!


Thank you!


I agree completely, y'all!  The black dillen leather with the contrasting trim and handles is just so classic, and she's so easy to carry too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy


 
She's gorgeous!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

TaterTots said:


> Not really going anywhere today but still decided to move into my Samba Leather Satchel in the color Brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891158



Pretty bag and counter top!!!


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy



immi

She is so beautiful, if you have time could you get more pics later in light the color is coming across  black on my computer. I adore this bag!!!!!!!!!! LOVE the ivy


----------



## CatePNW

Nothing new for a while but I've been using my black zip zip this week.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy




This is simply AMAZING!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color TT... Beautiful Fall color!




Isn't it!!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Where do I even start? beautiful bags ladies. all of them, constant reminder of why Dooney is the absolute BEST!!!




You got that right!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous.  I'd do the exact same thing.  Well, actually, I have, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I agree completely, y'all!  The black dillen leather with the contrasting trim and handles is just so classic, and she's so easy to carry too.




Sometimes we just have to don't we!  LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pretty bag and counter top!!!




Thanks SCL!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new for a while but I've been using my black zip zip this week.
> 
> View attachment 2892902
> View attachment 2892903




This is lovely.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy




Love that gorgeous Ivy color!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Alto zip zip in Ivy




Gorgeous IM! I've never seen Alto in Ivy. It looks like a deep dark rich Ivy. It almost looks black in the pictures.


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> Beautiful! Enjoy!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!






MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!





hopi said:


> immi
> 
> She is so beautiful, if you have time could you get more pics later in light the color is coming across  black on my computer. I adore this bag!!!!!!!!!! LOVE the ivy





TaterTots said:


> This is simply AMAZING!






Glitter_pixie said:


> Love that gorgeous Ivy color!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous IM! I've never seen Alto in Ivy. It looks like a deep dark rich Ivy. It almost looks black in the pictures.



thanx so much ladies. the purse is a deep deep dark green, more like a hunter green than ivy really, plus it's pretty old, and worn. My camera sucks...correction, my camera doesn't work [on my fon], so I have to use my husband's camera [on his fon] and his camera is kind of sucky, for whatever reason I can't get the camera to take a better pic than what's it's taking. ironically when I put the flash on it makes it come out darker [purse and background] but to the untrained eye, it kind of looks black in person.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Sydney getting the love today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.

I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.




And some mod shots while I'm here:










And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Sydney getting the love today.
> View attachment 2893493



Loving your Miss Sydney, too! I love the Sutton family.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new for a while but I've been using my black zip zip this week.
> 
> View attachment 2892902
> View attachment 2892903


 
Twins on your Zip Zip Satchel!  I love your outfit - and the combo with your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.
> 
> I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.
> 
> View attachment 2893497
> 
> 
> And some mod shots while I'm here:
> 
> View attachment 2893500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893504
> 
> 
> And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2893510


 
Wow! She's gorgeous!  And she looks awesome on you, too!  Now that's a debut!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Loving your Miss Sydney, too! I love the Sutton family.


 
Me too, GP!  I am really liking the dark brown of the Tmoro and the dark brown handles.  Just so rich looking to me. I love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Sydney getting the love today.
> View attachment 2893493



Hi NAC!

I love Sydney!  Especially the outside back zipper pocket.  Do you use it?  Is it deep enough to hold your phone and a small coin purse without fighting to get them out?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.
> 
> I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.
> 
> View attachment 2893497
> 
> 
> And some mod shots while I'm here:
> 
> View attachment 2893500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893504
> 
> 
> And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893510



Hi GP!

Chelsea is beautiful!  I was going to ask how you could wait so long to carry her, but I've seen pics you've posted of other beautiful handbags from your collection so I can see why it's easy for you to wait.

I also love how roomy Chelsea is and that she has a center pocket.  I love her with your OOTD!

Enjoy your first outing together!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! She's gorgeous!  And she looks awesome on you, too!  Now that's a debut!



Thanks, NAC! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP!
> 
> Chelsea is beautiful!  I was going to ask how you could wait so long to carry her, but I've seen pics you've posted of other beautiful handbags from your collection so I can see why it's easy for you to wait.
> 
> I also love how roomy Chelsea is and that she has a center pocket.  I love her with your OOTD!
> 
> Enjoy your first outing together!



Thank you so much, RuedeN! So kind of you to say! I've been enjoying dressing up for "the office" this past week but kind of glad tomorrow is casual Friday 

I think I held off on wearing her because I thought she was too heavy but that's not the case, especially compared to my Flo Medium Russel. (I guess I had to build up my muscles first using the Russel, lol.) The Flo Chelsea is super, super gorgeous, so nicely made, and I'm very happy I finally used her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, RuedeN! So kind of you to say! I've been enjoying dressing up for "the office" this past week but kind of glad tomorrow is casual Friday
> 
> I think I held off on wearing her because I thought she was too heavy but that's not the case, especially compared to my Flo Medium Russel. (*I guess I had to build up my muscles first using the Russel, lol.*) The Flo Chelsea is super, super gorgeous, so nicely made, and I'm very happy I finally used her!



 Another reason to love handbags; they make us keep our arms in shape! 

You're welcome!  I always enjoy looking at your pics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Sydney!  Especially the outside back zipper pocket.  Do you use it?  Is it deep enough to hold your phone and a small coin purse without fighting to get them out?




To be honest, I keep forgetting to use the outside pocket. After reading your post, I stuck my phone in the pocket and it fits in and out easily, but I don't think there's enough room for both my phone and a coin purse. My keys would fit in there but I'd be worried about scratching my phone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> To be honest, I keep forgetting to use the outside pocket. After reading your post, I stuck my phone in the pocket and it fits in and out easily, but I don't think there's enough room for both my phone and a coin purse. My keys would fit in there but I'd be worried about scratching my phone.



Hi NAC!

Thanks so much for checking!

I think if I had to choose, I would keep my phone there, unless I'm traveling on buses in SF, then I'd keep my coin purse in it for easy access so I wouldn't have to open my bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Sydney getting the love today.
> View attachment 2893493



Love


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.
> 
> I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.
> 
> View attachment 2893497
> 
> 
> And some mod shots while I'm here:
> 
> View attachment 2893500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893504
> 
> 
> And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2893510



I love it Glitter! I love soft smooshy florentine with loopy straps too   She looks great on you.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Sydney getting the love today.
> View attachment 2893493





Glitter_pixie said:


> Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.
> 
> I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.
> 
> View attachment 2893497
> 
> 
> And some mod shots while I'm here:
> 
> View attachment 2893500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893504
> 
> 
> And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2893510





beautiful


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I love it Glitter! I love soft smooshy florentine with loopy straps too   She looks great on you.







immigratty said:


> beautiful




Thank you girls!


----------



## immigratty

Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro




Beautiful bag! Have fun on your VDay weekend with your hubby


----------



## gatorgirl07

Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! Have fun on your VDay weekend with your hubby



thx so much TB, I rarely get her out. I am seriously in love with tmoro. I really have to stop myself from buying every bag in tmoro, it just makes hem all look so friggin luscious! and it must be a beasty color because I normally don't even like brown. Other colors that do this to me are crimson and bone. yikes


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro





Happy Friday I!

Have a fun weekend! I love your Flo Pocket Tassel bag and you Gucci bag posted in another thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).



 Happy Friday GG

She's a beautiful choice for Valentines day and great company for a bitterly cold weekend!

Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday GG
> 
> She's a beautiful choice for Valentines day and great company for a bitterly cold weekend!
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks RN &#128512;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro


 
Oh.My.Goodness.  That is TDF gorgeous!!  Enjoy your Vday weekend!




gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).




I just love the soft pink on Flo.  So pretty!


You've inspired me to either load up my Violet Flo or Scarlet Phoebe, or MK Red Grommet Selma for tomorrow.  My plan is to go shopping, so that would be perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).




Oh my gosh, that had to be the cutest picture of the Flo satchel I've ever seen! I love her.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Sydney getting the love today.
> View attachment 2893493


 
I really love this bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today my Flo black East/West Chelsea makes her debut! I bought her from L&T during their FFsale right before Christmas, but this is the first time I'm using her.
> 
> I love those soft, loopy straps! She's my DB choice today.
> 
> View attachment 2893497
> 
> 
> And some mod shots while I'm here:
> 
> View attachment 2893500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893504
> 
> 
> And let's look at how much she can hold...with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2893510


 
She looks so smooshy and soft!  She's just gorgeous.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro


 
This is a really great looking bag!  And the Tmoro color is so rich,  it looks delicious.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).


 
OMG GG!!  The Baby Pink on this bag is giving me a heart attack!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> She looks so smooshy and soft!  She's just gorgeous.



Thanks TT! She is much nicer than I thought she would be. I should have used her way sooner!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks TT! She is much nicer than I thought she would be. I should have used her way sooner!


 
With all that nice soft leather I just know she smells divine!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> This is a really great looking bag!  And the Tmoro color is so rich,  it looks delicious.






NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh.My.Goodness.  That is TDF gorgeous!!  Enjoy your Vday weekend!



thanx ladies. I just love Flor and tmoro, and put together, they are unstoppable. lol



gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching  into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is  bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun  through thurs).



where is the love button when you need it? I always see this color in stores, and shy away from it, but everyone time you all post it, I regret my decision not to buy


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Ready to head out with hubs for Vday weekend.  My main vday weekend bag [besides vday night] will be this Flo Pocket Tassel bag in Tmoro



Hmmm, yummy chocolate! Hope you have a nice Valentine's Day!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).



Wait...bitterly cold? I thought you lived near The Mouse (a.k.a Disney World). I woke up this morning at it was 3 degrees...but your warm, pink bag is melting my heart...love it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

immigratty said:


> thanx ladies. I just love Flor and tmoro, and put together, they are unstoppable. lol
> 
> 
> 
> where is the love button when you need it? I always see this color in stores, and shy away from it, but everyone time you all post it, I regret my decision not to buy



If you want her, you should grab her.  According to Rehoboth, they are going away.  I couldn't find one at all today.....not even in the warehouse


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wait...bitterly cold? I thought you lived near The Mouse (a.k.a Disney World). I woke up this morning at it was 3 degrees...but your warm, pink bag is melting my heart...love it!



No.  I wish I did live by the mouse. If I did, I would never leave the outlets...lol.  We just go on vacay there most years.  I actually live around the bible belt.  When I went to school this am,  it was 17° with a wind chill of 3°


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hmmm, yummy chocolate! Hope you have a nice Valentine's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...bitterly cold? I thought you lived near The Mouse (a.k.a Disney  World). I woke up this morning at it was 3 degrees...but your warm, pink  bag is melting my heart...love it!



thnx so much




gatorgirl07 said:


> If you want her, you should grab her.  According to Rehoboth, they are going away.  I couldn't find one at all today.....not even in the warehouse



OH NO GG.... now my co-workers are going to look at me crazy when I say 'GO-GO GADGET COPTER' so I can fly to an outlet store. lmbo


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).


Such a  pretty bag! It will brighten your chilly day.


----------



## gatorgirl07

immigratty said:


> thnx so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO GG.... now my co-workers are going to look at me crazy when I say 'GO-GO GADGET COPTER' so I can fly to an outlet store. lmbo



I would just call instead of going Christian grey with my private 'copter......lmbo &#128515;


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).


Super cute!


----------



## all2joy

Viviana


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since it is Valentines day, I am switching into my baby pink satchel......plus I am wearing it now while it is bitterly cold, but gorgeous (We are supposed to get snow starting sun through thurs).




Beautiful and perfect for V-Day. Such a soft pink! Nice photo...


----------



## immigratty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I would just call instead of going Christian grey with my private 'copter......lmbo &#128515;



haha I wish....it was an inspector gadget reference? does anyone remember that cartoon?


----------



## gatorgirl07

immigratty said:


> haha I wish....it was an inspector gadget reference? does anyone remember that cartoon?



Yeah, I'm just messing with you.  My girlfriends and I are going to see 50 shades tomorrow......so I may be a little excited.

Inspector gadget still comes on cartoon network here.  I watch sometimes.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*all2joy*:  your Viviana is a very sharp looking handbag.


----------



## TaterTots

all2joy said:


> Viviana


 
Viviana is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Viviana




Gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> Viviana



Viviana! Oh, she's just too beautiful for words!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Viviana



so in loooooooooooove. I can look at this pic all day!!!! We are so bag twins!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Yeah, I'm just messing with you.  My girlfriends and I are going to see 50 shades tomorrow......so I may be a little excited.
> 
> Inspector gadget still comes on cartoon network here.  I watch sometimes.....



haha, man I haven't seen it in soooooo long. and 50 shades, perfect vday movie!!


----------



## pbnjam

Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## middie girl

Oh I love the crimson! I just ordered it from the outlet! Cannot wait till it gets here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> Viviana



Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721




  Beautiful!  I had this one too but gifted her to a friend when I moved. Looking at your pic makes me miss her.

Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## Twoboyz

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721




Just look at that beautiful red bag....that color is TDF! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Twoboyz

middie girl said:


> Oh I love the crimson! I just ordered it from the outlet! Cannot wait till it gets here.




Yay!! It's a gorgeous color and I hope you love your new bag. We will be bag twins


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755



 Happy Valentine's Day TB!

  What a beautiful shopping companion! 

Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## pbnjam

middie girl said:


> Oh I love the crimson! I just ordered it from the outlet! Cannot wait till it gets here.



Is that the color of my bag? Sorry I wasn't sure if ur post is referring to mine. Crimson sounds reddish. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!  I had this one too but gifted her to a friend when I moved. Looking at your pic makes me miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to you too!



Thank you! Your friend is lucky to get your bag. My friends don't seem to share my interest. 



Twoboyz said:


> Just look at that beautiful red bag....that color is TDF! Happy Valentines Day!



Thank you! Red is one of my favorite colors for bags. Any types of reds are beautiful from bright apple red to darker maroons. 



Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755



Gorgeous color! It's very cold where I am too. Stay warm!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721


 

So pretty!  That is one bag style I haven't gotten yet.  Maybe one day.....


----------



## TaterTots

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721


 
So gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755


 
She looks amazing on you TB!  And that Red is so vibrant!  I just love the Pebble Satchels.  


Just wanted to add,  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  That is one bag style I haven't gotten yet.  Maybe one day.....



I miss seeing your Coach mods! But I bet you're buying a ton of DB beauties. Love DB leather!



TaterTots said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845


 
So delicious and amazing!  I had mine out earlier today just petting and sniffing her,  then she went back into her dust cover and back into the Dooney closet!


----------



## Trudysmom

Beautiful bags, perfect for Valentine's day!

Well, I tried to reply to all of the photos but it didn't work.


----------



## MaryBel

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721


 
Perfect for today!
Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755


 
Gorgeous satchel TB!
Happy Valentine's day! Hope you find some goodies in your shopping and be bundle up!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845


 
Another gorgeous color for today!
Happy Valentine's day GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755




I adore that bag! She looks great on you!

If anyone ever sees it pop up on ILD please let me know.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721




Perfect choice for V-Day... I love your little charm too. So cute!! 

Have a happy day girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755




Perfect TB!!! She's looks gorgeous with your outfit. The perfect pop!!! Have a Happy V Day as well girlfriend. Don't get into too much trouble shopping today. Well, a little trouble won't hurt. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I adore that bag! She looks great on you!
> 
> If anyone ever sees it pop up on ILD please let me know.




I saw Red, Caramel and Navy at my outlet yesterday (not sure if shippable) but I don't see the the red on ILD pop up very often... My fingers are crossed for you girlfriend.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love looking at all your red, pink, crimson, and violet handbags this Valentines Day.  They are all such happy colors and make me smile.


*NAC*:  call the Rehoboth outlet to see if that pebbled leather satchel is available and shippable.  Red/white/blue sale this weekend means an extra 20% off those colors (or shades of those colors.... pink, crimson, ivory).


----------



## immigratty

twoboyz said:


> happy valentines day! Today miss red pebbles and i are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very happy valentines day
> 
> View attachment 2895755





nutsaboutcoach said:


> violet flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845





pbnjam said:


> today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy valentine's day!!
> View attachment 2895721



love!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I adore that bag! She looks great on you!
> 
> If anyone ever sees it pop up on ILD please let me know.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Perfect TB!!! She's looks gorgeous with your outfit. The perfect pop!!! Have a Happy V Day as well girlfriend. Don't get into too much trouble shopping today. Well, a little trouble won't hurt. &#128513;&#128513;





lavenderjunkie said:


> Love looking at all your red, pink, crimson, and violet handbags this Valentines Day.  They are all such happy colors and make me smile.
> 
> 
> *NAC*:  call the Rehoboth outlet to see if that pebbled leather satchel is available and shippable.  Red/white/blue sale this weekend means an extra 20% off those colors (or shades of those colors.... pink, crimson, ivory).





immigratty said:


> love!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day TB!
> 
> What a beautiful shopping companion!
> 
> Wishing you safe travels!





pbnjam said:


> Is that the color of my bag? Sorry I wasn't sure if ur post is referring to mine. Crimson sounds reddish.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your friend is lucky to get your bag. My friends don't seem to share my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Red is one of my favorite colors for bags. Any types of reds are beautiful from bright apple red to darker maroons.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! It's very cold where I am too. Stay warm!



Thanks everyone for the nice comments on Miss Red Pebbles! I hope you're all having a great day today too. 

NAC: I see a couple ladies already gave you some advice on getting a red Pebbled Leather Satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845



Gorgeous....just gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845




Very pretty color! What size is this?



MaryBel said:


> Perfect for today!
> Happy Valentine's day!



Thank you! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Perfect choice for V-Day... I love your little charm too. So cute!!
> 
> Have a happy day girlfriend!




Thank you! It's the reddest red I have.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721


 

That's a heart throb!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845


 

Lovely, hot-blooded colors today! Cupid strikes again!

:buttercup:


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely, hot-blooded colors today! Cupid strikes again!
> 
> :buttercup:




Thanks Glitter!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo gets the love today. Such a happy color.
> View attachment 2895845




So beautiful N.... Violet is such a beautiful rich color abs with the Flo, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Nebo

pbnjam said:


> Today with my medium pocket satchel. Happy Valentine's Day!!
> View attachment 2895721


 I love , love, love this bag!!I have it in salmon. It is the perfect size for a pop of color. That outside pocket rocks!



Twoboyz said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Today Miss Red Pebbles and I are venturing out into the snowy, windy tundra shopping. Hope you all have a very Happy Valentines Day
> 
> View attachment 2895755


 It is even prettier then flo one!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love , love, love this bag!!I have it in salmon. It is the perfect size for a pop of color. That outside pocket rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is even prettier then flo one!




Thanks Nebo! I love that I have a weather friendly satchel and that everything on it is red right down to the stitching.


----------



## lillywillowbug

In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.


----------



## Twoboyz

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669




It's beautiful and I love the charm on it. Enjoy


----------



## TaterTots

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669




LOVE your Chelsea with the Black trim. So gorgeous LWB.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love looking at all your red, pink, crimson, and violet handbags this Valentines Day.  They are all such happy colors and make me smile.
> 
> 
> *NAC*:  call the Rehoboth outlet to see if that pebbled leather satchel is available and shippable.  Red/white/blue sale this weekend means an extra 20% off those colors (or shades of those colors.... pink, crimson, ivory).




I've said I'm on a bag ban. But this sell has got me wanting to call so bad and see if there would be away I could get a Small Flo Satchel in the Ocean Blue.   but I've been trying not break my ban.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669




Such a beautiful color combo. I lusted over this Sand when it first came out and I couldn't find it anywhere. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> I've said I'm on a bag ban. But this sell has got me wanting to call so bad and see if there would be away I could get a Small Flo Satchel in the Ocean Blue.   but I've been trying not break my ban.



I understand being on a ban, but with 50% off plus another 20%, you can't really beat that   You know, just trying to help is all........


----------



## Suzwhat

Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   I was afraid to take a leather bag out in below zero weather.


----------



## pbnjam

Nebo said:


> I love , love, love this bag!!I have it in salmon. It is the perfect size for a pop of color. That outside pocket rocks!
> 
> 
> It is even prettier then flo one!


Thank you! I like your salmon one too. It's bright and happy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   I was afraid to take a leather bag out in below zero weather.




Perfect choice for a cold day. Very carefree bag. She beautiful so I'm sure she'll keep you warm. &#128515;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669




That's a real sophisticated look. Gorgeous color combo. Is that the regular or mini size?


----------



## lillywillowbug

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful and I love the charm on it. Enjoy




Aawww.. Thanks!


----------



## lillywillowbug

TaterTots said:


> LOVE your Chelsea with the Black trim. So gorgeous LWB.




Thank you!


----------



## lillywillowbug

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful color combo. I lusted over this Sand when it first came out and I couldn't find it anywhere. Enjoy your new beauty!




Thanks! I just bought her for $149 from ilovedooney. I love this bag more than I thought I would...it's so comfy.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a real sophisticated look. Gorgeous color combo. Is that the regular or mini size?




Thanks! This is the regular size, but now I want a mini Chelsea in a fun color &#128513;


----------



## Suzwhat

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669



I really  it!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Perfect choice for a cold day. Very carefree bag. She beautiful so I'm sure she'll keep you warm. &#128515;



Thanks!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Suzwhat said:


> I really  it!




Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

We should all post our daily handbags in the general forum as well. it's awesome to discuss these with each other, but we should spread our wings so everyone sees how awesome DB is [D BEST]. Also, beauitful bags ladies. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-773274.html


----------



## RuedeNesle

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669



Chelsea is beautiful!  And I love the charm!

Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   I was afraid to take a leather bag out in below zero weather.




So juicy and happy! Your leather is thanking you.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> We should all post our daily handbags in the general forum as well. it's awesome to discuss these with each other, but we should spread our wings so everyone sees how awesome DB is [D BEST]. Also, beauitful bags ladies.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-773274.html




I definitely need to spread my wings because I didn't even know about this. Thanks IM!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I've said I'm on a bag ban. But this sell has got me wanting to call so bad and see if there would be away I could get a Small Flo Satchel in the Ocean Blue.   but I've been trying not break my ban.




I agree with GG.  yes, we are bad enablers, but if there is something in red, white, or blue you've had your eye on, this is the time to get it


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I definitely need to spread my wings because I didn't even know about this. Thanks IM!



yup, I used to only come to the DB board as well. but when the DB board started getting slow [I seem to only frequent 3-5 threads] I started to venture out, and made it my mission to take the message of Dooney to the masses lol, especially when i see the LV / Chanel / Hermes crews all over the general boards]. That's why I added the information to my signature as well, and trying to get the Dooney crew on the general boards showing off all of our amazing collections. I've seen a few ppl from the Dooney crew post generally, but not too much.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> I understand being on a ban, but with 50% off plus another 20%, you can't really beat that   You know, just trying to help is all........




You are a 1000% right. But I didn't order a bag today. I can't believe I was able to hold out! LOL! It's so hard!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> We should all post our daily handbags in the general forum as well. it's awesome to discuss these with each other, but we should spread our wings so everyone sees how awesome DB is [D BEST]. Also, beauitful bags ladies.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-773274.html




I think I'll start doing this. Some ladies just don't know what an amazing quality leather handbag you can get from Dooney.


----------



## TaterTots

Just posted my Pebble Leather Satchel!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my blue Flo Med Pocket
Satchel. This is my favorite Dooney satchel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my blue Flo Med Pocket
> Satchel. This is my favorite Dooney satchel.




Oops...a photo would help!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   I was afraid to take a leather bag out in below zero weather.



I like that color. Looks like an easy carefree bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> So delicious and amazing!  I had mine out earlier today just petting and sniffing her,  then she went back into her dust cover and back into the Dooney closet!


 I agree - so  delicious!  I got lots of compliments on her today.  



MaryBel said:


> Another gorgeous color for today!
> Happy Valentine's day GF!


Thanks, MB!!  Hope you had a great Valentine's Day!



immigratty said:


> love!!!


Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw Red, Caramel and Navy at my outlet yesterday (not sure if shippable) but I don't see the the red on ILD pop up very often... My fingers are crossed for you girlfriend.


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> Love looking at all your red, pink, crimson, and violet handbags this Valentines Day.  They are all such happy colors and make me smile.
> 
> *NAC*:  call the Rehoboth outlet to see if that pebbled leather satchel is available and shippable.  Red/white/blue sale this weekend means an extra 20% off those colors (or shades of those colors.... pink, crimson, ivory).


 


Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on Miss Red Pebbles! I hope you're all having a great day today too.
> 
> NAC: I see a couple ladies already gave you some advice on getting a red Pebbled Leather Satchel.


 

Thank you so much everyone!  I forget about how y'all can call the outlets and order a bag.  I may have to give that a try.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous....just gorgeous!


 
I agree!  Violet is such a vibrant and fun color.



pbnjam said:


> *Very pretty color! What size is this?*
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! It's the reddest red I have.


Thanks!  This is the small Flo satchel.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely, hot-blooded colors today! Cupid strikes again!
> 
> :buttercup:


 I agree - some gorgeous bags and colors out and about today!



PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful N.... Violet is such a beautiful rich color abs with the Flo, you can't go wrong.


Thank you! I agree!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919




So pretty! This color is soo calming? Lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lillywillowbug said:


> In love with my new sand/black Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896669


I can see why.  What a gorgeous color combo!




Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in Clementine.   I was afraid to take a leather bag out in below zero weather.


That is such a cute, easy care bag.  Perfect for running around on weekends and bad weather.  Love it!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919


Gorgeous!  You had me at blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> We should all post our daily handbags in the general forum as well. it's awesome to discuss these with each other, but we should spread our wings so everyone sees how awesome DB is [D BEST]. Also, beauitful bags ladies.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-773274.html


 

I like hanging out here more than any of others forums I've been on. The atmoshpere and the people are very nice.  I much prefer it here.


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919



This color... Love it. Dusty blue, right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919



I love this style too!  And she's beautiful in blue!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lillywillowbug said:


> Thanks! This is the regular size, but now I want a mini Chelsea in a fun color &#128513;



I have the mini in Forrest Green. She's a real cutie!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> I think I'll start doing this. Some ladies just don't know what an amazing quality leather handbag you can get from Dooney.





TaterTots said:


> Just posted my Pebble Leather Satchel!



Yes and YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919



beautiful!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> yup, I used to only come to the DB board as well. but when the DB board started getting slow [I seem to only frequent 3-5 threads] I started to venture out, and made it my mission to take the message of Dooney to the masses lol, especially when i see the LV / Chanel / Hermes crews all over the general boards]. That's why I added the information to my signature as well, and trying to get the Dooney crew on the general boards showing off all of our amazing collections. I've seen a few ppl from the Dooney crew post generally, but not too much.



I've always been across the board. There's lots of good stuff, including non-handbag related topics. I generally will post in the forums in which I also have the bag brand. Some forums are not so openly welcoming, even if you have a bag or SLG. My other favorite forums in addition to Dooney are Longchamp, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci and LV. The Bal group is also very nice. But my tops are definitely Dooney and LC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992



cute, even though you lost me with the whole "Coach and MK outlets" thing lolol




Glitter_pixie said:


> I've always been across the board. There's lots of good stuff, including non-handbag related topics. I generally will post in the forums in which I also have the bag brand. Some forums are not so openly welcoming, even if you have a bag or SLG. My other favorite forums in addition to Dooney are Longchamp, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci and LV. The Bal group is also very nice. But my tops are definitely Dooney and LC.



Yeah I kind of noticed that. The Gucci board is "ok" not particularly welcoming, but the LV, Hermes, and Chanel boards, seem like they are full of snooty poots, especially if you don't have a crap load of the brand [and seriously, how many ppl can afford more than one Hermes bag...I mean actually, how many can afford even only ONE lol]. I only have one LV, no Chanels, and not really an 'LV  or Chanel type  of girl' but just looked on all boards, but the LV and Chanel boards are especially active, and yeah, I was like I'm straight! hahaha

I do want Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags [I think the rest are pretty terrible, at least the ones I've seen] but the reality is, I will probably never buy one, can think of so much other stuff I can do with $30k [each] lol But even if by some twist of fate [read: I lose my rabbit azz mind] I do buy one or more, I'd likely not post it on that board. or post and be done with it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992




What a fun shopping bag! I love the bag, charm and your sweater!

Have fun!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! This color is soo calming? Lol.



*pbnjam*: Thanks! Maybe that's why I feel like falling asleep at my desk. It's my blue bag. 



Nebo said:


> This color... Love it. Dusty blue, right?



*Nebo*: Yes, Dusty blue. Like pbnjam said, it's very calming. 



RuedeNesle said:


> I love this style too!  And she's beautiful in blue!



*RuedeN*: I know! The only other color I'd consider in this style is the Natural but the Dusty Blue is tough to beat.



immigratty said:


> beautiful!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  You had me at blue.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992



I love these fun kind of Dooneys. Color _and_ vachetta leather. Super cute!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992



So cheery!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897919



That's such a beautiful color. I love it!



TaterTots said:


> Just posted my Pebble Leather Satchel!







Glitter_pixie said:


> I have the mini in Forrest Green. She's a real cutie!



They are so cute. I wish I could fit my things in it. I would totally get this little cutie. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992



So cute, especially with the flower!  Have fun! I'm still trying to make it to the Dooney outlet today....  I can't wait to see what goodies you come back with. 



immigratty said:


> cute, even though you lost me with the whole "Coach and MK outlets" thing lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I kind of noticed that. The Gucci board is "ok" not particularly welcoming, but the LV, Hermes, and Chanel boards, seem like they are full of snooty poots, especially if you don't have a crap load of the brand [and seriously, how many ppl can afford more than one Hermes bag...I mean actually, how many can afford even only ONE lol]. I only have one LV, no Chanels, and not really an 'LV  or Chanel type  of girl' but just looked on all boards, but the LV and Chanel boards are especially active, and yeah, I was like I'm straight! hahaha
> 
> I do want Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags [I think the rest are pretty terrible, at least the ones I've seen] but the reality is, I will probably never buy one, can think of so much other stuff I can do with $30k [each] lol But even if by some twist of fate [read: I lose my rabbit azz mind] I do buy one or more, I'd likely not post it on that board. or post and be done with it.



Gulp!! $30K?! I had no idea. I think I would lose my mind carrying a bag like that. It would be too stressful. I'm clearly stressed out trying to carry my Alto.....since I haven't yet. :shame:


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gulp!! $30K?! I had no idea. I think I would lose my mind carrying a bag like that. It would be too stressful. I'm clearly stressed out trying to carry my Alto.....since I haven't yet. :shame:




yes, they have some even more expensive. I couldn't even enjoy myself, I would be too busy making sure my bag was nice and comfortable, and everything was ok. I refuse to carry A CAR on my arm. smh


----------



## vanhornink

immigratty said:


> cute, even though you lost me with the whole "Coach and MK outlets" thing lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I kind of noticed that. The Gucci board is "ok" not particularly welcoming, but the LV, Hermes, and Chanel boards, seem like they are full of snooty poots, especially if you don't have a crap load of the brand [and seriously, how many ppl can afford more than one Hermes bag...I mean actually, how many can afford even only ONE lol]. I only have one LV, no Chanels, and not really an 'LV  or Chanel type  of girl' but just looked on all boards, but the LV and Chanel boards are especially active, and yeah, I was like I'm straight! hahaha
> 
> I do want Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags [I think the rest are pretty terrible, at least the ones I've seen] but the reality is, I will probably never buy one, can think of so much other stuff I can do with $30k [each] lol But even if by some twist of fate [read: I lose my rabbit azz mind] I do buy one or more, I'd likely not post it on that board. or post and be done with it.



I totally agree with what you said, I have always wanted to say how snobby some of the other boards are but didnt want to step on anybody's toes here. I have only been on the LV forum, not on the other one's you mentioned but yes I definitely feel that some people on there are snobs but on this forum and Coach, nope. I too only have one LV, I have had more through out my life time and will probably never be able to purchase another one again cause they have raised the prices so much on them its ridiculous. I think at this point the only way for me to own another one will be pre-loved and thats ok.


----------



## eesha

Hi all,

Looking for a Dooney Flo vachetta satchel in dusty blue; can anyone help?


----------



## immigratty

vanhornink said:


> I totally agree with what you said, I have always wanted to say how snobby some of the other boards are but didnt want to step on anybody's toes here. I have only been on the LV forum, not on the other one's you mentioned but yes I definitely feel that some people on there are snobs but on this forum and Coach, nope. I too only have one LV, I have had more through out my life time and will probably never be able to purchase another one again cause they have raised the prices so much on them its ridiculous. I think at this point the only way for me to own another one will be pre-loved and thats ok.



yes, I haven't been on the Coach forum too much, but yes, always feel the love on here.  I assumed Coach would be comparable. But yes, the LV/Hermes/Chanel etc crew...wooo hoooo.  So I DARE NOT post with my one piddly LV, and it's kind of old.  hahaha  I post on Gucci every now and then [really only in the last week or so], it's not the straight up tundra like some boards, but certainly not very welcoming. Even some of the "general" boards are kind of icy. but don't care about those, I'm my "Dooney mission" hahaha


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992


Great bag with such a pretty key fob. Have a nice time at the outlets.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> yes, they have some even more expensive. I couldn't even enjoy myself, I would be too busy making sure my bag was nice and comfortable, and everything was ok. I refuse to carry A CAR on my arm. smh



I've seen a used Hermes that was over 50k. I just can't phantom being that rich. Would sure like it! 

I have a beautiful Fendi that I'm dying to wear but I'm babying her because the weather has been so brutal. I'm going to NYC soon and she's going to be my bag date, lol.


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've seen a used Hermes that was over 50k. I just can't phantom being that rich. Would sure like it!
> 
> I have a beautiful Fendi that I'm dying to wear but I'm babying her because the weather has been so brutal. I'm going to NYC soon and she's going to be my bag date, lol.



MAN! In my dreams i"m not even that rich lolol.  Yes, like I said before, the Guccis only come out in PERFECT weather [or a VERY special occasion]. which is ridiculous really.  pay less [i.e., Dooney] can stand up to anything, pay more [i.e., Hermes, Fendi, Gucci] and you must baby. and you know what, maybe they can stand up to as much as Dooney, but uh, whose going to bet THOUSANDS of dollars that they can? certainly not me lolol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*E:*  I haven't seen dusty blue Flo in several years. I liked that color.  I'll post if I see one pop up.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919




I was just looking at this Satchel today on ILD. Thought long and hard about ordering it. It's really a gorgeous satchel.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this cutie today. Headed to the Coach and MK outlets.
> View attachment 2897991
> 
> View attachment 2897992




Love this bag!  And your flower bag charm is PERFECT with it. So bright and colorful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> I was just looking at this Satchel today on ILD. Thought long and hard about ordering it. It's really a gorgeous satchel.



It's really a nice satchel. I find it much more comfortable to wear and use than the regular Flo Satchel.  I will try to post some mod shot comparisons of my mini Flo satchel and the pocket satchel later this weekend. (Have to travel for business so it may take me a few days.)


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's really a nice satchel. I find it much more comfortable to wear and use than the regular Flo Satchel.  I will try to post some mod shot comparisons of my mini Flo satchel and the pocket satchel later this weekend. (Have to travel for business so it may take me a few days.)




Awesome GP!  Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

I brought this lady with me today, and uh oh now it's snowing. Crimson Stanwich Satchel. If anyone is interested, I got the shoulder strap pad on ebay. I think it works pretty well in terms of comfort. It slides a little though. It's 100% leather and they have colors that go pretty well with most Dooney's. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=320805289654


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I brought this lady with me today, and uh oh now it's snowing. Crimson Stanwich Satchel. If anyone is interested, I got the shoulder strap pad on ebay. I think it works pretty well in terms of comfort. It slides a little though. It's 100% leather and they have colors that go pretty well with most Dooney's.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=320805289654
> 
> View attachment 2899054



Hi TB!

What a great idea!  You know I clicked the link looking for red.  

Love your Stanwich! I hope both of you are safe in the snow today!


----------



## eesha

That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  You know I clicked the link looking for red.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Stanwich! I hope both of you are safe in the snow today!




Thanks RN! Yeah, I don't think they have many colors.   luckily the snow has stopped for now. I'm hoping we are able to escape and keep dry later.


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> That's a beautiful bag!




Thanks eesha!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I brought this lady with me today, and uh oh now it's snowing. Crimson Stanwich Satchel. If anyone is interested, I got the shoulder strap pad on ebay. I think it works pretty well in terms of comfort. It slides a little though. It's 100% leather and they have colors that go pretty well with most Dooney's.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=320805289654
> 
> View attachment 2899054



Isn't that a good idea? Cool. (Beautiful bag!)

If you have a waterproof foldable shopping tote, you could keep it inside your satchel and use it when needed (i.e., stuff the Dooney inside the shopping tote to protect it when necessary).


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my Buckley out today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TrudysMom:*  your Buckley is lovely.   How do you like using it?


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TrudysMom:*  your Buckley is lovely.   How do you like using it?


I love using my Buckley. It is just so beautiful and different.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Buckley out today.




So pretty TM... Looks great with your sweater. Perfect match!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Isn't that a good idea? Cool. (Beautiful bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a waterproof foldable shopping tote, you could keep it inside your satchel and use it when needed (i.e., stuff the Dooney inside the shopping tote to protect it when necessary).




Thanks Glitter. I keep a plastic target bag in all of my florentine bags, but I forgot to put one in this bag, now that I think about it. It was dry by the time we left work.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I brought this lady with me today, and uh oh now it's snowing. Crimson Stanwich Satchel. If anyone is interested, I got the shoulder strap pad on ebay. I think it works pretty well in terms of comfort. It slides a little though. It's 100% leather and they have colors that go pretty well with most Dooney's.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=320805289654
> 
> View attachment 2899054




Love your Stanwich TB!  Mine was to be delivered today but we had a winter storm come through yesterday and they rescheduled the delivery for Thursday    and I watched your latest YT video and it's got me even that much more excited for my Stanwich because of everything you had packed in yours. Plus I'm going to pick up a couple of those leather shoulder pieces. That's was such a brilliant idea!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Buckley out today.




This really is a beautiful bag. And the colors are just amazing.


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> Love your Stanwich TB!  Mine was to be delivered today but we had a winter storm come through yesterday and they rescheduled the delivery for Thursday    and I watched your latest YT video and it's got me even that much more excited for my Stanwich because of everything you had packed in yours. Plus I'm going to pick up a couple of those leather shoulder pieces. That's was such a brilliant idea!



My satchel was supposed to be delivered tomorrow (wed), but the snow has it stuck in MD.....dang it!  I am so anxious to get her....  And to beat it all, there is no reschedule date yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Love your Stanwich TB!  Mine was to be delivered today but we had a winter storm come through yesterday and they rescheduled the delivery for Thursday    and I watched your latest YT video and it's got me even that much more excited for my Stanwich because of everything you had packed in yours. Plus I'm going to pick up a couple of those leather shoulder pieces. That's was such a brilliant idea!




Thanks T! I'm sorry, it's been so frustrating this winter with delayed deliveries.   I hope it will be worth the wait. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Buckley out today.




It's beautiful. It reminds me of springtime with its grassy green color.  We don't see this color much this time of year


----------



## gatorgirl07

Its snowing here again, so I have switched into my nylon madras tote


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Buckley out today.




Buckley is beautiful!  And she's perfect with your sweater!


----------



## silverphile

Twoboyz said:


> I brought this lady with me today, and uh oh now it's snowing. Crimson Stanwich Satchel. If anyone is interested, I got the shoulder strap pad on ebay. I think it works pretty well in terms of comfort. It slides a little though. It's 100% leather and they have colors that go pretty well with most Dooney's.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=320805289654



I just wanted to thank you for that link. Not only are the shoulder strap pads useful, they also sell many configurations of length and color and hardware for replacement straps - it may be my solution for a crossbody strap! 

---------------------------
Lisa


----------



## eesha

Hi,

Has anyone ever seen the florentine in raspberry?  Is it bright or just a nice color?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Its snowing here again, so I have switched into my nylon madras tote




Perfect for a snowy day. I hope you get a beak soon


----------



## Twoboyz

silverphile said:


> I just wanted to thank you for that link. Not only are the shoulder strap pads useful, they also sell many configurations of length and color and hardware for replacement straps - it may be my solution for a crossbody strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Lisa




You're welcome Lisa! I'm going to check that other stuff out as well, thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the florentine in raspberry?  Is it bright or just a nice color?




Hi eesha, I wouldn't say it's too bright, especially not as bright as the Violet color. Check out rsharp1216 channel on YouTube. She shows some raspberry bags in either part 1 or part 2 of her latest updated collection videos. Good luck!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.




It's a beautiful nylon bag. I love the leather flap on the front pocket. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Fimpagebag said:


> Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.



I love the nylon Smith bag!  I had it in Red with blue straps.  It's sturdy but lightweight.

Stay safe and warm!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Fimpagebag said:


> Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.




I LOOOVE the Smith Nylon bag and she looks great on you. I own 2... The Green one and a Khaki. 

You look very warm today. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the florentine in raspberry?  Is it bright or just a nice color?




I think it's a very nice color. It's more on the red side versus pink. I like it better than the Strawberry if you've seen that color before.


----------



## Fimpagebag

PcanTannedBty said:


> I LOOOVE the Smith Nylon bag and she looks great on you. I own 2... The Green one and a Khaki.
> 
> You look very warm today. &#128515;



I am, PcanTannedBty. And I share your love for the nylon Smith. I got lucky with mine. New with tags, dustbag, and registration card...all for $138!

I am one very happy camper!  (not that I would in this weather!    :lolots


----------



## Fimpagebag

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the nylon Smith bag!  I had it in Red with blue straps.  It's sturdy but lightweight.
> 
> Stay safe and warm!



I'll give it my best shot, RuedeNesle! Just looking at my Smith makes me feel warm and toasty!




.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> My satchel was supposed to be delivered tomorrow (wed), but the snow has it stuck in MD.....dang it!  I am so anxious to get her....  And to beat it all, there is no reschedule date yet.




This snow has really messed with us!  I'm ready fir Spring.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I'm sorry, it's been so frustrating this winter with delayed deliveries.   I hope it will be worth the wait. Stay safe and warm.




Thanks TB!  yes Spring cannot come soon enough!


----------



## TaterTots

Fimpagebag said:


> Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.




The Smith Bag is always so classic looking and very functional. Looks great!


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> This snow has really messed with us!  I'm ready fir Spring.



Me too girl, me too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*eesha:*  The Florentine raspberry is slightly darker than the Florentine fuchsia.  It's an intense  dark pink based shade.  It's a pure color, as opposed to dusty.  I don't see any red in it.  It's not a wine or plum shade... it's lighter and brighter than those.  It's a 4 season color.  It's much darker than the violet.


----------



## MaryBel

eesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the florentine in raspberry?  Is it bright or just a nice color?


 
It is a really nice color. Here's a pic of my smith


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It is a really nice color. Here's a pic of my smith




Beautiful


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful




Thanks GF!
I'm happy I ordered this one when they were 65% off! Awesome deal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> It is a really nice color. Here's a pic of my smith



That is a lovely color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> It is a really nice color. Here's a pic of my smith


SO pretty, great color and bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

A
	

		
			
		

		
	



Aqua zip zip today !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901287
> 
> Aqua zip zip today !


I love the color!


----------



## Vicmarie

Trudysmom said:


> I love the color!




Thanks !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> That is a lovely color!


 
Thank you!




Trudysmom said:


> SO pretty, great color and bag.


 
Thank you! I agree! I love the Smith bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901287
> 
> Aqua zip zip today !


 
Gorgeous color and awesome style!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729


 
It's difficult not to love it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729


I love that bag and color. It sure is fun to use pretty bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729




I adore mine too ! It's seriously so gorgeous ! Have fun with her today !


----------



## Vicmarie

Baby pink stanwhich today !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901287
> 
> Aqua zip zip today !




It's so pretty, especially against your bedding. Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729




Me too! Gorgeous! Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2902029
> 
> 
> Baby pink stanwhich today !




That's just the cutest color combo! It's such a happy bag! Happy Friday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I didn't know the Stanwich came in baby pink.  It's lovely.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I just joined and thought this was a good first post. 

Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729



She is a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.




Hi CoffeeBean and welcome! He's beautiful! I love anything in blue! Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.


That is a pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2902029
> 
> 
> Baby pink stanwhich today !


I love that bag and color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729



I wish my pic had come out as well as this one......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Welcome to the forum Coffeebean.   Your new handbag is lovely and looks like it is in perfect condition.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Da da da.....my new crimson flo from Anastasia--She is still a little damp (dark) from the protectant


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Da da da.....my new crimson flo from Anastasia--She is still a little damp (dark) from the protectant



Gorgeous GG! I  crimson.


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Da da da.....my new crimson flo from Anastasia--She is still a little damp (dark) from the protectant




Wow ! I've never seen that before !  I hope you post an after pic ! It's beautiful !!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> Wow ! I've never seen that before !  I hope you post an after pic ! It's beautiful !!



This is pretty much the after.  I posted in the new reveals thread, but the pics were sort of crappy because of the overcast weather.  She is absolutely gorgeous, and now I don't have to worry about any weather.......I use this on all my flo's


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.




Welcome CoffeeBean!! &#128515;. What a beautiful bag. The color is so universal.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Hi CoffeeBean and welcome! He's beautiful! I love anything in blue! Enjoy!



Thank you! I originally wanted a different blue, but I think this shade is perfect.


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2902029
> 
> 
> Baby pink stanwhich today !


Beautiful color.....!!!


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901287
> 
> Aqua zip zip today !


Beautiful bag and lovely color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.



Welcome!  Gorgeous first dooney


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed to whole foods


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods



Great looking bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thanks.  She's a little washed out here though


----------



## Twoboyz

My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oops...a photo would help!
> 
> View attachment 2897919


Oh my goodness this bag is a beautiful color! I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods



Gorgeous companion riding shotgun! I just got how from Whole Foods myself.  Hope you are having a great Saturay.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.
> 
> View attachment 2903424



Love the color and look of this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Love the color and look of this bag!



Thanks Suz!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.
> 
> View attachment 2903424




 Congrats Miss Daisy on your newly licensed DS!  I hope you and Gretta had fun shopping.  

Safe travels to you and your DS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.



:welcome2: CoffeeBean!

I love the drape on your bag!  It looks like it holds a lot and is also comfortable on the shoulder.

Congrats on a great eBay find!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats Miss Daisy on your newly licensed DS!  I hope you and Gretta had fun shopping.
> 
> Safe travels to you and your DS!



Thanks RN! We were sitting calmly in the passenger seat. I made it to the outlet and picked up one tiny little goodie, a coin case. Then groceries. I hope you're having nice weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods



Hi GG!

She looks good riding in the car!  I love Whole Food (mostly because they have some butter cookies I call "crack" cookies because they're so good and addicting! )

Your bag is beautiful!  And I love that you put the Breast Cancer Awareness charm on all your bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! We were sitting calmly in the passenger seat. I made it to the outlet and picked up one tiny little goodie, a coin case. Then groceries. I hope you're having nice weekend.



I'm happy you were calm. Congrats on your new little goodie!

Thank you!  I'm having a nice weekend and I hope you are too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm happy you were calm. Congrats on your new little goodie!
> 
> Thank you!  I'm having a nice weekend and I hope you are too!



Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Q

What I've been carrying all week.


----------



## vanhornink

Love all the bags ladies...gorgeous....


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> Welcome!  Gorgeous first dooney


Thank you! Although it's actually my third! I received a logo lock hobo for Christmas a few years ago, and I got the Toledo Dome Satchel from the 12 Days of Dooney last year. But the Toledo and this pebble grain hobo have really won me over. I used to be a Coach fan and I still like their stuff. But Dooney makes my heart happy. Haha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.
> 
> View attachment 2903424




Sooo cute TB!!! Love the color. Isn't it nice when they start driving? They are so excited to drive you around. Then they get my sons age (23) and now has an attitude and makes excuses.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Mrs. Q said:


> What I've been carrying all week.




Lovely Mrs. Q!!! I just saw those at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> What I've been carrying all week.




Love . Twins!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> She looks good riding in the car!  I love Whole Food (mostly because they have some butter cookies I call "crack" cookies because they're so good and addicting! )
> 
> Your bag is beautiful!  And I love that you put the Breast Cancer Awareness charm on all your bags.



I love whole foods, because i can go there and get a snack and be in/out faster than walmart.

I am a cancer survivor, so she rides along with me everywhere proudly displayed






Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous companion riding shotgun! I just got how from Whole Foods myself.  Hope you are having a great Saturay.



Thank you!     It was wonderful except for the migraine this am.  I blame the weather.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.
> 
> View attachment 2903424



Don't you just love the new bigger crossbodies?  I had mine out yesterday while shopping with my mom


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> But Dooney makes my heart happy. Haha.



Me too!


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out! Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind. Trying to make those 10,000 steps a day is taking my free time, what's up with that?



Today I carried my Bordeaux Santorini shopper. We went to Lunch and to do some shopping. Got some shoes at Macy's and groceries at Costco.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out! Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind. Trying to make those 10,000 steps a day is taking my free time, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried my Bordeaux Santorini shopper. We went to Lunch and to do some shopping. Got some shoes at Macy's and groceries at Costco.




Beautiful bag!!!!... I'm sure she stole the show today. This style is so classy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.




Welcome!

A gorgeous, beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fimpagebag said:


> Today was a day for my recently acquired nylon Smith satchel. I can't believe how light it is for being a biggish bag. The flat handles easily go over my shoulder, even with a winter coat.




That's a very good-looking bag. At first when I saw it, I thought that must be a very heavy bag but it only looks heavy. Making it out of nylon is a good idea. Is it entirely nylon and PVC or is there leather, too? Let us know how it wears over time.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> It is a really nice color. Here's a pic of my smith




That's such a lovely warm pink.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729




So do I. Love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2902029
> 
> 
> Baby pink stanwhich today !




Love!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Da da da.....my new crimson flo from Anastasia--She is still a little damp (dark) from the protectant




What type of protectant do you use on the leather?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today. This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS drops himself off at the ski hill.




The Gretta looks so cute! 



Mrs. Q said:


> Oh my goodness this bag is a beautiful color! I love it!




Thanks, Mrs. Q! I got her a few years back and love the Dusty Blue. I remember this color being very hard to get and she was on back order. I feel very lucky to have her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> What type of protectant do you use on the leather?



I condition it with appleguard, then spray her with camp dry.  I never have to worry about the elements


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am a cancer survivor, so she rides along with me everywhere proudly displayed


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


>



Thanks RN


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag!!!!... I'm sure she stole the show today. This style is so classy.




Thanks GF!
Well, if she did nobody told me anything! Her sister (the DS in t-moro) always gets lots of compliments! It doesn't matter, I love her and I told her she's gorgeous, that people probably were too intimidated to say anything to her


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's such a lovely warm pink.


 
Thanks Glitter! 
I agree, I think is really nice because it doesn't scream pink, you know like a fuchsia or pink would! I think this shade could go with almost anything.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mrs. Q said:


> What I've been carrying all week.


 I love red handbags! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out! Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind. Trying to make those 10,000 steps a day is taking my free time, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried my Bordeaux Santorini shopper. We went to Lunch and to do some shopping. Got some shoes at Macy's and groceries at Costco.



Hi MB!

Santorini is beautiful!

I was at Macy's One Day Sale yesterday too. I bought earrings, MAC (Viva Glam lll) and for my sister, an $89 sweater on sale for $22.47. 

Congrats on your new shoes!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Thanks for the compliments! I also learned what I can spray my bags with. I love these boards! I get to see awesome Dooneys and learn different things.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you just love the new bigger crossbodies?  I had mine out yesterday while shopping with my mom




Yes, I love it. The size is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo cute TB!!! Love the color. Isn't it nice when they start driving? They are so excited to drive you around. Then they get my sons age (23) and now has an attitude and makes excuses.




Thanks Pcan! It's such a nice change when they can drive. Now they are both driving and I'm set. Hockey season has become so easy, because the best part is they can just go to practice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out! Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind. Trying to make those 10,000 steps a day is taking my free time, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried my Bordeaux Santorini shopper. We went to Lunch and to do some shopping. Got some shoes at Macy's and groceries at Costco.




I love that bag MaryBel  I know, I'm not too keen on things taking my free time either. I have never felt like there are not enough hours in a day as I have lately. It's great you're trying to stay healthy...more power to you girlfriend. Hope you had a great day lunching and shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> The Gretta looks so




Thanks Glitter


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, I love it. The size is absolutely perfect!



I am so excited that they are bigger.  I can finally carry my wallet without having to move into something smaller.  Seems like every time I do, I forget a business or credit card I need.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am so excited that they are bigger.  I can finally carry my wallet without having to move into something smaller.  Seems like every time I do, I forget a business or credit card I need.




I hear you. It never fails. The funny thing is I moved into a full size wallet with this bag when I was carrying little coin cases in my other bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I condition it with appleguard, then spray her with camp dry.  I never have to worry about the elements



Oh OK. Appleguard is very popular with tPFers and not just on leather. I've used Lovin My Bag products but only on LV bags and Dooneys with vachetta leather. I think it's time to purchase the Appleguard. My understanding it can also be used on nylon products.

I've not heard of Camp Dry before.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.


----------



## Mrs. Q

> Originally posted by Glitter_pixie
> Thanks, Mrs. Q! I got her a few years back and love the Dusty Blue. I remember this color being very hard to get and she was on back order. I feel very lucky to have her!



If I find a bag like yours in new or great condition, I'm snapping it up quick! I'm in love with that bag!


----------



## Mrs. Q

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256


Nice bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh OK. Appleguard is very popular with tPFers and not just on leather. I've used Lovin My Bag products but only on LV bags and Dooneys with vachetta leather. I think it's time to purchase the Appleguard. My understanding it can also be used on nylon products.
> 
> I've not heard of Camp Dry before.



You get it in the shoe dept of walmart


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256



Yes it will! Great bag...this will become a classic!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256




The perfect bag for a wet and cold day. Have a great one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256




The perfect bag for rainy weather!! Hope you enjoy carrying her today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256


 

Hi NAC!

ITA with what's been written!  This bag is perfect for a wet and cold day, and she's going to become a classic!


----------



## Miamilla

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256



Ooohh this bag is making me re-think wanting an lv speedy!! &#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Ocean today... She's still one of my favorites!


----------



## eesha

Good morning,

You ladies have such a bad influence on me (and I have no will power whatsoever anyway)!  This week I ordered the flo satchel in ocean and crimson!!  I already have the natural at home


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Ocean today... She's still one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2906855


A great picture and bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> You ladies have such a bad influence on me (and I have no will power whatsoever anyway)!  This week I ordered the flo satchel in ocean and crimson!!  I already have the natural at home


I can't wait to see the photo! I love flo but my DIllen is amazing also.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Ocean today... She's still one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2906855




You're taunting me with that beauty! Lol! I love your outfit and what a great bag for it


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> You ladies have such a bad influence on me (and I have no will power whatsoever anyway)!  This week I ordered the flo satchel in ocean and crimson!!  I already have the natural at home




Yup, that's pretty much what happens here...enabling...lots and lots of enabling. Beautiful choices and I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm working from home today so I carried this one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm working from home today so I carried this one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.
> 
> View attachment 2907059


Very lovely bag! Cute gift too!


----------



## eesha

I have the double handle tassel in Navy - love the blues!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very lovely bag! Cute gift too!





eesha said:


> I have the double handle tassel in Navy - love the blues!



Thank you so much.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm working from home today so I carried this one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.
> 
> View attachment 2907059




Seee... You don't have to leave the house to enjoy your beautiful bag! I LOOOVE this color on this bag. So rich. 

On another note... I'm liking the small Flo's again!!! I put them up against the Regular the other day and what a huge difference in size. I have 4 regular. Small for me from now on. &#128513;&#128513;. You tried to tell me but I didn't listen. But I still love them all.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Seee... You don't have to leave the house to enjoy your beautiful bag! I LOOOVE this color on this bag. So rich.
> 
> On another note... I'm liking the small Flo's again!!! I put them up against the Regular the other day and what a huge difference in size. I have 4 regular. Small for me from now on. &#128513;&#128513;. You tried to tell me but I didn't listen. But I still love them all.




Thanks Pcan! I had to just hold her in my lap for awhile today  

I'm happy you are rekindling your love for the small flo. They are just too cute aren't they? Easy to carry too. Now you can start adding some new colors in the small flo to balance out your collection. The size looks great on you.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Ocean today... She's still one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2906855




PTBy: I ALWAYS love seeing your Miss Ocean. She's look great with your sweater, too!



Trudysmom said:


> I can't wait to see the photo! I love flo but my DIllen is amazing also.




Yes it is! Pretty! 



Twoboyz said:


> I'm working from home today so I carried this one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.




Love that Marine Flo! 

I understand! Even though I work from home, I still carry a bag upstairs to my office.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> PTBy: I ALWAYS love seeing your Miss Ocean. She's look great with your sweater, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Marine Flo!
> 
> I understand! Even though I work from home, I still carry a bag upstairs to my office.




Thanks Glitter! I thought of you when I did it.


----------



## all2joy

Looking Good Ladies!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I'm working from home today so I carried this one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.
> 
> View attachment 2907059



Great bag and I really like the Southwest colors in the gecko.  I spend time in southern Utah when not in Ohio.  I don't find the geckos so cute in person for some reason.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Like I said in the "What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today" thread, I'm trying to keep to my self-mandated Red Bag Wednesday theme. This might end up being a monthly theme instead lol.

So here's my lovely RED patent leather Valerie. I've had her for a couple of years. She is squishy soft yet holds her figure : ). Love the droopy straps.


----------



## eesha

Good morning,

I was feeling so guilty for all the bags I purchased lately and then I watched ljH67 latest video and know I am not alone!  Thank you - I feel much better now


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Great bag and I really like the Southwest colors in the gecko.  I spend time in southern Utah when not in Ohio.  I don't find the geckos so cute in person for some reason.



Thanks Suz! I love the colors too and thought he looked nice with Marine flo. Utah....I'm jealous! I love it out west. My DH lived there for a couple years and it's all he ever talks about. I wish geckos were that pretty in real life. They would be so much cuter. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Like I said in the "What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today" thread, I'm trying to keep to my self-mandated Red Bag Wednesday theme. This might end up being a monthly theme instead lol.
> 
> So here's my lovely RED patent leather Valerie. I've had her for a couple of years. She is squishy soft yet holds her figure : ). Love the droopy straps.
> 
> View attachment 2908003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908005



Love the shiny red!! She's so cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I was feeling so guilty for all the bags I purchased lately and then I watched ljH67 latest video and know I am not alone!  Thank you - I feel much better now



Hahaha, thanks eesha.  No, you're not alone.  I often feel guilty.   That's when the ban starts and then it only lasts a few weeks if that.


----------



## eesha

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, thanks eesha.  No, you're not alone.  I often feel guilty.   That's when the ban starts and then it only lasts a few weeks if that.


Thanks for that video - I laughed and felt so much better after I watched it!  

I don't know if I could last a few weeks.  I just opened my new Flo crimson and LOVE IT!  It's my new favorite  Love the color!  I have about 4 bags that I haven't even tried out yet but I do so love looking at them!  Glad I found the outlets  Saved 50% on this one


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Like I said in the "What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today" thread, I'm trying to keep to my self-mandated Red Bag Wednesday theme. This might end up being a monthly theme instead lol.
> 
> So here's my lovely RED patent leather Valerie. I've had her for a couple of years. She is squishy soft yet holds her figure : ). Love the droopy straps.
> 
> View attachment 2908003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908005


Your red bag is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Thanks for that video - I laughed and felt so much better after I watched it!
> 
> I don't know if I could last a few weeks.  I just opened my new Flo crimson and LOVE IT!  It's my new favorite  Love the color!  I have about 4 bags that I haven't even tried out yet but I do so love looking at them!  Glad I found the outlets  Saved 50% on this one




You're welcome. Lol! I'm happy you love it! It's such a gorgeous bag!! One of my favorites for sure. I feel bad because a lot of my bags end up siting and not getting used, but that's going to happen I guess when you have a lot. I definitely wouldn't have all these gorgeous bags of it weren't for the outlet.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I can't wait to see the photo! I love flo but my DIllen is amazing also.





Twoboyz said:


> I'm working from home today so I carried this  one down to my kitchen table.  Marine Flo Satchel.  The gecko is a  gift from my good friend who just got back from her Caribbean cruise.
> 
> View attachment 2907059





Glitter_pixie said:


> Like I said in the "What Handbag/Purse are  you Carrying Today" thread, I'm trying to keep to my self-mandated Red  Bag Wednesday theme. This might end up being a monthly theme instead  lol.
> 
> So here's my lovely RED patent leather Valerie. I've had her for a  couple of years. She is squishy soft yet holds her figure : ). Love the  droopy straps.
> 
> View attachment 2908003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908005





NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256





PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Ocean today... She's still one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2906855





Mrs. Q said:


> What I've been carrying all week.





MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out! Sorry for  the group response but I'm way behind. Trying to make those 10,000 steps  a day is taking my free time, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried my Bordeaux Santorini shopper. We went to Lunch and to  do some shopping. Got some shoes at Macy's and groceries at  Costco.





gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed to whole foods






Twoboyz said:


> My new licensed DS is driving Miss Daisy today.  This is Gretta Crossbody  in navy. Gretta and I are shopping after DS  drops himself off at the ski hill.
> 
> View attachment 2903424





CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just joined and thought this was a good first post.
> 
> Here's my new baby. The pebble grain hobo in Jeans. I got it NWT from eBay and I am in love. I just like looking at him.





gatorgirl07 said:


> Da da da.....my new crimson flo from  Anastasia--She is still a little damp (dark) from the protectant





Vicmarie said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901287
> 
> Aqua zip zip today !





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Crimson Flo today. I adore this bag.
> View attachment 2901729





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2902029
> 
> 
> Baby pink stanwhich today !



Dooney is rep and presenting in deez streets. special shout out to all of those delicious crimson bags!



eesha said:


> Thanks for that video - I laughed and felt so much better after I watched it!
> 
> I don't know if I could last a few weeks.  I just opened my new Flo crimson and LOVE IT!  It's my new favorite  Love the color!  I have about 4 bags that I haven't even tried out yet but I do so love looking at them!  Glad I found the outlets  Saved 50% on this one



haha, u should never feel bad [as long as you are not sacrificing necessities for the bags]. I just make sure when I buy I won't regret [think about it for a month or more, no impulse buys], and yes, our bags ARE art [which is why we fall in love and buy them..A LOT of them], and I have them displayed just as I do my art work [only in a very dark closet haha]. You'll get around to wearing them eventually. For now you can just enjoy looking at them in ur closet.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Santorini is beautiful!
> 
> I was at Macy's One Day Sale yesterday too. I bought earrings, MAC (Viva Glam lll) and for my sister, an $89 sweater on sale for $22.47.
> 
> Congrats on your new shoes!


 
Thanks GF!
Congrats on your goodies! I was about to leave empty handed (from the handbag dept, I know, that's a rare sight) but decided to stop at the shoes, not good. By the time I left I needed more arms. I got 4 pairs of boots and 2 pairs of shoes, so imagine DH's face when we saw me  So as you can imagine, I got the customs official routine! 
But they were too good to pass up, 3 pairs of boots were orig $199 each, got them for $50 each, another pair was $99, so got it for 24, a pair of shoes was $85 and got them for $10 and the other pair was $100 and got them for $22, so it's pretty much getting all for the price of 1 pair of boots.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love that bag MaryBel  I know, I'm not too keen on things taking my free time either. I have never felt like there are not enough hours in a day as I have lately. It's great you're trying to stay healthy...more power to you girlfriend. Hope you had a great day lunching and shopping.


 
Thanks GF!
Sorry for the late response, I'm way behind and now with the stepping and people at work driving me crazy...ugh, I need a vacation. 


I think this fit thing has a chip that makes you do crazy things. I have had a few of those, like on Sunday I told DH that I will leave home early to go to DS's gymnastics class, to pick me up on the way wherever he found me. Well, I got to the gymnastics place before DH. Then on Monday we needed to go to the bank, so I decided to walk home from the bank, it was 2 miles and only 4700 steps, ouch!


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the gorgeous bags ladies!
Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind and with little free time 
Miss you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Sorry for the late response, I'm way behind and now with the stepping and people at work driving me crazy...ugh, I need a vacation.
> 
> 
> I think this fit thing has a chip that makes you do crazy things. I have had a few of those, like on Sunday I told DH that I will leave home early to go to DS's gymnastics class, to pick me up on the way wherever he found me. Well, I got to the gymnastics place before DH. Then on Monday we needed to go to the bank, so I decided to walk home from the bank, it was 2 miles and only 4700 steps, ouch!




Well good for you keeping up with that Fitbit! I just read your other post about the shows. Killer deals! I hope work lets up soon. Until then, don't stress out trying to do everything. We will still be here.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I've been eying the square Samba satchel for a few weeks. And now it's on easy pay. Have any of you seen it in person? I love how soft the samba leather is.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Love the shiny red!! She's so cute.



She is adorable, isn't she? She reminds me of a shiny, red balloon every kid wants at the zoo! 



Trudysmom said:


> Your red bag is so pretty!





immigratty said:


> Dooney is rep and presenting in deez streets. special shout out to all of those delicious crimson bags!





MaryBel said:


> Love all the gorgeous bags ladies!
> Sorry for the group response but I'm way behind and with little free time
> Miss you!



Thank you all so much! 
@*MaryBel*, it's hard for me to keep up, too, especially with the Quotes Notification feature broken. Eventually, we all catch up. Don't feel bad!


----------



## brookeab

Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.


----------



## Twoboyz

brookeab said:


> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.




Gorgeous Brookeab!!! I love the blue and brown trim combo


----------



## Trudysmom

brookeab said:


> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.


YAY for Buckley!!!!! LOVELY BAG, congrats! 

I have this one.I hope more colors will come soon.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Dooney is rep and presenting in deez streets. special shout out to all of those delicious crimson bags!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, u should never feel bad [as long as you are not sacrificing necessities for the bags]. I just make sure when I buy I won't regret [think about it for a month or more, no impulse buys], and yes, our bags ARE art [which is why we fall in love and buy them..A LOT of them], and I have them displayed just as I do my art work [only in a very dark closet haha]. You'll get around to wearing them eventually. For now you can just enjoy looking at them in ur closet.


I agree, I try to make the best purchase cost wise and taking a chance on the availability.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my red pocket clutch.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

brookeab said:


> [[/URL]
> 
> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.





Trudysmom said:


> YAY for Buckley!!!!! LOVELY BAG, congrats!
> 
> I have this one.I hope more colors will come soon.



Ladies, such GORGEOUS Buckleys! I saw the Nubuck in Ivy and Marine IRL and wanted one so badly but they just are too bulky for me.

At least I can enjoy yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red pocket clutch.




Really pretty with your crocheted sweater.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I took my red pocket clutch.




Lovin this...looks so velvety soft.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

brookeab said:


> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.



I love this bag as well and wanted it in this color!


----------



## handbagnovice

brookeab said:


> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.



That's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## handbagnovice

Trudysmom said:


> YAY for Buckley!!!!! LOVELY BAG, congrats!
> 
> I have this one.I hope more colors will come soon.



I like the color combination. Very pretty!


----------



## handbagnovice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Like I said in the "What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today" thread, I'm trying to keep to my self-mandated Red Bag Wednesday theme. This might end up being a monthly theme instead lol.
> 
> So here's my lovely RED patent leather Valerie. I've had her for a couple of years. She is squishy soft yet holds her figure : ). Love the droopy straps.
> 
> View attachment 2908003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908005



Oh, that's pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

brookeab said:


> Just got my buckley in Denim. I LOVE this bag! Such a pretty color.




Sooo beautiful! I've been looking at this bag too!! Love the color too! Enjoy you new beauty


----------



## eesha

Good morning,

I have larger Flo satchels and was thinking of getting the smaller one.  Does anyone have both sizes and if so, what do you think?  I love the big ones and they hold so much, but the smaller one looks so cute!  Is there a huge difference in size?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have larger Flo satchels and was thinking of getting the smaller one.  Does anyone have both sizes and if so, what do you think?  I love the big ones and they hold so much, but the smaller one looks so cute!  Is there a huge difference in size?




I own several larger Flo's and a couple smaller ones. I was just comparing them the other day and in my opinion it's a HUGE difference. I held them up and was surprised at the difference. I will take a picture when I get home to show side by side unless someone else gets to it first. The small is almost too small for me but the large is too big (on the body), however I do love the size of the larger. The opening is perfect. The smaller opening is a little tight to me. Since I have several larger ones, I will now only but the small. I'm a big bag girl too and really struggle with this about this bag. The small looks better on me but I like feel of the larger.


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have larger Flo satchels and was thinking of getting the smaller one.  Does anyone have both sizes and if so, what do you think?  I love the big ones and they hold so much, but the smaller one looks so cute!  Is there a huge difference in size?




I agree with Pcan. I don't own the large one because it's just too large, but sometimes feel the small is hard to get into and my stuff sometimes feels crammed. I wish Dooney would make a medium size. I have found though that the regular size Stanwich satchel is a nice medium between the two flo sizes. It's roomy at the bottom, but since it tapers in toward the top it carries smaller.


----------



## eesha

I've found that if I tighten the side tassel straps on the large, it gives the illusion of being a bit smaller.  Yes, would love to see pics side by side.  Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

eesha said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have larger Flo satchels and was thinking of getting the smaller one.  Does anyone have both sizes and if so, what do you think?  I love the big ones and they hold so much, but the smaller one looks so cute!  Is there a huge difference in size?


I have two small satchels, flo and dillen,  the size is perfect and the size keeps it's shape nicely.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.


----------



## brookeab

Trudysmom said:


> YAY for Buckley!!!!! LOVELY BAG, congrats!
> 
> I have this one.I hope more colors will come soon.




I LOVE it! I saw QVC has raspberry now in this style! No pic yet, but I am sure I would love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2910614
> 
> View attachment 2910616




Oh wow TB!!! Good thinking on this one. I didn't realize how large this bag was. It works perfect. It's really a nice bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow TB!!! Good thinking on this one. I didn't realize how large this bag was. It works perfect. It's really a nice bag.




Thanks Pcan.  it's a little tight with my agenda in there but I like carrying it.


----------



## Trudysmom

brookeab said:


> I LOVE it! I saw QVC has raspberry now in this style! No pic yet, but I am sure I would love it.


The raspberry is pretty, It looks dark on the site.  A few more colors now. I guess I haven't seen a color I don't have. Buckely looks just wonderful in the colors!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2910614
> 
> View attachment 2910616


 
Good thinking GF!
I'm sure you have the most stylish work tote!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Eesha... Posting photos in the "Dooney and Bourke Vachetta Satchel" thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Good thinking GF!
> I'm sure you have the most stylish work tote!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## eesha

Thanks for remembering!


----------



## eesha

I have the raspberry satchel and its not quite as dark as it looks on some sites.  It is a deep color and very pretty. Would go with almost anything.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

eesha said:


> I have the raspberry satchel and its not quite as dark as it looks on some sites.  It is a deep color and very pretty. Would go with almost anything.




I noticed raspberry just appeared on QVC's website. It looks very similar to Crimson.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2910614
> 
> View attachment 2910616



Happy Friday TB!

It's a perfect fit! And beautiful!  I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect fit! And beautiful!  I'm glad it worked out!




Thanks RN! I hope you're having a nice weekend.


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2910614
> 
> View attachment 2910616


Beautiful!


----------



## eesha

Yea crimson and raspberry look similar on the site but in person they are pretty different.  The sunflowers looks like a nice summer color.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks a2j!


----------



## eesha

Love your work bag! I would not mind going to work every day if I was carrying that.


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Love your work bag! I would not mind going to work every day if I was carrying that.




Thanks eesha! It's nice to be able to carry two of my Dooneys at the same time


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I hope you're having a nice weekend.



Thanks TB! I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!

Going with my daughter and grandchildren to "Disney On Ice" this afternoon. I'm so excited!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!
> 
> 
> 
> Going with my daughter and grandchildren to "Disney On Ice" this afternoon. I'm so excited!




Ooooh, you are going to have fun!! I went there years ago. I'm sure it's ten times better now. Have fun girlfriend! Hope your taking a Dooney wristlet or something. &#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!
> 
> 
> 
> Going with my daughter and grandchildren to "Disney On Ice" this afternoon. I'm so excited!




Oohhhh, have fun! Disney on ice was here a few weeks ago. My good friend and neighbor went with her daughters. They go every year.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

One of the challenges with Dooney colors is they differ in different leather.  I have the raspberry and the crimson in Florentine.   The are totally different.  The crimson is much darker, brown/wine/red shade.   The raspberry is a deep blue based pink/purple with a drop of red.   But, the crimson in pebbled leather is very different from the crimson in Florentine.   In pebbled leather the crimson is a medium tone winey red.  Much lighter than the Florentine.  In pebbled you would classify the crimson in the 'red' category, or maybe wine.  In Florentine crimson looks much more like a shade brown.  And to add to the confusion,  in the Florentine line not all examples of crimson are the same...depends upon the batch and also how long they have been exposed to light.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of the challenges with Dooney colors is they differ in different leather.  I have the raspberry and the crimson in Florentine.   The are totally different.  The crimson is much darker, brown/wine/red shade.   The raspberry is a deep blue based pink/purple with a drop of red.   But, the crimson in pebbled leather is very different from the crimson in Florentine.   In pebbled leather the crimson is a medium tone winey red.  Much lighter than the Florentine.  In pebbled you would classify the crimson in the 'red' category, or maybe wine.  In Florentine crimson looks much more like a shade brown.  And to add to the confusion,  in the Florentine line not all examples of crimson are the same...depends upon the batch and also how long they have been exposed to light.




I agree... Prime example... I called my outlet to see if they had a TMoro Brown Clayton, they said they did so I had them hold it for me. When u got there to pick it up, it was Crimson. I was actually glad because I love the color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh, have fun! Disney on ice was here a few weeks ago. My good friend and neighbor went with her daughters. They go every year.



Thanks TB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  sometimes you luck out.  Enjoy the bag.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Today's Dooney. 

My chestnut Toledo domed satchel. This was a present this past christmas and the reason I fell in love with Dooney. I adore this bag, but it scratches like crazy. I emailed Dooney about four times within the first month of having it and they never got back to me. I just bought some leather lotion from Wilson's Leather, so I'm hoping it will help. I also think this purse is a bit too big for me and it seems to deflate from lack of items inside. But it's so beautiful and its going to last forever.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today's Dooney.
> 
> My chestnut Toledo domed satchel. This was a present this past christmas and the reason I fell in love with Dooney. I adore this bag, but it scratches like crazy. I emailed Dooney about four times within the first month of having it and they never got back to me. I just bought some leather lotion from Wilson's Leather, so I'm hoping it will help. I also think this purse is a bit too big for me and it seems to deflate from lack of items inside. But it's so beautiful and its going to last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912057



It's beautiful CB and it looks great on you. Chestnut is my favorite color in Toledo.  Yes, it's true, Toledo scratches easily and they don't buff out like the do on florentine.  I have used Apple Brand Conditioner on my Toledo bag and it seemed to minimize the look of the scratches, but they didn't go away. Good luck, I hope it helps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh, you are going to have fun!! I went there years ago. I'm sure it's ten times better now. Have fun girlfriend! Hope your taking a Dooney wristlet or something. &#128513;



Hi PTB!

I'm sorry, I missed this post this morning.  (I haven't been getting Post Notifications since they maintained the system a few weeks ago.)

We did have fun! Good seats and a great show! (But $12 for a bag of popcorn!  ) I took the black Flo CBB!  I'm trying to see if I can break it in for my sister. Maybe she'll like it better when it loosens up.  It was hard to fit the few things I decided to take but I'm determined to make it work!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful CB and it looks great on you. Chestnut is my favorite color in Toledo.  Yes, it's true, Toledo scratches easily and they don't buff out like the do on florentine.  I have used Apple Brand Conditioner on my Toledo bag and it seemed to minimize the look of the scratches, but they didn't go away. Good luck, I hope it helps.




Thank you! I'll see what I can do with it. It's just such a gorgeous bag. It was love at first sight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today's Dooney.
> 
> My chestnut Toledo domed satchel. This was a present this past christmas and the reason I fell in love with Dooney. I adore this bag, but it scratches like crazy. I emailed Dooney about four times within the first month of having it and they never got back to me. I just bought some leather lotion from Wilson's Leather, so I'm hoping it will help. I also think this purse is a bit too big for me and it seems to deflate from lack of items inside. But it's so beautiful and its going to last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912057



Hi CB!

What a great Christmas present! She looks good on you!  I hope you're able to control the scratches so you'll be completely happy with her for years to come!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed this post this morning.  (I haven't been getting Post Notifications since they maintained the system a few weeks ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> We did have fun! Good seats and a great show! (But $12 for a bag of popcorn!  ) I took the black Flo CBB!  I'm trying to see if I can break it in for my sister. Maybe she'll like it better when it loosens up.  It was hard to fit the few things I decided to take but I'm determined to make it work!




Oh, I'm glad you all had fun. And yes!!! 12$... That's crazy!!! Ahhh nice bag to take. Yeah, I get bags to and hate when it's brand new so I think once she loosens up, she'll love it. &#128515;. Yes, determination always help. &#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, I'm glad you all had fun. And yes!!! 12$... That's crazy!!! Ahhh nice bag to take. Yeah, I get bags to and hate when it's brand new so I think once she loosens up, she'll love it. &#128515;. *Yes, determination always help*. &#128515;



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CB!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great Christmas present! She looks good on you!  I hope you're able to control the scratches so you'll be completely happy with her for years to come!




Thank you so much! I love the pleated look on her bottom. I'm sure once she ages the scratches will fade.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel


Such a pretty bag,  I love seeing photos of satchels!!


----------



## PinkKelly

That is so beautiful and classy! Oh my I want one now!! Would match everything! So in love! Oops new at this, I'm re-editing, I love the bag I tagged below!


----------



## PinkKelly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady is helping to make this wet and cold Monday morning better.
> View attachment 2905255
> 
> View attachment 2905256



Love your bag!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel




Nice... She looks so comfy! &#128515;


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice... She looks so comfy! &#128515;



She is.  She has the dooney smile already


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel



Hi GG!

I miss dinners with my BFF.  I hope you two have a great time!  Your crimson satchel is beautiful!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> I miss dinners with my BFF.  I hope you two have a great time!  Your crimson satchel is beautiful!



Thanks RN!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

gatorgirl07 said:


> Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel




She looks so soft. I love her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> She looks so soft. I love her!



Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Having dinner with my bff carrying my crimson satchel




Beautiful GG! She looks so soft. I hope you're having a good time at dinner.  I carried my Crimson today too. We went to see American Sniper and then grocery shopping to TJ's and Whole Foods.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Today I'm debuting my new Florentine quilted cross body. It's really cute but very small. I had to buy one of those little card holders because my wallet took up the whole bag. It will be great for going out though.


----------



## immigratty

Alto Giovanna Medium in Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna Medium in Black




Simply gorgeous!! If I were to get an Alto, this is the one I would choose. Even though the strap connection is what veers me away, this would be one bag I could look past it. It looks so elegant how the straps lay against the bag. Love it! &#128525;


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today I'm debuting my new Florentine quilted cross body. It's really cute but very small. I had to buy one of those little card holders because my wallet took up the whole bag. It will be great for going out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912693


What a pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna Medium in Black


Great looking bag!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> What a pretty bag!




Thank you! I'm itching to switch back to my pebble grain hobo though.


----------



## Trudysmom

A cold and foggy day. I was waiting in the car for hubby to pick up some lunch to take home. 
Took my black vintage satchel to sit with me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> A cold and foggy day. I was waiting in the car for hubby to pick up some lunch to take home.
> 
> Took my black vintage satchel to sit with me.




Perfect!!! So clean and simple!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today I'm debuting my new Florentine quilted cross body. It's really cute but very small. I had to buy one of those little card holders because my wallet took up the whole bag. It will be great for going out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912693



Very cute! It's always nice when there is a legitimate excuse to buy an accessory!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna Medium in Black



Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> A cold and foggy day. I was waiting in the car for hubby to pick up some lunch to take home.
> Took my black vintage satchel to sit with me.




So pretty and classic.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> A cold and foggy day. I was waiting in the car for hubby to pick up some lunch to take home.
> 
> Took my black vintage satchel to sit with me.




I love this. That's the kind of bag that will always be in style.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute! It's always nice when there is a legitimate excuse to buy an accessory!




Very true. I want a Dooney wallet at some point but I'm more concerned with the purses. And by that I mean buying more.


----------



## Ivyshop

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today I'm debuting my new Florentine quilted cross body. It's really cute but very small. I had to buy one of those little card holders because my wallet took up the whole bag. It will be great for going out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912693


Beautifull I own 3 of those I love it


----------



## eesha

Absolutely beautiful.  Classic and will always be in style.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out




Very pretty! Don't you love it when you discover how to really use a bag that seemed like a misfit?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Today I'm debuting my new Florentine quilted cross body. It's really cute but very small. I had to buy one of those little card holders because my wallet took up the whole bag. It will be great for going out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912693




That's just darling! Is that the T-Moro color?


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's just darling! Is that the T-Moro color?


The quilting is black, but the florentine bit is T-Moro, I think. It's really adorable, but I don't think it's practical for everyday use. Oh well. I got it for so little that it's alright.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Simply gorgeous!! If I were to get an Alto, this is the one I would choose. Even though the strap connection is what veers me away, this would be one bag I could look past it. It looks so elegant how the straps lay against the bag. Love it! &#128525;



thanx so much Pcan, the long strap connection CERTAINLY leaves A LOT to be desired to say the least. definitely not one of the bag's strong points. but I love the  look of the bag, the only reason I can look past it. Giovanna was my absolute fave bag...until I got the Viviana, the Viviana is such a stunning piece, and now my fave bag of all. 




Trudysmom said:


> Great looking bag!



thanx so much



Trudysmom said:


> A cold and foggy day. I was waiting in the car for hubby to pick up some lunch to take home.
> Took my black vintage satchel to sit with me.



LOVELY!!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



Thanx so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty! Don't you love it when you discover how to really use a bag that seemed like a misfit?




Thanks Glitter! Yes it's a great feeling.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna Medium in Black


Beautiful!!!! My desire!!!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

My small Florentine cross body lasted one day. It just wasn't practical. I'm back to my pebble hobo. I love that purse so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> My small Florentine cross body lasted one day. It just wasn't practical. I'm back to my pebble hobo. I love that purse so much!




That hobo must be so nice and easy. Just throw it over the shoulder and go!  it's so cute.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> That hobo must be so nice and easy. Just throw it over the shoulder and go!  it's so cute.




It really is. I've always loved hobos. I didn't initially want it because I thought the strap was too short. But it's perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

It's starting to look a bit like spring in here, so Aegean Chelsea came out to play


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love that Aegean Blue color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It's starting to look a bit like spring in here, so Aegean Chelsea came out to play



Chelsea looks like Spring! She's beautiful, and I love the clover doo-dad!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It's starting to look a bit like spring in here, so Aegean Chelsea came out to play




So gorgeous! I almost didn't resist that color when I tried it on....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> It's starting to look a bit like spring in here, so Aegean Chelsea came out to play




Ooh so cute! Really like the bag charm, too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> It's starting to look a bit like spring in here, so Aegean Chelsea came out to play




What a beautiful color! Perfect for Spring.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Beautiful!!!! My desire!!!



thx lady, u and Giovanna, me and Camilla!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603



I love the nylon Smith bag!  I  hope you and Miss Smith enjoy the wonderful weather!


----------



## tristaeliseh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603


I love the green! Enjoy that sunny warm weather cos... here in Indy, still cold and snowy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

We're getting more snow later today.  I can't wait for spring.... just to leave my coat at home would be a major improvement.  And all the pretty handbag colors will see the sunshine.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love that Aegean Blue color.


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Chelsea looks like Spring! She's beautiful, and I love the clover doo-dad!


 


Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous! I almost didn't resist that color when I tried it on....


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Ooh so cute! Really like the bag charm, too.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> What a beautiful color! Perfect for Spring.


 
Thank you GFs!
I love this color, but well, I love any shade of blue 


And had to add the Dooney clover charm since St. Patrick's day is coming!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603


 
Love your Smith! It looks perfect for your outfit which btw is gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603


Love the color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my Dillen satchel out to eat yesterday.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Ladies, I just bought my small Flo. In a week or so she'll be making an appearance!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Dillen satchel out to eat yesterday.




Beautiful... So classic Dooney!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies, I just bought my small Flo. In a week or so she'll be making an appearance!




Congrats!!! What color did you get?


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies, I just bought my small Flo. In a week or so she'll be making an appearance!




Yay!  So what color did you decide on?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603




It's the perfect outfit. Love the green and love Miss Smith. Have a great day


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Dillen satchel out to eat yesterday.




Such a classic cutie. I hope you had a nice time out.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  So what color did you decide on?




Crimson. Yesterday it was suddenly gone from ILD. Then this morning it reappeared. So I swooped in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Dillen satchel out to eat yesterday.



Beautiful!  I hope you enjoyed your meal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Crimson. Yesterday it was suddenly gone from ILD. Then this morning it reappeared. So I swooped in.



Mornin' CB!

I'm happy you were able to get crimson this morning!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' CB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy you were able to get crimson this morning!  I can't wait to see pics!




Good morning RN. I just couldn't get that Crimson out of my mind. I'm so thrilled. I'm wondering what her texture will be like.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Good morning RN. I just couldn't get that Crimson out of my mind. I'm so thrilled. I'm wondering what her texture will be like.




I know what you mean.  Once a bag gets in your system it's hard to get her out. 

I hope you love the texture when she arrives!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603



74°!  Man I hate you!!!  Just kidding.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> 74°!  Man I hate you!!!  Just kidding.....




Lol... I know right??


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you mean.  Once a bag gets in your system it's hard to get her out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love the texture when she arrives!




I'm sure I will. I'd love her to be slightly pebbled but I'm sure I'll love her no matter what!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!  I hope you enjoyed your meal!


Thank you, it was nice.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Took my Dillen satchel out to eat yesterday.


 
Such a classic! Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Crimson. Yesterday it was suddenly gone from ILD. Then this morning it reappeared. So I swooped in.




That always makes me press the button too! Congrats!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> That always makes me press the button too! Congrats!




Thank you! I'm so excited. Of course now I need another new wallet. It never ends.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited. Of course now I need another new wallet. It never ends.




Haha, thank goodness for ILD. Easy to order and great prices!


----------



## eesha

Got a new baby today!  I ordered the small Flo satchel in marine and she got here a bit ago.  She is so much smaller than the large one.   I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little


----------



## Trudysmom

eesha said:


> Got a new baby today!  I ordered the small Flo satchel in marine and she got here a bit ago.  She is so much smaller than the large one.   I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little


I only have the small sizes of the satchel and love them. They keep structure nicely, SO pretty. I think they are large, I just don't  use really big bags.


----------



## eesha

Perhaps it will just take some time to get used to it.  I tend to carry a lot wherever I go and I'll have to take a few things out.  It really is a cute bag.  I have quite a few of the larger ones and thought I would give a smaller one a try.  Perhaps I just need a few more of them!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

eesha said:


> Got a new baby today!  I ordered the small Flo satchel in marine and she got here a bit ago.  She is so much smaller than the large one.   I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little


Yay! Where did you order her from? I haven't seen her IRL, but from what I've seen, she's a good size. I know that it's so easy to carry your whole life with you. But maybe this new purse will help you thin things out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CoffeBean:*  I have the Flo small satchel and also the Flo mini satchel.   The small isn't small.  Of course it's not as big as the regular (large) satchel,  but what they call small is a pretty big satchel... maybe not in overall length,  but when you consider the depth,  the small can hold a lot.  Even the mini is a decent size,  I'd call it a medium sized satchel.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CoffeBean:*  I have the Flo small satchel and also the Flo mini satchel.   The small isn't small.  Of course it's not as big as the regular (large) satchel,  but what they call small is a pretty big satchel... maybe not in overall length,  but when you consider the depth,  the small can hold a lot.  Even the mini is a decent size,  I'd call it a medium sized satchel.


Thanks, LJ. I did watch that video on YouTube comparing the sizes. I'd rather have too much room though. I'm sure it's going to be perfect. What colors do you have?


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Got a new baby today!  I ordered the small Flo satchel in marine and she got here a bit ago.  She is so much smaller than the large one.   I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little




Yay! We are twins on this one. I love my marine satchel. I hope you can figure out how to downsize enough to make it work.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Nylon Smith in Green today... She's perfect for a 74 degree day. I love the Nylon Smith!
> 
> View attachment 2914603




A perfect match!

I think I've forgotten how 74 feels...


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies, I just bought my small Flo. In a week or so she'll be making an appearance!




I ordered one too!  Along with the matching medium zip around wallet.  I already have this satchel, in Crimson, in the larger size but it's a bit too big and also heavy.  I must be crazy buying another bag in the same style and color as the one I already have, lol.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> I ordered one too!  Along with the matching medium zip around wallet.  I already have this satchel, in Crimson, in the larger size but it's a bit too big and also heavy.  I must be crazy buying another bag in the same style and color as the one I already have, lol.




Yay! What color did you get? I don't think I could handle the regular size. I want a matching wallet, but I've spent enough on Dooney recently.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> I ordered one too!  Along with the matching medium zip around wallet.  I already have this satchel, in Crimson, in the larger size but it's a bit too big and also heavy.  I must be crazy buying another bag in the same style and color as the one I already have, lol.




Yay! Congrats! No you're not crazy. If the large is too big for you, you might not carry it much. Maybe you can sell it?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Congrats! No you're not crazy. If the large is too big for you, you might not carry it much. Maybe you can sell it?





Allieandalf said:


> I ordered one too!  Along with the matching medium zip around wallet.  I already have this satchel, in Crimson, in the larger size but it's a bit too big and also heavy.  I must be crazy buying another bag in the same style and color as the one I already have, lol.



At one point, I had the florentine satchel is sizes mini through medium. I kept the mini and sold the others because they were just too heavy for me. True, the mini can't hold everything you might be used to carrying, but it sure can hold a lot!

*@ Allieandalf*: You shouldn't have any trouble selling the other one if you decide to. The Florentine satchels are very popular.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my lovely Alto "doctor bag" in the navy. She's so roomy! Has some weight to her but lighter than a comparable Florentine satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my lovely Alto "doctor bag" in the navy. She's so roomy! Has some weight to her but lighter than a comparable Florentine satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2915774




Beautiful! I love the photo too, beautiful smooth clean lines of the Alto against the soft lace.


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Yay! What color did you get? I don't think I could handle the regular size. I want a matching wallet, but I've spent enough on Dooney recently.




I got the Crimson.  It is my all time favorite color in the florentine.  I've been wanting the wallet for a while now so I finally just went ahead and bit the bullet!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Congrats! No you're not crazy. If the large is too big for you, you might not carry it much. Maybe you can sell it?







Glitter_pixie said:


> At one point, I had the florentine satchel is sizes mini through medium. I kept the mini and sold the others because they were just too heavy for me. True, the mini can't hold everything you might be used to carrying, but it sure can hold a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Allieandalf*: You shouldn't have any trouble selling the other one if you decide to. The Florentine satchels are very popular.




Yes I will probably sell the larger size satchel.  I've been so hesitant to sell it b/c of the awesome deal I got on it.  I actually paid more for the small satchel than I did the large one.  I rarely carry it due to the weight so hopefully the smaller size will work better for me &#128522;


----------



## immigratty

Love all of the gorgeousness ladies


----------



## eesha

Allieandalf said:


> I ordered one too!  Along with the matching medium zip around wallet.  I already have this satchel, in Crimson, in the larger size but it's a bit too big and also heavy.  I must be crazy buying another bag in the same style and color as the one I already have, lol.


I did the same thing.  I have the large satchel and ordered  the small one in the same color!  I just need to get used to the smaller size but perhaps I have been carrying too much around with me.


----------



## eesha

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! We are twins on this one. I love my marine satchel. I hope you can figure out how to downsize enough to make it work.


TB - you are the reason I ordered the marine  I saw your video and just loved her.  I have the marine tassel satchel so I knew I loved the color, but there's just something about this one that I had to have her too.


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> TB - you are the reason I ordered the marine  I saw your video and just loved her.  I have the marine tassel satchel so I knew I loved the color, but there's just something about this one that I had to have her too.




Thanks eesha. I remember now that you already told me. Thanks again.

Sheesh...sometimes I wonder where my brain is. I wish I was on vacation with it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my lovely Alto "doctor bag" in the navy. She's so roomy! Has some weight to her but lighter than a comparable Florentine satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2915774


A beautiful satchel!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> I got the Crimson.  It is my all time favorite color in the florentine.  I've been wanting the wallet for a while now so I finally just went ahead and bit the bullet!




Bag twins! I keep waiting for a shipping confirmation. It has only been a day, but I'm anxious for her to arrive.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my lovely Alto "doctor bag" in the navy. She's so roomy! Has some weight to her but lighter than a comparable Florentine satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2915774



She's beautiful GP!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So many gorgeous bags, ladies!  I have a lot of catching up to do!  It's been crazy at work and at home lately, and I just haven't felt much like surfing and posting.  


I sure have missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about lately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So many gorgeous bags, ladies!  I have a lot of catching up to do!  It's been crazy at work and at home lately, and I just haven't felt much like surfing and posting.
> 
> 
> I sure have missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about lately.



Hi NAC!

It gets like that sometimes.  It's good to hear from you whenever you have time!  I hope things settle down for you and you're able to rest and relax!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So many gorgeous bags, ladies!  I have a lot of catching up to do!  It's been crazy at work and at home lately, and I just haven't felt much like surfing and posting.
> 
> 
> I sure have missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about lately.




Been wondering where you've been NAC. Believe me I know how you feel, it gets stressful keeping up with everything sometimes. I hope things calm down for you soon and that you are enjoying your bags.


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Bag twins! I keep waiting for a shipping confirmation. It has only been a day, but I'm anxious for her to arrive.




I ordered Saturday night and got a shipping confirmation yesterday.  Should be here on Tuesday according to UPS.  I think that's a bit slow but hopefully it will be here sooner.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> I ordered Saturday night and got a shipping confirmation yesterday.  Should be here on Tuesday according to UPS.  I think that's a bit slow but hopefully it will be here sooner.




Did you order from ILD?


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Did you order from ILD?




Yes.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> Yes.


I received my confirmation tonight. Mine will be here Wednesday. I'm really eager to "meet" her. Haha.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the photo too, beautiful smooth clean lines of the Alto against the soft lace.



Aren't you sweet, TBz! Thank you!

I don't take the best photos when it comes to bags but this one can't help but look good because this Alto is so pretty!



immigratty said:


> Love all of the gorgeousness ladies


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I received my confirmation tonight. Mine will be here Wednesday. I'm really eager to "meet" her. Haha.




Ok, good.  I was going to say if u didn't get one not to worry b/c the last time I ordered from ILD I didn't get a confirmation and the package showed up a week later.  I can't wait to get mine either.  I hope it's a good one without too much pebbling.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> Ok, good.  I was going to say if u didn't get one not to worry b/c the last time I ordered from ILD I didn't get a confirmation and the package showed up a week later.  I can't wait to get mine either.  I hope it's a good one without too much pebbling.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


I'm more the opposite. I wouldn't mind some pebbling, as long as it's uniform. I started having second thoughts on the color, even though I was slightly obsessed with it. But then I looked at her on the official website and I remembered how much I want that purse. I'm hoping she arrives sooner than anticipated!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I finally got to see the Bristol today. Someone came into my job with a black one. She got it "as is" from QVC and it was perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I finally got to see the Bristol today. Someone came into my job with a black one. She got it "as is" from QVC and it was perfect.




How exciting. That's a bag I almost bought, but the one at the outlet wasn't in good condition. It's so petty and I love that outside back cell phone pocket.


----------



## TaterTots

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I finally got to see the Bristol today. Someone came into my job with a black one. She got it "as is" from QVC and it was perfect.



The Bristol is a beautiful bag and I just love mine in Bone the color is so warm and rich cream colored.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my lovely Alto "doctor bag" in the navy. She's so roomy! Has some weight to her but lighter than a comparable Florentine satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2915774



This is BEAUTIFUL!   And the stitch color is amazing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful satchel!





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful GP!





TaterTots said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!   And the stitch color is amazing!



Thank you, ladies! I just love holding her in my hand...all business like. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> So many gorgeous bags, ladies!  I have a lot of catching up to do!  It's been crazy at work and at home lately, and I just haven't felt much like surfing and posting.
> 
> I sure have missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about lately.



Welcome back NAC! Sometimes something has to give when things are crazy...but at least you know you're missed when you come back here.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So many gorgeous bags, ladies!  I have a lot of catching up to do!  It's been crazy at work and at home lately, and I just haven't felt much like surfing and posting.
> 
> 
> I sure have missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about lately.



Don't feel all by yourself NAC I've been MIA as well due to weather and work so I'm cstching up as well.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took my new Dooney out today for lunch with hubby.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Took my new Dooney out today for lunch with hubby.



Isthis the Lavender shade? It's gorgeous I really love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

It is called Lilac on QVC. It has some blue in it, a bit periwinkle.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took my new Dooney out today for lunch with hubby.



So pretty! I hope you had a nice lunch


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Took my new Dooney out today for lunch with hubby.




Very pretty. Now I have to go look at that color again....


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> It is called Lilac on QVC. It has some blue in it, a bit periwinkle.




It's gorgeous! I've got the Spearmint in this bag from the Q but this Lilac one is super yummy too!  I love a Periwinkle color.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> How exciting. That's a bag I almost bought, but the one at the outlet wasn't in good condition. It's so petty and I love that outside back cell phone pocket.




It was exciting sharing my enthusiasm for Dooney's with someone. On another note, I like watching unboxings before bed and your new one popped up! Of course I know your opinion on it, but the color was gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carried the black Florentine CBB to my sister's 60th birthday party tonight. It's pretty stuffed but I carried more than I did when I took it with me to Disney on Ice last weekend. I'm determined to loosen it up enough for my sister to use. It was a fun party and a beautiful night in San Francisco. A full moon over the bridge! My cheap phone camera couldn't capture how beautiful it was!
ETA: First time using the forum app. Posted duplicate pics and I don't know how to delete one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Here's the 2nd pic I meant to attach. It's more of a side profile to show how stuffed it looks.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the black Florentine CBB to my sister's 60th birthday party tonight. It's pretty stuffed but I carried more than I did when I took it with me to Disney on Ice last weekend. I'm determined to loosen it up enough for my sister to use. It was a fun party and a beautiful night in San Francisco. A full moon over the bridge! My cheap phone camera couldn't capture how beautiful it was!
> ETA: First time using the forum app. Posted duplicate pics and I don't know how to delete one!




I hope you had a good time! It's nice to see an "action shot" of that purse. It seems very slim, but good for special occasions. I love the tassel pull on top.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> It was exciting sharing my enthusiasm for Dooney's with someone. On another note, I like watching unboxings before bed and your new one popped up! Of course I know your opinion on it, but the color was gorgeous.




Thanks CB. I know I still can't get over how pretty the color is. It was the only thing making me second guess my decision. Yesterday I pulled it out one more time just to be sure and decided yes I have to send it back. The box is taped up now. There are just too many other bags that are on my wish list. Thanks for watching.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks CB. I know I still can't get over how pretty the color is. It was the only thing making me second guess my decision. Yesterday I pulled it out one more time just to be sure and decided yes I have to send it back. The box is taped up now. There are just too many other bags that are on my wish list. Thanks for watching.




If you don't love it, it's not worth it. The interior reminds me of diner seats. The only plus is it would probably be very easy to clean! And I love yours and PTB's videos. They're so helpful.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the black Florentine CBB to my sister's 60th birthday party tonight. It's pretty stuffed but I carried more than I did when I took it with me to Disney on Ice last weekend. I'm determined to loosen it up enough for my sister to use. It was a fun party and a beautiful night in San Francisco. A full moon over the bridge! My cheap phone camera couldn't capture how beautiful it was!
> ETA: First time using the forum app. Posted duplicate pics and I don't know how to delete one!




Wow, this is such a pretty little bag. It is deceiving how much it can hold. I hope you had a nice time and your sister had a Happy Birthday. It looks like it was a very nice party, and that shot of the bridge is beautiful too. I hope you can break the bag in so your sister changes her mind. It's so nice that the bag can go dressy and casual.


----------



## TaterTots

I love the Triple Zip CBB RN. I could only wish to have a beautiful night or even day for that matter right so much snow and ice.


----------



## eesha

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's the 2nd pic I meant to attach. It's more of a side profile to show how stuffed it looks.


Absolutely beautiful bag!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Small Flo in taupe today


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the black Florentine CBB to my sister's 60th birthday party tonight. It's pretty stuffed but I carried more than I did when I took it with me to Disney on Ice last weekend. I'm determined to loosen it up enough for my sister to use. It was a fun party and a beautiful night in San Francisco. A full moon over the bridge! My cheap phone camera couldn't capture how beautiful it was!
> ETA: First time using the forum app. Posted duplicate pics and I don't know how to delete one!




I've always admire the Flo CB but just not enough to add one to my collection (yet). Yours is so classy looking! It looks like a beautiful night.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Took my new Dooney out today for lunch with hubby.


Great color!


RuedeNesle said:


> Here's the 2nd pic I meant to attach. It's more of a side profile to show how stuffed it looks.


Hi RN, lovely pictures and your little black beauty is adorable!


accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today



Great looking bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today




Beautiful bag ag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I hope you had a good time! It's nice to see an "action shot" of that purse. It seems very slim, but good for special occasions. I love the tassel pull on top.



Thanks CB! I had a wonderful time! It is slim and very good for special occasions because that's when you don't need to carry much.  I like the tassel too!



Twoboyz said:


> Wow, this is such a pretty little bag. It is deceiving how much it can hold. I hope you had a nice time and your sister had a Happy Birthday. It looks like it was a very nice party, and that shot of the bridge is beautiful too. I hope you can break the bag in so your sister changes her mind. It's so nice that the bag can go dressy and casual.



Thanks TB! "Break it in"!  That's the expression I was trying to remember!   It does hold more than you think but not as much as the pebbled leather triple zip.  The problem is the bottom pocket is hard to use if you put too much in the other pockets. And there's a slip pocket on the back that's a tight squeeze but good for gum or hand wipes.  My sister carries her phone charger in the pebbled leather CBB and it fits easily with her other stuff.  I'm not getting a charger in Flo, unless I don't carry anything else other than my Venus wallet.



TaterTots said:


> I love the Triple Zip CBB RN. I could only wish to have a beautiful night or even day for that matter right so much snow and ice.



Thanks TT!  I know it's cold in a lot of places, and I was in one of those places until last year so I know your pain. But it was a beautiful night here.  It was the last night of the laser lights on the Bay Bridge so it was a perfect night to be on the Pier!



eesha said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag!



Thanks E!



Glitter_pixie said:


> I've always admire the Flo CB but just not enough to add one to my collection (yet). Yours is so classy looking! It looks like a beautiful night.



Thanks GP! If my sister hadn't lost the receipt I would have returned Flo.  She is beautiful but just not functional enough for an every day CBB.  But like I told CoffeeBean, she's great for special occasions.  If I wasn't trying to break in her I would not have put so much in the bag last night.  I'm just hoping to stretch her with a lot of stuff.


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today



Hi AG!

She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's the 2nd pic I meant to attach. It's more of a side profile to show how stuffed it looks.


This is a pretty photograph and the bag looks soft- it is lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today


One of the best bags for sure. I love my satchels. This bag is so pretty and the color is great.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today



What a truly lovely color! Beautiful with the contrasting trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> This is a pretty photograph and the bag looks soft- it is lovely.



Hi TM!

Thanks very much!

Your post reminded me that I forgot to go back and quote your post with your beautiful Dooney you took to lunch with hubby yesterday. Got distracted when the timer went off for me to get my clothes out the washer in the laundry room.   I'm sorry!

I hope you had a great lunch!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Your post reminded me that I forgot to go back and quote your post with your beautiful Dooney you took to lunch with hubby yesterday. Got distracted when the timer went off for me to get my clothes out the washer in the laundry room.   I'm sorry!
> 
> I hope you had a great lunch!


Thanks. We did have a nice lunch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hi RN, lovely pictures and your little black beauty is adorable!



Hi Rosie!

Thanks very much!  (I'm sorry, I missed your post earlier.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GP! If my sister hadn't lost the receipt I would have returned Flo.  She is beautiful but just not functional enough for an every day CBB.  But like I told CoffeeBean, she's great for special occasions. * If I wasn't trying to break in her *I would not have put so much in the bag last night.  I'm just hoping to stretch her with a lot of stuff.



 Oops! I wasn't trying to break in, I was trying to break her in!   I'll get that expression right sooner or later!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Oops! I wasn't trying to break in, I was trying to break her in!   I'll get that expression right sooner or later!




I didn't even notice! Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't even notice! Lol!



That's good!


----------



## TaterTots

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today




Flo in the Taupe color looks delicious!


----------



## TaterTots

My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.
> View attachment 2918742




Love that color T! Love the Shelby


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.
> View attachment 2918742




I love the color TT!  Beautiful!

I hope all went well with your doctor's appointment!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today was Crimson Flo


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Love that color T! Love the Shelby







RuedeNesle said:


> I love the color TT!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all went well with your doctor's appointment!




Thanks guys. And yes everything went just fine


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800




Every time I see this bag in Crimson NAC I almost have a heart attach,  SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## gatorgirl07

It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today




Oh nice!!! I haven't seen a beautiful Taupe Flo in awhile.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800


Classic  and gorgeous bag, one of the very best. Beautiful color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800



Hi NAC!

I love this bag!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> *It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  *This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......



Hi GG!

What a great idea!

I love your strawberry CBB!  It looks like it holds a lot.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> I love your strawberry CBB!  It looks like it holds a lot.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



It holds a ton, and is so easy to carry with my work bag!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## CatePNW

Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!

Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob
> 
> View attachment 2918935
> View attachment 2918936




Hi Cate!

This is one of my favorites!  I love yours with the flower fob!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Oops! I wasn't trying to break in, I was trying to break her in!   I'll get that expression right sooner or later!



Funny! My mind automatically corrected it! You could have let that slide....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.
> View attachment 2918742



Oh what a looker! Love the plum.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo



Great to see you again, *NAC*! Always good to see a Crimson Flo, too. 



gatorgirl07 said:


> It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......



*GG*, I really like that color and the leather trim. That's a cute CB.



CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob


*CatePNW*, you look so lovely and the Cranberry DB satchel with key fob looks fabulous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Great to see you again, *NAC*! Always good to see a Crimson Flo, too.
> 
> 
> 
> *GG*, I really like that color and the leather trim. That's a cute CB.
> 
> 
> *CatePNW*, you look so lovely and the Cranberry DB satchel with key fob looks fabulous!



Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......



It was the same for our school system today as well!  (I work in the central office of our school board) If we donated $1 or more we got to wear jeans today. Our charity was Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It was the same for our school system today as well!  (I work in the central office of our school board) If we donated $1 or more we got to wear jeans today. Our charity was Habitat for Humanity.



Awesome!  I love dress down days.....


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......




Love it GG!  I'm totally needing a CB bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> Love it GG!  I'm totally needing a CB bag.



I really didn't think I needed a CBB in my life, but I thought it would be great for the cruise we are going on during spring break.  Turns out, I love this bag and I am using it more and more......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really didn't think I needed a CBB in my life, but I thought it would be great for the cruise we are going on during spring break.  Turns out, I love this bag and I am using it more and more......




Love it GG. It's such a great bag and so handy. A cruise? How exciting!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800




You look great NAC!! My favorite Crimson.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob
> 
> View attachment 2918935
> View attachment 2918936




It looks great on you Cate. I have been thinking about his bag a lot. I'm,over the navy one on QVC.


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

Love this bag!


----------



## elbgrl

CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob
> 
> View attachment 2918935
> View attachment 2918936





TaterTots said:


> My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.
> View attachment 2918742





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800





gatorgirl07 said:


> It's dress down day at the school if you bring in $1 for the local salvation army.  This is my strawberry pebbled leather crossbody bag......



Lovely choices ladies!


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really didn't think I needed a CBB in my life, but I thought it would be great for the cruise we are going on during spring break.  Turns out, I love this bag and I am using it more and more......




I think I could get a lot of use from one.  I could have really used one today trying to grocery shop but instead I had my Crimson Stanwich on CB and I must say she was heavy!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob
> 
> View attachment 2918935
> View attachment 2918936




I really really like this color!  And that bag is great!


----------



## immigratty

CatePNW said:


> Haven't had this bag out in a while, nice to see her again!
> 
> Dillen Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel with Coach flower fob
> 
> View attachment 2918935
> View attachment 2918936



that's the beauty of Dooney, no matter how much time passes, it's still "in" beautiful bag. 




TaterTots said:


> My Plum Shelby accompanied me to the doctor today.
> View attachment 2918742



I love these bags, I especially love the Dooney written on the front. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Crimson Flo
> View attachment 2918799
> 
> View attachment 2918800



Crimson Flos drive me CRAZY



RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the black Florentine CBB to my sister's 60th birthday party tonight. It's pretty stuffed but I carried more than I did when I took it with me to Disney on Ice last weekend. I'm determined to loosen it up enough for my sister to use. It was a fun party and a beautiful night in San Francisco. A full moon over the bridge! My cheap phone camera couldn't capture how beautiful it was!
> ETA: First time using the forum app. Posted duplicate pics and I don't know how to delete one!



beautiful bag, breathtaking views



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today



lovely


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> that's the beauty of Dooney, no matter how much time passes, it's still "in" beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these bags, I especially love the Dooney written on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Flos drive me CRAZY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag, breathtaking views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely




I really love the written Dooney and the Luggage Tag I think is my favorite extra.


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> I really love the written Dooney and the Luggage Tag I think is my favorite extra.




Such a beautiful display... This outta be in a magazine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful display... This outta be in a magazine.



Hi PTB!

Thanks very much!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson




Beautiful!!! My fav color in Flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!




Mmmmm....love your red accessories and that cappuccino and tart look divine. It's all so pretty. I hope you are enjoying your Sunday as well.


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!



Awesome pic RN!  Looks like you're having a great Sunday


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson




She looks beautiful. Happy Sunday!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!



OMG, this is like art!  I WANT that coffee!  That is what we do not have around here, a real coffee shop that serves drinks in nice ceramic mugs and does the foam art on top!  Well, a few shops may do it now and then, but it is not the norm.


----------



## CatePNW

I feel bad that I don't always take the time to acknowledge everyone's pictures, but I do love them all and appreciate everyone who shares here.


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!



This photo is fantastic!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I feel bad that I don't always take the time to acknowledge everyone's pictures, but I do love them all and appreciate everyone who shares here.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


Great picture! Pretty little bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson


A great bag, lovely.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson



She's beautiful GG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Mmmmm....love your red accessories and that cappuccino and tart look divine. It's all so pretty. I hope you are enjoying your Sunday as well.



Thanks TB!

I just got back to my sister's apartment.  I've been bus hopping all afternoon, just to see the views of the city from different routes.  It's been a very fun day!

I hope yours was too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Awesome pic RN!  Looks like you're having a great Sunday



Thanks Rosie!

I did have a great Sunday, and I hope you did too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> OMG, this is like art!  I WANT that coffee!  That is what we do not have around here, a real coffee shop that serves drinks in nice ceramic mugs and does the foam art on top!  Well, a few shops may do it now and then, but it is not the norm.



Hi Cate!

Thanks very much! I That's one of the things I enjoy when I come into the city; sitting at a café where the barista loves creating form art and people/purse watching!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> This photo is fantastic!



Thanks Suzwhat!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Great picture! Pretty little bags.



Thanks TM!


----------



## TaterTots

Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921769




So pretty! That bag has to bring happiness to all that see it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my small navy Flo Russel. She feels heavy because I was primarily carrying lighter-weight bags last week.

She's so casually cool! Love her even though she feels tubby this week. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful Sunday in SF! Sitting in Union Square hoping to get more spy pics. LOL! I'm still carrying my red PDD satchel so I thought I'd take a pic of my red Dooney accessories enjoying a cappuccino and tart.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!



*RuedeN*: I long for these kind of days. My life is so complicated at the moment due to circumstances not in my control and moving, working, and blah, blah, etc. BUT seeing moments like this is therapy in itself! Wish I was with you, looks like fun. These kind of days will happen again.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Headed back to church with Ms. Crimson



*GG*: Hey now, don't be causing envy in church with that beautiful bag! 



TaterTots said:


> Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!



*TaterTots*: So refreshing! Funny, I actually picked out a shade of nail polish that is a close match to this spearmint. Spring must be in the air.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921769


I love it!! I have been wanting to see the mint, enjoy the bag! My periwinkle dome says Hello!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my small navy Flo Russel. She feels heavy because I was primarily carrying lighter-weight bags last week.
> 
> She's so casually cool! Love her even though she feels tubby this week. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2921906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921908


The bag looks great, that chicken pouch is adorable too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> *RuedeN*: I long for these kind of days. *My life is so complicated at the moment due to circumstances not in my control and moving,* working, and blah, blah, etc. BUT seeing moments like this is therapy in itself! *Wish I was with you, *looks like fun. These kind of days will happen again.



 to you GP!

I wish you were here too!  I'm not a Therapist but we could hang out and laugh a lot (or shop!) and that's good therapy in my opinion!

I don't know your circumstances, but that sounds like me last year; moving, trying to tie up all the loose ends, and finish all the pending projects on my job.  I was working several hours of overtime every week and I was salaried so I wasn't getting paid for them.  I used to take "vacation minutes".  If I hit a stress point I would sit at my desk, breathe deep, and let my mind take me somewhere else, for a minute or two. A co-worker caught me staring into space once and I told her what I was doing.  So she brought in one of those umbrella you put in drinks, and a miniature lawn chair (I think it was a cake decoration), with a sign that said "On Vacation".  She said when I take my "vacation minute(s)" I can use them as my focus point.   My workload was still there waiting for me when I was done, but for a least a minute or two I mentally got away!

Wishing you all the best with everything!  Like you said, this will pass and relaxing days will happen again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my small navy Flo Russel. She feels heavy because I was primarily carrying lighter-weight bags last week.
> 
> She's so casually cool!* Love her even though she feels tubby this week*. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2921906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921908



  She's tubby but Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921769



Mornin' TT!

You have a beautiful riding partner!  Have a good day!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! That bag has to bring happiness to all that see it




LOL! I had a girl tell me today that she loved my bag color!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TT!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful riding partner!  Have a good day!




Hi RN!  Hope you've had a good one!   Yes I love my partner and crime for today.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my small navy Flo Russel. She feels heavy because I was primarily carrying lighter-weight bags last week.
> 
> She's so casually cool! Love her even though she feels tubby this week. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2921906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921908




I love this bag!  The Navy looks so amazing on it.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> *RuedeN*: I long for these kind of days. My life is so complicated at the moment due to circumstances not in my control and moving, working, and blah, blah, etc. BUT seeing moments like this is therapy in itself! Wish I was with you, looks like fun. These kind of days will happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GG*: Hey now, don't be causing envy in church with that beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TaterTots*: So refreshing! Funny, I actually picked out a shade of nail polish that is a close match to this spearmint. Spring must be in the air.




It's totally in the air!  I was so excited to hear Spring birds singing this morning.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I love it!! I have been wanting to see the mint, enjoy the bag! My periwinkle dome says Hello!!!!




Hi TM!  I love your Periwinkle!  Yes the Spearmint is very bright and cheery.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my small navy Flo Russel. She feels heavy because I was primarily carrying lighter-weight bags last week.
> 
> She's so casually cool! Love her even though she feels tubby this week. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2921906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921908




Love that color! She looks great


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.
> View attachment 2922507
> 
> View attachment 2922510
> 
> View attachment 2922514




Hi beautiful bag twin! You have the best charms.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.
> View attachment 2922507
> 
> View attachment 2922510
> 
> View attachment 2922514


Great picture!


----------



## joce01

I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Spearmint  Pebble Leather Satchel will be riding along with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921769




Yummy yummy ... Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2922638
> 
> 
> I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.




She's gorgeous!! I love anything Marine!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.
> View attachment 2922507
> 
> View attachment 2922510
> 
> View attachment 2922514




Love the Zip Zip in Black and the Pop of color with the Pink  Flower Fob is terrific.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2922638
> 
> 
> I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.




Beautiful! Love Marine!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today it's my light grey croco zip zip with the dark brown trim.  (sorry no pictures).   It's going to rain and I think the croco will be just fine. 

   Last night I dreamed of owning the zip zip in every color... it's all those inviting pictures I see here on TPF!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today it's my light grey croco zip zip with the dark brown trim.  (sorry no pictures).   It's going to rain and I think the croco will be just fine.
> 
> Last night I dreamed of owning the zip zip in every color... it's all those inviting pictures I see here on TPF!




That's a beauty! No need to post a picture because I'm envisioning it and I can totally see it.  I think it's definitely a safe bet for the rain especially with the dark brown trim. Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> The bag looks great, that chicken pouch is adorable too!



Thanks, *Trudysmom*. I'm glad you spied the chicken pouch! Napped that at a small shop at Grand Central.



RuedeNesle said:


> to you GP!
> 
> I wish you were here too!  I'm not a Therapist but we could hang out and laugh a lot (or shop!) and that's good therapy in my opinion!
> 
> I don't know your circumstances, but that sounds like me last year; moving, trying to tie up all the loose ends, and finish all the pending projects on my job.  I was working several hours of overtime every week and I was salaried so I wasn't getting paid for them.  I used to take "vacation minutes".  If I hit a stress point I would sit at my desk, breathe deep, and let my mind take me somewhere else, for a minute or two. A co-worker caught me staring into space once and I told her what I was doing.  So she brought in one of those umbrella you put in drinks, and a miniature lawn chair (I think it was a cake decoration), with a sign that said "On Vacation".  She said when I take my "vacation minute(s)" I can use them as my focus point.   My workload was still there waiting for me when I was done, but for a least a minute or two I mentally got away!
> 
> Wishing you all the best with everything!  Like you said, this will pass and relaxing days will happen again!



Thanks, *RuedeN*! I love your idea of a mini-vacation. Adorable idea. I'm really OK...I'm a tough old bird but looking forward to the day when these loads I have to carry (work and non-related work loads) can drop by the way side. I have a regular meditation practice so that helps keep me strong. Most of battles are really just a state of mind. 



TaterTots said:


> I love this bag!  The Navy looks so amazing on it.





Twoboyz said:


> Love that color! She looks great



Thank you *TaterTots* and *Twoboyz*!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.



Looking good as always, NAC. Love, love your black pebbled ZZ with the charm.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2922638
> 
> 
> I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.



Love the Marine in this...almost looks jean-like. Pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today it's my light grey croco zip zip with the dark brown trim.  (sorry no pictures).   It's going to rain and I think the croco will be just fine.    Last night I dreamed of owning the zip zip in every color... it's all those inviting pictures I see here on TPF!



Oh boy! Dreaming about bags, LOL. Next thing you know, you'll be owning all those colors.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.
> View attachment 2922507
> 
> View attachment 2922510
> 
> View attachment 2922514





joce01 said:


> View attachment 2922638
> 
> 
> I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.



Lovin' your zip zips ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, RuedeN! I love your idea of a mini-vacation. Adorable idea. I'm really OK...*I'm a tough old bird *but looking forward to the day when these loads I have to carry (work and non-related work loads) can drop by the way side. I have a regular meditation practice so that helps keep me strong. *Most of battles are really just a state of mind.*
> 
> [/B]!



  Good to know! 

So true! Your state of mind is the most important part!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today was Black Pebbled Zip Zip with a fuchsia flower fob.
> View attachment 2922507
> 
> View attachment 2922510
> 
> View attachment 2922514




I love your Zip Zip! She looks great with the fuchsia flower fob, and the pink phone case! Great OOTD!


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2922638
> 
> 
> I used my Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Marine today.



Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> *RuedeN*: I long for these kind of days. My life is so complicated at the moment due to circumstances not in my control and moving, working, and blah, blah, etc. BUT seeing moments like this is therapy in itself! Wish I was with you, looks like fun. These kind of days will happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> *GG*: Hey now, don't be causing envy in church with that beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> *TaterTots*: So refreshing! Funny, I actually picked out a shade of nail polish that is a close match to this spearmint. Spring must be in the air.



You're comment is funny because the women in my church group ask to see which bag I am carrying each week.  It's not just the women in my church group either....the women at the bank, and also the TA's ask me when they see me.  I maaaaaaay have a problem.  

Hi, I'm Jenn, and I am a DOONEY fanatic.......and I may be a handbag fanatic also


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> You're comment is funny because the women in my church group ask to see which bag I am carrying each week.  It's not just the women in my church group either....the women at the bank, and also the TA's ask me when they see me.  I maaaaaaay have a problem.
> 
> Hi, I'm Jenn, and I am a DOONEY fanatic.......and I may be a handbag fanatic also





That's what we're here for!


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!


I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> You're comment is funny because the women in my church group ask to see which bag I am carrying each week.  It's not just the women in my church group either....the women at the bank, and also the TA's ask me when they see me.  I maaaaaaay have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Jenn, and I am a DOONEY fanatic.......and I may be a handbag fanatic also




Lol! Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!




I hope she brings you the luck of the Irish!! She's so pretty all decked out with her shamrock!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!


I love Dillen and I love the color and bag. A cute key fob too!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!



Hey MB!

I love your Dillen zipper sac! She, the wallet, and the charm are perfect together!

I just remembered I sold my only green bag last year before I moved!  I carried her every year on St Patrick's Day. (The only day I carried her, which is why she's gone, but she made it easy for me to know who I was going to carry on St Paddy's Day! )  I guess I'll have to wear green this year.


----------



## gatorgirl07

glitter_pixie said:


> That's what we're here for!



lol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I hope she brings you the luck of the Irish!! She's so pretty all decked out with her shamrock!


 
Thanks TB!
Oh yeah, I'd love all the luck I can get! 
The fob is really cute! It was from an outlet promo a few years ago, I think it was $4.99 when you spent over $150 or something like that.




Trudysmom said:


> I love Dillen and I love the color and bag. A cute key fob too!!!


 
Thanks TM!
I too love Dillen, so nice and thick and the smell, yum!
I love the brightness of the color, that's why I had to get it when I saw it.






RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I love your Dillen zipper sac! She, the wallet, and the charm are perfect together!
> 
> I just remembered I sold my only green bag last year before I moved!  I carried her every year on St Patrick's Day. (The only day I carried her, which is why she's gone, but she made it easy for me to know who I was going to carry on St Paddy's Day! )  I guess I'll have to wear green this year.


 
Thanks GF!
I was feeling kind of lazy to change wallets but it's the wallet only chance, when I carry this bag, which is not very often (this is actually the first time I carry both), so I had to change into it! I love this color!


Well, GF, you know, there are lots of pretty green bags out...and hopefully the outlet might have a shades of green sale...and also there's the croco zip zip in green...just saying 


I'll wear green and carry a green bag.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!



Love this MaryBel!  Dillen is so rich and beautiful, I hate that's it's almost gone.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love this MaryBel!  Dillen is so rich and beautiful, I hate that's it's almost gone.


 
Thanks Rosie!
I hope they bring it back in a bigger scale, or the Portofino leather! Love both!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!


 Cute! love the bag charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Well, GF, you know, there are lots of pretty green bags out...and hopefully the outlet might have a shades of green sale...*and also there's the croco zip zip in green...just saying
> 
> I'll wear green and carry a green bag.



  I think I would walk right by the green bags looking for something red.


----------



## MaryBel

IdreamofDooney said:


> Cute! love the bag charm!




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I would walk right by the green bags looking for something red.


 
I can see that happening!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I can see that happening!


----------



## all2joy

I have Ms Emilia


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I have Ms Emilia




Beautiful!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Loving all the gorgeous Dooneys out!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my Dillen zipper sac in Kelly green for the last couple of days. Perfect for St. Patrick's day!



Oooh....love that green! You might just find a leprechaun or two following you to the gold!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> I have Ms Emilia



OMG what a beautiful bag! Love the stitching. Very elegant! You wear it so nicely.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oooh....love that green! You might just find a leprechaun or two following you to the gold!




Thank you Glitter!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> I have Ms Emilia


 
So classy! Love it!


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> So classy! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG what a beautiful bag! Love the stitching. Very elegant! You wear it so nicely.



Thank you so much, as I collected pictures of this bag, I found different shades in the color chestnut. The color is perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703


The bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> I have Ms Emilia



Ms. Emilia is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703



She looks great with your OOTD!  Clayton is beautiful in Chestnut! Using Apple Brand was a great idea!

Enjoy!


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703



She is a Beauty!!! I love this color!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703




Looking good GF! 
Love Ms. Clayton!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies! I'm loving her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703




She is beautiful Pcan and perfect with your outfit today. I love the charm in there too. That's one of my favorite Dooney key chains. I'm glad you're loving her.


----------



## tlo

I'm cheating. Please don't tell Peter


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm cheating. Please don't tell Peter
> 
> View attachment 2925856




Hey T!! I'd cheat with this beauty too. Gorgeous zebra bag . Love that print.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Hey T!! I'd cheat with this beauty too. Gorgeous zebra bag . Love that print.



Hey TB!!!  

How are you?

I got that bag about a month ago at the outlet and just carried her for the first time a few days ago.  I can't change out of her!  LOL!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hey TB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I got that bag about a month ago at the outlet and just carried her for the first time a few days ago.  I can't change out of her!  LOL!!!!




I'm good, and you? I don't blame you. She's a beauty and looks nice and comfy


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm good, and you? I don't blame you. She's a beauty and looks nice and comfy



I'm good.  Starting to get back to normal.  She is just as comfy to carry.


----------



## eesha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703


Beautiful in chestnut!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm good.  Starting to get back to normal.  She is just as comfy to carry.




Very glad to hear that


----------



## CatePNW

tlo said:


> Hey TB!!!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I got that bag about a month ago at the outlet and just carried her for the first time a few days ago.  I can't change out of her!  LOL!!!!



Twins!  I LOVE mine too.  And today I got a Coach discount card in the mail, and on the front is a pastel Crosby!  I would love a few more of this style bag.  It's so light and I too had trouble changing out of mine.  After a week I put her in the closet so I would get something else out!


----------



## elbgrl

all2joy said:


> I have Ms Emilia


Ms Emilia is lovely!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703



Beautiful bag Pcan, and you look great as usual!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!! [emoji1]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.
> 
> View attachment 2926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926700




It is quite a cutie for sure.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> It is quite a cutie for sure.  Happy Friday!



Thanks and same to you, TBz...it was a LONG week!

I just noticed the color looks teal...bad lighting. It's definitely a green. I'll try to capture a better photo when I run errands later today.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.
> 
> View attachment 2926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926700




I love that purse! I just wish the long strap came off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.
> 
> View attachment 2926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926700



She's beautiful GP!

I love "playing" with this cutie when I see her at Macys or the outlet!  I think if she was just a little bigger she'd be great for me.  Her big sister is too big for me.

Happy Friday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> I'm cheating. *Please don't tell Peter
> *
> View attachment 2925856



Hey T!

Your secret is safe with me! 

Sending !

Have a great weekend!


----------



## immigratty

tlo said:


> I'm cheating. Please don't tell Peter
> 
> View attachment 2925856



Nice bag, but should go in non-dooney faves. This is what Dooney r u carrying today!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I love that purse! I just wish the long strap came off.



If it helps at all, the middle section of the strap does come out.....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful GP!
> 
> I love "playing" with this cutie when I see her at Macys or the outlet!  I think if she was just a little bigger she'd be great for me.  Her big sister is too big for me.
> 
> Happy Friday!




Totally Happy Friday!

She is tiny...I can only place a large wallet, one pouch with essentials and my chicken coin pouch inside her. Like you said, her big sister is too big for me, too. They should make a middle sister. LOL


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey T!
> 
> Your secret is safe with me!
> 
> Sending !
> 
> Have a great weekend!



HEY GF!!!

How are you?  Good to chat with you!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.
> 
> View attachment 2926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926700


So cute and I still love that cute chicken bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Totally Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> She is tiny...I can only place a large wallet, one pouch with essentials and my chicken coin pouch inside her. Like you said, her big sister is too big for me, too. They should make a middle sister. LOL




I agree. Middle sister needed.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> [




I find the Chestnut color a little bit tricky in that I don't like it for all styles. Maybe that's just me. But your Clayton in the Chestnut is outstanding! You wear it so nicely. I'm envious how you on a consistent basis can easily wear large bags and always look FAB! : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I love that purse! I just wish the long strap came off.




Thanks, CoffeeBean! I was thinking the same thing how I wish the strap was removable so I could just use it as a tote. I might have to modify the strap on this one.



Trudysmom said:


> So cute and I still love that cute chicken bag.




Cluck, cluck! : )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I find the Chestnut color a little bit tricky in that I don't like it for all styles. Maybe that's just me. But your Clayton in the Chestnut is outstanding! You wear it so nicely. I'm envious how you on a consistent basis can easily wear large bags and always look FAB! : )




I agree... I don't like Chestnut in all bags. And girlfriend... Don't be envious... Get you one and ROCK it!!! Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> HEY GF!!!
> 
> How are you?  Good to chat with you!!!!!




I'm doing great!

Good to chat with you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Totally Happy Friday!
> 
> She is tiny...I can only place a large wallet, one pouch with essentials and my chicken coin pouch inside her. Like you said, her big sister is too big for me, too. They should make a middle sister. LOL



Thanks exactly what they need!  A middle sister!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... I don't like Chestnut in all bags. And girlfriend... Don't be envious... Get you one and ROCK it!!! Lol.



GF, if I could lift it, I would!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Had to run out into the miserable cold rain to pick up duck, chicken and goat feed this morning. Wearing my pre-loved little All-weather bucket. I think it's a vintage piece. I've had it for a couple of years now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to run out into the miserable cold rain to pick up duck, chicken and goat feed this morning. Wearing my pre-loved little All-weather bucket. I think it's a vintage piece. I've had it for a couple of years now.
> 
> View attachment 2927958




Really cute and perfect for the rain and running errands. Stay warm!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> GF, if I could lift it, I would!




LMBO... Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to run out into the miserable cold rain to pick up duck, chicken and goat feed this morning. Wearing my pre-loved little All-weather bucket. I think it's a vintage piece. I've had it for a couple of years now.
> 
> View attachment 2927958




Sooo classic Dooney!!! Lovely and perfect for the rain.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to run out into the miserable cold rain to pick up duck, chicken and goat feed this morning. Wearing my pre-loved little All-weather bucket. I think it's a vintage piece. I've had it for a couple of years now.
> 
> View attachment 2927958



Mornin' GP!

I love your collection of handbags! How appropriate to carry the "Duck" to get duck feed. 

Have a safe drive in the rain!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Had to run out into the miserable cold rain to pick up duck, chicken and goat feed this morning. Wearing my pre-loved little All-weather bucket. I think it's a vintage piece. I've had it for a couple of years now.
> 
> View attachment 2927958


GREAT vintage bag! YAY!


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.




Beautiful! It's cute with your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.




It's beautiful TM!! I have a newfound love with Chestnut. Hope you and hubby had fun.


----------



## CatePNW

Pretty bags, ladies!  I've been using a zip zip satchel the past few days, pics in a minute.


----------



## CatePNW

Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm


----------



## CatePNW

Today: Red pebbled zip zip with Disney Mouse/Heart charm


----------



## CatePNW

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ending the work week with this little cutie. My mini pebbled Chelsea in Forrest Green.
> 
> View attachment 2926699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926700


That's the cutest little bag!  And oh my gosh, love seeing that chicken pouch!




Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.



I love your pictures, and especially seeing your pretty print patterns on your tops or dresses.  Nice bags too.....LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm
> 
> View attachment 2928410
> View attachment 2928411




Oooh that's so cute, especially with your outfit.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm
> 
> View attachment 2928410
> View attachment 2928411


Both of your bags/photos are so nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm
> 
> View attachment 2928410
> View attachment 2928411







CatePNW said:


> Today: Red pebbled zip zip with Disney Mouse/Heart charm
> 
> View attachment 2928414
> View attachment 2928415




Both bags are so cute with those charms! Love them with your outfits!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.



Hi TM!

Chestnut is beautiful!



CatePNW said:


> Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm
> 
> View attachment 2928410
> View attachment 2928411





CatePNW said:


> Today: Red pebbled zip zip with Disney Mouse/Heart charm
> 
> View attachment 2928414
> View attachment 2928415



Hi Cate!

I love both of your zip zips!  I know I'm going to own one of these one day!  

They look great with the charms!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute and perfect for the rain and running errands. Stay warm!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo classic Dooney!!! Lovely and perfect for the rain.





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GP!
> 
> I love your collection of handbags! How appropriate to carry the "Duck" to get duck feed.
> 
> Have a safe drive in the rain!





Trudysmom said:


> GREAT vintage bag! YAY!



Thank you, all! 

@ *RuedeN*: Ha, ha! I didn't make the connection until you said it. THAT'S funny!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and errands with hubby. I took my lovely chestnut pocket satchel. I don't carry dark bags very often so I thought I would take her out.



She looks fantastic! You could be a model for Dooney. You are classy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CatePNW said:


> Yesterday: Black pebbled zip zip with Coach flower charm





CatePNW said:


> Today: Red pebbled zip zip with Disney Mouse/Heart charm



Ah, more classy looks! Love it. Especially love how your nail polish matches the pink of the Coach flower charm.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

After several hours of lost sleep and debate over this bag, I made a decision to keep her and I just couldn't wait to carry her (Miss Willa in White), so I loaded her up today. I shortened the strap and tried to make it cute. To change the shape, I also squeezed the sides out to make it sorta look like a tulip shape, so it doesn't look so square. Ok... I confess!!! I'm loving her. The White Logo Lock may have to wait for awhile now. [emoji16]

So here she is....


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't wait to carry Miss Willa in White, so I loaded her up today. I shortened the strap and tried to make it cute. To change the shape, I also squeezed the sides out to make it sorta look like a tulip shape, so it doesn't look so square. Ok... I confess!!! I'm loving her. The White Logo Lock may have to wait for awhile now. [emoji16]
> 
> So here she is....
> View attachment 2929050



Willa looks great with your dress PTB!

I'm happy you're lovin' her.  Based on how you felt about the red LoLo, (did you end up giving it to your daughter?), maybe it's a good idea to wait awhile like you said.  I'm sure you'll love the color, but will you carry her as much as your satchel and tote style bags?

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> After several hours of lost sleep and debate over this bag, I made a decision to keep her and I just couldn't wait to carry her (Miss Willa in White), so I loaded her up today. I shortened the strap and tried to make it cute. To change the shape, I also squeezed the sides out to make it sorta look like a tulip shape, so it doesn't look so square. Ok... I confess!!! I'm loving her. The White Logo Lock may have to wait for awhile now. [emoji16]
> 
> So here she is....
> View attachment 2929050




She looks beautiful! I'm glad you decided to keep her.  She looks great both ways. I have kept mine snapped to try to keep her a little more compact, but I love both shapes and that there is an option. The tan piping details are pretty on the white. You're rocking her! Don't worry the white LL will be there for a long time. That's what I figured to and why I chose the white TSV instead. Enjoy your Willa beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She looks beautiful! I'm glad you decided to keep her.  She looks great both ways. I have kept mine snapped to try to keep her a little more compact, but I love both shapes and that there is an option. The tan piping details are pretty on the white. You're rocking her! Don't worry the white LL will be there for a long time. That's what I figured to and why I chose the white TSV instead. Enjoy your Willa beauty!




Thank you TB!! I'm actually loving her more and more. I've received about 3 compliments on her today already. Makes me feel a lot better about her. And yes, the piping is beautiful. Yes, I figured the LL will be available for at a least a few more months. I think you're gonna be happy with the TSV. Since I'm wearing black, I get to test out color transfer. [emoji15][emoji15]. Thanks again TB! I want the black/black one now. Lol. My outlet has it. I may pick it up.


----------



## Springer

Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!




Salmon or Orange... He's still gorgeous!!! Makes me wanna pull mine out.


----------



## Trudysmom

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!


So beautiful! I love that style. I have Flo red and Dillen navy. All of the colors are wonderful!


----------



## immigratty

the weather is breaking FINALLY....so I'm breaking out the canvas ba-bee!!

Quilted Signature Chiarra with tmoro trim, I really love this cream [versus white] with the gold lettering, this is my second fave quilt pattern [firsrt is the one that has burgundy versus brown quilties]


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!




Sir Salmon is lovely. The color reminds me of orange sherbet.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!! I'm actually loving her more and more. I've received about 3 compliments on her today already. Makes me feel a lot better about her. And yes, the piping is beautiful. Yes, I figured the LL will be available for at a least a few more months. I think you're gonna be happy with the TSV. Since I'm wearing black, I get to test out color transfer. [emoji15][emoji15]. Thanks again TB! I want the black/black one now. Lol. My outlet has it. I may pick it up.




Haha! This is how it happens. When I got home with my black one I wanted to go back and get the bone one. lol! Waiting a little bit reminded me that I want too many other bags.  The all black is a great choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!




Sir Salmon looks amazing in any light!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> the weather is breaking FINALLY....so I'm breaking out the canvas ba-bee!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quilted Signature Chiarra with tmoro trim, I really love this cream [versus white] with the gold lettering, this is my second fave quilt pattern [firsrt is the one that has burgundy versus brown quilties]




Cute little tote. I love the thick straps.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> After several hours of lost sleep and debate over this bag, I made a decision to keep her and I just couldn't wait to carry her (Miss Willa in White), so I loaded her up today. I shortened the strap and tried to make it cute. To change the shape, I also squeezed the sides out to make it sorta look like a tulip shape, so it doesn't look so square. Ok... I confess!!! I'm loving her. The White Logo Lock may have to wait for awhile now. [emoji16]
> 
> So here she is....
> View attachment 2929050



Lookin' bea-u-ti-ful! 

Is Miss Willa patent? I can't tell...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!



Ah! So warm and colorful!

(Are those shorts I see? Jealous! I saw  a couple of snow flakes today.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lookin' bea-u-ti-ful!
> 
> 
> 
> Is Miss Willa patent? I can't tell...




Thanks girly!!! She's Pebbled Leather.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Cute little tote. I love the thick straps.



Thx TB. I love my quilted siggies...so excited to be able to bring them all out to play, and I love the thick straps too


----------



## Springer

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Springer

Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Beautiful!!! Love the Violet on Flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> View attachment 2930068
> 
> 
> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!




Awesome pop of color! I'm excited to see your purchase.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> View attachment 2930068
> 
> 
> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!




I missed seeing your violet and your salmon  
I missed have missed what you bought ! What did you buy ? Or is it a surprise  ? Hope you're doing well !!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love those Florentine handbags... especially the beautiful spring colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.
> 
> View attachment 2930139




Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Springer said:


> View attachment 2930068
> 
> 
> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!


A beautiful style and color! LOVE that style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> View attachment 2929331
> 
> 
> Sir Salmon looks bright orange in the direct sunlight instead of his normal creamy self!





Springer said:


> View attachment 2930068
> 
> 
> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!



Mornin' Springer!

Both of your bags are bright and beautiful! 

I hope you get your new love soon!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.
> 
> View attachment 2930139


The color is wonderful and I have four of this style. These are harder to find now, so I am happy to have them. Your bag is beautiful! I WISH they would make more of all of the satchels, this color and other colors. It is a great size and has great character.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> the weather is breaking FINALLY....so I'm breaking out the canvas ba-bee!!
> 
> Quilted Signature Chiarra with tmoro trim, I really love this cream [versus white] with the gold lettering, this is my second fave quilt pattern [firsrt is the one that has burgundy versus brown quilties]



Mornin' I!

 YAY for the weather breaking finally!  

I love your Chiara bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.
> 
> View attachment 2930139



Flo is beautiful in dusty blue!


----------



## eesha

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.
> 
> View attachment 2930139


Love this color - it took me quite a while to find a bag in this color but one finally turned up on Ebay.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!!! She's Pebbled Leather.



ooo...even better!



Springer said:


> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!



Very vibrant! 



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks TBz!



Trudysmom said:


> The color is wonderful and I have four of this style. These are harder to find now, so I am happy to have them. Your bag is beautiful! I WISH they would make more of all of the satchels, this color and other colors. It is a great size and has great character.



I have thought of picking another pocket satchel in the natural. I just find it so comfortable to wear. I prefer it over the main Flo satchel.



RuedeNesle said:


> Flo is beautiful in dusty blue!





eesha said:


> Love this color - it took me quite a while to find a bag in this color but one finally turned up on Ebay.



Thank you RuedeN and eesha! I remember how hard it was to get the dusty blue in anything other than the long zippy wallet. I had gotten this one on back order years ago and was THRILLED when I finally had it in my hands.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> ooo...even better!
> 
> 
> 
> Very vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TBz!
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought of picking another pocket satchel in the natural. I just find it so comfortable to wear. I prefer it over the main Flo satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RuedeN and eesha! I remember how hard it was to get the dusty blue in anything other than the long zippy wallet. I had gotten this one on back order years ago and was THRILLED when I finally had it in my hands.


Yes, it is comfortable for sure. A really great size and holds the shape.


----------



## Trudysmom

It would be fun to have threads for each style so we could look at all of the colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> It would be fun to have threads for each style so we could look at all of the colors.



That's a good idea! It could also act as a go-to for styles that get retired.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji256][emoji172][emoji256] Pulled out my Green again in honor of St. Patricks Day... Miss Smith in Green Nylon


----------



## nailgirl70

Gotta have my green today!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256] Pulled out my Green again in honor of St. Patricks Day... Miss Smith in Green Nylon
> 
> View attachment 2931567




Looking good all decked out in green! [emoji172]


----------



## Twoboyz

nailgirl70 said:


> Gotta have my green today!




That's a beautiful color! She glows


----------



## RuedeNesle

nailgirl70 said:


> Gotta have my green today!



Hi NG!

She's perfect for today!  And I love the style for every day!


----------



## nailgirl70

Thank you! I love the color and style. She is a great every day bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the green bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a good idea! It could also act as a go-to for styles that get retired.


Yes, it would really work great.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Those green bags are gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## joce01

I'm trying to break my new love in because the flap is driving me nuts and I'm worried her smile will be crooked because that's what it looks like right now.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2931902
> 
> 
> I'm trying to break my new love in because the flap is driving me nuts and I'm worried her smile will be crooked because that's what it looks like right now.



Beautiful   I think it should work itself out once it softens up a bit.


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2931902
> 
> 
> I'm trying to break my new love in because the flap is driving me nuts and I'm worried her smile will be crooked because that's what it looks like right now.


What color is it? Chestnut? It is SO pretty!!! LOVE the style and color. 

Yes, it will soften on top.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful   I think it should work itself out once it softens up a bit.





Trudysmom said:


> What color is it? Chestnut? It is SO pretty!!! LOVE the style and color.
> 
> Yes, it will soften on top.



Thanks! I'm in love with her.

TM, she's crimson actually.


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2931902
> 
> 
> I'm trying to break my new love in because the flap is driving me nuts and I'm worried her smile will be crooked because that's what it looks like right now.




Beautiful !! I just love this bag !!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256] Pulled out my Green again in honor of St. Patricks Day... Miss Smith in Green Nylon
> 
> View attachment 2931567





nailgirl70 said:


> Gotta have my green today!





Springer said:


> View attachment 2930068
> 
> 
> Forgot how much I love this violet. I have fallen back into changing frequently due to my purchase which I hope comes by the end of the week!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my dusty blue Flo med. pocket.
> 
> View attachment 2930139



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> Thanks! I'm in love with her.
> 
> TM, she's crimson actually.


Oh, I wasn't sure, Crimson or Chestnut. I love both. Your Crimson satchel is gorgeous. I just received my first Crimson satchel and LOVE the color.


----------



## joce01

Willa in Smoke. I decided she is going back to Q because she just doesn't work. She's beautiful don't get me wrong and I wanted to love her but I won't be very happy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2932433
> 
> Willa in Smoke. I decided she is going back to Q because she just doesn't work. She's beautiful don't get me wrong and I wanted to love her but I won't be very happy.




I think she's beautiful!!! The color is so subtle but you have to love her. [emoji2].


----------



## tristaeliseh

To run around doing errands today, I've been carrying this new baby since I got it... I want to say Monday? Monday cos I carried her yesterday to my job interview. I've gotten quite a few compliments on her already! 





​


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think she's beautiful!!! The color is so subtle but you have to love her. [emoji2].




I'm just so torn because her color is gorgeous. I wanted a grayish bag in the first place and then seeing you and TB post pics of your Willa I was sold.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> To run around doing errands today, I've been carrying this new baby since I got it... I want to say Monday? Monday cos I carried her yesterday to my job interview. I've gotten quite a few compliments on her already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




She looks beautiful sitting there in the sun. I wish you well on your job interview.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2932433
> 
> Willa in Smoke. I decided she is going back to Q because she just doesn't work. She's beautiful don't get me wrong and I wanted to love her but I won't be very happy.




She's beautiful Joce. I love the smoke color. It's even prettier in person. What don't you like about her? I agree with PCan, you have to love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I'm just so torn because her color is gorgeous. I wanted a grayish bag in the first place and then seeing you and TB post pics of your Willa I was sold.




I wasn't 100% when I got mine either. It took a couple days and for me to carry her to really start loving her. Fresh out of the box, I wasn't 100% sold but I love her now and getting a second one in the black/black, like TBs. I hope she grows on you because it's a great clean and simple bag. It's a change from me with bags that have lots of pockets like the Clayton or satchel with tassels. 

I'll be excited to see what you decide.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> She looks beautiful sitting there in the sun. I wish you well on your job interview.


The bag definitely comes to life in natural sunlight and thank you! Said interview went well but I know others are also going for the position so it's a 50/50 feel about it.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> The bag definitely comes to life in natural sunlight and thank you! Said interview went well but I know others are also going for the position so it's a 50/50 feel about it.




Well you still have a good chance. Good luck


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful Joce. I love the smoke color. It's even prettier in person. What don't you like about her? I agree with PCan, you have to love her.



Probably the snap closure, which doesn't make any sense basically because of the chelsea I have which is kind of the same set up. I'm sure she'll grow on me, she already did a little when I was in the store, so lightweight. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> I wasn't 100% when I got mine either. It took a couple days and for me to carry her to really start loving her. Fresh out of the box, I wasn't 100% sold but I love her now and getting a second one in the black/black, like TBs. I hope she grows on you because it's a great clean and simple bag. It's a change from me with bags that have lots of pockets like the Clayton or satchel with tassels.
> 
> I'll be excited to see what you decide.



I'll probably end up keeping her, she is starting to grow on me. Today is the first day that I've carried her around and actually used her.


----------



## CatePNW

Croco T'moro satchel today.  I know it looks purple, can't get it brown with my phone camera inside.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Croco T'moro satchel today.  I know it looks purple, can't get it brown with my phone camera inside.
> 
> View attachment 2932555


A beautiful bag! Pretty owl too!


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful bag! Pretty owl too!



Thanks!  The owl is from Icing, was cheap too.


----------



## tristaeliseh

CatePNW said:


> Croco T'moro satchel today.  I know it looks purple, can't get it brown with my phone camera inside.
> 
> View attachment 2932555


I love the color and the owl charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Croco T'moro satchel today.  I know it looks purple, can't get it brown with my phone camera inside.
> 
> View attachment 2932555



Hi C!

Isn't that funny how purple she looks?   She's beautiful, whatever her true color is!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tristaeliseh said:


> To run around doing errands today, I've been carrying this new baby *since I got it... I want to say Monday? *Monday cos I carried her yesterday to my job interview. I've gotten quite a few compliments on her already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hi T!

When we get a bag we love it seems like we've had it forever!   I love red bags and this is such a cute red bag!

I'm glad the job interview went well. Good luck!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256] Pulled out my Green again in honor of St. Patricks Day... Miss Smith in Green Nylon



It's so fun to wear the green!


----------



## tristaeliseh

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi T!
> 
> When we get a bag we love it seems like we've had it forever!   I love red bags and this is such a cute red bag!
> 
> I'm glad the job interview went well. Good luck!


I don't own red bags so it might be my first? So it's even more special! I do darker colors so red and I recently purchased a thrifted bag that's an orange/creme so me + color = rare!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

nailgirl70 said:


> Gotta have my green today!



I really like this and the contrasting leather.



joce01 said:


> I'm trying to break my new love in because the flap is driving me nuts and I'm worried her smile will be crooked because that's what it looks like right now.



I think she looks great!



joce01 said:


> Willa in Smoke. I decided she is going back to Q because she just doesn't work. She's beautiful don't get me wrong and I wanted to love her but I won't be very happy.



How come she doesn't work for you? I'm curious to know why a bag doesn't work out in case I was interested in a bag like the Willa.



tristaeliseh said:


> To run around doing errands today, I've been carrying this new baby since I got it... I want to say Monday? Monday cos I carried her yesterday to my job interview. I've gotten quite a few compliments on her already! ​




How fab! I can see why you've been carrying her for a while.



CatePNW said:


> Croco T'moro satchel today.  I know it looks purple, can't get it brown with my phone camera inside.



Wow! Does look purple. I wonder if there are purplish undertones? Looks gorgeous!​


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hanging out with the family and my Sutton tote at pizza hut (and breaking my diet).......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with the family and my Sutton tote at pizza hut (and breaking my diet).......




Nice bag!!! This bag has sooo many great reviews. Enjoy your family time girly! [emoji2]


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice bag!!! This bag has sooo many great reviews. Enjoy your family time girly! [emoji2]



Thanks pcan


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Probably the snap closure, which doesn't make any sense basically because of the chelsea I have which is kind of the same set up. I'm sure she'll grow on me, she already did a little when I was in the store, so lightweight.
> 
> 
> .



I'm actually finding the snap closure very convenient.  I love that I can just reach in anytime and that the opening is wide and I can see everything inside.  I have been keeping the front zip compartment unzipped and I just slide my phone in there for easy access.  It's been very handy for me so far.  I hope you give her a little bit of a chance, but if it's not working for you then it's not worth keeping.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with the family and my Sutton tote at pizza hut (and breaking my diet).......



I can't think of a better group to beak the diet with. I hope it was as yummy as Sutton!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with the family and my Sutton tote at pizza hut (and breaking my diet).......



Sutton looks great!

I'm sure it was a fun lunch/dinner!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Loving Miss Willa so much that I wanted to carry her today. I have her paired with black AGAIN!!! I'm not worried about transfer. If it happens, it happens... Wipe it down and keep it moving. [emoji2]

Happy Thursday ladies!!! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Willa so much that I wanted to carry her today. I have her paired with black AGAIN!!! I'm not worried about transfer. If it happens, it happens... Wipe it down and keep it moving. [emoji2]
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2933248



Hi PTB!

Happy Friday-EVE!

I'm so happy you're wearing Willa and enjoying her without worry!  She looks great with your OOTD.

I hope you and Willa have a good day!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hanging out with the family and my Sutton tote at pizza hut (and breaking my diet).......



Love the Sutton...and it's not breaking a diet...it's just a diet-adjustment! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Willa so much that I wanted to carry her today. I have her paired with black AGAIN!!! I'm not worried about transfer. If it happens, it happens... Wipe it down and keep it moving. [emoji2]
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!!! [emoji7]



Lovin that Willa! You two look fantastic!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Sutton...and it's not breaking a diet...it's just a diet adjustment!



Love that thought!


----------



## only dooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Willa so much that I wanted to carry her today. I have her paired with black AGAIN!!! I'm not worried about transfer. If it happens, it happens... Wipe it down and keep it moving. [emoji2]
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2933248


You always look soooo pretty, pecan :urock:and make your dooney's pop!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

only dooney said:


> You always look soooo pretty, pecan :urock:and make your dooney's pop!




Awww... Thank you!! [emoji2]


----------



## Rstar

I forgot to post it earlier in the week but this was st patty day dooney purse of the day highland woven kensie clutch with green plaid print. I don't own a green purse so this worked great with black outfit and green and gold earrings.


----------



## CatePNW

Still in Croco, but I changed the charm.  She looks more true to color in outdoor pic.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

She's just gorgeous and I love the charm.


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's just gorgeous and I love the charm.



Thank you!  I need to get some more charms now that I have found the swivel clips to hook on the ones that only come with keyrings and no clip.  They are so much easier to switch out when I can just clip them on quickly!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Thank you!  I need to get some more charms now that I have found the swivel clips to hook on the ones that only come with keyrings and no clip.  They are so much easier to switch out when I can just clip them on quickly!




Where do you find the clips??


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Where do you find the clips??



On eBay. I'll link you to the ones that worked for me when I'm on my laptop later.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Still in Croco, but I changed the charm.  She looks more true to color in outdoor pic.
> 
> View attachment 2933802


I love it, SO pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> On eBay. I'll link you to the ones that worked for me when I'm on my laptop later.




That would be awesome!! Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> That would be awesome!! Thank you!



Ok, I bought the lot of 12 silver/gold ones listed first below.  However, I just noticed that my charm was not secure on my croco satchel, the hardware is too thick for the opening.  I'm glad I didn't lose it, as I thought it was closed around the ring.  They have fit on most of my other bags though.

The second link below is one that someone here recommended before.  They are quality wise just like the Coach hardware and the gold/brass tone is said to be a good match.  I've been going to order them, but they are a bit pricey for just a pair.  So I'm ok with the cheaper ones for now and I might still get a set of the others to try.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330323166854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/39053298853...49&var=660113390439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Ok, I bought the lot of 12 silver/gold ones listed first below.  However, I just noticed that my charm was not secure on my croco satchel, the hardware is too thick for the opening.  I'm glad I didn't lose it, as I thought it was closed around the ring.  They have fit on most of my other bags though.
> 
> The second link below is one that someone here recommended before.  They are quality wise just like the Coach hardware and the gold/brass tone is said to be a good match.  I've been going to order them, but they are a bit pricey for just a pair.  So I'm ok with the cheaper ones for now and I might still get a set of the others to try.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330323166854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39053298853...49&var=660113390439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Oh thanks so much GF!! Yeah, I kinda figured it would be to small for bags like the Flo Satchels but I could use on my other bags. Thanks again!


----------



## tristaeliseh

CatePNW said:


> Still in Croco, but I changed the charm.  She looks more true to color in outdoor pic.
> 
> View attachment 2933802


I definitely see the real color now! lovely bag


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving Miss Willa so much that I wanted to carry her today. I have her paired with black AGAIN!!! I'm not worried about transfer. If it happens, it happens... Wipe it down and keep it moving. [emoji2]
> 
> Happy Thursday ladies!!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2933248




It's all smooth sailing after that first blemish  I'm glad you're loving her and you are both care free! You both look great GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> I forgot to post it earlier in the week but this was st patty day dooney purse of the day highland woven kensie clutch with green plaid print. I don't own a green purse so this worked great with black outfit and green and gold earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933509




So cute and perfect for St Patricks Day!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Still in Croco, but I changed the charm.  She looks more true to color in outdoor pic.
> 
> View attachment 2933802




That bag is so rich and gorgeous. I love the flower charm


----------



## Glitter_pixie

For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.
> 
> View attachment 2934371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934372




Such a cute fun bag! Perfect for the first day of Spring. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.
> 
> View attachment 2934371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934372




That's the spirit Glitter! May the snow pass you by or melt quickly! That's just wrong...snowing in the first day of Spring.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.
> 
> View attachment 2934371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934372



Welcome Sweet Springtime! 

I love your floral satchel! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Twoboyz

Practicing for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Practicing *for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.
> 
> View attachment 2934495



  If it turns out you don't like the white Lolo and least you still have this beautiful natural Lolo!  I love her with your top!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> If it turns out you don't like the white Lolo and least you still have this beautiful natural Lolo!  I love her with your top!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!




Thanks RN! I ordered white as is. Eeek!  [emoji26] 
I've never been a gambling woman, but saving money makes you do strange things. [emoji15]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I ordered white as is. Eeek!  [emoji26]
> I've never been a gambling woman, but saving money makes you do strange things. [emoji15]



It sure does! The ivory/bone Lolo my friend got on ebay was in great condition. I'm sure your As Is will be too! If not.......NEXT!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It sure does! The ivory/bone Lolo my friend got on ebay was in great condition. I'm sure your As Is will be too! If not.......NEXT!!!




Yup...NEXT! If it's in bad condition let's hope it's missing the coin purse. I've read in the reviews that QVC has refunded shipping both ways for a missing accessory.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yup...NEXT! If it's in bad condition let's hope it's missing the coin purse. I've read in the reviews that QVC has refunded shipping both ways for a missing accessory.



We'll hope for the best; either a great bag or a bad bag with missing accessories so you can get a full refund.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We'll hope for the best; either a great bag or a bad bag with missing accessories so you can get a full refund.




Living on he edge is how I like to do it....NOT!  Thanks  [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I ordered white as is. Eeek!  [emoji26]
> I've never been a gambling woman, but saving money makes you do strange things. [emoji15]




You found an "as is" in white??????????


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You found an "as is" in white??????????




Yup, this stalker sure did! One popped up this morning. They have lots of colors now.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Practicing for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.
> 
> View attachment 2934495


Looks great!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.
> 
> View attachment 2934371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934372


That is a very pretty bag. I hope your weather improves soon.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to buy plants and flowers and eat lunch. A great day.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Practicing for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.
> 
> View attachment 2934495



Looks GREAT with the black lock!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers and eat lunch. A great day.



Looks so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Looks great!




Thanks T!


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the first day of Spring, I'm carrying this pretty floral girl. Maybe she'll help me to forget it's going to snow here today.
> 
> View attachment 2934371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934372



 it.  I spent some time eyeing the Pansy collection after seeing this and 49ldavis's video on YouTube.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Looks GREAT with the black lock!




Thanks Suz! That's my favorite side of the lock. It doesn't matter if I'm left handed or right handed. I keep it on that side always. lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers and eat lunch. A great day.




Gorgeous T! Love that pretty Dillen. Those flowers are so pretty. Oh how I miss flowers.... Glad you had a fun day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers and eat lunch. A great day.




So pretty TM!! Love the natural light shot. [emoji2]. Hope you had fun today with Miss Dillen.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a cute fun bag! Perfect for the first day of Spring. [emoji2]




PTBty, I had got this pretty bag about a month ago and planned to use it the first day of Spring as a way to welcome the season but it snowed so much I wouldn't step outdoors with her, lol!



Twoboyz said:


> That's the spirit Glitter! May the snow pass you by or melt quickly! That's just wrong...snowing in the first day of Spring.




Totally! At least it's spring, snow or no snow. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome Sweet Springtime!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your floral satchel! Enjoy carrying her!




Thank you! She's a light-weight little beauty. : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> We went to buy plants and flowers and eat lunch. A great day.




I just love these photos! Looks so lovely and inviting!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Practicing for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.
> 
> View attachment 2934495



Looks so pretty and so does your outfit!  Lolo looks very comfy to wear. 

I really like the look and have admired it on QVC, but wish the lock mechanism was smaller. Can't wait to see your white one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> it.  I spent some time eyeing the Pansy collection after seeing this and 49ldavis's video on YouTube.



Thanks, Suzwhat! It's really a nice pattern and I love the coated canvas and vachetta leather match up.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Looks so pretty and so does your outfit!  Lolo looks very comfy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look and have admired it on QVC, but wish the lock mechanism was smaller. Can't wait to see your white one!




Thanks Glitter! She is really comfy.


----------



## Trudysmom

It was rainy today so I couldn't carry a Dooney and Bourke. I took one of my other purses. It was happy to get to go out, ha. 

:rain:


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> It was rainy today so I couldn't carry a Dooney and Bourke. I took one of my other purses. It was happy to get to go out, ha.
> 
> 
> 
> :rain:




Rain rain go away so Dooney can come back out to play


----------



## cheidel

Trudysmom said:


> It was rainy today so I couldn't carry a Dooney and Bourke. I took one of my other purses. It was happy to get to go out, ha.
> 
> :rain:


I have carried all of my Dooneys, LV, etc. in the rain lots of times, never had any water spots or problems.  I also spray them with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent 2-3 times a year, and when it's raining the water just rolls right off.


----------



## Trudysmom

cheidel said:


> I have carried all of my Dooneys, LV, etc. in the rain lots of times, never had any water spots or problems.  I also spray them with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent 2-3 times a year, and when it's raining the water just rolls right off.


I  like to keep them out of the rain and they always look great.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## cheidel

Trudysmom said:


> I  like to keep them out of the rain and they always look great.


Oh, all of mine still look great, like new.     I just enjoy them all, no matter the weather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gretta got a compliment from the SA at the Michael Kors outlet today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gretta got a compliment from the SA at the Michael Kors outlet today
> 
> View attachment 2936012




She's fun and beautiful, so she should have. [emoji16][emoji16]

Don't tell me Laurie has you sneaking into MKs??? Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's fun and beautiful, so she should have. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Don't tell me Laurie has you sneaking into MKs??? Lol




[emoji23]

I love this little cutie !


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Practicing for the arrival of my white Lolo by carrying my natural today.
> 
> View attachment 2934495



Congrats!!!! Ive had my eye on that LL in white as well. Cant wait for your unboxing.  That natural LL looks awesome with your cutesy top.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pebble leather, especially all weather leather, Dooneys are just fine in the rain.  I try to keep my Florentine and suede/nubuck out of bad weather.   But croco, lizard embossed, ostrich embossed and all the pebble leather Dooneys, including the Samba collection, are my choice for rainy weather.   I don't treat them and they do just fine.  Any water spots dry up and disappear.


I've gotten caught in a bad rain storm with a yellow Juliette,  no problem after it dried.  And I took a fall carrying another Dooney (Fairfield collection)  and the bag slid across a dirty garage office floor.  I picked it up,  wiped it with a damp paper towel, and it looked perfect.   My knees took a lot longer to recover.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's fun and beautiful, so she should have. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Don't tell me Laurie has you sneaking into MKs??? Lol




Thanks GF! Haha! Well....I went in there to look for that cute checkerboard zippy wallet that she had. Of course it's not an outlet piece so they didn't have it. MK had some cute watches and bracelets though. I was tempted. You know why I was there though...to go to Dooney. I was saving the best for last! I do have two beautiful MK's but I don't reach for them much. 



Vicmarie said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> I love this little cutie !




Thanks Vickie! I really enjoy carrying this one especially in the weekends. I almost got the black chevron version of this bag yesterday but I couldn't because I have the black tote. However I know I'd get much more use out of this crossbody. I just can't justify having both though. Now I'm kind of regretting not getting it. I'm nuts! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Congrats!!!! Ive had my eye on that LL in white as well. Cant wait for your unboxing.  That natural LL looks awesome with your cutesy top.




Thanks FQ! It shipped yesterday. Woo hoo! If I'm lucky maybe it will arrive on Tuesday which is my work from home day  thanks for the compliments


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebble leather, especially all weather leather, Dooneys are just fine in the rain.  I try to keep my Florentine and suede/nubuck out of bad weather.   But croco, lizard embossed, ostrich embossed and all the pebble leather Dooneys, including the Samba collection, are my choice for rainy weather.   I don't treat them and they do just fine.  Any water spots dry up and disappear.
> 
> 
> I've gotten caught in a bad rain storm with a yellow Juliette,  no problem after it dried.  And I took a fall carrying another Dooney (Fairfield collection)  and the bag slid across a dirty garage office floor.  I picked it up,  wiped it with a damp paper towel, and it looked perfect.   My knees took a lot longer to recover.




Thanks for the info LJ. My logo lock hobo, Croco satchel, Juliette hobo and Saffiano hobo are my go to's for bad weather. They stand up to everything. I'm glad you're okay. That sounds like a bad fall. I'm glad the bag cleaned up too.


----------



## Suzwhat

Gretta Signature Satchel in Charcoal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  thanks.  The fall was a few years ago,  lots of black and blue marks (on me, not the handbag).  But I recovered.  Luckily nothing was broken (neither me nor the handbag).


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Gretta Signature Satchel in Charcoal.




Very pretty Suz! Gretta is becoming one of my favorite prints in the coated cotton.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*:  thanks.  The fall was a few years ago,  lots of black and blue marks (on me, not the handbag).  But I recovered.  Luckily nothing was broken (neither me nor the handbag).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> I have carried all of my Dooneys, LV, etc. in the rain lots of times, never had any water spots or problems.  I also spray them with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent 2-3 times a year, and when it's raining the water just rolls right off.




Cheidel, do you use Apple Guard Rain & Stain on the vachetta leather, too? I've only ever used Lovin My Bags brand. I'd be curious to try the Apple Guard.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty Suz! Gretta is becoming one of my favorite prints in the coated cotton.



Thank you&#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Cheidel, do you use Apple Guard Rain & Stain on the vachetta leather, too? I've only ever used Lovin My Bags brand. I'd be curious to try the Apple Guard.




Yes, I use Apple Guard Rain & Stain spray on the vachetta of my LV especially.  Have used it for the past couple of years, and the bags with vachetta leather have no water spots, and the spray dries almost immediately.  I also sprayed my Dooney's,  was caught in a thunderstorm with my large Flo Satchel (it was drenched), and looked good as new after drying.  I spray them about every 4-5 months depending on how often I use them.  I spray it on all of my leather bags, and my Longchamp LP bags too.  I have used them in all types of weather.  I am such a bag lover, and I just enjoy them rain or shine......   (I only used it on the bottom my light color LP totes to prevent any accidental stains).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my wine/burgundy coated cotton tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my wine/burgundy coated cotton tote.
> 
> View attachment 2939335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939336




So pretty! I love that color with the vachetta straps.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Gretta got a compliment from the SA at the Michael Kors outlet today



I really love the Gretta! I saw a couple at OFF FIFTH Saks Ave but already was too spendy for the day. Seeing yours just might make me get one pretty soon!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love that color with the vachetta straps.



Thank you, TBz! I'm a sucker for those vachetta straps. They usually win me over when picking out a bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

When ever I see that burgundy color I fall in love with it again.  Your handbag is really striking.  Think I'll unearth my Bordeaux zip zip and wear it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I have Miss Caiman Zip


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss O-Ring Sac in Sunset... I don't reach for these Calf Leather bags much but I love her color and thought she needed some love. I think of getting rid of them but once I carry, I can't. It's such a comfy bag to carry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Caiman Zip
> View attachment 2940531




Girlfriend... Stunning!!! I see these at my outlet but never look back. Hummmm.... Now I just might have too.


----------



## Springer

I really like this one. I usually shy away from textures but it looks perfect on this bag. Is this a good size bag? Is it pricy at the outlets?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss O-Ring Sac in Sunset... I don't reach for these Calf Leather bags much but I love her color and thought she needed some love. I think of getting rid of them but once I carry, I can't. It's such a comfy bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 2940574




That bag looks great in you! The whole outfit is gorgeous. Love your top. I can see why it's hard for you to part with them.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend... Stunning!!! I see these at my outlet but never look back. Hummmm.... Now I just might have too.




Thanks Pcan! I didn't pay much attention to it either and then I though hmmm let me try it on for the heck of it and then I had to have it. To me it's that elegant little bag. It's classy looking IMHO. 



Springer said:


> I really like this one. I usually shy away from textures but it looks perfect on this bag. Is this a good size bag? Is it pricy at the outlets?




Thanks Springer! It's a made in Italy bag like the Alto's so it's a little pricier. It was 50% off of $425 so just over $200. It's not a very big bag, kind of like the zip zip satchels but it seems a tiny bit bigger because I can fit my everyday carry in there and it's not bulging like my zip zip satchel.  I'll try to get some mod shots up later today.


----------



## Springer

Thank you. It's definitely gorgeous. Something about that shape makes the pattern work for me. Love that color too.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!


For me today was Ms Croco zip zip first outing! We went for lunch since it's nice and sunny. I didn't even take the long strap. I haven't actually even tried it with the strap from my other satchel. I need to pull that satchel out too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> 
> For me today was Ms Croco zip zip first outing! We went for lunch since it's nice and sunny. I didn't even take the long strap. I haven't actually even tried it with the strap from my other satchel. I need to pull that satchel out too!




Beautiful! I hope you had a nice lunch


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I hope you had a nice lunch




Thanks GF!
It's was nice to get out of the house, especially when the weather is nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> 
> For me today was Ms Croco zip zip first outing! We went for lunch since it's nice and sunny. I didn't even take the long strap. I haven't actually even tried it with the strap from my other satchel. I need to pull that satchel out too!




Very pretty blue!

Lately I've been enjoying wearing my bags on my arm or by hand. Don't know why but it feels so fun to do this!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Caiman Zip
> View attachment 2940531


She's Beautiful and I love a Black Handbag!!! 
My Ms Blanca in Black due in Friday!!!


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> 
> For me today was Ms Croco zip zip first outing! We went for lunch since it's nice and sunny. I didn't even take the long strap. I haven't actually even tried it with the strap from my other satchel. I need to pull that satchel out too!


She's a Doll!!! Luv that Blue!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> She's Beautiful and I love a Black Handbag!!!
> 
> My Ms Blanca in Black due in Friday!!!




Thanks A! Yay! I can't wait to see her


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my gretta crossbody &#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody [emoji4]




So cute and fun!! The perfect size.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty blue!
> 
> Lately I've been enjoying wearing my bags on my arm or by hand. Don't know why but it feels so fun to do this!


 
Thanks Glitter!
I like carrying them by the handles because I feel it puts more attention to the bag, which makes me happy, but sometimes you need a strap if you need your hands for something else, like looking at other bags!


----------



## southernbelle82

PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute and fun!! The perfect size.




Thanks pcan!!!! This is my first cross body  and I LOVE her!!!! I can carry everything I usually carry plus I've always been a fan of the signature fabric. It reminds of some of my favorite older Dooneys.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> She's a Doll!!! Luv that Blue!




Thank you A2J!


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody &#128522;


 
She looks so much fun! Love it!


----------



## Springer

I love that! Also cute and bright! There is something so liberating about a cross body sometimes.


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody &#128522;


I love that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody [emoji4]




So cute and fun! I love my navy one...and my chevron one


----------



## Bobetta

I decided to bring out my Dooney babies this week. Had a GILI Roma bag kind of winter.  It was big and roomy and I didn't care about beating it up. Then I brought my fave out a few days ago, Flo Satchel in Natural but then rain set in. Today (and yesterday) it's been my Chelsea in Dark Grey.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I decided to bring out my Dooney babies this week. Had a GILI Roma bag kind of winter.  It was big and roomy and I didn't care about beating it up. Then I brought my fave out a few days ago, Flo Satchel in Natural but then rain set in. Today (and yesterday) it's been my Chelsea in Dark Grey.
> View attachment 2941916




Hey B!!! You and the bag look gorgeous! Miss Chelsea is perfect for the rain. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I decided to bring out my Dooney babies this week. Had a GILI Roma bag kind of winter.  It was big and roomy and I didn't care about beating it up. Then I brought my fave out a few days ago, Flo Satchel in Natural but then rain set in. Today (and yesterday) it's been my Chelsea in Dark Grey.
> View attachment 2941916




You two look great! Love the pebbled leather chelsea and the gray is gorgeous! Glad you're able to give your Dooneys some love again


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bobetta said:


> I decided to bring out my Dooney babies this week. Had a GILI Roma bag kind of winter.  It was big and roomy and I didn't care about beating it up. Then I brought my fave out a few days ago, Flo Satchel in Natural but then rain set in. Today (and yesterday) it's been my Chelsea in Dark Grey.



Oh, love it! Love your jewelry, too. Do you mind if I ask how tall you are? I have a mini Chelsea and it's cute and perfect when I don't want to carry too much. I think the regular Chelsea would be too big on me...looks fantastic on you!


----------



## southernbelle82

Thanks girls!!!!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks A! Yay! I can't wait to see her


Ms. Blanca in Black is in


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Ms. Blanca in Black is in




Yay!!! Do you love her?


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey B!!! You and the bag look gorgeous! Miss Chelsea is perfect for the rain. [emoji2]




Hey, Pcan! Yes. She is sooo perfect for the rain. Her pretty honey-colored handle doesn't even get messed up. Used to be my worry. But she's sturdy. Missed her. Lol. 
And thanks!!


----------



## Bobetta

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, love it! Love your jewelry, too. Do you mind if I ask how tall you are? I have a mini Chelsea and it's cute and perfect when I don't want to carry too much. I think the regular Chelsea would be too big on me...looks fantastic on you!




Hi, thanks!  I don't mind at all - I'm 5'4". I used to think I was 5'5" and a half. Don't know where I lost it. Lol. But I did. Or never had it. Poor measuring in high school, I suppose. Lol. 
But I love my full-sized Chelsea. Never a worry about body-to-bag size ratio. Grant it, I am a fan of big bags. But I've had my eye on that cutie Mini Chelsea. Someday. (And I worry it'll be too small. Lol.) 
As for my jewelry - I'm a bit of a QVC addict. Ugh. Stopping for real! The ring is brand new! It's an Epiphany Diamonique ring. And the watch is a ceramic Grey watch by Isaac Mizrahi.


----------



## Bobetta

all2joy said:


> Ms. Blanca in Black is in




Ohhhh, how sleek and classy. Love that bag!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> You two look great! Love the pebbled leather chelsea and the gray is gorgeous! Glad you're able to give your Dooneys some love again




Yeah!! So glad to be rocking the Dooney crew. But I have to admit, even though I wasn't carrying for a bit, every day, I had to touch or smell or pose with them. Lol. Even if I never carried them again, I love looking at them and preserving them. It fixed my fix just to pose with them and then moved on. Lol. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah!! So glad to be rocking the Dooney crew. But I have to admit, even though I wasn't carrying for a bit, every day, I had to touch or smell or pose with them. Lol. Even if I never carried them again, I love looking at them and preserving them. It fixed my fix just to pose with them and then moved on. Lol.
> Thanks!!




A Dooneynista through and through....


----------



## all2joy

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh, how sleek and classy. Love that bag!



Thank you! She is Classy!


----------



## immigratty

Bobetta said:


> I decided to bring out my Dooney babies this week. Had a GILI Roma bag kind of winter.  It was big and roomy and I didn't care about beating it up. Then I brought my fave out a few days ago, Flo Satchel in Natural but then rain set in. Today (and yesterday) it's been my Chelsea in Dark Grey.
> View attachment 2941916






all2joy said:


> Ms. Blanca in Black is in






southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody &#128522;






Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my wine/burgundy coated cotton tote.
> 
> View attachment 2939335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939336





Twoboyz said:


> Today I have Miss Caiman Zip
> View attachment 2940531





PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss O-Ring Sac in Sunset... I don't reach for these Calf Leather bags much but I love her color and thought she needed some love. I think of getting rid of them but once I carry, I can't. It's such a comfy bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 2940574





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> 
> For me today was Ms Croco zip zip first outing! We went for lunch since it's nice and sunny. I didn't even take the long strap. I haven't actually even tried it with the strap from my other satchel. I need to pull that satchel out too!



Stunning bags ladies! LOOOOOVE


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Stunning bags ladies! LOOOOOVE



Thank You!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Stunning bags ladies! LOOOOOVE




Thanks IM!


----------



## all2joy

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2941708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my gretta crossbody &#128522;



I love that color!


----------



## daisylily

Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!




Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!




You look gorgeous! Love that dress and the beautiful pop of red that bag gives it.


----------



## joce01

I haven't used my Dillen Chelsea in awhile so I thought I'd bring her out.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2942896
> 
> I haven't used my Dillen Chelsea in awhile so I thought I'd bring her out.




Beautiful! I love that bag, structured yet relaxed. Love the color


----------



## daisylily

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2942896
> 
> I haven't used my Dillen Chelsea in awhile so I thought I'd bring her out.




Great bag!  [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## all2joy

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!


Looking Fabulous!


----------



## all2joy

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2942896
> 
> I haven't used my Dillen Chelsea in awhile so I thought I'd bring her out.



I have her in red! She's pretty!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! Do you love her?




Yes there is love! Although she's a bit larger than my norm.
 I love her classy style, I am now trying to put together my outfit for her first appearance!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!




Bag Twins... [emoji162][emoji162]. My kinda girl... I love black and white with red. You and Miss Logo Lock look gorgeous!! [emoji2]


----------



## daisylily

all2joy said:


> Yes there is love! Although she's a bit larger than my norm.
> 
> I love her classy style, I am now trying to put together my outfit for her first appearance!




My husband often asks why I haven't carried a new bag and I tell him that it's very important to debut a new bag with the perfect outfit!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*daisylily*:  I totally agree.


----------



## all2joy

daisylily said:


> My husband often asks why I haven't carried a new bag and I tell him that it's very important to debut a new bag with the perfect outfit!



A Good Reason to go Shopping! (Within a Budget!)


----------



## Vicmarie

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!




You and that bag are gorgeous !


----------



## daisylily

Vicmarie said:


> You and that bag are gorgeous !




Thank you very much!


----------



## Vicmarie

Patent zip zip in Oyster! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2943486
> 
> 
> Patent zip zip in Oyster! [emoji7]




Beautiful! Love that color. I just put it on my nails


----------



## immigratty

It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.




She's beautiful IM. Have a good time.


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Love that color. I just put it on my nails



Oh my she's a Beauty!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.



She's the right color for a date night!


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2943486
> 
> 
> Patent zip zip in Oyster! [emoji7]


Beautiful bag!  I really love this color.



immigratty said:


> It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.



You will be a knock out with this gorgeous bag!


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2943486
> 
> 
> Patent zip zip in Oyster! [emoji7]






daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!






joce01 said:


> View attachment 2942896
> 
> I haven't used my Dillen Chelsea in awhile so I thought I'd bring her out.



GORGEOUS Bags ladies!!



Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful bag!  I really love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be a knock out with this gorgeous bag!





Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful IM. Have a good time.





all2joy said:


> She's the right color for a date night!



Thanx ladies. it was a bit crazy around here after Badgers [Wisconsin] having been the first team to to make the final four. But we had a great time!


----------



## breezyme

immigratty said:


> It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.


i love your red alto,its a beauty.


----------



## Springer

Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> View attachment 2945139
> 
> 
> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!




Sooo beautiful S... I totally agree! I've seen this IRL and it's stunning. Wish I would have gotten when I saw it but didn't because I have a Ocean Flo that's very close to this color. Enjoy your baby today. [emoji162]


----------



## Trudysmom

Springer said:


> View attachment 2945139
> 
> 
> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!


Great bag and color. Very pretty!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Springer said:


> View attachment 2945139
> 
> 
> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!


Beautiful color!


----------



## tristaeliseh

For running errands without carrying the Longchamp, I changed into this very old, old, vintage Over & Under bag that's blue. Damn color washing out texture and whatnot but yeah, it's an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> For running errands without carrying the Longchamp, I changed into this very old, old, vintage Over & Under bag that's blue. Damn color washing out texture and whatnot but yeah, it's an oldie but goodie!


I love the over and under bags. Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> View attachment 2945139
> 
> 
> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!




Now that's a color!! Wow! Gorgeous


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> For running errands without carrying the Longchamp, I changed into this very old, old, vintage Over & Under bag that's blue. Damn color washing out texture and whatnot but yeah, it's an oldie but goodie!




Really core trista!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> I love the over and under bags. Very pretty!


Between this one and the green Equestrian one, I love Over & Under bags. I wish I could find more of those!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Really core trista!


Yes!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> Between this one and the green Equestrian one, I love Over & Under bags. I wish I could find more of those!


I love my vintage Dooney and Bourkes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387


Great color and a pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387




You look great Pcan and so does Miss Clayton


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387




She's Prettieee!!! my favorite color


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387



Looks fantastic!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for all the Miss Ocean Clayton love... [emoji2]


----------



## immigratty

breezyme said:


> i love your red alto,its a beauty.



thx so much


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm not going anywhere today but this is what I've loaded up to stare at all day [emoji4]

Miss Violet Kingston


----------



## Alto Junkie

Springer said:


> View attachment 2945139
> 
> 
> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!


Love it!!


----------



## Miamilla

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387


You should be on qvc as the spokesmodel for dooneys!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Been too busy to keep up on tPF and miss you all!

I been carrying my small Longchamp red Cuir for almost a week, really loving her softness.Today I changed into this yummy warm chocolate suede satchel. She's a new Dooney I bought for a discount at the outlet. I'd been eyeing her for some time and the price was right!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been too busy to keep up on tPF and miss you all!
> 
> I been carrying my small Longchamp red Cuir for almost a week, really loving her softness.Today I changed into this yummy warm chocolate suede satchel. She's a new Dooney I bought for a discount at the outlet. I'd been eyeing her for some time and the price was right!
> 
> View attachment 2946327




She sure does look yummy! Love these, they are so soft! I hope things settle down soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  love that violet color and it's amazing in the Kingston.


*Pcan*:  I love looking at  your Claytons.  And I'm glad  you are enjoying using them.  I'm having trouble even lifting them out of the closet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miamilla said:


> You should be on qvc as the spokesmodel for dooneys!




Awww... Thank you girlfriend!!
QVC/Peter Dooney???? You listening??? Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*:  love that violet color and it's amazing in the Kingston.
> 
> 
> *Pcan*:  I love looking at  your Claytons.  And I'm glad  you are enjoying using them.  I'm having trouble even lifting them out of the closet.




Thanks LJ! I haven't had her out since last summer. I forgot how much I loved Kingston.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not going anywhere today but this is what I've loaded up to stare at all day [emoji4]
> 
> Miss Violet Kingston
> 
> View attachment 2946291


Such a great color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been too busy to keep up on tPF and miss you all!
> 
> I been carrying my small Longchamp red Cuir for almost a week, really loving her softness.Today I changed into this yummy warm chocolate suede satchel. She's a new Dooney I bought for a discount at the outlet. I'd been eyeing her for some time and the price was right!
> 
> View attachment 2946327


That does look like such a soft bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!



That bag is beautiful but you make it look more beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> Patent zip zip in Oyster! [emoji7]



I really like this. Love the color. Wonderful photo!


----------



## Springer

Gorgeous bag TB! I LOVE the violet color. Wish they had not discontinued it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Great Dooneynistas (TwoBoyz) think alike... Pulled out Miss Violet Bristol today... [emoji2] This is such a great color. Now I want the small Flo in this color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not going anywhere today but this is what I've loaded up to stare at all day [emoji4]
> 
> Miss Violet Kingston
> 
> View attachment 2946291




Wow!!! I forgot about your first "out of the box bag". She's gorgeous TB! And who says you need to go out to enjoy your beautiful bag. We enjoy them anyway we can. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> It's date night, and I'm taking out and oldie but goodie, my Alto two pocket top handle something or the other...or I could just be making all that up. this is an older Alto, I want to say more than 5 years old before I realized how in love with Altos I am, and unfortunately I don't remember the name. Anyway, I love her, and if anyone knows the name please let me know. thanx.





Springer said:


> Toledo satchel in royal blue. I swear this color should have been called electric blue. It's shockingly bold and bright!





tristaeliseh said:


> For running errands without carrying the Longchamp, I changed into this very old, old, vintage Over & Under bag that's blue. Damn color washing out texture and whatnot but yeah, it's an oldie but goodie!






PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]






Twoboyz said:


> I'm not going anywhere today but this is what I've loaded up to stare at all day [emoji4]
> 
> Miss Violet Kingston


*IM* isn't that bag named "GORGEOUS"?

*Springer*, I can almost taste that beautiful blue!

*tristaeliseh *- this is a lovely oldie...wear her PROUD!

*PTBty *I just realized that whenever I see a Clayton, I think of you! You always look so gorgeous!

*TBz* Who would want to go anywhere (it's snowing here)? Better to stay home with that BEAUTY for company all day long.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> *IM* isn't that bag named "GORGEOUS"?
> 
> 
> 
> *Springer*, I can almost taste that beautiful blue!
> 
> 
> 
> *tristaeliseh *- this is a lovely oldie...wear her PROUD!
> 
> 
> 
> *PTBty *I just realized that whenever I see a Clayton, I think of you! You always look so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> *TBz* Who would want to go anywhere (it's snowing here)? Better to stay home with that BEAUTY for company all day long.




Lol... Awww, thank you! I think Clayton's are so classy, in my opinion. [emoji16]. I remember before I had Clayton's, every time I would see one, I would follow the person around like a crazy woman admiring it. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Such a great color!




Thanks T!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> *IM*
> 
> 
> 
> *TBz* Who would want to go anywhere (it's snowing here)? Better to stay home with that BEAUTY for company all day long.




Thanks G!! OMG!!! Still snowing?! I'm so sorry. I'm sure you're so ready for spring! I am too.  Miss Violet sure is helping. It's finally sunny and in the 50's here today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Gorgeous bag TB! I LOVE the violet color. Wish they had not discontinued it.




Thanks Springer! I forgot how much I love it, but wow I'm in love.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great Dooneynistas (TwoBoyz) think alike... Pulled out Miss Violet Bristol today... [emoji2] This is such a great color. Now I want the small Flo in this color.
> 
> View attachment 2946571




Haha! Yes we do! Lol Miss Bristol is so cute in this color! I really love her. Good luck finding the satchel. I think Vickie got the last one. However wasn't it on the Q last weekend? Confused...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Yes we do! Lol Miss Bristol is so cute in this color! I really love her. Good luck finding the satchel. I think Vickie got the last one. However wasn't it on the Q last weekend? Confused...




Lol...

Yes, it was on the Q. I wouldn't dare pay FP for it though. I don't want it that bad. Lol. I'll just admire Vickie's. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> Yes, it was on the Q. I wouldn't dare pay FP for it though. I don't want it that bad. Lol. I'll just admire Vickie's. [emoji16]




It's hard to pay full price on anything anymore...


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore my two pocket satchel today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my two pocket satchel today.




It's beautiful! This star has to be seen!!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little "Oceany" today... Pulled out Miss Ocean Clayton!! These Clayton's steals my heart every time I carry them.  [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2945387





Twoboyz said:


> I'm not going anywhere today but this is what I've loaded up to stare at all day [emoji4]
> 
> Miss Violet Kingston
> 
> View attachment 2946291





Glitter_pixie said:


> Been too busy to keep up on tPF and miss you all!
> 
> I been carrying my small Longchamp red Cuir for almost a week, really loving her softness.Today I changed into this yummy warm chocolate suede satchel. She's a new Dooney I bought for a discount at the outlet. I'd been eyeing her for some time and the price was right!
> 
> View attachment 2946327





PcanTannedBty said:


> Great Dooneynistas (TwoBoyz) think alike... Pulled out Miss Violet Bristol today... [emoji2] This is such a great color. Now I want the small Flo in this color.
> 
> View attachment 2946571





Trudysmom said:


> Wore my two pocket satchel today.




WOW!!  I look away for a minute and all these wonderful bags are shown!  Each one is beautiful.    made my evening!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Springer

Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Wore my two pocket satchel today.




Wow! So lovely. I really like your lotus blouse, too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> WOW!!  I look away for a minute and all these wonderful bags are shown!  Each one is beautiful.    made my evening!  Thanks for sharing.




Thanks Suz!


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been too busy to keep up on tPF and miss you all!
> 
> I been carrying my small Longchamp red Cuir for almost a week, really loving her softness.Today I changed into this yummy warm chocolate suede satchel. She's a new Dooney I bought for a discount at the outlet. I'd been eyeing her for some time and the price was right!
> 
> View attachment 2946327



I so hate that, when there are 20 new pages of purse reveals since the last time I was on, I always feel like I miss something/someone in my responses. and gorgeous bag!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Great Dooneynistas (TwoBoyz) think alike... Pulled out Miss Violet Bristol today... [emoji2] This is such a great color. Now I want the small Flo in this color.
> 
> View attachment 2946571



love the Brisotl and LOOOOOOOVE this color



Glitter_pixie said:


> *IM* isn't that bag named "GORGEOUS"?
> 
> *Springer*, I can almost taste that beautiful blue!
> 
> *tristaeliseh *- this is a lovely oldie...wear her PROUD!
> 
> *PTBty *I just realized that whenever I see a Clayton, I think of you! You always look so gorgeous!
> 
> *TBz* Who would want to go anywhere (it's snowing here)? Better to stay home with that BEAUTY for company all day long.



lol I know right, haha. D & B should officially change it's name to "Land of Gorgeous Bags" lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Glitter_pixie said:


> I really like this. Love the color. Wonderful photo!




Thank you !


----------



## Vicmarie

Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947751
> 
> Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!




Isn't Violet so beautiful? I didn't think I would enjoy the color so much either. She's a nice texture. Have fun with her today! [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702


Great photo and such a pretty bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702




Your pre loved bag is looking great !! I. Oils see why you fell in love ! Such a great all year bag !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947751
> 
> Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!


I love that color and one of my all time favorite bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702




She's beautiful Pcan. See you in group therapy. [emoji16]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947751
> 
> Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!




I say it's one of those colors that it hurts to look at...it's so bright and beautiful! Enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## Springer

Your new bag is TDF!!! She is gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you were able to get the last one! I LOVE my violet flo and Clayton. I so wish they had not discontinued the color.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947751
> 
> Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!



Two very different colors, but both are pretty spectacular!  Enjoy them!  I know I like looking at the pictures!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Your new bag is TDF!!! She is gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you were able to get the last one! I LOVE my violet flo and Clayton. I so wish they had not discontinued the color.




Ooooh I didn't know you has the Clayton too ! 
I am so very happy with it , I was babying it so much all day today lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful Pcan. See you in group therapy. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say it's one of those colors that it hurts to look at...it's so bright and beautiful! Enjoy! [emoji7]




TB... LMBO!!! Check in is at 8 girlfriend.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... LMBO!!! Check in is at 8 girlfriend.




I'm there...but I get to bring all of my bags! Rotflmao [emoji23]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Feeling a little a "Natural" today and decided on Miss Clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since Natural is so sensitive, I wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> She hanging with me at work with a little QVC in the background. Now, this is what I call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702



Now that I think about it, this may be a good "buying deterrent".  I need to put a Dooney I love and own in front of the tv while QVC is on.  If I don't see anything I like better, don't buy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Now that I think about it, this may be a good "buying deterrent".  I need to put a Dooney I love and own in front of the tv while QVC is on.  If I don't see anything I like better, don't buy.




Yes!!! That's a great idea. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Now that I think about it, this may be a good "buying deterrent".  I need to put a Dooney I love and own in front of the tv while QVC is on.  If I don't see anything I like better, don't buy.




I love that idea!


----------



## tristaeliseh

It's raining on and off here so I'm using this AWL hobo bag today up til maybe Sunday when I change into a new bag for Easter  I had to use the bathroom lighting for this.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> It's raining on and off here so I'm using this AWL hobo bag today up til maybe Sunday when I change into a new bag for Easter  I had to use the bathroom lighting for this.


Great bag. It is pretty.

I love the AWL bags. They just have a wonderful look and feel. I have some and love them.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Great bag. It is pretty.
> 
> I love the AWL bags. They just have a wonderful look and feel. I have some and love them.


I have many of the AWL and I keep going back to them, there's something about them like you said!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I have many of the AWL and I keep going back to them, there's something about them like you said!


Maybe you can show photos on the vintage thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> It's raining on and off here so I'm using this AWL hobo bag today up til maybe Sunday when I change into a new bag for Easter  I had to use the bathroom lighting for this.




Great pick for a rainy day, or for any day for that matter. She's so cute!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Maybe you can show photos on the vintage thread.


I might do so! I have about 5 of them, I think


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Great pick for a rainy day, or for any day for that matter. She's so cute!


I think she's the second one that I found so she has a special place when I pull her out! I found it at a vintage store but I didn't have enough money on me so I came back the next day and she was still there waiting for me


----------



## MaryBel

Still carrying my dover shopper (since last Friday!) Love this bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Still carrying my dover shopper (since last Friday!) Love this bag!


Nice bag for spring and summer, pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Nice bag for spring and summer, pretty!




Thanks TM!


----------



## Springer

That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!




If you are talking about my shopper, thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tristaeliseh said:


> It's raining on and off here so I'm using this AWL hobo bag today up til maybe Sunday when I change into a new bag for Easter  I had to use the bathroom lighting for this.




Love this...
I love the AWL Dooneys...probably my favorites.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Still carrying my dover shopper (since last Friday!) Love this bag!


Too Cute! I love the colors!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I think she's the second one that I found so she has a special place when I pull her out! I found it at a vintage store but I didn't have enough money on me so I came back the next day and she was still there waiting for me




It was meant to be. [emoji4]


----------



## breezyme

When i tell my kids i'm going to the mall,first words out of their little big mouths,you have enough bags.did you ever?and my reply,you have enough toys!!!case closed.lmao


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Still carrying my dover shopper (since last Friday!) Love this bag!




I love it! It's so fun and the colors are so pretty together. [emoji7]


----------



## breezyme

pcantannedbty said:


> feeling a little a "natural" today and decided on miss clayton... This is my only pre-loved bag. Since natural is so sensitive, i wanted it already broken in even if it came with a few doable battle marks. I'm in love with her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> she hanging with me at work with a little qvc in the background. Now, this is what i call a productive day.  [emoji16]. I need help!! But that's another thread. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2947702


lol you too funny.love that bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

breezyme said:


> When i tell my kids i'm going to the mall,first words out of their little big mouths,you have enough bags.did you ever?and my reply,you have enough toys!!!case closed.lmao




Lol! I get these comments too, but mostly from DH.


----------



## immigratty

tristaeliseh said:


> It's raining on and off here so I'm using this AWL hobo bag today up til maybe Sunday when I change into a new bag for Easter  I had to use the bathroom lighting for this.



I love vintage Dooney, I don't have many, but when I see them, they are all still stunning and in impeccable condition. I would love to get them, but since I'm not as familiar with Vintage, so scared I will get a fake one 



MaryBel said:


> Still carrying my dover shopper (since last Friday!) Love this bag!



so springy


----------



## breezyme

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I get these comments too, but mostly from DH.[/QUOTEOMG MY DH IS THE WORST I CANT EVEN BROWSE IN THE MALL WITH HIM,I LEAVE HIS BUTT HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is this beauty:



I was on the Dooney site the other day and saw this in Navy. Be still my heart. Another for my wish list.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Too Cute! I love the colors!


 
Thank you!
I think the colors is what got me!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! It's so fun and the colors are so pretty together. [emoji7]


 
Thanks!
I agree. When I got it they also had a Shelby shopper and it was kind of the same colors but all more pinkish, like different kinds of pinks. It was pretty too but more subtle, so this one won. I like it has many colors so it will go with everything.


----------



## MaryBel

breezyme said:


> When i tell my kids i'm going to the mall,first words out of their little big mouths,you have enough bags.did you ever?and my reply,you have enough toys!!!case closed.lmao


 
I love your answer! 




Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I get these comments too, but mostly from DH.


 
Me too, also from DH! They don't understand!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> so springy




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is this beauty:
> View attachment 2949882
> 
> 
> I was on the Dooney site the other day and saw this in Navy. Be still my heart. Another for my wish list.




Love it! I too saw the navy one with the natural trim and my heart got extra happy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is this beauty:
> View attachment 2949882
> 
> 
> I was on the Dooney site the other day and saw this in Navy. Be still my heart. Another for my wish list.




Such a beautiful classy bag. I saw the blue one too. Beautiful! Good to see you NAC! [emoji4]


----------



## breezyme

marybel said:


> i love your answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, also from dh! They don't understand!





lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Out to shop a bit and lunch with hubby.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  classic satchel.  Hope you enjoyed lunch.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Out to shop a bit and lunch with hubby.


 
Perfect bag for a perfect date! I hope you had fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Out to shop a bit and lunch with hubby.




Twins!! Hope you had fun with the hubs.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Out to shop a bit and lunch with hubby.




Beautiful... Classic Dooney! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Out to shop a bit and lunch with hubby.



Classic beauty. I love the charm. I hope you had a nice lunch.


----------



## immigratty

It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  sharp!  I love the white Giovanna with brown trim.   I've never seen that color combo in that style and it's beautiful.  And yes,  the shoes are perfect with it too.


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado



Looks perfect!  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado




Beautiful pair IM! I love how they look together.  I'm like that too with shoes, but I'm starting to try to pay a little more attention to shoes with bags because it pulls an outfit together nicely. I hope you have a Happy Easter [emoji253]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado




Nice... Very nice!! It's the perfect match girlfriend and that bag...!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Yesterday I carried this lovely with me to my local yarn store for my first ever knitting lesson.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado


The shoes and bag are perfect together!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday I carried this lovely with me to my local yarn store for my first ever knitting lesson.
> View attachment 2952272


WOW, I love looking at that satchel in that color!!!! Gorgeous!

How was your knitting lesson?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday I carried this lovely with me to my local yarn store for my first ever knitting lesson.
> View attachment 2952272




Gorgeous!! I hope your knitting lesson went well and you had a good time. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## immigratty

Suzwhat said:


> Looks perfect!  Enjoy!



thanx so much



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pair IM! I love how they look together.  I'm like that too with shoes, but I'm starting to try to pay a little more attention to shoes with bags because it pulls an outfit together nicely. I hope you have a Happy Easter [emoji253]



yes it does, but MAN!! I can't...haha, I will be on the side of the road with a sign that says "will work for handbags/shoes" for real. I only stick to a couple brands for two reasons, I truly do like them and ECONOMICS!!  I have my "go to" brands, and pretend the others don't exist so I won't go crazy spending to "complete my collection" and omg...if I felt the way about shoes as I did handbags....no bueno! but yes, it does pull an outfit together, but I refuse to talk myself into a shoe fiend as well as a handbag fiend. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice... Very nice!! It's the perfect match girlfriend and that bag...!!!!



thanx girlfriend!! I couldn't



Trudysmom said:


> The shoes and bag are perfect together!



thx so much


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday I carried this lovely with me to my local yarn store for my first ever knitting lesson.



Oh gosh that bag is so beautifully vibrant! I would have been distracted during the knitting lesson.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went to lunch and to buy more flowers with hubby today. I sure love this color. 

Twoboyz, remember how I have been buying periwinkle tops? This is one of the new tops&#8230;. I LOVE periwinkle and it is usually so hard to find, but this year it is easier!


----------



## justeen

My new preloved Dooney I must post everywhere about  anyone know any information on this purse?


----------



## lovethatduck

trudysmom said:


> i went to lunch and to buy more flowers with hubby today. I sure love this color.
> 
> Twoboyz, remember how i have been buying periwinkle tops? This is one of the new tops. I love periwinkle and it is usually so hard to find, but this year it is easier!




&#128156;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! I hope your knitting lesson went well and you had a good time. [emoji5]&#65039;





Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh gosh that bag is so beautifully vibrant! I would have been distracted during the knitting lesson.



Thanks yall! I love the color of this bag. The knitting lesson went well. It's alot harder than the crochet I usually work with. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Today I switched into a new work bag. I don't carry it much as a daily
> handbag so I thought I'd give it a try as a work bag. It turns out my 14" Dell fits in it like a glove. Now I can get a lot more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2910614
> 
> View attachment 2910616


 I love this bag! So classy!



immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna Medium in Black


 How gorgeous! This bag could go from punk rock to opera in 0.3 sec.



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2918245
> 
> Small Flo in taupe today


 Twins! I love this bag!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying my Chestnut Clayton for the first time today... Wow, I can't believe I'm loving this color so much. It was never really a color that grabbed my eye at first glance. She was a little dry, so I conditioned her with Apple Brand and she's beautiful. I definitely see more bags in this color for me in the future.
> 
> View attachment 2925702
> 
> View attachment 2925703


 The color just reminds me of the most delicious piece of milk chocolate!


----------



## Nebo

daisylily said:


> Red Pebble Leather Logo Lock bag!


The bag is fine, you are gorgeous, woman! Wow on the hair!  I love the pop of red with your dress.



Trudysmom said:


> Wore my two pocket satchel today.


Crimson? Twins, if it is!


Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947751
> 
> Breaking in my small satchel in Violet ! I had seen plenty of Violet pix but it didn't prepare me for how much I was gonna love this bag !!


 How gorgeous! I love this colors, seems to go with everything!


immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Large Giovanna, and these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag. I'm not generally a "shoe girl" [praises be to GOD] and stick with the "basics" [brown, black, gray, etc. that are "cute enough"] but these, I couldn't pass [the fact that they were only $15 also helped tremendously], I was like omg this is an EXACT match. So this is the only instance where I purchased shoes to exactly match my bag. anyway, without further ado


 Perfect match! 



justeen said:


> My new preloved Dooney I must post everywhere about  anyone know any information on this purse?


 Wow, such an interesting bag! Very cool!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> The bag is fine, you are gorgeous, woman! Wow on the hair!  I love the pop of red with your dress.
> 
> 
> Crimson? Twins, if it is!
> 
> How gorgeous! I love this colors, seems to go with everything!
> Perfect match!
> 
> Wow, such an interesting bag! Very cool!


Yes, my two pocket satchel is crimson.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, my two pocket satchel is crimson.



I love it. Every time I wear it, it just reminds me I should own at least one more in a different color,lol. Crimson in this style is so fitting!


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> How gorgeous! This bag could go from punk rock to opera in 0.3 sec.



Yes, that's why I love the Alto collection so!



Nebo said:


> Perfect match!



thx. i was so excited!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Last night I carried my Navy small Russell to a weekly night out with friends.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Last night I carried my Navy small Russell to a weekly night out with friends.
> 
> View attachment 2954106




Love it... The charm is so cute. Hope you had fun! [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuchsia Satchel is getting the love today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Carrying Miss Stanwich in Marine...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch and to buy more flowers with hubby today. I sure love this color.
> So pretty! Almost all your photos have a floral theme...love it!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it... The charm is so cute. Hope you had fun! [emoji2]



Thanks! I did. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuchsia Satchel is getting the love today.



Wowz! Gorgeous!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Stanwich in Marine...



Love the Dooney Marine color. Lookin' great as usual!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bags and outfits ladies!


----------



## Scooch

Yep.....still!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love this bag! So classy!
> 
> How gorgeous! This bag could go from punk rock to opera in 0.3 sec.
> 
> Twins! I love this bag!
> 
> 
> The color just reminds me of the most delicious piece of milk chocolate!



Thanks Nebo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I went to lunch and to buy more flowers with hubby today. I sure love this color.
> 
> Twoboyz, remember how I have been buying periwinkle tops? This is one of the new tops. I LOVE periwinkle and it is usually so hard to find, but this year it is easier!



I love your top! It looks great with the bag.  Beautiful print too.


----------



## Twoboyz

justeen said:


> My new preloved Dooney I must post everywhere about  anyone know any information on this purse?



Oh wow! That's really cute.  It almost looks like an American West handbag I used to have in the Pony pattern.  I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that bag as I'm only a couple years into this obsession.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Scooch said:


> Yep.....still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954760




It's because it's so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Last night I carried my Navy small Russell to a weekly night out with friends.
> 
> Love it G! Weekly night out with friends?  I'm jelly...
> 
> View attachment 2954106





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuchsia Satchel is getting the love today.
> View attachment 2954150
> 
> View attachment 2954151
> 
> View attachment 2954152



Such a cute color and the style looks really cute on you too.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Carrying Miss Stanwich in Marine...
> View attachment 2954165



Love me some Stanwich and that color with the brown is TDF!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Yep.....still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954760



Such a pretty happy tote!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Yep.....still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954760




How are you liking how she carries? Comfy?


----------



## Suzwhat

Gabriella Chevron satchel in Taupe.  Got it from ILD.  I really like this bag, standup handles and all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Gabriella Chevron satchel in Taupe.  Got it from ILD.  I really like this bag, standup handles and all.




This is beautiful!!! Love the color combo. So the handles don't bother you? That's my only down fall. I tried it on at the outlet but you really can't get a feel for it in the store. I was also looking at the tote in this combo


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Gabriella Chevron satchel in Taupe.  Got it from ILD.  I really like this bag, standup handles and all.




This is pretty cool! Nice photo.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!

Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.


----------



## justeen

Glitter_pixie said:


> The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!
> 
> Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.
> 
> View attachment 2955284



Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## eesha

Good morning!

Has anyone seen the Dooney florentine satchel in sunflower in person?  I've heard that it's anywhere from a dull yellow to neon yellow.  Think I may need a new summer bag, but I surely don't want to carry something that is neon.  Thoughts?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!
> 
> Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.
> 
> View attachment 2955284




Sooo beautiful... Love the puff ball. Perfect for this bag.


----------



## Nebo

[MENTION][/MENTION]





eesha said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Has anyone seen the Dooney florentine satchel in sunflower in person?  I've heard that it's anywhere from a dull yellow to neon yellow.  Think I may need a new summer bag, but I surely don't want to carry something that is neon.  Thoughts?



Did they reintroduced the color? If you are talking about the old color, I would say it is not neon, it is very close to the palomino that Dooney does in pebbled  leather.  A very beautiful yellow that you can wear with a lot.There are no sunflower colored flos in the warehouse/ outlets, but.. I remember somebody saw one at QVC outlet store and they would ship it to you. The ones on ebay are overpriced. There is a video on yt from a user that is reviewing a large flo in sunflower. Sorry that I dont have any links for you.


----------



## eesha

Nebo said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> Did they reintroduced the color? If you are talking about the old color, I would say it is not neon, it is very close to the palomino that Dooney does in pebbled  leather.  A very beautiful yellow that you can wear with a lot.There are no sunflower colored flos in the warehouse/ outlets, but.. I remember somebody saw one at QVC outlet store and they would ship it to you. The ones on ebay are overpriced. There is a video on yt from a user that is reviewing a large flo in sunflower. Sorry that I dont have any links for you.


Thanks Nebo.  They have it on QVC right now.  It's the small florentine satchel.  Looks pretty in sunflower but I did see the YT video and hers looks almost lemon colored.  On the QVC Q&A part, someone says it is more neon and another say it is a true deep yellow.  I didn't know there was a QVC outlet store -where can I find that?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

justeen said:


> Soooo beautiful!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful... Love the puff ball. Perfect for this bag.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Gabriella Chevron satchel in Taupe.  Got it from ILD.  I really like this bag, standup handles and all.




I love this color combo! I tried this bag and the tote in at the outlet and both were really cute. The satchel is a bit big for me and I don't need another tote so I passed. I still live the color combo and was thinking of maybe an accessory. The standup handles wouldn't bother me I don't think because I think as with anything you get used to them. [emoji4]


Glitter_pixie said:


> The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!
> 
> Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.
> 
> View attachment 2955284



So rich looking! Love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

Scooch said:


> Yep.....still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954760



No wonder, it is very beautiful!



PcanTannedBty said:


> This is beautiful!!! Love the color combo. So the handles don't bother you? That's my only down fall. I tried it on at the outlet but you really can't get a feel for it in the store. I was also looking at the tote in this combo



Thank you PTB!  They don't bother me.  This is mostly a handle-carry or cross body bag for me.  Strap is so long almost has to be cross body.  I really like the color.



Glitter_pixie said:


> This is pretty cool! Nice photo.



Thanks GP!



Glitter_pixie said:


> The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!
> 
> Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.
> 
> View attachment 2955284



This bag is simply stunning!



Twoboyz said:


> I love this color combo! I tried this bag and the tote in at the outlet and both were really cute. The satchel is a bit big for me and I don't need another tote so I passed. I still live the color combo and was thinking of maybe an accessory. The standup handles wouldn't bother me I don't think because I think as with anything you get used to them. [emoji4]
> !



Thank you TB!  I can never have too many satchels, apparently.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> So rich looking! Love it!







Suzwhat said:


> This bag is simply stunning!




Thanks! It's def a favorite Dooney of mine.


----------



## Nebo

eesha said:


> Thanks Nebo.  They have it on QVC right now.  It's the small florentine satchel.  Looks pretty in sunflower but I did see the YT video and hers looks almost lemon colored.  On the QVC Q&A part, someone says it is more neon and another say it is a true deep yellow.  I didn't know there was a QVC outlet store -where can I find that?


 Oh, I see it now. Isnt it pretty?! Its on easy pay now, that might be a good option. 

Keep in mind that the color on some flos change as they patina/ grow old. That might be a reason why some are lighter and some are darker. I still wouldnt call this color neonish.  Try googling the outlet address/ number, I really dont know it. It also might happen that since they reintroduced the color,  it is no longer on sale at the outlet. I would still try to check. Good luck!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't remember who wanted it, but the Qvc outlet in Frazier PA has the sunflower small satchel.  I think it was $208 and 35% off.  The manager said she ships



Here is the original post. Just google the store for the phone number. This post is from September 2014.


----------



## eesha

Thanks Nebo!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Gray Bristol today.


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> How are you liking how she carries? Comfy?


it carries so nice and comfortable! I carry alot everyday to work and it fits everything and the double straps make it easy for me to get into it while I'm still wearing it. The straps are the best part, nice and long, I can put it on my shoulder in one move (passes the elbow test).


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Gray Bristol today.
> View attachment 2956274
> 
> View attachment 2956276



Love it! I love the gray with the red edging. Have a great day.


----------



## Nebo

Finally moved out of Duxbury Brahmin in to canvas Bailey. Love this bag for casual or rainy days!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Gray Bristol today.
> View attachment 2956274
> 
> View attachment 2956276


That is a beautiful satchel. I love the style. Love the buckles and of course, the tassels. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Finally moved out of Duxbury Brahmin in to canvas Bailey. Love this bag for casual or rainy days!


Very nice bag.  Have a great day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Finally moved out of Duxbury Brahmin in to canvas Bailey. Love this bag for casual or rainy days!




I love the Bailey on you! It looks great! Very cute bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.



I love structured bags! It looks great with your top.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Gray Bristol today.



Beautiful! Is this Flo leather?





Nebo said:


> Finally moved out of Duxbury Brahmin in to canvas Bailey. Love this bag for casual or rainy days!




Nice photo! The canvas Bailey is such an easy bag to wear!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.




Another beauty! Ever so often, it's wonderful to wear a structured bag,


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*  love that grey Bristol.  Very sharp.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.




OMG... This was my very first Dooney over 23 years ago. I loooved it. 

Love it on you. She's beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.



Gorgeous bag T! I love the colors together. You look great.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!  Going with this cutie today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Yep.....still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954760




So pretty!  Love the colors on this one.



Suzwhat said:


> Gabriella Chevron satchel in Taupe.  Got it from ILD.  I really like this bag, standup handles and all.




Another pretty chevron!  Love the taupe!



Glitter_pixie said:


> The weather here today in PA is well...duck weather!
> 
> Carrying my Sutton Hampshire today.
> 
> View attachment 2955284


 
Pretty!  I love my satchel in this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> *Such a cute color and the style looks really cute on you too.  *
> Love me some Stanwich and that color with the brown is TDF!


 
Thank you TB!!  I loved this one so much I didn't even wait for clearance, but I did catch a 25% off sale on her at Belk.  Which is the same percentage they put on Dooneys for clearance - I just realized that.  Cool!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! I love the gray with the red edging. Have a great day.




Thank you!!  I hope you had a great day as well!  I love the red edging as well - it's a nice detail. 



Nebo said:


> Finally moved out of Duxbury Brahmin in to canvas Bailey. Love this bag for casual or rainy days!




Love!  She looks great on you.



Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful satchel. I love the style. Love the buckles and of course, the tassels. Beautiful bag!


 
Thank you!!  Me too!  I love the buckles and tassles, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my vintage doctor's satchel today. I love this bag. I really like how the bottom of the bag is hard and it keeps the shape so well.




So pretty!  Love this bag - looks great on you too!





Glitter_pixie said:


> *Beautiful! Is this Flo leather?*
> 
> Nice photo! The canvas Bailey is such an easy bag to wear!
> 
> Another beauty! Ever so often, it's wonderful to wear a structured bag,




Thanks GP!  Yes, it is Flo leather.  I need to get some more apple conditioner and treat her again.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*  love that grey Bristol.  Very sharp.


 
Thank you, LJ!  I love the grey as well.  And I love that she was a clearance score at Dillards, lol.


----------



## Suzwhat

Nylon large pocket satchel in green.  With cute (to me) keychain fob.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Going with this cutie today.
> View attachment 2957484




That's a TGIF kinda bag!! So cute! Happy Friday! [emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in green.  With cute (to me) keychain fob.




Pretty spring green bag! The elephant charm is adorable! [emoji172]


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!  Going with this cutie today.
> View attachment 2957484



Great bag!



Twoboyz said:


> Pretty spring green bag! The elephant charm is adorable! [emoji172]



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

My always practical teardrop hobo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958092




Such a beautiful shaped bag... And love the classic colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2958092


Pretty bag, I don't think I have seen it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.
> 
> View attachment 2958097


A beautiful bag and color!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.
> 
> View attachment 2958097


We were bag twins today.  I carried my ivy Clayton also.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958092




Beautiful! I have never seen this one before. I love the shape and the colors. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.
> 
> View attachment 2958097




Gorgeous! I love Miss Ivy. [emoji4] have a good weekend. [emoji1]


----------



## Suzwhat

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2958092



I've never seen this style either (I was on a very long Dooney break).  I see I missed a lot!  Very cool bag.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.
> 
> View attachment 2958097



This. Is. Beautiful.  WOW!


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2958092



I love this bag. I wanted this in the zebra pattern with the red trim, or just black and white, but like with so many other bags i waited too long, now I can't find it anywhere. Amazing bag, this shape is LOOOOOOVE



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.
> 
> View attachment 2958097



Oh Clayton how I love thee, and I LOVE this color too. Not a green girl, but when DH brought it home it was love at first sight! I really have to restrain myself to not have a Clayton in every color. But I SO feel like I need to get one in black and navy [or is it marine...whatever name, the dark blue color] this is one of my all time fave bags


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Nylon large pocket satchel in green.  With cute (to me) keychain fob.




Oh that's a sweet elephant charm. Goes great with that gorgeous green!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

carterazo said:


> My always practical teardrop hobo.




I've not seen this style before. Is that patent leather? Looks like a great summer bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sitting outside at the nail shop waiting for my daughter with Miss Clayton (Ivy)... I haven't carried her in months.




Another beauty! How many Clayton bags do you have? Have you done a Clayton Family photo yet?


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh that's a sweet elephant charm. Goes great with that gorgeous green!



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> I love this bag. I wanted this in the zebra pattern with the red trim, or just black and white, but like with so many other bags i waited too long, now I can't find it anywhere. Amazing bag, this shape is LOOOOOOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Clayton how I love thee too and I LOVE this color too. Not a green girl, but when DH brought it home it was love at first sight! I really have to restrain myself to not have a Clayton in every color. But I SO feel like I need to get one in black and navy [or is it marine...whatever name, the dark blue color] this is one of my all time fave bags




lol... Oh how I love thee too! And yes, the Marine and black is gorg. Who says you can't have one in every color??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Another beauty! How many Clayton bags do you have? Have you done a Clayton Family photo yet?




Thank you GF!! I have 5. No, I haven't done a family photo but that's a great idea. I'll work on that.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!


----------



## Trudysmom

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!


A very pretty color!


----------



## Suzwhat

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!



Very pretty!  I really like thus bag.  I've only had it a few weeks (another color).  I'm resisting getting another.


----------



## TaterTots

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!


 
The Mint color is amazing on the Logo Lock.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  that's how I feel about the Bristol.  I want it in every color. 

  And before that,  it was the Dillen original satchel.  I collected that in black, navy, red, sky blue, lavender, 2 shades of pink, aqua, and Bordeaux.  I think that's all.



  I love the Clayton also,  but I find it too heavy for me.  But it's a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF!! I have 5. No, I haven't done a family photo but that's a great idea. I'll work on that.


I would love to see that photo PTB!

I have the Clayton in the Denim Blue and it is very pretty. I have not used it yet. I just like to pull it out and stare at it. I will take it out for a spin soon. I had wondered how different Denim was from the Ocean Blue. I actually spied an ivy bag that I am considering but not sure if another will win my heart.
A retail therapy visit will happen very soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Yankee:*  in the Florentine line the denim blue has a drop more teal in it than the Ocean blue. .. if you look at them side by side.   If they are not side by side,  the colors are nearly identical.  I should add that the Ocean Blue is not consistent from bag to bag.... some are brighter and more saturated color than others.


----------



## Twoboyz

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!




OMG that is a gorgeous picture! I love the outdoor shots. What a gorgeous backdrop! That color is so beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933




Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

My large hobo in black leather


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## uhpharm01

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933



That's is so pretty


----------



## TaterTots

uhpharm01 said:


> That's is so pretty




Thank you uhpharm01


----------



## FlorentineQuack

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!



So springy and beautiful!


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> lol... Oh how I love thee too! And yes, the Marine and black is gorg. Who says you can't have one in every color??



man...I so want to. I just try to not do more than 2-3 in one bag, because there are so many different bags in different colors I want, scared I'm going to have to remove all of my furniture and just sit and sleep on bags lol




TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933



I love this color. I haven't jumped in and gotten anything this color. But next flo purchase will be this or that pinky / salmony looking color


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful shaped bag... And love the classic colors.





Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag, I don't think I have seen it.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I have never seen this one before. I love the shape and the colors. [emoji4]





Suzwhat said:


> I've never seen this style either (I was on a very long Dooney break).  I see I missed a lot!  Very cool bag.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Is. Beautiful.  WOW!





immigratty said:


> I love this bag. I wanted this in the zebra pattern with the red trim, or just black and white, but like with so many other bags i waited too long, now I can't find it anywhere. Amazing bag, this shape is LOOOOOOVE





Glitter_pixie said:


> I've not seen this style before. Is that patent leather? Looks like a great summer bag.



Thanks, ladies! This is a really great bag- I really love the shape.  It is several years old and I don't take it out very often because she's a bit heavy. *Pixie*, it is Dooney's fabulous pebbled leather- not sure that it is the all weather leather, but it is very close.


----------



## carterazo

3DoxieMama said:


> Mint Logo Lock.  I just love to look at it!





TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933



Stunning colors, ladies!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> man...I so want to. I just try to not do more than 2-3 in one bag, because there are so many different bags in different colors I want, scared I'm going to have to remove all of my furniture and just sit and sleep on bags lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color. I haven't jumped in and gotten anything this color. But next flo purchase will be this or that pinky / salmony looking color




I love the Salmon as well but this Fuschia color stole my heart and I just had to have it. So bright and rich looking.


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Stunning colors, ladies!




Thank you carterazo.


----------



## breezyme

i love them all gals


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> I love the Salmon as well but this Fuschia color stole my heart and I just had to have it. So bright and rich looking.



this is definitely a "pop"  bag. It'll make your whole outfit pop. lol


----------



## debssx3

TaterTots said:


> Wearing this beautiful girl on this Spring day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958933




I love her!! Perfect for spring!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's mine in front of the artsy empreinte that Im thinking about buying very soon


----------



## Twoboyz

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mine in front of the artsy empreinte that Im thinking about buying very soon




That's such a cute little bag. I always look at these in eBay because they are at great prices and I love, love, love the strap on them. The Artsy is gorgeous too. [emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> this is definitely a "pop"  bag. It'll make your whole outfit pop. lol




Yes she is! LOL!! And does


----------



## TaterTots

debssx3 said:


> I love her!! Perfect for spring!!




Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mine in front of the artsy empreinte that Im thinking about buying very soon


I love both of you handbags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.


----------



## cristinaharn

i like it so. thanks!
______________________
list building​


----------



## TaterTots

Plum Shelby Shopper has come out to play today!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 2960644
> 
> View attachment 2960646
> 
> View attachment 2960648




Gorgeous as always NAC!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 2960644
> 
> View attachment 2960646
> 
> View attachment 2960648


What a gorgeous bag. Close ups on the straps and tassels are always so nice. Great photos. Have a good week.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Plum Shelby Shopper has come out to play today!!
> View attachment 2960791


I love that color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 2960644
> 
> View attachment 2960646
> 
> View attachment 2960648




That should be Aqua pebbled satchel, not have old satchel. Autocorrect strikes again.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I love that color!




Me too. She's my perfect Purple colored bag. And the trim is perfection with it.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That should be Aqua pebbled satchel, not have old satchel. Autocorrect strikes again.




Autocorrect is a total stinker!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 2960644
> 
> View attachment 2960646
> 
> View attachment 2960648



Beautiful.  So springy and colorful.  Stay dry.


----------



## MaryBel

So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!


I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday




LOVE LOVE LOVE MB!!!  The stripes are just gorgeous on the Zip Zip.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 2960644
> 
> View attachment 2960646
> 
> View attachment 2960648




That is such a striking color! It really pops your outfit. Gorgeous with your top. I hope the weather dries up a bit for you.  Lol...autocorrect.!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday




So cute! Such a fun little bag and wallet. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Plum Shelby Shopper has come out to play today!!
> View attachment 2960791




Love Shelby! The plum is gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! Such a fun little bag and wallet. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF!
I'm really loving this bag! It goes with everything!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Love Shelby! The plum is gorgeous. [emoji4]




Thanks T!  I love her...


----------



## uhpharm01

Twoboyz said:


> That's such a cute little bag. I always look at these in eBay because they are at great prices and I love, love, love the strap on them. The Artsy is gorgeous too. [emoji7]



Thanks twoboyz!! I just love little Dooney. I need spare. Lol. So I'm be looking on eBay. I'm in love with the Artsy!&#128525;


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful, summery bags! Chase the rain awaaay


----------



## TaterTots

UUuuuggggg!!!!!  The rain is coming down this morning and they are giving it for most of the day.  I'm putting Shelby back up not taking any chances.  Think I'll pull out a coated canvas bag for today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Another nasty rainy day so still in pebbled leather. Caramel Zip Zip Satchel with a little bling from Mister Crabby.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday




This is such a beautiful bag!! Nice sample bag.


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday


I am so in love with this bag!! Where did you get it?!?


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> I am so in love with this bag!! Where did you get it?!?


 
I got it at the outlet. It was a sample they had.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another nasty rainy day so still in pebbled leather. Caramel Zip Zip Satchel with a little bling from Mister Crabby.
> 
> View attachment 2961748
> 
> View attachment 2961749
> 
> View attachment 2961750
> 
> View attachment 2961751




Cute charm NAC! And there is nothing like a great Zip Zip.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's mine in front of the artsy empreinte that Im thinking about buying very soon



Ah love your Dooney! Which model is that?


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ah love your Dooney! Which model is that?


Thanks&#128522; it's called the large hobo


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with aqua have old satchel. It's going to be a wet week, so it looks like I will have to choose bags accordingly.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another nasty rainy day so still in pebbled leather. Caramel Zip Zip Satchel with a little bling from Mister Crabby.



*NAC*: You're def rockin the satchels this week. Love Mr. Crabby. 



TaterTots said:


> Plum Shelby Shopper has come out to play today!!



Pretty plum! Liking the rock on your finger, too! 



MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday



That bag made me think of sunny days at the shore! Awww, so fine!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC*: You're def rockin the satchels this week. Love Mr. Crabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty plum! Liking the rock on your finger, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bag made me think of sunny days at the shore! Awww, so fine!




LOL!! Thanks


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That bag made me think of sunny days at the shore! Awww, so fine!




I agree! Can't wait for the rain to be over. 
My son wanted to go to the beach even with the rain...Hopefully the weather will cooperate in the weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another nasty rainy day so still in pebbled leather. Caramel Zip Zip Satchel with a little bling from Mister Crabby.
> 
> View attachment 2961748
> 
> View attachment 2961749
> 
> View attachment 2961750
> 
> View attachment 2961751




Great bag to cheer you up on a rainy day. Love little Mr Crabby [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> UUuuuggggg!!!!!  The rain is coming down this morning and they are giving it for most of the day.  I'm putting Shelby back up not taking any chances.  Think I'll pull out a coated canvas bag for today.




Bummer! I hope it clears up soon so you can get Shelby out again. Maybe when it stops you'll have some of these. [emoji255]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Bummer! I hope it clears up soon so you can get Shelby out again. Maybe when it stops you'll have some of these. [emoji255]




It finally stopped this evening. I didn't end up having to go out today as I thought I was going to so Shelby is still loaded up. BUT!! It's looking like there could be the possibility that my Jade Patent Leather Satchel might be delivered tomorrow and if so I will by moving straight into her since my Zip Zip from Saturday still hasn't shipped yet. And YES PLEASE to all the gorgeous Tulips and flowers of Spring, I'll take all of them that I can get BLOOM BABY BLOOM!! LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> It finally stopped this evening. I didn't end up having to go out today as I thought I was going to so Shelby is still loaded up. BUT!! It's looking like there could be the possibility that my Jade Patent Leather Satchel might be delivered tomorrow and if so I will by moving straight into her since my Zip Zip from Saturday still hasn't shipped yet. And YES PLEASE to all the gorgeous Tulips and flowers of Spring, I'll take all of them that I can get BLOOM BABY BLOOM!! LOL!




Yay! I can't wait to see it!  Just to let you know, they have this patent leather bag in as is now in all the colors on 3 easy pay.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see it!  Just to let you know, they have this patent leather bag in as is now in all the colors on 3 easy pay.




WOW! Of course they would now...


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> WOW! Of course they would now...




I know isn't that how it always happens....


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I know isn't that how it always happens....




Well let's hope they stick around. If I love my Jade "like I'm thinking I will" if I go for another color it might not hurt to go with an "As Is" for that extra discount.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I switched from my Coach 'Anderson' zip bag to this vintage D&B drawstring  I've always loved this bag since I found it on the floor at a Goodwill.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I switched from my Coach 'Anderson' zip bag to this vintage D&B drawstring  I've always loved this bag since I found it on the floor at a Goodwill.


Great vintage bag. I love vintage!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I switched from my Coach 'Anderson' zip bag to this vintage D&B drawstring  I've always loved this bag since I found it on the floor at a Goodwill.




So cute and classic Dooney colors. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280


So pretty, is it fushia or pink?


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty, is it fushia or pink?




Thanks T! Sorry I should have posted that. It's the violet Kingston. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! Sorry I should have posted that. It's the violet Kingston. [emoji4]


So pretty.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280


Beautiful color. I set out today to order the Kingston, but they are not shippable in natural. The drawstring finally was so I still got my natural bag )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280




Sooo beautiful TB!!! I get love eyes every time I see this color. Glad to hear the suns out in your neck...


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty.




Thanks T [emoji4]



Nebo said:


> Beautiful color. I set out today to order the Kingston, but they are not shippable in natural. The drawstring finally was so I still got my natural bag )




Yay!! I can't wait to see it. I bet it's gorgeous. Everything in natural is [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful TB!!! I get love eyes every time I see this color. Glad to hear the suns out in your neck...




Thanks Pcan! I'm loving the spring so far. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> I switched from my Coach 'Anderson' zip bag to this vintage D&B drawstring  I've always loved this bag since I found it on the floor at a Goodwill.




Amazing Vintage bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280




There is nothing like that color!  That pop of color is like having sunshine on your arm.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> There is nothing like that color!  That pop of color is like having sunshine on your arm.




Thanks T! That's exactly what it feels like. It's just so fun.  [emoji4]


----------



## OllieO

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280




So pretty!  Can't wait to use mine!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Great vintage bag. I love vintage!


I  keep going back to them!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and classic Dooney colors. [emoji4]


As much as I see their newer stuff on QVC and I see those exact colors as the drawstring,  it makes  me happy ha.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280


I love that color.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover


They are available now at Dooney.com


http://www.dooney.com/search?q=quadretto


----------



## tristaeliseh

TaterTots said:


> Amazing Vintage bag!


It's a beauty! It's the bag that kinda got me into their vintage pieces. It started it all!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover
> 
> 
> They are available now at Dooney.com
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=quadretto


 
This is gorgeous!  That's a Spring Summer bag for sure.  Just looking at it makes me happy.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover
> 
> 
> They are available now at Dooney.com
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=quadretto


Nice bag for summer.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover
> 
> 
> They are available now at Dooney.com
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=quadretto



I just took a peek at the drawstring. Oh, my!  Love it, love  it, love it!

Can't wait for it to show up on QVC's easy pay.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover
> 
> 
> They are available now at Dooney.com




The CQ Dover is adorable! Love the pastel colors against the leather. Seems very warm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF, everyone!  Going with this beauty today.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF, everyone!  Going with this beauty today.
> View attachment 2965056
> 
> View attachment 2965061



Beautiful! I think this might be the only siggy I would love to own. What is the style name on this beauty?


----------



## Nebo

Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF, everyone!  Going with this beauty today.
> View attachment 2965056
> 
> View attachment 2965061


 
I just love everything about this bag NAC...


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!


 
Love it Nebo!!  And you look super cute today!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!



Love that color too Nebo! I am currently using mine in Navy. Third time out.
I always love the white and black combo though.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous as always NAC!!


How sweet!  Thank you so much!





Trudysmom said:


> What a gorgeous bag. Close ups on the straps and tassels are always so nice. Great photos. Have a good week.


I always appreciate close up photos myself, so I try to remember to include those in my posts.  I love this bag - anything in the blue/teal/aqua/turquoise color family has my heart. 



TaterTots said:


> Autocorrect is a total stinker!!


LOL, it is really!  Especially when I go too fast and don't proof before I post from my phone.  



FlorentineQuack said:


> Beautiful.  So springy and colorful.  Stay dry.


Thanks!  That's what I thought too.  Such a cheerful color. 



Twoboyz said:


> That is such a striking color! It really pops your outfit. Gorgeous with your top. I hope the weather dries up a bit for you.  Lol...autocorrect.!


Thank you!  I don't usually go matchy matchy with bag and outfit, but this outfit just called for this bag, lol.  Unfortunately, this whole week has been rainy off and on.  I want to carry some of my newer bags, but they aren't suitable for rainy weather.  C'mon sunshine!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Plum Shelby Shopper has come out to play today!!
> View attachment 2960791


I just love the color of this bag.  So pretty!





MaryBel said:


> So many gorgeous bags! Awesome choices ladies!
> 
> 
> I've been carrying my stripe zip zip since Saturday


Girl!  You are killing me with this bag!  So gorgeous!!  Is the trim black or navy?  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Cute charm NAC! And there is nothing like a great Zip Zip.


Thanks!  I agree - my collection of zip zips keeps growing and growing, lol. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC*: You're def rockin the satchels this week. Love Mr. Crabby.
> 
> Pretty plum! Liking the rock on your finger, too!
> That bag made me think of sunny days at the shore! Awww, so fine!




Thanks!  I think Mister Crabby is one of the few Coach fobs I may have paid FP for.  I just had to have him.  And since the selection of good fobs from Coach lately has been lacking, I'm so glad I got the fobs I wanted when I did.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Great bag to cheer you up on a rainy day. Love little Mr Crabby [emoji4]


I agree.  I really like the pebbled leather in caramel.  And Mr. Crabby always makes me smile.



Nebo said:


> Beautiful! I think this might be the only siggy I would love to own. What is the style name on this beauty?


Thanks, Nebo!  This is the Sullivan Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.  I got her from QVC during a recent Easy Pay promotion.  I saw this same bag in Navy on the Dooney site and immediately fell in love.  Hopefully I will be able to find one on clearance or sale one day. 




TaterTots said:


> I just love everything about this bag NAC...


Me too!  I love the dark brown bag with the dark brown trim.  Just makes me happy, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> I switched from my Coach 'Anderson' zip bag to this vintage D&B drawstring  I've always loved this bag since I found it on the floor at a Goodwill.


 What an awesome Goodwill find!  I love how well you can see the texture of the leather.  So pretty!




Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> View attachment 2963280




So pretty!  Love!





MaryBel said:


> I'm back into my Dover tote, which I finally know her official name: Claremont Quadretto Dover
> 
> 
> They are available now at Dooney.com
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=quadretto[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh my, be still my heart!  What a cheerful, bag!  Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Miss Chelsea!  She looks great on you.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!


 
Love Miss Chelsea in white!
And your outfit too! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!




Chelsea is such a great bag... She looks great with your outfit. Glad you are enjoying her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.




Sooo cute!!! Love your outfit. The bag goes perfect with her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.


L-O-V-E it! Beautiful color and what a great accent to your ensemble.
I think I need to get a bag in this color. Oh yes indeed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.




I love everything about this! So pretty!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you , my lovelies! You make a woman feel good
Trudysmom, I love the bag and the outfit. I wish they would do more fun colors in this bag model.


----------



## oldbaglover

The Chelsea in white with black trim is beautiful. I have been eyeing it on I Love Dooney at 149.00.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF, everyone!  Going with this beauty today.
> View attachment 2965056
> 
> View attachment 2965061




Happy Friday! Beautiful bag choice [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!




You look darling...darling [emoji4] love the contrast in that big bright and beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.




Love your whole outfit. Lols great with that gorgeous bag! Hope you had a nice lunch [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Thank you , my lovelies! You make a woman feel good
> Trudysmom, I love the bag and the outfit. I wish they would do more fun colors in this bag model.


I have four nice colors. I may get more, ha. I also have the pretty pocket clutch.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I have four nice colors. I may get more, ha. I also have the pretty pocket clutch.


Beautiful collection and love the scarves as well! Kc


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Beautiful color. I set out today to order the Kingston, but they are not shippable in natural. The drawstring finally was so I still got my natural bag )



Yeah, I tried getting a Kingston in white...not shippable.  Which drawstring is shippable?  Is it florentine?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Miss Chelsea is finally out. This is her second time out in the world. Love this bag!



2 cute! I love polka dots in any color.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yeah, I tried getting a Kingston in white...not shippable.  Which drawstring is shippable?  Is it florentine?



Yes. Flo drawstring is an older style, but it wasnt shippable until now. They have natural, t moro and black in DE. Other color it comes in is red, some stores might have it. Nobody has the oyster anymore, which is a beautiful off white. PTB has it,  we can only faint every time she takes it out


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Yes. Flo drawstring is an older style, but it wasnt shippable until now. They have natural, t moro and black in DE. Other color it comes in is red, some stores might have it. Nobody has the oyster anymore, which is a beautiful off white. PTB has it,  we can only faint every time she takes it out



Thanks for the tip. Calling now, hope tmoro is shippable!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Black and white handbags are so sharp.  Love your Chelsea, *Nebo.*


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks for the tip. Calling now, hope tmoro is shippable!  Enjoy your new bag!



Did you get it? I loveee t moro!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Did you get it? I loveee t moro!



Yes ma'am....brown t'moro and natural!!!! I already have a black one in this style that I picked up from Marshalls. This one has the leather key keeper. Hopefully my new bags will also. (Fingers crossed ).  Ive been on the hunt for additional colors in this style for awhile. Thankyou very very very much for the tip. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yes ma'am....brown t'moro and natural!!!! I already have a black one in this style that I picked up from Marshalls. This one has the leather key keeper. Hopefully my new bags will also. (Fingers crossed ).  Ive been on the hunt for additional colors in this style for awhile. Thankyou very very very much for the tip. Enjoy your new bag.



Awesome! Wow, you almost have all of them, lol. You must really love the style! Did they sent you pictures? If so, I would love to see the t moro.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Awesome! Wow, you almost have all of them, lol. You must really love the style! Did they sent you pictures? If so, I would love to see the t moro.



I didn't think to ask for a picture and they didnt volunteer either. Hopefully they are in good shape. My black bag is my favorite florentine.  Very comfy and roomy. You are going to love it! I may call and get the red tomorrow.  Wasn't thinking when I called earlier....darn.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Awesome! Wow, you almost have all of them, lol. You must really love the style! Did they sent you pictures? If so, I would love to see the t moro.



I haven't mastered the art of uploading picks to TPF. I usually do videos on YouTube every now and then. I will try to do an unboxing when they arrive. Ive just been so busy lately.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> I didn't think to ask for a picture and they didnt volunteer either. Hopefully they are in good shape. My black bag is my favorite florentine.  Very comfy and roomy. You are going to love it! I may call and get the red tomorrow.  Wasn't thinking when I called earlier....darn.


When you call, ask if they have more then one in red, and let me know, pretty pls. It should be in some other store, Im sure.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> When you call, ask if they have more then one in red, and let me know, pretty pls. It should be in some other store, Im sure.



Yes ma'am I sure will. Anything 4 a fellow Dooneynista!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch, then bought more flowers.




Well hello there! One of my favorite Dooney styles! Looking soooo pretty!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> When you call, ask if they have more then one in red, and let me know, pretty pls. It should be in some other store, Im sure.



Bummer....no red anywhere


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Bummer....no red anywhere



Oh well. At least you got all the others))


----------



## Trudysmom

Which red bag are you looking for?


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I have four nice colors. I may get more, ha. I also have the pretty pocket clutch.


 
Just gorgeous!!  Love the family shot!


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Which red bag are you looking for?



She was trying to find the red flo drawstring. DE used to have it, but now its down to black, t moro and natural.

I wanted that red as well, got the natural first. Red can wait


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> She was trying to find the red flo drawstring. DE used to have it, but now its down to black, t moro and natural.
> 
> I wanted that red as well, got the natural first. Red can wait


Thank you. I could not find which bag you all were talking about. I hope you both can find the colors you want. Dooney red is amazing. I have a small flo satchel in red that I love.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yes ma'am....brown t'moro and natural!!!! I already have a black one in this style that I picked up from Marshalls. This one has the leather key keeper. Hopefully my new bags will also. (Fingers crossed ).  Ive been on the hunt for additional colors in this style for awhile. Thankyou very very very much for the tip. Enjoy your new bag.




Congrats FQ!! I can't wait to see them on your video. [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I could not find which bag you all were talking about. I hope you both can find the colors you want. Dooney red is amazing. I have a small flo satchel in red that I love.



I hope you take her out soon, so you can post a picture. Red in flo is really pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Life has gotten hectic. I'm finally making it here today. Here is what I'm carrying on this sunshiny day. Hope you all are having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2963280




How did I miss this beauty?! She's fantastic! Looks so smoothly touchable.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I have four nice colors. I may get more, ha. I also have the pretty pocket clutch.




You know I love the Pocket satchel. And I must have been under a rock because I didn't even now there was a pocket clutch. Love it and want it! So jelly! : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I have four nice colors. I may get more, ha. I also have the pretty pocket clutch.




What a lovely family photo! I love them all.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:






Today: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Two red beauties in one weekened.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.




Beauties indeed!! Love them both!


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.




Both are just gorgeous!!  lobe me some Red.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Caterazo:*  beautiful new red treasures.  Enjoy using them.  I always wanted that Alto in red,  but couldn't find it.  I'm glad it was there for you.  Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## Nebo

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.


How gorgeous!


----------



## CatePNW

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.



Twins, on a six speed, but not the bags...LOL!  Love the reds!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.


 Lovely bags in your photos.

I love my red florentine satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.


Oh my gosh.....that red alto.......perfection . Kc


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.


I am loving both of your Ladies in Red!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> How did I miss this beauty?! She's fantastic! Looks so smoothly touchable.




Thanks G! It lasted only one day and then it started raining.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two red beauties in one weekened.




Two gorgeous red beauties! Love them both!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bags in your photos.
> 
> I love my red florentine satchel.




Love your red flo T! Love the photo too. [emoji4]


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!




That's so gorgeous! Love the marine Stanwich. That brown trim is so beautiful with the blue. [emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


 
Gorgeous color on this Stanwich I can see why it's a favorite.


----------



## Trudysmom

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## tristaeliseh

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


Love that!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Trudysmom said:


> Which red bag are you looking for?



We were in search of the  red florentine drawstring style #8L987.  Only natural, black and brown are available.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> That's so gorgeous! Love the marine Stanwich. That brown trim is so beautiful with the blue. [emoji7]





TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous color on this Stanwich I can see why it's a favorite.





Trudysmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag.





tristaeliseh said:


> Love that!



Thanks, would never had known about this bag if it weren't for you lovely ladies!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats FQ!! I can't wait to see them on your video. [emoji4]



I am getting dooney-excited! Video to come. Wish I had editing skills like Pecan.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Caterazo:*  beautiful new red treasures.  Enjoy using them.  I always wanted that Alto in red,  but couldn't find it.  I'm glad it was there for you.  Where did you find these beauties?





Nebo said:


> How gorgeous!





CatePNW said:


> Twins, on a six speed, but not the bags...LOL!  Love the reds!





Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bags in your photos.
> 
> I love my red florentine satchel.





MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh.....that red alto.......perfection . Kc





all2joy said:


> I am loving both of your Ladies in Red!!!




Thanks so much ladies!  I loooove my red bags.  I must take them out more often.

*lavenderjunkie, I got the pebbled satchel during Dooney's 12 days of Christma sale. The Alto I found at the outlet in Rehoboth Beach back in January. 

CatePNW*, don't you just love driving a manual car?


----------



## CatePNW

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much ladies!  I loooove my red bags.  I must take them out more often.
> *
> CatePNW*, don't you just love driving a manual car?



Yes, I must admit that I do love it!  And we don't have any major hills around here to scare me.....LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> I am getting dooney-excited! Video to come. Wish I had editing skills like Pecan.




Oh girl, stop!!!! Your videos are perfect!!!


----------



## MrsKC

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


Wow she is very pretty. I have not seen the stanwich in that color before. So pretty with the brown trim.  Kc


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

MrsKC said:


> Wow she is very pretty. I have not seen the stanwich in that color before. So pretty with the brown trim.  Kc



You should see PecanTannedBeauty's Marine Stanwich,  l saw hers on the forum and had to have it. She started it all.


----------



## MrsKC

SoyChaiLatte said:


> You should see PecanTannedBeauty's Marine Stanwich,  l saw hers on the forum and had to have it. She started it all.


You know......I don't have a stanwich.......should of got one from ILD when I had the chance. They are beautiful handbags......maybe someday...


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

MrsKC said:


> You know......I don't have a stanwich.......should of got one from ILD when I had the chance. They are beautiful handbags......maybe someday...



Check your outlets, I think l got the last Marine at my Rehoboth outlet but they might have more now or can check the system for you. They also might have other colors, the Marine is really dark in the beginning and lightens with conditioning and use. I highly recommend them.


----------



## MrsKC

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Check your outlets, I think l got the last Marine at my Rehoboth outlet but they might have more now or can check the system for you. They also might have other colors, the Marine is really dark in the beginning and lightens with conditioning and use. I highly recommend them.


Thank you and good idea....I will keep you posted . Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486


Really NAC? Are you trying to torture me? You know I love that bag.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486


NAC, curious as to why you wouldn't take her in the rain--is the trim florentine?  Kc


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  I wonder if it's the open top style of the bag????  Dooney croco is fine in the rain, and the dark trim won't show spots.  But I opt for zip top bags in the rain.  Maybe NAC does too.


----------



## TaterTots

It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486


 
Stunning...


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  I wonder if it's the open top style of the bag????  Dooney croco is fine in the rain, and the dark trim won't show spots.  But I opt for zip top bags in the rain.  Maybe NAC does too.


Ahhh.....ok, good thought, i did not think of that. You are probably right . Kc


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621


.  Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486


I'm glad it is not raining and you could take your gorgeous bag out today.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621


Nice that you got to take your pretty new bag out today, even if it is raining.:rain:


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.


So pretty in pink


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Nice that you got to take your pretty new bag out today, even if it is raining.:rain:


 Yes indeed!  But she made the weather feel not so bad.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.


 
Just beautiful,  The bag and your outfit.  The colors of both are just yummy.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...
> 
> View attachment 2968906


 
Love it Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Love it Pcan!




Thank you TT!! I love Miss Willa. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486




Yay for sunshine and gorgeous croco Dooneys!! She is a lovely lady. [emoji4]




TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621




Wow, Sanibel is a stunner. Love that beautiful gray! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay for sunshine and gorgeous croco Dooneys!! She is a lovely lady. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sanibel is a stunner. Love that beautiful gray! [emoji4]




Thanks TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.




Sounds like a perfect day. I love your top with Miss Pink. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...
> 
> View attachment 2968906




She's so pretty! Hope you had a nice day [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Back to my Tear drop hobo - so practical!


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Back to my Tear drop hobo - so practical!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969315




Love this design.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.




She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!


It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!
> 
> 
> It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2969797


 
Lucky girl!  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.




You always look so lovely! Lovin' that pink Pocket Med. Satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My marine is one of my favorites and the color is getting richer with use!


Absolutely beautiful!  I don't have anything in marine and you are tempting me.....



TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621


Another beauty!!




Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.


Be still my heart.....  Gorgeous!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...
> 
> View attachment 2968906


Oh my!  So pretty and fresh looking.  I love the combo of the white and the trim.



carterazo said:


> Back to my Tear drop hobo - so practical!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969315


Another beauty!  Again - the combo of the white and trim is so pretty.



Glitter_pixie said:


> She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!
> 
> 
> It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2969797


So pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Really NAC? Are you trying to torture me? You know I love that bag.


I'm so sorry!  I do love Chelsea too.  I can see a pebbled leather Chelsea in my future.....



MrsKC said:


> NAC, curious as to why you wouldn't take her in the rain--is the trim florentine?  Kc


Hmmmm...I guess I thought the croco would not do well in the rain.  Looks like it does, though.




lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  I wonder if it's the open top style of the bag????  Dooney croco is fine in the rain, and the dark trim won't show spots.  But I opt for zip top bags in the rain.  Maybe NAC does too.


Thanks, Lavenderjunkie!  I didn't realize that croco leather does well in the rain.  I'm so glad you posted that!  



TaterTots said:


> Stunning...


Thanks! 



Trudysmom said:


> I'm glad it is not raining and you could take your gorgeous bag out today.


Me too!  But now that I know, she will get to come out and play even in the rain, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Yay for sunshine and gorgeous croco Dooneys!! She is a lovely lady. [emoji4]
> Wow, Sanibel is a stunner. Love that beautiful gray! [emoji4]


Thanks!  I agree - Chelsea is definitely a lovely lady.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!
> 
> 
> It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2969797


That is such a pretty bag and style.


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> Wow she is very pretty. I have not seen the stanwich in that color before. So pretty with the brown trim.  Kc



Sorry, is that a bone smith in your avatar picture? Im trying to find smith pics everywhere lol


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486



I l8ve, love this bag!



TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621


Very cute. Is this coated canvas?


Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.


 Beautiful medium pocket! Could look at this bag all day. Love your outfit! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...
> 
> View attachment 2968906


  Classy and sassy!



Glitter_pixie said:


> She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!
> 
> 
> It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2969797



Pretty  bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> Sorry, is that a bone smith in your avatar picture? Im trying to find smith pics everywhere lol




Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc


----------



## Vicmarie

MrsKC said:


> Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc




Oh that's beautiful ! I've never seen a bone one !!


I also have a smith in natural I've only worn once . If you would like to see pix let me know


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Oh that's beautiful ! I've never seen a bone one !!
> 
> 
> I also have a smith in natural I've only worn once . If you would like to see pix let me know


Thank you VM, yes I think the Smith is a gorgeous style no matter what color she is in. I also have her in tmoro......need to get these ladies in the rotation . Kc


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Oh that's beautiful ! I've never seen a bone one !!
> 
> 
> I also have a smith in natural I've only worn once . If you would like to see pix let me know


Ps pics are always good. Natural florentine is beautiful!  Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc


I love the Smith bag and that color is lovely in that color. Great bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I love the Smith bag and that color is lovely in that color. Great bag.


Thank you. Perfect time of the year to carry bone


----------



## Vicmarie

I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !


She is gorgeous! I think natural florentine is just one of the most beautiful leathers. Thanks for the pics! Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !


Another gorgeous Smith bag. So nice.


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful Smiths


----------



## elbgrl

Dillen pocket sac today


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Beautiful Smiths


Thank you Nebo


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Dillen pocket sac today
> 
> View attachment 2970383


Don't you just love that bag? I love mine. Very pretty. Kc


----------



## elbgrl

Thank you kc.  Yes, I wish they would make dillen again.


----------



## gatorgirl07

It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......


Beautiful GG, we are seeing a good number of lovely flos on the forum today! Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Dillen pocket sac today
> 
> View attachment 2970383


Lovely Dillen bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful GG, we are seeing a good number of lovely flos on the forum today! Kc



Thanks KC!  You can't a gorgeous Flo at a fantastic price......


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......


Glad the weather is nice and you can carry your satchel.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Very cute. Is this coated canvas?


 
Yes,  she's Coated Canvas.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc


 
I love the looks of the Smith Bag and Flo in Bone is perfection.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I love the looks of the Smith Bag and Flo in Bone is perfection.


Thank you ma'am


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !


 
Another incredible Smith.


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Dillen pocket sac today
> 
> View attachment 2970383


 
This bag is so classy and even more so in the White with Black.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......


 
Gorgeous Crimson Flo is so beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......




Twins!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived! 




I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...




Miss Willa is so pretty! I'm going to have to see one IRL.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Lucky girl!  She's gorgeous.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!!







Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty bag and style.







(Thank you ladies! I enjoyed carrying the black Flo Saddle bag. I do feel very lucky to have her.)


Also I have so much catching up to do here after my big move. Let me just say how beautiful all these bags are...Miss Willa, Smith Bag, Med. Pocket Satchel and Dillen...gorgeous, quality Dooneys, yah!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615




Such cute pictures G! The duck and your dogie are so cute! [emoji4] That has to be the best embossing ever!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615




I absolutely love it and Bella is a super cute girl herself.


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615


GP, wonderful pics, thanks for sharing. Is your bag preloved or is it part of the AWL collection on the Dooney site. AWL is wonderful!  Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904


 
I was wondering when she was going to get to come out and play NAC..    I love a Zip Zip and this Blue with that Dark trim is just amazing.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904


She is so pretty, I would love to have one of those! Perfect bag . Kc


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615



This bag is drop dead gorgeous! I need that bag in my life!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Such cute pictures G! The duck and your dogie are so cute! [emoji4] That has to be the best embossing ever!




Thank you, TBz! I agree, the duck just pops!



TaterTots said:


> I absolutely love it and Bella is a super cute girl herself.




Aww, thank you TTs! Bella will be 1 year old April 24th. She's 80 pounds and is still growing. She's a good Dobie!



MrsKC said:


> GP, wonderful pics, thanks for sharing. Is your bag preloved or is it part of the AWL collection on the Dooney site. AWL is wonderful!  Kc




MrsKC: Thank you!

It was a display at The Westchester Dooney store in White Plains. I had ordered it over the phone and they gave me 10% off because of a tiny scratch, which was so tiny and I easily rubbed it out. I think they have another left in Red.



SoyChaiLatte said:


> This bag is drop dead gorgeous! I need that bag in my life!




Thank you! Definitely get one soon. They are on back order but call to the regular shops (not outlets) to see if you can track one down.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615


I have always liked that bag. Great photos!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904


The blue and the brown on that bag are beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904




It is gorgeous and rich! Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615


The bag is so cute and perfect for the intended purpose. I love your beauty of a dog! Such a beautiful dobbie!


----------



## Nebo

Today it is Miss natural. Paired her with my snake mocs, taupe leggings and silk ivory button down. Love it!


----------



## immigratty

Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:


That is a great looking briefcase!


----------



## lovethatduck

tatertots said:


> i absolutely love it and bella is a super cute girl herself.





ditto!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.



Perfectly beautiful. Loving the luscious blue!


----------



## Nebo

Sneaked a photo in DSW. Those flats look cute


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904





Trudysmom said:


> I have always liked that bag. Great photos!





Nebo said:


> The bag is so cute and perfect for the intended purpose. I love your beauty of a dog! Such a beautiful dobbie!



*TrudyM* and *Nebo*: Thank you lovely ladies!




Nebo said:


> Today it is Miss natural. Paired her with my snake mocs, taupe leggings and silk ivory button down. Love it!



I love her too! I'll always enjoy seeing her photo.



immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:



Wow, she is breathtaking! She is almost glowing! How is the weight?


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:


 
It's TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Sneaked a photo in DSW. Those flats look cute


 
Love this bag ...  and YES those flats are super cute!


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc


Soooo beautiful!! I need to get my hands on a smith!! Thank you


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !



Your bag is soo pretty! I wanted a smith since last year- i need to get one while i can still find one, its almost impossible thou! Qvc is all wait listed, and there is gray on the dooney web site, which i think i may go with.


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:


Just beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Sneaked a photo in DSW. Those flats look cute


Loving that look!  Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:


It is such a beautiful briefcase.


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !


I just called the outlet and they said they had a natural smith mostly smooth but some lines running thru it- is that what they told you about yours? Because yours is gorgeous and that wouldnt bother me especially at 199 and it being discontinued.


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> I just called the outlet and they said they had a natural smith mostly smooth but some lines running thru it- is that what they told you about yours? Because yours is gorgeous and that wouldnt bother me especially at 199 and it being discontinued.


You could ask them to send you some pictures of the bag......


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> You could ask them to send you some pictures of the bag......


 
Yes,  they will email you some pics if you need them too.  What I noticed about my Crimson Stanwich and the lines that go through it is nothing more then how the dye took to the natural characteristics of the leather itself.  The bag was still stunning!  But yes...  ask for pictures if you feel you must.  It shouldn't be any problem they have done that for many ladies here.


----------



## Miamilla

Thanks ladies, this is a big help! I know if i purchase i wont return it, but does the outlet accept returns? Im just curious.


----------



## TaterTots

All depending on the sell ,  but sometimes all sells are finale.


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> I just called the outlet and they said they had a natural smith mostly smooth but some lines running thru it- is that what they told you about yours? Because yours is gorgeous and that wouldnt bother me especially at 199 and it being discontinued.




Yes !! But they did send me pictures before I approved it ! As soon as I got the pix I called and ordered !

I just kept in mind that when the bag patinas that it'll get darker anyway !


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> That is a great looking briefcase!





Glitter_pixie said:


> *TrudyM* and *Nebo*: Wow, she is breathtaking! She is almost glowing! How is the weight?





TaterTots said:


> It's TO DIE FOR!!!





MrsKC said:


> Just beautiful





Trudysmom said:


> It is such a beautiful briefcase.




Thanx so much ladies, I got these at such a great deal a while ago, and it was such a good deal I got one in every color left! hahaha I love these bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Yes !! But they did send me pictures before I approved it ! As soon as I got the pix I called and ordered !
> 
> I just kept in mind that when the bag patinas that it'll get darker anyway !


Yeah! Can't wait to see your pics, so glad you finally found one!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904



I love this color, I always say navy, but I'm pretty sure it's something else. it is GOREGOUS!



Nebo said:


> Today it is Miss natural. Paired her with my snake mocs, taupe leggings and silk ivory button down. Love it!



very cute



gatorgirl07 said:


> It's a beautiful day here today, so my crimson Flo has come out to play.......



crimson is my absolute fave color. she looks especially beautiful on Flos



Glitter_pixie said:


> This afternoon my long-awaited AWL Dooney & Bourke Duck bag arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2970608
> 
> 
> I bought it with the intended purpose of using it for walks in the woods with my dog Bella. I wanted a tough little bag that I knew would hold up to any kind of weather.
> 
> View attachment 2970610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970615



this is hands down my fave vintage bag, and the only one I purchased when I was in my DB "accessory only" phase



MrsKC said:


> Hi Mia, yes this is my bone smith florentine.  She is an "as is" from the Q. She has basically been in storage for the past year.  I have probably worn her approx 5 times total. She is in the rotation now.  Hope the pics are what you are looking for.  Kc



I love smith bags, and I especially love it in the white/cream color



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2970288
> View attachment 2970289
> View attachment 2970290
> View attachment 2970291
> 
> 
> I found this at one of the outlets in February .. They warned me about it having dye lines but I don't think they are that noticeable ! I love this bag !



very cute



elbgrl said:


> Dillen pocket sac today
> 
> View attachment 2970383



very cute



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hanging out at the Coffee Shop with Miss Willa (White)...
> 
> View attachment 2968906





TaterTots said:


> It was raining this morning so Sanibel got to tag along grocery shopping with me this morning.
> View attachment 2968621




loving the white bags. hopefully warm temps are soon to follow. we were in the 30's today 




NutsAboutCoach said:


> The rain has finally stopped, at least for a couple of days, so I can finally carry this lovely lady.
> View attachment 2968482
> 
> View attachment 2968485
> 
> View attachment 2968486





Glitter_pixie said:


> She's lovely! The color and pattern are striking!
> 
> 
> It's been a while but today I'm carrying my black Flo Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2969797





Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a lovely park to walk today, it was a gorgeous day.




very nice


----------



## Miamilla

Theyre going to send me some pics. Thanks again, this is crazy i never knew you could cal the outlets this could be dangerous haha!


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> Theyre going to send me some pics. Thanks again, this is crazy i never knew you could cal the outlets this could be dangerous haha!




GREAT!! LOL!! Yeah it can get pretty dangerous..  :giggles:


----------



## Miamilla

I didnt get pics yet of the natural but the Seattle outlet sent me pics of a bone smith they had and she is extra pretty! Ugh i dont know what to do now:-/! Mothers day gift to me lol! Searching early


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> I didnt get pics yet of the natural but the Seattle outlet sent me pics of a bone smith they had and she is extra pretty! Ugh i dont know what to do now:-/! Mothers day gift to me lol! Searching early



So you are trying to choose between the two or did you already order the bone (that is what I thought).  Maybe you want to carry her before you buy two??  They are def gorgeous but IMHO the strap drop could be longer....


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> I didnt get pics yet of the natural but the Seattle outlet sent me pics of a bone smith they had and she is extra pretty! Ugh i dont know what to do now:-/! Mothers day gift to me lol! Searching early




Bone is beautiful. I just love my Bristol. And when they patina they are even more stunning. Not trying to sway you to go with the Bone but just saying it is a gorgeous leather color.


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> GP, wonderful pics, thanks for sharing. Is your bag preloved or is it part of the AWL collection on the Dooney site. AWL is wonderful!  Kc


Nice pictures, love your DB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Today it is Miss natural. Paired her with my snake mocs, taupe leggings and silk ivory button down. Love it!







Nebo said:


> Sneaked a photo in DSW. Those flats look cute




You look great with Miss Natural. I love the look. The flats are cute [emoji4] Happy Shopping!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Headed to court today with one of my Alto Briefcases. I love these they  are HUGE and can carry everything you need.  You have already met Ms.  Pink and Ms. Green today I'd like to introduce you to Ms.  Saddle:




That's beautiful. I love the clean look and that closure is so pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> So you are trying to choose between the two or did you already order the bone (that is what I thought).  Maybe you want to carry her before you buy two??  They are def gorgeous but IMHO the strap drop could be longer....



No i didnt buy two  im trying to decide between bone and natural. But i think ill see if the bone is still available this afternoon and order her!!


----------



## Miamilla

TaterTots said:


> Bone is beautiful. I just love my Bristol. And when they patina they are even more stunning. Not trying to sway you to go with the Bone but just saying it is a gorgeous leather color.



Ohh! I think  im going to see if its still available. Ive never had a light color bag.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Thanx so much ladies, I got these at such a great deal a while ago, and it was such a good deal I got one in every color left! hahaha I love these bags.


 
One of every color is an excellent collection in itself.


----------



## Miamilla

Got pics of natural,i love bone and natural lol. Idk which to pick but i will decide and order one by this afternoon


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> Got pics of natural,i love bone and natural lol. Idk which to pick but i will decide and order one by this afternoon




Ohh I'm so curious !! Can't wait to see !


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> Got pics of natural,i love bone and natural lol. Idk which to pick but i will decide and order one by this afternoon


 
Both really are gorgeous colors.  You can't go wrong with either.  Let us know when you order what you got!


----------



## MrsKC

Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!


 
I don't blame you,  she's so amazing!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!




I don't blame you either. Gorgeous color!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I don't blame you,  she's so amazing!





Twoboyz said:


> I don't blame you either. Gorgeous color!



Thanks ladies, sorry about the blurry pic.
I have to go out of town for a couple of days for work and she is going with me .


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Thanks ladies, sorry about the blurry pic.
> I have to go out of town for a couple of days for work and she is going with me .


 
Perfect choice!  You've totally got me wanting something now in that color.


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!



Such a pretty pur


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> Thanks ladies, sorry about the blurry pic.
> I have to go out of town for a couple of days for work and she is going with me .



Such a pretty purple! Love it!


----------



## Miamilla

I ordered the bone&#128522;im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it&#128540;


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> Such a pretty purple! Love it!


Thank you. I saw two red flo Smiths at Marshall's today. I know you are not looking for red.......but I did see two Smiths......


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> I ordered the bone&#128522;im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it&#128540;


Yeah.....can't wait to see it and I hope you love it


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Perfect choice!  You've totally got me wanting something now in that color.


And break your blue streak....


----------



## Twoboyz

Miamilla said:


> I ordered the bone[emoji4]im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it[emoji12]




Yay congrats! I can't wait to see it. I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> I ordered the bone[emoji4]im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it[emoji12]




Awesome !! I can't wait to see it ! So glad you found one


----------



## Miamilla

Thanks everyone!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!



You look lovely! Im really loving that coat.


----------



## Nebo

Miamilla said:


> I ordered the bone&#128522;im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it&#128540;



Congrats! The bone is a beautiful bag, Im sure you will be happy!


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> I ordered the bone&#128522;im excited as i have never had a light bag before! Will post a pic if i can when it comes. Thank you all for the help and info! I may never buy another lv bag again! I have been bitten by the dooney bug, and now that i know about the outlets shipping fughedabout it&#128540;


 
YAY!!  You'll love it!  You made and excellent choice!  Bone is so rich and luscious!


----------



## MrsKC

Thanks Nebo, the coat is a go to for this time of year.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> One of every color is an excellent collection in itself.





Twoboyz said:


> That's beautiful. I love the clean look and that closure is so pretty. [emoji4]



thx so much



MrsKC said:


> Still wearing Miss Tobi haven't been able to switch out yet!



very cute



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820



so cute, I love the charm!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820




You and me both!  I'm in love with the Zip Zip and everything about it. Size shape what she can hold for the size!  She's such a feminine elegant bag. And I love this Black.


----------



## Miamilla

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820



This is so cute and the charm too. I need to stay off these forums- i want them all!


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> This is so cute and the charm too. I need to stay off these forums- i want them all!




It's super easy to fall in love with each and every bag isn't it.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820


Cute! I love your fob collection!


----------



## TaterTots

Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.


----------



## Nebo

Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?


 
Don't have but MAN she's gorgeous!  The Navy color with ( is it Natural Vachetta trim? ) looks amazing!  Such a beautiful classic looking bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> thx so much
> very cute
> *so cute, I love the charm!*



Thanks!  I think charms just work on certain bags, and the Zip Satchels are one of those. 



TaterTots said:


> You and me both!  I'm in love with the Zip Zip and everything about it. Size shape what she can hold for the size!  She's such a feminine elegant bag. And I love this Black.


Me too!  When I saw a reveal on this color, I had to get one.  I really like that the handles and trim are also black.



Miamilla said:


> This is so cute and the charm too. I need to stay off these forums- i want them all!


Me too!!  




Nebo said:


> Cute! I love your fob collection!


Thanks!  My fob collection has not been growing much lately.  There just aren't many good ones out there right now.  Coach has really scaled back on their fobs.


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for this lovely lady. Croco Zip Zip in Blue. I love how rich the blue is on this bag. Love it.
> View attachment 2970903
> 
> View attachment 2970904


This seriously might be the prettiest bag I've ever seen! I'm a total sucker for zip zips!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ShariG8R said:


> This seriously might be the prettiest bag I've ever seen! I'm a total sucker for zip zips!!


 
Thank you!  Me too!  I love the zip zips, too, and this croco in blue is just so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820




Classic and beautiful. You can't go wrong with this bag. It goes with everything. I wore mine yesterday. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217




Wow! Love that color! She's coming off as a turquoise in that lighting. It's funny you should say that about the logo lock. I use mine as my go to inclement weather bag. Rain or snow I grab my logo lock. In fact, she's with me today. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?




Love that cutie! It's a great color in the coated cotton. I think the Eva is great for rain. Except maybe the leather handles. I don't have it though. Happy Friday!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Love that color! She's coming off as a turquoise in that lighting. It's funny you should say that about the logo lock. I use mine as my go to inclement weather bag. Rain or snow I grab my logo lock. In fact, she's with me today. [emoji4]


 
Really?!?  Then I might change again.  You've never had any problems with any rain getting in the bag or does it slouch over enough to keep that from happening?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.




Understandable why you have a thing for this style. It's a classic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.



She's so beautiful! She'll help to chase away the rainy day blues!



Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?



I think your Miss Bailey in the Navy is divine! have Miss Bailey in the maroon. She's my go-to-Dooney (and the Sutton Hampshire) for rainy days.


----------



## Miamilla

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217



Cute!


----------



## Miamilla

Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?



Another pretty dooney id want haha


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Classic and beautiful. You can't go wrong with this bag. It goes with everything. I wore mine yesterday. [emoji4]


 


Seeing yours is what put me over the edge, lol.  I had to find one for myself after I saw your reveal.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> She's so beautiful! She'll help to chase away the rainy day blues!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your Miss Bailey in the Navy is divine! have Miss Bailey in the maroon. She's my go-to-Dooney (and the Sutton Hampshire) for rainy days.




Thanks GP!  Yes indeed she will


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217


Beautiful! 


Twoboyz said:


> Love that cutie! It's a great color in the coated cotton. I think the Eva is great for rain. Except maybe the leather handles. I don't have it though. Happy Friday!



 Funny you should mention handles. I have noticed that the naked vachetta gets more naked, meaning you can kinda see the red raisin under it in some places. Im guessing that is where it got wet, although I did spray them. And in the corners on the top of the bag, probably by wear. Hopefully it will patina and I wont be able to see it. It is not very noticable any way.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ShariG8R said:


> This seriously might be the prettiest bag I've ever seen! I'm a total sucker for zip zips!!


Yes, yes, indeed. And can you believe I had this in my hand, marked for clearance and I put it down. 
What is wrong with me? I cannot even......


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217


Perfect color and perfect choice for the rain.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?


The braided handles are so pretty on that bag


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Pebbled Zip Satchel is loaded up and ready to roll for Friday. I do seem to have a thing for this bag style. And I want more colors. I'm hopeless.
> View attachment 2972817
> 
> View attachment 2972819
> 
> View attachment 2972820


Love the zip zips !


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Really?!?  Then I might change again.  You've never had any problems with any rain getting in the bag or does it slouch over enough to keep that from happening?




I guess I never really worried about the stuff inside. Lol! I'm more worried about the outside of my bags and any leather that can get spotty. Since this one doesn't have any leather trim I feel it's the safest. Water just rolls off the pebbled leather. Most of my stiff is in a bag organizer that's sits mostly centered so the ends where it's open a little bit along the top are pretty safe I think.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention handles. I have noticed that the naked vachetta gets more naked, meaning you can kinda see the red raisin under it in some places. Im guessing that is where it got wet, although I did spray them. And in the corners on the top of the bag, probably by wear. Hopefully it will patina and I wont be able to see it. It is not very noticable any way.




That's interesting. I thought that leather was the same color all the way through. I didn't realize it had resin on the underside. Yes hopefully it will patina and it will look gorgeous! Even more than it already is.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I never really worried about the stuff inside. Lol! I'm more worried about the outside of my bags and any leather that can get spotty. Since this one doesn't have any leather trim I feel it's the safest. Water just rolls off the pebbled leather. Most of my stiff is in a bag organizer that's sits mostly centered so the ends where it's open a little bit along the top are pretty safe I think.




Awesome!  Yeah Pebble Leather is perfect in the rain. I think I will wear my Logo Lock tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Awesome!  Yeah Pebble Leather is perfect in the rain. I think I will wear my Logo Lock tomorrow.




I just realized today how much I love this thing. It carries better and better the more it breaks in. It so comfortable! I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I just realized today how much I love this thing. It carries better and better the more it breaks in. It so comfortable! I hope you love it. [emoji4]




Totally packing her up today and going shopping with Hubby so I think she will be perfect.


----------



## Daquiri

Beautiful spearmint satchel!


----------



## TaterTots

I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

Daquiri said:


> Beautiful spearmint satchel!




Thank you. [emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974327


I  take other bags if it is raining. I just don't want to take a chance.   
Have a great day! Such a pretty bag. Let us know how it worked in the rain. Does the rain get inside of the top?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....blue! Absolutely love this color! What a piece of Dooney art!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974327




Yay! May your contents stay dry! I took mine shopping to Costco in the rain this morning. All was good. Have fun!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I  take other bags if it is raining. I just don't want to take a chance.
> Have a great day! Such a pretty bag. Let us know how it worked in the rain. Does the rain get inside of the top?







Glitter_pixie said:


> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....blue! Absolutely love this color! What a piece of Dooney art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! May your contents stay dry! I took mine shopping to Costco in the rain this morning. All was good. Have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls!  And she did great!  It rained the first part of our outing but by the time we went to Hobby Lobby and Marshalls it stopped raining with everything in the bag still nice and dry. After putting her up on the shoulder there really isn't any worries of rain getting into the bag. She worked GREAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Glitter_pixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls!  And she did great!  It rained the first part of our outing but by the time we went to Hobby Lobby and Marshalls it stopped raining with everything in the bag still nice and dry. After putting her up on the shoulder there really isn't any worries of rain getting into the bag. She worked GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad it worked out! I bet she cheered up a few people in this gloomy day [emoji4]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_pixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad it worked out! I bet she cheered up a few people in this gloomy day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so bright and beautiful but even in the rainy gloomy weather she still just glowed!  I did see one lady in Marshalls staring at her while I was looking at some Steve Madden bags. She seen me catch her and she just gave me this big smile. :giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's so bright and beautiful but even in the rainy gloomy weather she still just glowed!  I did see one lady in Marshalls staring at her while I was looking at some Steve Madden bags. She seen me catch her and she just gave me this big smile. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out this beauty again.


----------



## Suzwhat

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938




I love this bag.


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938


I want one of those


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938



*singing* just met a bag named Sabrinaaaaaaaaaaa lol very nice, I love this bag




TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974327





TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217



very cute ladies



Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?



love this color, beautiful bag


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938




Such an amazing bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938




I love this one too [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .


----------



## oldbaglover

I love the bag and your oufit Mrs KC!


----------



## MrsKC

oldbaglover said:


> I love the bag and your oufit Mrs KC!


Thank you, OBL.  Jean jacket and skirt are Walmart purchases....... Pair them with great shoes and a great handbag......and it turns out ok


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .




Beautiful bag KC!!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful bag KC!!


Thanks TT!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .




Beautiful bag girlfriend. Love the shape of her. Slouchy but not too slouchy. She really dresses up your casual look really nice.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag girlfriend. Love the shape of her. Slouchy but not too slouchy. She really dresses up your casual look really nice.


Thank you BTB, she is one of my many loves


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MrsKC said:


> Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .




Gorgeous! Church never looked better! : )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.







And stopped for a quick bite to eat.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nice bag,  Glitter.


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974327


 The bag is beautiful. But, Im in love with the wood paneling. Usually the style looks dated, but in your house just looks cozy and natural, love it. All the knots and details.. do you also have pine floors? I love those old pine, wide plank floors. :woodenthusiast:



carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974938


 Always a stunner.



MrsKC said:


> Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .





MrsKC said:


> Thank you, OBL.  Jean jacket and skirt are Walmart purchases....... Pair them with great shoes and a great handbag......and it turns out ok


 Great look. I am the same. Spend money on my shoes and bags.. and leather jackets. Everything else -I love a good sale, lol,



Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349



You look really nice. I love that scarf!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349


 
Just gorgeous GP!  Very classy and professional.  I just love Saffiano.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Using my Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this weekend because of the rain they are getting giving. I so wanted to wear my Sky Blue Logo Lock but we're the opening is semi open I don't won't to take the risk of getting my things inside wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973217


So pretty!  I love anything in this color family.  My favorite!



Nebo said:


> Miss Bailey, due to rain. Sure hated to part with Miss Natural. Im thinking of Eva satchel in the navy for this type of weather.. Does anyone have it?


Miss Bailey looks perfect for rainy weather. Love!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Understandable why you have a thing for this style. It's a classic!


I agree - they are such a classic.




MrsKC said:


> Love the zip zips !


Me too!  Just so simple and easy, but still classy and elegant. I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I took Twoboyz advice and I've packed up my Sky Blue Logo Lock for a shopping day in the rain. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974327


Oh my!  What a beauty!  Love this color. 



carterazo said:


> Pulled out this beauty again.
> 
> View attachment 2974938


I can see why!  Beautiful!



MrsKC said:


> Today I switched out of miss violet into my Montecetini Hobo in Forest,  for my very casual church outfit .


Perfect, just perfect.  Love it. 




Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349


Very nice!  Excellent choice!


----------



## TaterTots

This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...   

Bristol in Bone.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977507


Beautiful bag. Tassels, buckles, gorgeous handles&#8230;&#8230;.I love that style.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag. Tassels, buckles, gorgeous handles.I love that style.


 
Thanks TM..  Yes the Bristol is one beautiful bag!!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Thanks TM..  Yes the Bristol is one beautiful bag!!


What color is it?


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> What color is it?


 
She's in the color Bone.


----------



## Trudysmom

I thought so. Very nice. Is it mostly beige or does it have yellow in it?


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I thought so. Very nice. Is it mostly beige or does it have yellow in it?


 
It has a creamy Yellow Beige tone to it instead of being more on the Off White side.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> It has a creamy Yellow Beige tone to it instead of being more on the Off White side.


Thank you.


----------



## TaterTots

Your welcome...


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349




Beautiful bag! It goes with everything. Have a safe trip [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977507




Gorgeous! It's absolutely perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977507


 
Color twins!  I have Bone - but in the small Flo.  It is such a warm color.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! It's absolutely perfect!


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Color twins!  I have Bone - but in the small Flo.  It is such a warm color.


 
Thanks Ladies!  LOL!  I started to get the Small Flo in Bone when I got my Violet but I didn't.  I've been kicking myself ever since.  I've thought about calling around to some of the outlets and seeing if I could track one down but I've never gotten around to doing it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love both the small Florentine Satchel and the Bristol satchel.   I can't decide which one I like better.  I find the Bristol easier to use and carry,  but I love the look of the small Flo satchel.  Some colors I've gotten in both styles...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  other colors in which ever style I can find at a good price.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love both the small Florentine Satchel and the Bristol satchel.   I can't decide which one I like better.  I find the Bristol easier to use and carry,  but I love the look of the small Flo satchel.  Some colors I've gotten in both styles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,  other colors in which ever style I can find at a good price.




That's kind of the reason I got the Bristol in the Bone because I didn't in the Small Satchel. Flo is just so amazing. It would be great to have it in every color no matter the bag style.


----------



## MrsKC

Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349


You look so cute! The saffiano is slouchier than I thought it would be, looks great!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977507


Oh so pretty. Perfect day for her.


----------



## all2joy

Ladies please take a look at my Thread on "Trading In your Dooneys'"


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!  Excellent choice!




Thanks, NAC. I think so too. The Saffiano Hobo is perfect for work. I love it!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! It goes with everything. Have a safe trip [emoji4]




Thank you, TBz! 



MrsKC said:


> You look so cute! The saffiano is slouchier than I thought it would be, looks great!




Aw shucks! You made me blush. Thanks for the kind words. I love this style because it is a little bit slouchy. 




TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.



Simply beautiful! Love that bone color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice bag,  Glitter.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.







TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous GP!  Very classy and professional.  I just love Saffiano.







Nebo said:


> You look really nice. I love that scarf!




(Sorry for all the quotes. TPF doesn't seem to like my mini pad today.)

Thank you everyone! It's nice to go into the office from time to time and dress up a bit. Just raises the spirits.

I got lots of compliments on the scarf. I bought it from TJ Maxx a couple years ago and it still is fun to wear.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Oh so pretty. Perfect day for her.




Thanks KC!  Yes it was a beautiful sunny day Miss Bristol was just perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> On a business trip this week. Carrying my Saffiano Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2977344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977346
> 
> 
> And stopped for a quick bite to eat.
> 
> View attachment 2977349




She looks great on you! I didn't realize Saffiano gets so soft and slouchy like that. Nice!! Hope you had fun on your trip. [emoji2]


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> This lovely Lady is hanging out with me today...
> 
> Bristol in Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977507




Very nice TT !! I love the bone!


----------



## Nebo

Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!


Looking good girl!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!


 
Love!  Looks great on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your natural drawstring.  It looks softer and sleeker than the one I have.  Mine seems rounder and your seems taller and thinner.  I know they are the same bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978664


She is lovely, enjoy carrying such a beautiful and classy handbag


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, ladies!
Might be the amount of stuff we carry. I carry very little, so it has pleanty of space to come back to my body, if Im making sense.


lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your natural drawstring.  It looks softer and sleeker than the one I have.  Mine seems rounder and your seems taller and thinner.  I know they are the same bag.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978664



Gorgeous. It was your Smith that made me lean towards a natural bag. Smith was just too big for me.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!


Such a pretty drawstring!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978664


The Smith is a gorgeous bag. It is too large for the amount of things I carry so I enjoy seeing the photos!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch today. I thought it was time to take my red florentine satchel out and then picked an outfit.  This bag doesn't even have the "smile" yet. 

I ordered a purse organizer and used in and it worked great. I love to have structure in a bag so it works great.


----------



## BarbAga

I bought the major league base ball bag that has stl all over the bag.  I got the tote


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch today. I thought it was time to take my red florentine satchel out and then picked an outfit.  This bag doesn't even have the "smile" yet.
> 
> I ordered a purse organizer and used in and it worked great. I love to have structure in a bag so it works great.


Oh she is lovely. I hope you had a nice lunch with DH.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Very nice TT !! I love the bone!




Thanks Vic!  [emoji16]


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!




Just beautiful Nebo!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978664




Love your Smith Vic.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch today. I thought it was time to take my red florentine satchel out and then picked an outfit.  This bag doesn't even have the "smile" yet.
> 
> I ordered a purse organizer and used in and it worked great. I love to have structure in a bag so it works great.




Be still my heart  !!  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Gorgeous. It was your Smith that made me lean towards a natural bag. Smith was just too big for me.




Thanks ! It did the same for me too , so I just ordered a mini in natural .. I'm so excited for it ! Now I'll have a humongous and a mini [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Trudysmom said:


> The Smith is a gorgeous bag. It is too large for the amount of things I carry so I enjoy seeing the photos!







MrsKC said:


> She is lovely, enjoy carrying such a beautiful and classy handbag




Thanks girls !


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ita finally sunny and I get to move back in Miss Natural!




You look great! Enjoy the sunshine. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Natural smith for yesterday and today !! Starting to see a great patina .. That makes me excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978664




Stunning bag! The journey with our natural bags is so exciting! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch today. I thought it was time to take my red florentine satchel out and then picked an outfit.  This bag doesn't even have the "smile" yet.
> 
> I ordered a purse organizer and used in and it worked great. I love to have structure in a bag so it works great.




Looks beautiful with your outfit! I thought of you this morning when I picked up my red pebbled leather satchel when I got to work. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BarbAga said:


> I bought the major league base ball bag that has stl all over the bag.  I got the tote




Congrats! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks ! It did the same for me too , so I just ordered a mini in natural .. I'm so excited for it ! Now I'll have a humongous and a mini [emoji4]




You got a mini natural flo? Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Barb:*  enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wore my pink pebbled leather zip zip today to celebrate the beautiful spring weather.  It made me smile, even tho the bag doesn't have a smile.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wore my pink pebbled leather zip zip today to celebrate the beautiful spring weather.  It made me smile, even tho the bag doesn't have a smile.


LJ, perfect choice for this sunshiny spring day .


----------



## Swanky

Archived due to length.


----------

